# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Флудилка для новичков или старожилам вход воспрещен!

## Комик

Доброго утра всем барышням и джентльменам :Smile3: 
Решил создать новую темку, идея ночью созрела.
В беседке общаются по большей части аксакалы форума, а здесь флудилка, для новичков. 
Когда вливается новая, молодая поросль и начинает раздражать мудрых старожилов своим флудом. :Grin:  
Это примерно, как кошка- мать, наблюдает за игривыми котятами, а потом даст лапой для успокоения. Потом котята подрастут и станут мудрыми кошаками, перейдут в беседку и освободят место для новичков. 
Разговоры обо всем, что на данный момент пришло в голову.
И сразу вопрос:
Намечается летом в конце июня, небольшая прогулка в район Черного моря, сроком на пару недель.
Собственно едет уже не молодой самец, а взрослый и в меру упитанный мужчина, но еще хоть куда, в полном рассвете сил.
С этим мужчиной будет отпрыск женского полу в возрасте 6 лет, для купания, загорания и контроля. 
В планах этого джентльмена, заодно и корыстная цель. Это обмен опытом по организации различных веселух, плюс совмещение приятного с полезным. Ориентировочно, это в пригороде Сочи (Лазаревское, ЛОО и т.д.). Готов помахать рукой всем коллегам, а по возможности и переговорить на станциях со всеми, кто живет по маршруту Архангельск-Адлер. Идеи есть у кого по поводу такого отдыха???

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Когда вливается новая, молодая поросль и начинает раздражать мудрых старожилов своим флудом.


С этим полностью согласна. Причем некоторые старожилы слишком резковаты с высказываниями и тем самым отбивают всякую охоту на общение, а тем более на выдвижение каких либо идей и собственных наработок. Я тоже планирую этим летом с лицом мужского пола, которому 4 года в район Лазаревского, ЛОО.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> С этим полностью согласна. Причем некоторые старожилы слишком резковаты с высказываниями и тем самым отбивают всякую охоту на общение, а тем более на выдвижение каких либо идей и собственных наработок.


 цветочек,кто посмел обидеть? :Tu: а вообще,нельзя обидеть,можно обидеться.делитесь мыслями,идеями.их отредактируют.а если получили критику,просто примите ее или пропустите мимо ушей.и жить будет легче! :Tender:

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> а вообще,нельзя обидеть,можно обидеться.делитесь мыслями,идеями.их отредактируют


Ладно, если бы отредактировали! А то закритикуют, а альтернативу свою никакую не предложат. Тут уже говорилось, если не одобряешь, -предложи свой вариант.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Лунный цветочек_85*, ну,я не считаю,что кто-то обязан предлагать.так ведь можно ересь всякую написать и снимать  сливки-альтернативы :Yes4: здесь разные ведущие.у всех разный подход.отсюда и критика.но то,что русскому хорошо,немцу-смерть(дорогие форумчане из Германии.ничего личного.просто русская поговорка :Tender: ).и лучше уж тут получить дозу грязи,чем на банкете.а вообще,я всегда считала,что описать конкурс так,чтоб он зацепил,сложно.нужно видеть.а лучше,участвовать!ведь иначе теряется важный фактор как личность ведущего,его артистизм,харизма.

----------


## Окрыленная

> ричем некоторые старожилы слишком резковаты с высказываниями и тем самым отбивают всякую охоту на общение,


У меня такое было по началу.. я возмушалась.. ножками дрыгала.. обижалась.. а потом.. просто перестала реагировать.. Мы - другие.. Некоторые считают нас сумасшедшими.. может и инакомыслящими.. и флаг вам в руки!!



> а тем более на выдвижение каких либо идей и собственных наработок


Иди ко мне в темку.. там я в обиду никого не дам..

----------


## Комик

Привет Барышни. :flower: 



> Я тоже планирую этим летом с лицом мужского пола, которому 4 года в район Лазаревского, ЛОО


Ооо это уже интересно. У меня планы после 18-го июня. Пока еще точно ничего не определено.




> Иди ко мне в темку.. там я в обиду никого не дам..


А меня зашшшытышь? :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> Ооо это уже интересно. У меня планы после 18-го июня. Пока еще точно ничего не определено.


сместил бы сроки и направление - мог бы к Ильичу на Тамадею в Крым в июле приехать. Она уже в 4-й раз будет проводиться. Все туда едут загорать, отдыхать, а по вечерам и ночам делиться креативом!

----------


## Комик

> сместил бы сроки и направление - мог бы к Ильичу на Тамадею в Крым в июле приехать.


Не могу. Я с дитем шестилетним, а там условия нужны. В смысле я сам привык еду готовить, не люблю по столовкам и кафе ходить на отдыхе. Потом жить в номере с кондиком, жару плохо перевариваю. 
Да и в июле свадеб много уже расписано. Спецом брал период в конце июня, мне выпускные не нравится проводить.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> А то закритикуют, а альтернативу свою никакую не предложат.


Ну не знаю... Может мне везет просто, но я помощь получаю. И критикуют, и тут же поправляют и советы дают...

----------


## Славина

> сместил бы сроки и направление - мог бы к Ильичу на Тамадею в Крым в июле приехать. Она уже в 4-й раз будет проводиться. Все туда едут загорать, отдыхать, а по вечерам и ночам делиться креативом!


*Ириш*, я вот тоже хотела человеку предложить, но:
1.*Вход старожилам в тему запрещен!* Пока блюла, установленный порядок  :Grin: 
2.Основной список уже закрыт.
3.Сроки с 10 по 17 июля.
4.С детьми, увы, нет... разве, что после отдельного разговора с Ильичом.
5.И возможно для *Комика* этот раздел закрыт?

Но все вопросы могут быть решены, можно поселиться где-нибудь рядом, в пансионате или снять жилье, так как в лесу планируется палаточный городок. Было бы желание. Удачи!

Хотя все вопросы уже отпали сами собой, а там мало ли  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*Дергилева Лена*, так Вы Питерская, а куда нам деревенскому молодняку :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> 1.Вход старожилам в тему запрещен! Пока блюла, установленный порядок


Это он не про нас, мы его не обижали! :Grin:  Но, если прогонит, то уйдём. Насильно мил не будешь! :Yes4:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> так Вы Питерская


ну и не совсем я питерская. 270 км до него...  не знаю, я спрашиваю, советуюсь. мне отвечают. пока проблем не было. но и тема для новичкоффф мне нравится.  У нас есть уже Курица, которая встречает очень радушно новичков, а ты кем будешь ??

----------


## Славина

> Это он не про нас, мы его не обижали! Но, если прогонит, то уйдём. Насильно мил не будешь!


Да кто ж их у нас обижает  :Blink:  мы их всех уважаем и таких справедливых, и смешных  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Вход старожилам запрещен


Все просочились и сюда в закрытый раздел. :Grin:  
Пойду опять к Окрыленной в тему думать какой частью тела, можно мужику заменить восклицательный знак :Grin: 
зы. В Крыму бывал, там класс, но дети это святое. Им внимание нужно, а не пляски у костра. Потом слишком много соблазнов в виде лиц противоположного пола :Grin: 
Если дите настучит, то... полная  :Jopa: . Лучше не думать об этом :No2:

----------


## skomorox

> У нас есть уже *Курица*, которая встречает очень радушно новичков, а ты кем будешь ??


Не провоцируй его на такой ответ! :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> У нас есть уже Курица, которая встречает очень радушно новичков, а ты кем будешь ??


То что не петух, это однозначно. Я Комик а не гомик :Nono: 
Буду Мартовским котом. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Все просочились и сюда в закрытый раздел


Всё-всё, уходим, расслабься, как лучше хотели, а ты вон какой сурьёзный, хоть и *Комик*  :Grin: 
А на встречу, лица противоположного пола с мужьями едут, так что не баись или баись, только мужей  :Grin:  Шутка. Все пока.

Или все-таки ПРИВЕТ??? :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Но, если прогонит


Так кто Вас гонит??? Вы же не самогон :Grin: 
Милости прошу :flower:

----------


## Комик

> мы всех уважаем, даже таких вредных


Это мне или другим личностям противоположного пола послание :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> Это мне


не, ты не вредный, ты справедливый! :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> на встречу, лица противоположного пола с мужьями едут, так что не баись или баись, только мужей


Тогда это уже будет полный облом :Grin: 
Рушатся всякие надежды на .....

----------


## Славина

> Это мне или другим личностям противоположного пола послание


Это лично тебе  :Pivo: 




> не, ты не вредный, ты справедливый


Согласна  :Yes4:  могу исправить в сообщении, пока не поздно  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*skomorox*, *___Ира___*,
Весьма польщен. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## skomorox

> Весьма польщен


Да, ладно тебе.... Просто я согласна почти со всеми твоими постами, у меня почти такой же взгляд на проведение праздников, как и у тебя: поменьше головняка, лиризма, и напрягающих нетрезвые головы моментов, т.к. гости не за этим приходят на праздник, побольше развлечений, тоже люблю бывать в теме стендапа, люблю Камеди Клаб - короче, всё, что жизненное, а не из космоса. (правда, про лазерные прибамбасы - мало имею понятия :Grin: )

----------


## Славина

Всё, я убегаю, а то сейчас муж придет с работы, как увидит, чем я занимаюсь, как даст по одному месту, которое у меня лицом называется  :Grin:  ну и как я тогда свои праздники проводить буду  :Taunt:  Видишь сколько у нас общего  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Всё, я убегаю, а то сейчас муж придет с работы, как увидит, чем я занимаюсь


Ок. Я тоже скоро свалю, жена с работы придет, а если про этот форум узнает, то кранты.(Не буду смайлик вставлять и так понятно)
Я у неё на подхвате, подрабатываю тамаденком, типа микрофон подержать, веером помахать :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> а если про этот форум узнает, то кранты.


Трус..

----------


## Комик

> Трус..


Точно. Это один из моих самых любимых персонажей, после Балбеса (Ю.Никулина) и Бывалого (Е. Моргунов)
Вообще Вицина очень люблю. Спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

Привет барышни. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Вот аватор решил поставить. Маманя говорит, что в детстве- вылитый я. :Grin: 
Сейчас правда чуток изменился, после того как с амбара упал, но взгляд еще типа того :Yes4:  
Все остальное сейчас- подлый ППЦ :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Все остальное сейчас- подлый ППЦ


...так, интереееееееееееееснооооооооо... :Vah: что же скрывает Комик за аббревиатурой ППЦ?  И...Надеюсь, чт подлый-это опечатка? :Derisive:

----------


## Танцулька

> ...так, интереееееееееееееснооооооооо...что же скрывает Комик за аббревиатурой ППЦ?  И...Надеюсь, чт подлый-это опечатка?


Скорее всего. исправлено майкрософтом.  :Smile3:  
(так  у меня однажды именинница исправилась в тексте в изменницу) :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> ..так, интереееееееееееееснооооооооо..


Оооооо какие гости :flower: 



> что же скрывает Комик за аббревиатурой ППЦ? И...Надеюсь, чт подлый-это опечатка?


Это подлый Подонок, Противный, Циничный. :Grin: 



> Скорее всего. исправлено майкрософтом.


Истинная правда. Именно так. :flower:  
А возможно палец скользкий был (по неизвестным причинам), я же однопальцевый печатник. :Grin: 
Татьяна, меня тут на Ваш курятник провоцировали:



> У нас есть уже Курица, которая встречает очень радушно новичков, а ты кем будешь ??


Но я, как истинный джентльмен, отказался.
Решил свой небольшой кашкадром замутить. :Grin:  
Цыплят твоих я не трогаю. Так, малость перышки пощиплю иногда.
Подожду когда подрастут, тогда и сожру. :Grin: 
Мы кошаки добрые, в курятнике нам не комфортно.
Все больше по чердакам, да подвалам. :Grin: 
Если что, то забегай ко мне, валерьянкой напою :Pivo: . Поговорим за жысь. :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Мы кошаки добрые





> Подожду когда подрастут, тогда и сожру


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> Это подлый Подонок, Противный, Циничный.


_(поправляя пенсне на носу, учительским поучающим тоном):
_
"Фёдор Михайлович Достоевский писал, что дурак, признавшийся, что он дурак, есть УЖЕ НЕ дурак..."
Девочки, не верьте ему, он не такой... :Derisive:

----------


## skomorox

> кашкадром замутить


главное, шобы в другой "дром" не переполз! :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> "Фёдор Михайлович Достоевский писал


Так это (вытаскивая палец из уха и почесывая затылок :Grin: ) неграмотные мы.  :No2: 
Мы больше все на Майкрософт надеемси. :Yes4: 



> главное, шобы в другой "дром" не переполз!


Так от некоторой перевозбудимости головного мозга, всякое могет :Grin:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Да, ладно тебе.... Просто я согласна почти со всеми твоими постами, у меня почти такой же взгляд на проведение праздников, как и у тебя: поменьше головняка, лиризма, и напрягающих нетрезвые головы моментов, т.к. гости не за этим приходят на праздник, побольше развлечений, тоже люблю бывать в теме стендапа, люблю Камеди Клаб - короче, всё, что жизненное, а не из космоса. (правда, про лазерные прибамбасы - мало имею понятия)


Письмо Татьяны Лариной Евгению Онегину из романа в стихах "Евгений Онегин" великого русского поэта девятнадцатого века 
 Александра Сергеевича Пушкина (1799 - 1837)
"Когда б надежду я имела 
Хоть редко, хоть в неделю раз 
В деревне нашей видеть вас, 
Чтоб только слышать ваши речи, 
Вам слово молвить, и потом 
Все думать, думать об одном  :Oj: "
.......
Зачем вы посетили нас? 
В глуши забытого селенья 
Я никогда не знала б вас, 
Не знала б горького мученья. 
Души неопытной волненья .
.............
Кончаю!  :Blink:  Страшно перечесть... 
Стыдом и страхом замираю... 
Но мне порукой ваша честь, 
И смело ей себя вверяю... "  :Vah: 
 :Grin: 

 :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

:Kuzya 01:  :Grin:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

> Зачем вы посетили нас?


Доброе утро барышни. :flower: 
Ущипните меня, вдруг это глюк? 
Вроде кроме кефира ничего на ночь вчера не пил. 
Неужели сам админ решил в мой кашкадром заглянуть? :Blush2:  :flower: 
(Мозг Штилица работал лихорадочно. Это провал). 
Вчера был Достоевский, сегодня Пушкин (Загружают мозг, подумал Штирлиц :Aga: )
Завтра сам начну читать на свадьбах стихи, потом притчи, потом шить костюмы. :Grin: 
Надо валить, пока не поздно. :No2: 
(Может поговорить с Василисой Премудрой, подсказывал внутренний голос?)
Премудрая, привет :flower: . Мне как сразу валить или подождать, еще чуток? :Aga: 
(В центр ушла телеграмма. Болит ладонь правой руки, срочно пришлите мазь :Grin: )
На завтра в Москве прочтут. 
Штирлиц не выдержал пристального внимания со стороны женщин и требует новую радистку. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет Всем! Забрела в эту темку...Здорово! Давно здесь так весело и непринужденно не было...у нас здесь ОЧЕНЬ СЕРЬЁЗНЫЙ ПОДХОД к праздникам, какие могут быть нафик шуточки????!!!!!!!
Комик, не сваливай...пожалуйста...продержись))))). Скажу по секрету, были тут типа тебя веселые дяди, но...не долго музыка играла...не выдержали усиленного женского внимания...растворились в пространстве(((((
А я тоже сюда теперь ходить буду! а то чейта грустно в последнее время....

----------


## Окрыленная

> Скажу по секрету, были тут типа тебя веселые дяди, но...не долго музыка играла...не выдержали усиленного женского внимания...растворились в пространстве(((((


Я тоже в группе поддержки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Пропизанемся!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skomorox

> Надо валить, пока не поздно.
> (Может поговорить с Василисой Премудрой, подсказывал внутренний голос?


Ага, будете с Василисой на пару - шить костюмы и читать стишки! :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Штирлиц не выдержал пристального внимания со стороны женщин и требует новую радистку.


Ага, Василис - наилучшая кандидатура.  :Grin:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Надо валить, пока не поздно. 
> (Может поговорить с Василисой Премудрой, подсказывал внутренний голос?)


Кого валить?  :Vah:  
Великого русского поэта девятнадцатого века 
Александра Сергеевича Пушкина (1799 - 1837)?  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Так это ты слегка припозднился, его уже надысь (в 1837 году 27 числа января месяца) у Чёрной речки  один "комик"
(под ником Дантес) подстрелил!!! И от полученной раны, великий русский поэт девятнадцатого века 
Александр Сергеевич Пушкин (1799 - 1837), почил в бозе.
Поэтому ты принял весьма правильное решение, прежде, чем кого то валить, нужно получить мудрый совет (твой голос (внутренний)) тебя не подвёл. Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество, в результате которого, ты получишь этих советов (сильно мудрых) целую  :Oj:  (не целУю, а цЕлую) кучу.
 :Grin:  

 :Pivo:

----------


## Комик

> Скажу по секрету, были тут типа тебя веселые дяди, но...не долго музыка играла...не выдержали усиленного женского внимания...растворились в пространстве


А че так. Тут работы непаханое поле. Всем хватит. :Yes4: 
Тут как в пословице: В чужой деревне, девки всегда слаще. :Grin: 




> Я тоже в группе поддержки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Пропизанемся!!!!!!! !!


Вай, снова смущаешь? :flower: 




> Ага, будете с Василисой на пару - шить костюмы и читать стишки!





> Ага, Василис - наилучшая кандидатура.


Это Вы типа намекаете, что я вместо курятника в голубятню попал? :Grin: 
Фиг вам, как сказал кот Матроскин. :Nono: 
Прежде, чем на Ваши намеки ответить, я уже успел профиль Василисы (или Василина) почитать. :Grin: 
А теперь и сам он нарисовался. :Pivo: 



> Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество, в результате которого, ты получишь этих советов (сильно мудрых) целую  (не целУю, а цЕлую) кучу.


Взаимно, про сильно мудрые советы, потом поговорим :Aga:  :Pivo: 
зы. Барышни, Вы давайте поаккуратнее, так Вы мне весь кашкадром разгоните. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Барышни, Вы давайте поаккуратнее, так Вы мне весь кашкадром разгоните.


Ага...уже напрягся????)))))) Не боись, а строй оборонительные сооружения покрепче))) А то скоро тяжелая артилерия с тапками подтянется....а там глядишь и помидоры созреют....



> А че так. Тут работы непаханое поле. Всем хватит.


Ой, милай, дай я тебя расцалую...Тут пахать уже давно не кому...Впрягайся! Паши!



> Тут как в пословице: В чужой деревне, девки всегда слаще.


Вот тут не обольщайся сильно...Тут у нас разные на вкус попадаются...Можно и травануться!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> А то скоро тяжелая артилерия с тапками подтянется....а там глядишь и помидоры созреют...


Это типа как Диоген писал, тетки (пардон барышни :flower: ) с костюмами? :Grin: 
Я Богиню на амбразуру брошу, зря что ли она высшее техническое образование получила. :Aga: 
Вот пусть свои навыки в строительстве баррикад и вспоминает. :Grin: 



> Ой, милай, дай я тебя расцелую...Тут пахать уже давно не кому...Впрягайся! Паши!


Ага расцелуешь, а мне Геша оторвет плуг :Grin: . Чем  тогда пахать будет старый конь без плуга? :Grin: 




> Вот тут не обольщайся сильно...Тут у нас разные на вкус попадаются...Можно и травануться!!!


Так у меня этот, как его иммунитет уже давно на таких :Grin:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Прежде, чем на Ваши намеки ответить, я уже успел профиль Василисы (или Василина) почитать.


Вот опять торопишься! Прежде, чем делать выводы нужно читать не профиль, а АНФАС! Т.к. в профиле нет ничего интересного, а самое главное, нет поучительного и познавательного, то же самое можно было вычитать в 
Большом Энциклопедическом Словаре 
(откуда информация зачастую попадает в профили).

 :Pivo:

----------


## Славина

Ай, молодец *Комик*, уж отбился, так отбился, по-мужски  :Taunt:

----------


## Танцулька

> Так у меня этот, как его иммунитет уже давно на таких


иммунитет мог выработаться только в том случае, если вы уж как минимум парочку съели и, простите, про[IMG]http://s19.******info/304921f89f9fd7b3edfb9a20a94fc199.gif[/IMG]-сь. а на последующих уже нет рвотного рефлекса. Можно "кушать" и даже получать удовольствие.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это типа как Диоген писал, тетки (пардон барышни) с костюмами?


Опять, МОЛОДЭЦ!!!! все с полуслова понимаешь! :Ok: 



> Я Богиню на амбразуру брошу, зря что ли она высшее техническое образование получила.
> Вот пусть свои навыки в строительстве баррикад и вспоминает.


Ну воооооот....тут уже не по мужски как то...кидать женщин на амбразуру.... :Tu: 



> Ага расцелуешь, а мне Геша оторвет плуг. Чем тогда пахать будет старый конь без плуга?


Ниче! Ради освоения целины, Геша глаза закроет! А потом если не я, то другие расцалуют...вот скоко девок набежало.... :Tender: 



> Так у меня этот, как его иммунитет уже давно на таких


Это хорошо!...если иммунитет...Хотя те дяди тоже клятвенно уверяли, что у них тоже иммунитет...но потеряв бдительность в итоге.... :Blink: 
Это я не запугиваю, а по дружески предупреждаю))))) :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

> Вот опять торопишься!


Все Ок. Я перечитал несколько последних твоих сообщений, благодаря профилю и все встало на свои места. :Pivo: 



> иммунитет мог выработаться только в том случае, если вы уж как минимум парочку съели


Здесь еще не пробовал, но в реале все нормально. Знатный был стул. :Grin: 
Боже, что я пишу, при одновременном поглощении свеже-сваренных щщец со свининой, из зеленой рубленой капустки, которую засолил по осени. Заправленных сметанкой и посыпанных укропчиком и петрушечкой. С ломтем ржаного хлебушка, на котором лежит тонкий пласт сала, собственного пряного засола, вприкуску с чесночком. :Grin: 
зы. Гуляш из телятины с картофельным пюре разогревается. :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> Боже, что я пишу, при одновременном поглощении свеже-сваренных щщец со свининой, из зеленой рубленой капустки, которую засолил по осени. Заправленных сметанкой и посыпанных укропчиком и петрушечкой. С ломтем ржаного хлебушка, на котором лежит тонкий пласт сала, собственного пряного засола, вприкуску с чесночком.
> зы.


ну все...мне захотелось воТки... :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> Опять, МОЛОДЭЦ!!!! все с полуслова понимаешь


Смущен :Blush2:  :flower: 




> Ну воооооот....тут уже не по мужски как то...кидать женщин на амбразуру.


А что, надо сразу в койку кидать? :Grin: 
Если на амбразуре проявит себя, значит и в койке не будет бревном. :Grin:  (прости Богиня, провоцируют :flower: )




> Ниче! Ради освоения целины, Геша глаза закроет!


То есть можно прямо сейчас в койку. :Blush2:  :Grin: 




> потом если не я, то другие расцалуют...вот скоко девок набежало.


Так одного на всех не хватит :Grin: , пойду Премудрую звать :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> ну все...мне захотелось воТки...


На амбразуре справишься, тогда налью. :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> То есть можно прямо сейчас в койку.


Сильно ты борзый!...после щей с салом....а где конфетно-букетный период?))))
То больным конем прикинулся, а то сразу...в койку???!!!!! Щас Богиня воТки хряпнет и тебя кадилом причастит...Ну а потом и другие сестры подтянутся...



> Так одного на всех не хватит, пойду Премудрую звать


А хвастался, что сам справишься....Но все равно, МАЛАДЭЦ!!!!

----------


## Богиня

> На амбразуре справишься, тогда налью.


это что за речи...брат Комик?  :Nono:  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Сильно ты борзый!...после щей с салом.


А че, после щей сразу в туалет бежать? Надо сначала в койке брюхо протрясти хорошенько. :Grin: 




> а где конфетно-букетный период?))))


Прости, старческий склероз. :Grin:  :flower: 




> Щас Богиня воТки хряпнет


Еще не заработала на воТку :Grin: , не прикрывает своим телом. :Grin: 
А может слишком костлявая :Blush2: , в монастыре пост, не кормят, вот и сердитая. :Blush2: 
Богиня, заходи, я завтра яйца покрашу. :Grin:  :flower: 




> А хвастался, что сам справишься..


Так Вы зубастые больно, вон как все оскалились на смайлах :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> это что за речи...брат Комик?


Сама виновата, доставай пистолет и отстреливай, тут уже в окружение пошли :Grin: 
ВоТка потом. Все сваливаю, щи начинают действовать :Grin: 
зы.Я еще вернусь :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Эх ты!!!! Вот они современные  мужчины...как сам с собой так прям поручик Ржевский, а чуть дамы поприжали, так сразу оправдываться....



> Надо сначала в койке брюхо протрясти хорошенько.


Ну иди потрясись на койке, коли приспичило((((



> Так Вы зубастые больно, вон как все оскалились на смайлах


Чета я не пойму, ты предпочитаешь беззубых штоли???? Нууууу.....Так бы сразу и сказал.....

Ладно не бойся, это я шутю так...давай сменим тему....
А настроение  поднял :Pivo:  :flower: ....
Ты там чем яйца красить собрался? луком или так? чтобы весело было...в разный цвет, красителями...

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Все Ок. Я перечитал несколько последних твоих сообщений, благодаря профилю и все встало на свои места.


 :Blink: 

"А Серёжа Молодец!!! "(С)
Ты занял первое место на этом разведывательно-разведческом форуме, среди разведческо-разведывательных разведчиков, которые так и норовят разведать, то что от них никто не скрывает.  :Yes4: 
Теперь ты знаешь тайну и уже не сможешь чувствовать себя в безопасности, как раньше. Контрразведческая бригада контрразведывательных контрразведчиков уже в пути.  :Vah: 

 :Pivo:

----------


## Славина

> уже не сможешь чувствовать себя в безопасности, как раньше, контрразведческая бригада контрразведывательных контрразведчиков уже в пути.


 Во-во, скоро *Комик* и до тебя доберутся наши контрразведывательные контрразведчики, и рассекретят тебя по полной, готовь оборону  :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

прикольненько...
не оправдало себя название темки... одни старички, в-основном, и флудят:)

----------


## Славина

> одни старички, в-основном, и флудят


*KAlinchik*, Алин, мы во всех темах такие серьёзные и серьёзные вопросы решаем, а тут уж дорвались, так дорвались, тем более, что нас так любезно сюда пригласили  :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> нас так любезно сюда пригласили


ага :Aga: 
    * старожилам вход воспрещен!
и все старички кааааааак ломанулись, чегой то нам там входить не разрешают:)

----------


## Славина

> * старожилам вход воспрещен!
> и все старички кааааааак ломанулись, чегой то нам там входить не разрешают:


 :Taunt:   :Ok:   :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*vasilisapremudraja*, Вроде взрослый человек, а несешь такую чушь. :Pivo: 




> Во-во, скоро Комик и до тебя доберутся наши контрразведывательные контрразведчики, и рассекретят тебя по полной, готовь оборону


По барабану. Если надо, как пришел, так и уйду. Нехай догоняют и вслед кулаками машут. Я и огрызаться умею. :Grin: 




> прикольненько...
> не оправдало себя название темки... одни старички, в-основном, и флудят


Правила не соблюдают, пойду у Богини просить атомат. Сам перестреляю. Будет без еды и водки в своем монастыре сидеть. :Grin: 
зы.А меня Окрыленная обещала взять под крылышко, я и там отсижусь, если шо. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Если надо, как пришел, так и уйду





> Сам перестреляю.


 :Blink:  опа, дофлудились, наверное у *Комика* щи скисли, деффки, тикаем отседова, покуда не перестрелялиии  :Vah:  

Мы больше не будем  :No2:   :Aga: 

Прости нас, *Комик-Леопольд*  :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

*___Ира___*, 
*KAlinchik*, 
Так ведь я не гоню никого :flower: , если только огрызнусь малость. :Grin: 
Пришли старожилы со своими намекали :Nono:  и весь кашкадром распугали. :Grin: 
Вот молодняк и боится сюда нос совать. :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> [ 
> 
> Правила не соблюдают, пойду у Богини просить атомат. Сам перестреляю. Будет без еды и водки в своем монастыре сидеть.:


мой наган никому не дам :Yes4: , ты не волнуйся, я в засаде, за тобой приглядываю :Grin:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Новички!
Подстава!
Здесь под видом новичков собрались одни ̶п̶е̶р̶д̶у̶... уважаемые старожилы и расставили свои коварные сети, чтобы ловить в них (в сети) неоперившихся  ведущих и сосать из них изюм. Они не угомонятся, пока весь изюм не будет высосан до последней капли. 
Валим отсюда! 
Атас! 
Чур, меня, чур!
Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу!

----------


## Комик

> Они не угомонятся, пока весь изюм не будет высосан до последней капли.


И нахрена я минуту назад новый изюм в сендап закинул. :Blush2:  
Чую сейчас все  высосут, вопрос через какой орган это будут делать :Grin: 
зы. Я конечно всякие шутки понимаю и про изюм тоже, но если ты за этим сюда пришел и лично мне это пишешь, я могу и в личке свои идеи обсуждать с теми, кто лично мне интересен. А такие здесь есть.
Два твоих последних поста, у меня интереса не вызвали.:(

----------


## Комик

> ты не волнуйся, я в засаде, за тобой приглядываю


Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*vasilisapremudraja*, 
Василиса, нахрена чеснок такой здоровенный кинула? Хде ведьмы? :Blink:  :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Василиса, нахрена чеснок такой здоровенный кинула? Хде ведьмы?


Дык, поразлетались уже  :Yes4:  у одной меня шось метла барахлит  :Grin:   ладно пешком пойду ...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ребят...и девчата тоже...вы чего?!!!!! Нафик ваш изюм кому нужен?!!!!!Расслабьтесь!
А то одни испугались, другие обасра...ь, третьи в засаду сели....у премудрой паранойя началась, чесночиной размером с голову пуляет...
Давайте просто общаться...ну действительно, ну нет у нас места, где можно сесть поболтать о том о сем....
И потом чего вы решили что мы старперы?!!!! мож мы моложе вас....




> Вот молодняк и боится сюда нос совать.


Прям я с вас удивляюсь)))... хотела написать почему, но решила промолчать, а то вдруг опять испугаетесь))))
Всем :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Окрыленная

Тамады!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вы чего????????? идете у Комика на поводу!!!!!!!!!! уж лучше  почитать.. чем языки  виртуально чесать!!! Поддержите уж лучше Комика в его темке.. 
Или давайте тему интересную поднимем!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Тамады!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вы чего????????? идете у Комика на поводу!!!!!!!!!! уж лучше почитать.. чем языки виртуально чесать!!! Поддержите уж лучше Комика в его темке..
> Или давайте тему интересную поднимем!!!


ничего не поняла :Blink: .....Ириска по медленнее....куда идем? чего читать? где его надо поддерживать? :Blink: 

Премудрая, а ты чего под новичка косишь, то??? :Vah:  Ты уже всё..... тю-тю...год прошел, уже дембель...в смысле старичок.... :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

bycmarina, милые!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Драгоценное время теряем.. а нам народ удивлять..Пруд свой форелью обогащать!!!!!!!!! Мы же культуру в массы несет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я предлагаю писать здесь то, чему вы удивились сегодня или что интересное прочли... Я вот такой гороскопчик!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Кто узнает кто Я по гороскопу - получит в личинку :Grin: .. приз..
Богиня не участвует...и не подсказывает..
http://www.libo.ru/libo5870.html

----------


## Комик

> куда идем? чего читать? где его надо поддерживать?


Барышни, Вы чего всполошились. :Blush2: 
Я здесь, я просто в ванну убегал яйца мыть :Grin: .
Потом про новую идею кое, что обмозговывал. :Aga: 
Я не кого не гоню и всегда всем рад, а то что Премудрая чесноком кидается, так у нее просто в голове, от мудрости замкнуло. :Grin: 
Возможно проблемы с оперативкой или Виста стоит левая. Вот и перегрелся процессор от потока информации. :Grin: 
Вы лучше в стендапе помогите мне еще с мозгами, там меня на Билане заклинило.
Да надо еще яйца красить :Grin: , а у нас на кухне воды нет, отключили из-за аварии, вот и бегаешь целый день.
Все в порядке. :flower: 
Ирина Георгиевна, мне похоже про гороскоп тоже не стоит, да? :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кто узнает кто Я по гороскопу


У тебя в профиле написана дата рождения... :Yes4:  :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я здесь, я просто в ванну убегал яйца мыть


А чего у тебя яйца грязные, то? Ты в курятнике соломки курям подсыпь и яйца не надо будет мыть...ага..



> Я не кого не гоню и всегда всем рад,


фух!...ну прям камень с души снял, а то я уже расстроилась, что опять все в обмороке...потом очухаются и начнут фэйсконтроли устанавливать.
Ты ссылочку на свою тему тут оставь, где тебя там заклинило?...люди и подтянутся...а я седня не могу, потому что яйца не крашены и паски надо печь...
Всем цём!

----------


## skomorox

> У тебя в профиле написана дата рождения..


Да ты, Штирлиц, однако! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Окрыленная*, 
Ириска, так тема называется Флудилка...вот и флудим помаленьку, а то уже от этих рыбаловно-посевных работ голова попухла...иногда тоже надо языком почесать.
У нас на форуме ОЧЕЕЕЕНЬ МНОГО всяких умных тем...а вот флудилки для ведущих не было...пусть хоть одна будет :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> А чего у тебя яйца грязные, то?


Так не свои, в смысле не от своих кур. Им по осени бошки поотрубали и съели уже давно. :Grin: 
Весной новых куплю, а эти тетка из деревни привезла, замучился отмывать. :Aga: 





> Да ты, Штирлиц, однако!


Тут кругом одни контразведчики притаились :Grin: 



> вот флудилки для ведущих не было...пусть хоть одна будет


 Ну так разве кто против, по моему в нашем кашкадроме все за, против и воздержавшихся нет :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алёнка - подрюга! И ты тут :Grin: ???!!!!! Отличная компашка собирается!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И ты тут


Так я же за Ирой-Скоморохом прискакала.... А то она в корзине реееедко теперь появляется - мы же там флудим в основном....

----------


## анютка - незабутка

[QUOTE=Лунный цветочек_85;4034866]С этим полностью согласна. Причем некоторые старожилы слишком резковаты с высказываниями и тем самым отбивают всякую охоту на общение, а тем более на выдвижение каких либо идей и собственных наработок. 

У меня тоже сложилось такое впечатление о некоторых личностях... :Tu:  А флуд чаще всего сами старожилы и развивают. :Smile3:  А эта тема вообще для кого открыта и о чём здесь вести беседы??????? Прочла выше написанное и сделала вывод - не о чём.... :Grin:  Ну а ещё мне непонятно почему люди прячутся под чужими фотками и картинками? Когда видишь фото человека намного приятней вести с ним диалог...  :Smile3: Лично у меня такое мнение...

----------


## Alenajazz

> чему вы удивились сегодня или что интересное прочли...


Я тест прошла на темперамент. Удивилась, что от холерика во мне осталось 28 процентов, а преобладает (32 процента) - сангвиник... :Blink:  (тест внизу текста)
http://www.psyportal.info/psypage/test21.shtml

----------


## Комик

> флуд чаще всего сами старожилы и развивают.


Я новичек, скоро два месяца будет, как на форуме. :Yes4: 
А по поводу флуда, так тему я так и назвал флудилка для новичков.
Милости прошу :flower: 
Если есть желание, может кто угодно создать флудилку для старичков или старожилов. :Aga:

----------


## Богиня

а я не пойму...почему к Василисе не первый раз уже как "он" обращаются...она что...мужик...?? :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> я не пойму...почему к Василисе не первый раз уже как "он" обращаются...она что...мужик...??


Да.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Лично у меня такое мнение...


Это потому, что ты недавно. Я тоже сначала выставила фотку и написала про себя всю подноготную. Но..... есть такое понятие - личное пространство. А мне его не оставили... Специфика работы такая..._ (шёпотом... Если хочется увидеть фотографии: заходите в профиль и нажимайте на слова "все темы" и пойдут все темы, где я была и встречалась с форумчанами, а там куча фоток)_

----------


## Богиня

> Я тест прошла на темперамент. Удивилась, что от холерика во мне осталось 28 процентов, а преобладает (32 процента) - сангвиник... (тест внизу текста)
> http://www.psyportal.info/psypage/test21.shtml


а как я удивилась...47 % сангвиника...а ведь когда то была флегматиком))))) ну давно. очень...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*анютка - незабутка*, 
Только хотела убежать, но увидела знакомое лицо...Сегодня натолкнулась на тему Кто  с Юга Украины...



> Прочла выше написанное и сделала вывод - не о чём....


правильно!!!! Потому что это ФЛУДИЛКА!!!!



> Когда видишь фото человека намного приятней вести с ним диалог...


а на аве это я...только немножко в паричке....а лицо моё

----------


## Alenajazz

> флудилку для старичков или старожилов.


Существует с давних пор... Называется корзинная трынделка. Я заглянула сюда к тебе из любопытства. Всегда интересны новые люди!

----------


## Богиня

> [
> а на аве это я...только немножко в паричке....а лицо моё


парик с косичкими который?)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Ну никак не уйду! Ндравиццца мне с вами!!!!!




> Называется корзинная трынделка.


Для меня это большая новость...первый раз слышу :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Богиня*, 
Богинь, ну ты меня не расстраивай....у вас чего там не учат баб от мужиков отличать???? :Vah: 
Ща я тебя научу!!!! У баб бороды и усов не бывает! :Aga: ...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Для меня это большая новость...первый раз слышу


Здрасте... Приплыли.... В корзине даже свой Новый год празднуется и все темы у нас есть, как на форуме. Есть и своя поздравлялка, но из-за бунтарского духа называется *Паздравлялка*. Сегодня там поздравляют с чистым четвергом и Днюхой королевы Великобритании. Елизавете сегодня 85!

----------


## Богиня

> *Богиня*, 
> Богинь, ну ты меня не расстраивай....у вас чего там не учат баб от мужиков отличать????
> Ща я тебя научу!!!! У баб бороды и усов не бывает!...


да шучу я, вы очень красивая леди с потрясающей улыбкой :Yes4:  :Smile3: , гораздо красивее этого джонни деппа!

----------


## Богиня

> Ну а ещё мне непонятно почему люди прячутся под чужими фотками и картинками? Когда видишь фото человека намного приятней вести с ним диалог... Лично у меня такое мнение...


почему прячутся то...эт как любимое платье...лично мне с аватарками интереснее диалоги вести...так посмотришь человеку в глаза и все о нем понимаешь...интрига пропадает :Grin:  к сожалению...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Здрасте... Приплыли.... В корзине даже свой Новый год празднуется и все темы у нас есть, как на форуме. Есть и своя поздравлялка, но из-за бунтарского духа называется Паздравлялка. Сегодня там поздравляют с чистым четвергом и Днюхой королевы Великобритании. Елизавете сегодня 85!


Алён, чессс слово не знала...обязательно схожу на днях!




> да шучу я, вы очень красивая леди с потрясающей улыбкой, гораздо красивее этого джонни деппа!


Шпасиба... :Blush2:  Джонни - это мой любимый муж Геша! а здесь просто фотка неудачная, а в жизни он .... :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> обязательно схожу на днях!


Рахим итегез!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всё! Убегаю! До завтра!!!! :flower:

----------


## skomorox

> рочла выше написанное и сделала вывод - не о чём.


Так и говори ни о чём!
Мы с Алёнкой Джаз уже два года в Корзине говорим ни о чём, флудим и флудим.... - и очень при этом подружились и друг друга понимаем! И всегда в Корзине флудят и флудят.... Уже столько изменений форум увидел: и название поменял, и разделился, и переехал на новый движок, а Корзина всех и всё пережила. С самого основания МСК живёт и процветает. Потому что - флудим ни о чём......
А если есть, что сказать по делу - то тем навалом на форуме, сюда можно и не ходить тогда. :Yes4:

----------


## Богиня

> Шпасиба... Джонни - это мой любимый муж Геша! а здесь просто фотка неудачная, а в жизни он ....


 :Blush2: я как обычно...не того, так сама в то самое влезу))))...
короче, слепая я к вечеру...и муж красивый в парике :Smile3:  :Yes4:  не то, что джонни депп...

----------


## skomorox

> и муж красивый в парике не то, что джонни депп...


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Анжелла

КАкая интересная тема! Наконец-то нам новичкам есть где поговорить!!! :Grin: 
Мариша+ Геша. А можно вопрос? МНе очень нужен аватар как у вас! Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно чайнику типа меня, сделать такое, чудо. :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Анжелла*, привет! Где бы тебя ещё встретила, как ни во флудильне у молодняка????? Ещё раз спасибо за летнее гостеприимство!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Алена, приезжай еще! Всегда рада тебе! Когда смотрю на твоего рыбочка, то вспоминаю тебя и твоих девочек.  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вспоминаю тебя и твоих девочек


Привет тебе передают, часто вспоминают баньку, шашлычки и знаменитое гостеприимство, которым славится Татарстан!!!! Для тех, кто не знает, о чём речь: мы ехали на международный конкурс танца в Татарстан и так получилось, что негде было переночевать перед дальнейшей дорогой. Анжелла нас приютила! Устроила царский приём. Хотя видела в первый раз в жизни. Привет от Риты:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2511020m.jpg[/IMG]

и остальных:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2541743m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Красотки! Им тоже передавай привет! :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Анжелла*, 
Анжел, вот тут по моему очень понятно описано как это сделать...если что то будет не понятно, обращайся! 
http://razuznai.ru/kak_sdelat_animirovannyj_avatar.html

----------


## Анжелла

Спасибо большое! :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Любопытство привело... :Blush2: глянуть..а здесь далеко не новички... :Vah: Да интересно,а почему администрация тормоз не поставит,для тех к кого больше 500 сообщений? :Grin: Ведь у новичков же есть запрет!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Богиня*, 
Ну насмешила! Ты че правда подумала, что то Джонни Дэпп?!!!! Абалдеть!!!!  :Taunt:  Я Геше скажу...ему будет приятно, что его попутали :Taunt: 
А образ этот выражает его сущность...такой же подлый кривляка и изворотливая подлюка ( в хорошем смысле этого слова)
Богиня это тебе :flower:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Чего то все пропали.... :Pooh Door: ....яйца до сих пор красят, штоли... :Pooh Lol: ....ну раз никого нет, пойду опять делами заниматься :Pooh On Ball: .....до встречи! :Pooh Go:

----------


## Славина

> Чего то все пропали


Хозяина нет, вот и тишина, некому гостей встречать, а без хозяина, яки гости?  :Grin: 
Пойду и я кого-нибудь покрашу  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Хозяина нет, вот и тишина,


Привет Ириша! :flower:   Здассссьте барышни. :flower:  :Grin:  
Я тут решил подождать, дать Вам самим возможность досыта наговорится. :Grin: 
Негоже новичку-молокососу, вмешиваться в разговоры опытных представительниц Шоубизнеса. :Grin: 
Вот теперь вижу, что все разбежались по своим делам (яйца наверное перебирают :Grin: ), 
глядишь и мне можно пару слов вставить. :Blush2: 
Как иногда рождаются самопроизвольно анекдоты. :Blush2: 
Вот недавно про Штирлица и радистку писал, а это, по сути анекдот получился.
Или сегодняшний, утренний:
Жена ест на завтрак бутерброд с докторской колбасой.
Рядом сидит кот и начинает выпрашивать.
Кошак наш, довольно привередливый и ест только свежее мясо или рыбу, 
ну и кошачий корм №33 (для, привередливых)
Жена ради прикола бросила ему небольшой кусок на пол, он сожрал и просит еще.
Дальше такой диалог:
Я- Ты что, колбасу какую-то новую купила, он же раньше её не ел никогда?
Жена- Не знаю, обычная докторская. Может, мышами пахнет?
Занавес. :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> Может, мышами пахнет?


чё, мышь в холодильнике повесилась? :Vah:  :Blink:  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> чё, мышь в холодильнике повесилась


Так ведь пост, все на картошке да капусте сидим. :Grin:  
А гречку, лишь изредка поштучно покупаем :Grin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Так ведь пост, все на картошке да капусте сидим. 
> А гречку, лишь изредка поштучно покупаем


Да уж, плохо видно вам совсем в провинции. В гости, чтоль приезжайте, мы вам гречки целый стакан  отварим, да с шашлычком.  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> В гости, чтоль приезжайте, мы вам гречки целый стакан отварим, да с шашлычком.


Ага, рис небось покрасите марганцовкой, и за гречку выдадите. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Негоже новичку-молокососу, вмешиваться в разговоры опытных представительниц Шоубизнеса.


Ну ты даешь, Комик!!! :Vah:  То шашкой машет, то всех окучить собрался...ой, т.е. вспахать...тему советов открыл, как старый опытный тамада со склерозом....а то вдруг прикинулся молокососом...
Ты нас не бойся...а то какое же у нас получится общение, если ты все время в мурашках будешь? А может я тут приперлась как незванный гость, а ты хотел действительно с новичками беседовать?...лана...уйду...мужчин на форуме мало, их беречь надо...

----------


## Комик

> Ты нас не бойся...а то какое же у нас получится общение, если ты все время в мурашках будешь?


Ты нас не бойся...а то какое же у нас получится общение, если ты все время в мурашках будешь?
Да я не боюсь особо, потом у меня Богиня есть с пистолетом. :Grin: 
Если что, она и монашек своих с кадилами на чеснок бросит. :Grin: 
Тут другое смущает. :Blush2:  Твои слова.



> Богинь, ну ты меня не расстраивай....у вас чего там не учат баб от мужиков отличать????
> Ща я тебя научу!!!! У баб бороды и усов не бывает!


Я это заметил уже, посмотрев на Василису. :Aga: 
Потом вот этот странный и непонятный для меня клич двух обнявшихся кошаков :



> Рахим итегез!!!!


Похожий, на Аллах- Акбар!!! :Vah: 
Вот и засомневался. Может это какая скрытая голубятня. :Grin: 



> А может я тут приперлась как незванный гость


Это типа: Незванный гость-хуже татарина?
Так ты вроде Одисситка. Я всем рад и татарам тоже :flower: 
Так о чем ты там, типа мужчин беречь надо писала.. :Blush2: 
Продолжай про оберег, а то только одна Богиня и сидит на амбразуре :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> этот странный и непонятный для меня клич двух обнявшихся кошаков


Я... это.... "эрудицию" продемонстрировала.... *Добро пожаловать* по-татарски сказала. Это единственное, что я выучила в Татарстане, съездив туда  два раза.... 




> Вот и засомневался.


НЕ надо сомневаться!!!! Кошаки правильные!!! Разнополые!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 
Надо писать *Одесситка*, а то одесситы обидятся...а я не одесситка, а с Одещины...и это две большие разницы.
И вообще! у нас абрикосы и персики зацвели, соловьи поют...пойду я! отдамся природе!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, я поняла. В прошлом году в Крыму эти слова слышала, но на всякий случай погуглила, чтобы удостовериться :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> НЕ надо сомневаться!!!! Кошаки правильные!!! Разнополые!!!!


Я это уже понял, по смене аватора. :Grin: 




> пойду я! отдамся природе!!!!


С природой не поспоришь. Это правильно. :Aga:  Свари кофе, принеси Гоше в постель и отдайся. Он будет рад! :Grin: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Предложение всем посетителям Кашкадрома*.
В связи с празднованием Пасхи и последующим массовым гулянием свадеб, 
которое носит название "Красная горка", 
предлагаю вынести на всеобщее тамадейское голосование, следующее предложение.
*Временно разрешить всем тамадам мира, проводить конкурс с катанием яиц*. :Grin: 
Каждый тамада приносит, только свои яйца и после проведения конкурса, катающий должен их немедленно съесть. :Aga: 
Яйца Фаберже, купленные самим тамадой, использовать разрешается, 
но с обязательным последующим вручением, автору данной темы. :Aga:  
В случае положительного решения этого вопроса, данное постановление выносится на подпись начальнику инкубатора- Курице. Как главной специалистке по яйцам и ответственной за молодняк. Голосование строго обязательно для всех. 
Те, кто зашел в тему, обязаны оставить свое мнение, положительное или отрицательное. 
Молчание, считается знаком согласия (+ один голос) и будет оцениваться по счетчику посетителей данной темы. 
Голосование начинается сегодня 23 апреля, в 10-00 по Московскому времени и заканчивается завтра 24 апреля, в 10-00. Счетчик начинает работу с 2400 просмотра.
Поехали. :Pivo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Свари кофе, принеси Гоше в постель и отдайся. Он будет рад!


Зависть - нехорошее чувство...и вообще шо это за приказы,а???!!!!! Кому хочу тому и отдаюсь!!!!!...а кофе мы уже попили....

А теперь насчет яиц. 
Катать вареные яйца в штанах???? как то не цикаво :Tu: ...драйва нет...
Если катать сырые, то теряется тематика - "Красная горка"...или есть какой способ покрасить сырые яйца?
Фаберже и писанки?...тоже жалко...мало ли что там в штанах лежит...вдруг поколят или поцарапают...а это все таки произведения искусства...

Это про конкурсы " яйца в штанах"

А так у нас есть конкурсы с яйцами....вот во вторник в детсаду будем праздновать. Конкурс на лучшую писанку. Самая лучшая крашенка. Кто дальше жбурнет.  И опять же...у кого яйцо крепче? Взрослые тоже играют в игру...у кого яйцо крепче...
Но это к свадьбам не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Alenajazz

Пришли сантехники...  :Blink: А я уже лыжи направить на рынок хотела...  :Tender: У нас плюс 20, а дома отопление отключено, так что по-любому на улице теплее...  :Yes4: Сантехникам не до праздников (ситуация по замене трубы была не тревожная, можно было и в другой день...Но они решили сегодня)  :Blink:

----------


## Комик

> Зависть - нехорошее чувство...и вообще шо это за приказы,а???!!!!! Кому хочу тому и отдаюсь!!!!!


Видел бы этот текст Геша. :Grin: 




> Если катать сырые, то теряется тематика - "Красная горка"...или есть какой способ покрасить сырые яйца?


Катать можно любые, хоть зеленкой и йодом раскрашенные. :Grin: 
Жаль срок на испытание слишком мал. Только период Красной горки :Grin: 




> так у нас есть конкурсы с яйцами....вот во вторник в детсаду будем праздновать. Конкурс на лучшую писанку.


У нас в России в детском саду многие мальчики почти каждый день, хвастаются своими писанками. :Grin: 
Даже анекдот на эту тему вспомнил: :Blush2: 
Мальчик и девочка, лет пяти играют на берегу моря в песочек.
Девочка- мальчику: (Д-М) 
Д-М: А у меня лопаточка есть!
М-Д: А у меня тоже.
Д-М: А у меня совочек есть!
М-Д: А у меня тоже.
Д-М: А у меня формочки для куличиков есть!
М-Д: А у меня (спускает штанишки и показывает- вот что есть)
Девочка посмотрела и заплакала, что у нее такого нет.
Побежала жаловаться к маме. Через несколько минут вернулась и говорит:
А мне мама сказала, что когда я вырасту- у меня много таких будет. :Grin: 
зы. Так как там с голосованием? :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас в России в детском саду многие мальчики почти каждый день, хвастаются своими писанками.


Ну... когда больше нечем хвастать....

----------


## Alenajazz

Прочитала сегодня на нашем форуме гороскоп про грабли:
http://prograbli.ru/chto-budet-esli-...v-zodiaka.html

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 
Тааак...вижу тебя Комик точно заклинило :Taunt: 
Ну ничего я сейчас объясню...пока время у меня есть



> Видел бы этот текст Геша.


Ты слово "отдаюсь" понял очень узконаправленно... Слышал такое выражение "отдаться процессу"? Неважно к чему это применимо, к застолью, к танцам, к учебе, к отдыху...вот в данном случае я именно так использовала это слово! А Геша иногда читает, но не пишет...я печатаю быстрее...

Писанка-
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%E8%F1%E0%ED%EA%E0
Там по украински написано, но есть картинка, так что ты поймешь, что это такое...а то вдруг где то на это слово опять расскажешь этот анекдот, а дамы про себя подумают "Такой уже взрослый дядя, а шутит как то не в кассу..."

А крашенка - это как раз яйцо просто покрашенное ...неважно чем, хоть зеленкой...Но по мне все таки яйца должны быть цвета ближе к красному

Слушай, Комик, я с тобой такой занудой стала...а потом у меня еще мнительность появилась...потому что Ириска и Богиня ушли...неужели старожилы их распугали...Ты бы хоть из позвал, штоли...

----------


## Комик

> Пришли сантехники... А я уже лыжи направить на рынок хотела... У нас плюс 20


Плюс 20 и на рынок на лыжах? Круто. :Grin: 



> Ну... когда больше нечем хвастать...


У некоторых эта проблема мерятся пипирками, не проходит до самой старости. :Grin: 
Барышни, упорно обходим главную тему. :Nono: 
Разговор не про писанки, а про яйца. :Aga:  Это для многих очень актуальный вопрос. :Aga: 
Давайте посерьезнее решать вопрос с голосованием. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> старожилы их распугали...


ухожу, ухожу...

----------


## Alenajazz

> на рынок на лыжах?


Прежние привычки неистребимы.... Я же сибирячка.

----------


## Комик

*bycmarina*, Комик не глуп и все выше написанное понял без перевода. :Taunt: 
Благо бывал и в Одессе и в Харькове, Киеве, Николаеве и даже пожил немного в Голой Пристани, в селе Бехтеры. :Aga: 
Дальше продолжать? :Grin: 



> ухожу, ухожу...


*bycmarina*, :flower:  
Прекращай распугивать кошаков. :Nono:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Прекращай распугивать кошаков


Кошаков фиг напугаешь... У меня тут уже три сантехника чего-то делают, что жуткий запах горелого... Что они там с трубой этой делают??????? :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну а чего ж ты косишь под прыщавого мальчика-подростка в пубертатный период?

Девчата, возвращайтесь!!! Я не страшная!!!...Дожилась...меня уже бояться...ВсЁ!!! Срочно на природу!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я не страшная!!!


Знаем. Плавали. Подруга твоя киевская, кстати, нам там супермаршрут составляет! :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Я ее не смогла в аське поймать, у нее сейчас завал работы...Но что она составит СУПЕР МАРШРУТ я не сомневаюсь...я ее знаю :Ok: 
Комик, я тут твоей темой попользовалась...потерпи уж...

----------


## Комик

> У меня тут уже три сантехника чего-то делают, что жуткий запах горелого... Что они там с трубой этой делают???


Слушай, ты случайно не в Германии живешь??????? :Blush2: 
Я помню по молодости один немецкий фильм смотрел, правда без перевода, но все и так было понятно. :Aga:  
Там сантехник приходил к даме кран ремонтировать, а потом эта дама такое вытворяла, с его трубой.. :Vah: 
Описывать такое здесь не могу, Забанят сразу. :Aga: 



> Ну а чего ж ты косишь под прыщавого мальчика-подростка


Так хоть и старик, а в душе всегда 25. :Grin:  
Да и на форуме два месяца, без двух дней. :Aga: 
Одним словом- молокосос. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

У меня сейчас в голове такие интересные мысли появились...попозже обязательно здесь выложу!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Слушай, ты случайно не в Германии живешь???????
> Я помню по молодости один немецкий фильм смотрел, правда без перевода, но все и так было понятно.
> Там сантехник приходил к даме кран ремонтировать, а потом эта дама такое вытворяла, с его трубой..
> Описывать такое здесь не могу, Забанят сразу.


Хотела уже отключится, но прочитала вот это...
Вот блин откуда такая озабоченность? :Taunt: ....Ладно, спишем на Весну!!!! А раз еще об этом все время думаешь, значит пока еще мужик...

----------


## Комик

> Комик, я тут твоей темой попользовалась...потерпи уж...


Так я терпеливый, похоже новички в эту тему теперь вряд-ли заглянут. :Yes4: 
Значит зря её создавал :Blush2: . 
Барышни, почему упорно уходим от вопросов голосования?? :Nono:  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> еще об этом все время думаешь, значит пока еще мужик...


 :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> А раз еще об этом все время думаешь, значит пока еще мужик...


Так пока еще не отсырел порох в пороховнице. :Aga: 
Правда не использую его, этот порох. Богиню жду с пистолетом. :Grin:  
Когда придет, тогда и постреляю :Aga: . Вы я вижу уже отстрелялись обе. :Grin: 
Одной Геша помог :Grin: , другая примолкла, небось с сантехником зависла :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> небось с сантехником зависла


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Я тут гроза района. Меня даже сантехники обходят стороной... :Tu:

----------


## Комик

> Я тут гроза района. Меня даже сантехники обходят стороной..


Намек понял, сваливаю из своей темы. :Aga:  
Вы тут поговорите и без меня. Не забываем голосование. :Nono: 
Ушел по делам. Скоро буду. :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Намек понял


Это был не намёк, а констатация факта. 




> Не забываем голосование.


Вообще не люблю голосовать. Игнорирую.

----------


## skomorox

> Вообще не люблю голосовать. Игнорирую.


и я игнорирую

----------


## Богиня

> и я игнорирую


и я! вообще я яйца не люблю...ни красить, ни есть...ни катать...))

----------


## Славина

> Те, кто зашел в тему, обязаны оставить свое мнение,


Эх, *Комик*, жалко, что я не кошак, а то я бы тебе оставила своё мнение на твоём кашкадроме, (это я имею ввиду то, что обычно оставляют кошаки, помечая свою территорию)  :Grin: 
А так, я всего лишь, скромная кошечка  :Blush2:

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

УЛЫБНИТЕСЬ 
!!!О НАС-ДЕВОЧКИ!!!

1. Сегодня утром пока красилась, 5 раз в обморок

падала от своей красоты…

2. Когда уже научатся проводить свет в женские сумки? очень надо!!!

3. Мы бабы сильные: и мусор вынесем, и мозг, если нужно…

4. Женщина должна быть любимой, счастливой, красивой!

 А больше она никому ничего не должна.

5. Мне бы колечко… А то пальчики мерзнут…

6. Худею на трёх диетах — двумя не наедаюсь!

7. Он ест — я готовлю, он носит — я стираю, он разбрасывает — я убираю.

 И что бы я без него делала-то…

8. Женская народная забава: сама придумала, сама обиделась.

9. Я как шампанское, могу быть игривой, а могу и в голову дать…

10. Так хочется быть слабой женщиной, но, как назло, 

то кони скачут, то избы горят…

11. Самый лучший секс с тем, с кем хорошо и без секса.

12. Женщина должна принадлежать тому мужчине,

 который решит все её проблемы, а не создаст новые.

13. Иногда мужа от меня трясет — все-таки я потрясающая женщина!!!

14. В принципе, женщина может и промолчать, но дело в том,

что у женщины нет такого принципа.

14. Я как кабриолет, такая классная, а крыши нет!…


15. Проснулась, умылась, нарядилась, улыбнулась и пошла УКРАШАТЬ МИР !

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем добрый вечер! Чего нового?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Чего нового?


Брешиа проигрывает Милану 0:1

Сантехники угробили ванную комнату. Теперь у меня открытая связь с космосом через потолок...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, у тебя какие то неправильные сантехники попались)))). Зачем они тебе потолок сломали то? :Blink: ...ага...наверное стояк ремонтировали?
А я сырник пеку с изюмом! Такой арёмат...ммммм....вот решила пока сюда сбегать

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я сырник пеку с изюмом!


 :Tender: 
Я осталась без всего...  :Tu: НЕ успела на рынок.  :Tu: Буду завтра запекать сантехника с марципанами... :Blink: 
Пойдём с Ромычем к свекрови в гости!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Я сегодня на базаре была...ценыыы :Blink: ...ужас...Закупали все для ремонта дома...Слушай, а у тебя скайп или ася есть? а то прямо здесь писать...хоть и флудилка, но как то  :Blush2: 
Я тебе в личку напишу свой номер аси и скайп , пойдем туда болтать?

Ален, чего то у меня личка не открывается...у меня такое в Одноклассниках бывает, а здесь давно такого не было :No2:  Я тебе завтра тогда скину, ладно?

----------


## Alenajazz

> напишу свой номер аси и скайп , пойдем туда болтать?


Да я как-то не приспособлена общаться в асях, контактах, одноклассниках и скайпах... Мне комфортно на форуме. Я здесь каждый день. А если не бываю, значит - на конкурсе или в жюри, или мастер-класс провожу. :Yes4: 

*Вот интересно, кто как и зачем нашёл этот форум?*
А набрала в поисковике: _форум общения хореографов._ Это было жарким июньским днём 2 года назад. Мне просто не хватало общения с единомышленниками. Самое интересное, что с хореографами сразу общение не задалось... И я общалась сначала с музыкантами, ведущими, поэтами, дизайнерами с форума.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну не знаю...вот сейчас я тут пишу, кому оно надо? Как хочешь...не привыкла так не привыкла...а здря!!!!
Я вчера до пол второго с Танюхой в асе так наобщалась, наугаралась! А сидела на кровати, а рядом Гена спал. Я старалась в тряпочку смеяться, но сама то тряслась, особенно :Jopa: ...Гена проснулся от этих вибраций и нас разогнал, а то бы мы еще сидели :Oj: 

Алён, там какое то сообщение в личке, чую что от тебя...прочитать не могу...ну не открывается личка! Почищу комп, может поможет?

Со светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!!!!!! Христос Воскрес!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Написала  ответ на вопрос 



> Вот интересно, кто как и зачем нашёл этот форум?


нажала отправить...а оно слетело :No2: ...сейчас отвечать некогда, потом напишу

----------


## Alenajazz

> какое то сообщение в личке, чую что от тебя.


Чуйка тебя не подвела!  :Yes4: 
Обратись с проблемой, что личка не открывается к администрации (вроде бы, Костров помогает в этих вопросах разобраться) А может, у тебя просто много сообщений в  личке и надо удалить некоторые?




> Со светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!!!!!! Христос Воскрес!!!!


Воистину воскрес!!!!!

----------


## Комик

И Вас всех с Праздничком, а отметившихся, с прекрасным прохождением теста: Как грамотно отказаться от катания яиц и принять верное решение.
Жаль, что эту тему посетили больше полутора тысяч человек за сутки, а на вопрос голосования, ответили всего четверо.
Тут один вывод, либо все согласны катать, либо выжидают, что скажут кто либо из важных персон на это испытание-тест.
Еще больше, огорчает, что в прекрасную тему Окрыленной, зашло намного меньше народа за 2 недели, чем сюда за 5 дней.
Ощущение, что думать не охота, а ведь окрыленная Иришка, как генератор идей. Видимо точно пора валить в деревню, что и сделаю завтра. Всем пока и приятных снов.
зы. А катать или не катать, это как вам совесть подскажет, или кто либо из непререкаемых.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Еще больше, огорчает, что в прекрасную тему Окрыленной, зашло намного меньше народа за 2 недели, чем сюда за 5 дней.


Это ты типа так хвастаешься? :Grin: 





> Ощущение, что думать не охота,


Не правильный вывод...все люди разные и мысли у всех разные...и все разные продукты генерируют

----------


## Alenajazz

> Еще больше, огорчает, что в прекрасную тему Окрыленной, зашло намного меньше народа за 2 недели, чем сюда за 5 дней.


Народ присматривается. В мои темы про мастер-классы по хореографии вообще никто не заходил очень долго. Потом заходило человек 10, а просмотров на 1 мастер-классе: 7500, на втором: 2500 (примерные цифорки пишу, смотрят-то до сих пор, но молча...  :Taunt: ) 




> Иришка, как генератор идей


Да. Ирина - мозг!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пока Комик "свалил", как он выразился, в деревню, я отвечу на вопрос



> Вот интересно, кто как и зачем нашёл этот форум?


Я думаю это была судьба...
Моя дата регистрации отнюдь не отражает мое появление на форуме. Зарегилась я на сайте с минусами. Ребята-видеографы дали мне ссылку на этот сайт, сказав, что там  находится самая лучшая и большая коллекция минусов. Так эта ссылка у меня в Избранном и была записана « Классный сайт минусов».
И где то в конце свадебного сезона 2009 года, я чистила комп и прошла по этой ссылке, а форум уже разделился…и там было написано, что надо куда то пройти, чего то нажать…я не сильно вникала куда и чего, нажала куда то и попала на форум ведущих.
Начала читать…а читала я с самого начала, с 2007 года…И та энергетика, которая лилась со страниц, то как потом этот заряд проявлялся в моей реальной жизни…вот это все и зацепило меня здесь…Таня Курочка написала шикарный пост, правда его удалили вместе с темой, а жаль…Там было написано о том что чувствует человек, который попадает на форум и что происходит с ним потом…этот пост был в теме «Крик»…
Ладно…отвлеклась я…
А потом была Песчаная Тамадея 3…что мы там испытали, не описать словами это надо чувствовать…Давно я не испытывала таких ощущений…Подарила нам новых друзей.Вернула в детство,где нет зависти, конкуренции, превосходства и всяких замороченных вещей, которые придумали взрослые. Мы были едины друг с другом и с природой…
Вот именно за это я говорю, спасибо  тебе ИНКУ!

P.S А материал????!!! Ой, я вас умоляю…интернет большой, кто ищет, тот всегда найдет. Лично у меня с этим проблем не было. То что надо ЛИЧНО МНЕ, я всегда находила и не обязательно это было здесь…

----------


## Alenajazz

> А материал????!!!


Не изюмом единым жив человек, это точно. :Yes4:  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, Алёна...мало людей это понимают

А еще знаешь,  какая мне мысль пришла, что флудить еще надо уметь! Не каждый это может...Вот тут говорят, болтовня ни о чём...а ведь это очень хороший тренажер для реальной жизни. Вот как завести разговор с совершенно незнакомыми людьми, а потом вывести на плодотворную беседу?
Начинается все с "ни о чем"...у меня вся дружба в реале завязалась именно так!
Друзья у меня все разноплановые и разновозрастные и разнополые :Yes4:  :Grin: ...
Как наступает тепло, просто времени не хватает со всеми потусить... Хорошо, что инет появился, хоть ночью можно потрещать...все в гости зовут, плакают...
А я в этом году твердо решила сделать ремонт дома. Закупили уже и штукатурку и фасадную краску...сейчас Гена с работы придет и пойду дом чухать. А пока здесь сижу и трещу ни о чем...А завтра у нас в детсаду "Великдень" - утренник, но я уже подготовилась....

----------


## Окрыленная

> Еще больше, огорчает, что в прекрасную тему Окрыленной, зашло намного меньше народа за 2 недели, чем сюда за 5 дней


Господи.. Комик.. ты слищком добрый!! это пугает.. но я не заморачиваюсь по поводу посещаемости.. просто реально хочется работать сообща.. придумывать что-то новое, удивлять клиентов..



> окрыленная Иришка, как генератор идей


От тебя комплимент.. благодарю.. а то мне казалось.. что только я считаю себя генератором.. :Grin: 



> Да. Ирина - мозг!


млею...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ой, Алёна...мало людей это понимают


У каждого своё понимание любой ситуации... Меня не понимал бывший муж, когда я ездила с детьми на конкурсы. Он считал, что после конкурса мне должны отваливать кучу денег или медаль прицеплять сразу, а то "какой смысл ездить по конкурсам с ансамблем танца"???? Просто есть купеческое мышление, рассчитанное только на прибыль... А есть другое.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

(пою)

Не секрет что Друзья не растут в огороде
Не продашь и не купишь Друзей
И поэтому я так бегу по дороге
С патефоном волшебным в тележке своей!

Под грустное мычание
Под бодрое рычание
Под дружеское ржание рождается на свет
Большой секрет для маленькой для маленькой такой компании
Для скромной такой компании
Огромный такой секрет!

Не секрет что Друзья это честь и отвага
Это верность ,отвага и честь
А отвага и честь это рыцарь и шпага
Всем глотателям шпаг никогда их не съесть!

Под грустное мычание
Под бодрое рычание
Под дружеское ржание рождается на свет
Большой секрет для маленькой для маленькой такой компании
Для скромной такой компании
Огромный такой секрет!

Не секрет что друзья убегают вприпрыжку
Не хотят на цепочке сидеть
Их заставить нельзя ни за какую коврижку
От безделья и скуки балдеть!

Под грустное мычание
Под бодрое рычание
Под дружеское ржание рождается на свет
Большой секрет для маленькой для маленькой такой компании
Для скромной такой компании
Огромный такой секрет!

Не секрет что друзья в облака обожают
Уноситься на крыльях и без
Но бросаются к нам если нас обижают
К нам бросаются даже с небес!

Под грустное мычание
Под бодрое рычание
Под дружеское ржание рождается на свет
Большой секрет для маленькой для маленькой такой компании
Для скромной такой компании
Огромный такой секрет!

*Ах было б только с кем
Ах было б только с кем
Ах было б только с кем поговорить
Ах было б то...
Ах было б то...
Ах было б то...
Ах было б только с кем поговорить!!!* 




> похоже новички в эту тему теперь вряд-ли заглянут.
> Значит зря её создавал.


Ну вот и договорились :Jopa: ....даже рычать нет буду :No2: ....

----------


## Славина

> Ну вот и договорились


Маришка, привет! Не грусти! Все хорошо! :Aga: 
Вот старички наговорились, набесились вдоволь, теперь пришла просто очередь новичков. :Grin: 
Милости просим! Заходите не стесняйтесь, ребята! :Aga: 
Пишите, что вас беспокоит, да и просто пишите.

----------


## Kescha

> Вот интересно, кто как и зачем нашёл этот форум?



наверное , мой рассказ будет не интересным...потому что
я- не тамада. уже слышу вопрос: а что я сдесь делаю?
мне  самой интересно узнать ответ на этот вопрос.
как я познакомилась?
решили своими силами провести "золотой юбилей" своим родителям.-
эта была первая всреча и любовь навсегда.
какое-то время "партизанила" , т.е была " геологом".,ну и больше всего молчала и читала...
когда закрыли доступ , таким как я -очень испугалась , а потом набралась смелости
и вышла в "свет" , т.е  рассказала о себе.
при помощи форума победила свою застенчивость! какой это был груз...
только сейчас я поняла что это была заслуга форума- общение с вами привело
к этому.

ну вот и весь мой рассказ.,человека простого , но с душой тамады.
спасибо , что выслушали меня.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Kescha*, я тоже по специальности не Тамад... но по воле случая.. стала вести свадьбу.. причем в один день со своей.. только 5 лет спустя.. Было море преград.. море непониманя и тупиков.. Но я много читала.. 
А теперь.. теперь.. о веселом...
О том, что говорит о человеке длина его пальцев, ученые уже знают много. И вот - новое открытие. Оказывается, секрет успеха у женщин скрыт в безымянном пальце мужчины.

Британские ученые совместно со своими коллегами из Франции и Швейцарии провели исследование связи между длиной пальцев и характером мужчины, а также его успехом среди женщин.

Оказалось, что больше шансов стать любимчиком представительниц прекрасного пола у тех мужчин, у которых безымянный палец длиннее указательного. 

У женщин с пальцами такой длины была замечена агрессивность. А вот те, чей указательный палец длиннее безымянного, отличаются слабохарактерностью, пишет The Daily Mail.

На строение рук, а также лица влияет уровень тестостерона в организме. Чем он выше, тем брутальней выглядит мужчина и тем длиннее его безымянный палец. Именно такой тип мужчин и пользуется повышенной популярностью среди дам.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ириш, постараюсь...

[IMG]http://s.******info/0c2debec0d41e58a31333ed3d52d9e4b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Окрыленная

> Ириш, постараюсь...


*bycmarina*, постараешься? что укоротить или удлинить палец????????? я вот вдобавок и еще слабохарактерная.
Сексолог из Женевского университета Камилла Ферденци утверждает, что оценить сексуальность мужчины можно, бросив взгляд на его руки, а точнее - на безымянный палец.

_Об исследовании, проведенном в Швейцарии, рассказал телеканал SBC News.

Камилла Ферденци доказала, что мужчины, у которых безымянный палец длиннее указательного, выглядят более сексуальными в глазах женщин.

Исследовательница попросила 80 женщин в возрасте от 18 до 34 лет оценить с точки зрения сексуальной привлекательности 49 мужчин.

После обработки результата выяснилось, что больше всего женских голосов набрали представители мужского пола с длинными безымянными пальцами. 

Женщины указывали, что у этих мужчин более симметричные черты лица, более низкий голос и более привлекательный естественный запах.

Камилла Ферденци объясняет это тем, что длинна указательного и безымянного пальцев определяется еще во чреве матери и зависит от уровня тестостерона. 

Недостаток этого гормона в организме матери приводит к развитию более длинных указательных пальцев у зародыша. Чем безымянный палец длиннее, тем больше "мужского гормона".

Обладателям длинного указательного пальца не стоит расстраиваться. Ранее специалистами Уорикского университета и Института раковых исследований в Лондоне было доказано, что мужчины, у которых указательный палец значительно длиннее безымянного, имеют меньше шансов заболеть раком предстательной железы, чем те, у кого длина пальцев почти одинаковая или указательный палец короче безымянного.

Ранее сообщалось, что ученые из Медицинского центра Рочестерского университета провели исследование, в ходе которого было установлено, что размер полового органа мужчины важен для успешного оплодотворения.

_

----------


## Славина

> Оказалось, что больше шансов стать любимчиком представительниц прекрасного пола у тех мужчин, у которых безымянный палец длиннее указательного.


Интересно, а какие пальцы у хозяина данной темы?  :Grin: 

Ой, что-то я отвлеклась, побежала дальше к юбилею готовиться  :Grin: 

*bycmarina*, Мариш, ну уж совсем так не надо, как у смайла, иногда и можно  :Aga:  я думаю на нас не обидятся  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Интересно, а какие пальцы у хозяина данной темы


Комик в деревне отдыхает.. читали отчеты??????? я поразилась глубине его восприятия..



> Мариш, ну уж совсем так не надо, как у смайла, иногда и можно  я думаю на нас не обидятся


ничего не поняла.. что за тайны?

----------


## Славина

> я поразилась глубине его восприятия.


Вот что значит, судить человека, совершенно не зная ничего о нём.




> ничего не поняла.. что за тайны?


*Иришка*, да нет никаких тайн, вернись на предыдущую страничку и там Маришкин пост с песенкой, а следующий мой и все карты раскроются  :Grin:  пост 177 и 178

Ой, девчонки, как голова болит и таблетки не помогают, а готовиться надо, во, испытание на мою больную голову  :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> Комик в деревне отдыхает.. читали отчеты??????? я поразилась глубине его восприятия.


Где это? Дайте ссылку,битте! :flower:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Где это? Дайте ссылку,битте


Иришка.. посмотри в Прозе.. там где я пером черкаю. У ведущего есть своя жизнь!

----------


## Комик

> Интересно, а какие пальцы у хозяина данной темы?


Вас какие конкретно интересуют :Grin: 
Привет и спокойной ночи барышни :flower: . 
Вы тут столько понаписали, пока я в деревне был, аж все не осмыслить зараз.
Пошел на горшок :Grin:  и спать, завтра перечитаю и отпишусь :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

> Ранее сообщалось, что ученые из Медицинского центра Рочестерского университета провели исследование, в ходе которого было установлено, что размер полового органа мужчины важен для успешного оплодотворения.


Очень ценное исследование. :Grin: 
Интересно только, а как они это проверяли?
Брали несколько концов, измеряли линейкой и штангенциркулем, а потом говорили: ну дружок, давай, иди и оплодотворяй своим огрызком :Grin: .

*Окрыленная*, *___Ира___*, 
Иришки, что-то меня терзают смутные сомнения. :Nono:  
И чего Вас так эти исследования заинтересовали? :Nono: 
Или весна подействовала и гормоны разыгрались? :Grin: 
зы. Пошел за линейкой. Результат выкладывать здесь, или при встрече продемонстрировать? :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Я же сказала.. насмешить хотела... вот и посмеялись..Я всегда с юмором отношусь к подобным исследованиям.. Насчет результата... меня больше интересует.. ваш не половой потенциал...а востребованность у женщин..

----------


## Славина

> И чего Вас так эти исследования заинтересовали?
> Или весна подействовала и гормоны разыгрались


Пора романтики и ухаживаний закончилась, пора переходить в контрнаступление  :Taunt: 
Правда, страшновато, у тебя же Богиня с пистолетом  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Я же сказала.. насмешить хотела... вот и посмеялись..Я всегда с юмором отношусь к подобным исследованиям.. Насчет результата... меня больше интересует.. ваш не половой потенциал...а востребованность у женщин..


Напишу так. ( из-за природной скромности): Старый, непользованный девственник:)))))))))



> Пора романтики и ухаживаний закончилась, пора переходить в контрнаступление 
> Правда, страшновато, у тебя же Богиня с пистолетом


Она в не очереди. Все остальные, по записи.:))))))

----------


## Комик

Доброе утро барышни!
Быстренько глазки протираем и топаем в стендап.
Там есть информация к размышлению:)))))

----------


## Комик

Доброй ночи всем. Вернулся со свадьбы с кучей положительных эмоций.
Снял на фото немного видео, как просили в стендапе.
Выкладываю на депозит. Научите как это лучше сделать, чтоб вставить ссылку.
На ютубе не могу зарегится.
Видео в фотоаппаратном качестве, занимает 200 мб с копейками. Может как сжать и закинуть в другое место?
зы. Видео выложил, смотрим в стендапе.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Видео выложил, смотрим в стендапе.


у меня через ноут ваще не смотрится видео..а можно.. Комичек!!!!!!!!!!!! фототчет в соответствующую рубрику? я так люблю фото рассматривать!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Комичек!!!!!!!!!!!! фототчет в соответствующую рубрику? я так люблю фото рассматривать!!!!!!!!!!!


Привет Иришка :flower: . Фото не снимал да и некогда было. :No2: 
Видео на маленький фотоаппарат снял во время танцев на 2-3 минуты, но места 255 мб занимает. :Yes4: 
Там только применение лазера и свет.
зы. Свадьба отменная. :Yahoo:  Были гости из Волгограда, Москвы и Украины (Белая церковь). Такое расстояние преодолели.
Компания супер :Yahoo: , самое приятное, что парень из Волгограда, в конце вечера подошел и сказал:
Я так не хотел ехать на свадьбу, все боялся, что на меня какой-нибудь сарафан наденут.
Вот так. В Волгограде видимо тоже тряпки все еще применяют, хоть и не провинция. :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> В Волгограде


Волгоград рулит!!!! У меня там Богиня живет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!и бывший бойнфрейд :Grin: 
 Ты делал тот экспромт с фразами? и обыгрывал торт с именами невесты?

----------


## Комик

> Волгоград рулит!!!! У меня там Богиня живет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!и бывший бойнфрейд
> Ты делал тот экспромт с фразами? и обыгрывал торт с именами невесты?


Неужели Стася.??????????????????????????????????????????????
Экспромт с фразами и торт с именами не обыгрывал, там и так всего хватило на 6 часов.:)))

----------


## Окрыленная

> Неужели Стася.??????????????????????????????????????????????


Она.. она.. Анастасия... это по секрету.. сегодня отправила ее на сказочную свадьбу.. переживаю очень..

----------


## Комик

> Она.. она.. Анастасия... это по секрету.. сегодня отправила ее на сказочную свадьбу.. переживаю очень..


Ах вот оно что:)))))))))
Ладно, потом поговорим. Я сваливаю работать. :Yes4: 
Анастасия, удачи и успеха тебе :flower: 
Я не сомневаюсь в тебе. Будет все Ок :Ok: 
Всем пока. :flower:

----------


## skomorox

> Она.. она.. Анастасия... это по секрету..


Слила девку всему форуму! :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Слила девку всему форуму!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Теперь подождем Богиню (Анастасию) и поговорим про любимые/нелюбимые костюмы :Grin: 
Доброго утра барышни :flower: , хотя какое оно доброе, если в деревню не уехал из-за дождя. :Tu:  
Погода полная  :Jopa: .Пойду к жене в койку. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Пофлудить что-ли  :Smile3: 
Вчера покупала корм для своего кота и вот пока меня нагло обвешивали, я рассматривала маленьких водяных черепешек.
Их было несколько, одни шарахнулись от меня в рассыпную и попрятались по углам аквариума, а две остались и рассматривали меня внимательно своими глазёнками, перебирали своими маленькими лапками, скользя по стеклу, как будто прося "Ну возьми меня" а я не могла от них оторваться и если бы тогда у меня была бы в кошельке лишняя сотня наших гривнов, ну точно бы купила.
Хочу черепашек!!!! :Grin: 

А рядом сейчас сидит мой котяра и орет "Ну возьми же меня, наконец!" ещё одна моя лялечка  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Хочу черепашек!!!


знаешь.. и я хочу покоя...покоя.. и спокойствия...есть такое понятие.. *Время тишины...*
Пребывая в тишине, человек отходит от привычной суеты, от привычных стереотипов поведения и входит в плавное созерцательное настроение.«Уметь выносить одиночество и получать от него удовольствие - великий дар».
Бернард Шоу.
Молчание - это способ лучше видеть и слышать. Хочется добавить -вкушать, обонять, осязать. Это о «великих» пустяках, о самых нужных и помогающих радостях в нашей жизни. Это и вкусное во рту, и приятный голос собеседника или проходящего мимо незнакомого человека, и летний зеленый пейзаж, и терпкий запах хризантемы. Только и надо, что воздать мысленно должное таким коротким моментам жизни. Во время говорения мы теряем эту возможность подпитать душу такими секундными радостями.
видно настало такое время.. для меня..

----------


## Комик

*___Ира___*, 
*Окрыленная*, Ну вот так и бывает, компаха начинает собираться снова, работать нет уже настроения.
Топор заброшен, печка затоплена и потрескивает. С друзьями и коллегами по телефону уже успели в течении дня обсудить все свадебные "подвиги", теперь я здесь. Так о чем флудим?



> Уметь выносить одиночество и получать от него удовольствие - великий дар


Я не способен на это. Даже в деревне, находясь один в доме, все равно начинаешь звонить сам или как сейчас, стучишь по клавишам.
Пытка одиночеством, для общительных людей, действительно пытка. Конечно, бывают дни, когда не хочешь никого видеть, но постепенно, время лечит раны, но оставляет шрамы.

----------


## skomorox

> Пытка одиночеством, для общительных людей, действительно пытка.


точно. Я тоже не смогу быть в одиночестве. Это не для меня.

----------


## Окрыленная

> тоже не смогу быть в одиночестве. Это не для меня.


Так и не для меня тоже.. это скорее крайняя мера.. чтобы разобраться в себе.. в своих внутренних резервах..

----------


## Комик

> Так и не для меня тоже.. это скорее крайняя мера.. чтобы разобраться в себе.. в своих внутренних резервах..


Я тебя прекрасно понимаю. Иногда это, вынужденная необходимость.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ходила, присматривалась, решила тоже присоединиться к вашей теплой компании. Тем более, я тоже новичок, а значит имею законный пропуск сюда. Ну, что сказать, я конечно же общительная от природы. Моя крестная любит на все мои дни рождения( после определенной дозы выпитого) подчеркивать, что говорить я начала раньше, чем ходить. Месяцев в 9 от рождения я уже "высказывала" свое мнение, а пошла своими ножками через месяц после этого. Потом ее рассказ плавно перетекает в более старший возраст. В два года я надевала на уши вишенки( раздвоенные концы веточек) и пела частушки. Меня артисткой называли.  Жизнь поправила ситуацию. С возрастом я поняла, что молчать тоже нужно уметь. Как и договаривались, просто нафлудила.

----------


## Alenajazz

Я всегда на виду - концерты, конкурсы, вечно в окружении детей и их вопрошающих глаз. Поэтому мне нравится быть в тишине, и чтобы не было вот этого (не помню, как правильно по-французски пишется): "ноблез оближ" (положение обязывает)

----------


## nina7400

Я тоже всегда в обществе. и дома нас пятеро. Четверо мужчин разных возрастов от 4 до 40 на меня одну. так хочется одной побыть. Но никак не получается. то один болеет, то другой, то третий, то еще что-нибудь. У мужа выходной со мной совпадает. Так ихочется в тайгу на 2 недели.

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz* С возвращением во флудилку. :flower: 
Что-то Вашей подруги *bycmarina* не видно. :Tu: 




> Ходила, присматривалась, решила тоже присоединиться к вашей теплой компании. Тем более, я тоже новичок, а значит имею законный пропуск сюда.


*rugej*, *nina7400*
Конечно присоединяйтесь. :flower:  
На то она и флудилка для новичков. Здесь все болтают о чем угодно. 
О работе и жизни, о музыке и семье. Я сам новичок на форуме и совсем недавно отметил свой 2-х месячный юбилей на форуме.

Вот и снова, после праздников, ожила флудилка и креативка. :Yes4: 
Сегодня весь отдался природе и музыке. Наконец и в наши края пришла весна. :Yahoo: 
Погода с утра немного была пасмурной, но потом разгулялась, и выглянуло солнце.
Вместо привычного радио, накидал на плейлист кучу своей любимой музыки и погрузился в труд на огороде. 
У меня есть старенький, еще выпущенный в Союзе, усилитель "Электрон-104". Когда-то на нем начинал работать на торжествах, а вот теперь в деревне, он настолько качественно и хорошо озвучивает всю округу, что иногда соседи просят устроить концерт "По заявкам"
Есть некоторые песни и исполнители, которые мне приятны. 
Это Митяев, Никольский, Круг, Высоцкий. ВИА Синяя птица, Песняры, Пламя, Лейся песня, Самоцветы и прочий некриминальный шансон.
Есть любимые, такие как: Приходите в мой дом- Круга или Мама-Митяева.
Все это, можно слушать вечно и никогда не надоедает. Там в песнях жизнь.
И вот так с музыкой и воспоминаниями, иногда настолько хорошо погрузится в природу, что нет желания общаться и ехать в город. 
Но и на форум тянет как магнитом, и организм после одиночества требует общения.  :Blush2: 
Зы. Наверно, это уже некоторая зависимость от интернета и форума. Вот такие дела. :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Никольский


Жил-был молодой музыкант Жорик.. любил он сочинять песни и петь их на сцене танцплошадки со своей группой ВИАизги( Виа из Гиганта)придумал он однажды душевную песню, исполнил ее в Артеке. на прощальном вечере. С ним в отряде был неприметный мальчик- Костя..
Прошло много лет.. однажды Жорик услышал знакомые ноты из радиоприемника и заплакал.. Это же моя песня!!Это же мое творение!
Его дочь.. будучи немного ведущей на Радио, спросила у приехавшей звезды - Константин! Все любят знаменитый ваш хит " Музыкант". Скажите, кто автор нашумевшего шлягера?
Константин с уверенностью ответил - Я!
Ведущая - Константин, а вы помните такой-сякой год, Артек? Музыканта Жорика?
Константин побелел - Да!- больше мне не хотелось с ним беседовать..На моей свадьбе отец с другом пели мне эту песню, а отец, смахивал скупую слезу на небритой щеке!!

----------


## Комик

> Прошло много лет.. однажды Жорик услышал знакомые ноты из радиоприемника и заплакал.. Это же моя песня!!Это же мое творение!


Это одна из моих любимых песен. Теперь я знаю, что её автор, твой папа. Может именно поэтому, судьба вот так сводит людей.
А некоторых разводит навсегда.
зы. Я очень любил и люблю творчество Юрия Антонова. Он пишет хорошие песни и как автор и исполнитель, любим многими людьми.
Год назад, мне довелось лечится в Москве, и лежать вместе с ним в одной клинике на Волоколамском шоссе, только в разных отделениях.
Я даже и не знал, что Антонов лежит в больнице в другом конце коридора. Но вот когда его выписали, как негативно о нем отзывался весь персонал, от медсестер, до КМН. Он даже не рассчитался полностью за лечение и всех гонял и унижал, благодаря своей "звездности"
Вот такие еще бывают дела.
зы.зы. Чуть раньше, до моего поступления в больницу, в нашем отделении лечился первый муж Аллы Пугачевой. 
Мнение персонала о нем, самое, что не есть положительное. И вот так бывает.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Наконец и в наши края пришла весна.


К нам лето пришло. НО фотки загрузить не могу почему-то. Попозже ещё раз попробую.
Я там в тюльпанах. А вообще у меня сегодня был такой день, когда хочется побыть одной. Я купила книгу. И уселась на лавочке в центре города, читала её. Типа, в одиночестве побыла... :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Я там в тюльпанах


Первые желто-красные тюльпаны у нас тоже вылезли. Сорт такой ранний.
Остальные подтянуться через пару недель, если такая погода постоит еще. :Yes4: 



> Типа, в одиночестве побыла.


Так я типа, в одиночестве, все свободное время в деревне провожу. :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Волоколамском шоссе


а мы рядом.. на Каширке.. так я видела Андрея Губина... очень приятный и добрый.. дал малому яблоко. лечился от депрессии

----------


## Славина

> Я сам новичок на форуме и совсем недавно отметил свой 2-х месячный юбилей на форуме.


Привет, друг *Комик*, тебе в твоей флудилке, вот так незаметно, ты скоро станешь старичком на форуме и будешь ворчать на новичков  :Yes4:   :Grin: 




> на форум тянет как магнитом


А это ты уже подхватил такой вирус, который у нас называется "форумозависимость", поздравляем тебя!!! Теперь ты в наших рядах надолго, это не лечится  :Yes4:   :Grin: 

Привет девчоночки  :flower:  
У нас тоже почти лето, сегодня хотела пойти пофоткать  расцветающую природу, так пока дома закончила порядки наводить уже и одуванчики спать легли  :Grin:  Ладно завтра схожу  :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Я купила книгу


а что за книга?????????????



> К нам лето пришло.


у нас цветут сады и такой запах... пройду по Абрикосовой...у нас плюс 23 сегодня было

----------


## Комик

> Привет, друг Комик, тебе в твоей флудилке, вот так незаметно ты скоро станешь старичком на форуме и будешь ворчать на новичков


Неа. Я в душе всегда 25 лет, а от общения с барышнями, молодеешь душей и телом. :Aga: 




> А это ты уже подхватил такой вирус


Касперский поможет, или только систему переставлять, в смысле мозги менять, в смысле пора валить, пока не засосало напрочь. :Grin: 



> у нас цветут сады и такой запах... пройду по Абрикосовой...у нас плюс 23 сегодня было


Не трави душу абрикосами и запахом. :Grin: 
*Окрыленная*, Иришка!!! А где Богиня, как у нее свадьба прошла, почему её не видно?

----------


## Alenajazz

> а что за книга?????????????


Вообще я купила три книги. Одну в подарочном оформлении "Юбилей" - к 150-летию Чехова. Повезу в Киев в подарок (спросила - чего хотят, сказали, что из Чехова или Раневской)
Другую - тоже с рассказами Чехова, уже другими.... Потому как один рассказ зацепил меня. Я его, оказывается, не читала (всё как-то больше зарубежной литературой увлекалась. Видимо, только сейчас до Чехова доросла... :Blush2: )
Я книги незнакомых авторов выбираю так: открою в начале, в середине и в конце: если какая-то фраза , мысль меня зацепила, то покупаю. Так я купила сегодня 3 книгу. Возможно, этот автор вам знаком. Но я так давно  ничего не читала... Это книга Элис Сиболд "Милые кости": история жизни и всего, что следует за ней... Этот роман послужил основой для нового кинопроекта Питера Джексона (режиссёра "Властелина колец" и "Кинг-Конга")

----------


## Славина

> пора валить, пока не засосало напрочь


Ну можешь свалить, на ночь, отдохнуть, а там, всё равно вернёшься  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> у нас цветут сады и такой запах...


Так в одной же области живём!!!! Звонила маме сегодня. Хочу съездить. Самолёт регулярный с 30 июня: Ростов-Омск-Иркутск. А из Иркутска - поездом (аэропорт закрыли в городе моего детства...) А когда-то Пахмутова и Кобзон прилетали, песни писали-пели про зелёные звёзды тайги...

----------


## Комик

> Ну можешь свалить, на ночь, отдохнуть, а там, всё равно вернёшься


Ладно барышни, пойду пожалуй на горшок и в койку. :Yes4: 
А то ноутбук больше 14 часов без отдыха работает. Скоро на клавиатуре можно будет яйца жарить. :Grin: 
Всем спокойной ночи и приятных снов. :flower: 
зы. Новый конкурс, яйца не катать, а жарить на ноутбуке.
Попробовать что-ли. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а жарить на ноутбуке.


я на утюге умею!

----------


## Славина

> Новый конкурс, яйца не катать, а жарить на ноутбуке.Попробовать что-ли


Всё, Пасха прошла, свадьбы на Красную горку тоже, забудь про яйца и иди спать. Сырые они полезнее  :Grin:

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

> Наконец и в наши края пришла весна.





> К нам лето пришло. НО фотки загрузить не могу почему-то. Попозже ещё раз попробую.
> Я там в тюльпанах


 А у нас опять холодина, словно уже осень. Вчера даже снег шёл. Как же я завидую вам... Лета хочу!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Есть некоторые песни и исполнители, которые мне приятны. 
> Это Митяев, Никольский, Круг, Высоцкий. ВИА Синяя птица, Песняры, Пламя, Лейся песня, Самоцветы и прочий некриминальный шансон.


Ой, Комичек, меня терзают смутные сомненья, ты родился году этак в 1960 -1961? Не вдаюсь в паспортные данные, считаю, что человеку столько лет на сколько он сам себя ощущает. А судя по всему, мы все здесь - молодежь!
Просто моему мужу нравится весь список, оглашенный тобой выше. Мне тоже нравится. А он -ЛЮБИТ! Разница!

----------


## Alenajazz

Прочитала прикольную статью про празднование Первомая в Иркутске и Новосибе. Особенно мне понравились лозунги: "Мир! Труд! Майонез!" и "Я не буду разговаривать без своего авокадо!"
http://www.irk.ru/news/20110501/monstration/

А вот и я в тюльпанах. Фото 2 мая 2011 года:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2614549.jpg[/IMG]

А вот так у нас во дворе:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2601236.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Кто про что, а мне вот не спится, всё про яйца думаю  :Grin:  только что вернулась из темы "Игры, которые не следует проводить" так там пишут, что люди до сих пор угорают с этого катания яиц, ну никак нам их не отучить от этого, так вот, какую бы такую предложить альтернативу этим яйцам, чтобы удовлетворить всех и чтобы помидорами не закидали  :Grin:  О, катаем помидоры!  :Grin: 
Ой, всё, пора и мне тикать спать, а то всякие глупости лезут в голову  :Grin:  Всем доброй ночи!

*Аленка*, какая красотища, а особенно, ТЫ!  :flower:

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz*, Круто!



> Всё, Пасха прошла, свадьбы на Красную горку тоже


Хорошо, хоть Красная горка, а не Голубой овраг, куда падают некоторые личности.
А то много их сейчас развелось, всяких нетрадиционных. :Grin: 




> забудь про яйца и иди спать.


Смотря про какие. Про свои всегда помню и берегу, даже во сне. :Grin: 




> попробуй. И не только на ноуте... А вот тебе фотоинструкция


Татьяна, всегда удивляюсь твоей мудрости, оптимизму и прекрасному чувству юмора. :flower: 



> А у нас опять холодина, словно уже осень. Вчера даже снег шёл.


И у нас, не лето еще, всякое бывает. Но ждемс. :Aga: 



> Ой, Комичек, меня терзают смутные сомненья, ты родился году этак в 1960 -1961? Не вдаюсь в паспортные данные, считаю, что человеку столько лет на сколько он сам себя ощущает. А судя по всему, мы все здесь - молодежь!


Смутные сомнения подтверждаются, но ощущаем этак лет 25, с хвостиком. А здесь, да, молодежь и молодеешь еще больше. :Aga: 




> А вот и я в тюльпанах. Фото 2 мая 2011 года:


Аленка, на Вашем фоне, тюльпаны меркнут.
Теперь еще больше люблю. :flower: 



> Кто про что, а мне вот не спится, всё про яйца думаю  только что вернулась из темы "Игры, которые не следует проводить" так там пишут, что люди до сих пор угорают с этого катания яиц, ну никак нам их не отучить от этого, так вот, какую бы такую предложить альтернативу этим яйцам, чтобы удовлетворить всех и чтобы помидорами не закидали


Кто хочет, тот пусть катает. Я например в состоянии легкого подпития, где-нить на даче в кругу друзей, сам был-бы не против испытать на себе этот адреналин. И не прочь подставить собственные штаны, ради интереса. Хоть жена пусть прокатит, хоть какая другая женщина. :Grin: 
А на банкете, всего один раз за всю жизнь, видел это. 
Одна гостья из Воронежской области, сама взялась показать сей смертельный трюк.
Все остались живы, некоторые даже смеялись. :Tu: 
Пойми Ириша.
Можно вывести человека из села в город, но вот село из человека, вывести практически невозможно.
Если ведущий способен предложить альтернативу, у него не будут катать, да и контингент гостей у такого ведущего, не предназначен для катания.

*А вообще. С добрым утром барышни*. :flower: 
*Сегодня дедушке, нашей любимой Окрыленной Иришки- 85 лет.!!!
Ура!!! Пожелаем ему счастья и долгих лет жизни. 
А Иришке, вновь блеснуть оптимизмом и задором, на Дне рожденья дедушки*. :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> нашей любимой Окрыленной Иришки- 85 лет.!!!


 :Blink: 
Ой, невнимательно прочитала спросонья...




> Сегодня дедушке, нашей любимой Окрыленной Иришки- 85 лет.!!!


 :Yahoo: 
Люблю бывать на дне рождения людей, поживших значительные годы. Есть в этом что-то.... Какое-то спокойствие, мудрость от них идёт. 29 апреля были на Дне рождения бабушки мужа. Ей 82 исполнилось. Такое общение жизненно необходимо!!! Мне очень не хватает моей бабушки.... Мы с ней родились в один день - 7 ноября, только она в 1900. А моя мама в семье - десятая! Когда бабушке было 90 лет, она научила меня вязать. И ведь зрение у неё стопроцентное было. И такой ясный взгляд синих глаз! Успела пораспрашивать и вторую бабушку о нашей родне. Узнала, например, что одна моя прапрабабушка участвовала наравне с мужчинами в кулачных боях и сама объезжала лошадей (хотя были и муж, и сыновья)
*Ирина, дедушке - поздравления с такой замечательной датой и всего самого доброго, чтобы внуки почаще приезжали и радовали своими успехами!!!!*

----------


## Окрыленная

Мой дед - самый старший в семье из 7 человек, двое умерли во время войны. Из всех братьев дед остался в живых. 
Служил во Флоте, где на него были совершены несколько покушений по приказу.. сверху..Еще дед лечит руками.. от него у меня этот дар..Всех своих собак называет именами советских лидеров, с молодомти, лет так 50 не ест рыбу. Голод. .. 1944. Немцы отступают.. Сьедены все НЗ, а тут команда - ищите подвалы с провизией немецкой... Дед нашел со своим другом такой.. просидел там три дня, уплетая огромные сельди.. Итог... 
Дед-самое святое и светлое в моей жизни... Дедуся!!! Бодрости тебе и терпения!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ириша! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям в адрес твоего легендарного деда!!!!!!! Долголетия и здоровья! А с чувством юмора у него ,судя по 



> Всех своих собак называет именами советских лидеров,


у него все в порядке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И тебя поздравляю  с тем, что у тебя такой дедуля!!!!!!!!!!! "Гены пальцем не раздавишь..." :Derisive:

----------


## Окрыленная

Спасибо вам всем за поздравления!!!! И спасибо, что вы у меня есть, ребята

----------


## Комик

> Гены пальцем не раздавишь..


5 баллов!! :Ok:  Зачет! :flower:

----------


## Славина

> людей, поживших значительные годы. Есть в этом что-то.... Какое-то спокойствие, мудрость от них идёт. Такое общение жизненно необходимо!


Сегодня я решила посвятить день, именно такому общению.
Моя дорогая свекровь, как-то недавно упомянула, что хочет поехать на кладбище к своей маме вместе со мной, она сказала это как-то нерешительно и виновато глядя мне в глаза, в которых стоял один вопрос:"Не сильно ли много я хочу?" Ну как я могла отказать этим глазам. Конечно же я согласилась.
Ещё у неё есть родная сестра, чуть младше её, но при наличии трех детей, двое из которых далеко, а один сын с невесткой и двумя сыновьями под боком, она очень одинока. Они вообще не интересуются её жизнью.
Я замечательно провела время вместе с ними, хотя они две сестры, но такие разные, одна на кладбище молится и просит у Бога ещё пожить, ради детей, которые её не вспоминают, а другую волнует больше, почему оградка, покрашенная ею не блестит, одна читает "Отче наш" со слезами на глазах, а другая больше думает о том, почему столик стал таким кривым. Всю дорогу они спорили и ругались, вспоминали какие-то детские разборки, кто чьё платье взял поносить, а кто кому не дал одеть туфли на танцы и даже придя домой они не могли успокоится и всё спорили и спорили, а я молча наблюдала за ними и улыбалась, мне было просто интересно за ними наблюдать, ну почему же вы, дорогие мои, не можете просто обнять друг друга и сказать: "Как хорошо, что ты приехала" или "Как хорошо, что ты у меня есть". Правда говорят "Старый, что малый". Но тем не менее, я получила огромное удовольствие от общения с ними, а что им нужно нашим старикам, просто приди, проведай, спроси про здоровье, попей чайку и всё, ведь многое они у нас не требуют, а нам лишь нужно это им дать, дать наше время и наше внимание им, всего лишь капельку...

----------


## Славина

Вот они мои единственные, любимые, не похожие, но родные:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Совсем закрутилась чегой-то и забыла, что сегодня день поминовения усопших родственников. Днем, когда шла на работу в булочной стояла и просила милостыню старушка. Я купила свежую булочку и ей отдала. Вечером, когда для дома покупала продукты, сама не знаю зачем купила шоколадку( мы с мужем сладкое не очень часто употребляем, да и сын на учебе в другом горде). Встретилась знакомая женщина со своей очаровательной дочкой 3-х лет. Я вспомнила, что в сумке лежит шоколад. Вот, говорю у меня для тебя есть гостинчик. Она довольна была! Хорошо, думаю, что нашлось чем угостить малышку. Отошла от них , встретила еще одну знакомую, которая и просветила меня про поминущий день. Я сначала растерялась, что забыла. А потом вспомнила, как просто по стечению обстоятельств угостила и старого и малого. Рассказала ей. А она говорит:"Это Бог тебя подтолкнул." 
Вот так бывает. Люблю и помню своих давно умерших родителей, дедуль и бабуль моих хороших и других ушедших близких мне людей.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Комик! _ИРА_! Окрыленная! Где вы все? АУ! Все наверное борятся с собой, воспитывают силу воли, тренируют умение молчать? Или весна, огороды? Сама не могу на форуме долго зависать, но как захожу, бреду на любимые странички. Здесь общение более живое, теплое получается! И, вот те - на! Никого! Ну, весна же, эмоции через край!
"Опять приходит вдохновенье, моя рука перо берет. И, вот, внимая наслажденью, моей тоски растает лед! 
Я позабуду все печали и буду слушать шум берез, и вспоминать, как мы молчали, гуляя вновь до самых рос..."
Люди!!!!!!!!!! Весна пришла!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А в ответ - тишина...

----------


## Alenajazz

> А в ответ - тишина...


Я здесь, хоть про меня и не вспоминали...  :Smile3: 
Силу воли воспитывать незачем - это неотъемлемая часть моей работы (волевым решением и юмором убедить 3-летнего ребёнка - зачем растягиваться на шпагаты...) Огороды - не моё... Мама мне говорила на предмет моей нелюбви к забавам дачным:
- Тебя к земле потянет!
Я, с присущим мне чёрным юмором ей отвечала:
- Все там будем...

----------


## Славина

> Где вы все? АУ!


*Мария*, нэ рэпэтуй, тута мы  :Ok:  только мотаемся туды-сюды  :Yes4:  так сказать, на месте пока не сидим, вот накорим усё хозяйство (типа мужей, детей, кошаков и.... тараканов  :Grin: ), яке вдома есть( хотя у меня тараканов нет  :Nono:  это я так, типа к рифме  :Grin: ) и засядем за чайком, ты главное сама не пропадай  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> и.... тараканов


Кстати, о тараканах!!!! Они пропали совсем! Их нет! Ни у кого! Даже в Сибири!  :Blink:  Может, они осваивают уже другие планеты??? Ведь тараканы выдерживают даже радиацию... Если ушли от нас, то что-то не так в нашем мире....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я здесь, хоть про меня и не вспоминали...


Вспомнили! Только имени нет, а английские буковки набирать в лом! Может познакомимся?

----------


## Славина

> Они пропали совсем


А тараканы боятся мобильных телефонов, вернее их излучений, уже доказано,  вот они и сбежали туда, где их пока не изобрели  :Grin: 

Зато у нас муравьи по лету часто в гости ходят, всем табором, як те цыгане  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Может познакомимся?


Да как бы все знают, что я Алёна, хореограф из Таганрога.  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а английские буковки набирать в лом!


А набирать и не надо, на ник наводишь и цитируешь....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

У меня такого хозяйства нет! Муж - на работе, сын -на учебе, есть маленький той-терьер - зовут Маня. Ест мала, гадит много. Жду лето, чтобы отправить ее в гараж. Ей уже полтора года, а приучить ходить на улицу и спрашиваться вообще по нужде - не могу! Столько собак в доме было! Но такой настырной еще не попадалось! Но - ласковая! Сучка.

----------


## Alenajazz

> як те цыгане


А у нас цыган  :Blink:  как ваших муравьёв :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Все, кто здесь давно, а я - всего ничего! Мне Простительно! Очень приятно! Алена! Имя какое красивое, ласковое!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена! Имя какое красивое, ласковое!


Спасибо. Папа назвал так. Ляля по-домашнему. (и по-цыгански Алёна - Ляля, папа вырос на юге, а рядом был цыганский табор)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Нет, с таким классным именем, как у тебя , у меня язык не повернется назвать тебя по другому! Я , все же, русская - душою....

----------


## Славина

> Муж - на работе, сын -на учебе


У меня тоже так, но к обеду все посходятся или ближе к вечеру, а обед то ещё и приготовить нужно, вот от плиты до клавы и наматываешь целый день километраж, к вечеру так набегашься и устанешь, прямо сил нет  :Taunt: 

*Алёнка*, а мне нравится Ляля, можно я тебя так буду называть, а? 

У нас цыгане тоже водятся, да ещё они, большие друзья и кумовья моего мужа  :Vah:   :Grin:  так и я где-то сбоку ихня кума  :Vah:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Кстати, о тараканах!!!! Они пропали совсем! Их нет! Ни у кого! Даже в Сибири!  Может, они осваивают уже другие планеты??? Ведь тараканы выдерживают даже радиацию... Если ушли от нас, то что-то не так в нашем мире....


А, может, и слава Богу! У меня боязнь насекомых!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня тоже так, но к обеду все посходятся или ближе к вечеру, а обед то ещё и приготовить нужно, вот от плиты до клавы и наматываешь целый день километраж, к вечеру так набегашься и устанешь, прямо сил нет


 Муж с работы прийдет,это да. А сын у меня кадет, в другом городе учится. Приезжает на каникулы и иногда в выходные.

----------


## Славина

> А сын у меня кадет, в другом городе учится.


У меня тоже сын студент, он всю зиму жил в г.Донецке на квартире, а сейчас всё, сказал: "Мама, буду ездить каждый день", это 40 км от нашего города.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Сейчас сама буду на работу собираться. Я работаю на пол. ставки диспетчером гаража. Хожу с обеда.

----------


## Славина

Давай, да и мне пора "поработать"  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня тоже сын студент, он всю зиму жил в г.Донецке


У меня там живет двоюродная сестра. Ее отец,мой дядя, мамин брат, умер и общение прекратилось. Я была там один раз _ на море ездили. Эх, времечко было! Мне 13 лет! На берегу звучит "Феличита". Фрукты... Бычки. МОРЕ! КРАСОТА!

----------


## Alenajazz

А я родилась и выросла в Сибири. Папа поехал по комсомольской путёвке после армии ГЭС строить. Тяжко ему было, южанину в минус 55.... Там и женился. Но каждое лето мы ездили на юг на 2 месяца к бабушке. А потом я перебралась, вот уже 8 лет живу в Таганроге. Море, фрукты, на берегу звучит музыка. К маме поедем этим летом. 5 суток почти в пути ...

----------


## Славина

> Я была там один раз _ на море ездили.  На берегу звучит "Феличита". Фрукты... Бычки. МОРЕ!


Ну да, только у нас этот город  Мариуполем  зовётся, это от Донецка ещё 2 часа езды, а от нас 3 часа.  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> этот город Мариуполем зовётся


От нас 2 часа (не считая прохождения границы)
А до Донецка от нас 4 часа где-то... :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> А до Донецка от нас 4 часа где-то


*Аленка*, так ты совсем рядом  :Derisive:  в гости что-ль приехать, очень хочу научиться ПА выдавать  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в гости что-ль приехать


Приезжай! Только я 8 мая в Киев уезжаю!  :Girl Blum2:  А вот в конце мая, в начале июня - рахим итегез, ласково просимо и так далее! И море ещё чистое будет и у меня времени побольше станет ( с 1 июня на одной работе ухожу в отпуск)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет! Забежала посмотреть чего тут творится.... :Smile3:   Гля! А тут опять все "старухи" форума собрались!!!! :Taunt: 

Вот таки ДА! разогнали мы всех новичков :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> 8 лет живу в Таганроге.


Девчонки.. а я от Таганрога 240 км.. могу подкатить

----------


## Славина

> Гля! А тут опять все "старухи" форума собрались!!!!


 :Blink:   :Vah:   :Taunt:  во выдала, а для некоторых мы тут барышни!!!!  :Grin: 





> Вот таки ДА! разогнали мы всех новичков


Не, мы с ними ласково  :Yes4: 

*Мариха*, а где ты пропадала, мы скучали  :Blush2:   :Yes4:  Как Геша, передавай ему привет и скажи, что я не забыла тот глоток минеральной воды, который не дал мне умереть при первой нашей встрече  :Grin: 




> Девчонки.. а я от Таганрога 240 км.. могу подкатить


Во, тусня собирается  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Привет! Забежала посмотреть чего тут творится...


Про тебя тут спрашивали... :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Ириш, спасибо за добрые слова.

У меня сейчас голова кругом...делаю фильм о Пасхе...так как это уже в третий раз в одном и том же Храме, проблемы с музыкой. Надо чтобы вроде и религиозная основа, но по человечески...и еще праздник был для детей...Вот сижу и ищу. Как совместить христиансво+мирское+ детская тематика.
Смотрела телек с утра и увидела по 1+1 Марию Бурмаку, анонсировала детскую песенку про (прошу прощения у Комика))) Писанку. Я сразу шасть на ее сайт и скачала эту песню. Классс!!!
Потом еще побродила нашла кой чего....вот так время и идет. А сейчас все вместе надо собрать.





> во выдала, а для некоторых мы тут барышни!!!!


Ну так сами себя старикашками назвали...ой, пардон, старичками :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Ну так сами себя старикашками назвали...ой, пардон, старичками


Да я тут, как бы, тоже недавнишняя, несмотря на дату регистрации, я тут, энто, сначала геологом подрабатывала  :Blush2:  пару лет, а потом вот, в люди вышла, на Божий свет, ось воно, как було  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Про тебя тут спрашивали...


Хто??? Чего хотели??? Кстати, как продвигается подготовка к поездке в Киев?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Хто???


Комик




> Чего хотели???


Спрашивал, где ты? Что давно тебя не видно в теме...




> как продвигается подготовка к поездке в Киев?


Пойду наши на гривны менять на днях. Немного у нас куплю. Остальные уже в Киеве.
План 1 и 2 дня уже получен. Программа насыщенная!!!!! В лавру идём на 2 день. Подруга твоя скурпулёзна, как часовой мастер!!!!! Нам очень повезло, что у тебя есть такая подруга и она живёт в матери городов русских!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Цитата Сообщение от bycmarina Посмотреть сообщение
> Хто???
> Комик
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от bycmarina Посмотреть сообщение
> Чего хотели???
> Спрашивал, где ты? Что давно тебя не видно в теме...


Ба!!!! :Vah:  "Шось у лиси здохло"(укр.)
Сначала...Уходи!говорил...всех мне девок распугала...любимых :Taunt:  с автоматами и без... 



> Нам очень повезло, что у тебя есть такая подруга и она живёт в матери городов русских!!!


Ага!!! А мне как повезло, что у меня такая подруга!!!!! Мегамозг!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Да я тут, как бы, тоже недавнишняя, несмотря на дату регистрации, я тут, энто, сначала геологом подрабатывала пару лет, а потом вот, в люди вышла, на Божий свет, ось воно, как було


не хочешь быть старушкой? :Taunt: ....и я не хочу....придумали ж...старички...новички....а шо ж тогда делать в нашей ситуации????? :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> придумали ж...старички...новички


 Эх..... Как вспомню своё появление на форуме... Написала про конкурс в Керчи, задала вопрос - может, кто там был или едет на этот конкурс танца. Тема месяц была без ответа и благополучно была отправлена в корзину.... Где меня радушно встретил Волдед и прочие флудеры. Вот они стебались надо мной... Иногда её перечитываю, ржу.
*А я горжусь, что я Изергиль форума*  :Smile3:  (хотя многие считают меня новенькой, те, которые у истоков стояли, когда ещё форум МСК был, я на нём чуть-чуть была, он потом разделился)
 Так что, как говорил Эйнштейн: "Всё относительно!"  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Шось у лиси здохло"(укр.)


В Таганейро говорят: "Что-то в лесу сдохло!" (это не дословный перевод???)  :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я горжусь, что я Изергиль форума


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 

Ой, Алён! смотри прицепится к тебе это "баба Изергиль"...А мне хоть и не "шешнадцать", но я тоже не "сучка крашена".... :Taunt:  у меня, понимаешь, это мой натуральный цвет...
Сейчас вспомнила эту сцену  и начала ржать сама с собой...Все таки Гурченко гениальная актриса была...
Что она сучка, не возразила....а зато КАК возмутилась, что на крашена!!!!! Ой, не могу....

пойду трудиться...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> В Таганейро говорят: "Что-то в лесу сдохло!" (это не дословный перевод???)


Ну...ДА!!!! 
а у нас говорят так как я написала...в таких ситуациях. Во, как мы похожи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> смотри прицепится к тебе это "баба Изергиль".


А в глаз? У меня же разряд по боевым искусствам.  :Yes4: Осторожненько выражовывайтесь!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Комик! _ИРА_! Окрыленная! Где вы все? АУ!


Тута, только вернулся недавно! :Yes4: 



> Я, с присущим мне чёрным юмором ей отвечала:
> - Все там будем...


О черный юмор тоже иногда люблю. :Grin: 




> Может познакомимся?


Просто Комик. Так все звали и зовут. :Aga: 




> Но - ласковая! Сучка.





> Гля! А тут опять все "старухи" форума собрались!!!


Можно старому кобелю к вашей беседе пристроится. :Grin: 




> только у нас этот город Мариуполем зовётся


Бывал в Мариуполе в 1992 году. Понравился город. :Aga: 



> Во, тусня собирается


Уже собралась, я в город ездил, заказал теплицу, закупил продуктов,
А заодно и решил себя побаловать свежей клубникой и Вологодским пломбиром. :Grin: 
Вот сижу и ем БОЛЬШИЕ сочные ягоды с мороженым. :Ok:  




> Писанку. Я сразу шасть


Это хорошо, что сразу. Тут не надо долго думать. :Grin: 




> тут, энто, сначала геологом подрабатывала


В смысле, как муж в шахте копала?? :Grin: 



> Сначала...Уходи!говорил...всех мне девок распугала...любимых


Я любяяяяя :flower: 



> а шо ж тогда делать в нашей ситуации?????


Флудить с новичками, например со мной!!:))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А в глаз? У меня же разряд по боевым искусствам. Осторожненько выражовывайтесь!!!!


 :Taunt: 
ФсЁ! ухожу! а то работа встала!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> это мой натуральный цвет...


Похвастать этим не могу. С благородной сединой хожу с 20 с небольшим лет. После диагноза врачей, когда с дочкой в больнице лежала (ей 2 года было) и получила себе новый окрас... А вообще я шатенка. Но видишь - кошу под брюнетку... Дочку на ноги поставила (после гриппа ноги отказали), цвет волос поменяла. Уж больно тот русый был невыразительный для моих зелёных глаз и смуглой кожи.  :Smile3:

----------


## Комик

> ФсЁ! ухожу! а то работа встала!!!!!


Вот так, стоит придти, и сразу в кусты убегает. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Вот сижу и ем БОЛЬШИЕ сочные ягоды с мороженым


А я пойду сейчас есть картоху в мундирах, с анчоусами, ой как люблюююю. Кто со мной, никто, ну и ладно мне больше достанется  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> А я пойду сейчас есть картоху в мундирах, с анчоусами, ой как люблюююю


Не трави душу. Во первых у нас неурожай картошки и она теперь, почти как гречка. :Grin: 
А во вторых, мороженое тоже нельзя, но когда привозят в магазин Вологодский пломбир или Новосибирское СССР :Yahoo: , то не выдерживаю и наслаждаюсь  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

У всех лампочки зеленые горят...все по форуму шастают....пойду и я поброжу, пока фильма рендерится :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> У всех лампочки зеленые горят


Я уже собрался гасить, сегодня день был очень насыщенный.
А завтра в деревню.

----------


## Alenajazz

> пойду сейчас есть картоху в мундирах


А у меня зразы картофельные с грибами и лучком  :Tender: , котлетки домашние из свининки и салат из овощей. Алёна пришла с работы! Алёна снимает боты!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Люди, да разве так можно?! :Nono:  От одного описания этих блюд у меня в желудке чегой то екнуло. И запахи начали вкусные мерещиться. К-о-т-л-е-т-ки... Горяченькие... Мурррррррррррррррр...Эх, щаЗ спою!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Дамы! Какие котлетки на ночь????!!!! :Nono:  Стакан кефира, крем на мор...пардон, на личико и в люлю...с улыбкой и мечтами о котлетках!

----------


## Курица

> Стакан кефира, крем на мор...пардон, на личико и в люлю...с улыбкой и мечтами о котлетках!


А мой дед Гришка говаривал (Царство ему Небесное)
"Молочка бы с булочкой,
Да...на печку с ...дурочкой"
Ой..
Я ничьих чувств не оскорбила воспоминанием? :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> и мечтами о котлетках!


Надоело жить одними мечтами. Надо уже и воплощать эти мечты. Я вообще поесть люблю. Ограничивать себя надоело. Всегда диеты были - когда в детстве занималась хореографией, когда профессию хореографа получала, потом перестройка помогла ремешок подзатянуть... Как вспомню мечты дочери:
- Мама! Когда папа будет миллионером, то у него будет миллионерский костюм...  :Tender: Ты будешь жена миллионера, а я - дочь миллионера...  :Tender: У нас будет... (внимание!!!) *много-много картошки и много-много яиц.*   :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 
 :Taunt: 
Танюш, дедушкам можно мечтать о дурочках... а у нас время еще не пришло :Yes4: , мы енто дело в натуре маємо, чего нам об ентом мечтать? :Smile3:  
Ой...а у нас тут случайно дедушки с бабушками не водятся??? Хотя у нас тут такие бабушки пошли :Vah: . У нас соседка спрашивает меня
- Маричка, а где купить...ту как её там...виагру?
- А зачем вам тетя Шур? ( тете Шуре 73 года)
- Так дида буду оживлять, по телеку видела ,шо помогает...

И серьезно поехала на следующий день в аптеку...надо ее спросить о результатах эксперимента над дедушкой :Taunt: 
А то чего то я забыла спросить, а вот сейчас вспомнила....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> много-много картошки и много-много яиц.


Боже! Я наверное миллионерша!!!! :Taunt:  У меня яйца ведрами, а картоха мешками...а я чего то помидоры люблю :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Хотя у нас тут такие бабушки пошли


Подруга ходит заниматься на йогу. Приходит бабушка-одуван лет 80. Всё делает по йоге. В лотосе сидит. Ноги выгибает всяко немыслимо... А потом просит руководителя поменять день занятий. Потому как у неё (бабули-одувана), цитирую: "В этот день обычно свидание с бой-френдом"  :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня яйца ведрами, а картоха мешками...а я чего то помидоры люблю


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну нормально! Я таких "бабулек" сильно уважаю! Только жалко, что дедушек таких ГОРАЗДО меньше :No2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

У всех очень развито ассоциативное мышление! Даже слишком хорошо! Начали с котлет, перешли на яйца, а закончили сэксом! :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> У всех очень развито ассоциативное мышление! Даже слишком хорошо! Начали с котлет, перешли на яйца, а закончили сэксом!


И причём- заметьте, это слово-ну, которого в СССР не было, мы не называли!!!! Его назвала молоденькая Маша Ручьёва!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Назвала! И не стыжусь! Нужно веСчи называть своими именами! Тогда, глядишь и рождаемость падать не будет! :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

ага...только причем здесь котлеты???? :Grin: 

вот пообщаюсь с вами и теперь при виде котлет буду логические цепочки выстраивать в нужном направлении... :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Тогда, глядишь и рождаемость падать не будет!


Эх.... По данным исследователей, у многих юных барышень из-за сидячего образа жизни (как следствие - недоразвитости матки) детей вообще может не быть. Ученички малохольные пошли... Аж жалко их, бедолаг, когда первый месяц занимаются.... Пальцем ткни - падают, ножки подкашиваются.
И никто не ест мяса... Что за поколение такое?????

----------


## Маша Ручьева

И опять мы плавно вернулись к мясу! 



> ага...только причем здесь котлеты????


 ну или




> И никто не ест мяса... Что за поколение такое?????


 Явно одни голодные умы собрались! А я б сейчас шашлычка! Благо, похудела. Наоборот поправиться хочу! В моем возрасте, меня бы это освежило!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Его назвала молоденькая Маша Ручьёва!!!


Фух! Тань, ну прям напугала...я думала Маша несовершеннолетняя :Grin: ...сходила в профиль...Всё в порядке!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Наоборот поправиться хочу! В моем возрасте, меня бы это освежило!


Ну ты Маш даешь!!!! А ты какое место имеешь в виду? :Smile3:  Я чего то как поправляюсь то обязательно с :Jopa: , а совсем не там где хотелось бы освежиться

----------


## Alenajazz

Фамилиё звонкое... Ручьёва!!! Прямо весна, колокольчики звенят!!!! И запах шашлыка чудится. У меня он идёт справа.  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а совсем не там где хотелось бы освежиться


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Да ну вас дефки...ржёте и ржёте...и я с вами :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну ты Маш даешь!!!! А ты какое место имеешь в виду?


Я. извиняюсь, имею ввиду- морду лица! :Taunt:  Я когда поправляюсь, то у мня щеки из-за ушей видать! Так сильно, конечно не надо, но маленько - не помешало бы!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> И запах шашлыка чудится. У меня он идёт справа.


Так ты на даче? Или соседи гуляют?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Фамилиё звонкое... Ручьёва!!!


Это меня Танюша Курочка по нику окрестила! А так, по мужу - я Спицына!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 
А чего извиняться? Это тебе повезло, что с лица...тогда, да! тогда это здорово...



> У меня он идёт справа.


вот кстати тоже хотела спросить, что значит справа?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Так ты на даче? Или соседи гуляют?


Дачу сбагрила благополучно (продала и безумно от этого счастлива!!!) Соседи спят. Вроде бы... А запах я нафантазировала. Я же танцы сочиняю по 20 композиций в год, так что мне стоит запах сочинить...  :Taunt: 

Я не люблю дачи. Мне нравятся виллы. Я хочу жить на берегу океана в районе Португалии и прогуливаться вдоль берега со своей собакой породы золотистый ретривер. 
Когда мне хреново, я сразу эту картинку себе особенно явственно представляю.

----------


## Alenajazz

> что значит справа?


видимо, правая ноздря у меня более чувствительная.... или потому, что выход справа. Не знаю. Я не Фрейд...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мне нравятся виллы.


Скромные запросики! А Канары не хочешь? Нафантазируй, у тебя классно получается и мы рядом с тобой на песочке расположимся позагарать!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Так, по ходу, насмеялись, устали и пошли в люлю-бай!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А Канары не хочешь?


У меня на татами имя было своё, типа японское: Аленаси (мы с мужем  на татами друг другу кости мяли, а потом решили пожениться)
Оказывается, есть такой город!!!!  :Blink:  В экваториальной Гвинее!!!  :Blink: 





> А Канары не хочешь?


Канары - обыденно. Это в Испании. Хочется чего-то цивилизованного, но не такого тривиального...
Когда-то давно у меня было приглашение для работы в Австралию. Но я струсила. Не поехала... Не то, чтобы Австралия была моей мечтой...




> Скромные запросики!


Это потому, что у меня нет своего жилья.  :Smile3:  Я - бомж.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Это потому, что у меня нет своего жилья.  Я - бомж.


"ЕТО" как это - бомж?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Да...точно...спать пора...
А я хочу жить в ЮАР...недавно передачу видела про эту страну...с Украины там 700 человек...Одесситов много...Говорят, что это РАЙ на земле...
А надо туда всего лишь 360 тыс. баксов...Где взять???? Была бы хата крутая в Москве на Арбате или в Киеве, прям сразу продала и туда бы чухнула....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Когда-то давно у меня было приглашение для работы в Австралию. Но я струсила.


Я бы тоже струсила: змеи, крокодилы и прочая живность! И ваще! В Австралии хорошо, а дома - лучше!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А я хочу жить в ЮАР...


А я хочу в Одессу! Была в студенческие годы! Помню прикупила в пассаже кофтенку моднявую. Лет 10 потом носила. Дорога как память была! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 
Ну блин, так в чем же дело......Кстати девчонки - одесситки делают встречу на майские, так что ...все в твоих руках!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> "ЕТО" как это - бомж?


Бывает и так. Квартиру снимаю. И всегда буду снимать какую-либо квартиру... или комнату (что не очень бы хотелось, так как непривычная я к общежитию... Выросла в 5-комнатной квартире с 3 балконами. Но... Жизнь поднимает планку и судьба меняет цвет...)
 Определённого места жительства  нет. Поэтому* Б*ез *О*пределённого *М*еста *Ж*ительства. Здесь это у меня уже 4 квартира за 8 лет. То хозяева продавать надумают, то кто-нибудь женится... У меня многие вещи так в коробке и лежат. Нафига лишние телодвижения делать???
А в ЮАР живёт одна хореограф с нашего форума. Она из Новосибирска.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем пока! Пойду...посплю...правда так наугаралась, что надо перед этим душ успокоительный принять, а то глаза торчат :Vah: ...а завтра с утра на работу....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ...все в твоих руках!!!!


Не! НЕ все! Надо мной еще два начальника: один на работе, другой дома! Но если приглашаешь, обязательно выберусь. Не в мае конечно и не в июне(заказы есть), июль(все выходные- заказы). а на август еще заказов не было! Я на Тамадею собираюсь зимой с мужем. А вы?!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я хочу в Одессу!


А у меня там сестра живёт.  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А в ЮАР живёт одна хореограф с нашего форума.


Только хотела отключиться, а тут это увидела...а как она туда попала?

----------


## Alenajazz

> а дома - лучше!


Моя малая родина - на дне моря... Когда строили Усть-Илимскую ГЭС, то мой Нижнеилимск попал в зону затопления... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> .а как она туда попала?


Знаю только, что они с мужем там года три. Муж - англичанин. Они часто переезжали. Жили в разных странах. Вроде осели в ЮАР. Она открыла там балетную школу.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А в ЮАР живёт одна хореограф с нашего форума. Она из Новосибирска.


Так ты серьезно хочешь рвануть? А если купить небольшой домишка и строиться потихоньку. Мы так и живем. Было две комнаты. Взяли первую ссуду, пристроили еще 2 спальни, кухню, прихожку, котельную. Потом взяли еще ссуду, начали ремонт. Весь процесс уже длиться 11 лет. Работаем только на долги. Отделаны только три комнаты. Надоело до жути. Ну и фиг с ним, потихоньку доделаем.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Муж - англичанин.


аааа...ну все понятно...спасибо Алёнк...иду спатки

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> спасибо Алёнк...иду спатки


Не, ну нормально! А я?! А меня?! Друзья называются, собеседники...

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я?! А меня?!


А ты будешь со мной общаться до двух ночи!  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А ты будешь со мной общаться до двух ночи!


Кто ж против то? Я сова. Это я утром люблю поспать. а ночью у меня батарейки работают на полную катушку!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Весь процесс уже длиться 11 лет.


Маша, я - спринтер. Стайерские забеги не для меня. Я живу по принципу "здесь" и "сейчас" и умею радоваться тому, что у меня есть сейчас. А все мои рассуждения на тему жития - ирония. У меня просто взгляд на жизнь ироничный.
И я совсем не практичного склада ума. И вообще я транжира. Я все деньги заработанные на двух работах (свободные от оплат всяческих) трачу на еду, духи и путешествия. Слава богу, что муж меня понимает и поддерживает мои авантюры.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я сова.


Раз сова, два сова - нафлудили вновь слова.

Вспомнила детский стих дочери (она сочиняла когда-то, да и сейчас пишет иногда) Так вот, этот сочинён лет в 6:
Две маленьких тефтели
На дереве висели...
Вы испугались?
Думали - сова?
Так это ведь сова и есть!!!!
И как ни грустно
Басню эту мне прочесть...
Но такова судьба -
Доверчива была сова...

----------


## Alenajazz

> а ночью у меня батарейки работают на полную катушку!


А днём ты как - от сети подпитываешься???  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Две маленьких тефтели
> На дереве висели...


А у дочери от мамы с чувством юмора все в порядке! Сейчас не пишет? Судя по всему, могла бы!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А днём ты как - от сети подпитываешься???


В основном, в последнее время - от форума!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сейчас не пишет?


Пишет. Но что-то в жанре фэнтэзи. Я в нём не шарю... Лерсон моя живёт в Ростове. Я вышла второй раз замуж в ноябре 2009. Если интересно, сходи в темку про конкурсы - про семьи. Ссылочку скину сейчас. Там и мы с Ромычем есть. И Лерсон.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> И я совсем не практичного склада ума. И вообще я транжира. Я все деньги заработанные на двух работах (свободные от оплат всяческих) трачу на еду, духи и путешествия. Слава богу, что муж меня понимает и поддерживает мои авантюры.


Как говорится:понял-не дурак! А я,блин, Дева, и для меня самое страшное - это неизвесность, неустроенность,вобщем всякие непонятки меня очень пугают. Я не жадная, но всегда выщитываю свои заработки, чтобы расходы не привысили доходы. Эта привычка у меня осталась со страшных 90 годов. Когда была безработица и извиняюсь жрать нечего было. Я эти хреновы списки каждый день составляла(сколко потратили и сколько осталось).

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ссылочку скину сейчас. Там и мы с Ромычем есть. И Лерсон.


Скинь! Интересно! А то форум большой, я еще не везде была.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Когда была безработица и извиняюсь жрать нечего было.


Ты делала трюфеля из детской смеси "Малютка"???  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ты делала трюфеля из детской смеси "Малютка"???


Какая нафик Малютка! Говорю, жрать нечего было! Хлеба не было. Подруга работала в больнице. Наливала больничный суп и хлеб давала. Малютка... Я ребенку молока не могла купить, вещи стирала без мыла и порошка... :Jopa:

----------


## Alenajazz

Вот эта ссылочка:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E0-quot/page2





> Хлеба не было


Я сама пекла. И чай из моркови делали. 



> ребенку молока не могла купить


И такое было. Поэтому сейчас отъедаюсь.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Вот, поэтому для меня лучше синица в руке, чем журавль в небе.



> И такое было. Поэтому сейчас отъедаюсь.


И я! а привычки остались! Люблю пшенную кашу с подсолнечным маслом и солью, муж угорает. 
Ну, что, расходимся или еще лимит времени есть?
Спасибо за ссылку, посмотрю обязательно.Интересно!

----------


## Alenajazz

> для меня лучше синица в руке, чем журавль в небе.


Потому, что ты Дева - земной знак. А я - водный. У Бродского нравятся строчки:

Хоть и вправду, Постум,курица не птица,
Но с куриными мозгами хватишь горя.
Коль суждено в империи родится,
Так лучше жить в провинции, у моря.

И от Цезаря далёко и от вьюги,
Лебезить не нужно, трусить, торопиться.
Говоришь, что все наместники ворюги?
Но ворюга мне милей, чем кровопийца.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот эта ссылочка:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E0-quot/page2


Посмотрела! Какие же вы молодцы! Талантища!!!!!!!!!!! Костюмы классные!!!!!!!!!! Муж, я так понимаю, художник?!
Дочка - прелесть! Моя мечта-дочка! Из за больных почек, так мечтой и осталось! УМНИЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> , расходимся


Мне в третий раз чай принесли. Видимо,  у меня вид такой, что важными делами занята... Куда расходимся???? Стоять!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Муж, я так понимаю, художник?!


Нет. Футболист. Только сейчас не играет в футбол профессионально. Из-за травмы. Играет на гитаре тяжеляк. У него своя группа. Я тоже прониклась. И даже ездила с ним в Москву на концерт "Металлики"
 Ты знаешь, мне понравилось!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

А художественный дар?! Самоучка? Везет, муж чай приносит, а мой дрыхнет и уже начинает возиться. Если проснется - разгонит! 
У него (твоего) образ соответствует



> "Металлики"

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Завтра зайдет в свою темку Комик и обалдеет, сколько мы нафлудили! Психолог! Он знал, когда тему открывал, что женщины - болтушки и его тема будет востребована!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А художественный дар?! Самоучка?


Это от природы. Или наследственное.




> муж чай приносит,


Мы по очереди. То я принесла, то он. Он с гитарой своей какие-то манипуляции делает. Чтобы не фонила. Гитару недавно эту купил. Свою предыдущую параллельно продал. А до этого ещё три продал. Сейчас фотку новой гитары скину (вместе с кейсом - 13 кг весит!!! Хорошо, что репетируют рядом  с домом)

[IMG]http://*********org/1649303.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Гитару недавно эту купил.


ВАУ!!!!!!!!!!! Это круто! Это тебе человек, когда то больной аккордеоном говорит! ВеСЧЬ! Енто я табе, голуба, говорю, как краевед!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ВАУ!!!!!!!!!!!


А вот предыдущая гитара вместе со мной... Сейчас на ней играют в Пятигорске:

[IMG]http://*********org/1687190.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А вот предыдущая гитара вместе со мной...


Чумовая чувиха! Из молодости всплыло. А металлисты так говорят? А еще, взяла бы меня научила фотки вставлять в посты, а то я не умею. Пока особо хвалиться нечем, у меня не такая насыщенная жизнь, но кое что есть.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А металлисты


Говорят по-разному. Это такие же обычные люди, как и хореографы! (хотя некоторые мои ученики и их родители думают, что я принцесса или фея, живу в замке и питаюсь росой с цветка и очень удивляются, когда видят меня в магазине или в маршрутке)
А фотки вставлять так:
http://*********ru/
Заходишь по ссылке. Загружаешь с компа. Копируешь 2 или 3 ссылку (как хочешь) Эту ссылку размещаешь в теме.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

ссылка на изображение, размер: 321 кбайт, 1024 x 768 точек
 Попытка! В красной юбке, это я на корпоративе Новогоднем!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Попытка!


Попытка удалась!!! Теперь учись напрямую размещать фотку (а не ссылку)
Я в люлю. Вернее, сначала  надо скинуть фотки ученикам на флешку. А то завтра ногу отгрызут....  :Taunt:  А вот потом: спокойный сон очам вашим, мир сердцу. Как говорил Вильям наш Шекспир!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> спокойный сон очам вашим, мир сердцу


Спасибо! И тебе - спокойной ночи! Приятно было пообщаться! Если что- шуми, я прийду!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну вы полуночницы....



> Не, ну нормально! А я?! А меня?! Друзья называются, собеседники...


Маш, я Алёне сказала спасибо за ответ на вопрос...А всем собеседникам зримым и не зримым сообщила, что я лично иду спать. Чего то чувствовала, что вы еще будете болтать, поэтому Спокойной ночи не сказала...и вижу, что таки предчувствия меня не обманули :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Если что- шуми, я прийду!


Обязательно муркну!

----------


## Alenajazz

*bycmarina*, Маринэску, привет! (и все остальные, кто тему читает) Дождяра на улице. Никуда идти не охота в своих ярко-синих мокасинах... А надо идти на флюрограмму (плановый медосмотр, с дитями же работаю), на какое-то награждение и в банк за гривнами, да на работу... Надо что-то пропустить. Наверное, без моего присутствия может пройти награждение. А вот другое - никак...

----------


## Долька лимона

В Таганроге дождь???? А в Шахтах ни облачка!!!! Сплошное солнце на всё небо!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> В Таганроге дождь????


Да... А вчера под тридцать жарища была. Хотя может быть такое, что дождь только в нашем районе. Таганрог - город контрастов!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

привет-привет! У нас жуткая холодина! Посмотрела прогноз...такое будет до 11 мая :Blink:  :Tu: 
Все работы на улице поотменялись. Точно климат меняется...Вот сейчас холодина, а потом КААААК вдарит жара...
*Долька лимона*, 
У нас новенькие??? а Комик в огороде копается...Ладно, мы встретим! Проходи, Наташ...тут все болтушки форума собираются, когда время есть, конечно...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маринэску, привет!


Ну ты завернула! :Taunt:  Пральна! Мы ж живем на бывшей территории Молдавии

----------


## Долька лимона

Везёёёёт !!! А мы с младшим сейчас пойдём клумбу у подъезда поливать. Цветов насажали.... Каждый год обрывают...а мы каждый год продолжаем надеяться....

----------


## Alenajazz

> жуткая холодина!


Это плюс пятнадцать???? 
Марина, покупай холодильник - ноги греть будешь! (анекдот про чукчу)  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это плюс пятнадцать????


Не...ну серьезно - это холодища! У нас же влажность повышенная. Я уже знаю, что если у нас -15, то я уже кончаюсь, прям околеваю на ходу....Но, что самое интересное, в России такое чувствую где то начиная с - 30... Так что ПЛЮС 15 ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ХОЛОДНО ДЛЯ 5 МАЯ!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Окрыленная

Флудельщицы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> в России такое чувствую где то начиная с - 30


Ну... это где климат сухой. А у нас тоже влажность и тот же вселенский ужас при минус 15. С ветром... Брр...Зима прошла, уррраааа!
 У матушки снег выпал... :Blink:

----------


## Славина

Привет девчонки!  :flower:  А у нас вчера вечером была гроза и у меня отобрали нагло комп, сказали "Мама, если молния стунет, то комп сгорит, как ты будешь тогда без своего форума"  :Grin:  а сегодня у нас солнце и +20, я не знаю тепло это или холодно  :Meeting:   :Grin: 
Вот с утра пытаюсь поднять себе настроение, слушая любимую музыку, пока слушаю хорошо, только песня заканчивается, опять грустно, но вот с вами сразу стало веселее  :Aga: 

*Алёнка*, а у моего мужа тоже коллекция гитар и он их вечно меняет, но одна у него постоянная, это мой подарок, он на ней даже никому не даёт играть, ревнует:))) она по силуэту меня напоминает  :Blush2:  сфоткаю, покажу, он у меня тоже музыкант-рокер.

----------


## Alenajazz

> только песня заканчивается, опять грустно


Ко мне приезжала в гости сестра двоюродная из Саркела (возле Цимлянска) и я её потащила на занятия к своему ансамблю: не с целью посмотреть, а с целью позаниматься. Её поразило то, что на растяжке или сложных разминочных упражнениях я детям говорю: "делаем радостное выражение лица!" Говорю ей: "Ира! Это привычка вырабатывается потом - при сложных обстоятельствах или грустных моментах не впадать в уныние"
 И вообще, говорят, что слёзы - это высшая степень улыбки!
Танец сейчас сочиняю, сольник новый: "Каждый грустит по-своему"

----------


## Alenajazz

> и он их постоянно меняет


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И ещё каждый месяц идёт бесконечное приобретение-обмен-продажа всевозможных процессоров, педалек, примочек... Уже и в Киеве присмотрел, где очередную фигнюш...  :Blush2: Ой, простите, нужную весчь прикупить...  :Grin: 

Зато нет проблем - что дарить на праздники!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Долька лимона

> опять грустно,


Ириша, думаю, что это видео тебе тоже настроение поднимет:

----------


## Славина

> "делаем радостное выражение лица!"


Я в детстве ходила в танцевальный кружок и нас тоже заставляли все движения делать с улыбкой на лице и с таким же выражением выступать и у меня это врезалось в память.Теперь, когда смотрю на выступление танцоров, всегда обращаю внимание на этот момент, улыбаются они или нет и как. Эх, люблю я профессиональные танцы, жаль сама не умею толком ничего, так только подергаться от души, а хочется уметь красиво.

*Наташечка*, спасибо! Теперь у меня слёзы на глазах от смеха, спасибо!

----------


## Окрыленная

> "Каждый грустит по-своему"


супер.. танцевальный креативщик.. я вам.. любезные.. темку прислала.. для.. обдумывания..Сегодня в России  женщин больше на 10 млн..Сильный пол преобладает только в Чукотсвом АО.и конечно же.. г. Мирный Архангельской области. Но конкуренция высока. А дам не хватает в Корее, Китае и Индии
Пропала я.. зарасту мхом!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> нас тоже заставляли все движения делать с улыбкой на лице


чтобы мышцы расслаблялись и можно было растягиваться менее безболезненно. У меня же акробатика в хореографии так же...




> а хочется уметь красиво.


Мысль созрела, что нужно провести какой-то обучающий мастер-класс для всех заинтересованных,  не обязательно хореографов: на предмет обучения разным танцевальным направлениям и стилям. Чтобы набор движений был в памяти. Человек увереннее, когда умеет управлять своим телом.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А дам не хватает в Корее


Понятно теперь, почему у нас так много корейцев...

----------


## Славина

> Пропала я.. зарасту мхом





> А дам не хватает в Корее, Китае и Индии


Вот тебе выход, срочно меняй место жительства, выбор хорош  :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

> Сегодня в России  женщин больше на 10 млн..


Ириска, перестань нос вешать!!! Это же считаются все дамы: от 0 и до..... . И вот, в возрасте , когда даме больше 60, вот тут-то кавалеров и не хватает. Женщины просто живут дольше!!!! Отсюда и разница!!!! А твоих ровестников...и чуть постарше....с избытком!!!!!!!! Макияж...и в бой!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Понятно теперь, почему у нас так много корейцев...


отбегала, а у вас тут такая тема... :Taunt: 

А я по жизни в мужских компаниях вращаюсь...не специально, а так получилось :Aga: 
Очень много неженатых :Tu: ...На вопрос, чего не женишься? Ответ - нет нормальных женщин...все какие то с прибабахами :Blink: ...

Во че деется...

----------


## Славина

> Мысль созрела, что нужно провести какой-то обучающий мастер-класс для всех заинтересованных


Хорошая мысль, Алена, у меня дома столько дисков с различными танцами лежит, сколько начинала, а потом бросала, а сейчас вот опять вспомнила, пойти  потрястись что-ли немного, ну в смысле потанцевать, а то у некоторых ассоциации со словом "потрястись" и другие могут быть  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Шутить вздумали? кого крылом??Вот.. вам..
http://old.wmj.ru/services/enjoy/tes...tvoego-serdca/
Я в осадке...
Я так и думала .. Танцем моего сердца будет.. рок-н-ролл
_Твой танец – зажигательный рок-н-ролл, драйв, энергия и позитив яркого солнечного дня. Ты – апельсиновый микс, свежесть, бодрость и невероятная энергия нового. 

Ты черпаешь каждый день полной ложкой, несешься по дороге жизни без ограничений по скорости. Ничто не сковывает твою свободу, а твое умение радоваться каждому мгновению, проживать его без оглядки на прошлое или без соизмерения с будущим вызывает то недоумение, а то и вовсе полный восторг. 

И разве можно не загореться желанием стать вторым пилотом в твоем гоночной болиде, когда из динамиков твоего авто раздается такая зажигательная, безбашенная и задорная музыка_

----------


## Долька лимона

Спасибо, Ириша! Ты всегда такие классные тесты выставляешь...представляешь, это про меня...
_Твой танец – знойное танго, обволакивающая страсть, чувственность, кружева, дорогой парфюм, чарующий взгляд… Разве можно устоять, выстоять? Этот водоворот затягивает, в нем тонешь без шанса на спасение. Черничные ночи, резкий взмах ресниц, роскошный горловой смех…

Ты – королева ночи, рубин, приковывающий взгляды. Ты – сирена, твоя гипнотическая женственность парализует волю, а голос пьянит сильнее самого крепкого виски. 

Осталось только найти достойного партнера – не каждый сможет соответствовать девушке, танцующей танго, танец настоящей любви._
Блииин, это ,действительно, про меня!!!

----------


## Славина

> Танцем моего сердца будет





> это про меня...


Ой девчонки, Комик явится, а тут такие описания, голову совсем потеряет  :Grin:  Я лучше воздержусь  :Blush2:  кому интересно спрашивайте в личке  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Комик явится, а тут такие описания, голову совсем потеряет


а чего это ты его стесняешься?????????? это очень красивый, метафорический тест... ммммммм....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем! Ваш задорный будильник сработал - я проснулась и УЛЫБНУЛАСЬ! Долечка, спасибо! Хохотала! Иринка, а ты как всегда, даже просто пофлудить не можешь - обязательно со смыслом! Молодец! Алена, Ирина и Марина! Привет! А еще некоторые говорят: утро добрым не бывает. Еще как бывает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Особенно на форуме!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> воздержусь


Ирин, не сходи с ума! Воздержание в твоем молодом возрасте противопоказано!

Во,блин, это я навеное своей  полосатой ночнушкой и лохматой после сна головой всех распугала! Вернитесь! А уже расчесалась и зубы почистила! :Blink:

----------


## Долька лимона

Девчонки...настроение подняли на пятилетку вперёд!!! Пошла в ритме танго...красиво... и женственно...(наконец-то ки) полью клумбу... :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

прошла тест...правда некоторые варианты мне не подходили, поэтому странноватый ответ...но что-то в этом есть....наверное

Твой танец – изысканный чарльстон, очарование винтажа, легкость весеннего ветра и интеллектуальный шик начала ХХ века. Черное и белое, декаданс и романсы, лаковые лодочки и браслеты из черненого серебра, бриллиантовая тиара и платье-сарафан…

Ты – сама стихия перевоплощения, органична как в роли прекрасной возлюбленной поэта, так и в амплуа мистической роковой девы, пускающей колечки дыма из тонкого длинного мундштука…

Ты, словно редкое вино, тропическая орхидея или бабочка удивительной раскраски, обостряешь ощущение жизни и вызываешь желание обладать тобой. Но разве можно поймать птицу мечты?

И музыка...такую музыку воспринимаю только при просмотре Чарли Чаплина....но танцевать????!!!!! :Vah: ....Неееее.....точно не моё!!!!!! ни в душе, ни наяву

----------


## Комик

> Завтра зайдет в свою темку Комик и обалдеет, сколько мы нафлудили! Психолог! Он знал, когда тему открывал, что женщины - болтушки и его тема будет востребована!!!





> Ой девчонки, Комик явится, а тут такие описания, голову совсем потеряет


Привет барышни. :flower:  Надеюсь, я не мешаю Вашей беседе :Grin: 
Собственно открывал тему, чтобы все могли пофлудить. Вот только мужичков нет. Или распугали Вы их всех на форуме и не хотят связываться :No2: , или действительно вымирают и придется Вам либо на Чукотку, либо в Мирный, Архангельской обл, до ст. Плесетск ехать. :Grin: 
Но радует, что новичков прибавилось :flower: , и смелые барышни решились поддержать бывалых "старушек". Я не виноват, Вы сами себя так назвали намедни. :Grin: 
Еще радует, что начали с картошки и котлет, а закончили секасом. :Grin: 
Вот только барышни про него не писать надо, им нужно заниматься ночами (можно и круглосуточно), а особенно перед разлукой.
Иначе Вас потянет на других, а у мужа голова покроется перхотью (в смысле опилками, от спиленных рогов) :Grin: 
У нас дождь. Приехал в деревню, промок, затопил печь, Сейчас отварю картошечки, что всю зиму хранилась у соседки в подполье, добавлю оливкового масла, посыплю укропчиком и петрушкой, чуток зелененького лучка и накрою на пару минут, чтоб запах впитался. А потом порежу свежий огурчик, посыплю сверху еще зелени, с мелко порезанным зубчиком чеснока, разложу ломтики на тарелке с ароматной картошечкой. Достану из холодильника кусок холодной отварной телятины, отрежу небольшой ломтик поперек волокон, чуток смажу его не острой ароматной горчицей, налью в кружку горячего мясного бульона, в котором накануне эту телятину сварил, посыплю в бульон немного зелени и … И буду все это смачно уплетать, запивая ароматным мясным бульоном, вприкуску с подсушенным на плите, свежим черным хлебом. :Taunt: 
Зы. Кто мечтает похудеть, есть "хорошая" штука, НБД №7.
Кто знает, или пробовал, тот поймет, о чем я говорю. За 4 года, часто на ней сижу, а потом махну рукой и  (вспоминаем, о чем только, что читали) 
Зы.зы. Если на ней подольше посидеть, то при одновременном медицинском осмотре Лор- врачом и Проктологом, они увидят друг друга, сквозь Вас. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Танцем моего сердца будет.. рок-н-ролл


И у меня он же! Хотя я больше люблю латиноамериканские ритмы!  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сейчас отварю картошечки, что всю зиму хранилась у соседки в подполье, добавлю оливкового масла, посыплю укропчиком и петрушкой, чуток зелененького лучка и накрою на пару минут, чтоб запах впитался. А потом порежу свежий огурчик, посыплю сверху еще зелени, с мелко порезанным зубчиком чеснока, разложу ломтики на тарелке с ароматной картошечкой. Достану из холодильника кусок холодной отварной телятины, отрежу небольшой ломтик поперек волокон, чуток смажу его не острой ароматной горчицей, налью в кружку горячего мясного бульона, в котором накануне эту телятину сварил, посыплю в бульон немного зелени и … И буду все это смачно уплетать, запивая ароматным мясным бульоном, вприкуску с подсушенным на плите, свежим черным хлебом.


прям Роман Карцев....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Иначе Вас потянет на других


Самый лучший секс с тем, с кем хорошо и без секса.

А про картошечку с телятинкой поперёк волокон и горчичкой ты смачно высказался... Хоть беги на рынок!  :Vah:  Из всего вышеперечисленного дома есть только картошка, оливковое масло, горчица, чеснок и свежий огурчик...

Дождь и у нас...

----------


## Комик

*rugej*, Привет :flower:  Сам по приезду в деревню, зашел и обалдел. :Vah: 



> Ирин, не сходи с ума! Воздержание в твоем молодом возрасте противопоказано!


А я про что, пять минут назад писал. :Grin: 



> Девчонки...настроение подняли на пятилетку вперёд!!


Час поразгоняю всех. :Nono:  Я в деревне и один, а кроме настроения, от обилия женщин и другие органы начинают реагировать. :Grin: 
Помедленнее барышни :Aga: , а то я с USB модема пишу, а он тормозит чуток, хоть и безлимитный. :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Воздержание в твоем молодом возрасте противопоказано!


я чувствую недомогание, когда меня никто не домогается!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Час поразгоняю всех. Я в деревне и один, а кроме настроения, от обилия женщин и другие органы начинают реагировать.


Ну, это то как раз - нормально! Значит все еще фунциклирует! Начиталась тут



> И буду все это смачно уплетать, запивая ароматным мясным бульоном, вприкуску с подсушенным на плите, свежим черным хлебом.


и на кухню быстрее, чайник ставить, а то ажник конвульсии какие-то в желудке образовались!

----------


## Славина

> а чего это ты его стесняешься?


*Ириш*, если честно, то я пока не могу этот тест пройти, нажимаю продолжить, а он мне не открывается, не хочет продолжаться :(((

Так что, пока мой танец тот, что у меня в голове, что напридумаю в том и буду кружиться вместе с тем, кто захочет сделать это вместе со мною. :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Люди!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! У меня родилось предложение!!! Скоро День Победы! Давайте напишем по рассказику о наших геройских предках. Я думаю, у всех найдется, что рассказать! Таким образом, отдадим дань памяти и уважения людям, которые пережили эту страшную веху нашего государства! Комик, как думаешь?

----------


## Комик

> я чувствую недомогание, когда меня никто не домогается!!!!


Я бы рад :Aga: , но увы. :Tu:  Женат, и практически верен своей супруге. :Grin:  



> Ну, это то как раз - нормально! Значит все еще фунциклирует!


Когда перестанет, наступит (полная  :Jopa: ) время писать мемуары. :Aga:  Похоже уже первые признаки где-то уже есть. :Grin: 



> и на кухню быстрее, чайник ставить,


Здесь чай не поможет, надо см. (читать выше) :Grin:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

> Комик, как думаешь?


Головой :Aga: , ну не этим :Jopa:  же местом. :Grin: 



> Давайте напишем по рассказику о наших геройских предках


Надо попробовать. :Ok:  Солидарен :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

У меня рассказик не получится :Tu: ....там ого-го...целая жизнь....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня рассказик не получится....там ого-го...целая жизнь....


Дык, это еще лучше! Значит, идея правильная, стоящая, потому, что люди были сильные духом.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Женат, и практически верен своей супруге.


а я никому и не предлагаю.. цену себе знаю...

----------


## Комик

> У меня рассказик не получится....там ого-го...целая жизнь....


А попробуй, попытка не пытка. Предложение от Марии дельное.
Бывал я в Вашем городе и в катакомбах тоже. Там наверняка есть что рассказать про предков.
зы.Аркадия понравилась, Привоз, театр, лестница Потемкинская и до сих пор помню аллею платанов (по моему так эти деревья называются)



> цену себе знаю...


А то!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> и практически верен


Хотела промолчать, но я натура интересующаяся....а в каком смысле употреблено это слово..."практически"? :Vah:

----------


## Окрыленная

> ."практически"?


 :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> а в каком смысле употреблено это слово..."практически"


В юмористическом. :Aga: 
Жену люблю и уважаю. Поболтать могу с кем угодно, но за рамки не перехожу. :Blush2: 
зы. У меня традиция многолетняя. Если нахожусь дома, то каждое утро, пока супруга умывается, варю кофе.
А в выходные, кофе приношу в постель. :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А в выходные, кофе приношу в постель.


Из моей груди вырвался стон зависти: ВАУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 

Комик, я конечно польщена, что меня все время со Одессой позиционируют....Но увы!!!! 
Предки мои Москвичи и Питерцы...пережившие блокаду....
По линии отца, семья жила на границе Белоруссии и войну встретили одними из первых :Tu: . Отец мне рассказывал, что все помнит как танки вошли в городок, как людей давили танками и живьем жгли...как они бежали с матерью и с братьями ( 3 пацанов), а их самолетами бомбили...потом младший от голода умер...
А отец, мой дед, воевал, он родом из Сибири, был очень хороший охотник и организовал со своими солдатами группу стрелков-снайперов...очень долго выходили из окружения....До 43 года не знал, что семья жива, думал что танками подавили, нашлись случайно...Закончил войну в звании подполковник...ордена и медали, которые потом украли "добрые люди" в лихих 90х...
А Питере от голода умерла сестра матери, а вторая на поле боя, выносила раненых...
По линии матери моей, всех эвакуировали с заводом в тыл и дали бронь деду, он был инвалид...без глаза...Прошел гражданскую, Ханкингол...ну его и списали, во время войны на заводе пахал токарем...Все мог выточить! Любую деталь!!! Голодали тоже страшно...

Вот так кратко, совершенно не пафосно, и не интересно я рассказала о своих родных...которых уже нет в живых...Светлая им память!!!

----------


## Комик

> Из моей груди вырвался стон зависти: ВАУУУУУ


Это ошибка многих женщин. :Nono: 
После первой брачной ночи :Aga: , нужно было утром встать :Aga: , сварить мужу крепкий и ароматный кофе :Aga: , 
принести в постель :Aga:  и сказать: Доброе утро любимый. Вот твой утренний кофе. :Taunt: 
Если скажет спасибо, надо ответить: Тебе понравилось, значит отныне каждое утро это будешь делать сам. :Yahoo: 
Я тебе доверяю, у тебя это намного лучше получится. И ВСЕ!!! Это на всю жизнь. :Aga:  Шутка)
зы. А если скажет, не понравилось, гоните его немедленно :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Вот так кратко, совершенно не пафосно, и не интересно я рассказала о своих родных...которых уже нет в живых...Светлая им память!!!


А подумай, может не краткий вариант сделать???
История, которую пишет человек, не связанный с писательской деятельностью, выглядит иногда намного интереснее и правдоподобнее, чем приукрашенные повести известных писателей!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это ошибка многих женщин.
> После первой брачной ночи, нужно было утром встать, сварить мужу крепкий и ароматный кофе,
> принести в постель и сказать: Доброе утро любимый. Вот твой утренний кофе.
> Если скажет спасибо, надо ответить: Тебе понравилось, значит отныне каждое утро это будешь делать сам.
> Я тебе доверяю, у тебя это намного лучше получится. И ВСЕ!!! Это на всю жизнь. Шутка)
> зы. А если скажет, не понравилось, гоните его немедленно


Во фантазеры....первая брачная ночь....

вот кого не спрашивала как у вас прошла первая брачная ночь, почти все мои подружки ответили так...
Доползли до дома еле живые, потом считали деньги, потом распихивали цветы по всем ведрам и банкам...а потом....КААААААК уснули...и спали до обеда....а потом....а потом обычно Второй день!

----------


## Alenajazz

Мой дед (отец отца) был репрессирован и расстрелян. Ничего о нём не знаю до сих пор. И найти никакую информацию не могу. Какие только архивы не запрашивала...Жил на Дальнем Востоке. Был завкрайоно Хабаровского края. Отец родился в годы войны. От голода умер его брат. Отец выжил. Вырос и был воспитан отчимом на юге России. Родители мамы - сибиряки. Дедушка воевал и имел много наград (также таинственно исчезли в годы перестройки), по образованию - бухгалтер, а его отец - волостной писарь: то есть люди образованные. Бабушка была неграмотная. Научилась только за пенсию расписываться. Но поразительно интеллигентная была! Никогда не задавала дурацких вопросов и никого не ставила в неловкое положение. Труженник тыла. Очень много медалей. Воспитала 10 детей. Но многие из них погибли: от голода, в войну. Я застала только 2 кроме мамы (она - 10 в семье)
Ни дед, ни бабушка не любили рассказывать про войну...

Ещё с детства помню то щемящее состояние... Мне почему-то всегда было стыдно. Как-то грустно. Виновато... перед дедушкой с бабушкой... За то, что поднимали колхоз. Работали как проклятые. Что пенсия маленькая. Что ничего в жизни-то и не видели... Что  умели так радоваться такой мелочи, как мороженое!

----------


## Комик

> Во фантазеры....первая брачная ночь..


А где я писал, про ночь после свадьбы :Grin: , я писал про первую брачную ночь :Aga: , которая может быть и за 50 лет до свадьбы :Aga: , если решили жить вместе в гражданском браке :Taunt:  :Grin: 
зы. Если более понятливо, то ночь после первого секоса.
А брачным он был или супер- оргазменным, значения не имеет :Grin: т

----------


## Славина

> История, которую пишет человек, не связанный с писательской деятельностью, выглядит иногда намного интереснее и правдоподобнее, чем приукрашенные повести известных писателей!


Эти истории доступнее и проще читаются, я согласна с тобою. Иногда у меня получается какое-то творение, но мне стыдно за него, потому что я не умею его красиво приукрасить, но пишется мне всегда от души.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот так кратко, совершенно не пафосно, и не интересно


Ты с ума сошла?! Как ЭТО может быть не интересно?! У меня слезы...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Дед.
Мой геройский дед, в мои детские и юношеские годы, был для меня просто людимым дедулей. Я была его любимицей. Еще бы! единственная, долгожданная внучка среди трех внуков- пацанов. В д\с я своими ножками не ходила до самой подготовительной группы - меня на плечах носил мой дедуля.Это был наш секретный ритуал. Родители ругали меня: слезь, пожалей деда, лошадка выросла, а все на нем катаешься. А он потихоньку продолжал это делать. Еще он очень любил мороженое. Мы с ним один раз на двоих съели штук двадцать( он меня три раза посылал купить еще). Очень любил делать мне подарки. Неожиданно предлагал  вместе сходить в магазин, а там говорил: выбирай, что хочешь - куплю.
Есть еще такие воспоминания. Он давал нам с младшим братом свои ордена, медали. Мы разглядывали их, цепляли на детскую свою одежонку, хвастая друг перед другом, кто больше нацепил. Я просила деда, чтобы он рассказал о войне. И, что интересно, он рассказывал забавные случаи, происходившие на войне. Потом становился серьезным, на лице появлялось скорбное выражение, начинал тястись подбородок, совсем как у ребенка. И он скрюченными пальцами правой руки(после ранения пальцы не разгибались) смахивал скупые мужские слезы. В последние годы своей жизни, он часто напоминал мне ребенка: так же непосредственно радовался и обижался. Много лет спустя, в инете я прочла за какие подвиги давали ордена, какие были у деда: два ордена красного знамени, орден отечественной войны 1ст., и поняла, почему он рассказывал о войне веселые моменты. Правда была слишком страшной для нас, детей.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А подумай, может не краткий вариант сделать???
> История, которую пишет человек, не связанный с писательской деятельностью, выглядит иногда намного интереснее и правдоподобнее, чем приукрашенные повести известных писателей!


Ты знаешь вот у меня в жизни парадокс произошел...

Раньше я очень хорошо писала сочинения, прям красочно так, куча оборотов и метафор...Литературно!!!!
Но! в реальной жизни - ни бе, ни ме, ни кукареку :Yes4:  :Vah: 

А потом в один день я стала дикая болтушка в реале, а вот в виртуале проблемы...Наверное это заметно, я пишу как говорю...или близко к этому...
Мы когда с Макнатой встретились в реале, она так удивилась, что это я...говорит, думала якась пацанка пишет. :Vah:  Но самое то интересное, что разговаривает она похлеще меня...Мы во Львове как сцепились ночью Леха, Наталья, Геша и я...а Юлька спать ушла...ТАК наржались, что у меня утром лицо болело...
Так это я к чему...у меня пропала способность литературного языка...просто как то ушло, да и все...Поэтому и написала убого...

Маш, это я написала не интересно, а на самом деле там....уууууу...представь рассказ человека, которого бомбят самолетами и видит как людей убивают...или как брат умирает от голода....Конечно это трагедия!.... и я просто не хочу своими убогими оборотами трогать такие серьезные вещи...
вот как то так...

----------


## Славина

> Танцем моего сердца будет.. рок-н-ролл


Фух, Иришка, наконец-то, вытирая пот со лба, хочу сказать, что я прошла этот тест, он совпал у меня с твоим описанием, ну что, ПОЕХАЛИ!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> я просто не хочу своими убогими оборотами трогать такие серьезные вещи...


Я и не призывала к написанию высоко-художественных произведений. Я предлагала вспомнить своих родных. А это мы и сделали! Спасибо всем!

----------


## Славина

> А потом в один день я стала дикая болтушка в реале, а вот в виртуале проблемы.


А мне легче общаться в виртуале, в жизни я больше молчу и предпочитаю слушать собеседника, но иногда могу и перебить, когда занесёт  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Девочки...и мальчики тоже ( я надеюсь) ...волевым движением руки я выключаю комп и иду делать дела, а то чего то я сегодня расслабилась, плохая погода подействовала. 
Было здорово...аж уходить не хочется...но НАДА...Всем до встречи!!!!

----------


## Славина

> волевым движением руки я выключаю комп и иду делать дела,


Я с тобой, а то одной, как-то было в облом уходить:))))

Люди!!! Спасибо за настроение и за то что вы ЕСТЬ!!! Ухожу с легкой душой и с песней в сердце, но.... обещаю вернуться!  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*bycmarina*, 
*___Ира___*, Солидарен. Сваливаем до вечера или как придется.
Но работа стоит и я отключаю ноут.

----------


## Славина

Ну  и кто о чем  молчит?  :Grin: 

Как прошел у кого день?

----------


## Окрыленная

> ст. Плесетск


Я вот тоже об этом подумала.. но промолчала.. Сначала.. а вдруг ошибку сделал.. Плисецк.. У меня дружище живет.. в Архангельской области.. в Щенкурске..

----------


## Богиня

> Ну  и кто о чем  молчит? 
> 
> Как прошел у кого день?


я научила своего сыночка двухлетнего слову "тусить" и мы тусили весь день по шоппингу)))) купили ему машину, маме платье и чудо - сумку...пообедали в кафешке, пошлялись по парку...и теперь он засыпает со словами "тусить ни качу!!!" :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Я вот тоже об этом подумала.. но промолчала.


Вот и я решила, лучше промолчать :))) а то мало-ли чего, вдруг Штирлец опять прокололся  :Grin: 




> "тусить ни качу!!!"


Мал, ещё, чуть позже во вкус войдет, а может и не войдет, у меня парню 17 лет, а тоже "тусить" не хочет  :Grin: 
Серьёзный мальчик  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Как прошел у кого день?


Ковырял навоз и копал грядки, периодически попивая зеленый чай с мелиссой, в вприкуску с курагой и инжиром. :Taunt: 
Иногда посматривая, что творится на форуме. Погода начинает дышать теплом. :Yes4: 




> а вдруг ошибку сделал.. Плисецк.. У меня дружище живет.. в Архангельской области.. в Щенкурске..


Да, сделал. Точнее, раньше была станция Плесетская. От нее идет ветка на Северный космодром, который так и называется Плесетск.
г.Мирный, это, а впрочем, это уже государственная тайна. :Grin: 

*Богиня*, Рад тебя видеть здесь. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

> зеленый чай с мелиссой


А вы этот чай специально в деревне пьете? Как бы мята и мелисса мужчинам противопоказана, она усыпляет мужскую бдительность  :Grin:  или это как средство защиты от поднятия различного рода настроений на даче  :Oj:

----------


## Комик

> А вы этот чай специально в деревне пьете? Как бы мята и мелисса мужчинам противопоказана, она усыпляет мужскую бдительность


Не понял, почему на ВЫ. И не понял, про противопоказания. В смысле машинка что-ли на полшестого будет???
Так вроде на даче она и не чему, а в городе и так все работает, не взирая на мяту. В нужное время, срабатывают часы и переводят стрелки, на 24-00. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пришла...
Сейчас почитаю о чем беседа идет...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

прочитала новости...жизнь кипит!

А я чего то так замерзла за сегодня, май называется...щас петуха ощипаю и буду суп варить. Прям чего то горячего захотелось.

----------


## Окрыленная

Хочется дурой набитою стать,
 Чтоб не уметь ни писать, ни читать,
 Чтобы валяться круглые сутки…
 Чтобы смеяться на глупые шутки…

 Чтобы переться от розовой шмотки,
 Чтобы подруги – одни идиотки,
 Чтоб в ридикюле духи и жЫвачка,
 Чтоб Петросян насмешил до ус ….ки.

 Чтобы компьютер – «большой калькулятор»,
 Чтобы с «ашипкай» писать – «гиниратор»,
 Чтобы Дом-2 – «зашибись передача»,
 Кучу любовников и побогаче.

 Чтобы в наушниках – «Шпильки» с Биланом,
 Чтобы трусы – только «Дольче Габана»,
 Чтоб «кибернетика» – страшное слово,
 Чтобы «политика – это «не клёво».

 В общем, хочу быть набитою дурой,
 Брать не умом, а лицом и фигурой,
 Всё достигать, обнажая коленки…
 Стать бы такой… И.. убица ап стенку!!

 Станешь такой – офигеешь от скуки!
 Будут вокруг не подруги, а суки.
 Все мужики будут гады и жмоты,
 Отдых достанет, ну просто до рвоты.

 Будут в квартире не стены – застенки.
 Будут скучать друг по другу коленки.
 Так что ресницами глупо не хлопай.
 Взгляд в монитор и работай-работай!!!

----------


## Комик

*Проснувшись...*


Хочется стать дураком беззаботным,
Чтобы сидеть целый день без работы,
Чтоб в огороде, само все копалось,
Чтобы без мыслей в носу ковырялось.

Чтобы проснувшись с подушкой в обнимку,
Кофе в постель приносили блондинки,
Чтоб не болтали при этом о шмотках,
Чтоб соблазняли меня, идиотки.

Чтобы не думать про свадьбы- банкеты,
Не отвечать на вопросы, анкеты,
Чтоб не общаться на сайтах с друзьями,
А проводить дни с тупыми бл…ми.

Стану таким и уеду в деревню,
Лягу на печку и сдохну от лени,
Утро настало, пора за работу,
А помирать от тоски, неохота!

----------


## Окрыленная

А мне сегодня очень больно.. закрылась еще одна страничка в моей жизни.. и так больно.. что столько сил.. тепла вложено в это. Простите меня.. за небытие.. куда я пропаду.. не знаю насколько...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Окрыленная*, 

Что случилось, Ириша? Почему такие крайности?
И потом, такой невозможно стать, такой надо родиться...Ты же читаешь Жикаренцова, Симорон, Лазарева…Только ….как там в БИБЛИИ « Не воссоздай себе кумира….»….. и все будет хорошо
Вчера чего то я устала за полдня ( странно, мож день такой) и на кухне возилась, пекла, петуха обрабатывала.
Ну и включила телек, вообще редко его смотрю, особенно летом, просто некогда да и смотреть особо нечего. И там шел фильм Брат и Брат2…
Брата я видела когда то с пятое на десятое, а Брата 2 не видела…И вот я это увидела…Странные чувства. Этот фильм считается культовым, так я по крайнем мере прочитала в Инете…Тогда, в 90, посмотрев этот фильм я была в легком шоке, неужели такие люди могут быть…Отморозок какой то…Но фильм снят так, что чувствуешь к нему какую то симпатию…А вчера посмотрев эти, уже два фильма Я НЕ ПОЧУВСТВОВАЛА НИЧЕГО. А сегодня ужаснулась от этого…может потому что с этим постоянно сталкиваюсь…А вы что думаете об этом фильме????

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну Ириша понятно...девушка молодая, находится в поиске...
А ты то чего Комик,затосковал? а?....

и вообще , бойтесь своих желаний, они сбываются!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

К стати...Доброе утро!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну воооооот....ни тебе здрасте, ни мне спасибо, ни нам до свидания... :Blink:

----------


## Орбита

Не об этом фильме конкретно...
А вообще...
Ни один фильм со знаком "2" мне ни разу еще не понравился. :No2: 

Вот вышел фильм, посмотрели, понравился, хорошие отзывы, хороший рейтинг, зрители довольны...
Для чего снимать якобы продолжение?.. Ведь заведомо будет хуже...
Ну не надо высасывать из пальца сюжет. Придумывать всякую чушь, воскрешать умерших героев, впихивать в сюжет какую-то родню новую, про которую раньше не упоминалось даже...
Как-то все неестественно, наиграно...

Я уважаю тех актеров, которые не соглашаются сниматься в продолжениях, в "2", "3" и ... так далее.
Ну нельзя же войти в одну воду дважды!..
А вот режиссеры некоторые на этих мыльных операх выезжают.
Даже Рязанов! Долго не велся на это. И то снял "Карнавальную ночь-2". Ну и что получилось?

Я не в восторге. Это мягко сказано.  ИМХО.

----------


## Славина

> Проснувшись...


 *Подумавши....*

Хочется быть только тем, кто я есть
Песенки петь, что хочу, то и есть,
Плакать, смеяться и снова грустить
Вместе всё это и есть моя жизнь.

Есть в ней друзья, их люблю и ценю
И с нетерпением  встреч новых жду,
Чтобы дарить им цветы и улыбки,
Чтоб не грустили, мои милые рыбки.

Свадьбы хочу, а потом юбилеи,
Чтобы побольше, а я понаглее,
Чтоб приползала ползком я с банкетов,
Но улыбаться от удовольствия при этом.

Чтоб денег побольше, но не на конфеты,
А чтоб увидеть друзей с интернета.
Вместе тусить и вместе смеяться,
Чтоб никогда с ними не расставаться.

Но а пока  буду верить я в чудо,
Что это всё обязательно будет.

*Иришка*, что случилось дорогая????

*Ребята*, доброе весеннее утро всем!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет, Наталья! Забежала с утра поболтать немножко во флудилку, а завсегдатаев нет...а те которые были, как то быстро испарились...Наверное разница во времени сказывается. У нас только 8.49...еще утро, еще можно минут 15-20 выделить на простую болтовню... :Yes4: 

я наверное не так сформулировала вопрос...я о том что там показали...Вот последний кадр, идет Данила по коридору и стреляет ВСЕХ, кто попался на его пути...Не разбираясь, а что это за человек там был. Хотя потом когда он доходит до этого "плохого" человека, Данила говорит вроде бы правильные вещи, что сила то на стороне ПРАВДЫ...И вроде возразить то нечего, вроде бы такой он Робин Гуд, но с другой стороны с ужасом понимаешь, что смотрят такие фильмы неокрепшие умы...ищут они себя еще...
А тут такая модель...Придумай себе правду...и иди...по трупам...

Кстати продолжения тоже не люблю...хотя единственные продолжения, которые не напрягли Это Один Дома, Чужой, Голый пистолет, Бетховен.....и...и все это Голливуд :Smile3: , а вот наше что то на ум не приходит...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Ну воооот...совсем другое дело... :Ok: а то понаписали фигни всякой....

----------


## Славина

> а то понаписали фигни всякой....


Это уж точно  :Yes4: 
Понаписали и разбежались и вот шо тут думать, куда ехать с бутылкой, хоть бы какой-нибудь адрес оставили  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Надо еще клизьму взять, чтобы сначала прочистить....а потом уже можно сделать вливание... :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

*Мариш*, договорились  :Yes4:  с тебя клизьма и промывание, а с меня бутылка и вливание  :Grin: 
 Хоть бы явились побыстрее, а то ведь  такими мыслями и правда травануться недолго  :Smile3: 
Пошла за бутылкой, а ты клизьму тащи  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Хорошие  мои. спасибо.. что тут. здесь. там.. видно период такой.. спасет только.. даже не знаю.. клизьма.. врят ли.. бутылка не надолго.. Предал снова близкий человек.. а мне всё непонятно    *ЗА ЧТО?*поэтому.. пожалею себя

----------


## Долька лимона

Доброе утро, девчонки! Что это вы : клизма...бутылка...????? Может сладеньким обойдёмся,а? 
Ириска, ураааа, радуйсяяяя!!!! У тебя новая страница жизни открылась....беленькая...чистенькая...а, какая класснаяяяя будет!!!!! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот вы смеетесь, а клизьма кстати очень помогает в это случае!!!! :Taunt: ....Чем больше проблема, тем больше объем...
а вообще я очень помню такие моменты...один из них

У подружки старший брат работал в больнице. Лето. Тепло. Приносим обед брату и его друзьям. Сели в больничном сквере на лавочке, "мальчишки" кушают и мы рядом сидим...И вот из больницы выходит...ТАКАЯ ЦАЦА...повторяю слова наших мужичков. Ну вы поняли, что я имею в виду. Прическа, каблуки, мейкап, платье...ну...Конфетка!
Ну а Серега, брат подруги, толкает в бок своего коллегу ...и они такие....ДААААААА..... :Vah: 
И тут подает голос Костик...Костик не помню точно кто он там был, наверное проктолог...и вот этот Костик, скользнув взглядом по этой даме...говорит
- Да, дамочка ничего....но я поражаюсь, как себя так можно запускать!!!
Мы все такие...
-?????????????????
Была она у меня сегодня на приеме...вы бы видели КАКОЙ У НЕЕ ГЕМОРРОЙ!!!! 
я ж ее спрашиваю, ну чего ж вы до такого довели то себя...теперь будем резать...надо было во время клизьму ставить и все было бы хорошо :Aga: 

Ну тут наши мужички начинают развивать тему, что это потому, что жрут постоянно всякую гадость...фуа гру, икру, птичье молоко...а потом  :Jopa:  идут лечить...

А мы с подружкой...а что делать? :Vah:  а сами ржем...и смех и грех...

А они нам на полном серьезе
- Кушать надо капусту, морковку, сельдерей....а вот то,фуа гру, икру, птичье молоко, надо тонким слоем намазывать, а не жрать ложками...

вот чего то вспомнила, случай из жизни...зашел разговор про клизьму :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> с тебя клизьма и промывание


Я такая...я могу... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Долька лимона*, 

Сладким можем "бутылку" закусить...может Ириша с коньячком придет...я еще сухое вино люблю с конфетами, говорят, что сыром лучше...но я люблю, чтобы и сыр и шоколад....а сыр такой...с плесенью...мням (сорт не важен, какой есть такой и ем)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Предал снова близкий человек.. а мне всё непонятно ЗА ЧТО?поэтому.. пожалею себя


Хочешь об этом поговорить???

можем выслушать молча....можем поддержать и убедить, что это не конец света...

Вот если сюда заглянет Курочка, я ее прошу, если она конечно захочет...дать ссылку на ее сайт....вот где трагедии людские...вот где предательства...И кто лечит и вытягивает эти души "на поверхность"? ....Танюша...

Честно, удивляюсь как у человека может быть такое СЕРДЦЕ...чтобы на всех хватало...

----------


## Славина

> может Ириша с коньячком придет.


  :Blink:  Так короче, я тока из магазина и с водкой пришла, шо, опять за коньяком гнать или вином, короче побежала опять, постараюсь всем угодить  :Grin:  Ждите. *Мариха*, а ты клизьму тащи, геморой нам не нужен  :Grin: 


И *Курочку* зови, согласна, она у нас с ОГРОМНЫМ СЕРДЦЕМ  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вы меня конечно простите, но что делать если у подруги старший брат медик...а старше он на 10 лет...
Так что может это звучит цинично и неприлично,  но это жизнь...

Ребята то все в больнице работают, оперируют, поэтому о физиологии человека с детства наслышаны...Представьте им уже по 20, а нам 10...
Они нас естественно за женский пол вообще не считали и при нас все обсуждали...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариха, а ты клизьму тащи, геморой нам не нужен


Ириш, да ЛЕГКО!!!! :Grin: ... если поможет, все средства применим...чего ради друзей не сделаешь. :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

вот Ир не удалось нам во Львове то посидеть по душам...ну ничего, живы будем наверстаем в Песчаном!

Вообще посмотрела, что правильно пишется КЛИЗМА...
но это уже у меня одесский вирус...как то сразу приросло...курочка, рыбочка, яички, селедочка, картошечка...

поэтому и пишу клизЬма... :Blush2: 

Я вообще грамотная ...местами...но иногда забываю, интернет повлиял :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

Всё!!!! Уговорили, девчонки....я с вами с утра ....по Мартини...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет, девчоночки! Зашла ненадолго. Завтра свадьба в знакомой компании, готовлюсь вдвойне!
Иришка! Не знаю, что сказать, но был такой период в моей жизни( писала тебе), искала выход, а натыкалась на одних козлов( да простит меня Комик, что я так о мужчинах). И тоже думала: почему, как не дерьмо, то все к моему берегу прибивает. Полоса была такая. И тоже были такие мысли:



> непонятно ЗА ЧТО?поэтому.. пожалею себя


Были моменты: ходила в церковь, молилась, каялась, просила. Священник сказал, что гордыня меня мучает, нужно сней бороться.Я ему правду говорила, что мол хорошая, способная,добрая, а в жизни не везет. Не жалей, говорит себя, жалей других, тех, которые рядом.
Потом видно пришло время, появилось жилье, мужчина хороший встретился и потихоньку жизнь наладилась. 
Я думаю, может действительно, там на небе все расписано? И еще. Есть выражение, что Господь дает ношу по-силам каждому. Очень хотела поддержать. Не знаю, получилось ли? Приезжай в гости!!!!!!!!!!! Бросай все и приезжай! Посидим, по-бабски поговорим, поплачем, сердечко оттает...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Долька лимона*, 

Я с удовольствием! еще насыпем в мисочку зеленых оливок и ...МАСЛИНЫ...такие здоровые Испанские из здоровой банки...с косточками...ммммм.....

----------


## Славина

Вух, ну вот всего накупила, выбирайте кому что по душе:



Мариха, это тебе:



и закусочка:




Может по винцу, красненькому:


или беленькому:


А вот и шампусик:


Ну вот вроде всё, ну что поднимем бокалы за нас красивых и за них.... а тут уж у кого какие, сами знаете  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

И я с вином. 

[IMG]http://*********org/1648251.jpg[/IMG]





> Предал снова близкий человек.. а мне всё непонятно ЗА ЧТО?


Значит, это был не близкий человек.
В каком-то фильме про мафию была такая фраза:
- *Всего за 50 долларов* ты избавился* от такого друга* (тот ему не отдавал долг на эту сумму)

И если меня предают ( а предают часто.... Или я просто идеалистка и мне видится везде справедливость и что всё должно быть по справедливости.....), то я вспоминаю фразу этого мафиози!

У нас дождь. Я не люблю дождь.

----------


## Славина

> Ир не удалось нам во Львове то посидеть по душам...ну ничего, живы будем наверстаем в Песчаном!


*Маришка*, я уже этого жду не дождусь, уж поболее времени будет, чем во Львове  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вау...деффффочки....ну воще...еще бы была волшебная палочка, сказать трах-тибидох...и чтобы все стало реальным :Tender: 

Я сейчас...болтаю с вами, мою полы, делаю фильм... СПАСИБО ЗА ЭНЕРГИЮ, КОТОРУЮ ВЫ НЕСЁТЕ!!!

----------


## Славина

> СПАСИБО ЗА ЭНЕРГИЮ, КОТОРУЮ ВЫ НЕСЁТЕ


И вам всем спасибо, за то что вы есть!!!




> чтобы все стало реальным


*Маришек*, всё будет реальным, нужно только немножко подождать  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 

Маш, хочу на твой пост ответить...

Молитва - это правильно! Правильно сказал батюшка.......по себе знаю...

А еще...у меня подруга (другая...не та у которой брат медик) тоже постоянно задавала себе вопрос



> почему, как не дерьмо, то все к моему берегу


Мучилась- мучилась...а потом пошла после работы ВОЛОНТЕРОМ В ДЕТСКИЙ ЦЕНТР ОНКОБОЛЬНЫХ!!!!! представляете?!!!!!

Что она мне начала писать... :Vah:  Что все от чего мы тут на разных местах волосы рвем...ТАКАЯ СУЕТА!!!! и чтобы ей это понять,хотя я ей сто...нет тысячу раз говорила об этом....ей надо было поработать в этом центре...

Как она начала ценить жизнь!!!! Что просто от того, что ты можешь ВИДЕТЬ, СЛЫШАТЬ, ХОДИТЬ...ДЫШАТЬ САМ.....надо быть счастливым!!!!


Находиться в унынии - один из смертных грехов...
Сама грешу этим...но стараюсь разными методами выходить от туда - молитва, труд...сознательный разговор с собой и поддержка близких по духу людей.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> мою полы,


Я всегда мою полы для равновесия душевного. Давно где-то вычитала, что у человека должно быть что-то, что он будет делать при любых обстоятельствах - для того, чтобы оставаться человеком, не сломаться. У меня это мытьё полов. Сразу какая-то стабильность появляется. Может, потому, что дома в детстве было всегда чисто, мама мыла полы и пела красивым своим контральто.
У меня был непростой период при переезде в Таганейро. Тоже меня предали. Но, переезжая, я ещё об этом не знала - что так будет. То есть - это было запланированное предательство... хотя, наверное, все предательства такие... Запланированные. Просто ищется более удобный момент, чтобы это сделать...

Спасибо маленькой дочери, которая меня тогда спасла своим одним присутствием. Я тогда часто вспоминала стихотворение Цветаевой "Але", которое знала, но раньше глубоко не понимала:

Ты будешь невинной, тонкой,
Прелестной — и всем чужой.
Пленительной амазонкой,
Стремительной госпожой.

И косы свои, пожалуй,
Ты будешь носить, как шлем,
Ты будешь царицей бала —
И всех молодых поэм.

И многих пронзит, царица,
Насмешливый твой клинок,
И всё, что мне — только снится,
Ты будешь иметь у ног.

Всё будет тебе покорно,
И все при тебе — тихи.
Ты будешь, как я — бесспорно —
И лучше писать стихи...

Но будешь ли ты — кто знает —
Смертельно виски сжимать,
Как их вот сейчас сжимает
Твоя молодая мать.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Алён, ну воооот другое дело...а то...то ящерица зеленая, то крокодил зубатый....а сейчас такая "фефочка"...и еще с ног на голову :Ok:

----------


## Комик

Привет барышни. :flower: 
Весело Вам тут :Grin:  Клизмы, вино, коньяк. :Grin:  
И нет у Вас забот, что нужно натаскать с колодца воды, разгрузить телегу дров (уже разгрузил), договорится за бутылку с трактористом, чтоб за пару тысяч рублей, привез именно хороший навоз, чтоб грядки были вскопаны, печь протоплена, обед сварен, а заодно в перерывах и на Ваши беседы посмотреть.
Иришка (Окрыленная) пиши и не молчи, время лечит, не смотря на шрамы.
зы. Я пообедать пришел и к Вам заглянул на полчасика. :Aga: 
Потом в сельсовет и в совхозную контору еще топать. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> то ящерица зеленая, то крокодил зубатый...


Так эти тоже нужны! Потому, что желающих ударить по второй щеке всегда больше, чем подставленных щёк.

Я выросла во дворе, где были одни мальчишки. Это более справедливый мир. Нет тех интриг и сплетен, присущих миру девочек. Я так и живу по законам мальчишеской справедливости и честности. Обидчику - в глаз. Но лежачего - не бьём!

----------


## Славина

> от того, что ты можешь ВИДЕТЬ, СЛЫШАТЬ, ХОДИТЬ...ДЫШАТЬ САМ.....надо быть счастливым!!!!


Именно осознание всего этого, помогает мне преодолевать все мои трудности.




> Сама грешу этим...но стараюсь разными методами выходить от туда - молитва, труд...плетельный разговор с собой и поддержка близких по духу людей....


И я также поступаю.




> то ящерица зеленая, то крокодил зубатый....а сейчас такая "фефочка"...и еще с ног на голову


Это точно  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И нет у Вас забот, что нужно натаскать с колодца воды, разгрузить телегу дров (уже разгрузил), договорится за бутылку с трактористом


У меня это всё уже было  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Yes4:  Не женское это дело!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 

Комик, а я где живу???!!!!! Ты меня прям удивляешь!!!!! :Vah: 
Это тебе еще корову доить не надо....и свиням варить и на пузе таскать их кормить....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*bycmarina*, 

А я привыкла уже.... :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И нет у Вас забот, что нужно натаскать с колодца воды, разгрузить телегу дров (уже разгрузил), договорится за бутылку с трактористом, чтоб за пару тысяч рублей, привез именно хороший навоз, чтоб грядки были вскопаны, печь протоплена, обед сварен, а заодно в перерывах и на Ваши беседы посмотреть.


Прямо ...."Хироу..."  или " Хероу".....Ну короче по нашему Ггггерой!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я привыкла уже..


Марин, ты чего???? Сама с собой разговариваешь??? Сама к себе обращаешься... :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня это всё уже было Не женское это дело!


Та неее....это у меня так инет работает...то смайлы сами с собой ставятся, то слова меняются...

А в скайпе вообще доходит как до жирафа, все уже все обсудили, а у меня это только загрузится....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Находиться в унынии - один из смертных грехов...


Ой, мариш, и где ты видела мои слова про уныние?! Там и намека нет. Я просто изложила факты моей биографии, так сказать. И не до уныния мне было, жизнь была слишком "веселая". Зато я других людей, которым почему то бывает плохо, я очень хорошо понимаю, физически ощущаю их боль! И мой пост был как раз напрвлен для



> и поддержка близких по духу людей.....

----------


## Alenajazz

Ходила зимой (давно) в категорийный поход в Восточные Саяны (на разряд спортивный сдавала) В группе были одни "лоси", фиг догонишь. Выносливые все такие. И с разрядами спортивными или КМС по лыжам. У меня с лыжами не задалось. Но мне очень нравился один молчел (молодой человек) И в присущей мне манере не растягивать всё на разные периоды я решила его таки сразу посмотреть в экстремальной ситуации: стОит ли за него биться????
 Убедила таки инструктора взять меня в этот поход. Имела хорошие рекомендации по предыдущему спортивному походу: "Физически и психологически подготовлена хорошо..."

_
Увела тему куда-то не туда... Ох уж эти русские люди... Любим мы длинные предыстории..._

Вообще я про инструктора нашего рассказать хотела. Это был Паша. Взрывпакет из русской и финской крови. Паша был молчалив. Играл в сборной России по хоккею с мячом. Походы были его хобби. В группе попались две говорливые: я и Галка. Галка вела математику. Паша нас пилил:
- Языком болтать - не мешки ворочать!
Галка парировала:
- Мешки ворочать - это вам не думать!!!!

Естественно, они поженились.

----------


## Комик

> выросла во дворе, где были одни мальчишки. Это более справедливый мир. Нет тех интриг и сплетен, присущих миру девочек. Я так и живу по законам мальчишеской справедливости и честности. Обидчику - в глаз. Но лежачего - не бьём!


Мудро :flower: 




> Комик, а я где живу???!!!!! Ты меня прям удивляешь!!!!!
> Это тебе еще корову доить не надо....и свиням варить и на пузе таскать их кормить....


Пройденный этап, еще в былые времена у мамы в деревне. :Aga:  
Сейчас не таскаем на пузе и траву для коровы не надо косить. :Grin: 




> Ну короче по нашему Ггггерой!!


Это обычная деревенская жизнь. :Yes4: 
Вот Иришка (Окрыленная, точно герой. Столько испытаний в жизни.



> Зато я других людей, которым почему то бывает плохо, я очень хорошо понимаю


Взаимно! :flower:

----------


## Комик

> - Языком болтать - не мешки ворочать!
> Галка парировала:
> - Мешки ворочать - это вам не думать!!!!
> 
> Естественно, они поженились.


 :Ok: 
Всем пока, слинял по делам :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> слинял


Плохо прокрасили??? Почему линяешь-то???  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Так девчонки, у кого сегодня, что на обед, помогите идеями будь ласка, мой мозг уже взрывается  :Grin: 
А на улице дождяра хлыщет и нет глючит чего-то.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Столько испытаний в жизни.


Извини...об этом не знаю...

Просто рассуждаю как простой человек...Есть мама и папа, есть дом, есть сын.....праздники проводит, значит не на инвалидной коляске, видит, слышит, говорит...красавица, по аватарке видно...и не 90 лет, когда уже...трудно что то менять...хотя...

Короче ...проехали...а то объвинят меня в жесткосердечии...

Есть закон, что все познается в сравнении, если человек не говорит о своей жизни это вовсе не значит, что у него все в шоколаде.....он просто не хочет...и это его выбор

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Ир, озвучь продукты какие у тебя есть...
Можно исходить из того чего бы тебе хотелось...

Сейчас будем тебе варианты подбрасывать

----------


## Alenajazz

> А на улице дождяра хлыщет


И у нас.... Не зря Таганрог был в составе Украины (в Донецкой области когда-то был - я благодаря этому знанию выиграла бутылку Мартини у местных, таганрогских! :Grin: )
Обед не готовлю сегодня. Дома я и кошка Зяма. У неё сбалансированное питание: Фрискасы всякие. А мне пока есть неохота... Я ем, когда хочется есть. Но тебе бы посоветовала сделать плов! В дождь - само то!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Есть закон, что все познается в сравнении, если человек не говорит о своей жизни это вовсе не значит, что у него все в шоколаде.....он просто не хочет...и это его выбор


 :Aga:  *Мариш*, согласна с тобой, у каждого свои испытания в жизни и каждому дано по его силе, нет испытаний, которые мы не смогли бы перенести.Только кто-то может об этом сказать, а кто-то промолчит, а в душе намного тяжелее всё переносить. Но тем не менее, не стоит унывать и не терять веру в себя и людей, и в друзей, которые могут помочь в трудную минуту не только словом, но и делом.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вообще я про инструктора нашего рассказать хотела. Это был Паша. Взрывпакет из русской и финской крови. Паша был молчалив. Играл в сборной России по хоккею с мячом. Походы были его хобби. В группе попались две говорливые: я и Галка. Галка вела математику. Паша нас пилил:
> - Языком болтать - не мешки ворочать!
> Галка парировала:
> - Мешки ворочать - это вам не думать!!!!
> 
> Естественно, они поженились.


Алён, вот кстати тебя поддержу...вот эта фраза такая стереотипная...а на самом деле все беды человека от непонимания!!!!

Не все умеют просто и правильно выразить свою мысль....а как мы можем понять друг друга? только разговаривая...а то один чего себе надумал, другой тоже чего то домыслил...А иногда хочется сказать, ну спроси те же друг друга об этом!!!!!

Тут мне Курочка наша сказала, человеку даны два уха и один рот...как ты думаешь, почему? чтобы больше слышать и меньше говорить...
вот я стараюсь, но иногда срываюсь... :Blush2: 

Но очень люблю Гришковца...первый человек который так легко и просто описывает жизненные ситуации...слушаешь и думаешь, а ведь правда!!! Ну умничка он!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Ир, приходил Гена на обед...и я с такой жалостью ему сказала,
- Ну чего я была такая дура и не подошла к Ире во Львове...Ну блин!!! Ну откуда же я знала, что ты такая...
Надо до встречи обязательно в виртуале беседовать, это точно местные тут говорили...

----------


## Славина

> Можно исходить из того чего бы тебе хотелось...


Мне приходится исходить из того, что любит сын, он вредный на счет еды.




> сделать плов! В дождь - само то!!!!


Плов люблю и умею вкусно приготовить, но ребёнок....

Придется выползать в магазин.

----------


## Славина

> Ну откуда же я знала, что ты такая...


*Маришка*, просто наши комнаты были далеко, а если бы мы были соседями, тогда бы всё сложилось иначе.
Вот палатки значит рядом ставим и всю ночь напролёт, договорились?  :Grin: 

Вот читаю отчеты из Феодосии, как жаль, что я не смогла поехать, как хочется побывать везде, но надеюсь, всё ещё впереди. Феодосия, Одесса и Питер остаются пока в мечтах.

----------


## Alenajazz

> очень люблю Гришковца.


У меня в каждой его книге пробивает на слезу. То дедушка с лаптями, который бежал за поездом. То кошка, которую они предательски бросили, переезжая из Кемерово (по-моему, он с Кузбасса) Я после этой кошки не могу его читать. Что-то надломилось по отношению к нему. Хотя отдаю отчёт себе, что это может быть и художественный вымысел...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Так это легко, берешь картоху кидаешь на сковородку, мелко режешь копченую колбасу полосочками и жаришь, а можно тушить под крышкой, что полезнее я бы в конце еще лучку покрошила, но это не все лук любят....потом можно еще сыночку пару яиц вбить в картоху с краю, притрусить зеленью...это если она есть, у нас травищи всякой полно...вот и еда...
Не сильно полезно, но тоже ничего!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мне приходится исходить из того, что любит сын, он вредный на счет еды.


предпочтений не знаю...это уж, как говорил Михалков в фильме " Вокзал для двоих" ....
Самасамасамасама.....(помните сцена в купе)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот читаю отчеты из Феодосии, как жаль, что я не смогла поехать


А ты же вроде собиралась?!!!! Я тоже собиралась, но ремонт дома пересилил!!!!Все денюжки туда ушли....



> Вот палатки значит рядом ставим и всю ночь напролёт, договорились?


если все будет хорошо( я загадывать не люблю) , там такие полуночники собираются...уписаться можно...хотя иногда и жизнь говорим....и плачем

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня в каждой его книге пробивает на слезу. То дедушка с лаптями, который бежал за поездом. То кошка, которую они предательски бросили, переезжая из Кемерово (по-моему, он с Кузбасса) Я после этой кошки не могу его читать. Что-то надломилось по отношению к нему. Хотя отдаю отчёт себе, что это может быть и художественный вымысел...


Алён, а я больше его спектакли люблю смотреть...читать само сабой!
А последний фильм Сатисфакция видела?

Очень понравился! Такой чисто мужской фильм....

----------


## Славина

> Самасамасамасама.


Помню, *Мариш*  :Yes4:  спасибо за советы девчонки, сейчас что-нибудь придумаю.
А вообще нужно* Комику* сказать спасибо за его "Флудилку" пусть и для новичков, где бы мы ещё так разговорились и раскрылись.
Я раньше думала, что флудить грешно  :Grin:  да и везде темы такие серьёзные. На главной страничке глянула в беседку, там не знаю никого, а сейчас у меня в квартире ещё одна комнатка появилась, вот, там живёте у меня ВЫ! Класс!!!  :Ok: 

А на встречу в Феодосию собиралась и писалась, но не получилось, пришлось выбирать или Феодосия или Песчаная.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А последний фильм Сатисфакция видела?


Надо позырить... У нас в подъезде собрание жильцов. По поводу качества водопроводной воды. Я не пошла... Ещё не отошла от общения с сантехниками. :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> флудить грешно


Укатала!  :Yahoo:  :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Vah:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Долька лимона

Девчонки, на выпускном хочется замутить общий танец...как флеш моб....как думаете стоит? мол за 11 лет вы стали одним целым...бла-бла-...проверим? Самые простые движения типа:
http://event.club-fiesta.ru/veselyj-...-mob-na-zakaz/
Или не рисковать? Я то танцевать не умееюююю...но, ой как хочется что-то такое... :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> что флудить грешно


Ты че????!!! :Vah:   Вы знаете какая меня фраза убила...собрались как то раз на сходку фотографы и видеографы...
И знаете, что они сказали?!!! :Vah: 

- Эти ведущие могут только по сценариям  говорить, а в реальной жизни они ВООБЩЕ общаться не умеют!!!! И шуток ВОЩЕ не понимают!!!!

Я начала там выступать, но меня быстренько "затоптали" и сказали, что ты воще молчи, ты тока начинаешь и жизни не знаешь, а поработаешь и все сама увидишь!!!

Это история произошла еше до прихода сюда, на форум.... но откуда то у них сложилось такое мнение...

А смотри как мы миленько общаемя...Вот мне с тобой ближе захотелось познакомить...Алёну вон познакомила со своей подругой... Я ёё сама уже сто лет не видела, а Алёна увидит...блинаааа...плачу...так хочу ее увидеть, но обстоятельства не пускают...

----------


## Славина

> общий танец...как флеш моб....как думаете стоит


Конечно стоит, знаешь, как молодежь сейчас на это реагирует хорошо, ну у нас по крайней мере, я бы тоже хотела, но у меня будет слишком маленькое помещение, там и для танцев развернуться негде будет, а для подвижных игр так и вообще, что я  сними делать буду не знаю  :Meeting:  их за столами сильно не удержишь. Танцы сидя буду проводить  :Grin: 

А вообще, девчонки, кто проводит выпускные, какую тематику берёте, что-то я пока торможу, не могу ни за что зацепиться, чтобы идеей загореться.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Самые простые движения типа


Даже самые простые движения должны быть разучены и отработаны заранее. Это ведь мышечная память... Сразу, глядя на кого-то, не получится сделать. То есть, нужна группа людей, которая выучит танцевальный кусман заранее. Остальные подтянутся.

----------


## Долька лимона

> Конечно стоит, знаешь, как молодежь сейчас на это реагирует хорошо,


Спасибо, Ириш, мне твои слова придали уверенности. Ведь, я только в себе и своих танцевальных "способностях" сомневаюсь....ооооочень сильно!!! Буду тренироваться!!!! Хожу же на танцевальную аэробику....

----------


## Долька лимона

> нужная группа людей, которая выучит танцевальный кусман заранее


т.е. без тренировки с ребятами лучше не делать вообще?

----------


## Славина

> Даже самые простые движения должны быть разучены и отработаны заранее


*Алёнка*, сколько слышала про "дын-дын", сколько по ролику смотрела, ни разу не репетировала, боялась, что не получится, а на одной свадьбе, случай просто подвернулся, а музыка была, вот что по памяти вспомнила - сделала и всё прошло на "Ура!" и мне так понравилось  :Ok:  но это конечно с флеш-мобом не сравнить, но кое-что заучить самому ведущему можно.

----------


## Alenajazz

> без тренировки с ребятами лучше не делать вообще?


Любой флэш-моб базируется на людях, которые знают, что будут делать. Они договариваются о своих действиях заранее. Куда они подойдут и что они будут делать. Какое-либо представление о будущих действиях они ведь всё равно имеют???? Без репетиции, спонтанно, может получиться, если все они - участники одного танцевального коллектива, поездившего вместе, где все друг друга понимают, развита танцевальная память, координация движений. Всё равно нужны люди, которые будут заводить на всё это. Либо танцующий ведущий, либо танцоры среди выпускников. И не забывай: будут на каблуках, в платьях вечерних (как говорят в Таганроге:
"Выпускной - репетиция свадьбы" - это к тому, что все затратятся на шикарные наряды, маникюры, макияжи и причёски)
Это я к тому, как подбирать музыку и движения. Не хочешь пригласить кого-либо из вашего города? Элину,например?

----------


## Alenajazz

> вот что по памяти вспомнила - сделала и всё прошло на "Ура!"


так ты же танцами занималась - вот у тебя навыки и остались!

----------


## Славина

> И не забывай: будут на каблуках, в платьях вечерних


Это точно  :Yes4: 
У меня в прошлом году на выпускном, когда уже растанцевались все, обувь девчонки поснимали всю, в кучку сложили, платья в руки и давай зажигать, ногами дрыгать  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Стыдно признаться...но даже я чего то рада, что погода плохая...
Пообщалась...порядки между делом навела...к выпускному в детсаду подготовку начала... а было бы тепло? как бы ушла в сад и пропала...
Шутю конечно, но наверное в этой жизни все не просто так...


ааааа....вы про танцы? Ну сейчас вам Алёна, как главный специалист все растолкует, я пока помолчу и поделаю кой чего...

----------


## Alenajazz

Я на работу. Сегодня все группы ансамбля: от 4-леток... 8 мая выпускники сдают два итоговых экзамена: классический танец и искусство балетмейстера (сами сочиняют танец: сами музыку выбирают, сюжет придумывают, лексику танцевальную, танцуют и либретто готовят для жюри) Ещё будет проведён конкурс "Лучший результат года" - и по результатам экзамена  вручены победителям медали. Хорошо, что всё заранее распланировала и остальные 12 предметов они сдавали в предыдущие годы... Написала программу авторскую по обучению детей танцами, а она возьми, да и победи. Признана новаторской. Теперь вот в жизнь её претворяю. Пошла претворять... :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

Думаю на счет Элины надо с классным руководителем поговорить...это же всё деньги...даааа, наверно всё таки не решусь на себя  взять эту затею... :No2:  пусть сами танцуют... :Vishenka 04:  :Party:

----------


## Долька лимона

> выпускники сдают два итоговых экзамена


Алёна, твоим ни пуха, ни пера!!!

----------


## Комик

Не понял?? Времени 21-30, а кашкадром пустой. :Nono: 
Пора на вечерний эфир забежать, потом в койку. :Grin: 
Упахались все похоже :Taunt:  :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну так свистни...или как там кошек зовут?!!!! :Derisive: 

Всем добрый вечер, я уже дома...сижу семечки грызу и читаю

----------


## Комик

> Ну так свистни...или как там кошек зовут?!!


Валерьянкой! Сами прибегут на запах. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Всем добрый вечер, я уже дома...сижу семечки грызу и читаю


Я только с работы... Завтра день суматошный. Поэтому, возможно, не выйду в эфир (повторяю, возможно!)
Некому кормить кошку на время нашего отъезда...
 Надо организовать в городе такую службу, которая будет заниматься уходом за кошками в период отъезда хозяев.  :Grin:  (ой, рабов: как думает наша кошка)

----------


## Комик

Во, валерьянка уже подействовала :Grin: 
Процесс пошел :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> валерьянка уже подействовала


Будете смеяться, но я её никогда и не видела, и не нюхала... И не представляю, как она выглядит... Если включить моё образное мышление (иногда выключаю...), то валерьянка - это такой куст зелёный, но с очертаниями фигуры Льва Лещенко или его папы Валериана Лещенко. Такой стриженный кустарник, как стригут в Туапсе, Геленджике... Сверху на кустарник одет костюм. Пиджак всенепременно розовый. Таким мне запомнился Лев Лещенко. Я его видела близко-близко. Мы работали в одной программе - на юбилее Иркутска. Мы танцевали (были цветами Сибири: жарками), а Лещенко пел. Когда он проходил мимо нас, мы все изображали его манеру петь.  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Мы когда уезжаем, с едой для нашего кота проблем как то нет...но вот с горшком... :Vah:  Приезжаем, я сразу кидаю сумки, одеваю резиновые перчатки и начинаю все вымывать...Он у меня мстительный, перс....очень страдает, если один сидит дома...сначала страдает, потом начинает мстить!!!
Орет под дверью, чтобы слышали все соседи, нагадит три ведра и издерет диван...
Но мы его все равно любим!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

 :Taunt: 

У нас в лесу заросли этой валерьянки, там лечебный корень...я как надергаю, у нас у кота праздник! Катается по полу, поет песни и слюни пускает...

----------


## Комик

> Будете смеяться, но я её никогда и не видела, и не нюхала.


Оооо. Штука классная. :Ok:  Самый мерзопакостный кошак, если учует запах (например палец помазать немного настойкой валерианы) то залижет его до кости. :Grin: 
Я над своим кошаком иногда под настроение так прикалываюсь.
Пол на кухне линолеум, намажешь каплю, потом наблюдаешь, как он сначала лижет это место, потом кверху лапами валяется и кайфует. :Grin: 




> Орет под дверью, чтобы слышали все соседи, нагадит три ведра


Если меня запереть надолго, то тремя ведрами не отделаешься. :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> я как надергаю, у нас у кота праздник! Катается по полу, поет песни и слюни пускает...


Алкаш :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Так, кто здесь без меня валерьянку разливает, а? Я сегодня всех угощала, прошу и про меня не забывать  :Grin: 
Валерьянку я люблю, правда в таблетках и кошак мой тоже её любит :Aga:  когда я тарахчу баночкой с таблетками, так он тут как тут  :Grin: 
У нас для него специальная баночка с таблетками валерианы есть, тоже вся слюнями его залита, ужасть  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Я сегодня всех угощала, прошу и про меня не забывать


Привет. :flower: 
Что за повод?? :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Да это Ириш, Комик без нас скучает и решил валерьянкой побрызгать, раз мы кошкадром... Щас он и тебя окропит....я так думаю!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Если меня запереть надолго, то тремя ведрами не отделаешься.


А если попробовать не кормить???!!!!....глупость, конечно....но это я так , теоретически....

Я смотрю тут все кошатницы собрались? :Ok:  Но у меня еще и собачка есть!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Что за повод


Так это, у нас тут друзья одни есть, они с утра затосковали, стихами тоскливыми забросали, так мы решили им мозги прочистить, а потом продезинфицировать, вот. :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> Щас он и тебя окропит.


Уже попало, я учуяла, что без меня тут что-то затевают, прискакала на вечерний опохмел, так сказать  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> так мы решили им мозги прочистить, а потом продезинфицировать, вот.


Но друзья те чего то быстро ретировались и пришлось самим погудеть!!!! И мы это сделали!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Так это, у нас тут друзья одни есть, они с утра затосковали, стихами тоскливыми забросали, так мы решили им мозги прочистить


Читал я Ваш метод чистки, с помощью клизмы. :Grin: 
А с утра, был грустный, вот и взгрустнулось. :Blush2:  
Был бы бледный, тогда бы .... :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Читал я Ваш метод чистки, с помощью клизмы.


Зато не будет такого гемороя как




> был грустный


и




> Был бледный


С нами поживёшь, румяным станешь, ну как смайлик к примеру, смущающийся  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> С нами поживёшь, румяным станешь


Поживешь, это как понимать? :Blush2:  :Grin: 
Уже в краску вгоняешь :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Поживешь, это как понимать


Каждый понимает в меру своей  распуще.......  ой, в меру своей воспитанности  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

Ушел в койку, обнимать свою любимую подушку. :Yes4: 
Всем спокойной (или если разговоритесь, то неспокойной) ночи :flower: 
зы. дел сегодня много было...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Поживешь, это как понимать?


Ты че не знаешь???!!!!
Значит так...с утра клизьма, а можно клизма, это уже как захочешь...Потом можем налить, а можем покормить...Потом урок танцев...а потом...
потом можешь идти навоз грузить! Представляешь, в теле легкость и пластичность и НИКАКИХ ГЛУПЫХ МЫСЛЕЙ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> дел сегодня много было...


У меня тоже чего то голова трещит, помолчу, пожалуй....почитаю, чего люди пишут....

----------


## Славина

А на меня уже валерьянка подействовала, пойду тоже в койку, подушку с мужем обнимать  :Grin: 
Доброй ночи всем!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> можем налить, а можем покормить...Потом урок танцев.


Нет-нет-нет. После еды два часа нельзя заниматься танцами! Зачем Комику заворот кишок???? Пусть после еды валериану роет по Одещине (Мариныч говорила, много там её) Потом уж танцы. А потом навоз. Можно совместить - пританцовывая, навоз грузить! При этом можно ещё и напевать: "А теперь мне всё равно, что повидло, что г...о

----------


## Alenajazz

*Мурк! Мурк! Мурк!!!!!**
 Едут велосипеды по ручьям!!!!* (это шифровка: центр вызывает "Ручьёву", она же Спицына!!!!!)
 Говорила - свисти, если что.... 
Кошаки же свистеть не умеют....
Мурк! Мурк! Мурк!!!!

Ладно... Нет пока никого, оставлю кошаков, так как до 11 мая я в темку вряд ли зайду.... 11 мая кошачий сбор в 22 часа, здесь!!!!
Пароль:
- Усы, лапы, хвост!
Отзыв:
- Сами такие!!!! :Vah:  (во меня ночером плющит....)

[IMG]http://*********org/1715461.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Можно совместить - пританцовывая, навоз грузить! При этом можно ещё и напевать: "А теперь мне всё равно, что повидло, что г...о


Класс. :Ok:  С утра сразу настроение поднялось :Grin: 




> Ладно... Нет пока никого, оставлю кошаков,


Я уже здесь, но не надолго. :Aga:  
Пью утренний кофе, ем рисовую кашку и погружаюсь в деревенскую жизнь :Taunt:  ( в теплый ароматный навоз :Grin: )
Доброе утро барышни. :flower:  Всем приятного аппетита :Grin: 
зы. Если что, я не виноват, Аленка первая начала :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> После еды два часа нельзя заниматься танцами!


Странно...У нас на Одещине, на свадьбАх, сначала КАК напьются, плотно закусывая, а потом начинают плясать...потом поплясали и быстренько за стол, опять натолклися и снова плясать...И так начиная с 12 дня и до ....бывает и до 5 часов утра следущего дня...

Но так как Комик не с Одещины, прислушаюсь, Алён к твоим авторитетным заявлениям....НЕ БУДЕМ ЕГО КОРМИТЬ И ПОИТЬ! пусть в холостую танцует, на голодный желудок!
А валерьяну рыть???!!!! Наши местные заготовители валерианы приезжих конкурентов не любят ( бабки с лопатками и мешками)....Но Комик у нас обаяшка, я думаю сможет наших бабок приручить, тем более он такой специалист по навозу!!!! У нас таких специалистов НУ ОЧЕНЬ УВАЖАЮТ!!!

Всем доброе утро! Алёна наверное на Киев собирается...Эх...Танюху увидит...

а погода у нас...холодина продолжается... :Tu:   Каштаны тоже не цветут(((( .....А всегда на 9 мая цвелииииии......

----------


## Славина

Привет девчонки и мальчик!  :flower:   :Pivo: 
Кому танцы танцевать, кому навоз грузить, а кому и песни пора попеть, побегу порепетирую  :Yes4: 
*Маришка*, хочу ещё один ролик в нашу львовскую тему закинуть, по последним Сашиным фото, правда там такие у всех морды лица  :Grin:  но я повыбирала самые красивые  :Yes4: 
Что-то Сашуля с нашим кино подзадерживается пока, ну подождем ещё.

----------


## Славина

> .У нас на Одещине, на свадьбАх, сначала КАК напьются, плотно закусывая, а потом начинают плясать...потом поплясали и быстренько за стол, опять натолклися и снова плясать...


Так и у нас так на свадьбах, теперь будем делать наоборот.
Гости зашли, сначала танцы до упаду, а потом, к вечерку и за столы посадим  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариныч


Алён, прочитала вот это...сразу в мозгу...Мариныч....трио Маренич...Ну Фсё!!!! Щас спою!!!...хожу пою, между прочим

http://www.zaycev.net/pages/3388/338...iniplayer=true

 :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Гости зашли, сначала танцы до упаду, а потом, к вечерку и за столы посадим


У нас за это могут морду лица набить... :Taunt:  Так что лучше не будем Ириш так жестоко с людьми :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> .НЕ БУДЕМ ЕГО КОРМИТЬ И ПОИТЬ! пусть в холостую танцует, на голодный желудок!


Нет, ну народ, а!!! :Blink: 
Стоила мне пару дней в темку не заглядывать, уже тут дискриминация, понимаешь!!!
И чё ж в ы это Комика  тут решили на диету посадить? Главное-НИ кормить, НИ поить!!! :Nono:  Так ведь обезвоживание органиЗЬМУ-самое страшное!!! А дальше...
Не,Марин, ты сама-то понимаешь, что пишешь? :Blink: 
Цитирую: "Пусть* вхолостую* танцует..."  А ведь он, как честный человек, причем неоднократно, писал о том, что женат-давно и счастливо ( см. посты типа о том, что "холодно-пошел к бабе в койку" и т.п.)  :Aga: 
А ты народ, случайно во флудилку заглянувший,вот этим самым корнем слова (ХОЛОСТ) :Derisive:  дезинформируешь!!! 
У нас же мужЧИНок мало, каждая так и норовит...а ты такой знак оставила...как доктор Плейшнер -  цветок на подоконнике... :Taunt: 





> (во меня ночером плющит....)


АГА,АЛЁН, А МЕНЯ-С УТРАААААААААА :Vah:  :Grin:  :Yes4:  Вы уж меня простите-извините, что-то пошалить захотелось.......


И, кстати, про холостой :Grin: ...
навеяло...
-Что такое холостой патрон?
Ответ блондинки-секретарши:
-Неженатый начальник.

----------


## Окрыленная

http://blogger-ilf.ru/post164936877/
 :Ok:

----------


## Богиня

окрыленная...ты че меня игноришь? :Nono:  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 

А я чё...я ни чё :Blush2: ...мне Алёна запретила



> Нет-нет-нет. После еды два часа нельзя заниматься танцами! Зачем Комику заворот кишок????


А я мигом могу поляну накрыть...у меня всегда в торбе есть!!!!

Танюш, рада тебя видеть!....что ты тоже заходишь в нашу "глупую" темку :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Пусть вхолостую танцует..."


Ну это в смысле не заправленный....вот ведь слово одно, а сколько у него значений!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Окрыленная*, 
*Богиня*, 

О! Девушки нарисовались...а хозяина то нет :Tu: ...вот он расстроится, когда увидит что с вами разминулся

----------


## Комик

> Вы уж меня простите-извините, что-то пошалить захотелось...


Татьяна :Ok: , рад. :flower:  (заступница :Aga: )



> вот он расстроится, когда увидит что с вами разминулся


Так вечером заскочу и поговорим :Aga:  (посидим-поокаем :Grin: )
Я буквально на 10 минут и снова работать, погода погода позволяет. :Blush2:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет! Как Савраска сегодня бегала... :Vah:  Мариныч, всё готово к отчаливанию в Киев! Выезжаем завтра ночером. Встречаемся с твоей подругой у главного входа в универмаг "Украина"
Дочитала книгу про "Милые кости" 
Книга оставила хорошее впечатление. Интересно, что выйдет с экранизацией у Питера Джексона...

Не люблю книги, после которых чувствуешь себя беспомощной.... В стиле: "Всё предопределено" или "Всё лишь вариации однажды выбранной темы" - это не для меня.

----------


## Комик

> Всем привет! Как Савраска сегодня бегала..


Взаимно. :Aga:  Сам, как Сивка-бурка. :Grin: 
зы. Часок побуду в эфире. :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я индейку сейчас готовлю. Есть охота - аж морда болит!  :Grin: 

Купила журнал "Психология" в дорогу. Меня там статья одна уж очень заинтересовала, но я не читаю: в дорогу, значит в дорогу... Что-то в Киеве всего плюс 6. У нас и то плюс 15. Но я же сибирячка. А это значит, что всегда с собой есть тёплые вещи и чай в термосе.  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем, кто в этой темке:

[IMG]http://*********org/1720469.jpg[/IMG]

*НИКОГДА НЕ СДАВАЙТЕСЬ!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Постараюсь заглянуть завтра в темку после экзаменов у танцоров моих. Надеюсь, что сдадут неплохо!

[IMG]http://*********org/1737876.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1721492.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1760407.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

У нас черёмуха цветёт, чувствуете, какой запах, я да :)))



А это *Аленка*, коллекция гитар моего мужа:



Но одну уже надумал продавать, менять на новую :)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> чувствуете, какой запах,


У нас тоже зацвела!!!! Ароматы.... :Tender: 
Насчёт гитар... У нас недавно тоже их три было. И бас ещё...
А я хотела научиться играть на ударных. И до сих пор хочу. Хотя бы на конго, бонго или джембе. В Ростове есть школы игры на этих инструментах. И капоэйра есть....

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот и капоэйра:

[IMG]http://*********org/1753259.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1743019.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1722539.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

*Алёнка*, какие классные фотки  :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет!
Черёмуха у нас уже отцвела...еще неделю назад... а холодина сейчас :Tu: 

Алён, беседовала с Таней, говорит, что сейчас холодно, но смотрела прогноз, вроде на праздники распогодится...давно у нас такого не  было :Blink: 
Обычно мы на майские в ставке купаемся, загораем и шашлыки жарим...Всегда градусов 25-28...А сейчас :Jopa: 

Опять достала из шкафа пуховик, сижу шмыгаю, потому что перед этим промерзла...ВОЩЕ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Фото действительно очень красивые....такие полеты...

А я чего то сегодня намоталась, взяла и на ночь нажралась :Blush2: ...Намазала курку песто, налила своего коньяка стопку...хлопнула, закусила маринованным грибом...вроде попустило...

----------


## Славина

> Опять достала из шкафа пуховик, сижу шмыгаю, потому что перед этим промерзла.


*Мариш*, какой пуховик, давай по коньячку  :Grin: 

А-а-а, ты уже, да? Ну молодец!

А нас сегодня валерьянкой никто не угощал  :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> достала из шкафа пуховик


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

У нас плюс 15-18. На 9 мая плюс 25 ожидается.
Зяме своей нашли того, кто будет кормить и беседы с ней беседовать. Она у меня такая же прожорливая и словоохотливая, как и я. Фотка Зямы (Земфиры):

[IMG]http://*********org/1756324.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Намазала курку песто


Переведи... Я латынь забывать стала....

----------


## Славина

Мой Босяра:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Босяра:


Красавец!!!!
Ну ладно, я буду план экзамена писать! Надо, чтобы красиво! А то у меня где-то на листочке кратко набросано.... А надо всё по-французски написать....
10 критериев  будет. 

Я заметила, что ты любишь тёплые тона. У тебя и дома всё такое жёлто-оранжевое и кошак в тон!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Ой, на нашего Яшу похож...



> Переведи... Я латынь забывать стала....


Курка - это курица...но в данном случае петух домашний, сваренный собственноручно

Песто это такой соус итальянский...называется понтово, но на самом деле это зелень перекрученная с орехами, сыром, и оливковым масло...
Очень мы это дело любим. Это песто у меня из черемши. Еще делаю из шпината...руколлы...и базилика...Как травища новая вырастит, так я накручу банку и в холодильник, а потом намазал что хошь....и балдею...


Сейчас сижу и фото рассматриваю...Боже! Какая красота! Посмотрите...

http://ogarskaya.livejournal.com/42251.html

----------


## Alenajazz

> Песто это такой соус итальянский.


 :Vah:  :Yahoo:  :Vah: 
Надо будет сделать!!!!! А пропорции??? А то у меня гигантомания. Я если котлеты делаю, то они у меня с полсковородки.... :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Я заметила, что ты любишь тёплые тона. У тебя и дома всё такое жёлто-оранжевое и кошак в тон


*Аленка*,  кошак у меня серо-белый, это от обоев осветило так его шерсть :)))

А Зяма твоя тоже красавица  :Ok: 

*Маришка* и правда  красотища  :Aga: 

А Яшу покажешь своего?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Девчонки, чего то я сегодня устала...пойду я спать...
Алёнк, съездишь к Киев...приедешь, я тебе подробно расскажу, лады?
Мы кстати с Танюхой заядлые кулинарки. За здоровое питание! По этому делу у нас постоянный обмен опытом и обсуждения, если увлекаешься с удовольствием поделимся. 
На первом месте у нас выпечка...Печем все в подряд! Таня очень серьезно к этому относится и печет очень сложные рецепты...да-да-да..
А я мясо люблю, поэтому я люблю всякие мясные штучки и соусы к этому...вот вкратце...

Иззевалась вся!  Видно коньяк начал действовать!  :Yes4: Все! Спокойной ночи! До встречи!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А Яшу покажешь своего?


Ириш, завта сфотаю и покажу, ладно?

----------


## Славина

Окей девчонки, разбегаемся по койкам :)))  доброй ночи и до завтра!!!

*Аленка*, хорошей поездки!!! Увидимся. Пароль я помню, кажись "Усы, лапы, хвост" :)))) Отзыв: "Сами такие!"  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алён, специально для тебя забежала сказать, что ...ЖИЗНЬ НАЧИНАЕТ НАЛАЖИВАТЬСЯ!!!
Ночью прошел дождь, а в Киеве вчера вечером был. С утра СОЛНЦЕ!!!!  и все сразу резко расцвело! Яблони, каштаны, сирень и поздние тюльпаны. Но еще прохладно...Это оказывается в Карпатах снег выпал, вот до нас и дошел тот ледяной ветер(((
Так что я думаю, что все будет хорошо, но на всякий случай теплое бери, на вечер....и зонт!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> http://ogarskaya.livejournal.com/42251.html


Мариш, какая прелесть! Просто чудо! Восторг! Посмотрела, вернулась к началу и смотрела снова!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 

Ага...так сразу захотелось поехать туда...

Когда я кинула Алёне вот эту ссылку...

http://lapundrik.livejournal.com/77358.html

Угадай, что сделала эта дама?...я до сих пор удивляюсь!!! :Vah:  и восхищаюсь...Ладно, если захочет, пусть сама расскажет :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Угадай, что сделала эта дама?...я до сих пор удивляюсь!!! и восхищаюсь...Ладно, если захочет, пусть сама расскажет


Чего угадывать то! Вы ж об этом здесь несколько постов написали. Ты упоминала свою подругу, давала Алене советы по подбору гардероба. Что могу сказать! Молодец! Я так не могу! Посмотрела фото, вспомнилось. Я уже писала, что была  в Одессе. В то же лето я была и Тирасполе и в Киеве. Студенческий стройотряд Вара-86! Ну ооооооооооооооо-чень было интересно и весело! :Taunt:

----------


## Богиня

> Мы кстати с Танюхой заядлые кулинарки. За здоровое питание! По этому делу у нас постоянный обмен опытом и обсуждения, если увлекаешься с удовольствием поделимся. 
> На первом месте у нас выпечка...Печем все в подряд!


 я чета...не понимаю...как здорвое питание и выпечка могут быть рядом? :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Всем привет! через пару часиков зайду и подробно расскажу про сегодняшний экзамен, скину фотки.*

----------


## Комик

Привет барышни. :flower:  
Я тут без связи немного посидел. Денюшка закончилась. :Aga: 
Смотрю, за время моего отсутствия, кошаки на валерьянку сбежались. :Grin: 
У меня тоже дома есть, только не Пэрс, а беспородный кастрат. :Grin: 



> На первом месте у нас выпечка...Печем все в подряд!





> я чета...не понимаю...как здорвое питание и выпечка могут быть рядом?


Правильно Стася. Так их. :Nono:  А то напекут всяких сдоб и плюшек с абрикосами и персиками. :Aga: 
Надо на север Вас забросить. Тогда и будите здоровое питание соблюдать. :Aga: 
Надо не тортики печь, а кулебяки с капустой, с зеленым лучком и яйцом. :Yes4: 
С Мурманским палтусом, с брусникой или клюквой. :Aga:  
Вот это вещщщщщь. :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот ведь вы темные... :Taunt: 
Ладно, не буду об этом, это же не кулинарный сайт. А все таки интернет шикарная штука иногда видишь как у людей стереотипно мозг работает...
Не вот не могу не спросить, а что по вашему здоровое питание? :Grin:  Интересно узнать, прям не могу.... :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Не вот не могу не спросить, а что по вашему здоровое питание? Интересно узнать, прям не могу..


Привет Мариша. :flower:  Если у меня спрашиваешь, то скажу так. 
Все, что не вкусно, то и есть здоровое питание. :Aga: 
Попробуй ради интереса, диеты 7, 15 и т.д. :Ok:  :Grin: 
Все либо отварное и не острое. А 7-я еще и все без мяса, и соли ВООБЩЕ. :Ok:  :Grin: 
Вернее можно мяса иди рыбу, но не более 50 гр. в день, с учетом супа и второго. :Aga: 
Но откровенно говоря, можно и нарушать, но не нужно, или иногда. :Grin: 
Свой вариант Богиня надеюсь напишет. :Blush2:

----------


## Богиня

> Надо не тортики печь, а кулебяки с капустой, с зеленым лучком и яйцом.
> С Мурманским палтусом, с брусникой или клюквой. 
> Вот это вещщщщщь.


ага, куда полезнее)))) ф топку тесто вообще...вот начинки - вещь! капуста, брусника, клюква особенно)

а палтус это рыба...да?

----------


## Богиня

> Не вот не могу не спросить, а что по вашему здоровое питание? Интересно узнать, прям не могу....


да не...почему стереотипно)))
я выпечку правда в здоровом питании не понимаю...потому что как я думаю...Вы просто пресное тесто не кушаете или одними бисквитами не питаетесь? :Smile3:  макароны из твердых сортов могу понять, без всяких соусов...а вот в сочетании с сахаром, солью и особенно мясом неа)))....немного не повредит, конечно, ни фигуре, ни здоровью пресного печеного. Вы какое печете?

а здоровое питание для меня это соли - нет (самое сложное...для меня. я игнорю сахар в любом виде с детства, терпеть немогу сладости), а вот соль...но отказываюсь), это нет мясу - да, для меня любому. без него отлично функционирует организм. рыбу вот приветствую...это овощи, это фрукты...это отсутствие жареного, мучного (про пресное писала, что не ваверно, просто тоже не люблю выпечку ни в каком виде...)

короч,здоровое питание, это когда организм не мучается солью, жареным, жирным, газированным, мучным сладким!

----------


## Комик

> а палтус это рыба...да?


Стася, ты меня удивляешь! :Vah: 
Это такое горючее, для лампы. :Aga:  (вместо керосина :Grin: )
Если крупная рыбина, то жира много, можно и машину заправить :Grin: 
Рыба классная, но жирная и вкусная зараза. :Aga:  Пироги с палтусом, это отпад. :Ok:  Уже слюна потекла. :Aga: 



> короч,здоровое питание, это когда организм не мучается солью, жареным, жирным, газированным, мучным сладким!


Прям с меня, картина маслом писана. :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Спасибо за ответы :flower: 

Интересно как в разном возрасте люди  одно и тоже слово понимают по разному...Речь ведь идет не о диете.
Я например очень люблю мясо. Какой нибудь сыроед сейчас расчихвостит меня в пух и прах, что это бееее... :Nono: 
Но я хищница :Grin:  Люблю кашерное мясо,рыбу, чтобы трипалась...кисломолочное и сыры...
Короче мы в своем среднем возрасте пришли к тому, что есть можно все! Но есть правила - количество и сочетаемость продуктов. И еще практически полный отказ от готовых магазинных продуктов. Т.е все готовим сами.
Чтобы не вдаваться тут глубоко, скажу, что не считаю выпечку вредной. Домашние пироги по праздникам - это вкусно и я думаю вреда от кусочка пирога не будет...и кусочка домашнего торта тоже...
Хлеб печем сами.

Я вообще за гармонию...Тема эта обширная....
А чего я сказала стереотипно? вот смотрите я сказала, что мы печем
Так Стася считает выпечку вредной....ну пусть, ради бога...девушка она молодая, у нее есть свое мнение
А Комик почему то решил, что выпечка - это торты и плюшки...
А я под словом выпечка имела в виду, печеное в духовке...или в русской печи...А там и хлеб, лепешки...и пироги кстати тоже...

----------


## Комик

> А Комик почему то решил, что выпечка - это торты и плюшки...


Комик не решил, Комик просто пошутил :Grin: , но восприняли всерьез. :Tu: 
Комик многое и сам может рассказать про выпечку :Grin: 
Если есть желание, то ноу проблем. :Aga:  Сам выпечку люблю и иногда, даже и пеку :Aga: 
А блины, так те вообще могу в любое время забацать. Быстро и вкусно :Aga: 
А то что потолстею, так мне вроде не грозит, конституция такая. Толстых в роду не было. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

вот кстати сегодня смотрела передачу по украинскому телевидению "Меняю жинку", ну украинцы меня поймут ...там показали две крайности. Одна семья только травой питается, такие они вялые, блаженные...
А другая семья - только мясо, холодцы, котлеты...и все...Так баба там агрессивная, а мужик какой то закормленный....сонный...
Так что крайности всегда плохо...

----------


## Alenajazz

Есть региональные особенности. Где тепло - можно и без мяса обойтись. А вот на севере вы просто замёрзните, не употребляя мяса!
А ещё есть версия, что кулинарные пристрастия зависят от группы крови. Что те, у кого 1 группа крови - любители мяса (это я), а у кого 4 - любители овощей. Про 2 и 3 не помню.

А теперь про экзамен. Отрадно то, что младшая группа ансамбля осталась после занятий на экзамен старшей группы. Сказали, что будут морально поддерживать.
Сдавали классический танец и детскую авторскую постановку, которую назвали "Танец - это жизнь!" Написали сами либретто, оформили, распечатали. Естественно, сами сочиняли танцевальную композицию и сами подбирали и компоновали музыку. Я осталась довольна. Жюри - тоже. Так же было подведение итогов "Лучший ученик года" и прошла церемония награждения. Эта группа у меня в этом году выпускается. Прозанимались 6 лет.

*На экзамене по классическому танцу:
*

[IMG]http://*********org/1710126.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1748001.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1728545.jpg[/IMG]

*После награждения. Выпускники и мы с Ритой* (шикарный концертмейстер, играет и джаз с импровизациями!!!)

[IMG]http://*********org/1703969.jpg[/IMG]

*Либретто детской авторской постановки  (второй сдаваемый предмет называется "искусство балетмейстера")*

[IMG]http://*********org/1725472.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сам выпечку люблю и иногда, даже и пеку


Абалдеть!!!!! Я тебя еще больше уважать стала!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> С Мурманским палтусом, с брусникой или клюквой.


И где же ты берешь эти удивительные продукты? :Grin:  Неужели из тех краев???

Много слышала о  палтусе, но никогда не ела :No2: ...жалка....

----------


## Окрыленная

Я отличный кулинар.. люблю и мясо и выпечку.. хоть прибейте и совмещать несовместимое.вот вчера делала..

 и салатик " Лисий хвост"

----------


## Богиня

> Спасибо за ответы
> 
> Интересно как в разном возрасте люди  одно и тоже слово понимают по разному...Речь ведь идет не о диете.
> Я например очень люблю мясо. Какой нибудь сыроед сейчас расчихвостит меня в пух и прах, что это бееее...
> 
> Так Стася считает выпечку вредной....ну пусть, ради бога...девушка она молодая, у нее есть свое мнение
> А Комик почему то решил, что выпечка - это торты и плюшки...
> А я под словом выпечка имела в виду, печеное в духовке...или в русской печи...А там и хлеб, лепешки...и пироги кстати тоже...


если сыроед не фанатик, а пришел к этому через понимание, что для него лучше именно так питаться, не разнесет :Grin:  :Taunt: , я кстати вопрос задал, потому как мне интересно...правда.
у меня свой рацион, по жизни сформированный сейчас, здоровое питание, и аюрведа интересуют очень интересны и актуальны...посему мучное и удивило...

моя бабушка, кстати...в русской печи летом в деревне, в летнем доме, пекла пироги...с черникой, рыбой, морошкой...мясом, всем подряд...я таких не видела ни у кого - нежные, высокие...сочные. правда не ела особо, не люблю, как писала уже и как то мне кажется фигуре пипец :Vah: ...
вот лепешки из тандыра это вещь...))) помню вкус...

----------


## Богиня

> А теперь про экзамен. Отрадно то, что младшая группа ансамбля осталась после занятий на экзамен старшей группы. Сказали, что будут морально поддерживать.


а отметили экзамен уже? :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Алён, а ты только детей учишь? а взрослых?
Помню после просмотра фильма "Давайте потанцуем" так захотелось пойти и научится танцевать по настоящему...просто для себя....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Богиня*, 

Ты знаешь, на удивление, когда моя подруга перестала покупать готовую выпечку, а стала печь сама...похудела на ...точно забыла, но около 20 кг...
А я люблю яркую кухню. Общее название - Средиземноморскую...хотя туда же и кавказ и восток...
И всякую "гадость" :Ok: ...кинзу, маслины, мидии, сыр с плесенью и жирную рыбу...Блин так хорошо, сидеть на берегу моря, вечером...в шезлонге...В одной руке бокал красного вина, а вдругой сигаретка... :Blush2: 

Щас чувствую опять меня закидают помидорами, насчет здоровья, но курю только как деликатес, на отдыхе...и получаю от этого удовольствие!!!  :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а отметили экзамен уже?


Теперь уже в Киеве отметим!  :Grin: 
А  с выпускниками и их родителями идём праздновать  в ресторан - после моего приезда и вручения им свидетельств об образовании!  :Smile3: 




> а ты только детей учишь? а взрослых?


У меня два детских ансамбля: "Фейерверк" и "Лимузин", был взрослый, назывался "Капучино", но..... Ходят взрослые нерегулярно. А при таком виде деятельности это не есть гуд.... Дети ответственнее и не так заняты, как взрослые. Хотя не скрою, мне очень нравилось заниматься со взрослыми.... Но, к сожалению, пришлось ансамбль разогнать...

----------


## Богиня

> *Богиня*, 
> 
> Ты знаешь, на удивление, когда моя подруга перестала покупать готовую выпечку, а стала печь сама...похудела на ...точно забыла, но около 20 кг...
> А я люблю яркую кухню. Общее название - Средиземноморскую...хотя туда же и кавказ и восток...
> И всякую "гадость"...кинзу, маслины, мидии, сыр с плесенью и жирную рыбу...Блин так хорошо, сидеть на берегу моря, вечером...в шезлонге...В одной руке бокал красного вина, а вдругой сигаретка...
> 
> Щас чувствую опять меня закидают помидорами, насчет здоровья, но курю только как деликатес, на отдыхе...и получаю от этого удовольствие!!!


подруга могла покупать песочное тесто..что просмерть для фигуры))) а печь бисквитное...короче, можно докопаться от чего сие чудо свершилось :Aga: 

что касается яркой кухни и я люблю...всегда в холодильнике зелень, перцы...овощи любых цветов, вино для приготовления блюд)))
оливки вообще страсть...они ж соленые :Smile3: , с косточкой большие итальянские обожаю...
ну и сигаретки никак не изгоню тоже)), определенные люблю...под мартини с нашей закуской из красной рыбки...конечно, это к здоровому питанию отношения не имеет :Vah:

----------


## Комик

> Так баба там агрессивная, а мужик какой то закормленный.


У меня жена наоборот агрессивная, когда голодная. :Grin:  
А я сам ем, (иной раз, как конь), а все поправится больше, чем 75 кг не могу. :Grin: 




> На экзамене по классическому танцу:


Абалдеть, вот это стойки. Класс! :Ok:  :flower: 




> И где же ты берешь эти удивительные продукты? Неужели из тех краев???


Палтус ловят в Мурманске и он в свежем или соленом виде продается даже в Москве. :Aga: 
Копченый (выловленный в Мурманске)палтус в основном сейчас из Норвегии гонят по всему Союзу.
Будет возможность, обязательно попробуй. Отменная и довольно дорогая рыба. :Ok: 
Лично для меня, вкуснее Астраханской осетрины или семги и форели.



> Я отличный кулинар.. люблю и мясо и выпечку.


Оригинальный бутер получился. :Grin: 




> моя бабушка, кстати...в русской печи летом в деревне, в летнем доме, пекла пироги...с черникой, рыбой, морошкой...мясом, всем подряд...я таких не видела ни у кого - нежные, высокие...сочные


Это северные традиции, большие и высокие пироги. Моя мама до сих пор такие в Русской печке печет, когда в гости к ней приезжаешь. :Yes4: 



> вот лепешки из тандыра это вещь...))) помню вкус..


А то. В Турции ими объедался бывало. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну...ребяты...я смотрю мы бы спелись...или спились?бы...если бы встретились... :Taunt: 



> Копченый


вот копченое не ем, иногда кто нибудь всунет в рот...так потом бок болит :Grin: ...А вот сырого или вяленого попробовала бы...надо в Одессе поискать, а вдруг будет...

----------


## Alenajazz

Я люблю пирог с налимом. У меня отец - рыбак. И дома в детстве всегда стояло в холодильнике ведро малосольного хариуса и банка трёхлитровая красной икры!

----------


## Богиня

что то какие слова сегодня...налим...палтус...я из рыб знаю форель, лещей и карасей с красноперками. которых люблю ловить...а и щук))

----------


## Богиня

> банка трёхлитровая красной икры!


 да...у нас тоже банки стояли...сестре надо было постоянно ее есть...врачи прописали. так она выбрасывала ее)) ненавидит икру с тех пор...вредительница)

----------


## Alenajazz

> что то какие слова сегодня...


Я же сибирячка. В Таганейро 8 лет живу, до этого - год в Волгодонске. Хариус - моя самая любимая рыба! Омуль не очень понимаю, хотя и он тоже неплох...

----------


## Богиня

> Хариус - моя самая любимая рыба! Омуль не очень понимаю, хотя и он тоже неплох...


 :Vah:  :Vah: 

слушайте...щас дошло...моя любимая сказка это мумитролли и зима...так вот в ней омуль был! получается...он рыб??

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну нифигасе...тут еще и рыбаки собрались? так мы тоже это дело полюбляем!  Если время есть на Хаджибее  рыбачим...



> я из рыб знаю форель


ты в каких горах живешь, то? Абалдеть...форель она ловит! Я тож хочу форель ловить :Yes4: 
А у нас все судаки, бычки, кефаль и камбала... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> кефаль


 :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 
Ну вас нафиг... Через полтора часа - такси на вокзал, а вы тут душу травите... Я когда к матушке ездила несколько лет назад, то пока добиралась (а пришлось ехать через Москву, из Ростова не было билетов. Короче, дорога туда заняла неделю), то у меня перед глазами вяленый хариус был. Только глаза закрою - он маячит. Приехала через неделю, поезд ночью пришёл, матушка встречает, а у меня взгляд бешенный и первый вопрос: "Мама! Есть хариус??"
Ночью граница и таможня. Фиг поспишь... Буду журнальчик читать!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Так! Опять! Как вечер, все разговоры о жратве! Пардон! Еще о крепких напитках бывают дискуссии. Впечатление, что все сидят на строгой диете - оттого и мысли у всех сходятся на еде. :Taunt: 
Девчонки, давайте лучше о прекрасном! Сегодня Мариша такие "вещи" классые показывала!

----------


## Богиня

> ты в каких горах живешь, то? Абалдеть...форель она ловит! Я тож хочу форель ловить
> А у нас все судаки, бычки, кефаль и камбала...


я форель знаю)))), а ловлю лещей...щуков...красноперок всяких и карасей...правда бывают огромные карси просто :Aga: 
на рыбалке не была нескольо лет...

с ума с вами сойду...то деревней душу рвут, то рыбалкой... :Tu:  хоть о путешествиях не говорим, алилуя...))))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 

Маш, так жратва ЭТО ТАК ПРЕКРАСНО!!!! особенно когда она, как у нас говорят, кашерная и в замечательной компании!!!! :Tender:  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> вяленый хариус


Хариусов тоже не ела...блин, скоко еще в жизни не опробованного.. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Да!!!...Мы еще о сексе не говорили...воть :Blush2: ...обычно туда скатываемся, после еды и выпивки...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> замечательной компании!!!!


Вот с этим согласна! Целиком и полностью! В хорошей компании и корочка хлеба сладкой покажется!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Это что? Типа я пришла и сломала вашу теплую компашку! Ну, извиняйте!

----------


## Alenajazz

> хоть о путешествиях не говорим,


 :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2: 
У меня через два часа поезд в Киев, через месяц - в Абхазию, через два месяца - в Иркутск и севернее!!! (и к матушке заеду, и к друзьям, и мужу хоть Байкал покажу, а то он южанин, Байкал в глаза не видел!)

----------


## Комик

> Ну...ребяты...я смотрю мы бы спелись...или спились?бы...если бы встретились.


А то! :Yes4: 



> И дома в детстве всегда стояло в холодильнике ведро малосольного хариуса


О это классная штука. Есть такая река, Ямца называется. Там его на "кораблик" (снасть такая) здорово ловить. :Aga: 




> что то какие слова сегодня...налим...палтус...я из рыб знаю форель, лещей и карасей


В Волгограде, наверняка судак есть, он в Астрахани и на севере, совсем разный по вкусу. :Aga: 




> Хариус - моя самая любимая рыба! Омуль не очень понимаю, хотя и он тоже неплох...


Я омуля копченого ел, из Иркутска привозили. Мне понравился. :Ok: 




> А у нас все судаки, бычки, кефаль и камбала.


А у меня последнее время, все больше в деревне "сигаретные бычки", в банке из под консервов.




> Ночью граница и таможня.


Сало не бери, оштрафуют, это контрабанда! :Grin: 
Желаю счастливой дороги!




> Так! Опять! Как вечер, все разговоры о жратве!


Да я бы и рад про сэкос поговорить, все жду, когда про котлеты тема пойдет.  Тогда сразу и на него родимого все переключатся, как в прошлый раз. :Grin: 



> с ума с вами сойду...то деревней душу рвут, то рыбалкой.


Я же говорил, пора переходить к разговору про сэкас :Aga: 




> Маш, так жратва ЭТО ТАК ПРЕКРАСНО!!!! особенно когда она, как у нас говорят, кашерная и в замечательной компании!!


Ну и когда после жратвы на остальное Вас барышни потянет?? :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это что? Типа я пришла и сломала вашу теплую компашку! Ну, извиняйте!


 :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> и сломала вашу теплую компашку!


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Ручьёва!  :Nono: Сейчас перейду на непереводимый русский фольклор! (ты ещё не представляешь себе, как умеют ругаться хореографы!!!! Мы весь день по-французски говорим-говорим названия "па", а как всё достанет, то каааааак выскажемся!)

----------


## Комик

> Да!!!...Мы еще о сексе не говорили...воть...обычно туда скатываемся, после еды и выпивки...


Ну наконец, только об этом написал, а тут.. :Taunt:  :Grin: 



> Это что? Типа я пришла и сломала вашу теплую компашку! Ну, извиняйте!


Маша, ты чего, сейчас самое то начнется :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сало не бери, оштрафуют, это контрабанда!


Как-то ехали с ансамблем. Граница. Проверка документов, доверенностей от родителей на провоз детей. Таможенник спрашивает:
- Дети - все граждане Украины? (фамилии у детей: Гарькуша, Гончаренко, Шаповал и так далее...)
- Дети - все граждане России!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сейчас перейду на непереводимый русский фольклор!


Вот! Что и требовалось! Пошла живая реакция! Ура Жизнь кипит! У меня уже улыбка 6 на 9! Узнаю юморных подруг!




> как умеют ругаться хореографы!!!!


Это  провокация была! Зато сработала! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Не знаю как сало, а вот спиртное трясут...ну это на кого попадешь...Ты где границу пересекаешь, на какой станции?

----------


## Комик

> Это провокация была! Зато сработала!


А когда про это начнется??? 
А то ночь скоро наступит:)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ты где границу пересекаешь, на какой станции?


Я этим поездом не ездила ни разу. Но вроде после Успенки. Спиртное не берём (нафига в Тулу со своим самоваром???) 




> Это провокация была!


Иди отжимайся 50 раз. :Grin:  Провокаторша! :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А когда про это начнется??? 
> А то ночь скоро наступит:)))


Начинаю!
" Люблю я макароны, хотя моя невеста их не любит!
Люблю я макароны,хоть говорят они меня погубят!"
Вот любовь бывает и такой! А я че? Я ничего! Это песня такая была. Давно это было! Это как раз тогда было, когда одна тетенька по телеку сказала :"У нас в СССР сэкса нет!"  :Blink:  Может поэтому и пели про любовь к макаронам? Цезура тогда свирепая была! :Nono:

----------


## Славина

> А когда про это начнется???
> А то ночь скоро наступит:)))


А тебе зачем про это???
Тебе всё равно с подушкой обниматься  :Grin: 
Вот сейчас одни девчонки останутся, уж мы то посмакуем эту тему  :Grin: 

Всем приветик!!!
Я тут слегка слюной поперхнулась, как про рыбу разговор пошел, я любительница этого дела в любом виде, в смысле рыбу кушать  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Провокаторша!


Ржу! Как приятно с интеллигентными людьми поговорить! Обожаю вас девчонки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Комик

> У нас в СССР сэкса нет!


Он был подпольный (за занавеской в деревенском доме :Grin: ) 
И само-собой в деревне всегда по субботам ходили в баню, только с женами. :Aga:  :Ok:  (А заодно и мылись тоже :Grin: )

----------


## Окрыленная

Друзья мои!!! У меня отличная новость... Наш милый админ сделал меня МОДЕРАТОРОМ!!!! ВАще нет слов!!! Спасибо вам!!! Так трогательно!!

----------


## Славина

> Друзья мои!!! У меня отличная новость... Наш милый админ сделал меня МОДЕРАТОРОМ!!!! ВАще нет слов!!! Спасибо вам!!! Так трогательно!!


Ну вот и повод!!!  :Yahoo:  
Молодец!!! Поздравляем!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
 Накрывай поляну, выпьем, поедим и заведём разговор об ЭТОМ! :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> А тебе зачем про это???
> Тебе всё равно с подушкой обниматься


А мне жена это привозит два-три раза в неделю в деревню. :Grin: 
Вот как наговоришься, а утром завтра и привезет (это) вместе с едой. :Aga: 



> Ржу! Как приятно с интеллигентными людьми поговорить! Обожаю вас девчонки!!!!!!!


Нет, чтоб мужиков так обожала :Tu: , хотя меня не надо, я пошляк. :Grin: 



> Друзья мои!!! У меня отличная новость... Наш милый админ сделал меня МОДЕРАТОРОМ!!!! ВАще нет слов!!! Спасибо вам!!! Так трогательно!!


Абалдеть. Теперь Иришка все мои посты постирает! :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Сэкс отменяется! Достаем опять бутылки и "жратву" и поздравляем нашу Иришку!!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Накрывай поляну, выпьем, поедим и заведём разговор об ЭТОМ


Мы уже про вино и про еду досыта наговорились. :Aga:  
Ты давай, не отлынивай и не уводи разговор снова про жратву :Nono:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> два-три раза в неделю


Ну нифигасе...аж завидно....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> И само-собой в деревне всегда по субботам ходили в баню


В баню ходили не только в деревне! Кстати, вспомнился один смешной случай. Был у нас сосед один чудной такой дядька с бороденкой замусоленной и сам весь такой неухоженный, я бы сказала попахивающий. Ну, мы с ним здоровались и все. А недавно он уехал в Беларусию. Так вот перед отъездом зашел попрощаться, подарил свою маленькую книжицу. Название такое интригующее: "Один против КГБ". Я из интереса( название подтолкнуло) начала читать! Бестселлер! Ему везде мерещились агенты КГБ. Не буду углубляться в детали, но одна его мысль меня убила: общественные бани специально придумали агенты КГБ, чтобы легко было убрать ненужного человечка. Толкнул, тазиком по башке и -все! И главное, говорит вроде несчастного случая очень легко преподнести такую смерть. Воооооооот! С тех пор, как его эта гениальная мысль посетила, у него появилась боязнь мыла и воды( он сам говорил, что практически не моется), а заодно и решетки на окнах. Хотя ни я , ни мои родители ну ни одного хоть самого завалященького агента КГБ в глаза не видели. Вот такая история!

----------


## Комик

> Сэкс отменяется! Достаем опять бутылки и "жратву" и поздравляем нашу Иришку!!!


Тогда я пошел спать. :Aga:  
Давайте без меня, а то изжога замучит, от пьянки и жорева. :Blush2:  :Grin: 
Завтра утром не будить, у меня перерыв (на это) :Grin: 
Спокойной ночи барышни. :Aga:  :flower: 
зы.Иришка, поздравляю. :flower: 
зы.зы. Меня не три сильно. :Nono:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Сэкс отменяется! Достаем опять бутылки и "жратву"


Ну вот видишь, нас большинство, короче пьем и едим сначала, а потом, как получиться  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Ну нифигасе...аж завидно....


Это про еду :Aga: , а секос нужно чаще привозить :Grin:

----------


## Мисс Белка

ого!!! Круто!!! Ирина мои поздравления!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Друзья мои!!! У меня отличная новость... Наш милый админ сделал меня МОДЕРАТОРОМ!!!! ВАще нет слов!!! Спасибо вам!!! Так трогательно!!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ОТ всего сердца!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Все не зря в этом бренном мире!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Друзья мои!!! У меня отличная новость... Наш милый админ сделал меня МОДЕРАТОРОМ!!!! ВАще нет слов!!! Спасибо вам!!! Так трогательно!!


Ириска,поздравляю!!!!!теперь буду еще больше бояться флудить!

----------


## Окрыленная

*О модераторах замовлю слово..*
Родилась девчушка в далеком 1981 году. Отец был музыкантом и хотел назвать меня СОфой. ( Ротару)
*Георгий*



 Мама - педагог высшей категории, помешанная на своем садике..
*Ирина*




с пеленок начала удивлять.. сначала отменным, отборным пением( очень любила Ротару " Луна-Луна"), 


затем потугами в танцевальном шоу-провинцио- бизнесе.Росли и балдели вместе с сестрой.

Была всеобшей любимицей.. в школе до 7 класса отличницей.Всегда мечтала стать училкой. чего и успешно дождалась...Любимый КВН, там познакомилась с Мишей Галустяном..Вышла замуж.. Первый муж комом..
но благодаря ему...я стала ведущей.. и люблю.. живу на этом поприще уже 6 лет..Вот пришла к вам.. нашла друзей.. и такая счастливая..

----------


## Курица

> Любимый КВН, там *познакомилась с Мишей Галустяном..Вышла замуж.*.


Ириска, я не поняла, можешь уточнить???...за Галустяна :Blink:  ???

----------


## Окрыленная

> .за Галустяна


нееееееееееееееееее.. это так. перед замужеством.. гульнула.. Мишка.. был страшный и для меня с метром 70см.. коротышка..
Вышла за военного... Евгения

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Любимый КВН


Теперь понятно, откуда неиссякаемый фонтан идей!

----------


## Комик

> .Любимый КВН


Коллега. :Aga:  Приятно! :flower: 
Я тоже с КВНов начинал :Yes4:

----------


## SCHORLE

> Друзья мои!!! У меня отличная новость... Наш милый админ сделал меня МОДЕРАТОРОМ!!!! ВАще нет слов!!! Спасибо вам!!! Так трогательно!!


У меня такой вопрос..А что модер значит в твоей жизни??Я бываю на многих чатах  и форумах, и три раза  мне делали предложение быть модером,я отказывалась..Что для тебя модераторство значит?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Я думала они тут гудят...а тут тишина... :Blink: 

Все спать поуходили, что ли?...ну тогда и пойду :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маша, ты чего, сейчас самое то начнется


Сегодня облом...не началось чего то... :Blink:  все спать расползлись... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всех с *ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!!*
И по прошествии стольких лет со дня этого праздника....желаю ВСЕМ
*МИРА В ДУШЕ!
МИРА В СЕМЬЕ!
МИРА В СТРАНЕ!!!
и ...МИРА ВО ВСЕМ МИРЕ!!!!*

банально???!!!... :Blush2: ...но от души!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> .А что модер значит в твоей жизни?


Скажу.. для меня это очередной пинок, очередная ступень развития.. Пока я не осмыслила что это.. но в душе как цветок распустился, что именно я.. именно мне.. Что сама Марина снизошла ко мне в личку.
Единственное, в чем могу убедить- появится много новых, занимательных тем, новые ведущие и новые, насыщенные любовью отчеты и посты

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Собираюсь на парад местного значения...для газеты надо поснимать

Несколько слов, пока не забыла, для Комика и Стаси...
У нас программа первого дня тоже как то обходилась без костюмов, а на второй день были "тряпки", потом фото выставлю, если интересно.
Но посмотрев на форуме как красочно смотрятся фото в костюмах, начали вводить в прошлом году некоторые элементы....ковбои, восток...и аисты :Taunt: ...да-да-ДА!!!
И вот вчера вечером заявляются к нам наши бывшие молодожены со свидетелем в гости...Свидетель женится...А мы его на свадьбе наряжали аистом...И вот этот свидетель говорит
- Только чтобы и у меня аисты были...Я тож хочу чтобы аисты прилетели :Blush2: ....А то я вон к ним "прилетал" и теперь у них 3й месяц....чтобы у меня ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО на свадьбе были аисты!!!!

А вы говорите ГАДОСТЬ...я прямо уже сомневаться начала...
А сейчас нам эти пары звонят и Говорят
- Привет! Поздравьте нас...Ваши аисты сработали!!!
приятно... :Blush2: 
А раньше после свадьбы НИКТО НЕ ЗВОНИЛ И НИЧЕГО НЕ ГОВОРИЛ!!!!

ладно...пошла я парад снимать :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Богиня

> А вы говорите ГАДОСТЬ...я прямо уже сомневаться начала...
> А сейчас нам эти пары звонят и Говорят
> - Привет! Поздравьте нас...Ваши аисты сработали!!!
> приятно...
> А раньше после свадьбы НИКТО НЕ ЗВОНИЛ И НИЧЕГО НЕ ГОВОРИЛ!!!!
> 
> ладно...пошла я парад снимать


я говорю каждому контигенту гостей - свое :Taunt: , а для меня да...гадость...
да не важно. если гость счастлив и ведущий счастлив.

всех с праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я говорю каждому контигенту гостей - свое,


А ну это Да...конечно...

У нас очень много свадеб повторных...Т.е сначала гуляют в Одессе - гламурно...
А потом приезжают к нам на джипах и каенах...и говорят
-А теперь мы хотим оторваться по полной!!!! А то этот гламур...затра...л

А в кустиках мы с одной дамой курили, и она мне...
- Как хорошо то...а тож на этих приемах не расслабишься, така тоска...
Я потом узнала, что она в горадминистрации работает

Во они на свадьбах скачут под нашу народную музыку!!!! Молдавско-еврейско-румынскую.....
Наверное они от нас этого и хотят...Колорита и веселухи...

А так хочется быть гламурной...с томным взглядом... Шутю-шутю....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Интересно, как там Алёна?...спросила Таню в асе, а она мне
- все нормально!.... Нам некогда... :Vah: 
Всем привет, кто здесь сидит и молчит!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всем привет, кто здесь сидит и молчит!


Мариша, привет! Я только зашла и не молчу! Как дела? Что наснимала на День Победы?

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет, кто здесь сидит и молчит!


Доброе утро, страна... комиков и "комичек" :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Доброе утро, страна... комиков и "комичек"


Привет, дорогая! С твоей легкой руки я стала Машей Ручьевой! А что, мне нравится! Весной пахнет! :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну вот :Ok:  девчата появились!
С утра решила забежать на чуток, а то сразу в работу впрягаться не охота...




> Что наснимала на День Победы?


Так вот это, Маш, сейчас надо разобрать...Накатать диски про Пасху...слайдшоу на юбилей...на выпускной бейджи и виньетки...

А ТААААК неохота...Пните меня...штоли...

Вижу Иринка на коня взобралась :Vah: ....я тоже помню свой опыт :Taunt: 
Залезла такая вся, без седла...а она, это кобыла была, а она КАК ПОСКАКАЛА....или мне так показалось...
потом я так смеялась долго, все остановится не могла, нервное наверно....и ноги стали бубликом и болели....Но все равно это так интересно, когда ты сидишь, а под тобой кто то шевелится...Причем :Jopa:  так чувствуешь движение мышц лошади, как она идет....
Короче! Еще хочу повторить!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вижу Иринка на коня взобралась


Она наездница со стажем! Ей не привыкать! 



> Короче! Еще хочу повторить!!!!


И тебе никто не мешает! Давай , вперед и с песней! Погода шепчет? А то у нас дождь и похолодало и теперь мне, мил дружку, не до плясок на лужку! Я ж тепличное растение, мне солнышка для настроения надо.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 
*rugej*, 

И вам Доброго Утра!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Вижу Иринка на коня взобралась


Приветик!
Эх, если бы вы видели, кАк я на него вчера взбиралась  :Vah:   :Grin:  правда подо мною он смирно стоял, не шевелился, так что всех прелестей я и не ощутила  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> С твоей легкой руки я стала Машей Ручьевой! А что, мне нравится! Весной пахнет!


ну и ладушки!!  :Smile3: 
Но до Юнны Мориц мне далеко. Посмотри. какие у неё имена-отчества придуманы...На твою,ВЕСЕННЮЮ, тему:

*Идет весна по городу!*

 Динь! Дон!
 Динь! Дон!
 Это что за нежный звон?
 Это пролесок-подснежник
 Улыбается сквозь сон! 

 Это чей пушистый луч
 Так щекочет из-за туч,
 Заставляя малышей
 Улыбаться до ушей? 

 Это чья же теплота,
* Чья такая доброта
 Заставляет улыбаться
 Зайца, курицу*, кота?
 И по какому поводу?
 Идёт Весна
 По городу! 

 И у пуделя-улыбка!
 И в аквариуме рыбка
 Улыбнулась из водицы
 Улыбающейся птице! 

 Вот и получается,
 Что не помещается
 На одной странице
 Улыбка необъятная,-
 До чего приятная!
 Вот такой длины,
 Вот такой ширины!
 А по какому поводу?
 Идёт Весна
 По городу! 

* Весна Мартовна Подснежникова,
 Весна Апрелевна Скворешникова
 Весна Маевна Черешникова!* 
(Юнна Мориц)




> Вижу Иринка на коня взобралась....я тоже помню свой опыт
> Залезла такая вся, без седла...а она, это кобыла была, а она КАК ПОСКАКАЛА....


А я бы с удовольствием на месте вот этой,маленькой, лошадки побыла. Правда-предестное фото? Марин, как профессиоионал-скажи?
[IMG]http://*********org/1726267.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Она наездница со стажем! Ей не привыкать!


 :Blink:  Мария, а ты откуда знаешь??? :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Эх, если бы вы видели, кАк я на него вчера взбиралась


А судя по посадке, не скажешь! Прям - мастеррррррррррр!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Она наездница со стажем! Ей не привыкать!


Ба!!! Что то я последнее время все время пролетаю...ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ОБ ЭТОМ СЛЫШУ!!!



> И тебе никто не мешает! Давай , вперед и с песней


Коня проблема найти...У нас все кони сейчас в работе ....ВЕСНА!!!! Посевная...





> А то у нас дождь и похолодало и теперь мне, мил дружку, не до плясок на лужку! Я ж тепличное растение, мне солнышка для настроения надо.


А у нас, слава Б,  СОЛНЦЕ!!!...Ничего скоро и к вам солнышко дойдет

----------


## Курица

> Она наездница со стажем! Ей не привыкать!





> Мария, а ты откуда знаешь??


Иринка, а вот тебе и стихи в тему:

*Прекрасной наезднице*
_Виктор Громов_

_ Как жемчуг зубки, губы как коралл, 
 Младых ланит прекраснейший овал,
 Точёный стан, прекрасны очи
 Блистают как зарницы ночью…

 И к конской прислонившись гриве
 На нас ты смотришь так игриво…
 Как жаль, что заглянуть нельзя
 Прелестной всаднице в глаза…

 Ты объезжаешь жеребцов - 
 Конём я тоже стать готов…
 Чтоб ты погладила по холке,
 Боюсь, не съели б только волки…_

----------


## Славина

> С твоей легкой руки я стала Машей Ручьевой!


А кем бы мне стать с Курочкиной лёгкой руки?  :Grin:  Меня сынуля регистрировал первый раз, сколько ников перебрали, а всё уже было, а сейчас он на до мною смеётся, говорит, мама смени свой позорный ник  :Vah: 
А чего его менять, мне нравится и все привыкли, а так вообще никто меня не узнает, если ещё и ник сменю  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Иринка, а вот тебе и стихи в тему:


 :Blush2:  

*Танюш*, ну где ты всего столько и сразу берёшь в ТЕМУ!!!!  :Grin: 

Стишок загребу  :Ok:  спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Правда-предестное фото? Марин, как профессиоионал-скажи?


 :Blush2: 

Танюш, я так рассуждаю...Если фото, а в данном случае фото лошади, которую ты лично не знаешь, тебя зацепило, то оно действительно прелестное!
И в данном случае это ТАК!!!...не копаясь во всяких цветопередачах и балансах белого :Taunt: 

Вчера на параде, девушка одна пела. Голос хороший, видно умеет петь...Но как то вяло она это  делала, наверное она не понимала о чем поет или ей это было до одного места....
А потом вышли активисты...воспитатели из детсада... Фальшивили, конечно...Но! Они так сильно спели песню "На всю оставшуюся жизнь!" , что чессс слово вот зацепило оно меня, несмотря на то, что где то они в ноты не попадали...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пойду  я чистку сделаю и перезагрузку...а то чего то у меня форум глючит :Tu:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А потом вышли активисты...воспитатели из детсада... Фальшивили, конечно...Но! Они так сильно спели песню "На всю оставшуюся жизнь!" , что чессс слово вот зацепило оно меня, несмотря на то, что где то они в ноты не попадали...


Детки очень искренне относятся ко всему, что они делают! Оттого и результаты такие! А взрослым артистам иногда искренности не хватает!



> Танюш, ну где ты всего столько и сразу берёшь в ТЕМУ!!!!


Да, Танюш, что есть , то есть! Классно утро начинается!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 

неее...Маш, то взрослые пели....Воспитатели ...Сами....Дети тоже выступали, естественно...Но это было просто кумедно...Делали танец "Яблочко" - движения с форума, конечно в серьезном стиле, без приколов.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всё! Девоньки....глянула на часы - 10!!!! Пойду трудиться...До встречи!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> взрослые пели....Воспитатели


И че? Сильно фальшивили? Странно. У нас музыкальному развитию студентов в пед. училище уделяли много времени. Кстати, на вступительных экзаменах проверяли наличие музыкального слуха.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всё! Девоньки....глянула на часы - 10!!!! Пойду трудиться...До встречи!!!!!


Иринка тоже молчит! Ну, тады - ОЙ! Пойду и я. До вечера, подружки!

----------


## Курица

> фото, а в данном случае фото лошади, которую ты лично не знаешь, тебя зацепило


 :Taunt: 



> А потом вышли активисты...воспитатели из детсада... Фальшивили, конечно...Но! Они так сильно спели песню "На всю оставшуюся жизнь!" , что чессс слово вот зацепило оно меня, несмотря на то, что где то они в ноты не попадали...


КАК я тебя понимаю,Марин. Когда делается с душой-совсем другое дело. Помню-и подгоревший пирожок с капустой, испеченный мужем, был как...ну, слов нет...как!

----------


## Курица

> глянула на часы - 10!!!! Пойду трудиться...До встречи!!!!!





> Иринка тоже молчит! Ну, тады - ОЙ! Пойду и я. До вечера, подружки!


Меня не теряйте (вечером и завтра тоже)-я в командировку по работе на 2 дня..."Подготовка приёмных родителей" -мой профиль.

----------


## Окрыленная

> ."Подготовка приёмных родителей" -


у меня вторая специализация- социальный педагог.. Курочка, удачи!

----------


## Комик

Привет барышни!:)))


> Доброе утро, страна... комиков и &quot;комичек&quot;


Привет Татьяна!Веселое начало дня:)))) Правда и я ненадолго заскочил и по делам убегу скоро, и тебе желаю решить все вопросы и побыстрее возвращаться на наш Кашкадром!  (Увы, смайлы сегодня сновпа глючат)


> Приветик!
> Эх, если бы вы видели, кАк я на него вчера взбиралась   правда подо мною он смирно стоял, не шевелился, так что всех прелестей я и не ощутила


Ириша, классно смотришься! Коннннь смирный и похоже рад сей процедуре:)))И я был бы рад немного такую барышню на себе прокатить:)))В смысле побыть временно конем:)))Чего нового кто свершил еще???Я весь отдаюсь природе (С Маришки пример взял), чего и Вам желаю.Сегодня на один день приехал в город, за продуктами и снова в деревню.Там у нас в лесу живет сумашедшая кукушка. На днях спрашивал её, сколько мне жить осталось, так она зараза кукует и останавливаться все не хочет. Так и лег спать закукованный.зы. Может это она время не в годах, а в минутах или часах считает?:)))

----------


## Славина

> у нас в лесу живет сумашедшая кукушка. На днях спрашивал её, сколько мне жить осталось, так она зараза кукует и останавливаться все не хочет. Так и лег спать закукованный.


 :Grin:   :Ok:  а кукушка та, самая нормальная  :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

> и останавливаться все не хочет.


это я ее загипнотизировала.. ветерок нашептал..

----------


## Комик

> а кукушка та, самая нормальная


Так считаешь? Моя в часах давно уже сдохла!:))


> это я ее загипнотизировала.. ветерок нашептал..


Иришка, ты еще и телепат или екстрасенсс???:)))

----------


## Курица

> у нас в лесу живет сумашедшая кукушка. На днях спрашивал её, сколько мне жить осталось, так она зараза кукует и останавливаться все не хочет. Так и лег спать закукованный.зы. Может это она время не в годах, а в минутах или часах считает?:)))


Закукованный...Хорошее какое прилагательное...
ты и на 



> Кашкадроме


таким бываешь... :Grin: 
Как вот в этих стишках... :Girl Blum2: 
*
Три кукушки* 

 Три кукушки под окном 
Куковали вечерком. 
- Если б я была *несушкой*,- (комметарии излишни :Blush2: )
Говорит одна кукушка, 
- Для царя, для молодца, _ (читай-для Комика!)_
Я снесла бы два яйца. 
Но *яички не простые*- 
Догадайтеся, какие. 

- Если б я была телушкой- 
Говорит ее подружка, ( тут-на выбор:Мариша,Ириша,Ручьёва,Алёна...эт сетера...)
- Для царя, для старичка, 
Родила бы я бычка, 
Чтобы бегал по дворцу, 
Сердце радовал отцу. 

- Если б я была старушкой,- (...образ неясно просматривается...)
Третья молвила кукушка, 
- Я бы нашему царю 
*Палец сунула в ноздрю*. 
Может лишь пенсионер 
Всем геройский дать пример.

*Царь послушал, погрустил. 
Топнул, плюнул и простил.*  (ну чисто реакция НАШЕГО Комика, правда?)

 :Meeting:  (предваряя вопрос-стихи-НЕ мои, автор:Солёный с Хохмодрому)

----------


## Окрыленная

> Иришка, ты еще и телепат или екстрасенсс???:)))


 Честно? да.. бывает.. после клинической смерти..

----------


## Комик

Татьяна!! Правильные стихи! Только в ноздре, привык своим пальцем ковырять. Так мысли из мозгов доставать удобнее:)). Хотя смотря чей это будет палец!:)))Остальное принимаю без сопротивления с радостью!:)))))))

----------


## Комик

> Честно? да.. бывает.. после клинической смерти..


Переведи?????

----------


## Славина

> Если б я была телушкой-
> Говорит ее подружка, ( тут-на выбор:Мариша,Ириша,Ручьёва,Алёна...эт сетера...)
> - Для царя, для старичка,
> Родила бы я бычка,


Нееее, такой фокус не про меня  :No2:  я на такой геройский поступок не способна, бычка родить  :Vah:   хотя.... если постараться  :Blush2:  :Grin: 

*Курочка*, как всегда  :Ok:   :Grin:  хорошо, что ты с нами  :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Переведи?????


в 13 лет -операция на глаза. наркоз-новокаин. у меня на него-аллергический шок. итог... прозрение и... увы.. предсказание некоторых вешек своей жизни

----------


## Курица

> равильные стихи! Только в ноздре, привык своим пальцем ковырять. Так мысли из мозгов доставать удобнее:)). Хотя смотря чей это будет палец!:)


 :Blush2:  ну, предположим...Стаси...КАК? :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> в 13 лет -операция на глаза. наркоз-новокаин. у меня на него-аллергический шок. итог... прозрение и... увы.. предсказание некоторых вешек своей жизни


Да!! Абалдеть!. У меня делали в молодости операции на глазах (активация слезных каналов , насколько помню). Наркоз был, но просто местный, а потом лет 10 назад сетчатку лазером пристреливали, но все пережил нормально.Вот только зеленые точки в глазах пор кругу, до сих пор остались, если сильно зажмуриться.



> ну, предположим...Стаси...КАК?


Увы. Стася замужем и ей есть кому предложить.:)))

----------


## Окрыленная

> Да!! Абалдеть!.


 Харе балдеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ничего хорошего в этом нет..Теперь я точно знаю, что сын у меня будет второй..
А вообще у меня была многоплодовая беременность, один плод рассосался в утробе на 7 неделе. А я так ждала двух карапузов

----------


## Комик

> Харе балдеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ничего хорошего в этом нет..Теперь я точно знаю, что сын у меня будет второй..
> А вообще у меня была многоплодовая беременность, один плод рассосался в утробе на 7 неделе. А я так ждала двух карапузов


Я в этом не особо разумею. Знаю что есть только внематочная беременность. Хуже нее, может быть только внепапочная!:)))

----------


## Славина

> Теперь я точно знаю, что сын у меня будет второй..


А вот это* Иришка*, отличная новость  :Ok:  это та самая пилюля, которая тебе в жизни, ой как нужна  :Aga: 

Как сегодня с вами со всеми хорошо  :Smile3:  и новости радуют, но, уже убегаю.... до встречи!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Как я удачно забежала :Smile3: 

Вот Вам немножко сонечка из моего сада
Яблони в цветуууууу.....какоооое  ЧУДОООО!!!!







Клубнику люблю всякую :Aga: 



Закладка будущего урожая винограда...Тыдры-дындыры -Гоп!!! Будем вино делать!!!!



А это специально для нашей Курочки :Blush2: . Это моя квоча с цыплятами. Надо в сетке держать, а то шулики летают (хищные птицы) и могут цыпляток...ням-ням...Как это все таки символично....Танюшка тоже защищает цыпляток форума, чтобы их не снямали шулики :Derisive:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Но яички не простые-
> Догадайтеся, какие.


Вот все таки яйцы у нас больная тема... :Taunt:  Привет Всем!!!

----------


## Комик

Мариша, отличный фотки, с настроением! Хорошо там у Вас, все уже цветет, а у нас еще только начинает природа пробуждаться:)



> Вот все таки яйцы у нас больная тема... Привет Всем!!!


Пора валить, скоро разговор снова вернется к котлетам и продолжению.Пока барышни, сваливаю пор делам!:)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 
По котлетам у нас главный специалист Алёна...но она еще в Киеве!

----------


## Окрыленная

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bKBb...layer_embedded
 Я такой сайт нашла.. просто бомба.. и вот такую фишку.. честно.. аж заплакала.. по-моему отличное решение для подарка
 Маришка- а у нас цветение уж прошло.. сирень распускается

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

К сожалению мне тоже надо "сваливать".... пора.... :Tu:  Но я вернусь!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Курица

> А это специально для нашей Курочки


Спасибо,Маринка, я тронута... (а не только "тронута-я"  :Aga: )

----------


## Окрыленная

http://www.schastie.pipa.msk.ru/..... Для всех моих друзей

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Решила себе сделать МАААААЛЕНЬКИЙ перерывчик и хоть перечитать последнюю страницу, а то залетела с бухты-барахты...толком ничего не прочитала



> Помню-и подгоревший пирожок с капустой, испеченный мужем, был как...ну, слов нет...как!


Ну короче, я поняла Танюша, что ты меня поняла... :Yes4: 



> Меня не теряйте (вечером и завтра тоже)-я в командировку по работе на 2 дня..."Подготовка приёмных родителей" -мой профиль.


Потерять???!!!!! Тебя???!!!! ....НИКОГДА!!!!



> Так и лег спать закукованный


Прям стесняюсь спросить...это как??? приятно было? :Taunt: 



> Цитата Сообщение от Комик Посмотреть сообщение
> Кашкадроме


ну ка уточните...у нас тут кошкадром или кашкадром??? Тут кошки, которые гуляют сами по себе, собираются....или уже....того, кому кроме каши ничего нельзя кушать????




> Честно? да.. бывает.. после клинической смерти..





> в 13 лет -операция на глаза. наркоз-новокаин. у меня на него-аллергический шок. итог... прозрение и... увы.. предсказание некоторых вешек своей жизни


Грустно...даже и не знаю, что сказать...поэтому промолчу



> Как сегодня с вами со всеми хорошо и новости радуют, но, уже убегаю.... до встречи!


Чё? Только сегодня?!!!! А я думала ВСЕГДА! :Blush2:  
Иринк, ты так и не рассказала, где ты такого коня нашла...и еще ТАКУЮ шляпу в придачу!





> Спасибо,Маринка, я тронута... (а не только "тронута-я" )


Тебе спасибо...





> http://www.schastie.pipa.msk.ru/..... Для всех моих друзей


Сейчас пойду гляну, что там...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Окрыленная*, 

Спасибо,Ириша! Я стала ГОРАЗДО СЧАСТЛИВЕЕ!!!!

Настроение супер! (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, шоб не сглазить)

мое алаверды...всем дарю цветы из своего сада!!!




А это у меня такие в этом году тюльпаны большие выросли :Vah: ...Хвастаюсь :Blush2: 

фотка сделана мобилкой :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

Маришка.. любимица Солнца.. а.. веснушки... я тоже ими усыпана... Фото просто супер...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ага...я рыжая...1 марта родилась...Как весна, так я рыжею :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Чё? Только сегодня?!!!! А я думала ВСЕГДА


*Маришка*, да нет, мне всегда с вами хорошо, но сегодня по-особенному, кукушки кукуют, дети планируются, сады цветут, жизнь продолжается!!!!  :Yahoo: 




> Иринк, ты так и не рассказала, где ты такого коня нашла...и еще ТАКУЮ шляпу в придачу!


Да вот мы вышли вчера прогуляться, шли мимо парка, а там такое:



Да как же можно было спокойно мимо такого пройти, я подбежала, хотела просто погладить, а оказывается можно было сфотографироваться, что я с удовольствием и сделала, да ещё и цыгана поцеловала или он меня  :Blush2:  ну вот тут уже смутно помню, от переизбытка чуйств!!! Во как!  :Grin: 

А ещё были и такие "кони", правда памятники  :Grin:

----------


## manja

> я подбежала, хотела просто погладить, а оказывается можно было сфотографироваться,


ИРиш приветик 
какая ты красавица....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Здорово!!! А еще здорово, что мы не только стали болтать, а еще и картинки из жизни показывать...Ну очень интересно!
А давайте по мере возможности, конечно, будем свои беседы визуализировать...
Вот представь, ты бы сказала...
- Мы гуляли, увидели коня, потом я на него залезла...и еще у нас в парке "такая то" скульптура...
А так...мы это увидели и у меня лично, впечатления усилились.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> наркоз-новокаин. у меня на него-аллергический шок. итог... прозрение и...


вот оно как.. подруга по несчастью значит...  и у меня аллергия на новокаин с алллергическим шоком приключилась... видимо после этого понесли ботинки по тамадейской тропе...тэкс, предлагаю всем срочно по дозе новокаина хряпнуть! :-) за последствия не отвечаю.... :-) :-)

----------


## Славина

> какая ты красавица....


*Манечка*, спасибо тебе  :flower: 




> А еще здорово, что мы не только стали болтать, а еще и картинки из жизни показывать...Ну очень интересно!





> А давайте по мере возможности, конечно, будем свои беседы визуализировать...
> Вот представь, ты бы сказала...


Да, *Маришка*, да, я согласна!!! Ведь действительно интересно, такая красота, глаз просто радуется, а где твой кошак, ты обещала  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Иринка.. ты просто секси.. Викуся.. не зр нас всех потянуло к друг другу.. судьбы такие.. а это я на выходные развлекала подругу..

----------


## Славина

> я на выходные развлекала подругу..


*Ируська-Ириска*, класс, давай ещё!!! :)))))

И от меня вот ещё одна, всё та же прогулка и тот же парк, только уже без коней  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

А это моя любимая фишка и фотография..

* а это меня подарили мне...* :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

Ну хороши барышни, аж дух захватывает. :Yahoo: 
Девчонки, я на пару минут заглянул фото посмотреть. :Yes4:  
Вы все просто прелесть. :Ok:  :flower: 
Дел сегодня выше крыши, всем пока и спокойной ночи :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

*Окрыленная*, 
Ириска ты чудо как хороша..Но вот взгяд у тебя..пронзительный.. :Aga: 
наверное наповал убиваешь... :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Хорошо Вам ,  :Smile3: весело тут.  :Taunt: И мужичок  комичный бегат.... :Yes4: 
ой пойду... а то заругают..... Я ж стар... я супппер стар.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ильич*, 

Уряяяяяяяа!!!У нас еще один мужичок появился!!!! Деффффки наливай Ильичу штрафную, где его черти так долго носили???!!!!! Уряяяяяяяа!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я ж стар...


Не прикидывайся Ильич...ох побьет меня аксакал за фамильярность...мы тебя видели в работе!!!!! :Ok: 

Шо то все девоньки спать поубегали, так что,  звиняй Ильич....наливать не кому :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> ой пойду... а то заругают


Не, не уходи  :Blush2:  мы не заругаемся, мы только рады, разрядки нужны всем  :Aga: 
Ну или в гости заходи хоть иногда  :Aga: 

*Маришка*, ты ещё не спишь? Наливать  :Blush2:   :Grin: 

Давай по чайку успокаивающему и в люлю  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Ну..да...двоим пить как то не цикаво....крепкие напитки....а чай можно :Yes4: 

Кота завтра загружу, чего то сегодня форум постоянно слетает :Tu: ...проверю завтра на "заразу", а потом фото загружу

Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет!
У нас свет отключили до вечера, на улице дождь :Tu: ...
Ириш, фотки кота в компе, а комп сама понимаешь, без света не работает...но! нашла в фотике, сейчас скину...У меня на компе прикольные были, а тут так...не очень...

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет, девчонки! Снова убедилась, что мир....полон ...разных...людей. Клумбу нашу очередной раз обнесли... :Tu:  :Fz:  :Vishenka 28:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!
У нас тоже сегодня дождь.




> фотки кота в компе, а комп сама понимаешь, без света не работает..


*Мариш*, да у нас ещё столько дней впереди, так что не переживай, увидим мы ещё твоего кота, обязательно, (вот прицепилась я к человеку  :Grin: )




> Привет, девчонки


*Наташ*, а ты где пропадала, как ушла тогда, в порыве танца клумбу поливать и вот только вернулась  :Grin: 




> Клумбу нашу очередной раз обнесли..


Да уж, мир не без "добрых" людей.

А я что-то захандрила, погода переменчивая и обманчивая, вот и добегалась раздетая ((

----------


## Долька лимона

Ириш, да я сейчас на форуме редкими набегами...к сожалению...Сессия через 5 дней  :Vah:  , готовлюсь...старшенький сынок в одноклассниках развёл ферму, то сажает, то поливает, а младшенький для себя открыл Лунтика....и всё это по очереди на одном компе... :Vah:  Так, что , после сессии в начале июня буду чаще здесь находиться...надеюсь!!!! Быстрей бы лето!!!!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Дождь идет…света нет…пошла и к генератору подключилась

Смотрим Питерскую тамадею…





Ну а это так…постельная сцена… :Derisive:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Немножко лета и жары...

Едем за ягодами



На варенье хватит!



Лилии...Ночью арёмаааааттттт....





А это у нас вишни такие дикие в лесу...шпанка. Кто наливку делает, кто варенье варит...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

И для всех рыболовов

Это мы так с друзьями частенько отдыхаем....берем палатку и на рыбалку, на местные ставки карасей ловить!







Есть еще с Лимана, но фотки в компе  :Blush2: . Там рыба посерьезнее :Yes4:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Ой какие вишни обалдеть,  прелесть какая, кот  классненький  у меня тоже смотрит телевизор очень часто. Мариша рыбалочка у вас удачная получилась.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*МАрина Буйнаровская*, 
Тёзка, добро пожаловать к нашему шалашу!
Ты уж Комик извини, что я тут у тебя хозяйничаю, дождь идет...понимашь... :Oj: 

Спасибо!
Тоже хочу фотки кого нибудь посмотреть! Подключайтесь, не стесняйтесь...я думаю, Комик не будет против :Oj:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Девочки я похвастаюсь у меня вот такой кот Семен  

вот такие грибочки мы собираем:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*МАрина Буйнаровская*, 

Марина! Белые?!!!! Ух какие красавцы!!!! Я грибы тоже люблю собирать, но у нас таких нетуууу...

в нашем полку кошководов прибыло!!!!

----------


## Славина

*Маришки*, у меня от увиденного, просто эмоциональный оргазьм наступил  :Vah:   :Grin:  я в отпаде  :Ok: 

Кошаки... клубника..... вишни..... рыбалка.... грибы....  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> оргазьм наступил


Во Комик обрадуется, что его дело живет и процветает!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Во Комик обрадуется, что его дело живет и процветает!


Ага, сами себе удовольствие доставляем  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

А че нам делать когда дождь идет? да еще с нашей фантазией... :Taunt: 

Только самим себя веселить!!!

Ну ничего, тут вот Алёна должна уже приехать с Киева. Я вчера до ночи с Танюхой в скайпе болтала, сильно она переживала, что  загоняла ребят по Киеву :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

*Мариш*, а что там в Киеве встреча была или что???

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Та неее...Это Алёна со своим мужем Ромычем на праздники устроили вояж в Киев. Ну я ее свела со своей киевской подругой Таней ( она не с форума)....а оказывается там еще кто-то с форума подошел. А Татьяна им сделала экскурс по Киеву и Лавре. А так как времени было мало, они там натопались...наверное...и с Татьяной и без Татьяны..
Подождем....я думаю Алёна приедет и все в красках расскажет.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна приедет и все в красках расскажет.


Алёна приехала! Киев - супергород! И впечатления усилились ещё больше, когда мы приехали домой. Получили только положительные впечатления. Фоток много. Открою отдельную тему. 
Ноги на месте (для бешенной собаки сто километров - не крюк! Это я про нас с Ромычем) Девушки с форума (Лена и Юля) проводили нас прямо до вагона, а перед этим мы с ними очень душевно поужинали в "Дровах"
С нами весь вечер 9 мая и почти весь день 10 мая была Маринина подруга Татьяна, которая очень грамотно составила маршрут (мозг!) и с любовью рассказывала про Киев. Так, что мы тоже полюбили этот город! 10 мая к нам присоединились наши форумчанки, которые прекрасно почти до 12 ночи нас знакомили с городом. Естественно, мы прекрасно после 2-дневного марафона спали в поезде (благо, таможня на обратной дороге днём!) В поезде с нами ехал танцевальный коллектив, который ехал с конкурса в Киеве. Ансамбль занял 13 призовых мест и тоже в восторге от города!
Короче, мы  опять туда поедем - нам понравилось!!!  :Smile3:  :Yes4: 

*Марина, спасибо!!! За идею! За суперподругу!!!! За ВСЁ!!!!
*

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Алён, с приездом! Я вчера так и не поняла, а что за Лена и Юля? Это кто, хореографы?  :Blush2: 

Жду рассказа и фоток!!!! :Aga:  :Victory:

----------


## Alenajazz

> что за Лена и Юля? Это кто, хореографы?


Нет. Юля с Киева, а Лена - её сестра, она с Кировограда. Хореографов из Киева на форуме я что-то не наблюдала. Но и с ведущими мы прекрасно провели время!!!! В тёплой, дружеской атмосфере за бокалом красного полусладкого из Феодосии! Интригу сохраняю до открытия темы про нашу поездку в Киев. А на фотках вы девушек узнаете!!!! А твоя подруга фотаться не хотела, но Ромыч её незаметненько сфотал, так что в личку сейчас скину. 
 Ждите. Пока ещё отхожу от впечатлений, тему открою, но сегодня немного расскажу-покажу. У меня завтра концерт юбилейный на работе.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

По моему я сегодня одна тут сижу :Taunt: .. пока не сплю...ты где будешь показывать? Здесь? или еще где...Танюху не показывай, если она не хочет, а в личку - хочу!!!! Я ее давно не видела... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты где будешь показывать?


Встречи форумчан. Как открою тему, скину ссылку. Пошла открывать! :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F1%F1%EA%E8%F5!!!!

Кому интересно, пройдите по ссылке! Как любит говорить мой папа, приглашая обедать: "Пройдите в банкетный зал парами!"  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

Привет барышни! :flower: 
Смотрю все провели время с пользой и большим количеством фотоотчетов. :Yes4: 
Молодцы, что стали выкладывать фотографии и флудилка задышала новой жизнью. :Ok:  :Yahoo: 
Мне пока похвастать нечем, ибо все свободное время занят в деревне и беготней по городу. :Aga: 
Слишком много всего поднакопилось, но потом подключусь к Вам. :Grin: 
Желаю всем приятного начала дня. :flower:  
Пошел смотреть фотоотчет Аленки. :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет!
Я уже за собой заметила, что просыпаюсь, потом обязательно бегу на форум, узнать чего нового...а потом уже работа. И в течение  дня....
Надоело долбиться, шасть на форум минут на 15, прочитаю чего нибудь полезное, подзаряжусь и порядок! Можно опять трудиться!

----------


## Комик

> Я уже за собой заметила, что просыпаюсь, потом обязательно бегу на форум, узнать чего нового...а потом уже работа. И в течение дня....
> Надоело долбиться, шасть на форум минут на 15, прочитаю чего нибудь полезное, подзаряжусь и порядок! Можно опять трудиться!


Взаимно :Aga: , примерно так и у меня происходит. :Yes4:  
Это болезнь наверное такая? :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Комик, чета ты грустный....или мне показалось :Grin: .

Сделала очередной скачок на форум, фотки про Киев смотрела, а потом надо уходить и надолго :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> потом надо уходить и надолго


У нас сегодня концерт к 75-летию учреждения с мэрами-пэрами (детям из выступающей сегодня группы торжественно вручу гривны шоколадные - вчера другая группа занималась и им обрадовалась!), потом идём в гости к маме Ромыча с подарками!!!
Остались гривны (которые валюта). Менять на рубли не буду, потому как чувствую всеми фибрами своей души, что скоро вновь поедем в Киев!  :Yes4: 
Как раз в это время, что мы были, в Киеве проходил танцевальный конкурс "Когда цветут каштаны". Но если бы я была с коллективом на конкурсе, я бы столько не увидела... В поезде мы ехали с коллективом из станицы Егорлыкской (у меня там живут дядя и племянник) Они как раз с этого конкурса ехали. Завоевали в разных номинациях 13 призовых мест!

----------


## Славина

> Надоело долбиться, *шасть* на форум минут на 15


А я сначала пытаюсь сделать все необходимые дела, а потом только "шасть", а то если я сразу "шасть" на форум, то потом, хавайся  :Vah:  засосёт так, пока домашние не прогонят  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> пытаюсь сделать все необходимые дела,


Я кофе попить уже четыре часа пытаюсь!  :Grin:  Пошла уж, сварю и с конфеткой Монблан с начинкой кунжутно-шоколадной (естественно, из Киева привезла  :Girl Blum2: ) попью кофеёк!

----------


## меледин

Общение с коллегами это так классно!!!!Так приятно общаться с людьми где тебя понимают!!

----------


## Donskova-t

> Привет!
> Я уже за собой заметила, что просыпаюсь, потом обязательно бегу на форум, узнать чего нового...а потом уже работа. И в течение дня....
> Надоело долбиться, шасть на форум минут на 15, прочитаю чего нибудь полезное, подзаряжусь и порядок! Можно опять трудиться!


Интересно, почему нет спасибок??? 
bycmarina спасибо - Я полностю разделяю, поступаю так же. 
Интересно, что на твое сообщение ответили, или может в личку кто написал. Спасибо и форуму, и Комику за темку.... Флуди себе, и модераторы не ругают :029:

----------


## Комик

> Комик, чета ты грустный....или мне показалось


Надо креститься, если кажется. :Aga:  :Grin: 
Мариша, да все нормально, просто в последнее время дел очень много. :Aga: 




> А я сначала пытаюсь сделать все необходимые дела,


Я с утра пока кофии-чаи гоняю, просматриваю все, а уж потом пишу, если есть время. :Yes4: 




> Я кофе попить уже четыре часа пытаюсь!


А надо было наоборот, как я написал. :Grin: 

*меледин*, *Donskova-t*, привет новичкам от новичков :flower:  (и старичков болтливых :Grin: )

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Сорвалася моя поезка в Одессууууу... :Tu: ...А я уже губу раскатала....




> просто в последнее время дел очень много.


ага...а ты когда деловой, то шутить перестаешь?!!! Ну...за быстрое и успешное решение всех дел!!!

Привет новым людям, заходите потрындим!!!!!!Чайку пошвыркаем...и не только чайку :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> засосёт так


Ой, Ириш, и не говори...засосало конкретно... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Ой, Ириш, и не говори...засосало конкретно...


Насколько конкретно"засосало " меня, можно посмотреть на линеечке внизу поста :Grin: 
Была два дня в командировке, так прямо исстрадалась в дороге, что нет с собой компа...Не могу на Форум выйти...
Болезнь,однако :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*меледин*, 

Ой... :Blush2: 
Вот мужчин нам в нашей компании очень не хватает... :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 

Точно Тань!  :Yes4:  Никогда не думала, что со мной это произойдет.. :Blush2:   Впала в зависимость!!!

А щё у тебя в руке за цикава палка с цепочкой???!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> А щё у тебя в руке за цикава палка с цепочкой???!!!!!


А это я в поездке приятное с полезным сочетаю...Экскурсия по городку Опочка в компании с институтской подругой. А это-верстовой столб почтовый, с указанием расстояний до городов больших. И это не палка с цепочкой, а хомут лошадиный(типа), п.ч. там были станции Ямские...

[IMG]http://*********ru/2560924m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2587548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И это не палка с цепочкой, а хомут лошадиный(типа), п.ч. там были станции Ямские...


 :Taunt: ...ну вот, теперь понятно!

----------


## Комик

> ага...а ты когда деловой, то шутить перестаешь?!!! Ну...за быстрое и успешное решение всех дел!!!


Мариша, да все Ок. :Aga:  
Гиморой всякий разгребал сегодня, а завтра на свадьбе еще работать, вот и закрутился, потеряв время, работая в деревне. :Yes4: 




> Была два дня в командировке, так прямо исстрадалась в дороге, что нет с собой компа...Не могу на Форум выйти...
> Болезнь,однако


Таня с возвращением. :flower: 
зы. А фото с хомутом на аве класс! :Ok: 




> Ой.


зы.зы.И я сейчас заметил, что ой :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> А щё у тебя в руке за цикава палка с цепочкой


А я сразу подумала, что нашу *Курочку* захомутали в командировке  :Vah:  в гареме она у нас уже была, теперь вот это  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> А я сразу подумала, что нашу Курочку захомутали в командировке


Судя по улыбке, не на её хомут надели :Nono: , а она сама кого-то захомутала :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> я сейчас заметил, что *ОЙ*


Ото ж вам и *ОЙ*, читаете одну флудилку только  :Grin:  а я знала  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

ну давай колись вже, где ты  узнала?




> а я знала

----------


## Славина

> ну давай колись вже, где ты уже узнала?


 :Blush2:  воть:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%E0!/page152

----------


## Комик

> Ото ж вам и ОЙ, читаете одну флудилку только  а я знала


Могла бы и предупредить. :Aga:  
А то одна на лошади без хомута, другая под хомутом без лошади, а я мелкий еще, не разумею сразу что и как. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Могла бы и предупредить


Та я и сама вот только недавно узнала, сегодня, несколько минут назад... чесслово...  :Blush2: 
Я думала вы тоже знаете....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Теперь понятно...симпатишный дедушка......Мороз!!! :Ok:

----------


## Комик

> Я думала вы тоже знаете.


Я тоже :Aga: , чуть к Василисе в свое время не сосватался :Vah:  :Grin: 
зы. Пора на горшок и спать. Завтра снова день весь загружен.
С утра дела, а вечером работать. :Yes4: 
Всем спокойной ночи. :flower: 
Свалил. :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

А меня от Министерства образования наградили ... На юбилейном концерте вручили благодарственное письмо с формулировкой: "За значительный вклад в развитие системы образования и многолетний высокопрофессиональный труд"  :Blush2:  Премию выписали  :Blush2: 
Очень неожиданно... :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> А меня от Министерства образования наградили


Обалдеть!!! *Алена* поздравляю!!!!  :Yahoo:  Какая же ты у нас умница!!! Лично я тобою очень горжусь!!!  :Yes4: 
Накрывай поляну  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Лично я тобою очень горжусь!!!


Я не ожидала награды, тем более - такого уровня, потому как с моим нон-конформизмом.... сами понимаете.... Приказ министром подписан 16 февраля 2011 года и ДО СИХ ПОР МОЛЧАЛИ!!!!! Вручили сегодня только. Сегодня в городе открытие Чеховского книжного фестиваля. Приехали делегации из разных стран, в том числе были представители Киева! Англичане, датчане и другие...

Поляну накрываю (как обычно - ночью едим!  :Grin: )

[IMG]http://*********ru/2575274.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2577322.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

[IMG]http://*********ru/2564010.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2608045.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот то, что обмываем... :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2612140m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## julia2222

> А меня от Министерства образования наградили ...


Поздравляю от души!!!  :Victory:  С твоим отношением к работе, Ты это заслужила уже давно!!! :Aga:  



> Премию выписали


 и это приятно! :br:

----------


## Alenajazz

По телику идёт второй полуфинал Евровидения. Выступает от Молдовы моя любимая группа Здоб ши здуб!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

Украина и Молдова прошли в финал сегодня!!!!  :Tender: 
Шоу обещает быть интересным! 14 мая в 23 часа будет финал Евровидения! Россию представляет Алексей Воробьёв. Я его вообще не знаю. Мне понравился швед (протеже Киркорова) и молдоване. Буду за молдован болеть. Классно поют!!!!

----------


## Donskova-t

> А меня от Министерства образования наградили ... На юбилейном концерте вручили благодарственное письмо с формулировкой: "За значительный вклад в развитие системы образования и многолетний высокопрофессиональный труд"  Премию выписали 
> Очень неожиданно...


Поздравляю!!!

И за угощение, большое СПАСИБО!!!
и тем радостнее, что неожиданно.... да еще и с премией!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> а завтра на свадьбе еще работать,


Перечитала последнюю страницу и увидела вот это :Vah: ...
Это ж надо какие экстрималы у вас живут! Женится в МАЕ! Да еше в пятницу 13 ????!!!!! Смело!!! А у нас тут все суеверные и на такое вряд ли кто пойдет





> в гареме она у нас уже была, теперь вот это


В гарем у нас все с удовольствием ходят, но с ее натурой....и в гарем?!!! :Derisive: 





> Судя по улыбке, не на её хомут надели, а она сама кого-то захомутала


вот это ближе к истине!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Ого!!!



> Очень неожиданно...


Действительно неожиданно от министерств получать премии...Ну грамоту,я еще понимаю....а ПРЕМИЮ???!!! 

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!



> Приказ министром подписан 16 февраля 2011 года и ДО СИХ ПОР МОЛЧАЛИ!!!!! Вручили сегодня только.


прочитала следующий пост... :Taunt: 

Как это похоже на наши министерства...поэтому и удивилась за премию, шо не жалко было давать...а видно все равно было жалко, аж с февраля месяца трусились :Taunt: 

Смотрю вы вчера гульнули... :Ok: а у меня трафик кончился и меня вырубили вечером, а ночью пыталась зайти, а чего то не смогла, видно скорость низкая была :Tu: 



> А вот то, что обмываем...


Письмо красивое!!! Министр подписал!!!
А меня еще одно зацепило...я ж тоже Геннадьевна...и муж у меня Гена, когда нас спрашивают " А как так получилось????" Гена гордо говорит
 " Так це ж моя дочкА".....многие не СРАЗУ врубаются в этот момент...



> С твоим отношением к работе, Ты это заслужила уже давно!!!


 :Aga: 



> Украина и Молдова прошли в финал сегодня!!!!
> Шоу обещает быть интересным! 14 мая в 23 часа будет финал Евровидения! Россию представляет Алексей Воробьёв. Я его вообще не знаю. Мне понравился швед (протеже Киркорова) и молдоване. Буду за молдован болеть. Классно поют!!!!


А у нас его чего то не показывают...или я не нашла ГДЕ?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

А вообще я сегодня сильно СЕРДИТА!!!!...так что пойду, побухчу сама с собой, чтобы настроение никому не портить...

а всем ДОБРОГО УТРА!  и ДОБРОГО ДНЯ!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> А меня от Министерства образования наградили ... На юбилейном концерте вручили благодарственное письмо с формулировкой: "За значительный вклад в развитие системы образования и многолетний высокопрофессиональный труд" Премию выписали
> Очень неожиданно...


 Алёна ...молодец! от всей души поздравляю.... .ведь и правда  вклад огромный...молодец !родители  твоих детишек знают об этом ?



> Поляну накрываю (как обычно - ночью едим!


а я нгаверное остатки с утра доедаю ?но ничего  надеюсь что все на диете.....много не ели на ночь !но вот насчёт Немирова ты вообще угадала  !КЛАССНАЯ РЯДОВОЧКА 



> Приказ министром подписан 16 февраля 2011 года и ДО СИХ ПОР МОЛЧАЛИ!!!!! Вручили сегодня только.


ЖДАЛИ УДОБНОГО СЛУЧАЯ  ДА ?



> А вот то, что обмываем.


ЕЩЁ РАЗ  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ !

----------


## manja

*Alenajazz*, 
поздравляю от всей души за твои успехи очень рада..

----------


## Курица

> А вот то, что обмываем..





> Действительно неожиданно от министерств получать премии...Ну грамоту,я еще понимаю....а ПРЕМИЮ???!!!


Алён, а то что вручившие его тебе с февраля молчали до мая, так они же хотели к Дню Победы приурочить, ТИПА "Награда нашла своего героя"...Ну подумаешь, чуть после 9 Мая...
Но всё же нашла... :Smile3: 
Обычно обещанного три года ждут. :Yes4: 



> В гарем у нас все с удовольствием ходят, но с ее натурой....и в гарем?!!!


Правда,Марин, твоя. С моей натурой в гарем-если только в качестве "продавца идей-консультанта"...я - из тех тренеров по плаванию, которые могут обучать плаванью, стоя на суше. :Grin: 



> Судя по улыбке, не на её хомут надели, а она сама кого-то захомутала


канЭшна, но попался настоящий козёл,см. фото
[IMG]http://*********ru/2595773m.jpg[/IMG] 



> а я нгаверное остатки с утра доедаю ?но ничего  надеюсь что все на диете.....много не ели на ночь !


Санечка, привет! рада тебя видеть на форуме. А то я тебе в журнал все Н ставлю...потом отчитываться будешь за пропуски, да-да, не улыбайся!!! :Grin: 



> А вообще я сегодня сильно СЕРДИТА!!!!...так что пойду, побухчу сама с собой, чтобы настроение никому не портить...


Марин, брось ты это дело. НА СЕРДИТЫХ ВОДУ ВОЗЯТ!.
Лучше улыбнись! Вот стихи:
Мой Миша на меня в большой обиде,
 Он упросил подстричь под полубокс,
 Я обкарнала Мишу в лучшем виде...
 Глазам не верю! Сытый рыжий мопс!

 Но я, Мишаню так не обзывала,
 Он понял по глазам-не повезло...
 Но в зеркале увидел он шакала,
 Потребовал, чтоб стригла наголо!

 А лысый Миша- чистый уголовник,
 Состряпала  супругу причесон,
 Eсли фуражку сверху, то полковник!
 И мысли сразу с чином в унисон!

 Как рявкнул, что я лодырь, неумеха,
 За стрижку виноватая вдвойне!
 А я рыдаю целый день от смеха....
 Мерси! Добавил смачно Миша мне. 

© Copyright: Ида Вагнер, 2009

----------


## Славина

> А вот то, что обмываем.


Ух ты, *Аленка*, какая поляна, какие люди, *Маришка* , а ты 




> сегодня сильно СЕРДИТА!


Бросай это гиблое дело "сердиться" :)))) давай от коллектива не отрывайся, возвращайся, бум тебя задабривать  :Grin: 

Всем доброе утро!  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Лучше улыбнись! Вот стихи:


Ржу! Спасибо, Танюш...Всегда ты найдешь нужные слова, чтобы полегчало! :Vishenka 24:  :Vishenka 18: 



> Бросай это гиблое дело "сердиться" :)))) давай от коллектива не отрывайся, возвращайся, бум тебя задабривать


Да я уже все! Уже все прошло...пошла вызверелась, потому что в себе держать вредно :048:  потому что потом выльется в последствия :070:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> канЭшна, но попался настоящий козёл,см. фото


вот недавно смотрела передачу Гузеевой "Давай поженимся!" И там одна дама все время сидела и повторяла на все, что ей говорили:
- А это потому, что ВСЕ мужчины козлы!!!...а это потому, что КОЗЛЫ они....ну я же говорю, что КОЗЛЫ!!!

а тут в руках у Тани такой симпатичный козлик, прям лапочка...вот только цвет ГОЛУБОЙ меня настораживает :Vah: ...а так ВСЕ ОТЛИЧНО!!!

----------


## Славина

> что ВСЕ мужчины козлы


Вчера идем вместе с мужем, типа спорим-ссоримся шутя, он мне:"Ты - коза!"  :Blink:  А я ему: "Ах так, тогда ты - муж козы, а значит козёл"  :Vah: 
Так сразу в обиды, а чего говорю, меня можно козой назвать, а тебя козлом нет? Говорит: "Так коза то, ласково звучит, а козёл нет!"  :Grin: 
Потом правда помирились, вместе сено за ужином  жевали  :Grin:  Всё убежала по делам. До встречи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> аж с февраля месяца трусились





> ЖДАЛИ УДОБНОГО СЛУЧАЯ ДА ?





> с февраля молчали до мая


*ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ И РАЗДЕЛЁННУЮ РАДОСТЬ!!!!!*

Теперь пояснения по поводу февраль-май. Вчера у нас был юбилей учреждения: 75 лет. Был юбилейный концерт, где участвовали все наши коллективы. Про каждый коллектив рассказывали, про каждого руководителя - тоже. Почти всех наградили, но кого  мэр, кого директор, кого гороно. А 5 человек (в их числе была и я) - министр. Приказ о награждении заранее утверждается. А само награждение приурочили к торжественной дате. Премия из местного бюджета. Приятно: и само благодарственное письмо крутое, как дорога к счастью, и денюжка не лишняя. Ещё к юбилею вышла книга, где подробно про каждого руководителя и коллектив рассказывается и есть куча фотографий. Но нам её ещё не вручили, но обещали подарить каждому сотруднику!




> родители твоих детишек знают об этом ?


Да. Родители учеников были на концерте. Радостно вопили, и бурно аплодировали, когда меня вызвали на сцену и представитель Администрации города награждал.

----------


## Комик

> Обалдеть!!! Алена поздравляю!!!!  Какая же ты у нас умница!!! Лично я тобою очень горжусь!!! 
> Накрывай поляну


Алена, и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Желаю дальнейших творческих успехов и еще много ВСЕГО, только хорошего в жизни. :flower: 




> Поляну накрываю (как обычно - ночью едим!


Вам бы только на ночь похавать и попить. Ну что за женщины пошли, пьют, курят, режим питания нарушают. :Grin: 




> Сообщение от Комик  
> а завтра на свадьбе еще работать,
> Перечитала последнюю страницу и увидела вот это...
> Это ж надо какие экстрималы у вас живут! Женится в МАЕ! Да еше в пятницу 13 ????!!!!! Смело!!! А у нас тут все суеверные и на такое вряд ли кто пойдет


Мариша, день сегодня вообще начался "празднично" (пятница-13-е как-никак) :Aga: 
Лифт отключили с утра, говорят днем сделают.
Я уже представляю, как нам с диджеем и водителем, всю технику на себе стаскивать. :Vah: 
И еще, свадьба у ГАИшников, из всех гостей, их почти половина.
Жених и невеста, оба работают в ГАИ. :Aga: 
(Права, что-ли купить у них, сам водителем стану?? :Grin: )




> канЭшна, но попался настоящий козёл





> в руках у Тани такой симпатичный козлик, прям лапочка...вот только цвет ГОЛУБОЙ меня настораживает


Все нормально, среди козлов, тоже есть голубые, или все голубые-козлы, или (подумал про свадьбу Гаишников и промолчал :Grin: )



> А я ему: "Ах так, тогда ты - муж козы, а значит козёл"


Вот так, от переедания на ночь без мужчин, тема от секоса, ушла в другое русло. :Grin: 
Запомните барышни, если едим и пьем без мужиков, все мужики автоматом становятся козлами. :Aga: 
А потом вместе жуют сено и в койке восстанавливают справедливость. :Aga: 
зы. Я еще немного побуду и пора собирать барахло на свадьбу.

----------


## Alenajazz

> остатки с утра доедаю ?но ничего надеюсь что все на диете...


Для тех, кто пришёл на празднование утром и днём!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2567113.jpg[/IMG]

И шашлычок-с, конечно же!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2587592.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Алёнк, ты не обращай внимания, что я тут ехидничаю :Blush2: ...просто ты прям в тему попала, чего я сегодня така сердита была...
Особо не интересно, короче все как всегда связанное с руководством.

А ЗА ТЕБЯ МЫ КОНЕЧНО РАДЫЫЫЫ!!!!! и таким  ТВОРЦАМ я бы давала премии...Ну хотя б раз в месяц!!! :Blush2: 

Фух, надо идти трудится...
А книжку потом покажешь???

----------


## Комик

> И шашлычок-с, конечно же!


Ух. Душа радуется, но низззяяя нагружать организм перед работой.
Потом покушаем, ночью, после свадьбы.:)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Жених и невеста, оба работают в ГАИ.


 :Taunt:  аааа...ну тогда понятно...что им пятница 13, да еще в Мае месяце...



> Вот так, от переедания на ночь без мужчин, тема от секоса, ушла в другое русло.


Так мы уже тут маним маним красными труселями...а нам в ответ



> Пора на горшок и спать.


 И что нам остается делать, а?...Сидим и "топчем"....

----------


## Комик

> Так мы уже тут маним маним красными труселями...а нам в ответ


Покажи, где красные труселя, если бы увидел, фиг-бы ушел спать. :Aga: 




> И что нам остается делать, а?...Сидим и "топчем"..


Топчут кур :Grin:  (прости Татьяна  :flower: ), а я не петух. :No2: 
зы. И не козел :No2: , хотя супруга пару раз называла :Aga:  (может и больше, склероз уже старческий :Grin: )

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

я в этом году еще шашлыка не елааааа..... :KidRock 07:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

"топчем" - это наш укр. жаргон
употребляется обычно, когда на ночь нажрешься

Говорят " Ну...натопталися, теперь можно и в люлю"... :Oj: 

(написала на всякий случай, для тех кто не понял смысл слова) :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Покажи, где красные труселя, если бы увидел, фиг-бы ушел спать.


труселя показывать не буду, покажу свадебный торт...Но тоже-возбуждает...воображение...не хуже труселей. знаете ли...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2614218.jpg[/IMG] 



> Топчут кур (прости Татьяна


 :Blush2:  да чего уж там, из песни слова не выкинешь...прощаю! :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 
Ладно...если ты этого ТАК не видишь...Будем выбрасывать как флаг на палке... :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> покажу свадебный торт...Но тоже-возбуждает...воображение...не хуже труселей. знаете ли..


Абалдеть. :Vah:  Уже хочу :Yes4:  (и торт тоже :Grin: )



> да чего уж там, из песни слова не выкинешь...прощаю!


Я знал о твоем добром сердце :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 

 :Taunt: 

Ой, люблю тя Танюха!!!....или я тебе уже это говорила??? :Blush2:  ну ничего, еще раз повторюсь!!!!

 когда в реале встретимся? Ты в Песчаное собираешься? :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> Будем выбрасывать как флаг на палке..


Какой флаг?. Красный?? Ты коммунистка?. :Grin: 
У мужчин свое понятие есть :Aga: , про женский красный флаг :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> когда в реале встретимся? Ты в Песчаное собираешься?


Встретимся 100% -когда не знаю.
А в сроки Песчаного сбора-мне как раз  :Blush2: рожать...так что-в другой раз, видимо...



> Абалдеть. Уже хочу (и торт тоже


Хм...кто б сомневался...я сама. когда первый раз увидела-обалдела. Во-первых-от идеи креативной невесты...во-вторых-от мастерства исполнения (марципан)
(См. Википедию-Марципан (итал. marzapane дословно — «хлеб Марта») — вид кондитерского изделия.
Настоящий марципан — это смесь измельчённого в муку миндаля и сахарного сиропа или сахарной пудры. Иногда марципаном называют также массу из других орехов, а также изделия с ней. В России широко распространены булочки-«марципаны» с арахисом.)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 

Хочется сказать словами из фильма " С легким паром" ...Иполлит, ну че вы такой тупой???!!!!! :Vah: 

Сигнал такой...Красные труселя на палке! Мы им будем махать, шоб ты понял, щё мы тебя любим и ждем!!!! почему красными? 
Ну во первых, из песни слов не выкинешь, это я про "Нашу рашу", а во вторых все мужчины, считают, что КРАСНОЕ ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ЭРОТИЧНО!

ну блин, поведешься с вами и начинаешь всякую фигню писать... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> мне как раз рожать.


Ой, Танюша...так ты спланировала быть бабушкой :Ok: ...поздравлять не буду...пока...

----------


## Alenajazz

Оборжаться!  :Grin:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 





> У мужчин свое понятие есть


У Ж.Амаду это называется "День закрытой корзины"

----------


## Alenajazz

> А книжку потом покажешь???


Сфотаю страницы, где про мой коллектив.  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У Ж.Амаду это называется "День закрытой корзины"


У нас тута не Амаду, поэтому...мы корзину откроем!....и выставим все, что в корзине принесем! :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сфотаю страницы, где про мой коллектив.


Интересно...бум ждать..

пойду быстро дела поделаю пару часиков,потом опять заскочу....прикипела я тут к вам!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> что в корзине принесем!


Когда только открыли корзину на нашем форуме, то там были шедевральные стихи (переделанные) про "Резиновую Зину", которую в корзину принесли... Чего там с ней только наши лабухи не делали в поэтическом смысле... Уржаться! Найти бы где тот материальчик... А то я прочитала, но не скопировала... А вообще - как меняется смысл через время.... Помните мультик про голубого щенка, там песенка детская: "Голубой, голубой - не хотим играть с тобой" Сейчас я бы не рискнула эту песенку поставить на разминку... А диета???? В древности так называлась оплата за два дня работы!

----------


## Комик

> Мы им будем махать, шоб ты понял, щё мы тебя любим и ждем!!!


Да понял я все. :Yes4: 
зы. У меня товарищ один холостой (частично разведенный :Grin: ) есть.
У него две подруги: (для любви, можно так тактично сказать :Grin: )
Иногда ходит недовольный. :No2: 
Спрашиваешь его: Чего такой злой с утра?? :Blush2: 
В ответ: Да обе барышни, как сговорились, одновременно красный флаг выставили. :Tu: 
Ну Вы поняли, какой красный флаг ежемесячно выбрасывают барышни. :Grin: 
Мариша, Ты вот так и будешь махать?? :Grin: 



> У нас тута не Амаду, поэтому...мы корзину откроем!....и выставим все, что в корзине принесем!


Жуть, это я про другое подумал (про товарища с флагами) :Grin: 




> Когда только открыли корзину на нашем форуме,


Надо поискать эту корзину, раз она такая. :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Иногда ходит недовольный.





> частично разведенный


Процессу надо отдаваться целиком. А если частично... Конечно же, недовольство будет...

----------


## Alenajazz

Уррааа!!!!
*Чемпионат мира по хоккею будет проходить в России!!!!* В 2016 году: в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну Вы поняли, какой красный флаг ежемесячно выбрасывают барышни.


Так как тема красных труселей осталась нераскрытой...а у Комика тут какие то ассоциации возникают в не то русло....

Предлагаю! Флаг заменить баннером!!!Как там с баннером дела? никаких  ассоциаций нет????

Комик, тебе какой больше баннер нравится??? Выбирай! тем будем и махать :Aga: 






Ну...и как вам мой заманухис?????!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> тем будем и махать


*Мариш*, приветик!!!

Эх, жаль нет смайлика, с махающими красными труселями  :Taunt:  надо пойти порыться  :Grin: 

О, нашла, если сильно не приглядываться, то чем не труселя  :Taunt: 

 :Laie 22:  или такое  :Vampire:  или вот  :Hyron 03:  выбирайте, кому что по душе  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Ириш, привет!




> с махающими красными труселями


Комик чего этого испугался... :Vah:  Но если найдешь хороший, тащи! Нам все сгодится! 

Будем всей толпой махать,
Всех к нам в гости приглашать!

Комик, извини ...опять наглею в твоей теме :Blush2: 

Ой, иду я работать...а то...НАЧНЕТСЯ!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> может с каким-то флагом подходящим есть


Флаг они чего то все забраковали.... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот, хочу вас познакомить с нашими духовными наставниками и друзьями.



Посмотрите в глаза этим людям! Это замечательные люди! Если бы на земле было бы больше ТАКИХ людей.... Желаю им, чтобы ВСЁ, что они задумали сделать - ИСПОЛНИЛОСЬ!!!!

А какой они "ВЕЛИКДЕНЬ" сделали для всех наших детей....





вот сейчас фото разбирала и аж сердце защемило... :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет девчоночки и мальчоночки! Делала отчет на работе и чтобы его вовремя сдать пришлось на форум не заходить. А то ведь как бывает?! Зайдешь и фиг выйдешь! Чтобы душу не травить - даже не заглядывала. Сегодня сдала отчет, будь он неладен, и бегом, можно сказать рысью, во флудилочку. Пока все не просмотрела, писать не начинала. И правильно сделала! Столько событий! Аленушка! Поздравляю! Это -раз! Спасибо за фотоотчет - это два! За накрытую поляну - отдельное спасибо! А тортиков сколько набралось! Один другого лучше! Татьяне и Марише за фотки - тоже огромное спасибулище! А Ире - за постоянство! Комику - удачи и само собой тоже благодарность , как основному представителю мужеского рода здесь, во флудилочке. Хотя и Ильич заглянул! И новенький мужчинка. Хорошие мои , прям распирает от восторга, хорошо то как здесь! УРА! Я дома! :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А в сроки Песчаного сбора-*мне* как раз рожать


Перечитала последнюю страницу...и увидела слово "мне"....
Тань, это как понимать??? :Vah:  Я знаю, что у тебя взрослые дочка и сын...вот и написала про бабушку... :Blush2: 

Это чего правда???!!!! про "мне"???? Ну тогда ты СУПЕРКУРОЧКА!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 

Маш, привет! А я думаю, куда ты подевалась...а оно вот чего...
Ну а народ, как всегда "в поле"...и я сейчас ухожу, но вечером обязательно зайду!

----------


## Курица

> Перечитала последнюю страницу...и увидела слово "мне"....





> Я знаю, что у тебя взрослые дочка и сын





> вот и написала про бабушку.


так ты права,Марин :Yes4: ...рожать дочке :Grin: ...а значит, и мне :Aga: ...рядом быть... :Meeting:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, привет! А я думаю, куда ты подевалась...а оно вот чего...
> Ну а народ, как всегда "в поле"...и я сейчас ухожу, но вечером обязательно зайду!


Привет, Мариша! А на Питерскую Тамадею не собираешься? Хотелось бы встретиться в реале! :Aga: 





> рожать дочке...а значит, и мне...рядом быть


Танюш, а где ж тебе быть, как не рядом?! Мамочка же! :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ой, все ,наверное, и правда в поле, как Мариша говорит. Пойду и я огород полью. Может к вечеру голубки слетятся?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Неееееееееее! Не слетелись! Наверное, КВН смотрят! И я пойду посмотрю, особенно на Пятигорскую команду!
Вот, Аленушка, сегодня никаких провокаций с моей стороны. Итог: "А вокруг тишина, взятая за основу..."

----------


## Alenajazz

> "А вокруг тишина, взятая за основу..."


Я ужинала. Получила книгу в подарок, про которую говорила (к юбилею учреждения) Ужасс..... :Tu:  Текст не изменили, всё в порядке.
 Но фото..... Ужасссс. Всё размыто. Все фото сдавали в цифровом виде, цветные. А увидели нечто.... Несколько цветных фото моего коллектива есть.... Зачем нужно было вообще эту книгу печатать в чёрно-белом варианте фотографий???? (вопрос риторический)
*Ужасссссс.*

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Маш, я здесь... Но у нас так, солнце село и в стране дураков закипела работа :064: ...Не успела я тут комп включить, как понабегали тут разные...

вот я удивляюсь, чего днем нельзя это сделать?!!! и ведь знаю, что можно!

Сейчас немножко разгребусь, а там может и народ подтянется, если у них сегодня свадеб нет...

А я пока сижу и как Пушкин выражаюсь... :Blush2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLUz6Ls5BVs

----------


## Комик

> Ну...и как вам мой заманухис?????!


Мариша, одним словом- креативный! :Grin: 
Привет всем. Полчаса назад вернулся со свадьбы ГАИшников.
Эмоций море, скажу так, среди них, есть и вполне нормальные пацаны. :Aga: 
Были правда и такие, у которых на физиономии написано, что нет мозгов. Но они и молчали. :Grin: 
Получил бонусом от жениха лишние пару тысяч, что радует, сумма и так довольно солидная была. :Aga: 
В целом, море эмоций (положительных) и сорванный голос, от 80 человек гостей (старею :Grin: )
зы. Три раза пришлось ставить песню ДПС, в исполнении команды, которая так и называется ГИБДД.
Любят они её.  :Grin: 



> О, нашла, если сильно не приглядываться, то чем не труселя


Ириша, обалдеть. Где ты все это откопала?? Класс. :Ok: 
*rugej*, Маша с возвращением :flower: , не исчезай надолго. 
Я тебе завтра (уже сегодня) в личку черкану кое-что. :Yes4: 
Все, сваливаю спать, завтра в деревню, всем пока. :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> есть и вполне нормальные пацаны.


ну надо же... :Vah: 



> Получил бонусом от жениха лишние пару тысяч, что радует, сумма и так довольно солидная была.


действительно, нормальные...



> В целом, море эмоций (положительных)


вот за это и боремся!

Доброе утро! Я тоже как обычно с утра забежала, пью кофе и читаю. Вчера посоветовали мне новый браузер, это будет интересно у кого маленькая скорость, называется Googl Chrome. Действительно очень заметно увеличилась скорость загрузки и это с моим тормозным инетом. Интерфейс новый, вот приходится поразбираться в настройках.

Короче, очень рекомендую, кто хочет скорости! 

Тоже сейчас потыкаюсь немножко и надо идти

----------


## Комик

> Тоже сейчас потыкаюсь немножко и надо идти


Переведи :Blush2: , а то я совсем испорченный (или пошлый :Grin: )
Привет Мариша :flower: , я тоже скоро в деревню свалю. :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 

Комик у нас с тобой чего игра такая, да? Ты типа ничего не понимаешь, а я типа такая вумная все время тебе объясняю :Vah: ...
А когда, я как дура, все распишу вдоль и поперек...ты пишешь



> Да понял я все.


Ну чего тебя опять зацепило то?!!! Слово Тыкаюсь? Ну чего ты не знаешь выражение "протыкай прогу"???!!!

Или сейчас опять в носу поковыряешь и скажешь




> Да понял я все.


Ладно, не обращай внимания, я еще не сильно проснулась, вот сейчас пойду холодный душ приму и голова заработает...

А вообще ты мне напоминаешь мужика из анекдота, которому везде бабы мерещились вместе с вытекающими из этого последсвиями :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пушкина видел????!!!! Воооо...это я вчера...Ну конечно до такой виртуозности мне далеко, :Blush2:  но психовала почти такими же словами...

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

*Маришка*, у меня готов ролик по нашей встрече!!!!  :Yahoo:  Сейчас побегу его в теме выложу!!!

----------


## Комик

> А вообще ты мне напоминаешь мужика из анекдота, которому везде бабы мерещились вместе с вытекающими из этого последсвиями


Мариша, да я все еще под впечатлениями, от вчерашней свадьбы. :Yes4: 
А там столько женщин было...... :Yahoo: 
Ну люблю женский пол :Aga: , ну вот нормальной я ориентации и все к женщинам тянет :Aga: . Не знаю что и делать. :Blush2: 
Хорть бы импотентом скорее сталь что-ли. :Grin: 
зы.И с тобой интересно поболтать :flower: 
зы.зы. Все, пора сваливать, Иришка потрет весь мой флуд, если шо. :Grin: 
зы.зы.зы А женщин все равно люблю :flower:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А женщин все равно люблю


Ну ладно....уважил... :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хорть бы импотентом скорее сталь что-ли.


а теперь...удивил... :Blink: 

Тут и так одни голубые кругом, а тут еще ты со своими словами...За державу обидно!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Иришк, привет!!! 
Давай, ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНО!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А там столько женщин было......


Кстати, откуда в Гаи СТОЛЬКО женщин?!!!! :Vah:  Я думала, что там только мужики с полосатыми палками... :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Тут и так одни голубые кругом


Напиши кто :Vah: , а то вдруг по ошибке запудрят мои старческие мозги :Grin: 




> Кстати, откуда в Гаи СТОЛЬКО женщин?!!!


А у невесты подруги еще и по институту были. :Yes4: 
Она факультет психологии закончила. :Yes4: 
Приятные барышни и поговорить с ними одно удовольствие. :Ok: 




> Я думала, что там только мужики с полосатыми палками.


Они были без палок, ну не совсем без, хотя кто их знает :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Они были без палок, ну не совсем без, хотя кто их знает


Комик, придет Админ и мне сделает выговор...Тема же открытая, тут все наши и не наши ходят...

ну не могу не написать...Буду эмфемизмами выражаться :Blush2: 

-Доктор, я куда не посмотрю, мне везде мерещится кровать, на которой ..... :Blush2: 
-Вот посмотрите, я рисую квадрат. Что вы видите?
-Комната, в ней кровать, на кровати .... :Blush2: 
-Вот я рисую овал, что вы видите?
-овальная комната, овальная кровать, а на ней.... :Blush2: 
-Так, рисую многогранник, что вы теперь видите?
-Доктор... вы такой извращенеццц.....

Я уже не могу НИЧЕГО написать :Vah: , тебе ж везде ЭТО мерещится :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> rugej, Маша с возвращением, не исчезай надолго. 
> Я тебе завтра (уже сегодня) в личку черкану кое-что.


Вай -вай! Господин назначил меня любимой женой! Жду!

----------


## Курица

Всем обитателям сей территории "Терра -инкогнита"-большой привет от  Курочки.
Почему "инкогнита"- да Мариша решила тут эвфемизмы в ход пустить...эзоповым языком выражёвываться начала...А ведь смысл, ядро, соль и суть выпадают -у анекдота ли, присказки...Согласитесь - из "песни" слова не выкинешь...
А вот темка хорошая -где шифровать и расшифровывать строчки песен - записанные синонимичными оборотами-у нас есть, и очень интересно там можно отдохнуть,Маша Ручьёва подтвердит!
У кого голова захочет  "гимнастики ума" или просто-развлекухи-милости прошу к нам с Лилей, это здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...FE-quot/page70 

Ждала отчета со свадьбы ГАИ-шной, рада. что всё прошло у Комика замечательно.
Здорово, что он у нас 



> Ну люблю женский пол, ну вот *нормальной я ориентации* и все *к женщинам тянет*


Поэтому песенку для Комика оставляю ТУТ:http://files.mail.ru/7RMA2K 
Мне она очень нравится, иногда -на юбилеях-проводя конкурс типа "Слава Богу, ты пришел", когда гость должен в образе, услышаю песню, пригласить даму на танец, я её использую для образа-сами поймёте, кого...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> тут эвфемизмы в ход пустить...


Забежала перед уходом личку глянуть, ну и сюда конечно...

Вот ведь, хотела поумничать а в буквах "М" запуталась :Blush2: ...Спасибо, Танюш, что ты поняла, какое слова я хотела написать, но как обычно, в пальцах запуталась...

СЧАСТЬЕ - ЭТО КОГДА ТЕБЯ ПОНИМАЮТ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У кого голова захочет "гимнастики ума" или просто-развлекухи-милости прошу к нам с Лилей, это здесь:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...FE-quot/page70


Танюш, обязательно зайду! А то и так Ира говорит, сидите только во флудилке и никуда не ходите...надо конечно вылазить :Blush2: ...времени как обычно на все не хватает.... :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> .А ведь смысл, ядро, соль и суть выпадают -у анекдота ли, присказки...


Тань, сначала написала сокращенными словами...потом подумала.....думаю, ну его!!!...и смайликов натыкала...

----------


## Курица

> СЧАСТЬЕ - ЭТО КОГДА ТЕБЯ ПОНИМАЮТ!!!!


Красоту увидеть в некрасивом,
Разглядеть в ручьях разливы рек!
Кто умеет в буднях быть счастливым,
Тот и впрямь счастливый человек!
Эдуард Асадов

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Красоту увидеть в некрасивом,
> Разглядеть в ручьях разливы рек!
> Кто умеет в буднях быть счастливым,
> Тот и впрямь счастливый человек!
> Эдуард Асадов


 :Tender:  :Aga:  :flower: 

Убегаю!

----------


## Alenajazz

В России сегодня отмечается день - Тысяча дней до Олимпиады в Сочи.
Надо тоже как-то отметить!  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Разглядеть в ручьях разливы рек!


Так Машхен со временем станет Разливоворековой????? :Vah:  Или Речновой????

----------


## KAlinchik

> В России сегодня отмечается день - Тысяча дней до Олимпиады в Сочи.


Капец, еще такого праздника у вас не было!
Было бы за что выпить, да?
Напоминает анекдот: Сидят 2 мужика, перед ними на столе бутылка водки и 2 стакана, они смотрят на нее час, два, три... тут за окном лай собаки...
они: " О!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!За Шарика!!!!!!!!!!"

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А вот темка хорошая -где шифровать и расшифровывать строчки песен - записанные синонимичными оборотами-у нас есть, и очень интересно там можно отдохнуть,Маша Ручьёва подтвердит!


Да, Танюш, подтверждаю! Очень интересно!

----------


## Курица

> ак Машхен со временем станет Разливоворековой?????


 :Grin:  :Ok: 
КанЭчна, именно так!!! Вот что Машу ждет в будущем! Великому поэту можно поверить! :Aga: 
*Пышна в разливе гордая река*,
 Плывут суда, колеблясь величаво,
 Просмолены их черные бока,
 Над ними флаг, на флаге надпись: "Слава!"
Ник.Некрасов

----------


## Alenajazz

> О!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!За Шарика!!!!!!!!!!"


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
У меня 17 дней до отпуска осталось! Тоже буду обратный отсчёт вести. А в Сочи сегодня установили часы, которые с сегодняшнего дня ведут обратный отсчёт до Олимпиады - сколько дней осталось, Маразм крепчал.... Лучше бы эти деньги, потраченные на всю эту фигню отдали на развитие детских танцевальных и спортивных коллективов, профинансировали бы им поездку какую-нибудь на конкурс , на соревнования. У нас все ездят за свой счёт на все конкурсы и соревнования!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Пышна в разливе гордая река,
> Плывут суда, колеблясь величаво,
> Просмолены их черные бока,
> Над ними флаг, на флаге надпись: "Слава!"
> Ник.Некрасов


Танюша! Какую ты мне перспективу нарисовала! Восторг! Что могу от себя добавить? СТРЕМЛЮСЬ! УЧУСЬ! У форумчаночек, между прочим!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маразм крепчал....


Аленушка! Не расстраивайся так! Трудности закаляют! И детки с детства понимают, что тарелочка с голубой окаемочкой слишком эфимерный предмет, чтобы на нее надеяться. А старанье и труд все перетрут! И ведь как трудятся?! Тебе ли не знать?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Трудности закаляют!


Сам по себе вид деятельности: эстрадно-спортивная хореография закаляет, воспитывает волю, целеустремлённость, взаимоподдержку и взаимовыручку. *Хотелось бы поддержки от государства...* Ведь мы - муниципальный хореографический коллектив! Со званием! Но и костюмы шьём за свой счёт, и на конкурсы ездим за свой...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Хотелось бы поддержки от государства... Ведь мы - муниципальный хореографический коллектив! Со званием! Но и костюмы шьём за свой счёт, и на конкурсы ездим за свой...


Да, Аленушка, прискорбно, конечно, но такая ситуация складывается практически у всех творческих коллективов и детских и взрослых. Да, расстроили тебя по полной программе! С минора тебя на мажор никак не перетянуть сегодня.

----------


## Alenajazz

> С минора тебя на мажор никак не перетянуть сегодня.


Да я в нормальном, рабочем настроении. Собираюсь на репетицию. К Дню России готовимся уже. И к поездке на конкурс в Абхазию. Выезжаем 22 июня. Билеты уже взяли.
Событие одно печальное в хореографическом сообществе. Скончалась Фаина Хачатурян, хореограф, профессор хореографии ГИТИСа... Замечательный человек и хореограф. Я лично с ней знакома. Она, работая в жюри, дала замечательный старт многим творческим коллективам, в том числе и моему. Очень прискорбно...

----------


## Комик

> Вай -вай! Господин назначил меня любимой женой! Жду!


Ну любимая жена у меня есть дома, а вот Скайп и адрес мыла, напишу в личку.
Глядишь и решим все вопросы, про обязанности жен и другие, не менее интересные вещи при живом диалоге.:)))
Сейчас забежал на несколько минут, в перерыве от огородных дел.



> Поэтому песенку для Комика оставляю ТУТ


Спасибо Татьяна, вечером скачаю и послушаю!:)))



> СЧАСТЬЕ - ЭТО КОГДА ТЕБЯ ПОНИМАЮТ!!!!


Я понял тебя:)))



> Надо тоже как-то отметить!


Вот вам снова повод, без мужичков посидеть:)))



> У меня 17 дней до отпуска осталось! Тоже буду обратный отсчёт вести.


Ну это святое дело. Одобрямс!:)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Одобрямс!


Сегодня финал Евровидения!!!!! В 23 часа по Москве! Я - за Молдавию!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сегодня финал Евровидения!!!!! В 23 часа по Москве! Я - за Молдавию!


Аленка, а ставки на кого делаешь? как думаешь, кто реально победит?
Помнишь, мы в прошлых годах даже темы отдельные создавали, обсуждали каждое выступление?

----------


## Alenajazz

> а ставки на кого делаешь?


Молдавия или Грузия. Из всех претендентов на победу выделяю эти две страны.
Остальные слабее.

----------


## Alenajazz

Возможно, швед ещё будет отмечен. В формате Евровидения он.

----------


## KAlinchik

не , Грузия, по -моему, выпала из формата Евровидения вообще...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Грузия, по -моему, выпала из формата Евровидения вообще...


но поёт хорошо!
Я проголосовала за Молдову, отправила СМСку. Пришёл ответ от Евровидения 2011, что моё голосование учтёно. 44 рубля сняли. Я думала, что больше сдерут...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Алена, ты еще здесь? Я с днюхи племянницы пришла. Сижу смотрю финал, как и ты, я думаю. Воробьеву явно ничего не светит. Ну и ладно! А Молдова и Азербайджан мне понравились. Посмотрим, что будет дальше.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена, ты еще здесь?


Ага. Шведу светит призовое место. Он, вроде, протеже Киркорова.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Воробьеву явно ничего не светит.


Да он и никакой совсем.... И вообще - долой географическое голосование. Надо выбирать того, кто реально хорошо поёт и харизматичен!

----------


## Alenajazz

А на Здоб ши Здуб (Молдова) я танцы ставлю активно. Нравится мне их мироощущение! Вот один из номеров:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2562708.jpg[/IMG]

Всё равно Здубы  - моя любимая группа останется! В прошлый раз на Евровидении они были 6.

----------


## Alenajazz

Азербайджан хорошо в отрыв ушёл...

----------


## Alenajazz

Азербайджан - 1
Италия - 2
Швеция - 3
Украина - 4

Россия - 16

Да.... Всё так непредсказуемо.... А я решила в Молдову съездить в ближайшее время. Вот такая реакция на результат Евровидения...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А я решила в Молдову съездить в ближайшее время. Вот такая реакция на результат Евровидения...


Это хорошо или плохо? Не поняла. Тебе просто очень понравилось выступление Молдовы? Или это протест с твоей стороны, что им мало голосов дали? Я в Молдове была. Мне понравилось! Тем более это было летом. Черешни объелась, вин надегустировалась. А какие там доброжелательные люди! По крайней мере, раньше были. Если поедешь - не пожалеешь! Я так думаю. :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это хорошо или плохо?


Просто мир посмотреть хочется. Сейчас маршрут набрала до Кишинёва. Вот засада. Одни пересадки: в Краснодаре, в Одессе... :Tu:  А в гостинице, в центре Кишинёва цены весьма  демократичные! Буду думать...




> Или это протест с твоей стороны


Да я - за любой кипеж!!!(кроме голодовки) Просто - лёгкая на подъём. Когда-то захотела переехать на юг и никто ведь не смог отговорить!  :Taunt: 




> Черешни объелась, вин надегустировалась.


Это и у нас есть. Что ещё есть, чтобы не зря столько пересадок делать?

----------


## Комик

> Это и у нас есть. Что ещё есть, чтобы не зря столько пересадок делать?


Привет барышни :flower: 
Алена, это хорошо, что ты легкая на подъем. :Yes4: 
Вот только у меня голова забита сейчас, другими пересадками. :Tu:  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Это и у нас есть. Что ещё есть, чтобы не зря столько пересадок делать?


Это было во время студенчества и нас одних бродить не отпускали. Так, покатали по Тирасполю и в поселок, где мы работали. Поэтому я и написала о хороших людях, а не достопримечательностях.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Есть маршрут в Кишинёв через Киев. Этот вариант мне нравится больше! Я вчера уже порыскала, экскурсии поискала. Есть что посмотреть! Поскакала я на работу. Что-то сегодня вообще неохота идти... Как там? Работа, работа - перейди на Федота, с Федота - на Якова, с Якова - на всякого. Зарплата, зарплата - приди от Кондрата, с Федота, с Якова, со всякого!*  :Grin:

----------


## Donskova-t

Да, это про икоту, но для работы  - больше подходит!!! :Ok:

----------


## Окрыленная

> другими пересадками


что там у тебя.. дружище?

----------


## Курица

> что там у тебя.. дружище?


Ириска, не переживай!!!Ни печень и ни почки Комик не пересаживает, и не собирается. 
Его пересадки гораздо прозаичнее, но это работа на результат! :Ok: 
Он помидорную рассаду высаживает в парничок, свёклу красную для винегретика пикирует, морковку сеет. и т.д. и т.п.
Так, Комик? Правильно Курочка из своего Севера-запада разглядела???? :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2594557.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> свёклу красную для винегретика пикирует


Укатала!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Ириска, не переживай!!


Да нет.. просто что-то другое показалось.. какое-то состояние у Комика необычное..интуиция.. мать твою..
Кстати.. про пересадки.. иду в конструктор
Дорогие мои.. я вот.. в который раз поймала букет... будучи ведущей.. К чему это?

----------


## KAlinchik

> К чему это?


может к тому, чтобы  дать шанс другим незамужним девчонкам и больше не участвовать в ловле букета, а оставаться ведущей и просто руководить процессом  :Derisive:  :Grin:  :Taunt:

----------


## Окрыленная

*KAlinchik*, так я ваще не стремилась ловить его.. он сам прилетел мне в руки..

----------


## Славина

> он сам прилетел мне в руки..


*Ириш*, чем не повод, накрывай поляну  :Grin:  час пик настаёт  :Aga:  
Я все дела сегодня по дому переделала, типа хозяйкою была, теперь можно о вечном и женском поговорить  :Grin:  
Начинаю людей завлекать - махать, только чур не флагом, чтобы чего такого про меня не подумали некоторые осведомленные комичные мужчинки  :Grin:  это типа труселей у меня в руках  :Laie 22: 
Сейчас если *Комик* заметит мой сигнал, разберёмся, чего он там сегодня пересадил и куда  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> что там у тебя.. дружище?


Сегодня- огород! :Yes4: 



> Ириска, не переживай!!!Ни печень и ни почки Комик не пересаживает, и не собирается. 
> Его пересадки гораздо прозаичнее, но это работа на результат!
> Он помидорную рассаду высаживает в парничок, свёклу красную для винегретика пикирует, морковку сеет. и т.д. и т.п.
> Так, Комик? Правильно Курочка из своего Севера-запада разглядела????


Нет. :No2:  Пересаживал малину и вишню. Готовил место под новую теплицу и занимался перепланировкой. :Aga: 
Помидорчики еще рано. У нас заморозки ночью до -3.
А свекла и морковь, только еще посеяна три дня назад.
Так, что на этот раз Татьяна не угадала. :Grin: 



> Дорогие мои.. я вот.. в который раз поймала букет... будучи ведущей.. К чему это?


Замуж срочно выходить и точка. Встретишь мужичка хорошего и сразу за уши его и в ЗАГС. :Grin: 
Я сегодня, нашел в огороде старую ржавую подкову. :Yes4: 
Ей точно, лет 50 будет, ржавчину молотком полчаса отбивал.
Говорят это к счастью. :Blush2: 
А куда мне теперь её присобачить, себе на ботинок или как талисман полкило металла на шее носить 



> Ириш, чем не повод, накрывай поляну


У вас девчата одни мысли, только поляна и выпить, кошмар, с кем я связался. :Grin: 




> ейчас если Комик заметит мой сигнал, разберёмся, чего он там сегодня пересадил и куда


Да я сразу труселя заметил, вот и пришел в свою тему, а тут, опять пьянка и потом про котлеты пойдет разговор. :Blush2: 
А если без мужчин, то конечно про козлов. :Grin:

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Замечательная тема...я тоже новичок во всех смыслах...и у Вас на форуме и как ведущая...работаю только второй год!!!!Вот только приехала с саммита мастеров праздника "Золотой каштан 2011!" И услышала там много критики...но я этому была только рада, так как я приехала за тем чтоб чему то научиться что то исправить и т.д. И за любую адыкватную критику буду только блогодарна!!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Говорят это к счастью.


  :Ok:  Вот и я подтверждаю сей факт  :Aga: 




> У вас девчата одни мысли, только поляна и выпить


 :Blush2:  наверное мы вечно голодные  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*Cvetok-030303*, 
Ух ты, трижды скорая сама без вызова приехала, значит дело пойдет :Ok:  :Grin: 



> И за любую адыкватную критику буду только блогодарна!!!


Давай Иришке в креатив свои мысли толкай :Aga: , а там, мы тебя легкой критикой обеспечим. :Grin: 
Или в разработки вновь пришедших, там тебя старички разнесут в пух и прах :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Вот и я подтверждаю сей факт


Факт остается фактом, ты скажи куда её приделать?? :Blush2: 



> наверное мы вечно голодные


Ну судя по твоей стройности, так оно и есть. :Yes4: 
Конь и ухом не шевелит. :Grin: 
Пословица, баба с телеги, кобыле легче, явно не прокатит. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> поймала букет... будучи ведущей.. К чему это?


Через три года выйдешь замуж. Но познакомишься со своим суженым скоро. Проверено.  :Yes4: 
Ко мне так же букет прилетел. Я и не стремилась его ловить. НО не отмахиваться же???  :Blink: 
Бьют - беги, дают - бери.  :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

> накрывай поляну


повода.. дорогая нет.. букет есть.. только.. :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> повода.. дорогая нет..


И даже Шарик не лает за окном???  :Blink:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Шарик


может Шурик??????????????????????????у меня одна собака дама.. мой папа.. по восточному гороскопу..

----------


## Комик

> букет есть.. только.


А че, букет тоже можно кушать, Если не жесткий.  :Aga: 
Как салат мелко покрошить и с маслом оливковым :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> букет есть


А у меня жених на примете классный есть  :Ok:  
Парень-золотые руки, не пьющий, зарплата приличная, квартира своя, отремонтированная собственными ручками, работящий, типа нашего *Комика*  :Grin:  правда только на свадьбах не работает, но это дело поправимое, можно научить кнопки тыкать. Зовут Олег.
Себе бы загребла, да только я замужем уже и он наш местный!
Ну что согласна на переезд в наш славный город герой СЕЛИДОВО? :Grin:  Будем коллегами  :Grin: 

И свадебку всем форумм сыграем  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Будем коллегами


лучше быть Солнцем у себя.. чем



> СЕЛИДОВО?


звездой...... :Grin: 
Давайте в мою темку... креативить.. хватить языки чесать..

----------


## Alenajazz

> одна собака дама


Дама - тоже неплохо! У меня кошка - дама. Земфира.

----------


## Комик

> А у меня жених на примете классный есть. Парень-золотые ручки, не пьющий, зарплата приличная, работящий


Так опиши его, если что, Иришке сосватаем, может фотку бросить сюда, если есть :Yes4: 
А вдруг это судьба, после букета, тем более Алена написала, что скоро познакомишься, я подкову нашел, все пока по приметам нормально :Yes4: 
Подкова на счастье, а я Иришке счастья желаю. :Yes4: 
Давай срочно фото и инфу про парня более подробную.
Откроем новую тему, если надо: "Сватовство в беседке" :Grin: 
Я готов быть тамадой у Иришки на свадьбе :Aga: , ты споешь :Aga: , а остальных мигом подберем. :Aga: 



> работящий, типа нашего Комика


зы. Да лодырь я и бездельник, видишь чем занимаюсь, сижу и строчу на форуме :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Давайте в мою темку... креативить.. хватить языки чесать..


Так, успокойтесь девушка. :Aga:  :flower:  
Тут дело серьезное решаем, :Aga:  креативить потом, сначала про твою судьбу надо вопрос решить :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> сначала про твою судьбу надо вопрос решить


не.. сватовство.. дело неблагодарное.. Судьба моя.. хорошие мои.. Мужчина старше меня.. связан с моей профессией.. каким-то образом или местом..так что жду..только такого

----------


## Славина

> не.. сватовство.. дело неблагодарное.


Согласная я  :Yes4:  поэтому не люблю никого сводить, так просто к слову "букет" само приплелось про жениха  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Судьба моя.. хорошие мои.. Мужчина старше меня.. связан с моей профессией.. каким-то образом или местом..так что жду..только такого


Иришка, все нормально, можно и научить. :Yes4: 
Сейчас ему ссылку твоя тезка кинет на форум, вот и пускай осваивает профессию. :Yes4: 
Алена ведь что сказала: Скоро познакомишься, а через три года замуж. :Yes4: 
Так то, ты пока не спеши, присмотрись к мужичку :Aga: , мы его подучим, если надо, я его к себе в деревню возьму в помощники навоз возить :Grin: , а за работу, буду его премудростям тамадовского ремесла обучать, 
глядишь через три года и отгуляем свадебку. :Yahoo: 



> Согласная я  поэтому не люблю никого сводить, так просто к слову "букет" само приплелось про жениха


Ну барышни :Nono: , где Ваша романтика, а вдруг это судьба??? :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> где Ваша романтика


Давайте лучше про еду  :Yes4:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

У нас новый памятник поставили, возле лавки Чеховых: Толстый и Тонкий. Сегодня видела из маршрутки, когда на работу ехала. Чеховский книжный фестиваль закончился, народ приезжал из разных стран. В разных кафе был ужин с писателем, завтрак с писателем. Мог любой человек пообщаться. Я, как всегда, на работе.... :Tu: 




> про еду


В перерыве зашла в кафе и отобедала греческим салатом и тефтельками.  Ещё выпила капучино и затрепала  десерт с персиками. Приезжайте кто-нибудь в гости. Я с вами похожу по кафешкам всяким. Я люблю общаться и есть.

----------


## Славина

> Я люблю общаться и есть.


Ой это про меня  :Aga: 
У меня *Алёнка*, до сих пор твой шашлык из головы не выходит  :Tender: 
Пора на природу вылазить и свой жарить  :Yes4: 

Чего то сегодня *Маришки* не видно было...

----------


## Комик

> Чего то сегодня Маришки не видно было...


Жаль, что она взяла отгул. :Tu: 
Видимо именно поэтому, Вы так рано разбежались. :Grin: 
Доброе утро барышни. :flower: 
Пора просыпаться :Aga:  и вперед, на трудовые подвиги. :Yahoo:

----------


## Окрыленная

Доброе утро всем..Инфо к размышлению... вот прочла это и увидела идею на свадьбе.. пойду в конструктор
*В майском номере журнала Forbes был опубликован список «200 богатейших бизнесменов России – 2011». Впервые список был расширен со 100 имен до 200. Астрологическое исследование показало, что, в отличие от мировой практики, в России преуспевают не Девы, а Стрельцы и Водолеи.

Они делят первое место среди других знаков зодиака, набрав по 12%. 

К успешным и богатым Стрельцам среди других относятся: Искандер Махмудов (12-е место), Александр Несис (39-е место), Анатолий Сакуров (43-е место), Александр Лебедев (45-е место).

Богатыми Водолеями в том числе являются: Александр Абрамов (21-е место), Борис Иванишвили (25-е место), Андрей Скоч (29-е место), Александр Мамут (42-е место). 

Следом за ними идут Овны, Тельцы, Девы, Весы и Рыбы – у них по 10%. На данный момент наименее преуспевающий знак зодиака – Рак – он составляет всего 1%.

Частная же астрологическая картина списка выглядит удивительно. Важным оказалось не только заработать деньги, но и сохранить их – это лучше всего получилось у Тельцов – они составляют 30% из первой десятки наиболее богатых людей – Владимир Лисин, председатель совета директоров НЛМК (лидер списка), Михаил Прохоров, президент группы «ОНЭКСИМ» (3-е место) и Михаил Фридман, председатель наблюдательного совета «Альфа-групп» (7-е место). 

У Козерогов – 20% в первой десятке – Владимир Потанин, президент холдинга «Интеррос» (4-е место) и Олег Дерипаска, генеральный директор холдинга «Базовый элемент» (6-е место).

И у Дев – 20% в первой десятке – Алишер Усманов, генеральный директор Газпроминвестхолдинга (5-е место) и Вагит Алекперов, президент «ЛУКОЙЛа» (8-е место). Это говорит о том, что упорство, честолюбие и трудолюбие, характерные для этих знаков, помогли своим представителям удержаться в первой десятке богатейших людей России, а некоторым из них и подняться вверх по списку.

А вот Роман Абрамович, принадлежащий к знаку Скорпион, наоборот, не удержал своих позиций и опустился с 4-го места, на котором он находился в прошлом году, на 9-е место. 

Тельцы, Девы и Козероги – представители стихии Земля – преуспели на родном и близком для них поприще природных ресурсов (на добыче, переработке и продаже) – металлы (сталь, алюминий, никель), золото, нефть. Вероятно, именно относительная неисчерпаемость недр России позволяет этим людям крепко стоять на ногах.

Богатые женщины в России предпочитают находиться в глубокой тени, поэтому единственная женщина, попавшая в список «200 богатейших бизнесменов России – 2011», жена бывшего мэра Москвы Елена Батурина, президент «Интеко». Она на 77-м месте. И только про нее удалось выяснить, что она по гороскопу – Рыбы. Остальные дамы скрывают о себе любые личные данные, включая и дату рождения. Но в любом случае Елена Батурина на данный момент вне конкуренции. Она уже много лет удерживает пальму первенства среди богатейших женщин России, занимает в международном списке Forbes 993 место и единственная из российских бизнес-вумен входит в топ-20 состоятельнейших женщин мира.*
 Я попала с Комиком сюда..
 И вот еще мысль на день..
«Пока живешь в теле осла, наслаждайся вкусом травы».

----------


## Комик

> Я попала с Комиком сюда..


Че-то я не понял, как мы сюда с тобой попали. :No2: 
Я водолей и баблом сильно не заморочен. :Yes4: 
Мне проще отдать кому-либо неинтересный заказ и спокойно ковырять землю в деревне :Aga: , 
чем стремиться попасть в список: "Самых богатых тамадов" :Nono:  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Че-то я не понял, как мы сюда с тобой попали


то.. что мы Водолеи и у нас есть шанс.. попасть в список самых богатых Тамадов

----------


## Комик

> то.. что мы Водолеи и у нас есть шанс.. попасть в список самых богатых Тамадов


Жду открытия темы отчетов. :Aga:  
Скопирую и продам всю тему проклятым буржуинам :Grin: 
Я уже писал про это :Grin: 
зы.Скорее, мне больше по нраву ответ, словами из песни: Все богатство мое в тебе... :Yes4: 
А вот к кому обращены эти слова, каждый решит сам, для себя. :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

Мы с Абрамовичем - транжиры.... То клуб футбольный прикупим, то на 9 место спустимся в рейтинге... :Grin: 

Не люблю погоду, которая сейчас. Напряжение в природе. Перед дождём. Пасмурно... Тревожно.
 Надо поесть!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Доброе УТРО СТРАНА!!!!!

А вот вчера думаю, чего это меня так засвербило???? Наверное, кто то во флудилке красными труселями замахал???!!! Захожу...Точно! Иринка махала...

Ну и не удивилась, что это была ты,Ириш, потому что другие чего то застеснялись насчет этой идеи... :Girl Blum2: 





> Чего то сегодня Маришки не видно было...


спасибо, что вспомнила обо мне... я вас тоже вспоминала...



> Жаль, что она взяла отгул.


Наоборот! Это я ЗДЕСЬ отдыхаю! А эти дни пахала, как негр на плантациях!



> Видимо именно поэтому, Вы так рано разбежались.


Ага...Щас! Это они болтали, болтали, а потом КААААК пошли и как всегда на ночь нажерлися :Taunt: ... и спать полягали!



> Пора просыпаться и вперед, на трудовые подвиги.


Я уже! С утра встала и ТАКОЙ ПОДВИГ местного масштаба совершила...прям сижу довольная от своей деятельности...



> поэтому *единственная женщина*, попавшая в список «200 богатейших бизнесменов России – 2011», жена бывшего мэра Москвы Елена Батурина, президент «Интеко».





> что она по гороскопу – *Рыбы*.


Ха-ха-ха... У меня тоже есть шанс! Осталось найти тока какого нибудь мэра и его захомутать...Только одна проблема...Геша будет ОЧЕНЬ ПРОТИВ!!! :Aga: 

так что придется с вами тут во флудилке сидеть.... :Meeting:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Геша будет ОЧЕНЬ ПРОТИВ!!!


ты когда нам Гешу представишь официально?



> ТАКОЙ ПОДВИГ


давай делись.. подвигом.. а я вот джина придумываю.. уж мозг истощился

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Окрыленная*, 

Иришка, привет!




> ты когда нам Гешу представишь официально?


Геша, как и ПОЧТИ ВСЕ местные мужчины на форум не ходит... Вот ты думаешь, что тут один Комик пасется?  :Blush2:  Неааа...

Я тоже так раньше думала. Когда соберешься на реальную встречу, удивишься сколько туда ездит мужиков!!!! :Ok: 
А знают его Иринка наша, вон, Алина с Хмельницкого тоже видела, Ильич... и еще грамодяне, которые тут не появляются...

А визуально, он у меня на аве и на фоте, где мы рыбу в ведро складываем.



> давай делись.. подвигом..


Я ж пишу, что



> ПОДВИГ местного масштаба


К форуму он отношения не имеет, поэтому интереса не представляет...а для меня был подвиг :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> грамодяне


А я знаю, что это - граждане!  :Smile3: 
При заполнении иммиграционной карты на границе я одна из вагона написала в графе "Грамодянство" - Гражданство. Остальные написали Отчество...  :Taunt: (на русском языке не пишут эти карточки...)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я знаю, что это - граждане!


Ален,привет!
Вооо...Видишь, поездка в Киев не прошла даром! Новое слово выучила!!!! :Ok:  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> поездка в Киев не прошла даром


Так надо ехать опять - за новым словом!  :Grin: 
В прошлом году при поездке в Севастополь я выучила слово "Стать" (что по-русски означает "пол")

Как там, интересно, наша Олич-Скади (вокалистка с форума) Она сейчас на конкурсе в Польше со своими вокалистами. Мы тоже должны были туда поехать, но не получилось.... Едем в Абхазию. Уже плотно готовимся. Везём 18 танцев.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Размышления...
а чего это к каждому моему посту какой то банер прилеплен???!!!! Я этого не заказывала.... :Aga: 

Но если так надо для форума...то Ради Бога!!! Только це не я! а то подумают, что я тут рекламирую все в подряд... :Blink: 



> Как там, интересно, наша Олич-Скади (вокалистка с форума) Она сейчас на конкурсе в Польше со своими вокалистами.


Я думаю, что все отлично!...Раз она  с форума...



> Мы тоже должны были туда поехать, но не получилось.... Едем в Абхазию. Уже плотно готовимся. Везём 18 танцев.


Я думаю, что тоже будет все хорошо! просто так министры премии хореографам не раздают, а если уже дали, то уже точно хореограф отличный и лажу не подсунет! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> министры премии хореографам не раздают


Премии раздаёт директор... :Yes4: 





> хореограф отличный и лажу не подсунет!


Вчера всех разогнала... (ученички нахамили) И пошла в кафе пообедать. А они меня бегали и искали по городу. Нашли, извинились, трясясь от страха...
У меня осталось два экзамена: у малЫх (4-5 лет) и у малЫх-2 (1-4 класс). С 1 июня - в отпуск на одной работе!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

пойду поработаю...
Вечером обязательно зайду, как почувствую зов красных труселей... :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Интернета не было. И кабельное вырубили. Сидела, читала "Стихи не для нервных"
Одно из моих любимых:

*Не надо женщин обижать*

Не надо женщин обижать,

Не надо в них бросать гранату,

А надо женщин обожать

И отдавать им всю зарплату.


Не надо женщине хамить

И затыкать ее, как дуру,

А надо женщину хранить

И привносить в нее культуру.


Не надо женщину склонять,

Когда она уткнулась в телек,

А надо просто объяснять,

Что просто, нету просто денег.


Не надо женщину карать,

Орать в нее, хватать за икры,

А надо с женщиной играть

В подвижные простые игры.
(А.Вулых)

----------


## Славина

> не удивилась, что это была ты, Ириш, другие чего то застеснялись насчет этой идеи...


Так а чего стесняться то, у меня эти красные труселя, даже дома на люстре висят  :Yes4:  так сказать, деньги завлекают, спасибо нашей дорогой и любимой *Курочке* за инфу  :flower: , свековь как -то зашла, увидела и говорит :"Вы шо, с ума посходили???"  :Taunt: 

Так что не боюсь ими смело и на форуме помахать, чтоб нам всем счастье было  :Yes4:  :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня и творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> у меня эти красные труселя, даже дома на люстре висят так сказать, деньги завлекают


интересно, а у тех, кто в журнале Форбс люстры с таким же антуражем?????? :Meeting: 
Ирсен, привет!

----------


## Славина

> Ирсен, привет!


Ух ты  *Алёнка*, :))) так меня ещё никто не называл, почти как *Ив Сен Лоран*  :Grin: 
 Было как-то даже Ирма, но мне это не по душе, а так очень даже по душе, как по душе и Марина -Маринеску  :Taunt:   :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> так меня ещё никто не называл


Я рада, что немного поняла тебя. А вообще у меня несколько вариантов своего имени. Может, поэтому и других (кто близок по духу) называю так, как мне видится человек. 
Я, например,_ Ляля_ (для родителей).
 Для своей малышни - _АлёнаГеннадьевнаНашаВоспитательницаПотанцам_
_Алёнаси_ - муж иногда так именует (ну, это привычка с татами, японские имена давать. Ромыч так вообще Ромаширо, а дочь - Леросама  :Taunt:  Мы все занимались боевыми искусствами)
_Алёнуш_ - это Олич-Скади так называет.

----------


## Комик

> Я уже! С утра встала и ТАКОЙ ПОДВИГ местного масштаба совершила...прям сижу довольная от своей деятельности...


А я все еще свершаю! :Aga: 
Привет Мариша! :flower: 



> Вот ты думаешь, что тут один Комик пасется?


Я не пасусь, скорее в роли пастуха выступаю :Grin: 



> пойду поработаю...
> Вечером обязательно зайду, как почувствую зов красных труселей..


Взаимно, надо Ирине, вечерний сбор постоянно трубить :Grin: 



> Всем доброго дня и творческих успехов!!!


Вот, только подумал, а она уже проснулась :flower:  :Grin: 



> Для своей малышни - АлёнаГеннадьевна


Так я и есть, еще малыш. :Grin: 
Все барышни, пора валить на подвиги. :Taunt: 
Не забываем готовиться к очередной пьянке и обжорству. Повод есть. :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> еще малыш


Алёна Геннадьевна я стала в 19 лет. Это уже бренд... :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Мы все занимались боевыми искусствами


Ух ты, так вы все крутые перцы и перчинки в семье  :Taunt: 




> а она уже проснулась


Ага, еле глаза сегодня продрала  :Yes4:  




> Повод есть


Ой, как я люблю поводы, только ничего плохого про меня не подумайте  :Grin:  я просто люблю. :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Залетела с улицы охладится...У НАС ТАКАЯ ЖАРА!!! УЖАС! Щас одену купальник, вытяну комп в беседку и буду там сидеть...

смотрю, тут компания и днем собирается???!!!! :Taunt: 



> скорее в роли пастуха выступаю


фигушки....не люблю я стада...и пастухов тоже...Они все небритые, перегаром воняют и матом ругаются :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Я не пасусь, скорее в роли пастуха выступаю


Так у нас теперь не кашкадром  :No2:  а поле зелёное и необъятное,  пастух и овечки, что ль теперь мы  :Blink:  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Иринка, не поддавайся на овечек!!!!

----------


## Славина

> не поддавайся на овечек


Какие овечки в наше время????  :Blink:  Я тоже не люблю небритых и пахнущих перегаром пастухов   :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

С нашим характером, можем когтистой лапой по уху, а можем...помурчать и лечь на грудь....а иногда, хвост трубой и пускаемся в мандры ( не путать с бл...вом :Nono: , специально для Комика пишу)

*МАНДРОВАТЬ* южн. зап. (немецк. wandern) путничать, странствовать, идти в путь...
могла написать, конечно, ПУТЕШЕСТВОВАТЬ, но по моему нам больше подходит это слово :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Так а чего стесняться то, у меня эти красные труселя, даже дома на люстре висят так сказать, деньги завлекают, спасибо нашей дорогой и любимой Курочке за инфу , свековь как -то зашла, увидела и говорит :"Вы шо, с ума посходили???"


Девчонки, не представляете, как мне тепло  :Tender:  от того, что вы тут без меня, в разговоре, меня ВСпоминаете...сЕйчас на работе, в обед зашла-кинуть кричалку в Выпускные переделанную Люды-Оптимистки на 2011 год, и сюда, на "кашкадром",заглянуть.. :Aga: 

А про красные трусы-это от Лисси Муссы...Я вам (по секрету от Комика)-в личку ещё кое-что пришлю...насущно-нужное...из нижнего белья... :Blush2: 
но это-вечерком, из дому.
Удачи вам всем, а я пошла графики отпусков составлять по нашему богоугодному заведению...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 

Тань, колись про ваш ритуал...я не в курсе :Blush2: 

Привет!!!! :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А про красные трусы-это от Лисси Муссы...Я вам (по секрету от Комика)-в личку ещё кое-что пришлю...насущно-нужное...из нижнего белья...
> но это-вечерком, из дому.


Ждем!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> не люблю я стада...и пастухов тоже...Они все небритые, перегаром воняют и матом ругаются


Ну почему же... Дин Рид весьма неплох был! (как же давно я живу.... Я ещё помню Дина Рида... И даже его видела - он поездку по БАМу совершал и в наш Устик заехал по дороге, народ так ломился на него, что порвали все ограждения на стадионе! Я была маленькая, но помню этого ковбоя!)

http://www.dean-reed.ru/articles/sp-ussr.html

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Не знаю, в Техасе не была, и какие у них там пастухи не знаю :Taunt: ...Дин Рида тоже помню  - симпотяга, но тоже местами небритый.. :Taunt: .Насчет мата и перегара, тоже утверждать не буду.
Алён, а че ты решила, что Дин Рид - пастух? Это то что он в кино играл роль пастуха, что ли???? :Vah: 

Я вобще раньше любила фильмы снятые Голливудом об СССР, во где умора...ржач на весь вечер!!! Они наверное даже таких декораций не могут сделать, как мы тут в реале живем...

Ты к нам в село приезжай, я тебе настоящих пастухов покажу! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> С нашим характером, можем когтистой лапой по уху, а можем...помурчать и лечь на грудь....а иногда, хвост трубой и пускаемся в мандры


О, вот это уже ближе к делу  :Yes4:  так что, кашкадром на поле, менять не собираемся  :Nono:   :Grin: 




> в личку ещё кое-что пришлю...насущно-нужное...из нижнего белья..


Ой, подарочек от *Курочки*, это постоянно что-то необыкновенное, уже жду с нетерпением  :Aga: 




> я пошла графики отпусков составлять по нашему богоугодному заведению.


*Танюш*, удачи и тебе в твоём благородном деле  :flower: 




> колись про ваш ритуал


Сейчас пришлю тебе, с позволения *Курочки*.

Только стишки я себе сама сочинила, какие мне нужно.

*Мариш*, ты вообще в личку заглядываешь??? Я тебе пишу, а ты молчишь  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариш, ты вообще в личку заглядываешь??? Я тебе пишу, а ты молчишь


ой...Ириш, забываю!!! :Blush2:  Щас сбегаю!!!! Я ж себе браузер поменяла, вот еще не привыкла к интерфейсу...это временно, я привыкну!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а че ты решила, что Дин Рид - пастух?


Ну а как переводится "ковбой" ???? Пастух...

А вообще он снялся в фильме "Пой, ковбой, пой" и в юности подрабатывал тем, что объезжал лошадей.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> вообще он снялся в фильме


О тож, шо в фильме...в фильме вообще все красиво...и ковбои тоже... :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

*Мариш*, я тебе всё отослала на почту и в личку.

----------


## Комик

> не люблю я стада...и пастухов тоже...Они все небритые, перегаром воняют и матом ругаются


Прям как я. Картина маслом. :Aga: 
Небритый, матом на ворон ругаюсь, перегаром от горохового супа прет (и не только перегаром) :Grin: 
Вот только спиртное, практически не употребляю. :Blush2: 
А пастухов по фильмам помню. (Веселые ребята, Свинарка и пастух, да много их) :Grin: 




> Какие овечки в наше время???


Конечно! Кругом одни козлы. У нас в деревне и овец держать перестали уже.
Обленился народ. Только козлы с козами и ходят за огородом. :Grin: 




> а можем...помурчать и лечь на грудь..


Одобрямс, так что там дальше про бл....во и странствия?? :Blush2: 




> Удачи вам всем, а я пошла графики отпусков составлять по нашему богоугодному заведению..


Вот Татьяна, свой человек. В доску! :flower: 



> О, вот это уже ближе к делу  так что, кашкадром на поле, менять не собираемся


Не забывай. Через три дня БОЛЬШОЙ праздник: Кашкадрому, ровно месяц будет. :Taunt:  :Pivo: 
Пошел ковырять землю и гонять козлов. До вечера. :Grin:

----------


## Donskova-t

Ну эт смотря в какой деревне... В нашей - проще наверное овечек держать, их там полно... Коз - мало! Говорят хочешь поругаться с соседом - заведи козу!!!



> Конечно! Кругом одни козлы. У нас в деревне и овец держать перестали уже.
> Обленился народ. Только козлы с козами и ходят за огородом.


и в огород попадают)))))



> Удачи вам всем, а я пошла графики отпусков составлять по нашему богоугодному заведению..


Танюша, я тоже ЕНТИМ сегодня на работе занималась, только график я составила в декабре, а сегодня ПРИКАЗ :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, девоньки!!!! Караул!!!! Позор нам!!!! Единственного мужчину в этой теме так запустили...
Мало того, что он то пальцем в носу ковыряется, то качество навоза определят секретным, никому не известным, способом....
так теперь еще и это...



> Прям как я. Картина маслом.
> Небритый, матом на ворон ругаюсь, перегаром от горохового супа прет (и не только перегаром)


Быстро надо баню затопить! Комика отмыть, побрить,  перегар выпарить!
И будешь ты у нас КРАСИИИИВЫЙ....как ковбой в кино! :Ok: 



> Не забывай. Через три дня БОЛЬШОЙ праздник: Кашкадрому, ровно месяц будет.


А чего это "не забывай"... :Blink: а мы???!!!! Нас чего не приглашают???!!!!!  Щас обидюсь!!!! :Sad:

----------


## Славина

> а мы???!!!! Нас чего не приглашают


*Мариш*, это был сигнал мне и моим красным труселям  :Yes4:  а я уж вас всех приглашаю, вы главное не пропустите *ЗНАК*  :Taunt:  давайте и про *Алёнкин* пароль вспомним, помните??? А я - да, ой, чего то запамятовала  :Blink:  склероз, блин,  *Алёнка*, напомни, помню отзыв: "Сами такие!" кашкадром всё-таки  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Аааа...в этом смысле. Пральна! У тебя очень важная миссия тут, трубить общий сбор...А то все бродят, как хотят, когда хотят...
вы ж заранее напишите, во сколько и когда? Чтоб не проспать или не пропустить!

----------


## Славина

> И будешь ты у нас КРАСИИИИВЫЙ....как ковбой в кино


Пусть лучше будет красивый, как твой Геша на аве  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> У тебя очень важная миссия тут, трубить общий сбор


Да уж, у одной меня только красные труселя в загажничке и нашлись, вот теперь и работа есть ежедневная, сачковать нельзя  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> как твой Геша на аве


Зачем нам ДВА Геши?!!!!! :Vah:  Це не цикаво как то....
Пускай будет разнообразие...

А вот интересно, Комик, а когда ты нам свою внешность предоставишь к просмотру???!!!! :Blush2: 

Может как раз к юбилею сделаешь нам сюрприз?!!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> пароль вспомним


Усы, лапы, хвост!





> внешность предоставишь к просмотру???!


Вы что, русских традиций не знаете??? Сначала баньку истопить, потом накормить, а вот уже потом с расспросами и фотосессиями подходить. 
Даже Баба-Яга  сначала кормила!!!!
Так что юбилей начинаем с хавчика. А потом уже и фото выставляем.  :Yes4:

----------


## Окрыленная

> уж, у одной меня только красные труселя


У меня труселя уж полгода висят на люстре..

----------


## Курица

> Быстро надо баню затопить! Комика отмыть, побрить,  перегар выпарить!
> И будешь ты у нас КРАСИИИИВЫЙ....как ковбой в кино!


Правильно! Я ему уже и ...труселя(_Ира_, привет :Grin: ) подобрала. Правда, раз он у нас образцово-показательный муж, будут они не красного цвета, а, к примеру, вот такие-не маркие(на огороде все ж работать,потея), но -со опознавательным знаком:
[IMG]http://*********org/1779037.jpg[/IMG] 
а Обещанное для дИффЧоНоК - скачать* ТУТ:* http://files.mail.ru/QT9NO2

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

А чего тишина???!!!! Где все????!!!! :Tu: 





> Я ему уже и ...труселя(_Ира_, привет) подобрала.


Хорошие труселя, практичные!!! Если испачкается вдруг, в чем нибудь, во время своей огородной деятельности, то видно не будет...

Танюш, а эта надпись с переду или с заду носится? Как правильнее??? :Grin: 

Кстати, скачала про синдром...надо подумать над этим вопросом :Aga: . Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> надпись с переду и с заду носится?


 :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, а эта надпись с переду и с заду носится? Как правильнее???


Как правильнЕЕ, из анекдота бородатого поймёшь...
Поехал, значицца, один мужик с колхоза в санаторий по путевке. Ну, поселили его в номер с мужичком -ничего особенного-ни кожи, ни рожи, а каждый вечер-даму,одну шикарнее другой, в "нумера" ведет и нашего мужика погулять часик просит...Ну, тот и говорит:"В чем твой секрет,брат? Как тебе их захомутать удаётся?" А тот и отвечает:"Всё дело в...картошке! Иди на кухню, попроси картофелину, да покрупнее, положи в плавки, и...отправляйся на пляж!" Они к тебе сами, как пчелы на мёд, слетятся"... Ну, наш и решил попробовать. Сказано-сделано. Выпосил картофелину, засунул в плавки-и-на пляж. Улёгся.Ждёт... Смотрит - не то, чтоб льнули-наоборот-разбегаются...В радиусе двух метров ни одной бабы от него не ложится загорать, не то, чтоб знакомиться...
Расстроился наш мужик. и - к соседу по номеру-с обидой. А тот говорит:"Картошку взял?"
-Взял!
-В трусы положил?
-Положил!
На пляже лежал?
-Лежал!
- Как?
-Что-как?
-Лежал-как???
-как-как? На животе...
- ААААААА :Vah: ...надо было-на спине!!!
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

:Taunt: 

Вопрос снят.... теперь все понятно! Осталось Комика дождаться и торжественно на него напялить...ну, после бани конечно!

----------


## Славина

> ААААААА...надо было-на спине


 :Taunt:  *Курочка*, я тебя люблюююю....Спасибо за подарочек!
Наверное поздно уже махать труселями, да? Ну я так, на всякий пожарный, один разочек махну и наверное спать пойду  :Laie 22:

----------


## Курица

> Кстати, скачала про синдром...надо подумать над этим вопросом


Я так себе роскошную красную фетровую шляпу купила...когда и пальто-то под неё в помине не было, и сумочки, и перчаток-ну, ничего...и сразу же все-как по мановению волшебной палочки-появилось.
 и Девчонки в Райволе этой весной всё это великолепие на мне-толстушке-видели!!! :Vah: 
"Синдром" работает-100%!!! Проверь,Марин! :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Хорошо, Танюш, надо попробовать...

ой, я тоже чего так сегодня спать хочу...сейчас немножко чего нибудь позитивного почитаю и тоже в люлю....

----------


## Славина

> чего нибудь позитивного почитаю


Давайте весь позитивчик сюда тащите, день хорошо начинался, нужно его также и закончить  :Yes4: 
Девчонки, что позитивного сегодня сделали за день? Отчет в студию. :Grin: 
А я сегодня, что не приготовлю своим, кривят носом:" Мама, невкусно, где ты сегодня витаешь, в каких облаках?" :Tu: 
Вот такой у меня отчет, а у вас?

----------


## Курица

> *что позитивного* сегодня сделали за день?


 :Ok: очень вкусно мясо приготовила...позитивное в этом то, что зять сказал. что вкусее. чем в кафе, откуда они с дочей пришли только что... :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Разговор плавно перешел на еду... :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> где ты сегодня витаешь, в каких облаках?"


ну и в каких же ты, Ирочка, витала облаках, а????

----------


## Славина

> что зять сказал. что вкусее. чем в кафе


Здорово! Разве могут тёщи, а тем более тёщи-*Курочки* невкусно приготовить???  :Grin: 
Мне сразу кушать захотелось  :Vah:  ой, опять про жратву на ночь, ну это уже традиция  :Taunt: 

А я вечно из журналов всяких выкрутасов понаделываю, ребёнок мой, умоляющими глазами:"Мама, а можно без выкрутасов, простого пюре и котлету" :Taunt:  а я же целый день стараюсь, а им и не надо :))))

----------


## Курица

> вкусно мясо приготовила.





> Разговор плавно перешел на еду





> ой, опять про жратву на ночь,






> котлету


ну правильно!!! Комик. увидев это "ключевое "слово-*котлета*, опять скажет, что он о нас думает... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Славина

> что он о нас думает.


Ну да, ну такие мы, ну куда же нас теперь, выставить за дверь флудилки  :Vah:  пусть привыкает жить рядом с любительницами спиртного и съестного, особенно на ночь  :Taunt: 
Мы же терпим его небритого, ругающегося матом, да ещё и пахнущего гороховым супоперегаром  :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> пусть привыкает жить рядом с пьяницами и обжорами


Ир!!! Ты повнимательней почитай! Он утверждает, что он...сам такой...вобщем. деУки, Босх по нам плачет!(который Иероним)
Спокойной ночи, кашкадром...
ЗЫ,
(до сих пор не пойму, почему кАшкА...по всем канонам русской речи должен бы быть кОшкОдром...Но Комику виднее, это ЕГО дЕтище!)

----------


## Славина

> Спокойной ночи, кашкадром..


Спокойной ночи, *Курочка*!  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

ну вы, девушки, даёте!!!

Я прочитав про котлеты, метнулась к холодильнику, достала кусок печенки и слопала с черным хлебом...полегчало :Yes4: 




> (до сих пор не пойму, почему кАшкА...по всем канонам русской речи должен бы быть кОшкОдром...Но Комику виднее, это ЕГО дЕтище!)


предположу, что это оговорчка по Фрейду...Кашки...горшок...и т.д. и т.п...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот не болтается мне сегодня вечером :Tu: ...лежу, зеваю, вас читаю.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Тань, а у тебя какое время то? пол первого у тебя? да?

----------


## Курица

> Тань, а у тебя какое время то? пол первого у тебя? да?


ага, мы ж на северо-западе(крайнем) -по Москве живём.
Всё, я -спать. На новой(три дня как купленной-гречишной подушке. Такая прелесть, скажу я вам! :Ok: 
Впрочем. кому как. Моя мамочка, например, заявила, что она бы на такую подушку под страхом смерти не легла бы. А я балдею-похрустывает, твердая, как камень. но-как пластилин, принимает форму головы, плеч и т.п.
*Кому интересно-читать тут*

----------


## Комик

> Быстро надо баню затопить! Комика отмыть, побрить, перегар выпарить!


Мариша, не поверишь. Вчера, после бани (эх, жаль спинку потереть некому было :Grin: ), пришел домой, чаю попил и прилег на диван на пять минут, в результате, проспал до 6 утра. :Yes4: 
Короче, просто вырубился, как после пьянки. :Grin: 




> А вот интересно, Комик, а когда ты нам свою внешность предоставишь к просмотру???!!!


Это мой младший брат с подругой, говорят мы похожи. :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1141369.jpg[/IMG]
Еще есть моя старая детская фотография.
Ну люблю я кошаков и кур с детства. :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1142393.jpg[/IMG]



> Даже Баба-Яга сначала кормила!!!!


Гдеж в нашей деревне такую бабу взять??? Тут сам и чтец и жнец и на дуде игрец. :Yes4: 
Зато, какой кайф жить в деревне. 
После вечерней баньки, утром встанешь, выйдешь в огород, а там солнышко светит, птички поют, кошак местный греется на утреннем солнышке и ждет, что ему что-то перепадет от соседа с утра. 
И только где-то вдалеке, слышен стук колес и гудок поезда. (Или сам гудишь, вместо поезда, вчерашним супом) :Grin: 




> А то все бродят, как хотят, когда хотят...
> вы ж заранее напишите, во сколько и когда?


Мариша, утренний сбор на кофе в 7-30 до 8-30, дневной, кто и как сможет, вечерняя валерьянка и Вискас, после 22-00. :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> до сих пор не пойму, почему кАшкА...по всем канонам русской речи должен бы быть кОшкОдром.


В некоторых областях (Костромская, Вологодская, Архангельская и др.) при разговоре, немного Окают. :Yes4: 
Вспоминая детство, когда в деревню приезжали на лето Москвичи, они нас передразнивали так.
кОрОва пОшла в ОгОрод. И называли деревенщина. :Aga:  
Теперь, когда сам живешь в городе, говоришь на смеси о и а.
Получается что-то среднее, называя кота, вместо кошак, говоришь- кашак (среднее между а и о) :Grin: 




> Я прочитав про котлеты, метнулась к холодильнику, достала кусок печенки и слопала с черным хлебом...полегчало


Опять про еду. Любимая тема на ночь.  :Grin: 




> ага, мы ж на северо-западе(крайнем) -по Москве живём.
> Всё, я -спать.


Да, чую и Татьяну кашкадром засосал в свое болото. :Grin: 
Доброй утро барышни. :flower:  
Как спалось? :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Доброе утро!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Я вчера на ночь погуляла по форуму, почитала о чем люди пишут. И по этому поводу у меня появились размышления...

----------


## Комик

> Доброе утро!


Привет Мариша! :flower: 
Как спалось после вчерашней печенки? :Grin: 



> И по этому поводу у меня появились размышления..


Какие?. Напиши, пока не ушел привыкать дольше к земле (копать в смысле) :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это мой младший брат с подругой, говорят мы похожи.


классная фотка...
Но я сейчас серьезная, поэтому сейчас напишу свою историю...серьезную.... и свои ощущения, напрямую связанные с этим фото и тем, что на нем изображено.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Какие?. Напиши, пока не ушел привыкать дольше к земле (копать в смысле)


Ну уж это как получится :Blush2: 
Ты можешь идти и заниматься своими делами, какими ты там запланировал. Все равно ж зайдешь когда нибудь и прочитаешь мой опус... :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вчера я там ляпнула, что мол покажи Комик свое фото, как ты выглядишь...И ни минуты не сомневалась, что ты покажешь чего нибудь в этом роде...Ты еще не готов, да?

Написать с утра я хотела не об этом...ну ладно в течение дня напишу, сделаю перерыв в работе и напишу...
Так вот история визуализации Тани Курочки

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Как я осталась на этом форуме? 
Есть люди, которые приходят сюда, потому что им посоветовали, что это классный форум...Есть, которые просто искали сценарий и случайно попали сюда из поисковика…Ну не буду перечислять все причины…там их миллион…может быть…
Я о себе напишу…
Я отписываюсь где-нибудь, если меня, что то зацепило внутри, а если там просто инфа нужная мне, я ее беру, говорю спасибо и ухожу. Так я хожу, например, на трекер. Я не пишу там коменты, просто говорю спасибо….
Так вот…Сначала я начала читать на этом форуме, меня захватило и атмосфера, которая тут была и материал, которым делились и даже болтовня…Потому что болтовня была какая то человеческая, до этого зайдешь в какой-нибудь чат, женский или мужской…так ТАМ ТАКОЕ…ну не буду отвлекаться от темы, а то и так сильно длинное предисловие получилось.
И тут пришел тот момент, когда мне захотелось тоже что- то написать и вступить в диалог.
И угадайте, кто первый мне ответил? Ну, правильно, тут и гадать не надо…Таня Курочка.
Только тогда она не была хозяйкой «инкубатора» и это не было ее прямой обязанностью встречать кого либо.
Есть вещи, которые не зависимо от тебя сразу врезаются в твою память…уж как ведущим об этом не знать. Именно поэтому на свадьбе делаются акценты, на вещи, которые человек делает в первые…Вообще свадьба то у человека это  - ВСЕ В ПЕРВЫЕ!!!(ну не считая повторных браков)  И казалось бы какие то глупые вещи, с нашей точки зрения, для людей ВАЖНЫ…в тот момент (это я про аистов, но размышления по этому поводу напишу позже, если не забуду)
Так вот, я до сих пор помню, что мне ответила Таня…и конечно этот человек сразу запал мне в сердце!
А что же было у нее на аве? Девушка…Я так думаю, что это была Таня в том возрасте, что написано сейчас у нее под авой…
И читая посты, я воспринимала Таню, как девушку, которую видела…У меня просто тогда интернета не было, и я не знала, что люди на аву ставят, что попало, а не так как в паспорте, открыл, а там фото, данные, возраст, место рождения и проживания…Вот такой советский стереотип, человека не знакомого с правилами интернета…
Но читая ее посты, у меня появилось двоякое чувство. С одной стороны хулиганство, задор, что свойственно молодым девушкам. С другой стороны, ТАКАЯ ЖИТЕЙСКАЯ МУДРОСТЬ, что какие там девушки! У некоторых бабушек такого до конца жизни так, к сожалению, в голове это и не появится…
Ну вот, читала я ее посты…а чего она мне в личку кидала, это надо видеть!!!! Ржали целыми вечерами от ее хулиганских опусов…А на форуме, она такие вещи писала….не просто из умной книги скопирует и вставит, хотя это тоже надо уметь, втавлять по делу, а сама от себя…размышления ее..
И вот она поехала на реальную встречу…и я увидела ее фото, какая она есть в жизни…
И вы знаете…А НИЧЕГО НЕ ИЗМЕНИЛОСЬ!!!!
Даже и не изменилось, от того, что я узнала, КТО она в реальной жизни и чем занимается…Просто сразу все стало на свои места, от куда у человека такая мудрость, тактичность, человечность…Но! Ее задор и «выбрыки» тоже остались…
Поэтому я иногда забываюсь, ты уж прости Танюш, и ору ей Танюха….а почему? А потому что я вижу в ней ту девчонку, на фото, которое у нее сначала стояло на аве…хотя я знаю, кто она и как она выглядит в реале…Но если ее это не шокирует, мои вопли…то так и буду не сдерживаться…
Уже надо заканчивать, а то работа начинается…
Так вот, Комик, если ты соберешься на реальные встречи…а собраться надо, ты Таней поговори об этом, пусть она расскажет, как реальные встречи изменили ее жизнь…
То надо начинать визуализироваться…Лучше раньше, а то потом труднее будет…
Вот чего я тебе хотела написать по поводу твоего фото с козами…

----------


## Комик

> Но читая ее посты, у меня появилось двоякое чувство. С одной стороны хулиганство, задор, что свойственно молодым девушкам. С другой стороны, ТАКАЯ ЖИТЕЙСКАЯ МУДРОСТЬ, что какие там девушки! У некоторых бабушек такого до конца жизни так, к сожалению, в голове это и не появится…


Взаимно! :Ok:  Солидарен на все 100 процентов. :Yes4: 



> Так вот, Комик, если ты соберешься на реальные встречи…а собраться надо


Увы, слишком много разных проблем, чтоб куда-либо выехать в другое место, тем более, в другой город. :Blush2: 
Там видно будет, пока рано загадывать про встречи. :Yes4: 




> и конечно этот человек сразу запал мне в сердце!


У некоторых людей, есть такая особенность. Но всем это дано. :Yes4: 
И я рад, что есть люди с которыми всегда интересно общаться. :Yahoo: 
И с каждым днем, открываешь в них все новые и новые качества, не смотря на то, что вроде знаешь их уже 100 лет. :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 
Комик, ты сильно то не напрягайся, или я уже тебя напрягла? :Grin: 



> Увы, слишком много разных проблем, чтоб куда-либо выехать в другое место, тем более, в другой город.
> Там видно будет, пока рано загадывать про встречи.


А как же твой первый пост???!!! :Grin: 

Ты знаешь, жизнь так коротка...а людей так много...и так мало...(ну ты понял о чем я?)

----------


## Курица

> Так вот история визуализации Тани Курочки





> Поэтому я иногда забываюсь, ты уж прости Танюш, и ору ей Танюха….а почему? А потому что я вижу в ней ту девчонку, на фото, которое у нее сначала стояло на аве…хотя я знаю, кто она и как она выглядит в реале…Но если ее это не шокирует, мои вопли…то так и буду не сдерживаться…


НЕ шокирует...спасибо тебе,Марин...на добром слове.
Я себя без Форума просто не мыслю,реально-ни дня (кроме тех, что без Инета)-в течение всех 3 лет и 4 с чем-то там(см.линеечку внизу поста)...
ЗЫ. Марин, посмотри личку!!! :Yes4: 




> Да, чую и Татьяну кашкадром засосал в свое болото.


да. и не скрываю... :Yes4: 



> утренний сбор на кофе в 7-30 до 8-30, дневной, кто и как сможет, вечерняя валерьянка и Вискас, после 22-00.


Есть, товариш главный Кашкадромщик!
[IMG]http://*********org/1773721.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И сразу вопрос:
> Намечается летом в конце июня, небольшая прогулка в район Черного моря, сроком на пару недель.
> Собственно едет уже не молодой самец, а взрослый и в меру упитанный мужчина, но еще хоть куда, в полном рассвете сил.
> С этим мужчиной будет отпрыск женского полу в возрасте 6 лет, для купания, загорания и контроля. 
> В планах этого джентльмена, заодно и корыстная цель. Это обмен опытом по организации различных веселух, плюс совмещение приятного с полезным. Ориентировочно, это в пригороде Сочи (Лазаревское, ЛОО и т.д.). Готов помахать рукой всем коллегам, а по возможности и переговорить на станциях со всеми, кто живет по маршруту Архангельск-Адлер. Идеи есть у кого по поводу такого отдыха???


Вот этот пост я имела в виду...К стати, на эти встречи можно приезжать со своей второй половинкой...(супругой или супругом)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 



> Есть, товариш главный Кашкадромщик!


Блиииинннн...Сразу подумала, хорошо, что не из другого места они вылетают...вот где смеху то было... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> НЕ шокирует...


От спасиба!!!!! А то я так терпеть не люблююю...Все время с этим борюсь...

----------


## Курица

> Сразу подумала, хорошо, что не из другого места они вылетают.


ты что, забыла? там же ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2556537.jpg[/IMG] 
Чё новую вещь-то разрывами портить?! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Чё новую вещь-то разрывами портить?!


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: ....Представила!!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Марин, посмотри личку!!!


Ой.. :Blush2:  Идууууу!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

:Blink: 
Забежала в обед, а где....?????!!!! Ну как в сказке.... "Винни Пух и Все-все-все"?( а то начнешь перечислять всех, кого нибудь забудешь, а оно и обидеться:)
У нас тут, конечно, не Винни Пух, а Комик...Но Все-все-все, где? :Tu: 

Вчера шастали тут хаотично туда-сюда, как... :Blush2:  ( влияние просмотра передачи "зірка плюс зірка 2")
http://zirka.1plus1.ua/loginov-dorof...a_id=383414818

Кстати об этом проэкте...
С удовольствием смотрела этот сезон.

http://zirka.1plus1.ua/video

Очень интересные постановки были, а коменты жюри просто :Taunt: ...Ну Данилко, как всегда....умничка...Лайма...Потап...гости...короче, понравилось!
И еще понравилось то, что победили те, за кого переживала
Костюшкин и Никишин. Открылись вообще с другой стороны.
Лазарева ...Абалдеть! Какой у нее голос!

Сейчас перекинулись парой фраз с Киевской Татьяной, смотрим передачу "Україна має талант3"...Там такой интересный финал будет!!!! Такие талантливые ребята!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIkQj...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kItbT...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kItbT...ature=youtu.be


Танюш, увидела у тебя зеленый огонек...я потом напишу, ладно? с мыслями соберусь и напишу :Aga: .........................а мож и промолчу!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

:Koo Koo: 
Объявляю обеденный сбор  :Viannen 55:       Все на  :Tatice 02:    Люби друзи, дэ вы?   :Look:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Напутала в ссылках...вот эту хотела 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmHEH...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Иринк, привет!
У меня сегодня настроение кисляк....с утра было...пошла немножко его поднять...
вот сейчас это увидела, как мужчинки леди Гагу изобразили...упипипииииии.... :Taunt:  Ты это видела?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1O8k7UNoJ4

Качество не ахти, но лучше не нашла...

----------


## Славина

*Мариш*, привет, сейчас гляну.

Знаешь, а меня поражает то, что с каждым годом из артистов, чтобы удивлять, всё больше стали делать клоунов, конечно всё это в рамках этого шоу, но я не знаю, что сказать, мне не всегда это нравится. :Meeting: 
Вот моё не оптимистичное умозаключение  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*Курица*, :Ok:  



> Сразу подумала, хорошо, что не из другого места они вылетают...вот где смеху то было.


Там другое вылетает :Vah:  :Grin:  :Yahoo: 




> Чё новую вещь-то разрывами портить?!


Вот и я о том-же. :Aga: 




> Объявляю обеденный сбор


Тута я  :Yes4: 



> вот сейчас это увидела, как мужчинки леди Гагу изобразили...упипипииии


Переведи, а то у меня медленно качает. :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Напутала в ссылках...вот эту хотела 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmHEH...ature=youtu.be


 Еще раз пересмотрела....слезы выступили...как здорово!!!!!
Я сегодня сентиментальная... :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Переведи, а то у меня медленно качает.


Словами там не расскажешь...там смотреть надо...
Потерпи, там ссылки классные, вещи стоящие для души, сердца и поднятия настроения.... :Ok:  Когда просто сидишь и говоришь КАК ЭТО МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ???!!!! и аплодируешь стоя....что люди и там и делали :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 



> а меня поражает то, что с каждым годом из артистов, чтобы удивлять, всё больше стали делать клоунов


Ириш, а никто из них ничего не делал, это их выбор...
Ты видела когда они победили, что Костюшкин и Никишин говорили?...Они со слезами стояли...И Костюшкин сказал, что спасибо всем, у меня началась новая жизнь, я так этого хотел...
ну или что то в этом роде...
Я сегодня утром хотела одну вещь написать, а теперь после твоих слов пожалуй подожду, боюсь не все поймут...Короче, подожду пока...

Ведь как я писала
СЧАСТЬЕ - ЭТО КОГДА ТЕБЯ ПОНИМАЮТ!!!!!!!

Ладно! Не обращай внимания! Проехали.... :Yes4: 

Все пройдет...и это тоже...пойду я работать...

----------


## Славина

> Я сегодня утром хотела одну вещь написать, а теперь после твоих слов пожалуй подожду, боюсь не все поймут...Короче, подожду пока...


*Мариш*, да ты чего  :Blink:  пиши, может я чего не так поняла, я видишь мельком глянула, вот и мнение такое, я если честно, телек совсем не смотрю, одну передачу только "Камеди клаб" и "Украина мае талант" иногда, а так столько всего, что я не успеваю за всем следить, хоть и два телека дома.
Пиши, всё что надумала, мы поймем друг друга обязательно, я просто занимаюсь несколькими делами одновременно туды-сюды и так завжды  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Иринк, решила вернуться и написать чего я увидела в этом ролике.
Это шоу я смотрела с самого начала и конечно, у меня другое отношение к этим парам, чем я вот сейчас взяла и вырвала кусок и кинула.
Что меня рассмешило? А то как мужчины женщин показали. Там конечно перебор, но дело в том, что в этом что то есть...
Утром ко мне приходила одна дама и так же вихлялась, губы топорщила, глаза закатывала...а тут раз! И Костюшкина с Никишиным увидела, вот наверное это меня и рассмешило...
А насчет "делают клоунов", люди хотят попробовать выйти за привычные рамки...вот тут как раз можно это сделать, поработать в разных образах...Не все, конечно, были удачны, но было на что посмотреть....ИМХО.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Иринка ВСЕ НОРМАЛЬНО!!!! :Aga:  ты тут вообще НИ ПРИЧЕМ!!!!
Просто звезды над кишлаком не так встали...Если пойму, что ПОРА!  то и напишу...
Тебе... :flower:  :Pivo: ...смайлика котлеты не нашла :Blush2: 

Ой, сложная я сегодня....пойду, сделаю себе СЧАСТЬЕ В ТРУДЕ!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Что меня рассмешило? А то как мужчины женщин показали. Там конечно перебор, но дело в том, что в этом что то есть...
> Утром ко мне приходила одна дама и так же вихлялась, губы топорщила, глаза закатывала...а тут раз! И Костюшкина с Никишиным увидела, вот наверное это меня и рассмешило.


Ну вот видишь, совсем другое дело, в такой ситуации и меня улыбнуло! :Aga:

----------


## Славина

Все на вечерний бомонд!
 

Начальнику пора на трибуну  :Taunt: 


затем ням-ням


всё запить


и в люлечку


Вот такой у меня план развлекательных действий на сегодня  :Yes4: 

Какие у кого ещё будут предложения  :Taunt:

----------


## Donskova-t

Хорошо у вас здесь... Хочу чтоб  вы улыбнулись! Представьте картинку. Молодой человек с бутылкой в руке на голове тазик....Говорит друзьям: Надо маме позвонить, сказать где я....
-Алло, мама, ГДЕ Я???!!!"

----------


## Курица

> Хорошо у вас здесь... Хочу чтоб  вы улыбнулись! Представьте картинку. Молодой человек с бутылкой в руке на голове тазик....Говорит друзьям: Надо маме позвонить, сказать где я....
> -Алло, мама, ГДЕ Я???!!!"


 :Taunt: 
хорошо!
 :Derisive: Этот же мужчина  ( с тазиком) наутро:
[IMG]http://*********org/1780971.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Появился интернет. Выключали почти на весь день. 
Отчитываюсь за день: куплены билеты Таганрог-Адлер-Таганрог. Уезжаем 22 июня на Международный конкурс "Без границ", который будет проходить в районе Пицунды. Помимо конкурса мы будем отдыхать, загорать и ездить по экскурсиям. Мы пока заказали себе экскурсию на озеро Рица и в Новоафонские пещеры.
 Готовимся к итоговым экзаменам в каждой группе ансамбля. Выпускники уже всё сдали, завтра будем заполнять им вкладыши с оценками к Свидетельствам об образовании.
О еде. Сейчас ем салатик. Картошечку! И гигантскую куриную ногу!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> О еде. Сейчас ем салатик. Картошечку! И гигантскую куриную ногу!


Ага! Как всегда излюбленная тема на ночь. Давайте лучше обсудим новую тему Комика. Вот замутил, так замутил!

----------


## Donskova-t

> Этот же мужчина ( с тазиком) наутро:







Ага, разобрался... Нашелся!!! И сказал:

А на следующий день... Но это уже другая история...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> куплены билеты Таганрог-Адлер-Таганрог.


Аленушка, начинаю завидовать твоему "энтузазизму"! Мне слабо, но глядя на тебя тоже хочется!

Ириша, где ты? Помахала труселями и все?

Мариша, уже стемнело, в огороде ничего не видно, заходи домой и на форум!

Танюша-Курочка, а ты в игры ушла шифровать?

Комик, вернись из новой темки, здесь тоже интересно!

А вообще, всем добрый вечер!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Славина

> Давайте лучше обсудим новую тему Комика.


*Мариш* привет, я здеся и тута иногда бываю, ага  :Yes4:  а чего эту темку обсуждать, я уже там отметилась, чего и вам всем советую сделать, там и обсудим  :Aga:  ну что побежали во флудилку №2  :Taunt:

----------


## Donskova-t

> Комик, вернись из новой темки, здесь тоже интересно!


А что там за новая темка, может за ним рванем?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А что там за новая темка, может за ним рванем?


Рвани! Вот он психолог, блииииииииин! Сходи, почитай. Там уже интересно.

----------


## Donskova-t

А зовут - то ее как?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Там уже интересно.


Интересно почитать. Но мне написать особо нечего. Ведь я свадьбы и юбилеи не веду. Была на практике в деревне (давно). Пристал ко мне один местный и чуть ли ни волоком потащил танцевать. Я табуреткой ему сломала ключицу. Больше ко мне никто так грубо не приставал.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А зовут - то ее как?


Да вот:А как у нас решаются эти деликатные вопросы?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я табуреткой ему сломала ключицу. Больше ко мне никто так грубо не приставал.


Хохочу!!!!!!!!!!!! Горжусь!!!!!!!!!!! Представляю!!!!!!!!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Хохочу!!


Деревня была очень мрачная.... Мы туда попали с вокалисткой Светкой (жаль общение прервалось, я переехала, она переехала, ищу её через интернет, но пока безрезультатно) Мы там со Светкой писали книгу... Она называлась "Есть ли жизнь в Кундуе?" 
 Но в той деревне была шикарная библиотека. Я прочитала много книг, которые не могла найти в Иркутске.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Комик, миленький, а как же кашкадром?! Сам стрелку забил на после 22-00. А сам не приходишь! Разбавь компанию долькой мужского юмора!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> "Есть ли жизнь в Кундуе?"


Ален, как любит говаривать Комик:переведи!

----------


## Комик

> Какие у кого ещё будут предложения


Добрый вечер барышни :flower: 
Отмывал грязь, после деревни, теперь на вечернее кормление прибыл.
Ну Вы тут понаписали, не успеваешь все прочитать, а еще ссылки.
Всю ночь смотреть?? :Grin: 
Там я темку еще одну замутил, приглашаю всех желающих. :Aga: 
Вот она: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EF%F0%EE%F1%FB
Своеобразное приложение к кашкадрому. Вход нормальным училкам разрешен.
Первые посетители уже отписались.




> Хорошо у вас здесь... Хочу чтоб вы улыбнулись! Представьте картинку. Молодой человек с бутылкой в руке на голове тазик....Говорит друзьям: Надо маме позвонить, сказать где я....
> -Алло, мама, ГДЕ Я???!!!"


Класс. :Ok: 




> Этот же мужчина ( с тазиком) наутро:


Ну Татьяна, всегда найдет нужный вариант! :Yes4: 




> О еде. Сейчас ем салатик. Картошечку! И гигантскую куриную ногу!


А котлеты где? :Blush2: 




> Комик, вернись из новой темки, здесь тоже интересно!


Я и так здесь, бегал туда на проверку. Вы уже все сами знаете. :Aga: 



> Я табуреткой ему сломала ключицу.


Я уже не хочу котлет! :Nono: 




> Комик, миленький, а как же кашкадром?! Сам стрелку забил на после 22-00. А сам не приходишь! Разбавь компанию долькой мужского юмора!


Тут после деревни, вместо труселей, табуретками машут. :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> переведи!


Нам сказали, что Кундуй в переводе с бурятского означает - пустое место. Может, и пошутили.... Кто их знает. Но это - реальное название деревушки, которая расположена вдали от железнодорожных сообщений и чтобы оттуда вырваться я зафрахтовала лесовоз.  :Vah:

----------


## Donskova-t

> Там я темку еще одну замутил, приглашаю всех желающих.
> Вот она: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EF%F0%EE%F1%FB
> Своеобразное приложение к кашкадрому. Вход нормальным училкам разрешен.
> Первые посетители уже отписались.


Я тоже уже оставила сообщение.....
Хочется с Вами побыть, только вот у меня час ночки... Работка завтра ожидает, спокойной всем ночки, приятного общения....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> от железнодорожных сообщений и чтобы оттуда вырваться я зафрахтовала лесовоз.


Алена, делаю вывод! С твоим характером дивизией командовать можно! Причем легко, пританцовывая! Представляю, каким авторитетом ты пользуешься у учеников! Я б , наверное - боялась и боготворила! Чес слово!

----------


## Комик

> и чтобы оттуда вырваться я зафрахтовала лесовоз.


Как у Некрасова, коня на скаку остановит... :Yes4: 
Лесовоз и табуретом по башке. :Oj: 
Да Алена, к тебе под горячую руку лучше не попадать :Grin: 




> Хочется с Вами побыть, только вот у меня час ночки... Работка завтра ожидает, спокойной всем ночки, приятного общения..


Спасибо, отдыхай и милости прошу завтра в кашкадром. :flower: 
Ириша помашет своим флагом, сама напросилась :Grin: 



> Представляю, каким авторитетом ты пользуешься у учеников! Я б , наверное - боялась и боготворила! Чес слово!


Солидарен! :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Работка завтра ожидает, спокойной всем ночки, приятного общения....


Пока, Танюша, здесь встретимся! Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Славина

> Хочется с Вами побыть, только вот у меня час ночки... Работка завтра ожидает,


*Танюш*, ну ты заходи, если что  :Blush2:  приноси, посидим  :Aga:  (голосом волка из мф "Жил-был пёс") :Grin: 

*Алёнка*, ну ты боевая подруга, я тебе скажу, с тобою и в разведку не страшно  :Aga: 

Так, пока все развлечения идут по плану  :Ok:  начальник на месте, еда и девчонки тоже.
*Маришки* не хватает  :Tu:

----------


## Комик

> Алёнка, ну ты боевая подруга, я тебе скажу, с тобою и в разведку не страшно


В разведку не страшно, но котлет уже точно не хочу :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Ириша помашет своим флагом,


А я чё, я ни чё, махать-не грядки копать, ладно, махну уж  :Ok:  но чур не флагом  :Nono:  а то мало ли чего, вместо *собраться*, возьмут и *разбегутся* все, ещё подумают, что у меня плохое настроение  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> вместо собраться возьмут и разбегутся все, ещё, подумают, что у меня плохое настроение


Привет, Ириша! Ты про Маришу? Это стечение обстоятельств! И вообще, мы что- пустое место! У меня, например к тебе очень серьезный вопрос, граничащий с просьбой о помощи! Отзовись! Можно спросить то?!

----------


## Славина

> Ты про Маришу? Это стечение обстоятельств


 :Blink:  Ты чего, *Маш*, это я про женские обстоятельства  :Blush2:  Маришка тут не причем, а вопросы задавай конечно  :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> махну уж


У нас обычно махают по 100 грамм. :Grin: 




> возьмут и разбегутся все, ещё подумают, что у меня плохое настроение


Настроение отличное, когда столько юмора за раз принимаешь.
Как прививку от унылости и усталости сделал. :Yes4: 
Я сейчас перестал смотреть телевизор. *Совсем*. :Yahoo: 
Новости по радио в деревне слушаю, а все остальное в сети нахожу, плюс общение здесь. :Yes4: 
Сегодня вынужден пораньше свалить. :Blush2:  
Увы, завтра очень рано вставать. Дел много важных и нужных.
Буду вечером надеюсь в теме. :Yes4: 
А послезавтра, снова к себе в деревню :Yes4: 
Так, что не серчайте барышни :flower: , послезавтра напьемся (да и котлеты можно :Grin: ) 
Как-никак повод важный. Месяц теме. :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маришка тут не причем, а вопросы задавай конечно


Ну, слава Богу, а то ее нет чего то. А я хотела ей похвалиться своими веснушками. Повылазили, как обычно каждое лето, особенно на скулах. Стала похожа на Маришу нашу! Вот.

А вопрос такой. Ты же в украине живешь?! Просвети меня. Мне предстоит в августе вести свадьбу дочери наших очень хороших друзей. Буду оченно стараться. Так вот. Со стороны жениха родня - украинцы. Хотела добавить национального колорита, чтобы угодить и удивить. Видела на форуме тещины блины. А к чему, почему - не пойму. Толи жениха нужно кормить, а толи гостей. И в чем там прикол? Ну если еще что-нибудь в тему подскажешь, буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Славина

> послезавтра напьемся


Только чур ты выставляешься  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Просвети меня


*Маш*, у нас как бы нет особого национального уклона, всё как обычно, а вот в Западной Украине, там да, но вот о самих национальных традициях я не подскажу. Про блины, лично у нас их не делают, но кое-что у меня про блины есть, если хочешь я кину в личку, только наверное завтра.
На второй день родителей умывают, переодевают и катают.
А вообще можно ещё и нашу Маришку поспрашивать, может у них чего такого интересного есть.

Вот тебе ещё ссылочка, время есть, почитай на досуге, может и капнёшь чего, это у нашей Манечки:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E5%ED!/page70

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> но кое-что у меня про блины есть, если хочешь я кину в личку


Спасибо, Ириш, не откажусь! А когда Мариша появится, у нее поспрашаю!

----------


## Славина

> Спасибо, Ириш, не откажусь


Ну вот и договорились, завтра кину тебе про блины, там интересный момент.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну вот и договорились, завтра кину тебе про блины, там интересный момент.


Благодаря тебе попала в темку к Мане. Читаю. Так интересно, не могу оторваться. Форум большой, я еще не все посмотрела. Спасибо, надоумила!

----------


## Славина

> Благодаря тебе попала в темку к Мане. Читаю. Так интересно, не могу оторваться


Ну вот и молодец, там много полезного и интересного  :Yes4:  а я наверное буду ближе к кроватке двигаться, хотя я и так на ней сижу, ну в смысле, буду готовиться ко сну  :Yes4:  До завтра, Маш!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> До завтра, Маш!


Пока! Спокойной ночи! Пусть тебе чего -нибудь интересное приснится! Люблю интересные сны!

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас обычно махают


А у нас - ногой на гран батмане...

Мне завтра рано уходить.... У нас плановый ежегодный медосмотр. Потом сразу на работу. Буду вечером! (обещаю табуреткой не махать!)  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Доброе утро!




> Мариша, уже стемнело, в огороде ничего не видно, заходи домой и на форум!


Я вчера загуляла с друзьями в реале!!!



> Там я темку еще одну замутил, приглашаю всех желающих.
> Вот она: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EF%F0%EE%F1%FB


Сходила...почитала...Как хорошо, что у нас нет таких заморочек. У нас все конкретно. Не надо говорить намеками, никого, никуда тащить. У нас просто делают предложение...или не делают. Если человек пришел повеселится и отдохнуть - это сразу видно, если пришел искать приключения - это тоже сразу видно...
Прям и не знаю, что сказать по этому поводу? :Meeting: 
У нас прямо надо говорить, чего ты конкретно хочешь...Ну .......Во! вспомнила анекдот

Танцуют на балу поручик Ржевский и Наташа Ростова.
 Она к нему прижимается и нежно шепчет:
- Поручик, а мой муж уезжает на 2 дня... 
Никакой реакции. Она опять:
- Поручик, я сегодня буду спать одна.
 Снова ничего. Она:
- Поручик, я отпущу на ночь всех слуг и буду спать одна в огромном доме, совершенно голая!
 Молчание.
Тут Наташа не выдерживает и говорит:
- Поручик Ржевский, приходите сегодня ночью ко мне  тр...ся !!!
 Поручик закручивает усы:
- Намек понял!!!

вот так у нас все конкретно надо говорить....ну или приблизительно так :Blush2:  :Meeting: 
Если тебя пригласили танцевать - это не значит, что тебя хотят закадрить. Танцую, обычно это уже к концу вечера, со всеми, кто захотел меня пригласить. С мальчиками, дедушками, мужчинами...само собой...На прощание, бывает, обнимаемся, целуемся (щечками)...а потом если вдруг встречаемся где-нибудь, здороваются, кланяются, улыбаются...Короче, все нормально....ситуаций таких (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу) не бывает

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хочется с Вами побыть, только вот у меня час ночки... Работка завтра ожидает, спокойной всем ночки, приятного общения....


Дааа...поздно... :Tu:  Но народ тут еще и по утрам и днем бывает.



> Да Алена, к тебе под горячую руку лучше не попадать


 :Taunt: 
Чёта меня сегодня тянет...на анекдоты...после вчерашней гулянки :Taunt: 

- Рабинович, Вы любите теплую водку и потных женщин? 
- Нет, не люблю. 
- Отлично! Пойдёте в отпуск ЗИМОЙ.

Чё, Комик, боишься женщин с ГОРЯЧИМИ РУКАМИ?!!!!! :Taunt: 




> Танюш, ну ты заходи


 :Aga: 




> В разведку не страшно, но котлет уже точно не хочу


Точно! Боится :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну, слава Богу, а то ее нет чего то. А я хотела ей похвалиться своими веснушками. Повылазили, как обычно каждое лето, особенно на скулах. Стала похожа на Маришу нашу! Вот.


Ну вот...Теперь будем ДВЕ рыжих :Tender: 




> Только чур ты выставляешься


Естественно! Тема ж его, он хозяин!!!





> А когда Мариша появится, у нее поспрашаю!


Сейчас, Маш, постараюсь ответить

Фух, ну вы вчера наболтали...смотрю, что надолго отлучаться нельзя, а то потом пол дня читать :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сейчас, Маш, постараюсь ответить


Ответь, Мариш, помоги по- братски, тоесть по-сестрински, или по-дружески! Короче, помогите кто чем может, сами мы не местные.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маш, у нас как бы нет особого национального уклона, всё как обычно, а вот в Западной Украине, там да, но вот о самих национальных традициях я не подскажу. Про блины, лично у нас их не делают


Насчет блинов, у нас тоже самое, что Иринка написала. У нас нет этого понятия...
Есть понятие "приглашаю на борщ и до борщу"
" До борщу" означает, что там будет не только борщ :Grin: 



> Со стороны жениха родня - украинцы. Хотела добавить национального колорита, чтобы угодить и удивить.


Насчет традиций каких-то...все так переплелось...Не буду утверждать...Но по моему, обряд снятия фаты пришел в Россию с Украины...
Рушники....опять же...




> Благодаря тебе попала в темку к Мане. Читаю. Так интересно, не могу оторваться. Форум большой, я еще не все посмотрела. Спасибо, надоумила!


Я вижу ты уже сама чего нашла...Я тоже сильно в форуме не ориентируюсь, у меня интернета нормального не было и этот сейчас, такой...не очень, а тем сейчас, как блох на собаке...я теряюсь :Blush2: 

что еще?.....почитание матери! Обязательно надо уделить мамам внимание. У нас так, бывает сынок уже лысый, уже внуки у него, а все маму слушается :Taunt: ...ну или делает вид....Но перечить матери у нас НЕЛЬЗЯ!!!!

Вот задала ты задачку...про колорит...
Если чисто украинская свадьба, то там очень много поют...величальная молодым, батькам, родне, гостям...На каждый обряд песня. Это очень красиво, но естественно ты это не потянешь, потому что языка не знаешь...
А в стандартных свадьбах наверное все как везде, ну по крайней мере читала отчеты, все одинаково

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

О, привет Маш!
Ну а чего ты там у Мани нашла интересного? поделись, что тебя там зацепило...а кстати, из какого города родня жениха?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот тебе ещё ссылочка, время есть, почитай на досуге, может и капнёшь чего, это у нашей Манечки:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E5%ED!/page70


Странно...а я чего то по этой ссылке попадаю опять во флудилку :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Маш, ты чего там так на долго задумалась то, а?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну а чего ты там у Мани нашла интересного? поделись, что тебя там зацепило


Мариш, я вижу у тебя зеленый огонек не горит, подумала, что ты уже в огород убежала. И я пошла чайку попила с яишенкой. У Мани понравилось про 7 мостов( Свадебные обычаи и традиции в ногу со временем). И дальше почитаю, думаю много интересного. Но 7 мостов уже облюбовала, под себя адаптирую. Надо поблагодарить Маню и Сашу. Зайди - почитай!
А родня жениха не знаю откуда. Просто моя подруга (мама невесты) сказала, что в той родне много украинцев. Чем нибудь этаким нужно удивить.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

О, появилась...
Я Маш, сейчас часов до 3-4 работаю за компом, периодически прыгая к ноуту, у меня на нем  инет стоит..




> Просто моя подруга (мама невесты) сказала, что в той родне много украинцев. Чем нибудь этаким нужно удивить.


Даааа...А вот ты спроси у своей подруги, от куда родня? Потому что, если родня с западной Украины, там даже и не знаю, чем их можно удивить, а если Восточная, Центр, Юг...то делай то, что тебе приглянулось...

А где эта Манина тема, то? :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А где эта Манина тема, то?


Зайдешь в тему: У МАНИ. Там у нее много темок. Увидишь и : Свадебные обряды и традиции в ногу со временем. 

А про родню спрошу, время до августа есть, чего нибудь найду, я думаю.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, вспомнила...
У нас тут местные ездили в Россию на свадьбу...
И знаешь чего их удивило?!!!!! :Vah:   что на столах было ОЧЕНЬ МАЛО ЕДЫ!!!!!
Я спрашивала, про программу, про ведущую....а они мне..
- Да все нормально было....Но какие бедные столы!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всё, спасибо! тему эту нашла, почитаю на досуге...а сейчас возвращаюсь к компу :Smile3:

----------


## Donskova-t

> Дааа...поздно... Но народ тут еще и по утрам и днем бывает.


Все исправляюсь.... А ну ее эту работу.... почитаю -отвлекусь, душой отдохну....Вобщем привет всем , я здесь...
Вот у меня сегодня философское настроение....Ревность и верность - буквы одинаковые, только расставлены по-разному...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Donskova-t*, 
Ну что же ты,Таня, "А" - сказала...а где тогда "Б"?
Почему появились такие мысли?

----------


## Donskova-t

Потому что в паре один обязательно страдает ревностью, другой отсутствием верности....Подруга сегодня проплакала целый день... Я вот тоже ревнушка, тогда выходит что муж   :Blink: .......не это меня не туда...Или я не права?

----------


## Богиня

> Потому что в паре один обязательно страдает ревностью, другой отсутствием верности....Подруга сегодня проплакала целый день... Я вот тоже ревнушка, тогда выходит что муж  .......не это меня не туда...Или я не права?


да нет))) пары разные бывают...ревность грех, как я считаю...это посягательство на свободу...а если человек кобель...флаг ему и отпустить. а от ревности = нервов морщинки появляются... :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в паре один обязательно страдает ревностью, другой отсутствием верности.


Не обязательно. Но...Все мы - собственники.

У нас плюс 26 в тени. Пока маршрутку ждала, лицо загаром покрылось. 
Сегодня с мамой разговаривала по телефону. Скоро билеты пойду покупать. На самолёте вообще с юга в Сибирь нереально купить билеты. Цены какие-то безумные.... С Сибири проживающим ещё возможно билет на самолёт прикупить сюда - там есть закон о северных территориях и компенсация за дорогу (хоть раз в два года, но всё же...)
Я на работу.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет! забежала на минутку...вспомнила ж чего хотела написать, а потом отвлеклась на обдумывание этих обрядов и забыла...а сейчас вспомнила!!!!

вот смотрите





> Намечается *летом в конце июня*, небольшая прогулка в район Черного моря, сроком на пару недель.





> по маршруту Архангельск-*Адлер*. Идеи есть у кого по поводу такого отдыха???


а теперь это



> куплены билеты Таганрог-*Адлер*-Таганрог. Уезжаем *22 июня*


Воооо... :Vah: 

Комик и Алёна, что скажите???? :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Потому что в паре один обязательно страдает ревностью, другой отсутствием верности.


Не всегда, все мы ревнуем в какой то мере и даже тот, который страдает отсутствием верности, наверное он даже больше ревнует, главное, чтобы это не переходило никаких границ. Я вообще считаю ревность и зависть-это то, что съедает человека изнутри, даже в белую зависть не хочу верить, пусть лучше будет просто радость за человека, чем белая зависть.

----------


## Славина

Вечерний звоннн, ой  :Blink:  боммм, ой  :Blink:  как же там, а сборррр!  :Grin: 

 :Tatice 04:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Комик и Алёна, что скажите????


*Комик едет в район Краснодарского края, а я - дальше: в Абхазию (а это уже совсем другое государство)*
И еду со своими танцорами на конкурс. То есть - чёткая программа на каждый день пребывания. На конкурс заявились выпускники этого года. Да уж.... Потом  я года три невыездная.... Уйдут такие классные дети, а следующая группа: "Обнять и плакать..."  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 
Пока подготовлю новую группу до должного уровня... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вечерний звоннн,


У меня котлеты жарятся! Комик отказался, а вас девочки, угощаю!  :Taunt: 
И спагетти с оливковым маслом! :Yes4: 
Сейчас поем, сразу на человека стану походить.  :Yes4:  А то взгляд какой-то тревожный у меня.  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

*У моей дочери завтра день рождения... Ей исполняется 22 года.* Вот, радостью поделилась... Семейка ещё та: мамашхен родилась 7 ноября, а дочь в день пионерии.

*Так что  поздравляю ещё и всех тех, кто успел побывать внучонком Ильича!*

----------


## Donskova-t

> У моей дочери завтра день рождения... Ей исполняется 22 года.


Ну тогда, котлеток со спагетти маловато, вернее суховато!!! А доченьку от души с днем рождения!!!

----------


## Славина

> У меня котлеты жарятся!


Ой, они у меня под носом уже пахнут  :Grin: 




> взгляд какой-то тревожный у меня.


*Алёнка*, давай быстрей ешь, а то сейчас мы усе попрячемся  :Blink:   :Aga: 




> У моей дочери завтра день рождения


Ура! Это значит, что праздник и у тебя, так как ты 22 года назад стала МАМОЧКОЙ!!!  :Yahoo: 

Наши поздравления завтра  :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> Комик и Алёна, что скажите??


Алена свое уже сказала. :Blush2: 



> То есть - чёткая программа на каждый день пребывания.


Поэтому полный облом, без котлет и табуретовки. :Tu: 
Короче отшила, как пацана мелкого. :Grin: 



> У меня котлеты жарятся! Комик отказался, а вас девочки, угощаю!


Я уже поел домашних котлеток с картошечкой (без табуретки :Grin: ), поэтому без меня на сэкос переходите.
Буду наблюдателем. Как их там называют?




> Сейчас поем, сразу на человека стану походить.


Я к этому уже привык каждый вечер. :Grin: 
Так и хочется сказать: Ну сколько модно жрать??? :Grin: 
Да простят меня все, кто впервые читает эту тему :flower: 



> А то взгляд какой-то тревожный у меня


Полегчало или все жуем? :Grin: 
Зы. Привет барышни :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> или


Ем не торопясь, аки Тургенев.

Матушка мне сегодня уже пообещала хариусов вяленых к моему приезду!  :Tender: 



> табуретовки


Напиток такой? На травах???? Дубовая настоечка??? Или на берёзовых бруньках???

Завтра позвоню подруге с турклуба, ошарашу новостью о своём приезде.

----------


## Комик

> Матушка мне сегодня уже пообещала хариусов вяленых к моему приезду!


Начинается обильное слюноотделение.!




> Напиток такой? На травах???? Дубовая настоечка??? Или на берёзовых бруньках???


Самогон, табуретовкой иногда называют:))

----------


## Комик

> У моей дочери завтра день рождения...


Представь, у моей старшей тоже завтра, только она чуток постарше твоей будет.
А еще ДР у мужа Мани и ровно месяц флудилке.



> Наши поздравления завтра


Можешь начинать сегодня ночью, моя ночью родилась, вернее под утро.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Самогон


Как любила говорить Ольвия с нашего форума (что-то давно её нет на форуме, а жаль.... общались плотненько... вот ведь как...):
ФУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!

Я прелести самогона не понимаю.... В семье одни виноделы...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Так, ну кончился что ли вечерний прием каллорий? Всем, кто еще здесь, ДОБРЫЙ  ВЕЧЕР! Алена, поздравлю завтра. Завтра прздник тройной, если не ошибаюсь? Так что проставляться чур компанией! Завтра и котлетки пригодятся и хариус копченый и огромная куриная нога и само собой напиток под будоражущим воображение названием "табуретовка". Мариш, как тебе понравилось у Мани? Ириша - молодец! Уже второй раз хвалю тебя за постоянство: в нужный час ты на месте и сигнализируешь!

----------


## Славина

> Представь, у моей старшей тоже завтра, только она чуток постарше твоей будет.
> А еще ДР у мужа Мани и ровно месяц флудилке.


Ого  :Blink:  сколько всего навалилось на один завтрашний день, пережить бы  :Grin: 




> Можешь начинать сегодня ночью, моя ночью родилась, вернее под утро


Дождаться бы, а то уже в люлечку что-то охота, да и ты ранний птах, спать ложишься в 21:00  :Grin: 
так что мабуть все-таки я завтра отпишусь  :Yes4: 

А сейчас бай-бай  :Exaide 2:  слишком весёлый и насыщенный был день, энергия что-то иссякла, пойду  :Lazy3:  Всем пока и до завтра. :Bye:

----------


## Комик

> Я прелести самогона не понимаю.... В семье одни виноделы...


Хороший самогон на травах, не идет в сравнение ни с какой водкой.
Вино я делаю только их красной смородины (отменное кстати), виноград у нас не растет!

----------


## Славина

> Вино я делаю только их красной смородины (отменное кстати)


Пы.Сы. Как я люблю домашнее вино  :Tender:  приноси завтра  :Aga:   :Grin: 

А самогон тоже ФУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ  :Taunt:  правда на травах не пробовала  :No2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я прелести самогона не понимаю


Это я поняла, что НЕ ПОНИМАЕШЬ! У нас есть друг, а у него хобби - он делает хорошие алкогольные напитки: вино, пиво домашнее, настойки, наливки и т.д. В том числе и самогон. Это, я вам скажу, вещь!!! Самогон делает на яблочном соке или на виноградном соке. После выгонки идет тройная очистка. Так вот пьется, как вода, а пахнет яблоком(или виноградом). Мягкая штучка. И после нее не болит "голова у дятла", как г-риться!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вино я делаю только их красной смородины (отменное кстати), виноград у нас не растет!


 :Ok:  Молодец!

Водку тоже не понимаю. Я люблю коньяк хороший и вино красное полусладкое. Некоторые сухие  чилийские вина нравятся. А ещё я люблю мартини!

Финал Лиги Европы кто-нибудь сейчас смотрит????? Надо же... В финал попали две португальские команды... :Blink:  (а в полуфинале их было аж три...)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем привет!....



> А сейчас бай-бай


И спокойной ночи, что ли????!!!!! :Blink:

----------


## Комик

> сейчас бай-бай  слишком весёлый и насыщенный был день, энергия что-то иссякла, пойду  Всем пока и до завтра.


Спокойной ночи Ириша! :flower: 
 Я тоже сваливаю сегодня спать, день был очень насыщенный, да и интернет сегодня постоянно слетает. :Taunt: 
Видимо после тарана кометой солнца, начинаются проблемы с нетом. :Grin: 
Всем спокойной ночи. :flower:  
Ушел... :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну ладно...как скажите...раз все спать собрались... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариш, как тебе понравилось у Мани?


Маш, я еще не читала...некогда было. :Meeting: 

Как прочитаю, скажу :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну ладно...как скажите...раз все спать собрались...


Я то еще здесь! И про Маню ты мне не ответила!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, я еще не читала...некогда было.


Прикол! Ты ответила быстрее, чем я переспросила!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хороший самогон на травах, не идет в сравнение ни с какой водкой.


Одобрям-с! 
Я еще не читала, о чем вы тут болтали...сейчас вернусь назад, перечитаю...

----------


## Alenajazz

> моя ночью родилась, вернее под утро.


Моя в 9.20 утра, но в Сибири! Поэтому в 4.20 можно уже поздравлять! В Сибири как раз это время будет! У меня подруга - акушерка по профессии, она мне посоветовала петь, чтобы легче было. Но я смогла вспомнить почему-то одну песню.... братьев Покрасс: Самуила, Дмитрия и Даниила.... многие её почему-то поют  в таком месте, как роддом...

----------


## Alenajazz

> все спать собрались.


Ага! Счас! У меня сейчас самый период бодрствования!  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> братьев Покрасс: Самуила, Дмитрия и Даниила.... многие её почему-то поют в таком месте, как роддом...


Нееееееееее! Не все поют! Напой, я не врубаюсь!

----------


## Alenajazz

> я не врубаюсь!


Марш Буденного
Музыка: бр. Покрасс Слова: А. Д'Актиль

Мы - красные кавалеристы,
И про нас
Былинники речистые
Ведут рассказ -
О том,как в ночи ясные,
О том, как в дни ненастные
Мы смело и гордо в бой идём!

Припев:

Веди, Будённый, нас смелее в бой!
Пусть гром гремит
Пускай пожар кругом,пожар кругом.
Мы беззаветные герои все,
И вся-то наша жизнь есть борьба.
Будённый - наш братишка.
С нами весь народ.
Приказ - голов не вешать
И глядеть вперёд.
Ведь с нами Ворошилов,
Первый красный офицер,
Сумеем кровь пролить за СССР!

Припев.

Высоко в небе ясном реет алый стяг,
Летим мы на врага туда, где виден враг.
И в битве упоительной
Лавиною стремительной -
Даёшь Варшаву,дай Берлин -
И врезались мы в Крым!

Припев.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Марш Буденного
> Музыка: бр. Покрасс Слова: А. Д'Актиль


Круто! А мне не до песен было! Меня со схватками отправили рожать в Воронеж. Летели час на кукурузнике. Так весело было! Я самолет не переношу. Короче у меня схватки сменялись рвотными спазмами. Класс! Мед. брат, который меня сопровождал не нашел ничего лучше, как "усыпить" меня - вколол мне два кубика димедрола! Я на полу корячусь, а он летчику говорит: вот дура, я ей димедрол вколол, а она не спит! Вобщем долетели мы, потом минут 15 на полной скорости до род. дома. И на пороге у меня уже потуги. Родила за 3 минуты! Самое время попеть! Ан нет! Ждала девочку, на узи на разных сроках трижды мне сказали, что дочка будет, а тут откуда ни возьмись мальчик. Вобщем, я даже радости не испытала, а только удивление до невозможности! Такая история!

----------


## Alenajazz

Мне понравилась фраза мамы братьев Покрасс, когда её старший сын решил эмигрировать, а все пугали, что он не сможет сочинять вне своей страны: "Си" во всём мире - "си"

Кстати, братья Покрасс - из Киева.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мне понравилась фраза мамы братьев Покрасс, когда её старший сын решил эмигрировать, а все пугали, что он не сможет сочинять вне своей страны: "Си" во всём мире - "си"


У тебя музыкальное образование? Или читаешь много?

----------


## Alenajazz

> У тебя музыкальное образование?


Передача недавно была к Дню победы. Рассказывали . Песню эту сочинили, когда братья были в Ростове-на-Дону.
Образование у меня: 1. хореографическое и 2.историческое (то есть - два)
 Ещё два ВУЗа бросила - филфак Иркутского госуниверситета и факультет практической психологии в Питере. Хотя училась очень хорошо. Но после хореографии мне всё скучным кажется... А поступала учиться мирной, как я называю, профессии из-за многочисленных травм...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Образование у меня: 1. хореографическое и 2.историческое (то есть - два)
> Ещё два ВУЗа бросила - филфак Иркутского госуниверситета и факультет практической психологии в Питере


Вот точно я говорила, что тебе дивизией можно командовать! Столько энергии!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Девочки, извините, но я вас  покидаю...срочное дело появилось! Так я и не прочитала ничего...завтра почитаю...
Убегаю!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> срочное дело появилось!


Интересненько.... Что за срочность такая ночью?????? Маша Ручьёва, ты как думаешь, куда Маринеску убежала?????

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Что за срочность такая ночью??????


Да, вопрос конечно интересный! Если это не приступ диареи, то вполне может быть свидание с любимым мужем на нейтральной территории, например в саду под цветущими яблонями. А что! Очень романтично! Я бы не отказалась, но мой не пойдет - футбол смотрит!

----------


## Alenajazz

> мой не пойдет - футбол смотрит!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
Мой - тоже. И ещё паяет что-то в гитаре.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я бы не отказалась


В Воронежской области есть яблони?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> В Воронежской области есть яблони?


Много! У нас во дворе несколько старых яблонь, среди них анисовая и антоновка. А на улице перед домом еще 6 яблонь разных сортов, две груши, вишни и абрикос. У нас вообще очень зеленый город.

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас вообще очень зеленый город.


В прошлом году готовила к поступлению в  театральный ВУЗ Воронежа молодого человека. Ему там нужно было сдавать экзамен по танцу среди других творческих испытаний при поступлении. Так и не знаю - поступил или нет...

А меня всегда интересовало: откуда название Воронеж??? Что оно означает? Воронеж - на реке Ворона? (в интернет не заглядывала, это мои домыслы...) :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Приезжай в гости! Ты же любишь путешествовать! Лучше летом. На речку поедем, шашлычок забабахаем! Я у друга(см выше) возьму хорошего самогончика и ты изменишь свое мнение! У него дочь(23 года) в своей молодой компании угостила ребят, они были в восторге, даже обозвали этот напиток "Хенесси".

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Воронеж - на реке Ворона? (в интернет не заглядывала, это мои домыслы...


Ты права! Через воронежскую область протекает река Ворона. Если смотреть по карте есть изгиб в виде крыльев. А еще у нас есть река Хопер, она считается более чистой и глубокой.

А еще в нашем маленьком городе очень много творческих коллективов и танцующих и  поющих. Есть тоже лауреаты. Моей подруги сын много лет был участником танцевальнго ансамбля. Они тоже ездили на конкурсы и  занимали призовые места. Названия жаль не помню, а то может ты их видела где нибудь.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ты же любишь путешествовать!


Машхен, спасибо!!! Но лето у меня расписано: июнь - Абхазия, июль - Восточная Сибирь (только на дорогу в Сибирь и обратно уйдёт почти 2 недели) Поедем к маме моей. Я у неё не была уже 5 лет!!!  :Vah:  Три месяца кататься я не могу: потеряю коллектив (занятия ведутся и летом) и не на что будет жить,  а также платить за снимаемое жильё. Чтобы поехать к маме, берём кредит. Широка страна моя родная!!!!  :Tu: 

Для путешествий мало одной любви к ним...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Широка страна моя родная!!!!


Эт точно! Ну, живы будем-не помрем! Будет еще не одно лето!

----------


## Alenajazz

> еще в нашем маленьком городе


А почему ты его никогда не называешь? Как твой город называется???? Таким чудным местом нужно гордиться!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Как твой город называется???? Таким чудным местом нужно гордиться!


Я горжусь! Зовется он Борисоглебск! В честь святых Бориса и Глеба.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Борисоглебск!


*Классное название!!!!!
*
Всё..... "Порту" - чемпион...

Я -  в люлю...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всё..... "Порту" - чемпион...
> 
> Я - в люлю...


Мой любимый муж тоже досмотрел, довольный! Мы тоже спать! Пока! Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Donskova-t

Доброе утро всем!!! Почитала... Удивилась, почему самогон ФУУУУ. Наверное он ассоциируется у вас с мутной жидкостью в большом бутыле....Это уже совсем другое.. У меня у знакомой родители делают, мало того, что "начинки" разные, так там перегонка тройная, запаха неть, только легкий аромат "наполнителя", приятное послевкусие, но самое главное - голова не болит. Вот... Так что я за...На твравах не пробовала, только ягодки и орешки кедровые))). Вобщем всем ПРИЯТНОГО дня!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> только легкий аромат "наполнителя", приятное послевкусие, но самое главное - голова не болит. Вот... Так что я за...


Молодец, Танюша! Наш человек! Я об этом же писала, что нужно просто уметь его делать!(хотя сама только дегустирую)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Наверное он ассоциируется у вас с мутной жидкостью в большом бутыле...


 :Grin: 
И ещё название угнетает.... Вот виски - тот же самогон.... А звучит красиво!

----------


## Долька лимона

Доброе утро!!! Поздравляем нашего Комика с рождением дочки!!!!!!!!!

 :Connie 33:  :Connie 32:  :Connie 38:  :Connie 36: 

Всем известно, что мужчина
 Страстно ждет рождения сына,
 Только дочь с течением дней
 Обожает все сильней.

 Теплый маленький комочек,
 Кружевной смешной кулечек,
 Пусть пока в ней мало веса,
 Дочка — папина принцесса!!!

----------


## Славина

Доброе утро!!!

Всех наших дорогих мамочек и папочек поздравляю с рождением деток!
Пусть ваши детки будут умненькими, благоразумненькими и всегда радуют своих родителей, а вам крепкого здоровья и счастья!
Ну и кашкадром поздравляю с первым юбилеем :))) пусть здесь всегда будет тепло, уютно и весело для ВСЕХ!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Комика с рождением дочки!!!!!!!!!


Хотя, мне кажется, что в этот день надо поздравлять ни самих детей, ни папочек...а, исключительно мам!!!! И сколько лет бы не прошло с этого волшебного дня....10...30..50... это праздник МАМ!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Не дожидаясь общего сбора, девчонки начали поздравлять. Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! А еще поздравляю нашу Аленушку! С Днем рожденья ее доченьки! Желаю счастья, здоровья и много, много "денажков"!

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Вот виски - тот же самогон....


 М-да... Употребляю... Но только с друзьями и родственниками... Надо бы запастись, а то скоро понаедут и те, и другие...

----------


## Alenajazz

> С Днем рожденья ее доченьки! Желаю счастья, здоровья и много, много "денажков"!





> Всех наших дорогих мамочек и папочек поздравляю с рождением деток!


Спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Доброе утро!!! Поздравляем нашего Комика с рождением дочки!!!!!!!!!


ДА!



> Всех наших дорогих мамочек и папочек поздравляю с рождением деток!
> Пусть ваши детки будут умненькими, благоразумненькими и всегда радуют своих родителей, а вам крепкого здоровья и счастья!
> Ну и кашкадром поздравляю с первым юбилеем :))) пусть здесь всегда будет тепло, уютно и весело для ВСЕХ!


ДА!




> И сколько лет бы не прошло с этого волшебного дня....10...30..50... это праздник МАМ!!!


ДА-ДА-ДА!!!!

Я сегодня "Буду краток..."(В.В.Путин) :Grin: 

Пишу огромное спасибо Иринке!!!!
С утра принесли срочный заказ на Юбилей( вот ведь совпадение), надо сделать до вечера ролик :Blink: ...фото как всегда гафффффно!!!! чего нибудь хорошее конечно не сделаешь...надо чем то замазывать, красивостями всякими...( терпеть этого не могу! бееееее...)

Забежала с утра в тему и увидела шикарного кота...кликнула на него ( зачем не знаю), попала на сайт с гиф-анимашками...Во! то что надо! Щас от туда всяких фигли-мигли надергаю! Будет самое ТО!!!!

Иришка! :flower: 

Вот если вы еще песню какую-нибудь подскажите на начало...Хотят, как обычно...Мама, папа, дочь родилась, дочь росла, дочь в детсаду, она же в школе...потом невеста и т.д...сейчас ей 50...Кидайте любые варианты, буду думать. До вечера надо сдать...
А вечером гуляем???!!!! или уже все???? отгуляли утром... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И ещё название угнетает....


У нас это называется ЧЕМЕРГЕЗ!!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

> поздравляю нашу Аленушку! С Днем рожденья ее доченьки!


Алёна!!!! И ты сегодня совершила чудо?! Поздравляю!!!! Будь самой счастливой мамой на свете! :Tender: 
Девчонки, дай Бог нам всем этого!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Будь самой счастливой мамой на свете!


Спасибо!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

*Alenajazz*, 
какой сегодня богатый день на рождения.. Алена.. прими и от меня поздравления.. Доченьке повезло, что у нее такая замечательная и чувственная мама...а еще талантливая и очень добрая...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена.. прими и от меня поздравления..


Огромное спасибо! Познакомлю со своей Валерией:

[IMG]http://*********org/1798047.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2651402.jpg[/IMG]

Нижняя фотка - с сольного выпускного концерта (пела в театре песни "Менестрели") Мой коллектив пришёл на концерт и в качестве зрителей, и в качестве участников. Помогаем переодеваться на следующую песню, а тут Лера говорит:
- Сейчас буду петь про то, как меня бросили... Такая бедная, несчастная...   :Tu: В платье от "MORGAN"  :Girl Blum2:  :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

По телику в новостях показали путешественницу на велосипеде Сару. Она совершает кругосветное путешествие. Сейчас она - в Ростовской области.
2 года будет по миру путешествовать...

----------


## Donskova-t

Алена! Дочка- красавица!!! И видно талантливая, как мама!



> Доченьке повезло, что у нее такая замечательная и чувственная мама...а еще талантливая и очень добрая...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Поздравляю!!!


Спасибище!!!!

----------


## Славина

*Алёна*, доча, просто суперррр!!! :Ok: 

Люди! [img]http://s19.******info/6d8596944eb07c9bb10ede3882413a62.gif[/img] [img]http://s19.******info/c72f115dc26dd89d31911264cc8ff6ad.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/e76897f55757c41d2961a9bc38544d7c.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/338ab7aa90a2a8e6200a3967f78245b8.gif[/img] 

Ну, и ХДЕ наши обещанные 100 грамм и котлеты? Пора!  :Taunt:

----------


## Donskova-t

О! привычный жест красным атрибутом.... Я уже здесь, на запах котлеток забежала!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ХДЕ наши обещанные 100 грамм и котлеты?


Любителям шоколада:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2621715.jpg[/IMG]

А это город Усть-Илимск, где моя дочь родилась:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2678034.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2652434.jpg[/IMG]

А угощать буду бразильской фейжоадой. Это национальное блюдо Бразилии. Я его готовила всего один раз. Но помню до сих пор. Готовят его для большой компании, приглашают всю родню. А я вас приглашаю!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2664724.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А угощать буду бразильской фейжоадой.


Спасибо за приглашение,а рецептик можно и как готовить?

----------


## Alenajazz

> ,а рецептик можно и как готовить?


Я брала чёрную фасоль. Но можно и с красной!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а рецептик можно


Да. Я брала из журнала "Вокруг света", только адаптировала на славянский желудок: делала без свиных ушей и хвостов.  :Taunt: 

http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/vs/article/6697/

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

:Blink:  :Tu: 
Прэлэстно....Это называется ПРИХОДИТЕ КО МНЕ В ГОСТИ, КОГДА ДОМА НИКОГО НЕТ.... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ПРИХОДИТЕ КО МНЕ В ГОСТИ, КОГДА ДОМА НИКОГО НЕТ..


Не-ааа. Это называется: ключ под тазиком - собака знает!  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

ФлудерА, привет всем!
Хороший сегодня день! Птицы поют за окном! Хорошая тёплая погода! Я вчера заказала уже экскурсию в Сибири - недавно её проводят. Называется "Силы Приилимья"
Что-то очень интересное!!!! 

Маршрут проходит через гору Силяхта, озеро Илим и Усть-Илимский каньон, проект маршрута стал победителей областного конкурса "Семь жемчужин Прибайкалья"

А ещё, к сожалению, из-за строительства ложа Богучанской ГЭС, попадает в зону затопления село Кеуль Усть-Илимского района. Жаль, это очень древнее село... Ему больше 300 лет... И рыбы не станет, как эту ГЭС построят...

----------


## Славина

Доброе утро.
Как-то тихо у нас сегодня, ну и правильно, давайте просто помолчим.
МАМА, первое слово, которое мы говорим, с этим словом мы растем, болеем, радуемся и стареем.
Потому что МАМА, всегда рядом и всегда переживает за нас, даже когда мы сами становимся мамами и папами.
И как нам хочется, чтобы МАМЫ всегда были рядом с нами и как нам не хочется верить в то, что МАМЫ, вдруг однажды не станет.
Вот так вчера не стало МАМЫ, нашего общего с вами друга, друга *Комика*.
В эти дни он провожает её в последний путь. Пусть будет пухом ей земля. Мы скорбим вместе с тобою, дружище!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Вот так вчера не стало МАМЫ, нашего общего с вами друга, друга Комика


Господи.... нет слов... Господи.. п Ира.. Ира..
Дружище.. у меня нет слов.. я не могу даже писать... Что же это такое..Знай.. что моё сердце скорбит вместе с твоим...

----------


## Богиня

какие новости плохие...(( думала отвлечься после ужасной ночи, а тут...
Комик...я с тобой. и моя мама со мной уже более чем 22 года, хотя ее нет и не может быть рядом все это время, просто думай о ней как о том человеке, который не может уйти из жизни своего ребенка...пока тот знает, что она всегда с ним. что бы не случилось.
обнимаю...дружочек...пусть ТАМ у нее все будет хорошо, и обязательно будет!

----------


## Alenajazz

Светлая память... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Donskova-t

Позвольте выразить Вам и всей Вашей семье искренние соболезнования по поводу утраты дорогого человека - мамы. 

Так уже складывается наша жизнь, что иногда приходится провожать в последний путь дорогих и родных людей, с которыми всю жизнь делили  радости и боли, печали и удачи. Это больно и горько, и никакие слова соболезнования и сочувствия не выразят всю полноту такой утраты. 

И все же в эту тяжелую минуту, искренне Вам желаю, - держитесь. *А маме пусть Земля будет пухом.*

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Комик, держись. Скорбим вместе с тобой.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Светлая память        :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

...дети мы, покуда мамы с нами.
Думаем. что мамы на века...
и не верим в то, что всё-пока...

Комик, держись.Маме-вечный покой!

----------


## Окрыленная

Так грустно.. всё валится из рук.. у моей мамы завтра юбилей..  а я думаю.. как сейчас нашему другу.. Дорогой.. ты для многих стал человеком.. другом..Комик.. никогда не пью сама.. сегодня напила рюмку и слезой закусила.. Комик.. милый.. я как никто знаю.. как ты любил маму.. как я своих дедов
Комик.. пусть твоя мама там... оберегает тебя... Пусть земля ей будет пухом.. Друг.. жалею.. что не знаю твоего номера телефона..

----------


## Анатольевна

*Комик*, соболезную... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Комик, прими искренние соболезнования.
Как это тяжело - видеть и кожей, что называется, ощущать страдания близких людей.
Мы вчера похоронили сына моей подруги. Парню было всего 25 лет. Она теперь осталась одна...
Она за 2 дня говорила только одну фразу: "КАК МНЕ ТЕПЕРЬ ЖИТЬ?"....
Плачу... от того, что ничего не могу сделать, чтобы облегчить эти душевные муки...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Мои соболезнования….крепись….

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*Комик*, 


Прими мои искренние соболезнования......
[IMG]http://*********net/1202414.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Комик, очень сожалею. Прими искренние соболезнования. :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Соболезнуем...  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

Спасибо всем за поддержку :flower: 
Жизнь и смерть всегда ходят рядом.
Пусть эта тема, живет привычной жизнью, это и будет самой лучшей поддержкой для всех, кому иногда бывает трудно. 
У нас расцвела черемуха, одуванчики и появились первые комары.
Значит жизнь продолжается, не взирая на всевозможные испытания :Yes4: 
Не знаю как все это растолковать, но за несколько дней до смерти, мне она приснилась. Это был обычный сон. Я даже писал некоторым друзьям, что приснилась мама и хочу съездить к ней в гости. Мы уже два месяца с ней не виделись. И вот что интересно.
Когда к ней приехал, позвонил дочери, а потом передал трубку своей маме.
Она по телефону, заранее поздравила свою внучку с наступающим Днем рождения, за день до собственной смерти. Так и сказала при всех, хочу тебя заранее поздравить и передала со мной ей подарок от себя. Такого она не делала никогда. 
Я уехал от нее вечером к себе в деревню, на следующий день нарвал у себя в огороде тюльпанов, чтоб подарить дочери в День Рождения, а через час, раздался телефонный звонок.
Эти тюльпаны, вместо дочери, положил на могилу матери. 
Вот такие дела. Видимо есть некоторые Высшие силы, которые нам заранее подсказывают и дают знак Свыше. Причем это, уже замечал не первый раз. Год назад, было нечто похожее, еще в большей степени.

----------


## manja

> Вот такие дела. Видимо есть некоторые Высшие силы, которые нам заранее подсказывают и дают знак Свыше.


Ты прав сто тысяч раз..
Прими мои самые искренние соболезнования..
Очень хочу назвать тебя по имени..и сказать что ты точно сказал о том, что я в свое время..тоже переживала..
Но еще больше начинаешь удивляться когда уже после всех событий начинаешь понимать эти знаки свыше..
Светлая память твоей маме..А тебе самые теплые воспоминания о ней, которые НИкогда не уйдут..

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Сочувствую...это страшно,больно....Светлая память твоей маме!

----------


## Славина

> Пусть эта тема, живет привычной жизнью, это и будет самой лучшей поддержкой для всех, кому иногда бывает трудно.Значит жизнь продолжается, не взирая на всевозможные испытания


Привет дружочек!!!
Ты как всегда прав!!!
Когда случилось несчастье с моим малышом, мне нужно было выходить из декретного отпуска на работу, на что заведующая, глядя на меня, сказала: «Ира, я даю тебе ещё пару недель, приди в себя, потом выйдешь!» на что я ответила испугом и сказала, что лучше мне выйти на работу и как можно быстрее, так как дома находиться было просто невыносимо.
Потом уже спустя годы, когда поднакопились новые страдания, мне снова помогло общение, только уже общение здесь, на форуме, потому что это лучшее лекарство от всех невзгод.
Поэтому давайте продолжим наше общение. Девчонки, где вы все????

----------


## Окрыленная

Дорогой дружочек!!!! Все эти дни мы с Ирой думали о тебе, на расстоянии посылали тебе свою поддержку и опору.. Это наверное и есть чувство дружбы.. Так хотелось подержать тебя за руку.. Комик.. Я прошу тебя.. здесь столько твоих друзей, открой им уже свое имя.. Ты же знаешь, что значит имя для человека, и оно у тебя такое родное и близкое мне!
Дружище!!! Знай, что в любое время можешь на меня на рассчитывать!!! Да и не только!!

----------


## Курица

> Все эти дни мы с Ирой думали о тебе


и с Татьяной :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> давайте продолжим наше общение


 Вот такие цветы вчера сфотографировала:

[IMG]http://*********net/1235628.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Окрыленная

У мамы в субботу было 50 лет.. Программа моя.. но вела сестра.. Сына не с кем было оставить.. мне было грустно.. гостям очень весело..
*это Моя мама встречает гостей*

*Танец с мужем под песню, сочиненную отцом- К. Никольский " Музыкант"*

*Экспромт от пахана.. Доцент жжет!*

*Мой любимый танцевальный конкурс "Волшебный платочек"*

*мой фишак.. Жизнь как карусель..Мамка на каруселях.. а гости- деревья*

*Любимая мамина сказка " Репка". очень просила..*

----------


## Alenajazz

А я вчера Свидетельства выпускникам вручала. И потом разрешила возле кабинета директора пошалить... (выпускники уже, теперь можно и поприкалываться)

[IMG]http://*********net/1201865.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1227464.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1202888.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> У мамы в субботу было 50 лет.


*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!** Она воспитала замечательных детей!!!!* :Tender:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Свидетельства выпускникам вручала.


а стоят-то как.. блин.. вспоминаю свои два года танцевальной школы..

----------


## Alenajazz

> а стоят-то как..


некоторые у меня с 4 лет занимаются... Сейчас нарою их более ранние фотки...

----------


## Alenajazz

Выпускники 4 года назад:

[IMG]http://*********net/1199821.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Радость по поводу победы на Всероссийском конкурсе танца в Орлёнке!

[IMG]http://*********net/1219276.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1214159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

*Аленка*, классные фотки  :Ok:  до чего же я люблю танцоров, эх, во мне наверное балерина умерла  :Taunt:  а мрияла то как про балет  :Tender:  но не было у нас в городе балетной школы, так просто был танцевальный кружок, куда я с удовольствием ходила, а потом всё распалось. А так была бы сейчас танцовщицей  :Grin: 
Хорошие фото поднимают настроение и радуют глаз, вчера не могла оторваться от темы "Новое увлечение-фотография" такие кадры здоровские ребята делают.

*Ириш*, действительно видно, что юбилей удался. Спасибо за фотоотчёт, очень интересно.

А где это наша *Марисабель* пропадает:))))  интересно, а как у неё прошел её авральный юбилей?

А я вчера ещё и в игры умудрилась поиграть, с *Аленкой* схлестнулись в поединке  :Taunt:  прикольно, развеялась немного и мигом сделала недоделанную работу  :Yes4: 
А раньше я никогда туда не заходила, мне понравилось.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А раньше я никогда туда не заходила


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Я, наоборот, начала общение на форуме с игр и корзины  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Я, наоборот, начала общение на форуме с игр и корзины


То-то я смотрю и откуда у тебя столько сообщений, а теперь и у самой  гляну, ну и нафлудила за последнее время, аж страх разбирает  :Taunt:  как будто преступление совершила  :Vah:  и откуда во мне это зародилось, что флудить низяяяяя  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

У меня завтра ещё в одной группе экзамен и награждение лучших учеников года. И можно будет вздохнуть облегчённо...
С 1 июня на 1 работе - отпуск.
С 22 июня - на 2 работе отпуск.

Родители, правда, удивляются: "Как??? Занятий летом не будет все три месяца, только два???Почему???" 
Видимо, меня считают роботом... :Tu:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Флудилочка снова заработала! Привет всем! Очень рада всех видеть снова! Еще бы Мариша появилась!Столько фоток! Эх, пора тоже начинать заниматься фотоискусством, а то особо и похвалиться то нечем.

----------


## Alenajazz

> откуда у тебя столько сообщений


Я просто общительная. Правда, один человек с нашего форума назвал меня "вирусом во всех темах" (типа, я везде!) А я ведь просто хотела как-то пережить боль. Я потеряла тогда ребёнка.... Это была такая долгожданная беременность... Благодаря форуму я это пережила намного легче.

----------


## Славина

Понятно *Алёнка*, пока человек живёт, будут жить вместе с ним и его трудности, у каждого свои.
А форум и общение, действительно помогает отвлекаться.
*Алён*, а место твоей работы где? Ты преподаёшь танцы в школе? Расскажи, а то ты рассказываешь о своих детках, а я плохо картинку представляю, какая школа, какой выпуск? Просвети меня, пожалуйста.

*Марийка*, привет, что у тебя нового?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Марийка, привет, что у тебя нового?


"Ето" я? Столько у меня здесь имен! А у Комика ни одного, даже обидно! Но это его выбор, захочет сам, тогда и узнаем.
Что у меня нового? Скучала по общению с вами! У меня не такая насыщенная жизнь, как у вас. В мае свадеб особо не играют, была всего одна. В начале июня еще одна, а потом пост и опять - ничего. А вот в  июле заняты все выходные(субботы). И даже 5 отказов с нашей стороны, мы уже были заняты. Погода стоит жаркая 30 градусов уже. Интересно, неужели лето буде таким же жарким, как в прошлом году. Сын ждет-недождется каникулы. Уже проводит со мной переговоры, чтобы поехать пожить на речку недельки на две.  Такие новости.

----------


## Курица

Привет всем, добрый вечер, времени, чтоб "подзависнуть" тут и нафлудиться всласть-нету, но знайте-я читаю всё, что вы тут пишете-не с "инспекторской "целью, а чтобы просто быть в курсе дел в этой приятной болтальной темке...с интересными людьми...и потому ещё, что я тоже, как Алёна, общительная...



> Я просто общительная.


Кстати, увидела в паутине, Алён,и  для тебя специально сохранила (как тогда кошек), думаю, тебе должно понравиться:
[IMG]http://*********net/1215194.jpg[/IMG] 
До встречи в эфире, я-трудиться...(умственно)...
В четв. и в субб. -юбилеи.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Привет всем, добрый вечер, времени, чтоб "подзависнуть" тут и нафлудиться всласть-нету, но знайте-я читаю всё, что вы тут пишете-не с "инспекторской "целью, а чтобы просто быть в курсе дел в этой приятной болтальной темке...с интересными людьми...и потому ещё, что я тоже, как Алёна, общительная...


Привет, Танюша! Здорово, что ты тоже заходишь сюда! А фотка не только Алене понравится, а всем - я думаю! Красота - это страшная сила! :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> "Ето" я? Столько у меня здесь имен!


Да, Марийка, это  ты   :Yes4: 




> А у Комика ни одного, даже обидно


Он сам сказал однажды, что Комик для него привычнее, зачем человека напрягать, вот и я уже привыкла  :Yes4: 




> Такие новости.


Хорошие новости.




> я читаю всё, что вы тут пишете-не с "инспекторской "целью, а чтобы просто быть в курсе дел в этой приятной болтальной темке...с интересными людьми.


Значит продолжаем также приятно и непринуждённо болтать  :Grin: 




> В четв. и в субб. -юбилеи.


Удачи тебе Танюша, а у нас в субботу уже выпускные в 11 -х классах, вот такие мы скороспелые  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> а у нас в субботу уже выпускные в 11 -х классах, вот такие мы скороспелые


Ой, Ириш, действительно скороспелые, что то рановато? У нас был заказ на 25 июня. А экзамены они заранее сдают или после выпускного? Не пойму по времни.

----------


## KAlinchik

у меня  тоже выпуска 28-29 мая, у нас в Украине в этом году только эти даты сделали

----------


## Славина

> у нас в Украине в этом году только эти даты сделали


У меня ребёнок выпускался и в прошлом году 28 мая, а 9-е классы в июне идут. Вот так решили и постановили.

----------


## Окрыленная

Дечушки.. А кто кумиры у нашей молодежи? на кого они равняются??? очень хочется на выпускной замутить Герой нашего времени..КУРОЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АЛЕНА!!!!!! АЛИНА!!!! МАРИШКА!!!!!! МАШЕНЬКА!!!! ИРИШКА   напрягнем мозги!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня ребёнок выпускался и в прошлом году 28 мая, а 9-е классы в июне идут. Вот так решили и постановили.


Дети наверное довольны! Никому ж не хочется лишние деньки из каникул тратить! Лето - это маленькая жизнь!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А кто кумиры у нашей молодежи? на кого они равняются???


Ой, Ирисочка! Это так индивидуально! Кто то от Билана в восторге, кому то Охлобыстин - брат родной, многие балдеют от "Фабрики звезд", а кто то и от звезд иностранных! У подруги на выпускном ее ребенок в компании одноклассников отплясывал под дискотеку 80! Она сама удивлялась!

----------


## Славина

> Дети наверное довольны! Никому ж не хочется лишние деньки из каникул тратить! Лето - это маленькая жизнь!


*Мария*, то было очень напряженное лето, после выпускного было ЗНО (тестирование по предметам) а потом поступление в ВУЗЫ, документы у нас разрешили сдавать сразу в 5 ВУЗОв, вот беготни было, просто дурдом, а потом это томительное ожидание, куда прошёл, а куда нет, а если не прошел, то бегом в технари. То сумасшедшее лето, я не забуду никогда.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мария, то было очень напряженное лето, после выпускного было ЗНО (тестирование по предметам) а потом поступление в ВУЗЫ, документы у нас разрешили сдавать сразу в 5 ВУЗОв, вот беготни было, просто дурдом, а потом это томительное ожидание, куда прошёл, а куда нет, а если не прошел, то бегом в технари. То сумасшедшее лето, я не забуду никогда.


Забудешь! И правильно сделаешь! Так вот почему так рано выпускной! Экзамены то не сданы! Детям не позавидуешь! Впрочем, и родителям тоже! У меня сын в следующем году заканчивает учебу в кадетском корпусе и куда он пойдет дальше - одному Богу известно. Может статься, что и в армию, ему уже в сентябре этого года исполнится 18! Он родился маленьким, слабеньким, я его жалела и в школу он пошел в семь лет(13 сентября исполнилось 7). В классе были все младше его , а выглядел самым младшим он-маленький, худой цыпленыш. А теперь вот такая ситуация.

----------


## Славина

> худой цыпленыш


У нас в детстве во дворе был такой мальчишка, забрали его в армию, когда он вернулся, у меня отвисла челюсть когда я его увидела, во-первых рост, он вытянулся, во-вторых тело, от него было не отвести глаз, да и сам красавчиком стал, во дворе он был младше всех, мы - девчонки, на него не обращали никакого внимания, зато потом рты пораззевали, а поздно уже было, нас уже замуж всех разобрали  :Taunt: 
Сейчас также переживаю, моему будет 18 лет в ноябре и тоже в армию пора, я то не против неё, но сама знаешь, как сейчас и убивают, и сбегают дети, не выдерживают. Всяко бывает.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Всяко бывает.


в армии есть хорошие люди.. я всегда подкармливала солдат мужа.. защищала..заступалась..Девочки.. не думайте о плохом..Всё будет пучкарем

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У нас в детстве во дворе был такой мальчишка,


Ириш, он уже выправился! Как-нибудь фотку покажу. Его в школе лупил один неадекватный товарищ и он стал ходить на греко-римскую борьбу. А сейчас увлекся боксом. Вытянулся(1,85), нога 44 размера - караул. Спортивное телосложение, ноги длинные, в меру накачан(не как культурист, а как борец). Иногда не верится, что родился доходяжным:47 см 1кг 850 гр.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> в армии есть хорошие люди..


Так то оно так! Но и отмороженные есть! Иной раз таких уродов по телеку показывают - ужас берет, когда головой в унитаз и прочее унижение. Не понимаю, откуда такая жестокость? Хотя я о плохом не думаю, но за детеныша своего все равно  боюсь.

----------


## Donskova-t

привет девочки! я с вами))) у меня тетушка всегда говорила,  я с сыновьями в армию пойду - буду РУЖО им таскать! всем хорошего настроения!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а место твоей работы где? Ты преподаёшь танцы в школе? Расскажи, а то ты рассказываешь о своих детках, а я плохо картинку представляю, какая школа, какой выпуск? Просвети меня, пожалуйста.


Я работаю в Муниципальном образовательном учреждении дополнительного образования детей. То есть, дети не просто занимаются для себя, как было когда-то давно, а они получают дополнительное образование, профессию. Мы относимся к Министерству образования, но у нас  не школа, а центр внешкольной работы (высшей категории, к слову.... :Blush2: ) То есть - всё очень серьёзно, обязательно - высшее образование, высшая категория, авторская образовательная программа обучения. У меня разработана программа на 6 лет обучения в основном составе. Дети занимаются бесплатно (кто прошёл конкурсный отбор в коллектив)
 Кто не прошёл - занимается год в платной подготовительной группе, потом сдаёт экзамены  (привлекаю независимое жюри)
 Ещё платно занимаются малыши в бэби-группе (4-5 лет)
 Потому, что по Уставу нашего учреждения бесплатно образование получают только с 6 лет.
За период обучения дети по программе (признанной в Министерстве образования одной из лучших и отмеченной наградой за новаторство) изучают 14 предметов. Сдают экзамены - переводные (каждый год) и выпускные - по профилирующим предметам: 
- классический танец
- эстрадный танец
- элементы акробатики
- джазовый танец
- хип-хоп
- стилизованный народный танец
- танец в стиле модерн
- грим
- история костюма
- методика преподавания хореографии
- искусство балетмейстера (сами ставят свою детскую постановку. Кстати, два танца, сочинённых и поставленных именно детьми, тоже побеждали на конкурсах танца) 
То есть - я помимо знаний по хореографии и смежных с ней дисциплин даю своим ученикам возможность самостоятельно мыслить и уметь действовать по ситуации. Большое значение придаю импровизации и актёрскому мастерству. И технике исполнения, конечно... хотя, когда я начинала работать, то я так терпеть ненавидела отрабатывать технику исполнения, оттачивать все эти мелочи, детали....  Вообще хореографы бывают трёх типов:
сочинители
постановщики
репетиторы
Вот я в себе совмещаю сочинителя и постановщика.... Репетитор - не моё... Но приходится им быть. Профессия сложная. Мало кто хочет по ней работать. Из моих выпускников за все годы работы человек пять всего работает хореографами (из тех, про кого знаю, хотя, может, кто-то ещё начал преподавать - кто знает...)

А второе место работы у меня - в частной школе искусств. Там у меня второй ансамбль.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> То есть - я помимо знаний по хореографии и смежных с ней дисциплин даю своим ученикам возможность самостоятельно мыслить и уметь действовать по ситуации.


Аленушка, какя же ты умница! Настоящий педагог таким и должен быть! Респект!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, Ручьёва... :Blush2: 

Вот ещё фотка этих моих выпускников 2011 года. Они ездили из всех групп больше всего по конкурсам. 

*В Керчи:*

[IMG]http://*********net/1243681.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> А кто кумиры у нашей молодежи?


Я бы не сказала, что кумиры.... Но многим из них нравится Елена Ваенга. Камеди-клаб-в у м е н. В прошлом году Рыбак нравился. В этом году он уже неактуален. Всё так быстротечно и сюиминутно... Криштиану Роналду одной моей ученице нравится (футболист португальский)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот ещё фотка этих моих выпускников 2011 года.


Аленушка, уже второй раз вижу на фото полненькую девочку. Значит, в принципе, в любом весе можно прекрасно двигаться? Я понимаю, что такое заниматься хореографией, семь потов сойдет! И ведь не худеет! Я в юности тоже была вся в "соку", походила на аэробику и похудела. А вообще здорово, у нее, я думаю, никаких комплексов нет по поводу себя - любимой. Так и нужно!

----------


## Alenajazz

> вижу на фото полненькую девочку.


Почему-то все всегда её замечают. Стереотипы... Я не делаю отбор в коллектив по принципу стройности. Это не балетная школа и не профессиональное образование, где есть при поступлении критерий "внешность". Занимается хорошо. А то, что не такая внешне, как все - так "не странен кто ж???? Тот, кто на всех глупцов похож?" 



> у нее, я думаю, никаких комплексов нет по поводу себя


Наоборот, жутко переживает. И её самая главная мечта - быть худой (дословно пишу, как она говорит)

Считаю, что это не тема для обсуждения. Сегодня ты - худая (как я была не так давно и даже называли меня "подарок Освенцима" мои друзья-альпинисты), а потом - гормональное лечение и всё - прощай фигура. Не зарекаемся, не осуждаем. Детей сейчас очень много нестандартных. Таковы реалии времени. Мы всего лишь работаем с теми, кто к нам приходит. Есть заболевания, при которых невозможно похудеть. И вообще, мне очень неприятен весь этот разговор. Жалею, что выставила фотографии....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка, ну что ты ! Я тебя и девочку похвалила! Обидеть или посмеяться -и в мыслях не было! Не знаю, почему ты меня неправильно поняла?! Я писала о своей проблеме, о своих комплексах, сожалея, что мне в детстве не встретился такой педагог, как ты, которая научила бы не только двигаться, но и любить себя.

----------


## Donskova-t

Аленушка не сердись... Я солидарна с Машей.... Я всегда с удовольствием смотрю твои фото, читаю о твоих успехах... Ты умница, ты молодец...Твоим деткам повезло с педагогом! Ты наша гордость. Не сердись. Это недоразумение.. Опять же не хватает интонации....Возвращайся, мы ждем новых успехов и фото!!!

----------


## Славина

> Я работаю в Муниципальном образовательном учреждении дополнительного образования детей


*Алёнка*, да ты у нас просто ЗВЕЗДА!!!
Я ещё раз повторю, что очень горжусь тобою и очень рада, что мы стали ближе общаться  :Yes4: 
Тем более, что танцоров, я просто обожаю.
С удовольствием бы побывала на твоих занятиях и махнула бы пару раз ногою, если бы получилось  :Taunt: 
А фотки - СУПЕР!!! Ты - умница и красавица и детки твои тоже  :Ok:  спасибо за них!

Всем приветик! Сейчас маловато времени для общения, девчонки, не теряйте, отстреляюсь с выпускным, потом постараюсь восстановиться в полномочиях, типа, труселями помахать   :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> отстреляюсь с выпускным,


Удачи, Ириша! Пусть все пройдет на УРА, как всегда, я думаю!

----------


## Alenajazz

Сегодня на экзамене в младшей группе ансамбля. Некоторые танцоры прозанимались у меня всего год (это группа 1 года обучения основного состава ансамбля), некоторые были  в подготовительной группе год, а вот девушка Виктория, которая в центре в кадре - с 4 лет у меня занимается.

[IMG]http://*********net/1248741.jpg[/IMG]

Вот группа уже с наградами. За первое место была перетанцовка, так как набрали одинаковое количество баллов. Победил в честной борьбе Глеб. Второе место разделили две дамы. Третье место у высокой блондинки в центре - у Маши. У меня вообще в этой группе одни Маши почти. У каждой есть своё отдельное имя. Эта призёрша-Маша - Машхен.

[IMG]http://*********net/1276390.jpg[/IMG]

Предвижу вопросы ваши. Насчёт возраста. Да, дети разного возраста: 6-10 лет. По Уставу учреждения - с 6 лет принимаем в бюджетные группы ансамбля. Наши высокие красавицы - выпускницы 4 класса. Просто такие вот эффектные!
Да, обидно, что кто-то занял, а ты не занял призового места. Но мне эту группу надо в будущем готовить к конкурсам, пусть помаленьку привыкают. Это - будущее моего коллектива. А если пришли заниматься хореографией и выходить на сцену, то нужно привыкать, что постоянно будут оценивать, критиковать и обсуждать. Таков уж вид деятельности.

----------


## Alenajazz

А потом пришла в гости выпускница прошлого года. Её от радости чуть не придушили...

[IMG]http://*********net/1281528.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня пробовали новые стойки и поддержки: очень опасно!!!! Без специальной подготовки не пробовать повторить!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1253880.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1284603.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Смотрю и восхищаюсь! Как стоят! Алена, срочно нужны советы, как научиться? Спину я еще держу, в молодые годы пресс качала, а вот с ногами, мягко говоря, не очень. В смысле, они ровные, но "загребают". :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сегодня пробовали новые стойки и поддержки: очень опасно!!!! Без специальной подготовки не пробовать повторить!!!!!!!!!!


Мама дорогая! Я в шоке! Это как это?! Особенно на голове на паркете?! Очуметь! Это акробатика из цирка Дю солей!

----------


## Alenajazz

> "загребают"


Сделать ящичек по размеру стопы. И в него ставить стопы по выворотной 5 позиции. И так какое-то время стоять, сидеть. Разворачивается стопа потом наружу. Сейчас нарою фотки 5 позиции.

----------


## Alenajazz

Выворотность - термин, обозначающий одно из важнейших, профессиональных качеств артиста балета. Выворотность необходима для танцовщика при исполнении любого сценического танца (в особенности - классического). Кроме того, выворотность способствует чистоте пластичных линий движений ног, делает невидимыми углы, образуемые пятками при поднимании ног и т. д.
Спина - это не только устойчивость во время танца, но и вся красота вертикальных линий. Без сильной спины невозможно выполнить повороты.
В классическом танце приняты пять позиций ног, исполняемые таким образом, что ноги как бы вывернуты вовне (отсюда термин «выворотность»). Речь идет не о том, чтобы повернуть только ступни носками в разные стороны, повернута должна быть вся нога, начиная с бедренного сустава. Поскольку это возможно только при достаточной гибкости, танцовщик должен упражняться ежедневно и подолгу, чтобы научиться без усилий принимать необходимое положение.
Первая позиция: ступни соприкасаются пятками и развернуты носками наружу, образуя на полу прямую линию.
Вторая позиция: сходна с первой, но пятки выворотных ног отстоят одна от другой на длину ступни (т.е. примерно на 33 см).
Третья позиция: ступни прилегают одна к другой таким образом, что пятка одной ступни соприкасается с серединой другой ступни (т.е. одна стопа наполовину закрывает другую). Эта позиция в настоящее время используется редко.
Четвертая позиция: выворотные ступни стоят параллельно друг другу примерно на расстоянии одной стопы (33 см). Пятка одной ступни должна находиться прямо перед носком другой; таким образом, вес распределяется равномерно.
Пятая позиция: сходна с четвертой, с той разницей, что ступни плотно прилегают одна к другой.

[IMG]http://*********net/1250801.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Спасибо, Аленушка! Это выше моих сил, но...я попробую! Глядишь, в юбках начну щеголять! :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это выше моих сил


Как говорится в моём любимом мультфильме: "У нас в Орде и не такие поют!" Надо его, кстати, нарыть. Пересмотреть. Нравился он мне очень. Где жена пошла мужа-гусляра от гнева князя Владимира спасать и из темницы вытаскивать. Василиса Микулишна или Василиса Премудрая..., что ли, назывался.... Она там послом переодевалась и дань за 12 лет с князя вытрясала.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Василиса Микулишна или Василиса Премудрая..., что ли, назывался..


Знаю, тоже очень нравился! Не знаю, как называется, но героиню звали Василиса Микулишна, ты права. У меня слезы наворачивались, когда она косы обрезала и плакала. А когда "Мулан" мультик смотрю, иногда и сейчас слезы. Впечатлительные мы с тобой!
А Мариши так и нет! Надолго пропала, может работа навалилась, как у Иришки?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Все, Аленушка, я спать. Очень жаль, что не дождалась три фото бастурмы(в играх). Тоже интересно взглянуть на это блюдо. Ни разу не приходилось его вкушать, так хоть посмотреть на эту прелесть(думаю вкууууснооо). Пока! Спокойной ночи! Очень приятно прошел вечер в твоей компании!

----------


## Alenajazz

Из интернета. Свои фотки куда-то заховала... :No2:  Не могу найти... :Tu: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1288462.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1287438.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1293582.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Из интернета


Ух, ты,* Алён*, а это вы вчера так поужинали, или это уже можно завтракать  :Grin: 

Всем приветик и доброго дня!!!

[IMG]http://s17.******info/ae5616a9927a81e383b2c4a314874925.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s19.******info/61124a28c76431aa0d66e8097a39fd8e.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s15.******info/157f9c99dcc1d84a523772d765dfccbc.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Долька лимона

Привеееет! Девчонки...у меня ощущение полёта до сих пор...вчера провела юбилей 80 лет!!!! Любовь Петровна  :Ok:  её дети, внуки, правнуки :Ok:  А, благодаря нашему форуму...нашим замечательным ...нашим талантлевейшим ...Окрылённой, Манечке, Курочке..да, вам ВСЕМ...всё прошло так ... :Ok:  
Спасибо всем!!!! Я вас обожаю!!!!! И проставляюсь...пикник для компании

----------


## Славина

*Наталья*, ну молодчинка, так рада за тебя, прямо настроение подскочило  :Yahoo:  да плюс ещё такой банкет в продолжение  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Долька лимона*, Ната, вот как теперь писать отчёт - после такого угощения знатного????  :Taunt:  Спасибо!!!!! И поздравляю!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Долька лимона

Спасибо, девчонки!!!! Вы - моя "стенка Ильича"!!!  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ну а я - борщ несу!!!!* *А то скоро народ на обед забежит. Так вот - угощайтесь!* *Готовлю с детства. Научила готовить бабушка-казачка.*
*Ухожу скоро на очень ответственное мероприятие. Буду поздно.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1286437.jpg[/IMG]

*А любителям потанцевать Ирсен и Машхен - освоить танцевальные и акробатические элементы до моего прихода!*  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2683186.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1254693.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2655538.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1289508.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Долечка, ты умничка! Поздравляю с успехом! Спасибо за угощение! К Алененой бастурме и борщечку со сметанкой да твой шашлычок! Сверху ароматного вина и ... "в школу не пойду"! Иришка появилась! Ура! Ириш, нам Алена задание дала. Смотрю на фото: кто из нас сверху, а кто снизу будет?! К вечеру нужно перед учителем отчитаться. Я, как минимум, пытаюсь ноги к третьей позиции приучить. Алена прийдет - проверит!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> кто из нас сверху, а кто снизу будет?!


 :Pooh Lol:

----------


## Славина

> кто из нас сверху, а кто снизу будет


 :Blink:  Вот и я в тупике сейчас по этому поводу, я ни так и не так не смогу  :Taunt: .

*Мариха*, привет!!!! Ну где ты пропадала столько лет и столько зим, а?????

А здорово у нас стало, уже и обедом завлекают и танцам обучают  :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я ни так и не так не смогу


Шо значит НЕ МОГУ????!!!!! НАДА!!!!! :Taunt: 
Привет, Иришк!
Да я забегаю, на вас гляну :Pilot:  и опять по делам...У нас сегодня ливень прошел, поэтому я решила отдохнуть и по форуму побродить

----------


## Славина

> НАДА


Ну раз НАДА, значит бум стремиться к этому  :Yes4:   :Grin: 

Каки таки у тебя дела деловые были, если не секрет, совсем кашкадром забросила, объявляются ПРОГУЛЫ!  :Grin: 

А у нас два дня гремит, а дождя нет и не было, вот.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> значит бум стремиться к этому


предоставите отчет о проделанной работе! могу с боку советами помогать...как с Машуней натренируетесь и будет все ништяк, бум пирамиды строить...Вы как самые стройные,так и быть, с верху, а все крупные тетки в низ! Только чур я лежа, чота я не вылежалась за последнее время... :Smoke: 

Кашкадром помню и люблю, но без предводителя естественно хочется уйти на сторону...шо я и сделала! :Blush2: 
Делаю всякие там вещи касаемо выпускных, а в перерывах смотрю "Україна має талант" и поливаю огород...

----------


## Славина

> бум пирамиды строить


Энто которые хеопсические  :Taunt: 




> без предводителя естественно хочется уйти на сторону...шо я и сделала


 :Vah:  ИЗМЕНАААА!!!! Всё предводителю доложу по-секрету  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Энто которые хеопсические


 :Vah: 
СЮШАЙ, ЖЭНШИНА! ПАПРАШУ НЕ ВЫРАЖАЦА!!!!ЭЭЭЭЭ.... :Taunt: 

тсссссс...а шо за слово то такое????хеопсические? оно не опасно??? если чо :Blink: ...я пас! сами выкручивайтесь!



> Всё предводителю доложу по-секрету


ну воооооот....подрюга называется!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> хеопсические?





> шо за слово то такое???


Пирамиду Хеопса вроде лет 20 строили.... Что вы - 20 лет будете поддержки эти учить?????  :Blink: 
Это что за программа обучения такая?????
Нет уж.... пойду мясо пожарю. Танцорам белок нужен для силы мышц!!!!
Сегодня была на выставке мёда в перерыве между работой. Шикарно!!!!! Всё перепробовала. Купила Таёжный мёд (с живицей!!!), но понравился ещё башкирский мёд, абхазский мёд и мёд из Горной Шории. И липовый, и каштановый мёд тоже очень вкусный!!!

----------


## Donskova-t

Девочки рассмешили... И я хочу чтоб вы улыбнулись:
- Вау, у тя новый парень? - Нет я стираю его лаской ...
Всем доброй ночки))) Жаль что нет спасибок: Аленушка фото супер... Там где на паркете вниз головой... И остальные - МАСТЕР!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сегодня была на выставке мёда в перерыве между работой. Шикарно!!!!!


Алена, а гречишный мед пробовала? Или цветочный? У нас свои пчелы, правда ульев пока немного, но в прошлом году фляги 4 накачали. Так вот гречишный мне оченно понравился! В который раз предлагаю: Приезжай в гости! И всех желающих медком угоститься - тоже зову! Где то в июле начнем качать!

----------


## Alenajazz

> В который раз предлагаю: Приезжай в гости!


Давай на следующий год!




> а гречишный мед пробовала?


Да. Понравился! Но в таёжном мёде кедровый орех ощущается, смола с шишек кедровых... Запах детства: варится похлёбка из рябчика, а мы калим в духовке орехи кедровые!  :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Но в таёжном мёде кедровый орех ощущается


Гдеж я тебе кедровых орешков возьму?! У нас больше все сосны да березы! И дубы -колдуны, и липы!





> Давай на следующий год!


ДОГОВОРИЛИСЬ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Где ж я тебе кедровых орешков возьму?!


Так я уже его купила сегодня!!!!  :Girl Blum2: 
Как успехи танцевальные??? Я всё контролирую!!!! Ты  у меня на дистанционном обучении!  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Как успехи танцевальные???


Стойки и поддержки(см. выше) мы с Иришой виртуально тренируемся. А по поводу позиций, чегой-то не очень, более- менее ноги слушаются в 3 позиции. А при других - заваливаюсь, хорошо диван рядом! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ноги слушаются в 3 позиции.


Есть ещё 10 позиция. Вообще-то её нет. Её просто придумали и назвали так, потому, что она похожа на римскую цифру 10.  :Smile3: 
То есть - ставишь ноги в 5 позицию (держась за подоконник, например), а потом впередистоящую ногу переносишь через верх назад. Суставы разворачиваются.

Ещё фото для дальнейшего обучения:

[IMG]http://*********net/1288332.jpg[/IMG]

А потом будете вот такие, как моя выпускница Лика! (она теперь уже получила профессиональное образование и сама уже работает руководителем танцевального коллектива) А я буду вами гордиться!!!!  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2628966.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1277068.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> То есть - ставишь ноги в 5 позицию (держась за подоконник, например), а потом впередистоящую ногу переносишь через верх назад. Суставы разворачиваются.


Неееееееееее, для меня это слишком круто! У меня и без этой позиции, коленная чашечка иногда выскакивает и плечевой сустав. Редко, но бывает. Непередаваемые "очучения". В первый раз, когда плечо выскочило, я сознание от боли потеряла. Самое смешное, как это произошло. Сидела я у подруги вечером на порожке и играла с маленьким, пушистым котенком. Вдруг, выскакивает из вольера огромная овчарка и несется на бедного котеночка, т.е. ко мне. Я заслоняю левой рукой испуганного котика, а правой резко замахиваюсь на открытую пасть собаки. Невыносимая боль и...дальше я ничего не помню. Очнулась на земле, когда моя подруга пришла и начала меня тормошить. Плечо как-то само на место встало, в этот момент я еще в отключке была.  Она ничего не видела. Выхожу, говорит, а ты лежишь. Потом смеялись долго!

----------


## Alenajazz

> коленная чашечка иногда выскакивает


Для того, чтобы этого не было, надо укреплять подколенные связки. Эти связки удерживают чашечку. А вообще по технике безопасности существует такое правило: *колени над стопами.* То есть, куда стопа, туда и колено должно быть развёрнуто.

----------


## Donskova-t

Не перестаю удивляться....Но труд конечно колоссальный, чтоб СТОЛЬКО медалей заработать... С кем поведешься говорят))) Алена, хочу от тебя заразиться и тоже стать успешной, ну только в своей области!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> То есть, куда стопа, туда и колено должно быть развёрнуто.


Теперь то я осторожная стала! И за этим слежу! Это наверное из-за плоскостопия. А может и нет, Бог его знает.





> Алена, хочу от тебя заразиться и тоже стать успешной, ну только в своей области!


И это правильно, Танюш! А Аленушка наша еще и очень эрудированная особа! В этом я убеждалась не раз! Как в детских стихах: вот какая мама - золотая прямо! И еще: талантливый человек талантлив во всем! Ну или: в человеке все должно быть прекрасно...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена, хочу от тебя заразиться и тоже стать успешной, ну только в своей области!


Ты будешь смеяться, но меня в детстве не приняли  в танцевальный коллектив и даже  при мне сказали, что я бесталанная и никогда танцевать не смогу... Поэтому мне с детства пришлось прилагать больше усилий, чтобы меня заметили. А когда я получила хореографическое образование и в первый раз выступала со своим коллективом, то та дама, что меня не взяла на обучение в 6 лет, меня нахваливала и говорила, что у меня от природы талант, что я создана для танца. А я, сволочь, подарила ей бутылку шампанского и сказала, что я ей благодарна, что когда-то она меня не взяла в свой коллектив!  :Yes4: 

Иногда для успешности нужно поменять регион проживания. А регион поменяла я тогда, когда изменилась по отношению сама к себе. Я помню, как было сложно и страшно: положить самый лучший и вкусный кусочек себе, а не как обычно - себе самый маленький и неаппетитный...  Никто не заметил этого, но я стала другая. И с тех пор я живу по принципу "Я у себя одна!"

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> И с тех пор я живу по принципу "Я у себя одна!"


Вот молодец! И тетку умыла и себя полюбила! И результат не заставил себя долго ждать! А я мечтаю о красивом, длинном, красном платье и легких туфельках на среднем каблучке. Но... Я тебе писала про свою стройку. Как только появляются деньги, отдаю долги. И продолжаю мечтать. Мне бы капельку твоей смелости, послала бы всех и купила себе мечту. :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> послала бы всех и купила себе мечту.


У меня свадебное платье (2 свадьба) было красное. Не очень длинное (привычка всех хореографов - мы бегаем как сайгаки...) Я тоже живу в долг. Но есть у меня деньги на мечту. Так конверт и подписан: "на мечту". 
Мечта может и поменяться в данный период, но она должна обязательно сбыться!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Так конверт и подписан: "на мечту".


Разве что, тоже завести такой конверт? Только он должен быть пуленепробиваемый и с кодовым замком, который бы открывался только  в момент закладки в него денег!





> У меня свадебное платье (2 свадьба) было красное


Покажешь? У тебя фоток много, может и это в компе найдется?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Покажешь?


Почему бы нет? Мне нравится это платье. Теперь оно просто праздничное. Я именно так и хотела, чтобы платье потом можно было одевать.

[IMG]http://*********net/1257607.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2658684.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка, ВАУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!! А как ножки ты поставила, сразу видно профессионала! Платье классное! Невеста обворожительная, жених тоже! Просто суперррррррр!!! А замочек на мосту красненький не ваш? Уж больно он в тон к вам подходит! У меня в ноутбук не грузится программа, чтобы можно было фотки с фотика сбросить. А комп мы отдали сыну. там была нужная програма, но он ее удалил. Впрочем свадебную свою(со второй свадьбы) я смогу показать если только ее (фотку) сфотографирую. Заморочки одни.

----------


## Alenajazz

> как ножки ты поставила


 :Yahoo: 
Это для устойчивости.... Я на каблуках очень редко хожу. Ноги на работе устают.... Поэтому в обычной повседневной жизни стараюсь носить обувь удобную и на плоской подошве. Самая моя любимая обувь - это Стиллы или Камелоты. Они такие основательные. Непромокаемые. Надёжные.
Сейчас покажу зимние Камелоты. Вот так у нас в Таганейро зимой:

[IMG]http://*********net/1264792.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Вот что нарыла.
[IMG]http://*********net/1258648.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот так у нас в Таганейро зимой:


Ничего себе, зимой! А снег где? Ну, сосна хороша, лохматенькая такая!  А тебе идут яркие цвета! И длинные волосы! Я на представляю тебя с короткой стрижкой. Я на данном этапе опять отращиваю волосы. Если терпенья хватит, конечно. А то бывает :жду, отращиваю, а потом за минуту приму решение и иду стричься. У меня и каре было ,и каскадная стрижка, и под мальчика - коротко, и средней длинны волосы и до пояса(давно правда).

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот что нарыла.


Хороша Маша!!!!  :Tender: 




> А снег где?


А что это??? (шучу! мне снег надоел в Сибири. Я рада, что здесь он если и выпадет слоем в три миллиметра, то через час его уже и нет!  :Grin: )




> длинные волосы!


У меня в детстве была коса. Почти до колена... Она меня достала.... Я скопила денег от обедов и подстриглась в 7 классе очень коротко. Родители были в шоке. Я же вздохнула свободно! Потом несколько раз отращивала волосы. Когда училась на хореографическом отделении, то обязательно должны были быть длинные волосы. На меня уходило больше 10 шпилек. Потом я участвовала в рекламе греческих шуб, но была самая маленькая ростом (166-167см у меня вроде) Грек сказал мне подстричься и покраситься в блондинку. Я демонстрировала короткие шубки с длинным мехом. Был  у меня и оранжевый ёжик на голове. Длинные волосы вырастила в Таганроге на спор (выиграла ящик шампанского)  :Taunt: 
 До оговоренной длины не хватало чуть-чуть.... Тогда я пошла в парикмахерскую и выпрямила свои кудрявые волосы. Вот так и выиграла... :Girl Blum2: 
Прошлое лето было очень жаркое и моя шевелюра меня просто достала.... И на свою Днюху в ноябре я решила подстричься. Оказалось, что так легче живётся!!!!
Я на своей Днюхе, со стрижкой:

[IMG]http://*********net/1255578.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я на своей Днюхе, со стрижкой


Красавица! И стрижка удачная, тебе идет! К тому же у тебя по жизни бонус - волнистые волосы! Как в "Служебном романе" : ну, если живенько, то ладно! Никаких начесов делать не надо, лаком уливаться и т.д, чтобы достичь желаемого эффекта. Муж мой посмотрел твои свадебные фотки и похвалил, сказал: красивая, стильная женщина! Вот!
От себя забыла добавить: у тебя красивые руки. Не знаю почему, всегда на руки обращаю внимание( и женские и мужские).

Вчера опять начала читать  роман" Мастер и Маргарита". Наверное в 10 раз. Я от таланта   Булгакова просто в восхищении, королева в восхищении!!! И сюжет знаю, и текст чуть не наизусть, ну очень нравится, как он пишет! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Муж мой посмотрел твои свадебные фотки и похвалил, сказал: красивая, стильная женщина!


У меня очень яркие и красивые родители. А в детстве я была вылитый Ленин с октябрятской звёздочки!  :Taunt: 
 Жаль, что совсем нет фоток детских... Ни моих, ни дочери.... Бывший так ничего и не отправил. Ни контейнер с вещами, ни фотоальбомы. Буду у мамы - надо будет отсканировать и напечатать хоть какие-то фото.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я от таланта Булгакова просто в восхищении


Мне больше всего нравится его произведение "Роковые яйца"
Хочу перечитать. Произвело в детстве на меня неизгладимое впечатление.




> всегда на руки обращаю внимание( и женские и мужские).


Наши с Ромычем руки:

[IMG]http://*********net/1257629.jpg[/IMG]

Как говорил наш препод по танцу модерн: "Руки - это те же ноги, только у них пальцы длиннее!" :Taunt: 

А такие руки, возможно, из-за многолетних занятий: у меня - фортепиано, у Ромыча - гитарой. У него своя группа, я уже писала об этом...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А в детстве я была вылитый Ленин с октябрятской звёздочки!


Ален, в смысле со светлой кудрявой головкой?

И, повторюсь, очень красивые руки у вас обоих!  
"Роковые яйца" у меня тоже есть, читала! Но," Мастер...", для меня - это восторг! :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> со светлой кудрявой головкой?


Да. Возможно, революционные идеи во мне и зрели (я родилась 7 ноября), но я вовремя ушла в спорт!  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Да. Возможно, революционные идеи во мне и зрели (я родилась 7 ноября), но я вовремя ушла в спорт!


Зря! Может у нас бы сейчас женщина-президент была бы?! Порядка было бы больше!  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Руки - это те же ноги, только у них пальцы длиннее!"





> очень красивые руки у вас обоих!


Тогда уж и ноги покажу  :Taunt:  (гулять так гулять! Официант! Коржик! Почему-то вспомнился этот анекдот. Наверное, я просто в ожидании от встречи с друзьями детства и юности!)

Про эту фотку сказали в корзине, что у меня ноги как у страуса. Я как раз  общалась на австралийском форуме (когда-то могла туда уехать, но струсила.... И я тоже трушу иногда...) Австралы сказали, что у страуса другие ноги.  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1279132.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и мы с Ромычем. Мы везде вместе. Скучаем друг без друга.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2627952.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Да, зря мой муж рано спать ложится! Он бы впечатлился, я его знаю! Хорошие ножки! Не то, что мои "кочережки"! Плоскостопие такой степени, что один раз, когда я делала снимок стоп(для похода к хирургу по поводу тромбофлебита), так врач мне сказал, что он такого еще не видел - ну ооооо-чень плоская стопа!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ну ооооо-чень плоская стопа!


Это твоё отличие. Только у тебя есть такая стопа. Ты - уникальна! У меня, например, на руке шрам немаленький. В детстве с братом играли в мушкетёров. Я-то с палкой (СТАРШАЯ СЕСТРА ВСЁ-ТАКИ), А БРАТ - С НОЖОМ.  :Vah:  Он был Атосом. А я - Арамисом. Короче, гвардейцы кардинала отдыхают... Так вот этот шрам - моя особенность. И я его не прячу! С плоскостопием дело похуже, конечно.... Ноги быстрее устают. Что-то делаешь? По гальке надо ходить босиком. Я детям вот такие упражнения даю.
http://www.med39.ru/article/revmatol...skostopie.html
 У меня суперсолистка одна с сильным плоскостопием.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня суперсолистка одна с сильным плоскостопием.


Удивила!!! А я в школе легкой атлетикой занималась, правда недолго. В коленных суставах какая то жидкость образовывалась, они болели, скрипели. Хирург тогда сказал, что это из-за плоскостопия. Так как такая стопа не дает амортизацию, то нагрузка идет усиленно на суставы. Эта девочка - герой!
А упражнения и массажи еще мама делала в детстве, чтобы решить мою проблему, но не вышло!
Аленушка, меня муж спать зовет, разве можно отказать любимому мужчине! Пока! Спокойной ночи! Увидимся!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Эта девочка - герой!


Это она:

[IMG]http://*********net/1297567.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Это она:


Аленушка, какие они у тебя все бесстрашные! И труженики великие! Красотка просто! :Tender:

----------


## Окрыленная

Приветик всем!!! извините.. что давно не забегаю.. без кумира скучно стало :Yes4: .Завтра у меня появится новая собственная.. первая.. желанная музыкальная аппаратура- микшер, колонки, дорогой микрофон.. это моя маленькая мечта осуществилась .. благодаря тому, что мой бывший муж сейчас выплачивает долг по алиментам.. А был в федеральном за неуплату.
В субботу юбилей. 30 лет.. первый раз работаю с ди-джеем, она же певица, она же моя подруга.. уже аж всё чешится...
И еще узнала сегодня новое слово..*калокагатия*(гармоничная взаимосвязь светлой души и совершенного тела).итается, что уродливые люди умнее, так как из-за вынужденного одиночества они погружаются в науки. (Пример – Сеченов, изуродованный оспой в два года, не обремененный вниманием девушек, ставший великим физиологом. Сеченов просто был умён; будь он и писанным красавцем, он бы добился того же.) И как антитезис, что красивые – глупы, потому что им всё легко достаётся в жизни. 
Последнее утверждение – заблуждение. Красивые получают гораздо больше возможностей для саморазвития и успешно этим пользуются.Как вам это? то есть несовершенный человек внешне никогда не добьется просветленности ума

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как вам это?


Книгу не читала про мальчика, который был без ног? Вроде бы называется "Я  умею прыгать через лужи!" У этого мальчика были простые родители, без всяких психологических знаний. Но они воспитали его так, что его физиологическая особенность (не будем называть это проблемой) не проникла в его личность. Он первый в их селе научился плавать (село в горах), никогда не акцентировал внимание на своей особенности. Рос, радовался жизни. Женился. У него родились дочери. По-моему, стал психологом. Но это я как-то смутно помню. Вынесла я из той книги такое убеждение: *надо уметь принимать себя любым!*
Как мама нас принимает - с нашими всеми проблемами и несовершенствами.
Красота-некрасивость - всё очень условно. Я была и страшненькой, и красивой. Когда считаешь себя страшненькой? Когда близкие твои люди тебе об этом говорят. Ты ведь привыкаешь им доверять. Красоту навести можно хоть кому. Для этого существует целая индустрия!

----------


## Alenajazz

> все бесстрашные!


Зато у меня нервное напряжение каждое занятие..... Никогда не знаешь, как себя ребёнок поведёт во время трюка... То руки забудет поставить для опоры, то право и лево перепутает. Я уже им говорила, что подам списки в ГАИ, чтобы тем, кто "путает педали", права не выдавали, а то передавят полгорода  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> без кумира скучно стало


 :Tu: 




> Завтра у меня появится новая собственная.. первая.. желанная музыкальная аппаратура- микшер, колонки, дорогой микрофон..


 :Yahoo: 

Мне в этой теме нравится. И даже если здесь будет всего один человек, я буду всё равно здесь общаться. А авторы темы зачастую редко в ней появляются. Взять хотя бы игры! Открыли тему и .... фьють.... Только их и видели.
И вообще мне скучно не бывает. "В моей-то компании?" _(голосом актёра из БДТ им. Товстоногова)_

----------


## Donskova-t

Ириша, я очень за тебя рада! Ты большая молодец!!! 

Аленушка фото с ножками - очень оригинально...

----------


## Alenajazz

*Шёпотом:*_ у меня завтра на 1 работе последний рабочий день!_  :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> у меня завтра на 1 работе последний рабочий день!


Поздравляю, Аленушка с заслуженным летним отдыхом! Желаю, чтобы ВСЕ!( Шариков из "Собачьего сердца")
Далее нужно напить любимый алкогольный напиток и выпить за успехи прошедшего года и за то, чтобы отдых прошел интересно и насыщенно, впрочем, уже зная твой характер, могу утверждать, что другого отдыха(например на диване) у тебя просто  НЕ  МОЖЕТ  БЫТЬ!!!
Блин, вчера было некогда и сегодня приглашены к моей подруге на шашлычок , так что , к моему великому сожалению, сегодня мы с тобой не пообщаемся. Честно говоря,уже привыкла к нашим вечерним посиделкам(пусть для кого-то это просто флуд) и к твоим фотоочетам.А польза то какая после твоих танц. заданий! В теле такая приятная гибкость образовалась!(Голосом героя мультика "Падал прошлогодний снег") И : щас спою!(Голосом волка из мультика "Жил был пес")

----------


## Alenajazz

> и к твоим фотоочетам.


Сегодня фотографировала своих танцоров с наградами нашего коллектива для буклета (на конкурс)
Сначала чинно фотографировались. А потом начали прикалываться (как обычно)

[IMG]http://*********net/1305508.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2643971.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1267620.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2681858.jpg[/IMG]

Я с ними шизанусь в Абхазии...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

[quote="Alenajazz;4071717"]Сегодня фотографировала своих танцоров с наградами нашего коллектива для буклета (на конкурс)



Аленушка, я пришла! Посмотрела и в очередной раз получила порцию "офигизма". Это сколько ж надо пахать, чтобы столько "добра" заработать?! И ученицы твои и ты - ТРУДЯГИ!!! Горжусь знакомством с тобой!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это сколько ж надо пахать


Победы в 51 конкурсе танца.
А награды как-то незаметно подкопились.... И ведь ещё их безумное количество у выпускников. За сольные и дуэтные танцы (их я отдаю домой)

Как там продвигается дело с красным платьем???

Сегодня дочь была в гостях. Приехала из Ростова к нам в Таганейро, в институт свой - на репетицию защиты диплома. Вот как сейчас в ВУЗах всё происходит!  :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на репетицию защиты диплома.


Как это? Переведи!

А по поводу




> Как там продвигается дело с красным платьем???


пока только мечтаю. Даже пытаюсь представить фасон. Обязательно длинное и с глубоким вырезом на груди. И как вариант болеро черное, но с благородным блеском. Даже маленькая черная кокетливая шляпка в мыслях видится. ОХ!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как это? Переведи!


Даже и не знаю, как.... репетиция - она и есть репетиция...В переводе - повторять...

Защита у неё в институте 16 июня. Сегодня, по-видимому, было всё так, как будет на защите: поэтапность действий и убедительность аргументов проверяется.
Как в Америке - свадьбы же репетируют...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Как в Америке - свадьбы же репетируют...


Вот и подумаешь: Слава Богу, мы не в Америке. Я просто не представляю со своим совковым менталитетом, что такой трогательный и волнительный момент, как свадьба, можно репетировать. Хотя, если здраво рассудить, то и свои плюсы в таких репетициях , наверное, есть. Просто мне всегда "романтизьма" хочется.Как Ассоль: "И звезды спустятся с небес, чтобы приветствовать нас".

----------


## Alenajazz

> Даже пытаюсь представить фасон. Обязательно длинное и с глубоким вырезом на груди.


[IMG]http://*********net/1305535.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2654214.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

ООООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это ОНООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Зачем же так?! На ночь! Не усну теперь. О, Боже, ХОЧУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это ОНООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Знаю. 
Я в люлю. Что-то устала сегодня.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка, мой лимит времени исчерпался, я - спать. И пусть мне присниться моя красная мечта, которую ты угадала! Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Окрыленная

Машенька.. знаешь.. такое платье тоже моя мечта.. только голубого цвета, только , когда буду иметь прежние 58 кг.Сегодня прочла, что любой успех - это заразно, что, если победишь раз, потом никакой допинг в виде алкогодя, курения, переедания не нужен будет..
Сегодня начинается мой праздничный Бум.. Так хочется дарить людям радость и видеть их улыбки.. Комик, возвращайся уже!!! Скучно и одиноко без тебя..
Ирочка, тебе удачного проведения выпускного!!Всех люблю!!! Буду в воскресенье!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Утро человека,находящегося в отпуске 1 день.
Выспалась. Неспешно сварила кофе. Пошла прогуляться по магазинам. Узнала, что идёт в новом кинотеатре 5D.
Вечером - ...... :Taunt:  на 2 работу  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

[quote="Окрыленная;4071894"]Сегодня начинается мой праздничный Бум.. 

Ириша, УДАЧИ!!! Немножко завидую твоим клиентам! Я думаю, они увидят НЕЧТО!!!! Ты сама знаешь, что очень талантливая выдумщица и очень щедрая душа, которой




> Так хочется дарить людям радость и видеть их улыбки..


Умница!!! Так держать!!! А платья у нас будут ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!





> Вечером - ...... на 2 работу


Хлеба нам не надо - дайте нам работу!!! Аленушка, ты энерджайзер в юбке!!! Оставайся такой! Люби жизнь, как ты это делаешь, каждой клеточкой своего организма!!! Почитала про кофе, пойду тоже позавтракаю! Увидимся! Хороших всем выходных!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> энерджайзер в юбке!!!


Моя мама пошла работать, когда мне был 1 месяц. А в 11 месяцев я уже пошла в садик. Мама говорит, что я ночью не спала. Высыпалась как-то хитро днём. А ночью у меня горели глаза и я расшатывала кроватку! Мама говорит, что засыпала я только одним способом: меня брали на руки, включали аргентинское танго и вышагивали по дому шагами танго. Танго - мой любимый танец. Я на свадьбу (2, первая не в счёт, она была грустная и на праздник не походила даже...) научила мужа танцевать танго и мы его исполнили под бурные аплодисменты гостей (так же прибежал весь персонал джазового кафе, где праздновали)

----------


## Alenajazz

> успех - это заразно, что, если победишь раз


У нас по-другому немного.... Как в американской поговорке: "Кто бывал на коне, тот бывал и под конём"
Бывает, что за один и тот же номер танцевальный, с одними и теми же исполнителями получаешь либо призовое место, либо разгон в пух и прах.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Танго - мой любимый танец. Я на свадьбу (2, первая не в счёт, она была грустная и на праздник не походила даже...) научила мужа танцевать танго и мы его исполнили под бурные аплодисменты гостей (так же прибежал весь персонал джазового кафе, где праздновали)


Я представляю себе! Если бы я умела двигаться красиво, тоже очень любила бы танцевать страстные танцы! Танго - танец любви и страсти! Самое то - для неординарных жениха и невесты! Тем более ты была в красном платье, которое очень подходит для такого огненного танца, да и у жениха я заметила красный галстук! Так что все в тему! Красота! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Танго - танец любви и страсти!


Да. Но танго - это всегда борьба. Поэтому часто ставят танцы стихий на музыку танго. Я бы занималась где-нибудь аргентинским танго, но у нас в городе нет такого направления.... Самой преподавать не хочется этот стиль.... Надоело только учить. Хочется ещё и где-то поучиться...

[IMG]http://*********net/1272794.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2654231.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1264602.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик! :Smile3: 
Заскочила на минутку пожелать кому хорошего отдыха, кому удачных рабочих дней, пусть всё у всех сложится хорошо и мечты сбудутся:)))
А я себе уже купила такое платье на новый сезон, как в ваших мечтах девчонки  :Blush2:  правда оно не однотонное, а трёхцветное, черно-бело-красное, постараюсь сегодня в нём сфоткаться.
До встречи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> купила такое платье на новый сезон, как в ваших мечтах девчонки


*Фото в студию!!!!*

*А я купила классные солнцезащитные очки! И новый купальник классный!!!!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

> А я купила классные солнцезащитные очки! И новый купальник классный!!!!!!


Алёнка, это ты в Сибирь так экипируешься?  :Smile3:  Боюсь, не очень пригодится  :Derisive: .

----------


## Alenajazz

> это ты в Сибирь так экипируешься?


 :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Grin: 

*Анатольевна*, Инесса, я в июне ещё везу своих танцоров на Международный конкурс в Абхазию. Неделю будем там (загорать, купаться, заодно - выступать на конкурсе  :Taunt: ) У Дома отдыха, где мы будем проживать, свой пляж. Да и вообще. Я же на юге живу. У нас здесь, как в Бразилии - каждый год новый купальник (в Бразилии должно быть 7!!!  :Vah: ) и очки солнцезащитные!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Анатольевна

> У нас здесь, как в Бразилии - каждый год новый купальник


А у нас одного лет на 10 хватает, и всё как новенький  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Фото в студию


Ну в студию, значит в студию.

Небольшой фототчет о моём выпускном, собственно я и моё обещанное платье, перед началом:



Хочу отметить тот факт, что по всей Украине прошёл конкурс "Королева выпускного бала" вот и к нам прибыли из города Киева представители этого будущего шоу, показ которого начнётся с 14 июня по каналу ТЕТ, вот эта корона:





Голосование шло активно:





И вот объявление результатов голосования:



И вручение короны победительнице:



Были танцы, в которых даже я приняла активное участие :)))):



Вечер прошёл быстро, весело и легко.

Кстати новый купальник на сезон я себе тоже купила, но фото не знаю когда будет, наверное, когда наступит сезон купальников  :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

Ираааа!!!! Какая ты красавица!!!!! :Yahoo:  Платье - супер!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

*___Ира___*, платье красивое, неординарное,такое же, как и ты!

Да, в купальнике надо фотаться, когда уже загар есть:



> фото не знаю когда будет, наверное, когда наступит сезон купальников


У нас пух тополиный уже просто задолбал!!!! :Tu:  :Vah:

----------


## Комик

Доброго утра всем!Вижу тема живет и это хорошо. Алена, тебе и Ирише отдельное спасибо за фотографии!:) Пока нет времени все перечитывать, заглянул буквально на несколько минут. Поразгребу все свои дела, вот тогда и поговорим.Всем хорошего начала дня!

----------


## maknata

> Хочу отметить тот факт, что по всей Украине прошёл конкурс "Королева выпускного бала" вот и к нам прибыли из города Киева представители этого будущего шоу, показ которого начнётся с 14 июня по каналу ТЕТ, вот эта корона:


Аааааа.. а к нам не приезжали...  А у нас такие красивые девчёнки были!!!!! Ильич подтвердить может. Скинут мне фотки- продемонстрирую!

----------


## Окрыленная

Всем доброй недели!! После проведенного юбиле летаю на крыльях..Сейчас плодотворно займусь выпускным.. В субботу мне подарили.. колечко.. хотели на заветный пальчик.. но размер.. не угадали.. Теперь оно красуется на среднем...
Всех люблю!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> подарили.. колечко.. хотели на заветный пальчик.. но размер.. не угадали.. Теперь оно красуется на среднем...


Фото колечка в студию!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> красивые девчёнки


*Ждём фотографии красавиц! 
Люблю всё красивое!!!! 
  Платья, колечки, обувь!*  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

привет ВСЕМ!!!! :Mr47 06:  
ВСЕМ!!! ХОРОШЕГО!!! НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Славина

*Мариха*, привет, привет, дорогая пропажа, вернулась??? :Grin: 

А что это у тебя за зелёненькие листики в твоих лапках  :Blush2:  чем это ты нас с утра уже завлекаешь  :Taunt: 

Всем приветик 

 Девочки спасибо за комплименты, всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Иринк, привет! Да! Тоже забыла тебе сказать, :Blush2:  что платье - ОТПАД!!!!




> А что это у тебя за зелёненькие листики в твоих лапках


цє ж бурьяны!...летаю по огороду :Taunt: 

У меня трудный выбор был шмотки или...ВЕСЧЬ?!!!! что за ВЕСЧЬ??? скажу позже...заказали в Киев...как придет на место, сразу расскажу!....если все будет хорошо :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Девчонки, привет. В воскресенье пришла плохая новость - умирает моя любимая тетушка, Валентина Семеновна, родная мамина сестра. В их семье было 7 детей, она самая старшая. С детства на нее легла обязанность: следить за младшими сестрами и братьями. Она для них была авторитетом: кормила их, гуляла с ними, из д\с забирала, много тратила сил и времени на заботу о младших. Может поэтому и выбрала педагогический институт. По окончании учебы, по распределению уехала работать в соседнюю Волгоградскую область. Вскоре, получила должность директора школы и много лет проработала на этом посту, пока не ушла на пенсию. Некоторые ученики до сих пор ее навещают. Директорское кресло наложило отпечаток на ее характер: строгость, ум, интеллигентность сочетались с материнской теплотой и заботой обо всех близких. А еще она была с великолепным чувством юмора, любила, когда приезжали мы - ее родственники в большом количестве, несколькими семьями. Всх могла вкусно накормить, радушно встретить. Нас, детей вечером укладывали спать, а сами всю ночь веселились, пели песни. Она иногда и в роли тамады очень удачно выступала. Когда я начинала и советовалась с ней, как преодолеть свой страх перед незнакомой многочисленной аудиторией, она только улыбалась: главное никого не бойся, тебя никто не укусит. И вот теперь она уходит. Очень больно ее видеть беспомощно- лежащую. Речь пропала, сознание помутилось. Врач сказал, что ей осталось 3-7 дней. Горько осознавать, что я ничем не могу ей помочь. А самое для меня тяжелое то, что в эту субботу(4 июня) мне вести свадьбу. Отказаться я, конечно же, не могу. Первый раз я оказалась в такой тяжелой ситуации...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Маш...грустно...но так устроена жизнь....люди рождаются, люди покидают этот мир...чтобы встретиться в другом...



> Отказаться я, конечно же, не могу


Если решила для себя, что пойдешь работать, то работай! Оставь личное за дверью своего дома и иди...если силы есть
Я помню, как была на концерте Аллы Пугачевой, а у нее умерла мама...и ей уехать было нельзя, потому что билеты проданы на концерт. И она выступила...
А потом в конце, она плакала и говорила в зал, что работа такая у нее гадская, что мама умерла, а я здесь по сцене скачу и пою веселые песни, потому что вы купили билеты...и я не смогла развернуться и уехать....

А вообще, сама решай... :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я купила билеты! Но ещё не до той станции, где город моей мамы, а до Братска пока. Там подруги придут к поезду! Сходим куда-нибудь, посидим, поговорим и поедем дальше! А ещё по дороге увидимся *с Инессой-Анатольевной!* _(Инесса, поезд прибывает к вам 17 июля, поезд номер 097 Кисловодск-Тында, вагон номер 13, места 3 и 4, то есть - в начале вагона)_* и Татьяной 55* _(Танич, Омск будет 17 июля в 14.25 московского времени, вагон и места - те же!_  :Taunt: ) Муж в шоке, он никогда так далеко не уезжал: 5 суток в дороге!  :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> мне вести свадьбу. Отказаться я, конечно же, не могу. Первый раз я оказалась в такой тяжелой ситуации


Да, *Маш*, ситуация не из лёгких конечно, но раз такая у нас работа, людей нельзя подводить, разве что отдать заказ тому, в ком ты уверена, что не подведёт. В моей жизни тоже был такой случай, когда мой папа умер за два дня до свадьбы, заменить было некому, вот и пришлось с похорон сразу на свадьбу, тяжелый был случай.





> 5 суток в дороге


Я как-то ехала на Урал, так 3 суток, а 5 даже не представляю себе, как это можно пережить???  :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Спасибо, девчонки, за поддержку! Была бы жива моя мама, жаловалась бы ей, но ее давно нет. Муж на пасеке. А я один на один со своими мыслями, поэтому выплеснула свои проблемы на страницы форума. Еще раз СПАСИБО.

----------


## Alenajazz

> а 5 даже не представляю себе, как это можно пережить???


К этому надо привыкнуть. Когда живёшь в Сибири и в дороге по 5-7 суток, да ещё и не сам, а с 20-30 детьми и с пересадками: в Москве, например..... Где в метро пересчитываешь всех заново после каждого поворота, то постепенно привыкаешь... Но потом быстро отвыкаешь и дорога больше, чем сутки вызывает уже дискомфорт. А я сейчас грустная... Трубят со всех экранов о повышении зарплаты педагогам на треть! При этом молчат, что не повышается зарплата педагогам начального образования, дошкольного и дополнительного.... К дополнительному как раз я и отношусь. Дополнительное образование: это танцы, спорт, живопись, вокал, декоративно-прикладное творчество, театральная деятельность. Спасибо, дорогие наши власть имущие. Так плюнуть в душу - ещё надо постараться...  :Tu:  И ещё проезд повышается с завтрашнего дня... Короче, отпуск, лето, а радости мало.... Если уж нам не повышают зарплату, то тогда бы и не предъявляли требования как к школе. А то и группы должны быть чуть ли ни как класс в школе (забывая, что балетные классы не везде большие и дети не сидят там за партами, а активно продвигаются в пространстве)

----------


## Анатольевна

> вагон номер 13, места 3 и 4,


Ну, в вагон меня не пустят, и вас из вагона не выпустят, но поговорить дадут  :Derisive: ! Город у нас таможенно-пограничный... :Meeting: 
Алён, на разных сайтах разное время прибытия почему-то. Но это ерунда, у себя в справочном узнаю. :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в вагон меня не пустят, и вас из вагона не выпустят


Я знаю. Я проезжала Петропавловск неоднократно.




> поговорить дадут


Для этого и говорю номера мест - чтобы знала, где высматривать!  :Smile3: 




> на разных сайтах разное время прибытия почему-то.


Летнее расписание. Даже в другие дни поезд ходит. Я сегодня случайно зашла, уточнить - завтра или послезавтра покупать билеты. Оказалось, что по субботам уже не ходит... :Vah:  И билеты надо брать сегодня и вообще осталось 4 нормальных места всего!!!! Быстро деньги заняла и купила билеты.

----------


## Alenajazz

> на разных сайтах разное время прибытия почему-то.


Мне сегодня в кассе сказали, что прибываем к тебе в 09.10 московского времени.

----------


## Анатольевна

> И билеты надо брать сегодня и вообще осталось 4 нормальных места всего!!!!


Во-во... У меня дочь с театром в Италию едет, сегодня тоже в срочном порядке деньги на билеты до Москвы собирали, завтра нужно покупать - иначе, сказали, своим пешком пойдёте! :Vah:

----------


## Анатольевна

> прибываем к тебе в 09.10 московского времени.


Ну вообще классно, у нас будет 11.10.

----------


## Alenajazz

> в Италию едет


Класссссссссссс!!!  :Yahoo: 
А я как-нибудь всё же съезжу в Турин! Это моя мечта! Надо мечту воплощать в жизнь! Всегда!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ну вообще классно, у нас будет 11.10.


Таки уточни. Сегодня кассир была другая. Не та, у которой мы обычно берём билеты на конкурсы (та всё делает чики-пики, а с этой первый раз сотрудничаем) Она названий-то не знает регионов дальше Москвы и Кисловодска. Спорила со мной, что поезд не идёт из Иркутска через Ангарск. Нашла с кем спорить.  :Taunt: С человеком, который учился в Иркутске и ездил к двоюродному брату в Ангарск отъедаться!  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

Если не появлюсь в теме, значит не оплатила за интернет сегодня. Неохота ехать оплачивать в другой район, намылилась на пляж!  :Tender:  *Всех - с Днём защиты детей, с началом лета и днём рождения форума!!! Интернациональное движение ИН-КУ создано 31 мая!!!!!*

----------


## Анатольевна

> Класссссссссссс!!!
> А я как-нибудь всё же съезжу в Турин!


Вообще фестиваль будет в Римини, и запланированы экскурсии в Рим, Венецию и Флоренцию.
Здорово,только дорогоооооооооо... Мы ж всё за свой счёт.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мы ж всё за свой счёт.


Удивила...  :Taunt: Я  и мои танцорики за всё время своих поездок с ансамблем один раз ездили бесплатно на автобусе (и то рядом - до Ростова), который выбила у своего предприятия одна родительница. Она потратила кучу нервов, полгода бегала по инстанциям, достала своё начальство. Но зато больше не задавала мне наивный вопрос: Почему мы не ищем спонсора? И один раз наш отдел образования отслюнявил автобус (у них какие-то деньги остались по статьям расхода и надо было их реализовать, чтобы на следующий год финансирование было в полной мере), то есть оплатил за автобус до Волгодонска.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Поздравляю Таню-Курочку с 1 местом, присужденным ей в  поэтическом конкурсе памяти Агнии Барто!!!! Горжусь Татьяной!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Перл от водителя в маршрутке. 
Сегодня поднялась оплата проезда, но об этом знали почему-то не все пассажиры. Водители с утра уже нервные. И вот очередной взвинченный водитель беседует с дамой, которая ему треплет нервы:
- А совесть ваша где? Поменяли на пирожок в 1 классе?

Алёна-молодец!  :Grin:  Везде успела. И на море. И заплатить за интернет. И на рынок.  :Yahoo: 
Прямо на пляже открыли прокат велосипедов. Хочу завтра поездить по набережной, заодно позагорать!

----------


## Курица

*Alenajazz*, спасибо,Алён. :Blush2: 
Победа совсем неожиданная.п.ч. я детских стихов никогда не писала, а увидев открытую темку про конкурс памяти Барто, попробовала написать несколько экспромтов в её стиле...
И о победе узнала от Маши Ручейковой, которая написала мне в личку!!!
Но это здорово, значит, я смогу сочинять стихи для внучки, которая уже через месяц со мною познакомится (а я-с нею...)
Сейчас попробую выудить из темки стихи мои (я их нигде не сохранила, писала  прямо в "Быстрый ответ"
***
Моя мама улыбнётся-
 Словно солнышко смеётся!
 очень я её люблю-
 Маму милую мою!
***
У щенка есть хвост и лапы.
 Есть усы у дяди с папой.
 А у меня - купальник синий!!!
 Мы  красивые такие!
***
Я сегодня рано встала.
 Я сегодня спать устала.
 Умываться мне зачем?
 Я ж не пачкалась ничем!
***
Даша, видно, заболела:
 Даже кашки не поела...
 Отказалась пить компот...
Мама лак свой не даёт!
***
Я носок сама стирала-
 Оказалось мыла мало,
 Стала мутною вода...
 Спасла мама. Как всегда!..
***
	Ой, на завтрак запеканка!
 Я её не ем совсем!
 Называю "запиханка"-
 Ведь её пихают всем!
***
	Уложила спать щенка -
 Он же маленький пока,
 Значит, нужен "тихий час"!
 ...А щенок сбежал от нас!

----------


## Славина

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям *Алёны*!






> Сейчас попробую выудить из темки стихи мои


*Курочка Барто*, здорово, молодец!  :Ok: 

Наша *Курочка-Танюшка*
Вот такая вот несушка
Всех взяла и обошла
И стишков нам нанесла!  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Вот такая вот несушка





> И стишков нам нанесла!


 :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1364345.jpg[/IMG] 

Поэтессе очень тесно
В рамках норм,морали буден...
Что там будет-неизвестно,
но она-то знает-будет!
Состоится! А пока что-
Прочь из клетки-
В кровь ладошки!
...Быть непОнятой-так просто.
Но так сложно слыть хорошей!
(стихи-мои :Grin: )

----------


## Alenajazz

> Поэтессе очень тесно
> В рамках норм,морали буден...
> Что там будет-неизвестно,
> но она-то знает-будет!
> Состоится! А пока что-
> Прочь из клетки-
> В кровь ладошки!
> ...Быть непОнятой-так просто.
> Но так сложно слыть хорошей!


Хорошие стихи!

----------


## Donskova-t

Девочки поетряли наверное меня, я выпускалась из 4 класса с дочкой, грамоту получила за большой вклад в развитие учебно-воспительного процесса :Smile3: .
Сейчас фотоотчетик выложу:
Я тут зареванная...

Дочка сейчас стих дорасскажет и вручит букет директору школы

----------


## Курица

> Дочка сейчас стих дорасскажет и вручит букет директору школы


доча-красавица :Tender:  и очень взрослая...из 4 кл. выпускается, а как будто уже Девушка ...мамины глазки,да?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я тут зареванная...


Поздравляю с выпускницей! Видно, что девушка у тебя серьёзная, красивая и умная. (я тоже всегда плачу...)

----------


## Donskova-t

Спасибо девочки, мне приятно.... А девушка моя..... да.... Взрослая совсем...По крайней мере выглядит так))).  не скажешь, никогда и не подумаешь, что вес при рождении 2200 был...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Взрослая совсем..


_У моей 16 июня защита диплома в ВУЗе. Думаю, голову ломаю - что бы такого подарить на окончание университета???? (шёпотом: моя Валерия даже попала в  сборник лучших студентов Южного федерального университета)
 Кто что посоветует??? (огромными деньгами не располагаю... к сожалению.... Поэтому разные бриллиантовые колье и машины исключены...)_

----------


## Окрыленная

> борник лучших студентов Южного федерального университета)


Как и я когда-то в 2003 году.. и сегодня вешу.. свисаю.. такая смешная на доске красных дипломистов.. в этом же ЮФУ
*Donskova-t*, очень сурьезная девочка...с праздником тебя!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> в этом же ЮФУ


ЮФУ создали в 2006 году, объединив лучшие ВУЗы региона: Ростовский госуниверситет, Академию архитектуры и искусства, Таганрогский радиотехнический и Педуниверситет. Ты в 2003 что закончила? (дочь у меня заканчивает ТТИ ЮФУ, то есть - бывший Радик)

----------


## Окрыленная

> Педуниверситет.


 :Yes4: 
я знаю.. про объединение.. я вешу в бывшем РГПУ

----------


## Alenajazz

> я вешу


Молодец!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo: 
А Лерсон-то моя не закончила же ещё ВУЗ, поэтому ни как выпускница, а как студентка опубликована в книге лучших студентов. Но, надеюсь, что закончит тоже на красный диплом. _Будет у нас в семье первый человек с красным дипломом!_ Я-то на розовый закончила (как я называю)  :Grin: 
Сдала я госэкзамен на 4  :Blush2: , а все курсовики и защита диплома - на отлично... И в дипломе 4 только по философии и Истории Европы и Америки.  :Tu: 
*Так что подарить-то??? Посоветуйте!!!!*

----------


## Окрыленная

> Так что подарить-то??? Посоветуйте!!!!


я бы подарила эмоции.. парашют.. аттракционы..какой-то мастер-класс.. спа-процедуры..

----------


## Alenajazz

*Спасибо!*
_А у меня вопрос ко всем посетителям флудильни!_
*Напишите свои ассоциации со словами Мой город (всё, с чем ассоциируется жизнь в городе вообще, в вашем городе конкретно)*
_У меня начинается жизнь в городе с дворника. И такие персонажи присутствуют, как школьники, студенты, спортсмены, художники, моряки, мамы с колясками, дети в песочнице, собаки, кошки, много машин._
А что у вас????? (нужно для нового танца)

----------


## Славина

> ассоциации со словами Мой город


Тихе життя. Вот мои ассоциации.
Хотя утро под моими окнами начинается с гула базарников-овощников, что по чём кто продаёт...
Центральная площадь, тусня, молодёжь...
Вечером парк, кафе, живая музыка, танцы...

----------


## Окрыленная

пробки.. аттракцион.. базар... памятники.. очереди..часы..прогулка ясельной группы, патруль ДПС, панки и хиппи, Парк Горького и гитара, промоушены,художники, цветочный базар, ролики, ипподром

----------


## Alenajazz

> патруль ДПС,





> панки и хиппи





> цветочный базар





> ролики





> живая музыка, танцы..


Спасибо! Начинает в голове вытанцовываться!!!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

Маршрутки, автобусы, асфальт, пыль...это из... не  хорошего,  а вот многоэтажки, подъезд, клумба, соседи и тёть Шура из частного сектора, которая продаёт нам молоко, творог и куриное яйцо....это из приятного...

----------


## Alenajazz

> многоэтажки,





> клумба,





> Маршрутки


О! ТО, что доктор прописал! Спасибо!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Но это здорово, значит, я смогу сочинять стихи для внучки, которая уже через месяц со мною познакомится (а я-с нею...)


Танюша, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!
Таки ДА! это будет огромный стимул! Будем ждать новых шедевров...хоть я стихи и не очень люблю...вернее прозу больше....короче запуталась я :Blush2: 






> Наша Курочка-Танюшка
> Вот такая вот несушка
> Всех взяла и обошла
> И стишков нам нанесла!


 :Ok: 





> Но так сложно слыть хорошей!


 :Blink: 
ТЕБЕ?!!! СЛОЖНО????!!!! :Taunt: .....Танюш, ну побудь немножко "плохой" девочкой... :Taunt: 





> я выпускалась из 4 класса с дочкой, грамоту получила за большой вклад в развитие учебно-воспительного процесса.


Поздравляю!!! :Ok: 



> Будет у нас в семье первый человек с красным дипломом!


Поздравляю!...тоже... :Taunt: 





> всё, с чем ассоциируется жизнь в городе вообще, в вашем городе конкретно)


моё не пригодится...я так думаю...но все равно напишу, раз спросили



> всё, с чем ассоциируется жизнь в городе вообще,


Плохое:
Соседи сверху и снизу... и сбоку
Шум от машин
Грязный воздух
Вода пахнет хлоркой
Народу много...а толку мало...если упадешь на улице, фиг кто подойдет
Совершенно не знаю чем питаться :Blink:  Все пахнет пластмассой и химией...хлеб, молочное, овощи, мясо...(Приезжая в город худею кг на 10 за месяц)
Ночью не видно звезд ....птицы- только воробьи и жирные голуби....

Что нравится:
Всякие тусовки и концерты хорошего уровня
Магазины самообслуживания. МЭТРО. Ашан. В Одессе- Аэропортовский....можно поковыряться и выбрать, что хочу
Базары...7км в Одессе и Барабашка в Харькове...Привоз, рыбный ряд

вот первое, что пришло в голову :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Спасибо! Начинает в голове вытанцовываться!!!!!


я просто представила танец.. я делала миниатюру.. Жизнь как карусель.. Юбиляр на качелях.. и смотрит с чертового колеса .. что происходит внизу..

----------


## Alenajazz

> Жизнь как карусель..


Мне надо несколько веков показать... Чехов и его персонажи. Пётр 1 - как основатель города. И всё это - за 4 минуты: от основания до современности!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Мне надо несколько веков показать


супер.. оказывается танец.. это тааааааааааааааааакое творчество.. тогда еще.. рыбаки.. лодки.театр.. билетные кассы..гастроли.. уличные фонари.. чистильщики обуви.. шарманщики..группа Звери.. (ваши)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> С человеком, который учился в Иркутске и ездил к двоюродному брату в Ангарск


мы 8 июня всей семьей в Иркутск улетаем.. В Ангарске тоже будем... Ален, по местам твоего студенчества практически :-)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Залетела домой! У НАС ТАКОЙ ЛИВЕНЬ!!!!! УРЯЯЯЯЯЯААААА!  а то жара просто плавит мозг...
Кто тут есть живой????!!!!...... Шо? никого?.... :Tu:  ну воооот....пойду тогда нажру.... :Blush2:  покушаю чего нибудь....

----------


## Славина

> Шо? никого?


Я цельный день боролась с нашествием муравьёв, они у нас каждый год постоянные клиенты  :Yes4: 

А вот сейчас я тоже уже




> нажру.... покушаю чего нибудь....


Нажерлась или накушалась  :Blink:  и собираюсь на работку, так, песни потанцевать и танцы попеть  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мы 8 июня всей семьей в Иркутск улетаем..


Иркутск сейчас красииивый!!!! Ему 350 лет празднуют  в этом году!!!! Так что желаю отлично отдохнуть!!!! Я там буду в июле.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кто тут есть живой????!!!!...... Шо? никого?.


Я здесь. И с куском мяса метр на метр - как обычно!  :Yes4: 
У нас хорошо! Жарко! Я уже загорела аки Патрис Лумумба!  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

А на аватаре у меня - сервал. Это африканская кошка. Охотится в том числе и на аистов. Я тоже хочу аиста заманить, чтобы ко мне прилетел!!!! Аист!!!! Я тебя жду!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1369137.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Я тоже хочу аиста заманить, чтобы ко мне прилетел!!!! Аист!!!! Я тебя жду!!!!!


Любовь нечаянно нагрянет, когда её совсем не ждешь....
Так и с этим. 
*Алёнчик*, ты хочешь ребёночка????
Я дважды усиленно пыталась забеременеть, не получалось, а всё случалось тогда, когда меньше всего этого ожидаешь, когда казалось, надежды нет.
Это обязательно случится, ты главное, расслабься, отпусти свои мысли и просто живи!!! Всё случится само собой  :Aga:  Удачи тебе!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты хочешь ребёночка????


Да! 



> ты главное, расслабься, отпусти свои мысли и просто живи!!!


Да я особо и не напрягаюсь. Просто по-умному: прошла медосмотр, сдала все анализы мыслимые и немыслимые. Оказалась абсолютно здорова. Ушла в отпуск.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я цельный день боролась с нашествием муравьёв, они у нас каждый год постоянные клиенты


У меня как в мультике...Гном пришел, дом ушел...Дом пришел, гном ушел :Grin:  Никак не встретимся :No2: 
Скоро буду петь:" Я на суше, ты на море...мы не встретимся никаааааккккк... :Tu: "

у меня тоже чего то в этом году появились...странно...
И как ты, Ириш, с ними борешься? У тебя какие? Черные? и еще такие с крыльями попадаются? или другие?



> прошла медосмотр, сдала все анализы мыслимые и немыслимые.


Супругу тоже надо пройти...Удачи!

А ты чего Ириш, еще после своих




> песни потанцевать и танцы попеть


еще и силы есть на форум ходить?!!!! Ну ты даешь! молодец!

----------


## Окрыленная

Аленка.. милая.. всё у тебя получится!! А я в очередной раз душу свою лечу.. Рассталась с мужчиной.. надежда на него была... что примет меня с моим сыном.. Но видно я... сильнее его и мой характер.. закаленный.. тяжело терпеть.. Быть одной и знать.. что душа этого не хочет.. тяжело..хочу ребенка.. могу.. но не суждено...

----------


## Alenajazz

Доброе утро, Флудористан!!!!! И его столица - Маринеску!!!!  :Grin:  Пью кофе с конфеткой Монблан (с сезамом), вспоминаю Киев. Размышляю о таком понятии, как профессиональная этика. Вот такая я философичная с утра. Вы бы меня сейчас видели!!!!! Я же от природы кудрявая.... Просто волосы выпрямляю в парикмахерской (у самой не получается...) А после пляжа голову помыла и.... А.Дэвис - молодые годы!  :Taunt: 
Примерно вот такое сейчас,  только покудрявее, потому как волосы короче после стрижки:

Фотка не очень, стареньким телефоном сфотана....

[IMG]http://*********net/1314883.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Рассталась с мужчиной..


Значит, это был не твой мужчина. Который твой - он примет тебя какая есть, не пытаясь переделать тебя или ситуацию. У меня тоже сильный характер. Тем не менее нашёлся во Вселенной человек, который мой этот сильный характер не пытался подмять, сломать. Принял такой, какая есть. Помню решающую для меня ситуацию. (я всё сомневалась - выйдет ли у нас что...) Едем в маршрутке. Там была неприятная ситуация. Я, естественно, начала возмущаться. Мой бывший бы тут же шикнул на меня. А Ромыч, тогда ещё даже не в статусе жениха, ничего мне не сказал. А на мой вопрос: "Тебе не было стыдно, что я выступаю в общественном месте, кричу на всю Хуановскую?" Ответ меня убедил в правильности моего выбора: "Ты зря кричать не будешь! Значит, ситуация того стоила"
И вообще. Выбирает женщина. А ты просто не выбрала того мужчину. НЕ подходит он тебе.  :Smile3:

----------


## Окрыленная

> А ты просто не выбрала того мужчину. НЕ подходит он тебе.


Аленка.. Аленка.. мне бы вашу мудрость.. смотрю на коляски с детками и плачу.. почему я не могу этого почувствовать..Была сейчас с сыном в больнице.. Девочки... я ненавижу жалость.. сколько взглядов.. в самое нутро.. 
Почему если хочешь ребенка... что-то мешает.. что-то невозможно..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Доброе утро, Флудористан!!!!!


Опять я не вовремя... :Tu: 



> И его столица - Маринеску!!!!


Если это про меня, то...столица якась не устоичивая...Скорее ты, Ален, тут хранитель и столица флудилки! Только основателя все нет :Tu: ...Комик, скучаем мы без мужского внимания :Yes4: 

А я сижу и "облизываю" ВЕСЧЬ, которая пришла из Киева. 



ой, так уже хочу стать жабкой....надо место готовить и устанавливать

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Который твой - он примет тебя какая есть, не пытаясь переделать тебя или ситуацию.


Это точно...Он в пути...по дороге к тебе, Иришка.

----------


## Славина

> силы есть на форум ходить?


*Мариш*, когда идет живой звук, когда люди зажигаются от этого, они начинают отдавать свою энергию, от которой  заряжаешься и ты, приходишь домой, светящаяся вся, как будто в одном месте батарейку вставили  :Vah:  ну там где обычно бывает шило  :Taunt:  Поэтому не всегда сразу спиться. Вчера был такой вечер. А бывают вечера, когда люди сидят, тупо слушаю пение и всё, тогда устаёшь просто отдавать энергию, вот тогда приходишь домой практически без сил.




> ВЕСЧЬ, которая пришла из Киева.


*Маришка*, классная штука  :Ok:  я бы тоже от такого не отказалась, только мне такое устанавливать негде  :Meeting: 

Всем приветик!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Это точно...Он в пути...по дороге к тебе, Иришка.


Милые мои девочки.. я всегда начинаю копаться в себе.. почему? что я делаю не так... Интересно.. а они делают это? ведь еще недавно он подарил мне колечко.. а вчера.. после расставания сразу зарегистрировался в Клубе знакомств..

----------


## Славина

> что я делаю не так.


*Ириш*, мне кажется дело не в тебе, а действительно, тебе ещё не попался твой человек, ты просто ещё на пути к нему. Я согласна с девочками. Не кори себя, а просто живи и всё будет, обязательно, ты этого заслуживаешь  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> классная штука


ага....самой нравится!!!! Ух! Как установим и устроим открытие с друзьями! Будем бухать бухашку и курить куришку!!!! И, конечно, ЖАРИТЬ МЯСКО НА ГРИЛЕ!!!!

----------


## Славина

> ЖАРИТЬ МЯСКО НА ГРИЛЕ


Уже кушать хочууууу  :Taunt:  но побежала сначала за кушаньем для своих "любимых" соседей-мурашей, в простонародии за отравой  :Yes4:   :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ириш, мне кажется дело не в тебе, а действительно, тебе ещё не попался твой человек, ты просто ещё на пути к нему. Я согласна с девочками. Не кори себя, а просто живи и всё будет так, как ты этого заслуживаешь


 :Yes4: 

я тут себе аудио лекции скачала и слушала пока за компом работала

http://*********.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=475423

Очень интересно и легко слушать...со многим согласна. Вообще хочу его послушать всего. Это мне Таня Киевская посоветовала. 
Загружу себе в плеер, буду работать и параллельно слушать...Очень рекомендую!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

прошлась по трекеру, еще свежее есть
http://*********.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3552120

----------


## Alenajazz

> я всегда начинаю копаться в себе.. почему? что я делаю не так...


Мне один раз сказали, что самокопание иногда приводит к самозакапыванию.

А я пришла недавно. По городу с утра с самого шарахаюсь. Начала покупку подарков в дорогу: Анатольевне маленький презент (если погранцы разрешат... :Tu: ). Татьяне55, своим подругам, маме, конечно же! Были на выставке ирисов. Фотки скину сейчас. Взяли билеты в кино. Завтра идём на "Люди X: первый класс". В кинотеатре очень милое кафе открылось, диваны, кресла, уютно, везде сделанные вручную игрушки: зайцы, коты, на стенах картины с животными в костюмах, как у людей: лис в пиджаке, лось - в спортивном костюме. Мне очень понравилось!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

Ирисы на выставке-продаже:

[IMG]http://*********net/1372067.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2674265.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1357731.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2656857.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

> Взяли билеты в кино. Завтра идём на "Люди X: первый класс".


только пришла из кино.
Очень интересный фильм получился, мне понравился..правда, идет больше 2х часов, но не затянуто.

----------


## Alenajazz

А у нас в Флудористане давно спасибки можно стало ставить??? Или они всегда были????  :Blink:

----------


## PAN

> А у нас в Флудористане давно спасибки можно стало ставить??? Или они всегда были????


Тебе можно везде... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> А у нас в Флудористане давно спасибки можно стало ставить??? Или они всегда были????


*Алёнка*, я тоже только заметила, что появились "спасибки" и не только во флудилке  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Доброе утро ВСЕМ!!!
Вот у нас во флудилке цветы цветут, новые люди появились...а прежних нет :Tu: 

МАШАААА!!! Как дела???!!!!

КУРОЧКА!!!! Ты гдееее????!!!!

ТАТЬЯНААА!!! ???????

КОМИИИИК!!!!

смотрю тут ночью что ли все появляются???!!! Никак не могу понять, когда сюда появляться, чтоб кого нибудь застать...Лана...сама разберусь...

Вот посмотрела фотки Алены...и сразу мне в голову :Blush2:  
а 200р это че стоит? ваза? букет? бульба для посадки?...вот никак не могу подобрать...
по цене подходит для вазы...а зачем там вазу продают??? :Blink: 

вот такие мысли с утра по-раньше...лежу неумытая, лохматая, в пижаме и ....думаю :Taunt: 

А ЦВЕТЫ - ЭТО ВСЕГДА ПРЕКРАСНО!!!!

----------


## Курица

> КУРОЧКА!!!! Ты гдееее????!!!!


Марин, доброе утро! Я тоже забегаю чё-то во Флудилку, когда тут народу нет...
Сейчас убегаю-в монастырь (это сюда!!!)
[IMG]http://*********net/1375198.jpg[/IMG] 
-а потом-с дочке в больницу поедем(она в Пскове с понедельника-в пермнатальном центре-пока -на сохранении, *всё должно произойти в 10-х числах июля)*.
*
ну-ка-вам всем темка-кто про тех, кто под этой звездой в мир приходит, чё-нибудь знает? Расскажите!* :Yes4: 
Мне ж надо во всеоружии быть, когда придет время с внучечкой знакомиться... :Meeting: 
А вот моя Дана (мама будущая) соску "примеряет" :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2675296.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Танюш, привет!!!

Красота какая!!!! 
А какой монастырь?!!! мужской али женский? :Derisive: 



> ну-ка-вам всем темка-кто про тех, кто под этой звездой в мир приходит, чё-нибудь знает? Расскажите!


не поняла.... :Meeting:  где темка???...как только врублюсь, сразу ФСЁ РАССКАЖУ!!!!

это знаешь как анекдот

Встречает Микола Галю
- Галя! Шо ж ты така сучка! Моей Нинке все рассказала, шо я с друзьями на рыбалке делал, Га?!!!!!
- Та ты шо!!!!! Она ж на меня накинулася и давай пытать!!!!
- И как же она на тебя накинулася???!!!
- Нууууу...встречаю я Нинку, а она мне : " Галя! Как дела?.... Чего нового?"...

Красавица!!!! Ждем!!!

----------


## Курица

> где темка???...как только врублюсь, сразу ФСЁ РАССКАЖУ!!!!


 :Grin:  в смысле -темка для обсуждения....РАСССКАЖите здесь, во флудилке...



> А какой монастырь?!!! мужской али женский?


мужской...Псково-Печерский свято-Успенский...
Пещеры такие же, как у вас, в Киево-Печерской лавре (Печоры от слова "пещеры")
[IMG]http://*********net/1374160.jpg[/IMG] 
пещерная церковь

----------


## maknata

> А вот моя Дана (мама будущая) соску "примеряет


Танюш, Даночке привет передавай, пусть Боженька ей помогает! 
А я с обещанными фотками наших красавиц-выпускниц. Правда качество фоток.... ну да лан, какие есть такие есть)))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем!!! Маришка, очень приятно что ты и про меня вспомнила! Даже настроение поднялось! Когда друзья рядом - ничего не страшно!!! Сегодня работаю свадьбу! Готовилась! Особенно морально(писала уже выше, почему). Надеюсь , что все пройдет хорошо! Для настроения даже купила себе летний комбинезон. Попрошу мужа , сфоткает, тогда покажу. А то в последнеее время здесь столько появляется интересных и красивых фотографий, что тоже хочется чего-нить показать. Например это. Танец молодых в сердце. Идею взяла на форуме.

[IMG]http://*********net/1347536.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

А это моя майская красавица- невеста со свидетелями. Веселая свадьба была, хорошая! 

[IMG]http://*********net/1317840.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Окрыленная

Так приятно смотреть фото.. очень.. Я вот вчера насиморонила.. и мне аж два заказа на август.. свадьба и юбилей.. Вчера испробовала аппаратуру.. свою первую.. долгожданную.. себя такой уверенной почувствовала.. 
Курочка.. твоей доченьки здоровья и долгожданного счастья... Машенька.. будь на высоте!!! Удачи тебе!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машенька.. будь на высоте!!! Удачи тебе!!


Спасибо большое за поддержку! Побежала мыться, собираться, одеваться в "перышки"!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ух ты!!! Пока я там зубы чухала, тут уже народ собрался!!!!






> в смысле -темка для обсуждения....РАСССКАЖите здесь, во флудилке...


Таааак...понятно...поговорим :Aga: 



> Пещеры такие же, как у вас, в Киево-Печерской лавре (Печоры от слова "пещеры")


 в пещерах мне всегда реветь хочется...а потом на душе ТАК ХОРОШО!
*maknata*, 
КАКИЕ ЛЮДИ...В НАШЕМ ГОЛЛИВУДЕ!!!
с ВЫПУСКНИЦЕЙ тебя Наташ! А куда будете поступать??? платье очень оригинальное! Прическа тоже!!! :Ok: 
кто выпускной вел??? :Derisive: 


*rugej*, 
Маш, привет!
Да я сама тут путаюсь...приду потопчусь...никого нет :No2: ...Хорошо, что хоть на Иринку попадаю...а так...не пойму, когда тут люди бывают...





> Сегодня работаю свадьбу!


ХОРОШИХ! ЛЕГКИХ! И ВЕСЕЛЫХ ГОСТЕЙ ТЕБЕ!
фотки посмотрела...А ХДЕ ТАМ ТЫ?!!! :Taunt: (шутка...) :Taunt:

----------


## maknata

> А куда будете поступать??? платье очень оригинальное! Прическа тоже!!!
> кто выпускной вел???


Спасибо! Собираемся на международный туризм посягнуть :Grin:  Будем подавать документы в разные ВУЗы, а там покажет. А выпускной вела Света Ушакова, а на позвучке у неё был Ильич. Погуляли классно!  И если наши родители поначалу (во время подготовки)пытались возмущаться, то после выпускного остались в полном восторге!

----------


## Окрыленная

*maknata*, спасибо за твой материал в ЧРГ № 6.. очень трогательно и удивительно..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Собираемся на международный туризм посягнуть


Ого!!! :Ok: 



> А выпускной вела *Света Ушакова*, а на позвучке у неё был *Ильич*.


 :Vah: 
Ну точно! Все звезды Голливуда!!!



> Погуляли классно! И если наши родители поначалу (во время подготовки)пытались возмущаться, то после выпускного остались в полном восторге!


Мда....собрались, Макната+Света+Ильич...я себе представляю! :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> спасибо за твой материал в ЧРГ № 6.. очень трогательно и удивительно..


ага...а мы это видели...и даже принимали участие :Blush2:

----------


## maknata

> maknata, спасибо за твой материал в ЧРГ № 6.. очень трогательно и удивительно..


Да не за что! Пользуйтесь на здоровье! Я это уже год проганяла идёт на "ура"! Так что можно смело использовать :Aga:

----------


## maknata

Ладненько, поки! Собираюсь на свадьбу (дальнобойную, в Донецк), как раз свадьба - сплошные обряды)))))

----------


## Alenajazz

Привет, королевство Флудоритания!!!!
Я выспалась.  :Tender: После вчерашнего сайгакского забега спала до 11 часов дня.  :Blink:  Сейчас буду писать почтовое письмо и отправлю сегодня в Украину - нашей форумчанке Ольвии. А то она куда-то запропала, народ волнуется, а у меня есть её почтовый адрес, мы друг другу посылки отправляли.
По поводу июльских (для Курочки)._
Ближе всех к разгадке внутренней сущности Рака подошел известный американский астролог Гран Леви, который сказал:"Рак может быть виноградной лозой или опорой для этой лозы, в зависимости от обстоятельств". Он может быть кем угодно, главное для него - безопасность. Главное, что его внешняя маска всегда будет не соответствовать его внутренней сущности. Масок может быть не только две, а три, четыре, сколько нужно, столько и будет. Помните марсианского мальчика Бредбери? Мальчик этот принимал тот облик, который видели в нем близко находившиеся к нему люди. Вот так и люди, рожденные под знаком Рака. Очень часто они надевают ту маску, которую хотели бы видеть их близкие. Почему они это делают? Скорее всего потому, что Раки очень чувствительны и ранимы. Они не любят, когда их обижают или над ними смеются. И маска - это защита от вторжения в их внутренний мир. Неудивительно, что об одном и том же ребенке может сложиться разное мнение у разных людей. Юным Ракам свойственна сверхчувствительность. Они очень остро реагируют на отношение к себе и поэтому эмоционально ранимы. И если взрослые такого типа как-то научились охранять свой внутренний мир от обид и чужеродного влияния, то дети еще не очень хорошо это умеют делать - об этом всегда нужно помнить. Не пытайтесь вторгнуться в сокровенный мир вашего ребенка, уважайте его секреты. Этих детей нельзя пугать, над ними нельзя смеяться. Зато эти дети покладисты с теми людьми, которые их любят. Любите своего ребенка, старайтесь видеть в нем только хорошее и вы сможете добиться от него всего, чего захотите. Детей, родившихся под знаком Рака, нельзя принуждать к общению с теми, кто им не нравится, они могут от этого заболеть. Эта особенность может привести к трудным ситуациям в школе, если у ребенка нелады с каким-то предметом, то скорее всего причина в том, что у него сложились плохие отношения с учителем. Если учитель хоть раз позволит себе высмеять этого ребенка или высказать убеждение, что перед ним ленивый, тупой ученик, то он всегда будет видеть перед собой только ленивого и тупого ученика, потому что ребенок теряет всякую способность соображать в присутствии человека, который к нему плохо относится (даже если ребенку это только кажется). Может быть еще одна причина плохой успеваемости: он что-то пропустил и теперь не понимает (но только не лень). Если вы хотите, чтобы ваш ребенок превратился из отстающего ученика в успевающего, боюсь, что у вас единственный выход: нанять репетитора, или берите в руки учебник и сами разбирайтесь в этом предмете. Дети очень восприимчивы к вашему настроению, и если вы нервничаете, сами начинают нервничать. Пусть в конфликтной ситуации разбирается тот из родителей, который поспокойнее. Не ругайте и не наказывайте вашего ребенка, если он ведет себя не так, как вам хочется. Достаточно показать ему, что вы огорчены. Эти дети чутки и привязчивы и никогда не захотят огорчать того человека, которого любят. О здоровье В любом возрасте у вашего ребенка могут быть неприятности, связанные с едой. У Раков четко выраженные симпатии и антипатии к пище. Ему трудно есть пищу, которая ему не нравится. Зато, если еда ему нравится, он не может остановиться. Отсюда желудочные и кишечные заболевания. Диета должна быть сбалансированной, и ребенок не должен переедать. Часто ребенок предпочитает твердую пищу мягкой. Если у него повышенная любовь к сладкому, то возможны неприятности с зубами и избыточный вес. Он подвержен простудам, может страдать от катаров, кашля, астмы и болезней почек. И, конечно, впечатлительный Рак поддается нервным заболеваниям. Берегите его нервную систему. Избегайте навешивать на него ярлыки. Помните, что маска может прилипнуть к ребенку на всю жизнь. А главное, постарайтесь не нервничать сами в любой ситуации. Лучшее лечение для вашего ребенка - спокойная ровная любовь. Итак, ваш ребенок слишком чувствителен. Не пугайте его, не наказывайте, не угрожайте, не смейтесь над ним. Не навешивайте на ребенка ярлыков и не приклеивайте масок: если вы будете говорит ребенку, что он лентяй и урод, он таким и вырастет. Не нервничайте в его присутствии. Не разоблачайте его секреты. В чем же он нуждается? В уверенности, что вы его любите. В определенной диете. В ответственных поручениях, которые развивают самостоятельность, в отсутствии мелочной опеки. Устраивайте ему сюрпризы и праздники. Он любит чудеса._

----------


## Alenajazz

> не пойму, когда тут люди бывают...


У нас как в Италии магазины - работают без расписания....  :Taunt:  Надо ловить момент.

У меня сейчас летний график посещения форума. Так как много чего хочется посмотреть. Например, хочу сходить на выставку тропических бабочек сегодня (если успею) А до кинотеатра мы с мужем идём на набережную, кататься на великах!  :Tender:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!
Я тоже сегодня долго спала, а тут такие события! Класс!!!
Всем хорошего дня, легкой работы и отличного настроения!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*bycmarina*, Мариньянц! По поводу заветного число 200 возле ирисов. Скажу прямо - не интересовалась, шо за цифорка.... :No2: 
 Так как с цветами, клубнями и прочими рассадами у меня не сложилось... Я с чисто эстетической точки зрения туда ходила. Типа, как японцы любуются цветущей сакурой  :Smile3: 
Всё, я поскакала!  :Vishenka 25:  :Laie 2:  :Laie 2:  :Laie 2:  :Laie 44:  :Laie 43:  :Laie 51: 
До великов и кино нужно ещё кучу дел сделать! Буду вечером (это для Марино-тян и всех-всех-всех информация  :Grin: )

----------


## Alenajazz

Катание на велосипедах пришлось отменить: резко начался сильный ливень  :Vah: 
Зато сходили на выставку балтийского янтаря. Давно мечтала купить кольцо с янтарём. Мечта сбылась! Сейчас сфотаю!  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

Моё кольцо и группа поддержки: кошка Зяма и лиса Ольга  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1322755.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2689409.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2735488.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Не смогла удержаться и купила для Анатольевны сувенирчик "На удачу". Как вот мимо такого танца можно пройти?????*  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1355525.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Моё кольцо


*Алёнчик*, классное кольцо  :Ok:  у меня тоже много всего и серебра и злата, но вот я предпочитаю всё-таки бижутерию, у меня её просто целый сундук :))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> я предпочитаю


А я - серебро. Золото вообще не мой металл. Абсолютно!!!!! Только обручальное из белого золота - потому как серебряные кольца простоватые были.... :Yes4: 
Пришли только из кино и посидели ещё в кафе. Фильм очень понравился! Ещё скоро пойдём на "Супер 8" С.Спилберга (он там продюсер)

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот и кафе в кинотеатре, которое мне нравится!

[IMG]http://*********net/1347403.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/1314635.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1361738.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1351498.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> купила для Анатольевны сувенирчик "На удачу".


Ну когда уже 17 июля-то??? Жду уже не дождусь! :Yes4:  :Smile3: 

В кафешке прикольно - на домашнюю обстановку похоже.

----------


## Alenajazz

> В кафешке прикольно - на домашнюю обстановку похоже.


И готовят великолепно!
Мы сегодня ели говядину по-немецки.
К нам потом ещё подошли и спросили: есть ли у нас какие-то пожелания шеф-повару?  :Blink: 




> Ну когда уже 17 июля-то???


17 июля через 42 дня!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Вот, пришли со свадьбы! Устала.Но усталость приятная: хвалили и просили визитки! Попросила мужа сфотать меня. Вид немного помятый и уставший, но - какя есть! Аленушка! Платье красное не нашла, взяла для настроения комбинезон.
Прошу сделать скидку, что вид несколько несвежий.

[IMG]http://*********net/1315652.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1366855.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Я тоже пришла с работки, сегодня был хороший и удачный вечер, я в работе:

----------


## Alenajazz

> взяла для настроения комбинезон.


 :Tender:  :Ok: 




> сегодня был хороший и удачный вечер, я в работе:


 :Tender:  :Ok: 

*И Машхен и Ирсен - красотули!!!!!*  :Yahoo: 

Собираюсь пробежаться по делам. Скоро буду!!!!

----------


## Курица

> И Машхен и Ирсен - красотули!!!!!


Присоединяюсь...и правда-как приятно на вас всех смотреть...И Алёна, и Маша, и Ирина...
По вам лето заметно...
И я новую аву вставила-лето,блиныч!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## орбит

....Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!
    .Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!
     .Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!
       .Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Доброе утро, страна!!!Спасибо, девчонки за комплименты! Вот так и начнешь верить в свою "неземную" красоту! Для женского пола это очень важно - чувствовать себя красивой! Уверенности больше и драйва! 
Девчоночки, мои хорошие, хочу вам сказать, что вы тоже  очень "красавишные" красавицы! И хорошо, что во флудилочке завелась традиция показывать фотоотчеты, благодара им здесь стало намного интереснее!!!

----------


## Курица

> Вот так и начнешь верить в свою "неземную" красоту! Для женского *пола это очень важно - чувствовать себя красивой!*


*
Ручейкова!*
Хочешь-скажу страшную тайну???? :Vah: 
 :No2:  :Yes4: 

На своей первой аватарке ты не смотрелась  красивой!!!! ПОТОМУ ЧТО ТО фото- с плохого ракурса было снято.
а сейчас-в комбике-пусть уставшая-*ты такаааааааааааааааааааааааая:* :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Yes4: 
волоокая...спокойная красавица.
Супер!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> ....Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!
>     .Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!
>      .Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!
>        .Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТЕБЯ, КУРОЧКА!


Оль! ЧТО это было?!!! :Vah:  :Grin: 
ЧуЙствую-припев к "Лодочнику"... :Derisive: 
А с чего вдруг???! :Blink:

----------


## Славина

> Оль! ЧТО это было?!!! ЧуЙствую-припев к "Лодочнику"... А с чего вдруг???!


 :Taunt: 

Доброе утро страна!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Доброе утро страна!!!


Привет,Ириша! Где ты столько котят прикольных понабрала? Тебе клиенты в виде подарка от души дарят?! :Taunt: -"шутю!"

----------


## Окрыленная

Машенька.. а я вот сегодня не могу посмотреть твое фото.. не знаю.. а так ждала.. Как свадьба прошла? отчет не хочешь написать? что-то новое использовала?
Я вот загорелась идеей.. каждый раз делать что-то с планшетом.. в стиль пары.. свадьбы.. темы...Гуляем выпускной.. и всякие рожицы.. и мои.. в школьной форме..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ириша! Свадьба прошла неплохо. Бывает и лучше. И эта свадьба была бы лучше, если б гости не были такими инертными. Раскачались под конец свадьбы, но благодарили все. Невеста совсем девочка - нет 19 лет, учится в мед. училище, беременна двойней! Я это обыграла в гадании на первенца. В корзину положила двух "симпатишных" пупсов - 1 мальчик и 1 девочка и засыпала лепестками роз. Под "Сюрприз" маленькая девочка-гостья вынесла молодым корзинку. После моих слов, молодые нашли в лепестках- цветах пупсов и были в восторге. Стояли улыбались и "играли" с ними( сами так захотели, я им это не предлагала), получилось очень трогательно, гости умилялись. Тем более, на УЗИ им сказали, что возможно двойня разнополая. Я фотографировала мало, т.к. нужно было все время развлекать не активных гостей. Показываю танец невесты с папой. И папа и дочка плакали, она единственная в семье.
[IMG]http://*********net/1321850.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Где ты столько котят прикольных понабрала? Тебе клиенты в виде подарка от души дарят?


Привет *Мариш*!
Да нет, я сама себе так с утра настроение поднимаю, посмотришь на них и сразу начинаешь улыбаться.
Да и у нас вроде как *КАШКАДРОМ*! Чтобы не забывали об этом  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Да и у нас вроде как КАШКАДРОМ! Чтобы не забывали об этом


ЭТ  точно!!! Жаль нашего главного КОТИКА-КОМИКА не видно! Столько событий, а его нет. Он бы мог такие комментарии ввернуть, что все животики надорвали бы! Комик, миленький, загляни к нам на огонек! И другие " залетные"  мужики испарились!

----------


## Курица

> Да и у нас вроде как КАШКАДРОМ! Чтобы не забывали об этом


[IMG]http://*********net/1332094.gif[/IMG] 
вот вам ещё, до кучи...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2701768.gif[/IMG]
Ну, и мужеского полу Кота...

----------


## Славина

> Привет *Мариш*!


 :Blink:  Ой, *Маш*, это я тебя Маришкой назвала, только увидела, значит толком ещё не проснулась  :Vah:   :Grin: 

А хде же эта наша *Маринеску*, в бассейне своём новом небось заплавалась, хоть бы одну фотку киданула, чтобы и мы пооблизывались  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот мышь! Летучая!!!! Залетела к нам ночью в прошлом году. Я её фотала в три часа ночи  :Taunt:  Мышь попозировала и улетела. Мы успели ей дать имя:_ Ротшильд!_ (говорят, что мышь прилетает к деньгам!  :Taunt: )

[IMG]http://*********net/1373851.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

[quote="___Ира___;4078512"]А хде же эта наша Маринеску, в бассейне своём новом небось заплавалась, хоть бы одну фотку киданула, чтобы и мы пооблизывались


Ириш, чтобы его установить, месяц работать нужно! Расчистить площадку, разровнять, забетонировать, установить бассейн и очистительную систему, залить воду, купить средство, которое добавляют в воду, чтобы она не "зацвела". А уж потом и купайся на здоровье! У моей подруги такой бассейн есть, поэтому знаю подробности установки. А такая классная вещь! Маришка потом подтвердит!










> Мы успели ей дать имя: Ротшильд! (говорят, что мышь прилетает к деньгам!


Ален, ну и как, сработала примета? А то у нас летучих мышек много летает, заманю одну к себе в гости!

----------


## Курица

> Красота какая!!!! 
> А какой монастырь?!!! мужской али женский?


[IMG]http://*********net/1332951.jpg[/IMG] 


http://video.pechori.ru/films/neisch...j-istochniche/ 
кому интересно-документально-публицистический фильм о нашем монастыре...

----------


## Alenajazz

> ну и как, сработала примета?


Я устроилась  утром  ещё на одну работу!!!!  :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Grin: 




> о нашем монастыре...


Хорошее место!!!!

А я сейчас вязала из пряжи очередную кошку. Получилась она у меня с глазами ангелочка, такими васильковыми... Завтра довяжу и фотку выставлю. Работа очень кропотливая и много мелких деталей. Я же кошек делаю по образу и подобию себя: они у меня с серьгами, бусами  :Taunt:  :Tender:  С бисером много работы (украшаю кошке одежду) Завтра с утреца довяжу лапы, хвост и приодену в новое платьЁ!!!  :Tender: 

Кошка пока без имени. Завтра и назову.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Кошка из бирюзовой пряжи получила имя Ангелина!*  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Доброе Утро!
Ролики с котами - просто прелесть! Такие позы на голове! :Ok: 




> Моё кольцо и группа поддержки: кошка Зяма и лиса Ольга


Та тут не кольцо! тут целый ПЕРСТЕНЬ! :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Присоединяюсь...и правда-как приятно на вас всех смотреть...И Алёна, и Маша, и Ирина...
> По вам лето заметно...
> И я новую аву вставила-лето,блиныч!!!


 :Ok: 
Действительно классно, когда видишь того с кем разговариваешь! а то напридумываешь себе черти че...хорошо когда потом при встрече будет :Ok: , но чаще, у меня.... как правило, :Blink:  :Jopa: 



> И хорошо, что во флудилочке завелась традиция показывать фотоотчеты, благодара им здесь стало намного интереснее!!!


ага...надо тоже чего нибудь показать...
кстати, Маш, дело конечно твое, но!...тема эта открытая, так что отчеты о праздниках я бы здесь не писала :Blush2: ...вдруг твои клиенты сюда зайдут и прочитают, что они были инертными....а кому хочется быть инертным???!!!! ...Короче... Сама думай!



> Ну, и мужеского полу Кота.


Кто бы к нам тут пришел и так задом повертел...мужеского пола... :Taunt: ...ЭХ!!!



> Ириш, чтобы его установить, месяц работать нужно!


 :Blink: 
Маш, ну мы так капитально не стали делать...а вот то что второй день я его наполнить не могу! то то ДА!!!! Вот где проблемы! Как набрать почти 7 тонн воды....Так что пока бегаю вокруг и смотрю на свое ОЗЕРО НАДЕЖДЫ...а вода то еще из скважины...брррррр....холоднючая...Потом буду ждать пока нагреется на солнышке, а то если сейчас туда залезть...все ромбом станет!!! :Taunt: 



> кому интересно-документально-публицистический фильм о нашем монастыре.


попозже гляну... :Yes4: 



> Кошка из бирюзовой пряжи получила имя Ангелина!


И хде обещанное фото кошки?!!!.. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!




> И хде обещанное фото кошки?


Кошка сейчас принаряжается, серёжки там, бусы... чтобы всё путём было, как у Алёнки  :Grin: 





> Ролики с котами


Вот ещё один




Всё, бучу чухать по делам  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И хде обещанное фото кошки?!!!.


Вяжу лапы, хвост и доделываю платьЁ.
Всех - с днём рождения Пушкина!!!! Я, видимо, про это ночью, когда кошку ваяла, вспомнила, она у меня слегка на Наталью Гончарову похожа...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всех - с днём рождения Пушкина!!!! Я, видимо, про это ночью, когда кошку ваяла, вспомнила, она у меня слегка на Наталью Гончарову похожа...


Да, сегодня Пушкин родился! Отлично знаю эту дату, потому что - это День рождения моего папы! Тольго год рождения у него 1945(естественно)! Всем доброе утро! Ириш, твои котята с утра поднимают настроение и начинаешь улыбаться весь день!





> ...вдруг твои клиенты сюда зайдут и прочитают, что они были инертными....а кому хочется быть инертным???!!!! ...Короче... Сама думай!


Спасибо Мариша за предостережение! Твоя мысль мне понятна! Ты права! Здесь интонации старика из сказки "Морозко": "Молчу,молчу..." 





> Маш, ну мы так капитально не стали делать...


Подружка первый год не стала капитально делать, а его "повело", она боялась, что лопнет совсем и в этом году все замастырила капитально, площадку выровняли и забетонировали.




> Кошка из бирюзовой пряжи получила имя Ангелина!


Так и хочется добавить: а еще я крестиком вышиваю, на машинке тоже могу, муррррррррр(Кот Матроскин).

----------


## Alenajazz

Уф.... Только пришла. Окрошку готовлю. Кошка Ангелина выходила в свет (со мной в город по делам) На автовокзале задержались на 2 часа: наша форумчанка Алёна из Краснодара отправила мне диски с моего конкурса автобусом Краснодар-Донецк, а автобус в Ростове сломался и ремонтировался долго. Но вроде всё нормально, до нас из Ростова доехал!





> а еще я крестиком вышиваю, на машинке тоже могу


Вот с этим не задалось... Крестиком не вышиваю, на машинке вообще шить не умею...

Сегодня звонила подруга из Ангарска, оставляет нас подольше погостить.  :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Тоже только что поужинали окрошкой и картошечкой с порцией жареной курочки. Хорошо!
Кстати, Аленушка, твоя  летучая мышка мне тоже "денашку" наколдовала, а точнее работу, благодаря которой она появится. Только что позвонили заказчики, вот сижу жду встречи. Я думала, что в июне уже заказов на свадьбы не будет - опять пост какой-то(я не разбираюсь). А оказывается, не все придерживаются церковных канонов. Все, приехали, пошла вести диалог о сотрудничестве!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> она боялась, что лопнет


Ужас!!! ну ты меня обрадовала... :Blink:  :Vah:  представляю, если все это хлюпнет...будет потоп :Jopa: 

Пойду тоже чего нибудь вкусное сготовлю на нервной почве :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ангелина у меня теперь украшает сумку
*

[IMG]http://*********net/1362529.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1312353.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Пойду тоже чего нибудь вкусное сготовлю на нервной почве


С чего это ты *Мариш*,  на нервной почве???  :Blink: 
Из-за бассейна что-ли, так не слоны же у вас там плавать собираются, не лопнет, успокойся  :Yes4: 
В таком состоянии лучше не готовить, получится отрава  :Yes4: 
А у меня окрошка запланирована на завтра, а сегодня я объелась уже пирожков с луком и яйцом и сижу пыхчу у монитора  :Grin: 
*Алёнка*, классная штучка  :Ok:  ты молодчинка! 
Я тоже люблю рукоделие и всегда этим занималась, а сейчас лень стало  :Smile3: 

Ну вот про еду поговорили, а кто начнёт про ЭТО?  :Blush2:   :Grin: 

[img]http://s19.******info/c72f115dc26dd89d31911264cc8ff6ad.gif[/img]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну вот про еду поговорили, а кто начнёт про ЭТО?


Начинаю я! Проводила клиентов, отдали задаток, обговорили детали. Пока общались - пришла любовь. В смысле ребята понравились. Мы им , вроде, тоже. Сразу и настроение лирическое появилось! Надеюсь, что первое впечатление оказалось верным и свадьба будет из разряда веселых и удачных во всех смыслах! Во всяком случае, я приложу все усилия! У невесты необычное очень красивое имя: Ярославна! Жених Сергей. Никто меня не осчастливит каким-нибудь именным поздравлением?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ириш, а ты думаешь Машкина подружка туда слонов запускала?!!! :Taunt: ...Я седня уже скакнула туда...Ух! Чуть глаза не лопнули сначала от холода, а потом вроде ниче...но плавать пока не могла....



> Я тоже люблю рукоделие и всегда этим занималась, а сейчас лень стало


ага...я тож ТАК ЛЮБЛЮ!!!! но тоже чего то последнее время...не то чтобы лень, а просто позывов нетууууу....Люблю рассматривать всякие рукодельные журнальчики! Аленка МОЛОДЕЦ!!!
А я пошла и поставила в духовку сырник и замесила тесто на фокачу(итальянская лепешка). Пока печется, решила тоже около монитора посидеть



> Ну вот про еду поговорили, а кто начнёт про ЭТО?


Я без котлет про ЭТО уже не могу... :Taunt:  А котлеты никто не пожарил.... :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Чуть глаза не лопнули сначала от холода


А ромбиком ничего не стало???  :Grin: 




> замесила тесто на фокачу


 :Blink:  во какие слова, не то что у меня, пирожки  :Taunt: 




> Я без котлет про ЭТО уже не могу.


Интересненько, а с чем это у тебя тогда котлеты ассоциируются  :Grin: 




> Никто меня не осчастливит каким-нибудь именным поздравлением?


*Маш*, а зачем тебе на свадьбу именные поздравления, наверное нужно что то общее?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> пирожков с луком и яйцом


Во! Тоже надо спечь, давно такие не пекла. Хотела сегодня с сыром "пырогы"...а смотрю, время поджимает...Вот сырник слопаем, а потом уже такие сделаю, спасибо, Ириш,  что напомнила

----------


## Славина

У меня в субботу свадьба, нужно мозги в порядок привести и настроиться, что-то давно мы свадеб не работали, уже и позабыла всё.
А ещё и нового запланировала, кто бы меня пнул и настроил на работу  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А ромбиком ничего не стало???


 :Taunt:  Ромбом наверно стали глаза! Я себе ж со стороны то не видела...
Ой, прицепилось это слово .....ромбом :Grin: 
Сразу вспомнила как оно прицепилось...
поехали мы по делам в Одессу...ну поделали дела, а жарища такая была, УЖАС! В городе вообще это заметнее, чем в за городом. Пылища, воняет асфальтом, все потные...тоже воздух не озонируют...
Ну короче, вымучились мы там беганиной и решили на море сбегать перед отъездом. Приходим на пляж...Я сразу заподозревала, а чего это никто не купается...А мужики, ниче...Штаны поскидывали и в припрыжку в море...И с такой же скоростью, если не быстрее обратно! :Taunt:  А там у нас такой друг был, прикольный, Юрик...матершинник. Кстати, надо день рождения Пушкина отметить как то! Вы ж поэтессы, вот давайте чего нибудь стихами...по этому случаю...Ну типа

Лежу я на диване,
а морда вся в сметане.
Пью кофэ и пишу
На форум я посланье... :Taunt: 

Так вот, выскакивает Юрик и с криками...бля...вля..тополя...смотрит себе в трусы...Я говорю
-Юрик, чего ты там смотришь, потерял что то?...
а он мне
- Маринк, да тут я...цы ромбом сделались...Никогда такого не видел!!!!

Оказывается, поменялось какое то течение и вода тогда была 8 градусов всего...я тоже походила по берегу...Ужас! ноги как иголками колет и крутит...во какая вода холодная была, несмотря на жару.
Вот так и прицепилось это - РОМБОМ...



> Интересненько, а с чем это у тебя тогда котлеты ассоциируются


так сами ж выработали кодовое слово..."котлеты" :Taunt: 



> Никто меня не осчастливит каким-нибудь именным поздравлением?


Никогда у нас такого не заказывали....неизбалованные ыщо...

----------


## Богиня

ХЭЛП!!!!
я совсем плохая стала...так увлеклась краской мусс...что ЗАБЫЛА :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: надеть перчатки...ничем не могу руки отодрать...а завтра встреча...в доместос засунуть??? что делать....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> краской мусс


а шо цэ?
Вообще все испачкости отбеливает кислота, раствор лимонной или уксусной...только надо разбавить...можно сок лимона, тоже разбавить и в воду руки опустить или смочить и ваткой...
я так черные руки от орехов оттираю...Иринка, наверное поняла, про что я

----------


## Богиня

> а шо цэ?
> Вообще все испачкости отбеливает кислота, раствор лимонной или уксусной...только надо разбавить...можно сок лимона, тоже разбавить и в воду руки опустить или смочить и ваткой...
> я так черные руки от орехов оттираю...Иринка, наверное поняла, про что я


краска для волос...цвет морозный каштан, балин...черный фактически))) спасиб, пойду лимоном тереть...а то как мулатка на ладонях((((

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> кто бы меня пнул и настроил на работу


Ну Ириш, до субботы еще время есть..А для работы, ты правильно заметила, нужен только хороший настрой
У меня бывает, хожу нудюсь-нудюсь, а потом или ролик хороший посмотрю или прочитаю чего нибудь...и сразу...ХОП! сяду и сделаю!

----------


## Славина

> я...цы ромбом сделались.


А я думала, что от холода они совсем пропадают  :Taunt: 




> ничем не могу руки отодрать


*Стася*, ну тут несколько вариантов можно попробовать, устроить на весь вечер ручную стирку  :Grin: 

Потереть лимоном.

Намажь руки каким-либо растительным или оливковым маслом, что бы не впиталась краска, а потом смывай долго и нудно  :Yes4: 

Можно ещё попробовать хозяйственное мыло, если конечно у Богинь оно имеется  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я думала, что от холода они совсем пропадают


Вот про это я тебе ничего сообщить не могу...пропадает оно там или ромбом делается... :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> давайте чего нибудь стихами...по этому случаю.


Чичас чего-нибудь напушканю...  :Taunt: 

Объевшись пирожками 
И с думою про ЭТО  :Blush2: 
Пришла на форум к вам я,
А вы мне про котлеты,
Потом и про работу, 
Про черные ладони,
Ну что мне с вами делать,
Давайте пофилоним.  :Taunt: 

Кто продолжит???

----------


## Курица

> У невесты необычное очень красивое имя: Ярославна! Жених Сергей. Никто меня не осчастливит каким-нибудь именным поздравлением?


Могу, если подружка Муза придет... :Yes4: 
По срокам мы как,Ручьёва, временем -то располагаем???? Доложи обстановку. Только-с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой, не так, как в этом посте...

В контексте *"Про это"* по просьбе Ирины




> Ну вот про еду поговорили, а кто начнёт *про ЭТО*?


*
 наша Маша начинает:*

Вы почитайте:



> Проводила клиентов, отдали задаток, обговорили детали. Пока общались - пришла любовь.


 :Blink: 
Читаю-и-не врублюсь...о чем это наша скромница??? :Taunt: 
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, а зачем тебе на свадьбу именные поздравления, наверное нужно что то общее?


Ириш, так это ж здесь - на форуме этому учили. Много такого кажись Оптимистка сочиняет. Вот я и спросила, вдруг во флудилке поэтэссы водятся?! Например мое:
Он был красив, неглуп и честен.
И говорил без глупой лести.
Галантно руку подавал
И в разговоре не зевал:
Не лез в карман за нужным словом, 
Мог удивить сужденьем новым
О смысле жизни, о погоде,
О песнях тех, что нынче в моде.
К тому же нежен был со мной,
В любви искустен! Боже мой!
Да был ли он на самом деле?!
Нет, это был лишь сон такой...

----------


## Славина

> "Про это"


А вот *Маша* меня сразу поняла, это типа про ЛЮБОФФ  :Yes4:  ну правда, у кого к чему или к кому  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> на форуме этому учили


Так может лучше историю любви тогда сочинить.
Я вообще стихи на мероприятиях не люблю, если только в тему.

----------


## Богиня

> Можно ещё попробовать хозяйственное мыло, если конечно у Богинь оно имеется


 будешь смеяться...но нет)))
вспомнила с этим млом эпизод моей жизни...мойлбимый папа в 18 лет решил показать мне что может стать с моей жизнью, если я буду плохо учиться (училась я на отлично, но был некий период юношеской депрессии))) и засунул меня на производство белизны...на лето...по сменам))) в общем...я перенесла вид робы на 4 размера больше и калоши, кторые мне выдали, и тут на глаза попались 2 куска хозяйственного мыла. на мой вопрос "а зачем?" тетеньки ответили, чтоб в душе мыться, типа только оно меня после работы отмоет))))истерика у меня была ужасная, в тот моент я все поняла и попросила жизненный урок папу прекратить :Taunt: и мыло это не покупаю пинципиально....пугает оно меня... :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> По срокам мы как,Ручьёва, временем -то располагаем???? Доложи обстановку


 Танюш, "докладаю"! Свадьба состоится 18 июня в 14-00 ориентировочно! Невеста ,к тому же, как и ты - овен! Жених работает в пожарной части. Живут уже 6 лет вместе. Решили сыграть свадьбу не смотря на преграды: кто-то близкий в семье невесты очень болен, по этой причине никого из самых близких, кроме крестной мамы - не будет. Хотят, чтобы свадьба была очень веселой! Был неприятный опыт на свадьбе друзей, грубый и навязчивый тамада-мужчина, который позволял себе кричать на гостей. Пообщавшись, они немного успокоились, я их заверила, что при любой ситуации голоса не повышаю. Как то так.

----------


## Славина

> пугает оно меня.


А зря, мой муж только им и моется, несмотря на мой арсенал моющих и пенящих средств, оно мылится лучше всякого мыла и микробы убивает. Я конечно, смотря на весь этот ужас, купила ему хозяйственное белое мыло "Дуру" а ему нет, обычное только давай.

А тётеньки  правы, в некоторых случаях, только хозяйственное мыло и помогает  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Сырник спекся, загрузила фокачу...




> Объевшись пирожками 
> И с думою про ЭТО 
> Пришла на форум к вам я,
> А вы мне про котлеты,
> Потом и про работу, 
> Про черные ладони,
> Ну что мне с вами делать,
> Давайте пофилоним.


Абалдеть!!! Я так не могу... :Tu: 


*Курица*, 
Танюш, добрый вечер!
Кстати, вспомнила...Была я в вашей темке про песни :Blink:  Заработала компекс :Tu:  :Yes4:  Оказывается, я совершенно не знаю песен...
И не то чтобы не знаю, вроде бы знаю...но слова не помню :Blush2: ...Я - визуализатор...Кино очень люблю...Короче! не мое это!!! :Tu: 

Так что вы сочиняйте, а я буду читать и наслаждаться!

----------


## Курица

> Был неприятный опыт на свадьбе друзей, грубый и навязчивый тамада-мужчина, который позволял себе кричать на гостей. Пообщавшись, они немного успокоились, я их заверила, что при любой ситуации голоса не повышаю.


Ага, так прямо о себе и сказала:"Тысячу раз говорила людям, что я добрая. Кричала, ругалась, била. Не верят ..." :Grin: 



> Свадьба состоится 18 июня в 14-00 ориентировочно!


Ну. если в 14 час., то можно успеть... К 13-ти бы не уложилась, точно.
Какова СВЕРХзадача? Когда сие творение будет произноситься? И кем? И с какой целью?
я Вас,Мария, не очень утомила вопросами? :Meeting:  Может, откажетесь от этой идеи, пока не поздно? :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Оказывается, я совершенно не знаю песен...


Зато ты знаешь анекдоты, а я их не запоминаю  :No2: 

Давай, я - стих, ты - анекдот  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я вообще стихи на мероприятиях не люблю


Во! и я тоже!
Исключение составляют некоторые стихи на мове...Очень красиво звучат, как ручей льётся...как переливы утренних птиц...как колокольчики от ветра звенят...

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, добрый вечер!
> Кстати, вспомнила...Была я в вашей темке про песни Заработала компекс Оказывается, я совершенно не знаю песен...
> И не то чтобы не знаю, вроде бы знаю...но слова не помню...*Я - визуализатор*...Кино очень люблю...Короче! не мое это!


Эх, жалЬко...Мариш, а ты всё равно к нам заходи, ладно? Мы "свежей крови " знаешь как рады...Мы...эти...метафористы...любим лихо закрутить и так же раскрутить...
Иринка. а ты в темку "Угадай песню" не заходила? Тож приглашаю.
Машенька -то у нас бывает, но тоже редко...

----------


## Славина

> Очень красиво звучат, как ручей льётся...как переливы утренних птиц...как колокольчики от ветра звенят.


О, проза полилась, а говоришь не можешь, каждому своё  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Иринка. а ты в темку "Угадай песню" не заходила? Тож приглашаю


А где это, в играх????

----------


## Курица

> А где это, в играх????


 :Yes4: 
вот тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...79#post4079779

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> я Вас,Мария, не очень утомила вопросами? Может, откажетесь от этой идеи, пока не поздно?


Нет, Танюш, слушаю твой классный инструментал(из Помогите...) и балдею! Хотелось бы это поздравление произнести лично от себя, а то со стороны невесты поздравителей "дифсит" - одна крестная мама и все! Хочется девочку поддержать, а то она сегодня когда говорила, что родных( особенно мамы) не будет - на глазках заблестели слезки.Как бы задумка в этом, чтобы она не чувствовала себя одинокой в стане жениховой родни, личное отношение ей показать.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Танюш, слушаю твой классный инструментал


Маш,это какой...я тож хочу балдеть :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Нет, Танюш, слушаю твой классный инструментал(из Помогите...) и балдею!


ой,Маш, а я-то как по саксу с ума схожу... Это просто инструмент души...
Слуууууушай. а я тебе в личку сейчас скину историю любви Мариши 612 и её антона, что я на тамадее в свадьбе он-лайн эпизодом вела. правда, там не стихи, проза-но-на фоне сакса как раз...Ты смысл уловишь и сама в том же духе сможешь слепить, я уверена, у тебя прекрасно получится.

Итак, гражданка Ручьёва, берите паспорт и идите на почту за бандеролькой.
Шагом марш!!! :Locomotive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Итак, гражданка Ручьёва, берите паспорт и идите на почту за бандеролькой.


Уже столько раз ты меня выручала! Просто ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА, а не Курочка!!! Спасибо, Танюша, милая!!!
Кстати, тоже обожаю саксофон, несколько композиций имею, слушаю и использую. Такой еще не было. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> а ты всё равно к нам заходи, ладно?


Спасибо, Таня-добрая душа! А чего я там делать буду?!!! :Grin: 




> Давай, я - стих, ты - анекдот


Могу! Но только не просто так...я так, зайдет о чем то разговор, так сразу  файлик выскочит, на "жестком диске"  записанный

----------


## Славина

> Но только не просто так


А у меня вот снова просто так выскочило, в день рождения Пушкина  :Taunt: 

Ну что, мои подружки,
Прекрасный нынче вечер,
Приятные беседы
Ну и конечно вы!  :flower: 

Но вот пойду в постельку
Я отдохнуть немного,
От дел своих насущных
 И денной суеты  :Yes4: 

А завтра снова вам я 
Скажу: «Привет девчонки!»
Поговорим о жизни, 
Котлетах и любви.  :Yahoo: 

Пусть будет всё прекрасно,
Пусть небо будет ясным
И пусть у вас у каждой 
Сбываются мечты!!!  :Tender:  

 :Bye:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну что, мои подружки,
> Прекрасный нынче вечер,
> Приятные беседы
> Ну и конечно вы!
> Но вот пойду в постельку
> Я отдохнуть немного,
> От дел своих насущных
> И денной суеты.
> А завтра снова вам я 
> ...



Супер-пупер!!!! :Ok: 
Тоже буду собираться ко сну...

Вот и отметили днюху Пушкина! Первое место получает Иринка!
ту-ту-ту-ру ту...тьфу! запуталась! короче! ТУШ!!!!
Второе место - свободно
Третье займу я, так как больше никто не участвовал :Tu: , со стихом про сметану. Сметана была очень вкусная, от соседской коровы! 

А завтра там ни кого дня рождения нет? А то тоже чего нибудь замутили :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> я так, зайдет о чем то разговор, так сразу  файлик выскочит, на "жестком диске"  записанный


ВООООООООООООООООООООООТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТТ!!!!
Вот чем мы с тобой, дорогая Маринка, схожииииииииии!!! 100% попадание! Я тоже -как только речь о чем-то идет, 
"имею сказать"(  :Grin: как говорят в Одессе) что-нибудь о теме разговора-это может быть анекдот, притча, афоризм, стихи или просто цитата откуда-то...А так они у меня лежат в моем "бордовом компьютере " на диске С, пылятся годами, но в нужное время и в нужном месте: "Оп-ля!!!"
Анекдоты обажаю представлять в лицах, Ильич на тамадее в Крыму меня знаете КАК похвалил после такого сеанса анекдотов? Сказать?? Я мысленно "сползла" по стеночке и аж жаром меня всю обдало...не знаю, увидели ли это окружающие.Скорей всего, нет-темнело...еогда я заканчивала...так вот -он сказал, что...у меня рот рабочий...Т.е. он имел в виду , что я артикулирую хорошо...эмоции на лице плещут, когда анекдоты рассказываю...А ведь можно что подумать, подобную фразу из уст мужчины услышав :Blush2: ...То-то...и я о том же... :Yahoo:  :Yes4: 

Кстати. вот -в доказательство- фото из Крыма(Курица анекдоты рассказывает.Фото Ильича):
Тут архив из 6 или 7 фото...
скачаете-разархивируете-*прощелкайте подряд-по очереди-мышкой-будет вам мультик про Курицу*, которая анекдот про пьяного рассказывает... :Grin:  :Yes4: 
http://files.mail.ru/YGCMRT

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш,это какой...я тож хочу балдеть


 Мариш, зайди в тему Ищу, прошу и т.д. Там Тани Курочки (один из последних) пост в котором ссылка на файл. Скачай и слушай с удовольствием. И музыка расслабляет, располагает ко сну!

----------


## Славина

> скачаете-разархивируете


*Курочка*, там какая-то проблемка со скачиванием, пишет "файл находится в обработке"  :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, там какая-то проблемка со скачиванием, пишет "файл находится в обработке"


...нифигасееее, у меня впервые такое...
Ир, это, наверное, потому, что я толстая :Meeting: ...пока меня всю обработает Савепик (файлообменник), пока загрузит-время пройти должно. тебя бы, стройняшечку, он по-быстрому бы "обработал"...
лан. утро вечера мудренее, завтра и посмотрите мультик. только именно так, как я сказала-с быстрой сменой кадров...чтоб  :Taunt: 
поржать как следует...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ильич на тамадее в Крыму меня знаете КАК похвалил после такого сеанса анекдотов?





> так вот -он сказал, что...у меня рот рабочий...


 :Taunt: 
это ты точно подметила, что похвалил!...меня он тоже там по всякому "обзывал" :Taunt: ...подумаешь! на меня где залезешь, там и слезешь!!! :Taunt: 

Жалко, что тебя не будет.... :Tu: 

У меня тоже пишет, что только будет доступен через 30 мин...
Девочки, мне пора...у меня трафик кончился на сегодня :Tu: ...до завтра! Спокойной ночи!
Курочку завтра гляну!

----------


## Славина

> нифигасееее, у меня впервые такое, наверное, потому, что я толстая


Не, *Танюш*, у меня такое тоже было, так я худая  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> так как больше никто не участвовал


Ага, понятно! значит мои литнратурные  потуги прошли незаметно! Мариша, см. выше!

----------


## Славина

В день рождения А.С.Пушкина




> Первое место получает Иринка!





> Второе место


Марийкины




> литнратурные потуги





> Третье займу я, так как больше никто не участвовал, со стихом про сметану


Ну вот теперь всё по-честному  :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Жалко, что тебя не будет.


*Мариш*, а вы будете, а то я чего то думаю, что вы себе вместо моря бассейн купили, а я уже купила билеты.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну вот теперь всё по-честному


Согласна! Теперь по-честному! Ведь анекдота мы так и не дождались! Завтра Маришу будем теребить, пусть за почетное третье место - анекдот выкладывает!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> замесила тесто на фокачу(итальянская лепешка)


А я в магазине купила. У нас в вестер-гипере своя пекарня. Они нас часто балуют какими-нибудь экзотическими хлебами.
Вяжу кота Мирослава (всю зиму паренёк без передних лап и хвоста  простоял на полочке - не было желания доделывать)
Мирослава завтра доделаю и в флудильню выпущу. Он такой серенький. С ярко-синими глазами  :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> Вяжу кота Мирослава


Ну ты, *Алёнка*, даёшь, просто цех по производству вязаных кошаков, себе связать что-ли, очень твои шедевры мне нравятся, может задаришь, как-нибудь при случае  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> очень твои шедевры мне нравятся


А кто конкретно тебе нравится??? Вот  Марине Зайкиной нравится кошка Гертруда (в сарафане и с бусами зелёными длинными)
 Я их всех вместе сейчас скину (1 окот):

[IMG]http://*********net/1392014.jpg[/IMG]

Мирослав будет мужем Гертруды. Рук у него не было - не мог сделать предложение руки и сердца. Теперь смог! Сердце ему завтра вывяжу. :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> А кто конкретно тебе нравится


О, чёрный нравится и бирюзовый, что справа, тоже  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> О, чёрный нравится


Даже знаю - почему!!!! (муж-то у тебя рок играет!!!)




> и бирюзовый, что справа, тоже


Они как раз супруги: Аристарх и Аксинья.

----------


## Курица

> Они как раз супруги: Аристарх и Аксинья.


Алён, как ты только их не путаешь??? :Blink: И всех по именам знаешь... :Derisive:

----------


## Окрыленная

Доброе утро, девочки!!! Можно я немного философии.. Вы конечно же слышали об аутизме? у моего сына болезнь в тяжелой форме.. но я не об этом.. а вот о чем..
*Соня Шаталова, 1993 года рождения. Диагноз аутизм.*

АЗАРТ − такое увлечение, когда ничем другим заниматься, невозможно, пока силы есть.
 ***
 АФРИКАНЕЦ − лучший разведчик для ночной разведки.
 ***
 БАБОЧКА − главная примета летнего счастья.
 ***
 ВЕТЕР − воздух, который не любит покоя.
 ***
 ВЕРЛИБР − стих, который может не подчиняться законам стихосложения и не станет от этого хуже.
 ***
 ВРАЧ – тот, кто из травы здоровья удаляет сорняки болезней
 ***
 ГРЕХ − короста на душе, отделяющая человека от Бога. Мысль или действие против образа Божия в себе.
 ***
 ДА − положительный полюс шкалы согласия.
 ***
 ДАЧА − кому удача, кому незадача, сил огромная отдача, потом продуктами раздача.
 ***
 ДЕТСТВО − восход судьбы в человеческой жизни.
 ***
 ДОЖДИК − река с дырявым дном.
 ***
 ДУША − это пустота в человеке, которую он заполняет Богом или Сатаной.
 ***
 ЖИЗНЬ − дуновение щедрости Божией на сотворённую Им природу.
 ***
 ЖУК – насекомый танк.
 ***
 ЗАБОР − руками сделанный разграничитель местности.
 ***
 ЗАСАДА − тайное ожидание с плохими намерениями для тех, кого ждут.
 ***
 ЗВУК − одна из главных красок, которыми написана картина мира.
 ***
 ЗЛОДЕЙ − тот, кто делает злое потому, что ему так хочется.
 ***
 ЗНАКОМСТВО − встреча разных пониманий мира, или даже разных миров.


 ***
 ИГРА − взаправдашняя понарошность.
 ***
 ИМПРОВИЗАЦИЯ − игра воображения со словами, звуками, красками, чтобы быстро получилось что-то новое.
 ***
 КНИГА − вещь, в которой можно сохранить знания и чувства людей во времени. Способ разговора с многими людьми сквозь время.
 ***
 КОЛЯСКА − кресло-постель на колёсах.
 ***
 КОРАБЛЬ − дом-транспорт для житья на воде.
 ***
 КОШКА − символ уютной независимости.
***
КРЫЛО − главный признак всего, что умеет летать.
***
КУРИЦА – пернатая особа, которая пугает малышей.
***
ЛАСТИК – это великий маскировщик письменных ошибок. Навсегда закрытое хранилище описок.
***
ЛИВЕНЬ – дождь-хулиган
***
ЛОШАДЬ – большое тёплое четырёхкопытное счастье
***
МАСКА − лицо одного выражения.
***
МАШИНА − механический аналог органов человека.
***
МУДРОСТЬ − мера между «мало» и «много».
***
МУДРЕЦ – это глубокоумный дядя
***
МУЗЕЙ − консервы времени.
***
МУЗЫКА – песня Бога в восприятии человека. Гармоничное сочетание звуков и эмоций
***
МЫСЛЬ − самая мощная после любви сила в мире. Смелость ума оформлять словами образы. То, что отличает мир от хаоса.
***
МЫШКА − любимая игрушка кошки.
***
НАДО – кнут для воли.
***
НАУКА − познание, основанное на сомнении. Система познания, в которой нет места вере.
***
НЕТ − отрицательный полюс шкалы согласия. Результат отрицания.
***
НОВИЗНА − такое явление, что от встречи с ним твой мир становится богаче.
***
НОВОСТЬ – всё, о чём ещё никто не знает.
***
НОЧЬ − чёрный зонтик со звёздами.
***
ОБЕД − очень поздний плотный завтрак.
***
ОБРАЗ − картинка, которая возникает в мозгу, когда видишь, слышишь, ощущаешь или даже вспоминаешь что-то.
***
ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ – это словесные границы понятия.
***
ОТДЫХ − работа с удовольствием.
***
ПОГОДА – настроение природы.
***
ПОЧЕМУ – мост от следствия к причине.
***
ПОЭТОМУ – мост от причины к следствию.
***
ПРЕОДОЛЕНИЕ − усилие души, в результате которого ум и тело справляются со всякими препятствиями.
***
ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ − такое необычное событие, которое изменяет в чём-то твой мир и тебя.
***
ПТИЦА − воплощённая мысль Бога о песне и полёте.
***
ПРИРОДА – взгляд Бога вокруг Себя.
***
РОЛЬ − это жизнь, которой живут в игре.
***
РОМАНТИКА − настроение, когда во всём обычном видишь чудо.
***
СКАЗКА − это жизнь, придуманная душой, когда ей не подходит её реальная жизнь.
***
СКОБКИ − это стенки для слов в письменной речи.
***
СМЕРТЬ − очень большая страшная болезненная гадость. Соединение конца с началом одновременно с разъединением порядка и смысла.
***
СМЕХ − доктор для печальной души.
***
СОБАКА − лающее воплощение верности и покорности.
***
СОРЕВНОВАНИЕ − это совместное делание чего-нибудь с целью узнать, кто делает это лучше.
***
СПИРАЛЬ − застывшая в танце прямая.
***
СТОЛ − площадь, на которой разыгрывается жизнь тарелок и всего остального, что на нём оказывается.
***
СТЫД − огонь, выжигающий грех из души человека.
***
СУДЬБА − это жёсткие событийные границы жизни отдельного человека.
***
СТРАХ – возбудитель трусости. – тормоз на пути к действию.
***
ТРЕВОГА – зудящая щекотка в сердце в ожидании чего-то неприятного или непонятного.
***
ТРОПА − маленькая дорога без асфальта.
***
УДАЧА − событие, которое вызывает чувство хорошего настроения.
***
УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ − это когда много гостинцев творят чудеса с плохим настроением.
***
УЛЫБКА – пароль доброжелательности.
***
УРАГАН − сошедший с ума ветер.
***
УПРЯМСТВО – тормоз в развитии человечности. – камень в характере, об который спотыкаются самые лучшие намерения.
***
УХО − ловушка для звуков у живых существ.
***
ФАНТАЗИЯ − ткань для украшения существования души.
***
ФОТОГРАФИЯ − это законсервированный образ.
***
ЧЕЛОВЕК − такое живое существо, у которого есть разум, речь, умелые руки и способность решать, как всё это использовать.
***
ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСТВО − это все человеки вместе, если их рассматривать как одного большого человека.
***
ЧЕРЕП – маленькая костяная коробка в скелете, в которой заключена Вселенная.
***
ШАР − куб без углов и рёбер.
***
ЭССЕ − эмоция, выраженная как мысль.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариша, см. выше!


Ой...не заметила :Blush2: ...ребусами изволите выражаться?!!! Про кого стих?!!!



> Мариш, а вы будете, а то я чего то думаю, что вы себе вместо моря бассейн купили, а я уже купила билеты.


Ириш, нам до Крыма плюхать....с пересадкой+автобус до места почти сутки...а до моря - два часа на машине и мы в Одессе! плюс час туда-сюда...и мы в Затоке! ты думаешь мы из за моря что ли туда едем?!!!! :Taunt: 

Билеты, правда, еще не брали... :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Завтра Маришу будем теребить, пусть за почетное третье место - анекдот выкладывает!!!


Ха-ха-ха...да ради бога! Я ж скромно заползла только на третье место, потому что...увидела только Иринкины стихи, а на второе залезть мне совесть не позволила! Со своим "шедевром". Но вы уже разобрались с местами? никто не обижен?!!! Ну и ладненько!

Утренний анекдот...
Пришла с базара. Вообще у нас анекдоты рождаются прямо на месте...Так вот сразу по поводу базара, вспомнилось по теме


Скажите, а почему у вас помидоры зеленые? 
- Возьмите огурцы, они желтые… 

или вот еще

- Скажите, килограмм ваших бананов в мой кулек влезет? 
- Мой килограмм - влезет. 

про наших людей

- Вчера я видела на базаре твоего мужа, но он меня не заметил. 
- Да, он мне уже об этом говорил. 

И пожелание Вам на день!!!!

*- Шоб ви так жили, как прибедняетесь!*








> бирюзовый, что справа, тоже


Мне тоже больше всех понравился бирюзовый...не сказать хуже...ГОЛУБОЙ!!!! Фигура! Морда! И.... воще!!!!
А так, ВСЕ коты разные и с разными характерами! :Ok: 

Курочку посмотрела! Даааа...Артистка!!!! захотелось послушать вживую!!!

----------


## Славина

> Курочку посмотрела!


И я посмотрела, а если быстро кадры листать, то получается Курочка в фрагменте живая  :Vah:  правда без голоса  :Grin: 

Всем приветик, а я как всегда, вот:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Доброе Утро!
А я с утра почитала ваши вчерашние посиделки, посмотрела Курочку :Ok: , Алениных кошечек :Ok: ...гляжу, никого нету :Tu: ...и пошла поплавать в свое озерце..
прихожу, а тут уже ты, Ириш, со своими веселыми анимашками :Taunt: 
Умора!!!

----------


## Славина

> со своими веселыми анимашками


Ага, я когда увидела эту анимашку, то сразу подумала про тебя, твой бассейн ну и твоего кота  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> никого нету


Я здесь. Параллельно видео отсматриваю - с конкурса, чтобы решить, какие танцы каких коллективов будем выставлять на форуме в Закулисьи (так сказать, образцы хореографии)




> как ты только их не путаешь???





> И всех по именам знаешь...


Профессиональная привычка. Запоминаю по телосложению.  :Grin: А уж имена всегда помню - как у учеников. Могут измениться, повзрослев, поэтому могу не узнать учеников, которые занимались в 6-9 лет, а потом уже студенты ВУЗов, но фамилию и имя этого ребёнка буду помнить!  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Конечно странно, что кот из бассейна воду пьет?!!! Туда ж всякие очистители добавляют, когда он такой большой...у меня мааааленький :Blush2: 
Ой, прикол...сидим вчера в ночи, чай пьем...Вдруг! слышу такие подозрительные звуки...урчание, сопение, кряхтение... А ночью то звук усиливается! Я сижу, уши растопырила и думаю, что это может быть?..И вдруг! ХРЯП! КАК ЯБЛОКО УПАДЕТ! И ПРЯМ В БАССЕЙН! я как от неожиданности подскачу!!!
Тааааак...., думаю, хватит боятся! И пошла смотреть, от куда звук?
Оказывается, я около колонки, ну та которая для воды, оставила миску с водой...а туда пришли два ежа и хлепщут эту воду! Фыркают, кряхтят...придется теперь им воду наливать каждый раз, раз они разнюхали этот водопой.

----------


## Курица

> Курочку посмотрела! Даааа...Артистка!!!! захотелось послушать вживую!!!





> И я посмотрела, а если быстро кадры листать, то получается Курочка в фрагменте живая  правда без голоса


Ир...ну. рот-то "рабочий", аль нет, КАК думаешь??? :Vah:  :Grin: 




> гляжу, никого нету...и пошла поплавать в свое озерце..


Мама дорогая, КАК я тебе завидую,Владелица Собственного Озера Маринеску...
А "рыбов" у тебя там пока нет??? :Connie 23: 




> прихожу, а тут уже ты, Ириш, со своими веселыми анимашками
> Умора!!!


ага. и мне понравилось, и те же мысли-про Маринкин бассейн!!!

я исчезаю на время-счас ко мне молодые придут...Убегаю.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ир...ну. рот-то "рабочий", аль нет, КАК думаешь???


Там не только рот...Там ФСЁ! меня особенно глаза сразили в первом кадре :Taunt:  и еще в последнем и предпоследнем! Как взгляд меняется! я ж говорю, АРТИСТКА!!!!



> А "рыбов" у тебя там пока нет???


рЫб НЕТ!  я там одна была рыбочка!!!Но зато КАКАЯ!!!! мечта любого рыболова такую поймать...кг на 70 :Taunt: 



> я исчезаю на время-счас ко мне молодые придут...Убегаю.


и мне надо топать...я и так чего то сегодня филоню, как Ириша говорит :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> туда пришли два ежа и хлепщут эту воду! Фыркают, кряхтят


 :Ok:  *Мариш*, нужно было сразу на двор с фотиком выходить и кадры в студию, это ж здорово  :Yes4: 




> рот-то "рабочий", аль нет





> не только рот...Там ФСЁ


Согласная я  :Yes4:  АРТИСТКА!!! ФСЯ с головы до ног! В Аншлаг тебя нужно отправить  :Grin: 




> и мне надо топать


И мне, ой как надо сегодня потопать, а я чего-то раскачаться с утра не могу.

----------


## Славина

Задумалась опять 

Где же вы мои подружки
Веселушки-хохотушки,
Серьёзные и не очень, 
Я скучаю между прочим  :Yes4: 

Хочу дело обсудить
Вы должны мне подсобить.
Целый день я маюсь
Без вас никак не справлюсь  :Yes4: 

Сегодня читала в нашей "доске" про помощь в тосте за умерших родителей, вот и вспомнила опять своих, а в частности про папу, Марья хорошие слова написала, что наши дети часто похожи на наших родителей, то есть на своих бабушек и дедушек. А ведь так и есть.
Вот мой сыночек, вылитый мой папа, фигура, походка и надо же так повториться.
А первый сын был лицом похож на папу и все говорили "вылитый дед".
Но я хочу о другом поговорить.
Вот крутится в голове у меня сегодня папино имя Слава. Я по отчеству Вячеславовна.
Вот хочу псевдоним себе сделать Славная и отразить в визитке, в рекламе.
К примеру:"Праздник на славу от Ирины Славной" 
Что скажите девочки??? Стоит ли?  :Oj:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот хочу псевдоним себе сделать Славная


А почему сомнения терзают????
Хочется - делай. У многих творческих людей есть псевдонимы.
У меня дочь очень похожа на мою маму. Копия. Я, когда была беременная, загадала, чтобы она на маму мою походила. Вот так почему-то захотелось!  :Yes4:  И у тебя не зря  такое сегодня появилось желание-пожелание.

----------


## Alenajazz

Сейчас смотрела одну тему у Симеона. Там скульптура балерины. Кто-нибудь из киевлян знает историю этой скульптуры и почему она установлена именно там???
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...00#post4080500

Уже сама нашла ответ. Классная история!!!!

http://lifekiev.com/kievskaya-balerina/

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот и киевские коты!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1832797.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1832797.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1806173.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> К примеру:"Праздник на славу от Ирины Славной" 
> Что скажите девочки??? Стоит ли?


Ириш, думается мне, что псевдоним по тебе! И вообще, как говорится, а точнее поется: "Как вы лодку назовете - так она и поплывет!"

Аленушка, какую красоту каждый вечер показываешь! А я сегодня зачиталась, благодаря Марише! Пошла дочитывать!

----------


## Alenajazz

_Здравствуйте, Гость!!!! Смотрю в навигации, а вы у нас во Флудилке. Приходите к нам на форум! У нас - культурное пространство!!! 
С уважением, Алёна._

----------


## Alenajazz

Все прочитали???

_Дорогие друзья!
В ближайшие дни возможны проблемы с адресом форума www.forum.in-ku.com. Дополнительные адреса www.in-ku.net и www.inter-kulturhaus.com_

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет Всем!!!



> что наши дети часто похожи на наших родителей,


 :Blink: 
а на кого ж они должны быть похожими то???
хотя ДА! чего это я! Даже в песне поется "не в мать, не в отца, а в заезжего молодца!!!!"

поэтому действительно это бывает ЧАСТО
(это шутка была, для тех кто не понял :Smile3: )





> Вот крутится в голове у меня сегодня папино имя Слава. Я по отчеству Вячеславовна.
> Вот хочу псевдоним себе сделать Славная и отразить в визитке, в рекламе.
> К примеру:"Праздник на славу от Ирины Славной" 
> Что скажите девочки??? Стоит ли?


Ириш, я как в Алхимике...следуй знакам!
Натолкнулась на пост, прочитала, задумалась...потом появилось имя Слава...и в конце концов Машка вот запала уже еще на одного Славу...
Звучит красиво. Причем совершенно изменился смысл слова. Вроде писали "Слава КПСС!" Фу! Пафос...цинизм...
а тут...как говорят: " Славная, девочка, славная"...пригожая, хорошая...
Короче, я ЗА!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вот и киевские коты!!!


Даааа...шикарные коты...
Я когда увидела котов из блога той девочки, из за которого Алена поехала на Киев, там вроде парк был, а тут...и кто ж так забор украсил шикарно? сколько труда и фантазии... :Vah:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Праздник на славу от Ирины Славной


а мне по благозвучию - Ирина Славская!!!!! звучит очень здорово!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я сегодня зачиталась, благодаря Марише! Пошла дочитывать!


Ну ФСЁ! Машка пропала!
Дочитывать...насмешила...
Там КНИГА целая!!!!! :Taunt: 
Я этого Славу обнаружила года два...или три назад...
Зачитывалась и хохотала. Кстати мое мнение, раньше он писал лучше, более игриво что ли...или может это мое мнение? или я накушалась...
Маш, ты сначала журнал начала читать или с конца? 
Я начала с начала. И вот я читала-читала, а там все деффффки визжат и ему в любви объясняются! Ну прям поголовно...
А он не хочет себя показывать, а скромно прячется под образом Челентано :Grin: 
И вот, когда даже я, под воздействием общественного мнения начала в голове рисовать себе образы идеального мужчины...
Вдруг! Крах!
Увидела его в живую, в программе...Мдааааа....
Кстати, когда он выставил этот ролик, восторги остались, а признания в любви резко затихли :Grin: 
А мы с Танюхой обсудили этот момент, что вот ходит рядом с тобой дядя...лысенький...и не сказать чтобы страшненький, просто внешность такая не мужицкая, а так...недоразумение какое то...В жизни на такого не глянешь!!!!
А сколько у него в душе СТРАСТЕЙ!!!!
Какое понимание женской природы!!!!

Но так как мы уже к нему привыкли, то уже приняли его таким как он есть...просто иллюзии про то, что он похож на Челентано развеялись...

Хотя....вот я глупенькая...Ну представьте, сидит мужик, похожий на Челентано и пишет в блог рассказы.... :Blink:  Бред!!!!
Никогда такой мужик не будет этого делать!
А вот такой как раз будет...

так что, девочки, потеряли мы Машу....теперь она пока всего Славу не прочитает, не появится :Blush2:  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> а мне по благозвучию - Ирина Славская!!!!! звучит очень здорово!!!


а мне чего то не очень... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Здравствуйте, Гость!!!! Смотрю в навигации, а вы у нас во Флудилке


И шо за гость тут был???
А как это ты навигацию смотришь? где она находится???

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

интересно, ВСЕ еще спят или ЗАРАБОТАЛИСЬ???
раз никого нет :Tu: .....самой с собой болтать надоело....

Пошла трудиться!!!!
 :Pooh Go:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А как это ты навигацию смотришь? где она находится???


Наверху (я же вообще читаю в первую очередь то, что написано маленькими буковками, один раз прокол вышел с этой привычкой: купила какие-то сухарики, а там в углу маленькими буковками написано, что "здесь нет никакой интересующей вас информации" Кто-то поиздевался над такими, как я)  :Grin:  :Taunt: .
 Где написаны словья: Новые сообщения, Личные сообщения - в конце строки есть Навигация. Нажимаешь: Кто на сайте и у тебя видно, кто есть и в какой теме.




> И шо за гость тут был???


Кто не зарегистрирован на форуме, но любит почитать перед сном информацию.
Вот так начитается про котлеты, а потом страдает... :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ВСЕ еще спят


Интернет вырубали. Собаки серые...

----------


## Славина

> а на кого ж они должны быть похожими то??? хотя ДА! чего это я! Даже в песне поется "не в мать, не в отца, а в заезжего молодца


Вот тут ты *Мариш*, в самую точку, мой сын фигурой в моего папу, а лицом.... у него какой-то орлиный профиль  :Vah:  ну как у горских мужчин, а я чего, я ничего, я тут ни при чём  :Meeting:   вообще не пойму на кого он похож и муж на меня смотрит с подозрениями  :Taunt: 




> следуй знакам!


Вот и я задумалась вчера, что неспроста наверное.




> Ирина Славская


Здорово, а мне понравилось Ириш  :Aga:  *Ирина Славнославская*, во!  :Grin: 




> И вот я читала-читала, а там все деффффки визжат и ему в любви объясняются! Ну прям поголовно...А он не хочет себя показывать


Прямо как наш Комик.




> Увидела его в живую, в программе...Мдааааа....
> Кстати, когда он выставил этот ролик, восторги остались, а признания в любви резко затихли
> А сколько у него в душе СТРАСТЕЙ!


Во-во, поэтому пусть всё остаётся как есть, это я о нём же  :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня девчонки и спасибо за внимание к моей персоне, я знала, что вы меня не бросите!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну наконец то ...проснулись!!!



> Наверху (я же вообще читаю в первую очередь то, что написано маленькими буковками, один раз прокол вышел с этой привычкой: купила какие-то сухарики, а там в углу маленькими буковками написано, что "здесь нет никакой интересующей вас информации" Кто-то поиздевался над такими, как я) .
> Где написаны словья: Новые сообщения, Личные сообщения - в конце строки есть Навигация. Нажимаешь: Кто на сайте и у тебя видно, кто есть и в какой теме.


даааа???  а я и не знала...теперь буду знать!!!!



> Кто не зарегистрирован на форуме, но любит почитать перед сном информацию.
> Вот так начитается про котлеты, а потом страдает...


Чёта, видимо,почитал-почитал...и пошел страдать

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

написала огромный пост...а оно взяло и слетело....ааааааа......рррррррр......

----------


## Славина

> И шо за гость тут был


Вот так *гости* заходят, подглядывают, а затем внезапно нападают, так на меня в скайпе однажды напал какой-то маньяк, а адрес скайпа у меня в подписи стоит, и давай свои прелести мне описывать, давай дружить и любить  :Vah:  настойчивый такой оказался, когда я ему во всем любезно отказала, он начал мне угрожать, махать кулаками и скалить зубы, это всё отбражалось в смайлах, вот тут наша дружба быстренько и закончилась  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> у него какой-то орлиный профиль  ну как у горских мужчин, а я чего, я ничего, я тут ни при чём  вообще не пойму на кого он похож и муж на меня смотрит с подозрениями


аааггггааааа....
а ты в горах случайно тогда воздухом не дышала??? :Taunt: 



> Ирина Славнославская, во!


Щас объясню, чего мне не очень первый вариант
Славская - простая украинская фамилия...Кстати, а тебя сейчас какая...Если такая же, чего шило на мыло менять? Никаких ассоциаций не вызвало...у меня...славская-славская...поплавская...сявская....Ща я договорюсь... :Taunt: 




> Ирина Славнославская


Ну прям Великая Княжна Ирина!!!! Звучит накручено и помпезно! Если назовешься так...ну немного масло масленное..ИМХО
Если бы от рождения такая фамилия была, то и фиг бы с ним...короче сама решай
Ирина Славная...
Почему то вспомнила Лялю Черную...
Во первых образ такой же, как у тебя...Стройная, чернявая, певица...
Черная фамилия конечно такая...не очень пафосная...тут имя Ляля очень хорошо подошло...
Скорей уж ...Милославская, чтоб не было одного корня...хотя, тьфу ты! Это ж с "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"...князь Милославский :Taunt: 
Но тут есть слово Мило...Любо...Дорого...

Но так как , так закручено думаю только Я...можешь на это все наплевать и забыть, а назваться так КАК ТЕБЕ ЛЮБО!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Во-во, поэтому пусть всё остаётся как есть, это я о нём же


То есть ты предполагаешь, что наш Комик имеет такую же инфантильную  и непривлекательную внешность, как этот Слава???!!! :Taunt: 

Нуууу...я рассуждаю, что там все таки получше...
У нас тут мужчины на форуме очень даже ничего! 

Хотя....я ж тебе говорю, просто все уже за много лет стали думать, что этот Слава такой себе Челентано, а потом выяснилось, что до Челентано ему как....до Китая....пешком... :Taunt:  
Это длилось некоторое время, а потом все вернулось....просто стоны любви от воздыхательниц поутихли...а просто стало нравится, как человек пишет!

----------


## Славина

> Кстати, а тебя сейчас какая


*Маришка*, глянь в мой профиль. С этой фамилией в начале моей семейной жизни одни казусы были, боялась я её  :Grin: 
Я в девичестве была Лапина, все меня в школе, а потом и дальше звали лапой, лапочкой, так приклеилось и пошло по жизни, а потом вдруг такое, но сейчас уже привыкла  :Yes4: 

А я в навигацию сходила  :Yes4:  прикольно, буду заглядывать туда теперь, спасибо, *Алёнка*, просвятила  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот так гости заходят, подглядывают, а затем внезапно нападают, так на меня в скайпе однажды напал какой-то маньяк, а адрес скайпа у меня в подписи стоит, и давай свои прелести мне описывать, давай дружить и любить  настойчивый такой оказался, когда я ему во всем любезно отказала, он начал мне угрожать, махать кулаками и скалить зубы, это всё отбражалось в смайлах, вот тут наша дружба быстренько и закончилась


А чего ты с ним разговаривала?!!!
Я обычно всех кого не знаю, сразу в игнор!!!!
Может так я конечно многое теряю, но...столько всяких придурков развелось в инете...все хотят общаться! но делают это как то по-дурацки :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вспомнила Лялю Черную...


Кстати, Ляля - это цыганский вариант имени Алёна.  :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> То есть ты предполагаешь, что наш Комик имеет такую же инфантильную и непривлекательную внешность


Нет, я всё-таки думаю, что если человек занимается такой профессией, как наша, он по любому должен быть привлекательным или хотя бы обаятельным вот и всё. В общем для меня это всё не важно, лишь бы человек был хороший, а главное, с юмором, вот таких люблю  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> столько всяких придурков развелось в инете...


 :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> он по любому должен быть привлекательным


мужчине можно сделать только один комплимент: как на нём хорошо сидят его брюки. Можете смеяться, но для меня это немаловажно. Если брюки висят мешком, не по размеру куплены (исключаю рэперов), то мне уже не так важна внешность (какой бы красивой она не была) Подруга моя смотрит ещё на форму черепа мужчины. Я - на походку. Но это профессиональная черта. Я вообще по походке многое могу сказать о человеке... Тело-то не врёт!

----------


## Славина

> А чего ты с ним разговаривала?!!!


Да сначала был просто запрос данных, я подумала кто-то из наших, форумских, потом когда имя прочитала, начала вспоминать, кто это на форуме, там вообще какой-то египетский фараон   :Vah:  и имя даже не вспомню точно, Ибрагим что-ли, сразу всё культурно было, а потом, а потом был конец! :Grin: 

Девчонки, время утреннее и без котлет, а у нас тут такие беседы пошли  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*,  :Taunt: 
Ну чего обычная украинская фамилия...
Конечно, для сцены немного специфическая...
Но, сама знаешь, вот у нас были знакомые у них фамилия была ГОЛЕНЬКИЕ.
Муж Голенький
жена Голенькая
и дети Голенькие... :Taunt: 
Все так уже попривыкали, что даже наверное забыли смысл этого слова...Кстати, фамилию они и не думали менять!
тут один ко мне приходил...
как, - говорю, - фамилия?
Могила....

----------


## Славина

> Муж Голенький жена Голенькая и дети Голенькие...


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt: 




> как, - говорю, - фамилия?
> Могила..


А наша Наталья Могилевская, тоже Могила  :Yes4: 




> обычная украинская фамилия...
> Конечно, для сцены немного специфическая...


Во-во, я вчера мужу говорю, вот, фамилию сменю, ты не против, молчит, насупился, а я ж просто пошутила  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Кстати, Ляля - это цыганский вариант имени Алёна.


Красиво звучит...а может, потому что мне нравится, как поет Ляля Черная???



> Нет, я всё-таки думаю, что если человек занимается такой профессией, как наша, он по любому должен быть привлекательным или хотя бы обаятельным вот и всё. В общем для меня это всё не важно, лишь бы человек был хороший, а главное, с юмором, вот таких люблю


Так и мы об этом ему говорим...я Комика имею в виду, покажися, не бойся... :Taunt: 
Я чета думаю, что он типа Ильича...в таком же возрасте, может еще даже старше...А внешность у мужчины в таком возрасте, мне уже по барабану!!!!
....если это конечно не Челентано... :Taunt:  Челентано....это из породы мужиков, которые прекрасны и в старости!!!! ИМХО!

А ты этого Славу читала???...там дуры-бабы прям ему виртуально отдавались...хором все кричали! Возьми, меня! Возьми!!!! :Taunt:  вот, где я наржалась!!!
А потом...как его увидели....и фсё!!!! не прынцэм оказался!!!! :Taunt:  Я опять наржалась!!!!





> мужчине можно сделать только один комплимент: как на нём хорошо сидят его брюки.


Ну ФСЁ! Если Комик все таки решится вернутся...мы попросим сфотать свою :Jopa: , в штанах естественно...и посмотрим, будем мы его любить после этого или нет!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Девчонки, время утреннее и без котлет, а у нас тут такие беседы пошли


Кстати, сегодня услышала по радио Одесса ФМ...в тему так сказать


Бабушка прибегает на вокзал
– Она таки ушла? 
– Кто она? 
– Да поезд, поезд. 
– Так поезд он, а не она! 
– Я вас умоляю! Или я буду еще и паровозу между колёс заглядывать? 

а вчера же не болтали, вот сегодня и наверстываем...У меня вчера были реальные встречи...прям наболталась вчера, до НИМАГУ...

Почему так? То густо, то пусто...нет в жизни гармонии...ЭХ!!! ...В музыке только гармонияяяя есть....(пою)

----------


## Славина

> А ты этого Славу читала


Нет не читала, хватит того, что Маша читает, пропала совсем, выпала из наших боевых девичьих рядов  :Taunt:  мне и с вами хорошо  :Yes4:  может быть, как-нибудь на досуге  :Yes4: 




> .мы попросим сфотать свою, в штанах естественно...и посмотрим, будем мы его любить после этого или нет!


 :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А наша Наталья Могилевская, тоже Могила


Так чего? реальная фамилия у нее Могила???
Ну конечно! Могилевская, гораздо приятнее звучит!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Так чего? реальная фамилия у нее Могила


 :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> хватит того, что Маша читает,


Машка, там тоже в восторге...Щас КАК ТОЖЕ ВЛЮБИТСЯ!!! если сначала начнет читать...
судя по ее посту, по-моему уже... Ох, и типчик же этот Слава...прикинулся Челентано, вот все деффффки голову и потеряли...даже Я, местами поддалась... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, Иринка, заболталась я тут с Вами...смотрю Алена незаметно чухнула...
У меня ж сегодня в садике выпуск, пойду, подготовлю там все что надо...а то время то уже пол двенадцатого!!! :Vah: 

Если смогу...до встречи вечером!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Машка, там тоже в восторге...Щас КАК ТОЖЕ ВЛЮБИТСЯ


Пускай, влюбленность хорошее чувство  :Yes4: 




> Алена незаметно чухнула.





> Если смогу...до встречи вечером!


Да и я чёт заболталась, а планы были напалеоновские с утра  :Yes4:  нужно же свой псевдоним оправдывать  :Taunt:  чухаю и я, до встречи!!!

----------


## Славина

Кто с чем, а я опять со своею ступою  :Taunt: 
Я на папу похожа и сейчас многие знакомые при встрече мне говорят:"Ты Славина дочь?"
Вот ответ: я Славина Ирина! И не намасляно сильно :))))
Всё, вот теперь с чувством выполненного долга и со спокойной душой, улетаю на подвиги!!!!!!! Обещаю вернуться со славой!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена незаметно чухнула...


Алёна тут выражалась нецензурно.... Интернет вырубили... Задолбали уже... Вечером всенепременно буду! С новым котом Мирославом. Таки нашла ему сердце - бархатное (разрезала футлярчик от кольца!  Вот! Не зря цацки себе прикупила!!!)
Позавчера  в маршрутке ребёнок годовалый чуть не забрал у меня кошку Ангелину. Понравилась ему... А я что-то зажала... Знаю даже, почему - я её ещё тогда не сфотала и вам не показала!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машка, там тоже в восторге...Щас КАК ТОЖЕ ВЛЮБИТСЯ!!!


Мариш, ты права! Влюбилась! Но ПЛАТОНИЧЕСКИ! Без всяких там "глупостев" и котлет! Просто обожаю талантливых людей! Сочиняющих( Курочка, Ириска), поющих(Ира), танцующих и классно шьющих кошек(Алена), например, играющих на музыкальных инструментах(всех не знаю, но думаю есть), рисующих( Тина 37) и просто делающих что-то своими руками ОЧЕНЬ  ХОРОШО( список был бы огромный, весь форум)! Где то уже писала, пусть хоть табуретки человек делает! Главное, чтоб получалось хорошо, красиво! И Челентано для меня чуть "симпатишней" обезьяны, но у него талант, темперамент, экспрессия! За этими мужскими качествами и его лысина не сильно отсвечивает и зубы не кажутся огромными! Гармоничная личность воспринимается целиком: со всеми достоинствами и недостатками! И недостатки в этом случае воспринимаются со знаком плюс, как некая изюминка человека! Я так думаю!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариш, ты права! Влюбилась! Но ПЛАТОНИЧЕСКИ! Без всяких там "глупостев" и котлет! Просто обожаю талантливых людей! Сочиняющих( Курочка, Ириска), поющих(Ира), танцующих и классно шьющих кошек(Алена), например, играющих на музыкальных инструментах(всех не знаю, но думаю есть), рисующих( Тина 37) и просто делающих что-то своими руками ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО( список был бы огромный, весь форум)! Где то уже писала, пусть хоть табуретки человек делает! Главное, чтоб получалось хорошо, красиво! И Челентано для меня чуть "симпатишней" обезьяны, но у него талант, темперамент, экспрессия! За этими мужскими качествами и его лысина не сильно отсвечивает и зубы не кажутся огромными! Гармоничная личность воспринимается целиком: со всеми достоинствами и недостатками! И недостатки в этом случае воспринимаются со знаком плюс, как некая изюминка человека! Я так думаю!


 :Blink: 

ничего не поняла....Маш, о чем это ты тут????

особенно вот это



> Гармоничная личность воспринимается целиком: со всеми достоинствами и недостатками! И недостатки в этом случае воспринимаются со знаком плюс, как некая изюминка человека! Я так думаю!


 :Blink:

----------


## Славина

> Маш, о чем это ты тут


Влюбилась наша Маша, правда платонически  :Yes4:  вот и недостатков уже не замечает  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ириш, привет! Я со съемки! Сейчас к 5 опять пойду, уже на другую...



> Влюбилась наша Маша, правда платонически  вот и недостатков уже не замечает


агааааа...
А то я тут пришла вся такая распаренная, читаю и не пойму причем тут читающие, поющие или вяжущие.... :Blink: 

а сейчас воды попила и врубилась :Taunt: 



> правда платонически


ха-ха...
я ж тебе говорю, там у всех этот вирус! 
а я все равно обожаю Челентано....воть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HweU-Nc__HE

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Бегу дальше... :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Курица

> Вот ответ: я Славина Ирина! И не намасляно сильно :))))


 :Ok:  МНЕ очень понравился именно такой вариант!!!!!!!
Замечательная энергерика, и родительская поддержка, и красивый псевдоним! УУУУУУУУУУмничка, Ира!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Бегу дальше...


у меня есть любимый автор (Мария Дубиковская - псевдоним Сёстры Карамазовы)
так вот её Спешильная Песнь - 100% про меня...ну, и про Маринку(так получается-всё бегом-бегоммммммммммм :Vishenka 25: 


Бурлят событья – это плюс! 
Попасть пытаясь в такт, 
Я жить, ребята, тороплюсь, 
И чувствовать. Вот так! 

Щебечет утро: «Встань! Гляди! 
Поймай теченье дня!» - 
Сто дел важнейших впереди 
С участием меня! 

Пора тереть земную ось! 
На старт-вниманье-пли! 
(Я всех программ желанный гвоздь 
И двигатель Земли!) 

Числа моим заботам несть – 
Ношусь с хвостом трубой, 
Одной ногою где-то здесь, 
И где-то там – другой! 

Шумит-гудит зеленый лес, 
Полынью пахнет степь, 
А мне еще в пятнадцать мест 
Успеть, успеть, успеть! 

В кафе стаканы дребезжат, 
Друзья зовут за стол… 
Простите, люди, мне – бежать! 
Отложим на потом! 

Мой день насыщен и непрост: 
Какой расход труда, 
Чтоб вынуть палки из колес 
И белок впрячь туда! 

Награды – взять, преграды – смочь, 
Успехов – намечтать, 
И воду в ступе истолочь, 
И в ней же полетать! 

И я, конечно же, ПРИЧЁМ 
(Ура! Банзай! Кия!), 
Что пень - березкой, жизнь – ключом, 
(А если бы не я?!!) 

Закончен день – от суеты 
Сбежать стараюсь прочь, 
И после финишной черты 
Скорей ныряю в ночь, 

И в самой ночи глубине 
Забыться сном спешу… 

И лапкой дергаю во сне, 
И крыльями машу!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> правда платонически


_Хорошо, что Платон появился позже Адама.... А то бы человечество вымерло...
_
*А вот и Мирослав!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1791709.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1810141.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1830621.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> А вот и Мирослав!


Классный какой  :Ok:  он мне тоже очень нравится!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

_А вот и моя Зяма сегодня! Типа спит, а одним глазом подсекает_  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1797846.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1829590.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Я чета думаю, что он типа Ильича...в таком же возрасте, может еще даже старше...А внешность у мужчины в таком возрасте, мне уже по барабану!!!!


Помоложе чуток. :Aga: 



> Ну ФСЁ! Если Комик все таки решится вернутся...мы попросим сфотать свою, в штанах естественно...и посмотрим, будем мы его любить после этого или нет!


Похудел я немного, килограмм на 20 за последние полтора года. Теперь всего 72 кг веса и штаны пришлось новые покупать. :Aga: 

Доброго вечера барышни! :flower: 
Не серчайте на меня, что не пишу на форуме. Я периодически перечитываю флудилку и другие темы, радуюсь и переживаю вместе с Вами, но не пишу по одной простой причине. 
Для себя я решил поступить так. Пока не пройдет сорок дней после смерти мамы, я не буду писать на форумах, если это не связано непосредственно с работой. Это моя дань памяти матери.
У меня все нормально. Живу то в деревне, то в городе, работаю по мере сил.  3-го и 4-го июня отработал две прекрасные свадьбы. На первой великолепно прошел вариант интерактива с применением лазера. 
Завтра, не смотря на четверг, снова провожу свадьбу. Будет много гостей из Омска, впервые по просьбе невесты, будет снятие фаты. Они мне даже диск принесли со свадьбы в Омске, чтоб показать, как там это все проходит. 
В следующие выходные снова две свадьбы, а вот выпускные вечера в этом году не стал брать. Сначала были планы на отдых, а потом, когда все изменилось, уже нет желания. 
После 27 июня вернусь в тему, там и поговорим. 10-го июня, возможно, появлюсь. Повод будет хороший. :Aga:  
На этом раскланиваюсь. До свидания. :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> 10-го июня, возможно, появлюсь. Повод будет хороший.


У тебя - День рождения????  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Комик

> У тебя - День рождения????


У Богини! 
Ушел...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Комик*, ждем 27 июня!и 10!кстати,а я 10-го буду поздравлять не только Стасю,но и мужа и дочь!!!

----------


## Donskova-t

А я 10-го  отбываю в сказочный город Ханты-Мансийск. Не теряйте меня девочки до 25 июня... А там ссылка в загородный лагерь.....Так что буду  по возможности появляться))) в середине августа заканчивается ссылка и начинается сессия, а там ГОСы... бррррррр....



Катенька, Богиня, заранее не поздравляют, поэтому я буду мысленно поздравлять, а сегодня просто ТАК попьем чай с оригинальным тортом... Вы кстати какой чай предпочитаете?


или может с таким?

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я 10-го отбываю в сказочный город Ханты-Мансийск. Не теряйте меня девочки до 25 июня..


Счастливого пути и лёгкой дороги!




> А там ссылка в загородный лагерь..


Пережить философски заточение...




> а там ГОСы... бррррррр....


Уверенно и убедительно сдать все экзамены!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем-всем-всем ДОБРОЕ УТРО!!!!





> И лапкой дергаю во сне, 
> И крыльями машу!!


Ой, Танюш, не знаю как я там лапками дергаю :Grin: ...Но вчера не помню, как уснула...
А сегодня мне Гена рассказывает.
Я его попросила меня по-раньше разбудить...в 6...пол седьмого...
Он меня будит...а потом рассказывает
Всакиваю я на кровати, оглядываюсь и спрашиваю
- А, какое сейчас время года???
-?????
-Ну, в смысле день недели???
- Четверг...
- Аааааа....это хорошо...значить еще можно поспать....
и дальше...БУХ! и сплю.
Причем я как то все смутно помню..... помню, что что-то спрашивала...Но вот о чем я думала в том момент, ну, вот не помню и ФСЁ!!!!




> А вот и Мирослав!


 :Taunt: 
Особенно понравилось третье фото, где Мирослав на шпагате и с лапкой вперед!!!
Алён, тебя тоже вдохновили расзговоры насчет имени Слава?!!! :Grin:  Знатный котяра получился!!!



> Помоложе чуток.


Ух, ты Комик, хозяин кашкадрома появился!!!
Эт хорошо, что чуток помоложе...Хотя! Нам же в супе тебя не варить! Мы тебя любого любим!
Девочки, уж простите, что я говорю, МЫ...я думаю никто насчет этого не возражает?!!! :Grin: 



> Не серчайте на меня


Да мы и не серчаем....просто скучаем... :Blush2: 




> Счастливого пути и лёгкой дороги!


 :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Сейчас, пока время есть, сходила по наводке Алёны в навигацию...Никогда этим не пользовалась, а тут действительно видно, кто где лазает?
И увидела, что сколько гостей читают нашу флудилку :Blink: 
странно конечно...вот чего тут читать? 
Сценариев нету, изюма тоже...сидят дефчатко и болтают о том о сем...
Кстати еще и посмотрела кол-во посещений :Blink:  Честно??? Обалдела просто!!!! За Два месяца почти 30 тысяч!!!!

А сидим мы тут...ты да Я, да мы с тобой....
А где ж все эти 30 тысяч????!!!!
Как Света Фея рассказывала анекдот в Песчаном....ПАРАДОКС!!!! знаете такой анекдот???

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Всем привет!!! Весело тут у вас и всё по-доброму! На флуд пока времени нет совсем, но скоро отпуск, обязательно поболтаю, отведу душу!!! :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> Всакиваю я на кровати, оглядываюсь и спрашиваю
> - А, какое сейчас время года???


 :Taunt: 
У меня такое тоже бывает иногда, когда накопится усталость и недосыпания, а организм всё равно требует своё, приляжешь на 5 минуток всего и.... потом каааак вскочешь  :Vah:  а за оком темно, сердце ЁК, сразу начинает бешено колотиться, начинают в голове лихорадочные мысли крутиться: "Шо, де, коли?" а вдруг я на свадьбу или ещё куда проспала  :Vah:  Мне такое во сне частенько снится, что я сплю, а свадьба идёт полным ходом без меня  :Blink:   :Grin: 




> простите, что я говорю, МЫ...я думаю никто насчет этого не возражает


Я всегда так говорю, хоть в семье, хоть на форуме, хоть где, МЫ, так что лично я не возражаю  :Yes4: 




> Сценариев нету, изюма тоже...сидят дефчатко и болтают о том о сем..


Вот о том о сём наверное и интересно, хотя когда пишешь, кажется что мы тут совсем одни  :Yes4: 




> Не теряйте меня девочки до 25 июня... А там ссылка в загородный лагерь.....Так что буду по возможности появляться))) в середине августа заканчивается ссылка и начинается сессия, а там ГОСы.


Танюш, удачи тебе!!!

Всем доброго утра и доброго дня!!!





О, *Ленчик*, привет!!! Заходи конечно, хорошим людям всегда рады!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> тебя тоже вдохновили расзговоры насчет имени Слава?!!!


Не-еее. Имя Мирослав было дано ему зимой. Но из-за новогодних выступлений 5 раз в день и потом поездки в Казань мне некогда было его довязать. Но имя уже было, хоть паренёк был без рук и хвоста.

А я сегодня проснулась в 5 утра!  :Vah:  От телефонного звонка из Омска. Звонила наша форумчанка Татьяна. Они выезжают в Украину, поедут через нас. Так что через пару суток увидимся!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет девчонки! Вчера корпела над отчетом! Каждый месяц в первых числах этот отчет отрывает меня от форума. Но, может это и хорошо! Потому что никакая другая сила этого сделать не может! Сама себе удивляюсь! Стыдно признаться, иногда работу прогуливаю. Я ж на полставки работаю! Встану с утра, обед приготовлю и за комп. Посмотрю на часы, подумаю, возьму телефон и позвоню начальнику. Жалобным голосом:" Виктор Палыч! Можно я завтра весь день отработаю, а то сегодня дело срочное появилось!" Слышу в ответ:" Хорошо!" И со спокойным сердцем опять за комп - минимум до ужина. Муж приходит с работы и хмурится:" Опять у компьютера торчишь? На работу ходила?" Я делаю "кошачьи" глазки, улыбаюсь, как можно ласковей и приветливей, и ,почти мурлычу:"Нет!" Сегодня по-любому на работу идти - отчет то нужно сдать! Так что, до вечера, подруженьки мои!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я Славина Ирина!


А теперь русская фамильЁ :Grin: 
Нормально Ириш, тем более она тебе на душу легла, имеет подтекст, звонкая... и скромная, как ты...мне так показалось, когда я тебя увидела...
А вот интересно, что подумала ты, когда увидела меня...пиши, все что в голову пришло! Я не обижусь!!!! :Yes4:  Можно в личку...



> МНЕ очень понравился именно такой вариант!!!!!!!
> Замечательная энергерика, и родительская поддержка, и красивый псевдоним! УУУУУУУУУУмничка, Ира!!!!!


Во! и Курочка одобрила, значит точно хорошо...Курочка плохого не посоветует!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*bycmarina*, Маринеску появилась, владелица собственного озера, ура!
А я ухожу скоро. Надо глаз рисовать. А вечером начну нового кота вязать - жениха для кошки Вареньки Хименес.. Надо, чтобы все коты и кошки были семейными, такое вот моё твёрдое убеждение. Одному быть плохо...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 

Маш, а Маш...а у тебя начальник случайно в интернет не ходит???? :Taunt: 
Даааа...что то у меня паранойя начинается.... :Blush2:  Это на меня эта цифра так подействовала...30 тысяч!!!
Я так прикинула, что это 500 посещений этой темы в день!!!!! :Vah:  В голове не укладывается, что я вот тут сижу, сама с собой беседую, а где то сидят 500!!!! человек....ну ладно, чуть поменьше....читают все это :Blink:  и МОЛЧАТ....

Да заранее пришла с Вами попрощаться :Tu: ....вдруг потом времени не будет...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
О, Алёна нарисовалась... :Ok: 
а то я тут сижу и одна бубучу



> Надо, чтобы все коты и кошки были семейными, такое вот моё твёрдое убеждение. Одному быть плохо...


Однозначно!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Муж приходит с работы и хмурится:" Опять у компьютера торчишь? На работу ходила?" Я делаю "кошачьи" глазки, улыбаюсь, как можно ласковей и приветливей, и ,почти мурлычу:"Нет!"


Ой, *Маш*, насмешила  :Taunt:  
А у меня проблемы  :Yes4:  Муж говорит: "Поставлю пароль, только и торчишь в своём интернете", так ведь дом прибран, обед сготовлен и я всегда ласковая, а когда такие разговоры начинаются, начинаю рычать  :Taunt: 




> А вот интересно, что подумала ты, когда увидела меня...пиши, все что в голову пришло! Я не обижусь!!!!


*Маришка*, ну ты меня в ступор ввела прямо, я и не знаю чего сказать, вот сейчас знаю, а тогда я даже и не помню толком, помню, что перепутала вас, когда вопросы задавала при знакомстве, а так с кем общалась близко, того и запомнила, а тебя не успела разглядеть, вот теперь надеюсь разглядеть получше, а так по духу то  :Ok:  Это честно  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Да заранее пришла с Вами попрощаться


  :Blink:  как это попрощаться, навсегда что-ли, вопросы какие-то странные у тебя, *Мариш*, ты чего или теперь я ничего не понимаю???  :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> цифра так подействовала...30 тысяч!!!


И никогда не знаешь - кто тебя читает и как слово твоё отзовётся... :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> И никогда не знаешь - кто тебя читает и как слово твоё отзовётся.


Ага, я иногда пишу, а через время возвращаюсь и редактирую сообщение.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Ну вот...хоть я труселями и не махала, а вот и Ириша появилась...




> а тебя не успела разглядеть


Абалдеть!!!
Ты знаешь, я всегда очень этого хотела, особенно в школе...потому что меня всегда из далека было видно, и если чего плохое, то именно меня сразу наказывали...вот никого не увидят, а меня увидят...даже если меня там ВООБЩЕ НЕ БЫЛО!!! :Grin:  и я все время хотела стать маааааленькой такой....серенькой....шмыг-шмыг...
Но фиг вам! Как гиляка в поле!!!!
а тут....Ты меня ВООБЩЕ НЕ УВИДЕЛА????!!!!!...прям и не знаю, что думать... :Taunt: 

А я вот ВСЕХ увидела!!!! я вообще всегда ВСЕХ рассматриваю и сразу чую...мой человек или нет...не ну если выпью там чего, то может и ошибусь....
А я тебя увидела!!!! Вот только не почуяла... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И никогда не знаешь - кто тебя читает и как слово твоё отзовётся...


Ага...
вот не знала я этого и нормально было....а сейчас...блин...даже и не знаю чего сказать :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> Ты меня ВООБЩЕ НЕ УВИДЕЛА


Нет, я тебя увидела и запомнила твою обалденную косу, которую Геша, почему-то наматывал на руку. :Blink: 
Глядя на аву, я ожидала увидеть такую соби блондинистую блондинку  :Taunt:  а ты совсем другая оказалась!!! Но коса меня сразила, вот мои первые впечатления!  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> я всегда очень этого хотела, особенно в школе..


Знакомо!  :Yes4: 
Я вообще всегда на виду. Хоть серенькое одень. В чёрненькое закутайся. Всё равно увидят. Короче, Маринеску, не быть нам с тобой шпиЁнами. Там нужна внешность обычная.  :Taunt: 
Допиваю кофе, доедаю кусочек колбаски и конфеты Три-икс с клубничным йогуртом в белой глазури и ухожу детей учить доброму и вечному.  :Smile3: 
Мне вчера сказали значимую фразу для меня. Что на таких людях как я держится культура и вообще разумное начало в жизни. Хорошие слова. И вовремя сказанные, а то опять всё задолбало на работе. Концерт 11 июня, дети ходят через раз. Кому - лениво, кто на роликах покатался с последствиями или в волейбол поиграл футбольным мячом, в результате - трое со сломанными руками (вчера было только двое...) Так и будут в гипсе танцевать. Жесть! Надо танец переименовать в  "Весёлый травматолог"  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> не знала я этого и нормально было....а сейчас...блин...даже и не знаю чего сказать


Так везде так. Во всём мире и на всех ресурсах. Я вот нашла одного знакомого. Просто забила его фамилию в поисковик и погуглила. Прочитала, что у него новенького.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ага, значит таки увидела! ну если молчишь, значит я тебе не понравилась!!!! Не стесняйся! Я ВООБЩЕ женщинам не нравлюсь...сначала...я уже привыкла! :Taunt: 



> которую Геша, почему-то наматывал на руку.


Та это у них с Лехой игра такая была..."Воспитание жинки"
Геша, как старший товарищ, учил Лёху как с жинками надо обращаться :Taunt: 
- Когда, женщина тебя не слушается, надо ее взять за косу и потаскать по полу...
Ну а Лёха ж у нас запорожский казак, говорит
- Ага...Ну ка Юлька, готовь косу
А Юлька
-На тебе дулю!!!!
Ну Лёха ко мне...
-Маринк, дай я тебя за косу потаскаю...а то чего то грустно мне...
А мне для Лёшки ничего не жалка!!! :Taunt: 
- Ну, НА Лешка, - говорю, - получи удовольствие...
Вот они меня по очереди за косу и таскали там, когда им грустно было...короче я отдувалась, чтоб им настроение поднять..
Я зимой заплетаюсь, у меня ни одна шапка не лезет...а уши простуженные, поэтому я без шапки ходить не могу...

вот так...
Я вас девоньки покидаю, пора мне по делишкам :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> Ага, значит таки увидела! ну если молчишь, значит я тебе* не понравилась*!!!! Не стесняйся!


*Мариха*, ну мы же с тобой нормальные бабы, ты сама так говорила, мне МУЖИКИ нравятся!!!! 
 :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt: 

А про женщин я просто не знаю, как говорить  :Grin: 

Фсё и я убегаю, а то щас договоримся до чего-нибудь  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> А про женщин я просто не знаю, как говорить


Я знаю, как я отвечу.
Внешность человека имеет значение только тогда, когда ты собираешься строить с этим человеком отношения, тогда и на лицо глянешь и на то, как брюки сидят:))) А когда предполагается просто приятное общение в кругу друзей, разве это имеет значение "нравишься - не нравишься".
Я когда увидела всех вас, у меня просто сердце билось от радости так сильно, что я думала оно вот-вот выпрыгнет из груди.
Вы все рядом со мною, которые казались когда-то такими далёкими и недосягаемыми, как звезды, а теперь я могу вас видеть, слышать и дотрагиваться до вас рукой.
Ильич, Калинчик, Макната, Татуся, Булечка, Макс, Толя, Мариша+Геша, Музыки и все-все, я же сразу написала в теме, что я всегда вас любила, а после встречи так вообще.
Ну какими ещё словами написать, чтобы ты *Маришка* поверила, что не имеет для меня внешность значения, а то что вы просто есть в моей жизни и вот оно СЧАСТЬЕ!!! Я СЧАСТЛИВА ОТ ЭТОГО!!!!
Я вас всех просто ЛЮБЛЮ!!!! И вот кричу об этом на весь форум  :Taunt:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Я когда увидела всех вас,


Как сумасшедше я об этом мечтаю.....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, а Маш...а у тебя начальник случайно в интернет не ходит????


Нет, Мариш, с этой стороны я гранату не ожидаю! Слава Богу, он даже в сотовом телефоне не разбирается! Если ему новый номер нужно забить в телефон - просит меня. Зато он меня ценит как очень"пользительного" работника! Вот! Работаю с ним несколько лет, за это время ни одной бумажки сам не оформил. Меня так и зовут: секретарь механика - прикалываются. А я не обижаюсь! Пусть объем моей работы увеличен вдвое, а оплата нет, зато я в любой момент могу отпроситься. Своего рода - БОНУС! Особенно удобно, когда нужно подготовиться к проведению банкета и провести его.

Ириш! Взяла бы помогла коллеге и подруге(какая я нескромная!) в обретении звонкого псевдонима. У тебя неплохо получается! А то,знакомясь с клиентами, представляюсь примерно так: имечко у меня, как говорится, не круглое, а в сочетании с отчеством выговаривается не всеми и не всегда. Мария Валерьевна! Язык сломаешь! На Машу я уже не очень тяну, поэтому, можно называть просто Мария. Начало веселое! Обычно люди улыбаются. А хотелось бы, чтобы еще и удивились и впечатлились! Поломай голову на досуге! Мой характер ты уже немного знаешь!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Люди! Вы где? Испугалися и разбежалися? Ну и что, что сюда многие заглядывают! Наша страна Флудористан - огромная! Всем места хватит! Всем добрый вечер! Аленушка, наверное, кошечку довязывает?! Мариша клип какой-нибудь мастрячит или в бассейне заплыв делает. Ириша или поет или мужу ужин готовит! А у Тани-Курочки и без нас забот - полон рот! Ээээхххх, "жизня"!!! :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленушка, наверное, кошечку довязывает?!


Алёна не может голодной кошек вязать. Мясо жду. Поужинаю, потом буду спицами стучать. Устала сегодня жутко. Три ансамбля разных было сегодня (два моих, у третьего - репетитором работаю, да индивидуальные ещё...)
Тяжела и неказиста жизнь российского артиста... Дождик вечером начинался, когда с работы шла. Послезавтра - концерт. Завтра пойду в индийскую лавку, там конги привезли. Позырю. Но лучше брать, конечно, вариант брендовый...
О!!!! Мне муж ужин принёс!!! Фотаю его. Поем. Потом вам фотку скину!!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

девочки,здравствуйте!За торты отдельное спасибо!Особенно с кошечкой понравился :Tender: а я сегодня впервые отказала клиенту.Осадок от этого остался,но думаю,что так будет лучше!Больше нервных клеток сохранится))

----------


## Alenajazz

> а я сегодня впервые отказала клиенту.Осадок от этого остался,но думаю,что так будет лучше!


_Личность начинается со слова "Нет!"_

Я тоже сегодня двум ученицам, вернее, их родителям сказала, что отстраняю их детей от выступления. А потому что есть правила в коллективе. И надо быть на генеральной репетиции. Или предупредить хотя бы...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Потом вам фотку скину!!!!


Ну и "ХДЕ"? Я вас спрашиваю?!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ну и "ХДЕ"? Я вас спрашиваю?!


Ишь какая быстренькая!!!  :Taunt: 
Чай пью ещё. Я как японец - за едой думаю только о еде. Вот принесли мне чай со сливками и шоколад "Алёнка" с миндалём, а также вафли венские со взбитыми сливками.
Жди!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Осадок от этого остался,но думаю,что так будет лучше!Больше нервных клеток сохранится))


Ну и правильно сделала! Значит были предпосылки! Хоршим людям трудно отказать! Вывод напрашивается сам собой:" Нет! Такой хоккей нам не нужен!" - голосом  Н.Озерова(был такой очень известный спортивный комментатор с актерским образованием)

----------


## Alenajazz

> голосом Н.Озерова


огого у тебя диапазон... :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Мой ужин сегодня!*  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1873308.jpg[/IMG]

_Я не против изысков кулинарных... Но больше люблю простую пищу._

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Неплохой ужин! Одобрямс! Я хоть и поужинала , но сейчас пойду бутер сварганю и чаабатты с маслом и красной рыбкой в упаковке она тоненькими ломтиками,, почти прозрачными, форель. Вот только фотку собачки своей покажу! Кличка Кнопка, а псевдоним она сама себе выбрала - Манька!

[IMG]http://*********org/1898911.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> огого у тебя диапазон...


Ага! Это если меня хорошенько "раскочегарить", в смысле ввести с состояние эмоционального возбуждения! Ой, девчонки завтра прочтут и опять прикалываться на до мной будут, по поводу возбуждения! Эх, Комика нет! Он бы меня, как мужчина понял бы!

----------


## Alenajazz

> чаабатты с маслом и красной рыбкой в упаковке она тоненькими ломтиками,, почти прозрачными, форель.


Одобрямс!
Я тоже люблю хлеб чиабатта!!!  :Yes4: 
И рыбу красную!!!!
И скоро я её объемся. Ведро рыбы съем!  :Ok: 

Вспомнила, что в детстве у нас на балконе всегда зимой была целая коробка мороженого. Всего было как-то помногу!

----------


## Alenajazz

Машхен! Вот тебе ссылка на маршрут нашего поезда по дороге в Сибирь.* Есть там Поворино!!!* И стоянка минут 15!!! :Yes4: 

http://transport.marshruty.ru/transp...Code=097%D0%A1

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхен! Вот тебе ссылка на маршрут нашего поезда по дороге в Сибирь. Есть там Поворино!!! И стоянка минут 15!!!


Изучу! если звезды будут не против, обязательно встретимся!
 Вот еще    Манюня у моего мужа на коленях, это чтобы представить ее размеры лучше!

[IMG]http://*********org/1892753.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Манюня


Потрясающего обаяния дэвушка!





> если звезды будут не против, обязательно встретимся!


Когда так говорят, мне почему-то кажется, что не хотят встретиться... Я ошибаюсь???  :Smile3: 
Через Поворино - туда. Обратно - через Саратов.

----------


## Комик

Пользуясь случаем, 10 июня уже наступило, от всей души поздравляю нашу Богиню (Стасю) С Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Не буду писать много. Скажу просто два слова: Будь счастлива! :Aga: 
P.S.Вернулся со свадьбы, море положительных эмоций.  :Yahoo: 
Гости из Омска, веселились на славу и оставили самые приятные впечатления! :Ok:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Когда так говорят, мне почему-то кажется, что не хотят встретиться... Я ошибаюсь??? 
> Через Поворино - туда. Обратно - через Саратов.


Ошибаешься! Мне просто нужны детали! Какого числа ты там будешь, далее - муж будет на пасеке или дома, чтобы меня туда отвезти( мин. 40 всего то). Если его не        будет, то мне нужно узнать раписание поездов или автобусов идущих в это день в Поворино! Если что, есть еще вариант! У подруги муж ездит туда на работу. Если его смена, то можно и с ним! Так что я настроена на встречу "сурьезно!"

----------


## Славина

О, какие люди, привет всем!!!
А мы только с работки пришли, а тут жизнь кипит я вижу.
*Марийка*, а какой ты хочешь псевдоним, а тот, что у тебя в нике, Мария Ручьёва, я думала это твоя фамилия? Такой и будь, всё звучно и красиво  :Yes4: 

Я никогда не думала о псевдониме, просто вот так, в один день сложились звёзды и я просто захотела перемен!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> С Днем рождения Богиня!


ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!! С Днем Варенья!!! Как любил говаривать мой сын, когда был в том же возрасте, что и твой сынишка сейчас! :016:  :042:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мария Ручьёва, я думала это твоя фамилия? Такой и будь всё звучно и красиво.


Не-а! Это Таня Курочка меня так назвала - это форумское! А мне нужно для работы! Для клиентов и рекламы! Подумай!

----------


## Славина

> от всей души поздравляю нашу Богиню (Стасю) С Днем рождения!


Ну раз такое дело, то и я поздравляю, а то завтра будет напряжённый день.

*Стася*,* с Днём рождения тебя!*
Пусть наше с тобою знакомство началось не с очень приятных моментов, но знай, я ко всем отношусь с уважением и любовью, и рада буду, если у нас с тобою наладится просто дружеское общение.
Будь счастлива!!!

Ты у нас девушка особенная и пока ты сладко спишь, вот тебе такая открыточка, в нашем кашкадромском стиле, просто улыбнись, когда проснёшься:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Чегой-то меня сегодня на фотки "пробило"! Это мы с мужем: сбор подарков на свадьбе!

[IMG]http://*********net/1399945.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> такая открыточка, в нашем кашкадромском стиле


Шикарная открытка!
*Стася, с Днюхой!
*

----------


## Славина

> мы с мужем: сбор подарков на свадьбе!


*Маш*, а вы что, тоже вместе работаете??? Чего это вы подарки собираете, у нас это делают сваты, или это свадьба родственников?

Ой, *Маш*, забыла про собачку написать, я ведь и собачек люблю, но пока их не имею, но мечтаю, для меня просто рано вставать проблематично, а их наверное выгуливать нужно с утра пораньше.
Я и птичек хочу, и рыбок, и попугаев, и черепашек. Во, я знаю куда я пойду работать в случае чего, в "Зоомагазин" там есть все зверушки, я  их всех люблю  :Yes4: 

Собачка похожа на тебя, такая же глазастая!!!  :Grin: 
А маникюр у неё, просто отпад  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, а вы что тоже вместе работаете???


Ага! Раньше он в другой группе работал(гитара и солист). А потом мы с ним объединились! Он хорошо поет( сказала бы классно, но не скромно) и отвечает за муз. оформление! А я веду и "бэкаю". Пою сама только Ваенгу. После нескольких сложных бронхитов и ларингитов( мое слабое место, очень тяжело протекает, до стационара) голос очень пострадал, остался прежним только муз. слух.

Кстати, забыла ответить! Да это свадьба двоюродного брата, мы старались за всех!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пою сама


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Вот когда люди-то раскрываются! В час тридцать ночи.
Молчала до сих пор. Бордовым тазиком прикидывалась! :Aga: 

А я не умею петь. У меня внутренний слух.  :Meeting:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, забыла про собачку написать, я ведь и собачек люблю, но пока их не имею, но мечтаю, для меня просто рано вставать проблематично, а их наверное выгуливать нужно с утра пораньше.


Ириш, с этой собачкой проблема! Сколько ее не выводи, она все равно лужу сделает. Благо в одном месте это делает. До нее была точно такая,только вся черная. Умная была! Умкой мы ее и звали. Умерла уже. Так вот она спрашивалась всегда! И утром спала на своем кресле, пока мы не встанем, терпела! Мечта, а не собака. Когда эту брали, думали тоже умная! А оказалось - просто красивая!

----------


## Славина

> Пою сама только Ваенгу. После нескольких сложных бронхитов и ларингитов( мое слабое место, очень тяжело протекает, до стационара) голос очень пострадал


Я Ваенгу пою с удовольствием, но не все песни, только те, которые по душе, а в прочем, как и всё.
Но ты давай, не болей, *Маш*, береги голосочек то, он - наш инструмент.
Нужно спать идти, студента рано поднимать завтра, да и к свадьбе свои обновления до ума довести, а то столько всего захотела сразу, а нужно ещё всё это просмотреть и прочувствовать.
Пока, девчоночки, мои, полуночницы. До завтра!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Пока, девчоночки, мои, полуночницы. До завтра!!!


Пока, Ириш! А на счет моего "имени" - подумай! Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Ильич

> Это мы с мужем: сбор подарков на свадьбе!


Вы смелые! Вам предьявы еще не было что деньги пропали? Собрали больше а в коробке меньше? 
Я к деньгам и подаркам вообще не касаюсь. Были случаи, не у меня .. колечко пропало.. и потом разборки.. 
Пусть сваты собирают.


Пы Сы А оператор красавец! В спину снимает!

----------


## Ponj29

*Ильич*, Это Машенька на свадьбе брата, поэтому собирает подарки. А оператор все снимает с одного ракурса "от розетки", к которой камера подключена! :Aga:

----------


## Окрыленная

[B]Я много слов не буду говорить, 
Что в дружбу я давно не верю!!!!
Что на душе всегда болит,
Что я живу на грани веры!!!
Я утром просыпаюсь с петухами,
И сразу вижу, что ОНА НЕ СПИТ,
Что рано с малышом любимым встала,
Что жизнь ее нешуточно бурлит!
С тобой знакома минимально я,
А знаю -вечность пусть всем скажет,
Хочу, чтоб ТЫ жила ВСЕГДА-
Лишь только настоящим!!!!!
Мне наплевать, что говорят,
Что ты вульгарна и спесива,
Что рубишь всех, кто виноват,
Но как-то по-особому.....БОГИНЯ!!!!
Настеныш, СТАСЯ, девочка моя,
Спешу поздравить с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ,
И пусть эпиграфом лишь будет для тебя
Всегда счастлива и с хорошим настроеньем!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я к деньгам и подаркам вообще не касаюсь. Были случаи, не у меня .. колечко пропало.. и потом разборки.. 
> Пусть сваты собирают.


Ильич! Лена права - это ж свадьба брата! А на счет оператора



> Пы Сы А оператор красавец! В спину снимает!


Самое смешное, все что он наснимал, он и запорол! Записи не осталось! Ну и ладно! Свадьба была все равно и веселая! А поэтому она сохранилась в памяти! Ну и немного любительских фото! Профессиональный фотограф снимал только в ЗАГСе.

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, Это Машенька на свадьбе брата, поэтому собирает подарки. А оператор все снимает с одного ракурса "от розетки", к которой камера подключена!


Семен Семенович!!!
Тогда можно деньги собирать :Smile3:  даже нужно.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Стаси с днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Обожаю тебя!!!успеха желаю,удовлетворения от работы и семейного благополучия!!!!Целую!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Стаси с днем рождения!!


Стася!
Когда дочь моя с зятем выбирали имя для своей будущей малышки, они решили назвать её Анастасией.

И вот, сегодня, в 13.45 на свет появилась маленькая Анастасия. Но для себя я давно(ещё тогда) решила, что буду называть её Стасенькой,Стаськой... как тебя...

С твоим праздником,Стася!

[IMG]http://*********org/1869069.gif[/IMG] 

Бабушка Стаськи.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Курица*, *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Славина

_Курочка, от души поздравляю!!! Ураааа!!!_ :Yahoo: 

_Чудо чудесное в мире случилось
Внучка у Курочки на свет появилась!!!
Радости большей и не сыскать
И мы хотим вам все пожелать,
Счастья огромного ей на пути,
Ну а бабушке рядышком только цвести!!!_

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, Машхен, ты в карты играешь? Вопрос не праздный. Вопрос сувенирный. Нарыла в сувенирном магазине карты с видами Таганейро нашего.  :Smile3:

----------


## Окрыленная

Танечка!! Курочка!!!! Я просто счастлива, что именно 10 июня родилась внученька..да еще и Стаська.. Тася.. Наська..Зная свою любимую подружку. могу сказать.. Человечек просто мировой родился!
А это для интереса..
Жизнь люден, родившихся 10 июня,_интересна и многогранна. У них чрезвычайно развиты аналитические способности — они обожают экспериментировать, исследовать, теоретизировать.Рожденные в десятый день месяца управляемы числом 1 (1+0=1) и Солнцем. Люди, родившиеся первого числа, стремятся первенствовать во всем. Солнце дарует им тепло и здоровый эгоизм с ярко выраженной человеческой, позитивной ориентацией. Люди, подчиняющиеся числу 1, имеют собственное мнение по любому вопросу и всегда упорно отстаивают его. Будучи чрезвычайно упрямыми, они в то же время бывают и уступчивыми (Близнецы — подвижный воздушный знак). Совместное влияние Солнца и Меркурия (управителя Близнецов) проявляется в том, что рожденные 10 июня обладают огромным умственным потенциалом. Те, чье число 1, как правило, амбициозны, однако рожденные 10 июня зачастую искусно вуалируют это качество, действуя словно из-за кулис
Сильные стороны

осторожность, даровитость, человечность 
Слабые стороны

чрезмерная эмоциональность, беспокойство, хаотичность 
Мысли вслух

Берите пример с художников — они работают каждый день, даже если не получают за это денег. 
В этот день родились

ИЛЬЯ ГЛАЗУНОВ (художник) ШАРЛЬ КАТЕЛЬ (французский композитор) ФИЛИПП ЭДИНБУРГСКИЙ (герцог, супруг Елизаветы II, королевы Великобритании) ДЖУДИ ГАРЛАНД (американская киноактриса, мать Лайзы Миннелли)_

----------


## Курица

Спасибо всем за внимание к такому событию в моей жизни...вести из перинат.центра г.Пскова обнадёживающие...

Вести с полей:

Девочка-не блондинка (брюнетка), длина волос -более 2 см...губки-бантиком. Нос-курнос - в наличии. глазки-с ресничками...мааааааааааленькая-47 см... :Vah:  :Oj: 
Это все видела на фото ММС (на телефон мамочка сфоткала, когда ходила знакомиться со Стасей).
В пол 8 вечера-встреча с неонатологом-скажет, когда можно кормить...

пока всё...я продолжаю пребывать в полном шоке от произошедшего так нежданно-негаданно рано...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> . Нарыла в сувенирном магазине карты с видами Таганейро нашего.


Ален, не часто, на досуге! Но это ж сувенир!!! Я вот тоже майку нарыла с гербом Берика( ласковое просвище города) нашего. Главное, что произойдет наша "встреча на Эльбе".

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, привет, Машхен! Флудористан - салют!
Вчера купили билеты из Устика (тоже ласковое название города моего детства Усть-Илимска) Про него ещё Пахмутова с Добронравовым песню сочинили:
ПИСЬМО НА УСТЬ-ИЛИМ

Музыка А. Пахмутовой
Слова С. Гребенникова и Н. Добронравова

Над Москвой незнакомые ветры поют,
Над Москвой облака, словно письма, плывут…
Я на карте слежу за маршрутом твоим,
Это странное слово ищу – Усть-Илим.

Усть-Илим на далекой таежной реке,
Усть-Илим от огней городских вдалеке.
Пахнут хвоей зеленые звезды тайги,
И вполголоса сосны читают стихи.

Позови – я пройду сквозь глухую тайгу,
Позови – я приду сквозь метель и пургу,
Оглянись – неприметной таежной сосной
Уж давно я стою за твоею спиной.

Усть-Илим, над Москвой твои ветры поют,
Усть-Илим, твои ветры в дорогу зовут…
Усть-Илим… две зеленых звезды в небесах.
И костер… и тоска в его рыжих глазах.

1963

Так вот. Куплены билеты из Устика в Ангарск. Подруга уже ждёт. Готовит нам поездку на Байкал. А в конце июля - уже и домой отчаливаем. Билеты подорожали прилично...  :Tu:  И это не последнее подорожание. Самые дорогие билеты на поезд будут в августе... Государство умеет нас "обрадовать"...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Готовит нам поездку на Байкал.


Класс, Ален! :Ok:  Я б тоже с удовольствием там побывала! В юности я романтиком была, все мечтала, вот вырасту и уеду и ли на ЦЕЛИНУ или на БАМ! И буду работать на благо родины! Мечты так и остались мечтами! Те мечты, я имею ввиду. Теперь появились более прозаические. Помнишь: красивое красное платье...

----------


## Alenajazz

> вот вырасту и уеду и ли на ЦЕЛИНУ или на БАМ! И буду работать на благо родины!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
А я хотела уехать работать на остров Диксон. Мама буквально в дверях встала и не пускала меня.
- Что ты там будешь делать?
- Танцевать учить!
- Кого??? Белых медведей????

А на БАМ у меня ездил папа. Он вообще с юга поехал на север по комсомольской путёвке - ГЭС строить. И на разные ударные стройки ездил. Я в него такая лёгкая на подъём!
А красное платье - это хорошая мечта. И весьма быстро реализуемая!!! Не можешь купить - закажи у портнихи. Мне свадебное шила моя портниха.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не можешь купить - закажи у портнихи. Мне свадебное шила моя портниха.


Да, Аленушка, признаться я и сама пришла к этому выводу! Даже портниха одна на примете есть. Отзывы хорошие. Посмотрю как она сошьет выпускное платье моей племяннице. Если хорошо, начну искать подходящий материал. А мой фасончик ты мне сама показала! Я сколько не искала в магазинах наших и даже в свадебных салонах искала - все не то! Так что скорее всего таки придется заказывать портнихе!





> - Что ты там будешь делать?
> - Танцевать учить!
> - Кого??? Белых медведей????


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> начну искать подходящий материал.


А вот ткань на платье покупать советую идти с портнихой. Она лучше знает, какая ткань при каком-либо фасоне  как себя поведёт.

Сейчас с Татьяной55 разговаривала - из Омска. Я что-то её уже в отпуск отправила! :Grin:  :Blush2:  А она только завтра выезжает... Это я тогда  в 5 утра не поняла...
Сейчас тебе позвоню - проверка связи!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> проверка связи!


Произведена. Машхен - обладательница приятного голоса! И вскоре будет обладательницей прекрасного красного платья. Обещала к поезду в нём подойти!  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка!Вот я балда! Хорошо, что ты позвонила! А то я в эту среду собиралась ехать на встречу с тобой! Вот прикол бы был! Я б в вагон полезла и начала бы всех людей разглядывать! Ума бы хватило и на весь вагон громко позвать:АЛЕНА!!! Упекли б меня в дурдом или милицию! :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> и на весь вагон громко позвать:АЛЕНА!!!


Стопудово кто-нибудь бы отозвался! На юге имя Алёна - самое популярное!





> Вот прикол бы был!


У меня одна однокурсница так перепутала, а поезд мой (пересадка где была) шёл ночью. Они пришли ночью с толпой однокурсников с пивом и вяленой рыбой на вокзал. И ждали меня всю ночь. Им говорят, что больше не будет поездов южного направления, а они не верят... Говорят, что если Алёна сказала, что едет, значит - едет. В этот раз однокурсница 10 раз уточнила дату и время приезда!  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> В этот раз однокурсница 10 раз уточнила


Ну, да, похоже мне тоже надо сто раз уточнять! Это я просто обрадовалась нашей встрече и на детали внимания не обратила! Подумаешь: июнь-июль! Какая разница! Главное: Алена едет, я ее увижу!

----------


## Alenajazz

> уточнять


Машхен, если есть возможность - позвони в Поворино и уточни время прибытия, потому как я нашла это время в интернете. Поезд я тебе сообщила. Дата выезда из Ростова -* 14 июля*

Надо всё уточнять. Интернет-интернетом, а вдруг теперь другое расписание - летнее какое-нибудь? :Blink:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхен, если есть возможность - позвони в Поворино и уточни время прибытия


Теперь обязательно! Ко мне внезапно гости пришли, поэтому я резко так срулила. Затеяли шашлык во дворе под виноградом! Так что пошла стол накрывать! Пока!

----------


## Alenajazz

Я пришла с концерта. Вроде не совсем залажали мои... Одна девочка так и танцевала с гипсом - ещё не сняли. Так у неё под каждый костюм чехольчик на гипс - в цвет костюму.  :Yes4: 
Фотки скину попозже.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Перед концертом:*

[IMG]http://*********org/1852603.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1852581.jpg[/IMG]

*После концерта:*

[IMG]http://*********org/1887417.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1858727.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Все, гостей проводила и за комп! Аленушка, где такую красоту нашла? Около твоей школы такая клумба цветет? Девчушки хорошенькие!!! Глазки блестят! Сразу видно,  занимаются любимым делом!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Alenajazz*, Аленка, какие девчоночки у тебя классныеееееееееееееее:)
Ален, а ты жесткий преподаватель?

----------


## Alenajazz

> где такую красоту нашла? Около твоей школы такая клумба цветет?


Нет. Это  в парке культуры и отдыха. Концерт был там: в Зелёном театре. Зелёный театр - это открытый театр на территории парка. Там сцена, места для зрителей, гримёрки, там сделан навес для зрителей, звукооператору отдельная кабиночка и вообще всё сделано красиво и с умом! Парк открывается 1 мая и закрывается 31 октября. Всё это время там идут концерты разных творческих коллективов и всегда в зале полный аншлаг. Мы любим там выступать. Там очень хорошая сцена. Она новая, большая и весь город тебя видит. И даже приезжие из других городов и стран. Дети всегда довольны выступлениями в Зелёном театре.
Вот ещё сегодняшние фотки:
*Мой дуэт с танцем "Карамельки"*

[IMG]http://*********org/1854666.jpg[/IMG]

(одна из девчонок - с гипсом...)

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот так гипс был спрятан. Фотка из гримёрки (из зала вообще не было видно, что рука загипсована):

[IMG]http://*********org/1849546.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Люди, я со свадьбы, всё прошло СУПЕРРРР!!!! Я счастлива! Все мои новшества, за которые я так переживала, прошли на УРА!!!
Если соберусь мыслями напишу отчет. Всех люблю!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ален, а ты жесткий преподаватель?


С каждым возрастом - по-разному. С 4-летками как можно жёстким быть? С ними шучу. Так весь урок шутим-плачем-делаем-смеёмся-плачем-шутим :Smile3: 
Со старшаками тоже шутим. С ними и в кафешки ходим. Но это те ученики, с которыми съеден не один пуд соли. Старшаки у меня уже много лет отзанимались. Тут особые отношения. А строга я с учениками групп 1-2 года обучения (6-10 лет). К дисциплине и правилам, которые нужно выполнять неукоснительно - вне зависимости от своего настроения, нужно приучать сразу. Тем более - в эстрадно-спортивной хореографии. Там дети друг другу жизнь доверяют на поддержках!  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

*Алёнчик*, а ты почему не спишь ещё??? Ладно я, у меня эмоции и впечатления и у тебя тоже????
А твой танец на ассоциациях с городом, уже состоялся???

----------


## Alenajazz

> а ты почему не спишь ещё???


Беседы беседовала. Там одна мадама меня назвала профессионально невежественной.  :Taunt: 





> А твой танец на ассоциациях с городом, уже состоялся???


Нет. Сочиняю ещё. Ставить буду осенью. Сейчас эта группа на каникулах, ходит заниматься из её состава только несколько человек (чтобы в буратинку не превратиться  :Taunt: )
Танцы так быстро не ставятся. Особенно массовые... Как я говорю: полгода учим-учим и две минуты позора на выступлении...

----------


## Ильич

*Курица*, 
Нашего полку прибыло?
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

А Стасе повезло с бабусей то.... 
Везучая.....

----------


## Окрыленная

> Если соберусь мыслями напишу отчет. Всех люблю!!!


уж.. пожалуйста... уж.. просим

----------


## Alenajazz

> Беседы беседовала.


Уржалась сегодня! Темку почистили скандальную, но посты почитать успела! Оказывается, если чья-то яркая внешность не даёт покоя, то могут обвинить в непрофессионализме.   :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Там одна мадама меня назвала профессионально невежественной


Ален, Я в шоке!!! Пошли ее наааа небо за  звездочкой - пою!
Мне твоих фотоочетов хватило и чтения твоих постов, чтобы сложилось железобетонное мнение - ТЫ  ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ  СВОЕГО   ДЕЛА!!! Отдающий с танцевальными навыками и СВОЮ  ДУШУ!!! В работе с детьми - это главное! Только тогда отдача будет стопроцентной!!!





> Люди, я со свадьбы, всё прошло СУПЕРРРР!!!! Я счастлива! Все мои новшества, за которые я так переживала, прошли на УРА!!!


Иришка, умница!!! Поздравляю!!! Славина ты наша!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я в шоке!!!


В шоке ты бы была, если бы прочитала темку... Но её уже удалили... 

Энергетический вампиризм. По-другому и не назовёшь то, что было вчера. Пойду, чеснока побольше в мясо добавлю!  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> По-другому и не назовёшь то, что было вчера. Пойду, чеснока побольше в мясо добавлю!


Эт точно! :Taunt:  Я тоже ужин готовлю. Сейчас пойду редиски надергаю, салат, лучка зеленого,чесночка молодого мелко-мелко порублю, петрушку с укропом, порежу с огурчиками и майонезиком заправлю или горчичным маслом( еще не определилась). И буду перемешивать снузу вверх, снизу вверх(как Р.Карцев). Картошечка уже варится. И сайрочка копчененькая слабосоленая. Потом налью в стакан холодного разливного кваса(у нас очень вкусный продают). Стакан приятно запотеет. Эх, хорошо то как! ЛЕТО!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ириш, а чегой-то Мариша наша не заглядывает?! Все бассейном занимается? Или на мастера спорта по плаванию зачет сдает?!

----------


## Славина

> Ириш, а чегой-то Мариша наша не заглядывает


Не знаю, *Маш*  :Meeting:  она вообще как-то странно исчезла.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не знаю, Маш  она вообще как-то странно исчезла.


Может у нее в ее бассейне-озере -Бермудский треугольник?! :Blink:  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Бермудский треугольник?!


а может интернета просто нет...

----------


## Славина

> пришла с Вами попрощаться


Вот эти слова вообще у меня вызвали тревожные ощущения, да ещё и эти разговоры "нравлюсь - не нравлюсь"  :Meeting:  я уже на весь форум о любви заявила, а её всё нет. 
*Маришка*, ты мне нравишься  :Yes4:  особенно в кустах своей сирени, КРАСОТИЩА!  :Grin:  Возвращайся, а?  :Blush2: 
Ладно, подождём ещё, мало ли чем человек занят бывает, так же как и каждый из нас  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> у меня вызвали тревожные ощущения


Да всё нормально! Маринеску так пришла сказать спокойной ночи-приятных снов или просто подосвиданькаться!  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Да всё нормально! Маринеску так пришла сказать спокойной ночи-приятных снов или просто подосвиданькаться!


Просто мне однажды сделали такое замечание, что прощаться, всё равно что расставаться, поэтому к этому слову я так отношусь  :Yes4:  Лучше сказать "До свидания" или "До встречи"  :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Одна надежда - что на нее навалилось много работы! Или Алена права - у нее интернет"кончился". На всякий случай, МАРИШЕЧКА, МИЛАЯ, ХОРОШАЯ!!! МЫ ВСЕ  ТЕБЯ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИМ И УВАЖАЕМ!!! ВЕРНИСЬ!!! МЫ СКУЧАЕМ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*13 июня.*
В этот день родились Гойко Митич, Сергей Маковецкий, Томас Юнг.
Также, 13 июня произошли такие события:

13 июня 1825 года нью-йоркский механик Уолтер Хант запатентовал безопасную булавку. Ему нужно было срочно заплатить долг в 15 долларов, а денег не было. Подумав пару часиков, он сделал эскиз простенькой проволочной застежки.


13 июня 1891 года российский император Александр III подписал рескрипт, где говорилось: «Повелеваю ныне приступить к постройке сплошной через всю Сибирь железной дороги, имеющей соединить обильные дарами природы Сибирские области с сетью внутренних рельсовых сообщений».

Великий Сибирский путь был введен в эксплуатацию 14 июля 1903 года. Начальным пунктом Транссибирской магистрали является Ярославский вокзал в Москве, конечным - железнодорожный вокзал во Владивостоке. Дорога проходит по территориям 14 областей России, трех краев, двух автономных республик, одной автономной области и одного автономного округа Федерации. На ее трассе расположено 87 городов.

Транссиб пересекает 16 крупных рек: Оку, Волгу, Вятку, Каму, Тобол, Иртыш, Обь, Томь, Чулым, Енисей, Селенгу, Зею, Бурею, Амур, Хор и Уссури. На протяжении 207 километров она проходит вдоль озера Байкал и 39 километров - по берегу Амурского залива Японского моря.

Общая протяженность Транссиба по главному пассажирскому ходу (Москва-Владивосток) составляет 9288,2 км.  :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> 13 июня.
> В этот день родились Гойко Митич, Сергей Маковецкий, Томас Юнг.
> Также, 13 июня произошли такие события:


...и моей внуче Стасе исполняется ТРИ дня. :Tender:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Курица*, 
Тань, девушек твоих уже выписали? Уже с внучей обнималась-тискалась?
Или в России по-прежнему, по-порядочному, неделю в роддоме держат?
У нас-то на второй-третий день домой благополучно отправляют...

----------


## Alenajazz

*14 июня!*
_
_Alenajazz
*Регистрация
14.06.2009*

*Угощаю!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1859332.jpg[/IMG]

Я на форуме - 2 года. Быстро время пролетело. :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка, привет! Готовлюсь к свадьбе плотно. Есть просьба к тебе, как к хореографу! Консультация нужна! Прочла верхушку над открыткой и хотела сказать: поздравляю с законным браком! Потом вниз опустила глаза: ан нет это форумская дата! Поздравляю все равно!!! Два года на форуме - это не хухры-мухры!!! Это стаж!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Пиши про свою просьбу. Помогу.  :Yes4: 
 Я только прискакала домой. Заканчиваю репетицию, а тут звонит Татьяна из Омска: "Мы  у вас". Я их быстренько встречаю и идём гулять по Таганрогу. Погуляли, зашли на набережную. Даже  в море ноги помочили слегка...  :Yes4:  И в кафе душевно посидели. Поехали они дальше - в Украину. Скоро у них граница и таможня. Очень позитивная семья!

----------


## Donskova-t

Привет, девочки!!!
У меня маленький фотоотчет...Погодка подвела только. Я в прошлый раз была, было минус 43, а сегодня плюс 3, дождь и ветер 5м в с, но енто меня не пугает!!!

Мы с сестрой. ФИГ ВАМ ГОВОРИМ!!! МЫ СЁ ВИДИМ!!!



Я всегда с собой беру...видеокамеру!!!



какой-то шахматный центр



ну и архитектура (некоторые фото сделаны из окна машины (не всегда чистого)
не знаю Хто это(исправлюсь):



музей геологии нефти и газа





музей природы и человека


дворец дружбы народов





Вообще отдыхать - не работать!!!
Рада всех вас слышать, периодически выхожу читаю, правда не всегда отвечаю... Культурная программа обширная))))


Здесь есть еще парк бронзовых мамонтов в реальный рост, обязательно размещу фото, просто сейчас холодно вот и нейдём к ним)))

----------


## Окрыленная

В который раз вижу эту вывеску.. блин.. там реальная ошибка.. и меня это бесит.. Пошла кофе напьюсь..
Готовлюсь к пятничному выпускному... хочу сделать хвостики.. будет синее платье под грудь..

----------


## Donskova-t

Мы зашли даже им замечание сделали, они кивнули (наивные, думали они не знают)...Думаю мы не первые))))


Ириша, у  тебя снова новое фото, ты хороша, обаятельна и неотразима....Выкладывай потом с хвостиками, и в платюшке под грудь -  заценим....  :Yes4: 
А на счет вывески....ну что сделаешь.....Я видела в магазине ценник на рыбе "ЧУХОНЬ".... Так бывает, не обращай внимания....

----------


## Donskova-t

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: А еще у Танюшиной внучки сегодня 5 денечков отроду!!! Поздравляю!!!!

Ещё вчера б назвали бабушкой:
ух! как бы это Вас задело!
Ну, а сегодня? Вот и ладушки:
не просто так же ведь - за дело!
Ну, что ж, бабуля наша юная,
забот у Вас теперь прибавится!
Мы знаем: Вы об этом думали.
И знаем: это Вам понравится!
Детишек - молодых родителей -
от нас целуйте горячо!
И им, хотите-не хотите ли,
готовьтесь подставлять плечо!
Ну, а внучатам от рождения
всего нужнее - спору нет:
любовь в семье, бабули мнение
и... мудрый дедушкин совет!



В жизни нету места бедам,
Стали бабой вы и дедом!
Тянет крохотные ручки
Ваша маленькая внучка,
Только закричит: «Агу!»,
Бабушка в ответ: «Бегу!»,
Если слёзы вдруг из глаз,
Дед спешит: «Сейчас-сейчас»!
Пусть растёт красавицей,
Всем мальчишкам нравится!
Пусть растёт пригожей
И на вас похожей!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> В который раз вижу эту вывеску.. блин.. там реальная ошибка.. и меня это бесит..


Да уж, Иришка, нынешние бизнесмены не отличаюся блестящим образованием. Жаль, что и в рекламных агентствах находятся люди несведущие. Во флудилку много людей заглядывает, вдруг кому то поможет, объясню, что возмутило Ириску:Пишутся слитно, как правило, наречия, образованные соединением предлога и существительного (наверх, сверх,ВДАЛИ, вследствие).

----------


## Alenajazz

*Donskova-t*, а мы будем Бузулук проезжать тоже!!!!
Итак, сегодня не было интернета до вечера. Мы купили обратные билеты домой на поезд Иркутск-Ростов и... ДОЧЬ ЗАЩИТИЛА ДИПЛОМ НА ОТЛИЧНО!!!!! Мы готовим плов! И даже я торт ваяю. НЕ пеку. А именно ваяю! Он не печётся. Фото и рецепт скину! Меня распирает от гордости! Фотку дочки тоже попозже скину -  я утром её на экзамен провожала и сфотала на лестнице.



> на рыбе "ЧУХОНЬ".


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А еще у Танюшиной внучки сегодня 5 денечков отроду!!!


*Татьяна-Курочка! Тебе поздравления в связи с рождением внучки от Татьяны55!!! Я с ней поделилась общей нашей радостью!*  :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> от Татьяны55!!! Я с ней поделилась общей нашей радостью!


*Алёнка* приветик!!! Принимай поздравления за дочу-умницу!!! Рецепт торта и фото дочи ждём с нетерпением. :Aga:  А где сама *Татьяна55* пропала???

А кстати,  я о тебе сегодня думала, когда в "Хочухе" писала, чтобы у всех, что желалось то и сбылось, а тут ты с такими новостями про билеты. :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А где сама Татьяна55 пропала???


Она не пропала, она уже в Украине! В Мариуполе, точнее говоря! В 2 часа ночи ещё границу они не прошли, она мне СМСку отправляла с благодарностью за экскурсию. Мы вчера с её семьёй с 7 вечера и допоздна по нашему городу шарахались. Даже удалось прорваться в закрытые уже исторические объекты!  :Taunt:  Я только сказала, что люди аж из Омска приехали, чтобы посмотреть на лавку Чехова, как нас впустили  :Grin: 
Посидели и в кафе с котами-зайцами (я ранее фотку скидывала), просто погуляли по городу, сходили на набережную, в парк. Фотались много. Но фотоаппарат - у мужа Татьяны. Поэтому фотки увидим позже. Я без фотика была.... (так как была на работе и тут звонок от Татьяны  :Vah: )
Они месяц путешествовать будут. Увидимся теперь с ними в Омске - 17 июля мы его проезжаем! Надарили нам всяких вкусняшек!!! :Girl Blum2:  Я себе урвала также футболку хоккейной команды "Авангард" из Омска (вообще-то мужу везли, но... мне нравится хоккей и я же в него играла - хоть и в дворовой команде, да и вратарём, но всё же! Муж уступил, видя мой горящий взор)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ДОЧЬ ЗАЩИТИЛА ДИПЛОМ НА ОТЛИЧНО!!!!!


Аленушка!Поздравляю с таким замечательным событием!!!Я представляю, гордость распирает, наверное!!! Умничка-девочка!!! Какие дальнейшие планы? Уже есть соображения:дальше учиться или работать пойдет? И еще, ты нам демонстрировала ее творческие проявления, как быть с ними? Может она в артистки пойдет?! Есть и внешность и необходимые задатки. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Есть и внешность и необходимые задатки.


Но есть и физико-математические мозги. А артистки в семье и меня достаточно.... :Grin: 




> дальше учиться или работать пойдет?


Пока устраиваться в Ростове на работу будет. Аспирантуры по её специальности нет. Но что-то про магистратуру Лерсон мне говорила. :Yes4: 




> ты нам демонстрировала ее творческие проявления, как быть с ними?


Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно. Везде пригодится творческое начало и умение креативно мыслить! А танец дал и великолепную физическую форму и сильный характер. А вообще, она ведь Телец по гороскопу. Тельцы всегда щедро одарены от природы именно в сфере искусства. У Лерсона и художественная школа за плечами, и театр песни, и игра на флейте, и выпущенный сборник стихов, и 14 лет занятий в ансамбле танца, да и руки растут откуда надо. Сейчас скину игрушку, которую она сшила на день рождения своему жениху!

----------


## Славина

Ну теперь мне всё понятно  :Aga:  кто у тебя проездом был, а то ты писала, а я и не туда :)))

Ну и где же наша *Мариха* теперь, все отозвались уже, а её всё нет  :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

Тортик:

[IMG]http://*********org/1894047.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1890975.jpg[/IMG]

*Анатольевна, именно про этот торт я тебе говорила!!!*
*Рецепт прост до умопомрачения!*
*Если у вас не работает духовка или вам не хочется в жару заниматься выпечкой и стоять у мартена в ожидании выпекания бисквита, то этот рецепт - для вас!!!!*

Три шоколадных бисквитных коржа (купить)
Сметана (баночка)
Сахар - полстакана
Бананы (от 3 до 5 штук)
1-2 киви (для украшения)

Взбить сметану с сахаром (сметана - не домашняя, 20-процентная подойдёт  :Yes4: )
Натереть на крупной тёрке бананы. Добавить ко взбитой сметане.
Намазать этим кремом коржи. Сверху украсить свежими фруктами (у меня на фото груши и киви)

----------


## Alenajazz

Так никто и не пришёл.... Сама тортик съем. С гостями темы.  :Taunt:

----------


## Donskova-t

> Donskova-t, а мы будем Бузулук проезжать тоже!!!!


ТАК ТАК ТАК!!! С этого места поподробнее... Когда? В какое время? Если я вернусь, давай магнитик "Бузулук"  привезу к перрону.....И одним глазиком увидимся!!! :Derisive: 






> ДОЧЬ ЗАЩИТИЛА ДИПЛОМ НА ОТЛИЧНО!!!!!


Урра!!! Поздравляюююууууу!!!! И завидую белой завистью, у меня у самой диплом в марте...



_Мы все очень рады!!!!_


_Ну и праздничный  САЛЮТ!!!!_



Машенька, Ириша!!! И всем кто еще забредет в эту чудесную темку ПРИВЕТИК!


*Приветствую вас от всей души,

Желаю встретить утречко в тиши!

Проснуться сладко, утром наслаждаясь,

И веселее с новым днем встречаясь!

Пусть настроенье бодрое  и радость принесет,

Наставший день сюрприз преподнесет!
*

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!

*Танюш*, привет, здорово, когда есть кому приветствовать с утра, да ещё и такими чудесными стихами, спасибо. 
Я уже улыбаюсь, хотя в кране нет воды со вчерашнего дня, а для меня вода, это всё равно, что для дельфина океан, люблю плескаться, хотя муж ругает, что я не экономная, ну да, ну такая я, дельфиниха  :Blush2:   :Grin: 

[br]

----------


## Alenajazz

> С этого места поподробнее... Когда? В какое время?


1 августа в 7.42 московского времени. Стоянка полчаса.Вот карта маршрута нашего поезда:
http://transport.marshruty.ru/transp...Code=241%D0%98

----------


## Анатольевна

*Alenajazz*, 
Вы, само собой, и обратно через нас))) Только ночью...

Тортик, кстати сделала. Те же коржи, только крем - шоколадное масло с шоколадной сгущёнкой 2:1. Между коржами - киви, банан и сверху - клубничка.
Сфотографировать не успела. :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вы, само собой, и обратно через нас)))


Само собой! По-другому никак не проедешь. Чепчиком хоть помаши на обратной дороге!  :Grin: 
На меня в кассе подозрительно смотрели, когда я просила уточнить время остановок в различных населённых пунктах (места проживания наших форумчан)  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> На меня в кассе подозрительно смотрели, когда я просила уточнить время остановок в различных населённых пунктах (места проживания наших форумчан)


Смотри, Ален, "запалят" тебя, в КГБ сдадут, как "шпиенку"!ОТ ить, люди какие недоверчивые пошли!
За тортик и за рецепт спасибо, вкусно, наверное, как-нибудь забабахаю!
Всем обитателям Флудористана горячий привет!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Всем обитателям Флудористана горячий привет!!!


что-то тихо сегодня в государстве:)

----------


## Alenajazz

> в КГБ сдадут,


Машхен, КГБ давно нет.... :Grin: 
Кстати, коктейльчик под одноимённым названием весьма неплохой!




> что-то тихо сегодня в государстве


У меня репетиции перед конкурсом. Пришла еле живая.... Растянула мышцы спины, ногу травмировала. Доползла еле-еле.... 
Сижу тихонькая, итоги хореографического форумского конкурса подвожу.... После 24 часов опубликуем уже.
_Я же председатель худсовета (шёпотом)_

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня репетиции перед конкурсом. Пришла еле живая.... Растянула мышцы спины, ногу травмировала. Доползла еле-еле....


Эх, ты, акробатка ты наша! Аккуратнее нужно быть! Ты ж не просто человек, а достояние форума:



> Я же председатель худсовета


Желаю , чтоб у твоих вязаных кошек заболело, а у тебя все зажило!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Желаю , чтоб у твоих вязаных кошек заболело, а у тебя все зажило!!!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Taunt: 
Не сплю вторую ночь. То впечатления от приезда Татьяны, то защита диплома у дочери. Я всё переживала, что у неё будет как у меня... Я ведь на красный диплом шла. Но разошлись во мнениях с одним преподавателем... А он - и.о.председателя экзаменационной комиссии был назначен, так как сам председатель опаздывал на один день... Жаль. Все пятёрки... И один только госэкзамен сдан на "4"... :Tu:  И диплом защитила на отлично...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Жаль. Все пятёрки... И один только госэкзамен сдан на "4"... И диплом защитила на отлично...


Аленушка, диплом - это бумажка! А знания - в голове! Есть люди с купленными красными дипломами, которые пишут на вывесках своих кафе:" В дали от жен". И никакая красивая красная "корочка" им не поможет замаскировать свою безграмотность! А про твою эрудицию и острый ум я уже писала! Куда ж умище то девать?! Его не скроешь!

----------


## Славина

*Марийка* , привет тебе, не спящей!!! :))))
Я с работки! Сегодня денежек много, а удовлетворения ноль, бывает и такое. Работа однако.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сегодня денежек много, а удовлетворения ноль, бывает и такое


Привет, Ириш! Рада тебя видеть! Да, бывает и такое! Не знаю, как ты, а я такие моменты долго помню! Перевариваю...

----------


## Славина

*Марийка*, вроде сегодня всё хорошо было, без напряга, ручки целовали, танцевать приглашали, *но*, сегодня было исключение, я согласилась, мужчинка, бывший наш заказчик, мы свадьбу работали его сыночку, добрым словом вспоминал ту свадьбу, ручки целовал и на танец приглашал, приятных слов наговорил, но, он - *афганец, лётчик*, во время танца такого наговорил, о смерти,  о плене, о мести, что просто *жуть*, я ему сказала:"Нужно жить дальше!" он согласился, но ощущения  у меня, какие-то странные... :Meeting:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Понятно, Ириш! Я про другое подумала! Сама знаешь, бывают ситуации, когда все идет не так как задумано было. И несмотря на все старания- "игра идет в одни ворота". А когда нет отдачи, нет самоудовлетворения! И никакие "денашки" не спасут от разочарования!

----------


## Славина

> "игра идет в одни ворота"


А может так и  было, люди просто заказывали свои любимые композиции, в основном медленные,танцевали мало, больше слушали, может поэтому. Когда люди жгут, то и сам горишь.

*Марийка*, пойду спать, у ребёнка завтра экзамен, нужно рано вставать, пока, дорогая моя, до завтра!!!
А в субботу у меня выпускной, 9-й класс, а я ещё не готова, нужно собраться с мыслями. Доброй ночи тебе!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Когда люди жгут, то и сам горишь.


Да, Ириш, это правда! Эмоции и энергетика, как положительная так и отрицательная, передается от человека к человеку! Я вот, смотрю на твою аву и улыбаюсь вместе с тобой! Иногда настроение не очень. Зайду во флудилочку, почитаю ваши посты, и хандру - как рукой снимет!
Пошли спать! Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Славина

> Я вот, смотрю на твою аву и улыбаюсь вместе с тобой


А вот на это я и расчитывала!  :Yes4:   :Smile3: 

А слова, подписанные под моим ником, это тоже из песни, хорошей такой, посвящённой любимому человеку.

Как говорится "Нам песня строить и жить помогает!!!" Пока, *Марийка*!!!

----------


## Donskova-t

> 1 августа в 7.42 московского времени. Стоянка полчаса.Вот карта маршрута нашего поезда:


Я уже вернусь домой, обязательно увидимся!!! Я с маршрутом ничего не поняла, правда... ну ладно разберемся... 



> Я ведь на красный диплом шла. Но разошлись во мнениях с одним преподавателем... А он - и.о.председателя экзаменационной комиссии был назначен, так как сам председатель опаздывал на один день... Жаль. Все пятёрки... И один только госэкзамен сдан на "4"... И диплом защитила на отлично...


Аленушка, не переживай! Два раза в марганцовку и ВСЁ - Диплом красный!!!


_Всем девочкам доброго утра!!!_ 
Ну и с утра немного улыбнемся.... Такая фраза мне попалась с утра на глаза в инете:
Лучше 10 раз наступить на взрослые грабли, чем 3 раза на детские)))!!!
Всем удачного дня! и ни разу не наступать на грабли... До завтра!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я с маршрутом ничего не поняла, правда...


Да вроде всё понятно... На 4 день после выезда будем тебя проезжать. Выезжаем 29 июля. Первое время в сообщении - время московское. Это время приезда. Дальше сколько стоянка. И во сколько отправление. А то, что через чёрточку - не смотри! У вас же московское время?

_Оренбург_  *4 день* 	02:32 / 01:32 	45 мин 	

*Бузулук*  *07:42* / 06:42 	29 мин  *08:11* / 07:11

----------


## Окрыленная

Все доброе утро!!! Сегодня я веду выпускной в 9 классе, возбуждение не спадает с самого утра. как будто сама выпускаюсь!!!
Распечатала своих тарелок, взяла для Раков- свистки, зарядку- это у меня реанимация для грустных гостей.
сегодня было два звонка на свадьбу.. и снова это число-6 августа.. итого 5 заказов-звонков.. Что за число такое? И знаете, что приятно.. слышать разочарование в голосе заказчиков.. А мы так хотели Вас

----------


## Курица

Не писала...мои девочки были врозь...сегодня мамочка(она же-моя доча),которой вчера сняли швы(КС) воссоединится с дочей(она же-моя внуча) в детском отделении областной больницы. И они впервые будут рядом не через стекло кювеза, а так. чтоб можно было потрогать...прошла неделя с момента КС, а мне кажется-месяц.Молочко есть, сцеживала-носила-обрабатывали его и скармливали лялечке-по 20 гр. пока получалось через 3 часа, но пищу принимала, ела всё. теперь научат дочу сосать маму и отпустят восвояси.т.к. патологий у дитя не обнаружено.
Молились все и продолжаем это делать.Сейчас папа пошёл в ЗАГС регистрировать Анастасию Вадимовну.
Мама-в обл. б-це, ждет 12 час. дня-воссоединения с дочей.
А бабушка пишем вам, а через минуту будет себя за шиворот взяв, заставлять собрать все в кучу к свадьбе, которая в 17 часов сегдня...Пойду денежку на коляску зарабатывать)))

Всем-привет!!!!!!!! :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> Сегодня я веду выпускной в 9 классе, возбуждение не спадает с самого утра. как будто сама выпускаюсь!!!


*Ириш*, привет!!! Возбуждение это хорошо, значит сможешь и людей завести, поэтому удачи тебе сегодня!!!

*Танюш*, приветик!!!

Мы рады за вас!!!!!  :Aga:  
Я сначала обрадовалась, написала, а потом, когда поняла в чём дело, ты же писала, что ждёте в июле, а тут, тут я и замолкла, ждала новостей.
Теперь-то всё позади, пусть доча и внуча скорее поправляются и набираются сил, а бабуля, ну конечно, на колясочку-то подмогни, да и не только  :Grin:  
Удачи!!!

----------


## Курица

> Теперь-то всё позади, пусть доча и внуча скорее поправляются и набираются сил


Всё. они(девочки)-вместе, Вадиму тоже дочку показали.
Теперь только ждать :Vishenka 10: , чтоб начала САМА сосать -как начнет прибавлять в весе-домой...к бабушке Курице...
Всё остальное-в моей автоподписи... :Aga:

----------


## Долька лимона

> Всё. они(девочки)-вместе, Вадиму тоже дочку показали.


Ураааааа!!!! Слава Богу!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

Пришла с работки, сегодня был замечательный вечер  :Ok:  а дома ссорятся два скорпиона, сын и отец, можно сойти с ума......  :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ссорятся два скорпиона, сын и отец, можно сойти с ума......


Ховайся, кто может.... Хорошо, что Скорпионы быстро ссоры забывают.  :Yes4: 

 У меня до отъезда в Абхазию осталось несколько денёчков. Они, в основном, наполнены оргвопросами, репетициями, но есть немного времени и для любимого форума! Перед самым отъездом и по приезду обязательно отпишусь! Конкурсы - это всегда волнение и непредсказуемость...
Каждое исполнение танца ребёнком - это такая непредсказуемая вещь...  :Yes4:  :Tu:  :Aga: 
Сегодня написала статью к юбилею своего хореографического отделения и отправила в Иркутск. Как там были рады!!!!! Планирую зайти, когда буду там в июле. Как раз будут экзамены и увижу своих преподавателей. Мне всегда везло на людей, дающих знания. Преподаватели все как на подбор у меня были прекрасные - что в детстве, что в юности.

----------


## Славина

> Ховайся, кто может


  :Yes4:  А третий скорпион в семье - свекровь, но она замечательная у меня и всегда на моей стороне:)))




> Хорошо, что Скорпионы быстро ссоры забывают


Но они так часто это делают, правда сегодня с утра тишина, а так, мечешься между ними, как между двух жал  :Vah:  гляди и мне достанется  :Grin: 

*Алён*, прикольная у тебя ава, а кошечка, которая обернулась, похожа на тебя:)))

Ну вот и я отметилась сегодня, пойду дальше готовиться к выпускному.

Интересно, как там *Иришка* отстрелялась, отсыпается наверное.

----------


## Окрыленная

Девочки!! Все просто просто супер!! Правда перед выпускным поменяла миллион нарядов..и причесок..
И так всегда.. поняла.. что нужно сбавить темпы принятия пищи..Короче похудеть..

потом проба и попытка №2. Ленточка постоянно слетала с головы..

 и решила.. классику..

 отчет- в отчетах.. эмоции бьют через край.. всё получилось!!!
Машенье желаю отлично провести свадьбу!!! Иришке- выпускной!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Мне  скинули видео моего коллектива. Проводили в апреле мастер-класс. Маша Ручьёва, ты же хотела посмотреть на моих танцоров? И Иринка-которая со всеми скорпионами уживается, тоже вроде хотела посмотреть... Только это не танец, а фрагмент урока по эстрадно-спортивному танцу. За кадром мой голос.  :Smile3: 

http://youtu.be/7GPLvWl07K8

----------


## Dju

> Сегодня написала статью к юбилею своего хореографического отделения и отправила в Иркутск. Как там были рады!!!!! Планирую зайти, когда буду там в июле.


Вот тут-то я тебя и перехвачу!  :Taunt:  
Что-то в наши края форумчане зачастили. Скоро Веселинка нарисуется, потом Аленка...  :Meeting:  Может еще кто поддержит?  :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в наши края форумчане зачастили.


Я же на родину еду!!!! А с тебя, не забывай, найти координаты бурятского ресторана, очень хочется удивить супруга национальными блюдами! :Yes4: 




> Может еще кто поддержит?


Я буду с подругой, которая живёт в Ангарске. Она там же, где и я  училась. А на остров Юности реально будет зарулить???? Там рядом корпус моего универа (филфак)
Удивилась сама, что ещё названия помню... И микрорайонов названия, и имена-фамилии преподавателей своих и однокурсников.... Хотя это всё было уже в прошлом веке...
Сейчас скину фотку дочери. Это она на даче в Ростове.

[IMG]http://*********net/1468468.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Девчоночки! Хорошие мои! Спасибо всем за поддержку и эмоциональный настрой! Хотя... Ириша-Ириска, предчувствие меня не обмануло. Свадьба классная ... была бы, если бы... Короче, у нас сломался усилитель и целый час, пока муж занимался ремонтом, я паталась не разочаровать гостей и молодых. Кое-как удалось потянуть время. Потом опять все пошло отлично, все благодарили, и говорили, что почти не заметили отсутствия музыки. Но у меня осадок остался. Высылаю несколько фоток, чтобы не быть голословной, что свадьба не смотря ни на что-удалась!
Поем!
[IMG]http://*********net/1449074.jpg[/IMG]
Сбор подарков. Св-ли - пираты стимулируют отъем денег у населения.
[IMG]http://*********net/1487989.jpg[/IMG]
Поем "серенаду" - " Я люблю тебя милая!" Невеста в восторге!
[IMG]http://*********net/1448053.jpg[/IMG]
Первая пара, которую я отговорила продавать торт! Так нежно кормили друг друга.
[IMG]http://*********net/1443956.jpg[/IMG]
Вот коротенько о сегодняшнем вечере. Еще раз спасибо всем! Я вас обожаю!
P.S. А свидетельница взяла все мои визитки, какие были с собой. У нее свой свадебный салон. А еще она сказала:" Я забиваю вас на следующий год. Собираюсь замуж, вы ведете." Эх, если бы не поломка аппаратуры, я была бы счастлива.

----------


## Славина

Люди, мои дорогие!!! Я отстрелялась!!!  :Yahoo: 
Уже по традиции захожу после работы, усталости нет совсем, всё прошло легко и весело, дети и родители умнички такие, правда всё, что заготовила, ушло так быстро, пришлось на ходу вспоминать безреквизитные игры :))) 
Всё прошло супер!!! Ручеёк "Быстро-медленно" вообще всех на уши ставит, так увлеклись в него играть, что он уже закончился и следующая тема пошла, просто танцевальная, а они всё играют  :Grin:  И как всегда командные игры на построение и моя перестраивалка "Выпускник" прошли так шумно и весело  :Ok:  Потом мы путешествовали по странам, чтобы посмотреть, как там отмечают выпускной  :Grin:  а заодно и потанцевать танцы народов мира, вот тут дети выдали по полной, даже я не ожидала. 
Остальное, просто всё замечательно, о, хотела два слова  :Blink:  а уже отчет пишется  :Grin: 
Короче, всех люблю!!! И работу свою тоже, даже очень :Aga: 


*Иришка*, какая же ты синеглазая, точная незабудка  :Yes4: 

О, *Марийка*!!! Рада видеть тебя, полуночница моя:)))))

Ну ты умничка!!! Молодечик!!! Красотулька!!! У нас сегодня тоже свет отключили, правда не надолго, так что всё хорошо, что хорошо заканчивается  :Aga: 

И у нас все визитки разобрали, выпускники и родители иногородние были и один заказ на свадьбу взяли:))))

----------


## Славина

> фрагмент урока по эстрадно-спортивному танцу.


*Алён*, посмотрела, здорово!!! :Ok:  Спасибо!!!
Захотелось оказаться среди твоих девчонок и так же поупражняться  :Grin: 

А спать сегодня что-то совсем не хочется :)))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет, жителям Флудористана!!! 
Ириша Славина! Поздравляю! Твой псевдоним все-таки работает!!! Слава тебя настигла! Славно!!! А мне не придумала?

Аленушка, посмотрела видео! Очень понравилось! Голос педагога(твой) ровный, почти ласковый! И такая мысль у меня: твои девочки очень доверяют тебе и друг другу! Без этого полного доверия, не было бы таких успехов, сложных поддержек и стоек! Немного пошучу. Они все такие маленькие, тоненькие, крохотулечки и все "скочут" и "скочут"!(из фильма "Экипаж")

----------


## sa-sha76

отработала вчера свадьбу.....сама не понимаю теперь почему так нервничала.. всё прошло просто отлично  я даже сама удивляюсь как в частном доме отработала и гости на полную катушку веселились  а неудобства то были.... вчера во время работы предварительно посмотрела фото у фотографа  мне понравилось.. постараюсь на следующей неделе фото забрать ....выставляю пару кадриков    те что сама шёлкнула..но честно говоря было просто некогда фотографировать поэтому доверила всё фотографу
зажжение очага...
[IMG]http://*********net/1446802m.jpg[/IMG]...
гадание мальчик девочки или двойня (в руках у молодых чемоданчик (в нём вино продают 3 вида по литр..когда мои вино выпили вот и использую для гадания чемоданчик а что очень даже удобно   в этом случае у них будет двойня  а как говорится поживём увидим  

[IMG]http://*********net/1507221m.jpg[/IMG]
больше стоящих фото не нашла  подождите до следующей недели...проводила немного видоизменённый конкурс с трусами и сердечками..но всё..молчу...ждите фото там всё будет видно.....

----------


## Славина

> Ириша Славина! Поздравляю! Твой псевдоним все-таки работает!!! Слава тебя настигла! Славно!!! А мне не придумала?


*Марийка*, спасибо тебе. Вчера хотела представиться по-новому и даже строчки сочинила, но... не решилась, всё-таки мы с мужем вдвоём работаем, а тут я такая-то, а так хотелось  :Blush2:  
А  наш вокальный дуэт называется "Free Time" так и говорю в конце, что для вас сегодня работал такой-то дуэт.

*Марийка*, думала и над твоим, но это всё так индивидуально.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Марийка, думала и над твоим, но это всё так индивидуально.


Эт точно! Моя индивидуальность вопиет о смене имени вообще! Имеется ввиду для клиентов! Маше или Марие не хватает солидности, что ли?! Хочется представивиться так, что всем сразу станет ясно:"ху из ху"! Вот, голову ломаю, но пока ничего подходящего не отрыла. 
А по поводу:



> не решилась, всё-таки мы с мужем вдвоём работаем, а тут я такая-то, а так хотелось


Мы тоже с мужем работаем. но я представляю и его и себя, а вместе мы- группа...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Иришка, какая же ты синеглазая, точная незабудка


да Иришка тебе синий цвет беспподобно идёт  и глазки..как васильки



> Ириша Славина! Поздравляю! Твой псевдоним все-таки работает!!!


2 дня соображала про кого речь  а когда дошло так долго смеялась ира- Ирусик..это же ты...да...видно я точно отстала от жизни форума....

----------


## Славина

> 2 дня соображала про кого речь


 :Taunt: 




> а когда дошло так долго смеялась


 :Blink: 




> ира- Ирусик..это же ты.


 :Aga:  собственной персоной.

И мы тут псевдонимами, балуемся  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ириш, ничего про нашу Маришу не слышно? А то "меня терзают смутные сомненья": не в больнице ли она? Может ей нужна наша помощь? Бросаю клич всем, кто живет в тех же краях: люди помогите что-нибудь узнать о нашем друге!!!

----------


## Славина

> Ириш, ничего про нашу Маришу не слышно?


Я тоже думаю о ней каждый день, вот недаром я запереживала, когда она зашла "попрощаться". 
Как появится, обязательно спрошу номер её телефона.

----------


## Окрыленная

Меня тоже тревожит ее отсутствие...
Вчера готовясь к выпускному подумала создать темку *БУДУАРНЫЕ истории онлайн или Как ведущие готовятся на выход!!!* Как вы думаете???

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> БУДУАРНЫЕ истории онлайн или Как ведущие готовятся на выход!!! Как вы думаете???


Ириш, мне кажется, может получиться полезная и интересная темка! А что?! Бывают моменты, когда нужен настрой, "волшебный пендель", в конце концов, просто житейские советы. Замути!

----------


## Окрыленная

> моменты, когда нужен настрой, "волшебный пендель"


так о тебе и думала.. реанимация.. некая..

----------


## Славина

> создать темку БУДУАРНЫЕ истории онлайн или Как ведущие готовятся на выход!


Например?
Как можно готовиться к выходу? Собираться, наряжаться, волноваться, что имеется ввиду?

----------


## Окрыленная

> Как можно готовиться к выходу? Собираться, наряжаться, волноваться, что имеется ввиду?


Да и мы.. будем всех реанимировать.. советовать.. Тут можно выставлять фото нас перед выходом.. наши волнения.. переживания..

----------


## Славина

Меня всегда тошнит и я чаще нервничаю, чем веду себя прилично  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Меня всегда тошнит и я чаще нервничаю, чем веду себя прилично


вот и узнаем.. кто какой.. меня.. извините..тянет выпить.. холодного шампанского

----------


## Славина

> Эт точно! Моя индивидуальность вопиет о смене имени вообще! Имеется ввиду для клиентов! Маше или Марие не хватает солидности


*Маш*, а почему ты не хочешь взять в работу то, что для тебя придумала Курочка.

Мария Ручьёва! Сольётся с вами в ритме праздника, с удовольствием и лёгкостью увлечёт вас за собою. Окунитесь в атмосферу праздника вместе с Марией Ручьёвой.

*Маш*, ну что-то в этом роде можно придумать или зарифмовать, а?

----------


## Славина

> вот и узнаем.. кто какой.. меня.. извините..тянет выпить.. холодного шампанского


Вот мы и узнали какие мы  :Grin:  

Дело хозяйское, создавай.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Вот мы и узнали какие мы


как назвать? хочется с вами посоветоваться..

----------


## Славина

> как назвать?


Ты же уже вроде назвала? 

Или так "Ваш выход, тамада!" :))))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, а почему ты не хочешь взять в работу то, что для тебя придумала Курочка.
> 
> Мария Ручьёва! Сольётся с вами в ритме праздника, с удовольствием и лёгкостью увлечёт вас за собою. Окунитесь в атмосферу праздника вместе с Марией Ручьёвой.


Ира( а не Ириша -потому что вас здесь и сейчас две, чтобы не запутаться), сижу улыбаюсь. Прикольно, конечно, даже логично звучит для Тамады. Но это имя - Мария... была бы хоть Марина, тогда бы ладно.Да,надо искать чего-нить подходящее.

Ириска( по причине см выше)! Значит, шампусик дарит тебе настроение? А меня, как Иру мутит от волненья, когда я собираюсь на банкет. Да и на банкете, ни одной виноградинки в себя впихнуть не могу, только пью воду без газа ведрами - когда волнуюсь во рту сухо, как в пустыне. Может кто-нибудь даст совет, чтобы и воду не хлебать и сухости во рту не было - очень мешает говорить четко. :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Но это имя - Мария.


*Мария*, звучит очень красиво!!! Ты глупенькая, зачем имя то менять, ну прислушайся ко мне, вот я много всего передумала, а вот это больше всего по душе, попробуй, могу зарифмовать попробовать. 




> Да и на банкете, ни одной виноградинки в себя впихнуть не могу, только пью воду без газа ведрами - когда волнуюсь во рту сухо, как в пустыне


:))))) У меня тоже самое, кушать в этот день вообще не могу, только пить и пью много.
И  когда говорю, также пересыхает во рту :))) иногда даже верхняя губа прилипает к зубам  :Taunt: 
 Но это только в начале, пока волнуюсь, потом проходит, но воду всё равно пью.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> иногда даже верхняя губа прилипает к зубам 
> Но это только в начале, пока волнуюсь, потом проходит, но воду всё равно пью


Во-во! Знакомая история! Прям наказание!
Ну, попробуй, зарифмуй, а вдруг "зрители" оценят?! Тем более, что




> вот я много всего передумала


Я тебе доверяю! У тебя и опыт и вкус развит в полной мере!

----------


## Славина

> У тебя и опыт


Какой это такой опыт  :Blink:  я созданием брендов никогда не занималась  :No2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Какой это такой опыт


Какой, какой! Жизненный! Рифмами сыпешь? Да! Чувство юмора присутствует? "Истесссно"! А что же еще то? Усе в наличии!!! :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

*rugej*, 
Маша, я согласна с Ирой, Мария - замечательное красивое имя, и звучит солидно. 



> Но это имя - Мария... была бы хоть Марина, тогда бы ладно.


Марина - тоже хорошо, но и Мария не хуже! :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Марина - тоже хорошо, но и Мария не хуже!


Спасибо, люди добрые за поддержку! Наверное, Марья права и это мои комплексы, не позволяющие себя любить, мешают адекватно воспринимать саму себя. Глядишь, скоро это пройдет! Я четыре месяца на форуме, а страха перед  большой аудиторией поубавилось! Вот через год стану чувствовать себя королевой, тогда и к имени своему перестану придираться! :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, Машхен! Нужно научиться любить и принимать себя разной! С кем-то ты Машхен, с кем-то Маша Ручьёва, С кем-то - Мария, либо Марийка. А ведь это всё ты!!! Просто ситуации разные!
Вспомнила ситуацию, когда ко мне пришла девочка и назвалась именем Каролина. Я её так и записала. В заявление родителей о приёме в ансамбль особо не всматривалась, сразу отдала администрации. А на открытом уроке выяснилось, что девочку зовут... другим именем - Эвелина. Она его просто не принимает. Оно ей не нравится. Я даже к психологу обращалась - как мне быть... А потом мы с этой девочкой нашли - что есть хорошего в этом имени, данном родителями. И решили, когда она станет взрослая и будет работать директором фирмы, то все её будут называть уважительно Эвелина Петровна, а пока она будет Лина, ведь и Эвелина, и Каролина - это Лина.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Эвелина


я назвала свою крестницу Эвелина - Эля, Ляля, Веля, А вот другие варианты она не воспринимает..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Девчонки, а у меня одна соседка недавно родила девочку и назвала ее ... Матрена. Я, конечно не знаю, может это имя когда-нибудь принесет ей счастье. Но, пока все знакомые крутят у виска пальцем , сочувствуют малышке и считают ненормальной эту женщину, которая так "обозвала" свою кровинушку.

----------


## Alenajazz

> назвала ее ... Матрена


У моей знакомой дочка Степанида... Мейхер. :Blink:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У моей знакомой дочка Степанида... Мейхер


Странное сочетание имени и фамилии. :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Странное сочетание


Да уж.... Бывают такие решения, при которых тараканы в голове аплодируют стоя!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> тараканы в голове аплодируют стоя


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: Классное выражение, минут пять смеялась! И , главное вовремя! В 9 беседке Светлана ссылку подарила на шедевр. Я посмотрела. "Мамы нас ждут..." Вспомнила свою, очень любимую и давно ушедшую, слезы стали комом в горле. От бурного потока слез спасли твои тараканы, аплодирующие в голове, да еще и стоя! Чудесный  ролик, нужно сыну показать.

----------


## Alenajazz

> люди помогите что-нибудь узнать о нашем друге!!!


Я отправила СМС подруге Марины из Киева по поводу Маринеску, что мы переживаем. Татьяна ответила, что Маринеску уехала по делам и скоро будет. Так что не волнуйтесь, всё хорошо!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ириска( по причине см выше)!   А меня, как Иру мутит от волненья, когда я собираюсь на банкет. Да и на банкете, ни одной виноградинки в себя впихнуть не могу, только пью воду без газа ведрами - когда волнуюсь во рту сухо, как в пустыне. Может кто-нибудь даст совет, чтобы и воду не хлебать и сухости во рту не было - очень мешает говорить четко.


  и я с вами девочки....я когда иду на работу целый день пока на банкет не попаду не могу есть..пока гостей глазами своими не увижу, не пойму их настрой не могу и всё тут  ...а недавно смотрела интервью Волочковой и нашлось обьяснение моему поведению..оказывается..они тоже в день выступления не кушают, за счёт этого вырабатывается много полезной энергии ,которую в реале не ощущаешь, а когда есть необходимость -открывается второе дыхание и приходит драйф.
но когда у меня самой этот драйф приходит срочно перекушу например банан и всё до конца вечера..так как есть я просто забываю.что хочу....


а вчера на свадьбе мне такой комплимент необычный сказали отработала 8 часов ..собираюсь домой подходят девчонки и говорят ну не езди..оставайся .. по тебе же видно, как тебе наша свадьба нравится..( в общем слово в слово не могу вспомнить но примерно так ). ..мне такого не говорили ещё..говорили что горю на работе,  но чтобы так...да .....мне понравилось 
у меня  крылья сразу  огроооомные выросли...лишь бы сегодня крылья -то не обломать....

...машунь а не пить нельзя..голосовые связки в течении вечера напрягаются и если я горло не буду смачивать всё голос сорву однозначно..так что ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО   пей дорогая...

А ВОТ У МЕНЯ ВОПРОС  ДЕВЧОНКИ НИ У КОГО НАВЕРНОЕ ТАКОЙ ПРОБЛЕМЫ НЕТ У МЕНЯ НА МОРОЗНОМ ВОЗДУХЕ СИПНЕТ ГОЛОС  И ЕСЛИ Я ЗИМОЙ ВЕДУ СВАДЬБУ..ТО ПОСЛЕ 2Х ЧАСОВОГО КАТАНИЯ МОЛОДЫХ ГОЛОСОВЫЕ СВЯЗКИ ПРИХОДИТСЯ РАЗОГРЕВАТЬ ПРЕЖДЕ ЧЕМ СМОГУ ПЕТЬ НА БАНКЕТЕ.(говорить то я могу...КАК ТАК ТО ?РАНЬШЕ ТАКОГО НЕ ЗАМЕЧАЛА......

..
девчонки а я так представляюсь   
с вами    ведущая ваша , а зовут меня просто -Саша...

----------


## Долька лимона

> а не пить нельзя..голосовые связки в течении вечера напрягаются и если я горло не буду смачивать всё голос сорву однозначно..так что ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО   пей дорогая...


а, я в воду добавляю лимон...тогда меньше выпьешь  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в день выступления не кушают, за счёт этого вырабатывается много полезной энергии


 :Yes4: 
Потому что много сил уходит на переваривание пищи.

У меня, когда выход перед зрителями (ведение конкурса, концерта), то мне нужно мять руками пластилинчик или массу для лепки. Я себе прикупила такой наборчик для детского творчества. Оказалось, что интуитивно я действовала правильно!  :Taunt:  :Yes4:  Вот помну такой пластилинчик мелкозернистый (он не прилипает к рукам и не пачкает их, как советские пластилины), хотя можно и крупнозернистый - тоже класс! И спокойная и уверенная иду к зрителям.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем - привет!!! Сегодня здесь, можно сказать, много народа! Аленушка, Долечка, Сашенька, привет!
А главное, прояснилась ситуация с нашей Маришей!



> Я отправила СМС подруге Марины из Киева по поводу Маринеску, что мы переживаем. Татьяна ответила, что Маринеску уехала по делам и скоро будет. Так что не волнуйтесь, всё хорошо!!!!


Спасибо, тебе, Аленушка, за отзывчивость! Успокоила! А то, правда, хлоп- и человек в один день пропал! И ведь хороший человек! Поэтому и переживать стали! Славно, что у нее все хорошо! Всем доброго дня и только добрых новостей!!!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо, тебе, Аленушка, за отзывчивость! Успокоила!


Да, наша Алёна-просто чудо-человечек!!!Она позвонила моей подруге Наташе (mar 16) в Казань, чтобы сообщить о моём новом статусе, зная, что Наташа из=за своей занятости  не всегда заглядывает, а на тот момент ее долго не было...
Алёнка-ты  душа -Человек! :Ok: 

Дорогие мои, у меня новости успокаивающие и ободряющие- у нас пошло всё на улучшение. Главное-они вместе-доча и Стася, молочко есть,сосём через соску по 30 гр....Вот начнем из груди сосать-дело пойдет к выписке!
Сделаны все УЗИ и томография-без патологий.
Но держать будут, по-видимому, до срока тех, предполагаемых, родов-а это 10 июЛя...
И всё же-жизнь прекрасна и удивительна!!!
Я её видела через стекло двери в дет.отд. больницы...Красааааааааааааааааааааавицаааааааааааааааааа)))

----------


## Натальяночка

> И всё же-жизнь прекрасна и удивительна!!!
> Я её видела через стекло двери в дет.отд. больницы...Красааааааааааааааааааааавицааааааааааа  ааааааа)))


Читаю и слезы наворачиваются, Вспоминаю свою первую  встречу с сыночном два года назад. Здоровья, удачи а главное терпение мамочке и бабушке  Курочке конечно.

----------


## Катуна

> Главное-они вместе-доча и Стася,





> И всё же-жизнь прекрасна и удивительна!!!
> Я её видела через стекло двери в дет.отд.


 И еще главное - что у них есть такая бабушка!!!!! :018:  :Pioneer:  :Oj:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Как тепло, душевно сегодня здесь!!! И Курочка зашла! Хороших новостей принесла! Читаешь и понимаешь, что



> И всё же-жизнь прекрасна и удивительна!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> И всё же-жизнь прекрасна и удивительна!!!
> Я её видела через стекло двери в дет.отд. больницы...Красааааааааааааааааааааавицааааааааааа ааааааа)))


кАкие шикарные новости.... я на 5 секунд заскочила  на форум только что отработала юбилей   ....... семья кушать  просит..вот освобожусь  тогда можно будет и пробежаться по темкам ,а пока  ...... тоже всё хорошо..и жизнь прекрасна  когда в неё такие удивительные люди способные на расстоянии поднять настроение........Курочка...  девчоночки... всем доброго вечерочка !

----------


## Курица

> И Курочка зашла! Хороших новостей принесла





> кАкие шикарные новости....


А Стасе сегодня ОТМЕНИЛИ уколы в попочку!!! И моя мама(прабабушка)-связала ей носочки-самые крошечные-сказали,что нужно из грубой нитки,чтоб кожу раздражала-нервн. окончания_так вот-самые крошечные носочки ей как ВАЛЕНКИ-по колено))))Хорошо. что тетушка догадалась шнурочек вставить вокруг лодыжки-так держаться будут.
Мамочка  надела ей носки, перчатки боксерские, шапочку самого маленького размера(теплообмен пока. сами понимаете)-и чуть не умерла от умиления и смеха,закапала всю пеленку слёзками :Yes4: Сейчас мне звонит,рассказывает, а я думаю- терпение, моя девочка. мы ещё лифчик 4 размера когда-нибудь со Стаськой примерять будем, и он нам будет как раз, тютелька в тютельку...или даже может тютельки жать будут...нужно только ВРЕМЯ!!! У нас еще всё впереди!!!Ну правда Ж??? :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас еще всё впереди!!!Ну правда Ж???


А то!!!! Идти будет, а парни от восторга штабелями падать - от восхищения красотой!  :Yes4: 

Я когда лежала в роддоме, мне в каком-то журнале попалось стихотворение про новорожденного. Не могу его найти сейчас. А на память помню только:
Мой розовый малыш
Малюсенький совсем
В кроватке ты лежишь
беспомощен и нем
Не можешь ты, увы
Почувствовать весну...

дальше не помню... Но помню окончание стихотворения:

И двери распахнёшь
В огромный светлый мир!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> пеленку слёзкамиСейчас мне звонит,рассказывает, а я думаю- терпение, моя девочка. мы ещё лифчик 4 размера когда-нибудь со Стаськой примерять будем, и он нам будет как раз, тютелька в тютельку...или даже может тютельки жать будут...нужно только ВРЕМЯ!!! У нас еще всё впереди!!!Ну правда Ж???


Ну, кончно, Танюш, будут и лифччики 4-го размера! Но сначала(я констатирую) в первый класс первый раз с огоромными белыми бантами и букетом цветов! Так волнительно!!! В садик можно и не ходить - свои педагоги есть в семье! А вот в школу... Обожаю первоклассниц - они такие трогательные, аккуратненькие, глазки блестят, взгляд пытливый!!! И это ступенька к нижнему белью сэксуальных размеров! Еще ребенок, но уже и не совсем :



> нужно только ВРЕМЯ!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет, Аленушка! Завтра выезжаете на конкурс? Хочется тебе и твоим девочкам пожелать успешно выступить! Буду за вас болеть! Вы столько трудились!!! И достойны самых высоких наград!!! От души вам этого желаю!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Завтра выезжаете на конкурс?


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Aga:  :Victory: 
Сейчас звонили из оргкомитета (Санкт-Петербург)
Уточняли детали, как встречать нас будут в Адлере. И повезут до Псоу на прохождение границы и таможни.
Очень много коллективов-участников и очень высокий уровень! Как конкурсанты сильные, так и жюри мощное - руководители Государственных ансамблей танца, дирижёры симфонических оркестров, все - заслуженные и народные артисты. Среди наград - медали руководителям, утвержденные комитетом по наградам при президенте Российской Федерации (я знаю, что мне не светит, потому как у меня не народный танец...) Главное - достойно выступить и получить удовлетворение от своей деятельности, доставить радость зрителям, да и отдохнуть. Всё-таки на Чёрное море едем!!!!  :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Главное - достойно выступить и получить удовлетворение от своей деятельности, доставить радость зрителям


А вот в этом ты права! Мнения судей зачастую настолько субъективны, что перстают быть объективными! А зрителя не обманешь - он душой видит!!! И по большому счету, все артисты выступают не для судей и критиков, а именно для ЗРИТЕЛЕЙ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> все артисты выступают не для судей и критиков, а именно для ЗРИТЕЛЕЙ!!!


НО только конкурсы помогают развиваться дальше. Концерт - это концерт. Важна оценка специалистами.  :Yes4: 
Многое зависит от уровня конкурсантов. Ведь коллектив смотрится не сам по себе, а в сравнении с другими...

У меня творческая судьба витиеватая.... И если бы меня сразу оценивали на призовые места, то я бы не добилась результатов. Меня достаточно долго держали " в чёрном теле"
И я начала искать свой стиль, свои фишки.
Иногда пересматриваю видео своего прошлого коллектива (из Сибири) и удивляюсь: вроде руководителем была тоже я, но совсем другой стиль...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Мамочка надела ей носки, перчатки боксерские, шапочку самого маленького размера(теплообмен пока. сами понимаете)-и чуть не умерла от умиления и смеха,закапала всю пеленку слёзкамиСейчас мне звонит,рассказывает, а я думаю- терпение, моя девочка. мы ещё лифчик 4 размера когда-нибудь со Стаськой примерять будем, и он нам будет как раз, тютелька в тютельку...или даже может тютельки жать будут...нужно только ВРЕМЯ!!


конечно конечно  а потом   папа ружьё купит и от кавалеров оборону займёт, уверена, что  такую красотку вырастите..умницу-разумницу..



> У нас еще всё впереди!!!Ну правда Ж???


да  точно так и есть всё впереди и всё в наших руках и руках Боженьки что подарил такое очарование на радость вам...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Главное - достойно выступить и получить удовлетворение от своей деятельности, доставить радость зрителям, да и отдохнуть. Всё-таки на Чёрное море едем!!!!


Алёнушка удачи тебе и твоим воспитанникам...творческого потенциала    ..покажите что вы достойны всех наград..в  том числеи   зрительских симпатий..а симпатии наши форумские уже давно ваши..(ты и сама знаешь )потом покажи фоточки хотя бы

----------


## Alenajazz

> потом покажи фоточки хотя бы


*Всенепременно! И если не займём призовых мест, то всё равно расскажу и покажу фото - как это было.
*

А ещё - мне написали из общественной организации Словакии (где русские люди объединились) и предложили сотрудничать!  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Сейчас звонили из оргкомитета (Санкт-Петербург)
> Уточняли детали, как встречать нас будут в Адлере.





> Главное - достойно выступить и получить удовлетворение от своей деятельности, доставить радость зрителям, да и отдохнуть. Всё-таки на Чёрное море едем!!!!


Алёна,ты знаешь, у меня с хореографией особенная "лубоффь"-я совсем не умела(и не умею) двигаться...поэтому Дану свою повела в музыкалку на хореографию в 5 споловиной лет.И у неё начало получаться...до 3 класса она танцевала.с 1 кл. её даже в ансамбль взяли...а вотв 3 кл. её кот наш заразил...стригучим лишаем(я тогда госы сдавала по второму высшему,дома меня не было-не сразу заметили...)Пришлось ей снять все волосы...роскошные были...и Тёма(сынок) нашего Барсика сам(мне-то сказали-он ушел помирать,хотя его лечить пробовали.но ничего не помогало-весь почти  без шерсти был)-доча-в больнице,мама-на госах. и он его в рюкзаке на мопедике свез в лечебницу-признался уже взрослым. что ДРУГА за три рубля усыпил...Трагедия подростковая была...
ну вот.Дану выписали-а волос нет-лето ходила лысенькой, к косынке да банданен, а в школу пошла-и в музыкалку-в паричке...и на репетиции парик упал...смех девчонок, её шок,слезы,и...полный отказ от танцев...ни в какую.школу бросили...
но уже моя племянница-Алевтинка (она в центре) -воплотила мою мечту о танцах-уже 7-ой год ходит на хореографию, в ансамбле танцует...красиииво...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2743482.jpg[/IMG] 

А вот  моя девочка мак и не стала танцевать.Может быть,Стася сможет? :Grin: 

Поэтому я от всей души рада за твоих девчонок, за то,что вы едете на такой престижный конкурс, да ещё на море...дай Бог вам победы!Или.хотя бы,достойной оценки твоих трудов!!!

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Я тоже танцевала со второго класса, 8 лет занималась народными танцами, а потом ПРЕДАТЕЛЬНИЦА, ушла в футбол. Через полгода команда распалась. Вот я и не танцорка, и не футболистка. Мечтала, что сыновья в футбол будут играть, но по иронии судьбы старший сын танцует со второго класса и до сих пор (ему 20 лет), а младший легкоатлет. Сейчас я в курсе всех хореографических новостей в городе, и активная спортивная болельщица.  :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

Этой ночью через балкон прискакал кузнечик. Я, конечно же, сфотала его.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2707651.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня буклет принесли (программа, которую везём на конкурс)

[IMG]http://*********ru/2741442.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2720962.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2718914.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2698434.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Пока, Флудористан!!!! :Yes4: 
Оставляю красивые фотографии:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2747628.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2739436.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2728172.jpg[/IMG]

Фотографии сделаны моей подругой Катей. На самой нижней она со своей дочкой Миленой Онтиверос. Катя раньше жила в Боливии. Сейчас переехала в Бразилию. И даже снялась в сериале. Меня аж гордость распирает!!!! А ведь когда-то я ей подарила купальник для занятий хореографией! :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

ПРИВЕЕЕЕЕТ!!!!!
А вот и Я :Grin: ....Цветов не надо!!!!! :Grin: 
Сейчас почитаю, о чем вы тут эти дни болтали...
Ирин, я тебе в личку кинула инфу, может она тебе и не надо, может ты уже в курсе...просто я не знала об этом, а узнала сейчас.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вышла с телефона, все жутко тормозит...
Сегодня внесу деньги и вечером попробую выйти нормально...
Девчонки!!! Спасибо, что переживали обо мне...я чего то как то не подумала, что надо было сказать... :Blush2: ...просто никогда этого не делала...а сейчас прям стыдно...Но и одновременно приятно, что вы меня помнили :flower: 

Танюшку Курочку с новым званием!!! И побыстрее обнять доченьку и взять на руки внученьку!!!! Вот ведь как...а ты Тань, думала, что она у тебя будет Рачок :Grin: ...а девица захотела быть Близнецами...
Ой, так хочется и на форуме почитать...Но дома завал и связь тормозит...
До встречи вечером!!!!! :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Окрыленная

Маришка!!! Ну наконец-то!!! Скоро мы все будем рядом, вместе!!! Девчонки.. давайте всегда говорить, когда надолго уходим..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Девчонки.. давайте всегда говорить, когда надолго уходим..


Хорошо...буду стараться!
Деньги внесла, забежала проверить связь и почту. Связь налажена!!!
Вечером встречаемся???? :Grin: 

Всем ЦЁМ!!! :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вечером встречаемся????


А як же ш? Получишь выговор по полной программе за прогулы без предупреждения, особенно без  предоставления справки о имеющих место быть смягчающих обстоятельствах твоего молчаливого побега! У тебя на аве белый парик, а мы, переживая за твое отсутствие, чуть не заимели природный светлый оттенок волос, в простонародье называемом - седина!!! Ээээээхххххх!
Отчитываю тебя и чувствую себя строгой, противной училкой, которой не важно: слушают ли ее ученики или нет - главное, чтобы в классе стояла звенящая тишина. А что делать?! В памяти тебе зарубить то надо, что мы, твои друзья, очень за тебя волновались!!! По всем канонам классического воспитания, в этом месте тебе должно стать стыдно, и ты созрела чтобы покаяться и больше так не делать!!! И мы тебя простим ,заключим  в свои нежные, дружеские объятия и будем счастливы, что вновь объединились!!!!

----------


## Курица

Всем привет!
Как говаривал на Крымской тамадее Ильич:"Бог любит нас, сЕстры и братья!" У меня заказы-как из рога изобилия-знает Боженька, когда бабушке копеечка нужна для Анастасии Вадимовны! :Grin: 
Так что я рядом (иногда буду за кадром почитывать), а так-свадьба 24, 25-семейный вечерок для родственников пары, поженившейся недавно в Мурманске(надо узнать, не Януська ли "женила" их), 1 июля-День потребкооперации(корпоративчик), 2 - юбилейчик...
так что...сами понимаете :Meeting: 




> Маришка!!! Ну наконец-то!!!


Марин...слава Богу-ты не болела и не попала в аварию...я уж по-всякому думала, пока Алёна у тани твоей не уточнила, всё ли с тобой тихо...
бассейн-то твой не вычерпали злые соседи. пока ты отсутствовала? :Taunt: 




> По всем канонам классического воспитания, в этом месте тебе должно стать стыдно, и ты созрела чтобы покаяться и больше так не делать!!! И мы тебя простим ,заключим  в свои нежные, дружеские объятия и будем счастливы, что вновь объединились!!!!


Ручьёва, ты права!Рассуждаешь в нужном ключе! :Ok: 

=
Ой, про главные для меня новости не написала: НАШ привес за сутки составил 51(пятьдесят ОДИН ) грамм!!! :Vah:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ой, про главные для меня новости не написала: НАШ привес за сутки составил 51(пятьдесят ОДИН ) грамм!!!


Привет, Танюшка! Как здорово, что твоя любимая внученька , твое счастье -растет!!! Не успеешь оглянуться, как начнет улыбаться, гулить, сидеть, а потом и ножками пойдет! Будет топать маленькими розовыми пяточками, сначала осторожно, покачиваясь,потом уверенней, а потом и бегом к любимой бабушке своей!!! Ты, наверное, запаслась уже сказками, песенками, ну про стихи писать не буду(чего тебе их запасать - ты их сама прекрасно пишешь). Накупишь краски, альбомы и прочее - для всестороннего развития Стаси! У меня нет сомнений, она еще всех нас удивит! Имея любящих родителей и такую бабушку, по другому просто  не может быть!!! Так что, работай, много и с удовольствием! Тебе "денашка" лишняя пригодится для твоей роднули!!! А она будет тебя любить, вот так: :Tender:

----------


## KAlinchik

> про главные для меня новости не написала: НАШ привес за сутки составил 51(пятьдесят ОДИН ) грамм!!!


вот они теперь, главные новости дня!!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Девушки! :Vah: Вы чего меня пугаете?!!!! :Nono: 
Срочно надо пить чего нибудь от нервов!!! Меня ж всего неделю не было!
Почему вы не подумали, что я махнула на все! и уехала задом трясти в Бразилию и текилу пить, а? :Grin: 

У меня срочно появились дела...бумажные...совершенно неинтересные :Aga: . Это была не творческая поездка, а деловая. Я была вся такая деловая-деловая...Ходила в костюме и корчила умный вид, выражалась интеллигентно...без всяких..."Да пошли вы все!!!!"

Сегодня утром слезла с поезда и сразу сюда...а тут такой кипишь :Blink: 

А на сколько можно смотаться, чтоб не говорить...а то я тут планирую еще загулять...дня на четыре... :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> НАШ привес за сутки составил 51(пятьдесят ОДИН ) грамм!!!


 :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пойду хоть внимательно почитаю, чего вы тут понаписывали, а то утром с бухты барахты прочитала, только уловила суть...а толком ничего не поняла :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> У меня срочно появились дела...бумажные...совершенно неинтересные. Это была не творческая поездка, а деловая. Я была вся такая деловая-деловая...Ходила в костюме и корчила умный вид, выражалась интеллигентно...без всяких..."Да пошли вы все!!!!"


Деловая женщина к кабинете тесном.
Деловая женщина, ну очень интересная!
все ДЕЛА построила ровными рядами...
Кто же эта женщина- догадайтесь сами!
Как ветер переменчива, а уж как много знает!
Деловая женщина, очень деловая.
Порой она застенчива. порой она шальная,
...Ну , женщина , как женщина...
Но ооооооочень деловая! :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Меня ж всего неделю не было!


Нет, Мариш, у меня все ходы записаны! Тебя не было с 16 мая! Вот! Наверное, ты и впрямь заработалась и потеряла счет времени!!! Правильно Курочка тебе написала:



> Но ооооооочень деловая!


Мы ж тебя любим, вот и волновались! Просто предупреждать надо, например:
я тут планирую еще загулять...дня на четыре.. :Victory:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Так...смотрю все ушли :Tu: 
У меня тоже сегодня не получилось на форуме посидеть...



> Тебя не было с 16 мая!


 :Blink: 
Слушайте, ну ее нафик! мою персону!

А все таки интересно как у людей чувство времени проявляется...
Маш, я уехала 10 июня!!!

А приехала сегодня в пол шестого утра. И вот сидим мы сейчас за столом, налили рюмочки и сразу возник вопрос, а за что пьем?
Я и говорю
-Ну, давайте с приездом меня!
- :Blink:  а ты чего, сегодня приехала?!!! Слушай, тебя сегодня с утра ТАК УЖЕ МНОГО БЫЛО, что такое ощущение, что ты уже давно тут сидишь...






> Мы ж тебя любим


Ой...Предупреждать надо...и давно???!!! :Grin: 

Хорошо! Обещаю теперь сообщать о своих похождениях! Точка!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> бассейн-то твой не вычерпали злые соседи. пока ты отсутствовала?


С бассейном все в порядке! :Taunt: 

Слушайте, у меня от ваших сантиментов аж голова попухла...неее....пойду ка я спать! Это все переварить надо! :Oj:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Внешность человека имеет значение только тогда, когда ты собираешься строить с этим человеком отношения





> Я когда увидела всех вас, у меня просто сердце билось от радости так сильно, что я думала оно вот-вот выпрыгнет из груди.
> Вы все рядом со мною, которые казались когда-то такими далёкими и недосягаемыми, как звезды, а теперь я могу вас видеть, слышать и дотрагиваться до вас рукой.


Села перечитать, пока меня не было...
И вроде бы поезд уже ушел, но все равно отвечу Иринке, а то вроде как остался вопрос незакрытым.
Ирин, когда я это спрашивала, я думала про первое впечатление.
Это знаешь как? Когда люди уже знакомы, а потом садимся и начинаем вспоминать, как мы друг друга увидели. И внешность там совершенно нипричем...Там скорее образ, восприятие...
А про себя, что я тебе не понравилась...
Так мне обычно мои подружки говорят :" А как ты можешь нравиться? :Vah:  Под метр восемьдесят ростом, ржешь всеми зубами...и шутки у тебя :Vah: "
а потом первое впечатление уходит и мне человек или друг или уже никак...
Это я тебя, Ириш, морально готовлю к встрече. А то мне показалось, что ты очень скромный человек, а тут Я :Vah: ...как заржуууу!!!! :Taunt:  Еще испугаешься... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Это я тебя, Ириш, морально готовлю к встрече. А то мне показалось, что ты очень скромный человек, а тут Я...как заржуууу!!!! Еще испугаешься.


*Маришка*, приветик!!!!  :Yahoo: 

Говоришь, цветов не надо, а вот тебе  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Grin: 

Да я давно уже готова к встрече!!!

Да и не боюсь я твоих ржачек совсем, а хочу уже поржать вместе с тобою  :Grin: 

А скромная я, пока не выпью чего-нибудь бодрящего, а потом я смелая  :Taunt:  даже очень  :Aga: 

Ладно, побегу доделаю домашние дела, а потом по-ля-ля, если успею, а то сегодня вечером уже на работку.

Я обычно после работки захожу и ля-ля тут развожу  :Grin:  если есть кто, а если нет, так сама с собою поговорю и спать иду  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А скромная я, пока не выпью чего-нибудь бодрящего, а потом я смелая


Ага...намек понят :Yes4:  Ну фсё!!!! 
Я так и не поняла, вы когда прибываете?

Значит так. Я все перечитала. 
Дааа...Столько событий за это время произошло. Рожденье, переживания, радость, волнения, отъезды, приезды...

Мы собираемся на выходные за Одессу...намечается встреча с Раюшкой и Игорем...(тьфу-тьфу-тьфу...шоб дождь не намочил)))
Так что может я опять до среды пропаду...возможно... :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Говоришь, цветов не надо, а вот тебе


 :Tender:  Шпасиба...поставлю в вазу, шоб не засохли :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 
Эх, Машуня...хлопотунья...
Иринка мне букеты дарит, я тоже тогда решила подарить...ТЕБЕ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Я так и не поняла, вы когда прибываете?


Вспоминала, вспоминала, как мне Наташа Макната говорила и забыла  :Meeting:  блин, склероз у меня  :Vah:  ладно, потом переспрошу. Знаю, что будем вовремя  :Aga: 




> Так что может я опять до среды пропаду...возможно.


О, вот это другой разговор  :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ой, про главные для меня новости не написала: НАШ привес за сутки составил 51(пятьдесят ОДИН ) грамм!!!


Курочка.. это же уже почти идеал..создаётся впечатление что скоро Стася рванёт домой ??? 

я все дни в огороде и кто  только придумал, что картошку нужно огребать ?

и заказы пошли смешные по 15 да 20 человек гостей....даже и адреналина хапнуть не смогу ...обычные посиделки женщин плюс парочка мужчин .....не очень люблю такие мероприятия,  то ли дело свадьба на 100 человек..вот там кураж  ,вот там по полной выкладываешься (но и получить ложку дёгтя в свою бочку мёда больше  шансов  )но ведь такая наша работа...



> А як же ш? Получишь выговор по полной программе за прогулы без предупреждения, особенно без предоставления справки о имеющих место быть смягчающих обстоятельствах твоего молчаливого побега!


Машуня разошлась не на  шутку ....




> Маришка!!! Ну наконец-то!!! Скоро мы все будем рядом, вместе!!! Девчонки.. давайте всегда говорить, когда надолго уходим..


ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

У нас облом :Tu: ...
посмотрели инет - гроза...
приехали люди с Одессы - море холодное...
 :Tu: 

остаюсь дома...буду по огороду ползать и с вами болтать

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> остаюсь дома...буду по огороду ползать и с вами болтать


Мариш, привет! Когда болтать начнем-с?! Мы с мужем выпили немножко. Положено покупку обмывать, а мы сегодня новый усилитель купили!!! Уже подключили(в гараже), попробовали, остались довольны! Соседи тоже - мы попели немножко, начали люди собираться!Громко ведь!!! Короче, весело! Теперь бы поговорить "за жизнь", а никого и нетути!!! В кои то веки, во флудилку забрела женщина навеселе, а компанию то никто ей составить не может!!! АУ! Люди! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> АУ! Люди!


Маш. я бы с дорогой душой-но не могу-завтра ответственная свадьба...а послезавтра-ещё интереснее-семейный ужин по поводу регистрации, имевшей место быть когда-то в мурмАнске...больше никакой информации.
так что я пошла опять-наизнанку выворачиваться...
Извини, :Tender:  женщина навеселе...кУмпанию не смогу составить, если только мысленно! :Meeting:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ...кУмпанию не смогу составить, если только мысленно!


Спасибо, Танюш! Хоть мысленно давай чего-нить душевное споем! Сегодня была еще одна приятная новость! Приезжала пара, на свадьбе которых неделю назад старый усилитель "закипел". Они приехали, чтобы отдать мою корзинку, в которой нечаянно увезли фату невесты. И ...очень меня благодарили!!! Сказали, что всем очень понравилось и мелочь, в виде отсутствия минут сорока музыки, никто не заметил! Приятно было до слез! Не зря, значит, старалась!
Танюше-Курочке и всем, кому работать, УДАЧИ!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> В кои то веки, во флудилку забрела женщина навеселе, а компанию то никто ей составить не может!!! АУ! Люди!


*Машуль*, я здесь, но ты уже наверное спишь.

Поздравляю с покупкой!!! Как я тебя понимаю.  :Aga: 

Мои друзья знают, как мы пролетели с новым аппаратом, но всем говорю сегодня: "Всё окей"  :Ok:  мы его настроили и отрепетировали на нём.

Раньше мы занимались этим дома, думали, что наши соседи с ума сойдут от наших репетиций, оказалось наоборот, как только мы начинаем петь, все оказывается, слушали наш концерт))))

Сейчас репетируем у мужа на работе в ДК.

Так соседи с сожалением вспоминают те времена, когда мы пели дома, а чё, бесплатный концерт)))

Сегодня в кафе зажигали ребята, обычно у нас девушки преобладают :)) придешь на работу, а там одни девчонки, одна лучше другой, а сегодня ребята куражились, прикольно, добрый был вечерочек, интересная у меня работа однако))))

Ну вот поговорила сама с собой:))) Всем доброй ночи.

----------


## maknata

> Вспоминала, вспоминала, как мне Наташа Макната говорила и забыла  блин, склероз у меня  ладно, потом переспрошу. Знаю, что будем вовремя


Ой, я ентим тож страдаю :Taunt:  А шоб не забыть, прошу написать мне в личку, по распечатываю и с этой запиской хожу по городу, ищу. Так что, Ириш, пишу тебе как памятку (переписать трижды или распечатать :Grin: )
9-10 у меня свадьба. Второй день ( то бишь 10 июля) у нас дольше чем до 14.00 не длиться. Свадьба по месту, поэтому уже с 14.30 мы будем готовы встретить вас на вокзале.
Итак, твои действия 10 июля:
-Проснуться в хорошем настроении и предвкушении встречи;
-Собрать сумки;
-Выбрать поезд или электричку, которым будете добираться до Просяной
(277  Донецьк Сімферополь 18/06-31/08/2011 щоденно Красноармійськ Пас. 13.55 13.57 Просяна 14.52 14.54 
   70Д  Маріуполь Львів цілий рік по непарних, при двох непарних 29,1,3 Красноармійськ Пас. 15.25 15.28 Просяна 16.24 16.26 
   22Д  Маріуполь Львів цілий рік по парних, при двох непарних 28,30,2 Красноармійськ Пас. 15.25 15.28 Просяна 16.24 16.26 
   363Д  Ясинувата Умань 31/05-31/10/2011 по непарних, при двох непарних 29,31,3; з 4/11/2011 по понеділках, пятницях Красноармійськ Пас. 17.17 17.19 Просяна 18.16 18.18 
   363Д безпересадочний вагон Ясинувата Гайворон  31/05-31/10/2011 по непарних, при двох непарних 29,31,3; з 4/11/2011 по понеділках, пятницях Красноармійськ Пас. 17.17 17.19 Просяна 18.16 18.18 
   320  Ростов Кишинеу цілий рік по непарних, при двох непарних 29,1,3 Красноармійськ Пас. 18.00 18.03 Просяна 18.58 19.00 
   84  Маріуполь Київ з 30/09/2011 щоденно Красноармійськ Пас. 20.35 20.38 Просяна 21.33 21.35 
   84  Маріуполь Київ 29/05-29/09/2011 щоденно Красноармійськ Пас. 21.01 21.04 Просяна 21.59 22.01 

6157 ЯСИНУВАТА ПАС. - ДОНЕЦЬК - ЧАПЛИНЕ КРАСНОАРМІЙСЬК 17:54:00 18:08:00 
6159 ЯСИНУВАТА ПАС. - ЧАПЛИНЕ КРАСНОАРМІЙСЬК 21:40:00 21:42:00 )
-Добраться до Красноармейска;
- Погрузиться в вагон;
-Позвонить Макнате и объяснить во сколько надо встретить;
- Доехать до Просяной и попасть в крепкие объятия Макнаты, получить кучу цёмочек в щёчки, загрузиться в машину, доехать до ул.Заводской;
- Вспомнить не злым тихим словом советские времена, когда строились пятиэтажки без лифта, доползти на 4-й этаж, попить пиво-водку-капучино,если до этого времени Макната с мужем не успели загрузить машину, поучаствовать в семейной игре "затрамбуй багажник поплотнее";
-Лечь поспать до 3-х -пол-четвёртого утра;
-Умыться, причесаться, попить чай-кофе-пиво- по-желанию;
- Загрузиться в машину (главное комочек не забыть, то бишь Макнату :Taunt: )
-Часов в 10-11 максимум в 12 11 июля в волшебном лесу попасть в объятия родных форумчан :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Дорогие мои, всем привет!
Сегодня заканчиваются наконец-то мои треволнения: пришли последние результаты ЕГЭ, дочь защищает диплом нынче в 14.00, и поэтому я могу чуть спокойней пообщаться со всеми вами... Как же я соскучилась!!!! Но скоро уже бежать на работу, потом в 6 вечера выпускной у моего сыника, так что явлюсь под утро следующего дня...

Всех люблю и жаждю общения....

----------


## Анастасия flu

А я вот вчера бытовую травму получила ожог первой степени, жесть вчера была на лоб глаза лезли, а всего то хотели холодильник разморозить. Воду в кастрюле скяпитила и понесла не ожиданно муж вышел из ванны и дал по кастрюле дверью вода на меня (((((. Сегодня у меня выпускной а я перебентованная от локтя до кисти((

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Знаю, что будем вовремя






> -Часов в 10-11 максимум в 12 11 июля в волшебном лесу попасть в объятия родных форумчан


Тааааак....это чего получается? ...мы уже двое суток будем в лесу сидеть...Пойду выясню с кем мы там два дня будем...общаться... :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> забрела женщина навеселе, а компанию то никто ей составить не может!!!


я вчера к вечеру свалилась с температурой :Tu: ..сегодня уже с утра молчу и лечу ангину...видно в поезде воды с лЁдом хлебнула

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> усилитель купили!!!


эт хорошо!  :Ok: 



> кУмпанию не смогу составить, если только мысленно!


Танюш, ну хоть мысленно...уже хорошо!



> А я вот вчера бытовую травму получила ожог первой степени, жесть вчера была на лоб глаза лезли, а всего то хотели холодильник разморозить. Воду в кастрюле скяпитила и понесла не ожиданно муж вышел из ванны и дал по кастрюле дверью вода на меня (((((. Сегодня у меня выпускной а я перебентованная от локтя до кисти((


Ужас!
Сама зимой лечила ожог от печки... сочувствую...от ожогов очень помогает ПАНТЕНОЛ-спрей

----------


## Славина

> пишу тебе как памятку (переписать трижды или распечатать


О,* Макнаточка*, то что надо!!!  :Yahoo:  Теперь точно не заблужусь ни в мыслях, ни в действиях, я вообще-то девушка сообразительная  :Ok:  но для начала мне не мешало бы подробненько всё разжевать, как это сделала ты!!! Спасибки!!!  :flower: 





> а всего то хотели холодильник разморозить. Воду в кастрюле скяпитила и понесла


*Настя*, ну кто же так холодильник  размораживает???  :Blink:  Если срочно нужно, возьми лучше вентилятор и направь его на морозильную камеру, да, и не забудь его включить и всё, через 5-10 минут льда, как не бывало.




> бытовую травму получила ожог первой степени


Была и у меня такая травма, вот также бежала с кастрюлькой, в которой был кипяток, кастрюльку обхватила тряпкой, а тряпка загорелась, я испугалась и отбросила кастрюльку с кипятком, подробности уже не помню, помню, что отвернулась лицом и каким образом эта вода попала мне именно в лицо и в глаза  :Meeting:  всё обошлось, шрамов нет, но это было ужасно страшно и больно.




> воды с лЁдом хлебнула


Эх, *Мариха*, я никогда не пью воду со льдом, даже в жару, пью тепленькую, так что выздоравливай давай.

Так что хотела сказать-то я ??? Зачем зашла, а вспомнила  :Ok: 

Кашкадром приветик!!! Просыпаемся :)))

----------


## Окрыленная

Привет, девчушки!!!!! рада, что нас все больше и больше.. А я к вам со своим странным сном... Сниться мне, что я на сносях.. Во мне два плода.. Как это объяснить.. не знаю.. Увереность просто нереальная.. Живота нет.. а пацанята шевелятся... причем я отчетливо вижу их там внутри.. У них очень характерная особенность - нос..Как бы объяснить.. не греческий, а как бы с горбинкой.. У меня у бывшего супруга такой был.. Так вот.. ацанята в животике.. я чувствую их.. а вот родиться они не могут или не хотят.. Сон.. мне кажется какой-то необычный.. и что-то означает..
Всем доброго утра!!!

----------


## Анастасия flu

> от ожогов очень помогает ПАНТЕНОЛ-спрей


Да я купила , но когда нанесла глаза начили вылезать на лоб так что быстро смыла, в больнице сказали, что потом пантенолом будешь мазать, а так весь вечер провелла ванной под стуей прохладной воды , ночью спала с вентилятором

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Анастасия flu*, 
Ага...действительно это было потом
Потому что, когда это случилось, у меня в доме ничегошеньки не было...Я ночь спала с куском мороженного мяса на ноге, перед этим проскулив под холодной водой часов до трех...
а действительно, вот что делать в первые часы когда это случилось? единственно я знаю, что как только обжегся, надо срочно над ожогом провести движение, как будто ты его солишь...ОЧЕНЬ ПОМОГАЕТ! проверено на себе...Но это надо сделать прям сразу, после того КАК...





> Кашкадром приветик!!! Просыпаемся :)))


Я уже и зубы почистила! воть! И с Петровночкой- питерской поболтала, узнала чё к чему :Grin: ....



> А я к вам со своим странным сном


Ириша, ну ты ж сама лучше знаешь все эти сны и приметы...
У меня последнее время ТАК...НОЧЬ! БУХ! СПЛЮ! УТРО! ВСТАЮ! ничегошеньки не снится...Наверное мозги так за день напашутся, что уже ночью просто вырубаются и спят...и никаких тебе снов!!! :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Эх, Мариха, я никогда не пью воду со льдом, даже в жару, пью тепленькую, так что выздоравливай давай.


Да вот,бывает...на старуху проруха...Сама знаю, что нельзя! А чего напилась? Сама себе удивляюсь...и вот он результат :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Петровночкой- питерской поболтала, узнала чё к чему


Ну и чё там к чему  :Grin: 




> Во мне два плода


*Ириш*, беременности снятся к прибыли в основном. Но каждому своё. Только ты сама сможешь расшифровать свой сон.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну и чё там к чему


А это...
"Большой секрет для маленькой, для маленькой такой компании, для "скромной" такой компании, ОГРОМНЫЙ ТАКОЙ СЕКРЕТ!!!!"
но компашка, пока, что надо!!! Будем вас встречать!

----------


## Славина

> "Большой секрет для маленькой, для маленькой такой компании, для "скромной" такой компании, ОГРОМНЫЙ ТАКОЙ СЕКРЕТ!!!!"


Не люблю тайны и секреты  :No2: 




> но компашка, пока, что надо!!! Будем вас встречать!


И только это спасло тебя от моей подленькой мести  :Taunt:

----------


## Анастасия flu

> Настя, ну кто же так холодильник размораживает???


А холодильник у меня муж так размораживает, я вообще не лезу пусть делат че хочет)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Не люблю тайны и секреты


Агаааа....напрягласяяяяя?????
Надо 9 приезжать!
Ириш...да я понимаю...работа...жалкаааа....



> И только это спасло тебя от моей подленькой мести


Фух! полегчало...а то думаю, от куда ждать мести...отравит или подушкой ночью прижмет? :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Так, девушки... до свиданьица (помню твои Ириш слова про "прощайте")
пошла я свои ягоды собирать, а то на меня урожай навалился...Все как разом поспело!!!! :Blink:  А я ж к этому не готова была :Grin: , я ж забыла, что летом ягоды зреют :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Приветище, Флудористан!! Ириш(которая _Ира_). твои коты такие умильные! И где ты их столько насобирала! Я представила, если бы все они в реале были тобой подобраны, то у тебя бы образовалась кошачья ферма! И было бы у тебя этого гуталина, пардон, кошачьего племени - ну просто завались! Тебе тоже, как Матроскину, дядя высылает, потому что ему девать некуда? :Taunt:  Зато во флудилке уже почти ритуал: начинать утро с этих симпатичных мохнатых комочков! Сразу и уют и настроение!




> Сама себе удивляюсь...


Мариш, а как я удивляюсь! Взрослая девушка, а всякую гадость в рот тащишь!




> Сон.. мне кажется какой-то необычный.. и что-то означает..


Иринка(Ириска), про твой сон. Ты вынашиваешь какие то идеи, планы, судя по двойне - грандиозные! И вскоре, судя по всему ты явишь их миру! Опять придумаешь что-нибудь этакое! Ты такая выдумщица!!!

----------


## Анастасия flu

Я тоже последнее время ЛОЖУСЬ 2 минуты засыпаю ВСТАЮ. Сны вообще интересная штука, воображариум "ДОКТОРА ФРЕЙДА"

----------


## Славина

> Флудористан!





> ритуал: начинать утро с этих симпатичных мохнатых комочков


А это моё напоминание всем о первоначальном названии нашей местности, так сказать, о КАШКАДРОМЕ, чтобы помнили  :Yes4:   :Grin: 




> Сразу и уют и настроение!


Да, мне они тоже поднимают настроение. :Yes4: 

Привет *Машуль* :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Пойду выясню с кем мы там два дня будем...общаться...


Мариша, мы уже будем...я планирую 9го с утра быть там...

----------


## Курица

Всем привет и ПОКА- в 3 регистрация, в 17 за стол, до 12-иочно...а там видно будет.
Меня нет, уехала на загородную базу.
Из хороших новостей:
1. Стасю посмотрел окулист, резюме: б/п (я уже влюбилась в эту короткую формулировку-б/п=без патологий)
2. у меня новая "выходная" сегодня причёска(укладка), которая соответствует моему новому статусу...КрЫсотА такая на голове...Воронье гнездо и рядом не висело... :Taunt:  

До связииииииииии!!Не скучайте!

----------


## PAN

> у меня новая "выходная" сегодня причёска(укладка), которая соответствует моему новому статусу...КрЫсотА такая на голове...


Смиренно просю фото в личку... :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> мы уже будем...я планирую 9го с утра быть там...


Забежала на секундочку...
Алин, а вы на каком поезде едите, вроде с Хмельницкого через нас идет? или вы на машине?



> КрЫсотА такая на голове...Воронье гнездо и рядом не висело...


ой....Ну так хочется посмотреть, шо ж то за крысота такая....аж чешуся вся!!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> у меня новая "выходная" сегодня причёска(укладка), которая соответствует моему новому статусу...КрЫсотА такая на голове...Воронье гнездо и рядом не висело.


курочка  ооочень хочется заценить  такую красоту...можно как то одним глазком..?. а с другой стороны вдруг и меня тоже попрёт на подвиги и опять сменю стрижку...?нееет всё равно хочется взглянуть.... голосую за открытый просмотр..... тем более всё равно всех нас заинтриговала  .......



> . Стасю посмотрел окулист, резюме: б/п (я уже влюбилась в эту короткую формулировку-б/п=без патологий)


да это суперская фраза......



> пошла я свои ягоды собирать, а то на меня урожай навалился...Все как разом поспело!!!! А я ж к этому не готова была


я бы тоже пособирала ....ух бы оторвалась ..а у меня одна ягодка земляники одним бочком покраснела да и ту берегу дочке младшей..а старшей тоже поищу..что то у нас нынче запоздалое лето, но вишни будет просто тьма....но до неё так долго.....

----------


## Donskova-t

> Стасю посмотрел окулист, резюме: б/п


Танюшка, спешу тебя успокоить!!! Все у Вас будет хорошо!!! Моя доча должна была появиться 15 января, а появилась АЖ 27 ноября! Появилась через КС с весом 2200.Мы почти месяц провалялись в кувезе, диагноз СОЧЕТАННАЯ ТРАВМА ГОЛОВЫ, паралич в руках. Я была присмерти - отказали почки, и лицо стало похоже на шар, реально не было ни носа ни глаз. В это время моему мужу говорят, мы ЕЕ конечно выходим, но нужен ли вам такой ребенок??????!!!!!!!!! ....
Потом еще долго мне врачи говорили, что  ОНА больше их чем моя... Или к примеру говорят: как дела? ... Я: хорошо..... Врач:  Ну если у вас хорошо то я цветной телевизор; или пришла на третий день медсестра капельницу ставить, говорит до семи дней доживет - выживет... Эти четыре дня (до семи дней) я чуть  не кокнулась... Выписали нас через месяц и один день с весом 2400.


Это я все к чему говорю: В 9 месяцев Дарья (доча) догнала по весу и по развитию остальных детей. Сейчас она закончила 4 класс с двумя четверками, она великолепно рисует, ходит в танцевальный кружок.... А тем докторам которые так мне говорили, низкий поклон и пожелание здоровья, ведь несмотря на выходки и слова (которые приводили меня в истерический припадок) они делали свое дело.... Плюс наше с дочей желание жить и быть счастливыми... Так что Танюшка, у нас с тобой не только имена схожи.... А что все будет хорошо я даже не сомневаюсь, дай Бог здоровья Стасеньке и мамульке.... И конечно только положительные эмоции и мысли... Мысль материальна! Я это точно знаю!!! 

Всех люблю... Всем привет из Ханты-Мансийска... Вернее из Бузулука... Я дома....

УРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

Ох.. девочки.. меня сегодня насмешили.. Звонит клиент и говорит.. Вы ведущая? Хотим свадьбу по нашему сценарию, с нашей музыкой, естественно конкурсами.. Я им- сценарий из ИНЕТА? Они- Да!!! Подобранный под молодых..
Певица не нужна, ди-джей тоже.. Я им- аппаратура есть? ОНИ- у вас же есть.. Блин.. мой менталитет получил по голове..Чтоб мою первую и любимую аппаратуру обхаживал юнец.. тыкал пальцами в мой незаменимый ноутбук?
Я засмеялась..... Я НЕ ВЕДУ по чужим сценариям... а они- вам какая разница- вам же платят..
Короче.. записала я их.. меня им расхвалили поле выпускного... но.. много но... и смеха.. по моему самолюбию..

----------


## nina7400

> Ох.. девочки.. меня сегодня насмешили.. Звонит клиент и говорит.. Вы ведущая? Хотим свадьбу по нашему сценарию, с нашей музыкой, естественно конкурсами.. Я им- сценарий из ИНЕТА? Они- Да!!! Подобранный под молодых..
> Певица не нужна, ди-джей тоже.. Я им- аппаратура есть? ОНИ- у вас же есть.. Блин.. мой менталитет получил по голове..Чтоб мою первую и любимую аппаратуру обхаживал юнец.. тыкал пальцами в мой незаменимый ноутбук?
> Я засмеялась..... Я НЕ ВЕДУ по чужим сценариям... а они- вам какая разница- вам же платят..
> Короче.. записала я их.. меня им расхвалили поле выпускного... но.. много но... и смеха.. по моему самолюбию..


Ириш, а ты у них сценарий попроси. Может там еще и свои наработки найдешь в зачаточной стадии.
  А свой ноутбук я даже домашним не даю. У меня там все. И по работе и по праздникам. Если грохнется - не представляю как восстанавливать придется. Поэтому только я и муж - когда противовирусник установить надо

----------


## Окрыленная

> них сценарий попроси


я то попрошу.. просто яникогда не сталкивалась.. всё своё.. а аппаратура ваша.. их музыка под мои наработки... Стихов куча.. породнение со снохой и морковкой...у меня аж зубы стучат..



> А свой ноутбук я даже домашним не даю


вот и мой ноут- моё всё!!! от идей до музыки и авторских книг.. а тто пацан.. будет за моей аппаратурой сидеть.. с пивом..

----------


## nina7400

Ириш, а как ты у них проводить будешь? Если они не понимают, что по их сценарию ни один ведущий работать не будет? Или у них уже был такой эпизод? Я даже в сценарий концерта бывает, что свои поправки вношу. А как вести по тому, что тебе предоставят? Удачи тебе!

----------


## Окрыленная

Однозначно.. нет.. Мой сценарий под их пару.. с моей музыкой и моим ди-джеем.. У них ведь есть выбор.. и я им могу посоветовать даже такого ведущего, который сможет отречитативеть :No2:  :No2:  :No2:  :No2:  :No2: по сценарию.. Сказали.. что позвонят на следующей неделе.. :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем!!! Во флудилке люди появились! А я думала, что все сегодня " на пашне" - суббота же! Ой, Ириш, какие интересные истории ты рассказываешь!Класс! И ведь эти твои клиенты искренне верят, что сценарий у них обалденный, и придумали все обустроить они очень здорово и умно! Им сколько лет то? Судя по поступкам и навности, еще страдают юношеским инфантилизмом! В одном я не сомневаюсь, что из этой ситуации есть только два выхода! Либо они собирают весь свой разум в кучу, целиком полагаются на тебя и получают обалденный праздник, либо "делают тебе ручкой" и находят тамаду своего уровня, которая согласится на все их условия, включая безвозмездное пользование собственной аппаратурой и 



> Стихов куча.. породнение со снохой и морковкой

----------


## Окрыленная

> Им сколько лет то?


но во-первых звонила свекровь... и сказала.. что сценарий очень интересный и понравился.. Вниманиие!!! - бабушкам жениха и невесты..



> Судя по поступкам и навности, еще страдают юношеским инфантилизмом!


возраст - невесте 18, жениху 20..
Мне самое интерсеное вот что... МУЗЫКА СОГЛАСОВАНА С РОДСТВЕННИКАМИ... у нас свой диск.. БОЖЕ.. я конечно трудности люблю.. Но это маразм... конкретный..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> маразм... конкретный..


Да уж! Это точно! У нашей Аленушки есть классное выражение:



> Да уж.... Бывают такие решения, при которых тараканы в голове аплодируют стоя!


Прямо в тему! :Ok:

----------


## Donskova-t

> Ох.. девочки.. меня сегодня насмешили.. Звонит клиент и говорит.. Вы ведущая? Хотим свадьбу по нашему сценарию, с нашей музыкой, естественно конкурсами.. Я им- сценарий из ИНЕТА? Они- Да!!! Подобранный под молодых..
> Певица не нужна, ди-джей тоже.. Я им- аппаратура есть? ОНИ- у вас же есть.. Блин.. мой менталитет получил по голове..Чтоб мою первую и любимую аппаратуру обхаживал юнец.. тыкал пальцами в мой незаменимый ноутбук?
> Я засмеялась..... Я НЕ ВЕДУ по чужим сценариям... а они- вам какая разница- вам же платят..
> Короче.. записала я их.. меня им расхвалили поле выпускного... но.. много но... и смеха.. по моему самолюбию..


Ириш, пердставь картинку, гости на свадьбе решат что это твой сценарий, и будет тебе АНТИреклама!!!! Стой на своем, скажи мой сценарий уведите - упадете.....Раз хотят именно тебя, пусть заказывают тебя ВСЮ! :Nono: 
Им *тебя расхвалили*, когда ты работала по *своему* сценарию...  Зачем тогда тебе выносить МОСК??!!

_Кстати платюшки все твои ОЧ.хороши!!!Красавица!!!_


Да и возвращаясь к нашему разговору об ошибках в вывесках... Сейчас покажу, что увидела и засняла  в хантах:


именно к нЫшим услугам!!!



Ну и в такой салон я бы не пошла - неприятные ассоциации :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 




И хочется спросить Феона днем или Феона ночью))))?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Тихо в нашем королевстве! Все разъехались, разлетелись... Но ОБЕЩАЛИ ВЕРНУТЬСЯ!!! Ждем-с! _Ира_ новых кошачков привезет, Аленушка- приз с танцевального конкурса, Маришка-много интересных фоток покажет!!! Может и Комик вскоре объявится, блеснет мужским интеллектом! Хорошо еще, что Татьяна Донскова заходит со своими находками!!! И Курочка иногда залетает, не забывает нас. Ириска - тоже удивляет! И всем девчонкам, кто сюда заглядывает - СПАСИБО!!! Темка живет!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Обзавелась фотками сына, он мне со своего компа парочку скинул. Не любит фотографироваться!!! Но я уговорила, чтобы показать вам, особенно Тане-Курочке, какой парень может вырасти из крохотного слабого мальчика, родившегося с весом 1.850 гр. 47 см., который был так слаб, что когда родился, даже не заплакал. На мой испуганный возглас:"Почему он не кричит?!" Врач мне так и сказала:"У него сил нет, бедный!" Ничего, Танюш, потихоньку вырос! И твоя внученька вырастет в прекрасную девушку!!! Показываю своего детеныша. 1 фотка- ему лет 11, занимался греко-римской борьбой, это его для статьи в газете снимали. А 2-это он сейчас. Увлекся боксом.
 [IMG]http://*********net/1579466.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1593804.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Окрыленная

Очень похож Машенька на тебя.. Я вчера встречалась с молодыми на 6 августа.. Влюбились в друг друга сразу..Согласны на всё.. Чудо-пара..На выходных была на године дочери своего ди-джея и подруги.. Не могла усидеть на месте и взяла свой любимый микрофон..

 с юбиляршей..

это моя счастливая мамочка.. подруга.. ди-джей и певица..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Три красавицы!!! Самым красивым человек бывает в минуты радости и счастья!!! :Ok:

----------


## Анастасия flu

Здорово жизнь кипит, как хочется порой выйти из своего болота встретится со всеми лично пообщаться, Эх только не думайте про меня что сидит нытик на своем уРАЛЕ И СТОНЕТ, НЕТ ЭТО НЕ ТАК  Я ХОЧУ БОЛЬШЕ ЧЕМ Я ИМЕЮ. Хочу сделать, день Поцелуев что бы горели свечи, парочки сидели за накрытыми столами ,пили шампанское вино, ели шоколадное фондю, кормили друг друга смотрели в глаза, на экране были красивые романтические целующиеся пары, играла красивая музыка, Я бы разговаривала с ними о любви о поцелуях, дарила бы им шоколадные сердечки, свечи или просто такие сувениры  на память. А МНЕ ГОВОРЯТ НАДО ЗАГАДКИ ПОИСКАТЬ ТИПО ЧТО ПОД ЯЙЦАМИ ГЛАДКО ФУУУУУУУУ. и Настя ты размахнулась с призами, все своими силами тоесть ни как - нам надо деньги заробатывать. В СРЕДУУУУУУУУУУУ ВЕЧЕРОММММММ!!! когда все на работе наработаются потом на дачу поливать помидоры(хотя дождь 3 раза в день идет), окучивать картошку ванну телек и спать. РАССУДИТЕ МОЖЕТ Я НЕ ПРАВА

----------


## Анастасия flu

[IMG]http://*********net/1615349m.jpg[/IMG] А это мой сынуляяя, раз уж тут фотки деток показали и я своего покажу. ТИМУР ему 3,8 месяцев кстати родился 27 ноября, как дочка у *Donskova-t*,

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А МНЕ ГОВОРЯТ НАДО ЗАГАДКИ ПОИСКАТЬ ТИПО ЧТО ПОД ЯЙЦАМИ ГЛАДКО ФУУУУУУУУ


Настя, это кто ж такой интересный человечище, которому ЭТО НАДО?! Такие шутки уже давно не в ходу! Да и раньше - на любителя, а в некоторых компаниях за это и побить могут. Так и объясни своему руководителю.
А сынуля у тебя красавчик!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маришка-много интересных фоток покажет!!!


Привет ВСЕМ!!!!
Машуня, а вот я вас разочарую :No2: 
Никуда мы не поехали...Дождь льет и льет...прогноз - всю неделю будет холод и дождь. Говорила с Киевской Таней, у них такая же погода
Посмотрела по инету, на всей Украине такая погода... :Tu: 
поэтому я срочно села грести завалы, выпускные фильмы и фото, плюс в перерывах перерабатываю ягоды...очень много пропадет черешни, яблоки и абрикосы ветер обтрясает зелеными...жааааалко
Поэтому я сижу здесь, но стараюсь в инет не ходить, а то кааааак зависну



> какой парень может вырасти из крохотного слабого мальчика,


Мальчик - красавчик! действительно на тебя похож. А мускулатура достойна уважения :Ok: 

Фото посмотрела, очень интересно!!!
Выкладывайте  дальше!!!
Уже все стали как родные!!!
Бегу дальше работать, хочу до поездки со всеми расчитаться

----------


## Анастасия flu

> перерабатываю ягоды...очень много пропадет черешни, яблоки и абрикосы ветер обтрясает зелеными...жааааалко


Ой как крууууто как мне тож хочется на дачу посидеть поперебирать на море покупаться елки палки, у нас вообще холодина и дожди и ветер на Урале лето непредсказуемое

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Поэтому я сижу здесь, но стараюсь в инет не ходить, а то кааааак зависну


Маришка, привет! Хорошо, что хоть на минуточку забежала! А то я уж по вам по всем соскучилась! Жду вас очень!!!
Скоро Алена приедет, она точно фотки привезет - сама обещала!  :Ok:  И ночных разговоров с _Ирой_ тоже очень не хватает! :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Анастасия flu*, 

Насть, у нас точно такая же погода. Холодина страшная! Дождь как из ведра...В саду и огороде вода стоит...Ужас!!! 
А море начнется с 4 июля, сразу обещают дикую жару!!!! Уряяяя!!!



> на море покупаться елки палки


можно к Ильичу в Песчаное, там сосновый лес...море...компания...и воще классссс!!!
и будет тебе и елки и палки...и море тож будет!!!! :Aga:  :Pivo: 
ВСЁ!!! убегаю! Всем горячий ЦЁМ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 
Машуня, только хотела скачок от компа сделать...увидела тебя..
Все таки зацепилась...
А где Иринка? Куда ее в такой дождь понесло?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А где Иринка? Куда ее в такой дождь понесло?


Не знаю, Мариш, но она чего -то запропала! Может  ремонтом занимается?! Во всяком случае, раньше каждую ночь мы с ней болтали и с Аленой(до отъезда), мы все совы, это наше время - ночь! А теперь она молчит! Тоже вот жду!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Во всяком случае, раньше каждую ночь мы с ней болтали и с Аленой(до отъезда)


"Бидна" ты "бидна" :Grin:  не с кем поболтать...
А когда Алена приезжает?

сами мне говорили, что не пропадай! А сами сейчас без предупреждения пропадают :Nono:

----------


## Комик

> Может и Комик вскоре объявится, блеснет мужским интеллектом!


Большооой привет всем! :flower: 
Пока особо нет времени, все дела, плюс свадебный бум в этом году.
Но рад, что в кашкадроме жизнь бьет ключом и прибывают новые люди. :flower: 
Вечером поговорим. Рад всех видеть, жду приветственного взмаха флагом от Иришки (она и некоторые особо продвинутые :Grin: , знают какой флаг имею ввиду)

*bycmarina*, Рад, что ты здесь! :flower:  Не исчезай надолго без предупреждения, народ весь в волнениях! :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!! 

Тока я без флага.... щас пойду поищу чё-нибудь подходящее, как найду, так махну 
 :Yes4: 
Принимаете заблудшую и загулявшую свою подружку....  :Blush2: 

У нас тоже погодка жуть, я и запереживала, что погода такая, а июль на носу, а там лес.... палатки...море...очень близко уже всё...

----------


## Славина

Ну чё, есть тут кто-нибудь   а то чичас спать уйду  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ириш, какой спать?!! ты чо???!!!
Я только зашла до хаты, еще руки грязные...кабачки вырывала и огурцы

Глянь сюда и успокойся :Aga: 

http://www.gismeteo.ua/city/weekly/11037/

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Принимаете заблудшую и загулявшую свою подружку....


Колись, где ты под дождем гуляешь?

----------


## Славина

> кабачки вырывала и огурцы


Вот где хозяйка  :Grin:  Привет Маришка!!!




> Колись, где ты под дождем гуляешь?


А я как в басне Крылова "Попрыгунья стрекоза лето красное пропела...." :Taunt:   мы опять песни репетировали, ну и было дело с друзьями потусили чутка  :br: 

А погодка порадовала  :Yes4:  

*Мариш*, уже скоро... у меня сердце начинает биться чаще, как только подумаю, что уже на следующей неделе монатки собирать и в путь...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я, как в басне Крылова "Попрыгунья стрекоза лето красное пропела...." 
> ну мы опять песни репетировали, ну и было дело с друзьями потусили чутка


Ты давай не увиливай, а рассказывай, как и где можно тусить в такую погоду...тебя тут тоже сосчитали, тебя несколько дней не было!!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Donskova-t

Ой, девочки.... Бррр... Я в ссылке в детском лагере (в этом году пригласили на роль заХВОСТА)... Лагерь пострадал от весеннего паводка, вода стояла по окна, испорчена вся мебель.... захламлена территория (почти 23 000 кв.м.) Уезжаю туда к восьми, в половине двенадцатого ночи возвращаюсь домой, хочется найти альтернативу ногам (ходить на чем-нибудь другом), т.к. ноги просто отказываются это делать. ... Детей планируем встретить 4 июля, боимся не успеть..............Единственное что радует, что и ЭТО ПРОЙДЕТ!!! И все устаканится...Всех люблю, всё перечитываю... Рада, что Комик отметился....
Машенька, Ира, Ириска, Настя, Мариша я желаю Вам: 









Миленькие мои,  Я ВЕРНУСЬ)))!
А ДА ещё, я услышала новое выражение: ПОСИДЕТЬ НА СПИНЕ.... Как вы думаете, что это значит??? А это значит поспать :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> где можно тусить в такую погоду


Не, мы тусили не сегодня, в пятницу, ну и вот, затусились чутка....  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Уряяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя!!! Наши в городе!!! Эх, щаз бы чего-нить загнуть из известных лириков в тему! Ну например: Любить иных-тяжелый крест... А вы все прекрасны без извилин!!!!!!!!!!!! Поэтому я вас всех лююююююююююююююююю!!! Как то так!!! Дождалась девок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вы все прекрасны без извилин!!!!!!!!!!!!


Вот это мне особенно понравилось...а кто тут, стесняюсь спросить, без извилин? Ты Машунь огласи конкретно, кто вызвал стока восторга у тебя :Taunt: 


*Donskova-t*, 



> ЭТО ПРОЙДЕТ!!!


Держись, Танюша! Это правильно, все пройдет и будет все хорошо!
Спасибо за пожелание! :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Не, мы тусили не сегодня, в пятницу, ну и вот, затусились чутка....


опять ребусами говорит...вы чего с пятницы до вторника тусили.....под дождем????!!!!! Ну вы даёте!!! Видно хорошие у вас друзья...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> огласи конкретно, кто вызвал стока восторга у тебя


 Маришка!Ты как в приключениях Шурика:"Огласите весь список , пожалуйста!" А вот не буду!!! Я че, блин, до утра тут должна сидеть и печатать!!! Могу одно сказать, наши КАШКАДРОМОВСКИЕ, никому не уступят: ни в красоте, ни в уме, ни в фантазии!!!!!!!! Еще есть сомнения?! :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Я только зашла до хаты, еще руки грязные...кабачки вырывала и огурцы


Круто. У нас вчера жасмин в саду расцвел, а огурцы и кабачки, не раньше середины июля первые пойдут, а они уже вырывают. :Grin: 




> Ну чё, есть тут кто-нибудь





> было дело с друзьями потусили чутка


Привет тусовщица :flower: , чую у тебя и Маришки чемоданное настроение. :Aga: 
А у нас наступило лето :Yahoo: , жара сегодня, как на юге 27 градусов днем было. Клубника первая пошла, крупная :Ok: . 
Завтра хочу в огороде немного поснимать свое хозяйство. Потом фото выложу похвастать достижениями садоводства. :Grin: 




> Рада, что Комик отметился...


Ну кошаки иногда должны метить территорию. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> вы чего с пятницы до вторника тусили


Ой, а чего сегодня уже вторник  :Vah: 

*Комик*, привет! 

Рады тебя видеть снова в наших девичьих рядах  :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ну, наконец то хозяин наведался!!! С дачи жасмина цветущего привез! А пахнет то как!!! Прям слышу соловьиные трели, запах жасмина, луна большая, пьянящая... Эх, молодость! Все ,небось, эту школу проходили! А теперь наши дети проходят. Жизнь...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 
ну вот, хотела вывернуться и прикинуться умной, а оказывается тоже оказалась "без извилин", как и все...ну ладно раз



> наши КАШКАДРОМОВСКИЕ, никому не уступят: ни в красоте, ни в уме, ни в фантазии!!!!!!!!


будем прекрасны без извилин :Taunt: 





> Круто. У нас вчера жасмин в саду расцвел, а огурцы и кабачки, не раньше середины июля первые пойдут, а они уже вырывают.


привет, Комик! давно не виделись... :Grin: 
Так у нас этот....как его? ...ЮГ!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Так у нас этот....как его? ...ЮГ!!!!


Хочу!!! На этот... как его?...ЮГ!!! в море купаться, фруктами питаться!!! Бычков ловить, вино пить!!! Романтизьм!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хочу!!!


Ну и когда твои хотелки перейдут в реальные действия, а?
Мы с Иринкой уже намылились и едем, по крайней мере я уже билеты на Крым купила, а Иринку Макната прихватит...
Давай и ты думай в этом направлении....



> вино пить!!!


Я беру еще и покрепче, называется напиток "САМЖЕНЕ"...
Серж как во Львове хлебнул, глаза вытращил и быстрей в туалет, благо рядом было...чейта его схватило с непривычки :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Так...чего то все попритихли...пойду тогда чай пить!

----------


## Комик

> Ну, наконец то хозяин наведался!!! С дачи жасмина цветущего привез! А пахнет то как!!! Прям слышу соловьиные трели, запах жасмина, луна большая, пьянящая...


Ну луна и соловьи, все в наличии, а вот запах жасмина передать не могу, только фото.
Привет Маша :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1607844.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Я беру еще и покрепче, называется напиток "САМЖЕНЕ"...
> Серж как во Львове хлебнул, глаза вытращил и быстрей в туалет, благо рядом было...чейта его схватило с непривычки


 :Blink:  Хорошо, хоть предупредила, а то бы и я хлебанула  :Taunt: 

А вот коньячок Макса не забуду, крымский, ах какой вкусный  :Ok:  мягкий и ароматный, я сразу приготовила целый стакан напитка, чтобы его запить, а он и не понадобился  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Бычков ловить


Наша подпольная кличка, Бычки :Taunt: ...нас можно не ловить, мы сами приходим...прикорм такой - мясо-гриль, зелень, помидоры, огурцы, вино сухое красное...И мы у ВАС!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хорошо, хоть предупредила, а то бы и я хлебанула


Не переживай, мы Тебя с Натальей научим....родину любить!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> А вот коньячок Макса не забуду, крымский, ай какой вкусный


Пора на котлеты переходить, после расслабона под коньячек :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Вот, сколько вечеров здесь о жратве молчали!!! Стоило только появиться мужчине, как сразу вернулись на круги своя! Сначала крепкие напитки, потом жареные котлетки, а потом... Сами знаете, что потом ! А ,впрочем, я не возражаю! Лето шепчет!!! Маришка! Уже Ире написала : если б раньше, то уже и рюкзак бы был готов походный и "Хенесси"! И колбаски пару палочек копчененькой!

----------


## Славина

> Пора на котлеты переходить


А хто у нас главный по котлетам??? :Blink: 

Мы тока по напиткам спецы.  :Yes4: 

Это *Алёнка* у нас всё больше по еде спец, а мы то...эх, пора наверное сразу про любофф и в койку  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Это Алёнка у нас всё больше по еде спец


Вот точно! она нам даже фотоотчеты показывала о высоко-эстетической подаче простых блюд, как то: картошечка с добрым кусманом мяса и свежей зеленью! А тортики какие! Мечта! И просто и вкусно и красиво!!! Алена, там, небось икает, остановиться не может! А это все из-за нас!!! 
Комик, какой ты молодец, что зашел!!! Сразу такое оживление, в теле такая приятная гибкость образовалась!!!

----------


## Славина

> Сразу такое оживление


Да уж, чегой-то и я сегодня расслабилась  :Grin: 




> в теле такая приятная гибкость образовалась!!!


Вот и *Маша* туда же  :Grin: 

А завтра и послезавтра за ум, вперёд и с песнями  :Yes4: 

*Мариш*, а ты уже с футболками намудрила чего, а?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мариш, а ты уже с футболками намудрила


Вот , что значит определенный настрой! Слово футболки вызвало ассоциации с "мокрыми" футболками! Представила картину: Маришка стоит на фоне бассейна в мокрой футболке, а муж от восторга аж весь рот открыл! Котлет то мы уже поели, поэтому пора!

----------


## Курица

Всем - доброй ночи.  :Aga: 
Я -всё о своём,девичьем...
последние известия с фронта: моих девочек в пятницу выписывают, похоже. Младшая из моих принцесс, Стася которая,  вроде уже сисю не выплёвывает, привес нормальный...Билирубин резко пошел на снижение...
Посему бабушка(я которая) сегодня уже перегладила всякие распашонки-пеленки,чепчики-полотенчики.Хоть и новое. но старшая принцесса распорядилась по мобильному, чтоб утюжком. да с двух сторон...ну это уж дудки, что с двух, а вот с той, что к тельцу- погладила, врать не буду... :Grin: 
Завтра-послезавтра-последние деньки в школу схожу, отчёты все накорябаю-настучу на клаве, сдам и забуду мою любимую работу аж  до 8 августа...
И примусь за воспитание обеих принцесс, поскольку старшая-то точно там от рук отбилась-с 28 мая по больницам и роддомам,блиныч :Meeting: .................
КАК ЖЕ Я СОСКУЧИЛАСЬ!!!! :Tu: 
Стаську затискаю, наверное...или пожалею...в первый второй день-по крайней мере-у меня на пятницу-субботу заказы, так что с воскресенья и начну,благословясь, долг свой отдавать...бабушкинский. Дане моей хоть поспать  дам... По крайней мере - планирую у них бывать каждый день. Ко мне-то не перебираются-зять пока обои переклеил(в перерывах между ловлей контрабандистов и сидением в лесах-пограничник он у меня.Впрочем, как и доча. И сынок. ВСЕ, вобщем...Да что там говорить-и у Стаси "погоны" из чёрных волосиков,Дана сказала, на плечиках ...А я ей и говорю:"А что ты хотела? У двух прапорщиков(у них такое звание у обоих) -и у дочери погонов нет? Непорядок был бы... :Grin: )
 :Tender: 
ну вот. Выговорилась.
Спокойной ночи, кашкадром и обитатели.
Бабушка таня пошла в ванную и баюшки...Надо колыбельные вспоминать, понимаешь... :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ой, Танюша! Какие замечательные новости!!! Прям вижу тебя со Стасей на руках, счастливые глаза, добрые руки и приятным голосом поешь ей колыбельные песни!!! А рядом ходят молодые папа с мамой и ожидают свою очередь! А что делать!!! Такое сокровище, как родненький маленький, сладенький ребятеночек - всегда нарасхват!!!

----------


## Славина

Так девочки, мои дорогие и я ушла спатки. Всем доброй ночи! До завтра.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Спокой ночи всем жителям Флудористана!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> если б раньше, то уже и рюкзак бы был готов походный


Доброе Утро!
Маш, чего раньше?
Раньше по времени? Так в этом году, сейчас, там дождь льет и  холодина...там раньше делать нечего...вот попозже - я понимаю!
Но там уже сложилась традиция, как я поняла...
Я так поняла, что ты в районе Поворино живешь? Я все время эту станцию проезжаю, там у вас платками и носками торгуют?Вот никогда бы не подумала, что это Воронежская область...у меня ассоциации какие-то, что это цыганский хутор 
Так тебе от Поворина несильно то и далеко...В этом году, там одна девочка из Воркуты приедет. Так что тебе вообще, считай, рядом. :Aga: 





> Мариш, а ты уже с футболками намудрила чего, а?


Ириш, не мудрила пока еще.Занимаюсь выпускными. Я потом сяду и за вечер чего нибудь намудрю...как обычно



> Маришка стоит на фоне бассейна в мокрой футболке, а муж от восторга аж весь рот открыл!


Я не против, но только не сейчас...Сейчас холодно...Мы из бассейна воду спустили и свернули его под навес. Так что я сейчас опять без водоема :Tu: 



> Бабушка таня


 :Tender: 
Боже...какое прекрасное время



> всякие распашонки-пеленки,чепчики-полотенчики


 :Tender: 

пока я там чай пила, вы уже спать ушли :Tu:

----------


## Анастасия flu

Вот стоило мне с работы уйти все расписались, сколько новостей и сколько предложений. Я ТОЖЕ ХОЧУ В ОТПУСК но получится только в конце июля. ВЧЕРА ко мне пришел заказ на свадьбу 2 ю в моей жизни, уже не для своих делать для других. 29 Свадьба, 30 юбилей, а 27 ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ МОЕГО КУЛЬТУРНО ДОСУГОВОГО ЦЕНТРА, 29 день города, 15 решили сделать день предпринимателей 6 день поццелуев, 10 шоколадный вечер, ЖЕСТЬ КОГДА ВСЕ УСПЕТЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ ЕЩЕ и СВАМИ ПООБЩАТЬСЯ И С родными. СКОРЕЙ БЫ В ОТПУСК.  Посмотрела на Вас граждане живущие ближе к югу и слюной обтикаю, и большими буквами передо мной появляется надпись 10 метров ДО МОРЯ, 12 месяцев - ДО 10 метров до моря!!!!!!!!!! ))))))))).

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> в районе Поворино живешь? Я все время эту станцию проезжаю


Когда следующий раз проезжать будешь, сообщи, примчусь! Если что - сигнализируй! Можно пресловутыми красными труселями!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

Девчонки.. Помните мою историю про молодых и проведение свадьбы по их сценарию..Что я вчера узнала... Они попросили мою подругу, ни разу не проводившую ни одного подобного мероприятия стать тамадой.. Она очень дружит с молодми.. с детства.. сказали ей.. Че ты хуже других.. Финдеперсовых( не согласившихся проводить по их сценарию)? свадьба два дня.. Я подругке.. Женя.. ты не боишься опозориться? Она - нет.. это же мои друзья.. Попробую.. Гостей 100 человек.Музыкальное оборудование берут на прокат в колледже.. Ди-джей.. тот сопливый юнец.. Я -- А арибуты, костюмы? Внимание!!!! Они под сценарий и конкурсы заказывают сами костюмы через ИНЕТ.. Я в шоке.. Мне жаль свою подругу и гсотей и берет она с них. 3.000. Вот такая пошла маразматическая молодежь

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Помните мою историю про молодых и проведение свадьбы по их сценарию..


Иришка! Забей!!! Каждому, как говорится, свое!!! И за подружку свою не переживай, что она может опозориться! Это ее выбор! Вот уж воистину:охота - пуще неволи! Сами себе забили голову и их теперь никто не переубедит.  :Nono:

----------


## Комик

> Попробую.. Гостей 100 человек.Музыкальное оборудование берут на прокат в колледже.. Ди-джей.. тот сопливый юнец.. Я -- А арибуты, костюмы? Внимание!!!! Они под сценарий и конкурсы заказывают сами костюмы через ИНЕТ.. Я в шоке.. Мне жаль свою подругу и гсотей и берет она с них. 3.000. Вот такая пошла маразматическая молодежь


Иришка, не парься, будет и на твоей улице пень гореть.
Зачем тебе портить свои нервы и работать по сценарию из инета. Работай на своих материалах, вырабатывай и оттачивай свой стиль.
Запомни, работать под кого-либо, никогда не получиться. Каждый человек индивидуален.
Говорят что не делается, все к лучшему, это так и есть. Я не раз в этом убеждался.
Боброго дня кашкадром.
Вчера вечером инет внезапно отключился и заработал мой модем от  Мегафон только сегодня, хотя телефонная связь в деревне работала нормально.
С утра решил несколько кадров своего хозяйства сделать и выложить на всеобщее обозрение.
Центральная клумба:
[IMG]http://*********net/1627330.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1621189.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1599685.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1590469.jpg[/IMG]
Из старого умывальника, получился подвесной горшок:
[IMG]http://*********net/1581253.jpg[/IMG]
А это гордость, новая теплица, что установил в этом году, с покрытием из 6 мм сотового поликарбоната:
[IMG]http://*********net/1573061.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1578181.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Зачем тебе портить свои нервы и работать по сценарию из инета.


Тоже самое хотела написать  :Yes4: 

*Ириш*, ты же индивидуальность!!! Даже за любые деньги, тебе это не нужно!!!




> С утра решил несколько кадров своего хозяйства сделать и выложить на всеобщее обозрение


Здорово!!! Как радуется всё-таки глаз цветам и цветочкам, спасибо. Теплица  :Ok:

----------


## Окрыленная

Комик, Гоги!!!Хочу к тебе.. Как красиво.. А насчет тырнета.. господи. мне жаль.. только подругу.. спасибо за поддержку.. пошла на почту получать надувную медсестру

----------


## Комик

> пошла на почту получать надувную медсестру


Хочу такую тоже :Taunt: 
А то в деревне все один, без женского внимания, а тут с медсестрой отдохнуть, одно удовольствие :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Хочу такую тоже


нет.. чтобы меня пригласить.. а он.. надувную женщину..

----------


## Комик

> нет.. чтобы меня пригласить.. а он.. надувную женщину..


Так ведь ты не приедешь. :Grin: 
А прошу не надувную женщину, а медсестру надувную, чтоб поплавать с ней (на ней) в пруду в огороде, полежать на травке, прижавшись к резиновому соску. :Grin:  
Можно даже надкусить, глядишь и воздухом обдует в жару, если не улетит :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Комик, Гоги!!!


Гоги????!!!! Вах!!! :Vah: 



> нет.. чтобы меня пригласить.. а он.. надувную женщину..


Ой! :Blush2: ...ну не буду вам мешать :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Ой!...ну не буду вам мешать


Маришка привет :flower:  
Ты не мешаешь, это Иришка надувной медсестрой соблазняет, а фото в надутом виде выкладывать не желает :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Маришка!! Привет!!! А Комик за своё взялся..Флирт. кокетство.. и с самыми ранимыми и обделенными женщинами
А Гоги..Так это я его как мужчину горячего.. Имени.. он так и не сказал.. партизан
Сегоддня кстати.. день партизана и подпольщика..
Гоги.. с праздником!!!

----------


## Комик

> Сегоддня кстати.. день партизана и подпольщика..
> Гоги.. с праздником!!!


У меня другой праздник. Я новую лесенку в свой деревенский пруд соорудил.
Получилась шикарная конструкция, потом сфоткаю!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ты не мешаешь,


Вы в этом точно уверены?!!! :Taunt: 



> Гоги..


Ну ладно, Гоги еще можно пережить...вот если бы он например оказался Хулио...ну тогда...не знаю-не знаю :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я новую лесенку в свой деревенский пруд соорудил.


Ириш, извини...а то я тут своим появлением Гоги спугнула...
так он красиво рассуждал о медсестрах, а тут...БАЦ!  и сразу про лесенки запел :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> А Комик за своё взялся..Флирт. кокетство.. и с самыми ранимыми и обделенными женщинами


После деревенского одиночества, тянет к противоположному полу. :Taunt: 
Законы физики, спорить бесполезно :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Комик*, 
а у вас чего? в деревне девки не водятся??? :Tu: ...а зачем тогда ты в деревню ездишь??? если там девок нет....
Кстати, не верю!!! Девки есть везде!!!! А вот мужиков точно не хватает... :Tu:

----------


## Комик

> а тут...БАЦ! и сразу про лесенки запел


Маришка, ты свой бассейн не показываешь, а я пруд облагораживаю, лесенку шикарную сделал, кувшинки с ирисами в пруд посадили (он глубокий, метра три, три с половиной.) Вокруг пруда хосты растут, туи посадил в этом году с северной стороны. Воть. Когда все вырастет, красота будет неописуемая!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маришка, ты свой бассейн не показываешь, а я пруд облагораживаю, лесенку шикарную сделал, кувшинки с ирисами в пруд посадили (он глубокий, метра три, три с половиной.) Вокруг пруда хосты растут, туи посадил в этом году с северной стороны. Воть. Когда все вырастет, красота будет неописуемая!


ОЙ... :Tender: 

Знаете, че? я пожалуй пойду...а вы тут почирикайте...а то мне прям неудобно как то...вломилась, понимаешь, на свидание... :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> а у вас чего? в деревне девки не водятся??


Есть, бабки. Даже девки есть, правда бухают с местными колоритными персонажами. По большей части пиво, на водку денег нет.
А еще у нас стали по весне появляться странные личности, которые ходят вдоль заборов по деревне и разбрасывают семена мака, иногда и в огород забредут, если хозяев нет. А вот летом ходят собирать урожай. Вчера повыдергивал весь мак, непонятно как появившийся по всему огороду.
Вот такие у нас еще есть личности.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну вооооттттт :Tu: 
Пока сходила чай попила, тут всех ветром сдуло... :Tu: 

Тогда тоже пойду... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А когда Алена приезжает?


Алёна приехала. В данный момент ем курицу, запечённую в Абхазии нам в дорогу (нам ведро кур с картошкой  сделали... :Vah: ) с аджикой абхазской, лавашом оттуда же (на тандыре пекли  :Girl Blum2: ) и пью вкусняшку с частной винокурни, которую (вкусняшку, конечно, а не винокурню) купила на экскурсии к озеру Рица (по дороге к Голубому озеру и озеру Рица у нас была запланирована экскурсия вин, коньяков, ликёров, а так же мёда)
Привезли кучу наград. Очень достойно выступили. Стали лауреатами 1 (трижды), второй (дважды) и третьей степени. Отдохнули шикарно!!! Фотоотчёт позже! Еда - это святое!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Alenajazz

Приглашаю посмотреть небольшой фотоотчётик...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4097122

----------


## Славина

> Алёна приехала


*Алёнка*, привет!!!!  :flower: 

Я тебя не успела проводить, так хоть встречаю первая  :Grin: 




> Привезли кучу наград


Поздравляю!!!!  :Yahoo: 




> небольшой фотоотчётик


Здорово! Девчонки просто супер, красавицы, умнички, и ты конечно же, это ведь и твоя заслуга!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Когда следующий раз проезжать будешь, сообщи, примчусь! Если что - сигнализируй! Можно пресловутыми красными труселями!!!


Доброго  Утра ВСЕМ!
Вот только заметила... :Blush2: 
Хорошо Маш, только надо посмотреть чтоб не ночью было...я не помню, когда эта станция...Ой! как интересно то!



> Приглашаю посмотреть небольшой фотоотчётик...


Посмотрела...Здорово! Впечатляет!
И погода, смотрю, хорошая была, в море покупались...А у нас тут дожди лили :Tu:  Но сегодня с утра солнышко, значит погода начинает налаживаться...
Уже ТАК ХОЧЕТСЯ В МОРЕ ПОПЛАВАТЬ...ХАААААЧУУУУ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Мысли вслух...
Пришла, смотрю у Иринки огонек горит, ну думаю поболтаем...неееаааа :Tu: 
Пока ходила, смотрю Иринка ушла, Машуня пришла...сидит и молчит... :Tu: 
А че такое происходит, мож я не в курсе?

Вчера как то Комик-Гоги с Иришкой срочно ретировались....

Ладно, пошла работать, раз все сидят и молчат...разговаривать не хотят :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> все сидят и молчат...разговаривать не хотят


*Мариш* привет!!!

Я одним глазком сижу на форуме, а другим глазком и остальными частями тела :))) к завтрашней свадьбе готовлюсь, а вечером на работку  :Aga: 
Я не молчу, я говорю, с утра пробежалась по темкам, а скоро и по делам отлучусь :))))

Да, я ещё за темкой слежу "Мой сад и огород",  тебя там увидела и твой сад, ты такая там красавица в ромашках и не только  :Ok: 
Ну вот пока тебе писала, ты ушла  :Tu:  Ладно пойду и я.

----------


## Окрыленная

Маришка.. да что это ты нас с ГОги-Комиком сводишь? у нас чисто духовный интерес к друг другу.. я вот теперь.. открыла свой блог.. Типа Мастер.. А кроме Иришки никто не зашел..Катенька еще..
У нас целый день дождь.. а я вот думаю.. выкуп невесты по мотивам обуви.. :Derisive:  :Derisive:  :Derisive:  :Derisive: 
Купила еще надувной костюмыч медсестры... теперь добиваю блок на свадьбе..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка! С приездом!!!! Поздравляю с успешным выступлением! Посмотрела отчет- масштабы мероприятия впечатляют!!! А какие красивые призы!!! Такие же изящные, как твои умницы-девочки!!! И ты, как всегда - красавица!!! На одном фото, где ты в очках, виднелся рыжий медведь. Он живой? Или это скульптура для антуража? Здорово, что фотоаппарат всегда с тобой и ты можешь нам показать интересные снимки!!! Еще раз поздравляю, от всего сердца!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
P.S.: А у меня опять отчет, буду заходить редко, чтобы его во время сдать. :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> *Комик-Гоги*


Ну вот *Комик*, пока ты скрываешь от всех своё имя, мы тебя сами окрестили  :Taunt: 
Теперь мы все твои крестные мамы, во главе с Иришкой  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> пока ты скрываешь от всех своё имя, мы тебя сами окрестили


не люблю.. мужчин-интригантов... Что скрывать??????????????????????????? давай уж.. для нас.. хоть любимых...

----------


## Славина

> Что скрывать? давай уж.. для нас..


*Ириш*, а кроме нас сколько тут любопытных глаз???  :Grin: 

Да и так хорошо, Гоги, почти, как Гога или Гоша, если *Комик* не против, пусть будет Гоги.

А у нас резко погода испортилась, с утра было такое солнышко, а сейчас потемнело так, а мне нужно идти, а так не хочется, но я мужественная женщина  :Grin:  что мне снег, что мне зной, что мне дождик проливной, когда мои друзья со мной? Ну так, вы ведь со мной?

----------


## Комик

> Теперь мы все твои крестные мамы, во главе с Иришкой


А с крестными мамами что нужно делать?
Привет барышни, пришел, а здесь тишина. Тогда и я ушел...

----------


## Alenajazz

> а здесь тишина.


Я отсыпалась после приезда... Вот продолжение отчёта о поездке на конкурс, разместила у хореографов:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...69#post4097269

----------


## Alenajazz

> виднелся рыжий медведь. Он живой? Или это скульптура для антуража?


Это чучело медведя для фотографий. На Голубом озере. Мы поехали на экскурсию на озеро Рица. По дороге: Голубое озеро, водопад "Мужские слёзы", каменный мешок, дегустация вин, ликёров, коньяков, а так же дегустация абхазского мёда. А дорога в горах....  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Первый поворот называется: "Обними меня". Второй такой же крутой поворот: "Обними меня покрепче". Третий поворот: "Отпусти меня, мне больно"  :Meeting: 
И вообще в Абхазии всё налево и наверх (так нам гид сказал  :Aga: )
А вот живой на фотке лемур. Я с ним сфоталась в Гагре. Зовут лемура Люся.  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2712286.jpg[/IMG]

Голубое озеро:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2733790.jpg[/IMG]

А ещё сувенир: мёд с орехами, местные называют это виагра  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2695902.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анастасия flu

Виагра просто супер- один поцелуй и ты уже на небе

----------


## Славина

> Виагра просто супер


А мне лемурчик понравился  :Tender:  как она нашу *Алёнку* обхватила своими мягкими, пушистыми лапками. И озеро  :Ok: 




> А с крестными мамами что нужно делать?


 :Grin:  Ничего особенного, просто делай то, что и делал, общайся  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Есть, бабки. Даже девки есть, правда бухают с местными колоритными персонажами. По большей части пиво, на водку денег нет.
> А еще у нас стали по весне появляться странные личности, которые ходят вдоль заборов по деревне и разбрасывают семена мака, иногда и в огород забредут, если хозяев нет. А вот летом ходят собирать урожай. Вчера повыдергивал весь мак, непонятно как появившийся по всему огороду.
> Вот такие у нас еще есть личности.


Зашла, перечитала....
Даааа...Трудновато у вас в деревне с женским полом...Ну тогда точно надо тебе заводить надувную медсестру :Aga: 
А че...Класс!
Взял с собой в торбочку и привез в деревню, а там надул и можно



> а медсестру надувную, чтоб поплавать с ней (на ней) в пруду в огороде, полежать на травке, прижавшись к резиновому соску. 
> Можно даже надкусить, глядишь и воздухом обдует в жару, если не улетит


все свои желания удовлетворять, а то действительно, прям жалко тебя



> После деревенского одиночества, тянет к противоположному полу.
> Законы физики, спорить бесполезно


И не будет деревенского одиночества.
А потом, смотри, сдул, положил в торбочку и до дому привез. Закинул в тумбочку, лежит, не мешает, кушать не просит...Красота!!!!
А праздник подвернулся, взял с собой, в работу...Надул!...Глядишь, другим мужичкам удовольствие доставишь...потом опять сдул и до дому, в тумбочку. Со всех сторон - красота и удобство!!!!



> Мариш привет!!!


На слава богу! А я думала вы тут дружно приняли обет молчания...смотрю, сидят в теме и молчат :Tu: 



> да что это ты нас с ГОги-Комиком сводишь? у нас чисто духовный интерес к друг другу..


Ириш, так и я за духовный интерес! Так вы и без меня, и до меня свелись :Grin: ...я тут ни при чем :Blush2: 



> А у меня опять отчет, буду заходить редко, чтобы его во время сдать.


Главное кого нибудь здесь споймать...У меня это чего то плохо получается...в последнее время



> Теперь мы все твои крестные мамы, во главе с Иришкой


 :Vah: 



> А с крестными мамами что нужно делать?


 :Blink: 
Ну уж точно не то, чего ты там с медсестрой нафантазировал... Кстати, а это ты о чем сейчас подумал??? :Grin: 



> Ничего особенного, просто делай то, что и делал, общайся


О! Ириша уже ответила...
пока перерыв, пойду фото Алены посмотрю

----------


## Славина

> А с крестными мамами что нужно делать?





> Ну уж точно не то, чего ты там с медсестрой нафантазировал


 :Taunt:  Ну да, кусать за интимные места нас точно не стоит  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Ну да, кусать за интимные места нас точно не стоит


Намек понял, буду Вас надувать :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Намек понял, буду Вас надувать


интересно у вас...
а я ЗАВТРА за моими диФФчонками-в больницу...
А потом-на праздник...День потреб...этой самой...кооперации :Grin:  :Yes4: 
А послезавтра-юбилей...
Когда читать-общаться-пока не знаю. Но по всем вам скучаю-честно-честно, очень Алёнин отчет хочется посмотреть И Марину в саду-огороде(ЭТО ГДЕ???киньме ссылочку!)

Лан, я-в пахоту-ещё ни-че-го не продумано и в кучу не собрано...буду изредка заглядывать, и готовиться!
Ваша Курочка

----------


## Славина

> Марину в саду-огороде(ЭТО ГДЕ???киньме ссылочку!)


*Курочка*, приветик!!! Вот здесь эта красотень:)))

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...-2011%29/page4

----------


## Долька лимона

Лююдииии!!! Целую неделю без форума!!!!! Чуть с ума не сошла!!!  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Впоймала таакооой вирус...любая страница открывалась только в HTML-коде... :Kez 15:   за редким исключением!!!! В сервисе справились с вирусом  только со второго раза...
Сейчас проверяю...пока всё в порядке... :Smile3: 
Ношусь по страницам  :Laie 43: ....соскучилась за всеми... :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Долька лимона*, с возвращением в виртуальную семью! (я сама только вчера приехала - ночью)

----------


## Долька лимона

> с возвращением в виртуальную семью!


Спасибо, Алён!!! 
Уже увидела твои фото с конкурса...ПО-ЗДРА-ВЛЯЮ!!!!Молодцы твои девчонки!!! :Victory: 
Правильно ты сказала: "Виртуальная семья"! Вот и муж мой уходя в спальню спросил, зная ответ:"Ты на всю ночь?"

----------


## Комик

Доброго вечера (ночи) барышни. :flower: 
Посмотрел все отчеты. Алена ты вообще молодец, как и твои воспитанницы :Ok:  
Маришка не дразни малиной :Nono:  у нас она еще только цветет. :Yes4: 
Вот как все расцветет в моем огороде, тоже в садовую тему фото закину. :Aga:  Завтра и послезавтра работать, чего и всем желаю. Курочка, ждем Стасину фотографию и готов обмывать рождение твоей внучки, любыми напитками, с плавным переходом на котлеты :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я вам сейчас покажу фотку с прозрачной водой Чёрного моря в Абхазии!  :Aga: 
В Краснодарском крае такую чистую воду в море точно не увидеть.  :Tu: В Крыму ещё возможно.  :Meeting: 
И вообще, в Абхазии можно пить воду из-под крана!!!  :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2723370.jpg[/IMG]

Дорога к морю:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2708010.jpg[/IMG]

Доходишь до лифта, 120 метров едешь вниз до моря, идёшь по тоннелю и вот оно!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

27 и 28 июня был сильный ливень и шторм на море. Но мы сходили, подосвиданькались с морем и бросили монетки. Очень хочу ещё приехать. Я поняла, что очень люблю отдыхать в Абхазии....

[IMG]http://*********ru/2726445.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Намек понял, буду Вас надувать


 :Blink: 
каким образом?.....и чего, надувалка в наличии уже имеется?...Ой, не надорвисяяяя... :Grin: 



> а я ЗАВТРА за моими диФФчонками-в больницу...


Танюша, привет!
Напишешь ощущения бабушки, которая впервые взяла свою внучку на руки???





> Вот здесь эта красотень:)))


спасибо!Ягодки и огурчики действительно очень красивые и крупные после дождя!
Обратили внимание на выражения лица Гены? Как он сильно хочет малину собирать?!!!! :Grin: 
 Вчера вылезла из кустов черной смородины, красной и ...опять малины. Побрела к дому и тут увидела АБРИКОСЫ! Караул!!! Ветки трещат! Кинулась подпирать, а то на яблоне летней не подперла и после дождей много веток обломалось, под тяжестью плодов. Возьму фотик и сниму абрикос, если интересно...
Потом пришла до дому и до часу ночи перебирала ягоды, потом их мыла, а потом решила все заморозить, чтобы зимой печь пироги с ягодой...

*Долька лимона*, 
привет!





> Посмотрел все отчеты. Алена ты вообще молодец, как и твои воспитанницы


 :Aga: 



> Маришка не дразни малиной у нас она еще только цветет.


Я не дразнюся, а констатирую факт :Aga: 



> Вот как все расцветет в моем огороде, тоже в садовую тему фото закину.


Покажи, очень интересно!



> Я поняла, что очень люблю отдыхать в Абхазии....


Не была никогда...Жалко...
Очень красивая природа...пальмы...кипарисы...и конечно МОРЕ!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Комик

> Покажи, очень интересно!


Покажу, как вырастет и сфотографирую. :Aga: 
Доброго дня кашкадром :flower:  
Что-то тихо, все к свадьбам готовятся, а у меня сегодня невеста хочет розовую вечеринку. :Yes4: 
Скоро уеду вечерить. :Grin:  
Жара, беру с собой бруснично-клюквенный морс и квас домашний.
Еще с утра выдавил сок из 8 апельсинов и разлил по пластиковым формочкам из под сметаны (200 гр. с крышкой). Все поставил в морозилку. :Aga: 
Зато когда вернешься со свадьбы, такой кайф достать из морозилки это самодельное апельсиновое домашнее мороженое и наслаждаться.
Чего и всем желаю Вещь :Ok: 
Маришка :flower: . Сфотографируй абрикосовое дерево (можешь и персики с киви и вообще, что там у Вас растет). Мне просто интересно, как у Вас растут абрикосы.

----------


## Окрыленная

> как у Вас растут абрикосы.


обычно.. мы уже пару десяток банок закрыли.. а киви не растет.. зато есть фундук, орех и черная смородина! Все приветик!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Только что звонила Татьяна55. Загорают в Анапе. В Крыму было очень холодно, замёрзли. Потом поедут в Абхазию.  :Tender:

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет!!! Все фрукты собирают, ягоды...молодцы!!! Как говорится:"Летний день год кормит". :Vishenka 31: 
А я вот пока бездельничаю...всегда купорить начинаю с 15 июля...всё же покупное...не своё....Блиииин, хочу жить в собственном доме! И муж тоже мечтает! И руки у него зо-ло-тые!!!! Так что, в ближайшем будущем....поднакопим...и...купим!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> поднакопим...и...купим!!!


Приеду на новоселье!  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сфотографируй абрикосовое дерево (можешь и персики с киви и вообще, что там у Вас растет). Мне просто интересно, как у Вас растут абрикосы.


Хорошо)))...Только у меня средние абрикосы, они будут где то через неделю, а ранние, как сказала Ириша, уже вовсю едят и крутят...Тебе как? подождать пока созреют или незрелыми снять? :Grin: ...или тебе сам процесс интересен?
Кстати про киви...посмотрев передачу, что женщина в Кировограде выращивает киви в открытом грунте, я вдохновилась и посеяла себе в горшочек семена киви...Думаю, - а че? я киви люблю, надо вырастить!
Потом посмотрела ролик в инете про то, какая в Крыму большая плантация киви, и что киви сортовые...всякие там земляничные, клубничные...и еще какие не помню...Короче, воще вдохновилась полностью, тем более семена дружно взошли, прям щеткой.
А потом нарвалась на ролик в инете какого то дяденьки, который мне крылья обломал, сказал, что из семян вырастает всякий "непотреб", кисляк и кака...а чтоб было все хорошо, надо это дело прививать. Я чего то задумалась, сникла, а потом куда то ездила надолго, а когда приехала все мои всходы благополучно "гафкнули"...вот так я выращивала киви :Tu: 

А вчера вечером по каналу 1+1 на ночь глядя я посмотрела передачу про крымские вина и коньяки.... :Blink: 
Ну шо я вам хочу сказать...Короче, сами крымчане магазинное вино и коньяки не пьют...Это так, в двух словах. Потому что, то что в бутылке - это такая "ацкая" смесь, что даже страшно повторить...
И я чего то так впечатлилась этим, прям мне грустно стало...
Что пошла сегодня и купила домашнего молдавского вина, брынзы, масла и сметаны...Села в обед и выпила стакан красного вина с брынзой...Вот это я вам скажу ВЕЩЬ!!!!
А сейчас иду работать...Всем привет!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Приеду на новоселье!


Да я пошутила... А то все сразу куда-то ушились...  :Meeting: Посижу, сама с собой почирикаю...  :Tu: 
Приходила в гости моя выпускница. Она замещала меня, пока я была на конкурсе - вела занятия в другом моём коллективе. Говорит, что была строга. Заварила я абхазский ароматный чай, добавила туда абхазского ликёра "Лавровишня"
Душевно посидели, поговорили, посмотрели фото и видео.
По телику показывают, как Путин с визитом в Бурятии. Сидит за столом в селе бурятском. В семье Варфоломеевых (девочка из этой семьи попросила платье на Новый год от Путина) Сидит сейчас эта Даша в новом платье и трескает что-то, никак остановиться не может... И пофиг ей, что в эфире всё показывают на всю страну....

----------


## Долька лимона

Здесь я, здесь! Ходила к Ириске, прочитала что надо помалкивать....чтоб мечта сбылась...Вот сижу теперь и молчу... :Smayly 2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> надо помалкивать....чтоб мечта сбылась...


Тогда у нас вся страна будет молчать. Все мечтают о чём-то! И, как правило, эта мечта о доме собственном или поездке куда-либо.
Я в гости собираюсь. Хорошо, когда отпуск хотя бы на одной работе. Можно неторопливо всё делать. Просыпаться когда хочешь. А вечером есть вкусняшку или идти в гости с подарочками из поездки.  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

Слишком громко молчим! Я вас слышу и вижу: Лимончик во Флудористане безвизово и Евгения из Брянска под кодовым именем КИСА12 безвизово находится... Уж обнаруживайтесь, выходите из тени. А то я себя чувствую работником таможни...  :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

> А то я себя чувствую работником таможни..


Аленка, если чё, я рядом:)

----------


## Долька лимона

Моей крестнице сегодня 13 лет исполнилось!!!! повезу в подарок подвеску золотую...а, вот слов что-то не нахожу..сердце щимит, такая она взрослая стала!!! 
Девочки, 13 - счастливое число?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленка, если чё, я рядом


 :Yes4:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Девочки, 13 - счастливое число?


У нас в коллективе за него битва! Всегда берём в поездках билеты в 13 вагон и 13 место просим. Выступаем под номером 13 и всегда выигрываем. Мы за почти 8 лет выиграли 52 конкурса танца. Так и ответь теперь: счастливое число или нет?  :Grin: 
Сбываются лишь те приметы, в которые веришь!

----------


## Долька лимона

И моя подруга любит 13!!! Родилась 13 октября и понеслось. Кричит, что это самое счастливое число на свете. И симку выбрала , в которой трижды 13!!! 
А я вот помню свои 13 лет...ни-че-го хорошего.

----------


## Курица

Доброй всем ночи.
Докладываю-Анастасию привезли. Девочка очень маленькая, изящная, красоты неописуемой...

Я с ними была почти до самого праздника(вела сегодня корпоративчик ко дню потребкооперации -прошёл. к слову. на таком подъёме, что просто нет слов!), а потом спросила дочку по телефону, как они на новом месте...
Не спит (что и требовалось доказать)-дорога в машине дальняя(60 км-из областного центра, где они лежали;+жара;+она была в "конверте" тёплом,+много чужих(хоть и родных) глаз, +то. что она ещё совсем кроха, по идее. ей до рождения ещё целых три недели...) И вот-не спит...они её уже и на ручках(в 4 руки), и в кроватке качали(кровать-качалка), и даже в коляске по комнате возили...Но это же нормально-скажите??? Попривыкнет?Каждый день для неё-веха, каждая неделя+месяцу...так ведь? Успокойте,бывалые!!! У меня опыт невелик-последний младенец-племянница Алевтина, которой в день Рождения пушкина 13 лет исполнилось, как Долечкиной племяннице...
Кстати. моя Аля 13 лет не отмечала (обычно у нас пир горой-много её одноклассников в гости приходило), а тут она заявила (вот ведь как-В ИХ КРУГАХ, подростковых, якобы бытует мнение, что 13 лет НЕ ОТМЕЧАЮТ (как у нас, взрослых, некоторые не отмечают 40), она нам заявила, что праздновать будет 14-год, когда "ДАЮТ ПАСПОРТ"...Я тихонько сползла под стол,скрыв смех, когда услышала...

Всё, пошла спать. Вчера до 3 ночи корпоратив "в кучу собирала", завтра с утра-приезжают волонтёры к моим дошколятам-сиротам, у нас юбилейная "Сосиски-пати", а вечером в 17-юбилей... Так что, вероятнее всего, с внучкой пообщаюсь только в воскресенье...
Эх, почему в сутках только 24 часа?
А, с другой стороны-как потопаешь. так и полопаешь... :Meeting: 
Мысленно с ВАМИ, Курочка.

----------


## Долька лимона

> Докладываю-Анастасию привезли.


Урааа!!!! Поздравляем!!!




> Девочка очень маленькая, изящная, красоты неописуемой...


Сомнений нет!!! Есть в кого!!!

Пусть растёт здоровенькой и счастливой!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Успокойте,бывалые!!!


Я не особо бывалая... Но успокоить - это можно. На личном примере. Я не спала ночью вообще!!!! Днём - чуть-чуть и только под ритм аргентинского танго. А говорить начала раньше, чем ходить. Такая же картина была и с дочерью. Только она засыпала... под Егора Летова... :Vah:  А это панк-рок!!!!! Вот и пойми этих малышей....

----------


## Долька лимона

> .они её уже и на ручках(в 4 руки), и в кроватке качали(кровать-качалка), и даже в коляске по комнате возили...


Курочка, пусть оставят ребёнка в покое. Они же ей спать и не дают. К маме на животик и всё. У меня так оба сына засыпали.

----------


## Комик

> вела сегодня корпоративчик ко дню потребкооперации -прошёл. к слову. на таком подъёме, что просто нет слов!


Привет всему кашкадрому :flower: , привет тем, кто сегодня отработал вечера (Татьяна- Курица и другие) :flower: 
Я тоже только вернулся со свадьбы (розовая вечеринка :Yes4: ). Сказать, что она удалась, это мало. :Nono:  
Сам себе и диджею (вот нескромный :Grin: ) ставлю пятерку :Yahoo: , хотя были перед началом вечера некоторые сомнения. 
Завтра (послезавтра) в креативке у Окрыленной отпишусь что и как :Aga: . 
Вечер прошел на одном дыхании, молодежь была отменная. договорился с оператором, должен скинуть мне на почту, гламурный репортаж, который многие спрашивали. :Aga:  
Впереди (уже сегодня) еще одна свадьба. Сейчас наслаждаюсь свежезамороженным апельсиновым соком  :Grin: (с утра выдавил и заморозил) и в койку. Чего и всем желаю.
За сим раскланиваюсь, хотя пойду еще почитаю личку!
Всем споки :flower:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!
И я со свадьбы, всё прошло супер!  :Yahoo:  
Даже фото есть, видео не было, но фотографировали гости сами, правда там такие фото, что только в тему "Гримасы тамады" выставлять, что я с удовольствием и сделаю  :Yes4: 
А так, благодарности, комплименты, аплодисменты, цветы, а самое главное, счастливые глаза молодожёнов, вы бы видели эти глаза, о, это дорогого стоит, я сама не могла сдержать слёз, глядя на эту пару. Если получится сделать фотоотчёт, обязательно сделаю, если будет с чего выбрать, качество фото оставляет желать лучшего.

----------


## Окрыленная

Всем доброго настроения!!
танечка, милая!!! детки все спят до месяца очень беспокойно.. Тем более стресс, дорога, новые люди! Стася.. господи.. просто нереально тронула.. Аж слезки покапали..



> .Но это же нормально-скажите???


Это очень нормально, особенно для таких малышей.. Не переживай.. Как покрестите. сразу спать станет лучше и пусть мама вытирает ее слегка подолом и читает Богородица, дево радуйся..



> Я тоже только вернулся со свадьбы (розовая вечеринк


очень ждем... с



> И я со свадьбы, всё прошло супер!


да и никто не сомневался!!!

----------


## maknata

> ...Но это же нормально-скажите???


Ой, Танюш! Да конечно же нормально!  Моя ваще полгода только днём спала, и то когда я рядом была. Стоило на кухню выйти она уже просыпалась. А потом через полгода, слава Богу, и сама спала и маме давала возможность отсыпаться. Дай Бог Стасеньке здоровья.
Ой, чёто мне уже тоже внучат хоцца... Млин, но Леське то ишо рано! Лан, потерпим, порадуемся вместе с Танюшкой :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> очень ждем... с


Привет Иришка! :flower: 
Собственно читай все в своей креативке, написал там только-что. :Aga: 
Доброго дня кашкадром :flower: 
Заглянул посмотреть чем дышит сегодня тема и скоро сваливаю на очередную свадьбу. :Aga:  
Ночью увидимся, если вернусь живым. :Blush2:  (жарко у нас, +28)
Парня женю второй раз, теперь уже по любви (большой и чистой) а лет 10 назад тоже его женил, но по любви залетной :Grin:  
Желаю и всем удачно поработать сегодня (или отдохнуть) :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Только вам по секрету и одним глазком-вот мы с моим сокровищем.


танечка милая  это и правда сокровище ! дюймовочка!  лапочка!




> дорога в машине дальняя(60 км-из областного центра, где они лежали;+жара;+она была в "конверте" тёплом,+много чужих(хоть и родных) глаз, +то. что она ещё совсем кроха, по идее. ей до рождения ещё целых три недели...) И вот-не спит...они её уже и на ручках(в 4 руки), и в кроватке качали(кровать-качалка), и даже в коляске по комнате возили.


конечно причин куча чтобы не спасть  скорее всего ещё Даночка была очень эмоциональная .... ведь домой ехали.... а детки ох как это чуют 



> Но это же нормально-скажите??? Попривыкнет?


ну конечно привыкнет все через это проходили а они (детки   такие акселераты...-умнющие  )а я усыпляла вторую дочку в пелёнке на подушке думочке (как аист на картинках )и с мужем потихоньку качали и засыпала но к слову сказать моя старшая настюша та до 9 месяцев  вообще по ночам не спала..
..в первые месяцы я  с ног падала  не могла ведь весь день на ногах ночью спать а она не спит....но потом не стала давать ей спать вечером и сон восстановился и ещё самое главное пока я не вывела кочергу в баньке ...на спинке мы практически не спали она выгибалась ...  так что это возможная причина.....а у чуточек раньше родившихся кочерга сто процентов есть...проверено ..в моей бане не одному малышу уже выводили.(но пока её в баню нельзя ей можно только в чуть чуть тёплую..а вообще то  это по моему у тех у кого гипоксия есть,тем пока в баню нельзя.......мы племяшке (он тоже недоношеный.... в месяц только выводили, но он у нас как ёжик был  все ноги и  руки и спина вообще всё......ничего...подрастает такой бутуз сладкий........главное терпение Даночки ,её настрой на лучшее и её молочко для Стасеньки




> Эх, почему в сутках только 24 часа?
> А, с другой стороны-как потопаешь. так и полопаешь..


ага точно точно я перед работой сегодня с мужем за земляникой сгоняла  набрали 8 литров..запах на всю кухню перебрала засахарила и в заморозку...вот сейчас уже пора марафет наводить ...в 17 тоже туту...работка ждёт

----------


## maknata

*sa-sha76*, 



> в 17 тоже туту...работка ждёт


Счастливые! А я пока гуляю... хотя следующая неделька чокнутая - театрализованый праздник Ивана Купала (дожди льют, как бум проводить?!), "детки" на репетицию не пришли, каникулы у них, думай, то ли по домам идти собирать, то ли сценарий переписывать, чтоб можно було одной театрализацию на себе вытащить, открытие детской игровой площадки (ой, как я уже не рада что мы её в конкурсе выиграли!), свадьба, и надо ж успеть в Песчаное собраться... А вдруг к тому же ишо зарплату и мужа отпускные не получим? ААААА!!! А ещё доцины документы надо успеть в ВУЗы поздавать (эт если мы больше 124 баллов по географии получим, пока результатов тестирования нет :Tu: ) Ой.. чёт я разнервничалася... Даю установку себе и всем - ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО! :Ok:

----------


## Комик

Доброго утра кашкадром! :flower: 
Страна ждет новостей и пора вставать. Зимой отдыхать будем.
Что-то притихли все, никак перед бурей затишие :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Что-то притихли все


Я заболела. Сижу, лекарства пью... Но больше - постельный режим... Простыла...
Из хороших новостей: вчера звонила мама, ждёт в гости. Уезжаем скоро... Не знаю, что с собой из одежды брать. Но тёплое - завсегда... В район Крайнего Севера всё же еду... Отвыкла уже от тёплой одежды (летом)
Сочиняю танец для одной дамочки 6 лет от роду.... НЕ знаю, как вырулить с чебурашки, который прибыл к нам в коробке с апельсинами на чебурашку - талисман нашей сборной. Вот голову и ломаю (не знаю, как в костюме это отобразить.....)  :No2:

----------


## Комик

> В район Крайнего Севера всё же еду..


Куда, может рядом? 




> Сижу, лекарства пью..


Я тоже малость поохрип на двух свадьбах, но нечего, на зеленом чае держусь

----------


## Alenajazz

> Куда, может рядом?


Еду на поезде Кисловодск-Тында. Пересадка в Братске и дальше едем....
Обратно еду к подруге. Там на Байкале два дня и обратно поездом - Иркутск-Адлер.
Посмотри. Может есть твой населённый пункт по ходу движений поездов, я тебе скину маршрут.
Туда:
http://transport.marshruty.ru/transp...Code=097%D0%A1
Обратно:
http://transport.marshruty.ru/transp...Code=241%D0%98

----------


## Alenajazz

Смотрю передачу. Что-то загорелась сделать блюдо армянской кухни. Пойду сейчас за мясом!!!!
Раз захотелось что-то новенькое сваять, значит - выздоравливаю!  :Yes4: 
Вечером фотку блюда скину!

----------


## Славина

Приветик!!! :Smile3: 




> Ой.. чёт я разнервничалася... Даю установку себе и всем - ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!


*Наташ*, без паники  :Ok:  всё устроится, тем более, я билеты на поезд завтра сдаю, назад дороги нет, только вперёд и с песнями  :Yes4: 




> Я заболела. Сижу, лекарства пью... Но больше - постельный режим... Простыла..


Ну вот *Алёнка*, тоже ледяную воду хлебаешь или под дождь попала? Выздоравливай давай.





> Я тоже малость поохрип на двух свадьбах


А это наверное твоё апельсиновое мороженное на ночь, низяяя  :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня, хорошего настроения и конечно крепкого здоровья, не хворайте  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> под дождь попала?


Под дождь.
А потом - под кондёры на работе...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Забежла на минутку, почитала, посмотрела и дальше полетела! Отчет почти доделан(УРА!). Сегодня иду на юбилей к подруге. Она молчала, что будет отмечать, предупредила за три дня. И скромно попросила: "Ты же что-нибудь придумаешь?" Конечно придумаю, наколдую хорошего настроения и веселья!!! Взяла шляпу волшебницы и много еще всякого, крылья ангела, например. Хочу сказать добрые слова про юбиляршу, что она ангел хранитель семьи и т.д. и сфотать ее с семьей в образе ангела.Каждая женщина, по моему разумению, и в самом деле АНГЕЛ ХРАНИТЕЛЬ СЕМЬИ!
Очень рада за Таню! Внучка - СУПЕР!!! Бабушка - СУПЕР!!! А плакать перестанет, перерастет!!!!
Аленушка, милая, выздоравливай скорее!!! Кушай медок, который привезла - очень пользительно!!! Я тебе тоже приготовила баночку. Покушаешь наш, цветочный + гречишный. Ароматный!!! Жду встречи!
_Ира_ удачи!!! Тоже скучаю!!!
Комик, какой ты молодец! При первой возможности почитаю про твою розовую вечеринку!!! Береги горло!!! Поменьше налегай на мороженое, побольше думай о здоровье!!! И почаще показывай цветы! Нам,женщинам, это всегда очень приятно - получать цветы от мужчины!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Всем пока!!! Убегаю собираться на юбилей!!!! Скучаю!!!! Скоро вернусь!!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Посмотри. Может есть твой населённый пункт по ходу движений поездов, я тебе скину маршрут.


Увы, мимо кассы, а жаль. Значит не судьба. :Tu: 




> А это наверное твоё апельсиновое мороженное на ночь, низяяя


Это плохая акустика зала, на вчерашней свадьбе. Потолки высокие, стены камень, говорить приходилось на тон выше, для лучшей разборчивости. :Aga: 
А мороженое самодельное, это вкусняшка :Ok:  и оно абсолютно не причем. Я уже домой вернулся охрипший. :Aga: 
Кстати, для всех, кто забегает в эту тему. На протяжении последних лет, на все банкеты, беру из дома клюквенно-брусничный морс.
Готовлю его из ягод накануне свадьбы в пропорции 50\50 и немного сахара. А летом вообще замораживаю наполовину в морозилке, зато на самой свадьбе, глоток прохладного морса, спасает от сухости в горле. Ангина и другие болезни горла, не грозят. Видимо за счет большого количества витаминов в напитке. Чего и всем рекомендую. :Smile3: 




> Забежла на минутку, почитала, посмотрела и дальше полетела!


Привет Маша. :flower:  
Ты уж давай свой отчет доделывай и не пропадай, как некоторые барышни :Grin: 
зы. Похоже мой кот, стал вегетарианцем. :Grin:  Жрет свежую вареную картошку. :Taunt:  
К чему-бы это. Может картошка действительно без всякой химии  на югах выросла? :Blush2:

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ой,как тут все интересно!!!!!!!




> Похоже мой кот, стал вегетарианцем. Жрет свежую вареную картошку. 
> К чему-бы это. Может картошка действительно без всякой химии  на югах выросла?


А у меня собака начала есть кабачки.Мы бройлерам нарубили на заднем дворе...Смотрю,он жрёт.Прикольно.Хотя наши кабачки не южные, уральные простые.
Танюшу искренне от всей души поздравляю с такой красотулей.По поводу того,что не спит...Ребенок сам регулирует все внутренние процессы,сколько есть,сколько спать.Ну и конечно же малюсенькая ещё,до месяца помучаются родители.И говорят,что торопить жизнь нельзя....но наверное так хочется,чтобы быстрее все было-пошла,заговорила...Не...девочка все равно лучше,чем пацан.(имею мнение,хрен оспоришь)Бантики,кокетство,рюшечки,завитушечки.
А у нас поперла жара-30-33 градуса.Хоть купаться начали!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я тебе тоже приготовила баночку.


 :Tender:  :Vah:  :Blush2: 
Откуда ты знаешь, что я мёд люблю?????  :Blink: 

Кюфта (армянское блюдо) получилась так как надо. Я её сфотографировала. Ромыч с репы прискачет, разместим фото в темке.

*Матильда 1967*, ты в какой-то теме спрашивала про море в сентябре. Да, можно купаться. Мы и в ноябре купались в Чёрном море. А в январе по колено в воде с бокалом шампанского Новый год встречали.

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ну значит поедем в сентябре купаться.Отработаем сезон и поедем.

----------


## Комик

> Кюфта (армянское блюдо) получилась так как надо.


А у меня жена привезла литра три черники, первая пошла.  :Yes4: 
Еще полное ведро клубники, большое, на 10 литров. :Yahoo:  Спелая, аж темно-малиновые ягоды, вкус, обалдеть, а запах на всю кухню :Ok: 



> Я её сфотографировала.


Не фотографировал, во избежании повышенного слюноотделения читателей темы. :Yes4: 
Просто ем до отвала, много ем, горстями и ложкой с натуральным пломбиром, под название "Бодрая корова" (сделано в Белгороде. :Grin: )
И чернику горстями, вперемешку с темномалиновой ароматнейшей клубникой, а потом ложечку пломбира и все это повторяю несколько раз. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И чернику горстями


Я тоже так скоро буду!!!!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Alenajazz

Кюфта. Делала впервые. Вкус понравился. :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2817179.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Кюфта. Делала впервые. Вкус понравился


Что это и с чем его едят?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Что это и с чем его едят?


В мясной фарш добавляется яйцо сырое, молоко холодное, соль, перец, лук, коньяк, мука. Вымешиваем. Потом формируем шарики, внутрь каждого - варёное яйцо. Варим 25 минут (в кипящую воду закладываем)
Подают кюфту горячей. Нарезают ломтиками, поливают топлёным маслом. Едят с маринованными овощами и лавашом.

Я иногда люблю приготовить что-нибудь интернациональное. Армянская кухня - самая древняя. Её нужно всем попробовать, я так рассуждаю.

----------


## Комик

> В мясной фарш добавляется яйцо сырое, молоко холодное, соль, перец, лук, коньяк, мука. Вымешиваем. Потом формируем шарики, внутрь каждого - варёное яйцо. Варим 25 минут (в кипящую воду закладываем)


Я часа два назад готовил то-же самое. Только не добавлял коньяк и вареное яйцо внутрь.
Называется это, отварной диетический рубленый бифштекс из телятины. (точнее я его так называю, правда отвариваю не больше 15-20 минут)
Люблю с картофельным пюре, немного масла сливочного и поливаю бульоном, в котором бифштекс отваривался.
Затем сверху на мясо яичницу глазунью, чтоб только белок был готов, а желток в полуготовности.
Посыпаю мелко свежей зеленью и с малосольным огурчиком вприкуску. Именно так и было пару часов назад.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я часа два назад готовил то-же самое.


Мы есть то, что мы едим. А мы даже едим одно и то же подчас (те люди, кто общается в виртуале) Как мир тесен и шарик кругл!!!!!

----------


## Славина

Всем добрый вечерочек!




> Не фотографировал, во избежании повышенного слюноотделения читателей темы.


Правильно сделал  :Aga: 




> Кюфта


Ну вот, я опять хочу есть  :Vah:  *Алёнкины* кулинарные шедевры сводят меня с ума  :Yes4: 

Всё просто, но тааак аппетитно. Завтра попробую такое сделать  :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> Подтверждается мнение, что мы есть то, что мы едим. А мы даже едим одно и то же подчас (те люди, кто общается в виртуале) Как мир тесен и шарик кругл!!!!!


Не только, даже на форум, бывает люди заходят одновременно, независимо друг от друга.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Завтра попробую такое сделать


Из килограмма телятины выходит пять больших шариков кюфты. Так что вари пять яиц.

----------


## Славина

> Люблю с картофельным пюре, немного масла сливочного и поливаю бульоном, в котором бифштекс отваривался.
> Затем сверху на мясо яичницу глазунью, чтоб только белок был готов, а желток в полуготовности.
> Посыпаю мелко свежей зеленью и с малосольным огурчиком вприкуску. Именно так и было пару часов назад.


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  Всё, я больше не могуууу, убежала есть своё рагууу  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Из килограмма телятины выходит пять больших шариков кюфты.


Теперь понятно почему 25 минут варить. Я делаю размером с обычную котлету, только не плоскую, а почти шариком.

----------


## Alenajazz

Хочу на днях сделать сама пахлаву... Понимаю, что это не так просто... Но ведь многие люди делают на первый взгляд сложные блюда сами. Маринеску, например, умеет бастурму делать. Сама мясо в вине вымачивает, вялит, а потом в специи его упаковывает...  :Yes4: 
А одна родительница из моего коллектива научилась в домашних условиях делать чурчхелу.  :Vah:

----------


## Комик

> Маринеску, например, умеет бастурму делать.


Что-то домашних пельменей захотелось. Давно не делали. Люблю большие, чтоб с бульоном внутри. Пожалуй забабахаю на днях.

----------


## Славина

> Что-то домашних пельменей захотелось. Давно не делали. Люблю большие, чтоб с бульоном внутри. Пожалуй забабахаю на днях.


 :Blink:  Шо, опять сооблазняешь, блин, мне одного рагу мало, пельменей теперь ХОЧУ!!!  :Vah:   :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Люблю большие, чтоб с бульоном внутри.


Это хинкали!  :Yes4: 
А в бурятской кухне - позы (они, конечно, больше на манты похожи, но тоже с бульоном внутри и на пару готовятся) Мне посчастливится в этом году поесть их в Иркутске в компании нашей форумчанки Джу!!!

----------


## Комик

> пельменей теперь ХОЧУ!!!


Сейчас чую разговор на другое хочу перейдет. :Taunt:  
Надо пожалуй Вас на самом интересном оставить, без мужского участия. :Grin: 
В отместку, за женскую усталость и головные боли :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Хинкали:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2763921.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> они, конечно, больше на манты похожи, но тоже с бульоном внутри и на пару готовятся


Как интересно на пару бульон внутри сохраняется?

----------


## Alenajazz

> В отместку


 :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как интересно на пару бульон внутри сохраняется?


Я сама не готовила, не знаю. Его заливают туда. Наверное (это я предполагаю), что его подливают периодически в отверстие. Вот я готовила татарское блюдо эчпочмак. Такие треугольные пирожки, а внутри - мясо, картошка и лук. Так наверху остаётся отверстие, туда периодически и подливаешь бульон.

----------


## Комик

> Так наверху остаётся отверстие, туда периодически и подливаешь бульон.


Благодарю. :flower: 
Пожалуй пора в койку. Много дел и встреч сегодня было. :Yes4: 
Спокойной ночи барышни :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот бурятские позы:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2757776.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Спокойной ночи барышни


Ой, как-то и мне сразу спатки захотелось, наелась своего рагу и усё, про любофь уже не могу  :No2:  желудок больно полный, а тут уж извините, шевелиться совсем не хочется, только лечь и спокойненько, не колыхаясь, лежать и ждать прихода ЕГО, ну энтого, как его там, а, Морфея  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> и ждать прихода ЕГО, ну энтого, как его там, а Морфея


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
А я жду прихода Кофея  :Tender:  (Ромыч сейчас допаяет что-то на гитаре и сварит мне!)  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Ромыч сейчас допаяет что-то на гитаре и сварит мне


Ух ты! А мой Чайфей уже лежит в кровати - не подымешь  :Taunt:  побегу сама себе быстренько чайку зелёного сварганю  :Aga:  и в люлю. Бай-бай, *Алёнушка*!!!

Интересно, а где наша *Марисабель* подевалась? Может завтра объявится.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет Всем!
Ириш, вижу у тебя огонек горит...Вот теперь ты меня успокаивай, а то я с утра пошла погоду смотреть и прям обалдела от увиденного. Весь прогноз поменялся :Tu: 
Сижу прям вся в смятении...Че делать?
http://www.gismeteo.ua/city/weekly/11037/

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Че делать?


Синоптики ошибаются один раз... Но каждый день! Нам прогноз грозил в Абхазии дождями и плюс 18 всего. А там было солнечно и очень тепло!

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!




> Весь прогноз поменялся


Да, уж  :Tu:  но лишь бы он больше не менялся в худшую сторону, а так, *Алёнка* уже успокоила




> Нам прогноз грозил в Абхазии дождями и плюс 18 всего. А там было солнечно и очень тепло!


Будем надеяться на хорошую погоду  :Aga: 
Мне попадались несколько раз на глаза дождевики и в мозгах стучит:"Купи, купи.." 
Что-то лето в этом году нас особо не балует, хотя и сильная жара тоже ни к чему.
Ладно, не сахарные, не растаем, если ещё и в хорошей кумпании  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Наконец то дождалась)))
Алён, привет.
Что меня пугает?
Дождь все время... :Tu: 
Море - 18 градусов :Tu: 
и тепло...19-25 градусов, для меня холодновато :Tu:  Неее...если сидишь, в кофте и штанах и еще и дома, то без проблем...а на улице... :Tu: 

Короче, посмотрев все это настроение стало полная :Jopa: 
Только вылечила ангину, но еще шмыгаю....это я вам жалуюсь...ну могу я пожаловаться, или нет? аааааа.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> ну могу я пожаловаться, или нет?


Жалуйся, жалуйся... Сама сижу болезная. После дождя попала под кондёры на работе. Очень тебя понимаю. НЕ люблю холод. И даже летом сплю под одеялом. Вот такая "клиника"!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Что-то лето в этом году нас особо не балует


 :Tu:  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> лето в этом году


Наступило наконец-то! В Таганейро плюс 32!!!!! И ни одного намёка на дождик или ветерок! Долой одеяло!  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Очень тебя понимаю. НЕ люблю холод. И даже летом сплю под одеялом. Вот такая "клиника"!


Спасиба друг, за понимание!
вот и я такая :Tu: ...Если я замерзну и еще и голодная...то ФСЁ!!!! :044:

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Если я замерзну и еще и голодная...то ФСЁ!!!!


Мы не сёстры-близнецы????  :Vah: (вообще-то меня хотела мама назвать Марина, но папа стукнул кулаком по столу и сказал, что будет Ляля, то бишь Алёна)

----------


## Славина

> НЕ люблю холод. И даже летом сплю под одеялом. Вот такая "клиника"


И у меня такая же клиника  :Yes4:  Я вообще мерзлячка.
Ещё не люблю свадьбы проводить на улице, летом ещё ладно, а если ближе к осени, иногда вечерами бывает так прохолодно, что у меня мозги мёрзнут и отказываются соображать и я начинаю тупить  :Vah:   :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Наступило наконец-то! В Таганейро плюс 32!!!!! И ни одного намёка на дождик или ветерок! Долой одеяло!


надо ехать в Таганейро, греться...Там тоже море есть! И плюс 32 -это оптимальная температура для того, чтобы быть счастливым!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мы не сёстры-близнецы???? (вообще-то меня хотела мама назвать Марина, но папа стукнул кулаком по столу и сказал, что будет Ляля, то бишь Алёна)


 :Vah:  если близнецы, то точно разнояйцевые :Taunt: 



> И у меня такая же клиника  Я вообще мерзлячка.
> Ещё не люблю свадьбы проводить на улице, летом ещё ладно, а если ближе к осени, иногда вечерами бывает так прохолодно, что у меня мозги мёрзнут и отказываются соображать и я начинаю тупить


ааааааа....че делать, то? Шерстяные носки брать, теплую куртку, шапку, шоб ухи не застудить...и купальник с начесом... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> меня мозги мёрзнут и отказываются соображать и я начинаю тупить


знакомо до боли...ну воще! собрались тут...африканки :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> надо ехать в Таганейро, греться...


До 14 июля. А потом я еду.... в Сибирь. Спасаться от жары!  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> африканки


Я на фотке с хореографом из Алжира. Многие спрашивают: "А кто именно из Алжира?"  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2756813.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я на фотке с хореографом из Алжира. Многие спрашивают: "А кто именно из Алжира?"


Если бы не надпись на майке, то, действительно, догадаться очень трудно :Vah:  По цвету кожи, легко бы смогла сойти за свою...ту которая с Алжира

----------


## Комик

Доброго утра барышни. :flower:  
Что-то долго Вы спите. Я успел с утра сварить щи из щавеля, с грудинкой, добавил мучной заправки при пассировке овощей.
Сейчас сижу уже обедаю. :Yahoo:  
Бооольшая тарелка свеженьких кисленьких щетц, туда еще добавил сваренное почти вкрутую яйцо, предварительно порубав его ножом. Посыпал свежей петрушечкой (наркотик, запрещенный у нас в Росси :Grin: ) и укропчиком, а заодно и ложку майонеза. 
А на втрое, вчерашний рубленый бифштекс, с картошечкой и малосольным огурциком. А огурчики засолены на колодезной воде, с чесночком, эх как свежий ароматно пахнет :Ok: , с укропом, листом вишни и хрена и специально с листьями черной дикой смородины. Она более ароматная. 
На десерт снова мороженое с боооооольшим количеством черники и клубники.
С клубникой решил поступить, как и в прошлом году. :Yes4:  
Ягоды хорошенько вымыл, чуток подсушил на полотенце, порезал на 2-4 части, в зависимости от размера и засыпал сахарным песком, практически 50\50. Сейчас они в холодильнике дадут сок, потом всю эту массу перемешаю и разложу по пластиковым контейнерам, отправив в морозилку. Зато зимой, ягода получается свежей и не вписывает в себя влагу из морозилки, за счет сиропа, в котором заморожена. Вот так барышни, некоторые мужички могут делать :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет, девчонки! У вас здесь сегодня весело!!! Компания!Как в старые добрые времена!!! А я еще дня два с отчетом буду маяться, уже начальство звонило, подгоняло! Бум стараться!!! В моих же интересах! Свободного времени хочется, чтоб на форуме зависнуть!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сейчас сижу уже обедаю. 
> Бооольшая тарелка свеженьких кисленьких щетц, туда еще добавил сваренное почти вкрутую яйцо, предварительно порубав его ножом. Посыпал свежей петрушечкой (наркотик, запрещенный у нас в Росси) и укропчиком, а заодно и ложку майонеза. 
> А на втрое, вчерашний рубленый бифштекс, с картошечкой и малосольным огурциком. А огурчики засолены на колодезной воде, с чесночком, эх как свежий ароматно пахнет, с укропом, листом вишни и хрена и специально с листьями черной дикой смородины. Она более ароматная. 
> На десерт снова мороженое с боооооольшим количеством черники и клубники.
> С клубникой решил поступить, как и в прошлом году. 
> Ягоды хорошенько вымыл, чуток подсушил на полотенце, порезал на 2-4 части, в зависимости от размера и засыпал сахарным песком, практически 50\50. Сейчас они в холодильнике дадут сок, потом всю эту массу перемешаю и разложу по пластиковым контейнерам, отправив в морозилку. Зато зимой, ягода получается свежей и не вписывает в себя влагу из морозилки, за счет сиропа, в котором заморожена. Вот так барышни, некоторые мужички могут делать


 :Taunt: 
Я когда такое читаю от мужчины, сразу представляю...что это Борис Бурда какой то ...
А вот, стесняюсь спросить, а чем тогда твоя жена занимается...неужели болты крутит? Почему такой вопрос возник? Как не зайду, ты чего то все время жаришь, паришь, солишь, морозишь, копаешь, сажаешь...У вас там все мужчины такие? или ты один такой эксклюзив?
ААААА...еще и тамадит!!! Ну воще прям!!! :Ok:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> щи из щавеля, с грудинкой, добавил мучной заправки при пассировке овощей.


Комик!!! Ну разве  можно так поэтично о еде?! :Nono:  Эт хорошо, что время обеда, все сейчас побегут чего-нибудь вкусненькое "хавать"! А если кто-то на работе и до обеда целых пол-часа?! Можно ведь и слюной захлебнуться, представляя хруст малосольного ароматного огурчика и других вышеперечисленных продуктов! А-я-яй!!!! Пойду тоже картошечки отварю! Сил нет терпеть, желудочный сок уже буквально кипит в желудке!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а чем тогда твоя жена занимается..


Отвечу на правах жены... Хоть и не той, про которую спрашивают... Я про себя. Которая практически ничего не делает... ну, то есть, не стоит с утра до вечера у мартеновских печей... Наше дело - вдохновлять! Я Ромыча научила готовить всё! И ему нравится этим заниматься и дарить мне радость от приготовления вкусняшки. Но сейчас он пашет без выходных, потому как уезжаем и вторую половину месяца будет пахать его сменщик. Поэтому сейчас я готовлю. А обычно: сам приготовит, а мне ещё и спасибо скажет. Я говорю: "А мне-то за что????" А он говорит, что ведь это я вдохновляла.  :Yes4:  :Grin:  :Tender:

----------


## Комик

> А вот, стесняюсь спросить, а чем тогда твоя жена занимается...


Она инженер, сидит в отделе и загружена работой по горло. Иногда приходит и еще дома свои отчеты на компе до ночи доделывает.
А я бомж безработный и сижу дома или в деревне и просто люблю готовить всякую вкусняшку, потому-как в свое время прошел школу жизни по общагам и интернатам. Это, согласись лучше, чем лежать с газетой и смотреть футбол\хоккей. Да и не смотрю по телевизору практически ничего, кроме новостей. А в деревне радио и так на весь огород работает, все новости знаю, придешь в дом, ноут включишь, по форумам пройдешься (я еще кое где иногда пишу) и голову до подушки только остается донести. А с 6-7 утра, все по новой. Привычка уже такая сложилась.

----------


## Комик

> Я говорю: "А мне-то за что????" А он говорит, что ведь это я вдохновляла.


Примерно то-же самое. Мне просто некоторые вещи интересно почитать, вот тут про манты вчера разговор зашел. На днях, точно забацаю

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Она инженер, сидит в отделе и загружена работой по горло.


Ну ты и садист, Комик :Taunt: ...а я практически угадала, ну не болты крутит, а почти тоже самое.
А чтобы понять ход моих мыслей, я вам расскажу анекдот

Стоит очередь за огурцами.
Первая дама говорит
-Дайте мне, пожалуйста, таких ровненьких, длинненьких и с пупырышками...
Вторая дама
-А мне дайте потолще и побольше...
и дальше, все в таком духе.
Мужик слушал- слушал. Доходит очередь до него
- А мне дайте два килограмма!....Я их есть буду!!!!

Поэтому очень интересен ты мне, потому что говоришь петрушечка, огурчики, водичка, ягодки...я таких мужичков, как ты говоришь, в жизни никогда не видела... :Meeting: .... а только по телевизору...

Манты делала много раз, мне вкусно, когда соотношение мяса и лука 1:1. Лук надо резать мелкими кубиками, а не крутить на мясорубке, как в котлеты. Дно формы обязательно надо смазать маслом, чтоб не прилипли и не порвались, когда будешь снимать...Сейчас тебе ссылку дам. Мой любимый мужчина-кулинар. Блюда у него мужские, так как любят мои друзья мужики....ну и дамы тоже не отказываются. Полистай у него журнал, очень интересно!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот ссылка
http://inoq.livejournal.com/184024.html
Там манты тоже есть. Только картошку я не клала никогда. И фарш делала на мясорубке, но Юрка, мой друг кок, говорит, что рубленный ножами ГОРАЗДО ВКУСНЕЕ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Отвечу на правах жены... Хоть и не той, про которую спрашивают... Я про себя. Которая практически ничего не делает... ну, то есть, не стоит с утра до вечера у мартеновских печей... Наше дело - вдохновлять! Я Ромыча научила готовить всё! И ему нравится этим заниматься и дарить мне радость от приготовления вкусняшки. Но сейчас он пашет без выходных, потому как уезжаем и вторую половину месяца будет пахать его сменщик. Поэтому сейчас я готовлю. А обычно: сам приготовит, а мне ещё и спасибо скажет. Я говорю: "А мне-то за что????" А он говорит, что ведь это я вдохновляла.


ну Ален, вы творческая семья. Ты хореограф, а муж музыкант.
И потом, я смотрю ты тоже готовишь. Очень любишь мясо, как я заметила...и сладкое... :Grin: 

кстати, я тоже мясо люблю...Ну ничего с собой поделать не могу...Ну хыщница Я... :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> петрушечка, огурчики, водичка, ягодки..


Видела раз картину, написанную в жанре примитивизма. Там сидит мужичок. А него глаз такой блестящий-масляный. Перед ним тарелочка с едой. И называется картина "Картошечка! Селёдочка!"
Я вот люблю это словосочетание и ещё чтобы чёрный хлебушек был (ну люблю я поесть...)

[IMG]http://*********ru/2781382.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Мой любимый мужчина-кулинар. Блюда у него мужские,


Могу свою пустую голову, дать тебе на отсечение :Aga: , если скажу обидную для некоторых дам фразу. :Taunt: 
Знаете барышни, мужчины, готовить умеют намного лучше и вкуснее, :Aga:  просто Вам попались не те мужчины. :Blush2: 
А то, что жена мало готовит, а больше вдохновляет, так сам такую выбирал. :Yes4: 




> Манты делала много раз, мне вкусно, когда соотношение мяса и лука 1:1. Лук надо резать мелкими кубиками, а не крутить на мясорубке, как в котлеты. Дно формы обязательно надо смазать маслом, чтоб не прилипли и не порвались, когда будешь снимать...Сейчас тебе ссылку дам.


Полистаю, новые блюда нам- пенсионерам осилить нет проблем. :Yes4: 




> Там манты тоже есть. Только картошку я не клала никогда. И фарш делала на мясорубке, но Юрка, мой друг кок, говорит, что рубленный ножами ГОРАЗДО ВКУСНЕЕ!!!!


Даже чеснон и тот вкуснее, если его мелко порубить ножом, нежели выдавить через выжималку. :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты тоже готовишь. Очень любишь мясо, как я заметила...и сладкое...


Я просто очень давно готовлю. С 5 класса. Потому что мама - преподаватель в вечерней школе, а папа - донской казак. А это значит с одной стороны, что мамы дома нет всегда, а есть хочется, а с другой стороны папино воспитание и понимание семейного уклада говорит о том, что дома всегда должен быть борщ и что-то печёное. Когда мне было 17 лет, я закончила только 1 курс хореографического отделения (школу я закончила в 16 лет, так как пошла рано туда) и приехала к бабушке-казачке в гости, то меня начали, как оказалось, "смотреть". Пришла потенциальная свекровь. Бабушка сказалась уставшей. Я готовила борщ, запекла цыплёнка-тапака (именно так он правильно называется по названию сковородки), испекла рогалики с домашним сливовым джемом и поставила бражку. Это должна уметь каждая девушка на выданьи - считается в казачих сёлах.
Мне в еде нравится процесс её приготовления. Я по натуре созидательница.
Сейчас зайду по твоей ссылке. Сюрприз Ромычу приготовлю.
Я наедаюсь только мясом или рыбой. На всякие другие блюда мне абсолютно индифферентно....  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мужчины, готовить умеют намного лучше и вкуснее


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
Да-да-да! Именно это я и говорю супругу для мотивации готовки.  :Grin: 

Секрет готовки успешной в том, что у мужчин полушария мозга находятся дальше друг от друга, чем у женщин. Поэтому мужчины, готовя еду, отдаются целиком этому процессу и не могут заниматься ещё чем-либо. А женщины могут делать несколько дел одновременно. А любое дело, если ему отдаваться полностью, получается просто замечательно!
Но мы готовим по-разному с Ромычем. Вернее, блюда по одному и тому же рецепту у нас получаются совсем разные. У него более брутальные. И кусманы такие конкретные. У меня как-то всё эстетичнее. Сказывается склонность к кропотливой работе в хореографии, обращение внимания на мелочи.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Даже чеснон и тот вкуснее, если его мелко порубить ножом, нежели выдавить через выжималку.


Всегда делаю именно так!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет!!!! Как сегодня вкусно здесь!!! 
Мариша...котлетки - это моё любимое блюдо! Не надо крутить лук! Мелко порежь (так сока больше в нужное время выходит!), во внутрь кусочек сливочного масла...немного петрушечки...а, иногда и жареные семечки можно! Всё, закончатся сразу, сколько бы не приготовила. 
С утра ломала голову - чтобы эдакое приготовить. Мариша, сходила по твоей ссылке (спасибо большое!)..уже размораживаю печень..к вечеру будет _Ковурилган жигар_! :Kez 16:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Знаете барышни, мужчины, готовить умеют намного лучше и вкуснее,


Не соглашусь! Знаю мужчин, которые шикарно готовят...ну как Я :Blush2:  Наверно поэтому и дружим. Но и знаю много женщин, которые готовят ПРАВИЛЬНО, а не так как у нас было принято.
Это просто стереотип, который придумали мужчины, а мы женщины скромно молчим, потому что мужчины как малые дети, очень любят хвастать...Ну чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало...




> просто Вам попались не те мужчины.


видно тебе тоже не те дамы попадались...



> Я наедаюсь только мясом или рыбой. На всякие другие блюда мне абсолютно индифферентно....


Я тоже! Но еще люблю к ним овощи свежие и зелень...Мороженое мясо и рыба меня воще не возбуждают...Я лучше яблоко сгрызу!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сейчас зайду по твоей ссылке.


Очень интересный дяденька...И очень, как мы, любит мяяяяяясооооо.....

----------


## Долька лимона

> ведь это я вдохновляла.


Алёна, браво!!!  :Ok: 
А, я вот мужа на ремонт в ванной комнате вдохновила...Так, что сейчас у нас голые кирпичные стены,  вчера вообще паяли вместе пластиковые трубы. Ванна стоит вертикально!  :Yes4:  :Taunt:  Воды нет! Зато много новых дырок в полу.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Друзья, очень была рада с вами поболтать, а сейчас надо идти, к сожалению...
Очень рада, что вы были...а то обычно приду, потопчусь, и ухожу...потому что никого нет :Tu: ...а с самой собой говорить неохота...До встречи!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Мариша...котлетки - это моё любимое блюдо!


Что-то рано сегодня разговор про котлеты пошел, надо Иришу подождать, флага не было. :Grin: 



> видно тебе тоже не те дамы попадались...


Ну в нашем колхозе мало знатных поварих, в отличии от южных широт. :Grin:  
Я настоящий Украинский борщ, впервые попробовал в Сочи, когда по молодости с теткой к родственникам ездил отдыхать.
До этого, борщ вообще не переваривал, то, что у нас готовили, это  :Jopa:  (сейчас сам часто готовлю, но уже вкусняшку :Grin: ).
А в деревне, где жил и в той где сейчас частенько пропадаю, все блюда готовятся в Русской печке.
Хозяйка закидает все ингредиенты в общую кастрюлю и в печь.
На второе шматок мяса с картошкой порубает и в печь.
В обед и вечером вся семья достает из печки пропаренное варево. 
Правда некоторые супы из Русской печки, вкуснее сваренных на плите. :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> чтобы эдакое приготовить. Мариша, сходила по твоей ссылке (*спасибо большое!*)


Присоединяюсь! 
А у нас сегодня будет фетучини с сёмгой и креветками  в соусе из сливок.  :Tender:

----------


## Долька лимона

> А у нас сегодня будет фетучини с сёмгой


Алёна, не надо про рыбу!!!! Я же сумасшедший рыбоед!!! Любую рыбу, в любом количестве, в любое время суток!!! А, то как же я печень приготовлю?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна, не надо про рыбу!!!! Я же сумасшедший рыбоед!!!


Я сама такая же. А какой я должна была вырасти, если в детстве дома всегда стояло в холодильнике ведро с малосольным хариусом и 3-литровая банка красной икры...???

----------


## Alenajazz

> как же я печень приготовлю?


А ты представь, что это печень рыбы!  :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

> Я сама такая же.


А мне даже посчастливилось на рыбалке на Дону побывать пару раз! Уха на костре..м-м-м-м..а на утро застынет как холодец! Фантастика!

----------


## Славина

> Поэтому очень интересен ты мне, потому что говоришь петрушечка, огурчики, водичка, ягодки...*я таких мужичков*, как ты говоришь, *в жизни никогда не видела.*


 :Taunt: 

Вот и я не видела и того же мнения с тобою, *Маришка*  :Yes4: 

Ладно, пойду я готовить обычный украинский борщ, правда без пампушок  :Grin:  но обязательно со сметанкой и зеленью, а може и чесночка грызну, потом приду, пообщаемся, благо, что комп запахи не передаёт  :Taunt:

----------


## Долька лимона

> А ты представь, что это печень рыбы!


 :Rofl:

----------


## Долька лимона

> а може и чесночка грызну,


Ириша...секретик: когда уже бросаешь зелень в борщ в самом конце, _выдави_ пару зубчиков чеснока ...ароооомааат!  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Уха на костре


мы каждый год выезжаем с коллегами на базу отдыха на берегу Азовского моря. И варим на костре обязательно шулюм (так называют шурпу здесь) и уху из 3 видов рыбы. Клааааассссс!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ириша...секретик:


Наталья, ты решила украинцев научить борщ варить? (шучу!) Ехали в поезде на конкурс в Украину с вокальным коллективом. А один пассажир узнал, кто куда и зачем едет и сказал: "Украинцев перепеть собираетесь????"
 Да. Поют в Украине хорошо!
Готовят - великолепно!

----------


## Долька лимона

> "Украинцев перепеть собираетесь????"


Мой муж любит анекдот на эту тему: (по-моему он бородат, просто напомню) В поезде украинец и африканец едут, украинец хвастается:"Во,какое у нас  сало!" А африканец сало бегемота достал: "А, у нас во какое!" :Preved:  Тогда украинец куриное яйцо достал: "Во какое!" а, африканец страусиное яйцо показывает:" Во, какое у нас в Африке яйцо!" Тогда украинец достал арбуз и говорит:" А это..это...это у нас крыжовник такой в Украине растёт!"

----------


## Alenajazz

> украинец достал арбуз


 :Taunt: 
НЕ знала такого анекдота!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> мы каждый год выезжаем с коллегами на базу отдыха на берегу Азовского моря. И варим на костре обязательно шулюм (так называют шурпу здесь) и уху из 3 видов рыбы. Клааааассссс!


Ой, действительно...классссс!



> Мариша...котлетки - это моё любимое блюдо! Не надо крутить лук! Мелко порежь (так сока больше в нужное время выходит!), во внутрь кусочек сливочного масла...немного петрушечки...а, иногда и жареные семечки можно! Всё, закончатся сразу, сколько бы не приготовила. 
> С утра ломала голову - чтобы эдакое приготовить. Мариша, сходила по твоей ссылке (спасибо большое!)..уже размораживаю печень..к вечеру будет Ковурилган жигар!


Наташ, иногда режу, когда котлеты запекаю в духовке. Тогда я его "обзываю" бифштекс. А когда все закидываю в фудпроцессор, то котлеты.

Ой, чувствую, наготовят сегодня наши девицы вкусного всего...

а я нажарила кабачковых драников, полила сметаной+чеснок+ зелень..... и хорош!



> 3-литровая банка красной икры...???


 :Vah:  :Ok: 
Ой, как я икру люблююююю....всякуюююю.....ммммммм.....

Пошла я, позже зайду, может повезет и кто то здесь будет...до встречи!!!!

----------


## Славина

А вот и я!  :Smile3: 
Нажерлась, ой пардон  :Blush2:  накушалась вкуснецкого борща с чесноком, ну и на кого тут дыхнуть, есть кто-нибудь???  :Taunt:  
Ага, никого нет, испугались видать  :Tu: 
Правда, ничем от меня уже не пахнет, видать чеснок молодой, слабоват ишо  :Grin: 
Ой, пойду и я в окно погляжу  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Только хотела уйти, а тут тебя увидела, ну как тут теперь уйти? посижу еще...
Я чеснок очень люблю. Только редко приходится его употреблять....а то как налопаешься чего нибудь с чесноком, а как потом с людями говорить? 
поэтому едим или все вместе, чтоб никто уже ничего не почуял или когда сидишь ОДИН ДОМА! :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ой, пойду и я в окно погляжу


И чего там в окне?!!!!
У нас опять пасмурно :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> едим или все вместе,


То же самое сделали сегодня и мы, ели все вместе и никто не возмущается, что чесноком от кого-то прёт  :Taunt: 
Чеснок я тоже себе позволяю только тогда, когда никуда не нужно идти, вот как сегодня например  :Yes4: 




> И чего там в окне?


Да целый день тучи ходят туда-сюда, то гром гремит, то солнце светит, а дождь не идет.

----------


## optimistka17

Дождь у нас идет
Льет, как  из ведра.
 И как выйти в магазин, чтоб купить хоть каких-то продуктов, чтоб приготовить ваши вкусняшки?
Хоть и не сахарная, но под дождь не хочу.

----------


## Alenajazz

Все - к нам!!! У нас тепло. Дождя нет и в помине. А на ужин - фетучини с креветками, обжаренными с томатами, чесночком, зеленью в соусе из сливок. Запиваю всё ликёром "Лавровишня" (из Абхазии) 
Только возгласы супруга слышны: "Вкуууууснооооо!"

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пишу, а оно слетает...уже замучилась



> Все - к нам!!! У нас тепло. Дождя нет и в помине. А на ужин - фетучини с креветками, обжаренными с томатами, чесночком, зеленью в соусе из сливок. Запиваю всё ликёром "Лавровишня" (из Абхазии) 
> Только возгласы супруга слышны: "Вкуууууснооооо!"


Алёнк, какая ты шустрая! Ну в принципе это по Киеву можно было понять...Молодец!!!! 

А где традиционное фото блюда?!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А где традиционное фото блюда?!!!!


Напали на фетучини серые волки... то есть - люди! Успела сфотать только битву за креветку. В процессе готовки кошка выпрашивала креветки. Вот Зяму размещу сейчас. По её взгляду и поймёте - было вкусно!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

Земфира (вообще-то она кошка, но на этой фотке больше похожа на кенгуру в меховом платье... :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Taunt: )

[IMG]http://*********org/1946043.jpg[/IMG]

Откушали с десяток креветок и уже сразу не набрасываемся  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1926587.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Зяма - прелесть! Повезло ей с хозяевами, креветками кормят...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Повезло ей с хозяевами, креветками кормят...


И не только креветками. Я один раз полкило мяса извела, чтобы сделать этот кадр. Зяма ведь крысоловка потомственная. У неё быстрый взгляд и острый коготь. Но кадр того стоит:

[IMG]http://*********org/1916349.jpg[/IMG]

И, разумеется, Зямыча мы обожаем. Она спасала нас в трудное время, своим тельцем согревала, когда жили на даче и забился дымоход...Пришлось не топить ни дровами, ни углём какое-то время. Это было ужасное время. Мне казалось, что жизнь остановилась. И помню свою одну грустную безнадёжную мысль: "Я больше никогда не сделаю себе маникюр..." Дочь отправила жить к её подруге, а сами с кошкой выживали, как могли...

----------


## Комик

> а я нажарила кабачковых драников, полила сметаной+чеснок+ зелень..... и хорош!





> А на ужин - фетучини с креветками, обжаренными с томатами, чесночком, зеленью в соусе из сливок. Запиваю всё ликёром "Лавровишня" (из Абхазии) 
> Только возгласы супруга слышны: "Вкуууууснооооо!"


Позавидуешь Вам всем :Aga: . 
А у меня сегодня скромный ужин. Решил сварганить салатик из огурчиков, помидорчиков (покупных) и перца болгарского. 
У меня в этом году уже свой поспел в новой теплице. Добавил наркоты с укропчиком, да лучку чуток, да маслом оливковым заправил. 
Потом еще и чесночку зубчик решил мелко туда порезать, для аромата. Поджарил бооольшую сковородку *свежих белых грибов* (я их в отварном виде в прошлом году в пластиковых формах заморозил несколько килограмм) 
Надо доедать, а то новые скоро пойдут. :Aga:  И махнул в эти грибы аж 4 луковицы, жарил спецом без картошки, только посолил и поперчил, да пару листочков лавровых в конце забросил. :Yes4:  
Кушать пришлось вчерашние рубленые бифштексы с вермишелью :Aga: 
Все, о чем перед этим писал, мы не кушали, а смели втроем с женой и сыном за несколько минут :Grin: 
Пойду снова мороженое с черникой и клубникой трескать на десерт.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

У меня сегодня интернет скачет як скаженный...



> Она спасала нас в трудное время, своим тельцем согревала, когда жили на даче и забился дымоход...Пришлось не топить ни дровами, ни углём какое-то время. Это было ужасное время. Мне казалось, что жизнь остановилась. И помню свою одну грустную безнадёжную мысль: "Я больше никогда не сделаю себе маникюр..." Дочь отправила жить к её подруге, а сами с кошкой выживали, как могли...


у меня тоже были такие времена...я думала, что время остановилось и так больно было жить...
Как будто не со мной было...
Да ну его!!!!

еду вроде обсудили, можно про секс :Taunt: ...Ну не совсем про секс, а вот...

Вчера мимоходом смотрела передачу Осадчей и что заметила...
Там показывали ежегодную церемонию "Серебряная калоша". Одной калошей наградили Волочкову за ее фото в интернете в обнаженном виде.
И вот там 4 девочки балерины сделали на нее типа пародию, станцевали в пачках, но с голыми сись.., простите, грудямИ. И вот они этими сись..., грудямИ :Grin:  трясли, трясли...а оператор показывал народ в зрительном зале. И все так вяло на это дело смотрели, прям как сонные мухи...

А потом показали украинскую мужскую группу. Вышли мальчики...торс хороший...ноги коротковаты...и кривоваты,что допускается у мужского пола :Grin: , но вышли они с голым торсом, штаны блистючие, черные в обтяжечку и на ВЫСОЧЕННЫХ КАБЛУКАХ :Vah: . Не как у Сережки Зверева, а прям каблучищи такие см 12-15....И начали вихляться по всякому...
И зал начал так визжать и радоваться :Blink: ....прям обидно как то стало!
Значит дефффки с голыми сиськ..., ой, грудями уже не интересно, а мужики на каблуках - это здорово!

Объясните, где логика?!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Даааа...вижу, что сегодня все дружно натрескались чеснока!!!!
Целоваться теперь не будем... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мороженое с черникой и клубникой трескать на десерт.


Вот это впечатлило больше всего!!!!




> маслом оливковым заправил.


Сегодня в первый раз взяла в магазине греческое оливковое масло (до этого брали всегда испанское) Греческое больше понравилось - ароматнее...

----------


## Комик

> Объясните, где логика?!!!


Кругом одна голубятня. Хочу сис..(пардон), грудь глянуть и не только. :Grin: 
зы. можно и про сэкос, я только за :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Кругом одна голубятня.


Шо? Целый зал?!!!! Ужос!!!! Куда мы катимся....аааааа....

----------


## Alenajazz

> а мужики на каблуках - это здорово!


Да, Марина, это так, мужчины на сцене смотрятся выигрышнее, от них идёт особая энергетика. Мы с этим сталкиваемся постоянно на конкурсах танца. Выйдет паренёк, один раз ножкой топнет, а вид у танца уже другой. Так же и в пародиях...
А Балет Михайловского видел кто-нибудь???? Мужчины танцуют на пуантах. Благодаря тому, что телосложение мужское - прыжки и вращения легче (бёдра узкие), но смешно как-то смотрятся в пачке накаченные волосатые руки и спина такая широченная. Но ведь на пуантах танцуют! Со своей-то плоской стопой!!!  :Vah: 
Я их в Питере видела, когда училась там.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Все, о чем перед этим писал, мы не кушали, а смели втроем с женой и сыном за несколько минут
> Пойду снова мороженое с черникой и клубникой трескать на десерт.


А я пойду чаю нахлебаюсь...горячего... и фсе!!!! :Tu: ...

----------


## Alenajazz

И я пойду кофе сварю. Со сливками попью и с венской вафлей с сливочным кремом.  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Та ты шо!!!! Вот ведь!
Я вот и удивилась реакции зала...На парней зал аж визжал, когда они на этих каблучищах задами вертели...а девочки были в пролете :Tu: ...даже сись...ГРУДЬ!!!! не спасли ситуацию

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Балет Михайловского


пойду погуглю...



> но смешно как-то смотрятся в пачке накаченные волосатые руки и спина такая широченная


а зачем они пачки то одевают? ой...темная я...наивная чукотская девочка....

----------


## Alenajazz

> а зачем они пачки то одевают?


Программа называлась "И в шутку, и всерьёз"
 В одном отделении они танцевали женские балетные партии из балетов и утрировали ужимки. Классно!  :Yes4:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*bycmarina*, 
эти мальчики впечатлили зал?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Сенова Оксана*, 
ага...хороший клипчик!
Режиссер, операторы и монтаж молодцы!
а вот представь
Штанишки в обипочку, черные, блистючие и ВЫСОЧЕННЫЕ КАБЛУЧИЩИ!!!! зал визжал...

ой, до конца не досмотрела...пока загрузилось...ВО! как в конце!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*bycmarina*, 
меня они  тоже впечатлили :Aga:  ( я не шучу) красивый клип. пластика у мальчишек ,прям девичья.

----------


## maknata

> Даааа...вижу, что сегодня все дружно натрескались чеснока!!!!


Шо?!!! И вы тоже?!!!! Ну пусть я наслухалась истерии начальства и прежде чем идти на приём, назло врагам (вот ведь никогда в будень день днём не позволяла себе такого удовольствия, а сегодня...) целых три зубка с салом впорола... Ндя.. Видать сёдни был чесночный день :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> целых три зубка с салом впорола... Ндя.. Видать сёдни был чесночный день


Причём, на всей планете Земля!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Сенова Оксана*, 

Оксан, да я не про то, что не впечатляют, а рассказываю свою наблюдения о зале. Девчонки тоже очень хорошо танцевали, и когда скинули верх, а наверху все у них было очень хорошо и прилично, то зал ВООБЩЕ НЕ СРЕАГИРОВАЛ...А вышли эти парнишки, причем вот здесь показан полноценный танец, а там они вышли и несколько элементов....и ушли вихляя задом, как манекенщицы ходят...так все оживились...

Но Алёна уже меня просветила, что такая се ля ви...и ничего с этим не поделаешь...если там энергетика замешана... :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна уже меня просветила


Я терпеть не могу всякой гомосятины. В клипе мне совершенно не понравилась их так сказать девичья пластика. Девичья пластика - у девушек. У парней хочется видеть брутальность, силу, выносливость, смелость в исполнении трюков, галантность по отношению к дамам и некий дух соревновательности. 
 Я думала, что ты говоришь немного про другое.
 А вот в полноценном нормальном , *традиционном* танце парни смотрятся лучше девушек - с этим трудно спорить.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Ален ну да...есть там чего то...штанишки ниже линии...в облипочку...Но! Торс то у них очень  и очень :Ok:  
Вот в ночи смотрели Кличко Володю...вот это Аполлон! Вот это брутальность!!!! Александр Македонский прямо! Да и Виталик ...тож ту да же!
Кстати Хей мне тоже понравился, пластика кобры...хитрый только жучара, падал все время и жаловался рефери...

Но!!! Я не могу сказать, что глядя на этот коллектив испытываю отвращение....
просто за девчат было обидно...
А ребятки эти конкретно зарабатывают по всему миру, так потом про них говорили...



> В клипе мне совершенно не понравилась их так сказать девичья пластика


ну, Алён, как говорят, на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

О! И Наталья залетела отметилась...и быстренько ушла :Tu: 
А Иринка сидит и молчит, а огонек горит...

----------


## maknata

> Весь прогноз поменялся
> Сижу прям вся в смятении...Че делать?
> http://www.gismeteo.ua/city/weekly/11037/


Дык хороший прогноз! :Smile3:  Как ток мы с Иришкой в Песчаном появимся - солнце, море и жара! :Taunt:

----------


## maknata

> Если я замерзну и еще и голодная...


Маринеску! Голодная точно не бушь спать - у нас с собой балон и плита и куздрюльки будуть :Nono:  Шобшственные! :Derisive:

----------


## maknata

> и быстренько ушла


Я не ушла, я читаю чё вы тут за цельный день настрочили, пока я вазелиновый массаж от мэра получала :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> А Иринка сидит и молчит, а огонек горит..


*Мариш*, да я вот на кухне хлопотала, только закончила  :Yes4:  одним глазком следила, *Алёнка* ведь, как всегда раздратовала ужином, вот я и рванула на кухню  :Taunt: 

Тюфтели готовы  :Yes4:  а есть расхотелось что-то, нанюхалась наверное мясного аромата  :Grin: 

*Наташ*, я завтра еду билеты сдавать на свой поезд, значит мы едем уже точно с вами и курса не меняем. :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот...фото Екатерины Огарской... 
Типа "мужики"


Но это шоу...и красиво, конечно...просто иногда думаю, почему настоящая женщина в данной ситуации менее интересна чем мужик...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я не ушла, я читаю чё вы тут за цельный день настрочили, пока я вазелиновый массаж от мэра получала


Ой, а как у тебя огонек не светится?!!! Замаскировалась типа?!!! :Grin: 



> Мариш, да я вот на кухне хлопотала, только закончила  одним глазком следила, Алёнка ведь, как всегда раздратовала ужином, вот я и рванула на кухню


Ой, а у меня чего то так голова трещит...вот думаю кофе напиться или таблеток? :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Ой, а у меня чего то так голова трещит...вот думаю кофе напиться или таблеток


А покрепче ничего от головной боли не имеется, давай неси уже свою САМЖЕНЕ  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Так...таблеток напилась...захотела спать...Всем СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ!!!



> авай неси уже свою САМЖЕНЕ


этот напиток можно пить только в реале...в виртуале не почуешь эффект... :Grin:

----------


## maknata

> Ой, а как у тебя огонек не светится?!!! Замаскировалась типа?!!!


Ага, где то в своём кабинете нашла "скрытый режим", а теперь и сама не помню где :Taunt: 



> Наташ, я завтра еду билеты сдавать на свой поезд, значит мы едем уже точно с вами и курса не меняем.


Ну да! :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

Доброе утро, Флудористан!!!! Сварю себе кофе. Синоптикам с сегодняшнего дня не верю ВООБЩЕ!!!!! Вчера МЧС отправило предупреждение: ветер, дождь, град... Ага... Как бы не так. Солнце, плюс 33, птицы поют.
По телику репортаж про вопиющий случай в детском оздоровительном лагере. 15-летние товарищи решили пошутить: подожгли ногу малому ночью. Ожог второй степени.
Да уж... Шуточки весьма не безобидные.... А вообще что делают в детских лагерях 15-летние???? Вроде как лагеря оздоровительные только до 14 лет.... Или нет???? С 14 лет смело можно отправлять в лагеря по интересам (компьютерные, танцевальные и так далее) в трудовые, по волонтёрским программам.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет!
Правда сейчас уже далеко не утро...инет сегодня вообще не работает, не знаю, получиться ли отправить это сообщение.
Но на всякий случай, Я ЗДЕСЬ!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я ЗДЕСЬ!!!!


Маринеску. Кошак прикольный! Зеленоглазый... :Tender:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

А у нас сегодня грустные новости...недалеко от города упал вертолет компании UTair... 2 человека погибли... Остальных 14 человек в нашу больницу привезли...

----------


## Alenajazz

> упал вертолет компании UTair...


Ужас!!!! А в новостях пишут, что только пострадавшие! Погибших нет... :Tu: 

Прочитала сейчас ещё раз новости:

Как сообщает пресс-служба авиакомпании, на борту вертолета находилось 13 пассажиров и три члена экипажа. После приземления вертолета на посадочную площадку, расположенную в 2,5 километрах от буровой станции, экипаж приступил к высадке пассажиров. По ее окончании произошло проваливание правого колеса вертолета в грунт.

_"В результате непосредственного контакта с элементами конструкции воздушного судна двое пассажиров, находившихся вне вертолета - Сергиенков Юрий Владимирович и Шабуров Петр Викторович - получили телесные повреждения со смертельным исходом. В настоящее время пассажиры вертолета в сопровождении специалистов и руководства Территориального центра медицины катастроф Иркутской области доставлены специальным рейсом самолета "ЮТэйр-Экспресс" в Иркутск", - отмечается в сообщении.

При этом двое пострадавших, чье состояние медики оценивают как тяжелое и средней тяжести, госпитализированы в Окружную клиническую больницу Иркутска._

_"Состояние остальных пассажиров не требует госпитализации, им будет оказана вся необходимая медицинская и психологическая помощь. Состояние находящихся в Киренске членов экипажа удовлетворительное", - отмечается в сообщении.
_

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Состояние находящихся в Киренске членов экипажа удовлетворительное"


мы их вечером в кафе увидели... они ужинать пришли...перебинтованные и по форме Ютэйра... Кафе двухэтажное, внизу типа ресторан, наверху забегаловка.. Весь народ как только узнал, что вертолетчики разбившиеся пришли - подорваля наверх, в забегаловку... Подробности выяснять... Такой вот у нас народ любопытный.. Только я одного не поняла, почему они не в больнице ужинали..  с бинтами на головах и в кафе...  бред какой-то... В городе шухер, комиссии прилетели... Завтра разбор полетов

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Кошак прикольный! Зеленоглазый...


Так как последнее время хожу только в кашкадром, решила сменить внешний вид соответственно месту посещения)))



> А у нас сегодня грустные новости...недалеко от города упал вертолет компании UTair... 2 человека погибли... Остальных 14 человек в нашу больницу привезли...


 :Tu: 
Вечером не было инета и я включила телек... насмотрелась тоже всего....вот оно мне надо было???
Посмотрела Малахова " Пусть говорят"....грустно прям чего то стало от всего этого... напиться штоли?

----------


## Комик

> Так как последнее время хожу только в кашкадром, решила сменить внешний вид соответственно месту посещения)))


За постоянство Мариша! :Pivo:  :flower: 
Доброй ночи и приятных снов всем :flower:  
Зашел перед сном на пять минут :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Посмотрела Малахова " Пусть говорят"....грустно прям чего то стало от всего этого.


Нашла от чего грустить... Все ток-шоу - постановочные....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Уряяяя!!! Загрузилось!...надолго ли? :Tu: 

Ты знаешь, Алён, я понимаю конечно...
там была женщина, которой собака отгрызла обе руки. И показывали, как она без рук живет...и вот я смотрела на все это и думала, как мы привыкли к своим рукам, ногам, глазам, голосу....
А потом показали девушку, хозяйку этой собаки...Она была такая натуральная...психопатка...Собачку крышуют власти, используют для развлечений, боев...думаю, что и не только боев...мне тут одни рассказывали, как некоторые с собачками развлекаются, охота на людей с собаками, называется это развлечение...
Ладно, надо тему менять!

Сейчас сделала желе с красной  смородины. Проварила пять минут, отжала сок, смешала с сахаром 1:1 и поставила застывать в холодильник. Жмых залила водой, просто пью, как кисляк :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Девчонки приветик, не спите?!!  :Smile3: 

Я снова с тусовки!  :Blush2: 

Хороший был вечер  :Ok:  общались с друзьями музыкантами, редко у кого так, обычно все друг другу конкуренты и поливают грязью, но тем не менее, есть в жизни место и дружеским отношениям  :Aga: 
А я сегодня оказалась между двумя Игорями Владимировичами, один из них мой муж, а другой владелец кафе и что вы думаете, я конечно же загадала желание, какое?
А потом скажу, когда оно сбудется! *Маришка*,  :Grin: 

*Мариш*, а куда ты с *Гешей* убежала с авы???  :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> обычно все друг другу конкуренты и поливают грязью


У нас вообще не принято обсуждать коллег с потенциальными клиентами (детьми и их родителями) Так и говорим: "Коллег не обсуждаем, не принято"
У меня сегодня новенькие пришли. Такие классные!!!! А манюне одной начала сольник делать. Будет талисманом Олимпийской сборной России!

----------


## Alenajazz

Ирсен, чего молчим, как крымский партизан???? (это так мой руководитель в театре пластики, где я занималась в детстве, говорит: он из Симферополя)
Пойду завтра сувениры ещё покупать для форумчан. Машхен хочу сундучок (маленький, не пугайся!!!) купить в индийской лавке. Будет украшения туда складывать. Красивый, ручная работа. Шкатулочка такая. Ну и магнитики - святое дело. В лавку Чехова зайду (где он в детстве торговал чаем, кофе, сахаром и другими колониальными товарами) Там от меня шарахнутся, наверное. Они в шоке от прошлого вторжения. Когда я убедила их пропустить нас с семьёй Татьяны55 (лавка уже час как не работала) на экскурсию, потому что (аргумент я выбрала, конечно, железный): "Люди приехали аж из самого Омска!"

Пока писала текст - Ирсен убежала... Огонёчек не горит. Ладно, пойду и я ... Машхен - сдавай уже быстрее отчёт свой, а то ночером больше никого не бывает на кАшкАдроме. :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 
 :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## Комик

> а то ночером больше никого не бывает на кАшкАдроме


Бывает, только днем так наработаешься, что к ночи в глаза нужно спички вставлять, и голова совсем не варит. :Yes4: 
Доброго утра барышни :flower: , вам бы все спать :Aga: . 
Придется переименовывать кашкадром в ночной клуб. :Grin: 




> обычно все друг другу конкуренты и поливают грязью


Именно так у нас в городе и делают некоторые безработные "коллеги" :Aga: 



> У нас вообще не принято обсуждать коллег с потенциальными клиентами


Вот все-бы так делали. :Ok:  
Иногда при встрече, специально говорю молодоженам, Вы еще с другими ведущими поговорите, может они Вам более интересный вариант предложат. :Aga: 
 А получается, возвращаются ко мне, а заодно и мнение коллег обо мне иногда расскажут, ну очень "приятное". :Grin: 
Город небольшой, количество тамадов в два и более раза превышает количество свадеб. А там, кто какие средства применяет. Причем те, кто поливает коллег грязью, обычно сидят без работы. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> возвращаются ко мне


Вспомнила случай на конкурсе танца в Абхазии. 
Стоят на сцене все коллективы после Гала-концерта. Интрига сохраняется до последнего - никто не знает, кто что завоевал. Жюри хитро уходит от ответа.
И начинается церемония награждения. Сначала награждают без присвоения места или звания ("Участник", "Самая юная участница" и так далее), затем идут дипломанты, а лишь потом лауреаты всех степеней и два Гран-При (хореография и вокал)
В это время рядом с нами стоит очень известный коллектив. Но дети никому не аплодируют. Ждут только своё название. Мне понравились слова их руководителя:
- Когда вас будут называть, то тоже никто не будет аплодировать, потому что всё возвращается!

Насчёт гадостей про коллег. Я даже не поддерживаю разговоры на обличительно-профессиональную тему про своих коллег-хореографов, даже если их начинают представители нашей администрации, зачем-то провоцируя на такие разговоры. И всегда говорю, что у этого хореографа просто стиль другой и ищу положительные моменты. Я считаю, что всякое муссирование работы якобы бесталанных коллег засоряет мою жизнь и мешает идеальной работе моих внутренних органов (о! как сказанула!!!  :Blink: )
Если я в  составе жюри - тогда это совсем другой коленкор! Здесь можно и нужно всё аргументировать и найти где собака порылась.
Обсуждать и осуждать может каждый! А вот попробовать помочь человеку поверить в себя - удел немногих... В Сибири был один такой человек - Виктория Гавриленко, хореограф. Я ей очень благодарна за всего-то пару ободряюще-поддерживающих фраз, но сказанных вовремя. А то после местных конкурсов все хореографы ходили как оплёванные... У нас даже обсуждение с жюри называлось *осуждение...*
В каждом городе есть такие люди. Которые верят в тебя авансом! В Волгодонске (я там всего 1 год работала зав.хореографическим отделением Детской театральной школы и руководителем ансамбля современного танца) Там меня поддержала художник Тамара К. А в Таганроге в меня сразу поверил балетмейстер Николай Л. Это был наш первый конкурс. Он много для меня значил - как примут. Жюри решило, что мы нарушили положение конкурса, выставив дуэты (до этого на конкурсе не было малых форм) Л. сказал:
- Ну дети-то хорошие! Коллектив же вам понравился! Давайте наградим за высокий исполнительский уровень, но не будем присваивать места, раз в положении нет малых форм ансамбля

Нас наградили. А на следующий год в положении появилась номинация "Малые формы ансамбля"  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Приветствую всех, читающих тему! (Гостей и наших - обитателей!) Убегаю по делам!  :Yes4:

----------


## Анастасия flu

Доброе утро всем, всем а у нас тут рабочая обстановка сдаем полугодовой план

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

привет!



> обычно все друг другу конкуренты и поливают грязью


раз зашел такой разговор, тоже вставлю свои пять копеек.

Сейчас такое время, что прежде чем что-то купить или заказать, я обязательно смотрю отзывы.
Да! Есть заказные статьи самих же исполнителей и они чистят негативные отзывы, но все не вычистишь и правда все равно вылезет наружу.
Причем беру во внимание нейтральные сообщения, т.е. достоинства и недостатки. А там где пишут,- ой! Супер-пупер! ааааа...бери только там! Или наоборот,- что ЭТО такоеГГГГГ!  Начинаю подозревать, что первое написал производитель, а второе конкурент.

Раньше при встрече, *если меня спросят* молодые мое мнение - скажу! без эмоций, что так, так и так...
А потом сама несколько раз столкнувшись с людьми, которые тупо деньги зарабатывают, начала проявлять инициативу, спрашивая, в каком зале, кто музыка, кто то, кто се...
Говорю так, вы можете столкнуться с тем, сем и этим, если вам по барабану, то дело ваше! Но ко мне не бегать и не жаловаться! Почему то обычно, все невесты начинают ко мне бегать и жаловаться, на кухню, на музыку, на официантов... :Blink: 
кто то сразу пугается и просит посоветовать, кого я считаю лучшим, а кто то, - а мы уже заказали и задаток отдали...
Но зато потом, когда случаются баги, уже никто не жалуется, а грустно вздыхают....

Поэтому тут такой вопрос, двоякий...
а вот то, что у нас человека похвалить труднее, чем обхаять, то ДА!!! всякая гадость, как правило домысленная и додуманная, впереди тебя бежит, а то что хорошее, НЕТ :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариш, а куда ты с Гешей убежала с авы???


Иринк, ответила выше



> Так как последнее время хожу только в кашкадром, решила сменить внешний вид соответственно месту посещения)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Настроение у меня сейчас такое :Jopa: 






позаимствовано из Чулана Симеона, пост Валерии Вержаковой...опять жалуюсь вам....на то есть причины...

----------


## Анастасия flu

Супер умора 5+

----------


## Славина

> раз зашел такой разговор, тоже вставлю свои пять копеек


*Мариш*, тут имеелись ввиду отношения среди своих, если брать к примеру круг музыкантов, круг ведущих, круг операторов.
В нашем кругу музыкантов все нормальные, мы общаемся, встречаемся, они приходят к нам в кафе, поют с нами, мы обмениваемся минусами.
У нас у каждого всё в комплекте: музыка+проведение, так сложилось, каждый работает только со своим ведущим в паре. 
А на счет других сфер, могу тоже посоветовать, где хорошая кухня, хорошее обслуживание, хороший зал, могу посоветовать хорошего оператора, так как всё это я вижу и знаю.
 Но именно посоветовать, но никак не полить грязью. Это разные вещи.

Всем приветик и доброго дня!

*Мариш*, а что с настроением?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Настроение


Доканали Зверовщикова.... Всего 4 дня отпуска просит...  :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет от моей Земфиры! Надо учиться у кошек: вовремя отдыхать, вовремя питаться и быть любимцами фортуны!

[IMG]http://*********org/1916281.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Значит докладываю...
С утра у меня было...ну я вам уже доложила какое настроение, но еще была надежда

А сейчас к обеду все решилось...надежда умерла...и ФСЁ!!!! Гену завалили работой и отмазаться никак нельзя, то есть АБСОЛЮТНО!!!!

Ириш, мы в этот раз не едем :Tu: ...
Вот такие вот дела .....не зря у меня были плохие предчувствия...
Я буду за вами сильно-сильно скучать и реветь в подушку...ааааааа.... :032: 

Ну ничего! живы будем, обязательно еще встретимся!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Каждый раз, когда звучит слово* "бастурма",* я вспоминаю* Маринеску.* Вот такая вот ассоциация. Интересно, а с каким продуктом кто у кого ассоциируется???

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алёнк, спасибо тебе, что ассоциируюсь у тебя с этим словом...а вообще ДА! есть во мне что-то "бастурминское"...

сижу...страдаю...

Ну в кашкадроме лично ты ассоциируешься с котлетами...ну мне так показалось

----------


## KAlinchik

> Настроение у меня сейчас такое


документ чисто про меня!3 дня до отпуска, а чувство такое, что я бегу кросс на километр, остались последние 100 метров, и я должна их добежать, но сил уже реально нет никаких...
Мариша, я чегой-то не поняла: ты что, в Песчаное не едешь?

----------


## maknata

> документ чисто про меня!


И про меня тоже... Сейчас идти Ивана купала проводить, бабко-ежить, а сил уже нету.. совсем.. с 8-ми утра на ногах и на нервах, ноги не носят и ужасно хочется спать... А в пятницу ещё и карлсонить.. реально так хочется послать всё в... Лан, побегу, ещё куча работы. Материте меня, чтоб всё нормально прошло!

----------


## Славина

> Интересно, а с каким продуктом кто у кого ассоциируется?


*Алён*, скорее не с продуктами, ты у меня асоциируешься с кошками ))




> мы в этот раз не едем


Ну вот совсем грустно стало  :Tu: 




> Материте меня, чтоб всё нормально прошло!


Хорошо, *Наташ* буду материть тебя до конца недели, чтобы всё у тебя получилось  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Хорошо, Наташ буду материть тебя до конца недели, чтобы всё у тебя получилось


Я тоже могу. Могу дома в деревне каждый день ронять на ногу полено и говорить красивые добрые слова, жаль не печатные :Grin: 
Доброго вечера кашкадром :flower:

----------


## Комик

Сегодня у нас в деревне праздник, Владимирская. Вся деревня пьет.
Сосед на гармошке играет и орет: Раскинулось море широко...
Завтра Иванов день, опять все пить будут.
 Интересно, это специально народ придумал праздники, чтоб бухать или в церкви так все по полочкам разложено?

----------


## Alenajazz

А у нас такой дождяра!!!!! Уснуть невозможно! Гром и молнии! Сигнализация у машин постоянно срабатывает. Кошка в шоке! Пойду, поем. Купила сегодня на рынке расчудесный творог домашний и наипрекраснейшую сметану домашнюю. Я всё-таки и мясная, и молочная душа.  :Tender: 
А ещё люблю фрукты и шоколад с миндалём!  :Tender: 
Время - 01.35 - самое то для позднего ужина!  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Время - 01.35 - самое то для позднего ужина!


7-50 Уже давно позавтракал, вчерашним тушеным мясом и свежим творогом. :Aga:  
Вот только не с рынка, а от соседской коровы с деревенской сметаной, тоже от нее родимой. :Yes4: 



> А ещё люблю фрукты и шоколад с миндалём!


Пошел клубнику рвать, свежую, всю в капельках росы, прямо с грядки. :Grin: 
Доброе утро кашкадром :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Никак сообщение не могу написать, уже с утра беготня началась...

А мне кусок в горло не лезет :Tu: ...аппетит пропал, сижу худею...

Но  с утра спекла домашний хлеб на закваске, бо насмотрелась ужастиков про дрожжи.

Всем ДОБРОЕ УТРО!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> ты что, в Песчаное не едешь?


 :032:  агааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа............

----------


## Alenajazz

> насмотрелась ужастиков про дрожжи.


А что там такого ужасного????  :Blink:  (не владею информацией...)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алён, привет!
"Ужас" смотрела по телеку...и вот еще роллик с инета
http://berloga.net/view.php?id=166405

А может это я сейчас такая впечатлительная, поэтому так все близко к сердцу принимаю...
Иринка вон сидит и второй день молчит, обиделась на меня наверное...

А хлеб пекла такой.
http://www.satvini108.narod.ru/1_kit...echka_hleb.htm
 Уже второй раз. Всем понравился. Буду печь теперь так. Заказала ржаной муки в город, потому что у нас ее нету :Tu: , хочу еще попробовать ржаной хлеб спечь, а закваску делала на белой муке, но она слабовата, ржаная сильнее.
Хлеб печется очень и быстро и легко, вот это мне понравилось

----------


## Alenajazz

> ролик с инета


Так можно про любую еду сказать... Всё вредно, если количество употребляемого огромно.

Скорее всего:



> я сейчас такая впечатлительная, поэтому так все близко к сердцу принимаю...


А вот это не так:





> Иринка вон сидит и второй день молчит, обиделась на меня наверное...


У меня вчера вообще дар речи пропал. Только рыдала сидела.... потеряла кошку. Балкон открыт. Птицы поют. Кошки нигде нет. Я уснула днём, а когда проснулась, то.... Короче, звала её и едой выманивала, и вниз уже сбегала, посмотреть  (думала, что спрыгнула с балкона и лежит там...)
Зямы нигде нет. И когда уже я довела себя до головной боли своими слезами, тут она выходит - заспанная. Спала в диване. Хоть бы муркнула...

----------


## Славина

> Иринка вон сидит и второй день молчит, обиделась на меня наверное..


*Мариш*, да на что обижаться-то, расстроилась конечно вместе с тобой, да и так просто настроения - ноль, вот и хочется просто помолчать  :Tu: 

Я захожу, читаю  :Yes4: 

Никак не могу привыкнуть к твоей аве, мне всё время кажется, что это *Алёнка*, а тебя нет.

Да, *Алёнка*, ещё вспомнила на счет ассоциаций, с куриной ножкой, большой такой, ты у меня ещё ассоциируешься, вот  :Grin: 

Сейчас приготовлю обед, потом пойду на встречу с заказчиками, моим молодожёнам, ей-33, а ему-40, вот такие дела, а вечером на работку свалю :)))

Да, ещё и над футболкой колдую вот.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Иришк, вот ведь мистика какая...Я когда аву меняла думала так, чего это у меня на аве прошлая Песчаная стоит, тут новая на  носу. Пока побуду рыжей кошкой, а после тамадеи обновлюсь и поставлю аву уже с этой тамадеи...взяла ее и убрала...
А тут как обухом по голове...и ситуация такая...как говорят патовая...Осталось только смириться. Билеты сдали, потеряли 100гр....и на душе тоскливо-тоскливо...
Ну я думаю вы нам с Натахой немножечко расскажите...как оно там...



> просто настроения - ноль


Это не надолго! Как увидешь Макнату, так будет всё траля-ля! А потом Волшебный лес!!!!! Ух!!!! Сейчас как вспомнила, аж сердце защемило!
В коридоре стоят Аркашины-Зоины тапки, на ночнике висит Алисин-Ксюшин брелок, марцишоры Наташи-Молдовы и оберег Инночки, в шкафчике чекушечки Петровночки, а шухлядке ее бескозырка, денюжки мы собираем в Халявочкин розовый мешочек, и в этом же мешочке лежит доллар подписанный МАКС :Taunt: , а на компьютерной полке серебряный кубок 3 Песчаной тамадеи, выполненный руками Иньчика...а перед носом, за компом, где я работаю фотка Макаренко во всей красе...так что...будете там все икать и не раз!!!! :Taunt: 
Да! вспомнила! а когда я лезу в погреб и достаю банку утиной тушенки, вспоминаю Макнату....естественно добрыми словами :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня вчера вообще дар речи пропал. Только рыдала сидела.... потеряла кошку. Балкон открыт. Птицы поют. Кошки нигде нет. Я уснула днём, а когда проснулась, то.... Короче, звала её и едой выманивала, и вниз уже сбегала, посмотреть (думала, что спрыгнула с балкона и лежит там...)
> Зямы нигде нет. И когда уже я довела себя до головной боли своими слезами, тут она выходит - заспанная. Спала в диване. Хоть бы муркнула...


Знакомая ситуация...у меня тоже кот такое делал...тоже ревела и пила корвалол, бегала по соседям с безумными глазами...



> Да, Алёнка, ещё вспомнила на счет ассоциаций, с куриной ножкой, большой такой, ты у меня ещё ассоциируешься, вот


А у меня такая цепочка
Алёна - котлеты - секс
или наоборот
секс- котлеты - Алёна :Taunt: 





> Сейчас приготовлю обед, потом пойду на встречу с заказчиками, моим молодожёнам, ей-33, а ему-40, вот такие дела, а вечером на работку свалю :)))


Ну нормально! значит ребята все делают осознанно, и потом мы сами в этом возрасте, так что легче понять друг друга...Я ТАК ДУМАЮ!!!

----------


## Славина

> Да, Алёнка, ещё вспомнила на счет ассоциаций, с куриной ножкой, большой такой, ты у меня ещё ассоциируешься, вот





> А у меня такая цепочка Алёна - котлеты -


Ну значит всё нормально.

А то я зашла извиняться, вдруг *Алена*, ты обидишься, но я имела ввиду не внешнее сходство, а при упоминании имени *Алёна*, я вижу, как ты сидишь и самчно наминаешь эту самую куриную ножку, вот в каком смысле, почему-то это произвело на меня такое впечатление тогда, наверное сильно голодная я была  :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

Девочкииии!!! Кто знает, чем можно приклеить буквы к футболке, чтобы не было коряво, я их хотела обстрочить, вырезать, а потом пришить, а сейчас или ткань слишком тонкая, не получается так как хотела  :Tu:  Помогите!!!! Причем срочнаааа!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Помогите!!!! Причем срочнаааа!


Позвонила своей портнихе (костюмы нам шьёт) Говорит, что нужен дублерин. Дублируешь ткань на футболке, ткань на буквах, а потом пришиваешь. Либо покупаешь паутинку (в магазине знают, двусторонее что-то на клеющейся основе. Утюгом проглаживаешь и приклеиваются буквы. Но это ненадолго. При стирке может отойти...




> вдруг Алена, ты обидишься


Ты знаешь, как переводится моё имя с бразильского диалекта португальского языка???? *Большая чесночина - Альона!* Так что ассоциация мяса со мной - самое то!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Только пришла....
Ириша, ничего не поняла, что ты написала...Но я поняла слово пристрочить, значит строчить ты умеешь :Smile3: 

Вариант 1 для швей
На куске ткани пишешь слово(наверное это твой ник?), приметываешь к майке, с изнанки флизелин клеишь утюгом, суешь в пяльцы, и плотным зигзагом по контору. Потом ножничками маникюрными отсекаешь все лишнее.

Варириант 2 (если дома есть принтер)
Покупаешь лист бумаги, по моему называется, трансферная. Короче приходишь и спрашиваешь, бумагу для переноса рисунка на ткань. Подробно не буду писать, а то может у тебя принтера нет

Вариант 3
Вырезаешь буквы, делаешь трафарет, майку натягиваешь на лист фанеры, и губкой для мытья посуды макаешь в краску для ткани и пишешь буквы, тампонированием. В городе продается в местах для художников.

Вариант 4
Самоклейки. Просто я не знаю как они на ткани себя ведут. На твердых поверхностях без проблем, а на майках - фиг его знает

Вариант 5
Берешь маркер перманентный жирный и пишешь. Есть специальные маркеры по ткани, но перманентный тоже пойдет. Подложи тоже шось твердое, натяни майку и пиши как на бумаге. Просто под низ надо чего то подложить, а то досочку попачкаешь своими букавками :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

Маринеску - мозг!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

Гостям форума - привет, я вас вижу. Читаете темку. Молодцы!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маринеску - мозг!!!


Ага...и не только мозг :Taunt: 



> Гостям форума - привет, я вас вижу. Читаете темку. Молодцы!


Кого ты там опять видишь?....ааааа...... это ты наверное смотрела кто на форуме? и где?

Ириш, ну как ты пришпилила свои буковки?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кого ты там опять видишь?


Флудоростан - самое посещаемое Гостями государство. Как ни зайдёшь - бурундуков (коренных жителей) нет, а вот Гостей ....

Что-то Махшен зарылась в  отчёте...

----------


## Славина

> Ириш, ну как ты пришпилила свои буковки?


Ой, *Мариш*, ещё нет  :No2:  вот сражаюсь в дуэлях на полях форума  :Taunt: 

Наверное пойду фломастер покупать и пысать буду им.
У меня наверное так не получится, как ты написала  :Tu:  
Я написала буквы на ткани, ткань тонкая правда, вчера попробовали их обстрочить, ткань собирается, теперь вот несколько букв вырезала отдельно, я их хотела расположить дугой, так как в одну линию длинно получается, поэтому одним целым словом надпись не получится, только по буквам выкладывать.
Короче, мне нужно каждую букву теперь отдельно приклеить, так как мне нужно, вот, разродилась наконец-то  :Taunt: 
Сейчас ещё внимательно перечитаю всё, что вы мне посоветовали. Там не только НИК, там нужно ещё и название тамадеи и год всё прописать, много букофф нужно приклеить и чтобы все поместились, что-то на спине расположу  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Что-то Махшен зарылась в отчёте...


Ура!!! Я вчера его сдала!!! Я вернулась!!!!И очень приятно, что меня здесь ждали!!! Сейчас почитаю, что было без меня, интересно же!!!  Аленушка, уточни название поезда и время выезда, чтобы мне не рыться в поисках, нужно позвонить на вокзал и уточнить время прибытия в Поворино. Скоро 15! А значит состоится наша "встреча на Эльбе". Красным платьем так и не обзавелась! Но я тебя сама в любом наряде узнаю - это точно!!! 
Привет всем жителям Флудористана!!!! Пойду почитаю ее странички. Но я здесь!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленушка, уточни название поезда и время выезда


Поезд Кисловодск-Тында, выезжаем 14 июля из Ростова-на-Дону. Вагон номер 13. В Поворино будем 15 июля.




> Но я тебя сама в любом наряде узнаю


Машхен, какие наряды... Мне в поезде ехать 5 суток. Ты давно ездила в плацкартном вагоне в российском поезде летом???? (вопрос риторический) Если в первые сутки (когда тебя будем проезжать) меня ещё можно будет узнать, то в Петропавловске Инесса меня уже будет с трудом узнавать, а в Омске Татьяна может и не узнать... В вагоне очень жарко... и нет кондёров... Почему-то... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Флудоростан - самое посещаемое Гостями государство.


 :Blink:  :Taunt: 
интересно, что это за гости такие? Я тоже смотрю кол-во посещений и для меня загадка, ГДЕ ВСЕ ЭТИ ЛЮДИ???



> Короче, мне нужно каждую букву теперь отдельно приклеить, так как мне нужно


......
а действительно, поищи эту паутинку двухстороннюю, чтоб утюгом приклеить...
Лично я бы сделала на трансферной бумаге, но у меня принтер есть...это воще было бы проще пареной репы и красиво...А у тебя принтер есть?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхен, какие наряды...


Так и я о том же!!! Что узнаю тебя и в шортах и в халате и даже если увижу твою голову в окне!!! Вот! Еще такой вопрос: что тебе лучше привезти разливного кваса или пивка? Разумеется, что напитки будут холодными потому что




> В вагоне очень жарко... и нет кондёров... Почему-то

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> вот сражаюсь в дуэлях на полях форума


На чем была дуэль? надеюсь не на мясорубках....хотя котлет бы я поела  :Taunt: 



> Привет всем жителям Флудористана!!!! Пойду почитаю ее странички. Но я здесь!!!!


Машуня, привет!!! С возвращением!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> и в халате


вот в чём не хожу дома (а тем более - в поезде), так не хожу.... В таких местах, как российский поезд дальнего сообщения нужно ходить в сереньком... Я рассказывала про мастер-класс по джазовому танцу в Санкт-Петербурге????

----------


## Alenajazz

> На чем была дуэль?


От дуэли все отказались. Но в Дуэльной есть уже мой портрет с бантом и поросёнок, которым тебя встречали в корзине. Не котлеты... Но всё же лучше, чем ничего... :Grin:  :Victory:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Еще такой вопрос: что тебе лучше привезти разливного кваса или пивка?


Как тебе удобнее.




> если увижу твою голову в окне!!!


А что, выходить нельзя????  :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> а действительно, поищи эту паутинку двухстороннюю, чтоб утюгом приклеить...
> Лично я бы сделала на трансферной бумаге, но у меня принтер есть...это воще было бы проще пареной репы и красиво...А у тебя принтер есть?


 :Aga:  Ну конечно есть, а где мне взять эту трансферную бумагу?

*Маш*, приветик!!!! :flower:

----------


## Славина

> На чем была дуэль


Дуэль была в том, чтобы прекратить все дуэли и жить мирно и счастливо  :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Как тебе удобнее.


Во первых, как тебе вкуснее? А мне и то и другое - не сложно! Просто хочу тебе приятное сделать! Тобишь, любишь квас - будет тебе квас! Любишь пиво - тоже есть у нас для вас! Вот так-с!!! 



> А что, выходить нельзя?


Как же нельзя то?! НУНО!!! Просто я тебе объясняла, что уже  тебя знаю настолько по фоткам, что не растеряюсь! Тем более ты девушка яркая, заметная, не то что я - метр с половинкой. Вот ты меня может и не узнаешь! Эх, придется красными труселями махать, как заведено у нас во Флудористане!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машуня, привет!!! С возвращением!!!





> Маш, приветик!!!!


Привет, девчонки!!!! Какой прием!!! Все сегодня на месте!!!! УРА!!!
Маришка, сочувству, что не попадешь в Песчаное. Я тоже переживаю, что слишком поздно узнала. И все сложилось так, что изменить ничего нельзя. НО! Какие наши годы!!! Еще поедем и встретимся все в реале!!! А я тоже к твоей новой аве еще не привыкла, хотя кошечка оченно симпатишная!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> придется красными труселями махать, как заведено у нас во Флудористане!


И с котлетами приходить! Я безошибочно пойду на запах запечённого мяса!




> как тебе вкуснее?


Мне вкуснее сливки...10-процентные... Только не растительные... Я кофе со сливками люблю. Если можно.... Потому как мы берём только на сутки упаковку сливок - испортятся. Кофе берём немеряно! Только бы титан работал, а то из Адлера ехали, в нашем вагоне не было кипятка - ходили в соседний....А квас или пиво в дороге... Кто его знает, как организм отреагирует....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мне вкуснее сливки...10-процентные...


Вот точно в тебе что-то кошачье есть! Правильно тебе (кажись Маришка) написала, что ты с кошкой ассоциируешься! Ты серьезно про сливки?! Я ж ненормальная - притащу! :Taunt: 
Вижу, отредактировала, и  про сливки - серьезно! Поищу, чтоб натуральные были и именно 10-ти процентные! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ты серьезно про сливки?!


Я всегда серьёзна. Только упаковку небольшую - максимум 200 гр или мл, в чём там сливки меряются.... Я просто с ужасом вспоминаю свою поездку 6 лет назад к маме... Ассоциация с вагонами военного времени. Жарища невыносимая..... (и это при том,что я хорошо жару переношу) И бабушка с нижней полки.... (у меня была верхняя боковушка) Бабушка принципиально ложилась спать, когда я ей предлагала поесть (деваться-то мне некуда - столик внизу только на её полке собирался) Так что ела-кофе пила я с ребятами из Омска. Ещё вспоминаю семью из Улан-Удэ. Мы с ними очень весело ехали. Закончилось тем, что меня пригласили туда в гости. А ещё бабушка эта с нижней полки принципиально отбивала СМСки ночью и со звуком. Когда я ей в три часа ночи предложила убрать звук клавиш на каждую букву звучащий (думала, может, не знает человек, как?), мне ответили: "А я специально со звуком, мне нравится!"  :Blink: 
*Предстоит такая жесть... Ромыча всё настраиваю... Он дальше Казани (по времени в дороге) никуда не ездил...*

*Так что - дорогие форумчане, вы будете лучом света!!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот точно в тебе что-то кошачье есть!


Возможно... Я в темноте вижу лучше, чем днём... А  я в 2011 году в поезде была выбрана символом года нашего поезда и ходила поздравлять по вагонам людей вместе с Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой (Новый год встретили в поезде) инициатива о поздравлениях исходила от самих пассажиров. Они (ростовчане) взяли с собой костюмы, веселили народ. Купили подарков. Мне достался магнитик за стихотворение про зайца. Пришлось грим делать из подручных средств. Никто же не думал, что выберут символом года....  :Taunt: 



[IMG]http://*********org/1900609.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну конечно есть, а где мне взять эту трансферную бумагу?


 :Vah: 
Да в любом компьютерном магазине!!!



Там проще пареной репы!!! Хоть в ворде, хоть Фотошопе, пишешь буковки, картинки, потом делаешь зеркальное отоброжение, напечатала, и утюжком к майке!!!
Там на пачке ПОДРОБНЕЙШАЯ ИНСТРУКЦИЯ и можно в инете посмотреть. ВО! :Ok: 
Сама хотела так сделать!!!!
Во всех магазинах электроники она есть, в Мегамаксе, Домотехнике, МКС, Эльдорадо...а дешевле на базаре, в Харькове на книжном рынке, а в Киеве на Петровке....ну это конечно тебе не пригодится :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А ещё бабушка эта с нижней полки принципиально отбивала СМСки ночью и со звуком. Когда я ей в три часа ночи предложила убрать звук клавиш на каждую букву звучащий (думала, может, не знает человек, как?), мне ответили: "А я специально


Да, это круто!  Сразу в глубине души Раскольников зашевелился! Может его тоже вредная старушка достала?! Мне эта бабуля напомнила одну женщину, с которой пришлось лежать в больнице. В палате коек напихали столько, что между ними расстояние было сантиметров 40 - не больше. Вот эта тетя отличалась крепким сном и оглушающим храпом! Причем, поначалу, я надеялась отсыпаться днем, ночью не спала вся палата. Но и днем этой женщине очень даже сладко спалось! Наши кровати стояли рядом и я буквально вешалась. Через пару, тройку дней я стала себя чувствовать хуже, чем до больницы. Еще через несколько дней я жила в коридоре на кушетке. А вскоре я просто умоляла меня выписать домой! Больше я в больницу не ходок! Если только жареный петух клюнет, а так - никаким калачом не заманишь!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Так, девушки! У кого что на  обед? А то время обеда, в желудке начинает сок бродить. Хочется чего-нить вкусненького! Есть щи, окрошка. Можно картошечки отварить. Хотя, сейчас подумала, лучше пойду яишенки на беконе пожарю, зеленью рубленой посыплю. Сорву своих огурчиков маленьких, сладких, хрустящих. Отрежу чиабатты кусок пышный и получится очень неплохой обед!

----------


## Alenajazz

> и оглушающим храпом!


И этого в поезде будет предостаточно. И деться некуда... Причём, храпят все - и дамы, и мужчины.... Единственное спасение от таких: плейер в уши. Но  хватит зарядки ненадолго.... максимум часов на 16... Не могу найти в продаже плейера с батарейками. Их нет... Теперь в продаже только заряжающиеся от компа. А где я его в поезде возьму???????? Вот так можно уснуть и от назойливой продажи всякой фигни отстраниться.... Как представлю: оренбургские пуховые платки, меховые шапки, вязанные носки, телевизоры, хрусталь, посуда, игрушки, типа украшения из типа благородных металлов.... Это будут продавать безостановочно.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> У кого что на обед?


Есть неохота. Я собираюсь на работу забежать, где сейчас в отпуске. Нужно кое-какие дела завершить. Поэтому я без обеда сегодня. А на ужин планирую мясо пожарить с аджикой абхазской. И овощи на гарнир, разумеется.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Предстоит такая жесть... Ромыча всё настраиваю... Он дальше Казани (по времени в дороге) никуда не ездил...


Бедный Ромыч...Это по незнанию спокоен..
Я обычно уже в конце вторых суток - зомби...
вот недавно только ехала, поезд Владивосток - Харьков...блинааа....вы бы видели какие они "добрые" в Харьков приехали... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> плейер в уши. Но хватит зарядки ненадолго.... максимум часов на 16... Не могу найти в продаже плейера с батарейками.


а с встроенным аккумулятором не хочешь??? У меня плейер - 76 часов! Довольно дешевенький -400гр,это где то 1600р...Заряжается как мобильник и не нада никаких батареек! Звук нормальный, шо музыка, шо аудиокниги...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот так можно уснуть и от назойливой продажи всякой фигни отстраниться.... Как представлю: оренбургские пуховые платки, меховые шапки, вязанные носки, телевизоры, хрусталь, посуда, игрушки, типа украшения из типа благородных металлов.... Это будут продавать безостановочно.....


Ой, Ален, от этого даже в СВ не спастись заблокировав дверь! Будут стучать и рекламировать под дверью! Сейчас большая половина населения любого населенного пункта занимается продажей любого натур. продукта, который можно перенести собственными силами.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> недавно только ехала, поезд Владивосток - Харьков


Ага! Так вот ты где пропадала! Расшифровалась! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Да нееее... просто не афишировала...а шо, надо было??? :Blush2: 

Я тоже чего то кушать захотела, пойду чего нибудь замутю...

----------


## Славина

> в любом компьютерном магазине!!!


Только что оббегала все имеющиеся в наличие наши компьютерные магазины и при запрашивании мною такой вот бумажки по имени "Трансферная" на меня все продавцы смотрели такими глазами  :Blink:   :Grin: 
Так что, купила самоклеющейся ленты, хорошо хоть такая имеется в продаже  :Grin:  и удаляюсь колдовать над футболкой  :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> Так, девушки! У кого что на обед? А то время обеда, в желудке начинает сок бродить. Хочется чего-нить вкусненького! Есть щи, окрошка. Можно картошечки отварить. Хотя, сейчас подумала, лучше пойду яишенки на беконе пожарю, зеленью рубленой посыплю. Сорву своих огурчиков маленьких, сладких, хрустящих. Отрежу чиабатты кусок пышный и получится очень неплохой обед!


Вот так, у мальчиков (или старперов :Grin: ) не спрашивает. :Tu: 
А у меня салатик из свежих овощей с собственного огорода :Aga: , плюс овощная окрошка с телятиной и домашним кваском с изюмом :Aga: .
На второе жареные белые грибы с луком :Yes4: , на десерт 4 гряды по 10 метров клубники. :Grin: 
Привет Маша, рад, что ты вернулась. :flower: 
Привет кашкадром :flower: , я на минутку, пообедать в дом зашел :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот так, у мальчиков (или старперов) не спрашивает.


Привет, дружище! Так тебя ж не было! Рада, что зашел, как и рада, что вернулась! Хорошо, что уже пообедала, а то по прочтении твоего меню пришлось бы срочно бежать в магазин за грибами(в лесу у нас они только осенью и то не каждый год бывают). Обожаю грибы в любом виде: и жареные, и вареные, и соленые. А уж про клубнику вообще молчу, мое любимое лакомство. Этим летом несколько ягод обломилось покупных и все! Своей нет, места мало чтобы ее сажать. Каждый год мечтаю хотя бы об одной грядочке, но пока только мечтаю...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> "Трансферная" на меня все продавцы смотрели такими глазами


Ой, так ты в Донецке живешь или где???? И чо в Донецке нет такой бумаги :Blink: ?!!!!!
Даже в нашем селе есть...Тока подорожала, зараза...Раньше я ее пачками брала, а сейчас лист 7 гр...Пронюхали все...
Эх! поздно ты начала спрашивать, в инернет магазине можно было заказать, так дешевле б вышло, если у вас в городе нет :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Так что, купила самоклеющейся ленты, хорошо хоть такая имеется в продаже  и удаляюсь колдовать над футболкой


Ну хоть шось нашлось...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, Комик у нас хитренький такой!
В соседних темках девчонок клеит, а нам тут приходит и про грибочки рассказывает :Taunt: 

А у меня все по простому, соседи чикнули свинку, взяла свежака, засыпала луком, хмели-сунели, перец черный, соль, стакан сухого вина, все пожмакала и сунула в холодильник. Вечером кину на решетку и на угли. Огурцы, помидоры, кинза, базилик и чеснок, петрушка, масло оливковое- вот такой салат... и вино красное сухое со своего винограда.
Мы простые, мы без изысков... :Taunt:

----------


## Ясмин

*bycmarina*, Марина, что ты делаешь? Остро захотелось к тебе на ужин.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ясмин*, 

Ася, приветствую тебя в нашей флудилке!
Да вот так хотелось с кем то так посидеть вечерком в винцом и мяском, а не с кем...
Была б волшебная палочка...ну или на худой конец , личный вертолет...Запросто! Села б и прилетела! Тебе б всегда была рада... :Vah:

----------


## Ясмин

Ладно, какие наши годы. Приезжайте в гости. Хотя у нас море не очень чистое, зато компания соберется хорошая. :)

----------


## Славина

> Ой, так ты в Донецке живешь или где


Ага, вот бы я Донецк за пол часа весь оббежала.  :Taunt:  Нет конечно, 40 км от него.

Девчонки, у меня всё получается  :Yahoo:  в смысле буквы клеить, с грудью покончено, перехожу на спину, а там скока букафф  :Vah:  мама дорогая, ладно побежала дальше. Спасибо, Алён и Мариша!!!

Потом, как закончу обязательно покажусь, вид спереди, вид сзади  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## optimistka17

Ира, у тебя проблема с футболкой, а у меня с короной
 Футболку мне за ненормальные деньги в агенстве сделали
 А вот требование Ильича сделать корону из визиток я еще пока не выполнила
Да, и фразы типа- скрепить их степлером-для меня пустой звук
ну и что, что  у меня есть степлер
 Но я же им практически не владею
 Ну так только пару листочков бумаги соеденить, не болеее того
так что накакнуне Песчаного у каждого своя беда. У кого- футболка, а у кого- корона

----------


## Alenajazz

> ну и что, что у меня есть степлер


Сначала соединяешь по кругу (по размеру головы) Как бы делаешь низ короны. Близко друг к другу (края) не сцепляй - порвутся быстро. Делай внахлёст, поплотнее друг к другу визитки. А потом будешь делать верхнюю часть. Две визитки рядом вертикально цепляешь степлером к ободку, сверху над ними - третья визитка.

----------


## Славина

> Футболку мне за ненормальные деньги в агенстве сделали


Я хотела заказать в агенстве, чтобы мне тоже сделали, но потом подумала, что условия всё-таки были такими, чтобы сделать своими руками, в стиле хенд-мейд, вот я и мудохаюсь, но всё получилось, осталось несколько штрихов и всё, но я сегодня устала уже, завтра закончу.
А с короной, я думаю проблем не будет, у меня визитки не слишком плотные, прицеплю без проблем, а степлер, чего, проще простого по-моему.  :Meeting: 
У меня на очереди ещё и набедренная повязка для дня Нептуна  :Vah:   :Grin: 
Вот завтра каааак сделаю всё, кааак нацеплю на себя корону, футболку и набедренную повязку, как нарисуюсь тут, так и упадёте все в обмороки  :Taunt: 

*Люда*, я так понимаю ты тоже едешь??? Здорово. :Ok: 

*Асечка*, милая, привет тебе в нашей флудилке, а то я залетела пулей на радостях и на таких же радостях вылетела, а потом уже кропя над своими букфами думала, какая же я бессовестная, даже приветик не сказала.

Привет и спасибо за твой отзыв, я тебе за него очень признательна, спасибо большое.

----------


## Комик

> Ой, Комик у нас хитренький такой!
> В соседних темках девчонок клеит, а нам тут приходит и про грибочки рассказывает


Так я утром проснулся, в теме никто практически за ночь не написал. :Blush2: 
Гости не здороваются, вот и пошел налево :Grin: , где про любоффь написано. :Aga: 
Ну если я нормальной ориентации и к женщинам тянет, то что я могу поделать? :Blush2: 




> Мы простые, мы без изысков..


И мы тоже. Вот приехал из своей деревни, а жена наоборот туда уехала. :Aga: 
Дома целое блюдо котлет нажарила. Сижу уплетаю с хлебом и с огурцом малосольным вприкуску. :Ok: 
А вечером, налью в блюдо молока, брошу туда клубники, сколько смогу на ночь съесть, и опять лягу спать один. :Tu: 
Вот утром и начинаешь шастать по форуму, где про любоффь
Одна радость, у нас сегодня воду горячую включили, теперь надеюсь надолго, три недели холодной мылись :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

Пойду и я ужин готовить. Мясо со специями и без лишних изысков. Овощи. Сметана. А обедала в городе: кефаль под сыром запечённая. У нас хорошо готовят. И молочный коктейль с мороженым "приговорила" в том же кафе.  :Tender: 




> у нас сегодня воду горячую включили


У нас котёл. Горячая вода поэтому есть всегда. Завтра иду до обеда на пляж, а потом - на футбол. Муж - играть, я - болеть за его команду.

----------


## Ясмин

Привет! :)

----------


## optimistka17

> Я хотела заказать в агенстве, чтобы мне тоже сделали, но потом подумала, что условия всё-таки были такими, чтобы сделать своими руками, в стиле хенд-мейд, вот я и мудохаюсь,  .


 А вот и неправда. Условие было - вместо бейджиков - устроить фестиваль футболок с никами , с фразой Песчаная тамадея 2011 И никаких условий- сам или не сам делаешь.
 А по скольку я человек форумопослушный :Grin:  и уважаю требования организаторов, то и отнеслась к этому достаточно серьезно
 Сама руками делать ничего не умею. Вот и пошла  в агенство. Надеюсь что не только мы со Шкетом будем в футболках с никами, а и каждый участник Песчаной тамадеи явиться во всеоружии.
А вообще я уже почти на чемоданах Стартую завтра на рссвете.

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет! Ужин будет готов через пять минут. А пока: ссылка на мои танцы и конкурсные номера других коллективов моего детища "Солнечные блики"
Машхен, Ирсен и другие хотели увидеть мои танцы, так вот: в данном посте моих три танца: "Переменка", "Девушка-самурай Томоэ Годзён", "Солнечный зайчик":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...73#post4103473

----------


## Курица

Всем-добрый вечер!!!
Догадайтесь с трёх раз-ЧЕМ занят был ВЕЧЕР бабушки? :Tender: 
Догадались? Молодцы!
 :Grin: Можете взглянуть:
http://*********org/1918857.jpg

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ой, Танюш, здорово как!!! Коляску ты покупала? Красивая и видно что там лежит  именно девочка! Маленькая очаровательная принцесса! Стаська! :Oj:

----------


## Комик

> Догадайтесь с трёх раз-ЧЕМ занят был ВЕЧЕР бабушки?


А я думал вечер был занят купанием, если учесть время написания сообщения. :Blush2: 
Молодцом Татьяна, не зря отработала заказы, гонорары ушли на пользу молодому поколению. :Aga: 



> Маленькая очаровательная принцесса! Стаська!


Так по цвету коляски понятно.  :Aga: 
Привет Маша :flower: , как отчет, успешно сдан. :Yes4:  
зы.Ем клубнику с молоком, много клубники и мало молока :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> А я думал вечер был занят купанием


купание было вчера. Сегодня-прррррррррогулка...



> Коляску ты покупала? Красивая и видно что там лежит  именно девочка!


коляску покупал оЦеЦ  :Grin:  , то бишь зять Вадим, а я и моя сестра -консультировали,  по телефону с молодой мамой связавшись, которая была в больнице со Стаськой, но готовилась к выписке...причем  консультировались только о цвете, п.ч. тип-трансформер и логотип "Принцесс" был нам уже дан, как ориентир...
Я покупала ...В коляску,В кроватку, В комодик....как, впрочем, и сам комодик... :Grin:  так что Комик, ты прав:



> Молодцом Татьяна, не зря отработала заказы, гонорары ушли на пользу молодому поколению


Но всё это -с таким удовольствием. вы не поверите...ОООЧЕНЬ хочу вам её показать, но. извините, только после пары недель. когда покрестим.Поверьте на слово-она сладкая.

----------


## PAN

> вы не поверите...ОООЧЕНЬ хочу вам её показать, но. извините, только после пары недель. когда покрестим


Ждем... :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Но всё это -с таким удовольствием. вы не поверите...ОООЧЕНЬ хочу вам её показать


А то, внуков любят больше собственных детей, особенно внучек. Проверено лично и по отзывам общественности.
Покажешь, мы подождем!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Привет Маша, как отчет, успешно сдан. 
> зы.Ем клубнику с молоком, много клубники и мало молока


Да, Комик, отчет прошел! Отдыхаю! До конца месяца, потом опять отчет, но будет проще, в этот раз еще и квартальный был.
Вот, специально меня дразнишь клубникой! Знаешь, что в такую даль к тебе я не попрусь чтобы клубникой угоститься. Мне остается только вздыхать и облизываться! Нет, все-таки в следующем году посажу себе грядочку!

Танюша-Курочка, я представляю твое счастье! А какая гордость у тебя на лице написана! Не говоря об огромном




> таким удовольствием. вы не поверите


И ,конечно,мы ждем этого священного момента, когда




> ОООЧЕНЬ хочу вам её показать

----------


## Курица

> отчет прошел! Отдыхаю! До конца месяца, потом опять отчет, но будет проще, в этот раз еще и квартальный был.


Маша Ручьева! КАК я тебя понимаю. У меня в функционале 18 лет была отчетность формы (ОШ,ОД и проТчая :Vah: )-по контингенту воспитанников,движение, девочки-мальчики, по годам, по...всяким лабудам...) Это мне директор моя спецом, как человеку-абсолютному гуманитарию, не математического склада-подсуропила, чтоб у меня как-то развивалась любовь к "всё по полочкам"(она сама Дева, и очень педантична во всем ).
ПОЭТОМУ -...как я тя понимаю...КОГДА я делала отчет, все ходили на цыпочках...Потому что у меня, как правило. :Taunt:  "дебет с кредитом" сходился не сразу... :Aga: 



> внуков любят больше собственных детей, особенно внучек. Проверено лично и по отзывам общественности


ага. я тоже об этом читала.Теперь постигаю эту истину наяву...
Мои сейчас позвонили, сказали. что после прогулки стаська устроила им романтическую ночь...ну. в смысле-спать не давала...и они втроём вдыхали ароматы северной ночи - от кровати до балкона..."Перегуляли", видать, мы крошку-она всё своё "ВЫспала" днем на улице...
Говорят:"давай мы её тебе подкинем на колясочке-вы погуляете, а мы у тебя поспим!"
Вооооооот-свой жареный петух клюнул мою молодежь-начинают понимать смысл пословицы "Пусть торчит, да не кричит!"(про живот, на последнем месяце ТАК матерям будущим надоевший) :Grin:  и цену самого сладкого в мире-СНА-тоже чувствовать начинают...
Я такая вся обрадоВАЛАСЯ, что пойду с внучкой гулять, ан-облом-Дана звонит,мол, я ей сисю дала, она и уснула...и мы поспим тут чуть чуть с Вадимом...
Спрашивается:"И нафига они её мариновали до определенного времени-не давали есть? Ждали какого-то нафик графика?Мол, её НАДО было в 11 кормить. а я, вожделея скорей встретиться. сказала-покормите в 10, да и везите ко мне...яну и они, видно, ночкой измученные, вняли...А то все тётенек в белых халатах слушают.
_(ворчливо)_ _Эти тёти и дяди (или им подобные ТРОЕЧНИКИ по учёбе в медВУЗе) нам Стаську на 34 неделе на свет божий достали методом КС, а потом, сделав все УЗИ и томограммы, извинились, мол, типа, и УЗИсты ошибаются...плацента не отслаивалась...пятнышки какие-то...непонятные...не отслойка это была...ребеночек здоров, мог бы до конца сидеть...
Вот вам и здрасьте! А у меня от таких известий и диагнозов, при Инете сидящей и сразу все "умные" термины прогугливающей, сразу по ТРИ седых волосинки на каждом из висков появилось после их "приговора", когда дочку "резать" повезли ни с того, ни с сего...
Побухтела-легче стало-пар выпустила...
Ладно-Бог им судья,главное-всё у нас в норме.
_



> Машхен, Ирсен и другие хотели увидеть мои танцы, так вот: в данном посте моих три танца: "Переменка", "Девушка-самурай Томоэ Годзён", "Солнечный зайчик":


Алёна! И ты-талант, и дети твои-таланты. Ничего не скажешь больше...

----------


## Окрыленная

> http://*********org/1918857.jpg


Ромашечки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхен, Ирсен и другие хотели увидеть мои танцы, так вот: в данном посте моих три танца: "Переменка", "Девушка-самурай Томоэ Годзён", "Солнечный зайчик":


Аленушка, с интересом и удовольствием посмотрела на твоих девочек! Особенно понравилась Вика - Девушка-самурай! Я думаю, если бы я сидела в зале, то впечатление было незабываемым, если даже небольшое изображение на экране компа просто завораживает! Супер! Очень понравилось!!! Молодцы!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> И нафига они её мариновали до определенного времени-не давали есть? Ждали какого-то нафик графика?Мол, её НАДО было в 11 кормить


Танюш, поделюсь личным опытом. Когда мой сын( ранее писала, что родился на 1.850) оказался дома, я наплевала на все раписания и указания, и график кормления у нас был такой: как заголосил и не спится и не "сидится" ему - кормила! Причем, если норма была 150 гр смеси(своего молока у меня не было) через 3-4 часа у обычных деток, он у нас с большим аппетитом уплетал эти 150 гр каждый час. А я не возражала! Зато через полгода, когда он догнал деток, родившихся с нормальным весом, он вошел в норму и стал кушать как и положено, а не через каждый час. Иногда дети сами лучше знают когда и чего они хотят!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> (ворчливо) Эти тёти и дяди (или им подобные ТРОЕЧНИКИ по учёбе в медВУЗе) нам Стаську на 34 неделе на свет божий достали методом КС, а потом, сделав все УЗИ и томограммы, извинились, мол, типа, и УЗИсты ошибаются...плацента не отслаивалась...пятнышки какие-то...непонятные...не отслойка это была...ребеночек здоров, мог бы до конца сидеть...
> Вот вам и здрасьте! А у меня от таких известий и диагнозов, при Инете сидящей и сразу все "умные" термины прогугливающей, сразу по ТРИ седых волосинки на каждом из висков появилось после их "приговора", когда дочку "резать" повезли ни с того, ни с сего...
> Побухтела-легче стало-пар выпустила...
> Ладно-Бог им судья,главное-всё у нас в норме.


я в шоке как такое вообще может быть  кошмар.....



> Спрашивается:"И нафига они её мариновали до определенного времени-не давали есть? Ждали какого-то нафик графика?Мол, её НАДО было в 11 кормить. а я, вожделея скорей встретиться. сказала-покормите в 10, да и везите ко мне...яну и они, видно, ночкой измученные, вняли...А то все тётенек в белых халатах слушают.


ой чует моё сердце  долго придётся учить уму разуму молодых родителей..но лишь бы прислушивались и доверяли мамке своей, а не чужой тётке...(простите что грубо..)а тебе Курочка терпения....
ПУСТЬ СТАСЕНЬКА РАСТЁТ В НАГРАДУ ТЕБЕ ЗДОРОВЕНЬКОЙ И ПОСЛУШНЕНЬКОЙ ДЕВОЧКОЙ....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Иногда дети сами лучше знают когда и чего они хотят!!!


МАШЕНЬКА ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА..ТЕПЕРЬ ВЕЗДЕ ПИШУТ ЧТО У МАЛЫШЕЙ НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ РЕЖИМА КОРМЛЕНИЯ   -КОРМЛЕНИЕ ПО ТРЕБОВАНИЮ..
...и кстати заметьте только детки  кушают фрукты перед едой (мы их приучали что всё после еды , а вот нет , правильно  фрукты кушать до еды ....так как потом процесс бродения начинается в желудке..что плохо на пищеварении сказывается...значит они знают что делают ....

----------


## Alenajazz

> они знают что делают ...


Давно прочитала про эксперимент. Детей возрастом до года посадили перед столом. Они сами интуитивно тянулись к той или иной пище. В результате эксперимента оказалось, что питание у детей было сбалансировано, они в полном объёме получали все витамины, белки, жиры и углеводы!
И вообще - всё так условно: когда кто и что должен уметь. У моей дочери зубы начали резаться в 8 месяцев, но говорить начала в 7 месяцев, зато пошла только в 11, а зачем раньше? Всему своё время.

----------


## Комик

> И вообще - всё так условно:


А я маленький глину ел :Yes4: , до сих пор помню, как из печки выковыривал засохшую. :Aga:  
И почему-то помню, что она была вкусная. :Grin: 
Меня мать за это лупила, а все равно ковырял. :Aga: 
Привет кашкадром :flower: , я на несколько минут, потом на свадьбу. :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> зато пошла только в 11,


а мои принцессы пошли в год , причём обе в день своего рождения... 
а сейчас у нас у друзей растёт сынок так он с 4 месяцев садится ему не разрешают он кричит нервничает и в итоге с 5 месяцев уверенно сидит без помощи подушки..вундеркинды какие то

----------


## Alenajazz

> а мои принцессы пошли в год


Девочкам раньше 11 месяцев-года и не надо - по физиологии, чтобы ноги не искривлялись под давлением веса. Лерсон моя плюшка была: по три складки на каждой ноге - куда ей было рано идти.  :Blink:  :Vah: 
 А так ноги ровные, красивые  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1911712.jpg[/IMG]

У мальчишек таз узкий, им можно и пораньше все ходилки-бродилки.

----------


## sa-sha76

> А так ноги ровные, красивые


ага красивые очень..у старшей у моей тоже ноги от ушей растут , а маленькая вся  в меня- метр с кепкой будет..хотя........ой всё собираюсь на работу..что то расслабилась...всем приятного вечера !
угостите черникой кто может, хоть на фото посмотреть облизнуться... ну не растёт она у нас .хотя в 200 км от нас эта ягода есть.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> угостите черникой кто может, хоть на фото посмотреть облизнуться...


Еду как раз к маме в Сибирь - есть чернику. Мама сказала, что ведро черники к моему приезду уже будет меня ждать!  :Tender:  Угощаю!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1931170.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Пришла с моря. На пляже (я была на Солнечном) народу мало. Песочек...  :Tender: Море чистое...  :Tender:  Позагорала два часа. В зеркало увидела себя по приходу домой:  :Vah:  Афроамериканцы в городе!  :Vah:  Готовлю ужин и уходим на футбол. Ромыч играет в команде (друзья собрались поиграть), я в группе поддержки. Вчера посмотрела чемпионат молодёжный. Мексиканцы играли ого-го!!!!! Одному голову разбили. Замотали. А он на последних минутах ещё и гол забил. Молодёжку интереснее смотреть, чем основной состав. Работают ребята, а не пешком ходят.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Особенно понравилась Вика - Девушка-самурай!


Спасибо, Машхен! У Вики все сольники необычные, потому как она сама очень интересная, артистичная и трудяга большая - пашеееет!!!! У неё есть ещё танец "Игуана" и сольник "Птичка токороро" (эта птичка - символ свободы Кубы)

*Игуана:*

[IMG]http://*********org/1961921.jpg[/IMG]

А самое первое соло у Вики было в массовом танце "Пилот", с которым мы стали лауреатами в Тихвине на Всероссийском конкурсе* "Тихвинский Лель"
*

[IMG]http://*********org/1935297.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1932225.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка, ты еще здесь? Была у Марьи в курилке, зашла, а тут новые посты с фотками! Класс!У дочери твоей ножки- что надо! И сама - красавица! Есть в кого! Я всегда хотела дочку, но когда сын родился с "клювиком" подумала: слава Богу, что это мальчик! И солистка Вика - супер! В ее движениях такая красота, грация, какая-то воздушность! Завораживает! Особенно могу это оценить потому, что сама несколько угловатая. Восхищаюсь красотой!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленушка, ты еще здесь?


Метнусь на кухню сейчас. Скоро "грозный муж" придёт. Надо кормить спортсмена. Сама знаешь - едят спортсмены много.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сама знаешь - едят спортсмены много.


Ой, Ален, и не только спортсмены! И музыканты тоже! :Taunt:  А я тоже метнулась на кухню поужинала чем Бог послал: картошка отварная, сальце с чесночком и огромный помидор. Мой "грозный муж" ушел на встречу выпускников в ресторан, так что на него не готовить! Молодцы они, дружные - собираются периодически(каждые 5-6 лет) и общаются с удовольствием, по-дружески, а не отдавая дань традиции! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> и не только спортсмены! И музыканты тоже!


А у меня два в одном сразу: и спортсмен, и музыкант. Гладит свою футболку и говорит, что сегодня всех порвёт на футболе. Вот что значит - вкусный ужин!  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Угощаю!!!!


Алёнушка спасибо какая вкуснота и как много...ой вот бы это всё еще и в ЗАГОТОВКИ  в сиропе перевести..... ох ну руки чешутся заготовки пора делать, а не из чего..у нас только виктория и земляника одну кушаем другую морозим и сахарим....
я только что с работы  голова  чугунок но всё прошло супер..... второй раз веду юбилей где часть юбилея- прогулку в лесу..очень нравится народу ,конечно по времени это 2 блока  но настроение гостям ооох как поднимает......особенно над костюмами грибов хохотали толстокорик попался такой маленький подвижный мужичок а мухомор -высокий блондин но такой живой .  и когда они в этих своих шляпах присели..ой ну это что то....так гримасничал......фото как всегда пообещали.но когда???...... а свой фотик дома сегодня забыла так что  ....

----------


## Alenajazz

> заготовки пора делать, а не из чего.


У нас есть из чего, но я ничего не делаю. Фрукты у нас - круглый год. 
Не люблю я с этими банками-склянками возиться.  :Tu: 
Поесть свежей ягоды, свежих фруктов - это да!  :Tender: 
А всякие варенья-паренья....
Единственное, что мне нравится - это брусника перетёртая с сахаром и  грибы солёные, хрустящие такие: уже не помню, в детстве папа мой солил - то ли рыжики, то ли грузди...

----------


## Славина

> А я маленький глину ел


А я люблю, как пахнет побелка и  мел люблю кушать  :Yes4:  раньше школьный ела, теперь покупаю в таблетках и грызу  :Grin: 




> Еду как раз к маме в Сибирь - есть чернику.


Какая красота, *Алёнка*, я помню три года из своего детства, которые мы прожили на острове Сахалин, каких там только ягод не было и костяника, и голубика, и черника, и брусника, и клоповка, а грибов... да и вообще, это самые яркие воспоминания из моей жизни, три года, но таких насыщенных событиями  :Tender: 

Привет и доброй ночи всем!
Хочу отметиться сегодня, так как завтра будет наверное некогда, сумки я ещё не сложила  :No2:  но у меня уже всё по кучкам лежит  :Yes4: 
Так что девочки и мальчики, не скучайте, да я думаю, что не будете, у нас и так весело, главное, не забывайте, через недельку увидимся  :Yes4: 

А вот что у меня получилось, и всё-таки первым условием встречи, было сделать футболку своими руками, футболку и корону из визиток, которую, каждый входящий в волшебный лес, должен оставить висеть на каком-либо суку  :Grin: 



Всем пока и до встречи!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> сделать футболку своими руками:


Феерично!!!!  :Ok: 





> через недельку увидимся


Счастливого пути!
 Домой приедем из Сибири 2 августа. 
По возможности буду выходить в эфир и рассказывать!

----------


## Комик

> Всем пока и до встречи!!!


Ириша, счастливой дороги и драйва на тамадее.  :Yes4: Ждем тебя во флудилке. :flower: 
зы. Приехал со свадьбы, на эмоциях :Ok: . Из приятного, невеста впервые в жизни, пела песню жениху на свадьбе.
Именно впервые, до этого она вообще не пела НИКОГДА.
Так и сказала мне за неделю до свадьбы. Этот подвиг, делаю во имя любви (знакомы они более пяти лет)
Было еще много всего хорошего, напишу в креативке, если Иришка разрешит (хотя особого креатива не было, больше официальности.)
Из неприятного.  Надел новые ботинки, ноги гудят и не было возможности покушать, хоть и брали с собой бутерброды. Просто некогда.
А самое плохое, от чего огорчился сам, после шикарной свадьбы, молодожены запускали небесные фонарики.
Агентство, что украшало зал, втюхало молодоженам рваный китайский фонарик и он не взлетел.
Запускали в конце свадьбы три штуки (два родители). Невеста очень расстроилась, такая красавица, умница, а тут не получилось.
Теперь буду всем молодоженам, перед запуском рекомендовать тщательно проверять эти фонарики.
Да и запускать их опасно, так можно и пожар устроить, если случайно такая штука залетит на балкон.

----------


## maknata

*___Ира___*, 
Аааааа, красотень какая! :Vah:  А я ещё ни фика не делала, наверное буду в дороге расшивать. А короны, а чё из визиток? Или я что-то прозевала?
Лан, Ириш, во сколько вас ждать? ( я ток со свадьбы, но утром на форум заскочу, или перезвони мне часиков в 9 утра или после 13). Млин, устала до чёртиков.. пошла спать, всё равно все уже спять... :Blush2:

----------


## Анастасия flu

А я провела сегодня "САМЫЙ ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ ДЕНЬ В ГОДУ"- ура все получилось главное что я считаю для себя пришли дети и родители(семейный праздник), а 2 положительный момент конфет и шоколада которых я купила хватило на всех с лихвой слава богу. 3 положительный момент, что уже перед самым моим выходом пришла идея одеть ушки (КРОЛИЧЬИ И ГАЛСТУК бабочка) воплотила образ шоколадного кролика, и вообще очень радуюсь когда детям интересно они все участвовали и родители на мои вопросы отвечали. БАЛЬЗАМ НА сердце. НАРОБОТКИ ПО этому ПРАЗДНИКУ В ДЕТСКОМ РАЗДЕЛЕ В ТЕМЕ РАЗВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПРОГРАММЫ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ КОМУ ИНТЕРЕСНО ЗАХОДИТЕ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ТАМ ВСЕ БОЛЕЕ ПОДРОБНО

----------


## Славина

Люди, приветик!!!
Я забежала присесть на дорожку, сумки собраны и я сижу на них в боевой готовности  :Aga: 




> А короны, а чё из визиток? Или я что-то прозевала?


*Наташ*, про это я узнала, от *Маришки*, спасибо ей, она мне в личку прислала кое-какие изменения по программе.
Чего-то такая тишина у нас. 
Ну ладно, побегу посмотрю, чем народ дышит :)))

----------


## Комик

> Я забежала присесть на дорожку, сумки собраны и я сижу на них в боевой готовности


Не засиживайся, а то флудилка штука заразная :Aga: , можешь и отправление проморгать :Taunt: 
(Скажет гонит спецом :Grin: )
А вообще, еще раз всем Вам хорошего отдыха :Yahoo: , всей большой тамадовской команде и обмена опытом.  :Yes4: 
Ну и конечно сэкоса, как-же без него-то родимого :Grin: 




> и вообще очень радуюсь когда детям интересно


Всегда восторгаюсь теми, кто работает с детьми. :flower: 
Сам все больше по взрослым. :Yes4:  
Хотя и с детками могу что-либо на банкете замутить, если они этого заслуживают. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Не засиживайся, а то флудилка штука заразная


Это точно  :Yes4:  бывает присядешь, всего на пять минуток, глядь, а уже и день пролетел  :Taunt: 




> А вообще, еще раз всем Вам хорошего отдыха


Спасибо тебе!!!

----------


## Комик

> бывает присядешь, всего на пять минуток, глядь, а уже и день пролетел


Взаимно. Вот почему, когда в деревне, стараюсь ноут с утра вообще не включать, иначе день потерян, работать некогда будет.

----------


## Курица

> Я забежала присесть на дорожку, сумки собраны и я сижу на них в боевой готовности


Ирин, дай Бог ВАМ ВСЕМ хорошего отдыха и дружеских посиделок в Волшебном лесу!!!
Привет Песчаному, я его буду помнить всегда!!!
http://*********ru/2765606.jpg 
А также поклон от Курочки всем-всем-всем форумчанам, приехавшим в этом году провести время в приятном обществе в милом сосновом уголке!
Братья и сестры!!! Всем  замечательных тёплых южных ночей,
кратковременных(если без них нельзя) осадков и море смеха!!!Который продлевает жизнь
[IMG]http://*********org/1939216m.jpg[/IMG] 
Крым,Песчаное, июль 2009, Курочка с Ольгой -63 (самаритянкой)

----------


## Славина

> А также поклон от Курочки всем-всем-всем форумчанам, приехавшим в этом году


Конечно же *Танюша*, я и так уже везу с собой и не один приветик для всех  :Aga: 

Жалко, что тебя не будет, но внучечка-манюня-это святое!!! :Yes4: 

Спасибо тебе!!!:)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Не смогла я Иринку проводить :Tu: ...
Интернет стал работать... :Jopa: 

Хорошо, что Курочка всех и встречает и провожает... :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Хорошо, что Курочка всех и встречает и провожает...


ой, стараюсь...из последних сил...что -й -то жарковато стало у нас на Северо-Западе...лето, что ль, наступило???
http://*********ru/2791276.htm 
предваряя ваш вопрос... :Grin: 
НЕТ :No2: , это не грязная лужа :Nono: 
Это очень полезный глиняный карьер :Grin:  :Yes4: 
См. *ТУТ*

----------


## Alenajazz

> жарковато стало у нас


А у нас солнце скрылось.... Хотела на пляж метнуться.... Без солнца мне неинтересно... Так как к воде я равнодушна... Вот, сижу дома... Думаю, чего бы такого замутить-придумать???? Сяду вышивать свой африканский наряд. Есть у меня такая туника и брючки в африканоподобном стиле, но не вышито. Буду бисером, стеклярусом сейчас красоту наводить!
Вот как это выглядит без вышивки. Как вышью, покажу окончательный вариант:

[IMG]http://*********org/1953655.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1946487.jpg[/IMG]

Но если появится солнышко, то я, конечно же, метнусь на море!  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Зашла....Тишина... :Tu: 
Иринка с Натальей в лесу. Аленка - вышивает. Комик, наверное, как всегда в огороде закопался. У меня интернет сломался. Машуня не понятно где, наверное отчет обмывает...А остальные, как обычно, в засаде :Blink: 

Одна Курочка, как оказалось, еще и водоплавающая, тут летает :Grin: 
Тань,а я не поняла, а причем здесь голубая глина??? Она чего, на дне этого озера, в котором ты сидишь??? :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Тань,а я не поняла, а причем здесь голубая глина??? Она чего, на дне этого озера, в котором ты сидишь???


ТОЧНО так! Это не озеро, а огромный карьер по добыче голубой глины.Дочкина собака прямо там лизала на откосе берега эту глину так смачно, что и мне хотелось...но я сдержалась(я же бабушка-что Стася скажет? Я, как собака безмозглая, буду берег лизать???
Так я просто "мылилась" ею, все укусы комаров чесаться перестали. а кожа такая шелковистая стала...
Таких карьеров у нас поблизости ТРИ,они по очереди становились ТИПА озёрами, по мере прекращения выработки оттуда глины. (Глина нужна для керамкомбината-градообразующего предприятия. У меня мама всю жизнь проработала  на производстве глиняной посуды). Вот.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Так я просто "мылилась" ею, все укусы комаров чесаться перестали. а кожа такая шелковистая стала...


аааа...Ну теперь понятно, чего ты такая красавишна, раз у вас там голубой глины аж ТРИ карьера.  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машуня не понятно где


Туточки я!!! Просто готовлюсь к июльским свадьбам! Хожу смотрю, читаю. А так я здеся! Во флудилку захожу регулярно, каждый заход на форум! А как же иначе?! Родина зовет!

----------


## Комик

> Комик, наверное, как всегда в огороде закопался.


Ты права. Зашел посмотрел, ушел...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Всем привет! А мы мерзнем... на улице 11 градусов тепла...  




> готовлюсь к июльским свадьбам!


и тоже готовимся, готовимся, готовимся...

----------


## Alenajazz

> А мы мерзнем... на улице 11 градусов тепла...


А-ааааа!  :Vah: 
Так брать с собой куртку и шапку?????  :Meeting: 
Вышила только одну часть туники. Сейчас поем и буду вышивать дальше. Конечно же, фотку скину. Вышивать я не умею. Но меня постоянно тянет этим заниматься. Может, я так себя уравновешиваю??????  :Meeting: 
*Машхен, если можно, минералочку принесёшь к поезду????*  :Blush2: 
Мааааленькую бутылочку... 
Если можно...
А то в прошлый раз ехали - продавалась в поезде какая-то солёная минералка...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхен, если можно, минералочку принесёшь к поезду????


Привет, Аленушка! Без вопросов - конечно принесу, дорогая! Только скажи какую предпочитаешь? Бонаква? Себряковская? Боржоми? Липецкая?Ессентуки? Зависла у Иришки Окрыленной! Зашла одним глазком глянуть, а выйти  никак не могу! Но если ты здесь, буду забегать!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Боржоми?


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: 




> Зависла у Иришки Окрыленной!


Да, Ирина - кладезь идей. Подталкивает к творчеству и креативу любого человека, даже не занимающегося проведением свадеб. Вот и меня, хореографа от ушей и до хвоста, вдохновляет на идеи новые в своём творчестве. С Ириной очень полезно общаться. Для развития мозга.  :Smile3:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Alenajazz*, 



> Машхен, если можно, минералочку принесёшь к поезду????


Мои баурсаки в силе!  :Yes4:  Может, ещё чё-нить принести? А то ведь к Петропавловску вы будете уже людьми, оооооооочень измученными нарзаном  :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мои баурсаки в силе!


Урррааа!




> Может, ещё чё-нить принести?


Что-нибудь национальное, местное! Я ведь в Казахстане никогда не была. 




> вы будете уже людьми


Я - загорелый людь, узнаешь меня????  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> С Ириной очень полезно общаться. Для развития мозга.


Точно, Ален! У меня от простоя мозги совсем закостенели! Было время - не знала куда свою энергию направить! Так мучалась отсутствием именно творческого процесса, что когда случались корпоративы - это было таким счастьем! Столько идей возникало, иногда ночью вставала и садилась писать сценарий, потому что думки все равно не давали уснуть! А сейчас, ну хоть плачь - ничего нового в башке не родится! Даже неловкость испытываю, от того, что хожу в темки, читаю, а свои пять копеек вставить не могу. Даже не знаю, пройдет этот тупизм или нет?! Останется только один плюс - я являюсь преданным ценителем человеческого таланта в любом его проявлении! А еще я всех вас ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Что-нибудь национальное, местное! Я ведь в Казахстане никогда не была.


Кумысу тебе, что ли, принести?  :Smile3: 
А! ООООоочень солёный сыр - курт (если найду), или ооооооочень вкусные казахстанские конфеты! :Ok: 



> Я - загорелый людь, узнаешь меня????


Ну если ещё волосы распустишь и фуэте начнёшь в тамбуре крутить - узнаю точно! :Yes4: 

Самое главное - чтобы меня к поезду пустили!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ооооооочень вкусные казахстанские конфеты!


О!!! То, что надо!!!!




> если ещё волосы распустишь


Я же подстриглась. Они у меня всегда теперь типа распущенные.... :Yes4: 




> Самое главное - чтобы меня к поезду пустили!!!


Буду с проводником тоже заранее беседовать...

----------


## Alenajazz

Обещанная вышивка. Корявенькая, конечно же... Посмотрела сегодня на эту попытку с претензией на вышивку...и пришла к выводу, что нужно пройти курс обучения у специалистов. А то как-то всё кургузенько...  :Smile3:  :Tu: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1911512.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> Всем привет! А мы мерзнем... на улице 11 градусов тепла...


всем привет ...мы тоже мёрзнем...  10 градусов второй день..ходим  в ветровках...ветер пронизывающий.....насквозь......дома включила отопление..вот лето у нас нынче..  с ума сойти.
..
зато урожай капусты будет отменный кстати про капусту..помню старшая дочка очень просила себе сестрёнку  летом у нас дома всегда много гостей все сидят за столом она к одному из гостей говорит  а вот откуда дети берутся..он ей  в капусте..(лучше бы молчал )ребёнка 4 года ну минут 15 не было  думаю играет ...она приходит вся чумазая и говорит.
. проверила не выросла  ещё
 мы все в голос...... кто ?
она нам .....сестра моя !
я подозревая подвох рванула в огрод  а капуста такая классная завивалась 7 лет назад ...прямо как нынче  в общем картина репина..дочь все  нижние листья оборвала(заглядывала под них так усердно ) и серединки у капусты распетрушила раскрыла все вилочки рыхлые..) .. .. я так и села в эти листья..(была уже беременна алёнушкой...).слов не было..
вот такие дела !


Алёнушка ты молодец..а у меня на вышивку терпения не хватает...шить шью, но вышивать увольте  ..тем более бисером.....мне понравилось тем более знаю, что сама такой шедевр не создам...

----------


## Курица

> зато урожай капусты будет отменный кстати про капусту..помню старшая дочка очень просила себе сестрёнку  летом у нас дома всегда много гостей все сидят за столом она к одному из гостей говорит  а вот откуда дети берутся..он ей  в капусте..(лучше бы молчал )ребёнка 4 года ну минут 15 не было  думаю играет ...она приходит вся чумазая и говорит.
> . проверила не выросла  ещё
>  мы все в голос...... кто ?
> она нам .....сестра моя !


А там Алёнка сидела= в самом дальнем краю поля, куда Настя ещё не дошла... (люблю эту фотку из Инета) :Yes4: 
http://*********org/1956587.jpg 

Всем-доброе уторо!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Всем привет! Жду дочь в гости! Сегодня в торжественной обстановке в институте получает диплом.*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Диплом оказался красным!*  :Tender: 
Ура! Фото скину вечером.  :Yes4: 
Поскакала на работу. Осталось два дня отработать.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Диплом оказался красным!


поздравляем !как это здорово что усилия все по заслугам оценены.....значит будет тортик и чай вкусненький да ?можно надеяться ?

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Диплом оказался красным!


 Уррра! Поздравляем!

----------


## Alenajazz

Показываю сначала диплом!  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1905199.jpg[/IMG]

*Сейчас будем во Флудористане праздновать!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

> будет тортик и чай вкусненький да ?можно надеяться ?


*Всенепременно!!!!*  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

[IMG]http://*********org/1919520.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1915424.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1901088.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1964579.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1949219.jpg[/IMG]

*Все - в наш вигвам! Празднуем!!!!!*  :Yahoo: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1920547.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

ТРЕТЬЕ ФОТО ПО СЧЁТУ МММ КАКАЯ ВКУСНОТА ...!  СПАСИБО !КЛАССНАЯ ПОЛЯНА НАКРЫТА...у нас сдвиг на улучшение погодных условий сегодня уже 13 градусов глядишь и тепло придёт ...

----------


## Alenajazz

> сегодня уже 13 градусов глядишь и тепло придёт ...


Это бодрит! А то и не знаем - что брать с собой в дорогу: куртки или туники и шорты.... :Taunt:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Все - в наш вигвам! Празднуем!!!!!


Блин, индейцев и так всё меньше и меньше, а мы их ещё и есть будем)))

Алёна, поздравляю тебя с краснодипломницей!!! Пусть дальнейшая её жизнь складывается успешно! :flower:

----------


## Анастасия flu

Дорогие форумчяне всем привет,  Оправившись немного от своего дня шоколада спешу выполнить следущее задание руководства, мы готовим вечер для предпринимателей бизнесс леди и бизнесс вуман нашего города, Эти Люди у нас особенные культурой особой неотличаются, но все же в каком то месте они очень фортовые, раз уж имеют свое дело, работают на себя и получают от этого не только прибыль но и удовольствие. Многие из вас тоже работают на себя и ПРАВИЛЬНО ДЕЛАЮЮЮЮТ (моя мечта). Вот и решила я назвать свой вечер КОЛЕСО Фортуны, в мыслях латерии, гадания, предсказания, но что то хочется сделать особое, мастерить колесо нет времени, есть ли какие то мысли у вас. Есть ли в вашей личной практике случаи когда вы точно можете сказать что ПОДФОРТИИИЛООО

----------


## Курица

> Зашла....Тишина...





> Комик, наверное, как всегда в огороде закопался.


или готовит...
вон-стишок мне попал...про мужскую готовку :Grin: 

Ну вот,дела свои оставив,
 Найдя в компьютере предлог,
 Мозги работать я заставил,
 Что бы составить этот слог.

 И вот подумав над рецептом,
 (мука и литр молока)
 И подсолив всю смесь слега,
 (нет,не использую конспекты)

 Подсолнечного ложку масла.
 Всё это я перемешал,
 (как буд-то целый день пахал,
 перепотел,устал ужасно).

 Включил на максимум плиту
 И,в ожидании нагрева,
 С мурлыканьем и перепевом,
 Я с ручкой взял сковороду.

 Налив туда "гремучей смеси",
 И ну давай качать её.
 Ха!!! Растеклося! Ё-маё!
 И с губ моих сорвалась песня.

 Быстрей сковороду на плитку,
 процес пошёл,хвала судьбе!
 (варенье не найду нигде).
 Дааа,двигаюсь я как улитка.

 За сковородку,хлоп!!!...и снова,
 Шипенье,дым(а запах,запах!),
 Сноровки нет в рабочих "лапах",
 Но наконец-Урааа!Готово!!!

 Я повар высшего розлИва,
 Нет,перепутал что-то я,
 Не рОзлив,категория!
 Но получился БЛИН игриво.
автор Сика ( тут)

----------


## Комик

> Сообщение от bycmarina  
> Зашла....Тишина...
>  Сообщение от bycmarina  
> Комик, наверное, как всегда в огороде закопался.
> или готовит...
> вон-стишок мне попал...про мужскую готовку


В точку Татьяна! :Yes4: 
Дочка с зятем и внучками в гости приехали, подышать деревенским воздухом. :Yes4:  :Yahoo: 
Готовил шашлыки и салаты, угощал свежими овощами и ягодами, загорали, плескались и наслаждались деревней. :Taunt: 
А теперь в город вернулся. В пятницу свадебка большая молодежная будет, одна мысль созрела. Завтра надо реализовать. :Aga: 
Есть кое-какие идеи, так, что не до плодотворного общения. :Blush2: 
Всем здрасьте и пока. :flower:  Дела. :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Жаль, что никого нет во Флудористане... Никто мне чепчиком не помашет... Уезжаю завтра. Зайти на форум завтра не будет времени. Всем пока! Уезжаю в край сосен, своенравных сибирских рек, красной икры и хариусов, черники, брусники и кедровых орехов!*
*Оставляю вам подарочек сибирский - копчёный хариус:*

[IMG]http://*********org/2018743.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Жаль, что никого нет во Флудористане... Никто мне чепчиком не помашет... Уезжаю завтра.


уже сегодня...
Алёна, Ангела-Хранителя тебе в дорогу. Приятного общества, не особо напряжного путешествия, замечательных встреч с НАШИМИ по пути следования!!!!!!!
Мы тебя будем ждать с набитой фотками флешкой...
Только-пожалуйста-постарайся рядом с мамой побыть хоть часок девчонкой-посиди, утклувшись в плечико носом, повдыхай такой родной мамин запах..."Дети мы, покуда мамы с нами..."
До встречи!!!!!!!! :Aga: 
Всё будет хо-ро-шо (программирую)! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я так и знала, что ты чепчиком помашешь!
Всё. Пошла сумку собирать. Оттягивала до последнего. В самый низ решено таки было куртку положить и мокасины. А то в шортах и сланцах не комильфо будет.... Завтра ещё работаю.

----------


## Комик

> Жаль, что никого нет во Флудористане...


Привет Алена! :flower:  
Не знаю успеешь или нет прочитать, но тем не менее, желаю тебе хорошей дороги :Yes4: , приятного общения с мамой (все песня Митяева в голове) :Yes4: , поаккуратнее с красной икрой, в смысле не трави душу, сам хочу. :Grin: 
Ну и само-собой, до отвала покушать черники. :Yes4: 
Дам совет. Если после сбора черники, руки все фиолетовые, а так оно и будет, бери горсть брусники, растирай ягоды в руках и вся краска от черники исчезнет. :Taunt:  
Потом только руки помыть и все (или облизать :Grin: ).
Этот способ мало кто знает, хотя у тебя мама на севере, там в курсе.
Эх, сейчас бы хариуса на кораблик половить, кайф! :Ok: 
Вообщем отдыхай и общайся. Ждем фото.
Скоро Ириша приедет с тамадеи, надо встречу готовить. :Yes4: 
Доброго утра кашкадром :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Этот способ мало кто знает, хотя у тебя мама на севере, там в курсе.


_Спасибо за способ! Я его не знала - хотя сама сибирячка!
Сейчас узнала, что одна моя ученица объявила сбор моих выпускников из ансамбля сибирского ( а у меня ансамбль был в 120 человек) Коню понятно, что все 120 не придут. Многие живут в других городах или странах.... Но в 6 утра народ таки подгребёт - увидеться! У нас пересадка в Братске. Я представляю эту гигантскую группу эмоциональных и физически активных людей... Ожидающих у 13 вагона..._  :Yahoo:  :Vah:

----------


## Комик

> Но в 6 утра народ таки подгребёт - увидеться! У нас пересадка в Братске. Я представляю эту гигантскую группу эмоциональных и физически активных людей... Ожидающих у 13 вагона...


Чую веселым будет утро, для всех пассажиров 13-го вагона. :Grin: 
Доброго утра кашкадром. :flower:  
Желаю всем сегодня отлично поработать :Ok: , но не переусердствуйте.
Тамады не должно быть слишком много :Nono: . 
Пошел и сам готовить свою технику. :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!!! Не было интеренета, да и готовилась к свадьбам, сегодня работаю! Волнуюсь, как всегда! Вчера виделась с нашей  Аленушкой!  Всего 15 минут, но было очень приятно! Она мне очень понравилась в реале! У нее необычный разрез глаз и пластика движений как у кошки! Так что Кашкадром вполне оправдывает свое название - кошки здесь водятся!!! Комик, очень рада, что ты вернулся! Постоянно читаю все твои посты в разных темах! 
Всем, кто сегодня работает - УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*rugej*, 



> Вчера виделась с нашей  Аленушкой!


А я завтра, с утра. Баурсаки понесу)))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А я завтра


Ой, Инесса!!! А я тебе в курилке у Марьи написала! Приветик!

----------


## Комик

> Всего 15 минут, но было очень приятно! Она мне очень понравилась в реале! У нее необычный разрез глаз и пластика движений как у кошки! Так что Кашкадром вполне оправдывает свое название - кошки здесь водятся!!!


И это здорово, даже аваторов кошачьих стало больше. :Yes4:  



> Комик, очень рада, что ты вернулся! Постоянно читаю все твои посты в разных темах!


Спасибо Маша. :flower:  И я рад, что после всех отчетов, ты снова здесь. :Yes4: 




> Всем, кто сегодня работает - УДАЧИ!!!


И тебе тоже веселой и креативной свадьбы :Ok: 



> А я завтра, с утра.


Передавай ей привет от кашкадрома! :flower:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Вот, хвалюсь!
[IMG]http://*********org/2024636.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Вот, хвалюсь!


Обе хороши  :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем приятного вечера, точнее ночи! Отработала хорошо! Спасибо всем огромное!!! Все было прекрасно! И это благодаря форуму!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  Несколько фоток показала в курилке у Марьи. Кому интересно, зайдите, посмотрите!

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!
Отсутствовала даже не помню, сколько...
Не хотелось жаловаться в мой последний визит на сайт, но здоровье дало шаткий шажок на попятную. 
Наверно, нервное напряжение в течение последних двух месяцев сказалось. Но теперь все в порядке, ТЬФУ-ТЬФУ-ТЬФУ. Правда, еще восстанавливаться придется. Но я теперь в отпуске, дочь защитила диплом, теперь специалист - эколог-природопользователь, вроде и с работой её просвет наметился; и сын ЕГЭ сдал хорошо, отправили документы - по рейтингу выглядит неплохо, в первую волну зачисления попадаем пока... Из больницы вышла с заметными улучшениями - так что можно и порадоваться. Вот с вами этой радостью и делюсь...
Больше постараюсь из жизни форума не выпадать...

----------


## Курица

> Отсутствовала даже не помню, сколько...





> нервное напряжение в течение последних двух месяцев сказалось





> Из больницы вышла с заметными улучшениями - так что можно и порадоваться. Вот с вами этой радостью и делюсь...
> Больше постараюсь из жизни форума не выпадать...


Наташ, говорено-переговорено, что себя беречь надо...Жива будет матка-будет и дитятко(не у дураков пословица придумана).
А мы всё не слушаем, все бежим куда-то, выкладываемся по полной, пока нам Боженька по попе не шлёпнет и на койку больничную не отправит :Yes4: -полежать, остановиться и подумать...а стоит ли жить в ТАКОМ ритме, переживать ТАК, работать с ТАКОЙ нагрузкой??? :Blink: 

У меня в прошлом году,летом, после отдыха в Одессе, полностью произошла переоценка всех ценностей. И я, наткнувшись на индейскую пословицу (приведу ее ниже-она того стоит! Даже если кто и читал... :Blush2: )
-приняла судьбоносное решение-ушла из завучей сиротского учреждения, каковым я работала (нет, ЖИЛА! :Vah: )  последние 18 лет, взяла себе полставочки соц.педагога (благо к тому времени лети мои были уже взрослые и сами зарабатывали себе на хлеб, а я уже 2 года как получала пенсию по пед.выслуге) и...стала работать 3 дня в неделю с 9 до 15 час.,остальное время посвящать семье,себе, своему хобби-ведению праздников...
 И- подвожу итог- за год- это отмечают все, и даже форумчане из числа тех, кто знает меня в реале !!!- я, хоть и стала старше на год-помолодела и похорошела :Victory: , ни одного дня не была на больничном (повода просто не было заболеть)...

А всё потому, что отдохнув на море от вечного стресса, прожив 2 недели с выключенным телефоном, я поняла, что НАЗАД в тот же адский ритм -не-хо-чу!!!
И тогда я ПО-ИНОМУ увидела и прочитала эти строчки :
*Андрей Дементьев "Как важно вовремя уйти..."* 

Как важно вовремя уйти. 
 Уйти, пока ревут трибуны. 
 И уступить дорогу юным, 
 Хотя *полжизни* впереди. 
(не треть, не пятая часть, не восьмая,ПОНИМАЕТЕ? А ПОЛ-жизни!!!)

 На это надо много сил - 
 Уйти под грустный шёпот судей. 
 Уйти, покуда не осудят 
 Те, кто вчера боготворил. 

И лишь соперник твой поймёт, 
 Сорвав удачливые кеды, 
 Что был великою победой 
 Тот неожиданный уход.


Поэтому,Наташ!!! :Meeting: 
Правильно пойми этот эпизод в твоей судьбе...Делай выводы.
Есть такое _хокку_ от Исса: 

 Наша жизнь — росинка. 
 Пусть лишь капелька росы 
 Наша жизнь — и все же...

_А индейская пословица, сподвигнувшая меня на перемену жизни- вот она:_
*Если лошадь сдохла - слезь!*
Я прочитала статью в Инете, которая называлась так:_Маленькая заметка о больших ошибках, которые мы делаем в жизни._

В жизни есть огромное количество ситуаций, вещей, или людей, которые нас не устраивают и уже давно. Например:
- Отношения, которые давно в тягость.
- Работа, которая давно надоела.
- Бизнес, который приносит одни убытки.

Но по неизвестным причинам мы цепляемся за борт тонущего корабля в надежде, что он может быть, поплывет когда-нибудь, тратя на это оставшиеся нервы, время, деньги.

Разумеется, если принимать во внимание установки - «терпенье и труд, все перетрут», необходимо проявлять упорство и не сдаваться. И в этом случае должен быть индикатор - точные сроки исполнения целей.

Но если его нет, тогда уясни древнюю индейскую пословицу:
Лошадь сдохла - слезь!
Казалось бы все ясно, но:
Мы уговариваем себя, что есть еще надежда.
Мы бьем лошадь сильнее.
Мы говорим «Мы всегда так скакали».
Мы организовываем мероприятие по оживлению дохлых лошадей.
Мы объясняем что наша дохлая лошадь гораздо «лучше, быстрее и дешевле».
Мы организовываем сравнение различных дохлых лошадей.
Мы сидим возле лошади и уговариваем ее не быть дохлой.
Мы покупаем средства, которые помогают скакать быстрее на дохлых лошадях.
Мы изменяем критерии опознавания дохлых лошадей.
Мы посещаем другие места чтобы посмотреть, как там скачут на дохлых лошадях.
Мы собираем коллег, чтобы дохлую лошадь проанализировать.
Мы стаскиваем дохлых лошадей ,в надежде, что вместе они будут скакать быстрее.
Мы нанимаем специалистов по дохлым лошадям.

Но............Если лошадь сдохла - слезь.


А у вас есть такие лошади?

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> А у вас есть такие лошади?


У меня есть, даже две. С одной месяц назад слезла, а с другой...



> Мы уговариваем себя, что есть еще надежда.


пока не хочется, надеюсь, что она встанет на ноги и отпустит на заслуженный отдых ту лошадь, которая сейчас кормит семью.

----------


## Анатольевна

> Передавай ей привет от кашкадрома!


Сообщаю: с Алёной и Романом встретились, им даже разрешили выйти из вагона, поэтому полчаса на поболтать у нас было. Приветы передала.  :Yes4:  Фотографиями, к сожалению, похвастаться не могу, так как фотоаппарат уехал вместе с дочкой на гастроли. Ну, думаю, Алёна когда вернётся - всёёёёёё покажет. :Smile3: 

*rugej*, Маша!!! Тебе Алёнка пообещала медаль за спасение человека! У молодого человека в вагоне случился приступ эпилепсии, и во всём вагоне только у Алёны, благодаря тебе, была холодная пресная вода! Отпоили, сделали компресс, парень благополучно доехал до своего города.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А у вас есть такие лошади?


Танюш!Есть! Это я сама! :Taunt:  Дело в том, что до форума, из-за вечных проблем со здоровьем, накопилась УСТАЛОСТЬ  ОТ  ЖИЗНИ! Честно, жить не хотелось, стимула не было! Почему то, я решила( или сама себе внушила),что в моей жизни все хорошее уже случилось и ждать приходится только плохого. А зачем мне плохое? Лучше я буду помнить счастливые моменты своей жизни и , как говорится, уйду с миром. Думала только о том, как я хотела бы уйти и когда. Я уже писала на форуме, что ,возможно, из-за этого моего настроя, даже мои мозги перестали работать в творческом направлении. Сейчас это обидно, а несколько месяцев назад - это считалось нормальным. Раз жить осталось недолго - какие там нафиг творческие идеи!  Жила просто по инерции! Единственно, что доставляло удовольствие, это удачно проведенные мероприятия увеселительного характера( свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы). На некоторое время общее веселье, комплименты, восхищенные взгляды "зрителей" и родного мужа, возвращали меня к жизни и я понимала: ЖИЗНЬ  ПРЕКРАСНА! Пара дней эйфории сменялись возвратом в мною же вырытую ЯМУ! Когда я пришла на форум, я просто ЗАХЛЕБНУЛАСЬ  ЖИЗНЬЮ!!! Теперь каждый день у меня был ЖИЗНЕННЫЙ  ДОПИНГ!!! И ваша мощнейшая поддержка, и интересные идеи, и просто дружеское участие, и даже обыкновенный флуд с интересными собеседниками - все это перевернуло меня, мое сознание и мое отношение к жизни вообще! Теперь у меня появились ПЛАНЫ на эту самую жизнь!
P.S. Предствьте себе насколько были серьезны мои намерения об уходе из жизни, что даже самый главный стимул , мысли о судьбе родного сына, НЕ  РАБОТАЛ! Причем я не собиралась "заниматься" суицидом! Просто чувствовала, как жизнь сама из меня выходит и ждала... развязки. Вот, Танюш, благодаря твоему посту( см. выше) я выговорилась. Может меня кто-то и осудит за малодушие и слабость. Но написала честно и открыто о том, что было и мучило меня на самом деле.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> парень благополучно доехал до своего города.


Спасибо, Инесса за такие новости! Передам благодарность мужу - это его "констукция" холодильника! Очень приятно, что, хоть и косвенно, но кому то смогла помочь! Хотя помогла, конечно же Алена! Я уже ее знаю! Она очень неравнодушный и отзывчивый человечек! Дай ей Бог здоровья! И тому парню тоже!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Андрей Дементьев "Как важно вовремя уйти..."





> Если лошадь сдохла - слезь!


Занимаюсь этим делом с начала года...Очень трудно...очень...
Просто все надоело и подумала, а может "жить осталось один понедельник", так чего откладывать! 
Сейчас самый пик...Пока держусь...Но очень-очень трудно....
Но и оживлять эту "лошадь" больше не хочу и не могу.....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Маришка - предательница, ПРИВЕТ! Эх, ты! Ходишь , пишешь в других темах, а здесь и носу не показываешь! Я понимаю, скучно без Иришки и Алены, но хоть иногда то показывайся! Я то тебя жду! Даже ищу места, где ты бываешь! :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*rugej*, 
Машунь, тут прочитала где-то у Курочки гороскоп по бытовой технике...Долго ржала, потому что очень похоже. Я - мобильный телефон, и мне очень нужна подзарядка и новая модификация...Очень много "говорильни" в реале, поэтому в виртуале молчу...в основном...
Да!...Мы ж едем на неделю с Танюхой киевской, ну к которой Алена ездила, в  Коблево...просто списались в асе и решили, что ФСЁ! больше не можем! Едем!
МОРЕ ЗОВЕТ!!!!! а то у меня уже мозги болят от всего, просто хочу МОРЕ, СОЛНЦЕ....и тишина...пока такие планы...Завтра двигаю на Одессу и в Коблево!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ...Завтра двигаю на Одессу и в Коблево!


Вот и умница! Курочка правильно советует - нужно себя жалеть! Отдых, тем более в хорошей компании, еще никому не повредил! Рада за тебя! Отдыхай с удовольствием и пользой для организма!!! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Мы ж едем на неделю с Танюхой киевской, ну к которой Алена ездила, в  Коблево...просто списались в асе и решили, что ФСЁ! больше не можем! Едем!
> МОРЕ ЗОВЕТ!!!!! а то у меня уже мозги болят от всего, просто хочу МОРЕ, СОЛНЦЕ....и тишина...пока такие планы...Завтра двигаю на Одессу и в Коблево!


 :Ok: супер, здорово, Марин, что решила себя "подзарядить"...



> Курочка правильно советует - нужно себя жалеть!


Ручьёва!Доложите и Вы-каким образом себя баловать собираетесь, как и где отдыхать будете? Хоть один денек выходной-но на себя,любимую, потратьте!!! И доложите об исполнении.
( :Derisive:  _я так официально, потому что иначе Машка не слушается-только на ус мотает, а не выполняет Теперь может подействует на неё...)_




> тут прочитала где-то у Курочки гороскоп по бытовой технике...Долго ржала, потому что очень похоже. Я - мобильный телефон, и мне очень нужна подзарядка и новая модификация...Очень много "говорильни" в реале, поэтому в виртуале молчу...в основном...


А я Овен:
оттуда же/*/Вы утюг*
 Со стороны часто кажется, что все у вас идет очень уж гладко. Но только вы знаете, до какой температуры приходится накалиться, чтобы создать эффект этого "гладкого" скольжения. Можно только позавидовать тому упорству и целеустремленности, с которой вы отутюживаете до нужного состояния данную вам действительность- часто мятую и неприглядную. Зато как она преображается после вашего вмешательства, гора скомканного материала становится аккуратной свежевыглаженной стопкой. Этот мир был бы намного лучше, если бы таких преобразователей к лучшему стало больше!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ручьёва!Доложите и Вы-каким образом себя баловать собираетесь, как и где отдыхать будете?


Товарищь генерал, то бишь сама Таня-Курица, докладАю! Намереваюсь отбыть в места не столь отдаленные.Главное условие опеределения места дислокации - это наличие затененного высокими деревьями места на берегу естественного водоема, предположительно реки с романтическим названием Хопер. Есть еще одна река Ворона, но в Хопре вода чище, хотя рыбу поймать ни в одной , ни в другой - практически нереально! Ну и фик с ней, с рыбой! Хочу лежать на солнышке, слушать пение птиц и каждые минут пятнадцать ходить на заплыв, наслаждаясь прохладной водой! Потом, ближе к вечеру на костре замастрячить какой-нибудь шулюм, нарезать салат из своих огурчиков, помидорчиков и лучка. Еще люблю нарвать мяты, густо растущей по берегу, и заварить с ней душистый, освежающий и пользительный чаек, тоже пахнущий костром. На природе мне долго не спится. Я просыпаюсь на рассвете от пения птиц, пью чай и , пока все остальные дрыхнут, ухожу гулять по берегу, сбивая с травы босыми ногами еще не высохшую росу. Привычку ходить босиком мне привила мама, таким образом боровшаяся с моим плоскостопием. Плоскостопие не исправилось, а привычка ходить босой - осталась. Вот как то так. :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Товарищь генерал, то бишь сама Таня-Курица, докладАю! Намереваюсь отбыть в места не столь отдаленные.


когда, уточни,Маш... :Grin:  КАК скоро?
 :Tender: 



> Хочу лежать на солнышке, слушать пение птиц и каждые минут пятнадцать ходить на заплыв, наслаждаясь прохладной водой! Потом, ближе к вечеру на костре замастрячить какой-нибудь шулюм, нарезать салат из своих огурчиков, помидорчиков и лучка. Еще люблю нарвать мяты, густо растущей по берегу, и заварить с ней душистый, освежающий и пользительный чаек, тоже пахнущий костром.


какая прелесть!!!!!!! :Vah:  обожаю такое времяпровождение!!!
Мо-ло-дец!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> когда, уточни,Маш... КАК скоро?


Танюш, на  этой неделе - точно! День и час еще на знаю! Но то, что поедем - это 100 процентов! Потому как приехала двоюродная сестра с семьей из Питера. Они перебрались туда только два года назад, а раньше, когда проживали здесь, поездка на речку была нашим  самым любимым времяпровождением. Так что - задуманное исполнится всенепременно! Отпишусь! Может и фотки какие покажу! :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> .а стоит ли жить в ТАКОМ ритме, переживать ТАК, работать с ТАКОЙ нагрузкой??


Привычка Татьяна :Yes4: . Нагрузка всегда необходима, иначе мозг застынет. :Taunt: 
Бывали дни когда тоже задумывался, а как дальше жить.
Пришлось убрать количество заказов, до не более 2-х в неделю, или один заказ, но большой.
А что касается работы в деревне и по дому, то пока человек занимается посильным физическим трудом, он живет.
Живет ради себя и других.
Стоит потерять смысл в жизни и ты постепенно умираешь. :Yes4:  



> с Алёной и Романом встретились, им даже разрешили выйти из вагона, поэтому полчаса на поболтать у нас было. Приветы передала.


Спасибо :flower: , ждем фото. :Yes4: 



> из-за вечных проблем со здоровьем, накопилась УСТАЛОСТЬ ОТ ЖИЗНИ! Честно, жить не хотелось, стимула не было!


Взаимно Маша, но изменив ритм нагрузки, все вновь встало на свои места. И стимул появился. :Yes4: 



> Намереваюсь отбыть в места не столь отдаленные


За что?, какой срок впаяли. :Grin: 
Грешным делом у меня промелькнула мысль, а вот-бы собраться всем кашкадромом. :Blush2:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Доложите и Вы-каким образом себя баловать собираетесь, как и где отдыхать будете?


Танюш и я докладаю... Приехали с песков... впервые за лето купались, а потом загорали, жарили мясо, снова  купались... даже книжку какую-то читать начала... что под руки подвернулось то и прочитала.. Сто лет книжек бульварных в руки не брала.. о чем читала - убейте не помню..  :-) Сын на рассвете рыбу наловил, щук и окуней.... Была к шашлыкам еще и уха. А костер какой.. а луна... красотень! Фотоаппарат правда передал всем привет и издох... забыли зарядить перед поездкой. Иех..  Приехали покусанные комарами, слегка обгоревшие на солнце, но наотдыхавшиеся на месяц вперед..

----------


## Комик

> Фотоаппарат правда передал всем привет и издох... забыли зарядить перед поездкой


А я сегодня в деревне, сделал несколько кадров, правда уже при мелком дожде.
Распустилась первая кувшинка в моем пруду:
[IMG]http://*********org/1976403.gif[/IMG]
А еще, скоро должна Ириша с Песчаной тамадеи приехать. 
Встречаю её лилиями, со своего огорода:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2829810.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Комик! Как приятно - цветы от мужчины! Сразу романтическая муть стихотворная в голове завелась. :Blink:  Типа:
Я очень люблю, когда дарят цветы! :flower: 
И хочется писать в поэмах
О розах, незабудках, хризантемах,
Которые когда-то приносил мне ты.
В цветах ты приносил своей любви признанье,
Хрустальной нежности прекрасные черты...
Ну, что-то вроде этого. :Taunt: 
А Иришка, небось, отсыпается после поездки! Ждем! :Yes4:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Лошадь сдохла - слезь!
> Казалось бы все ясно, но:
> Мы уговариваем себя, что есть еще надежда.
> Мы бьем лошадь сильнее.
> Мы говорим «Мы всегда так скакали».
> Мы организовываем мероприятие по оживлению дохлых лошадей.
> Мы объясняем что наша дохлая лошадь гораздо «лучше, быстрее и дешевле».
> Мы организовываем сравнение различных дохлых лошадей.
> Мы сидим возле лошади и уговариваем ее не быть дохлой.
> ...


Танюша, спасибо за поддержку и такое образное изображение ситуации.
Все это верно. Но, как говорила героиня фильма "Вам и не снилось" я отрастила себе такое громадное чувство долга, с которым нормальные люди не живут. Почему-то мне кажется, что я и только я ответственна за все и вся. Умом я понимаю, что все это чушь полнейшая, что проще надо относиться ко всему, но КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ, Я НЕ ЗНАЮ.
Привычка жить в бешенном ритме, постоянный стресс - это мой бич. 
Как отмечают психологи, человеку примерно один раз в пять лет следует менять работу, или место жительства, или просто имидж менять - тогда и должно все в норме быть. Вот у меня сейчас как раз такой период настал, когда надо, в конце концов, решиться что-то поменять. Буду надеяться, что силы найдутся...
А что касается дохлой лошади... Сдохла так сдохла... Попробую пешком...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> оттуда же//Вы утюг





> Зато как она преображается после вашего вмешательства, гора скомканного материала становится аккуратной свежевыглаженной стопкой. Этот мир был бы намного лучше, если бы таких преобразователей к лучшему стало больше!


Действительно, очень похоже! Последнее точно про тебя :flower:

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!
Ну вот я и дома, вчера приехали поздно в 23:00.
Пол-часа сижу и не знаю, что написать, перевариваю увиденное и услышанное за это время. Соберусь с мыслями выставлю фотоотчёт, фото есть. А пока, тот, кто бывал на тамадеях, а в особенности в Песчаном, знают, что я сейчас испытываю, а тем кто не бывал, не знаю, смогу ли я всё передать словами, так как это наверное невозможно.
Я, как всегда, в лёгкой грусти, что всё закончилось, вчера, когда прощались не смогла сдержать слёз, они сами хлынули, муж на меня посмотрел удивлёнными глазами, но как ему меня понять :)))
Столько я увидела новых лиц, какие они все талантливые, креативные, зажигательные, весёлые.
Спать ложились, слыша смех и вставали слыша смех, на море пойдёшь и там сплошные ржачки, вот и представьте себе, неделя положительных эмоций, какая это большая пилюля от депрессии.
*Курочка*, твой приветик и низкий поклон я передала.
*Комик*, спасибо за цветы, они просто прекрасны!
*Макната*, Наташечка, тебе персональное спасибо, ты была моей Курочкой:))) которая взяла нас под своё крыло и чуткое внимание, мужу привет :))) добрались домой хорошо.
Ну вот, два слова написала, а теперь пора включаться в повседневную жизнь, холодильник пуст, повсюду тополиным пухом лежит кошачья шерсть, не разобранные сумки, ещё стоят напоминанием о моём приключении, а перед глазами, всё ещё мелькают, ставшие мне за это время, родные лица.
А лес, он действительно, волшебный  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Всем приветик!!!
> Ну вот я и дома





> тот, кто бывал на тамадеях, а в особенности в Песчаном, знают, что я сейчас испытываю, а тем кто не бывал, не знаю, смогу ли я всё передать словами, так как это наверное невозможно.


 :Yes4:  я понимаю,Ир...это какое-то чудо -помесь пионерского лагеря (ОООЧЕНЬ высокого состава-типа Орлёнок или Артек советского времени-я была в первом, в Орленке. поэтому сорри, что он у меня на первом месте ) и какого-то сказочного возвращения в детство, когда, вылезая из палатки на четвереньках, проспав ночь (и не одну уже)-на ...коврике тонюсеньком туристическом -это после ортопедических матрацев (я испытала это на себе, а не говорю понаслышке, не испытываешь никакого чувства дискомфорта или болей в любой из областей...кроме, пожалуй, мышц живота и лицевого аппарата-от постоянного смеха, или, как Ира правильно заметила, 



> Спать ложились, слыша смех и вставали слыша смех, на море пойдёшь и там сплошные ржачки, вот и представьте себе, неделя положительных эмоций, какая это *большая пилюля от депрессии*.


Чего только стоили мои неоднократные ночные походы в чёрный квадрат (хр.пиелонефрит, будь он неладен!!!)-и всё это-в компании(идти далеко), давясь смехом(лагерь спит)...вообще-незабываемо...




> Столько я увидела новых лиц, какие они все талантливые, креативные, зажигательные, весёлые.


Представляю, как тебе Буча? По-моему, этот праздничный фейерверк!!!-никого не может оставить равнодушным.



> А лес, он действительно, волшебный


АднАзнАчнА!
[IMG]http://*********org/2028426m.jpg[/IMG] 
Волшебный Лес-2009

----------


## Комик

> Всем приветик!!!


Ирррииииишшшшаааааааааааа вернулась! :flower:  Урааааа! :Yahoo: 
Разбирай свои сумки, убирай шерсть и набивай едой холодильник. :Taunt: 
Неплохо будет и котлеты сделать к вечеру. :Grin: 
У нас вчера над городом была сильная гроза. :Aga: 
Сделал несколько кадров:
[IMG]http://*********org/2001803.jpg[/IMG]
И еще один:
[IMG]http://*********org/1970058.jpg[/IMG]
А сегодня приехал в деревню.
В огороде сыро, сфотографировал передвижную клумбу.
Кто-то спер тележку из гипермаркета (не я) и бросил у нашего подъезда. А мы увезли её в деревню, низ и бока застелил пленкой, а жена посадила цветы. Теперь такую клумбу можно катать по участку и ставить где нравится. Вот:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2845979.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> (ОООЧЕНЬ высокого состава-типа Орлёнок или Артек советского времени-я была в первом, в Орленке. поэтому сорри, что он у меня на первом месте


Таня и я был в Орленке, в 1972 году. :Taunt:  :Yahoo: 



> Чего только стоили мои неоднократные ночные походы в чёрный квадрат (хр.пиелонефрит, будь он неладен!!!)


Ситуация похожая :Aga:

----------


## Donskova-t

Девочки ( И мальчик), я еще жива!!! Думаю долго не протяну..... Цивилизации неть, живем в лесу... Вырвалась на часок, накачать музыки. Завтра фестиваль о космосе. У меня к Вам просьба, мне где - то здесь Аленушка писала когда мы с ней должны увидеться в моем городе... Если кто помнит на какой странице, или время свободное... НУ ВДРУГ!!! будет (полистаете там и т.д.), напишите во сколько, помню что 1 августа и все.... Ну и сама конечно поищу сейчас если успею... Всех люблю. Стала темно-коричневого цвета.....Фотоотчет в конце августа...

----------


## Donskova-t

> 1 августа в 7.42 московского времени. Стоянка полчаса.Вот карта маршрута нашего поезда:


 :Yahoo:  УРРА!!! НАШЛА!!!!



Дорогие мои, если бы Вы знали, как я хочу к ВАМ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Соберусь с мыслями выставлю фотоотчёт, фото есть


Иринк, привет!!!
Ну хоть ты чего нибудь расскажи, а то все молчат в теме как партизаны



> Цивилизации неть, живем в лесу...


Класс!

----------


## Славина

> хоть ты чего нибудь расскажи, а то все молчат в теме как партизаны


*Мариш*, приветик!
Холодильник затарен, семья накормлена, пыль и шерсть стёрта с лица квартиры, осталось несколько косметических штрихов, встреча с клиентами и я засяду за фотоотчёт, обещаю  :Aga:  Но он будет в теме Песчаной тамадеи.
*Маришка*, тебя вспоминали в лесу, как же вас не хватало, Сержик очень был расстроен, что не с кем ему было быть пиратом на День Нептуна, так никого толком и не помакали в море, девчонки скатили одного мужичка только и всё  :Taunt: 
Убежала...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 
Иришка, буду ждать...ты сегодня хоть чего нибудь покажи, :Blush2:  а то я ночью на поезд и неделю без ноута и инета...Все видно порядки наводят и молчат, а я уже исчесалась вся



> Маришка, тебя вспоминали в лесу, как же вас не хватало, Сержик очень был расстроен, что не с кем ему было быть пиратом на День Нептуна, так никого толком и не помакали в море, девчонки скатили одного мужичка только и всё, я убежала...


АААААААА....ща заревууууу...

----------


## Комик

> пыль и шерсть стёрта с лица квартиры, осталось несколько косметических штрихов





> Все видно порядки наводят и молчат, а я уже исчесалась вся


Новенький может подумать прочитав эти строки, что разговор идет про блох :Grin: 
Я тута, дождь периодами то потухнет, то погаснет, в огород не влезешь :Tu: 
Привет барышни :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Добрый вечер, Флудористан и все его жители! Комик, твои фотки с молнией - это что-то! И судя по ракурсу, живешь ты высоковато! Или специЯльно на крышу залез?! Так как ты - человек креативный - НЕ  УДИВЛЮСЬ, что так и было!!! 
Так, Маришка наша , похоже, уже в дороге! Счастливо отдохнуть! Будем ждать - как всегда!
Скоро Донскова Танюшка из ссылки вернется! Поболтаем!(хотя огонек и сейчас горит! :Meeting: )
Иришка, милая, я изнываю(и не только я ) от любопытства! Жду фоток с Тамадеи! Очень интересно посмотреть! А еще интереснее узнать твои личные впечатления от поездки! :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Холодильник затарен, семья накормлена, пыль и шерсть стёрта с лица квартиры, осталось несколько косметических штрихов, встреча с клиентами и я засяду за фотоотчёт,


приветик дорогая !как же на тебя похоже это ..вся в делах ,не успела приехать ,а я сегодня смотрю в скайпе промелькныло ира в сети,  ну думаю показалось, а вот нет    !  с приездом  !

----------


## Анатольевна

Давно что-то никто кошек в кашкадроме не выставлял... С вашего позволения, несколько картинок с выставки.

Шотландская принцесса во дворце)))


Король сфинксов


"Какой, говоришь, у нас номер?"


Эх, люди-люди... Нафига ж коту "Сникерс"?


Он не коварен, не хитёр, он - королевский мушкетёр!!!


А это просто глазки...

----------


## Комик

> И судя по ракурсу, живешь ты высоковато! Или специЯльно на крышу залез?!


И высоко и крыша плоская. :Yes4:  
Сидел, пока у самого сносить не стало, от сильных раскатов. :Aga: 
Все боялся в меня попадет, может флешку попортить. :Grin: 



> Король сфинксов


А король-то голый! :Vah: 
Алена посмотрит, будет рада кошакам. :Yes4: 
У Ириши новая ава :Taunt: 
Привет кашкадром :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> может флешку попортить


 :Taunt:  Ну, да, еще как ...может попортить! Отчаянный ты ЧЕЛ:



> Сидел, пока у самого сносить не стало, от сильных раскатов


Некоторые при грозе дома сидят и даже форточки закрывают!
Видела Иришин отчет! Супер! Все еще и удачно приправлено стихами! Атмосферу передала! Здорово! Встреча с хорошими друзьями - это всегда здорово! Комик намекнул, что можно спланировать встречу Кашкадрома! А что?! Это идея!!! Можно обсудить, когда народ соберется! Лично я: сУрьезных перспектив - никогда не супротив! Я могу, хоть к пчелам в улей! Лишь бы только в коллектив!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Анастасия flu

[IMG]http://*********ru/2877571m.jpg[/IMG] это мой КЕКСОИД малыш
[IMG]http://*********ru/2878594m.jpg[/IMG]
а это на даче после прогулки кот и сын на одной волне

----------


## Курица

> Видела Иришин отчет! Супер!


и я!Иринка,молодчинка! :Tender:

----------


## Оля Стар

> Кто-то спер тележку из гипермаркета (не я) и бросил у нашего подъезда. А мы увезли её в деревню, низ и бока застелил пленкой, а жена посадила цветы. Теперь такую клумбу можно катать по участку и ставить где нравится. Вот:


  Супер!!! :Yahoo: Вот это настоящий креатив!!!

----------


## Славина

*Танюш*, *Маша*, спасибо.
Правда Иришка *Окрылённая* когда то сказала, что у меня "синдром половой тряпки"  :Vah:  вчера когда полы намывала, такие перлы в голове крутились, надо было бросать тряпку и записывать  :Taunt:  а то потом, когда села за отчёт, всё из головы вылетело и Муза усиленно вызывала, так и не пришёл, а сегодня, что получилось, то получилось, не особо эмоционально и весело, скорее с долей грустинки.
А *Буча* Иришка, твоя правда Курочка, человек-праздник, всех в себя влюбила, а *Инчик* из Севастополя, что ни слово, то хохма, а Иришка *Халявочка*, просто умора, а *Серж*, да и вообще все такие классные!!!!
А муж у *Макнаты* какой приколист, самое смешное, что человек, говорит шутки, на полном серьёзе, а сам при этом не улыбается.

Всем приветик!!!

У нас ужасная жара, на улице просто невозможно находиться, да и дома не легче, вот и лето пришло:)))

----------


## Славина

> У Ириши новая ава


 :Blink:  О, а чего же здесь смешного???

Могу другую поставить, там где я в море  :Yes4:  и буду каждый день разная  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> У нас вчера над городом была сильная гроза.
> Сделал несколько кадров:


у меня конечно эмоции были покруче чем описываю.....  я сказала  офигеть     ....  и замолчала минут так на 5 , классное  фото и очень такое с подтекстом , вернее на размышления наталкивает...

спасибо ... мне очень очень понравилось  ....просто зацепило.....

а самое главное...я бы так не рискнула..вот ведь нервы у нашего Комика..  у нас вчера гроза была так я под одеяло залезла (благго ночь была  )лишь бы не видеть эти жуткие молнии...

Ира-Иришка даёшь разные авы !мы только за !  а на этой ьты такая довольная колись по какому поводу счастье ?

----------


## Славина

> на этой ьты такая довольная колись по какому поводу счастье ?


*Сашуль*, а ты разве не догадываешься, это же я на Песчаной тамадее, шли на море и по пути фоткались, удовольствие просто двойное и от встречи и от моря!  :Aga: 

Волшебный лес вы видели, ну вот вам и Черного моря кусочек



На море красивым был закат, правда фото не передаёт всей той красоты, даже итальянцы, гостившие у нас фоткали его



А ещё там равлики (улитки) росли прямо на стеблях :)))) мы проходили поле, на котором их было видимо-невидимо и они словно гроздья висели на этих стебельках, на этом фото их мало, это было в лесу и в лесу они были везде, на палатках, на верёвках :)))



А так мы ехали туда, долго ехали, строго по карте, изучали её все вместе каждые 100 км  :Aga: 



Когда мы шли пить пиво и есть чебуреки, нам встретился по пути и такой народ



Ещё вот были упражнения на канате  :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

А таким было раннее утро в волшебном лесу



Было просто море пива и его пили все, даже вот такие залётные товарищи и улетать ему совсем не хотелось, а захотелось наверное секаса, так как после пива и вина, которым мы его напоили, он искал себе тепленькое местечко поближе к женскому полу  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> О, а чего же здесь смешного???


Да ты че, я просто на старости лет смайлы стал изчать, вот теперь и такой знаю. :Yes4: 




> вернее на размышления наталкивает...


Да, люблю грозу. Стихия непредсказуемая. :Aga: 



> Ира-Иришка даёшь разные авы !мы только за !


А то, тем более, есть что показать после тамадеи, во всех ракурсах. :Yes4: 



> А таким было раннее утро в волшебном лесу


Класс :Ok: , завтра если в 5 утра проснусь, может тоже утро огорода своего засниму. :Grin: 




> а захотелось наверное секаса, так как после пива и вина, которым мы его напоили, он искал себе тепленькое местечко поближе к женскому полу


Нормальный такой пацан :Grin: , уважаю. :Pivo:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сашуль, а ты разве не догадываешься, это же я на Песчаной тамадее


я то догадалась, просто почему то хотела услышать может это после того как твою футболочку классной признали ?



> А ещё там равлики (улитки) росли прямо на стеблях :))))


покажи  ... я не вижу на фото этих улиток ....или я уже сплю на ходу ?



> Класс, завтра если в 5 утра проснусь, может тоже утро огорода своего засниму.


буду ждать фото..думаю будут отменными кадрики...
 я бы тоже показала  свою реку Уфу в 6 утра  , можно ?

----------


## Курица

> покажи  ... я не вижу на фото этих улиток ....или я уже сплю на ходу ?


Сашенька, улитки там вот такие :Meeting: : это фото с Песчаного-2009, у Олега (SOK)на плече расположилась-барышня, наверное :Yahoo: ))))
[IMG]http://*********ru/2853075m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> может это после того как твою футболочку классной признали


*Сашуль*, лучшими признаны были футболки  феодосийцев, всё что нужно тамаде для работы на банкете, всё должно быть под рукой  :Taunt: 






> покажи ... я не вижу на фото этих улиток


К сожалению, это всё что есть  :Meeting:  а то поле, где их было много, мы к сожалению не сфоткали  :No2:  фотик остался в палатке.




> я бы тоже показала свою реку Уфу в 6 утра , можно


Не моно, а нуно  :Aga: 




> улитки там вот такие


*Таня*, ого-го себе  :Blink:   :Vah:  не, я таких там не видела, иначе бы в обмороки падала, точно, видела маленьких только  :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сашенька, улитки там вот такие: это фото с Песчаного-2009, у Олега (SOK)на плече расположилась-барышня, наверное))))


ой ну вооооще..слов нет звезда мирового масштаба   ..хорошо что мы с ней не встретились..но впечатляет..спасибо Курочка !



> лучшими признаны были футболки феодосийцев, всё что нужно тамаде для работы на банкете, всё должно быть под рукой


да ..это действительно необычно, креативно,   но   перемещаться не удобно это точно !
вот река Уфа ранним утром 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2877683m.jpg[/IMG]
а вот для поднятия настроения вперёдсмотрящий
[IMG]http://*********ru/2844915m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Жара... ой, как она достала... Млинннн.. 7 утра а уже нечем дышать! Спала под мокрой простынёй, раз 5 за ночь мочила её... С добрым утром, страна! :Smile3: 
А ещё у нас на ДК плавится крыша и стекает вниз :Blink:  Такого ещё никогда не было...

----------


## maknata

*sa-sha76*, Аааааа, щас бы в вашу Уфу окунуться! Эх! :Yes4: 
 А ещё в лесу каждый ловил свою белку... Не, не то что вы подумали, мы вот таких белок ловили в объективы :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> вот река Уфа ранним утром


Красиво. А у нас с утра туман, хотел сегодня снять, но сыро. А днем жарко. :Yes4: 



> Жара... ой, как она достала... Млинннн.. 7 утра а уже нечем дышать!


А в деревенском доме красота, утром роса и такая прохлада. Вишня поспевает и вся в капельках влаги прохладной. :Smile3: 




> Спала под мокрой простынёй, раз 5 за ночь мочила её... С добрым утром, страна!


Хорошо что простыню, я готов дроздов из рогатки мочить, все кусты пришлось сеткой закрывать, клюют наглецы :Grin: 
Доброе утро кашкадром. :flower:

----------


## maknata

> А в деревенском доме красота, утром роса и такая прохлада. Вишня поспевает и вся в капельках влаги прохладной


Аааааааа!!!!!! Не дразнись, а то ща примчусь к тебе, буду у тебя пугалом для дроздов, но зато в прохладе....

----------


## Анастасия flu

Доброе Утро всем, у нас погодка терпимая , даже хочется попросить у Украины жары, средняя темп 21-23 ветерок прохладный тучки , переодически затягивает и ДОЖДЬ обычное УРАЛЬСКОЕ ЛЕТО  правдо от других лет отличается БЕЗСНЕЖИЕМ В ИЮНЕ (слава богу пронесло)
А я опять сижу думаююю над новыми проектами 27 Детский праздник хотела сделать на тему ЦИРК - нет денег на артистов и доп оформление, НО пришла идея написать сценарий "БИТВА ГЛАМУРА против ОБЫДЕННОСТИ"- ИЛИ БИТВА БАБОК ЕЖЕК. Гламур буду представлять я, а обычную бабу ягу мой товарищь по ЦЕХУ он меня постарше лет 30 так что ему роль как раз подойдет.

----------


## sa-sha76

> А ещё в лесу каждый ловил свою белку... Не, не то что вы подумали, мы вот таких белок ловили в объективы


вот так кадрики  спасибо......красотааа!сейчас дочкам покажу  пусть тоже полюбуются.....



> А у нас с утра туман, хотел сегодня снять, но сыро.


ага у нас тоже туман перед жарой..

.попробую найти своё любимое фото  вечером покажу  вид от моего дома  на реку.....



> sa-sha76, Аааааа, щас бы в вашу Уфу окунуться! Эх!


да в этом году она большая...но в том году просто ужас  мелко....  думали что года через 4  как бегемоты будем лежать только попы кверху....

----------


## Славина

> А в деревенском доме красота, утром роса и такая прохлада. Вишня поспевает и вся в капельках влаги прохладной





> Не дразнись, а то ща примчусь к тебе


*Комик* наверное специально всех дразнит и соблазняет своей деревней, мы девушки конечно терпеливые, но, до поры до времени  :Yes4:  
Каааак сорвёмся однажды все, да каааак приедем к нему, каааак устроим там встречу кашкадрома, осталось только адрес узнать, куда ехать  :Taunt: 

Всем доброго дня!

----------


## maknata

> вот так кадрики спасибо


Это Катюше (Иришки Петровны дочке) спасибо. У меня просто они в компе были. А так Катюша настоящий папарацци - такие кадры ловила -ВАУ!

----------


## Запятая

> "БИТВА ГЛАМУРА против ОБЫДЕННОСТИ"- ИЛИ БИТВА БАБОК ЕЖЕК. Гламур буду представлять я, а обычную бабу ягу мой товарищь по ЦЕХУ он меня постарше лет 30 так что ему роль как раз подойдет.


 А Баба Яга тоже потом гламурной станет?

----------


## Анастасия flu

Может быть эта история привидет их к консенсусу каждая возьмет от другой чего то. Старая научит уму разуму молодую, а молодая старую гламурным штучкам ведь баба яга она всеж женщина, а не старая злая чулочница синего цвета. А эпиграф вот такойВ некотором царстве в некотором государстве произошла странная история. Жили в одном волшебном лесу целых 2 БАБЫ ЯГИ. Одна  была старая, пре старая любила пугать маленьких детей,  летала в ступе  и жила  в  избушке  на курьих ножках.  Другая – на 100 лет моложе, вместо избушки у нее был БОЛЬШОЙ шатер с коврами и  мехами, летала она на ковре самолете, любила БЛЕСК и КРАСОТУ.  И вот как -то раз пригласили бабушек на БОЛЬШОЙ ПРАЗДНИК в честь ДНЯ РОЖДЕНИЯ кинотеатра «УТЕС». Надо думать над конкурсами для детей, хотела взять что то из модного мира типо ДИФЕЛЕ в костюме на скорую руку, танцы повторялки, старая пусть на скорость проверяет___ принести чего нибудь  для зелья, Молодая вежливости учит, старая эстафеты с вениками проводит.

----------


## Славина

У нас возле подъезда растёт огромная старая ива, она вот-вот рухнет, держится на честном слове, у прикорневой основы она вообще пустая, там огромное дупло, в котором живут наши местные коты, ночуют там, котят приводят:)))
Недавно одна большая ветка надломилась и теперь она повисла так, что листва ивы уже касается земли. Соответствующие инстанции, куда мы обратились за помощью, чтобы спилить эту иву от греха подальше, отмахнулись, сказали нет вышки.
Эта ива если рухнет, то на пол-улицы точно, если не больше, оборвет провода и не дай Бог, привалит кого-нибудь, так как рядышком небольшой овощной базарчик, а сколько машин становится на стоянку прямо напротив этой злосчастной ивы, вот так, как всегда никому не до чего нет дела. Интересно у вас также в городах или где-то всё-таки есть порядок?

----------


## Курица

> там огромное дупло, в котором живут наши местные коты, ночуют там, котят приводят:


Вот так?
[IMG]http://*********ru/2850843.gif[/IMG] 

Стране флудористанцев-привет!
А я всё бегом, села-листанула,глянула-побежала-белье стирается, голубцы готовятся, собака дочкина погулять просится-мне фото принесли-надо срочно фотофильм мастрячить, сценарии к 2 свадьбам(обе повторные)-только еще в голове. а они 22 и 29, девочку крестить уже можно-40 дней прошло(чтоб вместе с разрешительной молитвой мамочке)-вобщем...
В мыле ваша Курочка, но не забывайте меня...кой-когда всё ж "писану " пару фраз-а читаю всё, чтоб в курсе быть!!

----------


## maknata

*___Ира___*,  Ириш, та же история... И хоть я сама депутат, и хоть уже собрала подписи всей улицы, и хоть мэрию атакую каждый день, ива и ныне там.. Просто она проблемная - с трёх сторон электропровода, с четвёртой газовая труба. Это ж надо с вышки по веточке, да и службы аварийные на всякий случай вызывать. Легче из-за этого заявления получить разрешение на спил у экологии и пилить вполне ещё нормальные деревья на дрова в легкодоступном месте. Я в принципе и мэрию винить не могу - бригаде пильщиков надо чем то платить, а денег в бюджете нет. Вот дровами с ними и расчитываются. А какие дрова с этой дуплистой ивы?

----------


## KAlinchik

> А ещё в лесу каждый ловил свою белку..


наша белочка   постоянно под нашей машиной тусовалась...

----------


## Славина

> наша белочка постоянно под нашей машиной тусовалась...


Ой, какая хорошенькая  :Tender:  а у нас тоже есть белочка на фото, только очень мутно вышло, она в последний день, как мы собирались совсем рядышком с нами сидела, а как только мы достали фотик, чухнула, отказалась позировать  :Taunt:  вот и не успели мы её толком заснять.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> у нас тоже есть белочка на фото


Ой, девчата,сдается мне - это одна и таже белочка вам всем голову морочила! :Taunt:  Ведь если там столько белок, что у каждого своя - там должна быть ореховая роща, чтобы они все прокормились! Или лес и в самом деле - ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ!

----------


## Славина

> там должна быть ореховая роща


*Маш*, там сосны, а на соснах шишек полным-полно, да и от нас мусору тоже хватало, крошек да семечек :))))

----------


## sa-sha76

> наша белочка постоянно под нашей машиной тусовалась...


Алина какая прелесть слов нет  ..вот это просто  милашка....красотулька.. и так близко.....



> Или лес и в самом деле - ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ!


наверное волшебный..... а у нас в  парке Победы тоже белок море ,но они шугаются и никого к себе не подпускают ,только когда мимо проезжаешь видишь как они бегают по загородке туда -сюда....
вам дарю радугу..на удачу...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2826289m.jpg[/IMG]
а вот туман  ..то фото которое мне нравится больше всех а вот чем  ..не знаю  назвала  снимок . .тайна ....вид  из окна моей спальни  ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2876464m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

> сдается мне - это одна и таже белочка вам всем голову морочила


Не а, не одна! Я однажды наблюдала сразу 5-х, которые гоняли по верхушкам друг за другом. :Grin:  Или я сразу пять белок поймала?  :Blink:  Фигасе! Последняя бутылка пива была лишней :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Фигасе! Последняя бутылка пива была лишней


ОХ, насмешила! Мне даже полегчало! Смехотерапия! А то я сегодня без пива белочек ловлю, а точнее наблюдаю звездочки в глазах. Причем без всякого пива! :Blink:  Три кусочка скумбрии подарили мне неееезабываемые оЧуЧения!!!  :Meeting:

----------


## sa-sha76

> голубцы готовятся,


как вкусно  ух...



> надо срочно фотофильм мастрячить, сценарии к 2 свадьбам(обе повторные)-только еще в голове. а они 22 и 29, девочку крестить уже можно-40 дней прошло(чтоб вместе с разрешительной молитвой мамочке)-вобщем...
> В мыле ваша Курочка, но не забывайте меня...кой-когда всё ж "писану " пару фраз-а читаю всё, чтоб в курсе быть!!


заботушка ты наша..вот на тебя свалилось заботы работы....но ничего лето есть лето всем достаётся зато зимними вечерами отдохнём...
.
  а я сменила причёску   потянуло на новизну ... ..подстриглась, так что скоро и аву сменю...

----------


## Славина

> В мыле ваша Курочка, но не забывайте меня...кой-когда всё ж "писану " пару фраз-а читаю всё, чтоб в курсе быть!!


Пиши, *Курочка*, пиши  :Yes4:  на меня сегодня чего-то такая тоска напала днём, слёзы градом, а как прочитала твоё сообщение и куда всё подевалось и жизнь хороша и жить хорошо сразу стало  :Aga: 

*Андрей*, привет! :Smile3:  У нас тут мальчики бооольшая редкость  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> У нас тут мальчики бооольшая редкость


ага...всё больше-МУЖИ...ки :Taunt: 
Да и мы тут девочки пятизвёздочные...в смысле-хорошей выдержки, многолетней...
А помните, девчонки, как раньше?  раньше-то...как хороши, как свежи были рожи... :Grin: 

_Подзабыты приёмчики лёгкого флирта. 
А бывало, небрежно тряхнёшь головой, 
Залудишь с полстакана хорошего спирта, 
Скажешь парню: «Пошли. Ты сегодня со мной»..._

 :Girl Blum2:  ЗЫ.
Это я "вынырнула" из фотофильма-токо-токо до середины доплелась...Глазки уже не видят.
Всем спок.ночи,жители Флудористана!
А хто уже поднимается-тому-с добрым завтрашним утром!

----------


## Комик

В мужском полку прибыло, и это радует.Забежал на 5 сек, сегодня на свадьбу.Всем хорошего дня и вечера!:)))))))))

----------


## Славина

> В мужском полку прибыло, и это радует


Ну да  :Aga:  а то мы тут все, как в гареме, один хозяин на всех  :Grin:  хотя мы не сетуем, нас тут никто не обижает, всех приветствуют, цветы дарят, комплименты, а ты, Андрей, чем порадуешь, а знаю, стихами, давай заряжай  :Yes4:   :Grin: 

Ну прям, как у Аллегровой в песне: 

Привет Андрей! Привет Андрей!
Привет, Андрей, ну где ты был, 
Ну сочиняй свои стихи скорей!  :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> я еще и крестиком вышивать могу, и на машинке тоже могу..


Ну чё, это тоже ничего, в хозяйстве всякие пригодятся  :Grin: 
Ты если что, заходи, крестиком вышивать вышивай, но и не пропадай  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> старая ива, она вот-вот рухнет, держится на честном слове, недавно одна большая ветка надломилась


Докладываю, вчера эту ветку всё-таки спилили, сколько достали, остальное, извините вышки нет, до свидания.
Сегодня выхожу, вторая огромная ветка ивы уже лежит на земле, соседка еле успела отскочить, вовремя услышала скрип и хорошо, что ветка медленно опускалась, а не рухнула сходу, остался теперь накренённый огромный ствол, будем ждать, когда его ветром сдует.

----------


## sa-sha76

я тоже доложу  ..моя команда к конкурсу посвящённому дню торговли и питания готова,я только что вот с главной репетиции нашего выступления..только бы ди-джей меня не подвёл (это чужой ди-джей) кто на конкурсе будет за аппаратурой )  это неформальная встреча так что всё можно ожидать...буду надеяться что у нас всё получится...
сказать что боюсь-это не правда,  а вот волнуюсь  по мелочам ( сколько микрофонов  ,какая сцена..короче по техническим моментам..)да.... очень....

----------


## maknata

Ой, а мы наконец то уже посдавли документы, в Киев решили не ехать, хватит и 4-х вузов. Теперь бум ждать результаты..

----------


## Комик

> Ты если что, заходи, крестиком вышивать вышивай, но и не пропадай


Дело говорит Ириша, а то барышень много, а мужичков в кашкадроме маловасто будет :Grin: 
Короче не пропадай, заходи, а если что, то и по мужски и в личке поговорим или скайпе :Pivo:

----------


## Анастасия flu

Привет, флудористан, у меня вчера была маленькая дата РоВНО месяц как я живу в этом прекрасном доме под названием IN-KU. Мои достижения еще не очень большие , но чертовски приятно что за месяц с умела набрать авторитетный рейтинг в виде ваших спасибок.

----------


## Комик

> Привет, флудористан, у меня вчера была маленькая дата РоВНО месяц как я живу в этом прекрасном доме под названием IN-KU


Слушай, а у меня скоро пять уже будет. :Aga: 
Да, совсем забыл (старческий склероз :Grin: ) 
Доброго утра кашкадром :flower: , всем, кто уже проснулся. :Aga:  и готов на подвиги.

----------


## Анастасия flu

Да чем не юбилей, будем отмечать)

----------


## sa-sha76

забежала на секундочку сказать спасибо за поддержку.

.всё  последний рабочий день у меня был. в этой фирме...

.конкурс прошёл  моя команда выступила удачно..

*начальство довольно.*.сам коллектив в восторге от того что смогли...
.фото не могу выставить так как я свой фотик не брала,НО НАЧАЛЬСТВО СКАЗАЛО ФОТО БУДЕТ  ПОТОМ ПОКАЖУ........отдельное спасибо Курочке и Комику  фонограммы просто спасли.. всё....
..у меня завтра 2 заказа ....... убегаю готовится ..
.....всем удачных выходных......

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Сашенька, умница!!! Будем ждать фото! Сегодня опять не было времени здесь пофлудить - УВЫ! Но, ничего ! Длинными зимними вечерами, мы все наверстаем упущенное! Нальем чайку, конфеточек прикупим любимых и будем общаться! С чувством, толком, расстановкой! Делиться летними впечатлениями и , как это всегда бывает зимой, ЖДАТЬ  ВЕСНУ!!!
Всем удачи, кто завтра работает!!! :Tender:

----------


## maknata

Ой, а у нас сегодня было светопреставление!!!! Часиков в 6 вечера стало темно, почти как ночью, поднялся сильный ветер, а потом с неба посыпался град - размером с перепелиное яйцо! За всю свою жизнь не помню у нас такого. Причём летел он с разных сторон, и я поспешила ретироваться с балкона. Только и подумала - слава Богу, что вся семья дома и машинка в гараже. Правда боялись, чтобы окна не разбило. А потом полил дождь. Правда дождь - это мало сказано, ливень, водяная стена, так что не видно было соседних деревьев. И лило это всё минут сорок,внизу не видно было где дорога, где бордюр, где клумба - сплошная вода. Проскакивали мысли о вселенском потопе... :Blink:  Ндя... природа сердится таки на людей.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ой, а у нас сегодня было светопреставление!!!!


ВОТ ЭТО ДА ..НУ И ЛЕТО НЫНЧЕ.....



> Проскакивали мысли о вселенском потопе... Ндя... природа сердится таки на людей


жутковато всё таки когда об этом думаешь.......

всем доброе утро..кому то рабочее кому то выходное ...а у меня через неделю отпуск ..уезжаем семьёй в Башкирию на Павловское  будем отдыхать на плантонах(там такая лёгкая банька.(в смысле пар лёгкий), а из неё разомлев ныряешь в это водохранилище глубина 19 метров.  в этом году  для меня конечно банька  обломается, ну ничего зато семья отдохнёт......, будут гонять на лодках-моторках ,гидроциклах. а я собирать грибы.и конечно рыбачить  а сколько рыбы в тех местах...ммммм покажу фото с прошлого года..
ВОТ ТАК НАС ВСТРЕЧАЛИ..РЫБА КОПЧЁНАЯ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2867882m.jpg[/IMG]
ВОТ ТАКИЕ СОМЫ ТАМ ВОДЯТСЯ  158 СМ ВЕС 28 КГ....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2874026m.jpg[/IMG]
МОЯ ЛЮБИМАЯ ФОТКА- старая рыбацкая баржа....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2864810m.jpg[/IMG]
вот такая там красота..приезжие почему то называют это место местной Швейцарией..но там правда так здорово....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2855594m.jpg[/IMG]
.ну всё бегу на детский день рождения..  вечером свадьба всем пока...

.вот поделилась новостью легче стало..а то на радостях в зобу дыханье спёрло....

----------


## Анастасия flu

Сколько событий за один вечер, а я вчера тупо лежааал смотрела тв. И думала о смысле жизни и о отпуске который начинается 1 августа УРАААААААААААААА.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Доброй ночи, девчонки и мальчишки! Как всегда , после свадьбы сразу не спится! Перевариваю! Были и плюсы и минусы. Не могу вам врать. Плюсы: все ушли довольными, благодарили, брали визитки, есть два заказа уже. Минусы: жених напился до такой степени, что и в ЗАГСе и в кафе смотреть на него было неприятно, а потом он и вовсе исчез! Говорят, "хвалился харчами" где то в березках, растущих поблизости. Самое странное - невеста не была расстроена!!! И в моменты редких появлений молодого супруга, улыбалась и нежно целовала, хотя горько , я думаю, ей было в прямом смысле! Слава Богу, к концу свадьбы, он таки появился! И мы сделали сладкую дорожку к торту, бросили букет, подвязку и даже я уговорила его потерпеть с очередным перекуром, чтобы провести обряд снятия фаты, чего очень хотела невеста. Оператор в шоке! Она говорит, что нет ни одного удачного кадра, где невеста с женихом! Я тоже фотала, и везде она танцует ОДНА! В день своей свадьбы. Блиныч!!! Вот!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2829843.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

*rugej*, Маш, видимо день такой был. Я там в "синей тетрадке" чуток начала писать.. утром допишу свои приключения :Derisive:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Как всегда , после свадьбы сразу не спится! Перевариваю! Были и плюсы и минусы.


Машунь я тоже  сегодня аж до 6 утра не могла уснуть ..сорвала голос и сама виновата такая жара кондиционер не работает зал 100 человек ..напилась холдной воды из под крана  соки не спасали....  свадьба в районе  
.вела 9 часов..и всё говорила я ..стало вообще не возможно от жары ощущение что упаду в обморок от нехватки воздуха.

.предложила на улицу вынести столы и там продолжать я намотала с улицы в зал море километров в общем неувязки технически были

 гости как варёные раки сидят и пыхтят..даже не танцуют в общем час у меня были конкурсы для молодёжи и и клубняк.. мои молодые в микрофон просили гостей потерпеть ,что жара закончится  и всё начнётся ,чтобы гости все мои начиннания на улице  поддержали..что трудно в таких условиях работать...   
  приготовила романтичные моменты(танец в море, но не всё  что провела     не знала что у невесты платье такое  многоое просто не смогли из-за такиго подола...)
.но за 4 часа до окончания свадьбы раскочегарила я гостей..всё закончилось зажигательно ..весело  уезжала домой и понимала сделала что могла , но не всё ,что запланировала 
от программы задуманной ушла на 50 %  полный импровиз..ну что делать ..  но себя не грызу..считаю что в таких случаях не моя вина главное что гости развлекались ,отдыхали а то что я планировала провести об этом знают только молодые  а импровиз пошёл с их согласия...
молодые у меня были замечательные ..земляничный поцелуй прошёл на ура...да многое понравилось   им
.домой уезжала затаренная по полной програме спиртного разного 5 видов (а я ведь говорила что не пью )и чтобы я не отказалась они в тихушку в машину к мужу загрузили ему пожали руку и сказали спасибо за меня...я только дома всё увидела..... 
пусть и серединка смазана была но все понимали что не моя вина.....
вот мои молодые..
[IMG]http://*********ru/2841130m.jpg[/IMG]
вот как голосовали за первенца  только у грибов должны быть вместо коробочек корзиночки но молодые их дома забыли так что вот так получилось...победила девочка (собирал мухоморчик )
[IMG]http://*********ru/2822698m.jpg[/IMG]
а вот такой торт выносил повар счастье.....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2870829m.jpg[/IMG]
ну вот всё пошла отлёживаться .. ноги мои за 2 дня опухли и обувь не могу никакую на себя сообразить..даже сланцы....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А вот и нет.
> У меня молодые - красавчики!


Ну, у нас с Макнатой ,тоже не всегда такой ужас, случаются  и прекрасные пары, которым буквально отдаешь свою душу! И видишь, что они это понимают. И таких - большинство!!!

----------


## Славина

Да ребята, почитала ваши отчёты, мы вчера тоже работали, юбилей правда был, но без проведения, только живая музыка с нашей стороны.
 Шла и думала, как в такую жару люди будут танцевать, 100% просидим просто так, ан нет, сразу люди встали на небольшой перерывчик, потанцевали, сели опять за стол, а потом, как начались танцы и до упора, почти четыре часа без перерыва пели, ну разве что пару песен по просьбе юбилярши поставили таких, которых не поём. Танцевали до упаду, пот стирали платками, веерами обмахивались, но зажигали по полной. Всё прошло здорово!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Хорошо, что позитивных людей на свете БОЛЬШЕ!!! Ура, товарищи!!! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

*Маш*, привет!!!!  И всем доброго дня!!! 

А я сегодня праздную  :Yahoo:   прямо с утра  :Blush2:  у меня сегодня профессиональный праздник, День торговли!
 Ура, товарищи!!!

Всех угощаю

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ирочка, поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!! Твое предложение принято! Уже отхлебнула и оливкой закусила! Освежает! Особенно после моего обеда: на гарнир-рис плюс котлетка и хрустящие огурчики! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Все, сертификат у меня уже есть. Продам сегодня


*Андрей*, а как ты этот сертификат применяешь, я слышала про него, но в подробности не вникала, можешь рассказать?

Да, пусть твой сыночек поправляется побыстрей. Ох, уж эти мальчики, сколько с ними хлопот :)))

----------


## sa-sha76

> А я сегодня праздную прямо с утра у меня сегодня профессиональный праздник, День торговли!
> Ура, товарищи!!!


я тоже праздную  свой праздник..только насухую..с чашкой чая зелёного.
.а ещё стираем настилы... вечером едем в лес за липой(она уже цветёт  веничков  в баньку от простуды нужно заготовить) 
 а ещё  может уломаю мужа   за клубникой...её море только меня  он  не везёт....




> Андрей, а как ты этот сертификат применяешь, я слышала про него, но в подробности не вникала, можешь рассказать?


я писала о таком Ириш (по моему в собственных наработках )если что сброшу...там я ещё  просила сделать  мой текст красивым  документом  ...только последний год он  уже надоел  я пока не использую... сейчас другие фишки...

----------


## Комик

> Как всегда , после свадьбы сразу не спится! Перевариваю! Были и плюсы и минусы.


Взаимно Маша. :Yes4: 



> Маш, видимо день такой был.


Возможно, но только плюсов было намного больше. :Yes4: 



> домой уезжала затаренная по полной програме спиртного разного 5 видов (а я ведь говорила что не пью )


Почти слово в слово, только у меня три вида (водка, вино, коньяк)
Тогда и я отчитаюсь, уже из деревенского дома. :Aga: 
С утра ноут не ста включать, а иначе не поработаешь. :Grin: 

Вчера работал на свадьбе. Это была одна из лучших свадеб этого лета. Великолепная компания, где гуляло всего 27 человек.
Началось с приключений. В городе был какой-то митинг, плюс праздник пива решили местные власти замутить. 
Весь центр города перекрыт, транспорт не пропускают. Удалось уговорить ГАИшника (благо был в белой рубашке и галстуке), что везем аппаратуру на свадьбу, и через 10 минут машина уедет обратно. Уговорил :Grin:  
В середине свадьбы, еще одна проблема. Диджей подходит во время застолья и шепчет, что у нас полная  :Jopa: , ноут выключился напрочь. Запасной ноутбук с собой не брали, благо свадьба недалеко, плюс дополнительно есть минидисковая дека.
Просто ноут элементарно перегрелся от жары, да и старый уже, почти три года. Надо будет разобрать и почистить вентилятор, пыли там насосало жуть сколько. 
Поработали на деке, а через 20 минут ноут остыл (поставили его под вентилятор) и дальше работал без приключений.
Компания подобралась отменная. Гости 50\50 молодежь и старшее (мое) поколение. Причем старички зажигали еще покруче.
Решил попробовать два новых конкурса, что придумал недавно.
Кому интересно читайте здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...53#post4113253
и здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...51#post4113251
*Хочу заострить внимание на одном моменте.*
Я не сторонник когда на свадьбе много лирики, но невеста просила зажечь очаг и танец с папой. Девочка она, очень миленькая, такая миниатюрная принцесса. В самом конце свадьбы, во время зажигания семейного очага, меня пробило на лирику, много всего наговорил, на фоне музыки, а потом продолжил очаг тостом, за родителей, за тех, кто дал жизнь и поставил на ноги, кто вырастил и помог получить образование, за тех, кто дал путевку во взрослую жизнь. И еще не успели гости стоя допить, как продолжил, что когда дочь покидает отчий дом и прощается с фамилией отца, папам всегда бывает немножко грустно и тоскливо, а сегодня, она приглашает своего отца на танец, чтоб еще раз прижаться к дорогому родительскому плечу. Включил "Маленькую дочку" (Игоря Николаева) и на фоне музыки, сказал: Не забывай своих родителей, и оставь маленькую частичку своей доброты, в сердце отца. На глазах отца, невесты и гостей стали появляется слезинки.
Они так здорово и красиво танцевали, что потом на финальных аккордах, отец подхватил её на руки, покружил несколько раз и передал с рук на руки жениху, а сам смахнул слезы. :Yes4:  
Зал стоя плакал и аплодировал. В том числе и мы с работниками кафе. У меня иногда бывают на свадьбах лирические моменты, но чтоб вот так отец кружил взрослую дочь под музыку на руках, это было впервые. 
А потом была куча благодарностей, долго не мог заснуть на эмоциях, а утром так практически и не выспавшись, уехал в деревню. 
Здесь хоть и жара на улице, а в доме приятная прохлада. :Aga: 
Зацвел один из девяти купленных в этом году новых кустов роз.
Собственно что-то много я сегодня написал всего надоест читать всем :Blush2: 
Тогда вот фото роз и доброго дня кашкадром!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2856512.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> А я сегодня праздную  прямо с утра  у меня сегодня профессиональный праздник, День торговли!
> Ура, товарищи!!!


С праздничком Ириша! :flower: 



> Уже отхлебнула и оливкой закусила! Освежает! Особенно после моего обеда: на гарнир-рис плюс котлетка


Маша, про котлеты еще рано :Nono:  и Маришки с Аленкой нет, а то сейчас с котлет все перейдет сама знаешь куда :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маша, про котлеты еще рано


Ты прав! Раненько! С удовольствием прочла твой отчет. Ты пишешь, что не любишь лирических моментов. Я же - напротив, считаю, что они украшают свадьбу!!! С одной важной оговоркой: это уместно и замечательно воспринимается в компании интеллектуально и духовно развитых людей. В противном случае - это игра в одни ворота! Ты свою душу выкладываешь на тарелочку, с голубой окаемочкой, а это никому НЕ НАДО! :Blink:  И потом в душе неприятный осадок и чувство неудовлетворенности от ,в общем то, хорошо проделанной работы. Зато, когда видишь лучистые глаза и ,бывает, слезинки, понимаешь - все было не зря! :Yahoo: 
Кстати, спасибо за цветы! По-прежнему балуешь нас! :Tender:

----------


## Комик

> Ты пишешь, что не любишь лирических моментов. Я же - напротив, считаю, что они украшают свадьбу!!! С одной важной оговоркой: это уместно и замечательно воспринимается в компании интеллектуально и духовно развитых людей.


По большому счету, именно такие свадьбы и бывают в последнее время. :Yes4:  
Но вся лирика, должна быть в меру. :Aga:  
Я люблю лирическое завершение вечера и об этом уже не раз писал в разных темах.
Знаю многих ведущих (барышни конечно :Grin: ), у которых почти вся программа построена на лирике и гости уходят домой, без положительных эмоций, наплакавшись вдоволь. Причем есть такие, кому именно это и нужно.
Я наоборот, весь вечер веду свадьбу так, чтобы гости были на пике настроения :Yahoo: , а в самом конце, плавно перевожу в спокойный лирический настрой. :Yes4: 
Здесь есть еще одна веская причина, я не люблю продолжение банкета и лишние деньги, за "давайте еще на часик продлим", не беру.
Могу и так подарить час, если компания супер и просто самому не хочется с ними расставаться. :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Кстати, спасибо за цветы! По-прежнему балуешь нас!


Тогда еще закину, сегодня утром, 10 минут назад снял:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2901412.jpg[/IMG]
И еще 1-я махровая распустилась:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2897316.jpg[/IMG]
А так выглядит проход к нашему дому в деревне, сразу при входе в калитку:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2921895.jpg[/IMG]

Цветами занимается супруга, моя задача все вскопать и поливать, :Yes4:  
а "самая легкая работа" полоть грядки, это жена. :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Цветами занимается супруга, моя задача все вскопать и поливать,


какой же ты молодец ! такие цветы обалденные  розы просто чудо !спасибо !

 а я о жёлтых мечтаю..два раза пыталась посадить первый раз 2 куста и замёрзли была лютая зима а второй раз всё чудесено но как в питомнике перепутали цвета не знаю вместо жёлтой опять красная..

.вот так и  осталась при мечте..хоть твоими полюбуюсь  а росинки видно как ... просто прелесть
Комик угости малинкой а ?у нас нынче нет её  ..вообще не знаю как так  видимо замёрзла а так хочется.......



> Я наоборот, весь вечер веду свадьбу так, чтобы гости были на пике настроения


ага ага..тоже стараюсь но романтику я тоже люблю ..но всё должно быть  дозировано   ......





> С одной важной оговоркой: это уместно и замечательно воспринимается в компании интеллектуально и духовно развитых людей. В противном случае - это игра в одни ворота! Ты свою душу выкладываешь на тарелочку, с голубой окаемочкой, а это никому НЕ НАДО!


умничка  всё правильно подмечено.....

----------


## Комик

> вот так и осталась при мечте..хоть твоими полюбуюсь а росинки видно как ... просто прелесть


Ну я их малость с утра водичкой попрыскал :Blush2: , признаюсь. :Grin: 




> Комик угости малинкой а ?у нас нынче нет её


У нас ремонтантная (плодоносит до поздней осени :Yes4: ). Только еще начала недавно, а ягоды все супруга вчера собрала. :Yes4: 
Новые вызреют, сфотографирую. :Aga:  
Могу угостить северным виноградом. :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2926048.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> сын весёлый бегает,


Андрей, это самое главное!!! Значит дело идет на поправку! И вообще у детей косточки молодые, быстрее срастаются! Сама руку ломала! Правый локоть вдребезги! Ничего! 



> у мальчишки с палаты день рождения сегодня. Я как узнал. шариков накупил, провел несколько игр малоподвижных и безреквизитных, поздравили парня.


А за это - респект и уважуха!!! :Grin:  Благодаря таким событиям, дети верят в чудеса!!!
И,кстати, я тоже от нарезок не отказалась бы.  :Blush2:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Привет!
Давненько не заглядывала к вам. Рада добрым вестям от вас, хочу и своей радостью поделиться.
Сегодня у дочери был первый рабочий день. Господи, как вспомню свой первый выход на работу -поджилки трясутся, людей не знаешь, самой 19 - жуть...
Представляю, каково было ей... Тем более что пока она стажер инженера-эколога. Испытательный срок - 3 месяца. Компания крупная, просто так никто на административно-управленческую работу не принимается. Будем надеяться, что справится...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Могу угостить северным виноградом.


спасибо  ..очень аппетитный...у нас нынче тоже так много крыжовника  но он так быстро съедается....



> Ну я их малость с утра водичкой попрыскал, признаюсь.


эт ничего главное эффект какой  даже бархатистость лепестков видно.. а фотоаппарат наверное профессиональный да ?так грозу снять и цветы что даже слов нет...



> Я из больницы, сын весёлый бегает, у мальчишки с палаты день рождения сегодня. Я как узнал. шариков накупил, провел несколько игр малоподвижных и безреквизитных, поздравили парня.


какой молодец !вообще , так приятно что есть на Земле есть ещё энтузиасты... 



> Сама руку ломала! Правый локоть вдребезги! Ничего!


ну Маш ты даёшь !!!

Наташ удачи твоей дочурке ,да первый день это действительно трудно......

----------


## Комик

> эт ничего главное эффект какой даже бархатистость лепестков видно.. а фотоаппарат наверное профессиональный да


Обычная "мыльница, марки сапог (CANON ixus 860 is), а грозу дома другим.

*Papandr*, 
*rugej*, 
*natali30081970*, 
Всем привет! Маша, что сегодня на ночь, котлеты будут? :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маша, что сегодня на ночь, котлеты будут?


Ну, можно, конечно и котлеты! Хотя без Алены - это уже не то! Она столько фоток "съедобных" выставляла, что сразу аппетит появлялся! Скоро приедет! И будет нам фото-отчет! Маришка тоже должна вернуться! А Иришка, похоже сегодня работает, чтой-то не видать ее! Она тоже про котлетки мастер говорить (и готовить)! всем жаловалась, кроме вас! Поймала трояна. На форум захожу только через Мозиллу. Нет спецов- еще советов надавать?
Андрей, спасибо за нарезки! Для меня сейчас это актуально! Сама качать не могу - браузер "не разрешает"! Просили еще песню Алсу "Два сердца". Есть такая? Или невеста ошиблась и ее исполняет Гурцкая? Кто скажет?
Короче, мужчины! ПОМОГИТЕ!

----------


## Комик

> Ну, можно, конечно и котлеты! Хотя без Алены - это уже не то! Она столько фоток "съедобных" выставляла, что сразу аппетит появлялся! Скоро приедет! И будет нам фото-отчет! Маришка тоже должна вернуться! А Иришка, похоже сегодня работает, чтой-то не видать ее!


Да она на юбилее, а Алена с Маришкой скоро будут. :Yes4: 




> Просили еще песню Алсу "Два сердца". Есть такая? Или невеста ошиблась и ее исполняет Гурцкая? Кто скажет?
> Короче, мужчины! ПОМОГИТЕ!


Вот все сердца:
http://www.zaycev.net/search.html?qu...E5%F0%E4%F6%E0
Может невеста имела ввиду песню Алсу- Дуэт? :Blush2: 
Там как раз слова: Когда два сердца, бьются вместе, вместе и навсегда. :Yes4: 
Она есть на зайцах, вот: http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1274/127430.shtml
А я тебе в хорошем качестве могу скинуть в среду из дома, в деревне с модема плохо качает. :Tu:  
У меня в четверг свадьба, поэтому вернусь домой пораньше. :Yes4: 
Вот о чем сегодня подумал:
Представьте себе, что могло произойдти лет 25-30 назад, когда уходя из дома, кто-либо, оставил записку такого содержания: 
Я буду на фазенде, стучитесь в аську, если что, модем и ноут с собой, буду в скайпе и на мыле. 
Если уйду в лес, звоните на мобилу. Беру с собой мегафон и пчелайн.
Думаю приезд психушки, обеспечен. :Grin:  
А ведь примерно так говорю, когда кто-то спрашивает, как меня искать. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Алсу "Два сердца


Маш, судя по этой ссылке http://audiopoisk.com/index.php?q=%E...E5%F0%E4%F6%E0 
"Два сердца" могут петь как минимум с десяток человек...и-это РАЗНЫЕ песни, глянь!

Всем привет.
курочка докладывает. что трудовые будни бабушки в отпуске, ведущей по выходным для отдыха праздники идут своим чередом.
Огурцы маринуются, салаты и заготовки делаются, Анастасия выгуливается, даже еда изредка готовится...
на форум вылетаю наскоками-на минут несколько...и опять-в пахоту.
Но-сами ж знаете:"Как потопаешь-так и полопаешь!"

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот все сердца:


Вот, молодца! Спасибо! А по поводу



> в хорошем качестве могу скинуть в среду из дома, в деревне с модема плохо качает.


КАНЭШНА, подожду!!!
Интересный набор слов ты в конце выложил! Молодое поколение общается на этом языке! Значит и ты - МОЛОДОЙ!!!
И вАЩе, не удивлюсь, что скоро Машину времени изобретут! Эххх! Покатаемся!!!

----------


## Комик

> Но-сами ж знаете:"Как потопаешь-так и полопаешь!"


Привет Татьяна. :flower: 
Вся в заботах, вот такая бабушкина жизнь. :Aga:  Привыкай. :Yes4:  
А когда внуков будет больше, будет еще веселее. :Grin:  Проверено на собственном опыте. :Yes4: 
А у меня сегодня 5 месяцев на форуме, надо отметить :Grin: , пойду чайку глотну, в деревне это самый главный деревенский напиток :Aga: , после самогона. :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Молодое поколение общается на этом языке! Значит и ты - МОЛОДОЙ!!!


Так в душе всегда 25, и тянет к молодому противоположному полу в возрасте от 25 до 50 :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> "Два сердца" могут петь как минимум с десяток человек...


Да, уж, Танюш! Придется завтра звонить и уточнять: чего ж все-таки мы ищем?! А то поставлю не ту песню, и сюПриз получится. Только не факт, что приятный! Да, самое дорогое в современном мире - это ИНФОРМАЦИЯ (и здоровье)!!!
Тань, представляю, какой аромат у тебя в доме стоит от 



> Огурцы маринуются, салаты и заготовки делаются


 :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Так в душе всегда 25, и тянет к молодому противоположному полу в возрасте от 25 до 50


Комик, Комик! Ух, ФУлюган! Причем без всяких там котлеточек! :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

> Комик, Комик! Ух, ФУлюган! Причем без всяких там котлеточек!


Ага :Aga: . Познакомлюсь с молодой девушкой, в возрасте до 50 лет, а заодно и весом до 50 кг, чтоб на руках легче носить :Grin: 
зы. Маша песня точно дуэт, можешь не спрашивать. :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маша песня точно дуэт, можешь не спрашивать.


Лады! Тогда буду ждать в хорошем качестве! Спасибо! Еще одной проблемой меньше!  :Yes4: 
 Забыла сказать! По поводу девушки до 50 кг! Какая разница, сколько она будет весить? Ты ж все равно раскормишь! Готовишь для любимой  деликатесы - привык прикармливать золотых рыбок!!! :Taunt:

----------


## KAlinchik

> сегодня на ночь, котлеты будут


Ребята, ну вас на фиг:) вы как фото всякие еды повыставляете, я протаптываю дорогу к холодильнику....

----------


## Курица

> По поводу девушки до 50 кг! Какая разница, сколько она будет весить? Ты ж все равно раскормишь!


Я б сегодня ответила всем,  
 не боюсь быть освистанной дамами,-   
красоту не испортишь ничем -   
даже ста двадцатью килограммами! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Просили еще песню Алсу "Два сердца". Есть такая? Или невеста ошиблась и ее исполняет Гурцкая? Кто скажет?


*Маша*, "Два сердца" есть такая песня и поёт её Диана Гурцкая, если что, могу кинуть тебе в скайпе завтра, там быстрее.

Всем привет!!! Я с юбилея, счастливая и довольная, всё прошло здорово!!!!  :Aga: 
Не знаю, буду ли писать отчет, юбилей был экстренный, так что схватила тему с прошлого юбилея про мечты, имениннице 45 лет.
Мы засыпали её комплиментами, совершали ради неё подвиги, дарили цветы под лезгинки  :Ok: , строили машину мечты, которая сразу развалилась, как только тронулась с места и именинницу потеряли, так рванули на всей скорости  :Taunt:  а ещё главной мечтой у неё было иметь рядом надёжное плечо, то есть мужчину и что я сделала, я подарила ей пустую рамку и вложила туда чистый белый лист, с такими словами, чтобы иметь рядом с собой надёжного человека, нужно сначала сделать заказ в небесную канцелярию, сказала, чтобы она вписала в эту рамку, качества своего идеального мужчины, каким бы она хотела его видеть, или можно просто вклеить фото мужчины своей мечты и повесить над кроватью и он обязательно появится в её жизни и она поверила  :Aga:   :Ok: 
*Комику* нашему, отдельное спасибо за идею, выложенную в стендапе, прошло здорово  :Aga: 
А ещё классно прошла "песенно-ягодная викторина", это нашей Вятушки идея, если не ошибаюсь, и первый раз провела "рио-риту" это нечто  :Aga:  а я всегда боялась, это как с "дын-дыном", пока не провела. Только дудку нужно хорошую, у меня такая была громкая, как на футбольных матчах дудят, чтобы слышно было.
И "юбилейные держалки" на ура! :Ok: 
Да и вообще всё было очень весело. Компания своя, отпускать нас не хотели.
Всем доброй ночи.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я б сегодня ответила всем,
> не боюсь быть освистанной дамами,-
> красоту не испортишь ничем -
> даже ста двадцатью килограммами!


хорошее четверостишие можно в тему добавлю...

..покупаю электроннные весы..в магазине спрашиваю максимальный вес какой у каждых их этих ..мне говорят 150 и 160  кг муж в недоумении  ..Саша надеюсь ты до таких размеров не дойдёшь ?...ИСПУГАЛСЯ МОЙ ДОРОГОЙ ... 



> Всем привет!!! Я с юбилея, счастливая и довольная, всё прошло здорово!!!!


это так здорово .молодечик...



> А у меня сегодня 5 месяцев на форуме, надо отметить


поздравляю...



> И вАЩе, не удивлюсь, что скоро Машину времени изобретут! Эххх! Покатаемся!!!


и куда  бы ты Машунь рванула бы ,а ?ну как колись нам !



> на форум вылетаю наскоками-на минут несколько...и опять-в пахоту.
> Но-сами ж знаете:"Как потопаешь-так и полопаешь!"


да Курочка наверное все так

*а я никак не могу освоить фотоаппарат новый .*... как то у меня вот не получается всё запомнить   был простой самсунг 8 мегапикселей  сейчас полупрофи взяла..как запомнить режимы? голову сломала ,ну не инструкцию же с собой носить....?



> Значит так, из поцелуйной академии я взял себе


спасибо  можно наверное этот список  со временем и обновлять да ведь ?ну в смысле это актуально на свадьбах на все времена на любую пару....

----------


## Комик

> Какая разница, сколько она будет весить? Ты ж все равно раскормишь! Готовишь для любимой деликатесы - привык прикармливать золотых рыбок!!


Так я в деревне и кормлю сейчас себя подножным кормом, а кашкадром только цветочными фотоотчетами снабжаю. :Yes4: 
Сегодня ночью был небольшой дождь, запахи утром...
[IMG]http://*********net/1654283.jpg[/IMG]




> Ребята, ну вас на фиг:) вы как фото всякие еды повыставляете, я протаптываю дорогу к холодильнику..


Так фото еды сегодня нету, могу виноград предложить, тока он еще не поспел:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2933043.jpg[/IMG]

А вообще в деревне хорошо.
Вот вид на мою избушку с севера:
[IMG]http://*********net/1701386.jpg[/IMG]
А вот с юга:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2927923.jpg[/IMG]
Нафига нам Турция, у нас тоже все цветет. :Aga: 
Пойду сейчас кашу на деревенском молоке сварю.
А на обед щи из свежей капусты, плюс картошка с белыми грибами (все еще прошлогоднюю заморозку доедаю, скоро свежие пройдут)




> красоту не испортишь ничем - 
> даже ста двадцатью килограммами!


Эх, прижаться бы, а то все одни кости кругом. :Grin: 



> Всем привет!!! Я с юбилея, счастливая и довольная, всё прошло здорово!!!!


Привет Ириша, ктож в тебе сомневался-то, молодец! :flower: 




> Комику нашему, отдельное спасибо за идею, выложенную в стендапе, прошло здорово


Весьма польщен :Blush2: 




> а я никак не могу освоить фотоаппарат новый .... как то у меня вот не получается всё запомнить


Так ставь на автомат, електроника сама все сделает, а потом в ШОПе только подправить чуток и размер уменьшить.
Доброго утра кашкадром, чота много сегодня получилось написать, пора в огород, надо баню до ума доводить. :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Просили еще песню Алсу "Два сердца".


*Маш*, вот опять перечитала внимательно, у Алсу есть песня про два сердца, только она называется "Дуэт" ты бы уточнила  у своей невесты.

----------


## Славина

> чет не в теме я про дын дына


*Андрей*, тему дын-дына ты можешь спросить в теме "Марьина курилка" так будет по правилам  :Aga: 
Это небольшой постановочный танец.

----------


## Славина

> Познакомлюсь с молодой девушкой весом до 50 кг, чтоб на руках легче носить





> Эх, прижаться бы, а то все одни кости кругом


Вот и пойми этих мужчин, познакомятся хотят с "костями", а прижиматься к пышному телу, ну да, наверное это правильно, спать теплее будет  :Grin: 

Всем приветик и доброго дня!!!

Нашу иву всё-таки спилили, теперь бедным местным  кошакам спать и влюбляться негде  :Grin:  зато  на пне, оставшемся после ивы, влюбляются молодые парочки  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> куда бы ты Машунь рванула бы ,а ?ну как колись нам !


Сашенька!Во первых, я рванула бы в свою юность! Туда, где мама еще живая. Прижалась бы к ней и так происидела бы столько, сколько было бы можно. И говорила бы ей, как ее люблю, скучаю, какая она была необыкновенная и как сильно мне ее не хватает! Да простит меня Бог, но не было на земле человека, которого я любила сильнее ее, даже сын на втором месте. Был один момент. Отец рассказывал. Я была совсем крохой,годовалой девочкой. Мама ушла по делам и со мной остался отец. Как только за мамой закрылась дверь, я начала реветь. Папа мой, как мог меня успокаивал, убаюкивал, пытался развлекать, и попить и поесть предлагал. Короче, все было бесполезно!Рев перешел в ор, который продолжался более часа. В конце концов, он не выдержал и ушел во двор. Говорил, что был в таком состоянии, что хотел меня придушить. Поэтому и ушел, чтобы ничего мне не сделать плохого. Когда пришла мама, он ходил туда-сюда по двору. Мама бегом домой. Я к тому времени, так наоралась, что потеряла голос, хрипела, всхлипывая и завывая, как зверек.Мама взяла меня на руки, я к ней прижалась и , улыбаясь, сразу же уснула. Пришло мое солнышко, мое счастье! Дождалась! Больше она меня не оставляла. Даже когда она лежала в больницах(больное сердце)в Воронеже и я не могла ее видеть каждый день,мы писали друг другу письма. На тот момент я училась в начальной школе. И все эти мои каракули с ошибками мама сохранила, сейчас они у меня. Иногда достаю,вспоминаю те годы...

----------


## Запятая

> Нашу иву всё-таки спилили, теперь бедным местным  кошакам спать и влюбляться негде


Аяяяй, котов "обездомили"! Драма в духе "Кошкин дом"! Желаю вашим мохнатым скорее найти себе замену, хотя жо зимы еще долго, но чтобы встретили они ее во всеоружии!

----------


## maknata

> А вообще в деревне хорошо.
> Вот вид на мою избушку с севера:


Вот же, млин, поймала себя на мысли - а на фик нам машина времени? Если можно съездить друг к другу в гости и вернуться на пару месяцев назад или вырваться вперёд. Смотрю на цветы у Комика и ловлю себя на мысли - а у нас они цвели в начале июня... Вспоминаю, как гостила у Курочки и мне казалось что время остановилось... Может потому что солнышко там садиться гораздо позже чем у нас, может потому, что у них всё размеренно, чинно, неспешно... Эх, как хочется бросить хоть на пару дней всю эту гонку по вертикали и горизонтали, и опять пойти к Татьяне (Курочкиной подружке) в баньку, побегать с голой попой к речке Пачковке (может быть я таки б совершила подвиг и окунулась в её воды, в тот раз моей отваги не хватило :Grin: ),посидеть в женской компании, болтать без умолку, смотреть на горящие дрова и совершенно не наблюдать время.... Я благодарна Боженьке, что это у меня было! Хотя даже самой не вериться, кажется что это был волшебный сон.
Как же хорошо, что живём мы все в разных уголках нашей планеты, и имеем такую возможность - путешествовать не только по планете, но и во времени. Как же хорошо, что все мы разные, и нам так интересно общаться друг с другом! Ой, как же я всех люблю! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Вспоминаю, как гостила у Курочки и мне казалось что время остановилось... Может потому что солнышко там садиться гораздо позже чем у нас, может потому, что у них всё размеренно, чинно, неспешно...


да,Наташ, у нас в городке, окруженном крепостной стеной, действительно время остановилось...
[IMG]http://*********net/1665656.jpg[/IMG] 
утром я просыпаюсь под колокольный перезвон. а из окна виден Храм Михаила Архистратига,построенный в честь победы над французами в 1812 году на пожертвования горожан
[IMG]http://*********ru/2885770.jpg[/IMG] 




> Эх, как хочется бросить хоть на пару дней всю эту гонку по вертикали и горизонтали, и опять пойти к Татьяне (Курочкиной подружке) в баньку, побегать с голой попой к речке Пачковке (может быть я таки б совершила подвиг и окунулась в её воды, в тот раз моей отваги не хватило),посидеть в женской компании, болтать без умолку, смотреть на горящие дрова и совершенно не наблюдать время....


моя школьная подруга Татьяна часто вспоминает наш с тобой  голоп*пый поход к Пачковке. .. Вот она -на моем юбилее
[IMG]http://*********net/1640056.jpg[/IMG] 
Помнишь, как мы собирали под дождем чернику, пока поднимались в горку по лесу-шли к моей мамочке...
У неё расцвел опять ее любимый цветок-подарил целых 28 соцветий...вот красавец какой-полюбуйтесь
[IMG]http://*********ru/2940045.jpg[/IMG] 
Названия не знаю, знаю только, что он не всех такой красотой балует...только тех, кто заслуживает, как моя мама...



> Я благодарна Боженьке, что это у меня было! Хотя даже самой не вериться, кажется что это был волшебный сон.


Да, до сих пор помню, что ты у меня в прихожей (а больше негде было!!!!) спать была положена :Vah: 
КАК давно это было-больше 3 лет уже прошло...и как недавно...

Вообще-слава Форуму, нас перезнакомившему!Любой из нас, имеющий мало-мальски изрядную сумму (на билеты) спокойно может быть уверен в незабываемом путешествии по бескрайним просторам Земли (а не только России), потому что везде есть ОНИ: ИН-Куссницы и ИН-Куссники, те, кто "одной крови"...и накормят, и напоят, и спать улжат...а уж баснями-то просто закормят-ибо-тамадЫ)))))))))))))

Спасибо,Наташ. что вернула меня на 3 года назад..........
Будешь в наших краях- куда зайти-помнишь...Рижская, дом 7, первый подъезд, квартира на 1 этаже, как войдешь налево и налево :Meeting: 
Видишь, я уже зову!
[IMG]http://*********net/1682042.jpg[/IMG] 
(кстати-снимок этот сделала форумчанка Эля(Мари Эл), которая с семьей приезжала на денек в августе 2009-го,вот мы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2916492.jpg[/IMG] 

А посему-будете в наших краях-не проходите мимо!!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вообще-слава Форуму, нас перезнакомившему!


Вот, правда твоя, Танюшка!!! Столько друзей и, главное, единомышленников, в одном месте - это круто!!! Глядишь, и в реале встретимся! По крайней мере, мне этого очень хочется!!! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Глядишь, и в реале встретимся! По крайней мере, мне этого очень хочется!!


Гражданка Ручьева, специально :Ok:   для ТЕБЯ-"выписала" тебе человека. с которым ты реально можешь встретиться, ибо он из ваших краёв.
Знакомься, новенькийййййййййй!
(тут-барабанная дробь)
и, под аплодисменты онемевшей :Vah:  Маши появляется...нет, не Дубровский...а Виталий Жданов,ник 
*Ведущий 36 rus*
Регистрация:
18.07.2011
Адрес:
*Воронеж*
 :Derisive:

----------


## maknata

> Помнишь, как мы собирали под дождем чернику, пока поднимались в горку по лесу-шли к моей мамочке...


Конечно, Танюш, помню! Мне, степовичке (выросшей в степи) ваши леса до сих пор кажутся сказкой! И наши с тобой мокрые "репутации", выглядывающие из-под зонтиков при наклоне за чудо ягодами, безумно вкусными, запомнились мне на всю жизнь! И твоя мамочка, сыпящая как и ты афоризмами и анекдотами, и племяшка! И Татьяна, и её муж, и вообще ваш город - это нельзя забыть. И этот чистый колокольный звон. И ваш монастырь... Нет, я этого не забуду НИКОГДА! Танюшик, я вас очень люблю!!!!! Знай, что где-то в степях Украины я молюсь за вас, чтобы вы все были здоровы, чтобы у вас всё было хорошо! :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> для ТЕБЯ-"выписала" тебе человека. с которым ты реально можешь встретиться, ибо он из ваших краёв.


Тань, спасибо, конечно! Но я его не знаю! Как там  поется:" Лучше раз во... Псков смотаться, чем в... Воронеж сорок раз!"  :Taunt: 
Да! Забыла добавить! Мы уже разговор заводили о встрече жителей Флудористана! 
Я, собственно, это и имела ввиду, когда писала о встрече в реале! Вопрос еще открыт!

----------


## Курица

> Тань, спасибо, конечно! Но я его не знаю!


 :Grin: так за чем дело стало?
А насчет "я его не знаю"-так это мой племянник-был маленький-ему говорят:"Олег, ты уже большой. скоро в школу пойдешь!", а он:"Неа, не хочу в школу!"
- А почему?
- А я там никого не знаю...-и в рёв :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Танюш, повторюсь!



> Лучше раз во... Псков смотаться, чем в... Воронеж сорок раз!"

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, повторюсь!


ДЫК...намек (тоооооооооооонкий намек на толстые обстоятельства) понят,Ручьёва...
Велкам!!!!
*
Расстояние г. Воронеж - г. Псков по автодороге - 1174 км*

Доехать на авто от города Воронежа до Пскова можно по следующему маршруту:

*Воронеж* <-- 58 км (М 4) --> Конь-Колодезь <-- 5 км (М 4) --> Хлевное <-- 26 км (М 4) --> Задонск <-- 49 км (М 4) --> Елец <-- 23 км (1Р 119) --> Афанасьево <-- 20 км --> Измалково <-- 24 км --> Красная Заря <-- 18 км --> Хомутово <-- 18 км --> Верховье <-- 87 км --> Орел <-- 23 км (А 141) --> Нарышкино <-- 21 км (А 141) --> Горки <-- 38 км (А 141) --> Карачев <-- 27 км (А 141) --> М3 (1) <-- 20 км (А 141) --> Брянск <-- 24 км (А 141) --> Глинищево <-- 30 км (А 141) --> Летошники <-- 10 км (А 141) --> Косик <-- 16 км (А 141) --> Черкасская <-- 13 км (А 141) --> Сеща <-- 41 км (А 141) --> Рославль <-- 8 км (А 141) --> Остер <-- 22 км (А 141) --> Стодолище <-- 22 км (А 141) --> Шаталово <-- 8 км (А 141) --> Прудки <-- 9 км (А 141) --> Мурыгино <-- 40 км (А 141) --> *Смоленск* <-- 28 км --> Ольша <-- 100 км --> Велиж <-- 99 км --> Невель <-- 54 км (М 20) --> Пустошка <-- 63 км (М 20) --> Опочка <-- 40 км (М 20) --> Новгородка <-- 39 км (М 20) --> Остров <-- 43 км (М 20) --> Череха <-- 1 км --> Лопатино <-- 7 км --> *Псков*
 :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Расстояние г. Воронеж - г. Псков по автодороге - 1174 км


Всего то?! Для бешеной собаки( я собака- ты знаешь) и сто верст - не крюк!!! Сезон свадеб закончится, обсудим!
Дальше я должна стать в третью позицию, густо покранеть и , потупя взор, промолвить: " Я ,конечно, не напрашиваюсь, но очень хо-ца!" :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> Смотрю на цветы у Комика и ловлю себя на мысли - а у нас они цвели в начале июня... Вспоминаю, как гостила у Курочки и мне казалось что время остановилось... Может потому что солнышко там садиться гораздо позже чем у нас, может потому, что у них всё размеренно, чинно, неспешно... Эх, как хочется бросить хоть на пару дней всю эту гонку по вертикали и горизонтали, и опять пойти к Татьяне (Курочкиной подружке) в баньку, побегать с голой попой к речке Пачковке (может быть я таки б совершила подвиг и окунулась в её воды, в тот раз моей отваги не хватило),посидеть в женской компании,


А вот фигушки :Nono: , тут придется терпеть мужскую компанию :Grin:  
И с голой попой бегать по огороду, благо на неделе в деревне народу мало и в основном приезжают на выходные большая часть :Aga: . 
Но ради голой попы, местные алкоголики будут не против понаблюдать за компанией, а если нальют, то тогда уже от них фиг отвяжешься. :Vah: 
А в деревне действительно хорошо, у меня вдоль дорожки стоят светодиодные фонари на солнечных батареях. Они днем заряжаются, а ночью светят. Зато как хорошо, вышел ночью пописать под кустик и светло. Жена когда одна в доме ночует, из вытаскивает из земли и ставит в комнате и на веранде, боится одна дома в полной темноте спать. С утра сегодня сделал пару кадров. Вот первый:
[IMG]http://*********net/1738124.jpg[/IMG]





> и, под аплодисменты онемевшей Маши появляется...нет, не Дубровский...а Виталий Жданов,ник 
> Ведущий 36 rus
> Регистрация:
> 18.07.2011
> Адрес:
> Воронеж


Татьяна, так направляй его в кашкадром, глядишь валерьянки понюхает. :Pivo: 




> Да! Забыла добавить! Мы уже разговор заводили о встрече жителей Флудористана! 
> Я, собственно, это и имела ввиду, когда писала о встрече в реале! Вопрос еще открыт!


Вот закончится свадебный бум к октябрю-ноябрю, можно и подумать, а так придется клиентов бросать, нехорошо. :Yes4: 
Глядишь не только те, кто здесь пишут, но и те, кто читают (гости) подтянутся. Сегодня пасмурно, нет такой жары, хотя наверняка не надолго. Махровая роза набирает новые бутоны.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2921625.jpg[/IMG]

зы. Доброго утра кашкадром :flower:

----------


## Славина

> А в деревне действительно хорошо


И правда, как у тебя там хорошо  :Aga: 




> вышел ночью пописать под кустик


Так вот чем ты поливаешь свои кустики, что они у тебя такие красивые  :Grin: 




> Жена когда одна в доме ночует, из вытаскивает из земли и ставит в комнате и на веранде, боится одна дома в полной темноте спать


Я тоже боюсь темноты, а в своём доме наверное в жизни не согласилась бы одна ночевать, ну хоть с каким нибудь котом  :Grin: 

Всем доброе утро!!

*Комик*, спасибо тебе за цветы, правда, с утра это очень поднимает настроение и теперь смело можно отправляться на подвиги!!! Улетела (но не на метле  :Nono: )  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Доброго утра кашкадром


Доброе утро!



> Татьяна, так направляй его в кашкадром, глядишь валерьянки понюхает.


Попробую пригласить.
Ой. как хорошо. что ты,Комик, у нас демократичный Султан, а не авторитарного плана деспот-позволяешь нам ...того...с другими мужиками...общаться-вон,Андрюшу  пригласил, теперь вот-Виталю... :Tender: 



> А в деревне действительно хорошо, у меня вдоль дорожки стоят светодиодные фонари на солнечных батареях. Они днем заряжаются, а ночью светят.


такая ностальгия по детству. проведенному летом в деревне у бабушки...до сих пор-глаза прикрою-вижу всё до мелочей и даже запах луга. что у бабушки недалеко от дома, чувствую...медвяный такой...
Царствие им небесное. моим бабушкам и дедушкам, и вечный покой!..



> Всем доброе утро!!


привет,Ирин. Я тут вчера пофлудила всласть-за многие дни...девочки мои вчера уехали пораньше(надо было купаться), лднем салаты делала-весь день на кухне-вот ночью и оторвалась.



> Улетела (но не на метле


и я улетела...на рынок за перцами и помидорами...следующий салатик на зиму ваять... :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> и я улетела...на рынок за перцами и помидорами...следующий салатик на зиму ваять.


Удачи *Танюш* и когда ты всё успеваешь  :Meeting:  у меня когда руки опускаются, я тебя вспоминаю и сразу всё становится на свои места  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> и когда ты всё успеваешь


дык :Vah: Ирин...Я ж - женщина "большая", "крупная" - меня много-и я везде... :Meeting: 

ЗЫ. МуЩинам-про я "крупная"-уточнение:

_Мысли скачут по черепу белками, 
За бока себя горестно щупаю: 
До чего ж мужики стали мелкими, 
Если смеют назвать меня крупною!!_ 
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Комик

> Так вот чем ты поливаешь свои кустики, что они у тебя такие красивые


А то, мочевина панимаешшшь. :Taunt: 




> Я тоже боюсь темноты, а в своём доме наверное в жизни не согласилась бы одна ночевать, ну хоть с каким нибудь котом


Я готов :Yes4: , только костюм кота не надо :Nono: , я так согласен. :Yes4: 



> Улетела (но не на метле


Счастливого полета и не забывай приземлятся в кашкадроме. :Yes4: 



> Ой. как хорошо. что ты,Комик, у нас демократичный Султан,


Мы мирные люди и наш бронепоезд, стоит на запасном пути...
Социалистическое воспитание Татьяна. :Aga: 




> и я улетела...на рынок за перцами и помидорами.


А я пешком пошел, мне метрв пять, там и перцы, там и помидоры с баклажанами в теплице.. :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> До чего ж мужики стали мелкими


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> и не забывай приземлятся в кашкадроме


Слюшаюсь, товарищ Султан  :Yes4:   :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Названия не знаю, знаю только, что он не всех такой красотой балует...только тех, кто заслуживает, как моя мама...


танюша это цветок называется эухариус..очень он мне тоже нравится....

а я жаловаться.......просто не кому больше.....  какая же пора горячая  а гости так и прут простите за выражение..я вчера до тошноты на кухне  гттовила с утра до ночи нас с моей семьёй 8 человек   ... приехали из города    к маме моей племянники  с взрослыми детьми ... ну вот 2 дня у нас жили... мама дорогая...я от плиты не отходила  а ещё собраны ягоды смородины... муж купил вишни .. и ещё поспели огурцы.....короче сегодня они только уехали а я  с утра закатала  банки с компотом сижу надеюсь что отдыхать буду  звонит вторая партия сегодня вечером приезжают....вот сижу реву блин   .это как же так тормозить надо что деревня... прополка ....заготовки.....  да эта моя тошнота снова вернулась..ооооой хочу в детство обратно....

вы не подумайте  я сильная только почему то не двужильная..ползаю  стираю настилы а городские сидят за спиной и ржут  вот ведь как весело уточка ползает по полю...ух какая я сегодня  нервная  .

скорей бы уж отработать эти 2 дня и уехать отдыхать.

.как же уже эта жара под 40 надоела   хочу кондиционер и вентилятор и море под боком ......
 в речке не купаюсь боюсь инфекции у нас забор воды сделали как то что то не то да ещё утопают со страшной силой..

 а вот мой ёжик..для поднятия боевого духа   ..
[IMG]http://*********net/1723779m.jpg[/IMG]
и моя птичка в кустах земляники...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2893978m.jpg[/IMG]

ну всё .....пошла опять кашеварить..

----------


## Славина

> ух какая я сегодня нервная .


*Сашулечка*, милая, нельзяяяя.
Бывают запарки у всех, держись, блин, да впрягай их всех помогать тебе!!! 
Я помню, когда в моей семье случилось несчастье с нашим малышом, я так хотела, чтобы ко мне приехала моя мама и побыла со мною, хоть чуть-чуть, а вместо неё приехала орава моих двоюродных братьев и сестёр и я впряглась на целых две недели кормить, поить и развлекать их, хорошо, что они потом уехали, так как у нас закончились к тому времени все денежные запасы.

----------


## sa-sha76

> а вместо неё приехала орава моих двоюродных братьев и сестёр и я впряглась на целых две недели кормить, поить и развлекать их,


ойййй ей  вот и мне это же предстоит..ну ладно простите что вот сорвалась..может привыкну  что всё всегда не вовремя  и так не буду реагировать... 

скажите мне кулинарные искусницы чем можно закрасить красную вишню(она не малиновая   а именно ярко красная..) ?чтоб вкусно было а ?сделала на пробу а компот бледный  а  у нас нынче только такая.может смородины добавить ?

пеку кабачковый торт.
.кабачков нынче  ууух..просто море......скоро салаты начну хоты лучше заморожу  ..потом зимой всё в ход пойдёт ....


урааа !сообщаю  вентиляторы уже на пути к моему дому....   так что вечером буду человеком.....милой тихой спокойной хозяйкой ,а не взъерошенной  как воробей . какая я сейчас перед компом сижу....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вентилятор-можно...


спасибо!  наверное муж почуял что мне тут уже подогнали  вентилятор так везёт скорей сам . да целых 2..так что оживу.....
. 

 а у вас какая погода ребятки ?как вы держитесь ?
ириш  ..ты там как шоколадка уже ? 

комик на крыше загорает ?а может и не загорает  вооще..а вот Маша и Андрей просто не представляю  как у них с загаром  ...курочка дорогая наверное пока с внучкой гуляет загорает ...
  у меня передых в один день мои гости поехали к моей маме ожоги лечить ...вчера  целый день с утра и до 4х загорали..я говорила сгорите  но меня не послушали ..сегодня всю ноченьку кефиром мазали да охали..во  что значит не слушаться..да ведь ? 
  моя вторая парта ура приезжает только завтра вечером так что есть время продохнуть и с новыми силами в бой

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Кстати, я под Воронежем служил пять лет.


Это хорошо! Только Воронежская область - она большая и здесь не только



> степь увидел за окном - ужас!


но и  много лесов! А основные реки: Дон, Хопер, Ворона. Мне повезло! Наш город окружен лесом почти со всех сторон. При въезде в город - мост через реку Ворону. По берегу и вверх Телермановский  смешанный лес, некоторые его участки считаются заповедными! В моем районе города, где я живу, в получасе ходьбы, сосновый лес, который тянется очень далеко! Если его пройти( или проехать, по накатанным дорогам, где меньше песка), то мы попадем на реку Хопер, с ее многочисленными ответвлениями, носящими устоявшиеся местные названия: Ловчик, Щучки, Крутой песочек, Поворинский ручей. Все местные отчетливо знают - где это. Когда-то в наших реках, особенно в Хопре, водилось много рыбы! Такой, как : лещь, плотва, красноперка, щука, судак, сом, линь. Отец мой всю жизнь был любителем рыбалки. И каждое лето мы проводили на Хопре, километрах в 60 от города. В Селе Третьяки. Там тоже местные дают названия самым красивым и приметным местам. Наша стоянка носила( и носит) несколько странное название:Кобылячка! Не знаю почему! Но так! Места там тоже очень красивые. Мы видели там бобров, ласку(очень часто), иногда кабанов. На противоположном берегу росло много ежевики( синяя малина, кто не знает). Так вот, когда мы ее собирали, из нее очень вкусный компот, видели следы оленей и волка. Отец, выросший в лесу, привил нам с братом любовь к природе, реке, лесу! Научил, как держать стоянку в порядке, не нанося природе вред и не засоряя ее. Он воспринимал лес и реку, как кормильцев. Родился в 1945 году. После войны голодновато было и детей родители сами посылали в лес: рвать лесной щавель, собирать грибы и ягоды и ловить на реке рыбу.Собиралась ватага ребятишек и айда в лес! Когда отец повзрослел, завел семью, то все, начиная с мамы, прошли эту лесную школу! Он учил нас отличать травы, из которых получается вкусный, душистый и полезный чай. В основном это были чабрец, мать-и-мачеха и моя обожаемая лесная мята!А если в чай добавить еще и корень или лист шиповника, то получится бешеная смесь сплошных витаминов! Сейчас с рыбой стало плоховато. После того, как появились электро-удочки, некоторые непуганые идиоты, свели ее количество до минимума! Теперь, если хочешь поймать достойную рыбу, нужно покупать путевку в Хоперский заповедник, там еще ловится! Такой вот он - край наш Воронежский!




> Вот закончится свадебный бум к октябрю-ноябрю, можно и подумать,


Подумаем, обсудим, ничего не забудем!!!




> Комик, спасибо тебе за цветы,


Правда, Ириш, уже традиция! Цветы от мужчины каждый день! Любая женщина нам позавидует!!! :Taunt: 




> и я улетела...на рынок за перцами и помидорами...следующий салатик на зиму ваять.


Танюшка, ты АКИ пчела! Все в трудах и заботах!!! Представляю, как твой "склад готовой продукции" забит разноцветными, вкусными баночками! :Ok: 

Ах, да! Совсем забыла поздороваться! Доброе утро всем, всем, всем!!! И удачного дня!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> у меня передых в один день


Сашенька, держись!!! Всего одна партия осталась(гостей). А вообще, я в таких случаях ставлю на место! У меня тоже такие родственники есть, приезжают. Двоюродный брат с семьей. Его прЫнцесса(жена) тоже только ходит, заказы делает: хочу то, хочу другое и главное -пива побольше! Пьет его как воду, одна за день литров семь- десять выпивает легко! Я сначала рвалась, покупала. Потом думаю: я че, больная?! Куплю пару бутылок( мне оно и даром - не нАТЬ) и уточню: кому ,мол, этого мало, покупайте сами. И все, проблема решилась! Так, что, нужно только правильный курс взять и придерживаться! С нахалами - только так, а не иначе!!! :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет ВСЕМ! Я приехала. Навожу порядки.....

----------


## Матильда 1967

Хосподи!!!!!!!!!!1А я думала,что это только у меня такие проблемы....с гостями...Да с прЫнцессами...Ужасть!!!!!!!Каждые выходные работаю-свадьбы двухдневки...Заранее всем это (специально)проговорила....Фикушки...То одни,то другие...А ты же,говорят,все равно в отпуске...отдыхай с нами в будние дни...Вот и возим их то на речку,то на озеро...Почти все ,что зарабатываю-прожираем(простите,но иначе не назовешь)пропиваем....Я уже выходные дни жду,чтобы отдохнуть на свадьбах....Там хоть готовить не надо и убирать...
Саша,а ты что с  кабачками делаешь?У нас их тоже целое море...По-началу,пока не было баклажан,я их жарила...потом с майонезом и чесночком...А вот заготовки ни разу не делала...
У нас ТАКАЯ!!!жарища!!!!!!!!!!!И сплитсистема нифига не помогает(конечно,столько народищу,дверь туда-сюда)Вроде обещают на этой неделе дожди...Может перед дождем такое марево...

----------


## maknata

> а ты что с кабачками делаешь?


Попробуй вот такой рецептик - на дно литровой банки :чеснок и укроп, кабачки режешь на 4 части (надо брать мелкие, чтоб в банку по длине уместились) и складываешь в банку. На 1 банку 1 столовая ложка сахара, 1 столовая ложка уксуса, 1 чайная ложка соли, заливаешь кипятком и стерилизуешь 20 минут. Потом закупориваешь. Вкусняшка получается! :Ok: 
А я сейчас на море, Азовском! Сижу под тентом на берегу, море в трёх метрах от меня плещется, вода теплаяяяяя!!!!!!!! Правда ночью опять домой, но в пятницу вечером опять сюда, и до вечера воскресения. Эх, жаль фотика нет! Хотя попробую на вебкамеру бука что то снять, если получится :Derisive:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Привет всем! С этими заготовками сам становишься, как вареный овощ.
У нас нынче яблок уродилось - море, только жара такая стоит, что они сыпятся, как переспевший горох. Вот я и решила, хоть и недозрелые, в компоты и сухофрукты их превращать. Повидла и цукатов с прошлого года завались осталось, поэтому решила не изобретать велосипед, а по старинке - сушить и консервировать.
Кстати, в прошлом году для эксперимента в повидло яблочное добавляла то апельсин, то лимон, то дыню, то просто ванилин или корицу - и все партии получались с ароматами. Попробуйте, может, понравится.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> А я сейчас на море, Азовском! Сижу под тентом на берегу, море в трёх метрах от меня плещется, вода теплаяяяяя!!!!!!!!


Везет тебе... А я все только мечтаю...
Муж сильно занят на работе, тоже самый сезон строительно-кровельных работ - сами понимаете.
Димку определить в ВУЗ надо, сегодня уже из одного звонили, убедительно просили, чтобы сделал выбор в их пользу, А он - как будто кум королю, сват министру: я, говорит, подумаю, у меня еще варианты имеются... - и на работу умчался. Не хочет у родителей на мелкие (и немелкие) расходы просить - вкалывает подсобником на стройке 6 дней в неделю уже целый месяц...
А на море хочется... В прошлом году в Евпатории были, в этом году в планах - Одесса... Мечтаю пока только...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Привет ВСЕМ! Я приехала


Ура! Наш любимый Дядя Федор прррррриехал! Теперь мы вдвое больше сена для нашей Мурки запасем!!!
Извини, Мариш, вырвалось!!! Очень рада, что ты дома и будешь появляться во флудилочке! Такой вопросик:неужто никаких фоточек не привезла?! А если есть, покажи, хоть уголочек! Скоро Алена вернется! Она точно фоток припасла немало! ТоШ покажет!!!




> А я сейчас на море, Азовском!


Класс! Я тоже на Азовском отдыхала в 13-летнем возрасте. Из воды не вылазили с сестрой! А какие там были вкусные фрукты! ВеСЧЬ!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Машуня, спасибо тебе дорогая! Мне приятно, что ты мне рада :flower: 
И еще такими словами...чессслово, очень трогательно...
Рассказать есть конечно ЧТО, просто не уверена, кому оно надо?!!! :Grin: 
Это ж не мой личный блог... :Blush2:  Но если интересно, можно и потрындеть :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Но если интересно, можно и потрындеть


Маришка! Не знаю, кому как, а мне интересно!!! Жду!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Мариш, ну чего ты молчишь?! Я жду, жду, хожу кругами... :Blush2:  Ну скажи хоть словечко! Может в личку пойдем?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

:Tender: 
У нас сейчас ТАКОЙ ЛИВНЯКА! ужас! я решила немножко к ноуту припасть...
Маш, не знаю чего писать то :Blush2: 
У меня это была такая себе авантюрка.
Восемь лет назад я училась на отделении графики и эта дЭвушка была моим преподом, уже не помню как мы с ней списались, наверно когда у меня инет появился, и вот общались мы только по инету, а тут решились на совместный отдых. Мы когда вчера сидели в Одессе на Куликовом поле и начали все вспоминать, как это мы собрались и решились на такой шаг? прям сами себе удивлялись.
Насчет фоток...
Обхихаться...Я фотик взяла, мыльничку. Так мы восемь дней болтали-болтали-болтали...а снимать то нас было некому, вот ведь, блин. Хорошо, что в последний день Таня говорит:" Сними для моей мамы, хоть где мы были..." :Vah: и я срочно побежала снимать
Но мы не только целыми днями трындели. На третий день, мы решили внести культуру в свой отдых и поехали на Коблевский винзавод, естественно с дегустацией их продукции :Taunt:  Щас покажу кратко наш экскурс...
Там мы надегустировались по самую завязку и до хаты, хорошо, что дождь в этот день пошел и мы остались дома, а то как бы пошли шорох делать! А так мы скромно уснули под шум дождя...
На выходные приехал Геша и мы были в Аквапарке, тож такая культурная программка. 
Сейчас фотик подключу и чего нибудь покажу :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сейчас фотик подключу и чего нибудь покажу


Ура!!! Фотки будут!!!!!!! жду, Маришечка, с нетерпением!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

:Blush2: 

Ну щас, щас...потерпи трошки

Я их сожму, а то у меня инет плохенький....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У неё расцвел опять ее любимый цветок-подарил целых 28 соцветий...вот красавец какой-полюбуйтесь


Опа! А у меня дома тоже такой же цветок!!!!

Машуня, я здесь, фотки жамкаю...

----------


## Курица

> что с  кабачками делаешь?У нас их тоже целое море...По-началу,пока не было баклажан,я их жарила...потом с майонезом и чесночком...А вот заготовки ни разу не делала...


http://*********net/1749457.jpg 
Попробуйте-не пожалеете!!! :Grin: 
Я опять все еще -набегами-наскоками,за комп сяду вечерком(к ночи поближе), ждите!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Саша,а ты что с кабачками делаешь?


я писала писала рецепты а у меня раз свет и выключили гроза была  вот теперь думаю если снова начну писать то к завтрашнему не смогу подготовится  юбилею     потерпи  2 дня..
видимо день сегодня не ахти ..хотели отдохнуть в выходные в башкирии на водохранилище так с нас за 2 дня 5 тысяч  попросили за 2 х взрослых и 2 детей  ..как на юге цены  а за что  ?  ..дааа золотые выходные встанут плюс дорога плюс еда  плюс  детские купи купи.... а там всё неблагоустроено. только муж вот порыбачит ....что  делать ума не приложу ....все на море..все отдыхают  а нам до моря пилиииить ух сколько  ...
 ...ну ничего утро вечеро мудреннее завтра всё решится.
. буду под вентиляторами сидеть и балдеть....

ребятки  милые  вы слышали что нибудь про день сороки (я всё правильно поняла  это 40 лет ?) ну интересно до ужаса....

----------


## Курица

> ребятки  милые  вы слышали что нибудь про день сороки (я всё правильно поняла  это 40 лет ?) ну интересно до ужаса....


Я думаю,САша, ты имела в виду не День, а *ГОД Сороки*. который наступил по авестийскому тридцатидвухлетнему циклу 21 марта 2011 года, после весеннего равноденствия.
подробней читать тут

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Извините, что влазию между вашими кабачками, но Маше обещала показать, то и показываю... 
Кстати,Танюша, рецепт взяла на заметку, хоть кабачки никогда не крутила, чего то так за лето наедались, что не приходило в голову их заготавливать.Но надо попробовать,а вдруг понравится :Aga:  Спасибо.

Кстати про Коблево.Название происходит от хозяина этого поместья,Томаса Кобле.Был такой француз, которому Екатерина 2 пожаловала эти земли за отличную службу.Ну это так, немножко истории.Мы ехали в автобусе и по левую сторону тянулись виноградники этого завода и вот мы приехали.
Это я на входе в завод.



Вот такие там красивые ворота для транспорта





Мужчина-технолог в выставочном зале рассказывает нам историю возникновения вина. 
Потом уже перешел на наши дни и прям так подробно ознакомил с технологическим процессом. Так как сама эти процессы знаю не по наслышке, мне было интересно :Aga: 

Вы видите "бюсты" виноградной лозе и портрет Омара Хаяма


«Вино пить – грех?! Подумай, не спеши!
Сам против жизни явно не греши.
В ад посылать из-за вина и женщин?
Тогда в раю, наверно, ни души.

Да пребудет со мною любовь и вино!
Будь, что будет: безумье, позор – всё равно!
Чему быть суждено – неминуемо будет,
Но не больше того, чему быть суждено.




И еще там были на стенах всякие картиночки, но тут все быстро побежали смотреть непосредственно производство, ну я за ними

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот по такой лестнице мы спустились в подвальное помещение, где происходит хранение и фильтрация виноматериала,а проще сока :Smile3: 





Приятно была удивлена, что это было не скучное производство, а работники и в рассказах о вине и даже в том как оформлен винзавод видят что то мистическое, энергетическое...и наверное они правы








Изображения присутствовали и на стенах и на емкостях с виноматериалом

А это я сняла сколько огромных емкостей для отжатого сока, помоему 87...или что около того





А это фильтр через который проходит сок, прежде чем отправится на брожение



потом мы вылезли из подвала и пошли в цех разлива вина, непосредственно в бутылки :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот тут вино дозревает



Воооо скока бутылочек всякой всячины



Потом были фото с разливочной линии...но линия в этот день стояла, потому что света не было

А вот дегустационный зал, там снимать было нельзя, но я втихаря щелкнула один разок


А вот это то что мы дегустировали
Смотреть на фото со мной слева направо

Шардоне
Траминер
Мерло
Каберне
Олиготе
Арабеска
Мускат
Баядерка
Бастардо
Изабелла
Кагор
Вермут

Так что тут я "распаренная" и ОЧЕНЬ ДОБРАЯ :Grin: 




А это доска почета и бутылочка вина, которую делают на заводе к юбилеям. Это сделана на 50 лет

----------


## Славина

*Маришка*, приветик!!!! С приездом!!!  :flower: 
Рада тебя видеть снова в наших болтливых рядах  :Aga:  я на минутку, всё потом прочту, посмотрю и скажу, что я думаю по этому поводу  :Grin:  а сейчас обратно ныряю с головой в подготовку к юбилею, у меня же как всегда, всё в последний момент, мозги мои так лучше работают, правда они слегка опухли ужо, ну ничего, спухнут через пару дней и тогда я ваша навеки  :Aga:  :Grin: 
Пока!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Да! Если увидите похожую картину, в Одессе или Крыму...где вина на разлив, бегите от туда сломя голову, потому то, что у этих девочек в бутылках, к вину НИКАКОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ НЕ ИМЕЕТ. Хорошо если все закончится сидением в туалете, а были случаи и похуже...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*___Ира___*, 

Иришка, привет!
Забежала отметится, потому что в пятницу опять уезжаю...Так что опять недели две меня не будет...

----------


## Комик

*bycmarina*, 
Привет, с возвращением в кашкадром. Мы Вас с Аленой здесь вспоминали и не раз.
Я на минуту, потом все посмотрю, завтра работать, надо еще кучу музыки найти.



> я на минутку, всё потом прочту, посмотрю и скажу, что я думаю по этому поводу  а сейчас обратно ныряю с головой в подготовку к юбилею


Взаимно. Я из деревни приехал и с головой в поиски нужных песен. Мне тут целый список набросали...
Всем пока. Ириша хорошо отработать, а завтра после банкетов встретимся. Я может еще днем загляну, у меня начало 18-00.

----------


## Курица

Отчитываюсь,девы!!! :Blush2: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1733092.jpg[/IMG] 




> bycmarina,


Маринка, спасибо за такой подробный отчет-путешествие по святая-святых Коблевскому заводу...



> Если увидите похожую картину, в Одессе или Крыму...где вина на разлив, бегите от туда сломя голову, потому то, что у этих девочек в бутылках, к вину НИКАКОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ НЕ ИМЕЕТ. Хорошо если все закончится сидением в туалете, а были случаи и похуже...


приняла на вооружение. Предупрежден-значит-обезопашен!!!



> тут я "распаренная" и ОЧЕНЬ ДОБРАЯ


ты ПРЕКРАСНАЯ, несмотря на то, что чуть-чуть красная!!! Я б столько(я о дегустации)-не осилила бы...
У меня есть один- единственный опыт... Я-перед 3 курсом-в стройотряде в Молдавии(виносовхоз-завод "Бульбоакский", что близ Кишинёва).Время сухого закона. Прощальный вечер-и на столах-ВСЯКИЕ вина...я честно ПОПРОБОВАЛА ВСЕ -по глоточку-два...потом, вернувшись в общежитеие, вышла во двор, и попробовала еще молдавской абрикосовой самогонки...и..............................................................................................
так первый раз в жизни я была пьяной.НА след. день мне было ТАК ужасно, что я не пила 16 лет. Вообще.
А потом опять была пьяная -второй раз в жизни. Однажды........на День учителя. :Vah: 
ТРЕТЬЕГО раза пока не было, и, мне так каатся, не будет уже никогда... :Taunt:  :Yes4: 




> я на минутку, всё потом прочту, посмотрю и скажу, что я думаю по этому поводу  а сейчас обратно ныряю с головой в подготовку к юбилею, _у меня же как всегда, всё в последний момент_


Ирин, мне кажется, мы с тобою очень похожи... :Grin: подходом к ДЕЛУ :Tender: 




> Я на минуту, потом все посмотрю, завтра работать, надо еще кучу музыки найти.


Комик, молодец, что заглядываешь...Чувствуешь, что в ответе за тех, кого...приручил... :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> молдавской абрикосовой самогонки...и..................................... .................................................. .......


 :Taunt: 
У меня тоже был такой опыт :Tu:  :br: 

Потом все  :060:  :030:  :053: 
Оказалось когда ее "гнали" забыли косточки вынуть...из костей попала синильная кислота, вот и результат :Tu: 
а тут мы на базе пили чачу- хорошо пошла!
А дегустация была проведена профессиональным самилье, на повышение градуса, поэтому все было хорошо....очень хорошо :Grin: 

Заготовка впечатляет :Ok: ...А я пока никак не собирусь :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Заготовка впечатляет


так это только 2 дня работы...впереди еще о-го-гоооооооооооооо!!!



> У меня тоже был такой опыт
> Потом все ...
> Оказалось когда ее "гнали" забыли косточки вынуть...из костей попала синильная кислота, вот и результат


 :Blink:  так вот где собака порылась...а я -то, наивная, думала, что дело во мне...наверное, там точно такой же вариант и был...
Вот,Марин, спасибо тебе-ты подняла мою самооценку... :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Маришка, спасибо за интересный репортаж(можно так сказать)! А какая красота на заводе! И ведь есть люди, которые своими золотыми руками эту красоту могут создать! Хвала им!!! Мариша! Какая ты необычная, красивая! Я называю такую красоту -  с изюминкой! Потому, что не у всех есть такая пышная копна рыжих волос и такая очаровательная улыбка!!! ты эксклюзивная! :Ok: 




> так это только 2 дня работы...впереди еще о-го-гоооооооооооооо!!!


Да, уж! Семья то выросла на одного человека по имени Анастасия! Стало быть и запасов нужно больше! Рукодельница! В такую жару делать столько закруток - это подвиг! Я сегодня после разговора с невестой( сидели во дворе под виноградом) рухнула в обморок. Весь день пила всякую дрянь: корвалол, панангин и валокордин. Завтра на работу не пойду, буду работать с документацией дома! Спасибо директору! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо директору!


Маш, можешь спеть ему при случае: 
автор - Марьяна Шелл
_ Шуточно-хвалебное поздравление начальнику (директору ЖКХ предприятия) с юбилеем_

 на мотив песни А.Герман «А он мне нравится!»

 ***
 Пусть говорят: «У нас директор строгий!»
 И в «ТКС» уже досталось многим,
 Пусть говорят: «Он слов не выбирает,
 Когда ругает, когда ругает»...

 Припев:

    Но он нам нравится, нравится, нравится,
    Хоть иногда бывает круче, чем гроза
    А он нам нравится, нравится, нравится
    И за улыбку и за добрые глаза!

    А он нам нравится, нравится, нравится.
    И в коммуналке нашей шефа лучше нет!
    А он нам нравится, нравится, нравится.
    Пусть хватит сил ему еще на двести лет!

 Пусть иногда «не в духе» он бывает,
 Зато всегда он быстро «остывает».
 Пусть поручений раздает он много,
 Когда скучает о нас в дороге.

 Припев: тот же 

 Все говорят: «Достичь в карьере роста
 В системе ЖКХ совсем не просто»,
 Но он «пахал» и рост тот стал возможен.
 Растите дальше, мы все поможем!

 Припев: тот же




> Я сегодня после разговора с невестой( сидели во дворе под виноградом) рухнула в обморок. Весь день пиля всякую дрянь: корвалол, панангин и валокордин.


Да ты что?! Надо в такую жару прием клиентов вести, завернувшись в мокрую простыню...Или-еще проще-сидя в бочке (такой, садовой, для полива)_а голова и руки-наружу...Тогда и репутацию человека-амфибии среди местных заработаешь, и тепловых ударов(а это был он?так,Маш?)-избежишь!!!
И не надо всякую дрянь пить-надо давление контролировать. низкое??? :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> так вот где собака порылась...а я -то, наивная, думала, что дело во мне...наверное, там точно такой же вариант и был...
> Вот,Марин, спасибо тебе-ты подняла мою самооценку...


Конечно, Танюш! Дело в людях, которые это "пойло" сделали...
Мы, когда делаем вино, включаем веселую музыку, танцуем и поем, передавая в вино свою энергетику, поэтому когда пьем готовый продукт, наши гости начинают петь, танцевать за столом :Taunt: 
А иногда у кого нибудь выпьешь, так или голова болит, или спать охота, или еще хуже така тоска нападает....Короче! Не пью я уже у кого попало и что попало, но за свой "продукт" отвечаю!
Мы тут с Таней под дождь попали, пока по лужам дошлепали, так промокли и продрогли. Я говорю, давай чачи хлопнем...моей...
Объяснила, что чача - это водка перегнанная из виноградного вина, считай коньячный продукт. Эффект такой же, как от коньяка. Выпили по глотку, сразу по телу пошло тепло, руки и ноги стали горячие-горячие...и под одеяло! Спали, как младенцы...с улыбкой на лице)))
Утром проснулись в шесть утра, как огурчики и побежали на море, купаться в первых лучах солнца! Красота!!!!...и никаких соплей!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариша! Какая ты необычная, красивая!


да ладно... :Blush2: 
Я конечно не красавишна, но тетка с харизмой...ну я так думаю....

......
Нас - тьмы, и тьмы, и тьмы.
Попробуйте, сразитесь с нами!
Да, скифы - мы! Да, азиаты - мы,
С раскосыми и жадными очами!


Я от туда..... :Blush2:  вернее корни от туда.....
Тока я переопылилась на каком то этапе.... :Taunt: 


Что то у меня сегодня инет скачет...наверное из за грозы

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, можешь спеть ему при случае:


Спасибо, Танюш, это в тему! Он в свой День рождения любит с коллективом попеть! Споем ему с девчонками! Что примечательно, он родился 8 марта! 



> Надо в такую жару прием клиентов вести, завернувшись в мокрую простыню...Или-еще проще-сидя в бочке (такой, садовой, для полива)_а голова и руки-наружу.


В моем случае - оптимальный вариант! Жару переношу плохо, ноги не держат! А давление у меня родное пониженное, а в жару еще сильнее падает! А я падаю вместе с ним(давлением). :Meeting: 
Хотела еще сказать. Сегодняшнюю невесту( свадьба в октябре) зовут Маша, а жениха - Саша. Свидетели - Маша и Саша! И мы, музыкант и тамада Маша и Саша(мой муж)! Во прикол! Она сама смеялась и говорит, отметьте этот факт как-нибудь. Есть идея провести аттракцион загадывания желаний. Что скажете, друзья?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я конечно не красавишна, но тетка с харизмой


Маришка! Ты прекрасна, спору нет! Как твой бассейн? Давно ты о нем не писала! В такую жару,небось, весь день там отмакаете? Эх, красота!!! Хоть раз бы сфоталась на фоне с бокалом вина, собственного приготовления! Я прямо вижу эту живописную картину! Как на стенах сегодня показанного тобой винного завода! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой! Как то неожиданно :Blush2: 
Я стесняюсь :Taunt: ...тут все блюда показывают, цветы всякие, заготовки про кабачки...И тут вдруг Я :Vah:  В купальнике и еще с бокалом вина :Vah: ....УЖАС!!!! :Taunt: 

Машунь, подай пример! :Aga:

----------


## Запятая

А у нас ночью гроза была- дождя почти не было, а вот гремело здорово. Кот напугался ко мне спать пришел. Ночь, тишина- молния блеснет, и БА-БАХ!!! Гром! И машины на улице в ужасе начинают выть сигнализацией на разные голоса- до тех пор , пока хозяин не отключит. А тут уже новый заряд БА-БАХ! И снова хор- УУУ-ИИИИ, БЯЯЯ-БЯЯЯ, ОЙ-ОЙ-ОЙ! Бедные автовладельцы полночи не спали. А с ними и мы- "КАКАфонию" слушали.

----------


## Комик

Доброго утра кашкадром!!!. Инет глючит, смайлы поставить не могу. Барышни спасибо, за поднятое с утра настроение!:))))Мариша молодец. Спасибо за фото и оптимизм. Татьяна (Крочка), ну если кашкадром встретится, третьего раза быть &quot;под градусом&quot; точно не миновать. А заготовки мы тоже делаем и в подполье складируем. Убегаю по делам, их как всегда летом выше крыши, но вечером (ночью) непременно забегу после работы, если от жары не помру. У нас тридцатник уже на улице. А в городе асфальт раскаленный, жуть. Нужно в деревню, там прохлада деревянного дома и в холодильнике (очень холодный) морс из свежих ягод в боооольшом кувшине, где плавает мята и лимона пару кружков. А потом наливаешь в кружку и бросаешь туда кубик льда. Вот так!!!:))))) Всем хорошего настроения. Ушел на подвиги...
зы. 666 сообщений, интересная цифра, к чему-бы это???

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Давно пора! Кабачки в погреб!!!


Неееееее.....
Кабачкам везде у нас дорога :Taunt: ...пойду гляну, мож у меня тоже кабачки наросли, так тоже займусь....кабачками :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Отчитываюсь,девы!!!


огоооо..вот это да  вот это слов нет  у меня только компоты и сегодня с утра  огурцы закатала..молодец Курочка !хозяюшка....



> Забежала отметится, потому что в пятницу опять уезжаю...Так что опять недели две меня не будет...


вот ведь путешественница 




> Я сегодня после разговора с невестой( сидели во дворе под виноградом) рухнула в обморок. Весь день пила всякую дрянь: корвалол, панангин и валокордин.


Маша аккуратней..нам такие подвиги ни к чему..  от низкого давления тоже ничего хорошего контролируй..говорят нам пить жень-шень надо ...

у нас жара спала по моему..сегодня ветер прохладно и дождь моросящий с утра  моя голова с благодарностью смотрит на небо, а то работать в самую жару  ...ой как то тоскливо было бы  

а так  я как пионерка ..продохнула и теперь готова к встрече хоть 2х партий гостей..наготовила с утра картошечки молодой    ой ну всё таки  какая она вкусная с укропчиком  зел лучком...
...  ой ну всё ..пора в путь всем  доброе  утро и хорошего рабочего дня  а так же позитива..чего мне вчера явно не хватало а сегодня прям чую через край плещет..донести бы до юбилея.....

..до вечера

----------


## Курица

> Сегодняшнюю невесту( свадьба в октябре) зовут Маша, а жениха - Саша. Свидетели - Маша и Саша! И мы, музыкант и тамада Маша и Саша(мой муж)! Во прикол! Она сама смеялась и говорит, отметьте этот факт как-нибудь. Есть идея провести аттракцион загадывания желаний. Что скажете, друзья?


Идея неплохая, додумывать, правда,надо...
Только одно ясно-  во время аттракциона загадывания желаний проводить еще и фотографирование(за деньги. естественно), с опусканием в определенную красивую тару денег, что пойдут в фонд молодых :Vah:

----------


## Запятая

По поводу Саш и Маш. У меня была свадьба- невесту, ее бабушку и свидетельницу звали Надями. Я писала тост- Три Надежды, потом просила выйти бабушку и свидетельницу к краям стола (стол был буквой П). Получилось, что одна часть гостей была между бабушкой и невестой, а друга между невестой и свидетельницей. А все гости закрывали глаза, загадывали желания, выдыхали и хлопали, чтобы желания как можно скорее поднимались вверх и исполнялись. потом дала слово старшей Надежде- бабушке.
Три Надежды.

Однажды отправился путник в дорогу,
Немного он взял из одежды.
И денег у парня было немного,
Но взял он с собой три надежды.

Одна надежда на счастье была,
Как птица и пела она, и звала.
Другая надежда была на удачу,
Удачу, а к ней и здоровье в придачу.

А третья надежда была на любовь,
Что ждет и мальчишка и старец любой.
Так в сердце неся три надежды он шел,
И все, что искал, то, конечно, нашел.

Счастливчик какой! Вы, наверно, сказали,
Но и у нас три Надежды есть в зале!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Запущу в кашкадром гостя



пусть полежит, поохраняет....тем более, тоже любитель цветов :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машунь, подай пример!


Мариш, дык я бы с удовольствием, тоКА нет бассейна поблизости! Только фонтан в центре города! Представляю я на фоне (или в самом) фонтане в образе девушки с веслом! Вот  это был бы кадр!!!
Всем привет! Новый день пришел! Но прохлады не принес, а только оглушительную, изнурительную жару - 43 градуса в тени!!! Митяев поет: Крепитесь, люди, скоро лето! А я наоборот: Крепитесь, люди, скоро осень. Летний зной я хорошо перношу только на природе, около реки, точнее в самой реке. Но, в последнее время такие моменты все реже и реже случаются. А жаль! :Tu:

----------


## Анатольевна

*bycmarina*, 



> Я конечно не красавишна, но тетка с харизмой...ну я так думаю....





> Да, скифы - мы! Да, азиаты - мы,
> С раскосыми и жадными очами!
> Я от туда..... вернее корни от туда.....


Мариш, а вот с Ингеборгой Дапкунайте практически одно лицо! Не сёстры, случаем? Или она тоже из скифов? :Derisive:

----------


## maknata

Приветик всем! Я уже дома, спали прям на берегу моря, под шум прибоя - красота!!!!! Ночью накупались нагишом, море "цветёт", светлячки из-под рук.. ЭХ! вот вам кусочек моря

Завтра после обеда опять туды рванём и до вечера воскресенья!

----------


## Славина

> пожалуйста!


Смело  :Taunt: 
Всем привет и до вечера! Я на банкет. Улетелаааа...

----------


## Комик

Ириша, а вот и нет. Вижу огонек горит. Я тоже полгорода обьехал, а теперь обед, глянуть флудилку и на банкет. Ириша удачного юбилея, всем остальным, теплой беседы, лучше горячей, как лето.!:)))

----------


## sa-sha76

> Везет вам - в четверг банкеты!


да это редкость..
 а я уже отработала..всё супер ...всё класс ...юбилярша в восторге..вечеринка удалась .(если 12 дня начало можно назвать вечеринкой ).... все женщины довольны сказали что не заметили как время пролетело..действительно вот почему то офисные женщины с удовольствием общались на любые предложенные темы.. .  сразу скажу  в основном то говорила я...
угощали вкусненьким салатиком с креветками  (суть проста  порезать полосками длинненькими огурцы, на четвертинки помидорки  разложить на листья салата сверху отварные креветки и залить соусом (оливковое масло, соевый соус и чуток чеснока) ну правда это мой любимый салат.....

..а вот назавтра юбилярша у меня очень требовательная  и очень серьёзная  ..готовлю ей юбилей  по фен-шуй  ,а в нём блок ,связанный про  японию (это чисто про гадания талисманы и т д )  ,даже во сне готовлю  эту программу  ..
   у нас сменилась погода дожди на оставшиеся дни этой недели..так что я живу и дышу полной грудью....

.так пока не забыла   кабачки я мариную в банки по обычному рецепту  помидорки огурчики  и натереть на корейской тёрке кабачок и свежую морковь не смешивая между собой,  потом просто такими кучками накладываю поверх разложенных огурчиков по банкам  ,добавляю ложку раст масла, заливаю кипящим маринадом  и стерилизую..получается что то вроде салатика  по- корейски..зимой это моя палочка -выручалочка...
а огурцы мариную  с кружками свежей  морковки ,стручками зелёного  горошка  ,перчиком болгарским , луком репкой,капустой белокочанной (покупаю ) ..ассорти в общем ..зимой откроем баночку и каждый хрустит своим овощем дети обожают горох  муж-всеяден , а я люблю морковь и капусту ....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Постараюсь тоже быть вечером...отпишусь всем! И про национальность, и голые ж.... :Blush2: ....попы, и про кабачки, и про море....
Пока!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

В течение часа не могла зайти на форум :Tu:  :Jopa: 
..... и вот в конце концов измучившись, наконец зашла...но чета так устала, что писать не могу...пойду спать...
Видно сегодня не судьба....

----------


## Комик

> писать не могу...пойду спать...
> Видно сегодня не судьба....


Привет кашкадром.
У меня сегодня был удивительный банкет. Юбилей 55 лет. 22 человека (11 пар)
Юбиляр, офицер запаса, полковник с прекрасным чувством юмора.
Накануне, когда обговаривали с виновником торжества, примерное построение вечера, он попросил после первого тоста, дать ему микрофон для пожелания теплых слов своим друзьям. Там так и было, он с женой, дочь с зятем, а остальные гости друзья семьи.
Прочему написал удивительный юбилей, да потому, что впервые за всю мою практику, когда был сказан второй тост (юбиляром), за своих друзей, я поставил одноименную песню. Так и называется: За друзей. Спасибо Ирише (Славиной) это она мне её скинула. И вот представьте, все 22 человека, выскочили танцевать. Сами, причем с такими эмоциями и хлопаньем в ладоши, буквально вдохновляя всех позитивом. Такого не было никогда, чтоб вот так, побросав ножи и вилки, через 5-7 минут после начала банкета, рвануть на танцпол. Весь вечер построил на диалогах, буквально два небольших интеллектуальных конкурса и пять часов пролетели в один миг. Давно не было таких великолепных банкетов. Вот на таком эмоциональном подъеме и приехал домой. Вижу, флудилка сегодня пустует, Ириша должна скоро тоже приехать с банкета и выдать свой отчет, ну а я отправляюсь спать. Здорово гуляют офицеры- ракетчики, когда собираются именно лучшие друзья и нет никого лишних!

----------


## Комик

> Привет,Комик! Порадуюсь за тебя и полковника!


Спасибо Андрей.




> Главное - начальства нет и подчиненных


Да там все свои в доску. Пара подполковников запаса, как и сам юбиляр, друг детства приехал из Тульской области, а остальные друзья по даче и рыбалке. Короче свои в доску.

----------


## Славина

> В течение часа не могла зайти на форум


Та же история, я подумала, что опять проблемы на форуме.




> Честно сказать, подумал - забанили за


Ага, испугалси, отож, нечего тут голыми попами светить  :Grin: 




> выдать свой отчет


Да у меня всё ровненько и гладенько, без особых эмоций, на душе спокойствие и умиротворение.
Завтра вторая серия будет  :Aga:

----------


## Анастасия flu

> В течение часа не могла зайти на форум
> ..... и вот в конце концов измучившись, наконец зашла...но чета так устала, что писать не могу...пойду спать...
> Видно сегодня не судьба.


Я тоже вчера не могла зайти ни пороль не принимает, ни чего! Вчера готовила сценарий к юбилею на субботу еще осталось фото фильм намострячить и все вроде,  остальное по мелочи доделать. Ах я всю неделю молилась Богу, что бы он дал мне силы все успеть сделать. Вчера с работы ушла в 00.15 наверно, пока на сигналку уже не начали ставить. Вчера так сидели песенки для конкурсов подбирали, кстати конкурс моей любимой ОКРЫЛЕННОЙ ИРИСКИ ЗАВЕДИ МЕНЯ спасибо ей большое.
А ПЕРВОГО АВГУСТА В ОТПУСК -УРЯЯЯЯ правда буду скучать по всем

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> пожалуйста!


А я смотрю ты, Адрюша, большой шалун :Taunt: 
Сам штанишки снял,а трусишки оставил, а дамочек полностью раздел? Непорядок! :Grin: 

Кстати про авы...Иду я и вижу куча памперсов продают, а на памперсах фото нашего Комика во всей красе! вот теперь у меня такие ассоциации, как увижу памперс, сразу Комика вспоминаю... :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И я тоже. Честно сказать, подумал - забанили за





> Та же история, я подумала, что опять проблемы на форуме.





> Я тоже вчера не могла зайти ни пороль не принимает, ни чего!


Фух! А то я уже вчера хотела ноут через коленку сделать! Потом попустилась и пошла...воевать с кабачками

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Представляю я на фоне (или в самом) фонтане в образе девушки с веслом! Вот это был бы кадр!!!


Да! Кадр был бы отличный! И потом, зачем весло? можно и без весла...Очень интересно посмотреть на тебя в городском фонтане :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариш, а вот с Ингеборгой Дапкунайте практически одно лицо! Не сёстры, случаем? Или она тоже из скифов?


Даааа....Хотела бы я такую сеструху иметь...Но увы :Tu: 
А насчет скифов?...Рассказываю откуда появилась эта фича.
В молодости, когда знакомишься с разными людьми практически каждый день, мне очень часто задавали вопрос
- А кто ты по национальности?
Ну я говорю :"Русская."
- Странно.....
Ну странно, да и странно...А потому я какое то время тусилась в Москве на Арбате, и вот когда мне сказали очередное "странно...", я спрашиваю: "Ну почему странно то?" :Blink: 
И тогда один парень мне сказал
- У тебе какое то несоответствие внешности. Лицо азиатки, а окрас рыжий ( а в юности я была бронзово рыжая, это сейчас потемнела). Дисбаланс какой то...Ну всеравно что, негр - блондин.

А потом в этой тусне был мальчик, учился в Универе, чего то там с историей было связано...и он приносит книжку в общагу и говорит
- Смотри...
А там была картинка женщины ну вылитая я.
Там шло описание скифов. Так как скифы обитали по всей территории бывшего СССра выглядели они по разному. Но происхождение то все равно - азиаты.
И там было про скифов, которые пришли с Алтая и начали двигаться к Прибалтике( это я уже говорю по современному). И вот как они выглядели, черты лица азиатские, а окрас - народов балтики...Высокий рост, крепкое телосложение, рыжие или светлые волосы, светлые радужка глаза...
Вот так и появилась это фича...На очередной вопрос: "Какой ты национальности?" Я говорила :" Из скифов мы... :Taunt: " И все, от меня отставали, видно такой нации никто не знал, поэтому вопросы дальнейшие не задавал... :Taunt: 

Ну, Инесс, судя по смайлику ты поняла, что это шутка была, мыж во флудилке сидим :Girl Blum2: ...
а и если честно, сама себе пока не нашла объяснение такому несоответсвию...да потом и забыла, перестали спрашивать...
Хотя...НЕТ! на Тамадее задали вопрос, Какой я национальности?
Но там были люди серьезные :Taunt:  и конечно не скажешь так из "скифов МЫ"...а просто сказала, что " Да кто его знает..." :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> не очень большой, бывают и побольше


Та ты шо! а где они водятся? Блина.... хоть бы сюда один большой шалун заглянул, мы б ним пошалили :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> У меня сегодня был удивительный банкет.





> Здорово гуляют офицеры- ракетчики, когда собираются именно лучшие друзья и нет никого лишних!


У меня после таких замечательных праздников-прилив сил и бодрости, прям как после массажа...Наверное, это и происходит  своеобразный "массаж" очерствевшей с годами Души (ну, не полностью, конечно, очерствевшей, а, скорее, в наше циничеое время-очерствевающей).
Здорово,Комик! Я за тебя рада.



> Кстати про авы...Иду я и вижу куча памперсов продают, а на памперсах фото нашего Комика во всей красе! вот теперь у меня такие ассоциации, как увижу памперс, сразу Комика вспоминаю...


Марин, этому виной-безусловный рефлекс :Taunt: , так теперь всегда будет, привыкай...
Я вот эту его,Комика, "детскую фотографию :Girl Blum2: " в Интернете увидела пару месяцев назад-тоже про него вспомнила,тебе повезло меньше-ты увидела на памперсах...



> смотрю ты, Адрюша, большой шалун


Да, я тоже это заметила...но тем более приятен *пап*а *Андр*ей (этимологию ника пытаюсь проанализировать), потому что плюсом к этому еще умён, креативен и не Зазнайка...

Мужчины, ничего, что мы вас тут немножко пообсуждали???




> у меня всё ровненько и гладенько, без особых эмоций, на душе спокойствие и умиротворение.


Смотри, Иринка, что-то мне подсказывает, что это-затишье перед бурей...НЕ было бы во второй серии



> Завтра вторая серия будет


какого-нить "героя-злодея", который, как Вовочка из анекдота, помните?-наденет на Новогодний утренник "коричневые шортики, коричневую шапочку,коричневые колготочки, будет г*ном и испортит всем настроение" :Vah: 



> Я тоже вчера не могла зайти ни пороль не принимает, ни чего!


а я так просто, как Марина наша, что на жизнь ноута покушалась, просто "изнасиловала" свой бедный компик попытками выхода на Форум...Хорошо еще, что я к свадьбе готовилась(она сегодня, 120 чел, на базе отдыха за городом), так отвлекалась на всякие технические дела...А то бы  :Derisive:  нервный срыв и истерика были неминуемы...И главное-вроде и идет вызов(т.е. клиент скорее жив, чем мертв)-попадаю на форум -а страницы не листаютя-хотя вижу-на главной-что народ -то на форуме есть-а меня,блиныч, чёт не пускают...
Обида взяла...ну, вы все меня понимаете...

Ладно.Сейчас-на кухню.Потом- на прическу. Потом-всё в кучу собрать,проверить.Потом-будет минутка-загляну...Без 5 пять за мной заедут, и-до победного.Ну, вы меня понимаете.
Так что если силы будут-после часу-двух загляну :Ok: . (Если сегодня запустят :Meeting: а то вдруг опять где чего...)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 
Ну вот, хотела уже отключиться, а тут увидела тебя. Танюш, вот у тебя миссия такая, что люди которые уезжают видят именно ТЕБЯ....Мистика...
Всем большое ПОКА и удачи в работе. Я тоже еду по работе, но на две недели...Не забывайте меня :Blush2: ...Я то приеду и обидюсь.... :068:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Да, я тоже это заметила...но тем более приятен папа Андрей (этимологию ника пытаюсь проанализировать), потому что плюсом к этому еще умён, креативен и не Зазнайка...
> 
> Мужчины, ничего, что мы вас тут немножко пообсуждали???


Ну  я надеюсь, что все поняли, что я шучу :Vah: ...Я ж не в серьезной, профильной теме пишу.... :Aga: Это я так, на всякий случай....Но по моему здесь люди собрались с нормальным чувством юмора?

----------


## Курица

Мариииииииииииииииииииин, счастливого тебе пути. :Tender: 
И (честно-честно!!!)-Ангела-Хранителя в дорогу...Честно-в смысле без улыбки...пусть всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 
Забежала перед поездом...Спасибо огромное за пожелание...
Мы все всегда хотим, чтобы ВСЕ БЫЛО ХОРОШО! Всем новым и "старым" :Grin:  друзьям тоже желаю...ЧТОБЫ ВСЕ БЫЛО ХОРОШО!!!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Смотри, Иринка, что-то мне подсказывает, что это-затишье перед бурей...НЕ было бы во второй серии какого-нить "героя-злодея", который, как Вовочка из анекдота, помните?-наденет на Новогодний утренник "коричневые шортики, коричневую шапочку,коричневые колготочки, будет г*ном и испортит всем настроение"


О нет, *Курочка*, 23 вредных гномика у меня было вчера  :Aga:  которые благополучно плясали под мою дудочку  :Grin:  а сегодня у меня было 25 весёлых Белоснежек, поэтому и юбилей получился весёлым и душевным, так что всё было  :Ok: 
Всем доброго вечера!

----------


## Комик

> Кстати про авы...Иду я и вижу куча памперсов продают, а на памперсах фото нашего Комика во всей красе! вот теперь у меня такие ассоциации, как увижу памперс, сразу Комика вспоминаю..


Так это здорово. Значит, популярность до Украины докатилась. 
Теперь даже в другом городе, увидев памперс, меня вспомнишь. :Yes4:  
А потом, вдруг кто на меня обижен. :Blush2:  
Так он теперь может смело сказать: Да этого Комика, любой малыш запросто в  :Jopa:  засунет. :Grin:  
Я поначалу хотел свою взрослую фотографию на аве разместить, но вспомнив, что более 50% читателей форума, педагоги, не решился травмировать их и без того испорченную психику. :Aga:  
Когда учился в средней школе, некоторые учителя, даже пили перед уроком, чтоб не видеть мою физиономию, зато теперь пользуюсь успехом на банкетах. Приглашают специально, чтоб напугать гостей и сэкономить на закусках. :Grin: 



> А говорит - памперсы отстой..


Это конкурсы с памперсами отстой, а под памперсами скрывается два розовых пирожка, которые со временем превращаются в очень соблазнительную женскую попку, а иногда в обычную мужскую  :Jopa: 





> У меня после таких замечательных праздников-прилив сил и бодрости, прям как после массажа...Наверное, это и происходит своеобразный "массаж" очерствевшей с годами Души


Наверное, так оно и есть Таня. Сегодня звонил вчерашний юбиляр, благодарил еще раз и пообещал после 20-го августа, презентовать мне баночку меда, с собственной пасеки.
Он правильный и именно настоящий полковник, как и его друзья, что собрались на банкете. Закончив службу в армии, он не имеет дорогой машины и шикарной квартиры. Купил домик в деревне, завел пасеку, 18 ульев, пишет прекрасные стихи "за жись", а квартиру оставил дочери, с зятем и внучкой. И супруга прошагала с ним по жизни 32 года, с курсантских времен. На таких юбилеях отдыхаешь душой.
Кстати, очень своеобразно закончился вечер. 
Тут хоть в копилку Михаила Задорного писать нужно. 
Где-то после 10-ти вечера, чую стало совсем душно. Кафуха самая простая, без кондиционера, с обычной приточно-вытяжной вентиляцией. 
Подхожу к персоналу и говорю: Девушки, а что так душно, похоже вентиляция не работает. :Blush2:  
На что получаю достойный ответ: А мы специально её выключили, чтобы гости не засиживались и нам можно было пораньше домой уехать.
Только наши женщины, могут придумать такой вариант выпроводить засидевшихся гостей. :Grin: 




> я к свадьбе готовилась(она сегодня, 120 чел, на базе отдыха за городом)


Татьяна, тогда после такой большой свадьбы, от тебя должен быть просто огромный отчет.
А у нас мощная грозуха ночью чую намечается. Все не решался включать ноутбук, вдалеке давно сверкают молнии, свет моргает, но душа поэта не выдержала, и включил от встроенных аккумуляторов.
Если грозуха дойдет до нас, может немного и поснимаю. Сейчас дождь льет как из ведра, зря сегодня проливал весь огород насосом.





> сегодня у меня было 25 весёлых Белоснежек, поэтому и юбилей получился весёлым и душевным


Добрый вечер Ириша! Рад за тебя. Люблю Белоснежек. Сам с удовольствием провожу такие банкеты. Потом и барышни бывают очень даже нечего.
Доброй ночи кашкадром :flower:  что-то многовато я написал сегодня.

----------


## Славина

> что-то многовато я написал сегодня


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt: 
Ну ты меня уморил, *Комик*, я тут уже почти спала, ну и хде теперь мой сон подевался  :Meeting:  придется теперь тебе всю ночь меня развлекать  :Grin:  хотя, у тебя же гроза, держись там и ничего не бойся в своей деревне, мы с тобой  :Aga:  молнии фоткать не нужно  больше  :Nono:  мы тебе и так верим  :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> держись там и ничего не бойся в своей деревне,


Так я держусь, мне бы барышню, чтоб фотоаппарат подержала...




> молнии фоткать не нужно больше  мы тебе и так верим


Тоды не буду, завтра (если жив останусь), поснимаю с утра, что стихия с моим огородом творит. 
Не зря видимо все бочки воды вычерпал, сегодня с крыши по новой нальет. 
Может женскую компанию завтра розами побалую. Все 9 кустов, цветут разноцветной радугой, плюс три куста у бани распустили свои бутоны.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сегодня звонил вчерашний юбиляр, благодарил еще раз и пообещал после 20-го августа, презентовать мне баночку меда, с собственной пасеки.


ВОТ ЭТО НАВЕРНОЕ САМОЕ ПРИЯТНОЕ  В НАШЕЙ РАБОТЕ  ОТЗЫВЫ..мне истинное удовольствие доставляет смотреть на лица людей которые спустя даже 2-3 года  встретив на улице с теплотой вспоминают тот или иной праздник проведённый мной...

ребята  ,а я вчера  плакала.. ну не могла сдержаться..слёзы просто катились  ..юбилярша у меня была просто чудо медсестра    с огромным стажем..работает с детишками ... в трудовой только одна запись...приёма на работу..
так вот я была предупреждена  что муж инвалид плохо ходит  плохо руки действуют  он только говорит хорошо..и вот чтобы сделать какой то акцент на свадьбу а у них на днях 35 -летие совместной жизни..так вот подарила  земляничный поцелуй  просто сидя за столом  и вот  с какой теплотой они смотрели друг на друга, когда она кормила его ягодами а потом поцеловала..сама .....вот это любовь...вот это было именно трогательно..на время даже показалось что это полноценная пара..а для юбилярши муж  самый самый......

..вот всё опять навернулись слёзы....дай Бог каждому найти своё счастье..и не терять его....
простите что так вот выплеснуло  но......

отработала вчера всё хорошо  старалась как для самой себя  праздник просто класс у читывая что из 29 чел 2 сына и муж а остальные всё женщины погуляли на славу......
какие же они молодцы  ..



> 23 вредных гномика у меня было вчера которые благополучно плясали под мою дудочку а сегодня у меня было 25 весёлых Белоснежек, поэтому и юбилей получился весёлым и душевным, так что всё было


класс!молодчинка..у меня значит тоже 26 белоснежек было в белых халатах....



> Всем новым и "старым" друзьям тоже желаю...ЧТОБЫ ВСЕ БЫЛО ХОРОШО!!!!!!


вот спасибо   пусть всё правда будет хорошо..
муж сказал ..будет сюрприз везёт нас отдыхать и мы даже не знаем куда...так интригующе..сказал только что связи не будет  и ещё сказал  что украдёт меня от компьютера (ну ревнует он меня к нему , как к живому человеку )



> А у нас мощная грозуха ночью чую намечается. Все не решался включать ноутбук, вдалеке давно сверкают молнии, свет моргает, но душа поэта не выдержала, и включил от встроенных аккумуляторов.
> Если грозуха дойдет до нас, может немного и поснимаю.


у нас тоже страшная гроза была  ..так долго наверное час всё страшно сверкало...Комик ну их красивые кадры  аккуратней там  а то мы без утренних цветов останемся это раз  и вообще...беречь ребятки себя уже надо......



> Кстати про авы...


а мне так страшно нравится ава комика..хочу такого малыша..крепенького и с лукавым взглядом  чтоб схватил за подол и кричал мама...ух  вот жизня будет....



> Может женскую компанию завтра розами побалую. Все 9 кустов, цветут разноцветной радугой, плюс три куста у бани распустили свои бутоны.


я уже тут  жду   очень  ну порадуй нас своей красотой , а мою красоту  всю дождь и ветер сломали  вот так...все мои чудесные лилии желтые...... пойду пожалуй остатки срежу и подарю всю вам...на добрый субботний денёчек..

.... ага забыла...с добрым утром !!!!

----------


## Комик

> я уже тут жду очень ну порадуй нас своей красотой


Доброго утра всем. Гроза прошла, дождь тоже, на улице приятная прохлада.
Радую, сегодняшние утренние:
[IMG]http://*********net/1714188.jpg[/IMG]
И еще немного подсолнухов, (тоже цветут, навтыкал вдоль забора):
[IMG]http://*********ru/2935925.jpg[/IMG]
И еще немного, цинии и флоксы:
[IMG]http://*********net/1764367.jpg[/IMG]
И махровая роза, все больше набирает цвет:
[IMG]http://*********net/1767439.jpg[/IMG]
И на закуску немного ягод:
[IMG]http://*********net/1766415.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такая утренняя фотосессия!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вот такая утренняя фотосессия!


какой же ты молодец. спасибо  болшууучееее....а сколько трудов вложено в ваш цветник..молодцы ..... лилии вижу сортовые крупные а у меня в основном азиатские, но я их люблю не меньше.чем все самые навороченные.

...сейчас новый фотик пробовала..сейчас вот загружу диск в комп и сброшу фотки посмотрим как оно..
но всё равно автоматом фоткать это одно хочу разобраться в режимах  особенно пейзажи  ..я  люблю  чтобы всё чики-чики было.. ладно вот уедем  сегодня отдыхать буду экспериментировать.... 

 не теряйте 2 дня я в загуле..буду с переменой обстановки ловить кайф..... а наши мужчины взяли обязательство готовить    ..я уже вся в нетерпении куда едем   и  как оно получится...уже места не нахожу себе...ну страшно интересно....

----------


## Славина

Доброе утро всем!!!

*Комик*, спасибо за цветы (хорошо, что не молнии)  :Grin:  на них так приятно смотреть  :Aga: 
Я всегда думала, что люблю только розы, но в твоих фотосессиях я поняла, что люблю все цветы, они все прекрасны, даже подсолнухи, спасибо!!!

Знаете, наш кашкадром превратился в цветник просто  :Ok:  котами здесь больше не пахнет  :Grin: 

*Сашулечка*, тебе желаю хорошего отдыха и всем кто отдыхает.

А всем кто сегодня работает, удачной работы. :Aga: 

*Макнаточка*, тебе от меня персональный привет и спасибо, сама знаешь за что,  :Ok: 

А мне до сих пор снятся наши ребята с Песчаной тамадеи  :Smile3:

----------


## Комик

> какой же ты молодец. спасибо болшууучееее..





> Комик, спасибо за цветы


Весьма польщен и смущен. :Blush2:  
Здесь больше заслуга супруги, она их сажает и пропалывает, а дизайн, копка, полив это на моей совести. :Yes4: 
Сегодня периодами моросит мелкий дождь, но тем не менее, не в цветах счастье. 
Когда выкопаешь своей молодой картошечки, сваришь в чугунке на костре(с дымком) в теплице нарвешь свежих красных помидор и перцев, огурчики, кабачки, да вообще все экологически чистое, без химии и пахнет натурально. :Yes4: 
Все можно купить, но те, кто продают, выращивают с одной целью, заработать, а здесь выращено для себя и излишки просто раздаешь всем.
Вот и вкус у своих овощей-фруктов, совсем другой. Настоящий, как в детстве. :Aga:  
А в теплице в этом году посадил баклажаны, они уже цветут и мелкие плоды пошли, а сама теплица превратилась в джунгли, где разгребая руками кусты, срываешь покрытые капельками влаги овощи.
Вот так все это выглядит:
[IMG]http://*********net/1726470.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

У нас такая жара, что вот решила даже аву сменить, посижу пока в прохладной водичке, пока не похолодает  :Grin: 
Хотя сегодня погремело, посверкало, напугало, да всё мимо пробежало.

----------


## Фиеста...

> У нас такая жара, что вот решила даже аву сменить, посижу пока в прохладной водичке, пока не похолодает 
> Хотя сегодня погремело, посверкало, напугало, да всё мимо пробежало.


Ирина! С какой ностальгией я прочитала твоё сообщение. Я родом из  Донецкой области, г. Светлодарск. Скучаю. Вот уже двадцать лет скучаю. По теплу, по подсолнухам, по фруктам с дерева, а не с базара, которые и фруктами-то не пахнут. У нас за окном +10. Почти весь июль ходим в пальто и плащах. Наверное, тот кто родился в тепле, там и должен жить. Во всяком случае, скучать по комарам и клюкве я бы не стала.

----------


## Комик

> У нас такая жара, что вот решила даже аву сменить, посижу пока в прохладной водичке


Ну авы у тебя все великолепные :Ok: , не как у меня на памперсе. :Grin: 
А для полного счастья, не хватает, чтоб приподнялась немного :Aga: , на метр, или чуток побольше. :Aga:  
Тогда сооовсем хорошо будет. :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем! Даже тем, кто спит! Завтра зайдете и прочтете! Я, как всегда небольшой отчетец напишу! Свадьба в принципе удалась. Гости были вялые, конечно. Их можно понять! жара сорок градусов, кондиционера нет! Да еще весь жар из кухни шел напрямую в зал. Очень зал не понравился - школьная столовая на втором этаже! Пока аппаратуру и атрибуты подняли( а потом опустили) , думала, мотор(сердце) остановится! Со всех гостей, молодых, меня, мужа, короче, со всех абсолютно , пот лил ручьями. Скажу я вам - ну ооооочень неприятно! Но отработала на совесть, похвалили, взяли визитки. А я думала о том : как бы эта свадьба классно прошла в прохладном помещении. Зал ужасный! не хочу больше там работать, но придется - заказ на 3 сентября именно там. Бррррррррр!
Молодые были - прелесть! Солнышки! Побольше бы таких!!! Показываю вам их:
[IMG]http://*********net/1759329.jpg[/IMG]

А это самые активные гостьи! Молодые, задорные, красивые!
[IMG]http://*********net/1734753m.jpg[/IMG]

А невеста всех краше!Любуюсь!
[IMG]http://*********net/1715297.jpg[/IMG]

 И , в который раз, хочу сказать всем огромное СПАСИБО!!! Стала вести себя очень уверенно! Еще бы!!! За мной все вы, мои друзья! И наш любимый форум!!! Очень, очень, очень всем благодарна!!! :Tender:

----------


## Комик

> Их можно понять! жара сорок градусов, кондиционера нет! Да еще весь жар из кухни шел напрямую в зал.


Привет Маша. :flower:  
А у нас дождь льет, 18 градусов сейчас и знаешь, хочу жару, чем такой дождь, что не прекращается несколько часов :Yes4: . 
Так хорошо было 2 дня назад :Ok: . 
Прошел ливень ночью сильный, все промочило хорошенько и солнце, а тут все небо затянуто и не видно просветов. Короче  :Jopa: 
Надо ехать в город, буду заранее готовится. :Aga:  Впереди 4,5,6 августа свадьбы. Хорошо, что небольшие, по 30-40 человек. :Yes4: 
Да, доброго утра кашкадром. :flower:  
Сегодня без фото, сыро вы огороде... :Tu:

----------


## sa-sha76

это я  ..мы никуда не уехали у нас ливни и похолодало до 12 градусов  ..муж сказал  что свозит на неделе..у него неделька отпуска вырисовывается  ..а по секрету добавил что поедем  далеко .....  в   в охотничью-рыбацкую.. избушку (для городских оборудованную со всеми удобствами  )только вот бы подсушило дорогу  туда не проехать пока....




> У нас такая жара, что вот решила даже аву сменить, посижу пока в прохладной водичке, пока не похолодает


иришка  отбавь мне жары  ..



> Здесь больше заслуга супруги, она их сажает и пропалывает, а дизайн, копка, полив это на моей совести.


всё равно молодцы...



> А в теплице в этом году посадил баклажаны, они уже цветут и мелкие плоды пошли, а сама теплица превратилась в джунгли, где разгребая руками кусты, срываешь покрытые капельками влаги овощи.
> Вот так все это выглядит:


просто класс! снимаю шляпу (на данный момент капюшон ветровки..) у нас  ветрище..мама дорогая....



> Сашулечка, тебе желаю хорошего отдыха и всем кто отдыхает.


  ага   отдыхаю..... у плиты  ........у меня второй заезд гостей.. как знали что у нас не получится уехать..



> зал ужасный! не хочу больше там работать, но придется - заказ на 3 сентября именно там. Бррррррррр!


нее Машунь ..   в сентябре уже класс всё пройдёт......

КУРОЧКА У НАС  СЕГОДНЯ КРЕСТИТ МАЛЫШКУ...НАВЕРНОЕ ИМЕННО СЕЙЧАС ...ВОТ КАК ХОРОШО..МОЛОДЦЫ .....!

----------


## Ольгия

> увидеться!


Девочки! Завтра Alenajazz будет проезжать г.Бузулук, наша Танюшка Донскова хочет с ней встретиться на вокзале. Кто-то с ней держит связь? Можете мне в личку написать номер телефона или номер вагона?, а я передам Танюшке. Танюша-Курочка, ты же всё знаешь, помоги, пожалуйста!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Завтра Alenajazz будет проезжать


Ура! Алена скоро вернется! Оля, спасибо за хорошие новости!!!

 Привет всем флудильщикам! У нас пошел дождь! Ура! С дождем ко мне вернутся силы! Затяжных дождей, конечно, не нужно, но сейчас я очень рада дождю и прохладе! Мое любимое время года - ранняя осень, когда я родилась, и еще, конечно же, весна.




> Машунь .. в сентябре уже класс всё пройдёт....


Сашенька, спасибо! Я на это очень надеюсь! Хотя, думается мне, из-за специфики зала(кухня примыкает к залу и никаких стен,перегородка внизу) все-равно будет жарко! Желаю тебе хорошо отдохнуть!

----------


## Славина

> А для полного счастья, не хватает, чтоб приподнялась немного, на метр, или чуток побольше.Тогда сооовсем хорошо будет.


А здесь включаем свою фантазию и дорисовываем образ сами, сами.....  :Aga:   :Grin: 




> Наверное, тот кто родился в тепле, там и должен жить.


Не, я родилась на Севере, в Республике КОМИ, это потом мои родители на Украину приехали, да и вообще поколесили они у меня по миру, в поисках лучшей жизни, а всё равно в Украину вернулись, а сами они родом с Урала. Я люблю тепло, хотя и за уральскими лесами скучаю, люблю грибы собирать и ягоды.




> А у нас дождь льет, 18 градусов сейчас и знаешь, хочу жару





> иришка отбавь мне жары .


Да приезжайте все ко мне, а? Ух, отдохнем, я места здешние заповедные знаю  :Yes4: 

Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Фиеста...

> А здесь включаем свою фантазию и дорисовываем образ сами, сами.....  
> 
> 
> 
> Не, я родилась на Севере, в Республике КОМИ, это потом мои родители на Украину приехали, да и вообще поколесили они у меня по миру, в поисках лучшей жизни, а всё равно в Украину вернулись, а сами они родом с Урала. Я люблю тепло, хотя и за уральскими лесами скучаю, люблю грибы собирать и ягоды.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо за приглашение. Ещё неделю назад думала, куда бы съездить? А за неделю завалили заказами - уже не отобьюсь. 
Кстати, ребята,  может, подскажете, кто на форуме пишет сценарии для городских мероприятий? Хотелось бы посоветоваться по поводу Нового года и Дня города.

----------


## sa-sha76

> в Республике КОМИ


и мои корни оттуда..... моя бабушка родом с Сыктывкара и в детстве я часто туда летала на самолёте ....



> Да приезжайте все ко мне, а?


ох да с радостью  ещё с какой..дааа.  оторвались бы по полной..чувствую...но увы пока всё это мечты...хотяяя...всё может быть всё может статься  ...

а у меня докрашивают беседку..всё  готово  дня через 3 открытие.... (не буду загадывать а то опять всё шиворот навыворот пойдёт )как назову  только её не знаю....



> Хотя, думается мне, из-за специфики зала(кухня примыкает к залу и никаких стен,перегородка внизу) все-равно будет жарко!


ничего и не такое выдерживали  .....мне греться нельзя сейчас так вот на той неделе там где 100 чел приходилось прижатой к плитам работать пару часов  ...вот это кайф и жара 35 в тени...было звёздно  но ничего  всё обошлось



> А у нас дождь льет, 18 градусов сейчас и знаешь, хочу жару, чем такой дождь, что не прекращается несколько часов.


да я тоже уже согласна только не на жару а градусов на 28,  но не больше..хотя мечтать не вредно ...дожди на всю ту неделю..вот так

----------


## KAlinchik

> кто на форуме пишет сценарии для городских мероприятий?


посмотри в этой теме: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E4%F1%EA-1080

----------


## Фиеста...

> посмотри в этой теме: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E4%F1%EA-1080


Спасибо!
А то я боюсь теперь спрашивать везде и всё подряд. Уже отругали. Я просто не очень хорошо ещё ориентируюсь.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А то я боюсь теперь спрашивать везде и всё подряд.


ты не бойся, все нормально, все с этого начинали:)

----------


## Славина

> А то я боюсь теперь спрашивать везде и всё подряд. Уже отругали. Я просто не очень хорошо ещё ориентируюсь.


*Инна*, не нужно бояться, спрашивай, подскажем и направим куда нужно  :Yes4:  здесь никто никого не ругает, просто делают правильные замечания.
Прочти внимательно темы, которые расположены в инкубаторе у нашей *Курочки*, это здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%EE%F7%EA%E8

Размещай свои вопросы согласно темам, а также внимательно прочитай темы, которые находятся в нашей *тамадейской беседке* только ниже, может какие темы тебя заинтересуют, в частности там есть и тема, на которую я давала тебе ссылку, а уж если совсем не знаешь куда обращаться, то пиши в "Доску объявлений", там мы дадим тебе правильное направление, или ответим на твои вопросы. Всё хорошо, не переживай  :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ты не бойся, все нормально


Алин, какая ты умница! Новичкам именно это и хочется слышать от старожилов форума!




> Инна, не нужно бояться, спрашивай, подскажем и направим куда нужно  здесь никто никого не ругает, просто делают правильные замечания.


Иришка! Добрый, отзывчивый человечек!!!
Всем привет!!! Ноут был у мастера, немного его полечили и вот я снова здесь! В пятницу и субботу свадьбы, нужно готовиться. Интересная пара пятничная. Он военный, она за ним уехала на Тикси. Приехали к родителям, чтобы здесь расписаться, отгулять свадьбу и обратно в холодные края! Романтика!

----------


## Курица

> Интересная пара пятничная. Он военный, она за ним уехала на Тикси. Приехали к родителям, чтобы здесь расписаться, отгулять свадьбу и обратно в холодные края! Романтика!


http://files.mail.ru/MMDO2C 
-Маш, вот тут какие-то записи под названием-"Если жених-офицер". С 2009 г.(судя по дате сохранения в компе)))) не заглядывала, но-вдруг, пендель какой-нить тебе из прочитанного нарисуется?! :Grin: 
=====
А у меня сегодня день "огурчиков по-грузински"(ну ооочень вкусных, остро-сладких, с чесночком и в том. соусе заготовок на зиму), а вчера...
Вчера мы покрестили девочку. Вот.  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Комик

> Вчера мы покрестили девочку. Вот


Значит скоро будет фото Стаси. Давно пора, насколько помню 10-го июня родилась!

----------


## Курица

> Сообщение от Курица
> я к свадьбе готовилась(она сегодня, 120 чел, на базе отдыха за городом)
> Татьяна, тогда после такой большой свадьбы, от тебя должен быть просто огромный отчет.


Сподвигнул меня Комик на отчёт...а я деушка покладистая, приученная к повиновению...в семье военных живу, в кого ни плюнь-в погранца попадешь(дочь, зять,сын-все!!!), поэтому-отчет тут-
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...99#post4118199 
пост 1862

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маш, вот тут какие-то записи


Спасибо  большое ,Танюш! Файл живой, скачала! Побегу ЧиЧас смотреть!




> Вчера мы покрестили девочку


Поздравляю! Первое серьезное событие в жизни младенца Анастасии! Дай ей Бог здоровья, счастья и удачно выйти замуж!!!



> отчет тут-


И сюда нужно сбегать, почитать! Интересноооооооо! 
Всем привет! Я полетела!

----------


## Славина

*Таня, Курочка*, какая у тебя классная ава  :Grin:  надобно и себе нарыть нечто подобное  :Grin: 

Всем доброго вечера!!! [img]http://s19.******info/95b72447dcd5415354b48fb64746a4e6.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Таня, Курочка, какая у тебя классная ава


Правда, я похорошела?! :Grin: Я же бабушка...
А в этом статусе-помните??
"Моя бабушка курит трубку..."(Г.Сукачёв)

----------


## Славина

> Правда, я похорошела?!


Да я вообще от тебя без ума  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Правда, я похорошела?!Я же бабушка...


Оригинально! Отправляюсь читать отчет.
У нас похолодало :Aga: , +12 сейчас. даже печку в доме затопил. :Yes4: 
Не повезло нынче десантникам. :Tu:  В фонтане им сегодня купаться явно не фонтан. :Grin: 
В связи с Днем десантника и появлением голубых беретов, в городе попрятались голубые. :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Если здесь есть жены военных - с праздником!!! Вы - наш тыл!!!


А если-матери? У меня в семье ТРИ прапорщика погранвойск (сын,зять,дочь)...
И я -тоже их тыл, правда-правда!!! :Yes4: 
Так что,Андрюш, спасибо за поздравление! :Blush2:

----------


## Donskova-t

ДРУЗЬЯ! НУ И ЧТО ВЫ ДУМАЕТЕ. я ПРОСПАЛА АЛЕНУШКУ. Заблудилась во времени. Я уж и воды ей заморозила, и транспарант написала, фруктов накупила, и магнитик, и примчалась на вокзал, в 7.42 по Москве, а нужно было местного. Как расплакалась на перроне. Все этот лагерь мой виноват, живу в лесу....в трех соснах заблудилась!!! Вы меня наверное забыли уже. Мне так плохо без Вас.... 16 августа закрытие, пока приберемся, сдадимся... Там 20 августа, и я вернусь наконец-то.  ВСЕХ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!!! Как оправдаться перед Аленой? Не удобно получилось. Придется к ней ехать теперь)))

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ничего себе! Где все?


я вот на 5 секундочек  ..гостей полон дом  ...к зеркалу  аж 3 дня не подходила  ..всё кухня ,заготовки , дети (у меня теперь с гостевскими  5 штук )да ещё взрослые...дааа.звёздное нынче у меня лето ..
а у меня такая депресуха слов нет,

  на завтра заказ все крылья мама жениха обломала мне  ,никакого желания работать это раз  ,  да что там  видеть её не могу....я как страус бы голову в песок засунула  первый раз за 11 лет такое (кстати у меня 6 августа и будет 11 лет от первого заказа  проведённого за деньги  )
мама жениха без конца звонит   не даёт покоя  расскажите все свои конкурсы, что вы там будете делать ,что за чем по сценарию.(я ей  говорю  я же при встрече всё обьяснила всё рассказала  2 часа  по сценарию только говорили   и вот опять двадцать пять   ) .
 ..а ещё привезли мне лотерею.на 40 чел чтобы каждый билетик как по старинке озвучивался..это же как минимум полчаса времени..я им говорю  вразумляю что это не выгодно им же самими.  так они мне..  мы хотим необычную свадьбу не как у всех  (а я им  новые фишечки приготовила..говорю у нас ещё ни кто такого не проводил ещё, вы первые) денег по минимуму ..диджея наняли только на 6 часо  фото видео тоже кто то там у них родня поснимает...оформление хотят чтобы всё включено но рублей за 800(говорю им это не моя стихия(я не оформитель  договаривайтесь с салоном сами - или оформляйте сами..а они мы сами не можем.... а  в салоне  один гелевый шар стоит 25 рублей  а им всё всё надо и драпировку и шары и фигурки но за всё только 800 рублей есть ) .говорят всё интересное столкайте к нам .. а как же за 6 часов всё провести да плюс полчаса на лотерею выпадет ?.. ..

..ой  вся горю.не могу успокоится...остался день  ..как быть то ?наплюнуть на свекровь и не обращать внимание ? а завтра с новопасситом заряженной идти на свадьбу ?дура зачем вообще заказ этот взяла  ведь понятно было что всю душу вымотают (если прежде чем заказ дать про мою семью, детей(где учатся ), свекровь(где живёт кто такая ) и мужа(где работает ) выспрашивала ...я ей говорю причём тут моя семья и моя работа ?не понимаю...она говорит я общее представление о вас составляю )ну в первую встречу я как то всё это решила  не допуская в свою семейную жизнь так зато сейчас 


так чую я уже душа отпуска просит.....  ничего с 20  августа  всё отпускница по плной программе..

----------


## maknata

> Работаете, что ли


Ну, хто как... Я вот за сутки успела с дочкой в Симферополь и назад смотаться. Причём билеты предварительно не брали. Даж самой не вериться, что всё вродь успели. В общем дело было так:
В этом году моя доча поступает. Пока были в Песчаном сдали копии документов в Симферополь, в Таврийский национальный университет. Ну потом мы ещё и в Запорожье сдавали документы, но душа просилась в Симферополь. И вот 1 августа узнаём результаты - рекомендованы к зачислению, правда на контракт, но в Запорожье по нашей специальности вообще бюджетных мест нет. Поэтому решено - будем учиться в Крыму. По нынешним правилам поступления в ВУЗы надо до 5 августа всем рекомендованым к зачислению привезти оригиналы документов, иначе вас просто вычеркнут из списков, а на ваше место придут другие, у кого баллы поменьше. 2-го августа у мамы (то бишь меня) совещание в районе. Лан, еду, отсовещались, приехала домой, звоню дочке - собирайся, сейчас будем ехать в Симферополь. Билетов на руках у нас естессно нет. Надеяться что будут билеты на единственный поезд, который идёт от нас до Симфа бесполезно. Поэтому, подумав стратегически и позаглядывав в тырнет решила, доберёмся электричкой до Синельниково, а там практически все поезда идущие на Крым останавливаются, авось.. Ах, это загадочное слово "авось!", оно таки срабатывает. Итак, в 22.30 мы в Синельниково-2. А ехать нам надо из Синельниково-1. Маршрутки в такое время уже не ходят. Частников таксистов тож не видно, темень, хоть глаз выколи, из людей только изредка встречается подвыпившая молодёжь. Эх, где наша не пропадала? :Grin:  Пойдём, доча, пешком, авось доберёмся. Добрались, в 23.10 мы уже были на вокзале Синельниково-1. Иду к касам, ну, авось?.. Уря!!!! На 3.10 есть билеты, причём даже не боковые, и одно нижнее. Посидели немного на вокзале, сели в поезд, упали спать и в 9.10 утра мы в Симферополе. Не спеша поехали в универ, порешали вопросы, познакомились с зам.декана географического факультета (очень приятная женщина!), пошли посмотрели на общежитие, хотя не факт, что нам его предоставят - катастрофически не хватает мест, но будем надеяться опять на "авось", хотя возле общежития висит куча объявлений о сдаче жилья студентам, наотрывали кучу телефонов, бум прозванивать. В общем к 13 дня мы уже были свободны и приехали на вокзал. К касам боялась подходить, но делать нечего, авось... И каково же было моё удивление - перед нами в куссу стояло всего 4 человека. Лан, повезло...Ну, думаю,сейчас если и будут билеты, то или на вечер, или на ночь, или вообще под утро... А народу на вокзале - тьма-тьмущая!!! Присесть толком негде... Перспектива не радовала.. И вдруг, о Боже, спасибо тебе! Есть билеты на 14.25, и не то что до Синельниково, а аж до Чаплино (а это в 15 километрах от нас). И тоже не боковые, и тоже верхнее и нижнее!!! Так что в 22.35 я уже была дома. Теперь вот 26-го надо быть опять в Симферополе, будет собрание первокурсников, встреча с деканом, будет решаться вопрос с общежитием. В общем, чувствую я, что теперь буду жить в поездах между Крымом и домом :Taunt:

----------


## maknata

А вот и универ, в которм собираемся учиться

----------


## Курица

писать не могу-Анастасия на руках-верней-на руке-левой-спит...я-правой-1 пальцем-спасибки ставлю и глазками читаю-интересно же-чем живете...её мать-моя дочь-на вахте у плиты-плов из курицы варганит...ой-мы задергались-пока!!!

----------


## Комик

> Ничего себе! Где все?  Работаете, что ли?


Именно так, сегодня, завтра и послезавтра свадьбы. :Yes4:  
Две из них повторные (в прошлом году проводил в этих компаниях), вот и приходится включать мозги. :Aga: 
Потом отпишусь, когда все закончится. Переживаю больше всего за 6-е августа. Вчера жених по телефону попросил, чтоб по возможности ограничить его маму от спиртного. Любит она это оказывается, да и "помощники" по этому делу на свадьбе будут. Жених переживает, чтоб не упали нечаянно лицом в салат. :Grin: 




> .всё кухня ,заготовки


Взаимно и плюс еще подготовка к свадьбам. :Yes4: 




> остался день ..как быть то ?наплюнуть на свекровь и не обращать внимание ?


Значит не я один 6-го августа буду контролировать свекровь. Будем проявлять вместе "тамадовскую" солидарность. :flower: 




> Говорят, тамада вдруг подевался куда-то


"Заболел" Так часто в августе болеют некоторые коллеги, когда заказ более крутой выпадает. :Grin: 




> писать не могу-Анастасия на руках-верней-на руке-левой-спит...я-правой-1 пальцем-спасибки ставлю и глазками читаю-интересно же-чем живете..


Татьяна, можно нос задействовать, если что. Пробел там нажимать или caps lock. А мужикам еще проще... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, можно нос задействовать, если что. Пробел там нажимать или caps lock. А мужикам еще проще...


вот спасибо за совет-но не могу-кое-что-пышная-не достать...до клавы-мешает...это вам-мужикам-проще :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> .ой вся горю.не могу успокоится...остался день ..как быть то


Успокоиться и настроиться  :Aga: 

У меня тоже на 6 августа, ну очень требовательная невеста и то сделайте и это, и так и наперекосяк, а я как сделаю, так и будет  :Grin: 




> на контракт


Удачи вам, *Наташ*  :Aga: 




> Будем проявлять вместе "тамадовскую" солидарность.


Да!  :Aga: 

Я всегда, когда иду работать и мандражирую сильно, мне это придаёт силы, что я не одна такая, по всему миру, вот так же мои коллеги, мои друзья, идут и делают достойно свою работу, мы вместе!

Всё, пошла тоже готовиться. Всем удачи и до встречи!

----------


## sa-sha76

> a-sha76, Александра, возьми у Натальи дирехторши везухи чуток и смело за свадебку! Только при таких обстоятельствах я бы предоплату еще взял, мало ли...


вот и я так сделала  мало ли что... так спокойней...



> её мать-моя дочь-на вахте у плиты-плов из курицы варганит...ой-мы задергались-пока!


как настроение поднялось  представляю нашу Курочку  со Стасей за компом...ВЫРАСТЕТ ИЗ СТАСЕНЬКИ КОМПЬЮТЕРНЫЙ ГЕНИЙ ...




> Переживаю больше всего за 6-е августа. Вчера жених по телефону попросил, чтоб по возможности ограничить его маму от спиртного. Любит она это оказывается, да и "помощники" по этому делу на свадьбе будут. Жених переживает, чтоб не упали нечаянно лицом в салат.





> У меня тоже на 6 августа, ну очень требовательная невеста и то сделайте и это, и так и наперекосяк


ну вот видно не я одна такая..  будем как Комик сказал солидарны...



> Значит не я один 6-го августа буду контролировать свекровь. Будем проявлять вместе "тамадовскую" солидарность.





> Я всегда, когда иду работать и мандражирую сильно, мне это придаёт силы, что я не одна такая, по всему миру, вот так же мои коллеги, мои друзья, идут и делают достойно свою работу, мы вместе!


молодец Иришка умничка..я согласна  с каждым словом   
..
спасибо за поддержку..вы самые самые...успехов всем и удачных рабочих дней :Vishenka 32: 


..



> В общем, чувствую я, что теперь буду жить в поездах между Крымом и домом


ДЕРЖИСЬ НАТАША..ЗАТО ВЫ УЖЕ БЛИЖЕ К ПОСТАВЛЕННОЙ ЦЕЛИ.....

У МЕНЯ ВЫРОСЛИ КРЫЛЬЯ  :Mr47 06:  ПОЙДУ ТВОРИТЬ ..ИЛИ ФЕЯЧИТЬ..МОЖЕТ НАПЛЕВАВ НА ВСЁ СМОГУ КАК ИРИШКА



> а я как сделаю, так и будет

----------


## selly

туда ли я пишу? мои молодые попросили танец со стульчиками , и какой-то платочек, ну его хоть по возможности... со стульчиками я переделала, а вот платочек...... потом ведь гости будут думать, что это  у тамады такой конкурс. что сделаю молодые, если я его не проведу? у вас просили что-то такое, что вы не любите?

----------


## Славина

> У МЕНЯ ВЫРОСЛИ КРЫЛЬЯ


*Саш*, ну молодчинка!!!  :Yahoo: 




> НАПЛЕВАВ НА ВСЁ СМОГУ


Конечно сможешь!!! Мы в тебе нисколько не сомневаемся!  :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем!!! У всех подготовка к свадьбам. Я-не  исключение. Усиленно занимаюсь самолечением! Сегодня появился осипший гослос! Ура! Прогресс на лицо! Как ни печально, но на сегодня, это самое главное событие в моей жизни. Увы и АХ! Но работать то мне ГОЛОСОМ,как и всем нам! Берегите горло, друзья мои! Не будьте беспечны, как я - НЕ ПЕЙТЕ В ЖАРУ ХОЛОДНЫЕ НАПИТКИ!!! И не стойте вспотевшими(пардон) на сквозняке!!! Берегите себя!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Берегите горло, друзья мои!


Привет, Машхен!!!! Сижу в футболке, подаренной тобой - это теперь моя любимая футболка!!!!  :Yes4: 
Хочу тебя поблагодарить за замечательный мёд, который спас горло Ромыча! В поезде был кондёр. Попростывали....И только благодаря твоему подарку мы приехали здоровые и невредимые. Мы дома. Ура!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> в 7.42 по Москве, а нужно было местного.


А я проснулась в 5.42 утра по московскому времени. Вышла на перрон с сибирскими сувенирами. Ни-ко-го.... Пошла дремать дальше... В Саратове вечером встретил Паша (который КП)

*Donskova-t*, Танюш, не расстраивайся. А в гости, конечно же, приезжай!  :Yes4:

----------


## Donskova-t

Аленушка, я еще больше расстроилась... Я думала ты хоть проспишь...... БЛИН!!!   Я и фотик притащила......Была в полной готовности.. УФ. Ладно не последний раз, в следующий раз умнее буду!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я думала ты хоть проспишь....


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 





> в следующий раз умнее буду!


Я теперь лет 5 не буду далеко ездить... Ненавижу РЖД...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мы дома. Ура!!!!!


УРА!!! АЛЕНУШКА ПРИЕХАЛА!!! Полуночница моя! Как только отдохнешь, очень, очень, очень жду твоих фотографий! Думаю, должно быть много интересного! Виды Байкала, например! Или сибирские достопримечательности! Очень рада, что мед помог Ромычу и что футболка, оказалась -к телу! Как там лягушатки? Живые? Они сладкая парочка, как и вы с супругом. Я их когда первый раз увидела, возникли ассоциации именно о прекрасной паре, с чувством юмора! Каковыми вы с Ромычем и являетесь!!! Рада, что вы благополучно вернулись! Надеюсь, что хорошо отдохнули!!! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как там лягушатки?


Живы и здоровы! Выглядят лучше нас в тысячу раз!  :Taunt:  Мы кватратные со всех сторон от 5 дней дороги в поезде, где не открывались окна и не было кондиционера. Если бы у меня не было привычки к перепадам температур и к недостатку кислорода (а выросла-то я как раз, где нехватка кислорода), то я бы так и осталась в том поезде... Только уже недвижимая... Обидно. Билеты брали через турагенство. За 45 дней. Оплатили всякие сервисные сборы за обслуживание, страховку и так далее (а в общем переплата за поездку была почти 2 тысячи - потому, что турагентство) И в результате получили такие безобразные места в вагоне: где аварийный выход и нельзя открывать окно.... А ехать с закрытым окном в такую жарищу.... Представляете, наверняка... Вчера я имела беседу с директором этого агентства... Почти час он выслушивал мои претензии. Закончилось всё хорошо. Я довольна результатом своей жалобы.  :Taunt: 
Отдохнули хорошо. Фотки вечером. Ухожу через 5 минут на работу.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Фотки вечером. Ухожу через 5 минут на работу.


Вот и отпуск пролетел! На работу! Хорошо еще, что на любимую работу! А фоточки буду ждать! До вечера!!!

----------


## selly

Машенька! выздоравливайте!!!! у а меня герпес. так некрасиво. а в воскресенье свадьба(((( надеюсь, назаметно. и состояние плохое... пью кучу таблеток. а вы побольше пейте жидкости, тёплого чая! только чай!

----------


## Славина

> Усиленно занимаюсь самолечением!


*Маш*, выздоравливай!  :Aga: 




> Мы дома. Ура!!!!!


*Алёнка*, с приездом!!!  :flower: 

Я на минутку заскочила перед работой.

Сегодня целый день возилась с гирляндой, оформляла её, целых 8 метров, должно хватить.
Невеста запросила последний танец в сердце из свечей, я предложила ей другое сердце, если получится, выложу фото  :Aga:  
Дома хотела разложить, но нет у меня дома столько метража  :Taunt: 

До встречи!

----------


## Фиеста...

Всем доброго дня, вечера! Дня теперь не могу прожить без форума. Вы не знаете - это излечимо? 
Хотелось бы, чтобы это  перешло в хроническую форму. Я не возражаю. 
Не болейте! Выздоравливайте! Всем побольше заказов и невредных клиентов! :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

У нас похолодало, вот решила одежду на себя одеть, хватит в воде плескаться  :Grin: 
В кафе никого, холод всех распугал, вот решили устроить себе ещё один выходной  :Aga: 
В субботу свадьба на улице, если не потеплеет, придётся норковое манто на себя накидывать  :Grin:  я холод плохо переношу.

----------


## Славина

> Вы не знаете - это излечимо


*Инна*, вакцины против этого вируса пока не найдено, так что располагайся поудобнее и тусуйся вместе с нами  :Aga:  мы давно этим больны и лечиться никак не хотим  :No2:   :Grin:

----------


## Фиеста...

Ирина, я тебя без бикини не узнаю теперь. 
Если на Украине пора норку одевать, то в чём же нам ходить? Всё лето в плащах и пальто. Разве что медвежью шкуру. Захаживал тут бурый недавно к нам на дачу. Нагадил и ушёл. Всё удобрение. Сплошная романтика.

Иринка, а у тебя есть фотки цветущего сада? 23 года не видела. Полжизни впустую прошло. Снится до сих пор.

----------


## Славина

> Иринка, а у тебя есть фотки цветущего сада? 23 года не видела. Полжизни впустую прошло. Снится до сих пор.


*Инусь*, ну конечно же есть  :Aga:  сходи сюда, пожалуйста, здесь весна в моём городе  :Smile3: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E5-quot/page2

----------


## Славина

> Ирина, я тебя без бикини не узнаю теперь.


А я ещё своё новое платье не одевала  :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz*, С возвращением! :flower: 
Всем привет, вернулся со свадьбы, забегаю ненадолго, не буду мешать общению. :Yes4:  
Наверняка сейчас Алена всех завалит фотографиями. :Yes4: 
Все прошло стандартно, без напрягов. Погода благоприятная, впереди еще две свадьбы. :Aga: 
Убегаю смывать кафешную пыль и готовить технику на завтра, но утром непременно загляну почитать и посмотреть фотографии. :Yes4: 
Пока :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> сейчас Алена всех завалит фотографиями.


 Сегодня только начну тему.... Устала я как-то.... Сразу - с поезда на репетицию, да занятия провела сразу у нескольких групп....

----------


## Фиеста...

> А я ещё своё новое платье не одевала


Без платья по любому лучше!
Пошла смотреть фотки. И спать счастливая. У нас уже почти четыре ночи! Спасибо, что вы есть. :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сегодня только начну тему...


Кому интересно: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EB%FC%F8%E5...

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня только начну тему.... Устала я как-то....


Алёна, привет...Не один раз я тебя вспоминала.Как там-мамочка-рада была,наверное, твоему приезду очень-очень...
И столько друзей видела-просто Встреча с Юностью...
Я, как Ручьёва, предвкушаю твои фото...
Здравствуйте, все дорогие жители страны Флу...!
Я сегодня, как пчёлка, весь день на кухне-аджика, абрикосовый компот...Думала-вечером как следует мысли в кучу соберу...завтра свадьба-ан нет...нельзя, давно слишком всё было хорошо...у дочки телефон украли, а там -полная флешка фото Анастасии(прямо с роддома)-хорошо, что у меня они в комп перенесены.Она так расстроилась-не описать. И я не могу себя заставить взяться за работу!!!А завтра в 17 отъезд (опять не в городе, а за городом-новый ресторан в интересном месте-я там еще не была-и мальчик совсем незнакомый-надо все подзвучки от А до Я расписать. а я сижу...-с утра парикмахерская, подготовиться некогда будет...

А вот послезавтра у меня вообще интересный :Grin:  выезд-веду юбилей аж за границей, в другом государстве(республика Эстоооооооооооооооооооооооооония)-32 км от дома (а вообще у нас эта самая республика через полтора км от дома начинается :Girl Blum2: 
Приеду-расскажу, как там у них, в Европах, народ гуляет (компания на 50% русская).




> Всем привет, вернулся со свадьбы





> Все прошло стандартно, без напрягов


ну и хорошо...спокойной ночи!



> Пошла смотреть фотки. И спать счастливая. У нас уже почти четыре ночи! Спасибо, что вы есть.


Иннна, и тебе спасибо. что к нашему шалашу прибилась.Тут народ интересный тусуется... :Yes4: 



> А я ещё своё новое платье не одевала


Иринушка, а ты -то какая красавица!!!Вот -в глаза и за глаза - от твоих аватарок-глаз не отвести!!!(сорри филолога за тавтологию)))

----------


## Комик

> Без платья по любому лучше!


А то. Без платья само-собой, любую женщину приятнее смотреть :Grin: 




> Кому интересно:


Ушел смотреть :Aga: 




> А вот послезавтра у меня вообще интересный выезд-веду юбилей аж за границей, в другом государстве(республика Эстоооооооооооооооооооооооооония)-32 км от дома (а вообще у нас эта самая республика через полтора км от дома начинается


Татьяна, мы будем очень доооолго ждать тебя, ведь придется работать очэнь мээээдлллееенннооо. :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Отдохнули хорошо. Фотки вечером.


Алёнушка   С ПРИЕЗДОМ.....спасибо за фото..посмотрела хоть какая возможность есть у людей..ещё раз убедилась какие у нас форумчане..душевные и отзывчивые...прямо так тепло на душе..

гостей на день отправила к своей сестре  ..боевой дух перед свадьбой не расстрачиваю..как индеец в вигваме сижу..колдую над нарядом..имидж пришлось сменить  теперь буду работать в тунике и  брючках..(а что делать  ) а у нас такие холода.. ночью до 4 градусов температура опускается.
.сегодня утром встала  а горло болит и насморк..вот незадача..




> Маш, выздоравливай!


ага  выздоравливай не когда болеть...



> Всем побольше заказов и невредных клиентов!


спасибо Инночка и тебе того же



> У нас похолодало


наверное везде такая беда...



> здесь весна в моём городе


какая всюду красота была...



> А я ещё своё новое платье не одевала


когда Иришка рискнёшь ?уж хочется оценить....



> .у дочки телефон украли, а там -полная флешка фото Анастасии(прямо с роддома)-хорошо, что у меня они в комп перенесены.Она так расстроилась-не описать.


ой ну надо же какая неприятность..всегда терять это такой осадок в душе.. а когда украдут так так жалко  украденное 



> !А завтра в 17 отъезд (опять не в городе, а за городом-новый ресторан в интересном месте-я там еще не была-и мальчик совсем незнакомый-надо все подзвучки от А до Я расписать. а я сижу...-с утра парикмахерская, подготовиться некогда будет...
> 
> А вот послезавтра у меня вообще интересный выезд-веду юбилей аж за границей, в другом государстве(республика Эстоооооооооооооооооооооооооония)-32 км от дома (а вообще у нас эта самая республика через полтора км от дома начинается
> Приеду-расскажу, как там у них, в Европах, народ гуляет (компания на 50% русская).


удачи дорогая Курочка.. счастливого пути в Эстонию .. ФОТОЧКИ УХ КАК ЖДАТЬ БУДЕМ....




> -с утра парикмахерская,


у меня тоже.. всё ухожу ..в 5 начало свадьбы...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Татьяна, мы будем очень доооолго ждать тебя, ведь придется работать очэнь мээээдлллееенннооо.


какой остряк ты Комик  я ведь не сразу сообразила...УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ НА ТВОИХ СВАДЕБКАХ..СЕГОДНЯ И ЗАВТРА...а что вчера всё прошло хорошо это радует ..пусть у всех так проходит...без всяких напрягов....отработаешь побалуешь цветочками из сада ?
  да забыла сказать старшая пошла по моим следам...позавчера для детей гостей закатила пижамную вечеринку      без смеха смотреть не могла(подглядывала ) ... ну артистки. в приглашениях указано ..
встреча  участниц
..затем..макияж.
.причёска.
.фотосессия
 и затем внимание  ... бой подушками...
.ну дети есть дети...
.
я вчера кое как разобралась с установочным диском  это кошмар какой ..но всё вроде как получилось...
вот первые фото  
[IMG]http://*********net/1771996m.jpg[/IMG]
вот стол в беседку муж делал
[IMG]http://*********ru/2936412m.jpg[/IMG]
беседку саму завтра выставлю  ..

----------


## Комик

> какой остряк ты Комик я ведь не сразу сообразила...УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ НА ТВОИХ СВАДЕБКАХ..СЕГОДНЯ И ЗАВТРА.


Так я и на свадьбах иногда говорю очэн мэдлэээнннно, если кто не сразу понял :Grin: 
Спасибо :flower:  и тебе и коллегам взаимно. Скоро уже ухожу.
Впереди ожидает встреча с гостями из Москвы, Тулы, Рязани, Липецка, Анапы и даже из Гомеля приедет 5 человек.
Будут среди гостей два КВНщика, один в прошлом, как и я, тоже капитан команды. Ночью отпишусь, что и как. :Aga: 
Всем пока :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> стол в беседку муж делал


*Красотищаааааааа!!!!!*  :Tender:

----------


## Комик

> Ночью отпишусь, что и как.


Коротко:

Свадьба отменная. :Ok:  Долго все рассказывать, помолодел душей от такой свадьбы. 
Очень сложно в наше время, собрать компанию очень красивых, умных интеллигентных и веселых гостей. :Ok:  
Где любая инициатива проходит на ура, где только скажешь, мне нужно, и со всех сторон уже звучит я, я, я. :Yes4: 
Такие батлы устраивали, что сложно передать словами.  :Yahoo: 
Заинтересованным, расскажу в скайпе. :Aga:  
Эмоции через край, в том числе и от кучи благодарностей. :Yahoo: 
Это коротко, остальное потом. :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> Коротко:


*Комик*, МОЛОДЕЦ!!! 




> помолодел душей


Как здорово!!! Побольше таких свадеб тебе!  :Aga: 




> Заинтересованным, расскажу в скайпе


Чур, я первая  :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

ВСем привет и доброго, субботнего утра!!! Я на подъеме, как будто на съеме..Сегодня моя ромашковая свадьба.. Волнуюсь.. В темке Тамада, на выход, выставила фото себя.. без грима.. Думаю.. сменить ник... Ирка-Красный глаз( линзы всегда надевать для меня очень сложно)..
У кого сегодня свадьбы - огромного успеха и первого места на пъедестале..
Всех люблю!! Ваша ромашково-красноглазая Окрыленно-невыспавщаяся

----------


## sa-sha76

> как и я, тоже капитан команды.


удивлена ..чую что ещё что то скрываешь от нас 



> Красотищаааааааа!!!!!


спасибо  я выпрашивала именно такой  муж отчаянно сопротивлялся..но я уговорила..теперь на верхнюю площадку в аккурат встаёт вертушка-менажница.....и шашлыки  .. и как мини  бар...

я вам всё зубы заговариваю не знаю как отчитаться ..вроде бы всё прошло хорошо..порадовали гости..очень активные порядочные  всё что предлагаю на всё согласны ..такие вот живчики  много смеялись...
немного подпортил мне диджей..начинаю петь у него вырубает ноут..я к нему  ёпрст..и т д..в общем в середине вечера что то не заладилось с аппаратурой потом минут 10 всё окей что уж он там сделал не знаю..пела много..(просили сами заказчики ).  все старые ретро песенки  ( а я перед этим простыла  горло болело..но что делать)

   в общем отработала вечер потом ещё час..что запланировала -сделала. 
.положительные эмоции были но только в глазах гостей и жениха,  невеста мне просто сказала  спасибо и всё .я значит наизнанку вывернулась для неё чтобы этот праздник запомнился  (фотографа не было вообще..подружка вначале что то пыталась потом батарейки сели и всё .... а я свой фотик не брала...видео камера только от розетки  и снимала тётя..так что про качество вообще не знаю.)...для меня свадьба в школьной столовой это что то да ещё 30 чел из них 6 чел молодёжи а остальные из разряда за 55..(но они  из района  и  к концу вечера оооочень тёплые )...один крупногабаритный мужчина примерил без спроса цыганский костюм  короче  120 кг а костюм 50 размера..всё затрещало...  ну как так  без спроса..я вообще в ауте была.....  бубны  мне все сломали..  
свекровушка конечно приятно  удивила ..подошла сказала....     ты молодец вытянула праздник я от тебя не ожидала....
. все гости до машины провожали толпой..упрашивали остаться..но у меня же теперь режим ... ну никак нельзя .
.. в час домой вернулась уснула в 4 ..всё в голове крутила  это отношение невесты  к нам - как к персоналу....
  сегодня в таком настроении.. не понятном ощущении..... отдала много а взамен позитива мало .. ну кроме оплаты .......горло першит.. ...а больше всего задело что  на нас денег жалко(за каждые 100 рубл торговались ..ненавижу эти ситуации считаю денег нет так вообще посидели бы дома  зачем устраивать шоу из ничего ..)  а фейерверк  закатили как моя оплата  ..  обидно...)
на    следующей неделе у меня  свадьба-городские ребята  и классная юбилярша..( так что буду надеяться получу  заряд позитивом  там .
.а пока буду  сидеть смотреть в окно как моросит дождь..все в куртках..лужи  и вообщееее.тоска.....

так хватит хандрить .. пошла собирать огурцы ... буду на кухне бомбардировать...закатывать банки  и готовить курочку  с овощами ...

желаю всем море позитива ..
.особенно  НАШИМ ПЧЁЛКАМ РАБОТЯГАМ...(КУРОЧКЕ ....ИРИШКЕ .... КОМИКУ  )  пусть у вас всё сложится и пройдёт так как задумано....пусть  к вам придёт  драйф во время  работы  (именно его мне вчера и не хватило )и будет отдача от молодожёнов  (ну не всем же  такие достаются как мне  вчера )
всем уральский приветик с пожеланиями хорошего дня !

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ирка-Красный глаз(


Ириша срочно в аптеку ...гель видисик ДЛЯ ГЛАЗ... шикарно через 2 минуты глазки успокаиваются...я без него жить не могу терперь 



> Сегодня моя ромашковая свадьба..


ВСЁ БУДЕТ ОК  ТЫ ЖЕ ТАК ГОТОВИЛАСЬ....



> Волнуюсь..


 и зря...



> Всех люблю!!


и мы тебя  давай дуй  в аптеку...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вчера на свадьбе впервые опробовал наше с Александрой (СаньКА83) совместное творение


так так  а поподробней  как это вы с спелись с Саней на тему пиратов..вернее я знаю что морскую тему санька готовила  а вот про пиратов  что есть ? ?у меня 20 свадьба  и проводим выкуп в стиле пиратов...очень хочу пообщаться на эту тему  мне подсказки нужны именно по реквизиту  (костюмов нет ...а вот атрибуты   )
а мне Олечка шоумама  такие галстучки сварганила  к 19 числу просто блеск.(могу показать )ОСТАЛОСЬ РАСПЕЧАТАТЬ   ..для друзей жениха...у подружек невесты будут одинаковые шарфы.

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик и удачи!!!
Заскочила на минутку, я сегодня тоже сильно волнуюсь, хоть ночью и спала, иногда  :Yes4:  зато сейчас пропал аппетит, но это как всегда у меня, когда мандраж, ладно потом отъедимся, на недельке  :Grin: 
Погода солнечная, но прохладная, а нам работать на улице.
Скорей бы уже 24:00, это моё любимое время суток, особенно в день свадьбы  :Grin: 

*Иришка*, всё будет супер, у тебя же по-другому быть не может, ты ведь сама взрывная бомба! :Aga: 
Будем ждать твоего ромашкового отчета!

*Комику* ещё один день продержаться молодцом  :Aga: 

*Сашуль*, отдыхай и не бери дурного в голову, думай о приятном  :Aga: 

*Маша*, ты тоже держись ещё один денёчек  :Aga: 

*Курочка* наша,  смотри там в своей Эстонии долго не задерживайся  :Grin: 

Да и вообще нам нужно придумать форумскую общую медитацию перед работой  :Grin: 

Сегодня одену своё новое платье.

Всё, ушла дальше волноваться  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Да и вообще нам нужно придумать форумскую общую медитацию перед работой


ой ты гений  ..у меня уже ритуал перед работой заскакивать во флудилку...



> Всё, ушла дальше волноваться


ух ты какая ..  давай примеряй новое платье.....прочь волнения и тревоги  и вперёд....удачи....



> Сашуль, отдыхай и не бери дурного в голову, думай о приятном


ага уже кручу огурцы...только приятное...



> Курочка наша, смотри там в своей Эстонии долго не задерживайся


вот вот  я о том же ..СОСКУЧИЛИСЬ УЖЕ

----------


## Комик

Доброго утра кашкадром! :flower: 



> Комик, тоже бы послушал с удовольствием. Без права на первенство


В очередь, дружище, в очередь. :Taunt: 




> ВСем привет и доброго, субботнего утра!!! Я на подъеме, как будто на съеме.


Иришка в кашкадром заглянулаааа. Ураааааа. :Yahoo:  
Что-то долго тебя здесь не было, а я заглядывал (иногда :Grin: ) и твой блог.
Совсем забыла флудилку.
Хорошо что ты как всегда на подъеме.
А съем тебе на свадьбе будет обеспечен. :Grin:  
Может какого холостяка присмотришь, глядишь кашкадромом свадебку замутим. :Blush2: 
Компаха здесь веселая, сама знаешь. Желаю тебе успеха, не сомневаюсь в твоем таланте. :flower: 
Помни только одно. Главное не перестараться, всего должно быть в меру.



> немного подпортил мне диджей..начинаю петь у него вырубает ноут.


Я в последнее время, беру на подстраховку второй, (хотя еще и минидисковая дека есть).
В такую жару все возможно. Второй ноут все время в дежурном режиме стоит и еще USB модем в нем постоянно, на случай что-либо поискать срочно.




> в час домой вернулась уснула в 4


Это вполне нормально, я тоже долго в голове прокручиваю банкет, редко, когда сразу выключаюсь. Так что солидарен.




> Заскочила на минутку, я сегодня тоже сильно волнуюсь, хоть ночью и спала, иногда


Похоже у всех общая болезнь, красноглазие. :Grin: 



> зато сейчас пропал аппетит, но это как всегда у меня, когда мандраж


Знаю Ириша, что сегодня у тебя свадьба с оригинальной рассадкой. Не мандражи, все будет хорошо. :Ok: 
Я сегодня тоже переживаю за компанию, как-бы некоторые гости в салат не завалились спать.
Давайте договоримся сегодня все после банкетов дождемся друг друга в кашкадроме, наверняка спать сразу все не рухнут, заодно и отметим Иришкину-ромашковую, твою разбросанную по всему кафе свадьбу, у Маши две свадьбы подряд, ну и Татьяна может быстро вернется с мэээээдлэээнооой свадьбы, (хоть к утру, через недельку :Grin: ). Глядишь и всеобщий "разбор полетов" устроим.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет! Зашла во флудилку ненадолго - для настроения! Сегодня снова работать! Потом отпишусь за обе свадьбы! После вчерашней свадьбы ощущеня двойственные. Но об этом позже! Всех люблю!!! Всем удачи!!! Желаю, чтобы все сегодняшние свадьбы у всех прошли на УРА!!!

----------


## Комик

> Всем привет! Зашла во флудилку ненадолго - для настроения!


Привет Маша, долго жить будешь :Aga: . Только пару минут назад вспоминал тебя, что не видно на территории кашкадрома :Blush2: , а она раз и нарисовалвсь. :Yes4: 
Желаю и тебе веселой свадьбы. :Yes4:  До встречи ночью :flower:

----------


## Окрыленная

Комик, спасибо за добрые слова в адрес КРАСНОГЛАЗОЙ РОМАШКИ..Чего-то мандражит.. Хотя уверена, что если что-то не удасться.. меня спасут мои трогательные моменты и подарки молодым, еще мой длинный язык.. Уверена, подниму из-за стола любого.. Наделала тарелок, чтоб все были своих..
Сегодня у меня дары будет проводить ДЕД ЖАРА... Обещаю.. это станет моей фишкой..ну и моя секси-медсестра..надувная... Комик, тебе привет передает.. Сейчас иду на выкуп в сказочном стиле АЛЕША АЛЕКСАНДРОВИЧ против сказочной братвы..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маша, долго жить будешь


Спасибо,Комик, дружище!!!Это радует!!! А по поводу




> встречи ночью


Это однозначно!!! Если вы меня дождетесь! Я , все-таки из вас самая поздняя совушка. И еще Аленушка наша, такая же полуночница! Ну, надеюсь, увидется здесь ночью со многими! Потому что после банкетов у всех бессонница! Называется - раскладывание все по полочкам, анализ и само-анализ!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленушка наша, такая же полуночница!


Я пока рано ложусь спать - не перестроилась по времени ещё.... В Сибири на 5 часов вперёд!

----------


## Комик

> еще мой длинный язык.. Уверена, подниму из-за стола любого..


Так это здорово, женщина с длинным языком :Yes4:  цоловатси хорошо. :Grin: 




> ну и моя секси-медсестра..надувная... Комик, тебе привет передает..


Значит вас двоих цоловать придется, это возбуждает :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Окрыленная*, с глазами не шути!!! Я в поезде в январе (новогодняя ночь была проведена в поезде - так получилось...) уснула с линзой... Одну сняла, а вторую на радостях забыла... Утром пробуждаюсь с воплем: "я прозрела, всё вижу!!!!" Потом поняла, почему так.... Последствия были тяжёлые. Глаз не закрывался, слезился и был ТАКИМ краснющим....  :Blink: 
Поскакали в ближайший работающий в постновогодние дни крупный магазин в Казани (там при оптиках есть офтальмолог) 
Врач выписала капли и на ночь закладывать тетрациклиновую глазную мазь. Скорее всего у тебя линза зашлакованная. Чайные пакетики завари и тёплые прикладывай на глаз, пока мазь и капли не купишь...

----------


## Комик

> Ну что ж, первым я добрался.


Второй на проводе:

Вернулся. Ощущения смешанные. С одной стороны, свадьба удалась на славу. Кроме солидного гонорара, получил презенты от родителей невесты и молодоженов. Аж, сразу 6 штук, принести в пакете, нам с диджеем. Две водки, две бутылки сухого вина, бутылку лимонада и еще минералки, обе по 1,5 литра. Минералку с лимонадом, мне еще не дарили. :Grin:  
Тесть так и сказал, завтра с утра будет сушняк, пригодится. Не стал говорить, что не пью, но пригодится.
Компания 50\50 молодежь и старперы типа меня. :Grin: 
Молодежь отменная, веселые и адекватные ребята, с удовольствием участвовали в разных безобразиях (я так конкурсы называю :Grin: ).
Теперь о безобразиях.
Вчера на свадьбе украли невесту. Украл двоюродный брат жениха, веселый парень, КВНщик из Гомеля. :Aga:  
(Я потом отдельно наверное в стендапе про вчерашнюю свадьбу напишу.) 
Так вот, в качестве выкупа, этот брат требует от жениха, встать на стул и написать попой имя невесты, по буквам. :Aga:  
Причем жених сам моментально залез на стул и с таким азартом это проделал, что я рот раскрыть не успел. :Vah:  
Все восприняли это вполне адекватно, посмеялись, пошутили и свадьба пошла своим чередом.
Сегодня это повторяется один в один. :Taunt:  
Воруют невесту и требуют от свидетелей, написать попой имя жениха- свидетельнице, имя невесты - свидетелю. 
На все мои предложения, использовать другие варианты, слышу ответ. 
А вот 3 месяца назад, на нашей свадьбе, Андрей (сегодняшний жених) тоже заставлял нас так делать. В принципе ничего страшного нет, ну написали, похлопали и спокойно продолжили гулять дальше. 
Меня заинтересовало (может от жизни отстал) а откуда эта писанина попой пришла, если в Гомеле это уже давно является любимой фишкой?
Пошлости особой нет, иногда некоторые темпераментные женщины, во время танцев и не такие вещи вытворяют своими попами :Grin: . 
Во всяком случае, два дня подряд, это уже навеивает на размышления.
А вообще очень весело погуляли, много услышал благодарностей, вот только мама жениха, в конце свадьбы, еле стояла на ногах :Tu:  (как он меня и предупреждал недавно по телефону)
С ней были еще три подруги, её коллеги- продавцы из магазина с помятыми от вредности профессии, физиономиями. Так они вчетвером и напились.  :Tu: 
Много просьб от этих подруг было, на песни 80-х. Причем очень настойчивых. Таких, что нормально завершить на лирике свадьбу не получилось. Пришлось дополнительно подарить молодежи, полчаса современных хитов. 
Зато эти подруги вместе с мамой, еще долго возмущались, что тамада вообще их не уважает. А ведь уважил несколько раз, пока еще на ногах держались…
Вот такой мой длинный сегодняшний отчет. Но сама свадьба оставила только положительные эмоции, и с удовольствием поработаю еще не раз в этой компании, вот только без мамы с её подругами…

----------


## Славина

Третья я!
У меня всё замечательно!
Девочка-невеста к организации своей свадьбы подошла очень щепетильно, строила всех, и гостей, и родителей, и фотографа, и видеосъёмку и только меня она не строила, а только делала то, что я говорила:)))

Вначале мало танцевали, поэтому по большей части развлекала играми, к вечеру растанцевались, а я уже и не мешала людям отдыхать.
Время пролетело быстро и даже немножко не вложились по времени в основные моменты, кафе строго до 24:00, но замечаний нам не делали.

Фоткать не успевала, так что фоток нет.




> а откуда эта писанина попой пришла, если в Гомеле это уже давно является любимой фишкой?
> Пошлости особой нет, иногда некоторые темпераментные женщины, во время танцев и не такие вещи вытворяют своими попами.
> Во всяком случае, два дня подряд, это уже навеивает на размышления.


А мои девчонки сегодня танцевали попами сегодняшнюю дату, такая у меня поп-группа тоже есть, причём давно  :Blush2:  я иногда грешу таким делом  :Grin: 

Претензий ко мне не было ни у кого, одни комплименты и благодарности.
Но а я просто довольна сделанной работой и всё.

Вот девочкам обещала платье показать

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Щаз заплачу! Потму, что третья была я. Писала полчаса, фоток навставляла, хотела отправить, а сообщение исчезло! Млин!!! Щьерт побьерри!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Много второй раз писать не буду, сил не хватит! А фотки покажу .
Это со свадьбы 5 августа. Св-ца подсчитывает денашки от сборов на девочку, я морально поддерживаю...коляску.
[IMG]http://*********net/1778893.jpg[/IMG]
Жених и невеста, очень позитивные ребята.
[IMG]http://*********net/1771725.jpg[/IMG]
А это моя сегодняшняя сладкая парочка: Денис и Ирина! И я.
[IMG]http://*********net/1769677.jpg[/IMG]
Сейчас напишу только, что свадьба была просто суперская!!!
Завтра подробности!

----------


## Славина

> Щаз заплачу! Потму, что третья была я. Писала полчаса, фоток навставляла, хотела отправить, а сообщение исчезло! Млин!!! Щьерт побьерри!!!


*Машуль*, привет, не нужно плакать, ты не одна такая, я тоже писала, писала и меня выбросило из инета, пришлось заново калякать:)))

----------


## Комик

> Третья я!
> У меня всё замечательно!


Вот видишь, как все хорошо! :flower: 



> Вот девочкам обещала платье показать


Так и хочется рядышком пристроится. :Aga:  Будь я гостем, непременно пригласил-бы такую барышню на танец, потом на кофе, ну а там по нарастающей :Grin: 



> Щаз заплачу! Потму, что третья была я. Писала полчаса, фоток навставляла, хотела отправить, а сообщение исчезло! Млин!!! Щьерт побьерри!!


Маша не плачь. :flower:  У меня так несколько раз было. Напишешь и только нажимаешь отправить, как все пропадает. :Tu: 
Теперь делаю по другому, прежде чем отправить, выделяю все и копирую сообщение и если не отправилось и выкинуло с форума, то по новой захожу и вставляю текст скопированного ранее. :Aga: 



> Сейчас напишу только, что свадьба была просто суперская!!!
> Завтра подробности!


Завтра уже наступило. :Grin:  
Маша, какие у тебя глаза. :flower:  Я рад, что в кашкадроме такие барышни есть. Приятно на всех посмотреть :Yes4: 
А да, собственно всем доброго утра :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Теперь делаю по другому, прежде чем отправить, выделяю все и копирую сообщение и если не отправилось и выкинуло с форума, то по новой захожу и вставляю текст скопированного ранее.


И ещё вариантик. Из-за долгого написания и вставляния фото с форума вылетаешь. Нужно после этого не паниковать, а спуститься вниз страницы, где будет ваш ник и пароль (пароль "запомнить" надо компу), нажать "войти", а потом нажать "продолжить" и всё будет так как надо!!!!

А платья и, в первую очередь,* дамы наши: Ирсен и Машхен - суперкрасавишны!!!!!!!* *Очень элегантные. Прямо глаз радуется!!!!!*

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Доброе утро всем жителям Флудористана!!!
Пришла таки немного написать о моих двух свадьбах. Свадьба 5 августа прошла неплохо, но были НО! Во первых, молодые приехали в зал с большим опозданием, не в 16-00, как было ранее оговорено, а почти в 18-00! Кафе работает до 23-00 и ни минутой позже. Дарение подарков проходило старым дедовским способом, а именно с длинными , нудными речами всех 80 человек гостей, что украло почти час времени, которого и так было мало. Зал очень неудобный для такой многочисленной свадьбы. Мы в нем проводили свадьбу с гостями , в кол-ве 45 человек, так вот это максимальное число людей для этого зала, чтобы всем было удобно и комфортно не только сидеть, но и танцевать. Очень не понравилось, когда молодые молча, никого не предупреждая, сели в машину и исчезли в неизвестном направлении, хорошо, что хоть отсутствовали 30-40 минут. Молодежь была веселой и активной, во всем принимали участие, просто молодцы. Подпортило ситуацию старшее поколение. Нашлись две любительницы фольклора, которые думали, что свадьба - это их бенефис. Несколько раз я им давала возможность попеть, это было в тему, к месту. Но им хотелось большего! И когда молодые зажигали на танцполе, эти артистки посылали ко мне ходоков, с просьбой остановить танцы, дабы они продолжили свой концерт. В конце концов,обидевшись на меня, что я не оценила их творческих порывов, они ушли петь на улицу. Вот эти НО! Но уходя все благодарили, особенно молодежь, включая молодоженов, и родители жениха и невесты.Брали визитки, говорили, что всем будут меня рекомендовать. Но, повторюсь впечатление от этой свадьбы двойственное.
Теперь о свадьбе 6 августа. Свадьба была самой лучшей в этом сезоне!!! Молодые очень классные, доброжелательные ребята, просто солнышки! Очень понравилось, что они были активными участниками всеобщего веселья! Все гости очень активно принимали участие во всем! Танцующих всегда было много, а не 5-6 человек, как иногда бывает. И попеть они успели с большим кайфом, но в разумных пределах! Если что-то воровали: туфельку, шампанское, место молодых, то это всегда согласовывалось со мной, что очень было приятно и облегчало проведение заданий для выкупа, все шло дозировано перемежалось танцами. Короче, без сучка и задоринки! Всегда бы так! Вечером нас с мужем просто захвалили, даже аплодировали!Официантки сказали, что эта свадьба была самой красивой, самой классной из всех, что они видели в этом зале! У нас все набрали визиток. А невеста сказала, что просто счастлива, что они остановили на нас выбор тамады и музыканта! Я просто мурлыкала! Энергетика людей была такой, что я не чувствовала усталости, просто летала!!! Побольше бы таких свадеб всем нам!!! Ребята, половина(большая половина!) моего успеха - это ваша заслуга, заслуга нашего родного форума!!! Я очень счастлива, что попала в нашу дружную семью!!!УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Еще фотки. Кощей и Бабка Ежка заняли места молодых и утверждали, что они и есть настоящие жених и невеста! Денис и Ирина с группой поддержки выкупали свои места Рио-Ритой. Этот момент не фотала, свистела! Могу сказать , что делали они это с азартом и удовольствием!
[IMG]http://*********net/1800390.jpg[/IMG]
Гости всегда активно танцевали! Приятно смотреть!
[IMG]http://*********net/1793222.jpg[/IMG]
Рок-группа так зажгла, что просили их выступить на бис, что они с удовольствием сделали! Классные девчонки!
[IMG]http://*********net/1834201.jpg[/IMG]
Жених и невеста! Какая пара!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1772742.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> А да, собственно всем доброго утра


всем всем доброе утро..
какие молодцы все..цитировать не буду  

..прочитала ваши посты с удовольствием  такое ощущение что с каждым поговорила

..теперь Курочку осталось дождаться...И Иришку с ромашковой свадьбы....
машунь...  вчера ты


> была просто суперская!!!


красотка 

Иришка.. ты тоже вне конкуренции 



> Вот девочкам обещала платье показать


девчатки завидую вам белой завистью уже..а я свои вечерние платья уже зачехлила до лучших времён..свой сейчас  облик морально не готова показать..ничего и на моей улице праздник наступит..и я буду звездить...осталось чуть -чуть...



> Минералку с лимонадом, мне еще не дарили.


поздравляю..всегда бывает первый раз  ...а кроме шуток  молодец..выстоял..сурьёзная видать мамашка была у жениха....



> и с удовольствием поработаю еще не раз в этой компании, вот только без мамы с её подругами…


этого и желаю...



> Фоткать не успевала, так что фоток нет.


и я тоже не успеваю .. последние 2 свадьбы вообще даже фотик не беру..устаю и так без него...



> Я пока рано ложусь спать - не перестроилась по времени ещё...


ага я тоже рано ложусь..никак не могу себя заставить с вами пополуношничать ..ну ничего зато дневалю с вами...

.всем хорошего настроения ..и восстановления   ..кто работает тому удачи

..а я убежала на крестины ..мальчишку крестим у друзей.....

----------


## sa-sha76

> платья и, в первую очередь, дамы наши: Ирсен и Машхен - суперкрасавишны!!!!!!! Очень элегантные. Прямо глаз радуется!!!!!


да Алёнушка  дамы у нас что надо..красотки  ..я думаю и мужчины не уступают им  ..хотя  мистеры иксы под маской скрыты  (фоточек и не увидим  )ничего  главное можно воображение включить  и подумать а какие они наши Комик и Андрей !

----------


## Alenajazz

> можно воображение включить и подумать а какие они наши Комик и Андрей !


Комик - шатен, Андрей - брюнет.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Комик - шатен, Андрей - брюнет.


Ага! Аленушка признавайся! Откуда у тебя эти агентурные  сведения? Они ж засекречены!
Кстати, спасибо всем за комплименты! Как каждой женщине, очень приятно! Муррррррррр!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Откуда у тебя эти агентурные сведения?


Придумала. И поверила в это. Всё - как на сцене!  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> а потом нажать "продолжить" и всё будет так как надо!!!!


И так можо. А я перестраховываюсь еще и копированием. Когда входишь с USB модема, часто вообще связь рвет и тогда никакое продолжить не поможет. Мы тоже ученые кошаки. :Grin: 




> Свадьба была самой лучшей в этом сезоне!!!


Маша, их еще будет много, лучших. Но все равно, некоторые свадьбы, откладываются в памяти на много лет. :Yes4:  
С каждым разом, набираясь опыта и мудрости, постепенно складывается определенный круг клиентов.
А каким этот круг будет, зависит от твоей работы и это здорово, что ты "летала" от энергетики зала.
Вот и визитки, если ппросят, нужно давать не всем, а тем, кто тебе самой понравился. Тогда и сложится этот круг. :Aga: 




> ..теперь Курочку осталось дождаться...И Иришку с ромашковой свадьбы....


Буквально с языка сорвала. Ну Иришка наверное на эмоциях :Blush2: , а Курочка пока приедет из другого государства...
А вдруг там её и благодарить будут, очэн мэдлэнно... :Grin: 




> сурьёзная видать мамашка была у жениха...


Знаешь, я в тайне надеялся, что она выдержит до конца свадьбы. В кафе приехал с диджеем за два часа до банкета, настроили технику и стали ждать гостей.
Она и папа первыми появились в зале, за час до начала. Молча сели в сторонке, даже не посмотрев на столы, на зал. Ну а нам просто кивнули. Сам к ним подошел, вел такие спокойные беседы (зная, что они оба могут напиться). Короче морально подготовил их с намеком, что в конце свадьбы, будет для них очень ответственная миссия (соврал) и нужно быть готовым к этому. Вот они и были готовы (рухнуть в салат :Aga: ), а не порадоваться за единственного сына :Tu: .
Да и по опыту сразу видно, как мамаша себя поведет, но все-же надеялся на её сознание и материнскую любовь.
зы. Что-то на имена повторяющиеся мне везет. :Blush2:  
В четверг были Юля и Евгений, в пятницу, Вика и Евгений, вчера снова Юля но уже с Андреем, в след. пятницу снова Евгений, в субботу Юля, сейчас придет две пары на октябрь и ноябрь (11.11.11, козырная похоже дата) и вновь две Юлии и одна с Евгением, другая с Романом.

----------


## Комик

> Комик - шатен


Он уже седой наполовину или волосы просто выцвели от работы в деревне. :Grin: 



> Придумала. И поверила в это. Всё - как на сцене!


Угадала :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> 11.11.11, козырная похоже дата


У меня будет два года  собственной свадьбы...  :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> с Романом.


 :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Юля и Евгений, в пятницу, Вика и Евгений


Комик, представляешь, у меня тоже за сезон было 4 жениха Жени и одна невеста Женя! По годам все женихи и невесты примерно ровестники. Наверное, тогда это имя было очень популярно!. Как в 60-х имя Юрий после полета Гагарина в космос! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> хотя мистеры иксы под маской скрыты (фоточек и не увидим )ничего главное можно воображение включить и подумать а какие они наши Комик и Андрей !


А я видела нашего Андрея  :Yes4:  очень интересный молодой человек  и интересные фото, да я думаю, *Алёнка*, ты его тоже успела заметить.
Я иногда захаживаю в "Корзинную трынделку" посмотреть, чем там народ дышит, поулыбаюсь  :Grin: 
Спасибо всем за комплименты.
А у меня вчера молодожёны были Светлана и Женя, в какой-то момент у меня слетело с губ Сергей и Евгений, хорошо, что в том момент, народ галдел и я успела исправиться, в общем думаю, что никто не заметил :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня!

*Машуль*, как здоровье и голосочек твой???

*Саш*, ну тебе ли нам завидовать, у тебя же такое событие грядет, вот чему завидовать нужно белой завистью, хотя не люблю я завидовать никакой завистью, люблю только радоваться за людей, что с удовольствием и делаю.

Я очень рада за всех за вас!!! :Aga: 

А на счет копирования сообщений, я если много пишу, то пишу сначала отдельно на лист,  а потом  вставляю, потому что вчера просто выбросило из инета.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машуль, как здоровье и голосочек твой???


Ириш, ты как всегда! Так приятно твое дружеское участие! Голос полностью не восстановился, но отработь дал оба-два дня! Вчера к концу вечера уже немного хрипела, но  обстановка была такой дружеской и классной, что эта хрипотца не мешала ни мне , ни гостям! А платье у тебя тоже обалденное!!! И ты в нем, разумеется!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Он уже седой наполовину или волосы просто выцвели от работы в деревне.


ага почти готов автопортрет Комика ..  только у меня почему то  в глазах ещё усы или бородка .. ну вот не знаю почему...



> У меня будет два года собственной свадьбы...


класс..эт хорошо..



> люблю только радоваться за людей, что с удовольствием и делаю.


умничка....я тоже радуюсь  и за себя в том числе....и с удовольствием смотрю на вас красотулечек...



> Я очень рада за всех за вас!!!


я тоже так рада  что у вас мероприятия прошли хорошо..



> Как каждой женщине, очень приятно! Муррррррррр!


ух ты какая  ..мурлыкаешь ..?!  

а я вернулась с крестин из церкви.... мальчишка класс... 5 месяцев  а такой богатырь ...9кг (искуственник с рождения...мамуля не захотела  разрабатывать грудь..перевела на искуственное  полностью )не пикнул.....  такой лапочка.......

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ух ты какая ..мурлыкаешь ..?!


Сашуль, так у нас же КАШКАДРОМ!!! Это нормально! И вообще, мне кажется в каждой женщине есть что-то от кошки! :Taunt: 




> мальчишка класс... 5 месяцев а такой богатырь ...9кг


Ого! Мой сынуля помню в три года весил 11 кг! А тут в пять месяцев!И впрямь богатырь!
Как там гости твои разъехались? И еще ты говорила что-то про поездку с мужем на прЫроду! Как, планам суждено сбыться? Было б здорово! Я вот планировала, а не получилось - увы!

----------


## Комик

> Комик, представляешь, у меня тоже за сезон было 4 жениха Жени и одна невеста Женя! По годам все женихи и невесты примерно ровестники.


Посмотрел на компе свои записи молодоженов. В этом году у меня лидируют девушки Юли, Натальи, Анастасии. Парни: Евгений, Андрей, Александр. :Aga: 




> только у меня почему то в глазах ещё усы или бородка .. ну вот не знаю почему...


Увы, усов и бороды не носил никогда. Ну вот не кавказец я :Grin: , северного замеса, там все больше светленькие... :Aga: 



> И вообще, мне кажется в каждой женщине есть что-то от кошки!


Царапать, выпрашивать еду, мурлыкать, под боком лежать, спинку подставлять, (для погладить :Aga: ), за ухом почесать и т.д. Знаем, плавали. :Grin: 
Да а еще бывает такой взгляд, как у кошки, которая кошака хочет, ну тут уж держись. :Taunt: 

зы. Сегодня день встречи с клиентами. Первые уже договорились и ушли, между первой и второй заглянул на кашкадром., впереди еще 4 пары. :Vah: 
С этой деревней совсем нет времени для встреч

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Царапать, выпрашивать еду, мурлыкать, под боком лежать, спинку подставлять, (для погладить), за ухом почесать и т.д. Знаем, плавали.
> Да а еще бывает такой взгляд, как у кошки, которая кошака хочет, ну тут уж держись


Комик! Пять баллов!!! Чувствуется опыт!!! Ты тоже Ждешь Курочку и Иришку-Окрыленную? Периодически заходишь, вижу. Сама жду, никак не дождусь! Особенно интересно узнать про ромашковую свадьбу! Ирска может такое замутить! ЖДЕМ!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Недавно был разговор о нашей Воронежской земле. Я писала о Борисоглебске, что город наш зеленый, окружен лесами и есть две реки. Короче, муж ездил на днях в Воронеж. Я просила поснимать по дороге. Снимки темноватые, погода была дождливой в этот день. Но понять можно! Показываю.
 Город наш зеленый, много деревьев!
[IMG]http://*********net/1813742.jpg[/IMG]
На выезде из города.
[IMG]http://*********net/1809647.jpg[/IMG]
И деревьев много!
[IMG]http://*********net/1790191.jpg[/IMG]
И поля есть с подсолнечником, гречихой, свеклой, зерновыми.
[IMG]http://*********net/1769711.jpg[/IMG]
И вот река Ворона.
[IMG]http://*********net/1800430.jpg[/IMG]
А это две достопримечательности г. Анны Воронежской обл. Это трактир в виде мельницы "Мирошник" 
[IMG]http://*********net/1770734.jpg[/IMG]
и Аннинский старинный храм.
[IMG]http://*********net/1818849.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Показываю


*Машуль*, мне нравится твой город  :Yes4:  так что буду собираться к тебе в гости  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машуль, мне нравится твой город  так что буду собираться к тебе в гости


Ириш, конечно приезжай! Буду очень рада! Я сначала не въехала - СЛАВИНА. Оказывается это ты ник поменяла! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Я сначала не въехала - СЛАВИНА. Оказывается это ты ник поменяла!


 :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Тоже, небось , ждешь известий от Окрыленной и ее ромашковой свадьбе? Да и Танюшу-Курочку очень хотелось бы увидеть! Пойду виноградика сорву, пообедаю. Зеленый уже поспел, а мускат еще нет, он к концу сентября дозреет!

----------


## Славина

> Пойду виноградика сорву, пообедаю


А я пообедала спелым, сочным, сладким и ароматным арбузиком, поэтому мы с тобою *Маш*, такие стройняшки  :Taunt: 
Вчера даже усталости после работы не было, а сегодня просто нет никаких сил на домашние дела  :Tu: 
 Наверное нужно пообедать чем-нибудь посытнее  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> нужно вещи все разложить по местам


У меня та же проблема! Смотрю на свою кучку и ...прохожу мимо! Ближе к вечеру, я думаю, созрею. А пока законный отдых! Даже за отчет сегодня не буду садиться! Да! У меня снова отчет. Как подходит это время, сразу появляется желание уволиться! :Taunt: Не сложно, но много заморочек разных! И еще  :Blush2:  лень заниматься писаниной(тем более не творческой, а исключительно бухгалтерской-приход, расход, перерасход, остатки). :Tu:

----------


## Комик

*Славина*, Ириша ник поменяла! Думал сначала у меня глюк, после трех свадеб и сегодняшних встреч с двумя парами молодоженов.
А ведь здорово. :Ok:  Я даже кое-что придумал для тебя, но пока оставлю в секрете. :Grin: 



> А я пообедала спелым, сочным, сладким и ароматным арбузиком, поэтому мы с тобою Маш, такие стройняшки


Хочу арбуза и еще что-то хочу :Grin: , но не есть, а хочу :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Хочу арбуза и еще что-то хочу


Хотеть не вредно  :Grin:  а арбузиком с удовольствием бы угостила, причём это уже наши местные  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> да я думаю, Алёнка, ты его тоже успела заметить.


Нет. Не замечала. Видимо, брюнет Андрей появился в флудильне, когда я уехала... :Yes4: 

Насчёт арбузов. Мы уже тоже поели местные арбузы и дыни. Заметила, что стала к ним равнодушна, как переехала на юг. А в Сибири аж тряслась челюсть при его виде - так арбуз хотелось...  :Grin:  :Taunt: 

*Ирсен поздравляю с новым ником!!!!!*

*По этому поводу у меня сегодня котлеты. Пошла фарш крутить...*

_По логике вещей должны сегодня подтянуться все флудильщики. Котлеты - это же условный сигнал!_  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> а арбузиком с удовольствием бы угостила, причём это уже наши местные


А у меня пока в теплице зреют две штуки. Может и виноград скоро поспеет. :Aga:  
Вот до дразнитесь, возьму и приеду на арбузы и еще что нибудь замутить можно. :Grin: 
зы.А Курицы с Окрыленной все нет. :Blush2:  Пора-бы, а может просто не отпускают, понравились, вот и не пущают домой. :Aga:  
А может Татьяна вообще эмигрировала в Эстонию и страна станет ну намного быстрее. :Grin: 
А может Иришка-Окрыленная снялась :Aga: , а сейчас любоффь всю ночь и день крутит. :Grin:  
Она же так и писала: На подъеме, как на съеме. :Aga: 



> По логике вещей должны сегодня подтянуться все флудильщики. Котлеты - это же условный сигнал!


Я ем их уже третий день, а что толку, жена нажарила и уехала в деревню. :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> брюнет Андрей


Он не брюнет, он блондин :)))

----------


## Славина

> Я ем их уже третий день


То то я смотрю тебе так хочется, а это после котлет  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> То то я смотрю тебе так хочется, а это после котлет


Да :Blush2: , а я думал что насмотрелся за три дня на барышень красивых на свадьбах :Grin: , а тут еще и фотографии в кашкадроме возбуждают мозг :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Он не брюнет, он блондин :)))


 :Taunt:  :Meeting:  :Ok: 

Скандинав, что ли?????

----------


## Alenajazz

> А может Татьяна вообще эмигрировала


Нет. Спасибку мне сейчас поставила!  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> А Курицы с Окрыленной все нет. Пора-бы, а может просто не отпускают, понравились, вот и не пущают домой. 
> А может Татьяна вообще эмигрировала в Эстонию и страна станет ну намного быстрее


Всемммм мооооооой корятсий эстооооооонский привеееееееееттт!!
Я уже дома. из-за границы вернулась...
Отчёт о событии-попозже, пока надо кое-что сделать по дому, хотя, как у Славиной(Ир, поздравляю со сменой "фамилии" на форуме :Yes4: )



> сегодня просто нет никаких сил на домашние дела





> Танюшу-Курочку очень хотелось бы увидеть!


Понимаю Ваше беспокойство, скажу только одно- ШОК-Это...нет, не по-нашему, а по "ихНЕМУ"...
У меня точно после этого юбилея появились седые волосы, если до этого их было ну, 3-4 волоска от силы...
Всё-потом.
Главное-я -дома и я-с вами!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я обычно на свою кучку не смотрю. Но если бы посмотрел, тоже прошел бы мимо, думаю


Андрей, порой твои шутки несколько обескураживают! Впрочем, судя по твоему любимому высказыванию, пренадлежащему Ч.Буковски:"Ноги для меня -- первое дело. Это первое, что я увидел, когда родился. Но тогда я пытался вылезти. С тех пор я стремлюсь в обратную сторону, но без большого успеха.", для тебя это вполне приличная шутка! Я не ханжа, но честно - не смешно. :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, Машхен! Это просто чёрный юмор. У меня он частенько проскальзывает... Работа просто нервная...
Один знакомый врач рассказывал про оговорочку по Фрейду. Привезли их "на картошку". Сказали, что здесь были места боевых действий. Док подумал:
- Немцы. Танки...
А вслух произнёс:
- Немки. Танцы.

Пошла котлеты переворачивать.  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> чёрный юмор.


Алена, ты права, он черный!ИМХО.
Хотела у тебя спросить. Ты еще фотки с поездки не показывала? Очень мне интересно было бы о Байкале услышать и может(хоть одну) фоточку посмотреть. У тебя всегда снимки интересные!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Чернушки не хочется?


Это типа: Мне мама в детстве выколола глазки, чтоб я в шкафу варенье не нашел!
Я не хожу в кино и не читаю сказки, зато я нюхаю и слышу хорошо!
Ну или:
Если видишь в стенах дыры и из них течет вода, ты не бойся- это глюки, так бывает иногда!
Бывает, по настроению хочется. Сегодня, наверное, не то настроение. :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> .не для клиента.


Я всегда сама отдыхаю. Потому, что я хореограф... Моим клиентам - от 4 до 18 лет (нестрогого режима) Я вообще ироничная. Мне бы всё оборжать. 





> Ты еще фотки с поездки не показывала?


Здравствуйте вам через окно, Маша!!!! Тему посмотрело уже   287  человек... Сейчас ссылку кину (какие все нелюбознательные, вообще по форуму в другие разделы не заглядываете. Не все, конечно...)

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EB%FC%F8%E5...

----------


## Славина

Ой дефчонки и мальчишки, смотрю я на то, как вы меня цитируете и никак не пойму, кто это  :Blink:  а это оказывается я  :Taunt:  Ещё не привыкла к своему новому нику.

К чернушке отношусь нормально,  могу и поржать, если к месту  :Aga: 

А про *кучку*, улыбнуло, у меня у самой столько *кучек* дома сейчас, пока прохожу мимо них, стараюсь в их сторону не смотреть  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Тему посмотрело уже человек


Ален, я видела фотки со встреч твоих с девчонками и со мной,тоже видела. А больше ничего не видела! Ешкин кот! Вот ить, не хожу далеко, тусуюсь поблизости, как собачка на веревочке: куда веревочка пускает, там и гуляю! Я только во флудилке крепко привязана, а может здесь просто кормЮтЬ хорошо. Котлеты жарят, другие всякие вкусности тоже бывают! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> по настроению


У меня одна девочка занималась. На вид милая. Подходит ко мне с каким-то шокером. Долбанула меня. И радуется. Хотела поделиться радостью с руководителем... А одна своей прокаченной ножкой (сама ей прокачала ведь) зуб мне выбила нечаянно, перепутав право и лево. Я своих чад-юд пугаю, что подам список с их фамилиями в ГАИ, чтобы права водительские не выдавали - полгорода передавят...Вот как с таким народом не быть саркастичной????

----------


## Alenajazz

> как собачка на веревочке


Какие собаки.  :Vah: 
У нас тут независимые и своенравные кошки и кошаки! Гуляем, где хотим и делаем, что вздумается!

----------


## Славина

> У нас тут независимые и своенравные кошки и кошаки! Гуляем, где хотим и делаем, что вздумается!


Совершенно верно  :Aga:  и никаких собачек на привязи  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz*, 
В пятницу молодожены танцуют постановочный танец.
Алена, вопрос: Прочему всегда перед началом танца (если постановочный), наши хореографы разводят молодых по разным углам, потом при первых аккордах музыки они идут на встречу друг-другу, затем поклон и собственно сам танец. Причем это ВСЕГДА. И вот сегодня, обсуждая с молодоженами, они тоже мне сказали, что начнут с разных углов. Может я чего не понимаю в хореографии, но если они вместе, уже муж и жена, сидят ВМЕСТЕ за столом, целуются, то ЗАЧЕМ????? ЗАЧЕМ их разводить по разным сторонам зала?????
Просто я не сторонник  постановочных танцев(хотя люблю их, если все красиво и грамотно отрепетированно), мне проще и лучше, когда выходят молодые и через 30-60 сек. к ним присоединяются все желающие.
зы. пока занят, все встречи... Потом зайду :flower:

----------


## Курица

Ребятки-флудятки, мой ОТЧЁТ скинула сюда...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...16#post4121716

Завтра 1 день выхода на работу, поэтому засим кланяюсь :Yes4: , не теряйте меня, ваша Курочка :Tender:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Комик*, 



> Алена, вопрос: Прочему всегда перед началом танца (если постановочный), наши хореографы разводят молодых по разным углам, потом при первых аккордах музыки они идут на встречу друг-другу, затем поклон и собственно сам танец.


Я, конечно, не Алёна))) Но, собственно, так принято начинать танец.Кавалер приглашает даму.



> но если они вместе, уже муж и жена, сидят ВМЕСТЕ за столом, целуются, то ЗАЧЕМ????? ЗАЧЕМ их разводить по разным сторонам зала?????


Ну наверное, как-то некрасиво будет, если пара встанет в центре зала и зафиксируется в какой-то позе для начала танца - они ж не фигуристы...Даже если танец постановочный.
Ну и, собственно, если она уже жена - то приглашать красиво её не надо? "Встала и пошла! Быстро, я сказал!" :Smile3: 



> мне проще и лучше, когда выходят молодые и через 30-60 сек. к ним присоединяются все желающие.


Дискотечный вариант - щека к щеке :Vishenka 04:

----------


## Комик

> Я, конечно, не Алёна))) Но, собственно, так принято начинать танец.Кавалер приглашает даму.


Я не знал об этом :Blush2: , думал обычно дама подходит и долго уламывает кавалера немного потанцевать. :Grin: 




> Ну наверное, как-то некрасиво будет, если пара встанет в центре зала и зафиксируется в какой-то позе для начала танца - они ж не фигуристы...Даже если танец постановочный.


Я не об этом. :Nono:  Можно стать, на расстоянии 2-4 метра, друг от друга :Aga: , но не идти из одного угла в другой, за 10-15 метров. :No2: 



> Ну и, собственно, если она уже жена - то приглашать красиво её не надо? "Встала и пошла! Быстро, я сказал!"


Оооо мой любимый вариант. :Aga:  Кто даму кормит, тот её и танцует. :Grin: 




> Дискотечный вариант - щека к щеке


Губы в губы, глаза в глаза... :Taunt: 

зы.


> Ребятки-флудятки, мой ОТЧЁТ скинула сюда...


Прочитал



> Сказ про то, как Курицу чуть кондрашка не хватила


И решил. Не поеду в Эстонию :No2: , раз там еще до сих пор нет дырки под флэшку.
Ну мэээдддллленно до них современные технологии доходят. :Grin:

----------


## марина С

> Кто даму кормит, тот её и танцует.


вообще-то, обычно говорят так: "кто дэвущку ужинает, тот ее и танцует" :Vah:

----------


## Анатольевна

> но не идти из одного угла в другой, за 10-15 метров.


Ну тут уж согласна, креативненько... Ты ж сразу-то метраж не обозначил!  :Grin:  Может, это тонкий рассчёт хореографа - пока дойдут друг до друга, полтанца и прошло...  :Blush2: 
А может, у тебя с глазомером не очень? И на самом деле там 



> 2-4 метра


 :Derisive:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Комик

> вообще-то, обычно говорят так: "кто дэвущку ужинает, тот ее и танцует"


А у нас и на ужин и на завтрак и на обед, сплошные танцы, после еды.  :Aga: Главное в этом деле котлеты :Taunt: 



> А меня туда не пущають...


Скоро, совсем скоро. :Yes4:  Вот в школе деткам в сентябре двери откроют и тебе туда тоже откроют. :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> Может, это тонкий рассчёт хореографа - пока дойдут друг до друга, полтанца и прошло...


Ага, как брачная ночь летом, только деньги посчитал, до сэкоса и не дошло, уже утро, вставать пора. :Grin: 




> А может, у тебя с глазомером не очень?


Косоглазие с детства, я больше по шагам ориентируюсь. :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ребятки-флудятки, мой ОТЧЁТ скинула сюда...


Тань, почитала, обалдеть! Какая у тебя железная выдержка!!! Уважаю! Сама раз была в ситуации, когда накрылся усилитель. Через час муж его подлатал и мы доработали нормально. Так вот у меня тоже был шанс сделать так, что никто бы этого не заметил. Но я растерялась так, что сами гости меня успокаивали. А ведь был материал, чтобы легко и с удовольствием заполнить паузу. Куда там! Я думала, что на этом от позора жизнь моя тут же и закончится. Мне бы раньше этот твой пост прочитать! Может и я бы сориентировалась в той ситуации! Умница ты, Танюш!!! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> А у меня вчера молодожёны были Светлана и Женя, в какой-то момент у меня слетело с губ Сергей и Евгений, хорошо, что в том момент, народ галдел и я успела исправиться, в общем думаю, что никто не заметил


Блин, Ира, и я вчера невесту Руслану с какого-то лешего Кристиной обозвала.. у тебя не заметил никто, а у меня свадьба замолчала....тишина такая, реально, гробовая..я такую ересь начала нести, что-то типа, первенца так назовет, смотрю на невесту, и вижу, что, наверное, имя Кристина, самое ненавистное имя для невесты...короче, еле-еле выкрутилась, через пару минут, конечно, все забыли, а я еще полсвадьбы реально грузилась этим фактом....

----------


## марина С

у меня в начале июля на свадьбе тоже казус случился, только я не имена попутала, а июль в кричалке упорно июнем обзывала. гости поправляют, а я им: " ну так и я гвоврю *июня*", гости опять поправляют, что мол не июня, а июля.
пришлось выкручивасться: убрала микрофон и говорю, что мол у микрофона "фефект фикции" я в него четко говорю *июля*, вот, сами убедитесь, потом подношу микрофон и четко произношу в него *июня*.
гости поняли, засмеялись и поаплодировали

----------


## Славина

Вот натолкнули и я вспомнила ещё один вчерашний ляп, когда проводила "Дудки" в конце у меня дата отпечатана была по старому образцу 2010 год, я так и сказала, так гости все хором меня поправили: "2011-й год!", а я говорю: " Ну правильно всё, 2011-й, а вам что послышалось?"  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> наши хореографы разводят молодых по разным углам, потом при первых аккордах музыки они идут на встречу друг-другу, затем поклон и собственно сам танец.


Это делать совсем необязательно. Может жених сначала выйти, немного посолировать, а потом подойти к невесте, её пригласить на танец и вывести на место дислокации. Можно выйти вместе и за то время, что идёт вступление и сходятся муж и жена из разных углов просто сделать круг. Скорее всего делают так, как ты описываешь, потому, что многие (имеются в виду молодожёны) абсолютно не ориентируются в пространстве. Я не ставлю свадебные танцы. Это у нас прерогатива руководителей ансамблей бального танца. А они, как правило, мыслят схемами.
Я в своих танцах отталкиваюсь ни от музыки даже... А от образа. От сюжета.

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz*, Алена спасибо. :flower:  
Сегодня подскажу по телефону своим молодоженам на 12 августа. :Aga: 
А вот 13-го августа на свадьбе будет коллега- тамада, (мужчина и еще поющий :Aga: ) из другого города. :Yes4: 
Познакомимся, может что вместе замутим. :Blush2:  А есть еще одна задумка, если реализую, то сниму и выложу видео. :Aga: 
А пока еду в деревню, сижу в вагоне электрички, впереди танцы на грядках! :Grin: 
Всем доброго утра и плодотворной рабочей недели :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

> И вообще, мне кажется в каждой женщине есть что-то от кошки!


точно ты права  когда меня злят ,я шиплю и руки произвольно сжимаются как когти показываю.но когда у меня хорошее настроение  то мурлычу песенки  



> Как там гости твои разъехались? И еще ты говорила что-то про поездку с мужем на прЫроду!


ага  на 4 дня ездили к моей сестре  и ещё двоюродной сестре  сегодня возвращаются ко мне и до 12 буду рабой кухни.....



> Как, планам суждено сбыться? Было б здорово! Я вот планировала, а не получилось - увы!


увы нет  не получилось у меня у мужа дальномеры  так вот один сломался ..... двигатель....поломка на 100 тысяч .. так что пока не отдыха..муж на нервах  а я уж и не лезу в заносу...ничего отдохнём ещё....какие наши годы...




> Хочу арбуза и еще что-то хочу, но не есть, а хочу


да бедненький  у тебя тоже прихоти  ?или хочется особенного женского внимания ?



> Хотеть не вредно


ага хотеть не вредно  а вредно не хотеть...



> По этому поводу у меня сегодня котлеты. Пошла фарш крутить...


жаль что не голубцы  на этот год видимо у меня коронное блюдо хочу утром днём и вечером...муж смеётся...




> Всемммм мооооооой корятсий эстооооооонский привеееееееееттт!!
> Я уже дома. из-за границы вернулась...


уррраааа!

----------


## Окрыленная

НАснималась я.. ЛИХО ОДНОГЛАЗОЕ,, Все таки не зря говорят, что у меня язык магическо-волшебный.. Да ромашку мне в одно место..Воспалился глах мой от линзы.. К Концу вечера он был такой красный, как у изголодавшегося по корове быка, теперь я вижу только одним левым глазом, ГОМЕР и КУТУЗОВ в олном лице..
Отчет..Даже с одним глазом.. я всех порвала, хотя и гости были неподъемные, выручали две пары и две пары глаз родителей жениха, которые в конце так расплакались, обнимая меня, сказали, что такого ПРАЗДНИКА не видели никогда.
Хотелось бы поделиться с отчетом.. ТОЛЬКО ВОТ ГЛАЗ.. не дает.. ЖДИТЕ, мои дорогие... СКОРО КУТОГОМЕР выйдет на связь

----------


## sa-sha76

> Спасибо всем, кто, прочитав, мотает на ус и учится не наступать на грабли на чужих ошибках, а также всем, разделившим со мной горечь от случившегося и радость от завершения


Курочка  дааааа...  какая же ты у нас умничка..но как трудно тебе дались эти первые часы праздника..наверное восстанавливаться тебе день ...точно.....  отдыхай, а ещё лучше окунись в свою работу с головой  ...и не езди больше туда,  где нет отверстия для флешки....и ГДЕ  вообще ничего нет(диджея ).
....приезжай ко мне 
... у меня всё есть....
И Я ПРОСТО С ОГРОМНЫМ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ  БУДУ РАДА ВИДЕТЬ ТЕБЯ В ГОСТЯХ.(и даже без флешки   ..так как до меня тебе  ехать на работу ууууууууууу.....а оплата по сравнению с твоей  фуууууууууууу..)
...ноооо как тогда твои лапочки девочки? на твоих плечах  благополучие молодой семьи..понимаю  что   это твоё личное предложение  помогать .... но ведь это всё успеть надо 
   ..есть стишок  прям про тебя... начало не помню.
*человечек деловой ..жизнь как подвиг трудовой  
..целый день ты трудишься   всё успеть пытаешься 
вертишься и крутишься второпях питаешся
пожелаем тебе всё же о здоровье помнить  тоже....
а ещё чтоб многократно было прибыльных контрактов......*

слушайте  а ведь этот стих ко многим тоже можно отнести...лето горячая пора.....
 Комик между деревней и городом рвётся  ....девчоночки тоже между домом и работой....даааа...всё куда то торопимся ... всё бегом набегом....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Хотелось бы поделиться с отчетом.. ТОЛЬКО ВОТ ГЛАЗ.. не дает.


бедненькая,  не зря всё таки все так за тебя переживали     был повод.......давай отдыхай и лечи глаз...

----------


## Alenajazz

Пошла делать реквизит для конкурса на днюхе в стиле сибирское ханство. Для начала сделаю ёлки. Из бумаги, картона, ткани. Если не выхожу в эфир - заблудилась в своих ёлках!  :Taunt:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Воспалился глах мой от линзы..


Ира!!!Едрит-МАдрит!!!!!!!!та ж сказали тебе: НЕ ШУТИ С ЛИНЗАМИ!!!!это ж глаза!!!!!!!я сама раньше так попадала, после того , как пару дней ничего не видела одним заплывшим глазом-плюнула! 
не получается с линзой- забей на красоту, иди в очках!( я в Питере так , в этом году на встрече, на второй день   слегка глаз покраснел, рисковать не стала, одела очки и вперед! может и не красотка там на фото и видео осталась, но за этот день краснота прошла и на след. день  я вновь одела линзы)
думай о будущем, а не только о красоте!!!!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Комик между деревней и городом рвётся


Приехал в деревню. Подхожу к дому, все заросло травой:
[IMG]http://*********net/1820767.jpg[/IMG]
Небольшая клумба перед калиткой, превратилась в джунгли:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2980189.jpg[/IMG]
Пошли уже более осенние цветы, цинии и астры, флоксами пахнет на всю округу:
[IMG]http://*********net/1783903.jpg[/IMG]
А в теплице, баклажаны перцы и помидоры, превращаются в лесные дебри:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3002719.jpg[/IMG]
Ну и напоследок, перед окончательным погружением в огородную жизнь, всем барышням кашкадрома:
[IMG]http://*********net/1830993.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> не получается с линзой- забей на красоту, иди в очках!


В крайнем случае можно идти в одной линзе. Ненадолго врачи разрешают так ходить - я консультировалась.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Приехал в деревню.


Всё очень красиво!  :Tender:

----------


## KAlinchik

> В крайнем случае можно идти в одной линзе. Ненадолго врачи разрешают так ходить - я консультировалась.


Аленка, а ты сама линзы носишь?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем! Сегодня здесь хорошо, многолюдно! И Иришка появилась! Жаль, конечно, что немного раненая,но - ДО СВАДЬБЫ   ЗАЖИВЕТ!!! Лечись,Ириш, приходи в норму!
 Рада, что все прошло классно! Очень бы хотелось посмотреть, хоть одним глазком, как ты работала. Тема такая красивая:ромашковая свадьба! А фоточки ни одной нет? Будем ждать, когда подлечишься и в своей темке поподробней напишешь, а может и покажешь, как там оно все было?! Выздоравливай!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

Девочки мои, в одной линзе пробыла посоледние три часа праздника, мне помогала моя певица .. Такая адская боль, происла себя не снимать последние несколько часов..У меня-то правый глаз ведущий.. Зрение у меня очень низкое.. Очки.. это особая проблема.. в них двигаться не могу., потому, что бьет затылочное давление, так как стекла для моего зрения подобрать невозможны, высокий астигматизм вдобавок...У впереди 3 свадьбы.. Как я без ноута??? Сама сейчас с пеленой на глазу.. состояние ужась.. а так хочется с вами поделиться впечателениями

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленка, а ты сама линзы носишь?


Да, уже более 10 лет. Фирмы меняла, пока определилась, что мне надо. Ещё взяла вот попробовать линзы-однодневки. Ещё пока не пробовала. Мне в линзах удобнее на работе - боковое зрение задействовано (а с акробатикой это лучше, чем в очках, в очках периферийное не работает)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Такая адская боль


*Знаю. Сочувствую.* Чаем промывай. Мазь на ночь под веко - глазную тетрациклиновую. Линзы не одевай, пока полностью глаза не успокоятся. На воспалённые глаза нельзя вообще линзы одевать. 




> Как я без ноута???


Помощника бери.

----------


## Курица

> отдыхай, а ещё лучше окунись в свою работу с головой  ...и не езди больше туда,  где нет отверстия для флешки....и ГДЕ  вообще ничего нет(диджея ).


ребяты, меня опять не теряйте-я завтра уезжаю в Питер-там свадьба у дочери моей подруги(дружим 33 года)-я еду в качестве...ведущей, а не только-подруги мамы))) :Grin: 
так что я то в Г*. то в ПРОфсоюз :Taunt: 
Из Эстонии вчера приехала-сегодня 1 день сходила на работку, завтра в 14 -отчаливаю.
Свадьба 10-го августа в каком-то "Воздухе"...
А что-ВОЗДУХ для Курицы-самое то :Meeting: 
Счастливо всем поработать!

ЗЫ.Кстати-на аватарке-эпизод с эстонского юбилея.Я-ялева (это для тех, кто меня не видел в реале) :Blush2:  :Taunt:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Сама сейчас с пеленой на глазу.. состояние ужась..


Поправляйся скорее, без тебя ведь и праздник - не праздник...

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> ребяты, меня опять не теряйте-я завтра уезжаю в Питер-там свадьба у дочери моей подруги(дружим 33 года)-я еду в качестве...ведущей, а не только-подруги мамы)


Удачи, дорогая! Уверена, что все будет СУПЕР!!!!




> Из Эстонии вчера приехала


Приехала вчера, а появилась здесь сегодня - заразилась, что ли?

А я вот только сейчас вздохнула с облегчением на все 100%: на руках приказ о зачислении моего сына в студенты БГТУ... Я СЧАСТЛИВА!

----------


## Alenajazz

> на руках приказ о зачислении моего сына в студенты БГТУ... Я СЧАСТЛИВА!


Поздравляю!!!! А что теперь приказы всем на руки раздают??? (или ты - ректор БГТУ?)  :Grin:  Чёрный юмор. Предупреждаю заранее....

----------


## Комик

> ребяты, меня опять не теряйте-я завтра уезжаю в Питер-там свадьба у дочери моей подруги(дружим 33 года)-я еду в качестве...ведущей


Хорошего отдыха и отличной свадьбы.  :Yes4: 
Люблю Питер, жаль лет 20 там не был, такой красивый город :Ok:  и люди там особенные, добрые раньше были :Aga: , не знаю как сейчас. :Blush2: 




> Свадьба 10-го августа в каком-то "Воздухе"..


Главное чтоб гости были хорошие и Воздух не попортили, или воздух в Воздухе :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> А что теперь приказы всем на руки раздают??? (или ты - ректор БГТУ?)  Чёрный юмор. Предупреждаю заранее


Юмор оценила...
Просто сегодня ездили с сыном по вопросу трудовой практики и вселения в общежитие, вот нам в приемной комиссии такие бумаженции и выдали, чтобы мог с учета в военкомате сняться и в паспортном столе...

----------


## Alenajazz

> мог с учета в военкомате сняться


У меня же дочка... Поэтому таких тонкостей не знаю....  :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

Ти-ши-на...  :Tu: 
А куда Маринеску подевалась????  :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> куда Маринеску подевалась????


привет,Алён.Неа, она отчиталась-писала,что покидает родной дом по делам на пару недель, просила за неё не беспокоиться.Одна неделя уже миновала)))

Я почти готова.
Сейчас распечатаю кое-что-и чемодан собирать...
Пожелайте мне нелётной погоды.
В смысле, чтоб я не "пролетела", как фанера над Парижем :No2:  :Grin: 

До связи!

----------


## Alenajazz

Я увлеклась ниткографией. Сделаю картину - покажу вам.  :Yes4:  А пока только учусь...

http://clubs.ya.ru/hand-made/replies.xml?item_no=107529

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/sunnyfox62/...pot.albumindex

И вот здесь ещё много кошаков с этой технике выполненных.  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Tender: 

http://clubs.ya.ru/hand-made/posts.xml?tag=5945710

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пожелайте мне нелётной погоды.


*Всё пройдёт очень хорошо!!! Потому как перед этим было проблемно. Машу тебе чепчиком, пойду в магазин, а то дома закончилось всё сладкое - просто ужас какой-то!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

> девок не попортили....


Нам говорят: "Не спорьте!", а мы и не спортим... :Taunt:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Пожелайте мне нелётной погоды.
> В смысле, чтоб я не "пролетела", как фанера над Парижем


Фанера над Парижем пусть пролетает, а Танюша-Курочка - НИКОГДА!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

ребятушки это я ..у меня сегодня красивый срок 20 недель..  ровно половина  ..и родилась я 20 числа..так что  люблю цифру 20  ..всё трудное надеюсь позади
у мужа всё по моему налаживается (чтоб не сглазить )  ..поэтому в выходные  уик-енд на природе.. после 2х дней плодотворной работы..(свадьба и юбилей  )
..сейчас пойду на доску объявлений просить помощи может заглянете и туда..подсказать .?ну трудно варит голова (вернее не хочет варить )




> А я вот только сейчас вздохнула с облегчением на все 100%: на руках приказ о зачислении моего сына в студенты БГТУ... Я СЧАСТЛИВА!


поздравляю  



> Главное чтоб гости были хорошие и Воздух не попортили, или воздух в Воздухе


умно....нет даже юморно...



> Я увлеклась ниткографией. Сделаю картину - покажу вам.


будем ждать..ты у нас то вышиваешь  свой костюм ,то ниткография..даааа...многогранны твои таланты Алёнушка....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> многогранны твои таланты Алёнушка....


Согласна! Наша Аленушка художница во всем: в хореографии, в фотографии, в кулинарии, в рукоделии и т.д. и т.п!!! :Ok: 
А у меня ,блин, опять ненавистный отчет! Но сегодня не сдержалась, заходила на форум пару-тройку раз. Поэтому дела движутся крайне медленно. Балую я себя форумом, как сладкой конфеткой! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

Купила картон и все причиндалы (скотч, конфеты, собственно говоря) для ёлок конфетных. Буду ваять... А к зиме научусь делать вот такую красотищу, как на ссылке внизу, хочу сделать зелёную и белую!

http://www.mam2mam.ru/articles/favor...cle.php?ID=608

Красиво же, правда????

----------


## Alenajazz

> ненавистный отчет!


*Машхен, держись! Это нам даётся для того, чтобы мы потом всё остальное ценили!*_ У нас тоже до фига отчётов!!! И столько, сколько пишут документации хореографы, наверное, никто не пишет. У меня скоро начнётся этот дурдом...._

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Красиво же,


Очень красиво, Ален! Просто потрясно!!! :Aga: 
Блин, про дурдом - это точно! Обалдеть и у тебя! Конспекты всякие, наверное, планы и графики занятий, табель посещаемости, табель успеваемости? Усе, фантазия иссякла! :Blink:

----------


## Славина

> Красиво же, правда????


*Алёнка*, ну какая же ты расчудесница, не просто красиво, а  просто обалденно  :Ok: 
Глядя на тебя мастерицу и самой хочется бегать, прыгать, вязать и ваять  :Aga: 

Всем добрый вечер!

Вот два дня была в мыле, сейчас мыло смыла и сижу балдею  :Smile3: 

*Сашулька*, 20 недель, ура, юбилей, ещё немножко и случится чудо!!!

*Машуль*, наберись терпения для отчета и одним махом его только раааз и готов и дальше спокойно можно отдаваться в объятия любимого форума  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Красиво же, правда????


Мне то же понравилось и даже крайняя на пирамидку :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> у меня сегодня красивый срок 20 недель.. ровно половина ..


Сашуля, ты такая счастливая, судя по тону... Храни тебя Господь! и малыша твоего!



> у мужа всё по моему налаживается (чтоб не сглазить )


трижды плюнем и мы через левое плечо ТЬФУ-ТЬФУ-ТЬФУ

----------


## Alenajazz

> фантазия иссякла!


У нас ещё: пишем списки всех детей с ФИО, домашним адресом, датой рождения, школой и классом, собираем каждый год их медицинские справки, сертификаты прививок, копии свидетельства о рождении. Это мы всё должны собрать к 10 сентября. Так же заполняем журналы на каждую группу с повторением той же информации и добавлением сведений о родителях, плюс все родители пишут заявления о приёме в коллектив, заполняют договор на оказание образовательных услуг и всем этим занимаемся мы - руководители этих детских колективов. Помимо всяких программ, календарных планов, учебных планов, воспитательных планов, репертуарных планов, отчётов о конкурсах и самоанализов открытых уроков. А также протоколов родительских собраний (в каждой группе!!!!!!) Считаю, что для приёма документации должен быть принят на работу специальный человек. Вот нас же принимает на работу секретарь, оформляет все наши документы, а тут мы должны и танцевать учить и заниматься параллельно приёмом детей (они же все приходят не в один день и час, а тянуться будут весь год и каждому родителю надо уделить время во время или (в основном)* после работы...* Так что уходим с работы всегда на час позже...
А ещё, как новогодние утренники или концерты платные, то мы должны распространять билеты в своём коллективе. Меня это вообще бесит... Выступи там, да ещё и билеты продай сам на себя...
Что-то я пессимистично настроена к началу учебного года... :Tu:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Так что уходим с работы всегда на час позже...


Я тебя понимаю... Наверное, у всех педагогов так. А в школе общеобразовательной - уходишь на два часа позже. Так что, Ален, у нас не 24 часа, а 25 или даже 26. Как в том кино: А мы на час (или два) раньше встаем...



> Что-то я пессимистично настроена к началу учебного года...


Ничего-ничего, за три недели все пройдет... Как только детей своих увидишь снова...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как только детей своих увидишь снова...


А многие из них ходят летом заниматься в мой второй танцевальный коллектив. Я их вижу. Это я на бюджетной работе в отпуске, а на второй-то я уже вышла! 
Сегодня уже примерку делали на 2 новых танца. За лето поставила много нового!  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А в школе общеобразовательной - уходишь на два часа позже.


Я третье поколение преподавателей в нашей семье. Причём - с двух сторон: с маминой, и с папиной...
Поэтому я и готовить умею... С 5 класса. :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

ВСем-доброй ночи.Я уже в Питере...мандраж невесты и её мамы(моей подруги) передался мне тоже...счас схожу в Марьину темку,посмотрю ее обряд снятия фаты,  чтоб проверить алгеброй гармонию, и...
спать...
ругайте меня завтра,а?! :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я уже в Питере.


Привет северной столице!




> ругайте меня завтра,а?!


Со скольки???

----------


## Курица

с 18.15  :Taunt:  до 23 час. :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> с 18.15


Как раз на работе буду! :Taunt:

----------


## Swetka1305

Добрый вечер!Скажите пожалуйста,где можно взять сценарий свадьбы.Сразу оговорюсь что я новичек.И мне не нужно развернутый сценарий.Мне бы просто порядок что за чем идет.Ато я сижу пишу-пишу,и стопор.Дошла до 3-го тоста за родителей(вроде бы все красиво получаеся),а дальше запуталась вроде-бы и танец молодых уже можно,а вроде бы и рано как-то.Я не прошу супер идей(насчет этого потом сама посижу подумаю).Мне нужен план свадьбы что за чем идет.А если уже есть такая тема,то подскажите где.Заранее всем спасибо:)

----------


## maknata

*Swetka1305*, Ой, дык нет сценариев то... Есть блоки, а там уж оно само вырисовывается... Иногда в первом застолье и тост за родителей и за бабушек и дедушек пойдёт, а иногда всю свадьбу на одном стёбе проведёшь... Разно бывает... А обычно у нас так идёт : встреча, дары,застолье, танец молодых, танцы-шманцы, застолье (тут хто очаг зажигает, хто на первенца гадает, а кто-то это и в первом застолье сделает), опять танцы-шманцы, фату сымаем-не сымаем, застолье (сладкий стол) и баю-баюшки баю, потихоньку заканчиваем свадьбу.. Светуль, ну нет стандартного сценария, равно как и сценарный план у всех разный. Тут уж от твоего видения свадьбы зависит.. :Yes4:

----------


## Swetka1305

> *Swetka1305*, Ой, дык нет сценариев то... Есть блоки, а там уж оно само вырисовывается... Иногда в первом застолье и тост за родителей и за бабушек и дедушек пойдёт, а иногда всю свадьбу на одном стёбе проведёшь... Разно бывает... А обычно у нас так идёт : встреча, дары,застолье, танец молодых, танцы-шманцы, застолье (тут хто очаг зажигает, хто на первенца гадает, а кто-то это и в первом застолье сделает), опять танцы-шманцы, фату сымаем-не сымаем, застолье (сладкий стол) и баю-баюшки баю, потихоньку заканчиваем свадьбу.. Светуль, ну нет стандартного сценария, равно как и сценарный план у всех разный. Тут уж от твоего видения свадьбы зависит..


Вот мне бы план.Хоть какой.А там я уже раскручусь думаю.Сижу уже весь день ну ничего в голову не лезет.Вроде бы столько этих свадеб отработала,только в роли певицы.Нет бы смотреть и запоминать как ведущие работают:)  Просто меня попросили мои заказчики которые меня любят как музыканта отвести свадьбу им.А я возьми и согласись :) Вот и пожинаю теперь плоды своей безотказности:)

----------


## Комик

> ВСем-доброй ночи.Я уже в Питере...мандраж невесты и её мамы(моей подруги) передался мне тоже...счас схожу в Марьину темку,посмотрю ее обряд снятия фаты, чтоб проверить алгеброй гармонию, и...
> спать...
> ругайте меня завтра,а?!


Привет Татьяна, привет кашкадром. :flower: 
Сегодня у старшей внучки ДР, 7 лет. (Правда справлять завтра будем :Aga: ), поэтому днем поздравляем внучку Комика :Grin: , вечером ругаем Татьяну. :Aga: 



> Вот мне бы план.Хоть какой.А там я уже раскручусь думаю.


Сходите в раздел свадьбы, вот сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%E4%FC%E1%E0
Там много всего про свадьбы написано, а здесь больше про любоффь, сэкос, котлеты и прочую еду, короче про все что угодно и без комплексов. :Grin: 
Одним словом кашкадром :Grin:  Место общения для позитивных новичков  (типа меня) :Grin:  и некоторых особо добрых и веселых старичков. :Grin: 
Ну и конечно здесь всегда много гостей, правда молчаливых. :Taunt:  
Пришли посмотрели и ушли...
Всем хорошего дня :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Сегодня у старшей внучки ДР, 7 лет.


*Комик*, от души поздравляю тебя с этим событием, которое 7 лет назад сделало тебя счастливым и без сомнения, любимым и любящим дедом!
Пусть внучечка растет красивой и умной на радость родителям, ну а тебе здоровья, чтобы дожил до её свадьбы, на которую приедем всем кашкадромом  :Aga:  правда, все старенькие к тому времени будем, ну ничего, пришкандыбаем как-нибудь в твой Северо-западный регион  :Grin:  я может и песенку какую ещё спою, если смогу  :Taunt: 





> а здесь больше про любоффь, сэкос, котлеты и прочую еду, короче про все что угодно и без комплексов


Это точно  :Grin:  хотя можем и про свадьбы иногда поговорить тоже  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> здесь всегда много гостей, правда молчаливых.


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
Что за народ!!!! Хоть бы муркнули приветственно, что ли.... :Yes4: 




> у старшей внучки ДР, 7 лет.


Поздравляю!!!!! Думаю, что именинница - яркая девочка, талантливая, красивая. От женихов бейсбольной битой отбиваться будете  :Taunt:  Наверняка ещё и солистка в танцевальном коллективе  :Aga:  Сужу по своему колективу. У меня все солистки - Львы. Не могут они в тени находиться. Натура такая.  :Aga: 
Так что юную львицу поздравляем!!!!! (имени ты не сказал, так что вот так гороскопно обращаться будем!!!) А вечером Курочку-путешественницу поругаем! А завтра - 11 августа начинаем поздравлять моего супруга. Днюха у него. Я планирую сегодня ночью тихонько подорваться и вывесить везде поздравительные плакаты. Он на работу рано проснётся, оба-на!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> может и песенку какую ещё спою, если смогу


Ладно, с меня - танец. Только что-нибудь мееееедлеееннннное... Уже рок-н-роллы не смогу выплясывать к тому времени. Какой-нибудь менуэт или вальс-гавот....  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

*Славина*, Спасибо Ириша! :flower: 




> Поздравляю!!!!! Думаю, что именинница - яркая девочка, талантливая, красивая. От женихов бейсбольной битой отбиваться будете Наверняка ещё и солистка в танцевальном коллективе


Спасибо Алена :flower: , она действительно второй год занимается танцами :Aga: 
Вот она собственной персоной, у деда на даче с младшей сестренкой :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1833848.jpg[/IMG] 
Правда есть у них еще одна сестренка, но та сооовсем младшая, еще полгода всего. :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

я набегом  не успеваю воообще ничего ..всем огромный привет..!

Комик с именинницей.тебя..пусть у неё всё будет сладко да гладко  а в этом возрасте всё замечательно.... скажи Урал поздравляет юную красотку  с днём варенья..!

ГОСТИ МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ Огорошили   ... ПРОСТО СЛОВ НЕТ...    БУДУТ ГОСТИТЬ ЕЩЁ ДО 15 ЧИСЛА ....так что буду наслаждаться   тишиной уже потом  ....  ...
В ВЫХОДНЫЕ ЮБИЛЕЙ И СВАДЬБА ...  с юбилеем голову всю сломала но ничего всё потихонечку встаёт на свои места....справимся ..и не так попадали.....

огуречиков в этом году ууу......  вот  ещё ведро корнишонов  собрала ... все в пупырышках , маленькие  ..зимой хрустеть будем , а пока отправляюсь на кухню кашеварить(семья то большая да 2 человека всего мужиков то а остальные особи женского пола  )    и мариновать...

----------


## Alenajazz

> второй год занимается танцами


Заметно! Ноги в 1 позиции, руки на поясе - как надо. Танцоров видно сразу! А вот малАя - та креативщица ещё та. Вся в деда!!!!  :Grin: 




> ГОСТИ МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ Огорошили ...


Держись! Всё равно - гости - это хорошо! К плохим людям в гости не ходят, только к хорошим!

Ускакала платить коммунальные платежи.

----------


## S1981

> Что за народ!!!! Хоть бы муркнули приветственно, что ли....


Мур -мур..... Весело тут у вас..... один сплошной позитив
А я вот ни с огородом, ни с цветами не дружу, засолки на зиму ни разу не делала. вообщем тунеядец и бездырь.....А у вас красота такая..... :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сегодня у старшей внучки ДР, 7 лет.


Комик, дедулечка, поздравляю!!! Думаю, Господь поцеловал ее в маковку! И она будет здоровой, счастливой, умной, красивой и удачливой! Стоп! Почуму будет?! Есть уже!!! Уже целых семь лет живет на свете эта прекрасная девочка!!! Всего ей самого, самого доброго!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ругайте меня завтра,а?!





> есть у них еще одна сестренка, но та сооовсем младшая, еще полгода всего.


Вот и получается:ругаемся и радуемся одновременно...
Таня-тебе не пуха!!!Комик,дак ты многодетный дедушка(дедушка в кубе!!!)Принимай поздравления!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> у меня сегодня красивый срок 20 недель


Сашауля!!Я тебя отдельно и персонально поздравляю!!!Вот всегда рада за красивых людей,пусть их будет много...и будет на земле счастье!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я вот ни с огородом, ни с цветами не дружу, засолки на зиму ни разу не делала. вообщем тунеядец и бездырь...


Это же про меня всё сказано!  :Yes4:  :Taunt: 
Теперь нас двое, а значит, мы - банда!  :Taunt:

----------


## Ольгия

> Хоть бы муркнули приветственно


Ну и я приветственно муркну (застыдила Алена). Мур-р-р-мяу всем!Болтушки из меня не получится, я здесь редкий гость, но сейчас распирает радость, не могу не поделиться: 5 августа был внуку годик, а другой сын "родил" для меня внучечку. Теперь проблема: как буду в один день внукам ДР отмечать? К кому бежать раньше? По старшинству? :Dntknw:  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> как буду в один день внукам ДР отмечать? К кому бежать раньше? По старшинству?


На нейтральной территории собирать всех! А по времени суток кто раньше родился???? Того первым и поздравлять. Я вот в 00.15 родилась, ночером.

----------


## Ольгия

> На нейтральной территории собирать всех


Ну вот, нейтральная получится моя. Только где ж мне столько разместить гостей? Хорошо - лето, буду вывозить на природу  :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Только где ж мне столько разместить гостей?


Было бы кого размещать, а где - всегда найдётся!!!!!  :Yes4: 
Ольга, а почему ты Новый год так ждёшь????  :Smile3:

----------


## Ольгия

Как в анекдоте: чаще бывает  :Taunt: . Да не жду я его. Как поставила перед Новым годом, так и стоит. Я на него особо и внимания не обращаю (в смысле, на линеечку эту). Ну ща поменяю  :Smile3:

----------


## Ольгия

> ночером.


Алена, мне понравилось твоё слово "ночером". Я старшего сына тоже ночером родила, только еще интересней: в 00 часов 00 минут. И у меня врачи срашивали, на какой день записывать. Думаю, пусть будет воскресенье, а это день наступивший. И записали : 00 часов 05 минут.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сашуля!!Я тебя отдельно и персонально поздравляю!!!Вот всегда рада за красивых людей,пусть их будет много...и будет на земле счастье!


спасибо Танечка...!очень приятно...



> Вот и получается:ругаемся и радуемся одновременно..


да вот так у нас в жизни всё рядышком...



> Комик, дедулечка, поздравляю!!! Думаю, Господь поцеловал ее в маковку! И она будет здоровой, счастливой, умной, красивой и удачливой! Стоп! Почуму будет?! Есть уже!!! Уже целых семь лет живет на свете эта прекрасная девочка!!! Всего ей самого, самого доброго!!!


Машунь ты так классно поздравила..аж захотелось песню спеть на эти стихи...молодечик !



> Мур -мур..... Весело тут у вас..... один сплошной позитив


ага позитируем....  а что остаётся делать ...

.. вот как полная дура сижу перед компом и улыбаюсь  ну смех да и только  ....а настроение  класс ....  закатала огурцы и компотов 17 банок ... малыш сказал мама офигела  быстро отдыхать, а то как двину ножкой....вот и сижу заряжаюсь от вас силой ....  впереди вечер    за компом ..столько нужно успеть напечатать и распечатать......



> Держись! Всё равно - гости - это хорошо!


да я согласна... гости это хорошо..у нас всегда их много .. как говорит моя мама....  плохо когда в дом не приходят гости  -это пустой дом..там нет людей,  там машины.(поесть.. поспать... и на работу  )...а ведь она по своему права 



> Теперь нас двое, а значит, мы - банда!


я балдю..так понравилось словосочетание банда  .....вааащщеее.



> но сейчас распирает радость, не могу не поделиться: 5 августа был внуку годик, а другой сын "родил" для меня внучечку.


ух какая ты счастливая...



> На нейтральной территории собирать всех!


да Олечка так и делай ...зови к себе и никого не обидишь....

----------


## Комик

Спасибо всем за поздравления внучки. :flower:  
Сам поругал сегодня Татьяну, и вот сейчас прекращаем её ругать, ибо она завершает банкет и выслушивает благодарности от гостей. :Yes4: 
Всем доброй ночи, правда тихо сегодня...

----------


## Swetka1305

Сходите в раздел свадьбы, вот сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%E4%FC%E1%E0
Там много всего про свадьбы написано, а здесь больше про любоффь, сэкос, котлеты и прочую еду, короче про все что угодно и без комплексов. :Grin: 
Одним словом кашкадром :Grin:  Место общения для позитивных новичков  (типа меня) :Grin:  и некоторых особо добрых и веселых старичков. :Grin: 
Ну и конечно здесь всегда много гостей, правда молчаливых. :Taunt:  
Пришли посмотрели и ушли...
Всем хорошего дня :flower: [/QUOTE]

Спасибо :Smile3:  Но меня туда не пускают....: NO2:   Наверно еще не доросла до нужного уровня :Blush2:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Я третье поколение преподавателей в нашей семье. Причём - с двух сторон: с маминой, и с папиной...
> Поэтому я и готовить умею... С 5 класса


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Снимаю шляпу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> тихо сегодня...


Я ёлку конфетную делала. Будет она одним из призов гостям на днюхе мужа. День рождения обещает быть интересным. В таёжном стиле. Потом расскажу. Если успею сфотать, то и фотки продемонстрирую. А пока - только ёлочка. Первая моя. Изрядно я с ней покорячилась, пока поняла алгоритм действия и процесс поставила почти на автомат  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1808098.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1800930.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> меня туда не пускают....: NO2: Наверно еще не доросла до нужного уровня


*Swetka1305*, а ты общайся на форуме, наберешь 30 сообщений - и все откроется...

----------


## S1981

Всем привет. Ребята,а вы вообще спите когда-нибудь?  :Grin:  Или у вас все общение ночью только начинается???

----------


## Комик

> А завтра - 11 августа начинаем поздравлять моего супруга.


Завтра уже наступило. С днем рождения его :Pivo:  и веселого праздника! :Ok: 



> Я ёлку конфетную делала. Будет она одним из призов гостям на днюхе мужа. День рождения обещает быть интересным. В таёжном стиле.


Что-то Нового года захотелось, таежного :Aga: , а как-же золото Колчака?? :Blush2: 




> Спасибо Но меня туда не пускают....: NO2: Наверно еще не доросла до нужного уровня


Если есть желание и скайп, можно обсудить Ваш вопрос. Когда свадьба, что хотим конкретно?? :Blush2: 




> Ух ты! Красиво. И на ёлку похоже!


Вот и я об этом. :Aga: 
Всем привет и хорошего дня! :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Завтра уже наступило. С днем рождения его


*Алёнка* и я поздравляю твоего мужа с Днём рождения! :Pivo: 
Передавай ему привет от всего нашего кашкадрома  :Aga:  пусть он нас всех ещё не видел, но мы то видели и знаем, что он у тебя самый лучший:)))
Счастья вам, любви и удачи!
И желаю классно вам сегодня провести этот день и не только день  :Blush2:   :Grin: 

Всем приветик!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Всем привет. Ребята,а вы вообще спите когда-нибудь? Или у вас все общение ночью только начинается???


В ОСНОВНОМ тусят ночью когда Курочка и Мариша есть, а когда нет то общаемся поэтапно  кто подхватит эстафету...



> Я ёлку конфетную делала.


 КРАСОТААААА !ТАК ЗАХОТЕЛОСЬ ЗАПАХА ХВОИ     И МАНДАРИНОВ  СНЕГА И ДЕДА МОРОЗА   (МОЙ ГЛАВНЫЙ ПОДАРОК БУДЕТ ПОД НОВЫЙ ГОД  ПОЭТОМУ ТАК ЖДУ ЕГО  )
 а я к субботе делаю конфетный букет в морском стиле  ..  что получится обязательно  покажу.... 




> правда тихо сегодня...


затишье перед бурей эмоций    

*ребятки  подскажите мне что можно сказать  при создании оберега из цветного песочка в сосуд  (машуня начала   а я вот и не соображу ) мне нужно  про воспоминания о море  типа песок хранит воспоминания  а вот почему  его послойно будем засыпать вот вопрос ?????????*
всем жаркий уральский приветик !

----------


## Комик

> Ребята,а вы вообще спите когда-нибудь?  Или у вас все общение ночью только начинается???


Здесь круглосуточно :Aga: , а в скайпе, до тех пор, пока домашние терпят. :Grin: 




> И желаю классно вам сегодня провести этот день и не только день


Тогда нужны котлеты :Taunt: 



> затишье перед бурей эмоций


Курица из Питера вернется и как закудахтает :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Алёнка и я поздравляю твоего мужа с Днём рождения!


ага  ага  поздравляю   аЛЁНУШКА  ТВОЕГО  МУЖА  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ...
ЗНАЮ  ЧТО ГЛАВНЫЙ ПОДАРОК  ОН ПОЛУЧИЛ  ОТ СУДЬБЫ  В ВИДЕ ТЕБЯ...
ДУМАЮ ОН ДАВНО ОЦЕНИЛ , ТО СОКРОВИЩЕ , КОТОРОЕ РЯДОМ С НИМ....  УМНИЦА .....КРАСАВИЦА.... 

*желаю  счастья вам двоим 
 в семье во всём успеха 
 пусть сибирский праздник- 
словно вихрь, подарит море смеха 
 сюрприз для мужа от тебя  Алёнушка прекрасный
а праздник , что готовила тайком - пусть будет просто классным !
 и не спала ты из-за ёлки  вчера                
   а  мы  кричим именниннику  урааа!!!!*
 :Party:  :Viannen 20:

----------


## Alenajazz

*sa-sha76*, 
*Комик*, 
*Славина*, огромное вам всем спасибо за разделённую со мной радость!!!!!!!!! Ромыч ночером родился, как и я (00.30). Так что я вчера поздравила, с вручением подарка (подарила ювелирку из серебра, , сфотаю, скину - а то он убежал в ней на работу! :Yes4: ) сегодня празднуем у родителей. Просто по-семейному. А с друзьями детства и музыкантами Ромычевой группы собираемся 13 августа.




> как-же золото Колчака??


Решила это радикально. Золотом Колчака будет на данный раз еда и питьё. Мы это прячем. Гости приходят к пустому столу, на котором стоят только ёлки из картона и лежит карта. По карте и будут искать, где еда. В тайге надо уметь ориентироваться! На входе устроим маршрутку Иркутск-Листвянка. С викториной про Сибирь. Только так и будем пропускать - кто ответил на вопросы про реки, города и сибирских писателей. В Сибири же никто не был из нашей компашки, вот и побывают!  :Yes4: 
Придумала интересные конкурсы: и на охоту на лыжах пойдут, и грибы собирать будут, и снежинки вырезать, и ёлку на Новый год наряжать, и баню строить.  :Smile3:

----------


## S1981

> всем жаркий уральский приветик !


А я родилась, закончила школу в городе Нижний Тагил, до сих пор дружу со многими однокашниками, слава богу есть интернет.... так что Урал для меня Родина.  :Smile3:

----------


## Комик

> Придумала интересные конкурсы:


Тогда ждем отчета о ДР в воскресенье. :Yes4: 




> А я родилась, закончила школу в городе Нижний Тагил, до сих пор дружу со многими однокашниками, слава богу есть интернет.... так что Урал для меня Родина.


Вот видишь как потихоньку кашкадром и тебя начинает притягивать, из гостей переходишь в разряд мурлыкающих. :Aga:  
Потом и консервировать научишься и еду готовить :Aga: , а если котлеты, то и на любоффь потянет. :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

Меня тут мысль осенила.... Вот, в Мариинске есть памятник картошке. А если гостям попробовать продемонстрировать памятник омулю или хариусу и др. - сделать галерею?????  :Taunt:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ, а расскажите рецепт приготовления вкусных котлет! у кого какие секретики есть в готовке?

----------


## Alenajazz

> рецепт приготовления вкусных котлет!


Я люблю всё внутри с начинкой. То есть, в моих котлетах в оболочке из рубленного мяса есть ещё грибы, обжаренные с лучком и тёртый сыр. Заворачиваю это в мясо (в фарш добавлено яйцо), панирую и жарю.  :Tender:

----------


## KAlinchik

> То есть, в моих котлетах в оболочке из рубленного мяса есть ещё грибы, обжаренные с лучком и тёртый сыр. Заворачиваю это в мясо (в фарш добавлено яйцо), панирую и жарю.


Аленка, смешно, но я потому и спросила, что вчера видела этот рецепт по телевизору, но там не подробно было, а так, вскользь, что там во внутрь кладут кроме грибов с сыром, еще и помидорки...
наверное, буду сегодня делать:)

----------


## S1981

Мои мужики котлеты очень любят, готовлю разные и с начинками и экономный вариант, мои любимые ( я их называю для ленивых)-фарш, лук, мука, немного кефира и чуть соды, на противень, запекаю, за 5 минут вытаскиваю, делаю небольшую ямку с верху, туда сырно - майонезный соус ( плавленный сыр тертый, майонез, соль, специи, молоко, масло сливочное, немного муки, разведенной с водой) и снова в духовку. ну вот как то так. 
 И вообще гоните меня с форума срочно. Свадьба 20. а я даже план написать не могу. все не соберусь с мыслями. работать надо, а я флудом занимаюсь  :064:

----------


## Alenajazz

> гоните меня с форума срочно.


 :Taunt:  :Yahoo:  :Meeting:

----------


## sa-sha76

> наверное, буду сегодня делать:)


Алина  срочно зови в гости...слюнки уже бегут...хоть помечтать....



> Я люблю всё внутри с начинкой.


АГА Я ТОЖЕ ЛЮБЛЮ..ОЧЕНЬ ..но просто котлеты больше всего(  в составе    половина хлеба  ,потому как мои дочки любят только такие котлеты .. так и говорят сделай как в школе  (а в школе и правда оочень вкусные котлеты  )  ...

алёна  почисти  ящикккк

----------


## Alenajazz

> алёна почисти ящикккк


Ага.  Уже поняла, что превысила количество сообщений. Сама отправить не смогла.
Спасибствую!

----------


## Курица

> Сам поругал сегодня Татьяну, и вот сейчас прекращаем её ругать, ибо она завершает банкет и выслушивает благодарности от гостей.


Комик, до слёз...ты так точно почувствовал-и во времени не ошибся.
ВСЁ прошло хорошо, д/дж замечательно понимал меня с полуслова(хотя ему все на флешке было предоставлено-в Питере флеху БЫЛО КУДА ВСТАВИТ), "Воздух" не испорчен, пьяных не было, все достойно веселились, хотя украли жениха...и еще-много времени ушло на поздравления от каждого гостя(я так обычно не делаю-мневремя жалко)-а тут было все, скажем так-по семейному.Гостей 45 чел., и они были приятно удивлены таким спокойно-семейным вечером,хотя драйва тоже хватало.
Чувствовала я вашу поддержку за плечами, мне даже во время самого праздника не было напряжно.
Докладываю-свадьба была СОВЕРШЕННО безреквизитная.
Из использованных вещей только тапочки для тёщи, очаг(и две материнских свечи) и 2 бокала)разбивать на встрече).Всё...

Сейчас иду к Озорной в гости, завтра утром-домой.

Вернусь-напишу отчет поподробней,если Муза будет...

Вчера Анастасии моей исполнилось 2 месяца.
Поздравляю внучку Комика с прошедщейдатой-7 лет-первый кризис возрастной(все детские психологи об этом твердят-дай Бог пережить).

\А сегодня еще Ромыча Алёниного поздравляю, пусть у него все по жизни ладится, и Алёна для него-не только женой, но и другом, и Любовницей, и Товарищем в самых рисковых мероприятиях будет ВСЕГДА...

До связи!
Сашенька, не переусердствуй там на кухне-береги малыша-это как-никак будет наш сын полка Флудористанского!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Докладываю-свадьба была СОВЕРШЕННО безреквизитная.


поздравляю, Танюша!!!!!!Кайф поймала от безреквизитного торжества?

----------


## Славина

> а в школе и правда оочень вкусные котлеты ) ...


Это точно  :Yes4:  с чем только я не придумывала котлеты, а ребёнок только о школьных и мечтает, а мне то и дело говорит:"Мама, давай без выкрутасов, просто котлеты!"  :Taunt:  

И всё равно дома ему не такие, так как дома побольше мяска, поменьше хлеба, а в школе, наверное наоборот, побольше хлеба и поменьше мяска  :Grin: 

О  :Blink:   ещё не вечер, а мы уже про котлеты, а, это *Алинка* нас сбила с режима  :Grin:  ну и правильно, потому что вечером все куда-то деваются  :Meeting:  лето однако  :Grin: 

*Курочка*, ну молодец, я за тебя вчера тоже думала, но наверное не ругала, а больше думала о том, чтобы всё прошло хорошо, хотя я ни на минуту в этом не сомневалась!

Заглянула на минутку, всё, побежала дальше по делам. До встречи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> А сегодня еще Ромыча Алёниного поздравляю, пусть у него все по жизни ладится, и Алёна для него-не только женой, но и другом, и Любовницей, и Товарищем в самых рисковых мероприятиях будет ВСЕГДА...


Спасибо!!!! Татьяна, а чем отличается друг от товарища????? :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем огромный, горячий привет из ссылки(бумажной трясины). 
АЛЕНУШКА!!! Поздравляю от всей души РОМЫЧА С ДНЮХОЙ!!! Я его( в отличие от других) уже видела!!! Классный парниша!!! Позитивный, приятный во всех отношениях!!! А главное, видно, как он трепетно к тебе относится!!! Любовь в глазах!!! Как он руку тебе, подавал, как смотрел!!! Респект и уважуха!!! И еще! Если он рядом с тобой - это тоже очень много значит!!! Ты не потерпела бы рядом с собой недостойного человека! Только ЛИЧНОСТЬ с большой буквы!!! От меня и от моего супруга лично поздравь его!!! Желаю вам счастья долгие годы!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, *Машхен!!!! Ну ты речь задвинула! У меня "глаз выпал" и челюсть стукнула об грудную клетку. Спасибо! Я на работу поскакала. Но поскакала под впечатлением от сказанных слов от всех вас, други!*

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Чувствовала я вашу поддержку за плечами,


Танюш, это ты правильно чувствовала!!! Все болели за тебя, за твой успех, хоть и не сомневались в оном!!!



> Докладываю-свадьба была СОВЕРШЕННО безреквизитная


Класс! Это моя мечта!!! Когда-нить , может быть тоже дорасту! И на Алину большая надежда в этом вопросе!!!




> Вернусь-напишу отчет поподробней,если Муза будет...


Будем ждать!!! Муза будет, всенепременно!!! Она же тоже твоя верная подруга!




> Вчера Анастасии моей исполнилось 2 месяца.


Ура!!! Растет девочка!!! Не успеешь оглянуться, замуж будем отдавать! :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У меня "глаз выпал" и челюсть стукнула об грудную клетку.


 :Vah:  :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Ok: 
Обожаю твое чувство юмора и прикольные выражения!!! На первом месте хит-парада, конечно, аплодирующие в голове тараканы!!! :Ok:  Но и вышесказанное сегодня очень повеселило!!! Думаю, сегодня все гости надорвут животы от смеха! И вообще, твоя идея с тематикой впечатлила!!! Умница! Ждем фоточек, как всегда!!! Кстати, елочка получилась супер!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сашенька, не переусердствуй там на кухне-береги малыша-это как-никак будет наш сын полка Флудористанского!!!


ой  ну вот опять плачу  ..слов нет ,как  же это всё приятно слышать заботу о себе......спасибо !!!надеюсь что у нас  сынуля   но и третья доча нам не помешает...будет потом 3 зятя, а я буду строгой но любящей тёщей ......



> Чувствовала я вашу поддержку за плечами


вот и я сегодня так плодотворненько поработала  ...мой конфетный корабль почти готов.... осталось паруса  и так по мелочи .... но пошла готовить кушать  ..вечером  точно покажу своё творение  (а думала что до ночи буду  кумекать как и что...




> О ещё не вечер, а мы уже про котлеты


а что неплохая тема..КОТЛЕТЫ  ЭТО ВЕЩЬ  ТАК ЖЕ КАК И ГОЛУБЦЫ  .
...  думаю вечерочком  нас  Алёнушка и тортиком соблазнит .. у неё  ух как это получается  . .



> Вчера Анастасии моей исполнилось 2 месяца.


.а с тебя Иришка  бокал  чего нибудь (ПОМНИШЬ НАШ УГОВОР ),но холодного   чтоб прямо от картинки можно было ПРОХЛАДИТЬСЯ ..вот и отметим  днюху Ромыча и Стасю тут же  ..повод хороший  ..времечко бежит....сейчас2 месяца  а скоро и годик...

----------


## Славина

> а что неплохая тема..КОТЛЕТЫ


Ну да, только после неё сразу следует тема про любофь  :Grin: 




> а с тебя Иришка бокал чего нибудь


Помню *Сашуль*, помню, ну ладно, столько событий за последние дни, давайте уж по бокальчику, а то и правда, суховато наши праздники проходят, никто ничем не угощает  :Grin: 


«Шампанское лилось рекой...»  

Пы.Сы.*Сашуль*, классная ава, ты уж прям, как наша Ириска Окрылённая, взглядом решила всех сразить, красота!

----------


## sa-sha76

> как наша Ириска Окрылённая,


да я уж это тоже заметила   .. думаю на кого то я тут похожа.......а вот сейчас и правда дошло.....хорошая я ученица  да ведь ? 



> никто ничем не угощает


вот вот пришлось выпрашивать ..а река  твоя   просто шикарная...

----------


## Славина

> хорошая я ученица да ведь


 :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> Вот бы еще пальчики вместе скоординировать


 :Blink:  как это??? Так что ли?



Или тебе на ногах пальчики скоординировать  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> никто ничем не угощает


Я 13 августа буду угощать - когда будем праздновать своей компашкой. Сегодня сами идём в гости!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Славина*, Ирсен, какие у тебя шикарные руки! Скульптурка, статуэточка! Ап, и тигры (львы) у ног твоих сели!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Спасибо *Алёнка*, всё, убежала на работку собираться, пойду сегодня песни попою, а завтра придётся и поговорить  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем привет!...а вот и Я!

----------


## KAlinchik

*bycmarina*, Привет, Мариша!!!!!Как ты?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Всем привет!...а вот и Я!


Уррррааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

всем приветик  и тем кто работает удачи.
.всё я улетаю ..  через час свадьба  я ещё без причёски..и вообще как то я не соберусь никак .....что  то как то всё  спонтанно  утром опять программу перекраивала..кошмар..в общем надеюсь всё пройдёт как надо.....
до завтра...
алёнушка  вчера тебе отправляла в личку..  но сообщений у тебя  было много..  в теме документы  было про рыбалку диплом рыбака и ода рыбалке..я проводила мне понравилось..если что стучи  ночью  приду  и отправлю  ...

----------


## Комик

> Всем привет!...а вот и Я!


Привет Маришка :flower: , вы тут поболтайте, а ночью после свадьбы приду и почитаю :Aga: . Сейчас собираюсь, заглянул на пару минут :Aga: 
У меня сегодня интересная свадьба, она математик, он закончил физмат, ну и там друзья программисты и т.д. :Grin: 




> всем приветик и тем кто работает удачи.
> .всё я улетаю .. через час свадьба


Привет, тоже через пару часов улетаю. Всем хорошо потрудится! :flower:

----------


## Славина

*Маришка*, привет, с возвращением, блудная наша сестра!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile3: 

И всем доброго дня!




> .всё я улетаю


Я тоже улетаю  :Yes4: 




> как то я не соберусь никак


Я сама сегодня какая-то несобранная, может потому что пятница, а я привыкла свадьбы по субботам больше работать   :Meeting: 

Всем удачной работы!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет!!! УрЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ! Маришка вернулась!!! Всем, кто сегодня работает - УДАЧИ!!! У нас опять жара нестерпимая! Хотелось бы на речку( пока выходные свободные), но все еще болею, процесс оказался затяжным. Ириш, Славина! Классное у тебя платье! Сегодня наподобие приглядела, но моего размера нет. Приглянулось еще одно платье уже на осень-зиму. Вот думаю: взять или еще подождать. Сдала отчет, можно расслабиться!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> Приглянулось еще одно платье уже на осень-зиму. Вот думаю: взять или еще подождать


Конечно взять  :Aga:  Оглянуться не успеешь, а уже осень на носу и зима не за горами, а себя любимую, побаловать новым платьем обязательно нужно  :Aga: 




> Сдала отчет, можно расслабиться!


Молодец!!!

Всё, теперь уж точно улетела :)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> взять или еще подождать.


Взять!
ПотОм ничего не бывает! Всё бывает только *здесь и сейчас!*
_А я только села поесть. С утреца пытаюсь из квартиры сделать тайгу.  Кошка в шоке - везде ёлки и медведи 
Викторину ещё готовила про сибирское ханство. Оказывается, у хана Кучума (который обманом заманил Ермака в ловушку и Ермак утонул в своих тяжёлых доспехах) было 15 сыновей!!!!_  :Vah: 

_А у нас жарища безумная была вчера. А сегодня уже поприятнее - всего плюс 30._

Никогда не задумывалась: почему название такое Сибирь? Что оно означает??? Оказывается, есть несколько версий.
1. "Сэбэр" с тюркского - метёт ветер, пурга.
2. "Самбер"  - типа чабреца, цветёт белыми, как снег, цветочками...  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*KAlinchik*, 
*Alenajazz*, 
*Комик*, 
*Славина*, 
*rugej*, 

 :Blush2:  Ой!!!!
Шпасиба....
Мне прям стыдно стало, а сейчас така сердита была, а тут меня сразу попустило, что мне тут уряяяяяяяяяяяя прокричали :Blush2: 

Пойду почитаю, чего вы тут наболтали за это время....
Буду потихоньку вливаться и адаптироваться, а то за это время сильно "одичала"....

А вот кстати вопрос, прям как в "Золотом теленке", сколько вам нужно денег для счастья?
Я вот села и реально подсчитала...оказалось 687 тыс. зеленых...ну короче 700 для ровного счета...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот когда вы отдыхаете сами...не для клиента...позитив не надоедает? Чернушки не хочется?


Почему то сразу натолкнулась на эту фразу...к чему бы это? :Vah: 

Андрюша, я про себя так скажу, хоть вы эту тему давно проехали и поезд ушел...
Чернуху воще не перевариваю...
А вот люблю все "со специями", со здоровым эротизмом(а как же без этого то?...) и..............не буду дальше эту тему развивать, а то боюсь вас напугать :Yes4:  :Taunt: 
Люблю сатиру, а не юмор. 

Если ты под чернушкой понимаешь "некастрированные" отношения, то я ЗА!


Ладно...пойду почитаю....

----------


## Наталья Костенко

А меня сбил с ритма жизни жесточайший остеохондроз... Пришлось снова на инъекции сесть, иначе завтрашнюю свадьбу не осилю... Ну что за фигня такая - то там, то здесь кольнет...
У кого беда такая случается, чем лечитесь? Просто со мной ТАКОЕ впервые...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> 1. "Сэбэр" с тюркского - метёт ветер, пурга.


А как же наше лето?У нас уже второй день больше 30*?!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот как бы узнать, здоровый он или нет?


Я уже в таком возрасте, что сразу определяю здоровый он или больной...на всю голову... :Taunt: 



> Думаю, не размер имелся в виду


Это ты про что?!!!! :Taunt: 
Скажу тебе по секрету, эротизм измеряется не размером...ага... :Derisive: 



> Хотя, что имеем...то и здОрово...


Хорошо, что кто то это имеет...я сейчас про мозг говорю...а то последнее время сильно начала в этом сомневаться, прям сегодня в этом несколько раз убедилась



> И, привет, конечно! С приездом!


Ну привет-привет! :Drag 03:

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет!...а вот и Я!


Мариночка,здравствуй!С возвращением!
 И все жители-приветствую вас! :Tender: 
Я тоже уже в 15 часов была дома, хотя ещё в 8 утра ехала на метро от Озорной Наташи(нашей форумчанки) назад, на Ленинский, к подруге, дочь которой я выдавала замуж.
Позавтракав, мы погрузились в "Фольксваген" ее брата ,и...меня доставили прямо до столицы Солнечного Скобаристана. Подъехали, а автобус до моего городка уже на посадочной площадке.
Курочка запорхнула в него, и...поехала опять...теперь уже-домой!
Приехала-скорее руки мыть и внучу тискать-она за эти 3 дня 2 ночи так изменилась-реально подросла, как грибы после дождя! Сейчас она на мне(сама лежа на животике, ножки подогнула, головушку щекой мне на грудь..-часа два спала...
А я просто упивалась этим чувством...она такая сладкая...такая вкуснопахнущая детством...тёпленькая...родная-природная!
Дай Бог каждой из вас, потенциальные бабушки, испытать это чувство-беззащитный, самый родной комочек счастья-на вашей груди!

А я последнее время  чисто Лягушка-Путешественница-за неделю два -ну ооочень выездных мероприятия- в Эстонии и в Питере-и оба-для близких людей, что особо ответственно.
Но вроде-всё прошло путём-и на юбилее, и позавчера на свадьбе.
Вчерашний день провела с Наташей Озорной-она мне свои расчудесные фильмы, в Прошоу сделанные, на которые она мастерица, показывала, да шампусиком мы с нею баловались.Привезла домой от неё версию Прошоу поновее, кой-какие секретики работы в этой программе она мне показала, теперь и мои фотофильмы будут еще лучше. :Yes4: 

Завтра у нас в городке День города-буду выполнять свои бабушкинские обязанности-гулять по городу с Анастасией, а дочка пусть отдохнёт.
До отпуска(который у меня, вернее, его вторая часть-с 29 августа)-совсем немного времени, и я уеду с 30 на юг...До 12 сентября. С нашей северной осени-в бархатный сезон геленжикского лета.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариночка,здравствуй!С возвращением!


Танюш, привет! Ты тоже смотрю путешествуешь?!!! :Grin: 



> До отпуска(который у меня, вернее, его вторая часть-с 29 августа)-совсем немного времени, и я уеду с 30 на юг...До 12 сентября. С нашей северной осени-в бархатный сезон геленжикского лета.


Ой! Я в этом году стала така лентяйка, так понравилось у моря...Днем сидеть в море, в поры воду набирать, а ночью гулять и слушать шум волн... :Tender: 

Смотрю на аве у тебя, какой то дикий дядя в тебя вцепился...с мечтательным видом...ну и ты хороша!!!! Кудри черные, улыбка романтичная....

ПРИВЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕТ!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Смотрю на аве у тебя, какой то дикий дядя в тебя вцепился...с мечтательным видом...ну и ты хороша!!!! Кудри черные, улыбка романтичная....


Насчёт кудрей-свои, не крашеные  :Smile3: (и цвет оч.тёмный, и кудри-вьются...как...у порядочных людей... :Taunt: -а сделано фото на юбилее одноклассницы в Эстонии, это её пришли поздравлят островные жители(она на острове родилась в свое время, так вот-типа гости оттуда)))
А вцепился потому, что уже на ногах нетвердо стоял :Grin: 
http://*********net/1890768.jpg 
Вот это фото целиком)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Насчёт кудрей-свои, не крашеные (и цвет оч.тёмный, и кудри-вьются...как...у порядочных людей...


 :Ok: 



> А вцепился потому, что уже на ногах нетвердо стоял


ну вооттттт... :Tu:  
а я уже себе нафантазировала....
Думаю, вчепил себе мужчина перья, почуял зов природы, на ощупь определил, что все в порядке...ЭХ!!!!

Тут всплыла в памяти такая история...не знаю почему :Meeting: 
Жили мы в общаге и у соседа была кошечка....такая цаца с цепочкой....
И вот пришло время, захотела она "замуж". Ну мы давай к ней домашних, интеллигентных  котов таскать разных мастей и пород. И все мимо! Ну никак они эту фифу не могли "уговорить"...И надоела нам эта кошка, потому как  орала дурным голосом и неприлично выгибалась. И вот идем мы как то раз мимо помойки,а в контейнере сидит здоровенный котяра и чего то там жует. Ну мы ему :"Кис-кис..." а он на нас посмотрел, как на больных, отвернулся и давай жирной холкой дергать...
Ну я думаю: "Ах, ты так?!!!!"
Сгребла лапы в узел, прижала к себе и потащила до дома. Ну котяра не стал сопротивляться, а сделал сонно-равнодушную морду...Короче Молодец! Если бы захотел, то он легко бы вырвался с таким телосложением...
Принесли мы его домой, выманили нашу кису и кинули к ней этого котяру...Ну наша киса давай шипеть, дуться и рычать, короче как обычно, те домашние коты при виде такого спектакля чуть не в обморок падали, а наш котяра вяло так посмотрел на эти манипуляции, вздохнул и без всяких прелюдий полез на нашу кису. Она, бедняжка, так обалдела от такого поведения, что сразу как то обмякла и...через положенный срок у нас родились котятки, такие хорошенькие, крепенькие...

Мораль - мужчинам надо быть посмелее :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

доброй ночи  всем всем ... у меня всё ок  я наверное первая отстрелялась ?..с 4 до 12..и спать бы пора ..сижу собираю  завтра юбилей.. так что долго никак не могу  ,но и не заглянуть сюда  тоже не могла.....
мариша -путешественница давай вливайся  а то без тебя ночами тут тоскааа....(хотя я то сплю в это время суток   ... а вот народ заметно погрустнел......)
Курочка как хорошо что у тебя есть эта радость роднулечка внучечка...с днём города тебя....

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*sa-sha76*, с кинологами играла? :Smile3:

----------


## Комик

> А вот кстати вопрос, прям как в "Золотом теленке", сколько вам нужно денег для счастья?


Не считал, даже не прикидывал сколько. Как-то и мысль такая не возникала. :No2:  
Они у меня есть, вполне хватает на нормальную жизнь и даже постоянно откладываю. :Aga: 
Конечно хочется свой большой дом, машину и еще кучу всего, но меня вполне устраивает то, что имею. 
И даже если будет денег просто немерено, все равно пойду проводить банкеты. Люблю я это дело. :Yes4: 



> А меня сбил с ритма жизни жесточайший остеохондроз...


У меня нечто подобное было. Точнее межпозвоночная грыжа (или межпозвонковая).
Не помогало ничего. Спасла радиочастотная нуклеопластика позвоночника, делал один профессор-нейрохирург. (Я его родственникам свадьбу проводил)
Это в позвоночник прямо на томографе вводят зонт, по нему запускают лекарство и ток высокой частоты. Современные зарубежные технологии, я платил около 1000 зеленью. 
Грыжа в буквальном смысле уваривается и дальше живешь вполне нормально, только нельзя допускать нагрузку на позвоночник. :Aga: 




> А я просто упивалась этим чувством...она такая сладкая...такая вкуснопахнущая детством...тёпленькая...родная-природная!


Татьяна, я тебе говорил, что внуков будешь любить больше, чем детей. Теперь поверила? :Grin: 




> я уеду с 30 на юг...До 12 сентября. С нашей северной осени-в бархатный сезон геленжикского лета.


Обожаю Геленджик, 6 раз там отдыхал. Привет гостиницам Солнечная (там с женой медовый месяц были) и Приветливый берег (там три раза по путевкам, а еще пару раз дикарями. :Ok: 



> доброй ночи всем всем ... у меня всё ок я наверное первая отстрелялась ?


Я похоже второй. 
Впечатления от этой математической свадьбы двойные. Много получил благодарностей от невесты, родителей и гостей, а вот жених весь вечер просидел с каменным лицом, хотя танцевал и вроде радовался, а ушел молча и даже все основные ответные слова гостям, говорила невеста, а он просто присоединился. 
Как-то без особых эмоций вернулся домой. Свадьба из серии, что прошла и забылась, не отразилась глубоко в памяти.
Математик одним словом, до мозга костей. :Grin: 
Пожалуй пойду спать, завтра еще одна свадьба, она обещает быть интересной. Благо будет коллега тамада (мужчина) из другого города в роли гостя, познакомлюсь, может что вместе замутим. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> А я просто упивалась этим чувством...она такая сладкая...такая вкуснопахнущая


*Танюш*, если бы ты знала, как я своего сыночка аромат вдыхаю всю жизнь, и даже тот момент, когда он перестал пахнуть ребёнком, я это помню, но я и сейчас с удовольствием вдыхаю его юношеский запах, может я сумасшедшая мать, но я не могу пропустить все эти мгновения, потерявши их однажды.....




> я наверное первая отстрелялась


Я тоже отстрелялась, всё хорошо, у меня была возрастная пара, которая вместе уже 8 лет, сегодня мы праздновали День рождения семьи, все прошло замечательно, несмотря на то, что мне сегодня практически не пришлось работать, как ведущей, зато получила много благодарностей, что просто не мешали людям отдыхать, а что, бывает и такое, и я стала относиться к этому явлению нормально, раньше я бы переживала, а сейчас научилась чувствовать людей:))

Пы.Сы. Да я и сама отдохнула и душой, и телом, натанцевалась от души:))) детки были, которые совсем не мешали, я и с ними дружила, в общем люблю я всех, вот и всё!!!

----------


## Комик

> все прошло замечательно, несмотря на то, что мне сегодня практически не пришлось работать, как ведущей, зато получила много благодарностей, что просто не мешали людям отдыхать, а что, бывает и такое, и я стала относиться к этому явлению нормально


Молодец Ириша :Yes4: , я уже почти полгода на форуме говорю, что тамады не должно быть слишком много, он не должен мешать гостям нормально отдыхать, а только в нужное время, направлять банкет в нужное русло. :Aga:  
Хорошо, что ты это поняла и получила кайф от такой работы :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А меня сбил с ритма жизни жесточайший остеохондроз... Пришлось снова на инъекции сесть, иначе завтрашнюю свадьбу не осилю..


мне помогает только кетопрофен  вот наверное года 4  раз в год да прижимает  ..хожу крюком  ..ещё на физпроцедуры назначают  но оказывается в момент обострения к этому нужно осторожно подходить...



> До отпуска(который у меня, вернее, его вторая часть-с 29 августа)-совсем немного времени, и я уеду с 30 на юг...До 12 сентября. С нашей северной осени-в бархатный сезон геленжикского лета.


какая ты счастливая  как там в это время наверное красиво...



> Как-то без особых эмоций вернулся домой. Свадьба из серии, что прошла и забылась, не отразилась глубоко в памяти.


ну что бывает и такое .... моя предыдущая свадьба  тоже математическая .....тоже провела и забыла  ..чтоб не помнить конец той свадьбы а особенно расчёт  ... 



> Я тоже отстрелялась, всё хорошо,


урааа у нас у всех получилось..

  меня ребята было немного много сегодня...... знаете  как то получилось что оформление зала было шик но задрапировав задник за молодыми  мы перекрыли поток воздуха от кондёра и было душновато...поэтому  когда исправили ситуацию (а у нас 38 было градусов ..жара до вечера )все старались быть  под кондиционером( а он там где столы..   )  и активно  принимали участие во всех конкурсах  ... как то вот не танцевали они у меня.....  только  потом молодёжь на дискотеку осталась  

 я уже поспала  вот села до ума доводить начатое ... завтра юбилей  обещает быть (как сказал комик про свадьбу..) интересным  ..планирую море  волны реки..дождь..всё что с водой связано....  (не путешествие  а именно какое бывает море  ..стихи нашла  музычку вот Вятушка подбросила.спасибо ей...)
спасибо Машуня помогла с солью времени  и создание  оберёга..  тоже  .
.. 
ВОТ КОРАБЛЬ КОНФЕТНЫЙ ТОЛЬКО ОН НА ФОТО НЕ ТАКОЙ КАК В ЖИЗНИ  ..НЕ ПЕРЕДАМ Я НИКАК  ЧЕРЕЗ ФОТО  ..НУ УЖ КАК ЕСТЬ.. 
МОЖЕТ ЗАВТРА УДАЧНО СМОГУ СФОТАТЬ  
[IMG]http://*********net/1851650m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Геленджик


Название переводится: "невесточка"  :Yes4: 
Всем привет и пока! Сегодня у нас праздничный день, побежали на рынок и по магазинам за продуктами. А выглядит квартира вот так:

[IMG]http://*********net/1880349.jpg[/IMG]

Проездные билеты на маршрутку "Иркутск-Листвянка (там сразу понятно - кто в каком конкурсе будет участвовать - мне понятно, разумеется  :Grin: )

[IMG]http://*********net/1874205.jpg[/IMG]

Карта поиска еды. Найти-то её будет не проблема!  :Yes4:  Сложность - в глазомере!  :Yes4:  Нужно будет рассчитать, сколько шагов до еды или питья - сколько лосиных, медвежьих и заячьих   :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1837341.jpg[/IMG]

Надеюсь, всё получится. Выбирается "Настоящий сибиряк", "настоящая сибирячка" с соответствующими призами: ёлка из конфет и мешочек кедровых орешков.

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz*, Алена хорошей вам всем гулянки :flower: , я через час убегаю на свадьбу. :Aga:  
Всем достойно поработать :Aga:  
И расслабится, тем, кто отдыхает. :Yes4:  До встречи ночью :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Всем достойно поработать
> И расслабится, тем, кто отдыхает.


спасибо.....  действительно всем счастливо.....  ..убегаю на юбилей.....да завтра...
алёнушка  гуляйте от души....задумка у тебя просто класс.

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!

Я сегодня отдыхаю до вечера  :Aga: 

Вот только "кучки" свои после свадьбы разгребу  :Grin: 

*Алёнка*, ну ты и выдумщица, с тобою точно не соскучишься  :Aga: 

А я раньше всегда для друзей готовила небольшую развлекательную программу, а сейчас надоело, хочется, чтобы и меня развлекали, а они все по-прежнему ждут этого от меня  :Grin: 

*Маришка*, посмеялась над твоими постами, ты как всегда  :Ok: 

Спрашиваешь, сколько денег нужно для счастья?
А кто его знает, никогда над этим не задумывалась, никогда не занимались накопительством, мне главное, чтобы, когда я хожу по магазинам, хватило денег на все мои покупки, ну и на отпуск чтобы тоже хватило, а больше мне и не нужно.
Зато сплю спокойно по ночам и не боюсь, что доллар поднимется или упадёт или вдруг какая инфляция на мои деньги нападёт, как это у нас уже было и как люди потеряли все свои сбережения, а вернуть не смогли.

Деньги хоть и не копим, а заначки имеем  :Aga: 

Всем удачного дня!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Кстати, за подсказочки буду оч-ч-чень благодарен


Андрей, беги на почту! Я те посылочку выслала! МоГЕт сгодится!!! :Taunt: 
Всем приветище! Я отдыхаю! То в гости, то на речку, то помидоры крутила! :Taunt:  Вечером лагманчикУ сделаю, поужинаем с удовольствием и красным вином. :Derisive:  Я почти выздоровела, зато теперь муж мой перенял у меня эстафету. Увы! Кашель, насморк, температура и , как следствие, отвратительное настроение! Накупила лекарств, до следущих выходных нужно поставить на ноги. Хотя ноги не главное, главное -голос! Молоко горячее с медом пьет кружками, но пока без толку. Такие дела! Всем удачи, кто работает! Здорово, что Маришка опять здесь тусит! Сразу настроение поменялось, все заулыбались!!! И Курочка наша прилетела! Хорошо, когда все ДОМА!!!
Совсем забыла! Аленушка! Смотри не заблудись а Сибири! А то, когда тебя долго нет, тоже становится скучно!!! Удачной вечеринки, да не простой, а тематической!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Андрей! Зайди в личку! ТАбе пакет :Grin: !!!

----------


## Славина

> Я те посылочку выслала





> ТАбе пакет


 :Blink:  Я что-то пропустила?????  :Vah: 

Тут какие-то пакеты с посылками раздают, а я сплююююю  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я что-то пропустила?????


Ириш, привет! Точнее добрый вечерррррр!!! Это Андрей лирики просил! Этого у нас хватает - мы ж женЧины, все-таки! Вот я и поделилась! Пусть он тоже украшает свадьбы лирическими моментами! От мужчины , с его подачей, пропусканием через мужскую сущьность, это может оказаться еще более трогательно и красиво!!! :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Это Андрей лирики просил! Этого у нас хватает - мы ж женЧины, все-таки! Вот я и поделилась


Аааа, ну тогда ладно, раздавай  :Yes4:  лирика у меня есть, пойду наводить марафет  :Laie 50:   :Laie 49:   :Connie 1:    и ту-ту на работку  :Connie 24:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> пойду глазки красить и ту-ту на работку


Иришка! Удачи тебе!!! И пусть тебя окружают только адекватные и душевные люди!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Славина

Спасибо* Машуль,*  :flower:   Ушла....

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Выбирается "Настоящий сибиряк", "настоящая сибирячка"


Ален, мы! мы здесь...  :Grin:  на елки согласны  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Мужа с дне варенья!!!!!!!! и наш сибирский привет!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Комик

Доброй ночи кашкадром, я вернулся, свадьба прошла великолепно и даже реализовал две новые идеи.
Одну свою, другую смотрим здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...76#post4125676
зы. Подробный отчет выложу завтра скорее всего в теме отчетов, но замечу, что устраивал такие батлы, что гости визжали. Короче все потом, сегодня смотрим подарок от невесты для жениха.

----------


## maknata

> Блин, тут лирики бы надо...А у меня ну никак... Не представляю как выйду к людям и буду слезливые истории рассказывать.


Андрюш, заглянь в ящик, там и от меня посылочка. :Yes4:  Эти обряды хоть и для свадьбы писались, но вот мостки свободно можно на помолвку использовать.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Уф....
Прошло хорошо. Но нет сил...
Звание "настоящий сибиряк" завоевал барабанщик из группы мужа. А "настоящими сибирячками" (баллы совпали!) стали жена нашего тренера по айкидо и жена басиста группы мужа.
 (все - южане*  :Taunt: )

*Из кулинарных сюрпризов (то есть, дополнительно к меню, муж не знал об этом) делала салат "Для друзей мужа" (они футболом почти все занимались - в школе олимпийского резерва): в виде футбольного мяча оформила его. Фотки попозже сегодня выставлю.* 

_Инесса !(Анатольевна) Коньяк казахский весьма неплохой!_   :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> подарок от невесты для жениха.


Комик, так здорово! Невеста прелестна и мила! Жених ратроган, гости тоже! А какая память на долгие годы для этой пары!!!



> свадьба прошла великолепно


Это заметно, даже по небольшому кусочку! Пыталась высмотреть тебя, спортивный интерес! :Taunt: 




> Подробный отчет выложу завтра скорее всего в теме отчетов


Будем ждать! :Aga:

----------


## Комик

> Это заметно, даже по небольшому кусочку! Пыталась высмотреть тебя, спортивный интерес!


Маша, высматривать бесполезно :Grin: , видео снимал я сам на небольшой фотоаппарат, вот почему и качество не очень. :Aga: 



> Сообщение от Комик  
> Подробный отчет выложу завтра скорее всего в теме отчетов
> Будем ждать!


Если очень хочешь, могу в скайпе подробно рассказать :Yes4: , а писать что-то лень :Blush2: , букв много будет :Grin: 
А кому такая болтовня интересна :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

*Привет!*
Хочу рассказать о моем заграничном юбилее. Проводила я  его в городке Пылва.
Город возник вокруг церкви, построенной в 1432 г. Именно здесь в XV веке пересекались торговые пути. Известен город своими певческими традициями. В Пылва в 1855 г. и 1857 г. были проведены первые в Эстонии певческие праздники.
Небольшой уезд с необычайно красивой природой. В нем находится более 100 озер и реки, которые по достоинству смогут оценить любители путешествий на каноэ и байдарках.

Здесь находятся метеоритные кратеры с "веселенькими" названиями: *Пыргухауд (Адская могила)*, *Сюгавхауд (Глубокая могила)* и *Курадихауд (Чертова могила)*. Еще до них путешественники минуют *"Адские ворота"* и далее следуют мимо чертиков (деревянных).

Может, потому там *черти* надо мной и хотели подшутить (см. отчет о Кондратии, кот.  :Grin: меня почти хватил)
Со Светланой (она-русская, замужем за эстонцем, всю жизнь живет в Эстонии, трое детей, уже 4 внуков, дети-кроме средней дочери-по русски почти не говорят, внуки-СОВСЕМ не говорят по -русски) мы не виделись 38 лет. Два года назад пересеклись на Одноклассниках, потом продолжили переписываться, и вот я к ней приехала...
[IMG]http://*********net/1858739m.jpg[/IMG] 

Светлана с подругами. Она-в черно-розовом. Кстати, стала бабушкой в первый раз -в 36 (тридцать шесть) лет!

[IMG]http://*********ru/3002232m.jpg[/IMG] 
Её муж Игорь в прошлом году перенес инсульт, был обездвижен и не разговаривал. За ГОД(!!!!!) она и врачи подняли его на ноги, и на юбилее  он танцевал с женой и говорил ей комплименты!
Он на фото-с женой и старшей дочерью Яаникой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2971512m.jpg[/IMG] 
А это самые стойкие из гостей, которые отстояли праздничную вахту с 6 вечера и до 2 часов ночи!      
[IMG]http://*********net/1835185m.jpg[/IMG] 
Так как Света родилась на острове в Псковском озере, не поздравить её просто не могли островитяне с соседнего острова…В связи с глобальным потеплением на соседнем острове –вечное лето… С уважением они приветствуют юбиляршу:
[IMG]http://*********net/1858736m.jpg[/IMG] 

По их обычаю юбиляршу носят только на руках
[IMG]http://*********ru/3001211m.jpg[/IMG] 

А потом её подбрасывали в воздух долгих 50 раз:
[IMG]http://*********net/1888435m.jpg[/IMG] 

А еще на празднике была настоящая англ. Королева (так её называли все гости)  Тамара Федоровна, 83 лет от роду, она так зажигательно танцевала со своим 45-летним сыном…
[IMG]http://*********ru/3003259m.jpg[/IMG] 

Она залихватски рассказывала о себе, покуривая тонкую сигаретку…о том, что 8 лет назад она ещё не могла ходить без жёсткого каркаса для позвоночника…после травмы. Полученной в горах…
А теперь она каждое лето и зиму-2 раза в год-ездит в Египет…А дома-в Маарду(это пригород Таллинна) она передвигается на гоночном велосипеде
[IMG]http://*********ru/2969467m.jpg[/IMG] 

Вот чем я с вами хотела поделиться.
Фото любительские.

А с питерской свадьбы и вообще фото пока нет, поэтому только скажу, что все прошло …ммм…душевно. Осталась довольная мама жениха (сверхзадача выполнена), сами молодые, моя верная подруга и её бойфренд, который расцеловал меня в обе щеки после возвращения домой, за что я поймала испепеляющий взгляд подружки…
Будут фото-тож расскажу что-нибудь…

Сегодня –последний выходной-завтра-на работу.
Ходили с утра с Анастасией в церковь. Причащались. 

На кухне меня ждут и громко рыдают (даже сюда, к компу, слышно)-ведро огурцов от мамы с дачи и ящик абрикосов на компот (зять привез тёщеньке работку)…А я сижу, уткнувшись в клаву носом. 
Поджидаю своего компьютерного мальчика-хочу переустановить ПРОшоу-новую версию, которую привезла из Питера от Озорной Наташи, нашей форумчанки.

Счастливого доброго вечера всем, засим остаюсь ваша покорная слуга - *Курочка*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Курица*, Татьяна, шикарный отчёт! А люди-то какие!!!! Меня бабульчекич потрясла больше всех. Которая на гоночном велосипеде! :Tender:

----------


## Комик

> Светлана с подругами. Она-в черно-розовом. Кстати, стала бабушкой в первый раз -в 36 (тридцать шесть) лет!


А до чего хороши бабушки, аж в Эстонию захотелось :Aga: 




> А это самые стойкие из гостей, которые отстояли праздничную вахту с 6 вечера и до 2 часов ночи!


Значит не только коня остановят и в горящую избу вбегут, точно хочу в Эстонию. :Aga:  :Grin: 
Спасибо Татьяна за положительные эмоции :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Вот такие салаты на сибирскую тематику были на днюхе:

[IMG]http://*********net/1872067.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1858755.jpg[/IMG]

А этот - для футболистов салат (сюрприз который, всем понравился, он с лососем):

[IMG]http://*********net/1886402.jpg[/IMG]

И фотки с пары конкурсов (забывали фотать, все активно участвовали или поддерживали участников):

[IMG]http://*********net/1862850.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1850562.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1895621.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Alenajazz*, 



> Инесса !(Анатольевна) Коньяк казахский весьма неплохой!


Так вы его туда-сюда, что ли, возили?  :Blink:  Или на обратной дороге новый купили?

Алён, ты молодец! Умеешь дарить любимым людям праздник! :Ok: 

А моей дочери сегодня исполнилось 19, тихо-мирно посидели мы с моими родителями и её лучшими друзьями (папу невовремя в командировку унесло))), поржали, "всехнее" детство повспоминали, и... ускакала звезда моя "клубиться" - там, в НК, подруга ей сюрприз приготовила. Вот там - их стихия! 
Я раньше пыталась что-то делать на домашних праздниках, какую-то программу придумывала, но мне вежливо было сказано: "Мамо, завязывайте тамадить"))) 
Дочь просто иногда со мной на банкетах работает, как ассистент, иногда выступает со своим коллективом, поэтому дома хочет тихого семейного общения)))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А моей дочери сегодня исполнилось 19,


Инесса! Поздравляю с таким событием!Это очень интересно наблюдать, как меняются, взрослеют дети. Девочка становится прекрасной девушкой, на которую смотришь, любуешься и не веришь, что это твоя малышка, деточка, котеночек родной! Сейчас самый расцвет ее жизни! пусть все у нее в жизни сложится прекрасно!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Танюше-Курочке и Алене огромное спасибо за интересные отчеты, да еще и с фотками!  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

*rugej*, 
Спасибо, Маша!
Вот смотрю на взрослую дочь, и так мне жаль её ушедшего детства... Мне всё кажется, что недонежила, недолюбила, недоиграла, сказок недочитала, песен не допела (хотя с песнями и сказками было на самом деле всё в порядке!) Всё какие-то строгости, обязанности... Скорей-скорей в детский сад - вся воспитательная работа проводилась по дороге туда))) В первый класс водила первые полгода - дальше сама...( в то время как некоторых и до 7 класса за ручку водили).
А теперь - взроооооооослая...Давным-давно самостоятельная. (С первого класса, как в студии начала заниматься. И готовить научилась, и газовым баллоном пользоваться примерно тогда же.) Красавица. Помощница. Характер совершенно не мой (и это радует). Подруга (может, я и ошибаюсь, но процентов на 80 она со мной откровенна, а 20 - это её личное пространство. Я и сама не знаю, с кем на 100% всем делюсь...).
В общем, любимая моя единственная дочь, абсолютно не похожая на меня внешне)))
А может, мне и не детства её вовсе жалко? А тревога это простая за будущее? Не знаю... Знаю одно - сколько смогу, всегда поддержу и помогу, как бы не ворчала я и не ругалась.

Чегой-то меня на сантименты пробило))) Старею, что ли?))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> О моем заграничном юбилее


Танюша, спасибо за указанный путь, куда посмотреть и на тебя полюбоваться. А то я боюсь сюда заходить  :Taunt:  Написано запрещено. А мы граждане законопослушные  :Nono: 
Докладываю, последствий стресса не заметила. Всё такая же весёлая и с искорками в глазах. Ну а уж на аве - красотка! 





> За ГОД(!!!!!) она и врачи подняли его на ноги





> 8 лет назад она ещё не могла ходить без жёсткого каркаса





> она передвигается на гоночном велосипеде


Вот общение с такими людьми затмевает все неприятности. И думаешь, какая это ерунда, проходящие мелочи.




> На кухне меня ждут и громко рыдают (даже сюда, к компу, слышно)-ведро огурцов


Как они меня достали в этом году. Со своего огорода и с родительского. Мама по состоянию здоровья всё мне отправляет. Тоже в данный момент ждут на кухне.  :Tu:  Самое интересное. что в гараже двухгодичной давности они же стоят. Только в баночках.

----------


## Alenajazz

> В первый класс водила первые полгода - дальше сама...( в то время как некоторых и до 7 класса за ручку водили).
> А теперь - взроооооооослая...Давным-давно самостоятельная. (С первого класса, как в студии начала заниматься. И готовить научилась, и газовым баллоном пользоваться примерно тогда же.) Красавица. Помощница. Характер совершенно не мой (и это радует). Подруга (может, я и ошибаюсь, но процентов на 80 она со мной откровенна, а 20 - это её личное пространство. Я и сама не знаю, с кем на 100% всем делюсь...).
> В общем, любимая моя единственная дочь, абсолютно не похожая на меня внешне)))
> А может, мне и не детства её вовсе жалко? А тревога это простая за будущее? Не знаю... Знаю одно - сколько смогу, всегда поддержу и помогу, как бы не ворчала я и не ругалась.


Всё как у меня...  :Yes4: 
И это хорошо, что самостоятельная!* Поздравляю твою красавицу в Днюхой!* (а коньяк мы пили тот, что купили при тебе, обратно-то ночером ехали)

----------


## Анатольевна

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, однако, не только вы, но и коньяк - путешественник! :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> не только вы, но и коньяк - путешественник!


Не-ааа. Больше всех пропутешествовал зонтик. Я же на паровоз сразу с работы. А у нас ливень был. Так зонтик проехал всю страну (кроме Дальнего Востока)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> В общем, любимая моя единственная дочь,


Вот этим все сказано! И волнение за нее и любование родным человечком и незабываемые мгновения из ее детства, которые крепко врезались в память и готовность на все ради счастья своей девочки! Ты просто хорошая, любящая мама! :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

Мой подарок.

[IMG]http://*********net/1896701.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

От жары ночером и полного отсутствия ветерочка повернулась в  другую сторону головой (где раньше ноги лежали) Сны снятся совсем другие, когда головой спишь наоборот!
Почему так тихо в флудильне?????? Все теперь свадьбы ведут и по понедельникам?  :Blink: 

У нас дождик собирается. Хоть бы!!! А то жарища просто мозг выела. Некоторые люди (из дома напротив) всю ночь орали на своём балконе в телефон про то, КАК они любят того, кому звонят (в 3 часа ночи...)

----------


## maknata

> Все теперь свадьбы ведут и по понедельникам?


Не, Алён, отдыхаем после свадеб и трудимся в поте лица на работе в ДК... :Taunt: 
У нас вчерась дождь был, второй день свадьбы, ряженые.. беее... все мои костюмы в грязи.. Эх, а сегодня ещё в село ехать, картоху выкапывать... А состояние после свадьбы, будто под каток-асфальтоукладчик попала...

----------


## Славина

> повернулась в другую сторону головой (где раньше ноги лежали) Сны снятся совсем другие, когда головой спишь наоборот!


У меня ребёнок постоянно спит в таком положении  и каждый день просыпается со словами:"Мама, какие мне интересные сны снились!"  :Taunt: 

Я сплю в обычном положении, и мне в последнее время снятся форумчане, то Окрылённая со своими конкурсами, то Курочка со своею флешкою, которую втыкнуть некуда  :Taunt:  да и вообще, я многих вижу в своих снах, к чему бы это??? :Meeting:  

Всем приветик! Ушла заниматься делами.

----------


## Alenajazz

> я многих вижу в своих снах, к чему бы это???


Приедем скоро все к тебе в гости!!!!  :Grin: 
Шучу, конечно!  :Smile3: 




> трудимся в поте лица на работе в ДК...


А я пока радуюсь и наслаждаюсь отпуском на одной работе и работой всего 2 раза в неделю на второй работе. 
Это так классно!

*Моя бы воля: я бы сделала отпуск хореографам после каждых 3 месяца работы - по 10 дней.*  :Yes4: 

*Марина Мазайкина приглашает всех желающих на встречу в Берлине в январе. Так хочется увидеть и форумчан, и Германию...*
*Потом вспоминаю про свои кредиты....*  :Tu: 

_Эх... Выиграть бы в лотерею денюжку...._

----------


## Курица

> Всем приветик! Ушла заниматься делами.


Всем-здравствуйте!!!




> Курочка со своею флешкою, которую втыкнуть некуда


Да уж...даже Славина во сне "ПЕРЖЫВАЕТ" обо мне!!! :Tender: 

А я сегодня-в поте лица на родной ниве образования и просвещения. Делаю комплектацию классов и групп...чёт маловато у нас сирот в этом году.
Неужели-и правда-когда-нить настанет день. когда наше "богоугодное" заведение можно будет закрыть???, а всех деток разберут по семьям???
Может быть, может быть...
Но Некрасов что-то со своим "жаль только, жить в эту пору прекрасную уж не придется ни мне, не тебе..." всё же приходит :Yes4: 

До связи вечером.

----------


## Комик

> Почему так тихо в флудильне?????? Все теперь свадьбы ведут и по понедельникам?


Привет кашкадром. :flower:  
Я сегодня решил взять выходной (в кои веки за последние несколько месяцев)
Приехал в деревню, покушал и смотался на пару часов в лес. 
Погода отменная, даже жарко. 
Смешно, живу летом в деревне, а нет времени сходить за грибами. :Taunt: 
Набрал за полтора часа большую корзину, почти полную, одних боровичков молоденьких. Жаль белых всего один.  :Blush2: 
Грибы все больше на опушке леса сейчас растут, но чую скоро белые пойдут, и за пару дней спокойно обеспечишь грибами всю семью на целый год.
Брал с собой мыльницу, решил немного фото всем показать.
Иногда боровички растут парами:
[IMG]http://*********net/1872938.jpg[/IMG]
Иногда прячутся очень сильно:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2983609.jpg[/IMG]
Некоторые прячутся даже в зарослях брусники (она уже начинает поспевать, я поел свеженькой сегодня)
[IMG]http://*********net/1841197.jpg[/IMG]
Через час была уже почти полная корзина:
[IMG]http://*********net/1880108.jpg[/IMG]
Или вот такая мааааленькая кучка:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2998968.jpg[/IMG]
А теперь вопрос всему кашкадрому, что у Комика будет сегодня на ужин??? :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А состояние после свадьбы, будто под каток-асфальтоукладчик попала...


 ВОТ ВОТ У МЕНЯ ТАКОЕ ЖЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ  ТОЛЬКО ПОСЛЕ ЮБИЛЕЯ
  ДУМАЛА ЧТО ВСЁ ТАКИ ЗАБУДУ ВСЁ НЕПРИЯТНОЕ НООООО.
. вот как то не повезло стыдно признаться но меня подвёл мой же диджей..у его друзей свадьба и он вместо себя   в последний момент поставил парня ,который ведёт дискотеки(он просто  ушёл  сказал  что покурить и пропал ...    а мальчик неопытный  ещё ни разу со мной не работал...как и что не знает..  в общем  начали за здравие а в середине праздника что то с аппаратурой стало от ноута зарядник  стал фонить  и свистеть я говорю  вызывай кого то меняйте аппаратуру делай что хочешь..но исправляй ситуацию..
короче говоря когда музыка громко этого свиста было не слышно... а когда работала с микрофоном  то свистело....я так готовилась  2 ночи  не спала .. программа новая  ..   и вот   теперь я подстраивалась не только под гостей но и под проклятый ноут(пока он заряжался  я проводила конкурся музыкальные  )когда говорила   и давала  слово гостям    у меня было от 8 до 16 минут времени....
..боже мой  не высказать как набегалась  ..ушла  в сторонку села и реву..представляете.....  я на работе  и беспомощна.. в шоке....
.. ко мне подошел видеооператор  говорит ..Саша бери себя в руки  я помогу  если косяки с музыкой  я всё вырежу  программа интересная ..гостям нравится  давай  будем работать  ..что нибудь да всё равно   сообразим.......
.вызвонила этого диджея  ..закатила скандал....истерика у меня была ещё тааа..но ведь гостям не покажешь  вот так и мучилась ещё пару часов..за 3 часа до окончания праздника нарисовался ди-джей...я думала  тупо убью его....  я наказала  в конце вечера  оплатой    работы(недоплатила  ...не знала как наказать......но  ощущаю чувство  стыда  имею ли я такое право  ?.

.гости благодарили  в конце вечера...все были довольны..просили ещё остаться...  оператор  сказал,  что фильм хороший будет .. много новых моментов  в программе   ярких (и чайный пакетик  летящий и парящий  как мечта..да много чего провела  только меня было  немного мало...  дала возможность девочкам попеть под гитару  сигнальщикам из стройотряда выступить  со спортивной программой с лентами...успокоюсь.. напишу отчёт..... а пока вот ава   я перед  юбилеем  в руках-конфетный кораблик  ) особенно выделил  оберег  из морской соли    и фильм про юбиляршу который    сделала......  красиво начала  и  красиво закончила праздник......вот только это меня и успокоило.....
а впереди 2 последних заказа  свадьбы .... исключительно интересные  программа даже для меня.... почти готова ...боююююсь .. так боюсь ... что не высказать....
вчера днём была на грани сильного  обморока.. в общем  обморок был, но кратковременно...   сумела справиться....муж водой отливал  он так испугался...но всё обошлось ...весь вечер  провела в кровати...что же дальше будет ?

----------


## KAlinchik

> .но ощущаю чувство стыда имею ли я такое право ?.


конечно, имеешь, как отработал , так и заработал

----------


## sa-sha76

> Смешно, живу летом в деревне, а нет времени сходить за грибами.
> Набрал за полтора часа большую корзину, почти полную, одних боровичков молоденьких. Жаль белых всего один.
> Грибы все больше на опушке леса сейчас растут, но чую скоро белые пойдут, и за пару дней спокойно обеспечишь грибами всю семью на целый год.
> Брал с собой мыльницу, решил немного фото всем показать.
> Иногда боровички растут парами:


милый Комик  ..прости за фамильярность    но это так...я вот тут со своими причитаниями и ты с таким позитивом ... спасибо тебе..
да вообще всем спасибо  что делитесь такими новостями  Алёнушка про сны  ..Анатольевна  с  днюхой дочки..в голове каша что прочитала уже  не могу вспомнить  ..
ну всё пошла  .постельный режим соблюдать
..всех люблю..  знаю что вы мне сопереживаете....как отлежусь выйду на связь.....

----------


## sa-sha76

> конечно, имеешь, как отработал , так и заработал


спасибо Алиночка ! так на душе тоскливо  ..как то всё не по себе ..  надеюсь что  в декрет уйду уже полна позитива..  буду надеяться что это моё последнее нытьё..  а дальше всё будет хорошо....ещё раз спасибо за поддержку..

кстати  Алин...почисти  личку..   не уходят к тебе сообщения  поэтому  написала  здесь.....

----------


## KAlinchik

> почисти личку.. не уходят к тебе сообщения поэтому написала здесь.....


попробуй еще раз:)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> одних боровичков молоденьких


 :Blink: 
А у нас эти грибы называются Подосиновики...А боровиками называют белые грибы...
Красавцы...
А я уже давно дикие грибы не ем, у нас очень много людей травится ими :Tu: ...после сильной жары, съедобные грибы становятся ядовитыми...А жалко...
Собирать грибы очень-очень сильно люблю!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> вчера днём была на грани сильного обморока.. в общем обморок был, но кратковременно... сумела справиться....муж водой отливал он так испугался...но всё обошлось ...весь вечер провела в кровати...что же дальше будет ?


Саша, не знаю успокоит ли тебя это...НО! Но мы столько лет работали без всяких диджеев и подзвучек...... :Vah:  и все было замечательно! Ты ж сама сказала, что гости были довольны...
Когда я, кстати на форуме, узнала, что можно ставить подзвучки, нарезки, музыкальные забивки...вот тут то и началась лафа!
Вести с подзвучкой это все равно, что стирку делать в машине-автомате, после того как всю жизнь стирал руками...Называется - почувствуй разницу!
Тут где то в темах девчата обсуждали, что делать если нет света, если не втыкается флешка, если микрофон не работает...а у нас это как "ЗДРАСТИ!!!!"

Конечно труднее, чем с диджеем, но совершенно не надо этого боятся и так рвать свое здоровье



> вчера днём была на грани сильного обморока.. в общем обморок был, но кратковременно... сумела справиться....муж водой отливал он так испугался...но всё обошлось ...весь вечер провела в кровати...что же дальше будет ?


это ж кошмар!
Не знаю удалось ли мне тебя поддержать, но слова были в "туда"...
А вот у меня :Jopa: ...Давно не ходили по чиновникам? вот где нервы помотают...Не буду о подробностях, но с пятницы очень сильно хочу эмигрировать куда нибудь подальше, даже с отчаяния начала изучать сайт, как выиграть Грин-карту...фигня конечно...поздно пить боржоми, когда печень отвалилась... :Tu:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> так на душе тоскливо


Саша,ты пожалуйста сильно не волнуйся..а то обмороки добром для лялечки не кончатся...мы же за тебя переживаем :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Брал с собой мыльницу, решил немного фото всем показать.


*Комик*, спасибо за фото, долго смотрела не могла оторваться.




> А теперь вопрос всему кашкадрому, что у Комика будет сегодня на ужин


Уже завидую  :Yes4:  в первый раз в жизни, вот до чего довёл меня своими фотками  :Grin: 

*Саш*, сопереживаю тебе, учитываю твою тщательную подготовку к мероприятиям, диджея такого сама бы прибила, у меня если что не так идет как надо,  микрофон заведётся или подложка не вовремя пошла, я тоже нервничаю. Но ты старайся держать себя в руках.

----------


## Alenajazz

*sa-sha76*, масика береги! Это сейчас - самое важное!!!!




> как выиграть Грин-карту...фигня конечно...


очень даже не фигня. У Ромыча на работе выиграл паренёк. Не хотел вообще никакой грин-карты. Ему все говорили: "Попробуй!" И именно он и выиграл! Живёт там уже несколько лет, уже есть свой дом, работает дальнобойщиком.

----------


## Комик

> вот как то не повезло стыдно признаться но меня подвёл мой же диджей.


Саша, у всех бывают проколы, ведь вечер не завалила и получила кучу положительных эмоций. :Yes4: 



> красиво начала и красиво закончила праздник......вот только это меня и успокоило..


Поверь, больше половины гостей вообще ничего в нашем ремесле не понимают и привыкли гулять дома под свистящие и шипящие музыкальные центры. :Aga: 
Так, что диджея наказать деньгами, это вполне закономерно. 
У меня сын иногда на банкете впадает в ступор и просто не знает что включить, если выпадает нестандартная ситуация. Я иногда на него такого Полкана спущу, что потом самому его жалко становится. 
Ненавижу и могу наорать, если в зале возникнет пауза на пару секунд.
А на последней свадьбе (13-го августа, клип с которой выложил в теме Пигмалиона) все было великолепно.
Но вот только сперли невесту две её молодые и глупые прыщавые подружки и силой увели в соседнюю общагу, думая, что все догадаются где её искать. 
Догадались минут через сорок, пока я вместе с гостями нарезал круги вокруг кафе.
А дефффки эти, приехали из небольшого городка с другой области, в этой общаге живут, там пьяная вахтерша закрыла её в подсобку, и еще требует водки за выкуп. 
Папа невесты чуть не прибил эту вахтершу, вместе с подругами. 
Тех вообще со свадьбы хотели выгнать, потом еле папу успокоили, жених весь на нервах, ругал невесту (а ведь она час назад ему песню дарила), еле разрулил ситуацию. 
Но все закончилось прекрасно, хотя осадок на душе остался, вот и не спал потом всю ночь, все взвешивал, искал свою вину, что недоглядел. Но ведь в туалет с невестой не пойдешь, да и они сами были противниками всяких краж, я им тоже при встрече сказал, что постараюсь пресечь все попытки. Так её в туалете подкараулили и увели через служебный вход. :Aga:  
Так, что и у мужичков тоже бывают бессонные ночи после банкетов. :Taunt: 



> милый Комик ..прости за фамильярность но это так...я вот тут со своими причитаниями и ты с таким позитивом ... спасибо тебе..


И тебе спасибо за эту фамильярность, откровенность и прямоту. :flower: 




> А у нас эти грибы называются Подосиновики.


У нас в некоторых местах тоже зовут Подосиновик (это именно правильное название) Но в деревне всегда зовут Боровиками.




> А боровиками называют белые грибы...


Белый, он и в Африке белый (если растет только там :Grin: ), у нас белый гриб с коричневой шляпкой, выросший в хвойном бору, зовут Коровушка, а в смешанном лесу, у белого гриба шляпка намного светлее и зовут, просто белый гриб (и это правильно)




> А я уже давно дикие грибы не ем, у нас очень много людей травится ими...после сильной жары, съедобные грибы становятся ядовитыми...А жалко...


Значит если в ближайшее время Комик пропадет из кашкадрома и скайпа, причину все будут знать. :Taunt: 
Пойду чистить и жарить, так, что прощайте..., на всякий случай :flower: 



> Уже завидую  в первый раз в жизни, вот до чего довёл меня своими фотками


Не завидуй, я их сейчас пожарю, а есть не буду. Что-то напугала меня Маришка :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> очень даже не фигня. У Ромыча на работе выиграл паренёк. Не хотел вообще никакой грин-карты. Ему все говорили: "Попробуй!" И именно он и выиграл! Живёт там уже несколько лет, уже есть свой дом, работает дальнобойщиком.


 :Vah: 
Ну фсе!!! Это знак! Буду тоже пробовать...
единственно, что У пареньков и девчаток больше шансов, чем у тетенек с дяденьками... :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> больше шансов


"Шанс - он не получка, не аванс"
Воспользуйся возможностью, чтобы потом не жалеть. Я вот имела возможность в 19 лет уехать в Австралию. А забоялась. А теперь всё ужесточилось... Фиг уедешь.... Жалею, что струсила тогда...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Не завидуй, я их сейчас пожарю, а есть не буду. Что-то напугала меня Маришка


никого я не пугала, а сконстатировала факт, воть!
У нас жарища была за сорок...
Ну ничего, мы вешенки едим...Хотя я повторяю, грибы собирать у меня на первом месте, а на втором рыбалка!!!!



> Белый, он и в Африке белый (если растет только там), у нас белый гриб с коричневой шляпкой, выросший в хвойном бору, зовут Коровушка, а в смешанном лесу, у белого гриба шляпка намного светлее и зовут, просто белый гриб (и это правильно)


про грибы я Комик много чего знаю...Грибы собирали раньше машинами, а за белыми ездили в мисто Борское, там белые называли Боровики. Там белые грибы на дорогах растут, а один грибище нашли весил больше 7 кг, правда есть его не стали, а просто взвесили...
Вот поэтому посмотрела на твои фото и детство вспомнила, как мы пошли за этими подосиновиками, а их тьма...рвали-рвали, в ведра корзины, а потом скинули с себя триконы, ну те еще за 8 рублей и туда грибов напихали. А они вместительные такие, как два мешка...И вот так в трусах поперли до дому, хорошо, что рубашки были длинные, мужские, так что внимания никто не обратил на наш вид :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

По 1 каналу показывают наш Таганрог. Знаменитый круглый дом. Шедевр советского конструктивизма. Построен был для элиты города с завода Красный котельщик. Но элита почему-то в нём не поселилась...

----------


## sa-sha76

ребятки милые спасибо вам 
 я всё таки съездила  на  консультацию на  дом к врачу  после вчерашнего  ..мне сказали при моём низком давлении это не новость..постараться на улицу во время жары не выходить и в чай утрами  добавлять жень-шень  по несколько капелек....
так что для малыша надеюсь  не навредило...



> это ж кошмар!
> Не знаю удалось ли мне тебя поддержать


удалось....спасибо 



> А вот у меня...Давно не ходили по чиновникам? вот где нервы помотают...Не буду о подробностях, но с пятницы очень сильно хочу эмигрировать куда нибудь подальше, даже с отчаяния начала изучать сайт, как выиграть Грин-карту...фигня конечно...поздно пить боржоми, когда печень отвалилась...


ну видать дни такие были  ну  очень нервенные...пусть сейчас  будет всё  в порядке.
.а эмигрировать ты уж перестань .. говорят  где уж появился  там и сгодился...



> Когда я, кстати на форуме, узнала, что можно ставить подзвучки, нарезки, музыкальные забивки...вот тут то и началась лафа!
> Вести с подзвучкой это все равно, что стирку делать в машине-автомате, после того как всю жизнь стирал руками...Называется - почувствуй разницу!


ага  самое обидное  что всё вот эти подзвучки я заранее сама подбираю... .вот поэтому меня так и обидело  что  так халатно отнёсся к своей работе ..почуял себя начальником  а на самом  деле на вольные хлеба то уйти не может..нет достаточно опыта..всего полгода  он со мной работает..... .а я пользуясь случаем  стёрла из его ноута  все мои музыкальные фишки  ..пусть сам всё нарабатывает  нечего....нам  никто на блюдечке ничего не приносил...всё сами  ..только вот сейчас когда попала на наш замечательный форум поняла  что можно расти и расти вверх....и меня 
это до сих пор так радует  
даю обещание  уйду в отпуск...  всё равно буду работать над собой и над моими  архивами. подбирать материалы и делать заготовки праздников......чтобы не быть за бортом этой жизни......



> Саша,ты пожалуйста сильно не волнуйся..а то обмороки добром для лялечки не кончатся...мы же за тебя переживаем





> Саш, сопереживаю тебе, учитываю твою тщательную подготовку к мероприятиям, диджея такого сама бы прибила, у меня если что не так идет как надо, микрофон заведётся или подложка не вовремя пошла, я тоже нервничаю. Но ты старайся держать себя в руках.


спасибо вам   девочки   за участие ... всё..  вроде как прихожу в себя....буду  стараться  держать себя в руках.... 



> Комик, спасибо за фото, долго смотрела не могла оторваться.


вот вот  я тоже самое  аж до слёз..так  это для души  как  бальзам на израненное сердце....



> sa-sha76, масика береги! Это сейчас - самое важное!!!!


да девочки  понимаю  что это так  ...он сейчас на первом  месте...АЛЁН  ТАК АВА ТВОЯ НРАВИТСЯ  ТАКОЕ ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ЧТО ДЛЯ МЕНЯ ТАНЦУЮТ...КЛАСС



> Значит если в ближайшее время Комик пропадет из кашкадрома и скайпа, причину все будут знать.
> Пойду чистить и жарить, так, что прощайте..., на всякий случай


но но  не надо нам таких  историй  ....всё хорошо..я обожаю грибы...но и собираю только те что знаю  ... а в той твоей корзине все съедобные грибы... я изучила.....



> 13-го августа, клип с которой выложил в теме Пигмалиона)


а у меня не получилось посмотреть 3 раза билась  сервер ну никак не подключает....расстроилась   попробую вечером ещё раз...



> ведь вечер не завалила


я ещё забыла  поделиться..  у юбилярши дочь  живёт в Канаде  и она мамочке подарила 50 АЛЫХ роз  так вот когда я делала  блок с Японией(ВСЁ В ТЕМЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ ТАМ И НАКЛЕЙКА САКЕ  И ЗНАКИ ТАЛИСМАН  СЧАСТЬЕ  И ЗНАЧЕНИИ ИМЕНИ ПО ЯПОНСКИ   И ПРЕДСКАЗАНИЯ С ЯПОНСКИМ ШРИФТОМ .  У НАС ДО СИХ ПОР  НЕТ СЕРВИСА  ПО РОЛЛАМ ... ТАК РОЛЛЫ ВЕЗЛИ  ИЗ СОСЕДНЕГО ГОРОДКА  БЛАГО 30 МИНУТ  ЕХАТЬ..НЕКОТОРЫЕ ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ВИДЕЛИ И РОЛЛЫ И ДЕРЖАЛИ ПАЛОЧКИ В РУКАХ .. ДОЛГО ОХАЛИ НАД ВАССАБИ  ...).) 
   я нашла  песню миллион алых роз на японском языке и всё подвела к тому  что букет долго путешествовал и вот только в Японии он нас догнал...юбилярша плакала...а как гости танцевали под эту композицию..вот послушайте..мне понравилось....
http://files.mail.ru/2IIVXY

----------


## Окрыленная

Всем  привет, я обожаю ЯПОНИЮ, мечта сделать вечеринку в японской стиле..А сайт с переводом имени на японский.. супер.. я весна..
http://www.kitaist.info/imya/yaponskoe

----------


## Alenajazz

> .АЛЁН ТАК АВА ТВОЯ НРАВИТСЯ ТАКОЕ ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ЧТО ДЛЯ МЕНЯ ТАНЦУЮТ...КЛАСС


Потому, что некоторые из них - это мои выпускники-сибирячки. Занимались у меня в детстве. Сейчас танцуют во взрослом коллективе. Называется "Иная версия"

Вот ещё:

[IMG]http://*********net/1842250.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Всем привет, я обожаю ЯПОНИЮ


и я... :Blush2: 
Не могу сказать, что прям обожаю, но то что читала о культуре, о религии и вообще о мировоззрении японцев понравилось...Странно...и не по христиански как то....но почему то это ближе ко мне, чем наша религия :Blush2: 

И немножко "секса" в наше кефирное заведение! 
В фильме "Последний Самурай" самой эротичной сценой признана сцена, когда японка(не помню имя артистки) одевала Тома Круза к бою. И я с этим полностью согласна! Потрясающе снято, без всяких голых жоп, кряхтений и прочей каки...Как переданы чувства!!!!!! Как вспомню, аж мурашки...

Ален, увидела тебя и решила воспользоваться моментом :Blush2: 
Быстренько пролистала тему и не увидела твоих сибирских фото, :Meeting:  ты где то в другом месте выставила? Ну что не выставляла вообще, в это не верю, а где тогда????????????

----------


## Славина

> ы где то в другом месте выставила?


*Мариш*, здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EB%FC%F8%E5...

----------


## Комик

> про грибы я Комик много чего знаю...Грибы собирали раньше машинами





> а в той твоей корзине все съедобные грибы... я изучила...


Спасибо. :flower:  Я родился и вырос в деревне, и о грибах знаю практически все. 
Мы не берем вообще большую часть съедобных грибов. :Taunt: 
В наших краях лисички, маслята, валуи, свинушки и даже лесные опята, не принято собирать. Их просто пинают ногами, причем даже черный груздь до сих пор почти никто нет собирает (я в том числе).
 Только благородные, это Белые, Подосиновики(боровики), рыжики, волнушки, белый и серый груздь. И еще очень редко крепкие солодашки (сыроежки) и березовые опята. :Aga:  
Остальные не котируются, хотя в не грибной год иногда и берут подберезовики и маслята. Север, понимаешь-ли, свои традиции, да и грибов белых в урожайный год грузовиками увозят в город. :Grin: 
Я сейчас жарю грибочки с луком (без картошки) их и так получилась огромная сковорода, запах по всему дому.... :Ok: 




> Сообщение от Комик  
> 13-го августа, клип с которой выложил в теме Пигмалиона)
> а у меня не получилось посмотреть 3 раза билась сервер ну никак не подключает....расстроилась


Вот прямая ссылка, смотри на здоровье
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrJJnnh57AU

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> запах по всему дому....


дразнишься? Я вот не столько этих грибов хочу, а просто вспомнила....Мама жарит эти подосиновики, а я сижу и режу белые и на веревочку нанизываю для "посушить", мы только белые сушили, потому что подосиновики чернеют, а белые остаются белыми....



> даже лесные опята


Вот все, что ты перечислил и у нас так принято было...почти... :Smile3: 
Но маслятки маленькие и опятки брали, потому что они очень вкусные маринованные....Опята мы уже по заморозку собирали, они толстые такие, крепкие. А  летние - ФУ! Рыжики.... :Tender:  Ой!!!!
Солили, а потом со сметаной и луком...
Ну вот сижу и плачу...
За грибами ходили в 2005 году, будучи в России. Я зашла в лес, села на пенек и заревела, потому что я тогда девочка была, а сейчас тетя-мотя...



> Мариш, здесь:


спасибо, Ириш. Пойду гляну. Так и знала, что где то выставила, не могло ж такого быть, что не выставила!

----------


## Alenajazz

> почему то это ближе ко мне


А я люблю японские духи. И японскую литературу (кроме сказок для детей, они очень уж, эти сказки, кровожадные...)
А вот я на выставке про Японию:

[IMG]http://*********net/1886301.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> В наших краях лисички, маслята, валуи, свинушки и даже лесные опята, не принято собирать. Их просто пинают ногами, причем даже черный груздь до сих пор почти никто нет собирает (я в том числе).


Тоже самое и на Урале было  :Yes4:  когда я приезжала в гости к родственникам, только там преимущественно белые грузди собирали и солили, а все остальные нет. А шампиньоны так вообще за грибы не считали, а у нас сейчас только их и продают и вешенки.
А я маслята люблю очень, их мы собирали на Сахалине, там на сопках, ровными рядами елочки были высажены и под ними были ОНИ, маслята  :Tender: 
Какая у нас сегодня тема хорошая, про грибы, а самое главное вкусная  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

[IMG]http://*********net/1858653.jpg[/IMG]

А это женщина-кошка, божество, защитница женщин. Если муж обижал свою супругу, мстя его находила через эту женщину-кошку.  :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1839197.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Рыжики.... Ой!!!!
> Солили, а потом со сметаной и луком...
> Ну вот сижу и плачу...


Не плачь, я осенью рыжиков наберу и сфотографирую, (если сегодня жив останусь) вот спецом для тебя фото в кашкадром выставлю.
У нас рыжики солят в сыром виде, не отваривают, просто пересыпают солью, специями и под гнет, а через месяц- другой, когда открываешь кадушку (или кто в баке солит) аромат передать невозможно никакими смайлами. Деликатес. А на скору руку можно и отварить, потом с чесночком и укропчиком, да картошечка сварена в чугунке на костре, да еще под стопочку холодненькой самогонки, на травах, это.... не передать словами.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А это женщина-кошка, божество, защитница женщин


Ален, как ты с ней похожа! :Taunt:  такие же кошачьи глаза и пластика! 




> Какая у нас сегодня тема хорошая, про грибы, а самое главное вкусная


Иришка, ты права, классная тема! Хорошо, что я уже поужинала, а то бы слюной захлебнулась! тоже обожаю и собирать и кушать грибы, причем разные! У нас к вашим могу прибавить песочники! Вкусный, крепенький гриб, только растет в песке, от песка отмывать долго и тщательно щеточкой. На вкус на подобие белого! Прелесть! Мммммммммм...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Если муж обижал свою супругу, мстя его находила через эту женщину-кошку.


Ну ничего себе женщина-кошка!!!! :Vah: 




> я осенью рыжиков наберу и сфотографирую, (если сегодня жив останусь) вот спецом для тебя фото в кашкадром выставлю.


Ну ты садист! :Grin: 
Я ж тогда не то что заплачу, а обревуся вся!



> нас рыжики солят в сыром виде, не отваривают, просто пересыпают солью, специями и под гнет, а через месяц- другой, когда открываешь кадушку (или кто в баке солит) аромат передать невозможно никакими смайлами. Деликатес.


Помню-помню...мы точно так солили....



> А я маслята люблю очень,


Я тоже люблю...вернее любила маслятки...А сейчас в нашем распоряжении только вешенки и шампиньоны....
Ну нету в жизни гармонии....Щас тогда пойду, сорву персик с дерева, съем и успокоюсь :Grin:  Потому что когда у нас грибы были, мне хотелось персиков и абрикос...А сейчас наоборот....Персики гниют, а я грибов хочууууу......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Хорошо, что я уже поужинала, а то бы слюной захлебнулась!


Да грибы это сказка!Собирать приятно,а уж как есть вкусно!!!
А у меня сегодня на ужин жареные кабачки

----------


## Анатольевна

> моя единственная дочь, абсолютно не похожая на меня внешне)))


А вот и документальное подтверждение)))

----------


## Комик

> Щас тогда пойду, сорву персик с дерева, съем и успокоюсь Потому что когда у нас грибы были, мне хотелось персиков и абрикос...А сейчас наоборот....Персики гниют, а я грибов хочууууу....


Взаимно, сейчас бы запросто поменял корзину грибов на корзину персиков с абрикосами. Жаль, что так это далеко. Даже две грибов, на одну персиков. (три)
Сегодня в лес ходил когда, запахи в августе особенные, травы некоторые цветут, хотя уже отходят летние ягоды и наступает пора скоро клюквы и брусники.
Скину Вам барышни немного наших северных травушек, при входе в лес.
Это, дорога к лесу, от моего дома, до грибов, метров 500-600
[IMG]http://*********net/1891428.jpg[/IMG]
А это, обратно на выходе снял
[IMG]http://*********net/1887335.jpg[/IMG]
Быстро летит время, вот сейчас сижу, пью чай с клубничным вареньем и вспоминаю, как месяц назад срывал эти ягоды
[IMG]http://*********ru/2961111.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

ну вот все сегодня так сладко  спали  что даже не до разговоров было.
..Комик ?как грибочки ?
А ФОТОЧКИ ТВОИ ПРОСТО ПРЕЛЕСТЬ ..НЕ УСТАЮ ПОВТОРЯТЬ поражает  как ты простой мыльницей такие кадры ваяешь ?ведь всё живое..  дышит......   ой напрошусь наверное и пойду в ученицы...хочу научится так же близко снимать предметы...



> Вот прямая ссылка, смотри на здоровье


спасибо ... вот как красиво ...девочка молодец.... 



> а сейчас тетя-мотя..


ой ли ?какая ж ты тётя-мотя если на месте не сидишь и путешествуешь.?.нееееет    нам до  мотей далеко  мы ещё ого-гооооо!



> А вот я на выставке про Японию:


ух какая грозная  но необычная девушка.....



> А шампиньоны так вообще за грибы не считали,


а я зимой сварила суп из них  и всё вылила ..никто даже пробовать не стал  представляете ?не признают за грибы.....



> его находила через эту женщину-кошку


вот это красота  и вот это легенда..молодец  что рассказала...



> Не плачь, я осенью рыжиков наберу и сфотографирую


будем ждать..



> Ален, как ты с ней похожа! такие же кошачьи глаза и пластика!


да маш я согласна...это ооочень большое сходство  ....

всем  доброе утречко.
... с утра рабочее настроение  дел по горло 

 ребятки а у нас 7 градусов представляете  а вчера в это время было 36...вот разница....

----------


## Alenajazz

> а у нас 7 градусов представляете а вчера в это время было 36...вот разница....


Да уж.... У нас через 2 дня обещали небольшую прохладу. А то сейчас какой-то нонсенс: ночью жарче, чем днём...  :Blink:

----------


## Комик

> ну вот все сегодня так сладко спали что даже не до разговоров было.


Ну может в скайпе кто и поговорил малость. :Blush2: 




> ..Комик ?как грибочки ?


Спал спокойно, с легким урчанием в животе, потому, как ужин вчера был плотный. :Ok:  А именно:
Сковородка (огромная) жареных грибов с луком, отварной молодой картофель с маслом, посыпанный свежей зеленью, пара малосольных огурчиков, тарелка салата из свежесорванных с грядки красных помидор, перца и огурца, заправленный сметаной и ложечкой майонеза, а еще домашняя котлета, разогретая в микроволновке. :Taunt: 
Я когда в микроволновке разогреваю мясо или котлеты, сверху кладу порезанный не очень мелко чеснок, (а потом закрываю сверху крышкой)он пропитывает котлету соком и она пахнет свежим ароматом чеснока. :Grin: . 
Вот такой скромный ужин Комика, пойду пожалуй сейчас грибочков погрею на сковородке и сверху яйцом залью :Taunt: , вчера четверть сковороды с трудом осилил, сегодня буду доедать. :Aga: 




> поражает как ты простой мыльницей такие кадры ваяешь ?


Не знаю, просто как-то уединяешься с природой, вот и все.



> спасибо ... вот как красиво ...девочка молодец....


Она мне тоже в душу запала, понравилась сразу, вот и решил с ней этот подарок вместе сделать.Просто почти всегда на свадьбах сам проживаешь вечер глазами молодоженов. :Yes4: 



> ребятки а у нас 7 градусов представляете а вчера в это время было 36...вот разница....


Август, ночи темные и прохладный, у нас туман по утрам, сегодня проснулся около пяти, хотел восход солнца снять, 
но что-то прохладно в трусах по огороду ходить, и лень было брюки одевать, ради фотографиии, завалился снова спать. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сковородка (огромная) жареных грибов с луком, отварной молодой картофель с маслом, посыпанный свежей зеленью, пара малосольных огурчиков, тарелка салата из свежесорванных с грядки красных помидор, перца и огурца, заправленный сметаной и ложечкой майонеза, а еще домашняя котлета, разогретая в микроволновке.
> Я когда в микроволновке разогреваю мясо или котлеты, сверху кладу порезанный не очень мелко чеснок, (а потом закрываю сверху крышкой)он пропитывает котлету соком и она пахнет свежим ароматом чеснока.


Очень вкусно про еду пишешь!!!!  :Ok: 
А я решила сегодня хачапури сделать. Пойду скоро на рынок: покупать мацони для теста.

----------


## Комик

> А я решила сегодня хачапури сделать.


От этих хачапури, у нас пучит хари :Taunt: 
Но люблю их есть, а сам никогда не делал :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> люблю их есть, а сам никогда не делал


У меня подруга из Тбилиси. Папа - грузин, мама - иркутянка.  :Yes4: 
Я тоже *сама* буду делать в  первый раз... Участвовала в действе, ей там что-то помогала... Жаль, муки кукурузной нет... У нас не продаётся...

----------


## sa-sha76

> А я решила сегодня хачапури сделать.


алёнушка доброе утречко  а ты нас тоже угости  хоть на фото покажи как это выглядит....



> покупать мацони для теста


а что такое мацони ?



> Сковородка (огромная) жареных грибов с луком, отварной молодой картофель с маслом, посыпанный свежей зеленью, пара малосольных огурчиков, тарелка салата из свежесорванных с грядки красных помидор, перца и огурца, заправленный сметаной и ложечкой майонеза, а еще домашняя котлета, разогретая в микроволновке.
> Я когда в микроволновке разогреваю мясо или котлеты, сверху кладу порезанный не очень мелко чеснок, (а потом закрываю сверху крышкой)он пропитывает котлету соком и она пахнет свежим ароматом чеснока..


Комик ....  У МЕНЯ УЖЕ слюна в три этажа .. вы вместе с Курочкой так аппетитно всё описываете ... прямо сразу разгорается аппетит ... пойду пошукаю в холодильнике...
КСТАТИ  КАК НАСЧЁТ   УЧЁБЫ ?хоть подскажи в каком режиме снимаешь ?макро ?

----------


## Alenajazz

> покажи как это выглядит....


Я люблю по-имеретински. Там нужен сыр имеретинский (очень слабо солёный), сыр сулугуни, мята, эстрагон... А тесто - мука, яйца, мацони (кефир такой)

[IMG]http://*********net/1872784.jpg[/IMG]

Есть любители хачапури по-аджарски. Но мне меньше нравится...

[IMG]http://*********net/1867664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> КСТАТИ КАК НАСЧЁТ УЧЁБЫ ?хоть подскажи в каком режиме снимаешь ?макро ?


Сейчас снова убегаю в лес, товаристщь из города приехал, как узнал, что грибы пошли.  :Taunt: 
Вернусь и напишу, а лучше расскажу. :Aga:  
Можешь мне адрес скайпа скинуть, приеду в город и поговорим. :Aga:  
Про грибы, и про фото, ну и про свадьбы, если есть желание! :Aga: 
Фотоаппарат беру с собой, вот такой: CANON digital IXUS 860 IS(короче маленькая мыльница за три-четыре тысячи), но и видео ей снимаю на свадьбах для себя. Мне нравится, мелочь, а лучше чем на мобильник снимать :Grin: 
Всем пока, сваливаю в лес, вечером похвастаюсь. :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем большой, горячий привет!!!



> А вот и документальное подтверждение)))


Инесса! Очень, очень красивая, нежная, изящная девочка!  :Ok:  Просто красавица!!!




> сейчас бы запросто поменял корзину грибов на корзину персиков с абрикосами


Комик, солидарна! Тоже бы поменяла грибы на персики! Но, у меня и грибов тоже нет! :Taunt: 




> А ФОТОЧКИ ТВОИ ПРОСТО ПРЕЛЕСТЬ ..


Вот, правда, Сашунечка! Красота неописуемая! Балует нас Комик! То цветы нам, дамам, подарит, то фрукты, овощи, грибы! ОчеННо приятно! Что-то Иришка Славина перестала нам кошачков прикольных, для настроения, показывать. :Derisive: 



> ребятки а у нас 7 градусов представляете а вчера в это время было 36...вот разница


Ни фига сЕ, перепады!!! Саш, береги себя. одевайся потеплее, а то такая разница в температурных режимах, сказывается на здоровье, организм не успевает адаптироваться, перстроиться!

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик и доброго денёчка! :Smile3: 

Ого, скока вы тут нафлудили, пока я спала  :Vah: 
Чего то я последнее время разоспалась  :Blink: 
К чему бы это  :Meeting:  а, наверное сны хорошие снятся, поэтому не хочу просыпаться  :Grin: 
Сегодня мне *Калинчик* снилась и опять все наши, а Алинка готовила на всех обед  :Grin: 
Вот каждый раз вижу во сне многих, но четко всплывает только один образ.




> У нас через 2 дня обещали небольшую прохладу


 :Blink:  Шо, опять???  :Vah: 

Ну как только у меня свадьба на улице, так и похолодание, та шо ж це за наказание, га?




> Что-то Иришка Славина перестала нам кошачков прикольных, для настроения, показывать


Так у нас теперь для настроения *Комик* есть со своими фото, вот, а я так, просто его временно подменяла  :Blush2: 




> А я решила сегодня хачапури сделать.


А у меня сегодня пельмени, пойду пожалуй, займусь делом  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Ну ладно, пока *Комик* за грибами ушёл вот маленькая картиночка

----------


## sa-sha76

> И не говорите, что извращенец ..


неее он пропагандирует здоровый образ жизни..и здоровое питание..  а вот то что соблазняет нас лишний раз перекусить то это да ... эт  точно ....



> вот маленькая картиночка


да какой малой да сладкий ..слов нет....

----------


## Комик

> Ну ладно, пока Комик за грибами ушёл


Уже вернулся. :Aga: 
Сходили с товарищем в лес, грибов набрали, но без приколов не обошлось. :Grin: 
Он как увидел подосиновики, так прямо напролом полез в лесные дебри. :Taunt:  
Когда у каждого было по полкорзины отборных молоденьких боровичков, тут и случился прокол. :Jopa: 
С тяжелой корзиной не очень удобно ходить по лесу, он её поставил :Aga: , когда увидел на поляне целый строй торчащих из земли, красных головок. :Grin:  Прям, как в солдатской бане. :Taunt: 
И схватив из корзины пакет, ринулся в бой, а место, где оставил корзину позабыл. 
Мы часа два там шастали потом, так и не нашли. :Tu:  
Вот и придется теперь ему в город в пакете урожай вести, а завтра снова идти на поиски. :Grin: 
Ну а я пошел перебирать и тоже отвезу свои грибы в город, кормить жену и сына. :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> где оставил корзину позабыл.Мы часа два там шастали потом, так и не нашли


А ведь в лесу так и есть  :Yes4:  наверное кто-то нашел и обрадовался целой корзине уже собранных грибов  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я люблю по-имеретински. Там нужен сыр имеретинский (очень слабо солёный), сыр сулугуни, мята, эстрагон... А тесто - мука, яйца, мацони (кефир такой)


Очень люблю хачапури...Алёна давай поподробние...как и что.а самое главное сколько..в смысле соединять,смешивать,добавлять.Я есть люблю,а готовить нет.поэтому для меня сложно что то с лёту разобрать...

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Алёна давай поподробнее...


*Хачапури...* 


    Мука — 4 стак.
    Мацони  — 0.5 л
    Яйцо — 1 шт
    Соль — 1 ч. л.
    Сахар — 1 ч. л.
    Сода — 1 ч. л.
    Растительное масло — 2 ст. л.
    Фета (брынза) — 1 пач.
    Сулугуни (грузинский сыр, натереть ) — 250 г
    Моцарелла (натереть) — 150-200 г

Рецепт "Хачапури"

Просеять в миску 4 стакана муки, сделать в середине углубление, в которое налить 0,5  литра мацони (или смешать кефир со сметаной 1 :1. если нет мацони в продаже в вашем регионе ) ,
1 яйцо, по 1 чайной ложке соли, сахара и соды, 2 столовые ложки растительного масла.

Собрать муку от краев, замесить тесто. Скатать его в шар и отставить на час, лучше в холодильнике. В принципе, можно и сразу хачапури делать, час не ждать...

Разделить тесто на 8-9 равных шариков, каждый шарик растянуть руками(как на пирожки), положить много начинки и собрать края в центр. Если любите не очень толстое тесто, то раскатать потоньше скалкой.  Слепить края, перевернуть лепешку и придавить доской, немного раскатать. Жарить на сковородке с двух сторон, как блины, добавляя совсем немножко масла. Если будут сильно подниматься - проколоть верх.

Готовые хачапури выкладывать на тарелку горкой, как блины, промазывая каждый сливочным маслом.

*Ещё рецепт:*

Различные нормы молока, мацони и яиц для теста:

1) стакан мацони, 2 яйца, 0,25 ч. ложки соли.

2) 0,5 л молока, 2 яйца, 0,5 ч. ложки соли, 1 ч. ложка сахара.

3) 0,5 л мацони, 1 яйцо, 0,5 ч. ложки соды,

4) 2 стакана молока, 0,25 ч. ложки соли

Начинка. Для начинки в хачапури используют следующие сыры: имеретинский, чанах, кобийский, брынзу. Предварительно их освобождают от соли, для чего нарезают плоскими ломтями толщиной 1 см, кладут в эмалированную посуду, заливают холодной водой (только молодой имеретинский сыр не подвергают предварительному замачиванию), закрывают крышкой и вымачивают 2-5 ч в зависимости от степени солености сыра. Затем сыр откидывают на дуршлаг, слегка отжимают рукой через марлю или бязь, после чего толкут, подмешивая взбитые сырые яйца и сливочное или топленое масло. Из полученной смеси формуют шары величиной с крупное яблоко и оставляют на 2-3 ч и даже более «зреть».

Различные нормы сыра, яиц и масла для начинок

1) 500 г сыра, 1 яйцо, 25-50 г масла

2) 500 г сыра, 2 яйца, 1-2 ст. ложки масла

Приготовление хачапури. 
1. Замесить тесто, разделить на 4 равные части, каждую раскатать в тонкие пласты-блины несколько толще, чем для лапши. Намазать на каждый пласт подготовленную начинку слоем не толще 0,5 см, положить сверху такой же пласт меньшего диаметра и защипать края хачапури наглухо.

Вариант: Каждый пласт смазать вначале сливочным маслом, сложить вчетверо, вновь раскатать и затем начинять. Или после вторичной раскатки вновь смазать маслом, наложить еще один более тонкий пласт и только тогда намазывать начинку.

Для приготовления слоеного хачапури требуется от 100 до 200 г сливочного масла.

2. После выпечки смазать хачапури маслом и подать к столу горячими.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Прочитала...скопировала...сижу и думаю,я наверное такое НИКОГДА сделать не смогу...хотя конечно попробовать можно.Вот собирусь,настроюсь.Блин,я даже пирожками с готового теста своих всего раза 2 в год балую...доча в 14 лет сама блины стряпает...а может она хачапури полюбит и то же сама готовит начнёт,надо попробовать!Одним словом загрузилась по полной...Да,Алёна спасибо за рецепты!!!!
Меня тут научили крылышки готовить:2 упаковки крыльев(примерно 1,5 кг)режим по суставам и в казан на небольшом колличестве рост.масла обжарить(минут 15)затем добавить репчатого лука и шампиньонов(2 баночки,примерно 400 гр) и мойенеза туда добавить надо один тюбик(примерно 200 гр)Закрываем крышкой и тушим ещё 10 мин.Потом 2 пачки сырка типа "Дружба"(грамм 200) и опять протушиваем минут 10...В конце добавить зелень.Всё!

----------


## Alenajazz

> .доча в 14 лет сама блины стряпает..


А кто плов готовил для нас?????  :Vah:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А кто плов готовил


Меня друг мужа из Узбекистана учил.В смысли готовила я,по рецепту Васьки,где он теперь?Давно это было лет 15 назад.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Меня друг мужа из Узбекистана учил.


Нет, чтобы скромненько написать: "Я!"
Плов был очень вкусный!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Нет, чтобы скромненько


Я люблю вспоминать своих учителей,добрым словом....как щас помню мою учительницу танцев Татьяну Михайловну Михайлову.Такая махонькая,просто кнопочка,в чём только душа держалась,а какая она сильная была,как гнула и расстяжкой помогала заниматься,где она теперь?

----------


## sa-sha76

> сижу и думаю,я наверное такое НИКОГДА сделать не смогу..


нее Тань  лиха беда начала  ты попробуй ещё и затянет 

 я вот сегодня слойки сделала  так уже всёёё ............ничего ннет .................и дочки как лисы- патрикеевны ходят ...мамуль ну сделай ещё а ?.
.говорю что завтра может быть а у самой у порога ведро вишни стоит..вот и думаю когда же это я до слоек доберусь..

а я сегодня варила суп с домашней лапшичкой   и домашней курочки   ... ой  ну вот прямо ум отъешь чес слово  (хотя всё срубали а комплиментов нет.. так что вот хвалю сама...себя..)..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> нее Тань  лиха беда начала  ты попробуй ещё и затянет


Нет,Саша!не тянет,я вообще ем мало,готовлю редко .Семья часто сама промышляет,чем бы покормится...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Так-с! Сегодня опять вкусная тема! Это с одной стороны подстегивает тоже чего-нить сварганить, но с другой вводит в траты! Констатирую. Начиталась сегодня про персики Маришкины, про грибы Комика... Желудок заныл - ТОЖЕ ХОЧУ!!! После работы заехали в магазин и я вкусностей набрала на тысячу рублей. Конечно же купила персиков! А они сладкие, сочные, бархатные такие - чудо! Грибочков прикупила, естессссссссссно! К грибочкам на гарнир овощей разных, включая любимые баклажаны! Потом подумала и взяла дыньку! ВобЧем, ужинали сегодня ВКУСНО! Поэтому, читаю сейчас ваши посты почти спокойно! Хотя, слоечек, Сашунь, тоже хочется! Давненько не делала! Ты с пивом тесто делаешь? Или готовое слоеное покупаешь?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> .Семья часто сама промышляет,чем бы покормится...


 :Taunt:  :Ok:  Класс, Тань! Как бы мне тоже приучить своих мужиков к такому промыслу!!! А то я тоже ем мало. Когда муж на пасеке, питаюсь только чаем и овощами, фруктами! :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Когда муж на пасеке, питаюсь только чаем и овощами, фруктами!


вот вот  и я так же... готовлю много .. а ем мало ..ну вот так получается  ...

ну ничего я не жалуюсь я готовить люблююююю......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Как бы мне тоже приучить своих мужиков к такому промыслу!


Маша,а у тебя мужики военные?Если нет,то не приучишь.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маша,а у тебя мужики военные?Если нет,то не приучишь.


Танюш, в точку!!! Муж - военный пенсионер, майор. А сын - кадет! Но кушать спрашивают с меня! Блииин! :Taunt: 

Саш, про слойки не написала!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Муж - военный пенсионер


Анологично!неприхотлив ест всё подряд!



> я готовить люблююююю


Серьёзно?или это самовнушение?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Татьяна, спасибо, попробую.


На здоровье!Мне это блюдо подошло потому,что быстро,просто и вкусно!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Серьёзно?


серьёзно люблю..только если для этого должно быть настроение....    редко когда нет его..вот тогда тоска даже на ум не приходит что бы такого приготовить..
..на выходные всегда что- нибудь этакое  творим (в плене  еды )
..а особенно люблю ужин в выходные..когда все дома....
меня мамочка научила всему .. она просто потрясающие торты печёт...а пироги у неё просто сказка..она у меня та ещё мастерица....

----------


## Комик

> для этого должно быть настроение...


Второй день кашкадром настроен на еду, к чему-бы это??? :Blush2: 
*Alenajazz*, Спасибо, все скопировал и сохранил до лучших времен, сейчас период сбора урожая и лесных даров.  :Aga: 
Пожалуй похвастаюсь сегодняшними красавцами: :Taunt: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2998836.jpg[/IMG]
Еще:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2962999.jpg[/IMG]
Еще:
[IMG]http://*********net/1845234.jpg[/IMG]
А это полянка в лесу понравилась
[IMG]http://*********ru/3007030.jpg[/IMG]
Так, что хачапури будем готовить зимой.




> а я сегодня варила суп с домашней лапшичкой и домашней курочки ... ой ну вот прямо ум отъешь чес слово


Что-то снова на еду потянуло, пойду опять грибы жареные с картошкой жевать. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в плене еды





> Что-то снова на еду потянуло


сказано же: плен еды!  :Yes4: 
Принесла с рынка мацони... На улице была жарища... И я мацони  "приговорила"...  :Blush2: 




> хачапури будем готовить зимой.


 :Yes4: 
Или когда будет попрохладнее...  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> о еде...


Я всё-таки приготовила хачапури. Мацони ещё было. Сделала полпорции теста... Это всё Машхеновская жёлтая футболка виновата.  :Yes4:  Я её дома ношу. Она моя любименькая сейчас из футболок. И вот как её одену (она не в стирке когда), так сразу хочется кулинарные подвиги совершать...  :Yes4:  :Taunt: 
Хачапури удались. Муж сказал, что лучше, чем в ресторане грузинской кухни (мы их там пробовали в первый раз)

----------


## Alenajazz

*Papandr*, я бы обсудила с тобой третий сверху гриб, который тебе что-то напоминает... Но я вообще грибы не люблю..... Ни собирать, ни солить-жарить... Я мясо люблю!  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

Смотрю футбол. "Лион" выигрывает у "Рубина" 3:1

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхеновская жёлтая футболка виновата.  Я её дома ношу. Она моя любименькая


Ален, как приятно!!! :Yahoo: 



> Смотрю футбол. "Лион" выигрывает у "Рубина" 3:1


Эх, а мой муж спит! Болеет, блин, даже не до футбола! Так бы - фиг пропустил ! Но, ничего, завтра все футбольные новости с утра перечитает! А может и матч посмотрит в записи!

----------


## Alenajazz

А я в люлю...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Доброй ночи, кашкадром!
> Всем приятных снов.


У нас похолодание!!! Всего плюс 25!!! Прохладная ночь!!!! 
Посмотрела какую-то ужасную передачу. Оказывается, мама Феликса Дзержинского упала в подпол (кто-то из детей её не закрыл его) и родила Феликса раньше срока. Но он выжил. Его назвали Феликс - счастливый.
У нас улица Дзержинского есть. Папа Феликса - Эдмунд вёл в школе Таганейро нашего математику. Преподавал её, в частности, у Чехова тоже. Как мир тесен....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Как мир тесен....


Это да! И чего только не случается в нем!!! У меня подруга падала в погреб, мы еще школьницами были. Упала а крышка погреба закрылась и прищемила ей ногу, так она на ноге висела вниз головой и голосила громко, громко! Пришел брат, поднял крышку и она полетела вниз! Самое интересное - ничего не сломала! Только шишка была на лбу и на ноге синяк здоровый от крышки погреба! :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

ага  вот до полчетвёртого тыркали а такое чудное утро вы спите ?   дорогие  с добрым утречком вас всех!!!




> Я мясо люблю!


неее уж как я его теперь люблю никто не знает...
вот позавчера свекровь голубцы готовила    а вчера мне об этом проговорилась...  мол пока ты работала мы голубцы ели..ну блин знает же что я с ума сойду...ну что губы надула, всю ночь они мне снились...  так вот сегодня с утра пораньше фарш кручу ..мясорубка аж орёт ( фарш ещё плохо разморозился..)кошмар   

готовлю свадьбы  представляете  чтоб не повторится взяла листок и пишу всю схему общюю и ставлю плюсики около 19 или 20 числа  ... ну так я ещё точно не готовилась ну угораздило же 2 подружки та замуж выходить..теперь одна маета в плане подготовки  
всё равно кое что повторится в плане очага ..родительского   тоста..некоторых переходов прозы и стихов  ..
ничего  зато почему -то с таким удовольствием это всё готовлю...

 наверное потому что девочки мне ооочень по душе..

.и наверное потому что это мои последние свадьбы в ближайшие полтора года..
ну всё пошла работать  мяско уже меня зовёт...мммм  скоро скоро запахнет моими любимыми.
...а пока кефирчику пивнём...

----------


## Alenajazz

> С утра никогда не завтракаю. Чашка кофе или две. Сигарета.


А вот как бросишь курить, тогда и начнётся жор...
А сигарета очень с кофе взаимосвязана. Поэтому, если будешь бросать, то кофе какое-то время не пей. А то устойчивая реакция сразу пойдёт и руки сами за сигареткой потянутся...

----------


## sa-sha76

> А сигарета очень с кофе взаимосвязаны. Поэтому, если будешь бросать, то кофе какое-то время не пей. А то устойчивая реакция сразу пойдёт и руки сами за сигареткой потянутся...


ага  а вот у меня муж  кофе не пьёт,  а утром   с  чашкой чая  представьте..и после обеда   как пить дать шагает  курить.....
 я ему прекратишь когда нибудь  я тебя  вкусно покормила ну зачем никотином заедаешь  а он мне типа..  так я и блаженствую...вот так....
думаю не бросит он никогда это дело  ..это уже  рак когда свистнет  вот тогда и бросит....

----------


## Alenajazz

> у меня муж кофе не пьёт, а утром с чашкой чая


В чае значительно больше кофеина (примерно до 5%). Однако кофеин чая связан с танином, поэтому кофеин чая из пищеварительного тракта резорбируется значительно медленнее. Следовательно, стимулирующее и тонизирующее чай начинает действовать позже кофе, однако его действие более положительно. Кофеин кофе обычно оказывает стимулирующее действие на сердечно-сосудистую систему, а кофеин чая – на головной мозг и центральную нервную систему.
Смертельная доза кофеина - 10 грамм. Это если выпить сто чашек кофе подряд.
Что-то я с утра заумная какая-то...

----------


## Комик

> С добрым! Александра, разбудила кашкадром!


Всем привет :flower: , я сегодня еще в 6-30 зашел на форум, но будить не стал, только личку почитал и поехал в деревню :Aga: . 
А вот теперь перед работой зашел поздороваться. :Yes4: 
Сегодня за грибами не пройду, уже ночью эти красноголовики перед глазами стоят. :Grin:  
А утром да, кофе, сигарета, каша, это традиция :Aga: , а по приезду в деревню еще раз кофе, плотный завтрак с овощами обязательно и работать в огород. :Taunt:  
Так, что всем приятного общения, а я ушел на трудовые подвиги. :Grin: 




> А вот как бросишь курить, тогда и начнётся жор...


Я последнее время не курил около двух лет, но года полтора назад снова начал. Не растолстел, видимо не в коня корм или конституция такая :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Привет всем!!! Еще не завтракала, поэтому больно читать про голубцы! :Taunt:  Я сова, ложусь поздно, сплю утром долго! Сегодня разбудили очередные клиенты! Видели мою работу на видео у знакомых, очень понравилось, звонили и упрашивали провести им свадьбу! Я говорю: конечно , проведу с удовольствием! А они переживают: точно? Вы про нас не забудете? :Blink:  С чего бы это? Нет, объясняю, я вас уже записала на это число, не волнуйтесь! А ВаЩе, приятно, что люди хотят именно меня! :Blush2:  А еще говорят: УТРО ДОБРЫМ НЕ БЫВАЕТ! Бывает!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не растолстел


Многие начинают курить, чтобы похудеть. Это всё фигня!

----------


## sa-sha76

> А ВаЩе, приятно, что люди хотят именно меня!


ух как ты машулька сказанула...просто класс....

а я сейчас только и говорю 
 хоть бы заказчики  не звонили и не травили душу..всем своим конкурентам сказала  ,чтобы заказы мне не скидывали ...



> Всем привет, я сегодня еще в 6-30 зашел на форум, но будить не стал,


какой молодечик  ...



> Что-то я с утра заумная какая-то...


это у нас политинформация прошла... :Ok: 



> конституция такая


хорошая конституция однако у тебя   :Yes4:  ..



> А еще говорят: УТРО ДОБРЫМ НЕ БЫВАЕТ! Бывает!!!


конечно бывает  тем более у нас уже  день... :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Смертельная доза кофеина - 10 грамм. Это если выпить сто чашек кофе подряд.


В молодые годы, пошли мы с подругой в местный ресторанчик. Денег, сами понимаете, кот наплакал! А  посидеть хотелось! Брали только кофе и сигареткой закусывали, как говорится! Короче, после 4 чашки кофе и нескольких сигареточек, нам стало так плохо :Blink: , что мы пулей вылетели из ресторана и ,извиняюсь, хвалились харчами под лестницей! Вот так мы первый раз сходили с подругой в ресторах под названием "Хопер". :Yahoo: 

Ладно, побежала я на работу! Хочу сегодня пораньше из дома выйти, нужно  зайти купить рушники, спасибо Наташе Макнате за идею!!! :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Урррааа! Дождь!!! И не просто банальный летний дождик, а настоящий многочасовой дождяра с раскатами грома. Наконец-то можно спокойненько подышать воздухом без духоты!!!!
 Вечером скину фотку своих хачапури.

----------


## maknata

> всё равно кое что повторится в плане очага ..родительского тоста


Саш, стукни в личку, мож моё старое будет для тебя новым :Derisive:

----------


## maknata

> Урррааа! Дождь!!!


У нас вчера был ливняка!!!! Сегодня жарко и душно, но может опять на вечер соберётся дождь.. что-то тучки подозрительные.
Млин, сегодня озванивала съемные квартиры в Симферополе... ё-маё.. если нам не дадут общагу - капец! Цены :Blink: !

----------


## Alenajazz

> сегодня озванивала съемные квартиры в Симферополе... ё-маё.. если нам не дадут общагу - капец! Цены


Сочувствую... Моя закончила ВУЗ и слава тебе, господи.  Поступила-то сразу в три ВУЗа. Ростов отмели сразу - именно из-за дорогого съёмного жилья... Дома жила. Может, твоя познакомится с девчонками и вдвоём-втроём будут снимать квартиру????

----------


## maknata

> Может, твоя познакомится с девчонками и вдвоём-втроём будут снимать квартиру???


Дык в том то и дело, что квартиры сдаются двум-трём девочкам, но цена берётся с человека - 600-700 гривен. Для нас это неподъёмная цена. Надо ж ещё что-то и с собой на питание и прочее дать... У меня зарплата 1800 гривен, у мужа 900... Заплатим свою коммуналку и.. всё...денег почти нет..

----------


## Alenajazz

> неподъёмная цена.


Может, написать заявление и приложить справку о зарплате - чтобы вам первоочерёдно дали общагу????

Опять ливень. В перерыве между оным слетала на рынок. Вообще планировала всё на борщ купить. Но по пути передумала и решила сегодня сделать солянку по-татарски - с черносливом. Фото готового рецепта сейчас скину. Свою сфотаю вечером. Ела её в Татарстане (вкуснотища!!!!  :Tender: ), когда на конкурс ездили. Готовить сегодня буду в первый раз.  :Yes4: 

Я только без морковки делаю, считаю, что она сильно меняет вкус блюда.

[IMG]http://*********net/1851228.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

Да заявление уже написали, справки буду везти 26-го.. Там буду наверное до 1 сентября, если вдруг чего, пока где-то дочу пристрою...




> Вообще планировала всё на борщ купить.


Эх, была бы ближе, я тебя тааааким борщом угостила, эт ваще моя коронная фишка. Борщик, со свекольным квасом, да с копчёной курочкой... :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> я тебя тааааким борщом угостила, эт ваще моя коронная фишка. Борщик, со свекольным квасом, да с копчёной курочкой...


Слюна вожжой  :Yes4: (как моя мама говорит)




> была бы ближе


А я недалеко! На границе в Украиной. Может, к границе вечерком подбежишь с борщом????  :Taunt:  А я с солянкой прискачу.  :Grin:

----------


## maknata

> Может, к границе вечерком подбежишь с борщом????  А я с солянкой прискачу.


Ага, и будет встреча на Эльбе.. фу ты, на ГРАНИЦЕ! Капец погранцам, слюной подавятся :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> на ГРАНИЦЕ!


Два года назад ездила в Одессу, сделала педикюр в виде российского флага. Погранцы ржали... Мы пять часов в общей сложности стояли на двух границах (автобусом) Видимо, педикюр мой рассматривали...  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Обещанные фото:*
*1. Хачапури*
*2. Солянка*

 [IMG]http://*********net/1836684.jpg[/IMG]

 [IMG]http://*********net/1878671.jpg[/IMG]

Приятного аппетита!!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Обещанные фото:
> 1. Хачапури
> 2. Солянка


Девчи, ну какие молодцы!!!!!!! мужья пылинки должны сдувать и на руках носить! а я тока праздник и лекции для студентов  умею готовить.... по ужинам у нас папик спец... досталась ему нехозяйственная хозяйка.. Смотрю на ваши кулинарные подвиги и совсем совесть замучала

----------


## sa-sha76

> Обещанные фото:
> 1. Хачапури
> 2. Солянка


ОЙ А Я ЗАХОЖУ СЮДА  АМНЕ С ПОРОГА  ВОТ ..НУ СПАСИБО ХЛЕБОСОЛЬНАЯ ХОЗЯЮШКА  А ТАМ  ЕЩЁ ПРО БОРЩ РАЗГОВОРЫ ТАК ВООБЩЕ ПРЕЛЕСТЬ
а я вот тоже и с радостью и с болью..так  рада  муж свозил меня в город  я купила кроватку о которой мечтала  с самого начала только она уже почему то подорожала за 3 месяца..ну это не важно  ..и купила наконец то обои  
(ПОНИМАЕТЕ  ГОЛОВУ ЛОМАЛА  НУ КАКАЯ ЖЕ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ КОМНАТКА НАША  С МАЛЫШОМ..И ВОТ ВСЁ ОПРЕДЕЛИЛАСЬ  НО ПОКА  МОЛЧУ ВОТ ВСЁ СДЕЛАЮ  ПОКАЖУ..(СКАЖУ ТОЛЬКО ЧТО НЕ ГОЛУБАЯ И НЕ РОЗОВАЯ....
простите опять большими буквами но я в перерывах  у меня там заготовки на кухне ведро огурцов да ведро вишни  а я опять вот тут..
.
а боль .... ну как то не по себе.....  оттого  что мне сегодня сказали ..в общем вела в пятницу свадьбу и прошло всё хорошо  .. а в понедельник утонул отец жениха  на мелководье ..воды по колено было .. упал  а была ещё жара..его откачали он вздохнул и всё  видимо сердце .... я в таком трансе..(кстати  у нас посёлок 16000 поэтому  я часто сталкиваюсь после свадьбы  с молодыми.... с подобным уже сталкивалась  свадьба проходит а потом  через  2 -3 месяца  в родне похороны.  а чтоб вот так...жуть..)
.хотя  нет  проводила свадьбу  так там  у невесты умер дедушка за час до регистрации но тогда ей об этом ничего не сказали   я только знала и родители   поздно вечером всем гомстям сообщили о трагедии..вот ну надо же  какая штука жизнь.....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Приятного аппетита!!!!


Алёнка  а во второй тарелке МАСЛИНОК  большееееееее

----------


## Alenajazz

> по ужинам у нас папик спец...


Мы по очереди готовим. Сейчас Ромыч без выходных работает. А я пока только два раза в неделю работаю. Но скоро лафа отойдёт... А сейчас куда девать свою созидательную энергию??? 




> совесть замучала


Приготовь завтра что-нибудь лёгонькое и простое! Муж будет в приятном шоке! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> во второй тарелке  большееееееее


Это Ромычевская тарелка. Он маслины любит очень... Я купила сегодня огромную банку крупных испанских с косточкой, потому как маслины из обычной банки ему на один зуб!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Это Ромычевская тарелка. Он маслины любит очень...


ага прямо как мой мужчина.. у меня тоже обожает маслины  а я вот не люблю вообще.. сегодня делала лёгонький салатик детки его оочень любят
  так вот слой мяса отварного  или ветчины
слой морковка тёртая с майонезом и чесноком  
слой свеж огурцов но тёртых на   тёрке  для корейской моркови 
вот правда быстро  просто  и вкусно

Викуль...  не поверю  ..вот чес слово  ..всё равно  колдуешь на кухне потихоньку....

----------


## Alenajazz

> так вот слой мяса отварного или ветчины


 :Vah:  :Ok:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> вот чес слово ..всё равно колдуешь на кухне потихоньку.


не пускают к плите... говорят "смысл продукты переводить"... Пельмени правда умею варить... и яйца всмятку.. и то приходится по часам 3 минуты засекать... Правда черновые работы все мои... картошку там, лук почистить.. посуду помыть... это мне перепадает...

----------


## sa-sha76

> не пускают к плите...


ребятки представьте себе    ..это же вообще  новость века  у меня муж пока я с вами тыркала 3 банки компота залил (сиропом )и закатал.....вот это даа!.   прямо горжусь..

а я вот немного отдохнула пошла воевать дальше  теперь осталось всего ничего ..вишню пристроили... осталось огурцы....

----------


## Alenajazz

> новость века


 :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Meeting: 

Завтра буду ниткографией заниматься. Первым в этой технике сделаю кота!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> у меня муж пока я с вами тыркала 3 банки компота залил


ну вот.. пример нашего папика видать заразителен :-) 





> ниткографией


ждем кота с нетерпением...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Завтра буду ниткографией заниматься. Первым в этой технике сделаю кота!


как интересно..особенно каким будет твой котик..с каким он настроением...



> ну вот.. пример нашего папика видать заразителен :-)


ага  вот только хотела сказать  но ты меня чуток опередила...

муж скомандовал огурцы до завтра ..вынес на улицу ...так что балдююю..чуток готовлюсь к свадьбам ..чуток тут....ну   не могу уже без вас....

----------


## maknata

Млин. везёт же вам, деффчёнки!!!
А тутачки думаешь - ну придёт мне "Капец"

----------


## Alenajazz

> придёт мне "Капец"


По какому поводу?????

----------


## KAlinchik

> фу ты, на ГРАНИЦЕ! Капец погранцам, слюной подавятся


вы б людей-то пожалели.. ладно, пищу притащите, так вы ж оба еще и зрелища показывать начнете!

----------


## Alenajazz

> зрелища показывать начнете!


У меня одна солистка часто ездит к бабушке в Мариуполь. Её уже знают на таможне именно как солистку танцевального коллектива... Спросили: "Ты в этом-то коллективе занимаешься?" Наверное, концерт в двух отделениях с антрактом таки танцевала...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Доброй ночи всем! Точнее , доброе утро! Потому что сегодня меня никто все-равно не увидит! День сегодня продуктивный получился! Много чего успела сделать и много мест посетить. Даже успела побывать у одной подруги, а потом еще смоталась к нашим друзьям- классной семье! Они только что приехали из Крыма. Сидели смотрели фотки, болтали, пили вино, привезенное оттуда. Короче, вечер прошел изумительно! Забежала сюда, почитала все, удивилась новой Алениной аве, потом поняла, что это ее аватарка. Всмотрелась, удивилась снова - Аленины глаза!!! :Blink:  Все! Пошла спать! До утра, а может до обеда! :Taunt:

----------


## Надежда83

Давно, смотрю никого не было. Девочки, подскажите эффективную диету. Ни с того ни с сего поправилась, неприятно... Может кто-то быстро похудел, поделитесь рецептом.

----------


## СаньКА83

Ой, прочитала всю темку, так душевненько, тоже захотелось поделиться!
Вчера наварила закусочку "Тещин язык называется" - потрясная закуска к вод...ке. Первый раз делала в прошлом году, когда доставали из погреба, муж ел и каждый раз спрашивал, а из чего это? Я ему отвечала - из кабачков, он мотал головой удивленно и вкушая содержимое салатника говорил - не может быть)))))))восхитительная штука!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ой, прочитала всю темку, так душевненько, тоже захотелось поделиться!


конечно делись .. у нас  была уже про кабачки тема  для разговора. ....правда  мужчины на нас тогда чуток  серчали всё кабачки да кабачки.. я помнится  всё ещё не рассказала  про  то как консервирую   их  ......так что начинай сань  а я подхвачу



> Александра


ага  Андрей тогда к слову.. я ненавижу когда меня называют полным именем и обожаю когда я Саша..   .можно ?  я ведь не много прошу  тем более нас  с Сашей как то теперь различать надо..

.(мой муж и мой папа зовут меня Санькой ..кстати сказать  муж   очень похож характером на моего отца .. даже ругают меня одинаково..и сердятся одинаково  и вообще ну очень много сходства  хотя один козерог а второй овен      ..вот диву даюсь как это я так умудрилась ???

всем доброго утреца !

а у нас осенью запахло... 9 градусов но солнышко яркое.. 

 ну всё даю обещание   покажусь здесь через 2 часа когда смонтирую фильм.....

----------


## Комик

> всем доброго утреца !
> 
> а у нас осенью запахло... 9 градусов но солнышко яркое..


Всем здрассссти. :flower: 
Взаимно Саша, я вчера на ночь даже печку в доме немного протопил. :Aga: 




> Ой, прочитала всю темку, так душевненько, тоже захотелось поделиться!
> Вчера наварила закусочку "Тещин язык называется" - потрясная закуска к вод...ке.


Делись! :Aga: 
Что-то в кашкадроме последние дни все про еду и еду разговоры.
Совсем забыли про любофффь, сэкос и котлеты. :Blush2: 
Вернусь в город буду жарить. Все :Taunt: 
Какое счастье, сегодня впервые отоспался досыта. По правде говоря этот летний свадебный переполох выматывает. :Aga: 




> Девочки, подскажите эффективную диету. Ни с того ни с сего поправилась, неприятно.


Я не девочка, но есть замечательная диета. :Taunt: 
Берешь по две свадьбы в неделю, а в перерывах между свадьбами, работаешь на даче, затем делаешь домашние заготовки, и ходишь в лес за ягодами-грибами, наматывая по лесу 5-10 км.
А ночью хороший сэкос, если силы еще остались, затем четыре-пять часов сна и все по новой. Очень хорошая диета, рекомендую :Grin: 
Доброго дня кашкадром, пора в огород на трудовые подвиги :Aga: , а впереди снова две свадьбы :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ну вы тут прям за угощали блюдьями разными, с грибами и эротическими намеками, маслинами(которые лучше не есть, а уж если очень хочется, то специалисты рекомендуют лучше оливки)Комик с диетой...Саша с огурцами, Алена с ногтями, еще и борщ! Да впереди 3 свадьбы и юбилей!!!А готовить, всё равно не буду...ну не люблю я готовить...а вот грибочков(подберёзовиков и подосиновиков)жареных с луком и молодым картофелем в сметане я бы поела!
Э-эх, пошла на работу собираться...сегодня такие крохоборы женятся...будет вход по лотерейным билетам, мусор, торт, ползунки, спиртное(на продажу)Одним словом -колхоз!!!

----------


## Славина

> Что-то в кашкадроме последние дни все про еду и еду разговоры.


Да уж, кашкадром постепенно превращается в "Розовую тетрадку, где мужчинам вход разрешён", а я гляну гляну, ну когда же про любофь, а про неё никто и не вспоминает   :Taunt: 

Всем приветик!

*Танюш*, удачи тебе сегодня!

А я пойду готовиться к завтрашней свадьбе.

----------


## СаньКА83

> Александра, в таком случае, расскажи как это делается


Да проще некуда: записывай рецепт!!!!!!!!
2 больших кабачка, 200гр. чеснока, 1 стакан подсолн.масла, 750гр. соуса томотного краснодарского (сладкий), соль, сахар по вкусу
Очищаем кабачки, пропускаем через кухонный комбайн (насадка для картошки фри), выкладываем в подходящую емкость, заливаем: масло, соус, выдавливаем чеснок (кто любит поострее можно побольше положить) и доводим до кипения, кипятим 10-15 мин. и в баночки прям горячее......
Останется только в...ку охладить!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Тещин язык


Так называется дорога от Братска до Усть-Илимска  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена с ногтями


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Алёна больше всех про еду говорит... А запомнилась ногтями, надо же....  :Grin: 





> кашкадром постепенно превращается в "Розовую тетрадку, где мужчинам вход разрешён"


А периодически кашкадром становится темой отчётов о проведённых мероприятиях.  :Yes4: 

Ладно, я пошла... куда-нибудь... :Tu:

----------


## СаньКА83

> ага Андрей тогда к слову.. я ненавижу когда меня называют полным именем и обожаю когда я Саша.. .можно ? я ведь не много прошу тем более нас с Сашей как то теперь различать надо..


А мне больше по душе Александра, Андрей прям в точку попал. 
Одноклассники называли и продолжают называть Шуркой или Шурочкой (я сначала протестовала, но потом смирилась и разрешаю только им меня так называть, хотя прошло уже 10лет)
Для мужа - я Сашуля! Но если честно, имя не нравится (не могу терпеть, когда с мужчиной ассоциируют).

----------


## Славина

> Уйду я от вас, злые вы...


*Алёна*!!!  :No2:   :No2:   :No2: 

Я всё равно знаю, где тебя найти  :Aga:  буду за тобой бегать по пятам  :Aga:   :Grin: 

Я же шутю  :Yes4:  а сама рецепты копирую  :Yes4:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Уйду я от вас, злые вы...


Ой не надо, такие зеленоглазые очаровашки заколдовывают взглядом и притягивают! Обожаю кошек!

----------


## Комик

> Э-эх, пошла на работу собираться...сегодня такие крохоборы женятся...будет вход по лотерейным билетам, мусор, торт, ползунки, спиртное(на продажу)Одним словом -колхоз!!!


Дэвушку можно вывезти из села в город, но вот село из дэвушки, вывести порой невозможно. :Taunt:  
Удачи. :flower: 



> Да уж, кашкадром постепенно превращается в "Розовую тетрадку, где мужчинам вход разрешён"


Хорошо, что не в голубую, где женщинам вход запрещен :Taunt: 
Даешь сэкос и любоффь :Aga:  :Ok: , а то с едой про все забудете скоро. :Blush2: 
Ушел в огород, на грядках ждет отменный сэкос с сорняками и поза вверх :Jopa:

----------


## СаньКА83

> А ночью хороший сэкос, если силы еще остались, затем четыре-пять часов сна и все по новой. Очень хорошая диета, рекомендую


Это самый проверенный и надежный вариант! Вот и сЕкосом ЗАПАХЛО!))))))))

----------


## sa-sha76

> Но если честно, имя не нравится (не могу терпеть, когда с мужчиной ассоциируют).


  ага  тоже не нравится  ..

раньше до 16 лет вообще думала паспорт пойду получать и сменю имя  мама так боялась   я паспорт получила  приношу  мама смотрит и говорит  ну  что ....саша  ну слава богу  ....а то уж и обидно стало и тогда я поняла  что наверное не просто так нас назвали...

но самое интересное  мужа зовут Женя ... так вот теперь  его все Саша зовут  а меня Женя заколебали  ну как так можно спутать а ?



> Э-эх, пошла на работу собираться...сегодня такие крохоборы женятся...будет вход по лотерейным билетам, мусор, торт, ползунки, спиртное(на продажу)Одним словом -колхоз!!!


танюшка  кулачки держу..давай удачи...  !в колхозе тоже бывают хорошие гости добрые и открытые.....



> Шурочкой


почему то всегда ассоциации с бабулей  ..поэтому  строго настрого  я САША И ВСЁ...  

Сань..  а как ты на банкете представляешься ?Александрой ?да..ЕСЛИ ТАК ТО У ТЕБЯ  КРАСИВО  ЗВУЧИТ 

а я говорю так на ПРАЗДНИКЕ  вашем  тамадой будет  Саша или  в  праздник я -ведущая ваша  и зовут меня Саша....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Даешь сэкос и любоффь, а то с едой про все забудете скоро.


самое главное ... Комик  ..худеем ... представляешь ..говорим про еду ...готовим  дома ... а есть то некогда  ..
вот сегодня ночью  легла спать  в 3 ночи ... думала ну всё я готова на работу ..МОЖНО ЗАВТРА ОТДОХНУТЬ ПОНЕЖИТЬСЯ... так ведь  выходные грядут а я в запое рабочем на 2 дня..

 так что уборка дома сегодня и вот результат опять минус  кг...но с другой стороны  для фигуры хорошо...что и говорить..а вот для малыша ?эх скорей бы вторник хоть узнаю  что за сюрприз у меня там..
..



> буду за тобой бегать по пятам


а я вот не знаю где искать но мы  с Иришкой скооперируемся...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ушел в огород, на грядках ждет отменный сэкос с сорняками и поза вверх


ой а меня ждёт половая жизнь  (и тоже кверху  :Jopa: )аж 4 комнаты обиходить надо...

слушайте а анекдот почти можно рассказать  ?

----------


## СаньКА83

> Сань.. а как ты на банкете представляешься ?Александрой ?да..ЕСЛИ ТАК ТО У ТЕБЯ КРАСИВО ЗВУЧИТ


Представляюсь Александрой и прозой без рифмы. Еще делала несколько раз музыкальное представление, мелодию из песни "Александра" порезала и включала эту мелодию, спрашивала у гостей узнали, они - дааааа! потом шли слова и я говорила, надеюсь вы эту песню будете напевать во время праздника....
И что приятно, гости называют именно так (редко сашей)
Здесь совсем недавно мой 6-ти летний сынишка услышал, что меня назвали САНЁК, там потос хохотал очень долго....а причину не назвал и весь вечер меня дразнил :Yes4:  а что смешного я так и не поняла :No2:

----------


## maknata

> По какому поводу?????


Гы.. не успела дописать.. муж нажал отправить и выключил комп))) Я о том, что если придёт "Капец" муж от голода помрёть, не приспособлен к кухне. Так что надо тянуть до глубокой старости :Grin:  и "капеца" гнать от себя подальше)))

----------


## sa-sha76

> мелодию из песни "Александра" порезала и включала эту мелодию,


я тебе ещё одна песенка  послушай  ..мне её сестра на день рождения на 30 лет нашла...прошло 5 но я её всё ещё люблю......

http://files.mail.ru/S7MKFZ

----------


## S1981

Всем привет  :Smile3:  Я, собственно говоря, поздороваться забежала!!!! Времени совсем нет, работа, любимая работа (свадьбы),ремонт дома (будь он не ладен). А так хочется поболтать не о чем, вы тут смотрю прям кулинарный поединок устроили, секос в массы вносите, о фигурах печетесь.... ЭХ!!!!! Вообщем хорошо тут у вас, а мне работать пора.  Всем обитателям кашкадрома всего наилучшего, творческих,диетических и любовных успехов!!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Михина Елена

Привет!!! Я тамаденок-новичок!!! Прочитала чуть чуть флудилку...поняла наверное мне сюды. Пока изучаю, что да как устроено на форуме :Ok:  Куда можно глянуть , а куда пока нельзя!!! 
Вы тут рецепты обсуждали, вкусности всякие.
Я эт очень люблю, готовить люблю салатики разные. Вот рецептик салатика фирменного и ООООЧЕНЬ вкусного. Сколько ни делала, столько гости спрашивали: " А че там? а как?" :Aga:  Попробуйте друзья!!!
Состав: грудка куриная отварная
Морковча ( я люблю острую)
Грибы жаренные ( я шампиньоны делаю)
Свежий огурец
Лук маринованный в уксусе.., майонезом все это дело заправляете,  я беру все примерно в равных пропорциях, кроме лука.
Приятного аппетита

Коллеги, я оказывается такой "чайничек" мне 2 уведомления сейчас пришли я хотела посмотреть от кого, зашла в кабинет., но ничего не смогла понять.., одно было от Курицы,  :Tender:  там что то по английски было. 
Ткни туда,  ткни сюда...в итоге научусь. 
Я работаю в биллинге в теле косуникационной

Не пойму..уже в который раз нечаянно тронула клавишу какую-то на клаве...и улетело мое сообщение=)))
Хотела сказать., что в программе работаю сложной на работе.., поначалу тоже втыкалась, а сейчас как рыба в воде себя ощущаю,  новички звонят спрашивают че да как.. ,а где ты это увидела??? Так и я сейчас втыкаюсь пока...

----------


## maknata

*Михина Елена*, Втыкайся, всё со временем поймёшь :Aga:  А сообщения - эт наверное тебе "спасибки" поставили, вот ты и посмотрела от кого))) Я ща тебе тож "спасибку" поставлю, посмотришь, такое было?

----------


## Михина Елена

> Михина Елена, Втыкайся, всё со временем поймёшь А сообщения - эт наверное тебе "спасибки" поставили, вот ты и посмотрела от кого))) Я ща тебе тож "спасибку" поставлю, посмотришь, такое было?


 Да, да ...вот было написано gudd!!! Спасибочки  коллеги :Tender: !!! Теперь надо научится ставить "спасибо"...!!! Думаю я справлюсь

----------


## maknata

*Михина Елена*,  А что там учиться? Видишь вверху понравившегося сообщения стоит "Спасибо" и такая зелёная ручка :Ok: ? Вот по ручке и жамкай :Aga:

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

Принимайте ещё одного цыплёнка))) ничего пока понять не могу))) что и как тут писать у вас)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> На кашкадроме цыплят любят


Уф... А я переживала... Я теперь в обличье птичьем!

Прочитала сейчас:
- Сколько стоит тукан и где его купить? Очень хочет ребёнок!!!
- Купите лучше воробья! Приклейте ему нос и подарите!

 :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Yahoo:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Пока наш любезный Комик (основатель кашкадрома) оказывает действенную помощь в теме "Срочная помощь: ищу-прошу-помогите",


ага  мне почти оказал ......только   пока я  соня засоня.....  вчера время то ещё час  а я за компом уснула..пока распечатывала свои листочки....ты уж Комик извиняй ...
А ВООБЩЕ ТО ЕСЛИ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ВСЕ ВЧЕРА ВЕЧЕРКОМ РАБОТАЛИ   МАЛО ОБЩАЛИСЬ. 

  осеннее солнце светит в оконце   радостно так на душе (не пойму от чего ) 
      вот оно утро  день начинается кто его знает какой будет он в конце...

надеюсь что день у всех будет удачный.... кто работает -успехов. удачи ,и драйва....  :Laie 3: 
 кто отдыхает  тем  -хорошей погоды и улётного настроения.. :Laie 28: 
Курочка ..... ты у нас  совсем заработалась ! решила после отпуска да перед учебным годом всё провернуть ?машунечка тоже с Маришкой  да сИришкой   где то туки -туки робят(вот Курочка прочитает , учительница наша и скажет ...ниииизя так говорить  )..
...всё ребятки пропадаю до вечера...труба зовёт.. :Laie 50: .. :Drag 07: 

доброе утроооооо! :Pooh Go:   :Pig Ball: 
посмотрите какая красотища вокругггг!вот бы всё сегодня прошло так же хорошо ..
.



> Принимайте ещё одного цыплёнка))) ничего пока понять не могу)))


 конечно заходи  :Crigon 04:  а то что не понятно ты спрашивай  .мы не кусаемся... мы ответим..главное начать..а потом всё само собой....я тоже вначале ничего не понимала.. ничего  помогли научили...и тебя научим....

надеюсь что подняла вам настроение......своими смайликами...

----------


## Комик

> Привет!!! Я тамаденок-новичок!!! Прочитала чуть чуть флудилку...поняла наверное мне сюды. Пока изучаю, что да как устроено на форумеКуда можно глянуть , а куда пока нельзя!!! 
> Вы тут рецепты обсуждали, вкусности всякие.


Привет :flower: . 
Мы тут все обсуждаем. Банкеты и отдых, еду и выпивку, любоффь и сэкос, путешествия и встречи. :Aga:  
Короче все, о чем можно или стесняются писать в других темах.
А еще кашкадром открыт для всех, здесь не надо набирать определенное количество сообщений. :Yes4: 
Здесь дружат и общаются веселые позитивные люди. И еще здесь тоже можно попросить помощи и её получишь обязательно.
Или рассказать про прошедший банкет и поделится впечатлениями. Вот такой этот кашкадром. :Grin: 




> Принимайте ещё одного цыплёнка))) ничего пока понять не могу))) что и как тут писать у вас)))


Привет. :flower:  
Здесь можно писать о чем угодно, читай выше. А новичков обучает Татьяна- Курочка здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%EE%F7%EA%E8
В кашкадром приходят уже оперившиеся птенцы, готовые к употреблению. :Grin:  
Подрастают, потом в зависимости от степени оперения, либо будут съедены, либо станут хорошими друзьями :Grin: 




> Пока наш любезный Комик (основатель кашкадрома)


Привет дружище, а сегодня праздник  :Pivo:  
*кашкадрому 4 месяца и ДВЕСТИ страниц общения.* 
Надо отметить после свадьбы такое событие.




> Уф... А я переживала... Я теперь в обличье птичьем!


Алена, я тебя не узнаю. Ты перешла из пушистых в пернатые. Куда делись столь любимые всем кошки. :Blush2: 



> надеюсь что день у всех будет удачный.... кто работает -успехов. удачи ,и драйва....


Спасибо Саша. Ты почитай в теме помощи, может тебе пригодятся мои новые разработки, раз скайп у тебя не работает.
У меня сегодня снова оригинальная свадьба.
Молодые учились в одном университете, а познакомились через интернет. 
Полгода переписывались, прежде, чем встретится в стенах своего универа.
И вот спустя четыре года играют свадьбу. Будет много родни из Питера и Самары (вот тема для шуток про авто).
В конце свадьбы папа жениха (хорошо его знаю, бывший видеооператор) хочет устроить для всех небольшой салют. 
А я придумал новую фишку, на дым от салюта запущу свой лазер и над городом будет огромное сердце, а затем фамилия и имена молодоженов. 
Если конечно ветра не будет и погода позволит это сделать.
Всем доброго утра и хорошего дня. :flower:

----------


## СаньКА83

Бодрого утречка и позитивного дня! :Victory: 



> либо будут съедены, либо станут хорошими друзьями


Лучше другом :Tender: , это однозначно!!!!!



> Надо отметить после свадьбы такое событие.


буду рада присоединиться!!!!!!!!Люблю пиво, да еще с рыбкой вяленой (заначка из Астрахани еще есть)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет! Забежала поздоровкаться! Свадьба прошла великолепно, люди доброжелательные, весёлые и позитивные. Жених-очаровашка, невеста-красавица, одним словом вокруг их всё крутилось, они как зажигалка и магнит, дружки подстать, в общим даже куча денежных конкурсов прошли мило и непринуждённо! Всё ушла собираться! Всем удачи! Всех люблю! У нас новенькие цыплятки? Это хорошо! Здесь тёртые жизнью котейки, так, что можно за пёрышки не опасаться....

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот я все удивляюсь на вас, любезный Комик и когда вы все успеваете???
И в н.....су поковырять и грядки вскопать и в лесок сходить и всех соленьями да угощениями накормить, при этом свадебку необычную соорудить!!!!!!!!Забыла, еще с девчонками и мальчишками на форуме поболтать - талантищееееее :Ok:  :Laie 54:   :br:

----------


## S1981

> Вот я все удивляюсь на вас, любезный Комик и когда вы все успеваете???


 :033:  Хорошо сказано!!!! Талантище!!!!!!!!! Вот уж традиция у меня завелась: Каждое утро, приходя на работу, спешу к Вам поздороваться...... :Aga:  Быстренько пролистаю странички, узнаю кто чем дышит и снова трудится  :067: . Кстати, товарисчи, коллеги, друзья (надеюсь можно так вас называть) Почему ни кто из вас не горит желанием поехать на Питерскую тамадею? Я, новичок, как только узнала о существовании такого праздника души, бегом записываться, там уже 117 человек. Кто будет представлять Кашкадром?  Неужели, мы так и не соберемся помяукать?  :Dntknw:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Почему ни кто из вас не горит желанием поехать на Питерскую тамадею?


Потому, что на работе заменять некому. Хореограф - круглосуточная работа, с высоким травматизмом и огромной ответственностью за детей...
И* не все* с кашкадрома - ведущие праздников. То есть, тамадея как бы не особо нужна. Профиль работы другой.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Куда делись столь любимые всем кошки.


Обличье другое приняла. А в душЕ осталась, конечно же, кошкой. Просто у меня появились новые друзья по переписке из Бразилии!  :Smile3:

----------


## СаньКА83

Почему ни кто из вас не горит желанием поехать на Питерскую тамадею? 
я, например, очень хочу, но никак не могу найти темку, всегда захожу в раздел Встречи и семинары, а там только про прошлые мероприятия, может ткнете, где посмотреть? :Blush2:

----------


## Комик

> Вот я все удивляюсь на вас, любезный Комик и когда вы все успеваете???


Старый уже, а старперы мало спят, вот и ковыряются везде. :Aga:  
То в носу, то в грядках, то в листве, то в навозе. :Taunt:  
А на форуме не ковыряет, чаще подковыривает. :Grin:  Шучу. :flower: 



> Почему ни кто из вас не горит желанием поехать на Питерскую тамадею?





> Неужели, мы так и не соберемся помяукать?


Все дороги ведут в Рим, а в России в Москву.
Вот и приглашай в столицу, промяукаем. :Taunt: 



> я, например, очень хочу


Вот и еще одна Москвичка хочет. :Grin: 
А может действительно встречу кашкадрома замутить в столице?? :Blush2: 
Ну да ладно, сейчас пора на свадьбу, да и к завтрашней свадебке еще не все собрано. :Aga: 
Всем пока. До вечера (точнее ночи) :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Привет дружище, а сегодня праздник
> кашкадрому 4 месяца и ДВЕСТИ страниц общения.
> Надо отметить после свадьбы такое событие


обязательноооо..
в голове гоняю мысли  только  про свадьбу  ..флешка   готова..  я  сама почти...

.самое опасное  у диджея сегодня день варенья , но он клятвенно заверил  что не пьёт  так как прошлый урок помнит...

у нас ооочень холодно... ночью был ноль  сейчас 5 хоть и  по инету у нас 9...достала  плащ..и зонт  кажется  а может и будет дождик...

ну всё  побежала собираться..после свадьбы хоть на 5 сек  забегу только я буду поздно ....



> У меня сегодня снова оригинальная свадьба.


у меня точно особая.....вчера ночью ещё раз созвонилась с невестой пока вроде как  всё  ..её устраивает.... но посмотрим
*всех целую... всем удачи  .....*

----------


## Курица

Здравствуйте всем.
Докладываю-сегодня выходной (от работы), с 8 до 12 мы с Анастасией погуляли по "злачным" местам нашего городка(рынок и т.п.), дали родителям после ночи поспать, ночью у девушки было философское настроение и сон как-то не шёл, поэтому, как результат, мама с папой абсолютно к утру разбитые, а мы со Стасей-как огурцы...она-в силу молодости. а я-п.ч. в другой комнате спала.
Сейчас пообедали, я их с мамашкой на улицу выперла,лето, чай, нечего дома сидет, а сама буду чернику в лоточки рассыпать, да в морозилку засовывать. чтоб девушка наша. когда подрастет, ягодкой черной да полезной полакомиться могла.
Вчера столько стихов пришлось зарифмовать (личка аж разрывалась от просьб разного рода),что даже некогда было с вами пообщаться.
У меня свадьба 26-го (последняя этим летом), и, с 30- к тёплому Чёрному морю...на пару недель...

Кашкадрому 4 месяца уже??? :Blink: Да неуж-то??? От как время лыстро летит...Не остановить. :Aga: 

Хорошо, что новенькие вливаются, пусть компания болтунов расширяется и крепнет, я все не оставляю мысли о встрече флудористанцев, так, Комик? Бум думать в этом направлении??? :Derisive: 

Сашенька вечером поздно отпишется, как у неё всё прошло...Надеюсь, в такой холод, как у них, до обморока дело дойти не должно...

А Комику желаю успехов в деле раскраски небесного купола...Он у нас еще и маляром, оказывается, подрабатываент...или, вернее, небесным художником :Yahoo:

----------


## СаньКА83

И я отработала на одной работе, спешу на свадебку!
У нас тоже сегодня не жарит! Всего 15 градусов, утром был дождь, но вот сейчас просветы на небе видно! Это радует, как раз в тему встреча- радуга цветов.
Думаю теперь только в понедельник загляну  :Aga: !
Всем удачных выходных и ни пуха ни пера!!!!

----------


## S1981

Да, выходные обещают быть холодными, завтра тоже на работу в плаще с зонтом пойду. Очень нервничаю,когда идет сильный дождь-встречать в ресторане не люблю. Мысли в голове-скакуны, общего знаменателя и плана найти не могут. Нервы уже начались. Может это и к лучшему, сейчас пере боюсь, а в процессе все наладится. Вообщем я сама себя успокаиваю. Всем удачи, дружных, трезвых, веселых гостей, благодарных молодых, щедрых родителей (чаевые только они могут дать). Может вечерком еще загляну, для успокоения души. :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет! Удачных свадеб!!! Тоже готовлюсь, много чего поменяла, добавила! Еще раз спасибо Наташе Макнате!!! :Tender:  Наташ, благодаря твоим задумкам, перекроила сценарий! Нравится!!! Завтра обкатаю!




> У меня свадьба 26-го (последняя этим летом), и, с 30- к тёплому Чёрному морю...на пару недель...


Класс, Танюшка! Отдохнешь, загоришь, оздоровишься! Приедешь и новую аву поставишь: Таня и Море! А мы будем любоваться и слегка завидовать! У нас  тоже похолодало! Но я люблю раннюю осень, время своего рожде!ния! У Иришки тоже скоро Днюха! А Маришка снова пропала!




> Вот и еще одна Москвичка хочет.
> А может действительно встречу кашкадрома замутить в столице??


Комик, ты подумай! Не оставляй все на сомотек и на потом! Думай, дружище, думай!




> Обличье другое приняла. А в душЕ осталась, конечно же, кошкой.


Да! Аленушка! Это точно! Как твоя нитко-графия? Покажешь? Котофейка из ниток тоже должен быть с характером, как и твои вязаные кошачки! Интересно посмотреть на получившийся образ и узнать имя нового жильца твоей квартиры!




> ..после свадьбы хоть на 5 сек забегу только я буду поздно ....


Сашенька, удачи! Забегай! Будем ждать!

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

[QUOTE=Papandr;4129413]
Переживаю я , так как Краснодарский край далековат от Чебоксар. Будь поближе - пригласил бы обязательно на фотосессию. :Aga:  Или потанцевать :Yahoo: 
 :Grin: [/QUOTE

кстати, я переписываюсь с несколькими ведущими из Чебоксар, и даже там реквизит себе заказывала))) Так что мир тесен!

И вот ещё вопросик: как подписаться на тему, чтобы почту уведомления приходили? Так автоматически почему-то не приходят. Я думала, что как на ВКМе будет, раз написал в теме, потом без проблем на эту тему перейти сразу через почту.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вот такой этот кашкадром.


слушайте, народ! а что за название-то? откуда пошло?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Это примерно, как кошка- мать, наблюдает за игривыми котятами, а потом даст лапой для успокоения. Потом котята подрастут и станут мудрыми кошаками, перейдут в беседку и освободят место для новичков.


Вот поэтому и кошкадром!
Ну,что я первая ушла на работу,первой и вернулась..Да нониче не то что давеча....В том плане,устала,как сабака,весь вечер на манеже...это про сегодняшнюю свадьбу.Люди,кушали и принимали участие в конкурсах....ВСЁ!!!!Танцевали только если я их обманным путём вытягивала и то не все...Представляете перерасказывала им кучу тостов,притч,историй и переиграли во все мыслимые и немыслимые конкурсы,кричали,ставили спектакль.Обрядов было мало(не хотели)поэтому получился свадебный корпоратифффф.Да тяжела доля тамады...Желаю всем лёгких праздников!!!!Ушла,спать(кошки дремлют по 20 часов в сутки)

----------


## Alenajazz

> тяжела доля тамады...


Иди хореографом поработай...  :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Иди хореографом поработай.


Это у меня пройденный этап в молодости...когда я ОДНА в клубе и за директора и за методиста(это моя специальность) и за хореографа и худрука....Эх!Как молоды мы были!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

ребятки милые  у меня всё на ура  правда голодная как собака  ...но  всё отлично  успела всё что запланировали если вкратце..в общем прогулка у нас у молодых была в стиле стиляг  мы немного пакостили   рисовали баллончиком краски на асфальте.... танцевали  РОК-Н -РОЛЛ на проезжей части трассы Арти -Екатеринбург (конечно когда не было машин)..в магазине самообслуживания молодые затаривались алкоголем (в шутку и как только купили шампанское  открыли его прямо у входа)  а в магазине работает мама  невесты так что поздравлений было куча..  потом наша невеста  выбрала такой маршрут  бензозаправка (как королева бензоколонки  и представьте их в по громкой связи поздравили и пожелали счастливого пути добавив  горько....молодые были в восторге..а потом  невеста   толкала головной джип и так натурально  в общем прогулка на ураааа! .. ....у нас была цель..не похожа на другие...  сделать фильм поэтому и такие места выбраны не случайно....

банкет тоже класс  я устала на завтра нужно собираться  а поделится хочется..
были ооочень активные гости..участвовали во всём  классно
 прошло поздравление  друзей жениха  со   стульями..живой мост..невеста  с таким удовольствием убирала эти стулья из под друзей..
хорошо прошёл  оберёг из песка..
.всё конкурсы  без разбору были одобрены  .
но самое главное ребята  невеста  не переодевалась во второй наряд представьте себе  она сказала если уйду то пропущу так много   я остаюсь в этом и так я отработала  с 16.30 до 1.00.
.голова не варит что то хотела ещё рассказать не помню что 
..в общем всё класс

..всех поздравляю  с этим событием  в жизни нашей всё таки 4 месяца это огого..
спок ночи   всем так как душа ну вообще спит....
комик  Иришка  ну не могла вас дождаться  извиняйте меня засоню....надеюсь что всё у вас хорошо
Курочка не переживай... я звезда  (в плане того что обморока не было  так как у нас 2 градуса и ооочень холодно...)  
ВСЁ СРУБАЛА 2 КОТЛЕТЫ И ПЮРЕ И  СЧАСТЛИВАЯ И ДОВОЛЬНАЯ ПОЩЛА БАЙ -БАЙ....

----------


## S1981

> Я за Москву!


Значит в Питер ни кто не хочет?????  :032:

----------


## S1981

Ну Москва тож ни че...... Эх, широка страна моя родная... Я как и обещала, заглянула на минуточку, правда уже ночь. Только закончила шляпу собирать, еще конкурсы упорядочить надо..... а глазенки уже закрываются. Так что всем сладких снов, хороших выходных, пойду дальше творить.....

----------


## Комик

> Сообщение от Комик  
> Вот такой этот кашкадром.
> слушайте, народ! а что за название-то? откуда пошло?


При случае расскажу откуда. :Taunt: 
Доброй ночи кашкадром. :flower:  
Вернулся на повышенных эмоциях. :Aga:  
Как пришел, в рабочем журнале у себя сейчас так и записал: Великолепная компания!!! :Ok: 
Просто с папой жениха раньше часто работали вместе (он снимал на видео свадьбы) и частично я уже знал, какая компания сегодня ожидает. Но родственники из Самары, затмили энергетикой нашенских программистов. Даже позавидуешь, что в Самаре такие веселые люди живут. Вот бы там поработать. :Yes4: 
Для Курочки докладываю, небо лазером не прожигал, не было розетки, чтоб включить удлинитель на 50 метров, специально брал, 
*Но около кафе запускать салют запретили* и поэтому фишка с лазерным шоу на небе, не удалась. 
Зато второй раз испробовал новую штуку, теперь называю этот конкурс: "Вспомни песню" (авторство мое :Aga: ) 
Могу сказать, *это новая музыкальная бомба.* 
Если на прошлой свадьбе делал впервые и без подготовки особой, то на сегодняшний вечер заготовил кучу нарезок. Народ визжал и участвовал с таким азартом, что все прошлые угадайки можно отправлять в топку. Более подробно смотрите здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...67#post4129367
пост № 1597 Я Уралочке её вчера рекомендовал испытать. Кому интересно, скину нарезки после завтрашней (уже сегодняшней) свадьбы 20-го августа.
После свадьбы услышали от гостей крики браво и тост за нас с диджеем. Чертовски приятно, давно так нас стоя не благодарили всем залом. Вот так и прошел, если вкратце сегодняшний праздник рождения новой семьи. :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Девушки, кто с нами?


да мы тут .. :Vishenka 06: 



> Кстати, у меня юбилейное трехсотое сообщение!


проздравляю  у меня 11 августа тоже был двойной праздник полгода здесьи 11 лет как тамадю....



> Вернулся на повышенных эмоциях.


прямо как и я  . меня провожали до машины  и просили на сегодняшней свадьбе передать привет гостям  от них  и подарочек приготовили  думаю моя сегодняшняя невеста  очень удивится такому стечению обстоятельств....только я сегодня встала  безголосая....  всё першит... кошмарики...срочно заварила травки  полоскать горло........ у меня 3 часа   до свадьбы..что делать ?говорю не своим голосом  говорят бананы надо есть ?ё-моё  как я опять попала...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Кому интересно, скину нарезки после завтрашней (уже сегодняшней) свадьбы 20-го августа.


комиккк !!!!!!! у меня сегодня  последняя свадьба!!!!!   пожаалуйста  назови  для затравки песенки...что  то я не варю ....... про пиво есть про водку есть про бутылку вина  не болит голова..есть...  2 кусочека колбаски.....про коньяк (город сочи )но почему у меня всё алкоголь  ?

----------


## sa-sha76

> голова не варит что то хотела ещё рассказать не помню что


конечно   я забыла .. у* меня блок был яблочный спас.*..  гостям молодые дарили яблоки из корзинки   и невеста умница говорила  дарю яблочко чтобы вы загадали желание но яблоко  нужно одновременно откусить тогда всё сбудется  ...
листок календарный был яблоневый спас .... лотерейные билеты  с  яблоками ..( и в призах были разные яблоки....желтые большие....садовые маленькие   ... с румяным бочком.. зелёные.)
*и танец  семей тёщи и свекрови на ура  прошёл*..поначалу онии очень стеснялись а потом    так красиво танцевали и я предложила всем   любящим  выйти на танцплощадку  ..как ребята трогательно приглашали своих молодых жён  4 пары  из  них  поженила(в смысле проводила свадьбу  ) я 
..знаете видеть их вместе как приятнооооо
ребятки...  *вот новая  восточная композиция* ( я всё подвела под египет так как молодые у меня уезжают туда на след неделе......... под неё вчера молодые  делали сердца ..было 2 цвета лепестков розовый и бордовый и жених и невеста  выкладывали  на белых скатертях  своё любящее сердце   2 сердца рядом.... вот та композиция....)
http://files.mail.ru/SZGQ24

----------


## Комик

> Я тут жду, жду... Без тебя не начинал


Андрей привет :Pivo: , я вчера вымотался сильно, 80 человек и зал огромный, поэтому пришел, отчитался, ополоснулся и рухнул спать. :Aga: 
Потом отметим, после банкетов. :Yes4:  
Сегодня снова оригинальная свадьба. У жениха только сводная сестра (из Германии) и бабушка по папиной линии их Винницы.
Родителей не приглашал, там  пьют и в разводе, у невесты родители и сестра с мужем, остальное- креативная молодежь. Не готовлюсь, буду на полном экспромте. :Grin: 




> меня провожали до машины и просили на сегодняшней свадьбе передать привет гостям от них


Здорово. Точно обрадуются. :Aga:  Мне вчера молодые подарили перед уходом бутылку шампанского со своей фотографией и подписью невесты новой фамилией.
Завтра выпьем в деревне за их счастье. :Aga: 




> .только я сегодня встала безголосая.... всё першит... кошмарики...срочно заварила травки полоскать горло........ у меня 3 часа до свадьбы..что делать ?


Я полощу горло шалфеем каждые 15-20 минут, здорово помогает, если сорвал голос.  :Aga: 
Удачи Саша :flower: , может ночью в кашкадроме спишемся, я правда вернусь не раньше часа ночи :Blush2: , свадьба с 18-00.

----------


## Комик

> у меня сегодня последняя свадьба!!!!! пожаалуйста назови для затравки песенки...что то я не варю


Скайп включай, скину нарезки

----------


## sa-sha76

> может ночью в кашкадроме спишемся, я правда вернусь не раньше часа ночи, свадьба с 18-00.


у меня  регистрация  в 14.00 сегодня фильм катание снимаем  по  полям .. смысл  стога сена..и молодые .
.поля с с золотой пшеницей..  и встреча молодых ...идут навстречу друг другу. по этой пшенице.....в общем всё по новой   ...  

банкет у меня с 16.00 до 24.00... . (по расширенной программе  ..)  сегодня  у меня  одно переодевание.... только цыганские гадания....так закончу вечер  вот и буду цыганка Саша 

НУ ВСЁ  ПОШЛА ГОТОВИТЬСЯ  ..
МОЯ ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ СВАДЬБА .... НУ НАДО ЖЕ  Я ТАК СПОКОЙНО ГОВОРЮ ОБ ЭТОМ...
 ВИДИМО И ПРАВДА   ВСЕМУ СВОЁ ВРЕМЯ  ..
..НО ТОЧНО ЗНАЮ Я БУДУ СКУЧАТЬ ПО РАБОТЕ И БУДУ ВАМ НАДОЕДАТЬ СО СВОИМ  ИДЕЯМИ ПО ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ..
.. 
 САМОЙ ТО НЕЧЕГО БУДЕТ ПРОВОДИТЬ  А МОЗГИ ТО ВСЁ ОДНО БУДУТ ВАРИТЬ  (КОГДА УЖЕ НЕ НАДО БУДЕТ  )


ой большими написала опять простите...
всё пока до вечера ..
*.всем кто работает мои  наилучшие пожелания .успехооов .*

пошла я горло полоскать  хоть шалфей у меня есть  (а петь то я не смогу сегодня эт  точно  )

----------


## Alenajazz

> МОЯ ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ СВАДЬБА ..


НЕ последняя, а заключительная в этом сезоне!!!!
Всех - с событиями! Кашкадром - с праздником!!!!!
Пригласила на праздник музыкантов! Празднуем!

[IMG]http://*********org/2155935.jpg[/IMG]

А это - Сашульке! Для умиротворения, спокойствия! (это и есть ниткография, я буду в этом стиле что-то ваять):

[IMG]http://*********org/2148767.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2152863.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2140575.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2138527.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Пригласила на праздник музыкантов! Празднуем!


Алена!!!!!Аббббалденнный кадр :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Donskova-t

Привет всем! Я вернулась.... Вернулась к Вам... Вернулась на совсем.... Привезла кучу эмоций, навыков и умений. Загорела, научилась танцевать хард бас, познакомилась с очень интересными людьми, в том числе и с детьми... Отдыхало 80 человек из детского дома... Дети очень достойные...Душа разрывается...У меня не хватает слов... Я очень рада возвращению.... А да - получила грамоту, потом сосканирую - выложу... там столько всего...мммм... Мыслей громадье... Простите за сумбур... Одна другую опережают!!!


Пойду читать темку ...




> это и есть ниткография, я буду в этом стиле что-то ваять)


Очень интересно.... наверное сложно....




> Алена!!!!!Аббббалденнный кадр


 Совершенно согласна!!!




> хорошо прошёл оберёг из песка..


Интересно... Расскажите что это?




> с 8 до 12 мы с Анастасией погуляли


Танюша, очень рада, что Стасенька растет и крепнет... 



*СаньКА83*, *rugej*, *Papandr*, *KAlinchik*, *ТАТЬЯНА55*, *Alenajazz*, *S1981*, *Курица*, *sa-sha76*, *Комик*, РАДА ВАС ВСЕХ ЗДЕСЬ ВИДЕТЬ.... 


*ну и конечно с юбилюшкой кашкадром!!!!*

----------


## maknata

> Да тяжела доля тамады





> Иди хореографом поработай...


Ха, я вчерась себя пионервожатой чувствовала :Taunt:  Ничё, выжила!

----------


## Alenajazz

У нас похолодание... Всего плюс 23. Я уснула вечером аж на три часа. Даже едой меня было невозможно разбудить (ароматами мяса, готовящегося с иранской зирой) Вывод - я впадаю в спячку, как холодает... То есть - я произошла от медведя, а не от обезьяны!  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

Всем-здравствуйте.



> Привет всем! Я вернулась.... Вернулась к Вам... Вернулась на совсем....


Танюшке-наш пионерский физкульт-привет!!!!!!



> Мыслей громадье... Простите за сумбур... Одна другую опережают!!!


и это-радует.




> я вчерась себя пионервожатой чувствовала


а я сегодня опять-кухонной рабочей.Типа Золушкой...занималась приготовлением на зиму... :Vah: "Тёщиного языка"...пока зять на службе на сутках. Вернётся, а язык-то его уже того, поджидает :Grin:  Боюсь, не переборщила ли с перцем и чесночком, ядрёный получился...А...кому счас легко,да ведь?
Ещё варю варенье из яблок Белый налив-прозрачными ломтиками...Добавила туда чуть-чуть абрикосов-тоже тоненькими пласточками порезала...На плите сейчас томится, на крошечном огне, аромат-по всему дому.Девочки мои гуляют.Завтра они собираются от меня "съезжать" до дому, до хаты...
У меня последняя неделя перед  :Yahoo:  очередным (вторым)-брала с разрывам специально!!!-отпуском...


Моя доча разрешила Стасю показать-потому что уже  покрестили девочку, и причащали 2 выходных поряд(и завтра-тоже понесем), так что, уважаемый кашкадром, знакомьтесь , официально представляю вам мою дочу и её дочу:
http://*********org/2141664.jpg 
А вот тут она собственной персоной чуть поближе:
http://*********ru/3017880.jpg 
Анастасии сегодня  уже два месяца и 10 дней.
И выросли мы нормально-4.800 (то есть в два раза за 2 мес.) и 56 см (родилась 48). Вот вам фото в полный рост :Vah: 
http://*********org/2129376.jpg

----------


## Alenajazz

> официально представляю вам мою дочу и её дочу:
> http://*********org/2141664.jpg


 :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo: 

Спасибо за фотки малышки! И доча красавишна!!!! У малОй такой взгляд осмысленный, умный, как в глубину тебя смотрит и всё про тебя знает. Очень понравилась!!!!!




> очередным (вторым)-брала с разрывам специально!!!-отпуском...


Нам так не разрешают.... А я бы тоже так отдыхала.... Ты не через Таганейро едешь????

----------


## Курица

> Ты не через Таганейро едешь????


во вторник узнаю все про маршрут! Напишу...Вполне возможно :Derisive: 




> доча красавишна!


очень люблю эту её фотографию
http://*********org/2099684.jpg 

рамочку, кстати, наша Саша приделала (фото есть на Одноклассниках, она увидела и "довела до ума", придумав обрамление.
Саша,  :Vishenka 33: 





> У малОй такой взгляд осмысленный, умный, как в глубину тебя смотрит и всё про тебя знает


Слушай,Алён. ты просто мои мысли оречевила...Мне тоже так кажется иногда!

----------


## Alenajazz

> во вторник узнаю все про маршрут!


скажи мне номер поезда, я сама нарою.

----------


## Alenajazz

> люблю эту её фотографию


Очень на тебя похожа. Моя вообще на меня не похожа, но некоторые видят суперсходство... :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем полуночникам,привет!!!Алёна,а ихде фото дочи?Ну,чтоб сравнить....Танюшка,а внуча то бабушкина!!!Взгляд вумный как у тебя.Тань,а ты когда отчаливаешь?Саша я горло полощу и пью зверобой-помогает..
*Donskova-t*, А где фотографии?Хотим позырить,хотя бы так порадоваться,а то мне до следующего отпуска остаётся 10 месяцев!!!



> Не готовлюсь, буду на полном экспромте.


На экспромте отлично получается,интуиция помогает-не пуха!!!



> Да-а-а-вно уже этим не занимался Ночью покажу, что получилось.


Звучит как то интригующе и многообещающе :Blush2: 
Всё,ушла!3-и сутки,пылают стоницы....завтра ещё отюбилею мальчика 35-и летнего и в баньку...расслабляться.Всем приятных снов!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна,а ихде фото дочи?


Да восемьсот тридцать две фотки на форуме...  :Blink: 
Скину ещё. Для тех, кто в шлеме...  :Grin:  И обзор закрыт в том шлеме...

[IMG]http://*********org/2119152.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2144755.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2116083.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2143730.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Привет всем! Я вернулась.... Вернулась к Вам... Вернулась на совсем.... Привезла кучу эмоций


Привет :flower:  и это здорово, вернутся с положительными эмоциями. Тогда делись. :Grin: 




> Даже едой меня было невозможно разбудить (ароматами мяса, готовящегося с иранской зирой


Алена просыпайся, я сегодня днем перед свадьбой съездил на рынок и закупил мяса аж на 3,5 тысячи :Taunt: . 
Забил морозилку под завязку.
Жена с понедельника в отпуске, будем в деревне жарить шашлыки, а котлеты я уже сейчас, после свадьбы сразу три штуки с картофельным пюре навернул. :Grin: 




> а я сегодня опять-кухонной рабочей.Типа Золушкой...занималась приготовлением на зиму.


Тяжела бабушкина ноша, давай заготавливай Стасе овощные и фруктовые пюре. :Grin: 
Привет Татьяна, хорошего тебе отдыха. :flower:  
Мы с женой тоже на несколько дней наверное в Москву съездим навестить родню и друзей.
У нее отпуск две недели, я специально не брал свадьбы на конец августа, даже рад, что летний сезон свадеб сегодня завершил. :Ok:  
До 2-го сентября отдыхаю. :Yes4: 




> На экспромте отлично получается,интуиция помогает-не пуха!!!


Сегодня была свадьба-отдых тамады. Компания полностью молодежная, две бабушки пару часов просидели и ушли по домам.
Остались родители невесты и друзья. Креативная и отменно танцующая компания очень красивых девчат и не менее красивых и умных ребят. 
Я можно сказать отдыхал. Встречаюсь с ними третий раз, две пары женил из этой команды, 6 и 2 года назад. Невеста была на последней свадьбе свидетельницей.
Любая инициатива воспринималась на ура. Можно сказать, что это свадьба-корпоратив, где на 10-15 минут присаживались к столу, с небольшими развлечениями и выскакивали на танцпол, стоило диджею сделать музыку погромче. :Aga: 
Был один минус, с самого начала. Муж родной сестры невесты (они из Москвы) был недоволен местом, которое ему определили молодожены.
Претензии стал высказывать мне, причем в таком тоне, что я не собираюсь сидеть рядом с вашими алкоголиками, я из Москвы, а не из деревни Кукуево.
Направил его к теще, в результате сидел пол свадьбы с недовольной физиономией, среди веселящейся молодежи. А ребята действительно приехали веселые с прогулки, вышли из микроавтобусов с шампанским, а на самой свадьбе, были настолько адекватны, что незнакомый человек, просто не заметит, что парни под градусом. Закончилось тем, что этот зятек, ушел домой, поняв, что он здесь лишний.
А вообще, наверное просто везет на хорошие компании.
Вот такой небольшой отчет, а утром рано в деревню. Всем пока! :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Нет! Это просто кошмар! Рычу! Такой теплый отчет написала, фоток вставила и все - КУ-КУ! Опять! Сил уже нет, теперь только завтра! Свадьба была суперская! Это моя сегодняшняя пара!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3020971.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> НЕ последняя, а заключительная в этом сезоне!!!!


НЕТ АЛЁНУШКА ...Я  УШЛА В ПАМПАСЫ НА ПОЛТОРА ГОДА...ЭТО ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ААКОРД БЫЛ  
можно  в 2х словах  свадьба  шик была  просто прелесть 100чел    аткое ощущение  что моя семья ..меня все знают  а я то сколько знаю..обнимают  очень искренне рады за меня  (наше  сарафанное радио им уже сообщило всё  )всё прошло супер  ребятки можно я обо всём завтра расскажу..сегодня мозги болят думать  я вчера с полтретьего до 12...учитывая  что перед эти спала по 4 часа...сил нет  я пропадаю на денёк  потом наверстаю и всё всё прочитаю  извините    ну не могу  физически....



 я всё таки серьёзно приболела  болит горло и голова..но вчера сходила с ума горели ноги  люди  я вообще себе места не находила  и в ванночке и троксевазином  и чем только не мазала   ...и реевла..помог  муж  завернул  ноги во влажное полотенце и в течении часа менял его...



> А это - Сашульке! Для умиротворения, спокойствия! (это и есть ниткография, я буду в этом стиле что-то ваять):


спасииибо  у меня и правда оочень хорошие эмоции на такую красоту...



> Интересно... Расскажите что это?


конечно расскажу только завтра ...



> Всего плюс 23.


а у нас 6 градусов..вот так 



> очень люблю эту её фотографию
> http://*********org/2099684.jpg


мне тоже курочка это ыото безумно понравилось..просто девушка краса...



> Саша я горло полощу и пью зверобой-помогает..


ой уже всем полощу  спасииибо



> Скину ещё


такая красотуля  обещаю покажу своих  девчоночек............ но потом  ...........сегодня всё.................. я пас

комик  отчёт  дам завтра  .скажу только  что проводила много всего   невеста и гости в полном восторге  ..жали руки..целовали... не только мне   руки жали ..полетели к машине  и мужа  благодарили  (за то что я такая..)ну и смех  конечно и знаете какой он гордый домой ехал  эт видеть надо было...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> .Я  УШЛА В ПАМПАСЫ НА ПОЛТОРА ГОДА..


Саша,поверь моему опыту....не пройдёт и несколько месяцев,как ты в припрышку понесёшся проводить праздник.Ээээх,жалко в нэте нельзя поспорить...Когда так случится,помни,я пью коньяк!!!



> Такой теплый отчет написала, фоток вставила и все - КУ-КУ!


Терпение,только терпение!!!



> Претензии стал высказывать мне, причем в таком тоне,





> Направил его к теще,


Вот молодец,Комик послал конкретно и приятно :Taunt: 



> И обзор закрыт в том шлеме.


Дочка,такая юнная красавица..а в шлеме видела только ихде она спивает!!!
Всем приятного отдыха,пошла на праздник собираться...Сегодня иду работать по интуиции...(были уже не раз на моих празниках)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> отчет написала, фоток вставила и все - КУ-КУ!
> Терпение,только терпение!!!


Спасибо, Тань, за поддержку! Сегодня с новыми силами напишу о вчерашней свадьбе. Все прошло великолепно! Хочу еще раз сказать спасибо всем! Наташа, твой материал - это веСЧЬ! А самое главное - это МОЕ! В том смысле, что не все я могу использовать. Некоторые вещи нравятся, но, понимаю - не мое! А каждое твое слово моя душа воспринимает как свое, родное! Невеста была в восторге! Если бы ты только видела ее глаза!!! СПАСИБО! :Ok: 
Еще спасибо Алине! Она, сама того не зная подарила мне классный стих, из соседней темки. Алина, когда я его читала, у родителей в глазах стояли слезы! А как они наперебой стали рассказывать о детстве жениха и невесты! Это было так здорово! СПАСИБО! :Aga: 
Здорово прошел индийский танец невесты. Сделала по- своему, не как анимашку. А просто сказала невесте: в индии танцовщицы говорят на языке тела, движениями могут все сказать. Расскажи нам историю вашей любви. Как здорово она танцевала! Такая органичная была! Я удивилась, думала она занималась танцами, спросила Оказалось - нет. Просто от природы очень пластичная. Класс! Это то, чего мне очень не хватает! Вот она, просто индийская принцесса!
[IMG]http://*********org/2156850.jpg[/IMG]

Вообще молодые  очень эмоциональны ребята оказались! Все принимали на УРА! 

[IMG]http://*********org/2124082.jpg[/IMG]
 Букет невеста отдала ангелу-хранителю, своей племяннице, т.к. незамужних дев не было. Все получилось красиво и трогательно! 
[IMG]http://*********org/2156853.jpg[/IMG]
Ну, ладно, хватит, а то вдруг опять сообщение испариться! Всем еще раз огромное спасибо за помощь и поддержку!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

У меня сегодня котлеты. Кашкадром, подтягиваемся!

Сегодня прочитала много прикольного. Даже выписала себе фразочки:
" Мне стыдно за вчерашнее, но я  не помню - перед кем..."
"Сейчас такое время, что даже сыр в мышеловке подорожал"
"Деньги портят человека, особенно, если они всё время у других"
"Лучшая работа - это высокооплачиваемое хобби"
"Людям не нужно, чтобы было правильно, людям нужно, чтобы было хорошо"
"Нет ничего более обидного, когда твоя мечта сбывается у других"

----------


## Donskova-t

> Наташа, твой материал - это веСЧЬ!


 Вот тут я согласна полностью... Мне кажется у Наташи шедевры только и рождаются... Всегда с удовольствием использую.... На финале есть Наташины слова!!! И вообще всем спасибо большое, не форум а клад какой-то... Меня сюда Гвиола направила с тамады плюс... Респект ей за это... Душевно, по-настоящему здесь у нас.... Рада, ОЧЕНЬ РАДА, что я с ВАМИ!!!





> Donskova-t, А где фотографии?Хотим позырить,хотя бы так порадоваться,а то мне до следующего отпуска остаётся 10 месяцев!!!


Да уж это отпуском трудно назвать.. Но фото есть, правда на фотике у подруги... Скину обязательно....Я же работала в загородном лагере, кстати сегодня звонили дети из детского дома (воспитанники)... планирую на каникулах доехать до них... А завтра приезжает девочка 15 лет (живет за 300 км.) просто в гости... Соскучилась. Говорит жизнь разделилась на 2 части до "Буревестника"  и после него.... Максимализм юношеский.... Но все равно приятно...
А еще эмоций полно было: В начале потока дет.домовский ребенок вывихивает руку... Мы везем его в больницу, чтобы отвлечь от боли разговариваем.. Он сидит как еж (вобщем-то они все как ежики заехали)... наложили гипс... Я стала к ним ходить узнавать как у него дела.. Он родом из Венгрии, мама с папой развелись... Они приехали в Россию и мама умирает... Он попадает в детский дом... Там всего год.... И вот в последний день подходит и говорит:Татьяна Владимировна, заберите меня.... Там такой дядя выше меня ростом, 14 лет... Я чуть не провалилась.... Ушла от разговора... Два дня проплакала потом.... У меня дочь большая почти 11.... Не знаю, что делать.... ШОК... Я вобщем-то давно над этим думаю... Года четыре точно, чтобы взять кого-нибудь... 
И беглец был, полгорода пробежала за ним... Зажала в подъезде... Разговорила... Папа сидит за зверское убийство... Маму и тетю убили 6 лет назад какие-то уроды... А красивый парень, аж слов нет.......Сейчас созваниваемся тоже... Вот такая у меня была работа....
сейчас на полке блокнотик лежит весь исписанный ими... "ТВ - рулит", "С любовью", "Увидимся снова".... Слезы накатывают периодически.... И поделать ничего не можешь... А сколько еще таких.......
Ну а вообще опыт конечно колоссальный... Изменились предпочтения в музыке... Хард бас танцевать научилась... Правда мы его немного изменили под наш лагерь....

ну а теперь мне хочется сказать их словами "ИН-КУ РУЛИТ!"

----------


## Комик

> Сил уже нет, теперь только завтра! Свадьба была суперская!





> можно в 2х словах свадьба шик была просто прелесть 100чел аткое ощущение что моя семья ..меня все знают а я то сколько знаю..обнимают очень искренне рады за меня


Вот видите, как все хорошо у всех получилось. :Ok: 



> У меня сегодня котлеты. Кашкадром, подтягиваемся!


Привет Алена, второй день их ем. :Taunt: 



> Лучшая работа - это высокооплачиваемое хобби


А ведь когда-то это было именно так и хобби стало работой. :Yes4: 




> Ну а вообще опыт конечно колоссальный... Изменились предпочтения в музыке..


Я иногда на банкетах, жалею новое поколение, что у них не было возможности познать все прелести такого отдыха в лагере.
На смену пионерлагерю, пришли компьютерные игры, и новое поколение элементарно не знает, игру в прятки или казаков-разбойников. :Tu: 
Сегодня рано утром уехал с женой в деревню. Приехали и завалились оба спать. :Aga: 
Она всегда ждет меня с банкетов, иногда сама спит по три-четыре часа :Aga: 
За летний сезон действительно вымотался, видимо не только сам получаешь положительные эмоциями, но и своей энергетики отдаешь очень много. :Yes4: 
Буквально рухнул по приезду в деревню и проспал до 16 часов. Разбудил звонок от молодоженов с 19-го августа, еще раз благодарили, спросонья даже не сразу все понял. Снилось почему-то грязно-коричневое море и шторм, потом дорога в гору, которая оказалась наклонной крышей дома, потом наглый продавец, который затаскивал меня в свой магазин купить новый костюм, хотя сам себя во сне, очень отчетливо помню в светлом костюме. Может потому, что вчера на свадьбе нарушил свой стиль и пришел на молодежную компанию в почти белых джинсах, светлых туфлях и светло-серой рубашке без галстука??
В деревне решили с женой сегодня просто отдохнуть от дел, и не выкапывать картошку, как все соседи, да и сажали её всего ведро на еду.
Почему-то хочу вернутся в молодость, в тот период, когда ездили в старших классах осенью "на картошку" в колхоз и месяц жили всем классом в одном огромном доме, спали на полу, на матрасах, прямо в одежде, девочки и мальчики раздельно в разных комнатах, гуляли почти до утра и вспоминается время первой любви...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> гуляли почти до утра и вспоминается время первой любви...


Ага, приходили домой на рассвете, иногда раздеться не успеваешь, прямо в одежде под одеяло...мамка пройдёт мимо, поцелует, а ты делаешь вид, что спишь, уже потом, пока она на кухне быстро разденешься и спать хотя бы часов до 7 или 8!!!!Эх, ностальгия ...для меня, самое счастливое время это-детство, а самое весёлое-студенчество...



> Вот такая у меня была работа...


Да уж!А я то думала,ты отдыхала...



> Я вобщем-то давно над этим думаю... Года четыре точно, чтобы взять кого-нибудь...


Я то же на эту тему часто думаю...но наверное это просто жалость и сострадание?



> "Лучшая работа - это высокооплачиваемое хобби"


 :Ok: 



> Букет невеста отдала ангелу-хранителю,


Красиво!Я правильно поняла,это веранда?У вас там тепло...а у нас :Jopa: дождь и холод,прям конец лета :Vishenka 24:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я правильно поняла,это веранда?У вас там тепло


Да, Тань, это веранда рядом с кафе,летняя площадка. Вчера было тепло! А сегодня похолодало! Сижу в носках и свитер на халат напялила - не жарко! Надеюсь, это ненадолго! Все-таки еще лето не кончилось!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Все-таки еще лето не кончилось!


Твоими бы устами Маша,да мёд пить....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Твоими бы устами Маша,да мёд пить....


Татьяна! Что за упадническое настроение!!! Счастье есть - ЕГО НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ БЫТЬ!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Что за упадническое настроение!


МАш,да нормально,всё!Просто я безумно люблю жару!!!
Андрей угадал моё любимое время года :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Даже осенью


Да! Уверена! Родилась осенью, поэтому я с ней дружу!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Родилась осенью


НЕ ты одна  :Girl Blum2: 




> люблю жару!!!


 :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2: 
У нас плюс 25 в 10 вечера!!!!

----------


## СаньКА83

> официально представляю вам мою дочу и её дочу:
> http://*********org/2141664.jpg


Вот это прелесть!!!Девочки - цветочки!

----------


## СаньКА83

Вы не поверите, так вымоталась за эти дни, вот в воскресенье в баньку сходила, пришла домой и спать завалилась аж в шесть вечера и до утра!!!! За окном весь день дождь, холодно, всего 10гр., настроения никакого, хотя свадьбы были очень эмоциональными, наверное прав Комик, что выкладываешься полностью и отдаешь себя без остатка. Дома бардак, сынуля кашляет, а я сама без сил, так и не смогла себя вчера на ноги поставить.Не представляете, как мне за себя стыдно...........

----------


## S1981

> Дома бардак, сынуля кашляет, а я сама без сил, так и не смогла себя вчера на ноги поставить.Не представляете, как мне за себя стыдно...........


КАК Я ТЕБЯ ПОНИМАЮ!.  В субботу была очень долгая свадьба, начало в 16.00 и до 23.00, потом еще продлили, мы с диджеем на последнем дыхании, продержались лишних полтора часа. Гости были гиперактивными, играть,танцевать, везде участвовать, даже застолки и те бурно проходили. Присесть удавалось редко, пока танцуют одни-другие уже в очереди на конкурсы стоят....Невеста-это чудо. Ни минуты не сидела, плясала от души, каблуки летели, при этом и вальс она умеет и барыню и рокн-ролл..... Такой зажигалочки я еще ни разу не встречала. Домой вернулась уже в 2 ночи. Думала отоспаться в воскресенье. Не тут то было.... Мама заказала новую мебель, у нас ремонт, я уже писала об этом, и весь день пришлось уделить уборке, перекладыванию вещей из одного комода в другой. Под вечер сил совсем не было, и я бросила это "грязное дело"..... пришлось поругаться с мамой, так как на все мои высказывания, что сил нет, а завтра на работу, на нее не действовали. Сегодня уже совсем другое настроение, есть желание все доделать, при чем хорошо, а не как вчера лишь бы лишь бы. Очень жаль, что зачастую мы очень хорошо можем улыбаться чужим людям, а своим не стесняемся высказывать свое дурное настроение.... поэтому стыдно и обидно вдвойне....

----------


## Комик

> Вы не поверите, так вымоталась за эти дни, вот в воскресенье в баньку сходила, пришла домой и спать завалилась аж в шесть вечера и до утра!!!!


Второй день отдыхаю в деревне от летней загрузки. Хоть и беру в последнее время не более 2-х свадеб в неделю, но все равно выматываешься по полной.




> Очень жаль, что зачастую мы очень хорошо можем улыбаться чужим людям, а своим не стесняемся высказывать свое дурное настроение.... поэтому стыдно и обидно вдвойне....


Потому, как живешь на свадьбе душей и смотришь на мир глазами молодоженов, а не тупо отрабатываешь деньги.
Мне 20-го августа на свадьбе, было стыдно в конце вечера брать деньги, чувствуешь свою усталость и что недоработал на эту сумму.
Когда компания настолько креативная, что присутствие тамады нужно, только для направления их активности в нужное русло. 
Таких не надо расшевеливать, они сами готовы горы свернуть.
Вот иногда дома и заводишься, по малейшему поводу, от элементарной усталости и бессонницы после банкетов.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет! Сижу танком перееханая...Солидарна с 



> так и не смогла себя вчера на ноги поставить.Не представляете, как мне за себя стыдно....


Только мне уже давно стыдно не бывает...ну это  же естественно...мы потратили много сил и здоровья, сейчас будем восстанавливаться...до следующих праздников. Отбарабанила 4 праздника 7 часов+6 час+6час+6час и это ещё не самые продолжительные рабочие дни..Учитывая что все 25 часов на виду и всеобщем обозрении, где 100 глаз оценивают твоё поведение, мастерство и ещё, что самое забавное, если перестал улыбаться(хотя бы в переодевалке с гостями)начинают приставать...а что случилось? А в чём дело? Вот попробовали бы они на своей работе (как идиоты) лыбиться весь рабочий день? Хотя я ещё не разу в жизни не пожалела, что стала работником культуры...



> пришлось поругаться с мамой,


Мне повезло с мамой, она меня понимает, она то же в своё время работала в культуре, на людях...да и живём отдельно .А что касается...



> Очень жаль, что зачастую мы очень хорошо можем улыбаться чужим людям, а своим не стесняемся высказывать свое дурное настроение.... поэтому стыдно и обидно вдвойне..


Чем старше родители, тем меньше стараешься их огорчать...
НЕ НАВИЖУ прокачивать тормоза! Муж попросил помочь с другой машиной, сидишь, как истукан и тупо давишь на педаль, пока она не провалится...и так много раз!
Страшно хочу спать, вчера нормально не выспалась(эмоции)как то всегда плохо сплю в рабочие дни, а завалится нельзя. С утра носилась по городу(неотложные дела)а вечером надо ещё в офис на встречу сгонять...

----------


## Alenajazz

Ем нектарины. Люблю их больше персиков (обычных), но меньше персиков инжирных. Прочитала в одном из ироничных детективов:
" Если ты в окружении крыс, значит корабль плывёт"
Что-то тихо....
Пошла читать дальше

----------


## Комик

> Что-то тихо....


Концерт закончен, артисты отдыхают...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Концерт закончен, артисты отдыхают...


А автографы будут????  :Meeting:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Ем нектарины. Люблю их больше персиков (обычных), но меньше персиков инжирных.


Вкусы совпадают, если еще нектаринчик соооооочный, да слааадкий, умммм - вкуснятина!



> Концерт закончен, артисты отдыхают...


Восстанавливают силы перед след.концертом.......

----------


## СаньКА83

Пришла на работу и сразу на форум, что же новенького? как дела у жителей, а здесь и правда тишина, даже подозрительная :Blink:

----------


## Комик

> А автографы будут???


За автографами к звездам, топай в курилку. :Taunt: 
Здесь ресторация для зрителей! :Grin: 




> Восстанавливают силы перед след.концертом.....


Похоже все гастроли гл. режиссер отменил. :Blush2: 




> Пришла на работу и сразу на форум, что же новенького? как дела у жителей, а здесь и правда тишина, даже подозрительная


Сейчас в лес за грибами схожу, распоюсь на природе и помурлыкаем вечерком в теплой компании. :Grin: 
До вечера :flower: , погода хорошая сегодня, надо и поработать. :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> топай в курилку.


Я курить бросила. А дымом подышать можно и от соседа сверху.

----------


## S1981

ауууууууууууу, народ, вы где? Вот так всегда, появилось время поболтать, и ни кого в кашкадроме. Товарсчи, а вы слепым котятам помогаете?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Помогаем, что хотела???

----------


## Alenajazz

> никого в кашкадроме.


Я здесь! Только книги периодически почитываю (с компа)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

И я здесь! Кому помочь и чем? Ждем-с!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ауууууууууууу, народ, вы где? Вот так всегда, появилось время поболтать, и ни кого в кашкадроме. Товарсчи, а вы слепым котятам помогаете?


НУ, И ШО ЭТО БЫЛО?! Сидим, ждем, а в ответ - тишина!

----------


## Комик

> ауууууууууууу, народ, вы где?


Из лесу вестимо! :Grin: 



> Вот так всегда, появилось время поболтать, и ни кого в кашкадроме. Товарсчи, а вы слепым котятам помогаете?


Вернулся из леса, побродил часок, грибов нет, 6 боровичков на жареху всего. :Tu: 
Помсшщь могем, говори чего, а то пошел картошку копать, погода больно хороша сегодня. :Ok: 



> И я здесь! Кому помочь и чем? Ждем-с!!!


Привет Маша! :flower:  Я на пять минут заскочил, пообедать. :Aga: 



> Я здесь!


Алена, пора Ирише Славиной трубить вечером сбор, чую компаха соберется. :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> а в ответ - тишина!


...Взятая за основу  :Grin: 

Что ж покурим пока, подождёмс  :Yes4: 

Я уже тоже здесь  :Yes4:  прискакала на зов о помощи  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> НУ, И ШО ЭТО БЫЛО?!


Да, мабуть НЛО, не сило, не впало, по небу проплыло  :Grin:

----------


## Комик

> Я уже здесь  прискакала на зов о помощи


Привет Ириша :flower: , рад вновь видеть тебя в кашкадроме :Yahoo: . 
Что-то долго на работе пропадала. :Grin: 
Давайте вечером устроим сбор :Pivo: , сейчас надо действительно поработать :Aga:  и так два дня отдыхал. :Grin:

----------


## S1981

ой-ой-ой, все собрались, я даже не ожидала, простите за опоздание.....

----------


## S1981

Ситуация: 30 интеллигентных гостей, любителей группы "Браво" "Секрет" "Чиж" - это плейлист, переодевалки - нет, танцевальные конкурсы-думаю не пойдут с таким репертуаром, застолок у меня не так много, чтобы 7 часов продержаться, игры -какие?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Давайте вечером устроим сбор


я согласна .. у меня только насморк  и горло болит надеюсь не заражу ?



> Я уже тоже здесь


ириш а на этой аве ты такая неприступная...ну такаяяяяя..прямо и не сказать сразу.... принцесса



> чую компаха соберется.


точно чуешь... уже пора бы...давненько не собирались....



> Сидим, ждем, а в ответ - тишина!


 крикну....  а в ответ тишина .....снова я осталась одна .....сильная женщина плачет   у   окна..
помнишь эту песенку Машунь ?это что то я вдруг её вспомнила ?!?
 вот вчера тоска зелёная была ....сегодня дело на выздоровление пошло видно  так и настроение  позитивное.... 

всем добрый денёчек...!

----------


## sa-sha76

> 30 интеллигентных гостей, любителей группы "Браво"


сань...давай определись интеллигентных  и браво  скажи точней ..они любят танцевать или сидеть и смотреть ?  прости не всё прочитала ..теперь поняла  

.если нравится браво викторину по нарезкам этой группы сделай например  какой король (оранжевое лето )   какие ботинки (жёлтые ) куда ведёт дорога....( в облака )любимое мужское имя (вася )
  а можно пусть вспомнят всё цвета какие были в песнях...
начни  группой секрет  (там по моему песня привет есть или я опять ошибаюсь ?)

----------


## S1981

Комик. ты спец в таких компаниях, разговаривать с людьми любишь, посоветуй, чем их держать, может сказку посоветуешь какую провести..... (репка наверное пошловата для них будет) Вообщем караул...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> будем восстанавливаться...до следующих праздников.


Буду ,считать, что уже отдохнула...как сказал 



> сейчас надо действительно поработать


Ночером выплыл юбилей на сегодня...с утра уже на ногах, встретилась с молодожёнами, после подъехал вечерний юбиляр, хорошо хоть, как Герасим -на всё согласен!!!Прилетела домой, порезала: Курицу на мелкие кусочки, картошечку кубиками, морковку кружочками, кабачёк, как получилось средненькими кусочками,4 луковицы покрошила  + помидор(для цвета)и грибочки...всё поперчила, посолила и в глубокий противень, залила всё ЭТО молоком и в духовку...А сама ломанулась в свой кабинет, на праздник собираться...думаю, надо в "документах" попросить листочек для дяденьки сварганить, вот зашла пока жду к вам поздоровкаться!!!
Страна!!!!!Всем доброго дня!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Спокойствие, только спокойствие!!! Во первых, из этих семи часов, первый час уйдет на дарение подарков, первые тосты, знакомство и ,в конце концов, чтобы люди покушали и выпили! Еще около часа мы отнимем то время, которое уйдет на традиционные: гадание на первенца, торт,букет, подвязку,снятие фаты( ели будет). Из оставшихся пяти часов мы смело отнимаем два часа на танцевальную паузу( это минимум). Остается всего три часа! Есть интересные обряды , это еще около часа времени может занять(пишу грубо, усредненно). А уж два часа заполнить - не так сложно! Если что-то конкретное интересует, пиши в личку! Отвечу!!!

----------


## S1981

> начни группой секрет (там по моему песня привет есть или я опять ошибаюсь ?)


Нет не ошибаешься..... но это все хорошо, одна застолка есть, играть подвижно то надо будет..... во что? Ну допустим, буквы, куда едим?, строимся по росту и т.д., пока больше не могу придумать

----------


## sa-sha76

> но это все хорошо, одна застолка есть, играть подвижно то надо будет..... во что?


саш  а какой повод то ?машуня говорит свадьба   а мне сомнительно  юбилей корпоратив что ?

Танюше    успехов  в срочном заказике!  удачи тебе..

----------


## S1981

Меня Светой зовут......, ну ни че... Свадьба будет, невеста без родителей, сирота, второй брак, работает где-то в образовании, жених программист..гости все примерно 30 лет, из родственников только родители жениха...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ситуация: 30 интеллигентных гостей, любителей группы "Браво" "Секрет" "Чиж" - это плейлист, переодевалки - нет, танцевальные конкурсы-думаю не пойдут с таким репертуаром, застолок у меня не так много, чтобы 7 часов продержаться, игры -какие?


Проведи сказку,проведи Гоги,перестраивалку любую...типа ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ,вырезать подарок своими руками,конкурс для мужчин,конкурс для дам...вопросники для родителей с картачками,молодые пусть отвечают на вопросы выдувая мыльные пузыри...одним словом "Всё чинно,ладно и благородно!"

----------


## Славина

> Комик. ты спец в таких компаниях


Это точно  :Yes4: 




> может сказку посоветуешь какую провести..


А вот это навряд ли,* Комик* и сказки "про репку" понятия несовместимые  :Grin: 




> насморк и горло болит


*Сашуль*, ну-ка давай выздоравливай, а то, то нервничаешь, то болеешь, совсем себя не бережёшь.




> вот вчера тоска зелёная была


Не только у тебя была тоска, видно дни какие-то были неприятные, хай они себе идут дальше с миром и больше не возвращаются, а то и на форуме неуютно вчера было.




> ириш а на этой аве ты такая неприступная.


А это ты здря *Саш*  :Yes4:  я не неприступная, я здесь ГОРДАЯ, я здесь просто со своим сыночком-выпускником стою, вот полное фото, сделанное правда год назад  :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Меня Светой зовут......, ну ни че...


ох прости  ...



> второй брак


на это обрати внимание   в подборке текста и стихов  вот и всё..



> из родственников только родители жениха...


тоже чуток изменит твой сценарий  а так план боевых действий тебе Машуня написала..





> одна застолка есть


не переживай свадьба это же не юбилей  на ней больше внимания жениху и невесте поэтому гости чуток и сами общаются,поздравляют молодых  И ТАНЦУЮТ ... ..и Танюша подсказку тебе дала...



> типа ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ,вырезать подарок своими руками,конкурс для мужчин,конкурс для дам...вопросники для родителей с картОчками,молодые пусть отвечают на вопросы выдувая мыльные пузыри.


 можно вопросы жениху с  невестой  задать .... в руках у них  шаблоны туфелек .. кто  и чем  в семье будет заниматься и посадить их спиной друг к другу..если ответ совпадает пусть поворачиваются и целуют друг друга...

----------


## S1981

Гоги, не разу не проводила, ну не умею, не знаю как сделать, чтобы гостей это зацепило, как им эти карточки всучить, как самой текст читать, чтобы интерес не пропадал после десятого повтора одних и тех же слов..... Научите.

----------


## sa-sha76

> А это ты здря Саш я не неприступная, я здесь ГОРДАЯ, я здесь просто со своим сыночком-выпускником стою, вот полное фото, сделанное правда год назад


ой  иришкаааа.... какая красота  .....есть чему гордится  ....чес  слово....проздравляю...



> не только у тебя была тоска, видно дни какие-то были неприятные, хай они себе идут дальше с миром и больше не возвращаются, а то и на форуме неуютно вчера было.


молодец  какая  ..     а  я повторю ещё раз  про себя.(не хай идут от нас подальше  такие дни  ).
.  .... 
 а сегодня у нас  уже дождь намечается  ...  скоро картошку копать ..  меня свекровушка на поруки взяла  и решила откормить 
 обалдеть
 пирожки для меня жарит  домой носит..говорит  ешь чтоб видела  я  , а то что такое  ...сама не ешь  и его не кормишь..вот  и жизнь-малина... а муж смеётся  меня так не кормили..тебе  блат...

----------


## sa-sha76

> как самой текст читать, чтобы интерес не пропадал после десятого повтора одних и тех же слов..... Научите.


Свет ..тут  главное правильно текст произносить..  не замученно, а так   чтобы  было понятно что и тебе всё происходящее нравится..нужно немного играть  в общем  по моему  тебе просто чуток уверенности  не хватает  чего то ты ещё боишься ?что то напрягает..?

----------


## S1981

Меня всегда так, перед каждой конкретной задачей трясти начинает..... в процессе успокаиваюсь, и все как по маслу, и люди чувствуются. и ситуация контролируется, просто привыкла все брать на всякий случай..... а вдруг что-то мое не пойдет, надо будет менять а не чем....

----------


## Славина

> Свадьба будет, невеста без родителей, сирота, второй брак,


Сделай упор на то, что сегодня День рождения семьи, и больше от этого отталкивайся, что знаменательного произошло в этот день в разные годы, сделай вкусную или сладкую фамилию, это когда сладости или вкусности угадывают на каждую букву фамилии молодожёнов (идея Пуховой Люды)
Мне очень нравится "Танец пожеланий"( идея Оксаны Ожогиной), пришлю чуть позже на почту, сделай фанты за столом, шарик или мягкую игрушку, (которую потом, как приз отдашь самому артистичному), по кругу, под музыку, на ком музыка "стоп", выполняют задания для молодых, задания придумай типа концерта со словами:"Дорогие гости, в борьбе за хорошее настроение наших молодожёнов будьте готовы!" Гости должны ответить: "Всегда готовы!" и поехали, если что, задания пришлю какие у меня есть, отпечатать только их нужно. Может к вечеру, что ещё взбредёт напишу, а пока убегаю.

----------


## sa-sha76

> в процессе успокаиваюсь, и все как по маслу, и люди чувствуются. и ситуация контролируется, просто привыкла все брать на всякий случай..... а вдруг что-то мое не пойдет, надо будет менять а не чем....


ну  так наверное все делают запасной аэродром ещё никому не помешал.....

когда событие у тебя ?    
(я пока убегаю  если что до вечера )

----------


## СаньКА83

> Вернулся из леса, побродил часок, грибов нет, 6 боровичков на жареху всего.


У нас тоже грибов нет. Ты, Комик можешь похвастаться недавней шикарной солянкой из молодых боровичков, которых аж целая корзина была.



> Алена, пора Ирише Славиной трубить вечером сбор, чую компаха соберется.


а я к вам на вечерний сбор никогда не попадаю, только в рабочее время могу языком почесать (пока начальник не видит), а вечером домашние дела все свободное время съедают. Вот такие дела Братцы и Сестры)))

----------


## S1981

Спасибо большое всем...... очень помогли, иной раз идею услышишь, и сразу спокойнее становится  :040:

----------


## Славина

> любителей группы "Браво" "Секрет" "Чиж"





> викторину по нарезкам этой группы сделай например какой король (оранжевое лето ) какие ботинки (жёлтые ) куда ведёт дорога....( в облака )любимое мужское имя (вася )


А потом можешь продолжить и песенной угадайкой нашего *Комика*, он недавно два конкурса застольных классных в "Доске объявлений" выставлял, здесь глянь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4129367

Давай, не боись,  всё получится, удачи!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> любителей группы "Браво" "Секрет" "Чиж" - это плейлист


Вот прочитала это и сразу подумала, а ты эту музыку слышала, помнишь какая она? Это очень драйвовая, рокинрольная и можно даже сказать интеллигентная музыка. Поэтому на ум сразу пришло...Стиляги! Поищи по поиску "Вечеринка в стиле стиляги"(а может тут кто поможет, ткнет)))), может там какие будут идеи.
И согласна, что свадьба все же остается свадьбой, поэтому основные моменты должны быть, но под соусом драйва!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Гоги, не разу не проводила, ну не умею, не знаю как сделать, чтобы гостей это зацепило, как им эти карточки всучить, как самой текст читать, чтобы интерес не пропадал после десятого повтора одних и тех же слов..... Научите.


не надо оно тебе тут....эта Гоги :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> пора Ирише Славиной трубить вечером сбор


Трублю, господин начальничек  [IMG]http://s14.******info/065b1446e9511ac7934319042e9fada3.gif[/IMG] только кто придёт???

[IMG]http://s17.******info/56263c1c81a894bb56c88cf1920f58db.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

докладываю..сегодня пекла свои любимые картофельные шанежки..
потом делала  помидорчики  и огурчики в желатине.. и напоследок  обалденный  салат свекольный Алёнка. 
.все помидоры  покрасневшие  прибрала..
жалко ведь если испортятся.. ..всё лето ходили за ними
 сейчас вот думаю ну зачем всё по банкам разложила надо было оставить так поесть..но сейчас ещё чуток наверное и не  выдержу пойду и открою банку..не слюну же глотать ..
...
 у меня в этом году маловато помидорок  вёдер 7 и всё ......... зато огурцов и кабачков  просто море...
девочки готовятся к школе и настрой  у них какой то такой  ...боевой...

сегодня  много всего переделали с ними вместе...

----------


## sa-sha76

> только кто придёт???


я пришла .........как только увидела  что Иришка пишет  сразу заулыбалась..... приветики  всем!!!

----------


## Славина

> докладываю..сегодня пекла свои любимые картофельные шанежки..


Хозяйки, блин, а я водку пила сегодня с подружкой, воть  :Blush2:  за мужиков пили и за нас конечно же, красивых  :Grin: 

А скоро будем отмечать мой юбилей!!!

*29 августа*, 3 года, как я на на форуме!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет...  :Tu: 
Я сегодня не буду участвовать в беседах... :Tu: 
Мне хреново...
 Как буду бодра и весела, появлюсь...  :Tu:

----------


## sa-sha76

> а я водку пила сегодня с подружкой, воть за мужиков пили и за нас конечно же, красивых


ну что сказать молодцыыыы!  отдыхать тоже надо...а водочка наверное была холодненькая  да  с огурчиком  в пупырышках ?ээээх....
хорошо наверное шла......
  хотя Иришка сомневаюсь что вы долго посидели.....

----------


## Славина

> Мне хреново.


Эй, *Алёна*, ты чего?  :Blink: 

Мы тут пытаемся всей толпой хандру прогнать, а ты надумала хворать, она что, по цепной реакции передаётся? :Blink:

----------


## Славина

> да с огурчиком в пупырышках


Не, с помидорчиками, а запивали рассольчиком, с этих помидорчиков мммм...  :Tender: 




> сомневаюсь что вы долго посидели.


Ну два часа хорошо посидели  :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Мне хреново...


тааак  алёнчик  ...видимо  что то у нас  по очереди всё передаётся и мне вчера так не хотелось всем портить настроение  поэтому отсиделась в кустах  а сегодня вот ..нарисовалась.......

давай  немножко покуксись  без этого никак ..... а потом  к нам..  мы ж  тебя  любим......  не кисни.....

----------


## sa-sha76

> 29 августа, 3 года, как я на на форуме!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Иришкааа..  ну  вообще..... надо же   как классно.....  3 года..это же датаа..
ДААА ..  3 года это много .. ты старожил уже тут...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне хреново...
>  Как буду бодра


Алёна,что случилось?У тебя проблемы со здоровьем или морально устала?
Давай повторяй за мной- *В недрах тундры выдры в гетрах тырят в вёдра ядра кедров!!!*

----------


## Славина

Друзья мои, пока я отлучусь не надолго, вот вам вопрос к размышлению.
Как по вашему, от чего возникает депрессия???
Ведь раньше даже слова такого никто не знал, да и не было ничего подобного, а сейчас, чуть что сразу ДЕПРЕССИЯ!

И ещё, тут вот на днях случайно смотрела передачу на ночь глядя "1000 способов умереть"
Как вы думаете есть ли какая в жизни закономерность смерти?

О чём это я?

О том, что к примеру, человек всю жизнь не дружит с электричеством, его постоянно бьёт током и в итоге его им и убивает насмерть, это просто случай из жизни.
Я к примеру, постоянно обжигаюсь, будь-то кипяток, огонь или просто горячая тара.
Есть ли вероятность того, что я умру от огня???
Мой муж, он постоянно ранит себе руки, ножом, если что-то режет, на работе вечно его руки изранены, есть ли вероятность того, что он может погибнуть от холодного оружия или от чего либо такого?

А у вас в жизни бывало что-либо подобное?

Простите, если тема разговора не очень весёлая, но не знаю, может передача навеяла, а я девушка впечатлительная очень.

Что скажите??? Ушла...Скоро буду....Жду ваших ответов  :Yes4:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Ведь раньше даже слова такого никто не знал, да и не было ничего подобного, а сейчас, чуть что сразу ДЕПРЕССИЯ!


Одна моя подруга написала, что депрессия это диагноз, и ее нужно лечить.




> Я к примеру, постоянно обжигаюсь, будь-то кипяток, огонь или просто горячая тара.
> Есть ли вероятность того, что я умру от огня???


Вот об этом думать не стоит. Ириша, оглянись вокруг, мимо нас проносится сколько ярких событий, которые стоит замечать и обдумывать. А еще лучше уметь радоваться жизни. Недавно мой муж обратил мое внимание на игру детей. Я прислушалась. Вы знаете, мой Максим постоянно смеется. Остальных не слышно. Стала наблюдать и действительно, бежит-смеется, падает- смеется, увидел соседа на мопеде- летит к нему... и всегда, всегда улыбается. Он счастлив. А от этого радуюсь и я. Мой ребенок замечает все яркие моменты, и живет ими.
Однажды в группе в одноклассниках я ответила на вопрос Что такое счастье? Написала самое простое, то что было на душе. Счастье, это когда луч солнца скользит по коже, когда утром открываю глаза и вижу сонные глазенки сына, когда вижу ободряющую улыбку мужа... и еще что-то там. В личку пришло сообщение от незнакомой мне женщины, типа такого "Как жаль, что я не поняла этого раньше. А теперь поздно что-то менять".  И мне стало грустно.
Давайте ловить каждую улыбку прохожего, давай сами будем улыбаться... и не думать о смерти. Она сама подумает о нас в свое время. Давай жить, наслаждаться жизнью, и продолжать дарить людям праздник. Это так важно!



> А у вас в жизни бывало что-либо подобное?


Бывает. Но когда это случается, я еду туда, где мое начало. Еду к родителям. Во-первых, нигде я так не отдыхаю, как у мамы с папой. Во-вторых, возвращаюсь мыслями в прошлое. В то время, когда девчонкой сидела на бревне, пела песни Петлюры и Руки вверх , и когда не знала проблем взрослых. И набираюсь от этого сил. Сколько сценариев я написала там, в деревне, без компьютера, просто карандашом в тетрадке!!! А еще там самая лучшая в мире поддержка. Пишу и начинаю всхлыпывать. Вот меня и понесло.
Короче, всех люблю и целую! Ваша Ариша!

----------


## Комик

> 30 интеллигентных гостей, любителей группы "Браво" "Секрет" "Чиж" - это плейлист, переодевалки - нет, танцевальные конкурсы-думаю не пойдут с таким репертуаром, застолок у меня не так много, чтобы 7 часов продержаться, игры -какие?


Когда свадьба?? Я буду в городе завтра вечером, в четверг в скайпе могу обсудить твоих Бравых и Секретных гостей! :Grin: 




> Комик. ты спец в таких компаниях,


Короче давай до четверга, в деревне инет очень медленный (каааааак в Эстониииии :Taunt: )



> Прилетела домой, порезала: Курицу на мелкие кусочки, картошечку кубиками, морковку кружочками, кабачёк, как получилось средненькими кусочками,4 луковицы покрошила + помидор(для цвета)и грибочки...всё поперчила, посолила и в глубокий противень, залила всё ЭТО молоком и в духовку..


Что-то мне снова есть захотелось, а ведь недавно отужинал картошкой жареной с грибами и салатом их свежесорваных с грядки огурцов, помидор и редиса.
Да еще баклажаны пожарил, да все вприкуску с чесночком и малосольными огурчиками, и вдогонку пару котлет.




> А вот это навряд ли, Комик и сказки "про репку" понятия несовместимые


 :Grin: 



> а я к вам на вечерний сбор никогда не попадаю, только в рабочее время


Вот и я днем работаю, вечером тоже, а ночью могу (иногда :Blush2: )




> докладываю..сегодня пекла свои любимые картофельные шанежки..
> потом делала помидорчики и огурчики в желатине.. и напоследок обалденный салат свекольный Алёнка.


Ну вот, сегодня столько закуси, а Аленки нет, наверное нектарины виноваты. :Blush2: 




> Хозяйки, блин, а я водку пила сегодня с подружкой, воть  за мужиков пили и за нас конечно же, красивых 
> А скоро будем отмечать мой юбилей!!!
> 29 августа, 3 года, как я на на форуме!!!!!!!!!!!!


Абалдеть, тогда точно сопьемся. :Aga: 
У меня скоро полгода, потом твоя годовщина, потом ДР, почти неделю гулять. :Yahoo: 
А я в Москву собрался ближе к выходным, там еще гульну. :Grin: 



> А у вас в жизни бывало что-либо подобное?


Бывает, скорее от усталости или болезни, или горя большого.
Спасают банкеты, на них забываешься и отвлекаешься от всего.
А сейчас заглядывая в кашкадром, забыл о депрессии, когда вокруг столько веселых и позитивных людей. :Ok: 



> Короче, всех люблю и целую! Ваша Ариша!


Ну вот, в кашкадроме прибыло. Привет Ариша! :flower:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Привет Ариша!


Привет!



> и салатом их свежесорваных с грядки огурцов, помидор и редиса.


Открой секрет, как редис в такое время, в конце лета, свежий есть. У меня уже даже огурцы и помидоры усохли.))

----------


## Комик

> Открой секрет, как редис в такое время, в конце лета, свежий есть. У меня уже даже огурцы и помидоры усохли.))


Сажали в тенечке, под виноградом, дней 20 назад.
Редис растет или весной или в августе, он не любит длинный световой день и уходит в цвет. А в тени, когда к вечеру свет не падает, растет нормально.
зы. Был в твоем городе недавно, точнее всего 25 лет назад, ездил по путевке, маршрут- Одесса, Херсон, Николаев, Асканья-нова, Киев. А Голая пристань, под Херсоном, был начальной точкой.

----------


## вера денисенко

Так здорово,когда на улице дождь и слякоть и настроение на 0, и вдруг  ты попадаешь на форум где можно поговорить о многом и забываешь о плохой погоде,и проблемах пусть даже на время....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Комик, и мне надо перекинуться парой фраз с тобой в скайпе! На когда стрелочку забьем?

----------


## Комик

> Так здорово,когда на улице дождь и слякоть и настроение на 0, и вдруг ты попадаешь на форум где можно поговорить о многом и забываешь о плохой погоде,и проблемах пусть даже на время....


Ты попала туда, где собираются позитивные люди. :Aga:  
Это кашкадром :Taunt: , будет интересно, заходи и делись своими радостями :Aga: . Любыми. :flower: 
Почитай тему с самого начала немного, и все поймешь. :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Комик, и мне надо перекинуться парой фраз с тобой в скайпе! На когда стрелочку забьем?


Давай завтра после 19-00. Я в городе буду. :Aga: 
Чую очередь желающих на стрелку уже выстроилась. :Grin:  
Надо точно в реале сбор кашкадрома замутить. :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Первый танец - под металлику.


Класс!!!! Я я была на концерте "Металлики" в Москве - слышала и видела!!! Это было супершоу!!!!

Насчёт депрессии. Меня просто убивают наповал неосторожно сказанные слова. Я понимаю, что человек, сказавший сегодня такие слова, недалёк, туповат. И надо научиться реагировать правильно в таких ситуациях. Послать надо было на три весёлых буквы, кроме БАМа, хотя бы... А я что-то закрылась в "раковине" как улитка и прорыдала весь вечер... А потом легла спать. Для меня это - лучший восстановитель. И вот я бодрячок!!! А муж приготовил суперужин!!!!
"Эту песню запевает молодёжь, молодёжь, молодёжь,* эту песню не задушишь, не убъёшь, не убъёшь, не убъёшь!!!"*  :Yes4:  :Taunt:  :Grin: 

*Всем спасибо за вовремя сказанные слова поддержки!!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Надо точно в реале сбор кашкадрома замутить.


Приходить в костюме кошки???

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Аленушка! Тебя во что не одень, твою кошачью грацию за километр видно! А если поближе подойти, то твои кошачьи глаза не оставят никаких сомнений в каком-то фантастическом родстве с семейством кошачьих! :Grin:  МУРРРРРРРРРРРРР!!!!

----------


## Комик

> Приходить в костюме кошки???


Да тебе любой костюм будет к лицу, но можно и кошку. :Aga:  
У меня тоже дома кот живет, вредный бывает правда иногда, будит каждое утро около двери, готов тапкой в него запулить, но встанешь, дашь корма и вроде как вся злость пропадает. :Grin:  У него рефлекс, всегда в 6-00, 6-10 начинает мяукать. :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Да тебе любой костюм будет к лицу, но можно и кошку


ФСЕМ? Представляю! Если столько кошечек соберется! :Taunt:  А ты, как Куклачев, с лаской с угощением! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

Кошка Аксинья (которую я связала как-то) покидает мой дом. Я её дарю на день рождения своей солистке, которой на днях исполнилось 7 лет: это моя будущая звезда, Настёна. Занимается у меня с 4 лет.

[IMG]http://*********org/2121619.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2154386.jpg[/IMG]

А вот и я ... почти котёнок...  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2127762.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> А ты, как Куклачев, с лаской с угощением!


А мы нашу Земфиру всё пугаем, что приедет Куклачёв и заберёт в цирк работать (если Зяма вредничает - говорим ей так...  :Grin: ) К нам Куклачёв приезжает на гастроли два раза в год.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Как по вашему, от чего возникает депрессия???


Я думаю, что просто заканчивается внутренний заряд...Испытываю это состояние уже долгое время, работаю просто на автомате :Tu: ...Может период такой и надо просто его пережить...помогает такая история
К одному психиатру пришел человек и сказал: "Доктор, меня ничего не радует и мне так тяжело на душе...что делать?"
- Каждый человек когда-нибудь испытывает такое состояние, и я тоже не исключение. В таком состоянии мне помогает такой способ. Идите в "такой-то" цирк и там посмотрите выступление "такого-то" клоуна...Это шедеврально!!!!! После просмотра его выступления, как будто крылья вырастают за спиной и настроение резко повышается!!!!
- Боюсь, доктор, что мне ваш совет не поможет...потому что этот клоун Я...

Ну не буду вам тут праздник портить, посему удаляюсь...

----------


## Комик

> ФСЕМ? Представляю! Если столько кошечек соберется! А ты, как Куклачев, с лаской с угощением!


Ну ты представь, стоооолько красивых женщин, тут сложно быть Куклачевым, тут глаза разбегаются. :Grin:  :Yahoo: 
Пожалуй я спать пойду. У нас полчаса назад свет во всей округе вырубился. Пишу на аккомуляторах, а в дом принес с улицы светильники на солнечных батареях. :Aga: 
Да завтра всем!!! :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ален, какие огромные глаза у девочки! такая хрупкая, гуттаперчивая! :Tender: 




> всё пугаем, что приедет Куклачёв и заберёт


Интересный ход! Зяма ведется?! :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Да завтра всем!!!


Пока, дружище! Не спокойной ночи тебе! В смысле, жена то рядышком! :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

*bycmarina*,  я для себя вывела такую словесную формулу депрессии-это когда старая деятельность надоела, а новую ещё не видно на горизонте))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Зяма ведется?!


Пока да... Ей 8 лет. В переводе на человеческий возраст - 52. До пенсии ей ещё 3 года. Вот три года и будем работой пугать. Ромыч её разбаловал. У меня всё строго было - не забалуешь! Раньше, чем будильник прозвенит, даже и не муркала, а теперь будит Ромыча в 6 утра... (Зяма была и до появления в моей жизни Ромыча)

----------


## вера денисенко

*Alenajazz*, какой красивый костюм и такой милый котик-все в хозяйку)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я для себя вывела такую словесную формулу депрессии-это когда старая деятельность надоела, а новую ещё не видно на горизонте))))


в этом что то есть...скорее действительно есть...действительно надоело! а че делать, то? 

Люди а вы чего мне спасибов то натыкали, за то что я удаляюсь?!!! :Blink:  ну вы добрые, однако!!! :Vah:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> теперь будит Ромыча в 6 утра...


Так она ж тоже женщина! Она знает, к кому  обращаться и когда! Не знаю почему, заметила закономерность, что кошки и собаки женского полУ, всегда больше любят хозяев-мужчин! Не знаю почему, но это факт!

----------


## Alenajazz

> красивый костюм


Портниха хорошая! Она моему коллективу костюмы шьёт танцевальные.






> чего мне спасибов то натыкали, за то что я удаляюсь?!!


Мы тебя любим!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> заметила закономерность,


А кошаки не воспринимают мужчин-хозяев. Им дама ближе почему-то...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Люди а вы чего мне спасибов то натыкали, за то что я удаляюсь?!!!


Маришечка, просто мы тебя любим! И, честно говоря, скучаем! Это я тАбе, голуба, говорю как краевед!!! :Taunt:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мы тебя любим!


Меня сейчас любить незяяяя....Я щас очень "ядовитая", может оппрыщить...
фоты я тоже ваши не вижу! ...квадратики какие то...ну и ладно! действительно надо опять в свою норку отползать и там сидеть и грустить, ждать пока опять звезды над кишлаком правильно встанут....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А кошаки не воспринимают мужчин-хозяев. Им дама ближе почему-то...


Да! И это тоже сколько раз  замечала! Одна собака у меня только была, которая любила и выделяла меня изо всех членов нашей семьи. Звали ее Пираткой из-за белого клочка шерсти на шее, как платок. До чего была преданная!!! Один раз пошла я к подруге, она за мной! Пришла и сидела около ворот, меня ждала, часа три. Потом подруга на машине собралась в магазин и заодно подвезла меня до дома. Наступил вечер, Пиратки моей нет! Уже стемнело - нет, и все! Тут я догадалась. Говорю мужу: пойдем до подруги дойдем, это она меня там ждет! Пошли! Точно! Сидит на одном месте и ждет меня! Невдомек ей было, что я во дворе села в машину и уехала. А без меня не уходила! Вот какие бывают умные существа, братья наши меньшие!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я щас очень "ядовитая"


Нам, Скорпионам, всё равно...  :Yes4:  :Grin: 




> надо опять в свою норку отползать и там сидеть и грустить


Не в норку заползать, а норку на плечи накидывать! Ой, Я ЗАБЫЛА, У ВАС ЖЕ ТОЖЕ ТЕПЛО ЕЩЁ!!! 
Мариныч, дели всё на 400, а с этим маленьким оставшимся кусочком расправляйся.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ждать пока опять звезды над кишлаком правильно встанут....


Ну, что ж! И мы будем ждать это благословенное время!!! :Aga: 

Ален! Твоя новая ава классная! Котофейка прелесть!!! :Oj: 
Фсе! Мое время закончилось, муж зовет спать. Спокойной ночи всем! :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот вам всем мое алаверды!!!!






> Мариныч, дели всё на 400, а с этим маленьким оставшимся кусочком расправляйся.


вроде полегчало...свяжешься тут с вами...

----------


## Alenajazz

> вроде полегчало...свяжешься тут с вами...


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2124694.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Уряяяяя! Я вижу картинку! Свершилось чудо!!!!



Жизнь начинает налаживаться... дякую люби друзи!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Только что от Симеона.....начиталась...если честно до конца так и не осилила, но многое для себя почерпнула. Теперь сижу и думаю, кто я?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ED%EE%E5/page7

пост начиная с 307

----------


## Alenajazz

> сижу и думаю, кто я?


Тоже призадумалась. Но вроде не нашла себя в той классификации.

----------


## Славина

> Теперь сижу и думаю, кто я?


Прочитала, я похоже Примерный пионер  :Yes4:  и ещё кое-кого узнала в этой классификации из наших форумских  :Grin: 

*Мариш*, не уходи в норку  :No2:  лично мне очень не хватает твоих постов  :Yes4: 

Всем доброго и позитивного дня!

Заряжаемся позитивом от животных, на них ведь нельзя смотреть без улыбки







Я уже  :Taunt: 

А у нас сегодня праздник! День независимости Украины! :Viannen 28: 

Так что всех поздравляю  :Yes4: 

Везде жизнь кипит, а я тут уселась у компа, эх, пойти прогуляться что-ли.

----------


## S1981

> В субботу свадьба было классная! Женил рокеров. Моя мечта!


Здорово! Наверняка совсем не похожи на обычных гостей. А я мечтаю провести хоть раз свадьбу "все включено" Чтобы ни на чем не экономили, чтобы зал роскошный, чтобы артисты, фейерверк, лимузины, миллион цветов........ и гости веселые без наворотов.....



> Когда свадьба?? Я буду в городе завтра вечером, в четверг в скайпе могу обсудить твоих Бравых и Секретных гостей!


Буду ждать в четверг в скайпе.......... очень. Спасибо.

----------


## S1981

ДЕвчонки привет! Опять вы тут столько всего написали.....А я к сожалению не могу вечером с вами болтать..... Прихожу с работы, сразу к плите, к делам домашним, в 22-23 уже спать, встаю рано. Вообще я по натуре сова, но Москва, график бешеный, устою очень, по этому и приходится менять привычки. А жизнь в кашкадроме только вечером и начинается  :Tu: .  
Теперь про котлеты, любов и секос......... маме подарили мультиварку, вчера пробовала, получился чудный кекс, а баклажаны один к одному........ Вообщем вот. Очень рада такому подарку, всем рекомендую.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Мариш, не уходи в норку


Целиком и полностью поддерживаю!!!




> Всем доброго и позитивного дня!


И это тоже!!! У нас выглянуло солнышко, на душе повеселело!!! Чего то еще Курочка к нам давно не залетала!!!
Девчонки, всем спасибо за кошачков!!! Улыбнуло!!! Сразу настроение другое!!!

----------


## Славина

> А жизнь в кашкадроме только вечером и начинается


Не всегда, так что не переживай. 
Иногда она вечером и заканчивается, с утра все отпишутся и бай! :Yes4: 

*Маш*, мне бы тоже с тобой пошептаться в скайпе  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Пошла под проливным дождём на работу. Поэтому кошак у меня такой на аве...  :Tu: 
Спросить хотела.. А почему все в скайпе? Да ещё и шёпотом.. Шо, горло у всех болит, шепчетесь...

----------


## Окрыленная

> А почему все в скайпе?


Ален.. у меня тоже скайп.. и новый ухажер из ТАГАНРОГА.. думаю.. скоро увидимся.. и пусть нам завидуют...
Я сама не люблю когда ухо облизывают.. :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> новый ухажер из ТАГАНРОГА.. думаю.. скоро увидимся..


 :Yes4:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Когда????

----------


## Окрыленная

> Когда????


ПАрень очень серьезный. у него своя фирма по изготовлению окон.. ВАм не нужны новые?????И квартирка есть...
А вот когда... БОЮСЬ СПУГНУТЬ СВОЕЙ КРАСОТОЙ :Smile3:  и огромным рвением попасть в ТАГАНРОГ..

----------


## Славина

> А почему все в скайпе


Ну в скайпе удобнее и быстрее :))




> Да ещё и шёпотом


Ну не кричать же  на весь мир про женские секреты, эх, дефчонки  :Grin: 




> кошак у меня такой на аве


Прикольная ава, мне нравится  :Yes4:

----------


## СаньКА83

> у меня тоже скайп.. и новый ухажер из ТАГАНРОГА..


Ой,Иринка, молодец. ведь всего несколко месяцев назад (когда ты появилась на форуме) у тебя ни скайпа ни ухажера из Таганрога не было! а сейчас....?Вот это сила духа, вот это Красоточка! Браво!!!!!!!

----------


## СаньКА83

И у меня праздник...маленький правда, но все же значительный для меня - еще один приятель (приятельНИЦА) добавилась в мои контакты в скайпе!  Надо бы обмыть :Pivo:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет! У нас прям осень...пошла шопится прикупила много всего по мелочам....хвастаюсь только туфельками...зацените

как всегда очень скромненькие, но с претензией и самое главное. мой любимый каблук!

----------


## Славина

> И у меня праздник...маленький правда, но все же значительный для меня - еще один приятель (приятельНИЦА) добавилась в мои контакты в скайпе! Надо бы обмыть





> пошла шопится прикупила много всего по мелочам....хвастаюсь только туфельками...зацените


Классные туфли *Тань*, изящные такие  :Yes4:  заценили, заодно всё и примоем  :Grin:   :br:

----------


## СаньКА83

> хвастаюсь только туфельками...зацените


О, Боже, мой любимый цвет! Ох и падкая я на красненькое и бордовенькое, к чему бы это до сих пор не разберу!
Что делать прям не знаю, меня на сладкое потянуло, хочу тортиков, пирожное и мороженое.

----------


## Alenajazz

> хвастаюсь только туфельками...зацените


Из меня заценщик никудышный... Я на каблуках хожу раз в год... Ноги на работе ТАК устают в специальной-то обуви... Я не представляю, чтобы я после 10 часов гранбатманства (а  бывают и такие дни, что занятия - 10 уроков подряд, воскресенье, например...) я бы ещё и обувь на каблуках приобула и пошла на остановку... :Blink:  Поэтому я в такой обуви не разбираюсь. Вот если камелоты, стилы и так далее - здесь посоветую!
А если самой нравится - это самое главное!!!!

----------


## S1981

> Что делать прям не знаю, меня на сладкое потянуло, хочу тортиков, пирожное и мороженое.


МОжет это заразное? Шла с работы уже у дома завернула в киоск, купила мороженое, такое шоб везде слиплось (обычно люблю самый простой пломбир). Вчера кекс, сегодня мороженое, так скоро не в одно платье не влезу....

----------


## S1981

> хвастаюсь только туфельками...зацените


Класненькие - красненькие!!! Мне бы так, пошел и купил....... для меня вот такие туфли только мечта. Размер 34-35, высокий подъем, широкая нога, короче кошмар полный девочки...... можно неделю из магазинов не вылазить и не найти..... Надо ведь еще чтобы в них удобно было с нашей то работой...... Так что поздравляю с покупкой.......

----------


## Славина

> Вчера кекс, сегодня мороженое, так скоро не в одно платье не влезу....


Смотри, *Света*, а то будет, как в этом высказывании  :Yes4: 

_Купила платье-тютелька в тютельку, сегодня померила - жмёт, может тютельки выросли?_  :Grin: 

Тогда придётся сделать в платье разрезы, вот так

----------


## sa-sha76

> Купила платье-тютелька в тютельку, сегодня померила - жмёт, может тютельки выросли?


 ну клааас  вообще  супер  ..блин  Иришка ржу не могууууууу

всем  ооогроомный приветище  с картофельного поля  ..мы копаем  картошку вернее  муж с дочками копает  а я бдю....(наблюдаю и контролирую   какую на семена   а какую  на еду...

----------


## Комик

Всем большой привет! :flower: 
Сейчас поужинаю и подключусь к кашкадрому. :Aga: 
Саша, я тоже сегодня копал картошку. Погода класс.Только вернулся из деревни. :Yes4: 
Рад, что кашкадром в сборе :Ok: , только Маше скинул нарезки, пришли молодые, договорился что-то очень быстро. :Grin: 
Шли целенаправленно. Теперь получается в октябре тоже не будет отдыха. Все выходные занялись. :Yes4: 
Похоже козырный день будет 11.11.11. Очень много звонков идет.
Ушел есть жареную курицу. Из духовки идет такой аромат, с чесноком и специями, запечена в специальной пленке.
Короче забыл как этот термопакет называется, кладешь туда тушку курицы, обмазанную специями, защипываешь с боков специальными прищепками а сверху протыкаешь, она в соку тушится, потом пакет вверху надрезаешь, и подрумяниваешь на гриле. Весь сок сохраняется в этом пакете. Уже несколько раз так делали. Сейчас от запаха соседи сбегутся, сижу слюну глотаю, жду пока будет готово картофельное пюре. :Grin: 
Ушел... :flower:

----------


## Славина

А я сижу пью зелёный чай с пирожным, может тютельки подрастут  :Grin: 

*Комик*, привет и приятного аппетита!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А я сижу пью зелёный чай с пирожным, может тютельки подрастут


 :Taunt:  Ириш, тоже не знаю, чего бы такого слопать! По той же причине!
Все чего-нить кушают! Пойду тоже чайку заварю и попью с пряниками! Не мороженое, конечно! И не курочка с румяной корочкой в собственном соку! Но тоже съедобно!!! 
Аленушка! Ау! Поддержи съедобную тему! Как ты это умеешь со смаком!!!

----------


## Комик

> А я сижу пью зелёный чай с пирожным, может тютельки подрастут


Что такое тютельки??? :Taunt:  :Grin: 
Я курицу заметелил, пью чай бэз пирожков, уже не лэзэт :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Что такое тютельки?


Смотри мой пост чуть выше №3169

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Что такое тютельки???


Не знаю! Знаю одно - это в любом случае прибавка в весе! Нам с Иришкой не помешало бы малеХ поднабрать килограмчиков! Самую малость! :Derisive:

----------


## Славина

> Нам с Иришкой не помешало бы малеХ поднабрать килограмчиков! Самую малость!



Не-не-не, тогда я в свои платья точно не влезу, они у меня тоже все тютелька в тютельку  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Смотри мой пост чуть выше №3169


Это которое внизу или вверху подрастет, или везде :Grin: 




> Нам с Иришкой не помешало бы малеХ поднабрать килограмчиков! Самую малость!


Ну были-бы кости, мясо нарастет. :Taunt:  Вам надо ко мне в деревню.  :Aga: 
Накормлю свеженькими овощами, баранчика сосед забьет, шашлычок сварганим, банька скоро будет готова :Aga: Могу и спинку потереть, веничком помахать :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Накормлю свеженькими овощами, баранчика сосед забьет, шашлычок сварганим


Неееееееее! Ну разве так можно? Такие веСЧи на ночь говорить! Где ж сейчас шашлык откопаю? Эт теперь до утра слюной давиться! Ох!!!

----------


## Комик

> Ну разве так можно? Такие веСЧи на ночь говорить!


Так я спать пошел, после курицы жареной. :Aga:  
Завтра дел много с раннего утра. Всем пока! :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всем пока!


Пока, пока!!! Увидимся!

----------


## S1981

ну вот..... опять я все пропустила, тут и тютельки и курица,..... вообщем ребята, вас когда ловить то надо? Сижу понимаешь, специально кофе пью, глаза тру, а все равно помяукать хочется. Оба-на, и все, спокойной ночи......

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> И ты предстоящего заказа не боись...


И вообще ничего и никого не бойся!  :Yes4:  :Derisive:

----------


## вера денисенко

Люди уже картошку копают....а у нас дожди и заморзки обещают....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аленушка! Ау!


Я была на днюхе. Ела много всяких вкусняшек! А из сладкого - торт бананово-шоколадный и кофе-гляссе (которое с мороженым)

----------


## Славина

> Девченок нет уже...я всех разогнал.


А вот и неправда! 

Я тут ещё разочек мяукну и тогда точно уйду  :Grin: 
Я тут немного о пошлостях во вкусовых предпочтениях хочу чё сказать-то, напилась я чаю с этими самыми пирожными, потом захотелось мне копчёной скумбрии, что в холодильнике сиротливо лежала, съела я и её  :Yes4:  потом взбрело мне в голову всё это дело жареной картошечкой с солёными помидорчиками сверху грузануть и запиваю всё это сейчас горячим куриным бульоном  :Vah: 

Всё, теперь точно ухожу спать  :Yes4: 

Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## Славина

> Воздушные ванны приняла?


Раз, два, три, четыре, пять .... начинаю принимать  :Grin: 




> Тогда неспокойной ночи!


Спасибо, ушла...

----------


## Alenajazz

> .А выпить что там было, на денюхе?


Всё, что душе угодно! Моей душе было угодно вино красное донское полусладкое!  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это, в смысле, до дна?


Ага! Сначала - до дна. А потом кричим: "С Дону выдачи нет!"  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Левый, левый, левый
> берег Дона...


Это в Ростове. Левбердон, так и называется... А у нас море Азовское. В этом году запретили купаться. Оцепили все пляжи. Но народ всё равно проникал в воду и кричал оттуда стражам порядка: "Я с Мурманска приехал!!!! Что мне - обратно теперь возвращаться из-за ваших распоряжений???"  :Taunt: 
Я не умею плавать. Как все кошаки воды я боюсь. Хотя есть кошаки (в природе), которые любят воду. Но я таких не видела.  :Meeting:  Поэтому мне пофиг на то, какое море - грязное, чистое, штормовое, холодное. Мне нравится сам факт его наличия в нашем городе.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как все кошаки воды я боюсь.


как кошка на твоей аве? :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> как кошка на твоей аве?


Есть ещё и в футбольной форме (это когда я за команду Марадоны "болела")  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2118447m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

*Papandr*, аву может и поменяю...эсли раздражает окружающих...а вот насчёт того чтобы по интересней....интересным должно быть творчество и постановка...хотя кому как))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> обожающая солёные огурцы.


Такое бывает часто.

----------


## Alenajazz

> .ты не поняла...


Очень красивая фигура! Вера! Просто темноватая фотка...  :Smile3:  Новая ава! Это где так красиво????
А я в прошлом году была на конкурсе в Татарстане. Из Башкирии был коллектив танцевальный шикарный с курорта "Янган-тау"  :Tender: 

Вера поменяла аву опять. Я не успеваю... Появился человек, который всё делает быстрее меня...  :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Alenajazz*, это  так красиво ночью в Сочи)))) очень люблю море,прямо зависимость)))Спасибо за комплемент)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> прямо зависимость


А меня тянет к океану. Мечта: увидеть Атлантический. Надеюсь, что сбудется! Танец такой уже поставила (про Атлантический океан)  :Smile3:

----------


## вера денисенко

ребята может и глупый вопрос,но кто где берёт аппаратуру для проведения праздников,свадеб.и т.д.?

----------


## Alenajazz

> кто где берёт аппаратуру для проведения праздников,свадеб.и т.д.?


Я не провожу свадеб и юбилеев никаких...
А если провожу, то мероприятия у своего коллектива танцевального. Аппаратура на работе. Для проведения танцевального конкурса аппаратуру беру в аренду в том ДК, где провожу. Для микрофонов батарейки всегда приношу свои.

----------


## вера денисенко

> А меня тянет к океану. Мечта: увидеть Атлантический. Надеюсь, что сбудется! Танец такой уже поставила (про Атлантический океан)


Конечно сбудется))) только вот мой муж не рад что мои мечты сбываются,ему работать некогда...он уже говорит что я с"миоми" морями сошла с ума....я очень люблю и чёрное и азовскоеи причём разный отдых и  в частных гостиницах и в палатке....когда как...раньше всей семьёй ездили сейчас дочка учться в универе в питере,на 2 -м курсе ей уже снами отдыхать не интересно(((( теперь мы отдыхаем в троём6муж,сын и я...

----------


## Alenajazz

> кто где берёт аппаратуру для проведения праздников,свадеб.и т.д.?


многие покупают свою.

----------


## вера денисенко

Андрей,спасибо)))  а как вы делете заработок,если он со своей аппратурой?

----------


## Alenajazz

*Я пошкандыбала в люлю. Завтра последний день, когда я работаю на одной работе... И с пятницы их уже две... закончился отпуск...
Работа-работа - перейди на Федота, с Федота на Якова, с Якова - на всякого. Зарплата-зарплата, приди от Кондрата, от Федота, от Якова, от всякого!!!*

*Арсений Тарковский*

Вот и лето прошло,
Словно и не бывало.
На пригреве тепло.
Только этого мало.

Всё, что сбыться могло,
Мне, как лист пятипалый,
Прямо в руки легло.
Только этого мало.

Понапрасну ни зло,
Ни добро не пропало,
Всё горело светло.
Только этого мало.

Жизнь брала под крыло,
Берегла и спасала.
Мне и вправду везло.
Только этого мало.

Листьев не обожгло,
Веток не обломало...
День промыт, как стекло.
Только этого мало.

----------


## вера денисенко

*Alenajazz*, сладких снов)))я тоже скоро пойду...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Договорная оплата. В моем случае - 2500-3000. Все зависит от конкретного числа. В сезон - дороже, в будние дни - дешевле. Больше ничего не делим. Если только такси после работы.


спасибо))) у нас час тамады на юбилеях стоит 1000 рублей,примерно на 4 часа заказывают...получается что 4000 руб...а если брать звукача,то сколько примерно надо отдавать? Извините за назойливость,но я в этом вообще 0.....чтобы не попасть в просак с человеком...лучше уж хотябы прицениться....буду вам благодарна за ответ))))свадьбы у нас стоят от 17 000 руб....

----------


## СаньКА83

> Купила платье-тютелька в тютельку, сегодня померила - жмёт, может тютельки выросли?


Ржу не могу, та что в голубом на меня сильно похожа)))))))))))



> Давай с тобой в скайпе подружимся и отметим как следует!


а я только ЗА и руками и ногами (вот только адресочка у тебя нет)



> Короче забыл как этот термопакет называется,


Это называется - карман для запекания (я вообще сторонница этого кармана, даже могу сказать - его поклонница) в нем не только курица, но и рыба и свинина, овощи любые получаются - просто пальчики оближешь, самое главное, что все готовится в собственном соку :Aga:

----------


## СаньКА83

Сегодня опять есть повод  :Pivo:  
А у нас сегодня кошка родила вчера котят.......аж целых три....Ходила себе, ходила, у нас еще котик от нее с прошлого раза остался, ему месяцев 4-5, пока лето они живут на улице.....вот ходила наша Маша, ходила, по ней даже ничуть не заметно было, а выхожу сегодня из дома, а там писк....глянула я в уголок, а там комочки с мамкой своей шевелятся))))Вот радость то с неба сошла (а может и не с неба). Повод можно легко умножить на три, ведь ТРОЙНОЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> карман для запекания


Рукав для запекания... :Aga: 
Тоже приготовила летом. Но мне не очень понравилось. Главное достоинство - быстро и без лишних телодвижений.

----------


## S1981

Всем доброго дня!!!! Да здравствует четверг....... начальство задерживается, поэтому я пока тута.....



> Сегодня опять есть повод


У русского человека, что не день то повод!!!! А котятки это хорошо.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А у нас сегодня праздник! День независимости Украины!


А я только с поезда, гуляли по Одессе в этот праздник.
Где меня особенно торкнуло, так это концерт в городском саду на деребасовской. Играл духовой оркестр, а под него танцевали пары...правда в основном пожилые люди. Танго, вальс, народная музыка....
Один дедушка вырядился - белый костюм, шляпа и туфли на каблуках  и все это расшито золотистыми цацками. Но умилило его выражение лица, давно я не видела, чтобы взрослые смотрели как дети.
И бабушки были, разодетые и с веерами, по майкапу и прическе видно, что сильно готовились на эти танцы...
Вообще картинка какая то из прошлого, когда под духовой оркестр танцевали...какие это годы то были? Я такое только в старых до..и немножко послевоенных фильмах видела....



> Вам надо ко мне в деревню. 
> Накормлю свеженькими овощами, баранчика сосед забьет, шашлычок сварганим, банька скоро будет готоваМогу и спинку потереть, веничком помахать


А как супруга отнесется к тому, что приедет куча молодых девок? или ты не посвящаешь ее в свои маленькие секреты? :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> под духовой оркестр танцевали...


Вот это супер!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## S1981

> А как супруга отнесется к тому, что приедет куча молодых девок?


А что уже куча едет? Боюсь у соседа баранов не хватит.......  :Grin:  А насчет супруги, скажу на примере своего мужа...... Если бы наши половинки обращали внимания на издержки профессии, давно бы все были в разводе....(на последней свадьбе, один изрядно выпивший дяденька, не постеснялся и подошел к мужу с просьбой отпустить меня с ним в Европу.....) так что, девочки и мальчики все зависит от доверия и уважения в наших семьях.  :Yes4:

----------


## Комик

> Я тут немного о пошлостях во вкусовых предпочтениях хочу чё сказать-то, напилась я чаю с этими самыми пирожными, потом захотелось мне копчёной скумбрии, что в холодильнике сиротливо лежала, съела я и её  потом взбрело мне в голову всё это дело жареной картошечкой с солёными помидорчиками сверху грузануть и запиваю всё это сейчас горячим куриным бульоном 
> 
> Всё, теперь точно ухожу спать


Ооооо, чую ночь будет (вернее уже была) бурная после этого.  :Taunt: 
Надо было еще молочком для полного счастья запить. :Grin: 



> Из всех странных кошаков, мною замеченных, наиболее странной была кошка, обожающая солёные огурцы. Жила у нас лет 20 назад, Люськой звали.


Мой кошак иногда ест свежую картошку, я был удивлен (отварную)
А еще, когда прихожу после банкета, он ложится спать на теплый кофр, в котором лежит дым-машина и балдеет. :Grin: 
Кошаки тепло чуют.




> Papandr, аву может и поменяю...эсли раздражает окружающих...а вот насчёт того чтобы по интересней....интересным должно быть творчество и постановка...хотя кому как))))


Нормальная ава, а творчество потом покажешь. :Aga: 



> ребята может и глупый вопрос,но кто где берёт аппаратуру для проведения праздников,свадеб.и т.д.?


Я заказываю обычно заказываю через друзей или через инет. 
Пару раз ездил в Москву в Сокольники на выставку техники и покупал в фирмах. :Aga: 




> Это называется - карман для запекания


Точно! :flower: 
Привет всем. :flower:  
Посмотрел на регистрацию, оказывается сегодня ровно полгода, как я появился на форуме. :Grin: 
Пойду пить кофе ради такого случая. Вечером (днем, ночью) увидимся. :flower:

----------


## Комик

> начальство задерживается, поэтому я пока тута...


Ну и чего в скайпе не спрашиваешь про то, что просила??? :Blush2: 



> А как супруга отнесется к тому, что приедет куча молодых девок?


Ну вот когда приедет куча, там и разберусь. А пока все в мечтах :Yahoo: 



> А что уже куча едет? Боюсь у соседа баранов не хватит....


Баранов хватит, лишь бы козлы не приперлись. :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> сегодня ровно полгода, как я появился на форуме.


*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## Славина

> картинка какая то из прошлого, когда под духовой оркестр танцевали.


Мой дед, мой папа, тоже были духовиками, в смысле играли в духовом оркестре. 
Мне это очень близко и знакомо. Папа всю жизнь пытался привить нам с братом любовь к этому инструменту-трубе, так ничего и не вышло :))) Зато у него была целая детская девчачья группа, которая с удовольствием у него занимались и он очень ими гордился.
Мой папа работал в ДК и был музыкантом, мой муж работает в ДК и тоже музыкант, я вот к нему теперь прилепилась, вот только сыночек ещё не определится никак, голос у него звонкий прорывается, напевает себе что-то, а попробовать серьёзно, стесняется, ну как и я впрочем, стеснялась до поры до времени, а потом раз и звезда  :Taunt: 




> А котятки это хорошо.


У нас под окнами целый кошачий приют две соседки развели.
Они прикармливают кошаков у подъезда, лишний кошачий приплод топят, а тут прозевали одну кошечку и не утопили, так теперь занимаются ими. Сначала один картонный домик стоял под окнами, сегодня смотрю уже три, и столовку им организовали, и игровую комнату и смотровую  :Grin: 
Сегодня смотрю в окно идёт соседка в белом платке, правда без белого халата, в беленьких носочках, очёчки надела, сделала умный вид, пришла своих подопечных осматривать, в глазки глянула, под хвостиком проверила, пересчитала, пелёнки перетрусила, перецеловала, посюсюкала с ними, ну умереть не встать.





> чую ночь будет (вернее уже была) бурная после этого


Ты знаешь, с тревогой ожидала утра  :Yes4:  но ничего, пронесло, вернее не пронесло  :Taunt: 




> сегодня ровно полгода, как я появился на форуме.


Как быстро летит время! Поздравляю! :br: 

Всем привет и доброго дня!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот это супер!!!!


Да Ален...Это было даже не просто супер, а как то душевно, чего в жизни очень мало...Есть веселье, есть сценарий какой то, а души нет...
А тут - настоящая музыка, а не с колонок, лица танцующих людей...
Вообще очень люблю рассматривать старые фото...Лица у людей...ТАКИЕ...одухотворенные чтоли...и не важно крестьянская это семья или дворяне.
Вот просто посмотрите КАКИЕ У НИХ ЛИЦА... и КАК ОНИ СМОТРЯТ...
Сейчас такого нет...практически нет.... :Tu:  



> все зависит от доверия и уважения в наших семьях.


ага, т.е если мы приедем и Комик нам будет спинку тереть, мы именно эту фразу его супруге и скажем!!!! 



> Ну вот когда приедет куча, там и разберусь. А пока все в мечтах


Слушай, я вас с "Россия, провинция, Северозападный регион" не понимаю...Я уж чумадан начала собирать, сильно захотелось по лесу погулять и в баньке попарится, да и за одно свежей баранинки пожевать...Кстати, если я с Гешей приеду, ты ему спинку тоже потрешь или ты только местных барышень приглашаешь?
а тут...ОПА!!! Все в мечтах... Вообще у нас в селе так, "Пацан сказал, пацан сделал!!!!" А ты прям, как девица красная сидишь и все мечтаешь, а время то идЁть!!!

Ладно шутю-шутю...
Ты личность у нас такая...как в сказке" Пойди туда, не знаю куда. Принеси то, не знаю что.....Никто тебе никогда не видел,как звать величать - не ведаем, где живешь - не знаем....

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> ребята может и глупый вопрос,но кто где берёт аппаратуру для проведения праздников,свадеб.и т.д.?


Верочка для начала вам надо обзвонить по объявлениям всех и узнать цену муз. сопровождения с диджеем...У меня своя аппаратура я брала еще с одной ведущей...мы предлогаем клиентам муз. сопровождение за 6 тыс. тыс-полтары платим диджею...остальное наше на пополам...у когоу меня или у подруги аппаратура будет работать нам всеравно лишь бы даход приносила..раньше если аппаратура занята мы приглошали диджеч со своим аппаратом и ему платили все деньги...5500-6 тыс. а сейчас я умнее стала взяла в аренду аппаратуру за 1500 и дидже наняла за 1500 и того моя выручка на аппаратуре 3000 тыс.Плюс гонорар за ведение свадьбы!!!

----------


## Славина

> Ладно шутю-шутю.


*Мариш*, укатала  :Taunt:  настроение как подняла  :Ok:  всё убегаюююю. Люблю, целую, пока.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мой дед, мой папа, тоже были духовиками, в смысле играли в духовом оркестре.


Ириш, привет! 
Духовой оркестр - это ....это волшебно...
Я по телеку смотрю, как люди сидят в филармониях или в опере....особенно в филармонии...глаза закрыты и в лице что то такое...непонятное... Молодежь бы сказала "под кайфом" :Grin:  Чесс слово прям захотелось еще раз испытать ЭТО...как будто в душе цветок распускается...как будто, внутри ветерок и листья шуршат...Ну не знаю как передать!!!! Но это было самое сильное впечатление из всего! Хотя там был перекрыт весь центр и на Театральной площади был концерт, много разных коллективов было и о в конце Приморского бульвара...и еще на Морвокзале шось бамкало...Короче, Одесса гуляла по полной!!!!

Да!!! А море было холодное! Ужас!!! 13 градусов...Я залезла по колено, выше не смогла :Tu:  А чего я залезла то? Там люди купались! :Blink:  От куда они приехали? Моржи что ли? Так резвились и хохотали...или это у них нервное было, что вода ледяная...Короче, подышали морским воздухом, посмотрели как народ в ледяной воде плещется, вот и весь пляж! :Jopa:  Течение наверное поменялось...

А сегодня у нас ЖАРА!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот и лето прошло,
> Словно и не бывало.
> На пригреве тепло.
> Только этого мало.


Шо прошло, несогласная я!!!
а шо, мало...то ДА... :Tu:

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Девчонки и мальчишки УРААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!У меня открылись еще темы....осталась закрытой только " у Лины".....ну что поделаешь..я на форуме только три с половиной месяца....ещё чуть чуть осталось до года и 500 сообщений!!!!!!!!!!!!Эх Москва не сразу строилась!!!!!Я ВАС всех очень люблю!!!!Как мне тут классно...полный драйв и позитив получаю!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*вера денисенко*,
Для ведения у нас своя...надоело музыкантам кланяться, они у нас тут все "пыхатые", тамадов терпеть не могут...
Тут на форуме есть девочки, где ты живешь. Жалко Таня-Курочка занята видно, она тут всех знает!!!! Она б тебе подсказала к кому обратиться по этому вопросу...Вот помоему Эльвира из Башкортостана...я где-то видело фото, она стоит, а сзади написано Башкортостан...

----------


## СаньКА83

> они у нас тут все "пыхатые", тамадов терпеть не могут...


а за что ТАМАДОВ то не любят???
вера денисенко, у меня тоже есть ди-джей, у него своя аппаратура, светомузыка, микрофоны, и клиент предупреждается заранее, что за ди-джея надо платить отдельно, как дополнительная услуга! Если вдруг этот ди-джей не может, то есть еще 2 ответственных человека, с кем я могу отработать на мероприятии, ведь все мы люди, мало ли какие обстоятельства могут сложится! И запасной вариант всегда должен быть!

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Никто тебе никогда не видел,как звать величать - не ведаем, где живешь - не знаем....


Ага... Приедем, а он нас в деревне заставит работать на сельхозработах - картошку копать.... А лично меня отправит ненавистные грибы собирать...  :Taunt: 
Короче, конкретизируйся, Комик! Вот Машхен меня ждёт в гости. Конкретно это сказала. Даже ремонт доделывает к моему приезду. Вот это конкретика, я понимаю!  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Короче, конкретизируйся, Комик! Вот Машхен меня ждёт в гости. Конкретно это сказала. Даже ремонт доделывает к моему приезду. Вот это конкретика, я понимаю!


Точно, Ален! Машка - молодец!!!



> Приедем, а он нас в деревне заставит работать на сельхозработах - картошку копать.... А лично меня отправит ненавистные грибы собирать...


Куда ехать то? и к кому?  Картошка мне и дома уже надоела..вместе с помидорами...А грибы я собирать пойду! 
Ну так как ты у нас спец по мясу, вот с соседом будете барана жарить, а тут и мы с грибами притопаем! Как тебе такой план?

Ха-ха-ха..Вечером Комик придет и обалдеет, как я тут уже губу раскатала :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> с соседом будете барана жарить


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
А нам хватит одного барана???? Что-то я засомневалась... парочку минимум надо.  :Yes4:  Не люблю, когда еды не хватает!




> Комик придет и обалдеет


Ага.




> Как тебе такой план?


Я ещё буду торт печь!

----------


## S1981

> Я ещё буду торт печь!


Я так и быть свою ультиварку прихвачу, она все делает, а мы по грибы.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> а мы по грибы.....


Ишь какие, все грибники... А барану кто будет харакири делать???

----------


## sa-sha76

все такие деловые про работу про звук  а у менЯ теперь дела домашние.
..РЕМОНТ НА КУХНЕ ДЕЛАЮ..ВОТ ДОКЛАДЫВАЮ......  ОБОИ ОБОДРАЛА.(с огромным удовольствием )ФИНИШНУЮ ШТУКАТУРКУ  НА СТЕНЫ НАНЕСЛА...

ТЕПЕРЬ ОДНО ИЗ ДВУХ ИЛИ МУЖ ПОХВАЛИТ ИЛИ ОПЯТЬ РУГАТЬ БУДЕТ  ЧТО ВПЕРЁД БАТЬКИ ЛЕЗУ.

.НО Я ДОВОЛЬНАЯЯЯ...... ХОТЬ НА ЧТО ТО ПРИГОДНАЯ...опять большими шпарю ну уж простите.....

погода чудная так и шепчет налей и выпей..а выбор невелик  как Комик -кефир, как девчонки -чай зелёный  да ещё кофе можно.. а ещё рассол из помидорок это я люблю....
всем доброго денёчка.....давайте про мечты поговорим а ?кто о чём мечтает ...или тема не очень ..?
 у меня мечта насущная............. хочу сына..ооочень...... о других мечтах пока и не вспоминаю....

..а как вы ребятки  ?ещё мечтаете  или некогда ???

----------


## СаньКА83

а я мечтаю..........о чем же я мечтаю....
дочку хочу и дом достроить! :Smile3:  :Tender:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вот Машхен меня ждёт в гости. Конкретно это сказала. Даже ремонт доделывает к моему приезду


маш ты на каком этапе ремонта ?конец близок ?




> свою ультиварку прихвачу


Светик это ты про мультиварку да ?



> Мой папа работал в ДК и был музыкантом, мой муж работает в ДК и тоже музыкант,


А Я ДУМАЮ  КАК ТЫ ТАК РЕШИЛАСЬ  ПЕТЬ  ?у меня мамуля классно поёт ...а папа  в юности был гитаристом  первым парнем  на деревне....значит я тоже в кого то  из них уродилась  ...



> ну как и я впрочем, стеснялась до поры до времени, а потом раз и звезда

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А нам хватит одного барана???? Что-то я засомневалась... парочку минимум надо.  Не люблю, когда еды не хватает!


Я не знаю какие у них там в "Россия, провинция, Северозападный регион" бараны. У нас тут в степях кг по 30-35 обычно. Так что нам на компанию хватает и шурпы наварить и нажарить.




> Я ещё буду торт печь!


просто так или повод есть?
А я в бегонине, от компа до помидор...надо в работу включаться, а ТАК лень...
Смотрела передачу, что если хреново, надо кушать устрицы, рыбу пород лососевых, спаржу и трюфеля...совсем с ума посходили! :Vah: 
Но потом успокоили и сказали, что типа если вам это не доступно (ха-ха-ха) принимайте рыбий жир. Так что купила в капсулках и пью...Жду когда включится веселье! А еще вчера обаржались, зашли в магазин а там духи продают с феромонами, короче мы все надушились, а продавщице сказали, пойдем испытывать!
А если будет действовать, то вернемся и купим...
Ну не знаю как насчет девок, а за Гешей все собаки увязались, лезли к нему целоваться обниматься и радостно прыгали...А на меня презрительно фыркали...
Я присмотрелась - все сучки! Действуют духи, однако!!! :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> дом достроить!


сань  а меня муж вчера огорошил  будем снова строится  ну их этих зятевьёв сам так сам  ..а я ему  ты сначала  замуж девчонок выдай а потом говори вот рванут они в город 

 а маленькая к  папе подходит и говорит  не переживай  я вообще замуж не пойду..а ей Женя отвечает  ты доча так папу больше не пугай..(ну кадры да и только   )
но строится ещё раз НЕ ХОЧУУУ

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А барану кто будет харакири делать???


Вы с соседом! :Taunt: ....

----------


## СаньКА83

Ой и как я вас девочки понимаю, ремонт и стройка - это навсегда, особенно если в своем доме живешь (всегда что-то надо)

----------


## S1981

> Светик это ты про мультиварку да ?


Про нее любимую, ей отроду неделя, а я ее уже именем назвала,Муля. А то, избалованна, наша ГАла (это я про мужиков своих) каждый день им че нить новенькое подавай.... 



> Ишь какие, все грибники... А барану кто будет харакири делать???


Что-что, а здесь я пас...... не могу я живодерничать, мне даже на кухне муж мясо порежет как надо, только потом я за него берусь.....



> ..а как вы ребятки ?ещё мечтаете или некогда ???


О чем мечтать то? Все в наших руках. Захотели, значит надо делать..... Хочу квартиру., можно даже комнату, но свою, личную, без никого.... шоб голышом пройтись можно было, и по утрам очередь в ванную не занимать.  :Tu:

----------


## Комик

> Ты знаешь, с тревогой ожидала утра  но ничего, пронесло, вернее не пронесло


На прошлой неделе купил арбуз и дыню. Пронесло.
Сегодня снова решил купить то-же самое. Понравилось. :Taunt: 




> Я уж чумадан начала собирать, сильно захотелось по лесу погулять и в баньке попарится, да и за одно свежей баранинки пожевать...


Ты собирай, собирай. Дорога длинная до нас...




> Кстати, если я с Гешей приеду, ты ему спинку тоже потрешь или ты только местных барышень приглашаешь?


Геша будет местным барышням (бабушкам) тереть, а я займусь приезжим коллективом. :Grin: 





> Принеси то, не знаю что.....Никто тебе никогда не видел,как звать величать - не ведаем, где живешь - не знаем....


Комик-Немо.




> У меня своя аппаратура я брала еще с одной ведущей...мы предлогаем клиентам муз. сопровождение за 6 тыс.


У меня тоже своя давно. Диджей сын. Брать в аренду не выгодно, лучше потихоньку начинать собирать свой достойный комплект.
Вот моя техника:






> Девчонки и мальчишки УРААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!У меня открылись еще темы..


Поздравляю! :flower: 



> Ага... Приедем, а он нас в деревне заставит работать на сельхозработах - картошку копать...


Не переживай Алена, картошку уже выкопал. Навоз развозить нужно и кусты на зиму подкармливать, заодно перекопать гряды под чеснок и тюльпаны, скосить траву, сложить дрова, может время будет и в лес сходим. :Aga: 
Для навоза и компоста, у меня хорошая тележка, инструментом обеспечу всех. :Grin: 





> Ха-ха-ха..Вечером Комик придет и обалдеет, как я тут уже губу раскатала


Я уже днем обалдел, столько нафлудили. :Taunt: 



> А нам хватит одного барана???? Что-то я засомневалась...


Ты какого барана имела ввиду???Одного на всех :Blush2: 




> .а как вы ребятки ?ещё мечтаете или некогда ???


Мечта одна, поспать досыта недельку. :Yes4: 




> Ну не знаю как насчет девок, а за Гешей все собаки увязались, лезли к нему целоваться обниматься и радостно прыгали..


Называй его после этого красивым итальянским именем: Кобелино. :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Что-что, а здесь я пас...... не могу я живодерничать, мне даже на кухне муж мясо порежет как надо, только потом я за него берусь.....


Свет, причем здесь живодерничать?!!!! :Blink:  Я с тебя удивляюсь...
Забивать скот, я так считаю, все таки должны мужчины.  А мясо я люблю и умею его готовить. Так что Ален, не боись, я в случае чего подключусь :Taunt: 

Вспомнила! НО!!!!очень впечатлительных и ранимых барышень прошу не читать

 Ехала в поезде и разговорились с одним мужчиной. Оказался забойщик. Молодой парнишка, не дятел тупой с кулаками и накаченным загривком...Короче не типичный какой то...Ну я его и спрашиваю, а как все это происходит, то? (вот темка то пошла!!!) А он
- Подхожу я к быку или коровке и ласково так на ушко шепчу-шепчу, по холке глажу-глажу...а сам скальпелечком по сонной артерии - ХРЫСЬ!!!! ....а сам глажу- глажу...И животное просто от потери крови падает и УСЕ! вот интересно пошутил он или правда так делает?

А соседка моя, та вообще боевая бабула, за семьдесят, а свиней тока так режет :Blink:  :Vah: ...Ножичек у нее такой, длиной с пол руки, как штыркнет!!!! Ужас!!!

----------


## Славина

У меня мечта, чтобы сбывались все мои мечты  :Grin: 

*Комик*, ну ты даёшь, отбился таки  :Taunt:

----------


## S1981

> Вспомнила! НО!!!!очень впечатлительных и ранимых барышень прошу не читать


Это про меня. Все!!! Глаза закрыты!

----------


## Славина

> Подхожу я к быку или коровке и ласково так на ушко шепчу-шепчу, по холке глажу-глажу...а сам скальпелечком по сонной артерии - ХРЫСЬ!!!! ....а сам глажу- глажу...И животное просто от потери крови падает и УСЕ! вот интересно пошутил он или правда так делает?


Вот не знаю правда это или нет, но на моей детской памяти есть случай, когда забивали быка, его тупо мочили топором по голове, а он так мычал и не умирал, всё село тогда сбежалось на это дело смотреть, долго его так мочили, для меня это было тогда большим потрясением.

----------


## S1981

> Я уже днем обалдел, столько нафлудили.


Старались план выполнить, передовики

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Комик, ну ты даёшь, отбился таки


Иринк, тут недавно фильм был, "На крючке"...Там тоже такой дяденька типа Комика был - гладиатор...
Так что накрылись наши грыбы, жареные бараны, баня с веником и т.д. и т.п...



> Не переживай Алена, картошку уже выкопал. Навоз развозить нужно и кусты на зиму подкармливать, заодно перекопать гряды под чеснок и тюльпаны, скосить траву, сложить дрова, может время будет и в лес сходим.
> Для навоза и компоста, у меня хорошая тележка, инструментом обеспечу всех.


Вот это плЁграмма!!!!! :Blink:  Нееееее друзи...семь верст киселя хлебать ради того чтоб научится хороший навоз от плохого отличать, це не для меня....

А так сладко пел....Мутный ты какой то.....
А потом может вообще окажется, что Комик - это какая то тетенька развлекается!!!
А че?!!! вон у нас была Василиса Премудрая,  все думали, что девушка, а оказалось, что это мужик!!!

А вообще, действительно в мечтах куда нибудь в Сибирь съездить, очень уж там леса красивые...и реки...и грибы...и рыбалка....

----------


## Славина

> А потом может вообще окажется, что Комик - это какая то тетенька развлекается!!!


 :Taunt:  

Мне как-то такой вопрос тоже задали, только подразумевали дяденьку и это не  смотря на то, что на аве четко и ясно образ девушки  :Grin: 

Сейчас интернету страшно доверять  :Yes4: 

Хорошо, что у нас для этого есть форумские встречи в реале, там уж и видно, кто есть кто  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот не знаю правда это или нет, но на моей детской памяти есть случай, когда забивали быка, его тупо мочили топором по голове, а он так мычал и не умирал, всё село тогда сбежалось на это дело смотреть, долго его так мочили, для меня это было тогда большим потрясением.


Вооооо...он мне сказал, что при таком способе мясо получается жесткое...и это действительно ЖЕСТЬ!
А у нас так, как в кино " мы тебя не больно зарЭжем...ЧИК! и ты уже на небесах"

Во темку я вам завела, после кабачков, цветочков и бабочек!!! :Taunt:  А шо делать? Колбасу у нас любят многие, и шашлычок...а вот технику этого дела не знают...
Тут фильм был "Как Петр Первый Арапа женил", старый фильм, Высоцкий играет Арапа. И там была такая сцена, как он в школе детей розгами сек. А малый, плачет и говорит, что детей нельзя сечь...
А Высоцкий так ласково ему
- Надаааа...надааа...Потому что вырастите вы и будете тоже людей палками бить, поэтому если вас в детстве сечь, то вы запомните, как это больно и обидно и без причины руку поднимать не будите...

Поэтому у меня этот парень отвращения не вызвал, а наоборот...Он сказал, что к нему даже из соседних сел обращаются, когда надо скотину забить, потому что и животное не мучается и мясо получается нежное и мягкое...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем день добрый! Почитала, посмеялась! Мариш, так держать! Красиво излагаешь!!! Получаю удовольствие!!!
Сашунь, по поводу мечты, это вопрос на засыпку! Мечт много и они постоянно роятся в моей голове! Хочу не болеть и чтобы все были здоровы! Хочу иметь любимую работу( чтобы были заказы на проведение банкетов) на которой будут только позитивные и адекватные люди, хочу повысить свой профессиональный уровень, чтобы всем и всегда было интересно и, весело и комфортно! Хочу иметь достаточно материальных ср-в, чтобы не выбирать на что именно их потратить: на здоровье, одежду, поездки к друзьям, покупку нового оборудования или РЕМОНТ! Последнее - это больной вопрос! Сколько живем с мужем с 2000г, так и длится наш долгострой, из-за которого периодически я впадаю в депрессию! Не люблю иметь долги, а они есть. Поэтому лишнюю копейку отдаем, а ремонт безропотно ждет своей очереди! К приезду Алены, надеюсь сдвинуть его с места, хотя  бы сантиметров на 20! :Taunt: 
Да! Совсем забыла! Очень мечтаю о внученьке! Маленькой, родной девочке! Затискаю! Сыну в сентябре 18, с внучкой не тороплю, но очень мечтаю!  :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мне как-то такой вопрос тоже задали, только подразумевали дяденьку и это не смотря на то, что на аве четко и ясно образ девушки 
> 
> Сейчас интернету страшно доверять 
> 
> Хорошо, что у нас для этого есть форумские встречи в реале, там уж и видно, кто есть кто


Ириш, я со своим инетом редкий гость на форуме...вроде дата регистрации давняя, а все равно, как новичок...
Про тебя скажу, что до Львова я тебя нигде не видела и не читала твоих сообщений, поэтому близко познакомится не удалось, а жаль!
Только позже я читала у Ежика в теме о том, как важно общаться до встречи!!!! Потому что ты хотя бы создаешь представление о человеке, как он думает, какой он...
Вот на Песчанной нам повезло, я вообще никого не знала, но сразу все стали как родные...Знала только по лицу, поэтому сразу кинулась к Ильичу, потом к     Наталье, Петровночку знала по аве...а остальных нет...
Ты заметила, что украинцы чего то редко стали на форуме бывать :Tu:

----------


## S1981

> Только позже я читала у Ежика в теме о том, как важно общаться до встречи!!!! Потому что ты хотя бы создаешь представление о человеке, как он думает, какой он...


Простите вмешаюсь в вашу беседу. Я вот тоже, ни разу ни с кем не встречалась. Готовлюсь в Питер ехать (надеюсь ни чего этим планам не помешает), а как представлю сколько там незнакомых людей, многих даже на форуме не видела, то как то не по себе..... Посмотрела все выставленные отчеты про прошлогоднюю тамадею, так здорово когда есть команда, когда с одного города несколько человек. 



> Ты заметила, что украинцы чего то редко стали на форуме бывать


Вот это точно дружные ребята..... даже в темке:" Кто откуда" их больше всего..... Москва, столица, народа миллионы,тамадов не меньше, а как-то не принято что-ли...... 
чей то мне взгрустнулось под конец рабочего дня    :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Про тебя скажу, что до Львова я тебя нигде не видела и не читала твоих сообщений


Не, *Мариш*, мы с тобою пересекались в теме *"Диджеи не стреляйте в пианиста"* там был спор о музыкантах и тамадах.
А потом ближе я уже увидела тебя во Львовской теме. Я же раньше только по делу общалась и как-то уже писала о том, что считала флуд, чем-то запрещённым и неприемлемым, потому что его всегда чистят. А сейчас расфлудилась совсем  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Ты заметила, что украинцы чего то редко стали на форуме бывать


Многих не видно, в скайпе все  :Yes4: 

*Машулька*, привет!!!  :flower: 

*Света*, не грусти, поедешь на встречу, познакомишься там со всеми, заимеешь себе друзей, всё будет как надо  :Yes4: 
Вот и *Маша* наша собиралась ехать,  знакомое и родное одно лицо уже есть  :Grin: 

Я убегаю семью кормить.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Срочно отбегаю, потом отпишусь...и тебе Ириш и тебе Светик...

----------


## СаньКА83

> Я вот тоже, ни разу ни с кем не встречалась. Готовлюсь в Питер ехать (надеюсь ни чего этим планам не помешает),


Светлана, я вроде тоже наметила поездку, живу не сказать что близко к столице, но все же 80км - это не 1800!!!!!! Если ищешь себе попутчика, то можем это дело обсудить!!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> тебе Ириш и тебе Светик...


А МНЕ?!!!!

----------


## Комик

> А так сладко пел....Мутный ты какой то.....
> А потом может вообще окажется, что Комик - это какая то тетенька развлекается!!!


Вот меня и раскусили. :Aga: 
Помнишь писала:



> Комик, не сваливай...пожалуйста...продержись))))). Скажу по секрету, были тут типа тебя веселые дяди, но...не долго музыка играла..


Да какой мужик сможет выдержать, конэшна жэншина! :Taunt: 




> Ехала в поезде и разговорились с одним мужчиной. Оказался забойщик.


Хороший забойщик, большой дефицит. Он правильно поступает, именно так все и происходит. :Aga: 
Но об этом не стоит, самому жалко смотреть, обычно ухожу :Aga: 
В эти выходные отдыхаю, в Москву не едем. Будем шашлык в деревне жарить :Grin: 
Поставил 25 литров вина из красной смородины. В прошлом году получилось великолепное, глядишь к новому году распробую :Grin:  (а может и кашкадром угощу :Blush2: )

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Комик,привет!!!посмотрела ролик "световое оборудование".дыма нет,а смотрится красиво все-равно!!!
и еще вопрос:как крепишь лучевое оборудование?сказали,что к стене надо.но это ж неудобно.какое на стойках есть?

----------


## СаньКА83

Да я ж тоже и баранину и грибы и баню (особенно зимой, когда напаришься и в снежок ныряешь, уууххххх) ЛЮБЛЮ! Возьмете в компанию?

----------


## Комик

> Комик,привет!!!посмотрела ролик "световое оборудование".дыма нет,а смотрится красиво все-равно!!!


Дым есть немного, но тяжелый (долгоиграющий)
Оборудование креплю либо на специальной штанге, если много, либо просто прикрепляю на колонки сверху, с помощью парашютной стропы с растяжкой из нескольких слоев резиновой ленты или просто ставлю на стол. Вот и весь секрет.
quote="СаньКА83;4134084"]Да я ж тоже и баранину и грибы и баню (особенно зимой, когда напаришься и в снежок ныряешь, уууххххх) ЛЮБЛЮ! Возьмете в компанию?[/quote]
Всех берем, вот сезон закроем свадебный и будем думать. :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Готовлюсь в Питер ехать


А ты где записывалась, у Инны на форуме? Искренне советую общаться и там тоже, если настроилась в Питер ехать. У тебя есть еще пол года, чтобы познакомится с девочками. Тебя конечно там встретят с распростертыми объятиями, но лучше...я так думаю, когда ты познакомишься уже в виртуале, тогда в реале получишь полный кайф!



> мы с тобою пересекались в теме "Диджеи не стреляйте в пианиста"


Да????!!! :Blink:  пойду посмотрю...чета я не помню...видно не очень тесный контакт произошел....



> Светлана, я вроде тоже наметила поездку, живу не сказать что близко к столице, но все же 80км - это не 1800!!!!!! Если ищешь себе попутчика, то можем это дело обсудить!!!!


Ну вот...уже есть зацепки! :Ok: 



> А МНЕ?!!!!


Машуня! Тебе без очереди!!! но не успеваю за всеми и читать и отвечать.... :Meeting: 




> Вот меня и раскусили.


 :Vah: 



> Сообщение от bycmarina  
> Комик, не сваливай...пожалуйста...продержись))))). Скажу по секрету, были тут типа тебя веселые дяди, но...не долго музыка играла..
> Да какой мужик сможет выдержать, конэшна жэншина!


Жалкооооо....так хорошо ты начал, а потом скатился...до бабочек с цветочками....а где же ваш тестостерон? ась? Розовые сопли у нас и дефффчатко могут пустить.... 
А про мужчин...В реале есть очень классные "парни", но сюда они перестали ходить, то ли скучно им тут, то ли еще чего...
На весь форум ведущих один Комик бродит и еще Василиса Премудрая, которая под девочку маскируется...
Ну еще Андрюша забегает....



> Всех берем, вот сезон закроем свадебный и будем думать.


Шо? опять воду мутишь??? Ты хоть скажи, когда у вас сезон то закрывается?
Если зимой, то зимой там уже столько всяких разных мероприятий на форуме....ууууу.....только выбирай....




> Комик-Немо.


на Немо не тянешь, потому что трындишь постоянно :Taunt: ....вот если б выразительно молчал, тогда ДА! Несоответствие какое то...
Человек-невидимка?
Мистер Икс?
А может вообще виртуальный герой...
Случай из моей жизни.
На одном форуме, одним барышням стало скучно. И одна из них зарегилась под другим ником с другого компа как мужик и давай девок по всякому эпотировать. Заигрывать с ними, крутить любовь, такие страсти кипели...караул! Потом начала свидание в скайпе назначать и разговаривать с ними через прогу изменения голоса. Короче развлекалась на полную катушку, пока не спалилась...Выставила одну неосторожную фото....

Так что очень мне конечно интересно, а покажет ли наша Гульчатай личико???? И действительно ли, что это личико будет принадлежать данному человеку...

----------


## Славина

> На весь форум ведущих один Комик бродит


И ведь успевает везде. И свадьбы работать и в навозе поковыряться и в скайпе свидание назначить, шустрый однако   :Grin: 




> Короче развлекалась на полную катушку, пока не спалилась.


 :Vah:  А чё, интересная мысль *Маришка*, дело к зиме идёт, времени поболее будет, смотришь и появится на форуме ещё какой-нибудь замаскированный МАЭСТРО, ой, ну вот ник уже и спалила  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А чё интересная мысль Маришка, время к зиме идёт, времени поболее будет, смотришь и появится на форуме ещё какой-нибудь замаскированный МАЭСТРО, ой ну вот ник уже и спалила


Ну вот... :Tu:  спалилась заранее... :Taunt: 

Пойду в теме полазаю, про которую ты сказала, где это мы там пересекались? Ну не помню и все тут!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Многих не видно, в скайпе все


Жалко...Я скайп отключаю, потому что у меня из за него инет тормозит, а если включаю, то по очень срочным делам...А вот от аси ничего не тормозит...

А где там все в скайпе? Так хочется поболтать иногда, придешь, а тут никого нет...Хотя, это в основном зимой происходит, сейчас точно времени ни на что не хватает.

----------


## Славина

> А где там все в скайпе


В чатах сидят.

А какой у тебя адрес, найди меня, если что  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> А я только с поезда, гуляли по Одессе в этот праздник.
> Где меня особенно торкнуло, так это концерт в городском саду на деребасовской. Играл духовой оркестр, а под него танцевали пары...правда в основном пожилые люди. Танго, вальс, народная музыка....





> Мой дед, мой папа, тоже были духовиками, в смысле играли в духовом оркестре. 
> Мне это очень близко и знакомо. Папа всю жизнь пытался привить нам с братом любовь к этому инструменту-трубе, так ничего и не вышло :))) Зато у него была целая детская девчачья группа, которая с удовольствием у него занимались и он очень ими гордился.


У нас тоже в интернате для сирот, где я работаю всю сознательную жизнь, несколько лет существует свой духовой оркестр,небольшой, но уже "сыгранный", и когда они исполняют что -то на улице городка(особенно 9 мая или в день города), я просто "упиваюсь"...
Например,"Ах, эти тучи в голубом..."
Счас фотку найду. покажу.Нашла. 9 мая этого года:
[IMG]http://*********org/2114421.jpg[/IMG] 
А еще есть барабанщицы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3060734.jpg[/IMG] 
Вообще, в нашем тихом провинциальном городке жизнь идет не так, как в капиталистической Росии, несмотря на близость (полтора км до заграницы- "касудааааааарства Эстоооооооооонии") :Taunt: 

Привет, жители страны, любящие флуд...Не потеряли Курочку-то? 
[IMG]http://*********org/2151284.gif[/IMG] 

А то я прихворнула малость...мой любимый Хронический Бронхит, с которым у нас был заключен пакт о ненападении, мирно существовали ЦЕЛЫЙ ГОД- с прошлой весны я о нем не вспоминала...потом прошлым летом в Одессу съездила - и-как рукой сняло...А тут не дотерпел,гад, напал на меня...И всего-то чуть чуть-на юг отчаливаю в понедельник, 29-го, а тут он меня с ног свалил......................
Но я тут, я все стараюсь просматривать....
Пишите...я буду в курсе всех дел! :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> У нас тоже в интернате для сирот, где я работаю всю сознательную жизнь, несколько лет существует свой духовой оркестр,


Ой, *Танюшка*, привет!!!  :flower:  Здорово как! :Ok:  А барабанщицы так вообще прелесть  :Tender: 

Глянула на трубы и сразу вспомнила, что они у нас всю жизнь лежали на шкафу, а мундштуков так вообще, видимо-невидимо разных было. Воспоминания нахлынули...

Ну вот и ты вздумала приболеть  :Tu:  это всё от усталости на нас наваливаются всякие бяки  :Yes4: 
Отдыхать себе нужно обязательно давать  :Yes4:  Выздоравливай!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Привет, жители страны, любящие флуд...Не потеряли Курочку-то?


Уряяяяя! Точно жизнь начинает налаживаться! Наша любимая Курочка появилась!!!!!



> Хронический Бронхит


 :Tu:  Танюш, вняв твоим наставлениям, теперь летом обязательно недельку на море будем выкраивать!!! Выздоравливай!



> У нас тоже в интернате для сирот, где я работаю всю сознательную жизнь, несколько лет существует свой духовой оркестр,небольшой, но уже "сыгранный", и когда они исполняют что -то на улице городка(особенно 9 мая или в день города), я просто "упиваюсь"...


ага...почему так? Но это точно..."упиваюсь"....

Ириш, нашла тему...
Блин,как будто не я. :Tu:  Я сейчас такая похренистка стала, воще не переживаю... Аппаратуру мы не купили, этот год сложноватый у нас...Деньги на другое надо...Но если ты мне эту тему показала, надо думать в этом направлении. Короче, буду думать...
Единственно вчера стойку для комбика купили, а то надоело все время куда то пристраивать. 

А тут народ к новому витку кризиса готовится...так что не знаю, как оно будет...



> В чатах сидят.
> 
> А какой у тебя адрес, найди меня, если что


Я не помню...это где надо смотреть то? этот адрес?

----------


## Славина

> Я не помню...это где надо смотреть то? этот адрес?


Он должен быть у тебя отражён в скайпе.

----------


## Курица

> ага...почему так? Но это точно..."упиваюсь"....


упиваюсь=от слова "упоительно"...помнишь:
"Как упиотельны в России вечера"...
ТАК упоительно играют, что я "упиваюсь" :Grin: 



> Отдыхать себе нужно обязательно давать  Выздоравливай!


Ой. пытаюсь...завтра свадьба, заключительная летняя...
И до 17 сент. ничего нет. Потому что с юга приеду только 12-13, так что не теряйте меня, мало ли чего, ежели что... :Meeting: 



> Наша любимая Курочка появилась!!!!!


Маринка :Tender:  КАК приятно. просто  :Vah: 



> Я сейчас такая похренистка стала, воще не переживаю...


вот и я...целый год, уйдя из завучей и работая на полставочки просто соцпедом (социальным педагогом-объясняю для тех, кто не в теме) , как говаривал Алёнин знаменитый гражданин города Таганрога,Антон Палыч,"по капле из себя раба выдавливала", раба своей работы основной...все  хотела запастись здоровым пофигизмом в вопросе реагирования на всякие-разные форс-мажоры в любимом сиротском учреждении...Вроде как стало получаться...Ан нет...сегодня директриса пригласила для разговора, мол, не чувствую ли я, что уже отдохнула, и что типа "пара-пора-рога-трубят"...Я ей своим видом ясно дала понять, что  :Nono: 
Но она попросила ооооооооооооочень подумать...вот и подумаю на море...

----------


## Солнце45

*Курица*, Таня, вот не знала, что бронхиты на море лечатся...прошлый год сразу после моря заболела...а в этом сейчас....уже почти выздоравливаю....
на море долго будешь?...я 17 собираюсь поехать...еще собираюсь только...день думаю, что рвану...а другой день...нее не поеду...и интересно сколько градусов вода будет во второй половине сентября? выздоравливай давай!

----------


## Курица

> Таня, вот не знала, что бронхиты на море лечатся...прошлый год сразу после моря заболела...


Света. на море лечится ВСЁ, главное-уметь заговорить-заболтать хроническую болезнь, и как только она потеряет бдительность, быстро-быстро её УТОПИТЬ, и сразу уплыть от того места, где сделала это чёрное дело, подальше!!!Попробуй!!! Очень действенный способ! Мною неоднократно проверенный. Только надо доооооооооолго забалтывать...я сижу часами в воде...таня Осинка свидетельница, подтвердить может, а также Оля-Леона, они в прошлом году мне компанию по несколько дней каждая составляли...присутствовали при моём "утоплении" бронхита :Yes4:  :Taunt: 



> на море долго будешь?.


Я отдыхаю в сан. "Геленджикская бухта" с 31 августа по 12 сентября.



> интересно сколько градусов вода будет во второй половине сентября?


Всех отдыхающих интересует вопрос о погоде в период отдыха на Чёрном море! 
 В начале мая вода в Туапсинском районе и в Туапсе не так горячо как в начале июля и августе, температура воды в Черном море ещё холодная 15 -18 градусов.
 В июне все отлично, вода около 20-23 градусов.
Июль - жарковато, вода 24-26 градусов.
Август - парилки, вода в море от 26 до 29 градусов.
Сентябрь - всё великолепно, вода от 21 до 25 градусов.
взяла *отсюда*

----------


## Солнце45

Таня, а почему в Геленджике? уже заказана путевка? я в Кабардинке прошлый год была...там море гораздо чище...а всего 7 км от Геленджика...и место бы тебе посоветовала))))) телефон дала бы даже))))

----------


## Курица

> уже заказана путевка?


да. я ж написала-еду в санаторий. :Meeting:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Ой и как я вас девочки понимаю, ремонт и стройка - это навсегда, особенно если в своем доме живешь (всегда что-то надо)


Это точно,всё в дом вкладываешь.....больше чем в себя....я тоже живу у в частном доме....и вся жизнь в ремонте ,то в доме,то во дворе))))

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ты заметила, что украинцы чего то редко стали на форуме бывать


Мариша, я ж тут.. не всегда успеваю что-то написать, но читать-читаю.. ну если вдруг не заметила иногда выпрыгивающую хохлушку:) :Yahoo: 



> Готовлюсь в Питер ехать (надеюсь ни чего этим планам не помешает), а как представлю сколько там незнакомых людей, многих даже на форуме не видела, то как то не по себе....


Ты, солнце, не переживай, я ведь не зря тебе писала( ты поняла , о чем я :Yes4: ) я тебя первая в Питере заобнимаю!
 каждый, кто побывал на реальных встречах, скажет тебе, что атмосфера там настолько дружелюбная, что после Тамадей ты удивляешься6 и как я без этих людей жил-то раньше?! :Blink:  :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариша, я ж тут.. не всегда успеваю что-то написать, но читать-читаю.. ну если вдруг не заметила иногда выпрыгивающую хохлушку:)


Алинчик, я наверное жадина-гавядина...Мне все мало!!!
 Доктор! выпишите мне таблетки от жадности...и побольше-побольше!!!!
А может это просто форум разросся? вот раньше зайду, а все украинцы сидят в куче и веселятся!!! ....понастольгировала...короче...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> упиваюсь=от слова "упоительно"...помнишь:
> "Как упиотельны в России вечера"...
> ТАК упоительно играют, что я "упиваюсь"


Тань да я поняла...Просто я удивилась, от чего так в душе стало...Как помнишь в каком то фильме..."Ты мне так сыграй, чтоб душа сначала развернулась, а потом свернулась, а потом снова развернулась..."



> Но она попросила ооооооооооооочень подумать...вот и подумаю на море...


Ага...на море как раз только думать о работе :Taunt: 



> Света. на море лечится ВСЁ, главное-уметь заговорить-заболтать хроническую болезнь, и как только она потеряет бдительность, быстро-быстро её УТОПИТЬ, и сразу уплыть от того места, где сделала это чёрное дело, подальше!!!Попробуй!!! Очень действенный способ! Мною неоднократно проверенный. Только надо доооооооооолго забалтывать...я сижу часами в воде...таня Осинка свидетельница, подтвердить может, а также Оля-Леона, они в прошлом году мне компанию по несколько дней каждая составляли...присутствовали при моём "утоплении" бронхита


интересно-интересно....я обычно так жир топлю...
Говорю :"Водичка- водичка забери ты все мои лишние отложения рыбкам на пропитание... :Taunt: " Тоже люблю часами покваситься в море, особенно когда волны....

----------


## Славина

> Как это нет? А под авой знак не видела? Букаффка "S" на синем овале


*Андрей*, так мы же ж девочки!!!  :Tender: 
Нам нужно, чтобы всё под носом было  :Yes4:  а не под авой, я вот тоже, пока ты носом не ткнул и не увидела, где твой скайп находится  :Grin: 

Всем приветик и доброй ночи, я вот намяукалась сегодня на работке, пойду принимать воздушные ванны и в коечку. Пока!

----------


## Alenajazz

> мой скайп не велик..


 :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Grin: 
Я пришла.
 :Dntknw:  :Laie 51: 
Никого нет.
Ушла.

----------


## СаньКА83

> Как это нет? А под авой знак не видела? Букаффка "S" на синем овале


да уже отправила приглашение на дружбу, еще вчера утром, а в ответ тишина :Tu:

----------


## СаньКА83

Доброго всем утра!!!!!
Уверена, что Танечку все безумно рады видеть!!!!!!! Спасибо ей за открытое сердце!  И все желают тебе, Татьяна, скорейшего выздоровления!

----------


## S1981

> И все желают тебе, Татьяна, скорейшего выздоровления!


Присоединяюсь!!!!!  :070: Прочь из головы все проблемы, утопить в море все недуги, вернуться в полной боевой готовности...... Скоро Новый год  :004:

----------


## СаньКА83

Светочка, привет! Набиваюсь к тебе в попутчицы до Питера, а ты почему-то игнорируешь меня :Tu: ?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ой. пытаюсь...завтра свадьба, заключительная летняя...


Курочка дорогая удачи  на сегоднящнюю свадьбу... и давай поправляйся ...... нам тоскливо когда кто то болеет   ...

всем добрый день !    кто то приходит кто то уходит  а в кучку собраться не можем  все в разное время встречаются..


пошла занимать оборону..ремонт продвигается...  муж вчера сказал неуёмная ты у меня ..другая сидела бы и радовалась  отпуску так ты опять со своим ремонтом....пришло бы время и сделали..всё  .....

а я обожаю делать ремонты...  клеить обои .....вообще люблю всё мастерить , декорировать , оформлять

 все шторы,портьеры ламбрекены .. для дома  шью сама  .....сейчас вот нашла  новый эскиз в детскую для малыша  штора 15000 стоит , а себестоимость я посчитала  где то 3000  ..понимаю что остальное это всё работа  да действительно потрудится придётся  но  по моему это того стоит 
 предвкушаю когда смогу всё закупить и сшить себе такое чудо....
[IMG]http://*********org/2127567m.jpg[/IMG]

скоро осень  ... люблю сухую осень ..с багряным заревом листвы   и солнцем  которое светит по особому  .. чуть обогревая, но давая надежду на тепло....

----------


## S1981

> Светочка, привет! Набиваюсь к тебе в попутчицы до Питера, а ты почему-то игнорируешь меня?


Не могет такого быть........ заходи в скайп поболтаем, или тебе здесь информация нужна? я ПО МОЕМУ ТЕБЕ В ЛИЧКЕ ЧТО ТО ПИСАЛА

----------


## sa-sha76

> мой скайп не велик..


а мой скайп вообще кошмар ..... без бутылки не разберёшься...(а нам нииизя  ) 

всё стало без моего веддома на английском языке как всё перепрограммировать чтобы он включался только когда я захочу а не вместе со включением компа....
и комп стал тормозить(мышка зависает намертво )  .... наверное в ремонт просится....
или вместо со мной в отпуск ушёл

----------


## S1981

Девочки, я с просьбой, кто проводит застольные анимашки, или любую движуху за столом, помогите материальчиком, вчера накидала план на свадьбу, боюсь что не хватит. Если народ будет не очень танцующий, надо хоть за столами их расшевелить.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Девочки, я с просьбой, кто проводит застольные анимашки, или любую движуху за столом, помогите материальчиком, вчера накидала план на свадьбу, боюсь что не хватит. Если народ будет не очень танцующий, надо хоть за столами их расшевелить.


Было бы очень здорово)))

----------


## Alenajazz

*sa-sha76*, 



> нашла новый эскиз в детскую для малыша


Шикарный вариант!!!!!

----------


## Курица

Сегодня-Праздник, и Курочка уже совсем здорова-здорова-здорова :Vah: 
(эт я медитирую)...Вроде осталось нанести боевой раскрас и собрать мысли в кучу.
Сценплан готов.
Из реквизита -Деревянная дудка типа свистка (спиртометр), надувные гитары и панковские парички для  :Laie 3: Рок-группы, и...еще один небольшой пакетик для НОВОГО номера, которым беременна. Если РОЖУ на этой свадьбе-напишу. :Tatice 06: 
Больше ничего.Флешка и сменная обувь.
До связи ночью тёмной...

----------


## S1981

удачи и легких схваток...  :Taunt:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Если РОЖУ на этой свадьбе-напишу.


Татьяна, удачных родов, чтобы все прошло гладко! :flower:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Забежала, посмотреть чего тут происходит :Yes4: 



> а я обожаю делать ремонты... клеить обои .....вообще люблю всё мастерить , декорировать , оформлять


рылась в ссылках, такой сайт классный был именно по ремонтам. Пока не нашла, позже может отыщу. Что мне там понравилось, так как правильно сочетать цвета...Короче как найду скину, сама увидишь, может пригодится



> или любую движуху за столом


Тут я пас...У нас за столом в основном все "тямуют"(кушают), ну могут поорать...Кричалки - это наше ФСЁ!!! Хотя не, на молдавских свадьбах пляшут, но сами...и не сидя, а стоя на стульях за столами. Фото есть, но я не дома, поэтому показать не могу :No2: 



> До связи ночью тёмной...


Приятно вам тут потусить, а я опять в мандры...с ночевкой... :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> опять в мандры..


Переведи, плиз. Я латынь забывать стала...  :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Флешка


Хорошо, все-таки, когда есть таки отверстие для флешки!!! :Taunt:  Все никак не могу забыть твою поездку за границу! :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, привет! Ну ты чего? Ты ж рядом с нами...я ж всегда так говорю когда

МАНДРОВАТЬ южн. зап. (немецк. wandern) путничать, странствовать, идти в путь

Ну это когда меня носит и я не дома...шатаюсь короче..... :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> а я опять в мандры...с ночевкой.





> Переведи, плиз.


 :Grin:  *Путешественница* одним словом, наша *Мариха*  :Yes4: 

Всем приветик!

Ездили с ребёнком на рынок, к учёбе собирали, что-то в какой-то момент, прямо силы покинули меня, еле пришкандыбала домой и рухнула. Сейчас пишу и буквы не узнаю, не пойму, что нажимать на клаве, то-ли англицкий шрифт, то-ли русский, чего это я, А?  :Blink: 

Всем удачи, кому в работе, кому в отдыхе, пойду наверное ещё полежу малость.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вчера натолкнулась на ютубе на старый роллик...2007 год...Но я его не видела...как то не видела и ФСЁ...Если кто не видел, то посмотрите....Сидела на кровати с ШИРОКО ОТКРЫТЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ и затаив дыхание...и только когда он закончился, я выдохнула...Уфффффф....( предупреждаю, это не про ведущих, а так...за жизнь...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DD...layer_embedded

----------


## Alenajazz

*bycmarina*, а мне почему-то представилось, что мандры - это такие мандариновые непроходимые леса......  :Taunt: 
Видимо, я хочу путешествовать: съездить в Италию или где там ещё мандарины растут???? А! В Греции, Абхазии, Турции, Испании!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/2101992.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> что мандры - это такие мандариновые непроходимые леса......


Красота! В мандариновых лесах не была еще...так же как и в банановых, апельсиновых, манговых...Короче понесло меня!
Самый любимый сок у меня - микс из тропических фруктов!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*sa-sha76*, 
еще раз хорошо порылась...и нашла!!! вот!
http://www.design-remont.info/

А непосредственно тебе
http://www.design-remont.info/idea/kids-room/



Цвет в интерьере - одна из самых популярных и отлично представленных на нашем сайте тем. Есть и отдельные галереи по детским комнатам, по фотографиям которых вы легко сумеете подобрать гармоничные и интересные цветовые сочетания.

А этот обзор можно назвать “стартовым”: т.е. прежде чем определяться с цветами и сочетаниями в детской комнате, имеет смысл посмотреть на принципиальную разницу между оттенками для разных возрастов. Ведь вы отлично понимаете, что в каждом возрасте восприятие мира меняется, а дети живут в окружении той обстановки, которую выбирают родители. Именно поэтому посмотрите, какие палитры, оттенки и сочетания рекомендуют для детских комнат опытные декораторы.

Но кроме оттенков, не стоит забывать и о рисунках (паттернах - для тех, кто предпочитает английское название): они также разные - для каждого возраста ребенка.

Цветовые палитры, которые мы здесь используем, созданы декораторами всемирно известного  холдинга Akzo Nobel.

А перед тем, как вы перейдете к просмотру палитр и рекомендаций, пару слов - о гармоничных сочетаниях. Чтобы не ломать голову, как сочетать понравившиеся цвета из 18 предложенных для каждого возраста, - можно использовать самое простое правило: выбрать любую “горизонталь” из 3 оттенков в каждой из палитр - это гарантировано будет отличное сочетание. Плюс - разнообразить палитру более светлыми оттенками этих цветов (это не относится лишь к возрасту до 3 лет).

Ну а если вы любите эксперименты или полагаетесь на свое собственное чувство цвета, - в этом случае наши палитры добавят разнообразия в ваше интерьерное творчество.

Отличная профессиональная шпаргалка по цвету!!!! ИМХО

http://www.design-remont.info/2010/0...dogo-vozrasta/

Это с этой страницы, дальше прокрути...а то у меня комп не грузит :Oj:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вас чего ролик не впечатлил?!!!

Ладно...А я скажу о чем я подумала после просмотра...
Жизнь такая штука, что даже если в шею тебе вцепилась целый прайд львов и в жопу крокодил, то все равно у тебя есть шанс на спасение!!!!

Прям такой философский ролик...

Всем пока!!!!

----------


## СаньКА83

http://i036.radikal.ru/1108/df/0c02768ebf5d.jpg
А вот такими абрикосами мы баловали себя на отдыхе, правда на фотке уже вечер, может не передает всей усыпанности веток, но думаю такие кадры редко встречаются!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вас чего ролик не впечатлил?!!!


У меня комп тупит. Я посмотрела несколько минут как это всё пробуксовывает.. На большее ... не хватило терпения...




> даже если в шею тебе вцепилась целый прайд львов и в жопу крокодил, то все равно у тебя есть шанс на спасение!!!!


Да, тоже так считаю.

----------


## Alenajazz

> вот такими абрикосами мы баловали себя на отдыхе


Ноги очень красивые.  :Yes4: Абрикосы мелковатые...  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ноги очень красивые. Абрикосы мелковатые...


ага...абрикосы- жердели! А ноги...ДА! :Ok:  Это твои? :Taunt: 

А у меня сегодня ютуб (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу) хорошо показывает, так что я наслаждаюсь. Вот! из кошачьей тематики...и бегу собираться...

У меня тоже кошак любитель в коробочки залазить

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbied...layer_embedded

----------


## Alenajazz

> кошак любитель в коробочки залазить


 :Taunt: 
И ведь самоуверенность-то какая!!!!
А моя Зяма явно в прошлой жизни была птицей. Любит гнездо мастерить. Всё так уминает вокруг себя, чтобы было похоже на гнездо. И периодически просится на шкаф - чтобы оттуда потом прыгать вниз. Икар прямо... С Дедалом... Два в одном..  :Taunt:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Ноги очень красивые.


вот, спасибо!



> А ноги...ДА! Это твои?


не поверите, но МОИ :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> не поверите, но МОИ


Почему это не поверим??? У самих ноги красивые! Поэтому допускаем наличие таковых у других. А вот мои ноги:

[IMG]http://*********org/2126591.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> http://i036.radikal.ru/1108/df/0c02768ebf5d.jpg
> А вот такими абрикосами мы баловали себя на отдыхе, правда на фотке уже вечер, может не передает всей усыпанности веток, но думаю такие кадры редко встречаются!


Замечательная фотография)))) а это где?

----------


## СаньКА83

> Замечательная фотография)))) а это где?


Это в Астрахани, за 1500 км от нас!

----------


## СаньКА83

> А вот мои ноги:


Да и не только ноги, эн, какая КОШЕЧКА! :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

По вечерам играли на пляже в волейбол. Сейчас компания распалась - у кого что... кто уехал жить в другой город, кто в другую страну... С танцорами своими хожу поиграть в волейбол, но .... не умеют дети сейчас вообще ни во что играть. Зачем вообще эти уроки физкультуры нужны???? На них ничему не учат! Считаю, что спортом дети должны заниматься в спортивных секциях, либо в спортивных классах - как я училась, а в школе - учиться читать, считать, писать, размышлять, логически мыслить...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Это в Астрахани, за 1500 км от нас!


А можно по подробнее,очень люблю путешествовать))) это в каком месте? Может ещё какие фотографии есть с этого места отдыха? буду вам очень признательна)))

----------


## sa-sha76

> sa-sha76,
> еще раз хорошо порылась...и нашла!!! вот!
> http://www.design-remont.info/
> 
> А непосредственно тебе


урааааа спасибоо  .....пошла смотреть...кухню атаковала вчера с заготовками но за выходные надеюсь  ремонт сделаю ну а финишная прямая к середине той недельки так как шторы ещё в кухню не успела отшить...да и декору хоцца 
добавить в прошлый год я сделала  вот такие часы из грампластинки и фруктиков пенопластовых
[IMG]http://*********org/2099802m.jpg[/IMG]
 в этом году идей мало  но всё равно что нибудь придумаю  ...

----------


## sa-sha76

всем огромный приветик у нас так тепло 20 градусов  нежусь на солнышке греюсь  такааая ляпотааа!...
вчера и сегодня не могла зайти на наш форум даже чуток занервничала..думаю ну вот опять у меня что то не слава богу  а сейчас всё отлегло успокоилась и пошла блуждать по страничкам  сайтов которые Мариша  нашла для меня ....
ЕСЛИ ЧТО ТО ЕЩЁ КТО ТО ЗНАЕТ  ГДЕ ЕСТЬ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ ШТУЧКИ ДЕКОРА...  КОЛИТЕСЬ.... Я НА ВЫ С ИНЕТОМ НА вы.

У МЕНЯ ОЧЕНЬ ТРУДНО ПРОЦЕСС ЭТОТ ПРОТЕКАЕТ  В ИТОГЕ ДЕНЬ СИЖУ ЗА КОМПОМ  А ПОДХОДЯЩЕГО НЕТ НИЧЕГО....
ой ОПЯТЬ БОЛЬШИМИ  НУ ЧТО ТЫ БУДЕШЬ ДЕЛАТЬ ПРОСТИТЕ......

----------


## Славина

> в этом году идей мало но всё равно что нибудь придумаю ...


*Сашуль*, вот ты выдумщица, молодец.

А я  раньше шила, вязала, что-то мастерила, всё это было тогда, когда не было возможности купить.
А сейчас в магазин пойдёшь и чего там только нет и какого там только нет, были бы деньги  :Grin: 
Поэтому сейчас не мастерю ничего. Хотя заниматься дизайном мне очень нравится. Всё спланировать до деталек пойти и КУПИТЬ! :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ещё по моему проекту дома сделаны на заказ: прихожая, компьютерный стол и в зале дополнения к посудному шкафу


оо да мы с тобой родняяяяя оказывается   я тоже вечно всё  придумываю
 все шкафы купе  ..кухонный гарнитур , прихожая.
..а в детской  для дочек так вообще отдельная ..тема всё от полочек до скамеечек  я придумывала  и муж делал или заказывал.....шторы ,покрывала и подушечки- думочки  всё шила сама целый месяц  (муж меня тогда называл швея -мотористка )
то что купить в городе вам под силу у нас это очень трудно  .поэтому делаю сама ... кстати у меня много вазочек  ручной работы и всевозможных подарочных бутылочек  ...
а часы пришлось ещё друзьям такие делать  ..упросили  в этом году хочу с крупой что то  сделать (а то только рамочки  из гороха на уме )
ой что то расхвасталась..понесло....

----------


## Славина

> веселого ремонта, а я поехал на помолвку...


А я и не знала, что ремонт может быть весёлым. Обычно слово РЕМОНТ, всех пугает  :Taunt: 

*Андрей*, удачи тебе. Пойду и я, а то присела тут на пять минут и.... затянуло ..

----------


## Alenajazz

*Сегодня День кино.* Поздравляю всех с праздником! У меня даже танец есть "Синематограф" - посвящён истории развития кино.
Профессий много, но
Прекрасней всех - кино
Кто в этот мир попал
Навеки счастлив стал!

(я в театральный поступала... Не поступила. Мог бы быть и мой праздник...)
А ещё сегодня - День рождения Фаины Раневской, нашей землячки. Фаина Фельдман. Вот памятник возле её дома-музея в Таганроге:

[IMG]http://*********org/2126457.jpg[/IMG]

_Фаина Григорьевна Фельдман (Раневская) родилась 15 (27) августа 1896 года в Таганроге. Ее отец, Гирши Фельдман, был самым богатым человеком города. Миллионное состояние Гирши Фельдман сделал на операциях с недвижимостью, а кроме того, он владел ювелирными фабриками, занимался нефтяным бизнесом. Мать актрисы, до замужества Валова, страстно любила музыку, была человеком кротким и ранимым. Семья жила в большом двухэтажном доме.
В пятнадцать лет Фаина Фельдман подружилась со знаменитой актрисой Алисой Коонен, отдыхавшей в Евпатории.
«По окончании гимназии решила идти на сцену, — пишет Ф. Раневская. — Решение уйти на сцену послужило поводом к полному разрыву с семьей, которая противилась тому, чтобы я стала актрисой. В 1915 году я уехала в Москву с целью поступить в театральную школу...»
В Москве Фаина обращалась в различные театральные школы, но везде получала отказ. Фельдман волновалась до обмороков. Заикаться она начинала с первых слов. Наконец ей удалось устроиться в платную театральную школу. Деньги, которые она взяла из дома, вскоре кончились, а тех, что она зарабатывала участием в цирковой массовке, явно не хватало. Отец сжалился и прислал ей перевод. Но когда она вышла на улицу, ветер вырвал деньги из ее рук. Фаина только вздохнула: «Как жаль — улетели...» Узнав о случае с деньгами, кто-то из ее знакомых сказал: «Это же Раневская, «Вишневый сад», только она так могла. Ты — Раневская!» И Фаина согласилась — отныне она будет Раневская. Правда, актриса говорила и другое: «Раневской я стала прежде всего потому, что все роняла. У меня все валилось из рук. Так было всегда»._

----------


## sa-sha76

> А я и не знала, что ремонт может быть весёлым. Обычно слово РЕМОНТ, всех пугает


ага  Ириш  весёлым он точно не может быть...наверное Андрей весёлого настроения пожелал  ..

а у меня муж уехал на открытие охоты да ещё и с ночевой  .. так что я девочка свободная могу и на девичник пригласить ,
кто за прошу голосовать  .....



> Вот памятник возле её дома-музея в Таганроге:


Алёнушка какая молодец просвещаешь нас....

----------


## Alenajazz

Где народ???? Ем котлеты. Аромат на всю флудильню....А никто не приходит.... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

Смотрю футбол по телику. Роберто Карлос в Ростове-на-Дону!!!! Анжи играет с Ростовом!!!!! Офигеть!!!! Могла ли я когда-то позволить себе подумать, что мой любимый футболист будет всего в 70 км от меня????????????? 
Анжи сейчас крутая команда... 

И хоть это не очень патриотично, но "болею" я сегодня за Анжи! Это;О сегодня выйдет уже играть. 

Котлеты доедаю. Салат ещё есть... Мазурка называется. Рецептик утащила с юбилея нашей форумчанки Элен2.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мазурка называется. Рецептик утащила с юбилея нашей форумчанки Элен2.


делись , давай, рецептиком.
 а то я пришла на запах котлет, а ты



> Котлеты доедаю.

----------


## Alenajazz

> делись , давай, рецептиком.


Заходи во Вкусные рецепты! Там ещё фруктовые шашлычки мне понравились. А я уже кофе пью. Будешь кофе со сливками???? 

[IMG]http://*********org/2183579.jpg[/IMG]

И ещё одна история про Раневскую:

_Раневская вспоминала, что в доме отдыха, где она недавно была, объявили конкурс на самый короткий рассказ. Тема – любовь, но есть ряд условий: в рассказе должны быть упомянуты Бог и королева, присутствовать тайна и немного секса. Первую премию получил рассказ, состоящий из одной фразы:_ *«О, Боже, – воскликнула королева. – Я, кажется, беременна и не знаю, от кого!»*

----------


## Alenajazz

И вот ещё:

_Раневскую о чем-то попросили и добавили:

– Вы ведь добрый человек, вы не откажете.

– Во мне два человека, – ответила Фаина Георгиевна.

– Добрый не может отказать, а второй может. Сегодня как раз дежурит второй._

----------


## KAlinchik

*Alenajazz*, Раневская - это вообще сила! балдею от ее чувства юмора!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет!Приехала с работы,настроение супер!Свадьба была замечательная очень чувственные молодые и замечательные гости!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Всем привет!Приехала с работы,настроение супер!Свадьба была замечательная очень чувственные молодые и замечательные гости!


очень рада за вас))))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всем привет!Приехала с работы,настроение супер!Свадьба была замечательная очень


Танюшка, умница!!! Я тоже только приехала! Свадьба прошла неплохо! Молодые были классные, замечательные ребята!!!
Невеста Олеся была и такой:
[IMG]http://*********org/2186683.jpg[/IMG]
И такой:
[IMG]http://*********org/2224570.jpg[/IMG]
В основном она и ее супруг были такие:
[IMG]http://*********org/2207162.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Всем кто не спит, доброй ночи!

Как жаль, что котлетки закончились, а то очень хочется кушать  :Grin: 

Я тоже с работы, правда не со свадьбы.

Вчера был такой нудный и неуютный вечер, что просто хотелось бросить микрофон посреди песни и убежать, вот такое вчера было состояние у меня. 
А сегодня не хотелось уходить, так как сами люди не отпускали, но режим есть режим, сегодня один позитив и не только  :Grin: 
Завтра ещё День шахтёра отбыть, самый главный наш праздник  :Yes4: 

Завтра к нам в город приезжает Наталья Могилевская и группа Реал О.

----------


## вера денисенко

Замечательные жених и невеста,сразу сказка вспомнилась "Морозко"))))чем-то на настеньку похожа))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> чем-то на настеньку похожа


Да невеста красавица!только...зачем ей такую башню грибовидную на голове смастерили :Taunt: 
А у меня вчера были 3 новых момента(в моём репертуаре)Во первых, я наконец-то сделала лотос-типа цветок(видела здесь на форуме)3 куска ткани(они посему-то разноцветные на форуме я имею в виду)...укладываем перекрестив друг на друга получается символичный цветок с 6-ю лепестками...У меня ткань огранза, которая с розовым оттенком, но переливается всеми цветами...ткань прозрачная, лёгкая,и тянется(что то же не маловажно)в центре обтянула тонкую фанерку метрового диаметра...вот на ней Ж и Н танцевали, а гости 6 челов поднимали и опускали "лепестки"....красяво!!!!
Во вторых...Наконец-то резала рубашки...а что делать? только эти молодые не пожалели свои рубахи...прошло супер эмоционально, гости соскакивали с мест, охали, ахали, смеялись и поражались, а как они в конце аплодировали...Да мои замечательные Ж и Н задарили мне сразу же 3 рубашки, теперь думаю будет проще нужно будет только раскрутить Ж на 1 рубашку!!!
И в третьих! Ж пообещал Н, если она родит мальчика купит ей синенькую машину, а если девочку-красненькую...гадали на первенца в машинки, здорово! С машинками ходили детки, прошло отлично!...ездить теперь Анечке на синей Мазде.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я раньше шила, вязала, что-то мастерила, всё это было тогда, когда не было возможности купить.
> А сейчас в магазин пойдёшь и чего там только нет и какого там только нет, были бы деньги 
> Поэтому сейчас не мастерю ничего. Хотя заниматься дизайном мне очень нравится. Всё спланировать до деталек пойти и КУПИТЬ!


Ириш, вот и я такая!
У меня появилась склонность к минимализму и практичности, чтоб в комнате было больше воздуха, а все пылезборники выкинула на помойку безжалостной рукой!
А с появлением интернета очень люблю смотреть советы ландшафтных дизайнеров, "квартирных", дачные проекты и вот тут уже выбираю из того, что нравится, ну и конечно по деньгам...А то у меня как в том тосте

Я имею желание купить дом, но не имею возможности.
Я имею возможность купить козу, но не имею желания".

Так давайте же выпьем за то, чтобы наши желания совпадали с нашими возможностями. :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

Спасибо, за Раневскую! Не знала от куда она родом.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ем котлеты.





> Котлеты доедаю. Салат ещё есть... Мазурка называется.





> А я уже кофе пью.


Слышишь!!!! МУЛЯ!!!!!......... НЕ НЕРВИРУЙ МЕНЯ!!!! :Taunt: 

пойду завтракать....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я имею желание купить дом, но не имею возможности.
> Я имею возможность купить козу, но не имею желания".
> 
> Так давайте же выпьем за то, чтобы наши желания совпадали с нашими возможностями.


  класс !!!  здорово  сказано.....

ребятки доброго денёчка всем  !!!

сегодня у меня на обед пельмени  ... а жаль....  котлеты вкуснее...  ничего завтра будет день успею ещё...пока только помечтаю о них....
....
 НУЖЕН СРОЧНО СОВЕТ ..
вчера доклеила обои под покраску  на кухне .... сегодня стою    и думаю а если оставить белыми стены пусть пока такие будут.. перекрасить всегда успею.....как думаете  пожелтеют а потом не закрасятся? ведь не зря же придумано в инструкции что обои  станут крепче только после покраски.....вот уж точно головная боль...ё-моё.......

----------


## Славина

> НУЖЕН СРОЧНО СОВЕТ .


*Саша*, крась обои  :Yes4: 

Зачем тебе белый, больничный цвет, выбери какой-либо светлый тон для начала, беж или что по твоему вкусу, а вот в более насыщенные тона ты всегда успеешь перекрасить  :Yes4: 
Я на минуточку, готовлю праздничный обед, а сюда набегами.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Славина*,* а почему праздничный обед мужу???? У него праздник? А у тебя ведь Днюха завтра, да???? (я уточнить...)*  :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> праздничный обед мужу???? У него праздник?


У мужа профессиональный праздник, День шахтера!  :Yes4: 




> А у тебя ведь Днюха завтра, да


Не, днюха у меня немного позже:))

А завтра другая дата, 3 года, как я на форуме  :Yahoo: 

Ой,  как то у меня всё в одну кучу  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У мужа профессиональный праздник, День шахтера


Поздравляем твоего мужа!!! Дай ему Бог всего о чем мечтается!



> А завтра другая дата, 3 года, как я на форуме


А тебе,Иришка, долголетия в любимой профессии и чтобы на нашем родном форуме тебе всегда было уютно, комфортно и интересно!!!




> Не, днюха у меня немного позже:))


А я знаю, когда!В последний день лета! Скоро будем поздравлять!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

Дорогие мои флудористанцы, ваша Курочка собирается собирать чемодан... :Derisive:  :Aga: 
Да -да. именно так- *со*-бирается *со*-бирать...Поскольку завтра вечером я вас покину до 13 сентября....Буду на полную катушку  :Vishenka 08: 
 :Cards:     и         :Connie 5: 


Только что пришли с Анастасией из монастыря-у нас там престольный праздник Успение Пресвятой Богородицы
*ЖЕЛАЮЩИМ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ТУТ*
 -пол России, как мне показалось, у нас-к дому на коляске не подьехать-всё заставлено машинами, п.ч. мы живем близко у монастыря...

----------


## Donskova-t

Танюша, рада за тебя.... как полно ты изобразила свои предстоящие занятия......Желаю тебе самого полного, самого настоящего отдыха... 



> у нас там престольный праздник Успение Пресвятой Богородицы


Я тоже молебен заказала... А еще сегодня молятся за всех учеников

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет!Сегодня закатала 11 литров томатного сока ммм...обожаю!Ну начало есть..надеюсь лень меня не обуяет,помидорки родились хорошо.После яблоневого спаса катала кампоты с вишней и сливово-вишнёвым гибридом и даже со смородиной чёрной немного сделала ну и крыжовника чёрного тоже добавляла.А сейчас пора соков..блин к фарфоровой свадьбе надо готовиться!!!А яблони висят ветви до земли...так много падают,как всё успеть?



> если оставить белыми стены


Саш я бы стены то же покрасила...



> выбери какой-либо светлый тон для начала


Иринка дело говорит,у меня весь дом под покраску!
Да Ира мужа с праздником,пусть зарплату ему в 2 раза повысят!



> В последний день лета! Скоро будем поздравлять!


И всё то Маша знает!А у меня в 1 день "осени" :Smile3: 



> ваша Курочка собирается собирать чемодан.


Много вещей не бери(половину не оденешь!)Танюшка там за меня отдохни,а то я уже почти 2 месяца отпахала...после отпуска :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Саша, крась обои





> Саш я бы стены то же покрасила...


ну вот что бы я без вас делала  а ?  всё  уррррраа..выкрасила и обои  плинтуса  всё  свеженькое  цвет нежный нежный  колер написано персик но у меня почему то даже цвет  спелого абрикоса...




> Иринка дело говорит,у меня весь дом под покраску!


у меня будет только кухня на пробу, если что  ..лиха беда начало.........



> Буду на полную катушку


давай конечно отдыхай ..набирайся сил  и положительных эмоций  ..помнишь как ты мне в мой юбилей сказала.? (я это так хорошо запомнила)....обязательно сделай праздник ..тебе нужны сейчас положительные эмоции ..а тебе и восстановится после бронхита нужно......
хорошего отдыха...шикарных  ощущений..вкусной  кормёжки  и приятных компаньонов и компаньонок....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Дорогие мои флудористанцы, ваша Курочка собирается собирать чемодан...
> Да -да. именно так- со-бирается со-бирать...Поскольку завтра вечером я вас покину до 13 сентября....Буду на полную катушку


Еле-еле на форум зашла :Tu: 
Танюша, то ты нас всех провожала, а теперь мы тебя. 
Солнечных денечков тебе и ласкового теплого моря....ну и мужчинку посмелее, чтоб с ним станцевать аргентинское танго в теплую южную ночь,на пляже :Blush2:  :Tender: 

Ждем тебя отдохнувшей, просоленной морем, обласканной солнцем и с кучей впечатлений!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

Таня,пусть море будет тёплым-тёплым и твой отпуск пройдёт замечательно))) привези ракушки)))и шум моря))))

----------


## вера денисенко

[QUOTE=ТАТЬЯНА55;4136714]Всем привет!Сегодня закатала 11 литров томатного сока ммм...обожаю!Ну начало есть..надеюсь лень меня не обуяет,помидорки родились хорошо.После яблоневого спаса катала кампоты с вишней и сливово-вишнёвым гибридом и даже со смородиной чёрной немного сделала ну и крыжовника чёрного тоже добавляла.А сейчас пора соков..блин к фарфоровой свадьбе надо готовиться!!!А яблони висят ветви до земли...так много падают,как всё успеть?




я тоже дела лечо и "анасы" из кабачков)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У мужа профессиональный праздник, День шахтера!


Супруга с праздничком!!!




> "анасы" из кабачков)))


это чего? сладкое или закуска?

----------


## Курица

> ну и мужчинку посмелее, чтоб с ним *станцевать аргентинское танго в теплую южную ночь*,на пляже


Спасибо за доброе пожелание...там увидим, как карта ляжет...
Так
 :Vishenka 18: 
или так 
 :Vishenka 04: 



> Ждем тебя отдохнувшей, просоленной морем, обласканной солнцем и с кучей впечатлений!!!


спасибо,Маринка!!! Очень на это рассчитываю!



> обязательно сделай праздник ..тебе нужны сейчас положительные эмоции ..а тебе и восстановится после бронхита нужно......
> хорошего отдыха...шикарных  ощущений..вкусной  кормёжки  и приятных компаньонов и компаньонок....


Сашенька, всё ты правильно написала. Только пусть кормежка(обещают 4-х разовое питание :Vah: )будет невкусной... :Taunt: понять меня могут в этом вопросе только такие пампушки, как я сама :049:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Супруга с праздничком!!!
> 
> 
> это чего? сладкое или закуска?


 это сладкое...если нужен рецепт то я выложу...вкус как настоящие консервированные ананасы....я теперь думаю,може нам кобачки в место ананасов продают)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Только пусть кормежка(обещают 4-х разовое питание)будет невкусной...


Ну ты даёшь, моя дорогая. Танго под вопросом, так и в другой женской радости хочешь себе отказать. И вообще, не худеть! Я люблю тебя такую.  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> это сладкое...если нужен рецепт то я выложу...вкус как настоящие консервированные ананасы....я теперь думаю,може нам кобачки в место ананасов продают)))


Конечно интересно! Рецепт нужен! :Aga:  





> там увидим, как карта ляжет...
> Так


 :Grin:  :Aga: (решила смайлики поставить, чтоб много не говорить)

----------


## вера денисенко

Берём 3-4 средних кабачков,очищаем их и нарезаем полукольцами примерно3-5 мл. и один лимон нарезаем кружочкам ,банки стерилизуем( 700 или 500 граммовые)...я обычно стерилизую в духовке 10 минут при температуре 220 гр. дальше на дно банки кладём один кружочек лимона и выкладываем нарезанные кабачки не много их утрамбовываем...дальше делаем сироп на 0,5 литра вода стакан сахара,20 грамов лимонной кислоты и на кончике ножа ванилин как закипит сразу заливаем банки и накрываем железными крышками на 10 минут,дальше этот сироп выливаем снова в кастрюлю и ещё раз за кипятим и снова заливаем в банки и закатываем...на 5 баночек 700 грамовых получается такой расклад на маринад:1,5 литра воды+3 стакана сахара и 60 грамов лимонной кислоты и пол пачки (маленькой)ванилина...мариноваться будет 2 месяца...вот я к новому году решила сделать...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*вера денисенко*, 
Спасибо Вера, очень интересно...Я ананасы люблю, но чтоб ананасы из кабачков?!!! :Blink:  :Grin:  Рецепт не сложный, попробую сделать...

----------


## S1981

Привет кашкадром!!!!!!! Выходные были бурными, так к вам и не заглянула не разу... Хочу сказать всем большое спасибо, поддержали, посоветовали, направили в нужное русло - свадьба прошла хорошо. Конечно, это не тот случай, когда все супер, но и плохого ни чего не было. Я своей работой осталась более чем довольна...
Со свадьбы забрал брат и до 7 утра пропели с ним в караоке, я обычно очень устою и сразу домой и спать, а тут Остапа понесло, погода супер, ночью 20 было. И знаете, сделала вывод, иногда просто необходимо снимать "стресс". Отдохнули чудесно, послушала много прекрасных песен, народ собрался достойный, один мужчина пел на 4 языках, все тихо и по-домашнему уютно и тепло....Вот вроде и все рассказала.......

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Спасибо за доброе пожелание


Танюша! Присоединяюсь! И желаю тебе легкого пути и приятного во всех отношениях отдыха! Главное: пусть окрепнет твое здоровье!!! И, конечно, пусть отдых принесет море положительных эмоций!!! Счастливого пути!!! Будем ждать твоего возвращения!!! Присядем на дорожку! :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Я вот тоже пришла высказаться...Чета я очкую...чтоб здоровья хватило...
Предстоит нестандартная свадьба...А чего нестандартная? А потому что на два дня и в том месте, где уже были две свадьбы...
Я о них писала как то...
Особенность свадеб в этой местности.
Выезжаем в 6 утра, значит встать надо в 5 :Tu: 
Свадьба гуляет до утра, но отползаем обычно в пол третьего ночи, потому что...да просто уже спать хочу!!!! Второй день начинают с 12 дня и опять до ночи...
Первый раз, когда там были, еле домой приползли. Когда туда же поехали во второй раз, на другую свадьбу, повторилось тоже самое...теперь третья свадьба...Блин, только бы здоровья хватило....

Всем ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ! :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

Всем доброго денёчка!

Девочки спасибо всем вам за поздравления, муж был приятно удивлён, у него глаза  расширялись так  :Blink:  когда я ему ваши поздравления передавала  :Grin: 

Вчера хорошо поработали, да и праздничек хорошо отметили с друзьями  :Yes4: 
На приезжих звёзд правда глянуть не удалось, самим работать нужно было.

*Курочка*, хорошего тебе отдыха и лёгкой дорожки и ни в чём там себе любимой не отказывай, ни в мужчинках,  ни в еде, ни в танцах, возвращайся молодой, красивой и самое главное, ЗДОРОВОЙ!  :Aga: 

Сегодня три года, как я на форуме.
Вот вспоминаю с чего всё начиналось? 
Также как и многие случайно наткнулась на этот форум, где было столько интересных идей, работала геологом первое время  :Grin:  наблюдала за не менее интересными людьми, сама не решалась как-то написать, а потом, потом изменились правила на форуме  :Yahoo:  и теперь я имею то, что имею, хороших учителей, наставников, а самое главное, у меня есть ВЫ, мои дорогие ДРУЗЬЯ!  :Yahoo: 

И я вас всех бесконечно ЛЮБЛЮ!

И приглашаю на поляну, жалко только, что она виртуальная.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Славина*, *Ирсен, поздравляю с 3-летием на форуме!!!!! Это уже приличная дата и говорит о стабильности отношений! Желаю тебе радости от общения с форумскими друзьями, новых друзей и новых прекрасных творческих и дружеских встреч!!!!*

Это - тебе!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/2163044.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## S1981

> Сегодня три года, как я на форуме.


Поздравляю, это на самом деле очень большой праздник, что мы все здесь!!!!



> И приглашаю на поляну, жалко только, что она виртуальная.


Спасибо, с удовольствием полакомлюсь, от шампанского правда откажусь, второй день "болею" после караоке......  :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> Ирсен, поздравляю с 3-летием на форуме!!!!!


Иринка, с юбилеем!!!!
Чтоб ты меня догнала и перегнала по времени нахождения на Форуме!!! :Tatice 04: 


Всё. я полетела!!!!!!!
Курочка отчалила к тёплому морю.
Не поминайте лихом.
Место встречи изменить нельзя!
Встретимся здесь же после 13 сентября!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Курица*, по традиции - машу чепчиком!!!! Счастливого пути и ровного загара!!!!

----------


## Славина

> я полетела!


Счастливого полёта, *Курочка*!

И я машу   :Laie 22:  До встречи!

*Алёнка*, спасибо за цветы, люблю розы  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> люблю розы


Знаю.  :Girl Blum2: 
Сама такая...  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> люблю розы


[IMG]http://*********org/2173064.jpg[/IMG] 
ё-МОЁ. ТОГДА И ОТ МЕНЯ!!!!!!!! :Taunt: 

Теперь уже точно-ушла!

----------


## Славина

> ё-МОЁ. ТОГДА И ОТ МЕНЯ


Ой, девчонки, вроде ещё и не ДР, а сколько цветов  :Blush2:  спасибо.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Теперь уже точно-ушла!


Эх, не успела сказать, чтобы от меня привет морю передала..... А море пахнет арбузами.  :Tender:

----------


## вера денисенко

Как же здорово отдыхать в начале осени,словно лето себе продлеваешь))))
*Славина*, я тоже поздравляю с юбилеем!!! Три года для короткой виртуальной жизни-это действительно не мало!!! Удачи вам в творческих поисках,чтобы ваша фантазия и вдохновение не покидало вас))))))))))

----------


## вера денисенко

ой....девочки меня на лирику пробило....скоро 1 сентября...нам с сыном в школу,а дочурка в далёком Питере пойдет на занятия...такое классное стихотворение нашла...

Дарите добрые слова
От сердца чистого дарите!
Ведь наша жизнь так коротка…
Вы дальше жить всем помогите!
Дарите тем, кто одинок
И тем, кто счастлив, жизнь проходит...
А вечной ДОБРОТЫ урок
Всегда признание находит.
Дарите добрые слова…
Что наша жизнь? Одно мгновенье!
И точно, кто-то ждет всегда
Когда на нас найдет прозрение.
Дарите добрые слова…
Прошу дарите без стеснения.
Любому доброта нужна,
Любому нужно окрыление!
А мы стесняемся порой
От всей души дарить признания
И остаемся за стеной
Обид, забот и ожидания.
Дарите добрые слова
Всем - незнакомым и любимым.
Дарите добрые слова,
Чтоб сделать этот мир красивым!

Автора не знаю..:(

----------


## вера денисенко

а вот прикольное...правда новогоднее....но время летит не умолимо быстро...

Новый год идет к нам в гости
Мы его отметим щас
Лишь бы целы были кости
А не так как в прошлый раз! 
к сожалению автора не нашла((((

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки, у кого есть огород,вы когда морковь выкапываете?

----------


## sa-sha76

> А где же Комик?


всем приветик !  я копаю картошку  так что наверное и Комик там же на поле  .....

Курочку дорогую успела проводить но  в добрый путь говорю её сейчас..а может и смс-ку отправлю...

сегодня стирали последнюю партию ковров так что  *дорогую Иришку поздравляю* так поздно...
пусть и дальше  твоё присутствие  и участие в жизни форума  благотворно сказывается на всех нас.....  общение с тобой всегда  поднимает мне  настроение.. так что и мужа с праздничком и тебя дорогая  С 3Х ЛЕТИЕМ  тоже  ..от меня цветы петунии но можно я их завтра тебе подарю? сегодня сил нет просто умираю спать.....(У МЕНЯ 3 ДНЯ ГОСТИ НОЧЕВАЛИ ,ТАК ЧТО СЕГОДНЯ КАК КОРОЛЕВА БУДУ В СВОЕЙ ПОСТЕЛЬКЕ СПАТЬ БЕЗ НЕУДОБСТВ  )




> девочки, у кого есть огород,вы когда морковь выкапываете?


в начале сентября   

*Мариша  всё будет хорошо* и твоя нестандартная свадьба пусть тебя не напрягает..ты умница,ВСЁ  СМОЖЕШЬ. главное накануне хорошо выспаться и отдохнуть, а учитывая что вставать в 5 то и ложись тогда пораньше...

----------


## maknata

Привет всем! А хотя.. сразу и пока! :Grin:  Достала уже жизнь кочевая! Я кажется в поезде уже больше времени провожу, чем дома :Taunt:  Вчера поздно вечером только приехала, сегодня ночью опять уезжаю. Но то хоть комп брала, сейчас не буду брать, так что пару дней даж почитать не удастся.Буду скучать :Tu:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Привет всем! А хотя.. сразу и пока! Достала уже жизнь кочевая! Я кажется в поезде уже больше времени провожу, чем дома Вчера поздно вечером только приехала, сегодня ночью опять уезжаю. Но то хоть комп брала, сейчас не буду брать, так что пару дней даж почитать не удастся.Буду скучать


удачной дороги)))))))) а мне так хочется поездить....я так вам по белому завидую)))))

----------


## maknata

> я так вам по белому завидую)))))


Ой, Вер, я уже как Маша из мультика хочу кричать :"Снимите меня, я уже накаталася уже!" :Taunt: 
В пятницу ездили в универ на встречу с деканом, там, когда мы в списки на общежитие не попали меня чуть инфаркт не разбил, лан, утряслось, ордер уже на руках, но выдали нам его уже почти в 5 вечера, комендант уже не стала никого поселять, да и надо было дома выписаться, иначе бы всё равно не поселили... Вырваться из Симферополя в конце сезона весьма проблематично, в субботу уехать не удалось, в воскресенье были билеты на странный поезд (даже кассирша удивилась - раньше такого не было и в каждом вагоне мест как в общем вагоне :Blink: ) Как потом оказалось в авральном режиме ввели дополнительный поезд, даже не поезд -  обычная электричка, только график как у скоростной. Но ехать с 9.40 до 15.40 в электричке весьма проблематично для  :Jopa:  и спины. К тому же надо было ещё 2 часа подождать следующую, которой потом вместо положеных 1,5 часов мы плелись почти 2,5... Походка после этого была как у моряка :Taunt:  
Сегодня пошли выписываться - млинннннн..... паспортный стол выходной!!!! Ёлы-палы! Пришлось искать телефон начальника паспортного отдела, тот оказался в области, сдаёт отчёт. Но слава Богу, и хорошим людям, вошёл в наше положение, позвонил одной из своих подчинённых, та согласилась выйти на пять минут и выписать нас. Теперь вот обратно в Симф, бум поселяться.. Ток вот незнаю в каком состоянии там комнаты, мебель и прочее. Может хоть какой то косметический ремонт придётся делать, может не придётся, нашла дома вполне приличные шторы и гардину - дочка орёт :"нафик ты их будешь тащить? А может там дадут?" А если не дадут? Ездить часто далековато и дороговато.. Прям не знаю, что делать? В общем, пока всё устаканиться -  у меня крыша съедет.... :Dntknw:  :064:  :043:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*maknata*,  Наташа, я давно нашла способ, как занять себя в дороге. Слушаю на аудиоплеере книги. В интернете их на любой вкус. Даже дорогу на дачу занимаю этим приятным процессом. А сейчас маме купила такую же штучку. Она у меня после инсульта, особо никуда не ходит. Так ей так понравилось! Вяжет - слушает, на кухне что-то делает, а в ушах наушники.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Теперь вот обратно в Симф, бум поселяться..


Я правильно поняла, ты меняешь место жительства?

----------


## maknata

> Я правильно поняла, ты меняешь место жительства?


Почти :Grin:  я теперь в поезде жить буду :Taunt: 
Да нет, это дочка там учиться будет, в общежитие её поселяю...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> это дочка там учиться будет,


Выросла девочка. В моей памяти она ещё слишком юная, чтобы от мамы далеко.  :Smile3:  Время летит. Удачи ей и большой!

----------


## maknata

> Выросла девочка.


Да, Ириш, выросла... Хотелось бы, чтобы она подольше была вот такой
, но увы, она уже вот такая

и вот такая

и пора её уже отпускать... эх, пока привыкну к этой мысли...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И приглашаю на поляну, жалко только, что она виртуальная.


ого! Вчера тут оказывается банкет был?!!! Ну вооооот... :Tu: 




> Также как и многие случайно наткнулась на этот форум, где было столько интересных идей, работала геологом первое время наблюдала за не менее интересными людьми, сама не решалась как-то написать, а потом, потом изменились правила на форуме  и теперь я имею то, что имею, хороших учителей, наставников, а самое главное, у меня есть ВЫ, мои дорогие ДРУЗЬЯ!


В каких то моментах права поговорка "что все что ни делается, то все к лучшему!"...Ну по крайней мере я так обычно себя успокаиваю. А здесь прям в кон! :Ok: 



> Ирсен, поздравляю с 3-летием на форуме!!!!! Это уже приличная дата и говорит о стабильности отношений! Желаю тебе радости от общения с форумскими друзьями, новых друзей и новых прекрасных творческих и дружеских встреч!!!!





> Иринка, с юбилеем!!!!





> Поздравляю, это на самом деле очень большой праздник, что мы все здесь!!!!





> Славина, я тоже поздравляю с юбилеем!!! Три года для короткой виртуальной жизни-это действительно не мало!!! Удачи вам в творческих поисках,чтобы ваша фантазия и вдохновение не покидало вас))))))))))





> дорогую Иришку поздравляю


ага... :Taunt: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: - это розы :Grin: 
 :Oj:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариша всё будет хорошо и твоя нестандартная свадьба пусть тебя не напрягает..ты умница,ВСЁ СМОЖЕШЬ. главное накануне хорошо выспаться и отдохнуть, а учитывая что вставать в 5 то и ложись тогда пораньше...


Спасибо Саш за добрые слова...
Я в юности котировалась как спринтер, а стайер - это мне трудновато. Видно такой и осталось, так что хожу и себя успокаиваю, что все когда закончится и эта свадьба тоже. Просто уже знаю, как они там гуляют ( от куда только сил берут сутками гулять :Blink: ), вот и волнуюсь. С простыми уже не волнуюсь, вернее не переживаю, а волнение конечно есть...а тут этот марафон двухдневный...Вот поэтому и трясусь :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сегодня пошли выписываться - млинннннн..... паспортный стол выходной!!!! Ёлы-палы! Пришлось искать телефон начальника паспортного отдела, тот оказался в области, сдаёт отчёт. Но слава Богу, и хорошим людям, вошёл в наше положение, позвонил одной из своих подчинённых, та согласилась выйти на пять минут и выписать нас.


Хороший у вас паспортный стол...



> Наташа, я давно нашла способ, как занять себя в дороге. Слушаю на аудиоплеере книги. В интернете их на любой вкус. Даже дорогу на дачу занимаю этим приятным процессом. А сейчас маме купила такую же штучку. Она у меня после инсульта, особо никуда не ходит. Так ей так понравилось! Вяжет - слушает, на кухне что-то делает, а в ушах наушники.


И у меня, Ирин, точно так! В поезде, в очереди, на огороде, за уборкой...Кучу книг переслушала и лекций. Мне нравится очень, на почитать книгу, времени не хватает. Я начала слушать книги, которые или вообще не читала или очень давно и тогда не поняла, например "Идиот", "Анна Каренина", Ремарка, " Война и Мир". И мои любимые авторы Акунин. (ой, чейта меня понесло :Taunt: )

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Выросла девочка.


 :Yes4: 

Всем ДОБРОЕ УТРО! 

Новостей особых нет у меня...короче, обычная повседневная деятельность...А у вас чего?!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я начала слушать книги,


а у меня девчоночки слуховое восприятие наверное не то  ,мне нужно читать.. я даже когда много материала нового скачаю  себе ... стихи ,сценки .....я сначала распечатаю на листках проработаю а  потом на компе правлю..вот такая я старушка-консервативная в этом плане....



> короче, обычная повседневная деятельность...А у вас чего?!!!!


у нас тоже повседневная ....... поймала себя на мысли что рванула бы с тобой на ту двухдневную свадебку...ну люблю именно такие мероприятия ..... у себя в районе я по ним специализируюсь  (а раньше вообще я одна вела  сейчас по моим материалам  видео  и другие  ведущие работают..)все сначала боялись  второго дня а сейчас ведут....второй день проще вести уже в знакомой аудитории а мне порой приходится вести  у абсолютно незнакомых..часто бывает что первый день в городе а второй у нас справляют  а  вот тут  конечно дааа....туговато  ...

 а у меня сегодня  с утра такой настрой не очень .......себя во сне видела в свадебном платье в котором венчалась, а внизу оно почему то чуток порвано  и ко мне подходит моя бабушка (она умерла 3 года назад )и говорит .....конечно  платье тебе мало не было бы мальчика  тогда бы и по фигурке было...
проснулась и как то не хорошо..к чему свадебное снится а ?




> Хотелось бы, чтобы она подольше была вот такой


такаяяяяя  девочка !!!!!наслаждалась просмотром фото  ..счастья ей и успехов......



> я теперь в поезде жить буду


вот везуха то ..... тук-тук-тук...

девчонки а у нас 5 ноября в город приезжает Ирина Круг ....... я так хочу на это концерт ,а муж боится  .....восемь месяцев будет  но я так хочуууу. а как аргументировать что всё хорошо будет  если на местах сидеть то ведь толкучки ннее будет  .....

с добрыыыым утрецом всех.....  вернее днём  ..что то я зарапортовалась..  приглашаю на винегретик и на морковку по корейски..обожаююю   такую штучку......но жаль что нельзя её  мне.....

----------


## S1981

Утро добрым не бывает, но все равно всем привет.!!! Девчонки и мальчишки, что-то как-то я под устала. Вчера взяла себе еще одну свадьбу, теперь переживаю. Еще во время встречи мое подсознание кричало: Пошли всех подальше!!!!!!!!!!!!. Но нет.. блин. Свадьба уже в эту пятницу, она - богатая москвичка, он- скромняшка из деревни, она всем рулит, ни чувств ни эмоций я не заметила, плюс еще сестричка, которая пыталась все время учить меня как надо проводить свадьбу, чтобы всем было весело..... фамилию невеста не берет, родителей жениха за людей не считает, обряды, породнения ее не интересуют, ей нужна без башенная пьянка со смешными конкурсами, где будут глумится над гостями.. В конце разговора я все-таки поставила все точки над и. Сказала, либо вы соглашаетесь с моей программой и моим ведением, либо нам не по пути, предложила заглянуть в контакт, где подробно написано, кто я, чем занимаюсь, и что проводить не буду. Утром пришла смс, что они со всем согласны. Но меня это мало успокаивает, дадут они "стране угля"......

----------


## S1981

> обожаююю такую штучку......но жаль что нельзя её мне.....


Неправда!!!! Можно все, организм в таком состоянии всегда дает правильные советы, если хочется, значит не хватает, просто надо аккуратно и по чуть.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всё! К Фарфоровой свадьбе готова! :Vah: мало спала несколько ночей...всё ушла! мне НЕ ПУХА!

----------


## S1981

ни пера, ни жезла  :Taunt: Удачи!!!

----------


## Кусик

> я тоже дела лечо и "анасы" из кабачков)))


Верочка, напиши пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> восемь месяцев будет но я так хочуууу. а как аргументировать


Я ходила на концерт цыганского театра именно на этом сроке. Очень хотелось именно  цыганское искусство посмотреть-послушать. Чувствовала я себя хорошо, даже танцы ставила на конкурс (обратились ко мне воспитатели детского сада с просьбой поставить им рок-н-ролл, вот я и ставила - меня на машине привозили-увозили... Я была большая как дом!  :Taunt: )
Помню, что получила на том концерте массу положительных эмоций. А если что не понравится - уйдёте.

----------


## sa-sha76

ребятки что то   я уже не тихо беспокоюсь  где комик ?он так внезапно пропал  ..заболел что ли ?блин  хоть бы для связи кому то в скайпе сказал что типа всё ок  ..а то  наши ряды редеют (курочка на море..комик  не знаем где....  Андрей  мельком  ему с нами скучно  с женчинами.. Наташа в поездах..).



> Я ходила на концерт цыганского театра именно на этом сроке. Очень хотелось


спасибо Алёнушка  ..вот и мне ооочень хочется..муж   сказал посмотрим на твоё самочувствие, но  если всё ок то наверное  мечта сбудется...

всем уже спок. ночи.......  вас не дождаться  а то бы пловом угостила ... готовила по Курочкиному рецепту  ммм сказка  просто......
.мы картошку докопали  ,ремонт на кухне закончен ,
 завтра дочек в школу собираю проверяю боевую готовность ...
 у нас  у девочек  волосы до попы..так в школе сегодня сказали  с причёсками.... опять  плести по часу..(но мне нравится  ..дочки потом такие  красотулечки.....)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Лучше готовь "экспромты" на случай явного вмешательства сестры и "глумления" над гостями.


ТОЧНО ТОЧНО   ..ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ПРИГОДИТСЯ .. а главное  Светик настройся не принимать ничью сторону , что творят молодые  это их воспитание..а то как ведёт себя ведущая с гостями  ..это уже другая тема 
 я стараюсь нейтрализовать но если  плохо получается стараюсь гостей занять побольше и не обращать внимания  на реплики...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Да мне как то...сейчас ..от самого себя скучно...


ЭТО ЧТО ТАКОЕ В НАШИХ РЯДАХ ОПЯТЬ ДЕПРЕСУХА ?
ОНА ЖЕ ЗАРАЗА ТАКАЯ ПЕРЕДАЁТСЯ  
..СЕЙЧАС ВСЕ КТО ЗАЙДУТ ВО ФЛУДИЛКУ  БУДУТ ЗАРАЖАТЬСЯ..

ВЫШЕ НОС НЕ ПАДАТЬ ДУХОМ  .
..ой опять большими напечатала..  простите извиняюсь..... невнимательная  ..пишу бегом
таак срочно нужны  для поднятие настроя  у Андрея..... ноги...какие же бы тебе показать ?
...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ..СЕЙЧАС ВСЕ КТО ЗАЙДУТ ВО ФЛУДИЛКУ  БУДУТ ЗАРАЖАТЬСЯ..


Нифига!!!!!Настроение,супер!Фарфор пошёл на УРРРА!!!!Впечатлений масса,получила моральное удовлетворение от свадьбы!
Ой,блин-ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!

----------


## Комик

> ребятки что то я уже не тихо беспокоюсь где комик ?он так внезапно пропал


Спасибо Саша! :flower:  Все в прядке!Комик здесь, просто был неделю в деревне без связи. :Aga: 
Надеюсь, Вы не скучали здесь без меня. :Grin: 
Пошел перечитывать форум, за эту неделю вижу много всего нафлудили. :Aga: 
Привет кашкадром! :flower: 
Застрял в деревне на неделю, благо в последние выходные августа, работу не брал. :Aga: 
Зато, без интернета столько дел сделал!!! :Taunt: 
Все-же инет, это и вредная :Grin:  и в то-же время полезная штука. :Ok: 
Рад всех вновь видеть здесь :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> без связи..


" За связь без брака!" (плакат в отделении связи)
Вяжу. Подруга попросила связать шарф и рукавички (в плюс 30 градусов...) её сыну-студенту. Образцы свяжу сейчас и принесу ей завтра. На работе идёт набор детей в коллективы. 
Сегодня в моём новом коллективе ("Лимузин") уже было родительское собрание. Пришло много новеньких. :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Уже наступило 31 августа и можно поздравлять нашу красавишну Ирсен с днём рождения!!!!!!*

*Иретта!!!! С праздником тебя! и счастья! Во всех его проявлениях!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2199633.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

Тоже присоединяюсь к подравлениям!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Удачи,любви и крепкого здоровья!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

ИРИШЕЧКА  !Проздравляю  ТЕБЯ ...... кто ходит в гости по утрам тот поступает мудро  парам пам  пам  
В ЭТО УТРО  МЫ РЕШИЛИ ТЕБЯ ДЛЯ НАЧАЛА ПОРАДОВАТЬ НЕ ЛЮБИМЫМИ РОЗАМИ А ТАКИМ ВОТ СЛАДКИМ БУКЕТИКОМ  
всё равно на фото плохо видно  а в реале  поверь  это красиво...
[IMG]http://*********org/2185320m.jpg[/IMG]
*с днём рожденья дорогая ,вряд ли девушка другая может столь же быть мила , 
мы желаем бесконечно  ,чтоб  ты такой ...............................осталась  вечно...!*

жди сюрпризиков....  день долгий

----------


## Анастасия flu

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ Я ВЕРНУЛАСЬ:) с отпуска маленький фото отчет

УФА ГОСТИННЫЙ ДВОР я и муж

----------


## Анастасия flu

ИРСЕННН желаю счастья и безграничного вдохновения

----------


## S1981

> ЭТО ЧТО ТАКОЕ В НАШИХ РЯДАХ ОПЯТЬ ДЕПРЕСУХА ?


Какой чудесный день :Smile3: ля-ля, работать мне не лень :Smile3: ля-ля, со мной мои друзья кашкадромовцы :Smile3: и песенка моя--ля-ляляля :Grin: Всем доброго утра и замечательного настроения. 
Комик с возвращением....  :Yahoo:

----------


## KAlinchik

Иринка, позволь и мне тебя отхеппиздить!!!!!!!!
Желаю тебе всего-всего самого наилучшего, и побольше!ПОБОЛЬШЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> и побольше!ПОБОЛЬШЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


и шоб на все это хватило ЗДОРОВЬЯ!
(кто о чем, а вшивый о бане :Taunt: )

Ириша, с Рождением тебя!!!! Я тебя ЛЮ! :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> УФА ГОСТИННЫЙ ДВОР я и муж


ООООООО!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Окрыленная

Девочка моя, милая, нежная... СЧАСТЛИВАЯ!!! С Днем рождения тебя, родная моя!!
*Рожденные 31 августа* с удовольствием посвящают себя служению обществу. Какую бы роль ни исполняли эти люди, они всегда приковывают к себе внимание окружающих. Прекрасные родители, верные друзья, исполнительные работники — перечислять достоинства рожденных в этот день можно до бесконечности. Многие из них просто не способны оставаться в стороне, когда происходят события, так или иначе влияющие на жизнь тех, кто им по-настоящему дорог. Ради счастья других они нередко готовы пожертвовать собственным благополучием, но, как ни странно, остаются от этого только в выигрыше. Рожденные 31 августа владеют непревзойденным талантом общения. Они без труда находят общий язык с представителями любых социальных кругов. Почтенный профессор с удовольствием поговорит с уличной торговкой о перспективах экономического развития общества, причем оба останутся вполне довольны друг другом. Наделенные психологической проницательностью, рожденные в этот день способны влиять на мысли и настроения окружающих и, возможно, даже просвещать их, подтягивая до своего уровня. Иногда, правда, бывает и так, что рожденные 31 августа попадают в прямую зависимость от взглядов других людей. В этом случае они должны хотя бы на время приостановить «хождение в народ», чтобы обстоятельно разобраться, насколько справедливы заинтересовавшие их утверждения. Рожденные 31 августа обладают неповторимым шармом, который привлекает к ним даже тех, кто не всегда разделяет их взгляды по важнейшим вопросам мироустройства. Рожденные 31 августа охотно соглашаются быть членами команды, но судьба часто делает из них лидеров. Такой расклад вполне соответствует их способностям — например, умению быстро принимать решения в критических ситуациях, — однако чересчур большая ответственность нередко ставит рожденных в этот день на грань нервного срыва. Обычно рожденные 31 августа испытывают отвращение к хвастовству. Многие из них весьма критически относятся к претенциозному и лицемерному поведению. Их замечания и комментарии могут носить иронический или даже неприятный оттенок, а их остроты проникают очень глубоко. Пожалуй, рожденным в этот день не помешает научиться тактичности, которая только приумножит их достоинства. Как правило, рожденные 31 августа без труда находят свою дорогу в жизни. Однако время от времени им приходится искать равновесия между многочисленными общественными занятиями и личными потребностями. Для психологического благополучия им полезно иметь отдушину, любимое хобби, в конце концов, пусть даже порочное увлечение, способное придать остроту ощущениям. В противном случае эти люди слишком рано состарятся душой. 
Числа и планеты

Рожденные в тридцать первый день месяца находятся под влиянием числа 4 (3+1=4) и планеты Уран. Поскольку только 7 месяцев в году содержат 31 день, то это не совсем обычное число для дня рождения, поэтому тех, кто появился на свет 31 августа (31 января, 31 марта и т.д.), бывает достаточно трудно понять. Управляемые числом 4 тяжелы в общении, многие из них любят поспорить, поскольку они часто по-другому смотрят на вещи, нежели другие. Они также совершенно не умеют воспринимать отказ. Быстрые и взрывные импульсы Урана могут выражаться во внезапной смене настроения. Это качество акцентировано у рожденных 31 августа благодаря изменчивым чертам Меркурия, управителя Девы, и его тесной связи с Ураном в вопросах коммуникабельности. 
Таро

"Четвертая карта Старшего Аркана изображает Хозяина, правящего миром посредством мудрости, первоисточника своей власти. Хозяин - глубокий и могущественный, его авторитет непререкаем. Позитивные ассоциации, связанные с этой картой, - сильная воля и устойчивая энергия; неблагоприятные качества включают в себя упрямство, тиранию, даже грубость. 

*Совет*

Ищите внутренний стержень. Проводите больше времени наедине с собой, постарайтесь уменьшить потребность в одобрении или внимании. Найдите хороший баланс между забавой и ответственностью. Развивайте в себе способность ценить других. 
*Сильные стороны*

динамичность, влиятельность. умение снять напряжение 
*Слабые стороны*

зависимость от общества, неуемность 
Мысли вслух

Вы знаете историю про Мышь из Города и Мышь из Деревни? 
В этот день родились

ГАЙ ЦЕЗАРЬ КАЛИГУЛА (римский император) ГЕРМАН ЛЮДВИГ ФЕРДИНАНД ГЕЛЬМГОЛЬЦ (немецкий ученый, автор фундаментальных работ по физике, биофизике, физиологии,психологии) ТЕОФИЛЬ ГОТЬЕ (французский писатель, «Капитан фракасс») УИЛЬЯМ САРОЯН (американский писатель, лауреат Пулитцеровской премии) РИЧАРД ГИР (киноактер)
 Люблю тебя!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> а у меня девчоночки слуховое восприятие наверное не то ,мне нужно читать.. я даже когда много материала нового скачаю себе ... стихи ,сценки .....я сначала распечатаю на листках проработаю а потом на компе правлю..вот такая я старушка-консервативная в этом плане...


ааааа...
Кстати материал я тоже должна читать с листа, на слух плохо воспринимаю. А вот художественную литературу, лекции - нормально! В школе за обедом все время слушала передачу "Театр у микрофона", очень нравилось, вот наверное и привыкла



> а у меня сегодня с утра такой настрой не очень .......себя во сне видела в свадебном платье в котором венчалась, а внизу оно почему то чуток порвано и ко мне подходит моя бабушка (она умерла 3 года назад )и говорит .....конечно платье тебе мало не было бы мальчика тогда бы и по фигурке было...
> проснулась и как то не хорошо..к чему свадебное снится а ?


Ой, Саша, чему быть, того не миновать....
а чувствуешь непокой, сходи в храм, закажи бабушке панихиду, поставь свечи, своей святой, обязательно Богородице...и не думай о плохом! Только позитиффф!

п.с. А я плов готовлю!!!! с бараниной! ( пока от Комика дождешься баранины, вся мхом зарастешь :Grin: )

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А я плов готовлю!!!!


Мариш, это ты в честь Иришки нашей дорогой так стараешься!!! Вечерком(или за обедом) с мужем под плов винца натурального,своего выпьете за ее здоровье!!!

ИРИШКА!!! От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с восемнадцатилетием!!! Больше тебе не дашь! Оставайся такой же доброй, отзывчивой и нежной!!! Какой мы все тебя знаем и любим!!!  Ты наша красавишна-королевишна!!! Здоровья тебе крепкого, настроения только солнечного!!! Любящего и заботливого мужа!!! Уважительного и внимательного сына!!! И еще желаю тебе исполнения всех твоих желаний!!! :Tender:  :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

Девчоночки, спасибо, мои родненькие, я вас всех очень-очень ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

----------


## Комик

> Девчоночки, спасибо, мои родненькие, я вас всех очень-очень ЛЮБЛЮ!!!


Позволь и мальчику (вернее дедушке :Grin: ) от всей души поздравить тебя с Днем Рождения! :flower: 
Ириша, я просто желаю тебе счастья! :Yes4: 
Эти тюльпаны весенние, растут у меня в деревне, пробуждаются и радуют глаз своей красотой. :Aga:  
Вот и тебе желаю пробуждаться каждый день с радостью и цвести как эти цветы.
[IMG]http://*********net/1924741.jpg[/IMG]
зы
Я все-же успел к концу лета сделать себе баньку. :Taunt: 
Глядишь, может кого из кашкадрома у себя в деревне попарю. :Grin: 
Зацените, вроде нормально получилась:
[IMG]http://*********net/1914501.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> желаю пробуждаться каждый день с радостью и цвести как эти цветы.


Спасибо, *Комик*! Я постараюсь  :Yes4: 




> Зацените,


А банька классная получилась  :Ok:  не зря неделю пропадал  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Иринка!С днём варенья тебя!!!
С днём  рожденья тебя поздравляю!
Счастья, радости желаю,
Чтоб удача улыбалась,
И валюта приживалась,
Не худеть и не полнеть
Формы стройные иметь.
Чтоб друзья боготворили,
А родные не бранили,
На Канарах отдыхать,
Ананасы поедать.
Можно рябчика вкусить
И винцом его запить...
Чтобы дом, машина, дача
Были легкою задачей,
И решались без трудов
Силой лишь волшебных слов.!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

> А банька классная получилась  не зря неделю пропадал


Я не неделю, я два месяца её делал. :Aga:  
А последнюю неделю безвылазно. :Taunt: 
Ириша, фото на аваторе великолепное! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Комик*, замечательная баня)))) как в музее))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*Комик*, с красной ленточкой надо торжественное открытие зделать))))

----------


## Alenajazz

*Поздравляю Татьяну-тян  с Днём рождения!!!!! Желаю ей побольше солнечных дней в жизни! Я знаю, что она любит жару!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2198494.jpg[/IMG]

И пусть сбудется твоё желание: станцевать на пуантах!

[IMG]http://*********org/2183134.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Спасибо Алёна-джан!Мммм...водичка,как парное молоко, :Yahoo: обожаю!!!Искупалась в голубом океане,покрутилась перед зеркалом на пуантах и на кухню!!!Родня скоро понаедет :Vah: ,готовить надо!У меня как всегда всё очень скромно:шашлычки(благо распогодилось)+селёдочка барбекю(вонь знатная!)но на улице быстро проветрится,зато вкус :Ok: Курочка запечёная с овощами в духовке и конечно же мои любимые крылышки с грибами и сырком типа "Дружба".На гарнир жареные на огне баклажаны :Aga: ,перцы и помидорки,а так же молодой картофель.На десерт дынища и арбуз,на сладкое мои любимые кон :Girl Blum2: феты и мороженное.Пить будем коньячёк :Grin:  и водочку,для дам вино белое и красное привезли с Кавказа!Всех люблю!и целую!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

*Танюша  с днём рождения  ... 
 ЖЕЛАЮ САМОГО САМОГО  ..
ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ  МЕЧТЫ   ,
достижения всех целей тобой поставленных (а их много я догадываюсь)
 и конечно здоровья   ,тепла от окружающих  и хорошего настроения...!*


Комик  сауна -банька отпад ! просто супер!  завтра  я стишки тебе  напечатаю те ,что я мужу  на открытие бани нашей  дарила.....

 а у меня второй день на море качка .....лежу пластом, так что извиняйте....  меня нет  ....... отойду когда покажу вам.....какие красотулечки мои лапочки пошли в школу....

всем доброго утра  !

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а у меня второй день на море качка .....лежу пластом,


Саша,спасибо за поздравление!!А что у тебя случилось,какая качка?Вставай солнышко,ты нам нужна!!! :Vishenka 05:  :Vishenka 34: Бум праздновать мою днюху!!! :Party:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Танечка, Танюха, поздравляю с Днюхой!!! :Taunt: 
Желаю чтобы солнечных, жарких дней в году у тебя было больше!!! Еще желаю купаться в океане любви твоих близких!!! Много интересных заказов я желаю тебе!!! Здоровья, задора, драйва!!! Любим тебя!!! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ириша, фото на аваторе великолепное!


Ой, Иришечка! Какая классная ты на аве! Такое ощущение, что ты с каждым днем рождения только прекраснее, моложе, свежее, как пЭрсик!!! Вай-вай!!!

----------


## Славина

_Танюшу, соседку по днюхе, поздравляю с Днём рождения!!! 

Здоровья тебе, тёплых солнечных дней побольше, будь всегда любима и люби сама, ну и конечно же весёлого праздника!!!_





_Всем доброго дня!!! А у нас сегодня сентябрь начался дождём._

----------


## Комик

Танюшу, соседку по днюхе, поздравляю с Днём рождения!Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!Прочитал про шашлык и курочку, крылышки и коньячок, так прихотнулось... Всего!А я сегодня провожал внучку старшую в 1-й класс.Утро началось и кормления хомячка гладиолусами с дедовой дачи:[IMG]http://*********org/2211836.jpg[/IMG]Затем переместились на улицу и продолжили фотосессию с сестренкой (средней):[IMG]http://*********org/2197500.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2191356.jpg[/IMG]Затем переместились к школе.Не что не предвещало юмористического развития событий, пока на всеобщее обозрение школьной линейки, не вышел местный кошак:[IMG]http://*********org/2172924.jpg[/IMG]Он неспеша прогулялся по открытой площадке, не обращая внимания на хохот учеников и уселся прямо по центру, внимательно слушая поздравления директора:[IMG]http://*********org/2169852.jpg[/IMG]Директорша обиделась и сделала кошаку замечание, за нарушение линейки. Этот прожженный кошара, всем своим видом показывал, кто летом был в школе хозяин. Нахмурился, потом видимо вспомнив про свой любимый подвал, посмотрел сердитым видом на то, как я подхожу с фотоаппаратом поближе и решил не спорить с хозяином кашкадрома.Короче ушел недовольный и сердитый на все происходящее.Дети ликовали, директорша радовалась, что незванный гость ретировался, без её участия. Напоследок сфотографировал внучку у школьной доски:[IMG]http://*********ru/3121640.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2206719.jpg[/IMG]зы.решил и своего домашнего любимца, показать всем посетителям кашкадрома. Он любит теплое место, а осенью, когда наступает прохлода, я специально наполняю грелку горячей водой и мой кошак кайфует, пока батареи не включены. Что и сделал сегодня:[IMG]http://*********org/2174975.jpg[/IMG]Да совсем забыл. Доброго дня кашкадром!

----------


## Славина

*Комик*, внучечки твои, просто прелестны!!!

Старшенькую с началом учебного года поздравляю, пусть будет прилежной ученицей!




> мой кошак кайфует


Да уж, шикарный котяра, а красивый какой, грелочку ему тепленькую подсунули  :Taunt: 

А мой котяра тоже любит тепло, но он любит мой махровый халат и особенно когда я в нём  :Grin:  так и ходит за мною по пятам, ждёт, когда я присяду или прилягу и тогда уж .....  :Taunt:

----------


## Комик

Спасибо Ириша!:))) Что-то форум сегодня глючит, не могу смайлы вставлять:((

----------


## maknata

*Славина*, 
Ириш,Танюш извините, что с опозданием - только с поезда, но лучше поздно, чем никогда -с днём рождения вас, девоньки! Счастья, любви, удачи!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

Комик, классный отчет, милые внученьки.. А вот дедушка всё партизанит.. Сколько можно-то???? 
Танюша, с днем рождения!!!! Будь счастлива!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет всем! Родителей и бабушек с дедушками с НАЧАЛОМ УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА!
Татьяна, с Днем Рожденья!

Я сегодня у себя завалы разгребала...чуть-чуть...и нашла фотки, которые я готовила для статьи в газету о Втором дне свадьбы. Сначала хотела выкинуть их в "топку", а потом решила вам показать. В фото с праздников выкладывать не буду, бо стыдно тряпками трясти...Ну что ж поделать...СЕЛО МЫ! пока гуляем в тряпках... :Blush2: ...А мож кому интересно....

Это так наряжаются мамо и тато, если всех своих детей поженили и замуж выдали




Традиционное мытье ног..



Это их дети встречают с "хлебом и солью" :Grin:  с прогулки



А вот так у нас на лавках пляшут, я вам уже говорила...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

А это с другой свадьбы, подставные жених и невеста, ну и свидетели...и мамо с татом...






Невеста с букетом)))




Танец "дочери с мамой"...Какие у "мамы" глаза печальные :Grin: 



И еще одна свадьба Второй день

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Еще есть файлы с расширением VOB. не знаю как их ужать и показать как у нас проходят всякие кричалки. Читала на форуме, что кричалки как то не идут, а у нас покричать любят. Мож кто подскажет как их ужать, то могу и показать...если инет потянет...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> В фото с праздников выкладывать не буду, бо стыдно тряпками трясти..


Вот пусть меня помидорами закидают, обидятся. Мариша, я с таким удовольствием посмотрела твои живые фотографии. Именно с традициями, с весельем. А вот в кинозале большинство ( не говорю, что все) фотографий стало слащаво-приторно-одинаковыми. У всех одно и то же. Спасибо, что показала, а не выбросила  :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Танечка, Танюха,


Мария,Машаня!Спасибище тебе за классные :Aga: пожелания!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*bycmarina*, 
Мариш! Ну прикольно же! Второй день - это и есть разгуляй, с ряжеными, с традициями, где можно подурачиться! :Yes4:  :Ok: 

*Комик*, С ученицей тебя!



> пока на всеобщее обозрение школьной линейки, не вышел местный кошак:


кАшарик кАшарика видит издалека! :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Танюшу, соседку по днюхе


И тебе Иринка,дорогая соседка огромног спасибо за Арабскую сказку :Grin: 



> так прихотнулось... Всего!


Комик,дак айда,у меня ещё осталось!!! :Ok: Кашак конечно,как барин,нет слов....а внученьку твою с началом учебного года,пусть гранит наук,будет помягче!



> только с поезда, но лучше поздно, чем никогда


Наташа,радость ты наша!Давай на паравоз и в Омск,посидим,погудим!!! :Derisive: 



> Будь счастлива!!!


Иришка буду и есть счастлива!!!



> Привет всем! Родителей и бабушек с дедушками с НАЧАЛОМ УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА!
> Татьяна, с Днем Рожденья!


Спасибо за поздравление и весёлые фоточки :Taunt: 



> С днем рождения!


Андрюша,благодарю у меня и правда ВСЁ хорошо!!!
Я  В А С всех то же люблю!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*VETER NAMERENJA*, 
*Анатольевна*, 

Спасибище, девочки, за поддержку!

Мне очень нравятся гламурные, стильные или тематические свадьбы. Но в селе народ простой, гламура не понимает, но это не значит, что у нас свадьбы отстойные...просто они другие.... :Blush2: 
Хорошо, что есть флудилка и здесь можно всякое выставлять. Еще раз СПАСИБО! я прям вдохновилась, что мы в селе тоже МОЛОДЦЫ! :Vah:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я тоже сегодня старшего внука в первый класс отправила. Такой важный, в костюме....  :Grin: 

Всех именинников с днями рождения! Будьте, будьте и ещё раз будьте!  :008: 




> в кинозале


Ой, написала в кинозале. В фотоотчётах, конечно.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вот пусть меня помидорами закидают, обидятся. Мариша, я с таким удовольствием посмотрела твои живые фотографии. Именно с традициями, с весельем. А вот в кинозале большинство ( не говорю, что все) фотографий стало слащаво-приторно-одинаковыми. У всех одно и то же. Спасибо, что показала, а не выбросила


АГА АГА    я тоже так считаю что молодчинка что показала 

 я с огромным удовольствием посмотрела   ..так улыбнуло  .....так весело там у  вас гуляют  у нас тоже весело..но уж больно классная подборочка  фоток у тебя Мариша 

  не выбрасывай  оставь на память  когда взрустнётся
 рррраз  и готово  вот он позитивчик...супер...спасибооооо!



> решил и своего домашнего любимца, показать всем посетителям кашкадрома. Он любит теплое место, а осенью, когда наступает прохлода, я специально наполняю грелку горячей водой и мой кошак кайфует, пока батареи не включены. Что и сделал сегодня:


комик какой ты заботливый..даже для  кошака  все условия ...что и говорить....  а внучки прелесть.....хороших оценок  и  интереса к учёбе....

по секрету вам скажу у меня нет дома кошек  ..у меня на них аллергия..  но я с удовольствием любуюсь на фото а каакие кошатницы мои дочки  эт  что то  (специально ходят к бабушке у бабушки 2 кошки  вот они там и милуются с ними.....)....
вот мои школьницы....
[IMG]http://*********org/2200360m.jpg[/IMG].

----------


## sa-sha76

> Мне очень нравятся гламурные, стильные или тематические свадьбы. Но в селе народ простой, гламура не понимает, но это не значит, что у нас свадьбы отстойные...просто они другие....
> Хорошо, что есть флудилка и здесь можно всякое выставлять.


да  точно ...  здесь чуешь что  можно  то  что личное показать..бывает ведь такое  вроде как  и ничего нового  но такие  вот классные шедевры..в плане эмоций..что  даже  с экрана монитора прёт этот  драйф...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> мои дочки эт что то (специально ходят к бабушке у бабушки 2 кошки вот они там и милуются с ними.....)....
> вот мои школьницы....


 :Tender:  Мамина гордость! Красотульки! Все в маму! :Grin: 





> да точно ... здесь чуешь что можно то что личное показать..бывает ведь такое вроде как и ничего нового но такие вот классные шедевры..в плане эмоций..что даже с экрана монитора прёт этот драйф...


Саш, а у меня отбилась охота чего-нибудь показывать, потому что однажды кое-кто сказал: "Нечего всякую хрень выставлять."
Потому что костюмы тут не слижешь, потому что тряпки, номеров тута нету...Короче раз содрать тут нечего, то и не фиг выставлять...
А тут чего то наткнулась случайно и решила показать. Народ у нас во флудилке демократичный, можно все показывать и котлеты, и красивые ноги, и кошек с собаками и тряпками можно потрясти. :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я тоже сегодня старшего внука в первый класс отправила. Такой важный, в костюме....





> Родителей и бабушек с дедушками с НАЧАЛОМ УЧЕБНОГО ГОДА!


Для хорошего человека и повторится не жалко! С поступлением ВАС в Первый Класс!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> мы в селе тоже МОЛОДЦЫ!


Маришка - это бесспорно!!! Тоже с удовольствием посмотрела фотки!!! Умеют люди веселиться! Особенно меня заинтересовал китель фашиста! ИГде урвала такое?! Или с Одесской киностудии? Или дед твой с какого-нить фрица снял году этак в 1945? Ну правда - очено интересно!!!
Маришке, Сашуне и Комику спасибище за фотографии!!!
Комик, Сашенька и все, имеющие детей и внуков школьного возраста!!! Поздравляю!!! Началась горячая школьная пора! Пусть  всем детям мира будет хорошо, интересно и комфортно в стенах школы!!! И пусть их окружают только друзья и старшие товарищи! А учителя будут мудрейшими и добрейшими!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> аш, а у меня отбилась охота чего-нибудь показывать, потому что однажды кое-кто сказал: "Нечего всякую хрень выставлять."
> Потому что костюмы тут не слижешь, потому что тряпки, номеров тута нету...Короче раз содрать тут нечего, то и не фиг выставлять...
> А тут чего то наткнулась случайно и решила показать. Народ у нас во флудилке демократичный, можно все показывать и котлеты, и красивые ноги, и кошек с собаками и тряпками можно потрясти.


молодец  всё правильно говоришь...так и есть  на  самом деле....

девочки   милые  ..как хорошо  что можно просто так получить такое улётное настроение.(ну вот очень весёленькие гости  у тебя в паричках  ...ну шкодные просто....)
потому что вот так по простому  обсуждая житейские вещи  ты общаешься..и получаешь советы..и поддержку...

хорошо что у нас есть  флудилка (кашкадромом не хочу называть  не очень мне это название..а вот круг  болтунов  по поводу   да....это про нас  да ведь ?...)

так за это надо выпить..  у меня чай заварен  ..  а вот к чаю ничего  (меня на диету посадили   безуглеводную )

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Особенно меня заинтересовал китель фашиста


 :Taunt: 
У нас тут на местных "помойках" и не такое можно найти, если хорошо поковыряться конечно :Taunt: 
А мальчик этот вообще был лапочка. У меня где то были еще фотки с их партизанского отряда, они там ТАКОЕ чудили. :Vah:  :Ok:  Там и Радистка Кэт где-то была.
Я когда только начинала все хранила. Сначала в комп, потом места не стало, купила один диск выносной, потом другой, потом начала на болванки катать...потом вижу растет как снежный ком. Ну своих ребят спрашиваю, а куда они все это добро девают? А они мне - в "топку"! Нафик оно тебе?!!!!
Поэтому я стала все фотки удалять...как отдам видео и фото, так ВСЁ! удалила и забыла...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Мамина гордость! Красотульки! Все в маму!


можно  по поводу  встряну.. у нас  младшая  просто приколистка....  у неё нигде не задержится и она с малолетства говорит такие фразы ...главное всё в тему  а тут  папа  говорит как то ей ....

.. ой ну в кого же  ты  такая болтушка то  а ?  
а она ему ...... не знаю  соседи говорят вся в мать....
мы долго хохотали....
кстати  папа  оочень гордится     своими  дочами  ..видели  бы вы какой гордый ходит на собрания  в школу....
.а сейчас вот каждый день говорит скорей  бы уж узнать кто у нас третий , а то и не знаю как обращаться  ...

.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Поэтому я стала все фотки удалять...как отдам видео и фото, так ВСЁ! удалила и забыла...


я тоже удаляю  а вот буквально месяц назад  подходят молодые  я у них год назад свадьбу  вела и фотала..они говорят диск  поцарапали  -оригинал  а  дубликата не сделали  у вас не осталось копий ? я  в шоке была...  ну  вы ребята даёте....конечно нет.... понимаю ещё месяц....  два  ..может что то ещё и осталось в компе ...

дала себе слово навести порядок в компе  ..а то по моему оочень много лишнего уже накопила  ..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> потому что вот так по простому обсуждая житейские вещи ты общаешься..и получаешь советы..и поддержку...


Саш, мне лично очень этого не хватает, чтоб просто потрындеть...Потому что в жизни, все чего то объясняешь, обсуждаешь, выслушиваешь...иногда к концу дня голова уже пухнет. Это очень здорово, что у нас есть разговоры по темам, но...вот лично Я прогавала Иринку во Львове, потому что с ней просто так нигде не болтала на форуме, хоть она мне говорит, что мы с ней сталкивались, вот ведь, блин! и действительно сталкивались в теме про этих диджеев...и я к ней не подошла там во Львове...а она ко мне.... :Tu:  А сейчас чувствую, что нам было бы о чем поговорить тогда и повеселится...а вот поезд ушел.... :Tu: 



> кашкадромом не хочу называть не очень мне это названи


Ну кашкадром у нас был больше в начале, когда мы труселями махали и котлеты на ночь лопали...а сейчас у нас чинно, благородно...



> круг болтунов


Это точно..... (голосом Сухова из "Белое солнце пустыни"...)





> так за это надо выпить.. у меня чай заварен .. а вот к чаю ничего


Ой, тоже так чего то чая захотелось! Пойду заварю!

----------


## Славина

Ой, девчонки и правда весело у нас  :Grin: 
*Мариш*, фотки классные  :Ok:  что второй день у нас умеют и любят гулять, то это да, у меня вот тоже предстоит свадьба двухдневная и отвыкла я уже, и не хочется, и боюсь я чего-то, так как народу много и неудобства в работе будут, вот взяли заказ и чем ближе дата, тем больше у меня сердце в пятки.
Вот мне ещё интересна встреча родителей на второй день, хочу по расспрашивать у тебя, у нас такого нет, это там где со сковородой и кирпичом.
Так, наши с Танюхой днюхи отгремели, а кто-то говорил, что в начале осени тоже празднует, *Маша*, колись, в профиле у тебя ничего по этому поводу не написано  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> вся в мать....


Саша, разве она не права? :Grin:  Мы все здесь этим грешим! :Meeting:  как же без этого? Ведущий должен ко всем найти подход, а значит язык длжен быть подвешен - ого-го! Это нормально! Значит и доченька твоя общительная!!!

Мариш, а мне такой костюмчик не нароешь? Я б не отказалась! Будет кто-нить невесту похищать! Реально- полный улет!!! Немцы в городе! :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Народ у нас во флудилке демократичный, можно все показывать и котлеты, и красивые ноги, и кошек с собаками и тряпками можно потрясти.


Вот прям в точку сказано!!!



> Всех именинников с днями рождения! Будьте, будьте и ещё раз будьте!


Ну а 4-ю наливай за наших родителей!!!Бум?Бум! Здоровья им!!!Всё остальное у них есть!



> потому что однажды кое-кто сказал:


Я то же не в отчёты не в фотоотчётах больше не пишу и не кажу,а зачем?Здесь весело,а там уж больно напыщено,всё,а мы кошки.....люди гордые!!!



> так за это надо выпить..  у меня чай заварен  ..  а вот к чаю ничего  (меня на диету посадили   безуглеводную )


А сухофрукты можно?Тогда по черносливику?



> скорей  бы уж узнать кто у нас третий ,


Сашуня,а ты животик в профиль покажи...я тогда скажу,кто там :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Потому что в жизни, все чего то объясняешь, обсуждаешь, выслушиваешь...иногда к концу дня голова уже пухнет.


как часто  в жизни мы не умеем из простых вещей получать удовольствие(не умеем мы общаться .. такое  ощущения  что звонят  нам  только тогда когда что то надо,   а чтобы вот просто так   .... не помню даже такого....
  а вот просто поговорить  и чтобы ещё  подзарядиться  в реале у меня не получается  ....на это уходит час два  
а здесь  вот хватило  получаса и я как кот обожравшийся сметаны ... сытая)от позитива ).. довольная и до кучи ещё ив полный рост улыбаюсь...

про Курочку сегодня вспомнила ... как она у нас там  отдыхает  ?!  пусть хоть икнёт и поймёт  что мы про неё не забыли.....

девчата  хотя знаете  что  наши встречи с друзьями когда мы семьями  вситречаемся  тоже позитивны  просто они так быстро пролетают  и  хочется ещё и ещё  а тут  вот когда захочу тогда и получаю свой допинг  за что вам всем  ...СПАСИИБИЩЕЕЕ !"

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Маша, колись


Я не Маша, а радистка Кэт!!! :Taunt:  Меня Мариша заразила! Остановиться не могу! Расшифруюсь сама скоро! Очень скоро! :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сашуня,а ты животик в профиль покажи...я тогда скажу,кто там


  ..как то ещё не могу.... такое  чувство  что малыш сам говорит  ....терпите....сюрприз  будет....



> Расшифруюсь сама скоро! Очень скоро


таак это что у нас опять повод ?ну класс..  это ж надо все яркие  девахи со флудилки родились почти в один месяц ?иришка то 31  августа но всё равно чуток  с осенью  повязаная.....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, девоньки, гонят меня от компа!!!!



> Меня Мариша *заразила*


Машуня, ты че?!!!! Предохраняться НАДА!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> дала себе слово навести порядок в компе  ..а то по моему оочень много лишнего уже накопила  ..


Ой блин!У меня такие же мысли последний год посещают всё чаще и чаще..а муж на днюху мини комп подарил(планшетку)теперь в 2 раза больше работы подвалит(ну в смысле разгребать....)

----------


## Славина

> иришка то 31 августа но всё равно чуток с осенью повязаная


Я на границе, лета с осенью  :Yes4:  пограничница я!  :Grin: 

Всё, покидаю вас и убегаю на работку, последние тёплые деньки ловить. Пока.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> пограничница я!


Иринка пограничная? А я считаю,что я летом родилась!!!И ВСЁ  ТУТ!!!



> убегаю на работку


"Счастливой охоты,Каа"



> .сюрприз  будет.


Будет,будет,двойня тебе будет!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> иришка то 31 августа но всё равно чуток с осенью повязаная.....


Сашунь! Все мы ДЕВЫ!!! И Иришка, и Танечка и я! Вот!



> Машуня, ты че?!!!!


Вот так бывает! Юмор- вАЩе вещь заразная!!! Особенно хороший!



> мини комп подарил


Мечтаю! Млииииииииииииин! 



> пограничница я!


А еще ты живешь в пограничной области с Воронежской, если не ошибаюсь?!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Будет,будет,двойня тебе будет!!!


неееет точно один..это уже 3 раза на узи сказали  что один  ...



> пограничница я!


ну тогда 29  мая проздравлять тебя надо....  



> покидаю вас и убегаю на работку, последние тёплые деньки ловить. Пока.


удачи на работке....

а я всё  в кроватку .... муж на охоте  ,а я кайф словлю -подрыхну лишний часик.....а то  что то дни такие долгие..(в плане очень много чего нужно сделать...и порой  отдохнуть то  некогда  )

----------


## sa-sha76

> Все мы ДЕВЫ!!! И Иришка, и Танечка и я! Вот!


ну я и сказала что   яркие девахи нашей флудилки...



> Юмор- вАЩе вещь заразная!!! Особенно хороший!


это точно    ...



> а муж на днюху мини комп подарил(планшетку)


да  счастливая  тыыыы..
.я раньше  тоже хотела   (всё денег жалко  )а теперь  перекур  на годик  а к тому времени   ещё что нибудь изобретут.....



> Ой, девоньки, гонят меня от компа!!!!


жаль  жаль..но как говорят... хорошего понемножку а горького не до слёз..
.
всё пока пока..до завтра  

мужчины ....... если ночью забредёте  во флудилку ,то привет вам. оставляю  забирайте.....    у нас тут девичник  классный  подвернулся    так мы   малость потрындели.....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> а я всё в кроватку


Тоже пойду! Не спать, конечно! Нужно к субботней свадьбе подушечку для ножниц красиво оформить! Сшила вчера, а сегодня купила в магазине "Ткани" розочки, ромашки и тесьму, нужно забабахать что нибудь этакое- нежное, зефирно-воздушное!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Все мы ДЕВЫ!


Тыгды,как дева,деви,по секрету,када ДНЮХА!!!!! :Punish2: 



> Мечтаю!


Все мечты сбываются! :Yahoo: 



> это уже 3 раза на узи сказали  что один  ..


жалко конечно..но один то же хорошо!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Танюшка! Смотрю, какая красота тебя на аве окружает? Это твой дворик? Культурно, со вкусом, красиво! А ты в центе! Такая эффектная! Прежняя ава мне не очень нравилась, там тебя плохо видно было! А здесь классная такая!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Это твой дворик? Культурно, со вкусом, красиво


Спасибо!Да,жду когда муж машину выгонит...дочу в 9 класс отвозли.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Славина*, 
*rugej*, 

девочки, попозже вам отвечу...чессс слово, щас нема колы!!!! :Taunt:  ЦЁМ!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> если ночью забредёте  во флудилку


Правда,а где все наши(2!!!)мальчики?на девишнике должен быть хотябы 1 молодой человек(хотя бы дедушка!)Мужчины,мы скоро все разойдёмся или спать ляжем...АУ!!!

----------


## Комик

> А вот дедушка всё партизанит.. Сколько можно-то????


Край наш такой, партизанский! :Grin: 




> Это так наряжаются мамо и тато, если всех своих детей поженили и замуж выдали


Маришка, классно. У нас раньше в деревне на второй день тоже рядились. 
Только чаще всего колотушки с картофелинами промеж ног подвешивали и мерялись, или по столу стучали, требуя водки. :Taunt: 




> кАшарик кАшарика видит издалека!


А я люблю кошаков, вот сейчас мой греется на свеже-закатанных банках с помидорами.  :Aga: 
Сохранились, не стал в Маришку за деревенские фото бросать. :Taunt: 
Мы их накрываем после консервации старой курткой (для более лучшей пастеризации), а кошак греется, лежа сверху на куртке.
Еще понравились мне на ютубе "музыкальные кошаки" Правда лысые, зато столько драйва






> Комик,дак айда,у меня ещё осталось!!!


Завтра, после свадьбы зайду! :Aga: 



> Комик, Сашенька и все, имеющие детей и внуков школьного возраста!!! Поздравляю!!! Началась горячая школьная пора!


А моей мелкой первый урок понравился.




> Ну кашкадром у нас был больше в начале, когда мы труселями махали и котлеты на ночь лопали...а сейчас у нас чинно, благородно...


А то, цветочки, грибочки, пора на котлеты и сэкос переходить.  :Taunt: 
До чего довели, уже фото ряженых показывают, скоро заманят и меня костюмы шить. Фиг Вам, партизаны не сдаются. :Nono:  :Grin: 



> про Курочку сегодня вспомнила ... как она у нас там отдыхает ?! пусть хоть икнёт и поймёт что мы про неё не забыли...


Точно, и мужичка еще ей для полного расслабона на югах встретить. Хорошего, типа меня. :Grin: 



> мужчины ....... если ночью забредёте во флудилку ,то привет вам. оставляю забирайте..


Уже забрел, проверить свое хозяйство. Нафлудили три страницы!:)))



> Что там Комик по повуду встречи в Москве говорил?


Так ближе к зиме, по закрытии сезона и соберемся. Осталось дождаться приглашения от Московских представителей:)))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Ой, Вер, я уже как Маша из мультика хочу кричать :"Снимите меня, я уже накаталася уже!"
> В пятницу ездили в универ на встречу с деканом, там, когда мы в списки на общежитие не попали меня чуть инфаркт не разбил, лан, утряслось, ордер уже на руках, но выдали нам его уже почти в 5 вечера, комендант уже не стала никого поселять, да и надо было дома выписаться, иначе бы всё равно не поселили... Вырваться из Симферополя в конце сезона весьма проблематично, в субботу уехать не удалось, в воскресенье были билеты на странный поезд (даже кассирша удивилась - раньше такого не было и в каждом вагоне мест как в общем вагоне) Как потом оказалось в авральном режиме ввели дополнительный поезд, даже не поезд -  обычная электричка, только график как у скоростной. Но ехать с 9.40 до 15.40 в электричке весьма проблематично для  и спины. К тому же надо было ещё 2 часа подождать следующую, которой потом вместо положеных 1,5 часов мы плелись почти 2,5... Походка после этого была как у моряка 
> Сегодня пошли выписываться - млинннннн..... паспортный стол выходной!!!! Ёлы-палы! Пришлось искать телефон начальника паспортного отдела, тот оказался в области, сдаёт отчёт. Но слава Богу, и хорошим людям, вошёл в наше положение, позвонил одной из своих подчинённых, та согласилась выйти на пять минут и выписать нас. Теперь вот обратно в Симф, бум поселяться.. Ток вот незнаю в каком состоянии там комнаты, мебель и прочее. Может хоть какой то косметический ремонт придётся делать, может не придётся, нашла дома вполне приличные шторы и гардину - дочка орёт :"нафик ты их будешь тащить? А может там дадут?" А если не дадут? Ездить часто далековато и дороговато.. Прям не знаю, что делать? В общем, пока всё устаканиться -  у меня крыша съедет....


мы тоже когда заселяли дочку в общежитие всё своё привезли: и гардину(правда струнную) за 2300 км большоую не повезёшь и патьеры и тюль и чайник и ноутбук и пасуду короче там так много вещеё было...но всё пригодилось...правда коменданша когда нас с баулами у видела,сказала что мы всех переплюнули....теперь хорошо всё есть...холодильник они новый купили сами с девчёнками сложились... ремонт они сами делали клеили обои....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Славина*, 

Иринк, привет! Забежал  с утра пораньше и увидела у тебя огонек горит.
Сразу отвечаю и тебе и Маше.
Если ты заметила, то все это веселье происходит на улице. Это значит, что люди которые гуляют эту свадьбу уже морально и физически к этом готовы.
Вот теперь насчет этих "костюмов". Я ничего не шью :Tu: ...Я имею в виду эти "тряпки". Когда наступает этот момент, а обычно он наступает, после первого стола на второй день, гости, которые хотят в этом участвовать бегут и спрашивают:" Ну че, будем чудить?" И сами тащят, чего у них там по хатам валяется.
Вот и этот костюм, Маш, не мой. А пацаны сами его притащили, так же как и белый китель со штанами. Так как я его вижу не в первый раз в этом "мисте" (населенный пункт) я думаю, что они где в клубе это дело берут. Поэтому тут как раз было более менее культурненько. А потом ты просто им подкидываешь сюжет, типа ты ЭТО, а ты ТО. Ну например Штирлиц и радистка Кэт.
Если второй день есть, мы берем сумку с "тряпками". Это шляпы всевозможные, юбки, рубахи, платки, парики...А от куда оно? Да по селам знакомые отдавали юбки, ну если они фактурные, например как та в полоску и с ромашками, рубахи прозрачные с цветами, с люрексом, шляпы...
Ну если народ очень хочет этих ряженных, то сами проявляют активность. Моя задача только создать образ...

Если свадьба гуляет в кафе, типа ресторана, почему пишу типа, потому что в ресторане гуляют обычно один день. Но вот как приходит осень, ВСЁ! ховайся!  обязательно будут веселится два дня и обязательно весь этот набор ряженых.
Так вот, Ириш, пишу для тебя, если в кафе, то там второй день может быть скромнее.
Встреча гостей.
Опять же, есть группа поддержки встречать, 3-4 человека - Да пожалуйста! Нету? Все! Проходите, садитесь...
Ты ж когда первый день ведешь, все с ними обговариваешь...Вот и тут прощупай, а чего они хотят. А потом я тебе вывалю, все что у нас бывает. Потому что в разных местностях разные причуды.
Если кратко и стандартно, то день проходит так
1. С утра едем венчаться. Это 99% из 100 обычно.
2. Встреча гостей. Если у них там заведено, то сажает какую нибудь Солоху или цыган, или врачей, опять же это гости делают(но ты можешь тоже поучаствовать) собирать деньги на коляску, в банку. Про банку я думаю ты в курсе? на Украине же живешь))))
3.Приезжают молодые. Говоришь про этот торжественный день венчания. И музычку им фоновую, чтоб все спокойно покушали. Потом, обычно, снимаем фату и ...За появление новой хозяйки на Украине! Ура! Повязываем платок и одеваем фартушки молодым. Если дети у родителей последние, то происходит катание и мытье ног, то что ты видела в первых фото. И вот как раз тут и появляются ряженные. Если нет, то родители садятся на места молодых и дети начинают "ухаживать" за родителями. А ряженных делаем типа вот еще якась свадьба прибилась. Ну и имитация первого дня. Та же встреча. Встречают Молодые обычно или родители. Потом «жених с невестой» занимают места молодых, а гости выкупают…Тут уже все что хочешь из первого дня. Потом совместные танцы. Если сильно куражные, то и туфлю крадут и букет кидают и повязку срывают…Это все от гостей  зависит. Там ты только рули.
ДА! забыла...Вот когда родителей свозили и ноги им помыли, потом новоиспеченные муж с женой и встречают их с этим "хлебом и иконой". Ну все точно так же как их встречали, только куражится начинают. 
Суют кирпич. 
- Кусайте хлебушек!
Ну и начинается диалог, типа 
- Ой, не можу! Зубы в банке дома забыл!
или
- Ой, какой хлебушек красивый, зажаристый!
Ну и всякая фигня....Но у наших в этом деле фантазия через край, так что они к этой встрече готовы и всегда ляпуют чего нибудь…
4. Гадания на малышей. А проще сбор денег на "коляску"
5. Игра, типа кто в доме более жадный до денег. Стелют коврик, ставят на колени молодых в двух концов, а сверху из банки на них сыпят деньги. Сыпет обычно нанашка. Задача молодых, пошустрее денюжки под себя загрести. Все очень весело проходит и под улюлюканье гостей…

Фух! Устала строчить…

6. Чоботы. Ну это ты знаешь. Танец зятя с тещей.
7. Ну и все эти танцы. 
Танец дочери с отцом. Танец сына с мамой. Невестки со свекровью. 
8. Каравай

Кажись ВСЁ! Если что не поняла из моей писанины, отвечу более конкретно. 
Все не так сложно, так что не боись!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> колотушки с картофелинами промеж ног подвешивали и мерялись, или по столу стучали, требуя водки.


А шо такое колотушки? и как ими меряются? :Grin:  А водку у нас не требуют, у нас ее так дают...



> Осталось дождаться приглашения от Московских представителей:)))))


Опять шутишь??? Я думала там ты один партизанишь, а ты еще с Московскими представителями???!!! :Vah:  А когда познакомишь с ними?



> Точно-точно! С коллегами (и не только!) Изюм копать - не моё. Честно скажу - скопирую, порадуюсь, потом подумаю... и на празднике совсем другое получается. За идеи - спасибо всем огромное! А вот за чувство причастности к такому огромному потенциалу....слов благодарности не хватит.


Это точно....

----------


## Славина

> Сразу отвечаю и тебе





> Суют кирпич.


 Спасибо, *Мариш*, я проводила второй день, но так давно это было, а вот с кирпичом и сковородой прикол  :Ok:  сделаю обязательно, свадьба будет не в кафе, а в столовой. А про сковороду чего нужно говорить, типа стёба, толкни чуток, про кирпич супер  :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

всем доброго утречка и здоровьичка  ..!у нас так тепло  солнышко ласково греет...девочки мои   в поход со школой ушли   дома тишина....даже после лета не привычно...

иришка  ты в скайп придёшь ? я тебе  кое что там набросала....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А про сковороду чего нужно говорить, типа стёба, толкни чуток, про кирпич супер


Ха! Яка сковорода?!!!! :Vah:  Це ж икона!!! Повылазило Вам? чи шо? А ну целуй лик святой!!!! ( рисуют горчицей и кетчупом). 
Спрашивают, хорошо ли молодята покатались, довольны ли подарками, довольны ли конями...( иногда эту тележку возят молодые ребята)...Ну благословаляем вам на счастливую дальнейшую жизнь, машут этой сковородкой, вручают ее  и просимо до весильного столу....Ну там Горько! 
На тех фото батя был один, поэтому целовал и жинку и сваху :Taunt: 

У молдаван еще есть такой ритуал венки, когда дети плетут родителям венки, одевают их на голову, а потом кто быстрее сорвет, показывая этим, кто берет на себя обязанность доглядать родителей в старости...вот кстати нашу Наташу - Молдову надо спросить об этом, а то я как то не поняла зачем этот венок потом надо на крышу хаты забрасывать...

----------


## maknata

> мы тоже когда заселяли дочку в общежитие всё своё привезли:


Ну, расскажу и я историю поселения :Smile3:  
Итак, приехали мы в Симферополь в 9 утра. Благо сумка-"мечта окупанта" ещё с прошлого раза стояла у Светы Лизаэль. Так что мы с двумя кульками, так сказать на легке. Приехали сразу в общежитие. Нам сказали идите платите за весь год (только вот не пойму - заплатили за 12 месяцев, а договор до 30 июня :Blink: ), потом в городскую санстанцию (на другой конец города, ну не пойму - чё, нельзя медсестру в общежитии посадить, чтоб блошек у детей проверила?), потом в медпункт а потом на поселение. Отстояли мы пару часов в очереди в банке, потом спасибо девчёнкам-старшекурсницам, показали нам дорогу в эту санстанцию, а то с моими способностями ориентации на местности ( я топографический идиот :Taunt: ) мы бы её искали полгода, потом ещё пару часов простояли в очереди в медпункт и наконец-то в 15.30 нас поселили. Приходим, комната закрыта, ключа нет. Оказывается ключ у девчёнок, которые переселяются из нашей комнаты в другую. Нашла я этих девчёнок , они говорят - а у нас там вещи! Но мы ведь тоже не будем стоять в коридоре и ждать с моря погоды! Лан, открыли и начали всё выносить. Я то человек уже видавший виды и прошедший через многие общаги, мне не страшно, но вот дети у нас домашние, тепличные.. Смотрю у дочки глаза на мокром месте, мам, в каую дыру ты меня засунула? В общем когда девчёнки забрали вещи в комнате осталась одна кровать с железной сеткой, на кровати какая-то дверь и два матраса + полированый стол с разъезжающимися ножками, тумбочка с обгорелым верхом и полуотвалившейся дверцей, зеленовато-грязные обрисованые и полуоборванные обои. :Jopa:  :053:  Честно говоря я и сама немного растерялась, но тут мне девчёнки, которые выселялись подсказали - оказывается в общежити есть неписанный закон - всё что стоит в коридоре - ничьё, если оно тебе надо - хватай и неси к себе. А они как раз из своей новой комнаты повыносили то что там было, так как оно им не надо, ибо у них есть всё своё, тык что, если мол, вам надо - идите и забирайте, потому как очень скоро там может не остаться ничего. В общем, бегу я  с 8-го на пятый этаж - вау! А там Клондайк! :050:  Хватаю ковёр, даже не разворачивая, тащу в комнату, по пути встречаю местного плотника, и мы с ним забираем классную деревянную кровать с пружинным матрасом, причём очень приличного вида, даже все 4 ручки на нём пришиты, ни одного пятнышка, ни одной дырочки, тут же увидела пацанов, дала им денежек на пиво и они мне притащили холодильник "Днепр" 2000 года выпуска, с большой морозилкой, нигде не поцарапаный, все полочки на месте, ну чуток помыть надо было. Переживала, конечно - рабочий ли он, включили - уря!!!! Работает!!!! Там же надыбала тумбочку, старинную, но крепкую, ободранную правда, по полной программе. Ещё на своём этаже нашла стол, типа письменный, на вид страшный, но крепкий (мои 90 кг выдерживал легко :Aga: ). Натащив этого добра, схватила дочь в охапку и помчались искать обои. Правда было это уже часиков в полседьмого, но спасибо добрым людям, подсказали, что у них есть магазин "Новая линия", который работает до 23-х и там можно найти всё. В общем, купили мы там обои, клей, щётки, тряпки, ведро и прочее, заехали к Светику, забрали сумку и на такси приехали в общежитие. Таксист, спасибо ему огромное, пожалел нас и донёс сумку прям в вестибюль. А там нас огорошили - лифт не работает. Млиннннн!!!! 8-й этаж!!! Лан, говорю дочке, будем потом частями переносить. Но тут подошёл парень ы вызвался помочь. Моим благодарностям ему нет конца! Итак, всё на месте, усталость по боку, мы начинаем! До половины третьего ночи мы поклеили половину комнаты, улеглись спать. Утром, в полвосьмого мы продолжили. Обои выбрали белого цвета, поэтому комната визуально расширилась, стала светлой и уютной. Тумбочку обклеили самоклейкой "под мрамор" - поллучился офигительный туалетный столик, письменный стол обклеили самоклейкой "под светлое дерево", предварительно заклеив все ямки на столешнице скотчем в несколько слоёв, вау! Стол - что новый! Тумбочку с полуотвалившейся дверцей тоже отремонтировали, вставив в завесы гвоздик, и обклеив самоклейкой, получилась тумбочка для посуды и продуктов. Потом пришла девочка, которую тоже поселили в эту комнату, но она будет заселяться чуток попозже, как и третья девочка, её подружка. Я ей предложила, чтобы они не отдавали деньги за ремонт, а на эту же сумму добавили, чего не хватает в комнате - то есть какую нить люстру, стулья, может телевизор какой-то б/у, и прочее. Она с радостью согласилась.  Осталась проблема с санузлом, но она тоже хорошо решается. В общежитии блочная система, в блоке две комнаты - двушка и трёшка, вот на две комнаты и расчитан санузел. Соседи по блоку - молодая семейная пара, они нашли бригаду специалистов, которые занимаются именно ремонтом таких санузлов, берут недорого. В общем мы нанимаем бригаду, стоимость раскидываем на пятерых. Я только - ЗА!  В общем, со спокойной душой вечером поехала на вокзал, хотя и не знала чем уеду, но О, ЧУДО!!! Я взяла билет на единственный поезд который останавливается прямо у нас в Просяной!!! Причём украинский, билет вдвое дешевле! Так что, погуляла немного на вокзале, и в 9.30 утра прямо с поезда на работу. Уставшая, но с чувством выполненного долга :Aga: 
Дочкиными соседями пока довольна - нормальные, спокойные, весёлые и дружелюбные люди. И у всех такие красивые имена: Олеся (моя доча), Ярослава (её соседка по комнате), Элеонора и Кирилл (семейные соседи). Не знаю, правда, как зовут третью девочку, но думаю тоже  зовут красиво :Aga: 
А ещё у меня новость - у меня теперь инет скоростной! Уря!!!! Добралась цивилизация и в нашу глушь!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## S1981

Всем привет!!!  У нас сегодня холодное солнечное сентябрьское утро, проводила ребенка до школы даже замерзла, но так красиво кругом, что на холод и внимание не обращаешь...Я опять многое пропустила, нафлудили вы порядочно.... На работе конец месяца - отчеты, совсем заработалась.. Скоро побегу на свадьбу, побегу слабо сказано-в другой конец города ехать. Вот думаю, чтоб одеть такого по теплее., как-то зибун подкрался незаметно. 
*Осталось дождаться приглашения от Московских представителей:)))))* А хде они??? Ткните пальцем, ауууу, я пока одна вроде мяукаю здесь, ну и Сашенька. Не сочтите не гостеприимной, сбежать бы отсюда, хоть на пару деньков, на свежий воздух, в тишину, и шоб людей по-меньше. У меня есть дом в Орловской области..... вот там красотища, сосенки, березки, виноград над крыльцом, ПРИГЛАШАЮ.

----------


## Славина

> Ха! Яка сковорода?!!!! Це ж икона!!! Повылазило Вам? чи шо? А ну целуй лик святой!!


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt:  я уже под столом  :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А ещё у меня новость - у меня теперь инет скоростной! Уря!!!! Добралась цивилизация и в нашу глушь!!!


поздравляю  это хорошая новость  ...
как же ты бедная  намучилась  и представляю восторг твоей Олеси,  что мама сотворила  такую красоту из  страшненькой комнатёнки..молодец   !умничка !

  за боевые заслуги    тебе награда  полагается...признательность  сожительниц  (или как это  кто в одной комнате живёт ?)..СОСЕДОК ПО КОМНАТЕ  НАВЕРНОЕ ПРАВИЛЬНЕЙ СКАЗАТЬ.......
очень рада за вас!  пусть это  уют созданный твоими руками  поможет доче освоится на новом месте....



Мариш  из головы твой второй день   свадьбы не вылазит..так захотелось самой на такую свадебку   уууух   вот где раздолье....а ты так всё красочно описала..здорово ...но со сковородкой теперь  точно ржачка  будет....  как только любимые котлеты начну жарить  сразу  вспомню тебя......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*maknata*, 

Уже в прыжке ( одна нога в штанине, другая голая))) прочитала ЭТО...Ну что? Скажу кратко, с такой мамой нигде не пропадешь!!!!  :Ok: 



> А ещё у меня новость - у меня теперь инет скоростной! Уря!!!! Добралась цивилизация и в нашу глушь!!!


ААААА....поздравляю!!!!! Ну когда же к в нашу глушь доберется эта...чуть не сказало чушь :Taunt: ....ЧУДО!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я уже под столом


Ну вот, Ириш, правильное направление задано!!! :Grin: 
 Там главное их завести в нужном направлении и "дровишки в костер подбрасывать"...они там сами колбасятся, если правильно их заведешь. Тем более ты уже проводила!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> про Курочку сегодня вспомнила ... как она у нас там отдыхает ?! пусть хоть икнёт и поймёт что мы про неё не забыли.....


Так, ну тут все понятно...А где Алена?????!!!!! :Blink:  :Tu:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А где Алена?????!!!!!


наверное  вся ударилась в учебный процесс  детишки пошли в школу..  у нас  с 1 сентября все кружки и муз школы возобновили работу..наша  трудяга наверное уже на посту....

----------


## СаньКА83

Приветик, мальчики и девочки! как же соскучилась! не была на форуме несколько дней и уже чего-то не хватает, а именно приятного общения!

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот немного отчитаюсь за свое отсутствие, что же мы успели:
1. не пошли в первый класс, но стали победителями в детском забеге на 30м - Конкурс "Малышок"
[IMG]http://*********org/2190992m.jpg[/IMG]
2. сняла урожай патиссонов и сделала заготовку на зиму
[IMG]http://*********org/2202259m.jpg[/IMG]
3. испекла торт "Панчо"
[IMG]http://*********org/2193042m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2177682m.jpg[/IMG]
вот такие дела!

----------


## СаньКА83

да, не считая уборки урожая в огороде, уборки дома и посещение зубного :Aga:

----------


## СаньКА83

тут на Кашкадроме тоже событий стоооооооолько произошло, я все прозевала, даже обидно! И пусть простят мне все. у кого произошли важнейшие события! Танюшка отметила День Рождения, Иришка - ДР сына, Комик - новоселье в бане)))) всех от души поздравляю!!!!!

----------


## СаньКА83

мои домашние обитатели:
[IMG]http://*********org/2195092m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2187927m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2205334m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2185878m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2219689m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> мои домашние обитатели:


Все твои??????  :Blink: 




> А где Алена?????


Вышла на две работы... жесть..... Не могу ещё войти в рабочее состояние... Как у нас говорят (у хореографов):
*Поздравлять хореографа с началом учебного года - то же самое, что поздравлять лошадь с началом посевной...*

----------


## вера денисенко

*СаньКА83*, а рецепт такого красивого тортика можно? И там собачка такая миленькая случайно,не алабай? :Blush2:

----------


## Джина

ой, как у вас сейчас тихо.....
Читаю часто, а пишу здесь впервые.Это всем обитателям кашкадрома, не с пустыми же руками в гости
[IMG]http://*********org/2226866.jpg[/IMG]




> А я люблю кошаков, вот сейчас мой греется на свеже-закатанных банках с помидорами.


А я думала, что только у моей красавицы это любимое занятие
[IMG]http://*********ru/3118405.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3111237.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Читаю часто, а пишу здесь впервые.


Привет новым посетителям кашкадрома! :flower: 
Вернулся со свадьбы, не скажу что супер, все просто и стандартно.
Милая и добрая невеста(специалист по ландшафтному дизайну), не менее добрый жених (пожарный).
Друзья и подруги соответственные пожарные и агрономы :Grin: 
Гуляли весело, но раскачивались долго. Снял несколько фотографий на память. Взял пример с Маши, фотографировать молодых. :Aga: 
Невеста:
[IMG]http://*********org/2202315.jpg[/IMG]
С женихом в танце:
[IMG]http://*********org/2190027.jpg[/IMG]
За столом:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3111257.jpg[/IMG]
Утром в деревню, поэтому спать.., чего и всем желаю :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Джина*, кошка у тебя славная! Как зовут? Что за порода???? Очень на мою Земфиру похожа!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/2163406.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2167502.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Вдохновение озарило. Фонограммы писали с Ромычем для новых танцевальных номеров. Всё! Вроде бы я включилась в работу по полной. Это есть гут!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Взял пример с Маши, фотографировать молодых.


И правильно! На молодых всегда интересно смотреть! Сегодня свадьба, так что ночью забегу, тоже с фотками! Всем удачи, кто сегодня работает!!!Нашла такую молитву от ЖасМи:
Отче наш, иже еси на небеси.
Щедрого заказчика мне принеси!
Да прибудет мне от трудов всих, 
Да не будет на моих праздниках
никакой псих,
Да удвоится гонорар мой, несмотря на кризисы,
Да преувеливаются заказы мои,
Как увеличиваются цены на продукты...
Да будут заказы у меня,
Как грибы после дождика,
Да будут работы у меня интересные,
Ибо что не угодно мне,
Не угодно самому Господу Богу.
И приумножиться Слава моя
О делах хороших
На всю Землю праздничную,
Ибо как я забочусь о заказчиках,
Так и они заботятся о моем имени громком
И рассказывают всем
О подвигах моих  славных,
И прощают мне все прегрешения,
Как и я прощаю им
Состояние нестояния их.
И избави меня от лукавого, ДостАевского
И прочих, мешающих проводить праздник.
Аминь! Аминь! Аминь!

Понравилось! Прикольно! И , главное, все верно! :Taunt:

----------


## Джина

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!
Мою кошку зовут Джина (позаимствовала у нее себе ник) :Grin: Породу не знаю, похожа на британку, но у них глаза ореховые, а у моей зеленые, похожа на русскую голубую, но у них скелет угловатый, моя же круглая, пропорциональная, короче двортерьер какой - то. Ее мамаша пришла к нам на работу(видно искала место теплое) и родила  котят. Одну из них я забрала, когда ей было только 3 недели, выкормила с соски и вот в апреле этого года отметили ей 18 лет, так что она дама в возрасте.

----------


## Славина

> Нашла такую молитву от ЖасМи


Такую молитву мне наша *Макнаточка* давала, когда я у неё была, ей нужно спасибо сказать  :Yes4:  это её сочинительство, только куда я её дела, после того, как себе переписала, до сих пор найти не могу  :Meeting: 
А сейчас, спасибо *Маш*, скопировала себе. Её нужно носить с собою постоянно.
У меня сегодня тоже свадьба и как всегда мандраж, скорей бы он сменился на кураж  :Grin: 

Всем доброе утро и удачного дня!

----------


## Окрыленная

Дорогие мои, кашкодромцы.. Сегодня одна суббота выходная, еду в Ростов, к подруге, в клуб пойдем и утром - шоппинг.. Скажу, что не отдыхала больше года..
Всех люблю!!!Буду вечером завтра..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> мандраж, скорей бы он сменился на кураж


Уморила!!! :Taunt: 
Иришка, желаю тебе КУРАЖА!!!! Вечером забегай во флудилку, может пересечемся!!!
Спасибо Макнате за Ум, Честь, Совесть, Талант и НЕСОКРУШИМОЕ ЧУВСТВО ЮМОРА!!!

Иришка- Окрыленная!!! Отдохни на всю катушку!!! Отвлекись и получи максимум удовольствия!!! Пусть свобода окрыляет!!! :Aga: 

Аленушка!!! Хотела давно тебе написать! У меня появился талисман - твоя шкатулочка!!! Всякий раз перед уходом на свадьбу, поглаживаю слоника и прошу удачи!!! Без этого ритуала из дома не выхожу.

----------


## СаньКА83

> Все твои??????


Это мои, ведь кошка любимая приносит потомство, она же моя, значит и потомство, только потом, когда подрастут, раздаем добрым людям! Рыжий - мой и один котенок остался, его не взяли, теперь тоже у нас живет! Обожаю кошек! 



> случайно,не алабай?


Так точно - это алабай! Он в детстве был похож на медвежонка Умку из мультика, такой же беззащитный, а сейчас вот такой "кабелина" вымахал, палец в рот не клади! 



> а рецепт такого красивого тортика можно?


Состав

    * яйца - 6 шт,
    * сахар - 3 стакана,
    * сода - 1/3 ч.л.,
    * какао - 4 ст.л.,
    * лимонный сок - 1/2 ст.л.,
    * мука - 2 стакана,
    * замороженная вишня - 200 г,
    * орехи (любые) - 1 стакан,
    * густая сметана (жирностью от 35 процентов) - 700 г,
    * темный шоколад - 1/2 плитки

Приготовление
Бисквитное тесто: отделить белки от желтков. Белки взбить в крепкую пену (10 минут миксером).
Затем, продолжая взбивать, небольшими порциями ввести 2 стакана сахара. Ввести яичные желтки (по одному).
Какао просеять через сито, чтобы не было комочков, всыпать в тесто и аккуратно перемешать.
Затем в несколько приемов добавить муку и соду, погашенную лимонным соком.
Форму смазать маслом, застелить бумагой. Вылить тесто и поставить в духовку. Выпекать при 180 градусах до готовности. Если поверхность уже запечется, а серединка нет, накройте верх основы пергаментом или фольгой. Корж печется около часа.
От готового остывшего бисквита отрезать корж высотой 1,5-2 см, а оставшуюся часть порезать кубиками в 3-4 см.
Сметану взбить. Взбивать около 10 минут, пока она не станет пышной и воздушной массой. Вбить 1 стакан сахарного песка, взбивать около 5 минут. Смазать корж сметанным кремом.
Выложить вишни, присыпанные заранее сахарной пудрой, и орехи. Каждый кусочек теста обмакивать в крем и выкладывать на торт. Затем опять вишни, орехи и кусочки теста - сложить так тортик. Залить торт сметанным кремом.

----------


## Alenajazz

> отметили ей 18 лет


Обалдеть!!!! Вот это да!!!!! Кошке Джине - огромный привет!!!! А хозяйке - уважение за такой хороший уход за кошкой!




> дама в возрасте.


Зяме нашей 9 год пошёл. Но до сих пор носится, как котёнок.




> Мой Укроп


Красавчик!!!!




> появился талисман - твоя шкатулочка!!!


С этой целью и дарилась. Я её брала в индийском магазине. Оттуда все изделия с мощной энергетикой.

----------


## Alenajazz

> это алабай!


Ого-го! Только сейчас рассмотрела фото при увеличении! А раньше думала, что вы стоите с медведём каким-то!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Доброго дня всем, кто здесь прописался! Не поворачивается мой язык, назвать это место, как тут уже сложилось.  :Taunt:  Уж извиняйте. Кто трудится, плодотворного труда, кто отдыхает, активного отдыха. И всем настроения по высшему баллу!  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И всем настроения по высшему баллу!


Присоединяюсь!

[IMG]http://*********org/2219733.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## S1981

> Сегодня предпочту отдых поспокойнее...Выспаться бы...


И я и я и я тоже мнения. Что то вчерашняя свадьба меня сильно ушатала, ноги ватные, голос пропал. Так что до понедельника состояние полудремы мне обеспечено. Всем удачно отработать или отдохнуть. Буду делать "панчо" в своей мульте..... рецепт уже нашла. жалко, что сфоткать не чем.  :Smile3:

----------


## Комик

> Не поворачивается мой язык, назвать это место, как тут уже сложилось.  Уж извиняйте.


И это правильно :Ok: ! Флудилка :Taunt: , не самое лучшее название, солидарен. :Grin: 
Кашкадром, самое то! :Taunt: 



> Кто трудится, плодотворного труда, кто отдыхает, активного отдыха. И всем настроения по высшему баллу!


Как здорово, что сегодня отдыхаю. У соседки по деревне, день рождения. 
Жарим шашлыки и одновременно, топлю баню.  :Aga: 
Скоро пойду жене спинку веником хлестать. Оторвусь по полной.  :Taunt: Отомщу, как положено, по мужски. :Grin: 




> Сегодня предпочту отдых поспокойнее...Выспаться бы...


Я днем малость поспал, завтра беру полный выходной, только вечером в город, встреча с клиентами.
Наверное суббота 24 декабря тоже будет козырный день, уже два звонка было на корпоративы, но хочу взять свадьбу :Aga: 
Завершающую в этом сезоне, а может и нет :Blush2: 
Всем доброго вечера :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Кашкадром, самое то


Нееее.... ни за что не скажу.  :Tease: 




> спинку веником хлестать


А вот это верх блаженства. Ну.... почти...  :Mauridia 02:

----------


## Комик

> Нееее.... ни за что не скажу.


Очень тяжелый случай :Vah: , но можно исправить двумя способами. :Aga: 
Первый (довольно сложный :Blush2: )- посетить логопеда, он научит выговаривать. :Aga: 
Второй (простой :Grin: )- посетить баню Комика :Taunt:  (см.фото от 31-го августа).
Когда наступит



> верх блаженства


будет произношение, как у диктора центрального телевидения. :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Поздно "доктор", случай не просто тяжёлый, а крайне запущенный.  :Grin: 
Баньку заценила. Адрес не нашла. Пока по матушке России буду колесить и искать, больной будет скорее мёртв, чем жив.  :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

*СаньКА83*, у меня тоже алабай))) как я люблю эту породу,он с полуслова всё понимает ,а если ему чего надо так начинает лапы по очереди  давать))) он правда напоминает медвежонка....ему уже 9 лет..интересно сколько они живут...он у нас в семье любимчик... :Smile3: Спасибо за рецепт тортика.... :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А вот после "почти" песни под гитару и вино...


 :Party:  Это можно и до утра балдеть.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Доброй ночи всем!!!Отработала!!! Сегодня отчет короткий! разочарование полнейшее, в пору идти жаловаться в синей тетрадке. Но... мы люди гордые! Промолчу! Напишу только одно - единственным украшением и утешением были молодые! Про остальных умолчу! А вот и молодые: Татьяна и Василий!
[IMG]http://*********org/2217523.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2187827.jpg[/IMG]
Разочарование такое!!! :Blink:  Как в гаденьком стишке:Хозяйка - б...ь, пирог - г....о, е....л я ваши именины!!! Простите меня, но я просто в шоке от гостей! :Jopa:  Жених подошел в конце и попросил: не говорите никому про наши косяки на свадьбе, мне неудобно! Просил прощения! А за что?! Они то были лапочками! Мне их самих жалко!

----------


## Славина

*Машуль*, я пришла и тебя вижу :))

У меня всё замечательно прошло, единственный минус был в том, что у меня с утра так болело горло, что языком не могла шевелить, так и поехала на свадьбу, было очень тяжело мне в этом плане, пришлось пить обезболивающие таблетки, чтобы уменьшить боль в горле.

*Маш*, у тебя молодые лапочки, а у меня гости были супер  :Ok:  а вот от невесты я не очень в восторге, напрягала время от времени, пара не молодая, второй брак у обоих, но все мне в один голос твердили: "Не обращайте на неё внимания, нам всё очень нравится!" 
В конце невеста ещё просила продлить вечер на час, я принципиально отказала  :Yes4:  
Вот такие у меня дела.

Пошла лечиться. Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как в гаденьком стишке


 :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Yahoo: 
Поржала...
А молодые - супер! Чудная пара!




> Пошла лечиться.


Ирсен, выздоравливай! Я тебе запрещаю болеть!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Пошла лечиться. Всем доброй ночи!


Иришка, выздоравливай!!! Пей теплого питья почаще(молоко следущи с медом, чай )! 





> Поржала...


Ой, Аленушка, сегодня тоже могу поржать, а вчера не до смеха было! :Nono:  Тихий ужас!

----------


## Комик

> Поздно "доктор", случай не просто тяжёлый, а крайне запущенный.


ЧЮ заценил, все в порядке :Ok: , иногда болезнь сама проходит.
Ведь, с кем в кашкадроме поведешься.... :Taunt: 
А там видно будет.



> Баньку заценила. Адрес не нашла.


А банька лечит. Жена купила банные шапки, вчера пошли парится, а она мне такой сюрприз выложила. :Taunt: 
Сейчас в век технического прогресса, кругом новшества: Ё-бары, Ё-мобили. 
Хорошо, что тамада остался просто банным :Taunt: 
[IMG]http://*********org/2212421.jpg[/IMG]




> А вот после "почти" песни под гитару и вино..


Песни были. У соседей в огороде до полуночи. 
Вытащил ноут с усилителем, микрофоном и колонку. Поорали на всю деревню, под коньяк. :Grin: 
С утра прогулялся по огороду, у нас все цветет по летнему, но дождь похоже скоро будет:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3087511.jpg[/IMG]
и еще:
[IMG]http://*********org/2188868.jpg[/IMG]




> Отработала!!! Сегодня отчет короткий! разочарование полнейшее, в пору идти жаловаться в синей тетрадке


Маша, иногда такое случается. В нашей профессии от этого никто не застрахован.
Со временем, когда сложится определенная, твоя личная клиентура, такое будет повторятся все реже и реже.
Переваришь и забудешь, всякое бывает. Не серчай :flower: 




> У меня всё замечательно прошло, единственный минус был в том, что у меня с утра так болело горло, что языком не могла шевелить


Молодец, только береги себя, и свой инструмент.
Доброго утра кашкадром :flower:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Случайно увидела и поняла...это про и для вас!

----------


## Михина Елена

Коллеги есть предложение немножечко пофлудить!!! Темка благо позволяет!!!
На прошлой свадьбе я как и Маша и думаю многие из нас столкнуласть с подобной ситуацией. Молодые просто зайки, каждому слову внимают, а некотоые гости уже в изрядном подпитии прибыли в кафе, вообщем делала праздник для молодых. 
Предлагаю поразмышлять на тему " Лапочки молодые и трудные гости..., лапочки гости и трудные молодые, для кого делаем празник?" и как себя вести в подобной ситуации, адаптироваться под аудиторию, и да ну ее всю романтику...подскажите коллеги?

----------


## Alenajazz

> есть предложение немножечко пофлудить!!!





> Предлагаю поразмышлять на тему " Лапочки молодые и трудные гости..., лапочки гости и трудные молодые


......Если размышления на тему, то это уже не флуд... Флуд - общение на пустые темы, ради самого процесса общения. 

Но в беседе поучаствую. Странно немного, когда говорят о "трудных молодых" или "трудных гостях"... Вы что, с ними 6-8 лет общаетесь????  :Blink:  Это я через призму своей профессии рассуждаю. Я здесь (в теме этой) единственная, кто не ведущая праздников. А вы поработайте, когда клиент (в данном случае - скандальный родитель какого-то ребёнка или сам хамоватый ребёнок) не очень приятен вам, а работать с ним много лет. И не выгонишь...
А вы своих "молодых" не можете потерпеть пару дней... 
Ну вот, типа поразмышляла.  :Tu: 




> и как себя вести в подобной ситуации, адаптироваться под аудиторию, и да ну ее всю романтику...подскажите коллеги?


есть уже такая тема...

----------


## Михина Елена

Алена, согласна с вами, что работая в сфере образования, приходится терпеть учеников и их иногда неадекватных родителей. Все мне это знакомо, и как говорится на своей шкуре испытано. 
Внесу корректировки в свой пост. Я ни коем обзазом не имела в виду, что нужно как вы говорите "терпеть" молодых или гостей. Под образом "трудных" гостей, я имела в виду тех которые были в моем случае. И из за того, что они плохо слушали, приходилось менять сценарный план прямо находу. Хотя с молодыми хотели много сделать интересных душевных моментов. Вопрос заключался в том, как расставить приоритеты в данном случае. 



> есть уже такая тема...


 Подскажите мне пожалуйста где.., очень признательна буду

----------


## Alenajazz

> Подскажите мне пожалуйста где..


Елена, скорее всего у вас ещё нет доступа к каким-то темам. Это раздел *Организация работы.* Там написано:_ здесь обсуждаются все аспекты, обеспечивающие эффективность работы ведущего: реклама, взаимоотношения с заказчиком, культура и техника речи, материальное и техническое обеспечение работы и пр. Вход в раздел после испытательного срока._
Но есть и в других темах. Понятно, что всё не перечитаешь. Но, если есть желание, то нарыть много полезного и интересного вполне реально.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Нееее.... ни за что не скажу.


Ирин, я тоже.... :Blush2: 
Сколько не говори халва, а во рту слаще не станет :Aga:  С кашкадромом ВООБЧЕ  неассоциируется...Беседка? Уже есть....Флудилка? Ну кому то слово режет слух, а мне вроде нет...А вот Саша предложила "Клуб болтунов", то ближе к телу, как говорил Ося Бендер :Grin: 

Всем привет! Мы тоже приползли с двухсуточной свадьбы....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Разочарование такое!!! Как в гаденьком стишке:Хозяйка - б...ь, пирог - г....о, е....л я ваши именины!!! Простите меня, но я просто в шоке от гостей! Жених подошел в конце и попросил: не говорите никому про наши косяки на свадьбе, мне неудобно! Просил прощения! А за что?! Они то были лапочками! Мне их самих жалко!


Машк, ну не пиши ты это тут...Напиши в отчетах или в Синей тетрадке, а сюда ссылку. Тема открытая! Я раньше думала, что инет ТАКОЙ БОЛЬШОЙ... а не фига! как большая деревня. Рано или поздно выплывет это...Я тебе как старший товарищ говорю....Пожалуйста, подумай над этим....



> Маш, у тебя молодые лапочки, а у меня гости были супер  а вот от невесты я не очень в восторге, напрягала время от времени, пара не молодая, второй брак у обоих, но все мне в один голос твердили: "Не обращайте на неё внимания, нам всё очень нравится!"
> В конце невеста ещё просила продлить вечер на час, я принципиально отказала  
> Вот такие у меня дела.


Иринк, ты тоже....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вы своих "молодых" не можете потерпеть пару дней...


В ТОЧКУ!!!!! :Ok: 

п.с. Знаю как у нас на форуме трогательно и ревностно относятся к спасибкам. Сегодня поставить не могу, бо при нажатии слетает форум.
Всем спасибо за фотки, дюже цикаво было :Grin: !

----------


## Alenajazz

> Рано или поздно выплывет это.


Да. Лучше и фото, и комментарии свои в закрытых темах. Советую на личном опыте! Сюда заходят  незарегистрированные гости, могут ведь зайти и те (ибо шарик круглый), у кого вы проводили!




> Знаю как у нас на форуме трогательно и ревностно относятся к спасибкам.


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Флудилка?


Для меня - Флудористан (то есть - аж государство!)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Да. Лучше и фото, и комментарии свои в закрытых темах. Советую на личном опыте! Сюда заходят незарегистрированные гости, могут ведь зайти и те (ибо шарик круглый), у кого вы проводили!


 :Yes4: 
девчонки, на своем опыте проверено...предупреждаю по дружбе....


Аленк, чего ты там так угараешь то? Шо не согласна? Мне не жалко, но инет, блин, тормоз...скорости на спасибы не хватает :Meeting:

----------


## Alenajazz

> чего ты там так угараешь то?


Настроение хорошее!
С утра придумала, как разрулить ситуацию на работе (одна группа распадается). И вот теперь будет: и волки сыты, и хлопцы целы, и травка зелена! А спасибки... Кому-то важно. Кому-то никак. Как там сказал Энштейн: "Всё относительно!"  :Yes4: 
У нас вчера гидрометеоцентр шутканул. Пишут прогноз погоды: "Плюс 20, сильный снег" Я аж ломанулась пуховик стирать по старой сибирской готовности к снегу в любую минуту. А потом подумала: нонсенс какой-то. Какой снег в плюс 20?????  :Blink:   :Nono: 
Ошиблись. Оказывается, сильный дождь! Но от дождя уже ни следа. Солнце светит, птицы поют. Я сочиняю танец.

----------


## Джина

> Но от дождя уже ни следа.


 У нас тоже от дождя ни следа , ночью прошел. НО... я накануне вымыла ВСЕ окна и раму на балконе. :Vah: 

Всем бодрого солнечного утра!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Для меня - Флудористан


 :Taunt: 
Ты когда это слово говоришь, то мне сразу хочется одеть паранджу и сказать "Слушаю и повинуюсь, моя госпожа" :Taunt: ....
Но не могу :Taunt: ...Потому что привыкла руки в боки стоять и мне фиолетово у кого с какой стороны тюбетейка надета :Meeting: 

А по большому счету, называйте хоть горшком, только в печку не ставьте!



> Настроение хорошее!


Я тоже ржу! Во сне угорала, а проснулась от того, что смеюсь.

----------


## Alenajazz

> накануне вымыла ВСЕ окна и раму на балконе.


Так это же верная примета, что будет дождь!  :Taunt: 
Как и помыть машину - к дождю!
Собираюсь на променад. Выходной у меня (ура, ура, ура - в прошлом году выходных не было...) Прогуляюсь. В кафешке посижу с капучинкой. В театр билеты возьму. У нас сейчас фестиваль какой-то театральный. Из Омска театр привёз спектакль. Хочу на него сходить. Если будут билеты, конечно... (но это единственный спектакль, который будут показывать в понедельник. Не сегодня, правда..)

----------


## Alenajazz

> сразу хочется одеть паранджу


так всё-таки хочется паранджу одеть-то, Маринеску!  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Внесу корректировки в свой пост. Я ни коем обзазом не имела в виду, что нужно как вы говорите "терпеть" молодых или гостей. Под образом "трудных" гостей, я имела в виду тех которые были в моем случае. И из за того, что они плохо слушали, приходилось менять сценарный план прямо находу. Хотя с молодыми хотели много сделать интересных душевных моментов. Вопрос заключался в том, как расставить приоритеты в данном случае.


В открытой теме лично мне не хотелось бы это говорить, потому что можно скатится на примеры из личного опыта... но! если



> И из за того, что они плохо слушали


это твой минус




> приходилось менять сценарный план прямо находу


а это твой плюс




> Хотя с молодыми хотели много сделать интересных душевных моментов


Хотели делать с молодыми? Так и делай с молодыми...А причем здесь гости?



> Вопрос заключался в том, как расставить приоритеты в данном случае.


В данном случае, душевные моменты с молодыми, а то что надо гостям, с гостями....

----------


## Alenajazz

> душевные моменты с молодыми, а то что надо гостям, с гостями....


Мегамозг!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> так всё-таки хочется паранджу одеть-то, Маринеску!


Так, я ж на слова реагирую, как собака на дичь! Сразу стойку делаю :Taunt:  
Только потом, ОЙ! И ЧЕГО ЭТО Я????!!!! :Blink:  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> я ж на слова реагирую, как собака на дичь!


А я сразу перенимаю манеру поведения. Например, нравится мне сериал "Глухарь"... На днях заметила, что я разговариваю, как Денис. Прямо ощущаю себя с его мимикой... А смеюсь, как Глухарёв....  :Taunt: 
Ну ладно, я поскакала!  :Vishenka 25: 
Или как говорит один мой знакомый: "Погнали дочку в садик!"
 А я люблю говорить, когда надо куда-то идти в быстром темпе: "Погнали наши городских!"

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мегамозг!


ой!... :Blush2:  Ну что вы... :Blush2: 

может культ личности начаться :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Всем бодрого солнечного утра!


Спасибо!
А у нас тоже солнце во все оконце!!! Лето продолжается, но ночью уже холодно...градусов 15...

----------


## Alenajazz

> может культ личности начаться


Я своим зазвездившимся говорю: "Здесь одна звезда и это - я!"  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я сразу перенимаю манеру поведения. Например, нравится мне сериал "Глухарь"... На днях заметила, что я разговариваю, как Денис. Прямо ощущаю себя с его мимикой... А смеюсь, как Глухарёв....


Я тоже...мож это все Геннадьевны такие? Увидела у тебя но фото, что ты Геннадьевна и вспомнила, что мы тезки по отчеству

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я своим зазвездившимся говорю: "Здесь одна звезда и это - я!"


когда станет тут скучно, можно звездями померяться, у кого звяздистее...  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты Геннадьевна


Мода была на имечко это...
Сейчас набор в коллектив делаю (малышей) Приходят с такими интересными именами.... 
Эвита
Ариана
Милана
Милена
Но больше всех Арин...

----------


## Alenajazz

> когда станет тут скучно


У меня танцоры как мантру твердят: "Звёзды есть на небе, на гостинице, на коньяке и на погонах... А мы - просто дети. Пришли всему учиться"  :Grin: 




> у кого звяздистее.


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
Всё, Мариньянц, я улетела!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Всё, Мариньянц, я улетела!


 :Tu: 
УУУУУУУУ....Лана, и я пойду...пирог спеку, воть! А мож потом еще кто заглянет поболтать...

----------


## Славина

Всем доброе утро!

*Мариш*, спасибо за совет, я согласна с тобою во всём, учту на будущее  :Yes4:  но об этом своём посте я не жалею, пусть бы и увидела моя невеста, просто хотелось в один момент прекратить свадьбу, свернуться и помахать рукой, но мне жалко было гостей и хозяев, уж очень было трепетное к нам отношение у них.

У меня сегодня была вторая бессонная ночь, брожу по квартире, как призрак.
Сегодня в 3:40 минут утра уже готова была кричать на весь дом:"Караул, помогите!"
Нос не дышит, горло печёт, глаз опух, и всё это ещё и болит вдобавок, если бы вы меня сейчас видели  :Vah:  я совсем не такая, как на аве  :Taunt: 

Хоть бы очухаться к субботе, предстоит двухдневная свадьба.

У нас сегодня тоже солнечная шикарная погода, а вот мне даже на улицу не выйти, буду сидеть в своей золотой клетке  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Славина*, 
Ириш, привет!
Хотела уже чухнуть, но увидела тебя. 



> Сегодня в 3:40 минут утра уже готова была кричать на весь дом:"Караул, помогите!"
> Нос не дышит, горло печёт, глаз опух, и всё это ещё и болит вдобавок, если бы вы меня сейчас видели  я совсем не такая, как на аве


после чего это произошло? проанализируй...

----------


## Славина

> после чего это произошло


Да чего тут *Мариш*, анализировать, простыла где-то, на свадьбу шла с больным горлом, еле отработала, свадьба на улице была, а там уже и ручьи под носом побежали со всеми последствиями  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Да чего тут Мариш, анализировать, простыла где-то, на свадьбу шла с больным горлом, еле отработала, свадьба на улице была, а там уже и ручьи под носом побежали со всеми последствиями


Аааа..ну если просто простыла, то уже легче. Для гриппа еще рано, так что можно лечится народными средствами, а можно и лекарствами противопростудными, сейчас их в аптеках куча целая.
Я по таблеткам плохо разбираюсь, единственно всем советую, если у вас мигрень, это когда голова раскалывается, а температура и давление нормальные, супер лекарство ПИРАЛГИН! Лично для меня, одна таблетка и я снова человек!

----------


## Славина

> так что можно лечится народными средствами, а можно и лекарствами противопростудными, сейчас их в аптеках куча целая.


Так вот лечусь, всем, чем есть и таблетками и народными методами, второй раз у меня такая беда, что сразу на глаза передаётся, раньше такого не было. Сижу макаю ватные диски в чай и прикладываю.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ручьи под носом побежали со всеми последствиями


Приветище всем!!!Иришка! Привет! У меня с глазами была фигня такая, капала левомицитиновые капли, через неделю - все прошло! Попробуй, хуже не будет! Лечись, дружочек!

----------


## sa-sha76

всем приветик  ..!у нас погода супер  греюсь на солнышке  говорят что весь сентябрь такой будет  я рада этому...

воюю с яблоками .....ветром  насшибало кучу кучу..всё мой лимит 94 банки выполнен,  больше банок просто нет  и на компоты смотреть не могу  больше..а как подумаю ,что ещё можно сливу и виноград  закатывать то  плохо стаёт...

мужу сказала..... всё   ..я закончила  с компотами и фруктов вёдрами  мне больше не покупай....(у нас яблоки продают на рынке 60 рублей 10литровое ведро ..сущие копейки....)

доченьки в школе....сижу у компа  с чашкой цейлонского чая и смакую..

Иришка  ..не давай болезни разыграться..захватывай сейчас...я в таких случаях антигриппин на ночь пью..пропотею  а утром  почти человек...желаю тебе выздоровления....

девочки  как и предполагала  опять пошли заказы..отказаться не могу..решила что сентябрь ещё поработаю...так что я в строю..

а у Комика чудная банька..как представлю  её  снаружи........ в глазах  сосенки, ёлочки  и чудо сказка среди этого....даааа..везёт же некоторым. ..там в новой баньке так всё пааахнет вкусно...

спасибо за фото  цветы обалденные  ...
особенно георгины и хризантемы..
..
а молодые  на фото какие  у всех лапочки....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> 94 банки


Сашунь, тебе памятник нужно поставить нерукотворный!!!( как Пушкин А.С.) В животике малыш, в доме еще две лапочки дочки и муж, да еще все лето гости! Про заказы уж молчу!!! А ты - то тортики, то салатики, да еще и 94 банки! :Blink:  :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

мои впечатления о свадьбе, кому интересно пост 2027...тут прошу не обсуждать...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...51#post4142851

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Сашунь, тебе памятник нужно поставить нерукотворный!!!( как Пушкин А.С.) В животике малыш, в доме еще две лапочки дочки и муж, да еще все лето гости! Про заказы уж молчу!!! А ты - то тортики, то салатики, да еще и 94 банки!


да уж...читаю и обалдеваю!!!

и еще РЕМОНТ!!!! :Vah:

----------


## sa-sha76

> да уж...читаю и обалдеваю!!!
> 
> и еще РЕМОНТ!!!!


девочки просто когда думаешь о том что нас скоро много будет.. второе дыхание открывается.....

  ремонт на кухне закончили  последние штрихи  доделали ....теперь на очереди  комната  моя  и  малыша ,  но муж  решил  заменить батареи  на радиаторы так что всё застопорилось на недельку

----------


## Славина

> Сашунь, тебе памятник нужно поставить


Ну я думаю, что памятник, наверное ещё рановато ставить  :Grin:  а что трудяжка, то трудяжка, молодец *Сашулька*, пусть у тебя открывается не только второе дыхание, а третье и четвёртое, в общем, чтобы силы и вдохновение тебя никогда не покидали, береги себя!

----------


## sa-sha76

курочка всем приветик высылает!!!  у неё всё хорошо ,   воздух 31 с утра..... море 24...
..так рада за неё...
не хватает  в нашем кругу  её.
.и наш  кружок болтунов    не так активно общается......вернее мы днём чуток все тут бываем ,а по ночерам   у вас тишина  ..то ли все котлеты съели.. то ли устаёте  за день....

а Марина  классный клип  про друзей показала   ..такие некоторые кадры  просто прелесть даже настроение вверх... ....спасииибо !

----------


## Alenajazz

Купила билет на спектакль театра из Омска. Пойду сама. Супруг работает. А у меня в кои-то веки будет теперь выходной день!!!! (отказалась от одной группы, надо отдыхать, без выходных работать тяжело...)
Как хорошо прогуляться по городу в свой выходной день.  :Ok: 
Купила себе новые духи, новое кольцо и новую одежду. И никто не торопит. Некуда спешить.  :Tender: 
Завтра пойду в обновках на работу. Завтра новеньких нет, можно сильно не скакать - терминологию профессиональную дети знают, буквально всё показывать не надо.

----------


## Славина

> Купила себе новые духи, новое кольцо и новую одежду.


Срочно фото в студию  :Yes4:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Срочно фото


Сфотаю только кольцо (попозже). Одежда обычная (то есть - не праздничная...) А духи эти взяла в первый раз. Под настроение подошли. Фирма Missoni. Ещё потом возьму какой-нибудь аромат этой фирмы. Благородный такой и женственный очень.  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2272767.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## СаньКА83

> Так вот лечусь, всем, чем есть и таблетками и народными методами,


Ирина, выздоравливай! Сейчас нельзя болеть!



> воюю с яблоками .....ветром насшибало кучу кучу..


Санечка, вот тебе повезло у нас ни одного яблочка в этом году, но компотов накрутила из абрикосов и вишни. Но вот огурцов было видимо невидимо, именно от них банок не хватило, вчера копали картошку, сняли урожай тыквы и патиссонов. На подходе болгарский перчик на одном кусте по 6-8 шт. таких крупненных сочных плодов. 



> а у Комика чудная банька..


а у нас банька 2-х этажная. На первом раздевалка, мойка, парная, чайная, а вот на втором - бильярд!



> Сашунь, тебе памятник нужно поставить нерукотворный!!!( как Пушкин А.С.) В животике малыш, в доме еще две лапочки дочки и муж, да еще все лето гости! Про заказы уж молчу!!! А ты - то тортики, то салатики, да еще и 94 банки!


Полностью соглашусь с девочками!!!!!!Санька, только ты не в горячку, давай потихонечку!



> курочка всем приветик высылает!!!


Саша, ты от нас всех тоже передавай, большоооооой и не менее горячий! Ждем загорелой и полной сил! Только без бронхита!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> не можете потерпеть пару дней...


Алёна не пару дней,а пару месяцев,но однозначно,если сразу же при встрече,не "просчитал" клиентов,приходится вот именно терпеть,а что делать?Оставаться ез заработка не хочется...хотя,однжды(был грех)мне так одна невеста надоела,я ей отдала 2 залога и в твёрдой форме объяснила,что не за какие угрозы и деньги я у неё свадьбу проводить не буду и дальше терпеть её хамство не намерена..сейчас,бы в силу приобретённого опыта и такой трудный случай,я бы  :Jopa: а тогда,не смогла..



> а она мне такой сюрприз выложила.


Супер!!!Я по баньке то же угораю,раз в неделю,это норма,без баньки,болеть начинаю :Yes4: 



> Солнце светит, птицы поют. Я сочиняю танец.


Творческого полёта,тебе Алёна!!!



> В кафешке посижу с капучинкой.


Да,я капучинку вашу,добрым словом,вспоминаю..если бы не кофе,я б до Украины не доехала,уснулаб нафиг!!!



> "Здесь одна звезда и это - я!"


Самозванцев,нам не надо...тамадою буду - Я!!!!Я то же Геннадьевна :Blush2: У нас просто отличные ГЕНЫ!!! :Taunt: 



> Сегодня в 3:40 минут утра уже готова была кричать на весь дом:"Караул, помогите!"


Иринка,ну надо было скорую вызвать или утром в больницу пойти...а в субботу сбежишь с распиской что твоё здоровье в твоих руках....я так после наркоза,на сдедующий день свинтила свадьбу вести   ножки правда подкашивались,но ничего на кофе отработала(4 дня!!!)Зато,подлечилась и клиентов не подвела!!!



> девочки  как и предполагала  опять пошли заказы..отказаться не могу..решила что сентябрь ещё поработаю...так что я в строю..


Саша!!!!А что я говорила?



> на спектакль театра из Омска.


Алёна какого театра?У нас есть Музыкальный,драматическей,кукольный,Ермолаевой,5 театр,Лицейский????



> Купила себе новые духи, новое кольцо и новую одежду.


Давай обмоим? :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна какого театра?


Я думаю, что спектакль драматического театра, потому что проходит театральный фестиваль "На родине Чехова" в нашем драматическом театре. Но не утверждаю окончательно насчёт театра из Омска. Схожу когда, тогда и расскажу. Спектакль 19 сентября. Билеты раскуплены почти все. Я вообще на галёрке сидеть буду...

А вот и кольцо (на указательном пальце - куплено сегодня, остальные подарены в разное время):

[IMG]http://*********org/2287899.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2275611.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А вот и кольцо


Красивое!!! И серьги тоже! Я по сережкам с детства заморачиваюсь! А колечки не ношу, даже обручальное. Ален, если помнишь, говорила тебе - почему. А у тебя ручки красивые!!! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А у тебя ручки красивые!!!


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: 
Я детей на работе растягиваю, а они мои кольца разглядывают и забывают, что надо поплакать... :Grin: 
А серёжки - это и моя заморочка тоже!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Билеты раскуплены почти все. Я вообще на галёрке сидеть буду...


Да иу нас так же...а буфет есть?кофе с коньяком улучшают настроение от прибывания на галёрке :Grin: 



> Ален, если помнишь, говорила тебе - почему.


Мария,ты такая загадочная женщина.....то днюху зажимаешь,то кольца не носишь,вон Алёнка нацепила по кальцу на палец,скоро по второму кругу пойдёт :Taunt: А колечки-интересные!Люблю необычные формы.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёнка нацепила по кальцу на палец,скоро по второму кругу пойдёт


Так ещё же есть на второй руке и целая шкатулка ещё колец!!!! Я же их меняю периодически! Поэтому у моих детей в коллективе самая лучшая растяжка в городе: каждый раз разглядывают новые кольца!  :Taunt: 




> А колечки-интересные!Люблю необычные формы.


А сколько я этих необычных форм колец продала, уезжая из Сибири почти 10 лет назад...  :Blink:  (не хватало на билет) Так что в моих бывших кольцах ходит половина Иркутской области  :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> в моих бывших кольцах ходит половина Иркутской области


 :Taunt: Уморила!!! Настоящая женщина! 
Чегой-то Комика не видать! Наверное из баньки с женой только поспать выбираются! Банька больно хороша! В ней жить можно!




> Мария,ты такая загадочная


Ой, и не говори Танюш! Засекреченная! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вот вот и я про то же!Колец уже валом лежит,а глаза всё на витрины пялятся...тут себе очередную цепочку прикупила,кручёная 1 см красное золото,1 см белое,блястит!!!!



> Наверное из баньки с женой только поспать выбираются! Банька больно хороша! В ней жить можно!


Зачем выбираться,там спать можно!!!



> Засекреченная!


НУ один секрет я уже выпытала!!! :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> один секрет я уже выпытала


Ага! ТОлько - ни-ко-му(пока)!
Аленушка, а у меня дилемма! Тетушка подарила золотые серьги. Ничего себе, тяжеленькие, но форма мне не нравится. Вот , думаю, какие бы сережки из этих переделать? Хочется красивые, легкие, не массивные, но - затейливые! Есть идеи, советы?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ТОлько - ни-ко-му


Ага!!!!



> Есть советы?


У ювелиров поинтересуйся,у них там свои технологические тонкости есть...

----------


## Джина

> Есть идеи, советы?


 Маша, в ювелирных мастерских есть каталоги. там очень много разных вариантов + указан необходимый вес для изделия. Есть модели на любой вкус.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Тетушка подарила золотые серьги. Ничего себе, тяжеленькие, но форма мне не нравится. Вот , думаю, какие бы сережки из этих переделать? Хочется красивые, легкие, не массивные, но - затейливые!


Если из тяжёлых хочется лёгкие, то нужно тогда сделать серьги и кольцо!
А я тут вспомнила (благодаря вам, други!) про свою шкатулку и полезла в неё. Почистила специальной салфеточкой свои серьги, кольца, подвески и тут же решила в чём иду завтра. Любимые серьги с гранатами одену и кольцо такое же! Ромыч дарил мне кольцо с гранатом, когда предложение руки и сердца делал, а потом и серьги подарил к этому кольцу!  :Yes4: 
У нас сегодня День Жульбарса. Я забыла... А Ромыч не забыл и принёс мне подарок прикольный. А я... :Tu: 
Сейчас покажу свои подвески любимые. Как раз начистила! И кольцо-скорпион с обсидианом.

_Астрологи считают обсидиан камнем планеты Плутон. Он является талисманом людей, родившихся под знаком Скорпиона. В Закавказье обсидиан издавна использовали как детский оберег. По древним легендам, обсидиан предостерегает от дурных поступков и греха, охраняет своего владельца от сглаза и дурных людей, выводит отрицательные эмоции. Также этот камень помогает человеку стать более собранным, помогает концентрировать силы, оттачивает остроту мысли. Это и обуславливает применение его при изготовлении письменных приборов и принадлежностей.

_

[IMG]http://*********org/2286870.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2276630.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена, приятной прогулки, богатых впечатлений...


Куда ты меня в дождь выгоняешь в 23 часа????  :Blink: 




> Мариша, разобиделась в теме стендапа, как девочка прям!


Пойду почитаю, а то не в теме (а то ещё куда отправят, на какую-нибудь прогулку...)

----------


## СаньКА83

ой, девочки, у меня столько этих бирюлечек, коробка с ободочками, сундучок с сережками, коробочка с заколками, еще коробочка с бусами, брошками, браслетами! под каждый нарядик - своя бирюлька!
Всем доброй ночи! что-то сегодня у нас прохладно! выпила 2 чашки зеленого чая, не согрелась! Попросила мужа, чтобы отопление включил, вроде потеплело, даже в сон потянуло, пойду дальше отогреваться!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариша, разобиделась в теме стендапа, как девочка прям!
> Неправа ты. Остынь чуть, сама поймешь...


Знаешь чего Андрюша, ты за меня не решай, разобиделась или...болт с гайкой на все забила!

И чего ж ты там это мне не высказал, а сюда прибежал высказываться? Вот чесс слово, прочитала твою реплику в полном недоумении.
Я высказала свое мнение и аргументировала, почему я так считаю...И чего я должна понять? Очень интересно послушать твое мнение...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Имел в виду спектакль..


Так я же дату сообщила - 19 сентября! А сегодня ещё 5 сентября! Предлагаешь стоять под дверью театра и ждать артистов, чтобы автограф взять????

----------


## Alenajazz

*И где все?*  :Blink: 
_Пошла писать сценарий своего "бенефиса"... В апреле 2012 стукнет 25 лет, как я гранбатманю...
Надо будет татуировку себе сделать. 25 лет работать хореографом, это вам не муси-пуси... Практически, срок... 
Эх, платьё себе закажу вечернее...  Хореографы наши с форума приезжают поздравить со своими коллективами. Может, флудерА подтянутся???? Если у кого есть желание посмотреть на меня и моё творчество, а так же пообщаться._  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алён, я тут лазаю перед сном по форуму....

----------


## Alenajazz

> перед сном


Поем пойду. Пюрешечка. Салатик из свежих огурцов-помидоров с домашней сметанкой. Мозг усиленно работает. Сразу есть хочется. Желудок мой в 1000 раз больше моего мозга.  :Grin:  А может и в миллион раз.
Сегодня видела в магазине индийскую сумку кожаную с котами. Офигенные! Хочу, хочу эту сумку! И вообще дофига чего я хочу, оказывается...  :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Алён, я тут лазаю перед сном по форуму....


вы хоть спите, а читаю всё что есть  на форуме и когда заканчиваю читать тему или разделы....уже утро)))...благо ещё неделю не наработу)))....с удовольствием всё изучаю и учусь..)))) спасибо за всё что здесь есть ,за атмосферу ....живую атмосферу со всеми эмоциями)))) Мариша,ты прелесть...твоя ава вызывает широкую улыбку, такой трогательный котёнок....

----------


## Джина

Всем доброго утра!!!




> Джина, ты еще и в золоте разбираешься!


 Андрюш, в золоте я не разбираюсь, но на красивую вещь внимание обратить могу, независимо что это золото, серебро или бижутерия. У меня есть серьги, простенько и со вкусом, как говорится, и когда-то носилась с идеей сделать такое же кольцо. Но что- то не сложилось, а вот информация осталась. А теперь опять на мысль натолкнула а не сделать ли кольцо? :Aga: 
  Скажи, почему такого серого красавца кота укропом величают?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Забежала с утра пораньше...



> Не решаю...пишу как я воспринял...как это выглядит на мой взгляд.


Не правильное восприятие. Тут конечно интернет и не слышно интонаций, но ведущий это человек, который не только сю-сю-сю может делать, а и общаться серьезным тоном, кто общался со мной в реале, знает, что я могу и постебаться и свое мнение высказать.



> Уже и во флудилке флудить не дают! Там не посчитал нужным. Думал, здесь атмосфера дружелюбнее...свойская...


Выглядит, мягко говоря, не очень как...Услышал разговор, но вступить побоялся, а побежал к добрым девчаткам, которые вообще не в курсе о чем речь, и тут сказал, что я там как девочка разобиделась :Blink:  Прям не по мужски как то... :Meeting: 




> Раз интересно, слушай:
> Зацепиться за отдельное слово ...или фразу... поставить на ней акцент и оперировать ей в споре


А ты поставь эксперимент, приезжай в село и называй всех деревенщинами с отсутствием головы. И где ты там спор увидел? :Blink:  Комик предложил, я сказала, что может быть в таком случае, правда это его сначала задело и он употребил слово деревенщина и колхоз без мозгов, зная что я живу в деревне.  Потом беседа плавно перетекла уже в нужное русло...Вот например Таня-Осинка поняла, почему я так написала. Значит, что то в этом есть. И Оля-Шоумама...Да! Мы все женщины. Но на свадьбах кроме мужчин присутствуют дамы и не факт, что ты этими намеками на командировки, и что после них лежит под кроватью, тем более презервативы, можешь всколыхнуть неприятные воспоминания. Оно того стоит???? Тем более на празднике ВЕРЫ, НАДЕЖДЫ И ЛЮБВИ. Может мужчинам-ведущим стоит прислушаться к тому, что хочет женщина? А не полировать свое ЭГО?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Papandr*, 
Предлагаю закончить этот разговор, так как вижу полное непонимание ситуации...Продолжай шутить на свадьбах с распечатанными презервативами найденными под кроватью, когда муж вернулся из командировки....

Я конечно понимаю, что за 5 минут не придет понимание, но может потом когда нибудь ты поймешь что я хотела сказать своими словами



> Не люблю когда при доброжелательном общении вдруг возникают мнимые обиды. Общаться не хочется.


Вот эту фразу я ВООБЩЕ НЕ ПОНЯЛА...
Ты наверное никогда не участвовал в мозговых штурмах, когда придумывается что то новое, когда люди просто набрасывают слова-слова-слова...но не унижая оппонента, намеками на его место жительство, происхождение, национальность, вероисповедание и политические предпочтения...

Все! Надоело объяснять! Иду работать!

Всем доброго УТРА!

----------


## S1981

Всем доброго утра!!!!! Или оно и в кашкадроме уже не доброе? В споре рождается истина, пусть и для каждого своя. 



> Не люблю когда при доброжелательном общении вдруг возникают мнимые обиды. Общаться не хочется.


Давайте жить дружно!!!!! :Smile3:  Я вот про погоду вам расскажу - ХОЛОДНО. Школа началась, ужас, беготня, уроки, утренние сборы, пробки даже на трамвае, куча студентов-резиновых, так и норовят трамвай разорвать. Лето хочу!!  :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> В апреле 2012 стукнет 25 лет, как я гранбатманю..


*Алёнка*, какое замечательное событие!!!




> Если у кого есть желание посмотреть на меня и моё творчество, а так же пообщаться.


Спрашиваешь, конечно есть!!!  :Aga:  Тем более я так обожаю танцоров!!! :Tender: 

Я вот не хотела раскрывать свой маленький секретик, но наверное вам на ушко всё-таки скажу  :Yes4:  
Я делаю себе маленькую заначку втихаря от своих  :Blush2:  хотела подарить себе себе небольшое турне по близлежащим мне городам, чтобы навестить дорогих мне друзей, а тут такое событие!!! 
*Алёнка*, я только ЗА!  :Yahoo: 

Может кто-то ещё сможет подъехать?

Всем доброго дня!

*Кот-боксёр 
*

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Может кто-то ещё сможет подъехать?


Тоже хочу!!! Очень!!!Буду стремиться!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Тааааак...я тогда тоже буду стремиться! Но до апреля еще надо дожить, а то уже боюсь загадывать...Только губу раскатаю, а тут БАЦ! и опять губозакаточную машинку доставать. Ближе к апрелю определимся?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Кот-боксёр


Кот - это ЧТО ТО!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> я только ЗА!





> Буду стремиться!!!


Вот это суперновости!!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Ok: 
21 апреля - ориентировочная дата бенефиса.
22 апреля - Всероссийский хореографический конкурс, который проходит в нашем городе.
Будет уже тепло. 
С форумчанами праздновать пойдём в кафе *"Старый замок"*
Вот фото на входе туда:

[IMG]http://*********org/2250056.jpg[/IMG]

А вот фото внутри:

[IMG]http://*********org/2286923.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну вот как приятно видеть опять Алёну с мясом и рыбой....

Девоньки, я вас быстро спрошу и убегу. Я вот сейчас нажала на уведомления наверху страницы и попала не поняла куда ....Там какая то таблица и написаны реплики...Судя по зеленым квадратикам - это репутация? Но тут у меня страница слетела, а когда я снова зашла, никак не могу туда попасть :Tu: 
Там мне чего то написали, а чего я не успела прочитать...Как мне туда войти? и как писать там ответы?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> "Старый замок"


Вид и снаружи красивый, а внутри кафе-вАЩе суперрр! Особенно понравился вид на тарелках!!! :Taunt:  Я б и сейчас не отказалась от этого меню! Выглядит очень аппетитно! Придется пойти в холодильнике порыться, а то желудочные соки закипели! :Aga: 
Нужно посмотреть по карте, сколько ехать на  машине до Таганейро! Или лучше и быстрее поездом?  :Meeting:  Разберемся!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> .я тогда тоже буду стремиться!





> Ближе к апрелю определимся?


Урррааа!!!!!! Но определиться надо в марте - в начале! Мне гостиницы бронировать надо! А приезжают ко мне и форумчане-хореографы со своими танцевальными коллективами! А это по 50 человек в коллективе!!!!! Хочется же забронировать хорошую гостиницу с мебелью 19 века и портретами Петра1 маслом и всякими джакузи да по смешной цене (в прошлом году нам навстречу пошли в наших гостиницах, цену снизили после моих аргументов в ...... 5 раз за номера люкс - на конкурс форумчане привозили коллективы и на мастер-класс, который прошёл под эгидой нашего форума)
 Дети-танцоры сказали, что наш город - лучшее место на свете. Я была рада, что такие хорошие условия проживания были! Люблю, когда вот так, красиво всё и празднично! Я вообще люблю праздники!!!!
А вот ссылка на тему прошлого приезда наших форумчан:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%F8%E0%E5%F2!!!

----------


## Славина

> репутация?


*Мариш*, если хочешь глянуть свою репутацию, зайди в свой *кабинет*, там она отражена  :Yes4: 

А насчет *написать ответ*, то я  пишу в личку этому человеку, а именно оттуда не напишешь.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Сейчас, я тебе репутацию поставлю, и зайдешь! А отвечать, наверное, только в личку?

----------


## Alenajazz

> вид на тарелках!!!


Там всё оформлено в средневековом стиле. Порцайки соответствующие!
А на моей тарелке моя любимая дорада. Люблю я эту средиземноморскую рыбу!  :Tender: 




> Как мне туда войти?


Нажми кабинет. Там вся репутация.
 Ага, быстренькие Ирина и Машхен уже ответили. Вот они первыми и приедут - чует моё сердце! А Маринеску как королевишна подгребёт к Старому замку!  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ссылка на тему прошлого приезда наших форумчан


А Иде? У меня нет ссылки!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот спасибо вам за оперативность, пойду попробую. Чего то я с этой репутацией до сих пор не разобралась, а там столько понаписали...Люди сидят и думают, чего это молчу? А я даже не знаю как туда зайти... :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> быстренькие *Ирина* и Машхен


А разве я у тебя больше не *Ирсен*???  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А Маринеску как королевишна подгребёт к Старому замку!


Постараюсь подгрести, тока мне грести дольше всех придется...Ну ладно, это я потом уточню, как и чего...

Все! Кабинет нашла. Получилось! Отвечу на реплики позже, щас сильно некогда...Убегаю!
Но Машуне, сейчас, не откладывая...ЦЁМ! ( она знает за что :Grin: )

----------


## Alenajazz

> я у тебя больше не Ирсен???


Это была проверка на вшивость. 
Шучу. Конечно же Ирсен, самая ирсеновская из всех!!!!! А ещё тебе подходит имя Ириньон! Ты - как хорошее вино! У меня такая ассоциация: Совиньон, Дон Периньон...

----------


## Alenajazz

> я потом уточню, как и чего...


Одесса-Ростов (есть поезд), Одесса-Таганрог - автобус. Я именно автобусом к сестре в Одессу ездила. Часов 20 в дороге с границами и таможнями...

----------


## Славина

> проверка на вшивость


У меня вшей нету  :No2:  это правда  :Yes4: 




> Ты - как хорошее вино


Ну на счет вина не знаю  :Meeting:  наверное тебе видней. 

Я больше коньяк люблю  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я больше коньяк люблю


Ромычу компания будет. Он тоже коньячный. А я люблю вино! Машхен, я думаю, тоже?????




> У меня вшей нету


Я тебе верю!  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня нет ссылки!


Машхен, таки нашла?????  :Smile3:

----------


## mar16

К себе в компанию возьмете?
Я и вино люблю, и коньяк, и в Таганрог хочется

----------


## Alenajazz

> К себе в компанию возьмете?


Как не стыдно такие вопросы задавать!!!!!  :Grin: 




> в Таганрог хочется


Жду, так сказать - с ответным визитом! Постараюсь принять на хорошем уровне (по крайней мере, не хуже, чем ты меня в Казани принимала!)  :Yes4:

----------


## mar16

Алена, летом или осенью запланируйте через Казань проехать. Вы из-за снега столько красивого не увидели в наших окрестностях. Вот с Андрюхой поедем в Крым, да  через Ростов, а там и Таганрог рядышком. 
Алена, с таким удовольствием всегда читаю твои сообщения, а отвечать некогда- перерыв обеденный , зараза, закончился, приходится покидать вас, а так не хочется....

----------


## Alenajazz

> поедем в Крым, да через Ростов, а там и Таганрог рядышком.


В Крым как раз через Таганрог и едут. Мы на границе с Украиной.




> запланируйте через Казань проехать.


Пока в планах другое направление: Закарпатье, Киев, Донецк и Прибалтика.




> перерыв обеденный , зараза, закончился


А мне скоро на работу. Тоже собираться буду.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> люблю вино! Машхен, я думаю, тоже


Ален, вино люблю, особенно свойское, но желудок сопротивляется, отвечает мучительной изжогой! А вот коньяк или водку еще тирпит! :Taunt:  Но, хорошую компанию никакой изжогой не испортишь! :Yahoo: 




> таки нашла?????


Ага, появилась! Ходила обедать рисом и курочкой. Подкрепилась! Теперь можно и почитать!

----------


## Alenajazz

> желудок сопротивляется


Потому, что ты Дева по гороскопу. А Девам положен коньяк. Я была как-то на экскурсии в театре вина в Кисловодске. Там говорили про все знаки Зодиака и что кому подходит из напитков. Я запомнила, к сожалению, только про Скорпионов и Дев. Девам - коньяк, Скарпам - вермут. То-то я мартини, чинзано и маренго люблю!
А я всё собираюсь на работу с перерывом на просмотр видео с мастер-класса в Абхазии...

----------


## sa-sha76

всем доброго дня!!!
 у нас жара который день ...29 градусов в тени..очень непривычно для сентября...
муж собирается с мужиками на рыбалку в Башкирию а там вообще за 30..я уж лучше дома посижу...
не могу в жару....
как хорошо что все к Алёнушке попадут..да такая дата  .......какая встреча шикарная будет  мы разве что телемост попросим помочь нам всем соединиться..
. у меня у мужа 3 апреля юбилей будет ..тоже событие, но мы уж будет привязаны....так что в домашнем кругу отметим....
Иришка задумка у тебя супер  ...пусть всё срастётся и ты сможешь попутешествовать...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> просмотр видео с мастер-класса в Абхазии


А я посмотрела отчет по ссылке. Какое у тебя красное платье классное!!! Очень тебе идет! Это то, в котором ты замуж выходила или другое? И вообще - ты молодец, просто умница, замечательный организатор!!!



> Девам положен коньяк


Ага! Только вина меня тоже привлекают, люблю вдыхать аромат хороших вин и делать маленький глоточек! Желудок так обманываю и получаю таки удовольствие от дегустации!

----------


## Славина

> Дева по гороскопу. А Девам положен коньяк


То-то я думаю, что все благородные девушки мартини, шампанское предпочитают, а меня вечно на коньяк тянет  :Vah:  а оно вон в чём дело, знак притяжения значит  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> посмотрела отчет по ссылке.


Ага. Только это другой отчёт. А я видео смотрела с конкурса в Абхазии ( в компе у меня) Там мастер-класс для танцоров проводили очень известные люди - руководители Государственных ансамблей танца. Сегодня будем разучивать комбинации с остальными - кто не ездил в Абхазию. А до этого нужно было самой пошевелиться, чтобы мышцами запомнить. 
А платье - да. Я его и задумывала как праздничное, а не чтобы в шкафу пылилось. Не люблю лишнего. С радостью выкидываю старые шмотки и всякую фигню без сожаления. Нефункционально или не дорого, как память - выкинштейн! :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вина меня тоже привлекают


ВЫ мне заранее скажите про свои кулинарные пристрастия-антипатии...

----------


## Alenajazz

Рисую глаза. Но пока ещё с вами. Ухожу через 20 минут.  :Black Eye:  :Laie 2:  :Laie 28:  :Mebiro 01:  :Mr47 04:  :Koshechka 03:  :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 07:  :Drag 06:  :Lex 07: 
Вот так примерно у меня на работе... Главное - вовремя отскочить от прокаченной детской ножки... А чуть зазеваешься... Всё....

----------


## S1981

Девчонки я наверное совсем тупая....... Прочитала соответствующую тему, а фото выложить получается только через ссылку. Как вы делаете, чтобы оно сразу в тексте появлялось?

----------


## Комик

> Да! Мы все женщины. Но на свадьбах кроме мужчин присутствуют дамы и не факт, что ты этими намеками на командировки, и что после них лежит под кроватью, тем более презервативы, можешь всколыхнуть неприятные воспоминания. Оно того стоит???? Тем более на празднике ВЕРЫ, НАДЕЖДЫ И ЛЮБВИ. Может мужчинам-ведущим стоит прислушаться к тому, что хочет женщина?


Доброго дня кашкадром! :flower: 
Сколько нафлудили за утро. :Taunt: 
Маришка, а ты вообще хоть имеешь малейшее представление, как я веду свадьбы??? :Blush2: 
Ты чего так взбесилась про командировку и то, что лежит под кроватью??За живое задел, тогда извини :flower: 
Все, что я придумываю, обычно с успехом реализую, причем иногда начинаешь думать об одном, а родится новая, совсем другая вещь.
Нужна зацепка, от чего можно плясать, а не вставлять паяльник в :Jopa:  
Подумай сама, много-ли в твоей округе мужчин, которым за 50 лет, работающих каждую неделю по две свадьбы, причем за цену не ниже 500-700 $
Я не собираюсь никому доказывать, что не дурак. И если нужно, в любой момент уйду с форума, так-же, как и пришел.
Если что, я тоже родился, жил и живу в деревне. Всем пока :flower:

----------


## Славина

*Алёна*, сходила по твоей ссылке  :Yes4: 

Скажу, что ты *БОЛЬШАЯ МОЛОДЕЦ!!! УМНИЦА и КРАСАВИЦА!!!*  :flower: 

Я не устану ещё раз и не раз это повторять, что я *ГОРЖУСЬ* знакомству с тобой и очень хочу встретиться в реале с тобой.

На счет предпочтений, я девушка не балувана,  мне всё что вкусно, то и хорошо  :Yes4: 

Удачи тебе на работе! Цём тебя!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ты чего так взбесилась про командировку и то, что лежит под кроватью??За живое задел


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 




> в любой момент уйду с форума, так-же, как и пришел.


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Что-то слов не хватает.

----------


## S1981

По моему, я что-то очень важное пропустила :Blink: Це шо таке? целый день какие-то разборки. Робяты, вы чаго? При чем тут деревня или город? Все мы люди все мы человеки, а кто где живет по-моему совсем не важно. Я вот вообще всю жизнь кочую, и в деревне удалось пожить, коровок подоить, и в славном городе-заводе, где иной раз неба не видно, только дым, ща вот столицу осваиваю, при этом как была собой так ей и остаюсь....Если я зря лезу и это меня не касается, простите не обижайтесь, очень уж не хочется, чтобы в кашкадроме ругались... :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> Я не собираюсь никому доказывать, что не дурак


Ребят, ну может уже хватит спускать пары, мы уже о приятном заговорили, а тут опять  :Tu: 

Вы оба достойные ведущие и никто в этом не сомневается. 
Но вы должны быть ещё и МУДРЫМИ людьми!!!
Нельзя давать обидам брать вверх над собой, достаточно простых извинений и всё, я так думаю.
Не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> если нужно, в любой момент уйду с форума


Приехали! Комик, ты чего?! Даже политические деятели, в споре размахивающие кулаками и выплескивающие в лицо оппонента воду из стакана, после этих споров вполне мирно общаются! А уж нам здесь и вовсе делить нечего! У всех своя точка зрения, свое мнение - что тут плохого или страшного?! Ребята! Жизнь так коротка, столько проблем , неприятностей, болезней, жизненных перепетий, что не стоит ее отравлять негативом! Люди! Любите друг друга, как я люблю вас всех!!! Как же иначе? Ведь вы все - МОИ  ДРУЗЬЯ!!!

----------


## Марьяна_C

> По моему, я что-то очень важное пропустилаЦе шо таке? целый день какие-то разборки.


 Ну так ЖЕНСССССкий коллектив))) как тут без разборок)))))))))) вопрос в другом: кто и как к ним относиться)))). кто-то воспринимает с иронией, а кто-то всерьез)))

Слушай, я шо то не пойму) а что то ты переехла в столицу, а собой так и осталась????  :Nono: 
ПС: у меня есть знакомые которые поехали в Киев на год два, приезжают и уже на русском, потому что они уже привыкли и на украинском им тяжело :Blink: , а то что всю жизнь на этом украинском разговаривали, то это так...  :Jopa:

----------


## S1981

> Слушай, я шо то не пойму) а что то ты переехла в столицу, а собой так и осталась????


 Это хорошо или плохо? :Smile3: 
А как же иначе? я из тех, которые приспосабливают обстоятельства под себя, а не наоборот. Вот младший брат у меня очень изменился, деловой весь стал, занятый, нащальника. А я все та же. Виделись тут с одноклассником (15 лет прошло) он так и сказал: У меня впечатление, что мы с тобой, Светка, так и сидим за одной партой и нам по 12 лет.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Забежала в обед...тоже

 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Лыко да мочало, начинай сначала....



> Маришка, а ты вообще хоть имеешь малейшее представление, как я веду свадьбы???


а причем тут это???? :Blink: 



> Ты чего так взбесилась про командировку и то, что лежит под кроватью??За живое задел, тогда извини


Меня лично - НЕТ!!! Но я тебе сказала, что у людей сложилась определенные ассоциации на тему "Приехал муж из командировки..."





> Нужна зацепка, от чего можно плясать, а не вставлять паяльник в


я в твоей флудилке уже полгода сижу и пишу, и чего за пол года нельзя было понять, что я за человек и стиль моего общения?!!! :Blink:  Хорошему ведущему достаточно первого стола, чтобы разобраться в ситуации, что за люди и с кем работать будешь последующее время...
Я тебе написала про презерватив на голову и паяльник в ж... как человеку, который ковыряется в носу, идет на призыв красных труселей и разбирается в сортах навоза...
Ну чтобы я сказала человеку, с которым бы я общалась пол года в шуточной манере на такое...
"Даааа....это интересная идея, но есть проблемка, презервативов такого диаметра не встречал, чтоб на голову лезли...Но если ты пишешь об этом, значит знаешь, где такие можно купить :Grin:  Дай адресок, тогда ТОЧНО! можно использовать в виде шапочки для купания и гораздо больше можно воды принести огород поливать..."
А потом добавила...Ну если уже паяльник в ж..? что тут не так?
а не говорил бы, что это не для деревенщины и колхоза...
Я по моему тебе потом объяснила, когда увидела, что ты проигнорил мою реплику и намекнул, что это для интеллектуалов конкурс :Blink: 
Рассказала на примере своих друзей...Неужели ведущий, который получает 500 баксов на свадьбе заводит такие темы???? :Blink: 



> Подумай сама, много-ли в твоей округе мужчин, которым за 50 лет, работающих каждую неделю по две свадьбы, причем за цену не ниже 500-700 $


Вот это вообще смешно...Где ты живешь и где я...Ну в Одессе люди и поболее зарабатывают...и чего? Вообще не понимаю, что ты этим хотел сказать.
Я в городе зарабатывала и по 5 штук зелени в месяц...в селе конечно никто таких денег не даст, но у нас жизнь другая, чем у вас на севере...



> Я не собираюсь никому доказывать, что не дурак. И если нужно, в любой момент уйду с форума, так-же, как и пришел.


прям смешно! из за меня что ли? 
А может тебя бесит, что я по твоей теме хожу? Да...тут проблемка....у меня понимаешь тут подружки образовались...и что делать, то теперь? Хотя флудилка, это тема такая общественная, вот если бы это был твой блог, я бы конечно сразу ушла, раз ты такой обидчивый
Во! придумала! ты меня в игнор поставь и больше ты моих сообщений видеть не будешь.....
Если бы такое женщина написала, то подумала, что ПМС началось...а от мужика после 50????... :Blink: 



> Если что, я тоже родился, жил и живу в деревне. Всем пока


А это называется...С больной головы на здоровую...

П.С. прям настроение испортил на голом месте...так хорошо сидели, чирикали и тут ЛЯП!....

----------


## вера денисенко

прочитала...и  не в обиду обоим Комику и Марише просто один не так выразился,а другой не так понял. :Tu: ...я читала последние ваши посты и мне стало смешно...Мариша, мне кажется,что Комик просто к тебе не равнодушен.. :Blush2: ..ребята вы оба такие милые)))) и вас обоих на форуме будет не хватать)))  :flower:  давайте выпьем все на брудершафт. :Pivo: ..сейчас и так время такое всё бегом-бегом, всё на нервах и ищешь хотя бы в интернете позитива,поддержки )))) :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Девочки и мальчики!

Что хочу спросить. У меня много DVD дисков лежит без дела, штук 300 наверное. Чего из них такого можно замутить, типа эффекта на мероприятие, кроме сердца со свечами. Выкинуть жалко, а смотрятся они красиво. Вот как всегда, голь на выдумки хитра  :Grin:

----------


## Марьяна_C

введите в гугле поделки из дисков - там оч много чего выбивает))))

----------


## СаньКА83

> что все благородные девушки мартини, шампанское предпочитают, а меня вечно на коньяк тянет


а мы не благородные - мы умные, красивые и талантливые, а такие девушки серьезные и любят серьезные напитки, я ЗА коньяк!

----------


## СаньКА83

> И если нужно, в любой момент уйду с форума,


Конечно это никому не нужно, Комик, женщины существа капризные, не надо на нас так обижаться! И по-моему, любой человек является личностью и зачем это доказывать другим??? Друзья, давайте жить дружно!!!!!!!

----------


## Комик

> я в твоей флудилке уже полгода сижу и пишу, и чего за пол года нельзя было понять, что я за человек и стиль моего общения?!!





> А потом добавила...Ну если уже паяльник в ж..? что тут не так?
> а не говорил бы, что это не для деревенщины и колхоза...


Мариша, я знаю тебя только по флудилке,  и понятия не имею, где ты живешь???
Я не имею представления, как ты проводишь свадьбы и какую музыку крутит твой супруг???
Я просто нигде, кроме флудилки, не видел твоих сообщений о свадьбах, чтоб они зацепили.
Не читал твоих советов в других темах и понятия не имею какие ты проводишь конкурсы. :Blush2: 
В конце-концов, я даже в профиль твой НИКОГДА не заходил и понятия не имею сколько тебе лет.
Думаю, что 30 +\- 5. :Blush2: 
Какой колхоз, какая деревенщина??? :Taunt: 
Я сам в этом году провел несколько свадеб, где гуляла деревенщина, для которой, "думающие" конкурсы не подойдут. :Nono: 
Короче проехали. Ты зацепила меня паяльником, я написал про деревенщину, а ты все это приписала к себе.
Стендап, это не флудилка, там если есть идея, её нужно серьезно, без шуточек обдумывать, вот тогда и родится может хорошая шуточная вещь. :Ok: 
Так, что проехали и забыли. :flower: 
зы. Я вот у себя в деревне, новый туалет сегодня начал строить, а завтра нужно из старого, все отходы как-то вывезти :Vah: 
Вот, где тема для обсуждения, с юмором и запахом :Taunt: , ну очень крепким запахом. :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Привет, народ! Сегодня что день такой? Знаете игру крючочки? Нужно пальцем за одежду зацепить у партнёра и дырочку сделать. А тот у тебя. А потом кто больше эту дырочку разорвёт.  :Grin: 
Не читаю ваш "плодотворный" диалог. Увидела только несколько фраз. Фу на вас! Приду, когда игра закончится. Футболку жалко.  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Футболку жалко.


А я в Машечкиной сижу. Вот подарил же человек - на душу легло. И телу приятно!
Ем рулет куриный с грибами. Вкусно!

----------


## вера денисенко

> зы. Я вот у себя в деревне, новый туалет сегодня начал строить, а завтра нужно из старого, все отходы как-то вывезти
> Вот, где тема для обсуждения, с юмором и запахом, ну очень крепким запахом.



в малину....у меня родственники так делают,говорят от такой органики слаще и крупнее))) правда внукам не расказывают о "супер-удабрении"

----------


## maknata

> Я не имею представления, как ты проводишь свадьбы и какую музыку крутит твой супруг???
> Я просто нигде, кроме флудилки, не видел твоих сообщений о свадьбах, чтоб они зацепили.


Ну, здрасть, приехали! :Taunt: 
Так как знаю семью Бычковых в реале, то могу себе позволить представить, для тех кто не в танке - Мариша - ВИДЕООВУМЕН! (кому как не видеооператору видны все ляпы ведущих?кто как не они выручают нас, если где-то как то опростоволосился и это не должно остаться у всех на виду? Да много чего можно перечислять, хотя есть и другая категория видеооператоров, но Мариша к ним не относиться, поэтому про других я молчу).
Гена (он же Гешман) - ведущий, и скажу как старожил не только форума, но тамадейского дела, очень даже хороший ведущий, это сразу чувствуется ))) Как рыбак рыбака, видит издалека, так и ведущие могут понять ху из ху :Yes4: 




> Я сам в этом году провел несколько свадеб, где гуляла деревенщина, для которой, "думающие" конкурсы не подойдут.


Ой, сколько раз уже в разных темах поднимался этот вопрос! Ребят, ну давайте избавимся в своём лексиконе от ярлыка "деревенщина". Поверьте деревенскому жителю с высшим столичным образованием, ведущим свадьбы и в деревне и в разных городах - и в деревнях есть люди читающие Шекспира в подлиннике, и шпарящие наизусть Омара Хаяма, равно как и в городе есть экземпляры с лексиконом пьяного сапожника. Уровень интеллигентности человека не зависит от его места жительства. А вот навешивание ярлыка "деревенщина" на всё умственно отсталое, нас, деревенских жителей, коробит.

----------


## Alenajazz

Почему-то вспомнилась моя ученица, которая ездит ко мне на занятия из деревни. Единственная - всегда с балетной аккуратной причёской, вежливая, воспитанная и ни тени хамства. Про остальных можно  такое сказать через раз....  :Tu: 
А про деревенщину - это стереотипы какие-то. У меня вся родня в деревнях живёт (только две сестры в городах  - в Новороссийске и Одессе), и мама, и папа - деревенские. Да я и сама родилась в деревне - посёлок Нижнеилимск, только он попал в зону затопления, когда ГЭС Усть-Илимскую строили.

Была на выставке кукол как-то. Куклы шикарнейшие! Захотелось научиться их ваять. Спросила авторов - где можно научиться творить такие чудеса???? Меня переспросили, откуда я. Узнав, что живу в Таганроге, сморщили нос:
- У нас не любят из провинции...
А "у нас" - это оказалось в Ростове. На что прозвучал мой незамедлительный ответ:
- А у вас в курсе, что в нашей стране ВСЁ провинция, кроме Москвы? И Ростов - провинциальнейший город???

Понятное дело.... НЕ взяли меня учиться ваять куклы...  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Фу на вас!


Действительно...Фууууу.....



> Вот, где тема для обсуждения, с юмором и запахом, ну очень крепким запахом.


Так сильно дерьмом завоняло....Беееееее....Тоже ухожу!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Тоже ухожу!!!!!!


Куда? Стоять!!!! Поймаю - на шпагат посажу! Поперечный!  :Yes4:

----------


## S1981

Просто интересно: кому от этого полегчало? докопались до истины? НЕТ. Испортили друг друг и окружающим настроение, и вместо "доброго утра кашкадром", хочется написать в очередной раз ПЕРЕСТАНЬТЕ. Второй день один негатив прет-может стоит в личке отношения выяснять? А то столько людей вас примирить пытаются, успокоить, а вы так и не остынете. Пошла курить, расстроилась.
P.S. У нас кажется бабье лето начинается, паутинка полетела, но пока утром все равно очень холодно.  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пошла курить


Я бросила... А то тоже бы пошла от расстройства за наших людей ... Пойду съем сальник с рисом, что ли.
 Сегодня совещание на работе (задолбали, неужели нельзя устраивать совещания через интернет????) Каждый уже с компом и интернетом, вышли бы на связь, узнали новости и никуда ездить не надо... Скоро так будет, я верю!!!!  :Yes4: 
А на работу - вечером. Сегодня малышня (4-5 лет) и индивидуальные у старшаков.




> пока утром все равно очень холодно.


у нас плюс 20 утром, ночью уже прохладно. Сегодня уже спали с закрытым балконом - что-то придубели...

----------


## S1981

> работают с улыбкой на лице...и так всегда...


За это я за!!!! А то вот сижу ща в офисе, все загруженные, а я одна как дурочка улыбаюсь, хотя настроение хуже не придумаешь

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

> Пойду съем сальник с рисом, что ли.


А  можно про это поподробнее что это такое?  Первый раз слышу.  яндекс путевого ничего не ответил.

----------


## S1981

> Скоро так будет, я верю!!!!


Я тоже долгое время верила в изменения в образовании, ждала, в итоге не выдержала: если совещания, то вызывают во время подготовки к утренникам, когда каждый час работы на счету, вечно придумают нелепые выступления, детей помучить и себе ( верхушке руководящей) галочку поставить, бумажек вал, планы отчеты, ни кому не нужная писанина, зарплата копеечная, начальство самодурство сплошное, а работа вся построена по принципу, кто лучше выеб.....тся, чьи детки больше кубков возьмут. и плевать все хотели на режим, прогулки, детство в конце концов.  Это так, лирика напала......
В понедельник повела свою дочу в бассейн, подходит мамашка из бывших воспитанников, столько слов теплых наговорила, типа после моего ухода все плохо стало, и танцы и утренники, они даже ходить перестали. Приятно, что хоть кто то ценит этот адский труд работы с детьми.

----------


## Славина

> Не следует столь трагично относится к диалогам. Это общение. Всякое может быть.
> Негатив...негатив... Я бы не хотел жить в сплошном шоколаде.


Знаешь, *Андрей*, я не считаю что наша жизнь это сплошной шоколад, стоит просто оглянуться вокруг, у кого дома неприятности, у кого на работе, кто-то просто в магазине тебе испортил настроение или обидел, а наши дети, то и дело доставляют хлопот. И пока мы живём заботы, хлопоты и проблемы никуда не денутся, они будут идти за нами по пятам. Их хватает у каждого.
Вот и заходишь на форум, чтобы иной раз просто отвлечься или получить положительный заряд от общения с ДРУЗЬЯМИ, получить поддержку или совет.
Лично я  миролюбивый человек. Любая ссора для меня это прежде всего стресс. Вот и сейчас мне очень не приятен этот диалог, я не могу сидеть и спокойно на это смотреть, тем более, что эти люди  мне не безразличны!

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот у меня сегодня совсем настроения нет!  :Tu: На улице солнце, бабьем лето попахивает, а мне сегодня не веселиться! Ой, забыла, доброго дня Кошатники! Зашла пофлудить, думаю точно настроение поднимется!  :Yes4:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Кстати, в пятницу буду в Москве.


Ого, и что это Андрей из Чебоксары будет делать? если, конечно это не военная тайна! :Taunt:

----------


## S1981

> Кстати, в пятницу буду в Москве.


А я мечтаю в пятницу отсюда уехать....... пока солнышко. посетить свой домик в Орловской губернии, посидеть с удочкой морозным утром, и тупо послушать тишину. Впервые за полтора месяца нет заказов на выходных, надеюсь все получится и муж тоже будет свободен. А так можно было бы встретится, думаю Санька по возможности тож присоединилась бы.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Добрый день, Флудористан!!! Всем для поднятия настроения, перенесла из Иришки- Окрыленной темы! Посмотрите!
И пусть в душе всколыхнется доброта и нежность!!!

 Окрыленная: Задумалась, что часто я смотрю на людей и спрашиваю себя - счастливы ли они???? Я стала замечать детали, даже самые мелкие..
http://kiwi.kz/watch/p9e6xl57fl82

----------


## Марьяна_C

> А я мечтаю в пятницу отсюда уехать....... пока солнышко. посетить свой домик в Орловской губернии, посидеть с удочкой морозным утром, и тупо послушать тишину. Впервые за полтора месяца нет заказов на выходных, надеюсь все получится и муж тоже будет свободен. А так можно было бы встретится, думаю Санька по возможности тож присоединилась бы.


 эот где морозное утро???

----------


## S1981

Утром +4 сегодня было. Кому как, а мне холодно  :Smile3:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Утром +4 сегодня было. Кому как, а мне холодно


ничегг себе. а мы балуемся еще солнышком!

----------


## Alenajazz

> про это поподробнее что это такое?


Как бы оладьи такие из печени. Местное блюдо.




> балуемся еще солнышком!


И мы! Днём жарища. Пришла с совещания, решила одеть для дальнейшего выхода на работу что-нибудь полегче, более летнее.




> а работа вся построена по принципу


У нас немного независимее, потому как м ы работаем по своему личному расписанию - как составим сами. Но каждый строит сам себе манеру поведения на работе. Кто-то приходит дружить, а кто-то работать. 
У меня вообще нет подруг на работе. И в городе нет. Приятельницы есть только. Наверное, я слишком требовательная к дружбе или не умею дружить вообще. И вообще я сейчас в грусти... Пришла к выводу, что, в основном, люди используют меня, мои знания, опыт, а когда приходит пора или необходимость мне пообщаться, что-то получить  взамен... Тут как бы они меня не знают....

----------


## вера денисенко

> И вообще я сейчас в грусти... Пришла к выводу, что, в основном, люди используют меня, мои знания, опыт, а когда приходит пора или необходимость мне пообщаться, что-то получить взамен... Тут как бы они меня не знают....


вот..вот...и у меня тоже самое...даже на работу не хочу идти((((одно радует что в моей жизни появился этот форум)))хотя я зарегестрировалась давно и даже не помню по какому поводу заходила на сайт и вот надо же так получиться что через два года я снова случайно зашла,когда решила что надо уметь зарабатывать тем на что ты училась,а не делать это бесплатно,так как всё  равно всё забывается или люди просто не хотят вспоминать,но всё что ни делается всё к лучшему))) правда это не легко осознавать(((

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я тоже долгое время верила в изменения в образовании, ждала, в итоге не выдержала: если совещания, то вызывают во время подготовки к утренникам, когда каждый час работы на счету, вечно придумают нелепые выступления, детей помучить и себе ( верхушке руководящей) галочку поставить, бумажек вал, планы отчеты, ни кому не нужная писанина, зарплата копеечная, начальство самодурство сплошное, а работа вся построена по принципу, кто лучше выеб.....тся, чьи детки больше кубков возьмут. и плевать все хотели на режим, прогулки, детство в конце концов. Это так, лирика напала......
> В понедельник повела свою дочу в бассейн, подходит мамашка из бывших воспитанников, столько слов теплых наговорила, типа после моего ухода все плохо стало, и танцы и утренники, они даже ходить перестали. Приятно, что хоть кто то ценит этот адский труд работы с детьми.


 Надо же я сейчас тоже на грани ухода у меня театральный коллектив был как палочка выручалочка на всех мероприятиях,а эти поучроыне планы-это ведь тихий ужас в творчестве(((это всё убивает творческую индивдуальность,вводит бесконечный транс и дипресию....сколько заставляют проводит семинаров,писать программм-это же тьма...а кому они нужны-методистам которых развелось,как...эх..они себе галочки ставят и премии выписывают,а нам грамоты...но куда эти грамоты девать...наверное надо здать в школьный музей))) у меня мечта уволиться,но муж ворчит...вот и терплю...а про кубки-это точно столько нервов и здоровья ушло...дали нам звание "Образцового" так лучше бы и не давали,столько попрёков услышишь,мы должны быть кругом и всюду и никого не волнует,что дети хотят творить и фантазировать,искать выразительные средства на раскрытие свего сценического образа,характерности....а детей гоняют на все открытия и закрытия где детям дают низкого качества литературный материал....и в этого в год только один спектакль получается поставить, а остальное всё шелуха....извините за салют эмоций)))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> слишком требовательная к дружбе


Аленушка! Не наговаривай на себя!!! У меня, например, тоже друзей не много! Настоящих друзей и не должно быть много! Не со всеми мы соприкасаемся сердцами! Я тоже, как и ты, когда разочаровываюсь в человеке, не считаю его близким другом, но и врагом тоже не считаю - просто он становится мне неинтересен! У меня есть подруги детства, девчонки- двойняшки Оля и Наташа( к Наташе сегодня мы приглашены на годовщину свадьбы). Они, кстати,скорпиончики, мы прекрасно ладим! Дружба эта с д\с, потом школа, с одной из них и пед. училище в одной группе. Бывали и небольшие ссоры, но настолько мелкие и так давно, что на них наплевано и забыто! Есть еще одна семейная пара наших друзей, это уже друзья мужа, но и мне они стали близки! Вот, собственно и все друзья, живущие поблизости! Но есть еще вы, мои друзья с форума! И ты, Аленушка, конечно, уже очень близкий мне человек! Жду тебя в гости, как договаривались! Не хандри! Это осень!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Не хандри! Это осень!


 а я и не знала,что именно осенью так бывает.... сегодян собрала помидорки,решила зделать на зиму борщ...ещё не много и пойду баночки закатывать...у меня дочка очень любит консервированный борщик...

----------


## maknata

> консервированный борщик...


 :Blush2:  Поделись рецептиком, а то у нас на Украине такого не слышали...

----------


## Славина

> консервированный борщик


 :Blink: 




> Поделись рецептиком, а то у нас на Украине такого не слышали...


Эт точно, у нас только борщевая приправа в ходу.

----------


## СаньКА83

> Из Чебоксар! Это раз.
> Уже не в пятницу, а в понедельник. Это два.


Андрей, не поверишь, это копм сам мне исправил, я написала Чебоксар, а он предложил свой вариант и сохранил сообщение со словом "Чебоксары", а исправить не шмогла, лимит инета закончился, я ведь с работы днем флудю :Taunt: 
А что так срок резко поменялся? 



> А так можно было бы встретится, думаю Санька по возможности тож присоединилась бы.


Вот интересно это ты про меня Свет, или про другую Саньку?

----------


## S1981

> Вот интересно это ты про меня Свет


Про тебя конечно, в кашкадроме других Санек подмосквичек вроде нет. Да и подпись у тебя соответствующая "Друзей в гости ждешь" Вот они мы :Smile3: 
Девчонки, я тока что пар спустила в свадебной беседке...... уж больно мне одна дамочка не понравилась, теперь вот угрызения замучат

----------


## СаньКА83

> других Санек подмосквичек вроде нет.


ага, вроде тоже не замечала :Taunt: , и я б с удовольствием встретилась.........

----------


## S1981

> Словом, график такой - утро понедельника в Москве,


просыпаюсь, веду дочь в школу, бегу на работу, забираю дочь с продленки, бегу в магазин за продуктами, кормлю ребенка, веду в бассейн, жду ее час, сушу ей голову, веду домой и того 21.30.  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Девоньки, привет! Прям соскучилась по вам...аж не могу! В голову ничего не берите, все нормально! У меня завал работы, только вот вернулась из студии...с красными глазами и распухшим языком(целый день с клиентами вела беседы)))) Буду появляться редко, бо у нас в селе пик свадебного сезона, я уже писала, что в селе все серьезные свадьбы планируют на осень. Вот с сентбря до рождественского поста все стараются жениться. Свадьбы по трое суток. Мы работаем двое...На третьи уже ВСЁ! ПАС! Борщ пускай сами проводят. Они конечно, нас приглашают всегда, но у меня просто сил нет...
Так что...скучаю и всех ЛУБЛУ! ЦЁМ! Ваша Я :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> Свадьбы по трое суток. Мы работаем двое.


Да уж!
Ну ничего, *Маришка*, держитесь там с Гешей, мы тя (вас) тож ЛЮБИМ и ждёмс всегда!!!
Появляйся хоть иногда  :Aga:  Удачи вам!
У меня вот в субботу двухдневная свадьба, так я уже дрейфлю  :Vah: 
Хоть бы вид чулавеческий к тому времени приобрести, а то гостей распугаю всех, всё равно что пчёлами покусанная сижу  :Blink:   :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всему дружному кошкадрому привет!!!Приехала с юбилея,бывшему жениху сегодня стукнул полтинник!!!!Блин выглядит лет на 35!Я их в 2007 году женила,невесте до 30-ти лет(они уже за 4 года 2-х деток народили)Тут звонят про юбилей...хорошо что спросить догадалась сколько лет,а то бы представляете конфуз?Отюбилеили в лучшем виде,блин...у них ТАКОЙ торт был!!!Сейчас покажу...

А ещё доченьку мы ангелчком нарядили,она маме и папе свечечьку принесла...а потом мы вместе сфотались.Андрюша и его детки...

Вообщим я тут со своими эмоциями,а все котейки дрыхнут..у нас время сейчас первый час ночи...а все наверное ещё в нэт не заходили,вот так вседа!!! :Meeting:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Уррра!Люди есть!!!Андрей привет!!!Иришка и Маришка,здрасте!!!Я тут все сообщения прочитала...новостей куча,успела несколько раз удивиться,порадоваться ,расстроится и наконец-то успокоится..Да!!!Жизнь  в кошкадроме кипит!!!А я опять спать хочу...вчера ночью поздно легла...к юбилею готовилась.Ну что же так...жизнь устрона?Ладно пошла спать...всех целую!!!Ах,да..Алёна посади меня на шпагат-всю жизнь мечтала..но наверное у меня какие  то суставы дефективные...А как вы думаете у комика туалет такой же красивый выйдет,как баня?Иринка поправляйся,труба зовёт!!!Всех люблю,ушла спать...

----------


## Славина

> А как вы думаете у комика туалет такой же красивый выйдет,как баня?


Вот придёт сам и расскажет  :Yes4:  




> Всех люблю,ушла спать..


Давай отдыхай, трудяжка ты наша, спокойной ночи!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сейчас покажу


Танюш, спасибо огромное за фото!!! А новые твои туфельки я узнала! очЕННо тебе идут!!! И вообще, ты красавишна-королевишна! Приятно посмотреть! У нас во Флудористане все женщины прекрасны!!! А мужчины загадочные, о их внешности можно только догадываться! Андрей еще как-то показывал себя народу в обществе обнаженных дам, а Комик пока засекречен!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Поделись рецептиком, а то у нас на Украине такого не слышали...


С удовольствием))) "Борщь на зиму"
Всё берём по 1 килограмму:
помидор
морковь-трём на тёрке или комбайне
капусту-трём на тёрке или комбайне
свеклу-трём на тёрке или комбайне
лук мелко режем
перец болгарский на небольшие кубики
и меньше половины горького перца мелко режем
Всё складываем в большую катрюлю и добавляем 3,5 столовые ложки соли+8 столвых ложек сахара+лавровый лист 5-6 листочков+0,5 чайоной ложки чёрного молотого перца и как закипит тушим на среднем огне,помешиваю 60 минут,за 5 минут до готовности вливаем )0,5 стакана уксуса =5 минут всё покипит выключам и накладываем в пастерелизованные баночки) 0,7 или 0,5.Я сегодня ударно делала,не люблю растягивать я делала двойную дозу...получилось 20 баночек 0,7 гр. Завтра ещё Хреновину зделаю и всё можно до соления капусты отдохнуть от заготовок)))

----------


## вера денисенко

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, замечательно вызлядишь)))фото супер!!!)) Знакомые туфельки))))очень даже красиво)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> у нас в селе пик свадебного сезона, я уже писала, что в селе все серьезные свадьбы планируют на осень. Вот с сентбря до рождественского поста все стараются жениться. Свадьбы по трое суток.


 Мариш,удачной работы)))будем ждать тебя как вестей с "фронта"))) да....тебя будет очень не хватать))))

----------


## СаньКА83

> А час ожидания в какое время и в каком районе города?


 Встреча наклевывается!  :Yes4: 
Прекрасного осеннего утречка всем флудильщикам! :flower:  Сегодня настроение приподнятое!  :Tender: Буду готовится к свадьбе! Только странная она какая-то. Не знаю чего ожидать? Почему странная, да потому что молодым ничего не надо, пассивные какие-то. Переговоры со мной вели две мамы, (они хотели все и как можно больше веселого) а вот жених с невестой в дискуссии не принимали никакого участия! Хотя нет, я не права, невеста на мою просьбу выбрать их первый танец отреагировала очень быстро, прислала название и исполнителя 3 дня назад, песенка неплохая, вот только рядом была еще одна строка - танец с папой (мы тож оговаривали этот момент, я предлагала свою композицию) исполнитель - Scorpions название - Wind of Change. Меня это ооооочень насторожило, как можно танцевать с папой под "это" - не понятно! Звоню невесте, уточнить по-поводу присланного сообщения, спрашиваю что делать, действительно будешь танцевать под scorpions? секунда ожидания и совершенно безразличный ответ - да,нет, я просто так, понравилась!!!!! И знаете в этих словах просто глубочайшее безразличие, что делать ума не приложу? Как-будто мне нужна их свадьба? Вот злюсь, не могу, как настроить себя, что все будет ок - не понимаю.......

----------


## Джина

Всем привет и хорошего дня! Наконец -то  я вернулась из"изоляции" :Vah: , сутки не было интернета и вот я с вами, Ура!!!
 Пошла читать то, что пропустила и параллельно к свадьбе готовится ( что-то я себя никак не настрою на работу)


*СаньКА83*, , будешь ориентироваться по ситуации, по гостям, как это часто бывает. Да и на молодых глянешь, может у них будет очень даже позитивное настроение. У меня были такие молодые, так там невесте даже лень было платье свадебное выбрать. Свекровь выбрала, оплатила, а ей даже лень было забрать. А на свадьбе они были очень даже активными. Так что как часто бывает, на месте сориентируешься.

----------


## СаньКА83

> Так что как часто бывает, на месте сориентируешься.


на месте то я соориентируюсь, вот только нервов потратила.........

----------


## S1981

> А час ожидания в какое время и в каком районе города?


Наверняка далековато будет, я на Севере живу. м. Строгино или м. Щукинская, а жду я с 19.00 до 20.00

----------


## S1981

Привет девчонки и мальчишки!!!! Утро не фига не доброе, настроение совсем испортилось, была жуткая авария, пришлось прошагать пешком половину Ленинградки и опоздать на работу на целых полчаса. :Blink:  Сижу кофе употребляю, надеюсь ща полегчает. 
Санька, у меня были такие ситуации, одна девочка заявила на первый танец "яблоки на снегу"..... да-да, те самые Муромова. А на танец с папой "Рюмку водки на столе" . В результате, на свадьбе она забыла о своих предпочтениях и была в восторге от того, что ставили мы с диджеем. И все получилось очень весело, хотя сначала у меня тоже была паника насчет безразличия молодых..... Так что Удачи, не переживай.

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет! Я собираюсь по городу прогуляться перед работой. Вчера заинтересовала меня одна кофейня. Называется "Рашен страшен"
Если можно будет фотаться, то вечером скину фотки. Говорят, что там интересный интерьер - оформлена кофейня в виде плацкартного вагона, а на верхней полке лежит тело. Ноги в дырявых носках... В лучших традициях плацкартного вагона. Может, приукрасил рассказывающий... 
Предпочитаю всё узнавать сама.

----------


## Джина

> а на верхней полке лежит тело. Ноги в дырявых носках...


  Ничего себе дизайнер накреативил :Blink: Ждем фото с большим нетерпением

----------


## СаньКА83

Эт точно, нужна, еще как нужна :Grin:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Александра, ну если ты сможешь - будет замечательно





> я на Севере живу. м. Строгино или м. Щукинская, а жду я с 19.00 до 20.00


А я так за 80км от столицы проживаю, это еще дальше, чем Света! Наверное реальная встреча состоится на тамадее в Питере, туда всем проще добраться! )))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> дождя нет.


Нет. Но собирается пойти... Плюс 21 тепла...
Кофейня работает только вечером. На двери был огромный амбарный замок. Я сфотала пока только снаружи. Вечером зайду, когда получится...  :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Славина*, *Papandr*, *rugej*, *вера денисенко*, Дорогие мои спасибо за внимание!!!Пришла с офиса в лёгком разочарованиито ушли подумать(хотя всё понравилось)то деньги не взяли,то гуляют там,где мне не хотелось бы работать...вообщим,сегодня день на вылет...



> Звоню невесте, уточнить по-поводу присланного сообщения,


Саша да включи ей на танец с папой "Ночной визит""Моя маленькая вырасшая дочь"Я думаю всем будет счастье!



> была жуткая авария, пришлось прошагать пешком половину Ленинградки и опоздать на работу на целых полчаса.


Авария конечно плохо,прогуляться это хорошо,опоздать на работу конечно плохо,но если пьёшь кофе,уже хорошо!!!



> а на верхней полке лежит тело. Ноги в дырявых носках..


Алёна,ты как всегда укатала ровным слоем!!! :Taunt: 
Флудилка!!!!Всем доброго вечера!!!Кто есть?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Тушу сейчас капусту с фаршем, дети тоже подходят по очереди к сковороде: ну, когда готово будет?


И на все то ты руки Андрей мастер!!!А я сегодня банально суп с куриными крыльями и капусткой наварила...

----------


## вера денисенко

Привет!!!Я тоже тут)))девочки нашла сайт где можно сшить самим платье-трансфомер..правда там только ти вида одежды можно сделать..но и это хорошо...прада не знаю на фигуру 46-48 размер подойдёт или нет? как вы думаете? вот ссылка там есть видео,как его сшить..http://subscribe.ru/group/rukodelie/28383/

----------


## вера денисенко

посмотрите пожалуйста...а то что-то я загарелась...но вот думаю как оно будет смотреться..там ведь девушка молоденькая, а мне уже... :Blush2: буду ждать ваших ответов))) :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## S1981

Я то же на минуточку заглянула...... За окном дождь я мужа с дочькой в бассейн отправила,  сама под пледом прячусь, надо на кухню бежать, воодушевилась вашими ужинами (капусту в любом виде не переношу......)че б такого сворганить, если холодильник пустой почти  :Taunt:

----------


## S1981

> буду ждать ваших ответов)))


Верочка.... я бы с удовольствием ответила и посмотрела, но не хочу расстраивать ни себя ни Вас. Руки у меня из одного места :Yes4:  пуговицу пришить не могу, так что извиняйте бездарь я, тот еще в этом вопросе.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Верочка.... я бы с удовольствием ответила и посмотрела, но не хочу расстраивать ни себя ни Вас. Руки у меня из одного места пуговицу пришить не могу, так что извиняйте бездарь я, тот еще в этом вопросе.


 это как раз для таких....у меня тоже руки-крюки...но там вроде так всё просто и причём без выкроек...ко мне прошу на ты))))

----------


## вера денисенко

у меня когда пустой холодильник тоя жарю картошку))))

----------


## вера денисенко

ну вот никого нет...эх...это не кошкодром, а глуходром)))) все спят...сладких снов всем желаю))))

----------


## Славина

> эх...это не кошкодром, а глуходром


 :Taunt:   намяукались за день  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> все спят...


Я ем. У меня сегодня мясо жареное. Картофан отварной. Свежие овощи.
А вот фотка "Рашен страшен" снаружи:

[IMG]http://*********org/2271341.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2259053.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> фотка "Рашен страшен" снаружи:


Внешний вид не такой уж и страшный, если судить по названию  :Yes4: 

Интересно, как там внутри.

А я сегодня в корзине "Крыивку" львовскую показывала и наверное всех ею там распугала, потом уже  никто туда не заходил...

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Крыивку" львовскую показывала


Мне не понравилось... Не люблю неуютные такие места... И коробит от многих моментов...

Я так хотела в Львов съездить - посмотреть город. И что-то перехотела...  :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Я так хотела в Львов съездить - посмотреть город. И что-то перехотела


Не всё там так страшно, были и приятные моменты, на которые можно глянуть, вот к примеру магазин, где продают всё из шоколада.







И не только это. Красивый старинный город.

Ладно, чёта я спать захотела, пойду пожалуй. Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## вера денисенко

> И не только это. Красивый старинный город.
> 
> Ладно, чёта я спать захотела, пойду пожалуй. Всем доброй ночи!


классный шоколад)))так люблю сладенькое)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вера, расскажи, что еще любишь.


Меня так никто об этом не спрашивал... Видимо, произвожу впечатление нечитающей...  :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Taunt:  Хотя начала читать в 4 года. Папа мой не поверил и сказал, что я просто заучила текст. И решил проверить меня энциклопедией. Прочла и там. Ну... Если это кому интересно...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Просто ты и так себя везде проявляешь.


Да коню понятно... Это я так. 
Наши волейболистки в финал прошли! Ура!!! Играли великолепно!!!!!( я волейболистка вообще-то, училась в спортивном классе, потом увлеклась спортивным туризмом, альпинизмом и боевыми искусствами, но до спортивного разряда дошла только по лыжному туризму...)  :Tu: 
А я читаю редко. Одно время увлекалась творчеством Кобо Абэ. Любимое произведение: "Женщина в песках" 
Считаю, что читаем мы, когда нам одиноко... Мы исподволь ищем в книге сочувствия и понимания. То есть - друга ищем. Я не беру во внимание те случаи, когда читаем книги по работе, перед сном или в дороге. У меня вот так, например. Я читаю, когда мне хреново...

----------


## Alenajazz

> в старших классах оч-чень много читал...


У нас дома огромная библиотека (у родителей), мама - филолог и руководитель литературно-музыкального клуба.  :Yes4:  Всегда было что почитать на выбор. Один раз меня оттащили от книжных полок и забрали книгу... Я почему-то в 3 классе решила прочесть "Блеск и нищета куртизанок"  Оноре де нашего Бальзака :Taunt: 

Мне главное - видеть цель. И настойчиво идти к её реализации. Может, из-за занятий спортом длительное время, может, ещё из-за чего, но сформировалось вот такое мироощущение. Мне хреново, когда я не вижу перспективы и цели...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, расскажи, что еще любишь. Пожалуйста. Какие книги любимые, фильмы.
> Если есть желание, конечно.


 Я "девушка" романтическая :Blush2: люблю Пауло Коэльо,как ни банально но Шекспира В.,Куприна,Бунина,Вампилова,М.Кнебель.,Цветаеву,Б.Ахмадуллину,Задорнова всех не возможно перечислить...очень люблю Вересаева его серию о жизни великих русских классиках...книги Билла Гейца,А.А.Бушкова и журналы ЧРГ...т.д. в зависимости от настроения но в основном читаю  драматургию из-за специфики работы...с фильмами сложнее люблю фильмы Тарковского,Рязанова,Михалкова.Бондурчика и документальные фильмы ВВС..сериалы я не смотрю...очень люблю музыку Мариконе,Рыбникова,М.Таривердиева..и очень люблю море...это просто болезнь...))) и болезнь становиться  этот форум)))спасибо за такое внимание к моей "персоне"  :flower:  А что нравиться тебе?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Меня так никто об этом не спрашивал... Видимо, произвожу впечатление нечитающей... Хотя начала читать в 4 года. Папа мой не поверил и сказал, что я просто заучила текст. И решил проверить меня энциклопедией. Прочла и там. Ну... Если это кому интересно...


 очень интересно))) мы  дочку свою в первый класс отправляли,решили с мужем за один день научить её и буквы знать и читать :Grin:  эх..бедный ребёнок...так она после наших занятий "Один день" пол года в школе боялась рот открыть, у меня подруга её первая учительница спрашивает,почему она боится отвечать на уроке...вот я ей рассказа,новую методику  моего мужа((( он когда не смог научить её произносить слоги,то сильно хлопнул букварём по столу, а так как на ребёнка даже голос не повышался,не говоря уже о строгих мерах воспитание,то для неё кидание книги об стол с грозным видом папы привело её вот в такой ступор...подруга ели-ели вывела её из сильного зажима...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А Вера пока лошадка темная...Поругалась чуть вначале...


это не я ругалась...это меня так прописывали))))надеюсь прописку дали на форум)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Мне хреново, когда я не вижу перспективы и цели...


 это точно.........раньше я тоже много читала,а сейчас вот ищу на просторах интернета....правда времени нет бывать на разынх форумах,это я пока часто пишу и сижу,пока на больничном....но увы..скоро надо выходить в бесмыслееную деятельность...вот и изучаю - и + работы ведущего,специфику ...думаю куда податься в этой жизни)))

----------


## S1981

> я водку пью и музыку слушаю


Товарисч прям!!!! (это я про водку) А насчет книг-ем все...... и побольше..... и иди оно все к черту,когда книжка интересная попадается, дети голодные, муж заброшен (утрирую конечно) но смысл верный. 
Всем доброго утра!!!! Сегодня настроение хорошее, слушаю песенки в наушниках пока шефов нет.....  :016: пятница...

----------


## maknata

> Мне хреново, когда я не вижу перспективы и цели...


Алён, та же хрень и у меня... Когда о чём то мечтаешь, добиваешься, идёшь к своей цели, а потом, когда всё сбывается и осуществляется - вдруг приходит недоумение - а что же дальше делать? О чём мечтать, куда идти?




> Я почему-то в 3 классе решила прочесть "Блеск и нищета куртизанок" Оноре де нашего Бальзака


А я по русской классике в основном специализировалась в этом возрасте :Taunt:  До 3-го класса успела перечитать всю детскую литературу в 3-х библиотеках нашего посёлка, 3-й класс начала с "Анны Карениной", потом перешла к "Войне и миру" :Grin:

----------


## maknata

> слушаю песенки в наушниках пока шефов нет.....


А я.. я ж сама шеф.. уже успела разгон устроить сотруднице за опоздание, бригаде ремонтников из "Киевстара" за раскуроченую крышу и комнату бракосочетания в ДК . Бедного парнишу аж жалко стало- он то не знает как я орать умею! Только тихонько, поджав плечи - "устраним, работаем.." Блин, завтра роспись, а там лужа на весь зал, ковры все мокрые, грязь, потолочная плитка откручена, с потолка льёт.. Багеты на окнах раскурочены.. Капец в общем! Дала сроку до обеда, фиг знает, успеют или нет? Но лучше бы успели, а то придётся им от меня на крыше прятаться - туда точно не полезу, высоты боюсь! :Nono:

----------


## Alenajazz

> начала с "Анны Карениной", потом перешла к "Войне и миру"


Я поняла, почему я с Бальзака-то начала!!!!   :Vah: 
Его собрание сочинений было красиво оформлено и стояло на самой нижней полке.  :Aga: 
Выше были расположены Томас Манн и Генрих Манн  и др. А любимая книга детства: "Сент Ив" Стивенсона.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, что случилось с образом(смотрю на аву...), ты зачем такой нос нацепила? :Vah: 

Я тоже раньше была жуткая книгоманка, читала все в подряд, а сейчас стала ленивая. :Blush2:  Вот сейчас сижу работаю за компом скачала себе аудиоспектакль Станислав Лем "Солярис". Буду слушать. Фантастику сто лет назад читала, тогда это была книга Бредбери, понравилось очень, хотя до этого считала, что я фантастику не люблю.

----------


## Славина

> Алён, что случилось с образом(смотрю на аву...), ты зачем такой нос нацепила?


*Мариха*, привет  :Yahoo:  ты как всегда в своём репертуаре  :Taunt: 




> Я тоже раньше была жуткая книгоманка, читала все в подряд, а сейчас стала ленивая.


Я тоже раньше много читала, тут все про классику, романтику, а я любила детективы и тоже книга в руки-семья побоку  :Grin:  а сейчас не сколько ленива, сколько больше времени комп забирает  :Yes4: 
А вот скачать аудиокнигу мне тоже захотелось, только не знаю пока какую  :Meeting: 

А ещё я смотрю на наших детей, они практически ничего не читают, даже школьную программу.

----------


## Славина

> Давно хотел спросить, Селенджер "Над пропастью во ржи", кто в каком возрасте прочитал и понравилось ли?


*Андрей*,  признаюсь, такая книга у меня есть, а вот читать я её не читала  :No2:

----------


## Славина

> женское мнение интересно


Пойти почитать что-ли, чтобы высказать тебе своё женское мнение  :Grin:  так завтра свадьба, готовиться нужно и когда эти книжки читать???  :Meeting: 

Может кто-нибудь из наших девчонок читал, так скажут тогда  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> можно прочитать во время танцев на свадьбе


Так я же говорю, когда у меня книга в руках, мне всё по боку  :Yes4:  боюсь свадьба без тамады останется  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> сейчас не сколько ленива, сколько больше времени комп забирает


Да, слово лень тут было использовано в контексте фразы "Лень двигатель прогресса". Раньше в поезд брала книгу, а сейчас плеер.



> А вот скачать аудиокнигу мне тоже захотелось, только не знаю пока какую


Книг разных много, смотря что тебе нравится. Я вот сначала прочитала всего Акунина, а потом в аудио его всего переслушала.
Очень много лекций полезных, о здоровье, о семье, о ораторском искусстве.
А когда хочется послушать, ну что то из современной литературы или так, то о чем забыла, то вот тут читаю отзывы
http://*********.org/forum/viewtopic...5760&start=270
Ну а потом по ссылкам и там уже более подробно о книге. Вот классный сайт, качай - не хочу!
http://www.ex.ua/
без всяких рейтингов и балов. Там вверху меню, и видео, аудио, музыка, книги, проги....И очень удобно по сайту передвижение. Я как в город в гости еду, у кого безлимит, КАААААК СЕБЕ ВСЕГО НАКАЧАЮ!!!!!!

Вот! посмотрите как люди общаются...прям завораживает!!!! :Taunt: 




нифига себе танцы!!!! :Vah:  Я так не умеююююю :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Вот! посмотрите как люди общаются..


И ведь наверное понимают друг друга  :Taunt: 




> нифига себе танцы!!!


Круто!  :Ok:  Это у них в крови  :Yes4:  У них наверное младенцы начинают уже в животе попами трясти, если в таком возрасте такие пляски  :Grin:

----------


## S1981

> Может кто-нибудь из наших девчонок читал, так скажут тогда


Я почему то побаиваюсь этой книжки, уж очень о ней разных мнений, кто говорит дорасти надо, чтобы все понять, вообщем загрузили сразу, еще до чтения, и вот все ни как...... А так собиралась ее прочесть в 16 лет, чуть повременила, до сих пор на полке пылится  :Taunt:

----------


## вера денисенко

Книга это как магнит,если я начну читать и меня затянет...то это бессная ночь точно и+ день...я пока до конца не дочитаю не успокоюсь... :Blink:

----------


## Alenajazz

У меня из фантастов любимчик Шекли. 

А клюв у меня для красоты!!!

----------


## S1981

всем доброй ночи....... надеюсь все отработали удачно............ а я все пою  :062:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А клюв у меня для красоты!!!


Ален! Это у меня клюв для красоты! :Taunt:  Люди!!! Я сегодня родилась!!! УжО! :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> Я сегодня родилась!!! УжО!


_Машулька, с Днём рождения, дорогая!!!
Счастья, любви, здоровья тебе!!! 
Пусть все твои мечты сбудутся!!!
Пусть работа всегда приносит не только деньги, но и удовлетворение!!!
Всего тебе и побольше! 
Люблю тебя и целую!!!_



Ну и как же без цветов и коньячка  :Grin: 

[/

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я сегодня родилась!!! УжО!





> Машулька, с Днём рождения, дорогая!!!


Ну а я как старый генерал из анекдота

Встает старый генерал и говорит тост:" Давайте выпьем за здоровье!"
Молодой лейтенант: "Зачем так банально, за здоровье? Давайте ...за удачу!!!!"
Генерал посмотрел на "салагу"...и со вздохом ответил :" Вот мне вчера удача подвернулась, а здоровья не хватило! "


Так что я с высоты своих лет, тебе желаю БЫТЬ ДОЛГО-ДОЛГО ЗДОРОВОЙ! а если есть здоровье, то будет и удача, и денюжка и хорошее настроение. И выполнишь все свои планы, которые задумала!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А клюв у меня для красоты!!!


 :Taunt: 
А, чо! это интересно! Сразу представила клинику пластичной хирургии и это картинка на стене. Приходит пациент к доктору и говорит
- Доктор! я не доволен своим носом...
- А чего там с вашим носом????!!!! ....Тааааак....Ну вот что я вам скажу, посмотрите на этого товарища ( смотрим аву Алёну) - СВОЙ НОС ОН НОСИТ ДЛЯ КРАСОТЫ!!!! Так что идите и не морочьте мне голову...а еще лучше, попробуйте отрастить такой же...хотя вряд ли у вас получится. :Aga:  :Taunt: 

Доброго Утра!!!
Маш, как будешь отмечать? Дома или на природе? У нас вроде солнце, хотя вчера была гроза...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

удаляю продублированное сообщение и не могу... а раньше без проблем удаляла..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> любимчик Шекли.


Забью в поиск, посмотрю, шо за гусь :Grin: .





> надеюсь все отработали удачно............ а я все пою


 :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Люди!!! Я сегодня родилась!!!


Заметь Маша,это НЕ я рассказала..хотя очень хотелось,нашептать флудильщикам...
Доброе утро! Вот и наступил самый главный для тебя день в году – день твоего рождения. Как бы ты к нему ни готовился, он почему-то всегда приходит нежданно, и это здорово: сюрпризы начинаются! Будет множество поздравлений, теплых слов, вкусной еды и положительных эмоций.
Еще на день рождения обязательно тебе позвонит кто-нибудь с кем ты по той или иной причине давно не общался, и тебе будет чертовски приятно услышать голос этого человека. В общем, этот день для тебя действительно уникален.
Конечно, подсчитывать цифры своего возраста грустновато, но ведь тебя никто не заставляет делать это сегодня – это вполне может подождать до завтра, потом до послезавтра, а там и забудется. Я поздравляю тебя с днем рождения и, кроме всего прочего, желаю тебе побольше думать о хорошем – чтобы не было времени задумываться о плохом.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Маша лови Ночной визит.. http://webfile.ru/5538163
Я тут как всегда трудилась и всё пропустила  :Vah: а сказать то хочется  :Blink: Алёна, ты когда во внутрь страшилки попадёшь то же не забудь раздобыть ценный фото материал, интересно-жуть  :Aga: Не могу сказать, что я девушка сильно начитанная...люблю конечно стихи. В детстве почему то читала сказки и фантастику(всё свободное время занималась во всех мыслимых и немыслимых кружках)потом перешла на публицистику...в юношестве читала К.Воннегут "Колыбель для кошки" и.т.д. Яак Цыэрюют"Мужские танцы",Р.Бах"чайка по имени Джонатан"Потом перешла па философов Кант,Карнеги,Фрейд.позже увлеклась  Н.Козлов,А.Свияш,Семёнова ну и прочая белеберда, естественно пыталась изучать Фэн шуй,Одно время читала только спец.лит-ру, а вот когда появился инет, отчего то вновь вернулась к фонтастиш..Головачёв,Иванович и. т.д.(в общим подобный неописуемый бред)Всегда читала перед сном, поэтому книга живёт на тумбочке не одну неделю, а запоем как то не могу себе позволить :Blush2: хотя конечно же хочется устроится по удобние и впитать в себя всю историю, информацию до конца...Ну про классику говорить не буду, естественно--спасибо школе!!!Хотя как то года 3 назад перечитала рассказы Пушкина...взгляд совсем другой(по видимому со стороны прожитых лет)Так же перечитала Булгакова...блин вообще засада!!!!Эффект как будто читал совсем другой человек.*"Как мир меняется. и как я сам меняюсь, лишь именем одним я называюсь, на самом деле, то что называют мной, не я один, нас много я живой! Чтоб кровь моя остынуть не успела, Я умерал не раз...О сколько мёртвых тел, я отделил от собственного тела!"*Пожалуй Заболоцкий сказал про меня точно...
Всё ушла веселить людей.

----------


## sa-sha76

*МАШЕНЬКА СОЛНЫШКО  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !
ТЕБЯ НАМ ПРОСЛАВЛЯТЬ НЕ ЛЕНЬ
 НЕ ТОЛЬКО В ТВОЙ ЗАКОННЫЙ ДЕНЬ
ВЕДЬ НАД ТОБОЙ ГОРИТ ВСЕГДА
УДАЧИ И ЛЮБВИ ЗВЕЗДА !!!!*


_ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ  МНОГО ПЕСЕН  СПЕТЫХ В ЭТОТ ДЕНЬ ЛИЧНО ДЛЯ    ТЕБЯ  НА ВСЕХ ЭТИХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ _ 
 :Vishenka 33:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 37: 

И ЖЕЛАЮ МНОГО ХОРОШИХ НОВОСТЕЙ
 :Laie 13:  :Laie 13:

----------


## Джина

*Машенька! С днем рождения!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2259725.gif[/IMG]

Ой, а я к своему стыду давно книжку в руки не брала :Blush2: Но если читаю, то уж точно вся в книге, ничего не вижу и не слышу.
Сейчас увлеклась вышивкой крестиком, забирает уйму времени, но очень дисциплинирует.

Всем доброго утра. хорошего дня и удачного вечера!
Всем, кто сегодня работает - хорошей свадьбы и послушных гостей!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Звоню, звоню, а именинница  не желает беседовать....*

*Поздравляю с днём рождения!!!!*
*Желаю встреч с интересными людьми, радости общения!
Как там в пародии на индийские фильмы: "Мне так грустно, что хочется танцевать! Мне так весело, что хочется танцевать!"
Вся наша жизнь - танец. То есть, Машулевич, танцуй и пусть танцы будут не с волками!* А характер у тебя как раз танцевальный - ты можешь быть как стебель гибкой и как сталь твёрдой.

[IMG]http://*********org/2254599.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## S1981

Машенька, поздравляю!!!! К сожалению не знаю тебя в живую так сказать, но судя по фото ты замечательный душевный человек, очень красивая молодая женщина. Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, благополучия в любимом деле, любви, тепла и радости!!!!  :flower:  :Preved:  :Preved:  :Preved:  :WhiteVoid 1:  :Tatice 04:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 38:  :Laie 39:  Чтобы вся твоя жизнь была одним сплошным праздником

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Девчоночки и не только( Андрей) спасибо всем огромное! Улетаю праздновать! Вечером еще раз всех поблагодарю с чувством, с толком с расстановкой! Приятно до немогу!!! :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------


## maknata

*rugej*, Машуль, с днём рождения!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем доброй ночи! Как и говорила ранее, забежала на минутку, чтобы еще раз сказать всем огромное спасибо!!!
Очень приятно слышать столько теплых слов, добрых пожеланий от любимых и очень уважаемых мною людей!!! Жду не дождусь встречи в реале! Сегодня говорили с Аленушкой по телефону, очень приятно было слышать живой голос, уже знакомый мне! В скайп зайти времени не было сегодня, а то бы еще пообщалась бы с девчонками! СПАСИБО!!! Всех люблю!!! Вы с утра создали мне праздничное настроение и день прошел прекрасно!!! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

*rugej*, поздравляю тебя С днём рождения!!!!!!! Крепкого здоровья,семейного счастья,  любви!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

всем привет!!!
  у нас  ремонт вырос в грандиозные масштабы...когда убирали старое отопление  и болгаркой резали трубы напартачили и мне обои все уделали в большой комнате ..теперь задача  обои в двух комнатах.. ничего главное отопление будет нормальное,  а то  ведь зима на носу.....   :020: 

 а во вторник курочка на связь выйдет.....пока она ещё  :Laie 44:   неужели только мне кажется что у других отпуск  так долго , а  у  меня ррраз и пролетел.....

у нас был ураган просто   ветер  двери и калитки открывал ....всё вёдра и коврики по огороду с утра ходили собирали а так же вёдра ковши ванночки пластмассовые..что за погода то ? а  в Екатеринбурге был просто дождь говорят , а у нас  даже спать не могла сегодня .....кошмар а не ночь...
 а  с утра такое солнце так греет..... :Vishenka 34: 

вчера в честь Машуни пекла огроомную шанежку картофельную...  её хватило на полчаса как то вот удачно подгадала   ..  проголодались мои девчоночки...да и папа не отставал....
всё  пошла клеить и мастерить...до встречи  ......

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> вчера в честь Машуни пекла огроомную шанежку картофельную


Ой, Сашунь, а что это такое? Хоть бы сфотала! Это как большой драник картофельный(оладушек)? В любом случае я думаю - очень вкусно!



> всё пошла клеить и мастерить


Саш, ты сильно не переутомляйся! Береги себя и малыша! Вот красота то будет!!! Я тебе в личку кое-что написала, посмотри, может поможешь?!

----------


## вера денисенко

> ничего главное отопление будет нормальное, а то ведь зима на носу.....


 это точно))) у нас ведь в своём доме сам о себе не позаботишься так ни кто не зделает))))))))а когда тёпло,так прям ляпота да и только)))) мне тоже интересно .что это за блюдо такое(шанежка картофельная)? а унас дождик уже 2 дня льёт((( а так хочется ещё солнышко за луч схватить)))

----------


## вера денисенко

*rugej*, как прошёл день "варенья"?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Это как большой драник картофельный(оладушек)? В любом случае я думаю - очень вкусно!


ну ты правильно мыслишь .. вот пирог он  разной формы  бывает открытый и закрытый , а шанежка у нас на Урале может быть только круглой .наверное потому что в печи пекли  а раньше  ведь противней не было только  сковороды
 и может быть наливочной  (это когда смазываем сверху сметанкой смешанной  с сахаром и картофельной (смазанной картофельным пюре )  ....обещаю  в следующий раз сфоткаю..ну это просто румяный пирог открытый   С КАРТОФЕЛЬНЫМ ПЮРЕ....  ,но я просто обожаю  его......

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> rugej, как прошёл день "варенья"?


Спасибо, Верочка, хорошо! Только весь день был беспокойный, но это нормально - так у всех бывает! Есть даже выражение: я на своем дне рождения, как лошадь на свадьбе - голова в цветах, а ж...а в мыле. не очень культурно, но очень верно! :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а во вторник курочка на связь выйдет.....пока она ещё   неужели только мне кажется что у других отпуск  так долго , а  у  меня ррраз и пролетел.....


Я не поняла,Курочка уже всё!В смысле ототдыхалась?В ЭТОТ вторник УЖЕ возвращается???Чтож так мало?



> всё  пошла клеить и мастерить..


Саша,не моё это дело,но ты помоему должна беречь малыша и  :Tender: себя...ну,что родни нет?Я думаю с удовольствием любой поможет даме в интересном положении!



> ты сильно не переутомляйся! Береги себя и малыша!


Вот и Маша о том,же...



> это когда смазываем сверху сметанкой смешанной  с сахаром и картофельной (смазанной картофельным пюре


У меня бабушка стряпала в русской печи шанежки с творогом и да же с морковью!!!Мммм!Пальчики оближешь,а я не умею :Nono: 



> Только весь день был беспокойный, но это нормально - так у всех бывает!


Ага!Я как правило ещё до 1 октября получаю и принимаю поздравления и подарки...вот и в этом году не все смогли попасть 1 числа до сих пор звонят и договариваемся кто и когда сможет подъехать.На уходящей неделе работала,был завал,всех желающих буду встречать после 13 сент.обещаются древние подруги понаехать,эээх!Гулять буду опять весь сентябрь!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки,мне так вот эта песня нравиться про осень   http://files.mail.ru/TIWS06 буду рада если кому понравиться))) :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

> эээх!Гулять буду опять весь сентябрь!


как раз бабье лето!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

http://files.mail.ru/0UFUNH эта моя любимая композиция у Секрет Горден))) вы знаете я так рада,что я попала сюда на форум,да конечно здесь много всего я имею виду в плане материла,но больше всего я радуюсь,что  в моей жизни есть какая-то надежда,мечта....а это самое главное  появилась цель)))когда у тебя нет цели это тяжело....я иногда даже завидую тем люди которые могут просто жить...им не нужен креатив...им не нужна фантазия...а здесь по-другому не получается....я честно пыталась чем-то заняться другим,но через полгода мне стало скучно,не интересно...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Саша,не моё это дело,но ты помоему должна беречь малыша и себя...ну,что родни нет


у меня нет  ...у меня только свекровь ей 62 года , а мамочка -инвалид 1 группы -парализована  с молодости... папа всегда около неё..кого же мне просить ?  больше родни  рядом нет  все по городам.. у друзей семьи у всех маленькие дети до года..им тоже недосуг....у одних грандиозная стройка   у других  тоже ремонт.....у нас же всегда осенью косметические ремонты начинают делать  когда картошку выкопаем....

 зато у меня помощницы  доченьки    и муж когда  на выходном...я всё делаю  в удовольствие,.без напряга...
 по моему у меня  начался инстинкт гнездования  поэтому и хочется  всё чтобы красиво было.....с краской я не работаю  только  с клеем ,шпатлёвкой  это же не токсично....
...а потом ну чем  же мне себя занять? я ж не могу без дела то сидеть....детское шить  мужем  строго запрещено .....хотя  руки уже чешутся .... муж сказал пойдём всё и купим  ,вязать я вообще не умею  у меня никак не получается  вязка всегда очень тугая получается..
... а работать  у меня всё таки не получилось  сразу после  того как взяла заказ у меня упало давление   80 на 56...врач запретил  сказал  упадёшь в обморок..поэтому  с утра как варёная хожу  а оживаю уже после  двух дня..вот тогда и начинаю колдовать над детской....
так что уж девчоночки не думайте   ,что я бедная родственница,  просто  у меня  вот такая натура  хочу всёёё и сама.... и если честно не люблю просить о помощи.....

----------


## СаньКА83

Машенька, присоединяюсь к вышесказанному, думаю не опоздала и от всей души поздравляю с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! 
Маша, не знаю тебя лично, но смотрю на аву и вот такие слова подобрались, и уверенна они соответствуют действительности!
Поздравляем нашу Машу!
Будь счастливой, солнце наше!
Радуй всех своим весельем
И хорошим настроением!
Тонкий юмор и задор,
Деловой, стальной напор
Пусть всегда несут удачу
И всех благ земных в придачу!



> так что уж девчоночки не думайте ,что я бедная родственница, просто у меня вот такая натура хочу всёёё и сама.... и если честно не люблю просить о помощи.....


Саша, мы в чем-то похожи, скорее всего это действует энергетика имени Александр (а)(победитель(ца)). Все сама все сама и своими руками.

----------


## S1981

> шанежка у нас на Урале может быть только круглой


Прямо Родиной запахло,детство вспомнилось, когда меня пробабушка (большая рукодельница) каждые выходные шанежками кормила.......

----------


## S1981

Народ ау-уууууууу, вы где? флудилка совсем опустела. Что на улице, что на душе мерзкая осень, дожди совсем все задождили...... Девочки, я скучаю без работы, уже вторая неделя проходит мимо. Как назло звонят только на 30 число, и я всем отказываю, так как у меня юбилей намечается..... хотя честно, я бы лучше работать пошла, да только друзья обидятся, уже 2 месяца все мне напоминают, что придут поздравлять и безо всяких...... :Tu:

----------


## Марьяна_C

а  у нас сегодня первый день СОЛНЦЕ!!! да еще какое - в футболке жарко!!!! пол дня с дочей гуляли)))

----------


## S1981

> в футболке жарко!!!!


Завидую белой завистью, я мерзляка по натуре. Да вы и живете все-таки почти на юге.

----------


## Окрыленная

Машунечка!!! Рыбонька!!!  С днем рождения!!! Прости меня.. забыла... все это из-за реанимации души.. она теперь новая...Девочка моя. светлая... нежная.. ранимая!! Я тебя люблю!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> вы где? флудилка совсем опустела.


Я сочинила связку в стиле хип-хоп. Потом попыталась её разучить, чтобы до автоматизма - мышцами запомнилось. Разнесла полквартиры. Занялась уборкой. Потом мясо зафигачила на сковородочку со специями из Абхазии.




> у меня юбилей намечается...


Это дело очень важное!!! А работа не убежит никуда!  :Yes4: 

Оказывается, я не читала в детстве "Над пропастью во ржи". Как-то больше исторические романы читала в школьном возрасте. Морис Дрюон: ""Французская волчица", "Негоже лилиям прясть" и так далее...
Решила сейчас восполнить пробел. Читаю с компа.





> а у нас сегодня первый день СОЛНЦЕ!!!


У нас тоже тепло. Вечером плюс 20.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> по моему у меня  начался инстинкт гнездования....


Саша ну ты мня развесилила!Успехов тебе,пусть твоё семейное гнёздышко будет самым уютным!!!!



> Народ ау-уууууууу, вы где? флудилка совсем опустела. Что на улице, что на душе мерзкая осень,


Я в баньке была,погода замечательная,натёрлась вся клубникой.обтёрлась холодной водой,а муж в бассейн занырнул ...сейчас здесь...хожу смотрю...

----------


## вера денисенко

> а у нас сегодня первый день СОЛНЦЕ!!! да еще какое - в футболке жарко!!!! пол дня с дочей гуляли)))


 везёт.... а у нас такое чувство что скоро зима...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Завидую белой завистью, я мерзляка по натуре. Да вы и живете все-таки почти на юге.


 тоже не люблю прохладную погоду не говоря уже о холоде...завидую кто живёт в Ростовской области,краснодарском крае...))))

----------


## вера денисенко

девочкит,вот такой рецептик,може кому надо будет"Домашняя скумбрия холодного копчения" когда начинает холодать так меня сразу тянет "тяжёлую" пищу..получается вкусно и дешевле... я его нашла у свекрови в журнале"1000 советов"
1кг.свежемороженой скумбрии.Обрезать у рыбы головы и вычистить внутренности.В кастрюле вскипятить Маринад:1 литр воды.остудить.Добавить 4 стол.ложки соли,2 стол.ложки сахара и 3-4 горсти луковой шелухи.Довести до кипения.Остудить,процедить через марлю или мелкий душлак и добавить 3 столовых ложки жидкого дыма.Положить в кастрюлю вычищенную рыбу,чем-нибудь прижать и залить маринадом.Через 4 дня рыба готова.Перед подачей на стол вытащить рыбу и смазать растительным маслом.Мне нравиться...я иногда добавляю в маринад приправу для соления морской  рыбы...

----------


## S1981

> Я в баньке была,погода замечательная,натёрлась вся клубникой.обтёрлась холодной водой,а муж в бассейн занырнул


здорово...Танечка у вас своя баня с бассейном? А клубника откуда в такое время? Ну прямо спа салон......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ну прямо спа салон..


Да уж!!Ляпота!!!Клубника мамина,сорт у неё такой,что под снег с цветом уходит...только с холодными днями она мелкой становится(пока ещё всё нормально)банька у нас знатная,но к сожалению бассейн каркасный,ставим на лето.Зимой мужа в снег сигает,доча пятками голыми бегает,а я расстираюсь только...в межсезонье когда снега нет,а вода замерзает у нас есть такие ёмкости с хлебопекарни литров на 400!!мы туда воду из крана набираем перед баней,она застывать не успевает...

----------


## S1981

Мы с мужем очень любим баню и в снег и в воду ледяную за милую душу..... но к сожалению очень редко удается попарится от души. В Москве нормальная баня нормально стоит. Вот когда выбираемся к родственникам и друзьям в Орел, вот тут то и отрываемся от души..... Жду не дождусь зимних каникул. 
Девочки, колдую на кухне, вот нашла в интернете рецептик, сделала, мои домашние в восторге, а главное просто очень.
Запеканка 
один кабачок трем на терка, туда же маленькую морковь на мелкой для цвета, 5 ст. ложек манки, солим, чеснок ( в гранулах), выкладываем в смазанную форму. Сверху кружочки помидоров, много рубленной зелени, майонез густой сеточкой, тертый сыр и все заливаем яйцами с молоком взбитыми как на омлет. Полчаса в духовке........ очень нежный вкус, во рту тает ... :079:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> . очень нежный вкус, во рту тает ..


Потащила рецептик,у меня доча щас с брекитами..нам супчики,пюрешочки надо,вот завтра утром сделаю твою запиханку(это у нас смейный анекдот есть).Сестра пытается кормить сына запеканкой(а у нас дети вообще плохо едят,фиг угодишь)вот он капризничает и говорит..."ну не хочу я твою запиханку!!!"С тех пор прошло уже много лет,а слово то осталось!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Запеканка
> один кабачок трем на терка, туда же маленькую морковь на мелкой для цвета, 5 ст. ложек манки, солим, чеснок ( в гранулах), выкладываем в смазанную форму. Сверху кружочки помидоров, много рубленной зелени, майонез густой сеточкой, тертый сыр и все заливаем яйцами с молоком взбитыми как на омлет. Полчаса в духовке........ очень нежный вкус, во рту тает .


 классно))) я сегодня плов готовила...сын приболел((( правда температуры нет,но кашель такой не хороший...вот лечу...говорю.ему.чтобы завтра в школу не ходил,так он слушать не хочет,говорит что не хочет отставать от программы...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> кашель такой не хороший


В одном кафе уже давно правда научили снимать приступы кашля(простудные):растираем 1 чайную ложку сливочного масла и 1 ч.ложку мёда(именно растираем,не растапливаем!!!!) подогреваем до температуры 40*приблизительно (но не горячее)молоко ,даём ребёнку десертную ложку молока,и немножко на кончике чайной ложки мёда с маслом,он запивает,и так пока всё не закончится...как правило ребёнок кашляет в ночью,укрываем одеялом и засыпает,не кашляя :Ok:

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ-привет, много писать ПОКА-сил нет...
Я вернулась из геленджикского лета в нашу северную Осень. Но..."у природы нет плохой погоды", так ведь??? :Grin: 
Главное-я тут, отдохнувшая,загоревшая,накупавшаяся, с новыми впечатлениями и непоколебимым убеждением, что прав Лао-Цзы, которому приписывают высказывание:"Путешествие длиной в тысячу миль начинается с первого шага"!
Дерзайте! ВСЁ решаемо, любая,даже самая авантюрная затея способна воплотиться в реальность.....
ВСЁ, я - спать!!!
Маша, Ручьёва, у тебя был День Варения - а я не знала, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!И дарю цветы геленджикские цветы...
[IMG]http://*********org/2250258m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> ВСЕМ-привет, много писать ПОКА-сил нет...


*уррррааааа!Наша Курочка приехала!ну теперь всё пойдёт так как надо....*



> "ну не хочу я твою запиханку!!!


ну не могу.... теперь ты меня рассмешила  Танюша ..а у нас в районе запеканку называют селянкой...надо на досуге посмотреть откуда пошло такое слово...



> но кашель такой не хороший.


ночью приступ кашля останавливает тёплая кипячёная вода..я раньше давала сиропы и т д..  а теперь солодку сиропчик и запить много тёплой водички..помогает   .......  Верочка пусть сынуля   поправляется...

...неужели скоро всё по новой ? у нас сезон  болячек в октябре начинается....

в этом году решила не ставить дочкам прививку от гриппа  ..мы болеем ничуть не меньше чем не привитые дети,  а как только прививку поставят сразу же на больничный уходим и причём обе дочки сразу....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я вернулась из геленджикского лета в нашу северную Осень


Танюша, с приездом!
Так приятно смотреть на тебя довольную в шляпке, лежащую на "пузе" в море :Tender: 
Ждем рассказов с фотками!!!

----------


## Джина

> Народ ау-уууууууу, вы где? флудилка совсем опустела.


 Всем привет!!!
 Вчера отсутствовала по "уважительной причине" - у дочки был день рождения. С утра на кухне у плиты аки пчела, вечером в кругу близких. Сейчас вот тоже почитаю да пойду за сладостями, доча на тренировке сегодня "проставляться" будет.
   У нас тепло, как обычно в это время, и  солнечно
Танюша -  Курочка, с приездом!!!! Мы скучали :Yes4:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Мы с мужем очень любим баню и в снег и в воду ледяную за милую душу....


Даааааааа, сама без этого дела не могу! Вот только редко не из-за того, что баня далеко (в 5мин. собственная), а от того, что времени нет)))))



> Запеканка


сегодня же испробую, спасибо Светик! Да и еще, ты в Питер-то собираешься, чего-то я тебя в списках вчера не увидела(((



> ВСЕМ-привет, много писать ПОКА-сил нет...


Дорогой Татьяне-Курочке пламенный привет!



> в этом году решила не ставить дочкам прививку от гриппа .


я этим прививкам не доверяю, по "наслышкам", что еще более серьезные осложнения после обычной простуды у детей бывает от этой прививки



> Только что из Москвы.


Быстро ты, Андрей! Приветик!




> Так, что девчата, в следующий раз не отказывайтесь!
> К замужним не пристаю, если только по желанию


Ты как всегда "шалишь")))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## СаньКА83

Да, и еще, вчера после работы с мужем в лес ходили! Зашли мы в семь вечера, уже темнело)))))))))) я так боялась, что мои клиенты останутся без ведущей, но набрели на светлую полянку, обошли её вокруг, набрали по корзине подберезовиков и уже в половинке девятого я напуганная до смерти, но удовлетворенная от удачного сбора вернулись домой!!!

----------


## S1981

Всем привет..... Андрей ты прям на патриотическое берешь....... конфеты-моя слабость, а то что они в Чебоксарах вкусные знаю не понаслышке....... Татьяна Курочка с возвращением :flower:  :flower:  
В питер собираюсь, надо забежать списки проверить, а так я там записана как Светланка была.....

----------


## СаньКА83

> Вы, я вижу, тоже пошаливаете


Ага, не представляешь, столько адреналина, эмоций и новых ОЧУЧЕНИЙ :Yes4:  :Taunt:

----------


## СаньКА83

Свет, надо Андрея с собой звать на Тамадею, а то он от коллектива отбивается))))))))

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет!
На конкурсе красоты "МИсс Вселенная" впервые победила мисс из Анголы. Первая вице-мисс - украинка. Ещё бразильянка что-то там заняла.

----------


## S1981

> мои гонорары как то быстро исчезают...


Та же фигня, только под другим соусом: реквизит будь он не ладен, когда только начинаешь сжирает все..... И муж уже три месяца работает от случая к случаю, после сокращения ни как не найдет нормальную работу.. :Tu:  Ребенка моя за лето так вымахала, что пришлось полностью обновлять гардероб, ну очень не дешево получилось......... Но в Питер ехать надо, если придется занимать, будем и таким методом поездку организовывать..... пендель волшебный очень уж нужен, а то постепенно все больше меня не устраивает, хочу учиться  :Yahoo:

----------


## S1981

> Я даже фильм про себя склепал, с основной характеристикой в названии


 :042:  :040:

----------


## Alenajazz

> про себя склепал


Весёленький фильмец. Примечательно, что супруга - фотограф. Название ухо режет... Я вообще маты оооочень редко употребляю, наверное, поэтому. Но из песни слов не выкинешь....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кстати, одна из моих профессий - военный психолог. Уже в прошлом...


Знаю. В твой профиль заглядывала.
А почему, кстати???? Во Флудористане войнушка назревает???  :Grin: 




> психиатр


Уважаю!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

тоже глянула. Прикольненько :Grin:  К матам, так же как и голым ж...ам и сис...ам отношусь спокойно :Grin: , когда они к месту...
Маты употребляю :Blush2:  но очень-очень редко, бывают ТАКИЕ СИТУАЦИИ в жизни...
А вообще повеселил и можно сказать конкретно представился.
Пишу кратко, потому что параллельно работаю...
Всем привет!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Во Флудористане войнушка назревает


Война це не интересно, главное - манЁвры! :Ok:

----------


## Славина

Прикольный фильм  :Yes4:  самое главное, что честно и открыто, и ещё главнее, что даже такой, ты любим своей семьёй.

И почему я думала, что ты блондин? :Grin: 

Всем привет! Дел куча, а я опять прилипла к монитору, ланна, буду совмещать приятное с полезным  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> главное - манЁвры!


Главное, чтобы обед был по расписанию!!!!! У меня сегодня кефаль в кляре!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> что *даже* такой,


Людиииии...ну не могу молчать!!!! Иришь, а какой такой????!!!! :Taunt: 
Вспомнила историю о таких вот знакомых распи...ях. Блин, щас застряну! вот твердо сказала себе, только почту! Нафига зашла... :Taunt: 
Скажу кратко, что он, что она были именно из такого теста. На пикниках часть вспоминаю и подробно рассказываю истории из их жизни, знала этих ребят отдельно друг от друга, потом свели в одной компании. Они встретились, полюбили друг друга и создали семью, что мы обалдевали, как они жили и боролись за свою жизнь. Короче были СУПЕР СЕМЬЯ! фух, это кратко!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Главное, чтобы обед был по расписанию!!!!! У меня сегодня кефаль в кляре!


 Это само собой! Маневрировать на голодный желудок це грустно, неинтересно и вредно для здоровья!!!

----------


## Славина

> Короче были СУПЕР СЕМЬЯ!


Именно о такой любви я и хотела сказать, но может не так выразилась или не так поняли  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Papandr*, 



> Марина, и тебя понимаю (Да, в этот раз понимаю, вроде)


Ну! За понимание!!!! Уряяяяяяя!!!!



> Что-то я от обилия внимания к своей персоне смущаться начал


Ой! прям....
Я вот подумала, смогла ли сняться с тремя голыми мужиками, а потом это прилюдно выставить на форуме?!!!!
Нееее...не смогла б! Так что респект тебе, за смелость.



> вроде)


 :Taunt: .... это ничего что вроде...главное - НАЧАЛО ПОЛОЖЕНО!!!!

----------


## Славина

> я от обилия внимания к своей персоне смущаться начал


С чего это???  :Blink: 
Ты же выставил для чего-то свой ролик, наверное, для того, чтобы мы увидели какой ты и заценили, что мы и сделали  :Yes4: 
И вообще, смущаться, это чисто женское занятие, ты это прекращай, а то в нашем женском коллективе того и гляди, сменишь свои мужские привычки на женские  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Народ! Почему тишина в львовской теме? Давайте встретимся во Львове и съездим в Карпаты!!!!  :Yes4: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...-Lwowie/page45

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> сменишь свои мужские привычки на женские


Ты знаешь, Ириш, а это было бы неплохо! :Taunt:  Смотри какие у нас тут дамы на форуме - смелые, юморные, креативные, "зубастые" и т.д. и т.п...
а шо делать? работаем не в богадельне же, а где народ выпивает...в основном!
Детские конечно не в счет...
Хотя...Вот Наталья, она и Карлосонит и на свадьбе ТАКОЕ может завернуть!... :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  и еще Иринка - Халявочка! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> работаем не в богадельне же, а где народ выпивает...в основном!


Мне самой хочется напиться после своей работы... В глазах дети бегают и все кричат: "Алёна Геннадьевна!!!!!!! Посмотрите на меня!!!"

Так что там со Львовом???? НЕ уходите от ответа!  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Так, Марин. Хорош зубоскалить, а то тоже заверну чёнить хреативное.


А ну ка! давай! :Yahoo: ..........хотя наверное не надо...без спец подготовки, можно...того...не понять.... :Blink:  :Tu: 
Кстати вот зашла в корзину, и на вскидку поняла, что там именно такие люди и сидят. Вот разгребу свои завалы и к зиме в Корзину появлюсь...если конечно не выгонят :Victory:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> "Алёна Геннадьевна!!!!!!!


А мне не только дети, но дяди с тетями кричат....Ну, Марина Геннадьевна!!!!....едрит мадрит!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Посмотрите на меня!!!"


 :Taunt: 

На свадьбе особо доставучие не орут конечно так, но подсознательно хотят именно этого!

----------


## Alenajazz

> но дяди с тетями кричат...


А как же без этих. Ещё и на улице остановят, когда ты трупиком бредёшь домой и начнут расспрашивать: "Ну, как там успехи у моего сына?"
Короче, только дома и с выключенным телефоном я обретаю некоторое спокойствие...

----------


## Alenajazz

> зашла в корзину, и на вскидку поняла, что там именно такие люди и сидят. Вот разгребу свои завалы и к зиме в Корзину появлюсь...если конечно не выгонят


А почему так поздно???? Аж к зиме????
В корзине надо обжиться. Бачок свой утеплить, к зиме подготовиться. А то придёшь зимой, а бачок твой неуютный, необжитый, всеми ветрами продуваемый...  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

:Laie 55:  :Laie 43:  :Mr47 06:  :Pooh Go: 
Я на работу ушла.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А почему так поздно???? Аж к зиме????
> В корзине надо обжиться. Бачок свой утеплить, к зиме подготовиться. А то придёшь зимой, а бачок твой неуютный, необжитый, всеми ветрами продуваемый...


Вот поэтому и не люблю наскоком влезать в сложившуюся компанию...Мне ж надо понять, что за люди, о чем говорят, чем дышат, а для этого надо почитать тему сначала... Навскидку поняла, что нормальный народ, а детально понять - надо почитать...а сейчас времени нет...
Я вот сейчас сижу и бездельничаю, потому что комп чищу...там надо внимание, чтоб чего лишнего не удалить...

А чего к зиме? так у нас свадебный сезон кончается...

----------


## Славина

> Вот поэтому и не люблю наскоком влезать в сложившуюся компанию.


Я никогда раньше в "Корзину" не ходила.
Но вот однажды бросилась мне в глаза тема в ней одна под названием "ХОЧУ"
Вот и стало мне интересно, чего же это люди хотят???  :Grin: 
Сама похотела там несколько раз  :Grin: 
Потом ещё по темкам прошлась, народ там весёлый живет, а я люблю таких, вот и заглядываю иногда настроение себе поднять.
Так что, *Мариха*, не тяни, заходи, как захочется чего-нибудь и не только. 
*Алёнка* там встречает дуже гостеприимно  :Yes4:   жареными поросями  :Taunt:

----------


## S1981

> Я никогда раньше в "Корзину" не ходила.


А енто хде?  :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*S1981*, 

Тута

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E4%E5%EB%EA%E0

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> как захочется чего-нибудь и не только.


Ой....засмусЧала меня...уже я как Адрюша становлюся :Blush2: 

И че? прям все фантазии исполняют?!!!! я насчет "чего-нибудь" БААААААЛЬШАЯ фантазерка... :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> Ой....засмусЧала меня.


Ну тебе мона, смущайся  :Yes4: 




> И че? прям все фантазии исполняют?


 :Taunt:  Та не, там только хотят  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Привет кошкадрому!Воистинну флудильщики!Андрюшку без штанов ВСЕ заценили :Taunt: В "хотелку" заманивают :Grin: эх,а я приехала со свадьбы.13 сентября гуляли всего 4 часа :Aga: успели почти всё то запланировали,вернулась вся такая расцелованая с шикарными розами и бутылкой муската(сколько не отбивалась,всё равно вручили)Так что угощаю!!!!Кто белое вино любит?наливаю :Grin: Ну,я за вашу встречу во Львове!!!

----------


## Славина

> я приехала со свадьбы


*Тань*, ну ты даёшь, а когда ты отдыхаешь???
Я вот до сих пор от своей двухдневки отхожу, вернее отошла уже, а вот сумки никак не разгребу. 
Когда ты успеваешь собраться с одной свадьбы сразу на вторую, третью и т.д.....
Я восхищаюсь твоей выносливостью, я так НЕ МОГУ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я восхищаюсь твоей выносливостью


Ага! Сайгак! Говорю, как человек, который лично с ней скакал по Таганейро! Двое суток за рулём, выскочила свеженькая, как пиончик. Подозреваю, что от неё пара электростанций в Сибири работает!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Кто белое вино любит?наливаю


 Я люблю белое))))))обожаю)))))))))) в разумных дозах, а доза в разных компаниях -своя))) одевочки,хожу-хожу по форуму,прямо как в сказке "там на неведомых дорожка"... устала ...вот соскучилась и зашла в мой любимы кошкадром))) хотела тоже зайти в "Хотелку",но развернулась и пришла сюда))) думаю там ведь только хотят...а сдесь получают)))) вот и винца уже налили.
спасибо*ТАТЬЯНА55*, у меня есть белый пористый шоколад и не много сыра, дождь на улице лень было сходить в магазин..)))Угощайтесь!!!!!!!! :flower:  :Pivo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> вот и винца уже налили





> белый пористый шоколад и не много сыра,осталось от картошки по французки)))Угощайтесь


 :Blink:  Хде, шо у меня опять повылазило  :Vah:  я чего то ничего не вижу  :Meeting:  чем угощаться, подразнили и усё  :Tu: 

Вот если наша *Алёнка* угощает, так там блюдА и видно шо человек ест, а здесь одни названия  :Meeting: 

Уж если угощать, то так 







  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> так там блюдА и видно шо человек ест


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: 
Затрепала курочку, запила тёмным пивом. Никого не угостила... Это от нервов. Завтра к директору вызывают... Не знаю - за что... Сегодня попыталась прозондировать почву. Никто не знает... Всё... Амба .... Смотрю матч ЛЧ: играет наш Зенит и киприоты - Апоэл.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Затрепала курочку, запила тёмным пивом


А я тоже уговорила курочку и выпила холодной водочки! Правда поделилась! Сегодня моему сыну исполнилось 18!!! Обалдеть! Самой не верится - такой взрослый парень! Отмечали в кругу родственников! Хорошо, тепло посидели, пообщались, повспоминали! Алкоголь еще действует, я в эйфории! Всем привет!(сообразила, что не поздоровалась!)
Аленушка! Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, все будет ХО-РО-ШО!!!

----------


## Славина

> Сегодня моему сыну исполнилось 18!!! Оьалдеть! Самой не верится - такой взрослый парень!


*Машулька*, *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ* с таким взрослым сынулькой!!! Пусть растёт здоровым и умным на радость мамочке!

Моему тоже скоро 18, в ноябре.

*Алён*, может не всё так плохо, может по хорошему поводу вызывают???

----------


## Alenajazz

> все будет ХО-РО-ШО!!!


Ага. Не одну меня вызывают... Ещё несколько несчастных....  :Grin: 





> Сегодня моему сыну исполнилось 18!!!


*Поздравляю, молодая мамочка!!!!!* Сегодня так же родился Александр Розенбаум.

----------


## Alenajazz

> может по хорошему поводу вызывают???


Вряд ли. По хорошему поводу могли бы и лично позвонить, а тут - Приказ на вахте под роспись...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ


Спасибо, Иришка!!! Это веха в моей жизни!(даже не в его, хотя и в его тоже) Нуждаюсь в помощи! В субботу на родительском собрании зашел разговор о выпускном. Я смело, можно сказать уверенно сказала - ПРОВЕДУ! А ведь никогда за это дело не бралась - опыта ноль! Так что , девочки мои милые, очень надеюсь на вашу помощь и поддержку! Ведь это для сынули я буду стараться! До июня есть время! Буду очень серьезно готовиться!
САМИ МЫ НЕ МЕСТНЫЕ! ПОМОГИТЕ, КТО ЧЕМ МОЖЕТ!!! :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ни фига себе... Наливают, закусывают.  :Grin:  А я красное вино люблю. Пойду-ка коньячку грамм 30 накапаю.  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Сегодня так же родился Александр Розенбаум.


Да, Ален, я знаю! Очень бы хотелось надеяться, что сыну достанется хоть толика мужского характера Розенбаума! Уважаю и люблю его творчество! И, мне кажется, он очень достойный человек!Пусть Господь меня услышит, и звезды сойдутся так, что мой сын будет настоящим мужчиной, достойным человеком!!! 




> молодая мамочка!!!!!


Ни фига сЕ, молодая! Сорок один стукнул! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> ПОМОГИТЕ, КТО ЧЕМ МОЖЕТ


Поможем КАНЭЧНО!!!

Я тоже своему ребёнку проводила сама выпускной, очень это дело ответственное конечно, переживаний много.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Поможем КАНЭЧНО!!!


Ура! Мне помогут! Хорошо, что есть на свете настоящие друзья!!! ПОЮ! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Славина

> А я красное вино люблю. Пойду-ка коньячку грамм 30 накапаю


 :Taunt:  Блин, а у меня дома только бутылка самогона есть, со свадьбы привезли, угостили люди добрые благородным напитком  :Grin:  а я теперь свои картинки разглядываю и слюнки тока глотаю  :Taunt:  самогон не пью  :No2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> я красное вино люблю.


Подгребай!!!!! 
 Это моё любимое красное абхазское:

[IMG]http://*********org/2348441.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> самогон не пью


Ириш, почисть его молоком, добавь ягод! Если трудно достать смородину, можно и виноград добавить, или грушу, или персик, дать настояться - и будет ВЕСЧЬ!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> любимое красное абхазское:


Не пробовала. Аленушка, оно сухое или полусладкое? Сладкие вина не люблю, люблю с кислинкой!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, а ты в интернет-магазин сгоняй, если не в напряг, конечно.
> А я уже...без закуси...


 сейчас сгоняю)))))))) только ещё соображу как эту скатерть -самобранку выставить)) :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

> люблю с кислинкой!


 я тоже))))))))))

----------


## Славина

> будет ВЕСЧЬ


Спасибо *Машуль*, я не пью, так другой член семьи  пьёт иногда за обедом, так что там уже нечему настаиваться  :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> нечему настаиваться


Понятно! Но рецептик на вооружение возьми! Напиток и впрямь получается неплохой!!! А запах!!! :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

с вами пока слово за слово и в интернет в магазин сбегать некогда)))хоть бы адресок подкинули,где такие красивые блюда есть))) а чё может сразу в интернет-ресторан?)))))))) :Pivo:  :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко



----------


## вера денисенко

угощайтесь гости дорогие))))))))

----------


## вера денисенко

Правда на вкус и цвет...))))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Но рецептик на вооружение возьми! Напиток и впрямь получается неплохой!!! А запах!!!


Со мной тоже поделитесь рецептиком,буду очень признательна)))))))))

----------


## Славина

О, почалося :vah: спасибо Вера.
Тикать в койку пора :grin: иначе аппетит разыграется на ночь, я и так после свадьбы своей два дня накушаться не могу. Я не ем на свадьбах, только воду пью, вот два дня на воде и была, а теперь организьм требует своё, ем всё, что попадается съедобного на глаза :vah::taunt: Я ушла, пока-пока!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

спасибо девочки за компанию,пойду  спать))) у нас уже глубокая ночь)))сладких снов всем))) :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Это всем от меня! Танцующий кот (или кошка)!  :Taunt:  ( по мордашке больше на кошку похоже!!!)  :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2308499.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*вера денисенко*, а что это такое анилиновое-неоновое????  :Blink:  Где рис (вроде бы  :Blink: ) торчит с бочины...  :Vah:

----------


## СаньКА83

Доброго позитивного утречка!
Даааа, ролик Андрея взбудоражил всех обитателей! Молодец, Андрей! Такой позитиффф, что депрессию как рукой снимает!!!!
А девчонки, все про еде, да про еду! А можно и мне рецептик алкогольного чудо-напитка? Уж больно свойское по душе! Ирочка Славина, у меня муж только свое употребляет, водку не признает.....говорит, что голова болит от неё, а вот от СВОЙСКОГО СУРРОГАТА - ничегошеньки не происходит....
Ой, вчера легла поздно, мастерила денежный ковер, осталось немного, я уже с ним 2-ой вечер вожусь! Доделаю обязательно покажу! Зачем я его делаю, да на свадьбу к подружке собираюсь. В эту субботу в Москве гулять будем, даже не могу в это поверить, я не работать буду, а отдыхать....Но просто подарить конверт с деньгами я не могу, мне ж надо выпенд....ся!!!Поэтому мастерю ковер и небольшую презентацию (правда взяла с инета слова), но хочу это с костюмами обыграть, воть))))

----------


## Славина

> поделитесь рецептиком


Девочки вот рецепт.




> почисть его молоком, добавь ягод! Если трудно достать смородину, можно и виноград добавить, или грушу, или персик, дать настояться - и будет ВЕСЧЬ!!!


А мне понравилось это фото нашей Ладушки в теме "Улыбаемся"  :Grin: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4149327

Всем доброго дня и удачи!

----------


## СаньКА83

Помогитееееееееееее! позвонили только что и просят банкет-свадьбу провести на 10чел. Наметила морскую, вот только презентации подходящей нет, есть на стандартную свадьбу и есть на морскую только для массовки на чел50-60. Помогите кто-нибудь, горююююююююю :068:  :047:  :032:

----------


## S1981

Санька. не совсем поняла, что тебе надо, Презентацию чего? гостей?

----------


## СаньКА83

ага именно гостей

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я восхищаюсь твоей выносливостью,


Ирина,это многолетние тренировки...уже 2-й десяток лет живу в таком режиме,потому и уезжаю нафиг каждое лето ровно на месяц отдыхать!!!А то где силы брать,если не в новых впечатлениях?Вон с Алёной в Таганроге,как славно погуляли(жаль,что мало!)



> Подозреваю, что от неё пара электростанций в Сибири работает!!


Слава Богу,ни что ко мне не подключено...а то бы точно уже на энергию вся перешла...Алёна,что там у начальника?
Вот сегодня с утреца сгоняла к мамочке в больничку(ничего страного,всё по плану-осень!)потом катать огурцы стала(20 кг)Ну я же в отпуске была когда все ИМИ занимались,вот сегодня выдался свободный день...занимаюсь засолками,пока огурцы размачивались...закатала 6 баночек помидорокблин завтра буду сок томатный опять делать!И яблоки всяко пора на сок пускать...я люблю с виноградом,у меня в этом году виноград,как на юге!!!Грозди богатые,ягоды крупные!!!Печень муж перекрутил,пошла оладушки для дочи стряпать(ей кусать больно-брекиты)Мамуле язык уже 2-й час варю,щас ещё раз в больницу понесусь,покармлю...



> У меня засекреченным только один фрагмент и остался.


Да,там что то рубашка длинноватая :Taunt: 



> Сегодня моему сыну исполнилось 18!!!


Маша!Сынулю с совершеннолетием!!!Готовься к свадьбе...военных быстро разбирают :Yes4: 



> Пойду-ка коньячку грамм 30 накапаю.


Я то же коньяк уважаю,но когда угощают,не принято отказываться...я и не отказалась!Уже сегодня бутылка перекочевала к докторине(всё равно вино не пью)а у неё мужа с востока....они вино любят..



> ! Сорок один стукнул!


Маш!Ты больше никому об этом не говори...НАМ только 18!!!!
Ушла готовить  и бежать надо...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна,что там у начальника?


Всё хорошо. Всего-то навсего клевета. Не могут люди спокойно пережить чужой успех, особенно в профессии. Да самое-то противное, что ветер дует со стороны очень взрослой дамы, ей уже очень много лет, в таком возрасте мудростью делиться надо, а не клеветать. Она (сочинительница эта) уволена. Я работаю дальше!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Она (сочинительница эта) уволена. Я работаю дальше!


Вот и славненько...только пристарелую девушку жалко...куда она теперь на старости лет?Блин и зачем ей всё это надо было?

----------


## Джина

> ей уже очень много лет, в таком возрасте мудростью делиться надо, а не клеветать.


 Знаете, всегда не понимала таких людей. У них что, дел  нет или проблем, забот - хлопот?






> .куда она теперь на старости лет


 "Награда" нашла героя





> пошла оладушки для дочи стряпать(ей кусать больно-брекиты)


Сейчас придет моя дочь с улицы, покажу ,Танюша, твой пост. Мы уже несколько лет ровняем зубы и прикус с помощью капы. Сейчас ношение капы превращается в "войну миров" - я заставляю, а она сопротивляется, все отмазки ищет. Да и осталось еще немножко. Недавно заявила, причем несколько раз, что капа надоела, надо поставить брекеты  и каких проблем. Это она так считает, я ей не раз говорила, что это в первую очередь больно, но что докажешь в 14 лет :Vah:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> но что докажешь в 14 лет


больно,даже обезболивающее принимала 3 дня,сейчас терпит,хотя кончно боль есть,пусть носит как положено,а то будите брекитами потом иправлять,как у нас.Зачем повторять чужие ошибки?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Поэтому мастерю ковер и небольшую презентацию (правда взяла с инета слова), но хочу это с костюмами обыграть, воть))))


 Классно)))) будем ждать фото)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> но что докажешь в 14 лет


 это точно в 14 ничего  не докажешь,хоть кол на голове чеши(((

----------


## Alenajazz

> кол на голове чеши


теши.... :Blush2:  В поговорке именно теши.., от слова "тесать"
Поумничала.  :Blush2:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вон с Алёной в Таганроге,как славно погуляли(жаль,что мало!)


молодцы))) в Таганроге,как море?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Поумничала.


 ты правильно сказала,это у нас на местно диалекте так говорят.прада не кол, я по тарапилась печатать, а колом...))) я вообще удивилась,когда моя дочь,сказала что многие слова которые мы употребляем у себя в Башкирии,не употребляют в других местах она сейчас учиться в Питере и с девчонками по общаге общаются и деляться словами и переводом к ним)))...это связано что унас переплетение башкирского и русского.причём с башкирского перевод слов...))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Это всем от меня! Танцующий кот (или кошка)! ( по мордашке больше на кошку похоже!!!)


 такой классный!!!!!!Это твой? у меня такой же линолеум)))) :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> в Таганроге,как море?


Азовское, мелкое и зелёненькое. Но в этом году запретили купаться. В Мариуполе нашли холеру. А мы граничим. Хотя народ с севера не слушал запреты и купался. Я в этом году была на Чёрном море. В Абхазии оно чистейшее!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это твой?


Нет, Вера! У меня кошка Земфира, по-домашнему Зяма. Я много её фоток размещала на форуме, но могу ещё скинуть:

[IMG]http://*********org/2341364.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

Этой мой пёсик Джерри)))) А возраст какой у твоей Зямы?

----------


## Джина

*вера денисенко*, 
Вера, вчера по новостям российским слушала дискуссию про запрет бойцовских пород. Среди названных был и алабай. Я не знаю эту породу, но на фотке - красавчик! Вообще обожаю больших собак ( да простят меня не менее обожаемые котофейки :Yahoo: )





> Я много её фоток размещала на форуме


У нас все папки с фотками начинаются с фотки Джинки.Аккумуляторы в фотик вставили, надо же проверить его (фотика) работу. на ком тренироваться? Конечно же на кошках.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А возраст какой у твоей Зямы?


8 лет по-кошачьему, а по-нашему: 52...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, вчера по новостям российским слушала дискуссию про запрет бойцовских пород. Среди названных был и алабай. Я не знаю эту породу, но на фотке - красавчик! Вообще обожаю больших собак ( да простят меня не менее обожаемые котофейки)


 Я тоже слышала...но  я очень люблю алабаев я читала про них.что это единственная порода которая не поддаётся полностью дрессировке,но от природы она понимает что от неё хотят...и причём он унас не кидается,и если пришёл человек посторонний которого он не знает он будет стоять от него в 5-8 метрах и лаять....но не кидается,наверное знает что может свои силы не рассчитать :Grin:  ему скажешь просто не командным голосом зайди туда-то . т.д. он всё выполняет иногда мне кажется что он понимает мою речь... :Blush2:

----------


## вера денисенко

> а по-нашему: 52...


 скоро на пенсию))) юбилей сама наверное будешь проводить)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> юбилей сама наверное будешь проводить


Вера, я хореограф. Я не провожу юбилеи, свадьбы и прочая... Танцевать её не учу. Но многому учусь у неё.
Ещё у нас есть с Зямой ритуал. Она запрыгивает мне на плечо с пола и я её катаю на кухню. Есть специальная спортивная куртка, которая для этого ритуала. Как только я её одеваю, Зямыч несётся ко мне, заломив уши.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Есть специальная спортивная куртка, которая для этого ритуала. Как только я её одеваю, Зямыч несётся ко мне, заломив уши.


 классно))) а фотки нет?))))))))



> я хореограф. Я не провожу юбилеи, свадьбы и прочая


 извини ты говорила...это наверное старческий склероз :Blush2:  не забыть бы,а то снова так скажу :Blush2:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> .это наверное старческий склероз


Нет, просто ты театральный человек. А я - преподаватель современной хореографии с элементами акробатики. У нас концентрация внимания разная.

----------


## Alenajazz

> а фотки нет?


Именно в куртке, с сидящей на плече Зямой, нет.

----------


## вера денисенко

> А я - преподаватель современной хореографии с элементами акробатики.


 Как же мне это нравиться))) :flower:  сама занималась акробатикой))))обожаю шпагаты...только вот уже на поперечный не сажусь,только на горизонтальный...с детьми на пластике тоже использую элементы акробатике.учу детей ходить на больших шарах.... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Приветище, всем жителям Флудористана! Ура, снова сдала отчет и времени теперь побольше будет, чтобы здесь потусоваться! Читала все, о чем вы писали. У меня особых новостей нет. Празники отгуляли, готовлюсь к свадьбе в субботу. Молодые не звонят(как договаривались ранее ) и не едут. Не знаю : хорошо это или плохо? То ли они мне очень доверяют, а может им все-равно, что там, на их свадьбе будет происходить? Не понятно! Я даже не знаю: есть ли у них родители, полные семьи или в разводе, даже, в конце концов, не изнаю имен и фамилий. Знаю только имена молодых-Миша и Юля. И все! Больше информации нет! Вчера позвонила сама жениху, он говорит, что им некогда! Придется ориентироваться на месте! :Meeting:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Знаю только имена молодых-Миша и Юля. И все! Больше информации нет! Вчера позвонила сама жениху, он говорит, что им некогда! Придется ориентироваться на месте!


Знакомая ситуация, сама выкручивалась в прошлые выходные!  Все будет хорошо!
Всем пламенный приветище! Что-то сегодня спать сильно хочется.......вот сижу перед компом и залипаю, думаю надо мозгового штурма добавить и немного пофлудить! Вчерашняя свадьба прошла удачно, на твердую четверочку)))) гостей было 7человек+ Ж и Н - скуууууууууучные. Спасло только то, что в зале гуляла еще одна компания, вот они на ушах ходили, я им предложила с нами отпразновать событие (в смысле принять участие в конкурсах и т.п.) они с радостью согласились! Если бы не они был бы полный провал!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Придется ориентироваться на месте!


Жесть!Ну попроси телефон родителей..познакомся с мамами...а то какие нибудь "тараканы" как выбирут,а ты к ситуации не готова...
А я сок виноградный делаю!!!!Кому сибирского винорграда?Нашла мега большую гроздь!!!

та что держу в руках уже снятую...

----------


## СаньКА83

что-то во флудилке совсем тишина, как в танке, никогошеньки неть, очень это настораживает(((((((Комис ваще больше не появляется, что случилось кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## СаньКА83

> А я сок виноградный делаю!!!!Кому сибирского винорграда?Нашла мега большую гроздь!!!


как же такой виноград успевает созревать, у вас ведь климат сооооооовсем не южный! Наверное это благодарю теплу и нежности хозяйки :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> во флудилке совсем тишина, как в танке


Как сказала *Вера*, одним словом, ГЛУХОДРОМ!!! :Taunt: 

Горячие деньки наступают, рабочие, вот и носимся, как угорелые  :Grin: 

У меня первая половина недели более менее свободная, а со второй половины начинается беготня.

Тут ещё ребёнку пришло приглашение на медкомиссию, вот бегала в больницу брала направления на анализы и прочее, теперь сдавать и на комиссию ехать в другой город, соседний.

*Тань*, Танюша, а классно у тебя там, в гости хочется, я люблю свои дома и мечтаю о доме, хоть и хлопотное это дело, зато какая красотища!!! Всегда, когда куда-нибудь еду, с таким интересом разглядываю постройки.

А пока вот живём в скворечнике  :Grin: 

Всем привет и доброго денёчка!!! А я поскакала дальше  :Grin:

----------


## BONATA

> готовлюсь к свадьбе в субботу. Молодые не звонят(как договаривались ранее ) и не едут. Не знаю : хорошо это или плохо? То ли они мне очень доверяют, а может им все-равно, что там, на их свадьбе будет происходить? Не понятно! Я даже не знаю: есть ли у них родители, полные семьи или в разводе, даже, в конце концов, не изнаю имен и фамилий. Знаю только имена молодых-Миша и Юля. И все! Больше информации нет! Вчера позвонила сама жениху, он говорит, что им некогда! Придется ориентироваться на месте!



 :Vah:  Будем одновременно  ориентироваться на свадьбах своих. У меня тоже 17 сентября Миша и Юля , а информации почти нет ( обычно у меня такого просто не бывает...) Вчера я сама звонила невесте  :Punish2:  ( у меня только вопросы есть почему то по свадьбе)  :Yes4:

----------


## maknata

> Я даже не знаю: есть ли у них родители, полные семьи или в разводе, даже, в конце концов, не изнаю имен и фамилий. Знаю только имена молодых-Миша и Юля. И все!


Маш, да не переживай, вырулишь! С нашим-то багажом знаний!!! Главное успевать подойти и с невозмутимым видом спросить "Ну что, делаем то-то и то?" А там смотри по ситуации, ведь к любой ситуации у нас куча вариантов выходов :Yes4:

----------


## S1981

Всем привет!!!!!! Завал на работе, времени нет, так что забегаю совсем на чуть чуть, поздороваться  :Smile3: 



> Как сказала Вера, одним словом, ГЛУХОДРОМ!!!


Ну это точно..... вчера как то тихо было :Derisive: 




> Кому сибирского винорграда?Нашла мега большую гроздь!!!


Супер!!!!!!!! :Blink: пошла слюни вытирать.




> Вчерашняя свадьба прошла удачно


Умничка, ни кто и не совмневался :Ok:

----------


## Джина

> Знаю только имена молодых-Миша и Юля.


 У меня подобная ситуация была в прошлом году.
Молодые - *Миша и Юля* :Vah: 
Правда, дата свадьбы 4 сентября. 
У меня на руках 50-процентная предоплата, решили отдать сами такую сумму.Это все, что у меня было. :Vah:  Я даже не знала их телефоны. Они позвонили на домашний, договорились о встрече. Приехали, пообщались, сказали, что подумают. На следующий день позвонили сказать, что решили выбрать меня и готовы привезти аванс.Я приготовилась уже к обсуждению именно их свадьбы, но на пороге появился жених, вручил мне аванс и со словами :"Попозже встретимся", исчез. Телефон не определился, где их искать не знала. Объявились сами за неделю до свадьбы. Они тоже были очень заняты :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

Привет, кошкадром! Разгребала документы на этот год на детей в ансамбле.... :Blink:  Справки, обменные карты, копии свид. о рождении, заявления, договоры на предоставление образовательных услуг, жесть.... мозг кипит. Бум умиротворяться кошачьими видами...  :Animals 008: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2311481.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2295097.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не пробовала. Аленушка, оно сухое или полусладкое? Сладкие вина не люблю, люблю с кислинкой!


Не знаю.... Я не разделяю виды по такому принципу, как полусладкое или полусухое. У меня принцип: нравится - не нравится. Есть хорошие сухие вина, а есть некоторые сухие, которые мне не нравятся. Короче, для меня это вкусное вино!

И ещё один кот! (для любителей рыбалки!!!)

[IMG]http://*********org/2322744.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## S1981

> Телефон не определился, где их искать не знала. Объявились сами за неделю до свадьбы. Они тоже были очень заняты


Прочитала ваши посты и вспомнила забавный случай. Молодые появились за неделю до свадьбы. Была только одна встреча, сразу после которой они куда то уезжали на неделю. День свадьбы, еду в такси (первый раз так получилось) по адресу, ни какого кафе нет, таксист попался адекватный и мы с ним объездили всю округу, пол часа искали, результата ноль. У молодых телефон не отвечает. До начала  час, таксист уезжает, бросает меня с сумарями посреди незнакомого района. Пипец. шок. шо делать незнаю. Стою, вся такая красивая, курю на остановке, народ проходит, посматривают в мою сторону с улыбочками. Решила, жду полчаса и пошли все лесом. Невеста отзвонилась: ОЙ.ой. ой, а мы вот адрес поменяли и забыли сказать.  :064: 
Внутри все клокотало от бешенства, а ей я с улыбочкой: Мариночка поздравляю, куда мне ехать. На месте была за 15 минут, с тем учетом что выезжала за 3 часа до начала. ЖЕсть. Думала, хотя бы предложат компенсацию за моральный вред ( материальный тем более) . Ни тут то было. Сама не стала настаивать, праздник прошел супер, благодарили, визитки брали, обещали фото, видео передать.....ЖДУ.  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ГЛУХОДРОМ!!!


Оживился...все забегают на несколько минут и по своим делам :Vishenka 25: !Я вот  то же уходила,сок делать,к мамульке забежала на 1,5 минуты,в офис смоталась,аренду уплатила...сейчас с новыми силами за сок возмусь...Блин...сосед ещё малину чёрную приво :Jopa: лок...сажать надо,завал!!!!Я ушла,но ещё обязательно вернусь...ведь отдыхать  :Drag 10: то надо!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ну на этой неделе закончила с соками! :Vah: 



> Наверное это благодарю теплу и нежности хозяйки


Исключительно муж у меня виноградом занимается-укладывает на зиму спать,потом бегает по всему двору и тропинкам(а я уже говорила,что на каблуках ко всем грядкам прогуливаюсь)собирает всесь первый снег,что бы утеплить,по весне раскрывает,отпаивает и на палеры развешивает,я лишь иногда его поливаю и обрезать помогаю,ну и ещё когда свои многочисленные цвты поливаю...естественно и виноград не обижаю!



> в гости хочется,


Так я и приглашаю!!!Приезжайте,места всем хватит!!!Омск покажу,в баньке попаримся,шашлыков поедим :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 

Обалдеть...вот это виноград!  В Омске!!! Вы молодцы, что выращиваете такую красоту в Омске.
Я тоже с виноградника вылезла, собрала 15 ведер, подавила на вино, поставила бродить. Теперь надо к свадьбе готовится...





> Как сказала Вера, одним словом, ГЛУХОДРОМ!!!


Та это временно, тут голова кругом, не знаешь за что хвататься. А вот зима настанет опять засядем тут и будем общаться :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Та это временно, тут голова кругом, не знаешь за что хвататься


Эт точно! Осень - горячая пора! И заказы еще есть и подготовка к зиме( заготовки, закрутки и пр.)!
Спасибо всем за слова поддержки! Будем надеятся, что люди будут душевные, адекватные, позитивные! Потом, как всегда, коротенько отпишусь. Всем, кто завтра и послезавтра(а кое-кто и в воскресенье) работает - ВСЕМ УДАЧИ!!!
Танюш, какой виноград обалденный! Молодцы вы с мужем! У Маришки, думаю, тоже красота неописуемая в саду и огороде! Хоть бы тоже фотку показала! Давно нас не балуешь своими снимками, а ведь показать то есть что!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Хоть бы тоже фотку показала!


Машунь, вот веришь, не помню... :Taunt:  Пока туда-сюда и забыла. И потом я ж каждую неделю по 700-1000 фоток редактирую и готовлю в печать, я уже от этих фоток тихо "билюююю" :Grin: . Ладно, специально для тебя чего-нибудь сниму, если опять не забуду...

Забежала сказать рецепт. Сейчас сделала: Паштет из яиц и Бабка из яблок. Все делается буквально одной левой и кушать можно! :Grin: 

Паштет
2 луковицы (220 г)
4 яйца, сваренных вкрутую
50 г измельченных грецких орехов
2 ст. л. растительного масла
соль и перец по вкусу

Приготовление:
Лук мелко нарезать, обжарить на растительном масле до золотистого цвета.
В блендере или процессоре измельчить лук, яйца и орехи на высокой скорости до однородной массы.
Посолить и поперчить по вкусу, перемешать. Переложить смесь в миску, накрыть, перед подачей охладить.


Бабка с яблоками, но можно и со сливами, персиками, грушами....

1 ст. манки 
1\2 ст.коричневого сахара 
1ст. кефира/простокваши 
3 яйца 
1\2 ст. растительного масла ( можно взять и меньше)
1 ч.л.соды 
1 ст. муки 
1 ч.л. корицы ( опционно)
1 ч.л. экстракта ванили
1\2 ст изюма ( желательно, замоченного в коньяке или роме ) 
Яблоки - 2 очень крупных или 4 средних .
Цедра с одного лимона ( опционно)

Форма для запеканок объёмом около 2 литров, смазанная маслом и обсыпанная манкой ( если она без специального покрытия) или проложеная бумагой для выпечки.

1. Яблоки натереть на крупной тёрке.
2. Смешать всё, кроме муки и соды ( яйца  лучше взболтать предварительно вилкой) и оставить постоять минут 15.
3. Смешать муку и соду, желательно - просеять. 
4. Высыпать муку в яблочную смесь, перемешать быстро без лишнего усердия и вылить в форму.
5. Печь при Т = 200 в течении первых 20 минут, потом - 160С - ещё минут 20-25 ( в зависимости от толщины слоя теста). Проверка - деревянная зубочистка выходит из центра сухой.
Скопировано из ЖЖ.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я тоже с виноградника вылезла, собрала 15 ведер,


 вот это да!!!)))) а  уменя почему-то никак не получается развести виноград...его вечно мыши съедают зимой...как буд-то есть нечего больше((((

----------


## вера денисенко

> Забежала сказать рецепт. Сейчас сделала: Паштет из яиц и Бабка из яблок. Все делается буквально одной левой и кушать можно!


 надо по пробавать сделать)))) спасибо за рецепты)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> У Маришки, думаю, тоже красота неописуемая в саду и огороде


 а у нас дожди и дожди....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Бабка с яблоками, но можно и со сливами, персиками, грушами....


Мариша спасибо за рецептик,а как ты думаешь,если сахар не тростниковый,а обычный?



> мыши съедают зимой..


У меня эти грызуны в один год яблоню обгрызли,сильно,пришлось новую сажать,сволочи!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> ,если сахар не тростниковый,а обычный?


конечно, Тань, клади простой, белый. Просто эта женщина из Израиля. Ну я и скопировала, так как она дала. А пирог действительно очень простой и на утро к чаю самое то! Сейчас обрезала персики и с персиками такой забабахаю, потому что приезжали мужички дрова на зиму пилить и весь съели :Grin: 

Еще один рецепт из моих любимых и простых *"Цветаевский пирог с яблоками"*, сейчас как раз яблок - МОРЕ! Делается тоже одной левой!

Состав
1.5 стакана муки 
0.5 стакана сметаны
150 г сливочного масла растопленного
1/2 чайной ложки гашеной соды (можно 1 ч.л. разрыхлителя)

Крем:
Слегка взбить
1 стакан сметаны,
1 яйцо,
1 - 1.5 стакана сахара (взяла 1 ст сахара)
2 столовые ложки муки.
1 кг яблок очистить от кожуры и картофелечисткой нарезать на тонкие пластиночки.

Выложить тесто в форму в виде чаши, т.е. сделать бортики.
Уложить яблоки в разровненное руками по сковороде или форме тесто. Тесто получается мягкое и нелипучее, его только руками и можно выложить. Залить кремом, выпекать на среднем жару минут 50 (у меня на 190-200 градусах пеклось 1 час 10 минут). Приятного аппетита.

Заливка пропекаться в принципе не должна. Она превращается в такой густой крем с прогретыми яблоками. А при остывании схватывается. Получается гуще заварного.

Всем ДОБРОЕ УТРО!

----------


## Alenajazz

*вера денисенко*, *в таком красивом платьице и с бантиком!!!!  А глазки-то, глазки (на аватаре) - цвета стиранных джинсов...*  :Grin:  *Смелая какая! В кошачьей теме выбрать аватар-мышь!!!*
*У нас опять жара, опять открыты настежь все окна и балконы даже ночью... Одеяла спрятаны.* 
*А я скоро еду в сторону Украины!  И буду проезжать Днепропетровск, Винницу и Хмельницкий!*  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маш, да не переживай, вырулишь! С нашим-то багажом знаний!!! Главное успевать подойти и с невозмутимым видом спросить "Ну что, делаем то-то и то?" А там смотри по ситуации, ведь к любой ситуации у нас куча вариантов выходов


Точно! :Ok:  
не знаю как у вас, а у нас если молодым сильно некогда, то на свадьбе им ВСЕ нравится, что предложишь.Так что, Маш, настраивайся на лучшее, но и к худшему тоже надо быть готовым( шутка) :Taunt:  Хотя, у  меня это основной принцип, хочешь мира - готовься к войне...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> В кошачьей теме выбрать аватар-мышь!!!


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Джина

*Всем доброго утра!*
 У нас тепло, два дня вообще было +30, сегодня под утро прошел маленький дождь, но уже солнце вовсю.



> А я скоро еду в сторону Украины!


Ален, по каким делам в наши края? А нельзя ли попросить машиниста сделать маленький крюк с остановкой в Запорожье? :Yahoo: 

Да, Веруня с авой явно погорячилась или у нее такое настроение игривое?

Всем, кто сегодня работает - удачной охоты, вернее работы.
А я пойду в список сегодняшних покупок вносить сметану, начитавшись Марининых рецептов.

----------


## Alenajazz

> +30


Сегодня у нас!




> по каким делам в наши края?


Пока молчу. Ближе к отъезду сообщу!

----------


## Окрыленная

КАшкадром!!!! Где главный КОШАРА????? Мне он срочно нужен!!!! Девчонки и мальчишки!!! Что с КОМИКОМ???? 
*КОМИК!!! МИЛЫЙ ДРУГ!!!! ПРИДИ МНЕ НА ПОМОЩЬ!!!*

----------


## KAlinchik

> буду проезжать Днепропетровск, Винницу и Хмельницкий!


да ты че?! когда это счастье будет?

----------


## Alenajazz

> да ты че?! когда это счастье будет?


Я так и знала, что ты первой откликнешься!!!!!  :Taunt:  Дату напишу попозже. Время сказать могу - район 19 часов. Но осенью - однозначно!!!!! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 

а какой поезд, то? но сомневаюсь, что ты мимо нас будешь ехать :Tu: ...Зачем поезду крюк вниз делать, когда можно по прямой чесать :Meeting: ....
А то мы тебе тоже чего нибудь в окно пульнули бы :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а какой поезд,


На какой билет дадут!!!! Через вас не едем, это точно! Все заходите в визуализации, я там тоже представила некоторых, не всех правда, остальных ещё представляю себе и выискиваю:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E7%E0%F6%E8%E8

----------


## KAlinchik

> Время сказать могу - район 19 часов


тогда на 90% встретимся,если я не на свадьбе или на службе буду:)
все, пошла мастерить кокошник и готовить хлеб-соль

----------


## Alenajazz

> если я не на свадьбе или на службе буду


Это будет пятница...

----------


## KAlinchik

> если я не на свадьбе или на службе буду
> Это будет пятница...


тем более:) у меня по пятницам есть свадьбы...но надеюсь, обязательно встретимся!

----------


## Славина

> Смелая какая! В кошачьей теме выбрать аватар-мышь!!!


 :Taunt:  Да уж, прикольная ава! Это наверное какой-то протест  против молчания любителей кошаков и кошечек. Вот сколько ажиотажу сразу вызвала вокруг своей авы  :Grin: 





> И буду проезжать Днепропетровск, Винницу и Хмельницкий!


Эх, жаль, что Донецк в пролёте  :Tu:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Да, Веруня с авой явно погорячилась или у нее такое настроение игривое?
> 
> Всем, кто сегодня работает - удачной охоты, вернее работы.
> А я пойду в список сегодняшних покупок вносить сметану, начитавшись Марининых рецептов.


 Джиночка, ну прямо в точку))) решила себя развеселить,а то у нас дожди и дожди..прямо как в Африке,начался сезон дождей))))и почему я раньше не зашла на форум...у меня тоже сметаны нет...а магазин уже закрыт(((( эх..сегодня пекла хворост))) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

> У нас коты сытые, не бойся, Вера!


 я сначало хотела найти типо такой кошечку))))))))но в эту мышку прямо влюбилась)))))))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Да уж, прикольная ава! Это наверное какой-то протест против молчания любителей кошаков и кошечек. Вот сколько ажиотажу сразу вызвала вокруг своей авы


 точно..точно...а то все молчат)))))))) единственное что получилось не удачно,моя фотография с авы,теперь не загружается в "моём кабинете"((((

----------


## вера денисенко

> тем более:) у меня по пятницам есть свадьбы...но надеюсь, обязательно встретимся!


 Алиночка, ну ты супер!!!Как тебе это платье идёт))))))))))Каждый раз новое :Derisive:  :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

> малину чёрную приволок...сажать надо,завал!!!!Я ушла,но ещё обязательно вернусь...ведь отдыхать то надо!


 я тоже хочу малину чёрную))))))))) а твоему винограднику сколько лет? и через сколько он бычно начинает плоданосить....так красиво и самое главное вкусно...надо снова попробовать развести виноград....а этот сорт как называется?

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки, а моя мышка классно смотриться среди милых кошечек,прямо королева бала))))))) может кто себе поставиит аву мышонка,чтобы ей было не так одиноко))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> чтобы ей было не так одиноко))))


А чего ей одиноко-то?????

Стихотворение понравилось...

*Даниил Хармс*

*Удивительная кошка
*
Несчастная кошка порезала лапу,
Сидит и ни шагу не может ступить.
Скорей, чтобы вылечить кошкину лапу,
Воздушные шарики нужно купить.

И сразу столпился народ у дороги,
Стоит и кричит, и на кошку глядит.
А кошка отчасти идет по дороге,
Отчасти по воздуху плавно летит.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем доброго утра! Блин вчера у меня ночером был дурдом!!!!Вы не поверите! Звонит сестра(она директор в школе, школа 250 км от города)у них поломался школьный автобус 22 чела стоят там-то, что делать закончили праздник(благо был юбилейчик и закончили в 22.00,едем разгружаться и летим мухой на выручку. Сначала забрали водителя, матанулись в автотранстортное хозяйство(работает круглосуточно)там(О ЧУДО)въезжают в нашу ситуёвину и ДАЮТ в обмен(под честное слово)генератор на ПАЗик, летим к автобусу ,сначала они его снимали, потом ставили, не заводится время уже начало 12-г ночера, понимаем что дело кирдык! Забираем 1 учительницу и 3 девочкм(лет по 10-12)оставляем их у меня дома, готовить на толпу!!!Прыгаем с мужем на 2 машины и понеслись возить деток в дом...Тут звонит водила и говорит, что бы я ещё купила трамблёр, залетела в магазин, купила, взяла копию чека, прилетела, оставила водиле, забрала последнюю партию деток и ещё 2 учи-цы, привезла уже последнюю партию...тут готова уже вермишель с тушонкой(не айс конечно, но кто бы картофель на такую толпу начистил?)дочь с девочками докрашивали салат с помидорами...я мухой в магазин, купила хлеба, молока, печенья(вот были глаза у продавца)Прилетела, закипятили чай, начали кормить толпу!!!!!По 6-8 человек, больше за стол не помещается В общим  перекормили, напоили(да родители уже успели настучать выше по начальству, поэтому нам запретили везти детей на этом автобусе, хотя водила уже подъехал к дому)Пришлось мне ВСЕХ спать укладывать в шоке, куда, как???Муж-спокойно!!!в комнате дочери, поперёк её большого дивана легло 5 мальчиков(мелкие)В зале на большой диван(як королевы расположились 2 училки(которые не готовить, не мыть посуду, не укладывать деток, в общим сидели как к….оролевы, шуршала только одна, которая была за старшую)Её мы уложили на раскладное кресло. так же в зале легли 2 девочки на матрасе. На 2 этаже в одну комнату на диване улеглось 2 пацана и на перину ещё столько-же. Во второй комнате на матрасах 3 девочки и на диван ещё 3.Вообщим 10 на верху и 10 на 1 этаже(ах, да мой племянник-студент поехал покопать картофель в на холяву на автобусе)его то пришлось положить на кухонном угловом диване, подставили пуфики и стул, водитель решил спать в автобусе(я была конечно рада)Мы всей семьёй улеглись в нашей комнате, правда одеял и подушек уже не хватило...укрылись чем бог послал. В общим в 2 часа ночи, дети (умытые и накормленные)уже условно спали...Созвонилась с сестрой, она пообещала, что утром за детьми придёт другой автобус. В общим по утру она нас разбудила. автобус уже был за 100 км от города, мы начали будить толпу. Умывались и завтракали вермишелью с печеньем и маслом, с чаем и молоком(вот тут я понимаю, как можно "приломить и накормить"Хлеба осталось ещё 2 булки!!!молока целый пакет, и печенья пол кг точно. Загрузили деток, помахали и попёрли порядок наводить...прятать подушки и одеяла, собирать диваны загружать посудомойку, пылесосить....в ванной ВСЁ постельное бельё и ВСЕ полотенца Стирать буду теперь не знаю сколько...сейчас надо лететь и отвозить генератор поломанный....Ах ,да совсем забыла, родители вызвали (одного ребёнка)дядю и тётю…они честно стояли возле автобуса, массовость создавали…а потом когда решили, что в ночь деток отпускать нельзя…предложили забрать педогогов и своего племянника, естественно деток бросать никто не стал…так вот, дядя с тётей красиво усадили своего родственника в машину и красиво(одного)повезли дамой…утром, когда они его красиво привезли…я наехала6»что же вы хоть 2-3 деток к себе не взяли?»На что они с честными глазами, тали утверждать, что «мы предлагали…»Я же молчать не буду, я им:»Ага, хорошо предлагать учителям, зная, что они деток бросит не могут! Вот такие пироги! Как всегда хочу спать, ушла...сегодня снова праздник буду людям дарить.

----------


## Alenajazz

> вчера у меня ночером был дурдом!!!!


Таня, представь, а если бы у тебя была однокомнатная квартира?????  :Meeting: 

Детям и их преподавателям повезло, что ты и твой супруг так отреагировали!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Таня, представь,


Я уже сегодня думала ...наверное даже если бы это были дети не моей сестры и даже если бы квартра была меньше...взяла бы всё равно столько сколько бы смогла...это же естественно,а куда их ночью было девать?денег ведь уже после поездки осталось чуть..ни на что не хватило бы...

----------


## Джина

> Все заходите в визуализации,


Была в теме, даже приняла участие, спасибо. Некоторые образы, которые выставили девчонки близки мне тоже по восприятию. Но,Алена, когда я смотрела твои образы в стульях, то аж от экрана отпрянула.Они у тебя еще и в одном посте -Окрыленная,Саша и Стася.Если б я подбирала образы, то 100-процентно взяла бы те же, что и ты.

----------


## Alenajazz

> смотрела твои образы в стульях


Тебя пока не могу представить, общались мало. Вот как пойму, что ты за стул или цветок... :Grin:  Раньше была в корзине моя тема: "Если бы мы были котами, как бы мы выглядели?" Когда переезжали на новый движок, то корзину случайно удалили, вместе со всеми темами. Потом Пан посоветовал мне продолжать ту тему, я её назвала "Сага о котах", но это было уже не то.... В первой теме были все форумчане в кошачьих образах.  :Smile3: 
Мне с утра к стоматологу. Блин-компот, как я это не люблю... Не боюсь (даже попросила меня сфотать в кресле стоматологическом, а именно не люблю...) Мне сказала врач, что за всю свою практику в первый раз слышит о такой просьбе. И даже приняла картинную позу, инструментом весело взмахнула.  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> инструментом весело взмахнула.


Ален, ну ты даешь!
Я только что пришла. Устала ужасно. После предупреждений писать ничего не буду. Только фотки покажу.
Молодожены.
[IMG]http://*********org/2297942.jpg[/IMG]
Сестра невесты. Танцевала классно!
[IMG]http://*********org/2345065.jpg[/IMG]
А эта пара ребят встречаются. Они поймали и букет и подвязку.
[IMG]http://*********org/2336873.jpg[/IMG]
Все, пошла спать! Всем - до встречи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот как пойму


Поняла! Теперь есть и твой образ в стуле!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Саша ( которая мамочка двух дочечек, из Свердловской области):


ну Алёнушка ты даёшь..эт надо же как тонко подметила..так   приятно удивлена ..но я иногда и стервочкой бываю  я не всё белая и пушистая ....но сейчас  этот стул точно мой..утащила себе в папку вместе с образом курочки..я готовлю малышу альбом.....  всё туда   помещаю... на память..

и вообще многие образы  так близки  как ассоциируют Машуню мне безумно нравится  и какая  в образах шикарная Иришка Славина  просто прелесть....

У МЕНЯ ВЧЕРА ПОДКЛЮЧИЛИ ВСЮ СИСТЕМУ ОТОПЛЕНИЯ ЭТО РАЗ  
МЫ ХОДИЛИ НА 3  ДНЯ РОЖДЕНИЯ(ДВА ДЕТСКИХ  И ОДИН У ПЛЕМЯННИКА 21 ГОД )-ЭТО 2 ,
ПРОВЕЛИ  МАЛЕНЬКУЮ ФОТОСЕСИЮ с мужем(долго уговаривала не любит он фоткаться )-  ЭТО 3...
И КУРОЧКА  ТАК ПОДНЯЛА НАСТРОЕНИЕ  ЧТО Я ПРОСТО  СИЯЛА... ВЕСЬ ВЕЧЕР   ОБАЛДЕВАЛА ОТ ИЗОБИЛИЯ КОМПЛИМЕНТОВ  ..

А МУЖ ГОРДЫЙ ХОДИЛ..  ВСЕ ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ НА ДЕНЮХЕ  ГЛЯДЯ НА МЕНЯ ЕМУ СКАЗАЛИ  -ПАЦАН БУДЕТ У ТЕБЯ ПАПАША.....


 так что новостей море  и опять я большими напечатала но переписывать не буду

  и вот напоследок  угадайте кто из этих барышень - моя младшенькая ? ....
[IMG]http://*********org/2300001m.jpg[/IMG]

конечно же с белым пером кокетка- это наше сокровище......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ПАЦАН БУДЕТ У ТЕБЯ ПАПАША.


Ну это же здорово!Ещё один помощник маме и папе!
А я всё отойти от вчерашнего не могу...до сих пор кажется,что где-то,ребёнок спрятался...для меня 2 это уже МНОГО!!!!Какие все молодцы,кто рожают,дитей любят,учат,воспитывают...я бы НИК :Meeting: ОГДА не смогла...Я с дочей,не знаю,что делать!
Зато теперь я точно знаю,что могу приглашать гостей большими колличествами..Подкуплю ещё несколько одеял,поставлю ещё один диванчик в холл,отдам в мастерскую перетрести старинные подушки,и....МИЛОСТИ прошу....гости дорогие!!!ВСЕ в ОМСК!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Подкуплю ещё несколько одеял,поставлю ещё один диванчик в холл,отдам в мастерскую перетрести старинные подушки,и....МИЛОСТИ прошу....гости дорогие!!!ВСЕ в ОМСК!!!


 у меня как раз муж часто бывает в Омске,надо будет как-нибудь на проситься с ним,буду рада познакомиться)))

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет! Я только вернулась с двухдневной свадьбы...(всё было классно!!! :Yahoo: ), комплиментов наслуууушалааась  :Tender: ...моё семейство ещё у бабушки, поэтому отдыхааааюююю: тортик, мартини и любимый форум...мммммммм...присоединяйтесь, желающие!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> у меня как раз муж часто бывает в Омске,надо будет как-нибудь на проситься с ним,буду рада познакомиться)))


И я буду рада!Мы как раз когда на море едем помоему через Башкирию проезжаем или Башкортостан это где то в другом месте?

----------


## вера денисенко

> через Башкирию проезжаем или Башкортостан это где то в другом месте?


 нет это одно и тоже просто раньше называлась Башкирия, а теперь Башкортстан, заезжайте буду очень рада))))) у меня сейчас муж в Омске,говорит что у вас такая погода замечатальная,тепло,сухо...словно ещё лето)))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> муж в Омске,говорит что у вас такая погода замечатальная,тепло,сухо...словно ещё лето)


Да у нас бабье лето!Ляпота!!!Домой вобще заходить некогда,столько переделать всего необходимо.А мужа,он что в наших краях делает,где остановился?

----------


## Alenajazz

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, Тань, театр ваш, на спектакль которого иду завтра, называется Омский драматический театр "Галёрка"

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем Доброе Утро!
Приехали с двухсуточной свадьбы...
плохое здесь писать не буду, потому что сама девчонок предупредила не писать в открытых темах....да и наверное ВООБЩЕ плохое не буду писать...
А скажу как всегда аллегорией, что мне пришло  в голову по поводу этой свадьбы

"Нельзя впрягать в одну телегу коня и трепетную лань...."
....а может я и ошибаюсь, но впечатления остались вот такими....

Что потрясло? Сторона жениха - староверы :Blink: 
Вы знаете кто такие староверы?!!! Это еще те...от боярыни Морозовой...сохранились....И у них большая община и есть своя церковь и естественно свой батюшка. И вот я снимала староверческий обряд венчания.... :Vah: ....Короче, народ пока безмолвствует( это я про себя).....

Свадьбу разделили, первый день, как обычно...Ну или почти, как обычно...
Второй день по канонам их церкви. Поэтому я и не представляю, как будут уживаться эти две семьи, мирской и старообрядческой????

На второй день я плакала :Vah: ....Я очень давно не видела ТАКИХ ВЫСОКИХ И ИСКРЕННИХ ОТНОШЕНИЙ между людьми. У них там отношения, как в старой песне ...."Молодым везде у нас дорога, старикам везде у нас почет..." 
Самое страшное в этой жизни, когда ты НИКОМУ НЕ НУЖЕН... Когда ребенок не нужен своим родителям, супругам тоже друг на друга наплевать, а живут они только из материальной выгоды и личных удобств, когда ты не такой как все...ну вдруг так в жизни случилось, что ты был-был, а потом...ну условно, кирпич на голову упал и ВСЁ! тебя просто вычеркивают из этой жизни...родные, государство, общество...и живи как знаешь....Когда ты стареешь и тебя списывают в "утиль"....ну сами поняли насчет чего я говорю?
Так вот у них в общине ВСЕ друг другу нужны... начиная с младенцев кончая стариками...
Самому младшему на свадьбе было 6 месяцев, а самая старшая 1918 года! :Vah:  аааааа....Каково? не кАково и именно каковО! И этой женщине давали слово для поздравления и она его сказала, а сколько слов благодарности ей сказали, сколько почета....
Я сразу подлетела к этим бабулям....Ну блин это ж ЖИВОЙ 1918 ГОД !!!!!!....

Короче! Все это я вам написала, не для того чтобы расстроить, а просто испытала ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ человеческие чувства....ВСЁ!!! ТОЧКА! пошла это все переварю....

----------


## Alenajazz

С утреца для поднятия настроения:

[IMG]http://*********org/2307045.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ехали по автобану Киев-Одесса. Смотрю в окно.



подъезжаем ближе....



И в тот момент я действительно почувствовала, что УХУ я наЕЛАсь по самые гланды....

Алёнка, спасибо за кота! Кот-чудо!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кот-чудо!


Зайди в визуализации, ты там в виде мягкой игрушки мною представлена.

----------


## СаньКА83

доброго дняяяяя! Вот и отплясала я на свадьбе у своей подруженьки!!!
душа рвется поделится с вами, дорогие флудильщики! Гражданка тамада испортила моей девочке праздник! Такой скукатищи я еще не видела! Такая пассивность в работе, эта особа, конечно, старалась, но она не проникалась во все происходящее! Ни одного трогательного момента. У меня душа рвалась в бой, я и муж делали все возможное, веселили как могли и в конце вечера благодарили не тамаду, а меня и мужа! Говорят, что все познается в сравнении, и это точно, когда я веду мероприятие, любое, я и плачу вместе с гостями, я и ржу от удовольствия с гостями, я и пою и правда в уголке, но пританцовываю вместе с гостями, я на время праздника погружаюсь в атмосферу происходящего, а здесь......этого не было! А сколько было слов про то как она уже много лет работает, что сесть на коленки мужчине участницы конкурса категорически запрещается, ведь она не приемлет пошлости....А вы знаете, публика именно этого и просила, немного перчика и разрядки. Когда я приехала к своей подруженьке, я у неё узнала про стоимость услуг, вы знаете, чуть не рухнула от услышанного и все с нетерпением ждала знакомства с этой особой, накручивала себе всякие мысли о том, что сравнят со мной и скажут сиди ты в своей деревни и не вылезай, ан нет, все оказалось наоборот, считаю пусть сидит эта ведущая в своей москве и носа не показывает у нас в деревне, такое ведение праздника точно не для деревенских жителей! Да и еще один косяк, перед выкупом наш жених поехал за букетом, как это обычно бывает, приехал, а магазин закрыт, никого нет (это магазин той же тамады, в стоимость услуг входил и букет невесты), жених пытается ЕЙ дозвонится, но абонент не отвечал ((((, жених приехал пустой, пока шел выкуп он отправил своего друга в соседний с домом магазин и принес собранный на скорую руку другой букет невесты. Вот такая жуткая история!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
ага.....ща гляну. :Yes4: 
вот хожу жду когда инет раскочегарится, чтоб картинки сохранить....а то чего то в понедельник провайдеры никак работать не начнут :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Такой скукатищи я еще не видела!


Ну я надеюсь своей подружке ты это не сказала? :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, ну ты меня рассмешила....Я - кресло-качалка! вот хожу порядки навожу и думаю, а чтобы это значило?!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Ну я надеюсь своей подружке ты это не сказала?


мягко намекнула, да она сама все понимала!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я - кресло-качалка!


Я о таком мечтаю! Это символ домашнего уюта, а также в кресле-качалке такого изящного вида, на мой взгляд есть высший пилотаж и независимость!! Ты просто очень хозяйственная и домовитая. Даже в виде игрушки!!!! С мышкой в зубах! Всё - в дом, всё в дом... И не может стул или кресло в виде тебя как вкопанный стоять... Ты очень живая - как ртутный столбик! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## СаньКА83

[IMG]http://*********org/2326519.jpg[/IMG]
вот такие грибочки проносит муженек аж бельевыми корзинами (качество фото - не очень хорошее - это с телефона)

----------


## S1981

> чуть не рухнула от услышанного и все с нетерпением ждала знакомства с этой особой


В этом году были свадьбы у четверых моих лучших друзей...... меня они хотели видеть только гостем, я же рвалась в бой и очень каждый раз переживала. Со мной советовались конечно, ездили на встречи к разным ведущим, потом в захлеб рассказывали какие им красивые фотки показывали, сколько всяких отзывов и ЦЕНА!!! В результате, каждый раз я, не показывая разочарованного вида, вытаскивала свадьбу за счет активизации гостей, выстраивания паровозиков и прочего. А на следующий день слышала, как они расстроены из-за ведущей. Вот думала, я одна такая, все меня не устраивает, хотя не считаю себя супер-пупер ведущей. Поражает, что люди ведутся на фотографии и отзывы, готовы платить большие деньги, а результат.......... Может следует цену поднять, наглость- второе счастье? :Smile3:

----------


## СаньКА83

[IMG]http://*********org/2315254.jpg[/IMG]
тот самый денежный ковер в подарок на свадьбу (размер 1м30см х 1м10см)

----------


## СаньКА83

> меня они хотели видеть только гостем,


да вот и она сказала, БУДЕШЬ ГОСТЬЕЙ И ТОЧКА! 



> Может следует цену поднять, наглость- второе счастье?


как говорит одна моя знакомая ведущая, ты не умеешь убеждать людей что лучшая........вот из-за этого и страдаешь

----------


## S1981

> тот самый денежный ковер в подарок на свадьбу (размер 1м30см х 1м10см)


Здорово. Слов нет. Я дарила денежный фотоальбом, рамки для фотографий

----------


## S1981

Девочки, я за помощью: мой 30-летний юбилей. Буду проводить сама в кафе, 25 человек молодежи, свой диджей. Застолки, лотереи, розыгрыши, конкурсы, буду признательна за любые подсказки.  :Animals 024:

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Чем увлекается юбиляр, что любит? Хобби. 
Если любит баню сделайте игру "веселый веник". Взять обычный банный веник, гости стали в круг, передают по кругу под музыку веник, ведущая: "Ты лети веселый веник, дальше, дальше по рукам, у кого остался веник, тот танцует танец нам". Музыка останавливается и временный обладатель веника танцует под муз. нарезку, несколько секунд. Дальше продолжаем, последний (6, или 7 участник )  уже не танцует а произносит тост и дарит веник юбиляру, заряженный положительной энергией.
Я веник сразу не показываю, гости отгадывают, что у меня в мешке.

----------


## S1981

> Если любит баню сделайте игру "веселый веник".


Баню люблю, веник сделаю.
Спасибо.  :Smile3:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> вот такие грибочки проносит муженек


и мы на днях в лес съездили...красота..ляпота... 

Вот она, дорога туда, где тишина и людей НЕЕЕТ! 
[IMG]http://*********net/1991409.jpg[/IMG]

грибочки собирали...
[IMG]http://*********net/1982193.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/2010867.jpg[/IMG]

цветочками любовались...
[IMG]http://*********net/2030323.jpg[/IMG]

но из всех грибочков и цветочков с собою привезенный грибок-цветок оказался и самым вкусным, и самым красивым... Наш младший сынуля  Елизарик... шапка на бок... помогал папе грибы собирать...
[IMG]http://*********net/2009840.jpg[/IMG]

ФСЕЕЕЕЕЕ! устали! зайцы наши потом до утра спали, а мы с папиком с грибами до полуночи упражнялись... 
[IMG]http://*********net/2005747.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> Наш младший сынуля Елизарик.


какой сладкий мальчишечка..спасибо Викуля за такие шикарные фото...как будто с  вами отдохнула в лесу....



> Девочки, я за помощью:


сейчас в личку отправлю как я начинала свой  юбилей



> Это символ домашнего уюта, а также в кресле-качалке такого изящного вида, на мой взгляд есть высший пилотаж и независимость!!


вот вот  и я сейчас мечтаю о таком креслице плетёном из ротанга..вот не знаю почему но так хочется иметь у себя хоть одну вещь из ротанга...можно у нас купить и из ивы плетёные кресла  но  вот у меня бзик
 в икее по моему видели что- то похожее..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> в лес съездили.


грибы это хорошо...а я уже несколько лет в лес не ездила.. :Yes4: .клещей боюсь...а дети надышались чистым кислородом,вот и уснули :Aga: 



> мечтаю о таком креслице плетёном из ротанга.


Значит пора в ИКЕЮ

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Девочки, я за помощью: мой 30-летний юбилей.


Света, если нужно, могу бросить тебе в личку копию отчета о моем прошлогоднем юбилее... тоже сама но с помощью родни и друзей делала... я канву продумывала а сюрпризы они сами удже без меня готовили... если нужен такой не сценарий, но рассказ о... - маякай

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> клещей боюсь


у нас  есть, мало их и не энцифалитные... хотя и простые тоже брррр...

----------


## Paracelsa

> как говорит одна моя знакомая ведущая, ты не умеешь убеждать людей что лучшая........вот из-за этого и страдаешь


вот и я страдаю, наверное, от этого, хотя в бОльшей степени - от своей скромности (ну не смейтесь, с ведущими и такое бывает). Да, работа убеждает, а вот расхвалить себя до этой самой работы, чтобы получить ее, получается не всегда. Эх, где бы найти магазин наглости и стервости, я бы поехала туда в очередь! :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Сообщение от Вик_тори_я  
в лес съездили.

А я вот ни разу грибы не собирала... Даже не отличу наверное съедобные от несъедобных :Derisive:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> ни разу грибы не собирала...


ты их не собирай..ты их фотографируй..  эстетическое удовольствие получишь и какая тогда разница 




> съедобные / несъедобные

----------


## Paracelsa

> Даже не отличу наверное съедобные от несъедобных


А я знаю один несъедобный гриб: мухомор называется. Его я точно от других отличу :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Вик_тори_я*, такие классные фотографии)))как здорово)))а у нас дожди...а так хочется ещё немного лета продлить...

----------


## волшебная фея

я согласна со Славиной что Мир — это зеркало, и он возвращает каждому его собственное отражение. Нахмурьтесь — и он, в свою очередь, кисло взглянет на вас; засмейтесь ему и вместе с ним — и он станет вашим весёлым, милым спутником

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Вик_тори_я*, 

Вика, глянула твои фото и сердце защемило.... детство вспомнила.....



> Значит пора в ИКЕЮ


Слушайте, просветите меня. Постоянно в инете слышу это слово - ИКЕЯ...это что такое?Магазин такой? Это интернет-магазин или типа МЭТРО и Ашана? У нас я чего то такого не слышала... :Tu: 



> Это символ домашнего уюта, а также в кресле-качалке такого изящного вида, на мой взгляд есть высший пилотаж и независимость!! Ты просто очень хозяйственная и домовитая. Даже в виде игрушки!!!! С мышкой в зубах! Всё - в дом, всё в дом... И не может стул или кресло в виде тебя как вкопанный стоять... Ты очень живая - как ртутный столбик!


Алёнк, спасибо тебе за такую характеристику :flower:  :Blush2: ....мне приятно, шо я такая....домовитая :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Анюта Солнце*, 
*волшебная фея*, 
Привет новым людям!

----------


## Джина

Доброе утрооооооооо!!!
Аууууууу!
"Крикну,А в ответ- тишина...."
Спите? Наверное вот так
[IMG]http://*********net/2015852.jpg[/IMG]

Ну, когда проснетесь - это вам
[IMG]http://*********net/2019948.jpg[/IMG]

Алена, как впечатления от театра?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Это интернет-магазин или типа МЭТРО и Ашана? У нас я чего то такого не слышала...


да это типа этого ........ в инете можешь каталог  икеа в поисковике набрать и увидеть ассортимент товара .......

всем доброе утречко...

у нас по утру так прохладно наверное пора в лес за рыжиками..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> типа МЭТРО и Ашана?


Мариша,ты даже не представляешь,как близка к истине..у нас в городе (Ашан,Икея,Мега)магазины,все под одной крышей... :Grin: Правда Мэтро самостоятельно..как Лента,Магнит,или Косторама,Бауцентр и Геомарт они соседствуют.



> когда проснетесь - это вам


Танечка,спасибо!



> у нас по утру так прохладно наверное пора в лес за рыжиками.


А что они только в холоде ростут? :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена, как впечатления от театра?


Впечатления очень впечатляющие! Вчера, пока такси ждала, отправляла восторженные Смски Татьяне в Омск. Спектакль был основан на притчах вятской земли. Труппа - 30 человек, половина - мужской состав, молодёжи очень много. Великолепная хореографическая и вокальная постановка. Было много русских народных, уже позабытых песен и огромное количество танцев - как перепляса, так и стилизации народного танца и танца в стиле модерн. А ведь я шла на спектакль драматического театра... То есть, стереотипно думала, что будет в стиле "а-ля Достоевский", то есть академично совсем. Омичам понравился наш город, наш театр (он копия миланского Ла Скала), зрители не отпускали артистов полчаса. Был ТАКОЙ шквал аплодисментов  :Vah:  Все встали, полчаса стоя аплодировали и благодарили: браво, браво, цветами и подарками завалили. В процессе аплодирования раздался вопль: "в зале тоже есть сибиряки!" (из партера) И со всех сторон разнеслось подтверждение (и я в том числе подтвердила  :Yahoo: ) 
Столько вдохновения и творческого заряда получила!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## S1981

> и мы на днях в лес съездили...красота..ляпота...


И я так хочу...... чтобы в лес и в сапогах, а то купишь пакетик грибочков и радуешься... 



> сейчас в личку отправлю как я начинала свой юбилей


Большое спасибо, очень понравилось, так здорово, и со смыслом... :flower: 




> Света, если нужно, могу бросить тебе в личку копию отчета о моем прошлогоднем юбилее...


Конечно нужно, никогда не вела юбилеи, а тут еще и свой собственный, поэтому любые идеи, подсказки, пригодятся.
Всем большущее спасибо  :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> каталог икеа


Ой, как интересно!!!



> Мариша,ты даже не представляешь,как близка к истине..у нас в городе (Ашан,Икея,Мега)магазины,все под одной крышей...Правда Мэтро самостоятельно..как Лента,Магнит,или Косторама,Бауцентр и Геомарт они соседствуют.


Тань, а у нас по моему нету этого магазина... :Tu: 

Землячки! Ириша, Наташа,Алинчик вы чего то об этом знаете?

----------


## S1981

> Ой, как интересно!!!


В каталоге, у них совсем мало чего есть, очень уж они не стараются, В магазинах совсем другое дело. А теперь все только там покупаю...  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вы чего то об этом знаете?


Вроде в Одессе собирались строить ИКЕА. В Киеве: http://malm.com.ua/about/ikea-shop-kiev/
 У нас - в Ростове.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*S1981*, 
*Alenajazz*, 

В Киев пока не собираюсь :Tu: ...Буду ждать пока в Одессе построят :Grin:  Постоянно слышу хорошие отзывы об Икеа...уже сильно хоцца пощупать самой...
Кстати Мэтро мне не сильно нравится. Вот когда у них распродажи, то ДА! а так...все так же, даже бывает и дороже чем в обычных магазинах. А за распродажами надо следить...

----------


## Джина

> а у нас по моему нету этого магазина...


Мариш, вот информация с нескольких сайтов

Шведская компания IKEA, ведущий мировой производитель мебели для дома, может открыть первый гипермаркет в Украине уже в конце 2011 г., сообщает агентство Bloomberg 
Местоположением первого гипермаркета, скорее всего, станет не столица Украины, а Одесса, где шведской компанией уже приобретен участок земли,

Пресс-служба официального представительства в России сообщила, что Икеа по-прежнему заинтересована в выходе на украинский рынок. Сейчас компании уже принадлежит земельный участок в 64 га в Одесской области.

В Киеве, Донецке, Днепропетровске, Харькове и Львове ведутся переговоры. Но пока никаких конкретных результатов нет. Так что и о сроках ничего конкретного в компании сказать не могут.

Так, что возможно ты первым покупателем будешь! А пока только интернет- магазин.

----------


## maknata

Из того, что прочитала на сайте самого Икеа магазины уже есть в Киеве и Днпропетровске. Хотя ни там, ни там сама не была..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А за распродажами надо следить...


А я по магазинам хожу,только тогда,когда действительно должна что то купить...я что не настоящая женщина? :Vah:

----------


## Матильда 1967

А у нас грибов в этом году!!!!!!!!!!!!!И сыроежки,и белые,и рыжики .А груздей,так вообще прямо полянами в лесу растут.Я уже насолила наверное ведра два...А сейчас ещё и шампиньоны пошли...они не то,что в магазинах,такие ароматные!Нарежешь,намоешь, пожаришь со сливочным маслицем....аромат на весь дом!
всех приглашаю к нам На Урал.Не пожалеете.

----------


## вера денисенко

Насмотревшись ваших чудных фотографий, с подругой решили с ходить так сказать по грибы)))) но пока мы прособирались,их уже собрали...но зато мы видели шикарную радугу,так как  у нас постоянно кратковременные дожди....такую радугу широкую с чёткой цветовой палитрой я никогда не видела,очень низко...такое чувство что она на земле стоит...я до сих пор под впечатлением)))

----------


## Джина

> А у нас грибов в этом году!!!


Ой, девоньки!!! Что же вы со мной делаете?!Уже несколько страниц всё о грибах да о грибах. Я их так люблю! Причем в любом виде, я даже вешенки за обе щеки уплетаю...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Конечно нужно,


смотри в личке

----------


## sa-sha76

> А что они только в холоде ростут?


 Танюш  у нас РЫЖИКИ как начнёт утрами осенью примораживать  ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ.. ...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Танюш  у нас РЫЖИКИ как начнёт утрами осенью примораживать  ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ.. ..


Блин сижу,ржу!Меня тогда точно с рыжиками визуализировать нееззя...я тепло люблю!
Тьфу,ты,как заразно..и правда весь день про грибы!!!А я их то же очень люблю.и белые и вешенки и все(только съедобные) :Grin: 
Кто решит форумчан с грибами сравнивать,я не против,дарю :flower:  идею!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А я по магазинам хожу,только тогда,когда действительно должна что то купить...я что не настоящая женщина?


почему ты так решила, что не настоящая? :Taunt:  Это наверное внутреннее что то...а еще от местности зависит
Вот у нас например все, ну или многие любят ходить на базар, поторгуешься, с народом пообщаешься, перемацаешь все и на базаре все натуральное можно купить и овощи, и мясо, молочку...Я к чему это говорю, что на форуме кулинарном девочки с Украины общались с девочками из Москвы, так москвички продукты покупают в магазинах :Blink: , потому что бояться базаров :Taunt: 

А еще я люблю распродажи, на них я себе кучу вещей приобрела. На рождественской, в прошлом году, миксер браун, так он стоит под 800 гривен, а я купила за 350 гринов, пуховик плюс джемпер за 1000рублей, хотя сейчас этот же пуховик висит в этом же магазине за 4000тыс и без свитера...ну и т.д. и т.п. И еще формы для пирогов и кексов, тоже как начнут распродавать, так за полдаром можно купить. Я свою свекруху подсадила на распродажи, но она в городе живет ей легче следить, так она за всеми магазинами следит и покупает себе вещи, продукты, моющее ГАРАЗДО дешевле.

Алёна ж сказала, что я сильно хозяйственная :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариш, вот информация с нескольких сайтов





> всё о грибах да о грибах. Я их так люблю!


О! еще одна землячка! 
Таня, я тож грибы очень люблю, но в распоряжении только искусственно выращенные...Эх, сейчас бы рыжиков солененьких со сметанкой и картошечкой....или жареных масляточек :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Это наверное внутреннее что то.


Наверное,да!Просто я чётко знаю,что мне надо,а что нет,шопится люблю,а  :Blink: глазится-нет!Я лучше в салоне красоты время проведу :Yes4: 



> Эх, сейчас бы рыжиков солененьких со сметанкой и картошечкой....или жареных масляточек


Грибная тема продолжается!Пошла шампиньоны достану,пожарю с луком и картофелем :Ok: 



> Кто решит форумчан с грибами сравнивать,я не против,дарю идею!!!


Мне уже кажется...помоему кто-то УЖО выставлял про грибы...блин,куда в какую тему не зайдёшь,ВЕЗДЕ грибы!!!
А у нас похолодало :Tu: конц бабьему лету :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А у нас похолодалоконц бабьему лету


А у нас пока жара под 30...Вчера нарвала два ведра персиков, сейчас варенье поставлю варить...битые курам выкинула...Ой, вспомнила как мы приехали под Одессу, а у них там персиков...завались...Они ведрами эти персики таскали и  свиньям вываливали.
А еще вчера спекла Цветаевский яблочный пирог, вкуснотиииища, кто не пек - очень рекомендую! Я его последний раз пекла в прошлом году и подзабыла вкус. И еще пришло на ум, что такой пирог со сметанной заливкой можно спечь с любой ягодой и фруктами...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Они ведрами эти персики таскали и  свиньям вываливали.


А мы в этом году,яблони обтресли и выкинули :Blink: а куда столько?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Да уж....Ну нету в жизни гармонии... :Grin:

----------


## S1981

> А я по магазинам хожу,только тогда,когда действительно должна что то купить...я что не настоящая женщина?


Все может быть :Yes4: , меня в магазины тож волоком не затащишь.... особенно когда необходимо что-то для себя купить, ненавижу шопинг, бррррррррррр.



> всех приглашаю к нам На Урал.Не пожалеете.


ЭХ, уже 18 лет мечтаю вернуться в родимые края, и родственники есть и друзей со школы хватает, все ни как не соберусь. Посмотрю картинки в интернете, все по прежнему и дом мой того же цвета остался, только тополя все вырубили.
Забыла поздороваться- ВСЕМ доброго дня :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> нету в жизни гармонии...


"В музыке только гармония есть..." (напеваю) :Tender: 




> вчера спекла Цветаевский яблочный пирог, вкуснотиииища, кто не пек - очень рекомендую!


А поподробнее???? С рецептиком и фото (если есть...)




> у нас например все, ну или многие любят ходить на базар, поторгуешься, с народом пообщаешься, перемацаешь все и на базаре все натуральное можно купить и овощи, и мясо, молочку...


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
У нас рыночная культура тоже сильно развита. И всякие мяса-сметаны-овощи-фрукты и так далее мы берём там. А по соседству с рынком гипермаркеты еды. Туда мы заходим, когда на рынок не успеваем (то есть - после работы, часиков в 9-10 вечера)  :Yes4: 
Вспомнила случай из конкурсной жизни. Были в Туапсе на конкурсе и пошли в фирменный магазин винный, чтобы привезти сувениры с юга. Я тогда жила в Сибири, но каждый год была на юге и знала, что цены на вина невысокие. Посоветовала хореографам из Питера и других городов прикупить в подарок вина. Вечером на эвакобазе общаемся (мы там ожидали автобусы и нас развозили к поездам после того как вывезли из "Орлёнка") Спрашиваю: что купили? Говорят, что не стали брать, испугались. Цена маленькая, значит, вина просроченные или бракованные.   :Taunt: Долго смеялись...  :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ВСЕМ доброго дня


Девочки,празда,а что Комика долго нет?У кого то мобильный есть?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Еще один рецепт из моих любимых и простых "Цветаевский пирог с яблоками", сейчас как раз яблок - МОРЕ! Делается тоже одной левой!
> 
> Состав
> 1.5 стакана муки 
> 0.5 стакана сметаны
> 150 г сливочного масла растопленного
> 1/2 чайной ложки гашеной соды (можно 1 ч.л. разрыхлителя)
> 
> Крем:
> ...


Уже выкладывала. Делала точно по рецепту, а в скобках коменты Тани-Киевской, но я делала так как написано без скобок, за исключением, что шкурку не чистила...
вот! вырвала из рота гостей остатки)))) ....получилось не очень красиво, потому что яблок много накидала, а заливки было мало и сняла мобилкой


а вот как он должен был выглядеть по правилам


Но, на вкусе это не отразилось. НУ ОЧЕНЬ ВКУСНЫЙ!...ну тем, кто любит яблоки и крем заварной :Smile3: 

Вот кстати пробила эту страницу на сайте от куда это фото
http://gotovim-doma.ru/view.php?r=80...blochnyi-pirog

----------


## sa-sha76

всем   добрый день ..
грибов в лесу видимо не видимо, но как я вчера их собирала это надо было видеть ...представила себя со стороны  ухохоталась  .. 
поехали за рыжиками, а они все перестояли и червивые и мы набрали подберёзовиков полтора ведра..я их перебирала вечер а муж  в это время убирал морковь  
вот всё говорила пузика нет ,а сейчас он ррраз и вырос и даже  неповоротливой стала..но настроение хорошее стараюсь не киснуть по внешнему виду , но гардероб поменяла полностью    и конечно он так разительно отличается от старого...но ничего..главное мы растём   
...
погода стоит знатная..утром холодно а днём осеннее солнышко  :Vishenka 34: пригревает... и дожди прекратились..

вчера ещё  с хреном воевали ...... муж осердился и весь выкопал  из садка .... куда я с ведром корней этих  ..и выбросить жалко ......вот перечистила  пойду хреновину делать...

а вот комик  точно пропал..совсем что ли  ушёл из флудилки  ?.. а может  строится и ремонтируется  и огород к зиме готовит  (это же тоже  немыслимо большая работа  а особенно у кого сады  да цветы..).
я лентяйка в этом году даже ягоды не перекопала..  прохожу мимо грядок говорю надо -надо..  а в итоге опять находится работа и  на второй план ягодник отходит...

----------


## Alenajazz

> а сейчас он ррраз и вырос


у нас сегодня знакомая в роддоме, рожает  (жена друга мужа моего) Мы на телефоне с утра, ждём вестей.




> комик точно пропал..совсем что ли ушёл из флудилки


Рассердился...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Привет! Алён, тебе пєрсонально, так как у тебя только огонек горит :Smile3: 
Читаю, что все за грибами...на огородах...а я за компом, уже тошнит...




> прохожу мимо грядок говорю надо -надо.. а в итоге опять находится работа и на второй план ягодник отходит...


Саша! Ты еще в своем положении хочешь что то копать?!!!! Тааааак....пойду-ка я срочно тоже свою клубнику гляну, заодно и перерыв сделаю...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Привет! Алён, тебе пєрсонально, так как у тебя только огонек горит


Спасибствую! С утреца начальство позвонило и сообщило о выступлениях на субботу-воскресенье (после работы, естественно...) Иногда меня от танцев просто тошнит... Как и тебя от компа... зайди в визуализации - я там тебя с  Гешей визуализировала!  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ха-ха-ха...Во тебя поперло!  :Ok: Давай еще!
Я сегодня ночью отползла от монтажного компа к ноуту, он у меня перед кроватью стоит...Лежу в потолок гляжу, спать воще не хочу!...а время четвертый час...Гена уехал в Одессу...Пошла на форум, зашла в визуализации. Наржалась где девчонки кошачью тему развили...Умнички! ...И сразу уснула.
Так что "игрушка" эта действительно классная!
з.ы. А косу я свою отрезала.......ага..........была до попы, а стала по лопатки....Коса она девичья краса, а я уже девушка в возрасте :Taunt: 

Утро невесты...Я....еще с косой :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А косу я свою отрезала....


Я тоже. У меня была вообще длиннющая - не стригли волосы с рождения. Я отчекрыжила в 7 классе (в знак протеста на родительское давление на меня) Родители были в шоке, а уж бабушка - вообще взгрустнула. Потом я волосы отращивала много раз - на хореографическом факультете, в Таганейро на спор (выиграла ящик шампанского, но схитрила - не хватало 1 см до оговоренной длины - я волосы выпрямила в парикмахерской)
Сейчас мне позвонила подруга-хореограф из Тюмени. Мы познакомились в Питере на семинаре. Собирается в гости приехать, уррраааа!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Иногда меня от танцев просто тошнит...


Та ну?!!!!! Не верю!!! :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Та ну?!!!!! Не верю!!!


Да, это правда... Даже время могу сказать, когда это происходит: декабрь и апрель-май. Всего 3 месяца в году. Нормальный такой токсикозик!  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Утро невесты...


Мы так же с детьми корячимся, на коленках ползаем под станками, ножки разворачиваем... И так во всех группах начинашек....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> декабрь и апрель-май


и с чем это связано?))))
У меня осень обычно....потому что, все время спячка, а потом горячка. Нет чтобы размазать равномерно на год, так нет, на осень все наваливается...А тут еще все заготовки, огороды, дрова на зиму...Разрываюсь на британский флаг...Ладно, Алёнчик, потопала я. Ночью зайду, посмотрю на новые визуализации...
ЦЁМ!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> на коленках ползаем под станками, ножки разворачиваем...


На пузе я тоже ползаю, по травке обычно и на спине валяюсь...когда сильно увлекусь :Taunt: ...

----------


## Alenajazz

> на спине валяюсь...


Январь. Приехали  в Нижний Новгород на конкурс. У нас плюс 15. Снега нет, разумеется. В Нижнем - минус 26. И снег!!!! Я показала заразительный пример валяния на снегу! Местные были в шоке...  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********net/2072635.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> и с чем это связано?))))


Декабрь:
- открытые уроки для родителей во всех группах 
- День рождения ансамбля (празднуем пышно с 3-часовым концертом, рестораном и т.д.)
- новогодние выступления на городских Ёлках (по 5 ёлок в день)
Апрель-май:
- открытые уроки во всех группах
- экзамены переводные или выпускные во всех группах
- отчётные концерты
- конкурсы городского, областного, Всероссийского и Международного уровней, либо усиленная подготовка к ним именно того состава исполнителей, который едет (иногда едут не все, приходится всё переделывать) - иногда по три на неделе получаются, которые городские-областные  :Jopa: 
И обычные выступления каждую неделю в течении года помимо занятий...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Заскочила еще, шрифты надо было...Думаю, а вдруг ты еще чего нибудь напредставляла? Захожу.... :Grin: 
А классные у тебя ботиночки для зимы, во! мне как раз надо такие на толстой подошве и топать, чтобы ноги не болели. Буду в этом направлении искать, а то у меня сапожки, а в них ноги мерзнут от долгого пребывания на улице.

----------


## Alenajazz

> классные у тебя ботиночки для зимы


Я ношу всю обувь фирмы Камелот. И осенние у меня такие (непромокаемые!!!) И даже сланцы есть такой фирмы и туфли на каблуках!
Вот тебе обзорчик получше:

[IMG]http://*********net/2054204.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2035772.jpg[/IMG]

Это я зимой у нас. Для нашего климата - идеальная обувь! Дождь прошёл в декабре. Потом подморозило ночью. Гололёдик. А мне пофиг в камелотах!!!!

----------


## maknata

> а я за компом, уже тошнит...





> Иногда меня от танцев просто тошнит...


А меня сегодня от телефона тошнит... Млин, ну что за на фик? Стоило у меня гелию в баллоне кончится, как он резко исчез по всей Украине!!!!  Тыкс.... пойду ка и я попробую повизуализировать.. надо чуток мозги в другое русло направить..

----------


## вера денисенко

> Саша! Ты еще в своем положении хочешь что то копать?!!!! Тааааак....пойду-ка я срочно тоже свою клубнику гляну, заодно и перерыв сделаю...


 ну вот пришла по лялякать((( о у Алёны огонёк горит)))



> Иногда меня от танцев просто тошнит.


 это как меня от школьных мероприятий((( девочки можете меня поздравить,наш дом творчества снова открыли правда произошла реорганизация,он стал Комплексным центром, и у меня появилась возможность со школы с работы организатора уйти,нга должность режиссёра детского театра))))правда дали только полставки,но и этому рада и будет возможность проводить свадьбы,юбилеи))) у нас пол ставки это 9 часов в неделю)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> как он резко исчез по всей Украине!!!


 Наташ,нашла?

----------


## вера денисенко

*bycmarina*,  Мариша,какая ты миниатюрная.просто прелесть))))а ты что там на полу делаешь?))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> у Алёны огонёк горит


Ага! Я дома одна. Муж на мальчишнике у лучшего друга. Родилась дочка у  друга, назвали Ульяна. Вот такие радостные новости! У нас по-прежнему плюс 25-28...




> появилась возможность со школы с работы организатора уйти, на должность режиссёра детского театра


А вот это просто замечательно!!!!! Рада за тебя!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена верная форумчанка. Вссссссссегда на связи, как на посту. Привет, Алена - часовой ин-ку!


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: 
Ну ты и завернул... Я и часовой???? Я на одном месте устоять не могу и сидеть долго не могу. По второй специальности готовилась к диплому. Сидела в архивах в Иркутске. В намордничке этом, в котором работают с редкими документами. Ну не могу я долго сидеть... Подвижная я.... Вышла в коридорчик, давай гран батман ногой делать (большой бросок - на 180 градусов) Пор де бра поделала. Вроде размялась. Пошла опять с документами работать...
Надо было видеть взгляд бабушки из архива....  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  Я думала, что она санитаров вызовет  :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Паланика будем читать?


ты имеешь ввиду Чака? если его то для меня это эмоционально тяжело воспринимается...нет не буду((( я лучше наш форму почитаю))))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> обувь фирмы Камелот


Пока не слышала такой...по инету пробью, что за Камелот такой и есть ли он у нас...



> Стоило у меня гелию в баллоне кончится, как он резко исчез по всей Украине!!!!


У нас такая же фигня, причем с прошлого года. Единственная близлежащая точка закрылась и пока глухо, как в танке...Да что там гелий! Нас пугают, что газа на зиму не будет, поэтому все дрова кинулись запасать, а то зимой околеем. Естественно цена на дрова сразу подскочила в разы :Tu: 



> девочки можете меня поздравить,наш дом творчества снова открыли


Поздравляем!!!!!




> Мариша,какая ты миниатюрная.просто прелесть))))а ты что там на полу делаешь?))))


Вера...я чуть со стула не свалилась от смеха...моя ты прелесть :Grin: ....У меня рост  1 метр 78 см!!!! 
Это видно я тут так получилась :Taunt: 
А на полу ползаю - снимаю красивые туфли невесты!




> Родилась дочка у друга, назвали Ульяна. Вот такие радостные новости! У нас по-прежнему плюс 25-28...


И тебя поздравляю, вместе с Ромычем и друзями....У нас тоже такая температура.



> Марина, и вам здраствуйте!


Опа!....а меня на ВЫ стали называть???? Таааак...пойду свою корону из шухляды достану, которую я готовила на Песчаную тамадею и на уши нацеплю!!!
А то как то неудобно себя чувствую...меня на ВЫ, а я без короны...в тапочках, по-домашнему...
*maknata*, 

Наталь...пчелу увидела! Долго ржала! Начала создавать себе брендбук "Я глазами Форумчан"

----------


## Джина

Всем привет!!! Погода прекрасная, теплая и солнечная! Всем желаю приятного дня. 
 Вчера у дочери в школе был День здоровья. Всех вывозили за город на природу подышать свежим воздухом, поучаствовать в эстафетах. 
Ездила вместе с детьми, надышалась воздухом, набегалась и немного отдохнула.
Это наш Днепр. С берега открывается вид на остров Хортица (эта часть острова называется плавни)
[IMG]http://*********net/2094045.jpg[/IMG]

Это наш сосновый лес (прошу жителей Сибири громко не смеяться :Taunt: , но для нашей степной зоны это красота)
[IMG]http://*********net/2088925.jpg[/IMG]

А это моя дочь Анастасия
[IMG]http://*********net/2076637.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Джина

:023: Только  что побывала в "Визуализациях"
Алена, спасибо за мой образ. Но не смотря на всю нежность и утонченность (это я себя так расшифровала :Vah: ), ржала как конь, слезы аж выступили, потому что твои "3 богатыря" и "Новые планы наших админов" Касатика просто БОМБА

----------


## Alenajazz

Ушла в кассу за билетами в сторону Украины. Пожелайте удачи... Потому как проблемы с билетами.....  :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Пожелайте удачи


Удачи, *Алён*!

Я отправляюсь на юбилей, в голове пустота и полный ступор.
И шо я там буду говорить пока не знаю  :Meeting:  но говорить шо то надо  :Yes4:  а мне не хочется  :No2: 
Короче, отвыкла я от юбилеев, давно не было, вот и растерялась маленько, так что и мне не помешало бы чуток удачи на сегодня.

Всем доброго дня!

----------


## Долька лимона

> мне не помешало бы чуток удачи на сегодня.


Иринка, не дрейфь!!! Это первые три минуты страшное волнение...а потом прочувствуешь публику..и всё как по маслу пойдёт!!! Удачи тебе бооооольшоооой!!!!

----------


## Анастасия flu

Здравствуй дорогой флудористан, а у нас выпал снег, первый снег (хлопьями и покрый снег) ужас какая мерзость

----------


## Долька лимона

А я вот, завтра уезжаю на два дня... :Tu:  свадьба 50 км от дома, ни музыкантов, ни оператора не знаю...свадьба 100 человек, зала не видела, но знающие сказали ему подходит название "ангар" (из-за размеров)...родственники жениха и невесты не ладят между собой.. :Blink:  Да и оплату я взяла с них как за один день...НИКАКОГО удовольствия... :Tu:  Вот, как работать?

----------


## Анастасия flu

Тогда просто расслабься и получай удовольствие от СВОЕЙ РАБОТЫ, будешь нравится себе и люди нармально мне кажется будут реагировать В
ТЯНУТСЯ

----------


## Долька лимона

> а у нас выпал снег, первый снег


Ужееее????? :Vah:  А сфоткать можешь?

----------


## Анастасия flu

ОН падает и тает, так что не получится ((( но такие большие ХЛОПЬЯ )) СЫН (3, 10) говорит мама, снег пришел, я говорю он идет- нет мама он уже пришел

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Приветище всем !!! Чего-то я приболела и хандра напала, хоть ее и не ждали! Тырнет тоже настроения не улучшает: то потухнет, то погаснет, не дает страничку перелистнуть, злюсь и ухожу с форума молча. Погода мерзопакостная, грибов нет, настроения тоже! Хочется солнышка, оно отогреет! Поехали бы в лес и просто побродили. Обожаю осенний лес, с его яркими красками желтых, красных, оранжевых оттенков. И запах осеннего леса особенный, обожаемый мною. Ездили с мужем километров за 60 от города, в поле сами набрали и купили арбузиков. Они небольшие(около 1-1,5 кг), но очень сладкие. Набрали аж 150 штук. По рублю чего не взять?! Замочили на зиму, угостили родственников, сами каждый день уплетаем, почки промываем. Заказы потихонечку сходят на нет, осталось три свадьбы, больше пока не звонят, сезон закончился. Ой, забыла, еще на январь заказ свалился, свадьба. Все равно мало! Может декабрьские корпоративы поднимут настроение? Не люблю ныть, но немного поныла, поплакалась в жилетку друзьям, так сказать. Спасибо, что выслушали. :Meeting:

----------


## вера денисенко

> е люблю ныть, но немного поныла, поплакалась в жилетку друзьям, так сказать. Спасибо, что выслушали.


обязательно надо ныть,иначе внутри начнёт всё перегарать и будет дипресняк....Машенька,всё будет хорошо...я всегда говорю.когда совсем плохо "Всё пройдёт пройдёт и это".....я тоже бегу бычтрее на форум,скуча. уже по всем,если  не полялякаю...))))

----------


## sa-sha76

> Не люблю ныть, но немного поныла, поплакалась в жилетку друзьям, так сказать. Спасибо, что выслушали.


да ты маленькая..давай пожалею...всё Машуня будет хорошо ......просто сегодня день такой плохой  меня вот в нашей больнице сельской врачиха до истерики довела..я аж в слезах оттуда выскочила  мои дочи  обе орви подхватили  ...мы сидим на больничном ..ой не хочу даже вспоминать .. муж как увидел меня в  слезах  так аж вскипел разом  думала всё трындец врачихе...
.потом ещё пару раз    такая нескладуха в жкх..канализация  и та с боем откачивается...дурдом.
.в общем    муж решил поднять мне настроение и купил пиво дизель   написано  лимон  (ужас просто я честно смогла только пригубить из бокала ) а если пиво вкусное то пару глотков с удовольствием  иногда позволяю себе..ну оочень хочется когда   а тут  героически   попробовала и сказала  что нет   такое никогда не пробовала и ещё век проживу без него..
а у меня на тарелочке пельмени  с хреновиной..мм вкуснота   на часах 12 ночи а я с пельменями... ну раз у вас котлеты у всех закончились  будем  питаться тем что дают....
всем доброй ночи....

----------


## maknata

> будем питаться тем что дают....


ага, будем! :Yes4: Ту не только котлеты, тут и суп кончился. На работу бежала рано, сварить не успела ничё. После работы сразу загрузились и поехали на заказ шарики крутить в соседнюю область (хоть и не делаю я с вечера, но упросили, потому что завтра с 6.30 у меня уже давно шарики заказаны), приехали, в холодильнике мышь повесилась, но зато в морозилке - САЛО! Порезала тонкими ломтиками, да с чёрным хлебушком, да с помидоркой - ммммм, вкусняшка!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

А у нас новое распоряжение от железнодорожной конторы главной... Билеты продавать только за месяц (раньше - за 45 дней продавали) Так что я без билетов причапала.... :Tu:

----------


## maknata

> Билеты продавать только за месяц (раньше - за 45 дней продавали)


Млин, дурдом какой-то. У нас вродь за 45 дней, но ведь у нас и на российские поезда продают билеты. Теперь что получается - на украинские за 45, на российские ток за месяц? А ещё такое впечатление, что билеты на некоторые направления раскупают в течении пяти минут одного дня... Зато, если уж повезло сесть в поезд - смотришь - вагон полупустой... Ну эт я про Крымское направление....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Теперь что получается


Сказали в кассе, что сами в шоке, не знают, что делать. Нет продажи билетов. Посоветовали прозванивать периодически... Может, откроют продажу.... (это в агентстве путешествий, которые собаку съели в этом деле, мы у них 8 лет билеты покупаем)





> если уж повезло сесть в поезд - смотришь - вагон полупустой... Ну эт я про Крымское направление...


В этом году (с января по август) ездили в Казань, Адлер, Киев, Иркутск - битком забитые поезда, один выходит, тут же на его место заходит другой, ни одну станцию ни одно место не пустует!!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## танкстеп

> Погода мерзопакостная


У природы нет плохой погоды! Маша, когда приходит плохая погода - это классно! Можно по-семейному собраться, испечь пирог, посидеть вечером при свечах. А можно собрать дома девчонок и устроить незапланированный девичник на тему "все мужики свободу люббят, а мы их временно забудем!" Праздники для других устраиваем и о себе нужно помнить!

----------


## Славина

> Чего-то я приболела и хандра напала, хоть ее и не ждали


*Марийка*, ну ты чего раскисла?
А у меня наоборот, эти дни отличное настроение, поэтому с удовольствием делюсь им с тобою!!!
Погода стоит замечательная!
В среду я здорово отдохнула, это была поездка в Славянск, какая там красотища, у подруги был ДР, план был такой, сначала мы посетили Свято-Успенский Славянский монастырь, а потом заехали в лес и классно провели время!
Вчерашний юбилей удался!
Поэтому всем позитива и бодрого настроения!
Удачного дня, благодарных клиентов и хорошей работы!

*Маш*, будет возможность сходи в тему "Ассоциации-визуализации", супер, так поднимает настроение и давай заканчивай хандрить, купи себе ещё что-нибудь вкусненького, помогает, проверяла на себе.

Вот немного фоток.

----------


## вера денисенко

> САЛО! Порезала тонкими ломтиками, да с чёрным хлебушком, да с помидоркой - ммммм, вкусняшка!!!!


наташка,не трави хохлушку из России)))очень люблю сало,надо как-нибудь посалить....такое красивое с прослоечкой))) кстати,как там крыша в ДК?

----------


## вера денисенко

> будет возможность сходи в тему "Ассоциации-визуализации", с


 надо точно сходить)))) замечатальные фотографии))))))))))просто супер)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> очень люблю сало


Присоединяюсь! Завтра с утреца сгоняю на рынок, сало обязательно прикуплю!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> сало обязательно прикуплю


Правильно! Тоже люблю этот продукт, хоть говорят и вредно, но очеННО вскусно!
Приехали со свадьбы! Помятуя о предупреждениях(неоднократных) завела правило - отчетов не писать. Только фотки покажу. Это сегодняшняя пара:
[IMG]http://*********net/2088568.jpg[/IMG]
А эта милая девочка Юлечка ходила всю свадьбу за мной хвостиком. Не мешала, а напротив просто в рот заглядывала, ждала новых конкурсов и игровых моментов. А как она замечательно танцевала!!! Я вспомнила свою работу в д/саду, мне очень нравилось работать с малышами. Они такие теплые, непосредственные, искренние,можно сказать - сладкие! Уходя, она подошла и мы расцеловались на прощание. Замечательный ребенок!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/2047608.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/2037368.jpg[/IMG]
А так мы(свидетели) собирали денАШки на малыша. Набрали солидно.
[IMG]http://*********net/2037371.jpg[/IMG]

И еще раз хотела всех поблагодарить за слова поддержки! Спасибо, девочки! Как приятно ощущать дружескую поддержку! Приятно, нет слов! :Tender:  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

Завтра тяжёлый день... Все группы. От бэбиков до старших...
Генеральная репетиция с участниками концерта, а вечером - закрытие сезона в парке культуры и отдыха... То есть - выступаем...
В понедельник  одна наша форумчанка обещалась в гости заехать. Это радует!

----------


## maknata

> кстати,как там крыша в ДК?


Да вродь сделали.. Правда после того дождя ещё не было, не проверяли. Я тут недавно делала паспорт готовности ДК к осенне-зимнему сезону и угорала. Дали нам готовые бланки, надо только заполнить. В общем там такие вопросы "Состояние крыши" -ответ "неудовлетворительное, течёт в 10 местах", состояние парадных дверей - неудовлетворительное, состояние остекления - неудовлетворительное, местами отсутствует, состояние водопровода - отсутсвует, состояние канализации - неудовлетворительное, состояние отопителной системы - демонтирована, состояние котельной - отсутсвует, ну и так далее... И в конце фраза - "На основании приведеных выше данных комиссия пришла к выводу, что здание ГОТОВО к осенне-зимнему периоду" :Taunt:  Абалдеть! Кому на фик нужен этот бумажный дебилизм, ежели в районе из 32-х ДК ни один не отапливается, денег на культуру выделяют фик да не фика, ремонты делать нечем?

----------


## manja

> "На основании приведеных выше данных комиссия пришла к выводу, что здание ГОТОВО к осенне-зимнему периоду" Абалдеть! Кому на фик нужен этот бумажный дебилизм, ежели в районе из 32-х ДК ни один не отапливается, денег на культуру выделяют фик да не фика, ремонты делать нечем?


Ой ты мне Наташа прямо напомнила как много много лет назад когда я тоже работала в культуре..вот такие дла решались плачевно и приходилось с протянутой рукой по организациям бегать..и деньги искать на ремонты..
значит и сегодня ничего не изменилось..Мне тут в однокласниках написала коллега по бывшей раьоте из России и тоже жаловалась..на такое отношение к культуре..Блин нецжели исчезнут Дома и дворцы Культуры..Очень жаль если так..Не пришлось бы их воставливать как сегодня церкви которые когда до основанья ..разрушили..Да..я вам не завидую..столько всего навливается..а помощи нет..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Помятуя о предупреждениях(неоднократных) завела правило - отчетов не писать.


Забежала в перерыв))))
Машунь, ты наверное меня неправильно поняла...ПИШИ ОТЧЕТЫ!!! Все сидят в отчетах и ждут, когда их напишут и с удовольствием читают. Ты в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ не пиши, потому что эту тему видят ВСЕ, даже не зарегистрированные пользователи. Если пишешь - Вау! СУПЕР! то оно и не страшно :Meeting: , а напишешь, что уроды якись моральные  и еще их фото "во всей красе"...начнут потом тебя обсасывать....Оно тебе надо?
Я тя ЛЮ! Не грусти!!!! Скушай шоколадку! Врачи говорят, что в ней серотонин))))), который влияет на настроение....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> "На основании приведеных выше данных комиссия пришла к выводу, что здание ГОТОВО к осенне-зимнему периоду" Абалдеть! Кому на фик нужен этот бумажный дебилизм, ежели в районе из 32-х ДК ни один не отапливается, денег на культуру выделяют фик да не фика, ремонты делать нечем?


У нас тоже самое :Tu:

----------


## maknata

Да Мариш, оно везде то же самое... Когда у нас передача была, что то типа "Без мандата", мне так хотелось пригласить к нам кого-то из ентих депутятий, но именно зимой, хотя бы на новогодний концерт и колядки. И голоса б мы им как нить поставили, и как нить бы они с нами пели, и таблетками для восстановления голоса мы бы их снабдили.. Просто хотелось бы, чтобы они почувствовали, что такое КОЛХОЗНАЯ (то бишь ничья) КУЛЬТУРА! И как с этой культуры что-то ещё можно выдавдавливать...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Всех вывозили за город на природу подышать свежим воздухом,


и нас вывозили :-)

После трудов праведных – свадебных  муж дал мнре  возможность подрыхать до обеда, а сам сгонял в магазин, закупил все продукты для солянки, позвонил друзьям… А потом меня разбудили и перед фактом поставили… едем на природу, ловить  последние теплые осенние денечки и набираться сил на новые праздничные будни…. 

Место и средство  бегства от народа… 
[IMG]http://*********su/6434.jpg[/IMG]

Это наш старшой… сын Алексей…  растим себе помощника… есть голос, занимаемся вокалом… Но через неделю нам 13… со всех концертов снимают, пару лет  нам светит тихое и аккуратное пение, дабы не сорвать голос… таков приговор его руководителя 
[IMG]http://*********su/37177.jpg[/IMG]

В красной куртке наш младшенький,  Елизарик…. Детки тоже  помогали… поднос под шашлычок несли…
[IMG]http://*********su/24838.jpg[/IMG]

Младший сынулькин рулил…. 
[IMG]http://*********su/56601.jpg[/IMG]

Другу помогал транспортное средство освоить… 
[IMG]http://*********su/24876.jpg[/IMG]

В прятки играл… 
[IMG]http://*********su/12589.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Виноград трескал…
[IMG]http://*********su/57647.jpg[/IMG]

С другом виноградинкой делился…. 
[IMG]http://*********su/54575.jpg[/IMG]

Устал… 
[IMG]http://*********su/56609.jpg[/IMG]

А я балдела, отдыхала душой и телом, любовалась небом, природой…слушала тишину… 
[IMG]http://*********su/27940.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/33062.jpg[/IMG]

Нашла багульник, который снова зацвел…
[IMG]http://*********su/57638.jpg[/IMG]

А брусничник и под снегом останется зеленым… в чай мы пару кустиков тоже бросили.. 
[IMG]http://*********su/9510.jpg[/IMG]

Дорога домой, к людям, в цивилизацию, в праздничную круговерть… 
[IMG]http://*********su/8504.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Вот и лето прошло... Закрытие сезона в парке культуры и отдыха - это как бы окончание теплого времени года. У нас всегда проходит торжественно. Всегда полный зал Зелёного театра. Выступают вокальные, инструментальные и хореографические коллективы города. Было классно! Получила удовольствие от концерта, послушала вживую джазовый оркестр. Было много хороших номеров у танцоров, вокалистов из разных коллективов города.
Купила подарок Оскару. Скоро сувенир уедет в Питер с нашей знакомой. Попозже скину фото сувенирчика. Ужинаю. Сегодня шикуем. Сейчас будем шампанское открывать. Повод - хорошее настроение! Чего и всем желаю!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Вот и лето прошло


Немного грустно от этого становится.




> Закрытие сезона в парке культуры и отдыха


Наш сезон работы в летнем кафе, тоже закончился, вечерами уже холодно.




> Повод - хорошее настроение!


А вот это замечательная новость!!!
Эх, жаль у меня шампанского нет, а то с удовольствием присоединилась бы  :Yes4: 
По секрету, у меня тока самогон, опять  :Vah:   :Grin: 

А я сегодня плюхаю семечки, первый раз за весь сезон позволила себе такую роскошь, люблю их, но вредно для голоса, поэтому всё лето на них было табу, а сегодня ушла в отрыв  :Yahoo: 

Пусть хорошее настроение распространится на всех жителей флудилки и не только, а то как хандрим, так все вместе, так и радоваться нужно тоже сообща. 

_Да здравствует хорошее настроение!!! Ура товарищи!!!_ :Viannen 28:

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот и сувенирчик для нашего форумчанина Оскара! С нашим местным колоритом!

[IMG]http://*********su/7512.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/26968.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> А так мы(свидетели) собирали денАШки на малыша. Набрали солидно.


Маша, как интересно придумано с колясками, необычно, по-новому. Но наверное не очень удобно возить с собой такой реквизит? Или они складываются?

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> А я балдела, отдыхала душой и телом, любовалась небом, природой…слушала тишину…


Как красиво! Спасибо за классные фотки! У нас сейчас тоже стоит классная погода и если продержится до следующего воскресенья, точно поедем на природу! Да и повод есть, мой день рождения.

----------


## S1981

Всем привет. Давненько я не заглядывала, соскучилась, окаянный вирус свалил меня, три дня в лежке. Подползу к компу, открою форум, а сил нет, голова трещит и снова в сон. Но вроде отмучилась, на работу вышла, буду наверстать упущенное, флудилку уже прочитала, фотки красивые, молодцы. Еще в визуализации заглянула, девчонки, вы супер, все так здорово подмечено.  Столько внимания Комику, а он все не появляется.  :No2:  
Всем доброго дня!  :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*S1981*, Светик, а у тебя ж сегодня днюха или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## СаньКА83

Алин, вроде завтра ДР у Светика, еще рановато!

----------


## СаньКА83

> Заказы потихонечку сходят на нет, осталось три свадьбы, больше пока не звонят, сезон закончился.


Да, и у меня тоже, тоска зеленая от этого нападает((((((



> Ой, забыла, еще на январь заказ свалился, свадьба.


у меня юбилейчик нарисовался, только все равно не весело(((((



> Не люблю ныть, но немного поныла, поплакалась в жилетку друзьям, так сказать. Спасибо, что выслушали.


а я рыдаююююююю, сезон прошел плодотворно, положительно и успешно, а вот почему-то молчит мой телефон.....так и хочется кричать ПОЧЕМУУУУУ?



> обязательно надо ныть,иначе внутри начнёт всё перегорать и будет дипрессняк...


КАЖЕТСЯ ОН У МЕНЯ УЖЕ НАЧАЛСЯ, НЕ ЗНАЮ КАК С НИМ БОРОТЬСЯ.
Девочки простите, что реву, не могу успокоится, настроения нет((((((((, и эта осень без бабьего лета угнетает!

----------


## Долька лимона

> сезон прошел плодотворно, положительно и успешно





> а я рыдаююююююю


Хватит рыдать!!!!!!  :Yes4:  Радоваться надо: наконец-то, появилось время свободное для себя любимой!!!! Столько интересного можно сделать...путешествовать ( и не обязательно далеко, а в ближайший лесок), развлекаться (с семьёй и друзьями), да, просто выспаться в конце концов!!! А, по магазинам...да, в выходной день... а, не в будний как обычно..это же просто класс!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

Всем доброго дня!!!




> Хватит рыдать!!!!!!


Правильно *Наташ*, полностью поддерживаю!  :Yes4: 

Мы тут всех позитивом пытаемся зарядить, а они сырость разводят  :Grin:  итак осень с дождями наступает. 

*Наташ*, как прошла твоя свадьба???




А ваши любимцы любят купаться??? :Taunt:  Мой точно НЕТ!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Наташ, как прошла твоя свадьба???


Ох, Иришка...мне не понравилось... :Tu:   очень сильно угнетал этот "ангар", эхо было такоооее...что я себя слышала сразу с четырёх сторон. Женщина одна подошла под конец первого дня и говорит:" У Вас так плохо микрофон настроен, мы ничего не понимаем из того, что вы говорите!".... :Vah:  даааааааа...
А,гости -казаки донские веселились, танцевали, отрывались..особенно на второй день!!! Приятно было слова хорошие в свой адрес услышать от гостьи (она руководитель ДК местного), от музыканта ( с ним работала в первый раз)...а, вот молодожены и родители их ничего не сказали... :No2:  
расстроилась я...

----------


## Славина

> эхо было такоооее.


Знакомая ситуация, мы так одну свадьбу в школьном фойе работали, просто ужас!




> молодожены и родители их ничего не сказали...


У нас такое сплошь и рядом. 




> расстроилась я...


Не переживай.

У нас последняя свадьба была хорошая, много было благодарностей и от родителей, и от молодоженов, и гости были весёлыми и активными.
А в конце уже когда уходили, один товарисч как заорёт:"А где наша тамаНда??" Ненавижу это слово.
И всё, все впечатления у меня от свадьбы сразу испортились.
Ладно проехали и забыли.
Зато на юбилее свою дозу комплиментов и аплодисментов получила вдвойне!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Зато на юбилее свою дозу комплиментов и аплодисментов получила вдвойне!


Воооот!!! А ты переживала!!!! Поздравляю!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## S1981

> КАЖЕТСЯ ОН У МЕНЯ УЖЕ НАЧАЛСЯ, НЕ ЗНАЮ КАК С НИМ БОРОТЬСЯ.
> Девочки простите, что реву, не могу успокоится, настроения нет((((((((, и эта осень без бабьего лета угнетает!


Саша в Москве вирус и в подмосковье тоже, осеняя хренотень называется, телефон молчит и дипресняк присутствует, брррррр, холодно.... А давайте все вместе улыбаться будем, может и полегчает  :Grin:

----------


## Джина

*А давайте все вместе улыбаться будем, может и полегчает*

S1981? Свет,такие улыбки подойдут?
[IMG]http://*********su/50230.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/19511.jpg[/IMG]

Девчонки, хватит хандрить!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> хватит хандрить!!!


Мы сегодня так классно время провели с нашей форумчанкой Аллой!!!!!! Она приехала ко мне в гости. Было здорово! Отчёт в теме про встречи форумчан буду сейчас ваять. И ещё привезли и торжественно вручили подарок от форумчанина Оскара! Земной шар такой круглый, оказывается!!!! Из Питера приезжала наша знакомая на свадьбу к лучшей подруге. Свадьбу вёл ..... тоже наш форумчанин.  :Grin:

----------


## Джина

> Земной шар такой круглый, оказывается!


Действительно, люди за несколько сотен км могут случайно встретится.



> Свадьбу вёл ..... тоже наш форумчанин


У меня гости недавно были из одного славного города, представители которого есть на нашем форуме, при чем большие умнички. Но эти гости наших форумчан явно не встречали, т.к. то, что они просили, вернее, требовали и в кошмарном сне не привидится. :Vah: 




> итак осень с дождями наступает.


Ира, слушала прогноз погоды у нас на Украине. Так вот осень обещают нам с малым количеством осадков, а температура зимой, опять же по прогнозам синоптиков, будет на 3-4 градуса, выше нормы.

----------


## вера денисенко

> А давайте все вместе улыбаться будем, может и полегчает


 это точно....мне сегодня директор школы рассказал забавную историю...говорит,ему на машине по главной из примыкающей дороги выезжает автомобиль,я его не пропускаю.потому что главная..едим ..закрывается переезд...стою в пробке...подходит женщина и говорит,вы же мужчина очему дорогу женщине не уступили....директор говорит. я даже не знал что и сказать...подумал.что женщина зарулём бомба замедленного действия..
*S1981*, ты оздоравливай...без тебя на форуме скучно)))

----------


## Славина

> Мы сегодня так классно время провели с нашей форумчанкой Аллой


Как здорово, *Алён*! А мастер-класс проводила? Вот такой  :Grin: 



А это я, вам щас спою, ещё на бис  :Grin: 



В кашкадроме вечером запахло котлетами



Туфли красивые, а платье ещё лучше (напомнило недавнюю Маришкину фотку с туфлями)  :Grin: 



Вот такие у меня ассоциации  :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## S1981

:004:  :016:  :006:  Всем привет. С праздником всех дошкольников..... золотых людей с бриллиантовыми нервами. Успехов девочки в нелегком труде. *Аленаджаз*  тебя тоже поздравляю, хоть ты и не дошкольник, но учить танцевать крошечек не понаслышке знаю нелегко, зато как радостно!!!! спасибо за улыбки девочки :Smile3:  обожаю котят.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> А мастер проводила? Вот такой


Естественно!!!! Пыталась из Аллы сделать испанку!!!! Вот что получилось:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...66#post4164266

----------


## Alenajazz

> тебя тоже поздравляю, хоть ты и не дошкольник, но учить танцевать крошечек не понаслышке знаю нелегко, зато как радостно!!!!


Я тоже работала в детском садике... Хореографом... :Blush2:  Спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Чего-то я приболела





> мои дочи  обе орви подхватили  .


Всем Привет!Я то же на этой неделе с ОРЗ работала все 3 праздника(тяжко!)Благо гости были забойные(повезло)вчера пластом отлёживалась,а сегодня труба ужо зовёт!хондрить и болеть некогда!!!Всем НЕ хворать!!!Целоваться не буду...вдруг,заражу :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот что получилось:


Аленушка, спасибо за фотки! Какая же ты красивая и стильная! Любуюсь!!! И город очень интересный. Только вчера с мужем вела переговоры о поездке в апреле.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всем привет. С праздником всех


Светочка! И тебя с Днем твоего рождения!!! От души поздравляю и , конечно же, желаю: много счастья и удачи и еще у моря дачу! И здоровья , и любви! Ты лет сто еще живи!!! Настроения прекрасного!Ведь все в жизни не напрасно!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Только вчера с мужем вела переговоры о поездке в апреле.


*Машуль*, привет! Как ты?

Как прошли переговоры?
Я ведь тоже на эту встречу очень надеюсь  :Yes4: 


_Светик!_ 
_С Днём рождения!!!
Пусть будет в жизни всё дано,
Любовь, как сладкое вино
Цветы, поездки, встречи,
Рассвет и синий вечер,
Улыбки, музыка, цветы
И счастье, сбывшейся мечты!_ 
*Поздравляю от души!!!*  :flower: 

Всё, я умотала по делам, до встречи!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Как прошли переговоры?
> Я ведь тоже на эту встречу очень надеюсь 
> Всё, я умотала по делам!


Иришка, привет! Переговоры прошли спокойно: не сказал утвердительно ни да ни нет! А я сказала, что если он на машине не хочет ехать, я поеду одна на поезде! Я настроена решительно! Тем более ты приедешь! Может еще кто-нибудь из наших подтянется! Вот здорово будет! Алена не даст нам скучать, да и мы - не промах!!!

----------


## Славина

> я поеду одна на поезде! Я настроена решительно!


Супер!!!!  :Yahoo: 




> да и мы - не промах!!


Эт точно  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вчера с мужем вела переговоры о поездке в апреле.


Каков будет его положительный ответ?????  :Grin: 

*S1981*, С днём рождения!!!!! Вот такие цветы у нас в парке, сфотала вчера, это тебе:

[IMG]http://*********su/7063.jpg[/IMG]

Вроде бы называются сентябрины...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вот такие цветы у нас в парке


Класс! Погодка у вас шепчет! Хоть бы и нам кусочек солнышка обломился! Сразу бы настроение повысилось! Пошла на работу. До вечера! Надеюсь, и-нет позволит пообщаться спокойно. :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только вчера с мужем вела переговоры о поездке в апреле.


всем привет! девчонки, чего я пропустила? о какой встрече речь идет?
*S1981*, 
Солнце, с днем варения тебя!!!!!!!!!!!
а то вчера я фальстартнула:)

----------


## Джина

*Светочка! С Днем рождения! Пусть все будет хорошо!*

[IMG]http://*********su/56231.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> чего я пропустила? о какой встрече речь идет?


Алин... У меня в апреле 25-летие творческой деятельности. Будет концерт, танцевальный конкурс (я провожу), народ приезжает поздравить. Хореографы - с танцевальными коллективами. Флудористанцы решили потусоваться, пообщаться, сходить на концерт, в ресторане посидеть, отметить моё событие. Формат встречи - дружеский.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Флудилкааааа!!!привет! :Derisive: где В С Е? :Blink: Эх, :Meeting: пойду таблеточки приму и в люлю!!! :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

> пойду таблеточки приму и в люлю!!


Танюш,солнышко ты чё заболела?! Я вот что-то тоже чувтсвую что какой-то озноб бегает по мне....а болеть нельзя 13 детская анимация....вот Нюшу сшить надо как-то...завра пойду покупать поралон...ох....страшнова-то...я ещё ростовые куклы не шила...но благодаря этому форуму и Осинке може удасться что-нибудь состряпать...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Всем привет. С праздником всех дошкольников...


присоединяюсь с праздником)))

----------


## Славина

> Пожелаю тебе восхитительного секоса...почаще.


Ну вот, появился мужчина и пожелал самое настоящее мужское пожелание, *Андрюша*, молодец! 
А мне и вправду никогда в голову не приходило секса пожелать  :Grin: 

Обычно я желаю любви, вот так:

Ми ж з Вами живемо на Украiнi!
Тому ми будемо пити за наше шалене украiньске кохання!
У рiзному вiцi, у рiзних мiсцях, навiть у несподiванних,
С пестощами i витрибеньками, у карколомних позах!
Щодоби! И до нестями! За кохання!  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ми ж з Вами живемо на Украiнi!
> Тому ми будемо пити за наше шалене украiньске кохання!
> У рiзному вiцi, у рiзних мiсцях, навiть у несподiванних,
> С пестощами i витрибеньками, у карколомних позах!
> Щодоби! И до нестями! За кохання!


Ир,а можно по русски?интересно :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> Ир,а можно по русски?интересно


*Танюш*, а вот по русски будет не так интересно  :Grin: 

Будет обычно. 

Мы будем пить за нашу безумную любовь,
В разном веке, в разных местах, даже в неожиданных,
С ласками и выкрутасами, в сногсшибательных позах.
Круглосуточно и до умопомрачения!
За любовь!  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Доброе Утро Всем! Светочка с Днем рождения! Остальным не болеть!



> витрибеньками, у карколомних позах!


Ириш, особенно интересно как ты эти слова переведешь?!!!! :Blush2:  :Grin: 
Вспомнила, был юбилей и сын маме с папой сказал этот тост....Маме - 60 было. Мама в это время что-то пила, поперхнулась, покраснела....а потом

......Мдааааа....Неожиданное пожелание, от тебя сынок.....

а еще мне тут завернули на прощание :Blush2: 
Стоим прощаемся с народом...Папа пожимает мне руку и говорит
"Ну до свиданья, добрый путь!....пауза....а потом продолжает: "Как говориться, мокрый вынуть, сухой воткнуть!" 
Это он к чему сказал, то???? :Vah:  Что он имел в виду??? :Vah: 
Папа, кстати, хирург и заведующий отделения.......

----------


## Славина

> мокрый вынуть, сухой воткнуть!" Что он имел в виду???
> Папа, кстати, хирург и заведующий отделения.......


Ну так это...ТАМПОН... наверное, раз хирург  :Grin: 

Доброго утра и хорошего дня всем!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Будет обычно.


Даааа...действительно не то....
Я помню первое слово которое мне сказали, когда я приехала сюда жить...ПРИШКАНДЫБАЛА...я тогда ногу подвернула и сильно хромала.
По русски вот так точно не выразишь это. В этом слове было ВСЁ!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну так это...ТАМПОН... наверное, раз хирург


Даааааа????? ....А я наивная подумала, что он мне любви пожелал :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> .ПРИШКАНДЫБАЛА


Да, действительно, некоторые слова переводу просто не подлежат, такие к примеру как  "витрибеньки", я даже в переводчике не нашла, сама придумала перевод, чтобы было понятно  :Grin: 




> А я наивная подумала, что он мне любви пожелал


Ну да, любви, к сухому тампону  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ой, люди вечно как скажут чего нибудь :Vah:  Видно разум отключается, а включается подсознание. У медиков вообще специфический юмор...
и у киношников тоже :Taunt: 

Ну все...мне пора :Tu: . По форуму некогда ходить...Устала страшно!...а впереди еще два месяца трудиться...

----------


## Славина

> еще два месяца трудиться...


Давай, *Мариш*, трудись, удачи тебе. Заглядывай иногда.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Еще забежала...пока в тему, мой любимый тост из коротеньких


"Щоби душа плекалась у коханні, а тіло завжди рвалось до гріха"

и немножко с суржиком

"Чтоб сердце жаждоло любови, а тело рвалось до греха!"

ЦЁМ!!!!

----------


## S1981

> Завтра зайдешь - почитаешь
> Всё тебе пожелали уже...


ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ! :Viannen 26:  даже не думала, что такое количество форумчан меня поздравят. Приятно то как, звезда во лбу зажглась, и полегчало немного. Девчонки и мальчишки большое всем спасибо. Ну что ж отчитаюсь за проведенный день нового 4-го десятка :Viannen 27:  Отмечала на работе, дружным коллективом, много пили, ели, играли в замечательную игру, вообщем все прошло хорошо. Забирал меня с работы муж, уже в 8 вечера, цветы еле вместились в багажник, такая красота, что дома не хватило места все разместить.  :Vishenka 10:  вот так начиналось сегодняшнее утро, состояние ужасное,на работе начальник был раньше всех, :Take Example:  все собрались, настроение рабочее, :Alcoholic:  :Alcoholic:  :Alcoholic:  в воздухе витает ощущение вчерашнего праздника и есть, что вспомнить в курилке. В субботу предстоит вторая серия фильма " Мне 30"  :King2: , геде взять стока здоровья?:
Как то так...... А всем вам еще раз спасибо :Vishenka 33:

----------


## sa-sha76

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!


*Закрутилась, завертелась,всех причин не перебрать !
Светика  давно хотелось  С днём рожденья поздравлять!!
 Бью себя вторые сутки,Не найду я оправданья!
Не нашла  одной минутки,Чтоб отправить пожеланья!
А ведь так хотелось громко,Так хотелось не тая,
Написать огромным шрифтом:С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ТЕБЯ!!!
А теперь сижу и плачу
И не знаю, что сказать.
Не могу ни есть, ни какать,Не могу я ночью спать
Ну, да, немножко с опозданьем,  Зато, с каким большим желаньем,
Хочу я - здоровья пожелать и   Никогда не унывать;
*

----------


## S1981

> Не могу ни есть, ни какать,Не могу я ночью спать


Сашенька, спасибо большое, супер стишок, ржунимогу, :Taunt: 
 :040:

----------


## вера денисенко

> " Мне 30"


 Надо же так мы с тобой в один день родились....разница только в 10 лет....ах где мои 30 лет))))  пусть твоя  вторая серия фильма"Мне 30" пройдёт ещё лучше первой))))))))))))))) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> разница только в 10 лет


Верочка так ты тоже именинница?!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

...уже с прошедшим... :Blush2: 
А я наверное ненормальная, к дню рождения отношусь совершенно равнодушно...почему-то :Meeting: ...Друзья приходят просто так, просто повод еще раз встретится и пообщаться.

В этом году, я чего то закрутилась и забыла какой день недели и какое число. Звонок в дверь. Открываю. На пороге гости :Vah: 

Вижу в руках цветы, кульки, пакет красочный...судорожно вспоминаю какой же сегодня день...
А они мне в ответ: " Ну ты старуха даешь!!!!! все-все-все, знаем-знаем, День рожденья - *праздник детства*....НО! НИКУДА-НИКУДА-НИКУДА от гостей не деться... :Meeting: "

Ну и как обычно, погудели, без упоминаний возраста.....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*S1981*, Света и
*вера денисенко*, Вера!!!С юбилеями вас!!!!
С большим удовольствием поздравляю ВАС с Очередным совершеннолетием :Derisive:  :Grin: А НАМ только 18!!! и ни днём больше :Ok: 
Желаю вам любви,счастья,денег!!!И ещё того,что Вы себе желаете!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> Надо же так мы с тобой в один день родились


_Вера, с прошедшим тебя Днём рождения!!!_
_Желаю мира на земле,
И хлеба соли на столе, 
И чтоб здоровье крепким было, 
И никогда не подводило,
И чтоб стучалась радость в дом
Утром вечером и днем!!!_

Ух какая богатая на именинников осень у нас. Кто следующий???  :Grin: 
Огласите весь список, будь ласка  :Taunt: 

*Вера*, а у меня тоже такая кофточка есть, в какой ты на аве  :Yes4:

----------


## Джина

Вера, скромность украшает, конечно, но в данном случае можно её (скромность)и отбросить
С Днём рождения, Верочка!
[IMG]http://*********su/46844.jpg[/IMG]




> Вот я заранее напишу в апреле...Поздравляйте, мол меня...Разрешаю...


Да, конечно, конечно. Куда без очереди? ещё февральские именинники есть (это я о себе :Yahoo: )
Да и Скорпиончики есть , это точно :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

Спасибо всем большое)))))))))))))))))))очен-очень приятно))))))))))))) просила я помоши в разделе"прошу помогите"но пока без результатно....может в нашем кошкодроме кто поможет...поделитесь пожалуста если у кого есть сценки-плюсовки смешные на юбилей,на свадьбу .корпоратив...они облегчают жизнь ведущему хоть чуть-чуть можно помолчать))))буду вам очень признательна))))моя почта denisenko-71@mail.ru

----------


## вера денисенко

> а у меня тоже такая кофточка есть, в какой ты на аве


надо одеть))) и будет форма  в нашем кошкодроме))))))))))

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Вера, скромность украшает, конечно, но в данном случае можно её (скромность)и отбросить


Эт точно! Чего ж молчала то так скромненько?! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тоже, хоть и с опозданьем. Желаю, чтобы все желания исполнялись! И много , много, много здоровья и денЮШКАФ( они никогда не помешают)!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Эт точно! Чего ж молчала то так скромненько?


 Машунь,спасибо...40 лет...как-то грустно... с каждым годом всё старее и старее...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> как-то грустно... с каждым годом всё старее и старее...


мдааааа...смотрю не у меня одной такие грустные мысли в этот "замечательный" день :Taunt: ...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Надо же так мы с тобой в один день родились....разница только в 10 лет...


тогда  молчунья-партизанка с днём рождения и тебя тоже...!

всем добрый день...

----------


## Славина

> с каждым годом всё старее и старее..


*Вера*, нельзя так говорить  :Nono:  
Я *каждое утро* просыпаюсь, умываюсь и глядя на себя в зеркало, говорю такие слова: "Надо же, я с каждым днём всё молодею, красивею и богатею .... и т.д. и т.п."
"Все мои мечты сбываются, желания исполняются, потребности удовлетворяются" 
*Вера*, и я, старше тебя  :Yes4:  Ну и как тебе мой пример, есть на кого равняться  :Grin: 




Ну и просто улыбнитесь  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> всем добрый день...


Добрый-добрый...А у нас похолодало :Tu: 
Я пришла немножко поворчать.
Зашла сегодня с утречка в асю, а мне там :"Ты чего от народа отрываешься??!!!!"
Я:" Блин, работы навалилось....ужас какой то...НИКАКОЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ЖИЗНИ!!!!"
А мне в ответ: " Эх ты! Тундра!!! Вот учись как надо деньги искусством зарабатывать!!!!"

На аукционе «Кристи» за рекордную сумму *22,4 миллиона долларов* ушла картина американского абстракциониста Марка Ротко «Почитание Матисса»

Сие творение читатель может лицезреть ниже:


или ВОТ!!!! :Blink: 



Джексон Поллок
*$140 000 000*



«Обнаженная на фоне бюста и зеленых листьев»
Пабло Пикассо 
*$106 482 500*



«Женщина III»
Виллем де Кунинг
*$137 500 000*

Я прям сразу...Ухи наелась! :Blink: 


 ........И грущу.........чета я не то делаю :Tu: ..........

А вообще...ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ!!!! :Grin:

----------


## S1981

> "Надо же, я с каждым днём всё молодею, красивею и богатею ....


Ирочка, какая же ты молодец!!! Так держать. Всем остальным записать, выучить.  :Smile3: 
Верочка, ну ты и скромняшка у нас. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 33: 
Всем доброго дня.  :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> Сие творение читатель может лицезреть ниже:


Блин, *Мариха*, я так тоже умею рисовать  :Yes4:  даже лучше, и кисточек не надо, одним левым пальцем смогу и с закрытыми глазами  :Grin: 
Мне особенно вот эта картина понравилась * «Женщина III» Виллем де Кунинг*  :Grin: 

Эх, начать малювать что-ли, а ведь это всегда было моим любимым занятием.
Правда сейчас, чем страшнее картина, тем дороже, значит буду делать выводы  :Grin: 

У нас тоже похолодало +10, вчера вечером дождь прошёл, сегодня облачно  :Smile3:

----------


## СаньКА83

Верочка, прости плохую девочку, не углядела, просмотрела, но все же от души поздравляю
_В твой день рожденья, Вера,
Тебе желаю я
Счастливой быть без меры,
Пусть верные друзья
По жизни окружают,
Везение – в судьбе,
Мужчины пусть мечтают
Лишь только о тебе!_ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## СаньКА83

всем доброго осеннего утречка!
Я хожу, грущу одна:
Осень рядом где-то.
Жёлтым листиком в реке
утонуло лето.

Я ему бросаю круг
свой венок последний.
Только лето не спасти,
если день - осенний.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Блин, Мариха, я так тоже умею рисовать


Ну! а я о чём!!! Сижу как оплеванная :Taunt:  
Меня тут уже утром так "товарищи" наподкалывали....

А вы знаете, вот хочу поделится с вами несколькими мыслями о дне рождения....Для молодежи...

Когда тебе до 30 и даже до 35...тебе кажется, что это навсегда....Но! жизнь так устроена, что все люди стареют и все равно ты видишь это в зеркале, видишь и все тут!

Но! есть спасение!
1.  *Зеркало, которому женщины верят больше всего, это глаза мужчины.* Зигмунд Графф.

Любите и берегите своих мужей, как в тот день...который вы так часто проводите для чужих людей :Smile3: 

2.Очень приятно слышать добрые слова не только по поводу, а просто так...Я очень благодарна тем людям, которые представили меня в ассоциациях в виде...чего попало :Taunt: ...Это очень греет душу...Я потом еще наткнулась на фразу Алёны, что я просто благодарна людям, за то что они вспомнили обо мне...Вот это здорово! Алёнка, ЦЁМ!

ну это так, мое ИМХО...настроение у меня сейчас философское....

----------


## Славина

> Зеркало, которому женщины верят больше всего, это глаза мужчины.


Был случай.
Ехали мы как-то по зиме на концерт в другой город, я вела это концерт, поэтому была соответственно одета, без лишних тёплых вещей, особенно на голове, дабы не испортить причёску, а мороз был крепкий тогда, градусов 20.
Тогда у нас замело все дороги и мы долго стояли на остановке в ожидании хоть чего-нибудь и естественно я замёрзла, съёжилась и наверное посинела вся, так как муж глядя на меня сказал:"Ты у меня, как изюминка"  :Blink:  в прямом смысле этого слова  :Vah: 

Теперь постоянно вспоминаем этот случай и ржём, а тогда я его убить была готова за такие слова  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> "Ты у меня, как изюминка"


Эх, Ируся, не понимаешь ты тонкого мужского юмора :Taunt: . Так он же тебе комплимент сказал! Смотри как у нас тут за изюмом бегают!
Вот если бы он тебе сказал, что ты у меня как куриная задничка, то да....вот тут можно было обидеться :Yes4: 



> Тогда у нас замело все дороги и мы долго стояли на остановке в ожидании хоть чего-нибудь и естественно я замёрзла, съёжилась и наверное посинела вся,


вот ты это написала и сразу тебя во Львове вспомнила, тоже...ТАК ЖАЛКО ТЕБЯ БЫЛО...так хотелось на тебя одеялко накинуть. Ты это, с головой не шути



> особенно на голове, дабы не испортить причёску, а мороз был крепкий, градусов 20.


а то знаешь, потом может прическа и не понадобиться.

Очень нравиться вот это
*«Здоровье-это не ВСЕ, но ВСЕ без здоровья НИЧТО!»*.Сократ
З.Ы. кто о чем, а вшивый о бане.... :Taunt:

----------


## Джина

Опять хандрим???Тоже мне, нашли повод – ВОЗРАСТ
Когда мне было лет 16-17, для меня 30-летние люди казались взрослыми, умудренными опытом. 40- летние не рассматривались вообще, они для меня были как динозавры – большие и неизвестные. :Vah:  Но годы пролетели. Подошел 30-летний юбилей. И оказалось, что это еще совсем и не взрослость. Не успела оглянуться  вот уже и 40.И тоже оказалось, что с динозаврами нет ничего общего. Мне  каждый  возрастной период нравится. В молодости способен на безрассудство, оправдание одно – молодость. Сейчас совершать поступки, позволенные в молодости, было бы не безрассудством ,а глупостью. Но зато сейчас можно сделать то, что было бы глупостью в молодости. Ну, а кто сказал, что после 40 нельзя немножко похулиганить ? 
  Девчонки, любите себя и свой возраст!!!






> На аукционе «Кристи» за рекордную сумму 22,4 миллиона долларов ушла картина американского абстракциониста Марка Ротко «Почитание Матисса»


 :Tu:  :Blink:  :027:  :026:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Когда тебе до 30 и даже до 35...тебе кажется, что это навсегда....Но! жизнь так устроена, что все люди стареют и все равно ты видишь это в зеркале, видишь и все тут!


Блин,вы что серьёзно?Ну было дело по молодости,по наивности лет в 16 я была на все 250% уверенна ,что 25 это глубокая старость....А потом,года полетели,как птицы...и 18 и 25(как щас помню праздновала ровно месяц)даже котёнка завела...а что молодость то проходит...25!!!А у меня ни кола,ни двора,ни мужа ни ребёнка...всех женихов разобрали,а те что остались никому не нужны...а потом,смирилась и взяла себе б/у(в смысле я у него 2-я жена)Сидит как щас помню мой суженный и говорит:"Ты же старая,давай жизнь начнём с начала,давай ребёнка родим"И родили и начали и дом свой до сих пор строим и перестраиваем...Про 30 лет вообще забыла...ребёнок был маленький,работы много...одним словом закрутилась и да же забыла,что уже 30!!!В 35 помоему кого то женили в этот день,в 40 аднако то же помоему свадьба была,а какая разница СКОЛЬКО??? Муж всегда говорит,что мне 18!!!И это правильно!Ну люблю я конечно себя,балую.в салоны хожу,в баньки...оперироваться конечно не буду...не к чему это,а вот омолаживающие маски и курсы массажа...это святое!!!ТАК ЧТО Д Е В О Ч К И   НАМ  18!!!
Пока тут " крик души"Татьяна меня малость опередила :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> Когда мне было лет 16-17, для меня 30-летние люди казались взрослыми,


Когда я была маленькая, моя мама вообще мне казалась в свои 30 лет взрослой тётенькой и я думала, ну вот, после 30 лет наступает старость и всё.
А сейчас в своём возрасте, я считаю себя очень молодой и когда ко мне на встречу приходят молодожёны с родителями, порою моего возраста, я им говорю *ВЫ* не только из-за уважения к ним, но и потому, что мне кажется, что они старше меня, раз уже женят своих детей и обращаюсь к ним по имени и отчеству. А сама я, всё та же юная девчонка, как когда-то, ну правда уже со своим опытом и мудростью  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> огда мне было лет 16-17, для меня 30-летние люди казались взрослыми, умудренными опытом. 40- летние не рассматривались вообще, они для меня были как динозавры – большие и неизвестные.


аналогично... :Yes4: 



> Девчонки, любите себя и свой возраст!!!


Да любим-любим...ну чуть-чуть погрустили...Вот будет 70, если доживем конечно, будем веселыми бабками!!!! :Grin: 



> Ну, а кто сказал, что после 40 нельзя немножко похулиганить ?


Моно и Нуна!!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> .Вот будет 70


Сейсас барышню выставлю в этом возрасте...красивая,ухоженная...у меня бабушка ушла после 100 лет!!

так что ВСЕ живём до 125!!!

----------


## Славина

> Вот будет 70, если доживем конечно, будем веселыми бабками


Ага, засядем во флудилке и будем трындеть, какие мы в свои 70 лет юные, 18-летние дефчатки  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> какие мы в свои 70 лет юные, 18-летние девчонки


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Вот будет 70, если доживем конечно, будем веселыми бабками!!!!


Девочки, вот я смотрю на бабушек и всегда мнение на счет моей старости разделяется, ведь бабульки делятся на тех, кто действительно БАБУЛЬКа (платок, заштопанные чулки, три кофты, про макияж ваще молчу, ну и т.д.) а есть те, у кого и шарфик и сумочка под цвет туфелек, легкий макияж, ну сами понимаете. Вот какой я буду бабушкой, от чего это зависит, от твоей натуры или от твоих возможностей?!

----------


## Славина

> Вот какой я буду бабушкой, от чего это зависит, от твоей натуры или от твоих возможностей?!


Всё зависит от твоего желания, какой ты хочешь быть  :Yes4: 

Я к примеру, не накрашенная и без причёски, никогда не выйду из дома, даже в магазин.
И не потому что я не накрашенная - страшная, нет, просто я так хочу!

Вот мой девиз_ "Умылась, оделась, причесалась, накрасилась и пошла украшать собой мир!"_

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> ведь бабульки делятся на тех, кто действительно БАБУЛЬКа (платок, заштопанные чулки, три кофты, про макияж ваще молчу, ну и т.д.) а есть те, у кого и шарфик и сумочка под цвет туфелек, легкий макияж, ну сами понимаете. Вот какой я буду бабушкой, от чего это зависит, от твоей натуры или от твоих возможностей?!


Вот мои наблюдения.
Я знаю трех женщин за 70, которыми восхищаюсь. Но! они из серии бабушек в общем понимании этого слова. Конечно они не ходят в штопаных чулках, но в шарфиках под цвет сумочки и туфель у них тоже нет. Пенсия не позволяет. Может появится поколение бабулек именно такого плана, как ты пишешь, но сейчас эти женщины из "того" времени....С прошлого века...и, О! Ужас! только задумайтесь, с ПРОШЛОГО ТЫСЯЧЕЛЕТИЯ!!!!...кстати мы тоже...

Так вот, они для меня подружки. Мы трындим с ними, как я с вами. С лицом у них не все так идеально, потому что тогда не знали женщины, что как то можно и надо ухаживать за собой, гормоны принимать и т.д. и т.п. Но всех их объединяет, очень красивые лучистые и живые глаза, и веселый характер.

Но я знаю и других теть, ГАРАЗДО моложе...и они в "шарфиках" и с накрашенными губами. Так вот. Для меня они старые и страшные бабы. Глаза потухли, юмора не понимают...а как попадешь в компанию таких, так пока всех не обгадят не успокоятся...приду домой и думаю, фу! сходил, как говна наелся....красавишны, блин!

А вообще чего это я тут разумничалась...Вот вам слова авторитетной леди

*В двадцать лет женщина имеет лицо, которое дала ей природа, в тридцать – которое она сделала себе сама, в сорок – то, которое она заслуживает.*  Коко. Шанель

Так что, Ируся, молодец!
Я эту цитату помню, но иногда срываюсь :Blush2: 
"Поддерживайте в себе хорошее настроение, выкиньте из своего лексикона такие слова как: грусть, печаль, депрессия, лень. И добавьте в него такие: я самая красивая, я самая молодая, мне сегодня позволено всё, я сегодня всё смогу, мне всё под силу! Именно так себя нужно настраивать каждый день! Занимайтесь своим телом, ведь никто другой за вас зарядку не сделает, километр не пробежит и маски для лица не намажет! "

----------


## Славина

> Я эту цитату помню, 
> "Поддерживайте в себе хорошее настроение, выкиньте из своего лексикона такие слова как: грусть, печаль, депрессия, лень. И добавьте в него такие: я самая красивая, я самая молодая, мне сегодня позволено всё, я сегодня всё смогу, мне всё под силу! Именно так себя нужно настраивать каждый день! Занимайтесь своим телом, ведь никто другой за вас зарядку не сделает, километр не пробежит и маски для лица не намажет! "


*Мариш*,  :Ok:  именно этим я постоянно и занимаюсь!!!

И с Коко Шанель абсолютно согласна! Это тоже одна из моих любимых фраз  :Yes4:

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет!



> выкиньте из своего лексикона такие слова как: грусть, печаль, депрессия, лень.


Я и поздравления не использую такие, где звучат эти слова...
например:
_Среди сильного зноя, ненастья,
Среди горя, обмана и лжи
Мы желаем тебе только счастья,
Только преданности и любви!_

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Забежала...Кто то во флудилке, по моему Света, а может и не Света...сказали, что у нее есть мультиварка. А что это за штука такая, поделитесь впечатлениями. Я на кулинарный форум зашла, но пока ничего не нашла...надо копать))) Сегодня просто услышала разговор, что это штука экономит массу времени, вот сижу и думаю, надо оно мне или нет...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ой, девочки! А я себе ВСЁ разрешаю...хочу выхожу накрашенная и при полном параде, хочу только одни губы нарисую....(для меня губы это святое!)
Свою "красоту" оцениваю объективно..поэтому мир украшать есть кому без меня, а я просто живу в ладу с миром и с самой собой. Пережила уже рубеж в 40 лет...если честно сороковник вообще не возраст. Биологический возраст от 125лет это чуть меньше третьи!!!Это даже не половина!


> в сорок – то, которое она заслуживает.


 Да, когда была жива Коко срок жизни был реально меньше, да и косметология с медициной были не на такой высоте, учитывая ЕЁ бурную жизнь...вообще говорить не приходится о хорошем...а сейчас быть молодой и красивой  просто и  приятно!!!
Я только после 30 поняла, что принимать себя надо такую, как есть….любую! И тогда наступит гармония в душе и с окружающими.

----------


## Dimona

> абежала...Кто то во флудилке, по моему Света, а может и не Света...сказали, что у нее есть мультиварка. А что это за штука такая, поделитесь впечатлениями. Я на кулинарный форум зашла, но пока ничего не нашла...надо копать))) Сегодня просто услышала разговор, что это штука экономит массу времени, вот сижу и думаю, надо оно мне или нет...


 что то мне тоже интересно стало, вот что я нашла
http://multivarochka.ru/forum/index.php
представить не могла что люди могут целый форум про мультиварку забабахать...вот молодцы

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Dimona*, 
*Долька лимона*, 
*Славина*, 


Сейчас по 1+1 идет Четыре свадьбы. Смотрите?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> целый форум про мультиварку


Ого...целый форум?!!!! обязательно гляну. Спасибо

----------


## Alenajazz

> Смотрите?


Я "Глухаря" смотрю. Когда "Глухарь" идёт, то у меня ощущение, что всё в жизни стабильно. Так раньше было, когда "17 мгновений весны" показывали. Жаль, ушла сегодня из жизни Лиознова - режиссёр этого фильма...  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алён, это у нас на Украине проект такой. Для общего развития посмотреть, где чего и как...

Ща будет свадьба в Киеве, пойду гляну

----------


## Alenajazz

> это у нас на Украине проект такой.


У вас  вообще много проектов интересных. Молодцы!

А я про себя написала, потому как 2 дня не была на форуме, интернет вырубали - профилактические работы...

----------


## Славина

> Сейчас по 1+1 идет Четыре свадьбы. Смотрите?


Я смотрю!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Сейчас по 1+1 идет Четыре свадьбы. Смотрите?


Нееееет....такой канал не показывает.. :Tu:  Мы только присмотрели антену-тарелку...всё!! завтраже куплю!!! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я смотрю!


Тебе что понравилось? 
Девчатко конечно сучечьки, но оно и понятно, то ж шоу.
Татарская свадьба понравилась, особенно этот танец с деньгами :Taunt: 
И Киевская, что невеста нацепила столько подвязок, сколько было неженатых парней

Киевлянка выиграла. Фильм был трогательный и рэп от невесты тоже оригинально

Танцор в зеленых трусах и с волосатыми ногами действительно выглядел не очень... :Derisive:

----------


## Dimona

> сучечьки


были в предыдущей программе, а в этой сносно.
а в каком стиле ведут Слон и моська с киевской свадьбы, кто-то знает

----------


## Славина

> Тебе что понравилось?


Смотрю, это было громко сказано  :Yes4:  третий раз включаю программу на том месте, когда уже идёт голосование, всё самое интересное зеваю.

----------


## Dimona

> Смотрю, это было громко сказано третий раз включаю программу на том месте, когда уже идёт голосование, всё самое интересное зеваю.


завтра с утра, кто-нибудь в инэте выложит, 100%

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> были в предыдущей программе


а я прошлый не видела...но слышала, что девчатко всех и вся "обсудили"
Все спать пошли...и я пойду!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Все спать пошли...


Не все. Просто не знаю, о ком вы говорите... У нас нет этой программы.  :Meeting:

----------


## maknata

Привет всем! Хотя все спят.. "4 свадьбы" можно посмотреть в тырнете - тут http://kinovam.com/teleperedachi/348...-vesillya.html

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я к примеру, не накрашенная и без причёски, никогда не выйду из дома, даже в магазин.
> И не потому что я не накрашенная - страшная, нет, просто я так хочу!
> 
> Вот мой девиз "Умылась, оделась, причесалась, накрасилась и пошла украшать собой мир!"


хорошая фраза  а я вот последний месяц замечаю за собой что главное в моей внешности искрящиеся глаза..моё настроение.... моя улыбка ..а не то накрашена я или нет 
.что красить то если ресницы поредели настолько что хоть вклеивай искусственные,.... понимаю что это всё временное но всё таки...
.хотя  крема и уход за лицом никто не отменял....дневной крем ....помадка и вперёд покорять мир... . :051: 

...  
знаю точно , когда стану старой буду бабой Саней ....как в фильме любовь и голуби...... но никогда в жизни не соглашусь  на бабу Шуру.... :Blush2: 

мандражирую по полной программе ...сегодня должна быть расшифрована  повторная кардиограмма.....ну то что еду к кардиологу в город это мне сказали вчера.это и следовало ожидать.....неужели всё подтвердится. ФИГ НА НЕЁ если  тахикардия .ОНА У 30% населения.....ух  так как то страшно...эта неделя так мне трудно даётся.от этой кардиограммы зависит  сама буду рожать или меня будут кесарить...Славина теперь я тебя так понимаю...сердце это главное что у нас есть...и как много от него зависит... :Aga:  :Aga: 

представляете какой дурдом закрыть полностью роддом и гинекологию на 2 месяца  ..а все роженицы в Первоуральск или Красноуфимск должны ехать ...так за эти 40 минут то и родить можно пока едешь...(а в красноуфимске в больнице стафилококк это уже точно)..ОСТАЁТСЯ  Первоуральск от нас за 180 км....ну вот угораздило же их именно сейчас ремонт делать.... :Tu: 

*после всего это говорить  всем доброе утро как то  ....так что говорю  всем привет!!!пусть день пройдёт у нас удачно...без неприятностей..и огорчений..*

----------


## maknata

> мандражирую по полной программе


Саш, мы за тебя кулачки держим! Всё будет хорошо! :Yes4: 
С бодрым утром всех!

----------


## Славина

> главное в моей внешности искрящиеся глаза..моё настроение.... моя улыбка ..а не то накрашена я или нет


У меня настроение сразу подскакивает на 200% когда я привожу себя в порядок, от одного только процесса.
Я и в роддом умудрилась косметику втихаря протащить, мне даже важно было, как я на родовом кресле выгляжу  :Taunt: 
А вообще это личное дело каждого, хочешь красься, хочешь нет, главное, чтобы человек был ХОРОШИЙ!!!

*Сашунь*, держим за тебя кулачки  :Yes4: 
У меня прям у самой мандраж начался, когда я прочитала твоё сообщение.
Ты же знаешь, женщины живучие, как кошки, им рожать запрещают, а они всё равно наперекор  идут. 
Мы с тобой. Рожать тоже будем вместе  :Yes4:  Ты только свистни вовремя  :Grin: 
*Сашунь*, ты побеспокойся заранее на счет роддома, если ехать далеко, то лучше заранее лечь в больницу, не рисковать. 
У меня такая была ситуация тоже, наш роддом закрыли на ремонт и я за недельку до родов легла в больницу в соседнем городе и преспокойно там дождалась своё чудо  :Smile3: 

Всем доброго дня и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

> неужели всё подтвердится.


Сашенька, мы с тобой!!! Главное не волноваться. У моей подруги (она оператор на праздниках) порок сердца...так ей вообще запретили рожать!!! Она всё взвесила, прислушалась не только к врачам, но и к своему телу..своей интуиции и родила САМА ДВАЖДЫ здоровых девчонок!!! Тебе Сашенька желаем здоровья, удачи, понимания твоих родных...а с подддержкой всегда легче!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> от этой кардиограммы зависит сама буду рожать или меня будут кесарить...


Мало кардиограмму сделать. Её ещё грамотно расшифровать должны. Мне тоже тахикардию ставили. Выписали кучу лекарств. Но я нашла специалиста хорошего и ещё раз прошла.  Оказалось, что неправильный диагноз был. Кардиолог сказал, что на мне пахать можно (с больным сердцем в хореографах надолго не задержишься)
Просто гемоглобина не хватало. Восполнила печенью и гранатами - сам организм просил.





> ты побеспокойся заранее на счет роддома, если ехать далеко, то лучше заранее лечь в больницу, не рисковать.


Ирэн права!

----------


## Долька лимона

> без неприятностей..и огорчений..


Сашуля, чтобы поднять настроение зайди в темку " Бесполезные ссылки или чтобы улыбнуло", там Dju 28 сентября выставила ссылочку ( про рожениц)...мы вместе с мужем ухохотались!!!  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я и в роддом умудрилась косметику втихаря протащить, мне даже важно было, как я на родовом кресле выгляжу


и я со второй беременностью так же в роддом прикатила..тоже и косметику и даже фен с лаком для волос...  а вот в этот раз что то мне на внешность наплевать ....




> Сашунь, ты побеспокойся заранее на счет роддома, если ехать далеко, то лучше заранее лечь в больницу, не рисковать.


да  так и придётся.....  надеюсь всё таки что успеют до моего срока сделать этот ремонт..а если нет  то заранее поеду в город....





> Просто гемоглобина не хватало.


да я тоже убедилась что гемоглобин  влияет на многое .... хоть с ним у меня всё в порядке..тьфу тьфу.



> Сашуля, чтобы поднять настроение зайди в темку " Бесполезные ссылки или чтобы улыбнуло", там Dju 28 сентября выставила ссылочку ( про рожениц)...мы вместе с мужем ухохотались!!!


да действительно ссылка та ещё штучка..  смеялась и ревела всё вместе...смех сквозь слёзы по- русски говоря

всё... осталось 15 минут и можно звонить узнавать..

----------


## sa-sha76

> всё... осталось 15 минут и можно звонить узнавать..


урааа....  подтвердилась только тахикардия...про инфаркт миокарда  ни слова...хотя таблетки продолжать принимать.

..и в город однозначно ехать.
.но это уже не так страшно....

----------


## Alenajazz

> про инфаркт миокарда ни слова...


Ура! Сашик, рада за тебя!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Славина

> урааа


Ура!!! Можно кулачки уже расжимать:))
Пойду потихоньку собираться на вечерний банкет.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Пойду потихоньку собираться на вечерний банкет.


удачи Иришка   ..
 а сегодня праздник ... Веры .Надежды   .Любви  И   Софьи  

так что нашу Веру с именинами ...

----------


## Славина

> так что нашу Веру с именинами


*Вера*, с тебя поляна!!!  :Yahoo: 
Вечером загляну чего-нибудь выпить и закусить  :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

> .но это уже не так страшно....


 :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 
Молодечик!!!

Ой, девчонки, благословите....сегодня "экзамен" сдаю: корпоратив у учителей...Они же талантища все..звёзды...сами удивят кого хотят... :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вечером загляну чего-нибудь выпить и закусить


 :Yes4: 
Поздравляю Верунчика!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> урааа....


Ура, Сашенька! Все будет хорошо! а у меня и-нет глючит! Хотела Курочке в личку написать, отправляла минут сорок, ушло сообщение только с третьей попытки! :Tu: Прочла, что у Алены тоже проблемы с и-нетом были, но другого характера. Значит у всех все работает нормально, а у нас, как в деревне Гадюкино, опять идут дожди(был такой рассказ у юмориста, не помню какого, но смешно)!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, с тебя поляна!!!
> Вечером загляну чего-нибудь выпить и закусить


 спасибо))))))))))))сейчас накрою))))))))))

----------


## вера денисенко

Милости прошу к моему шалашу))))

----------


## вера денисенко

пейте,ешьти гости дорогие,званные да желанные)))

----------


## вера денисенко

*sa-sha76*, Сашуль держись))) всё будет хорошо))) Иришка, не забудь прийти на поляну)))

----------


## вера денисенко

приятного аппетита)) :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Поздравляю Верунчика!!!!


 Алёночка,спасибо)))

----------


## Долька лимона

Ого как вкусно в такой хороший праздник!!! Поздравляю Веру!!!
Людиии, экзамен сдала на 5+!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Урааааа!!! Легче ещё ни разу не работалось!!!!  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: Благодарили и пригласили в свой коллектив работать. Представляете??? :Derisive:  Просили ещё час поработать, но я не согласилась...сказала, что не могу остаться....хотя на самом деле решила просто не испытывать терпение ещё двух компаний, которые в этом же зале праздновали два Дня рождения...ЖАЛЬ...ООООчень жаль..ведь, компания  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Мечта для ведущей!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> у Алены тоже проблемы с и-нетом были, но другого характера.


Мы поменяли! Сделали два в одном (кабельное и интернет), скорость быстрее, стоит дешевле! Хоть по-человечески теперь можно видео смотреть!!! Урраа!
*Веричита! (это я  к Вере обращаюсь...)
Спасибо тебе за вкусняшки! 
Натали-лимончик поздравляю с удачным дебютом у учителей!!!*

----------


## вера денисенко

> Людиии, экзамен сдала на 5+!!!


может я что пропустила  уж извеняйте,а что за экзамен?  Поздравляю))))))))))))))))

----------


## Славина

> Иришка, не забудь прийти на поляну))


*Верочка*, ну вот я заглянула, как и обещала, всё чудно и красиво, спасибо тебе, глазки радуются красивым картинкам, а ещё больше хотят спать, устала я. Спасибо тебе и ещё раз с праздничком! Всё, пошла спатки, всем доброй ночи!

*Машуль*, мы тебя совсем потеряли, но самое главное, не теряем надежду на скорое восстановление нормальной работы твоего тырнета. Скучаю.

*Наташ*, ну умничка и молодечик  :Ok:  рада за тебя!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,сладких вам снов)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Alenajazz

Кошкадром, приветик!!!! Утро началось своеобразно....  :Vah: 
Аж и не знаю, что день грядущий мне готовит...  :Blink: 
Рано утром звонок в дверь. Стоит озябший человек. Забыл куртку, а в какой квартире - не помнит... Жесть.  :Blink: 

Решила порелаксировать. Чувствую, что впереди очень "интересный" день будет... Заходите в кошачье релакс-кафе в Японии:

http://www.wiweb.ru/news/9138

----------


## Долька лимона

Спасибо за поздравления!!!!  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 
Благодаря нашему ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОМУ форуму, нашим талантливым, нишим щедрым и заботливым форумчанкам...расту каждый день!!! Расту и кайфую!!! И очень жду встречи в реале!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всм привет!Не было только 2 дня...а здесь как всегда жизнь бъёт ключём!Сашка всех напугала своим сердцем...вера паляну накрыла.Иринка,всё про красоту..Алёна как всегда всех "посылает" в интересном направлении...ну релаксировать,сил нет(танком перееханая)сейчас пойду посмотрю посмотрю и поплачу про рожениц...Но я вернусь!Мне спать нельзя,ещё с клиентами надо встретиться :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> пойду посмотрю посмотрю и поплачу про рожениц...


Веселуха!!!!! У нас завкафедрой даже зачёты и экзамены не принимал у беремчатых. Он считал, что с их мыслями что-то происходит... Говорит: вот родите, потом и побеседуем... Конечно, все мысли направлены на одно: чтобы ребёнку было хорошо!!!!! 




> .Алёна как всегда всех "посылает" в интересном направлении...


Да там просто позырить надо. Кошки реально усталость снимают и дурацкие мысли отгоняют!  :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> . Кошки реально усталость снимаю


Это ты про шары покидать?

----------


## PAN

> И очень жду встречи в реале!!!


Да у вас там в Ростове можно каждый выходной компаху собирать - человек триста наших в области точно есть... :Ok:

----------


## Славина

*Паша*, *PAN*, собственной персоной, какая приятная неожиданность в нашем женском коллективе!!!  :Tender: 
А то наши парни нас совсем покинули, *Комик*, *Папандр*, некому даже цветочков подарить  :Tu:

----------


## Славина

> Алёна как всегда всех "посылает" в интересном направлении.


 :Taunt:  Эт точно, и причём все направления очень интересные  :Aga:   :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А то наши парни нас совсем покинули


Да парней мало...их как всегда не хватает!Женила 2 недели назад статистов,они  сказали,что у нас в Омске мужчин на 7% больше чем,женщин...Хотя среди ведущих...натураллов только меньше половины..к чему катимся?

----------


## вера денисенко

> .а здесь как всегда жизнь бъёт ключём


 это точно))))))) ты куда пропала?

----------


## вера денисенко

*Долька лимона*, Натальчик, рассказывай про свой дебюд))) делись впечатлениями)))

----------


## Курица

Доброй ночи! Я как-то немножко "выпала" из обоймы-с 19 сентября вышла на работу, да еще в этом году согласилась на ставку соцпеда (в прошлом -то просто отдыхала душой и телом, работая три дня в неделю), да еще Анастасия -сами понимаете, за компом стала меньше времени проводить. Писать-во всяком случае.Читать-читаю, и модераторские полномочия стараюсь выполнять. а вот пишу меньше, заметили, наверное.
А сегодня дочка показала вот такую штучку-мне понравилось, делюсь идеей и с вами. Сразу скажу-еще не воплощала. У кого детки-детсадовцы или младшие школьники, проверьте на своих чадах-думаю, они должны оценить. Идея касается вот так приготовленной обычной сосиски со спагетти:
[IMG]http://*********su/124922.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

> Я как-то немножко "выпала" из обоймы-





> пишу меньше, заметили, наверное.


Заметили *Танюша*, что тоже совсем пропала, но причины у тебя действительно уважительные  :Yes4: 




> проверьте на своих чадах-думаю, они должны оценить


Прикольно, а главное необычно, обязательно завтра такое сделаю, спасибо за идейку  :Ok: 

А ава какая  красивая  :Tender: 

У меня сразу строчки из песни в голове завертелись

Осенняя женщина,
Как роза божественна,
Как лилия женственна,
Чиста и нежна.
Осенняя женщина
Светла и торжественна,
Хмельное блаженство
В бокале вина....

Хотя осенней женщиной тебя назвать у меня язык не поворачивается  :No2:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А сегодня дочка показала вот такую штучку-мне понравилось, делюсь идеей и с вами.


Таня, я делала. У меня фигня получилась.

----------


## Курица

> причины у тебя действительно уважительные


Ну. :Grin:  вроде того...

[IMG]http://*********su/129011m.jpg[/IMG] 
днём...

[IMG]http://*********su/91120m.jpg[/IMG] 
и вечером...

----------


## вера денисенко

> а вот пишу меньше, заметили, наверное.


  очень даже заметили)))) но мы тебя чувствуем и на расстоянии,твою заботу,участие и понимание))))огромное тебе спасибо Танечка)))



> У меня фигня получилась.


 надо не много не доварить,они потом сами дойдут у меня сестрёнка делала,племянники капризные есть больно-то не хотят, а сверху она немного посыпала сыром и яйцом чуть-чуть совсем))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*Курица*, замечательные фотографии)))) 



> (в прошлом -то просто отдыхала душой и телом, работая три дня в неделю),


 у меня в этом году так получилось,перевелась  со школы снова в дом творчества,буду творить-творить))))

----------


## maknata

> Идея касается вот так приготовленной обычной сосиски со спагетти:


Танюш, я что то подобное делала, когда Леська маленькая была, только не с сосиской, а с мясом - небольшую полоску мяса отбить, ещё маленький кусочек сыра, потом небольшой пучок спагетти в одной части обернуть кусочком мяса, внутрь не забыть положить к спагетти ещё и кусочек сыра, чтобы мясо не распадалось - проткнуть его кусочком спагетины, укладываем в кастрюльку, делаем подливу - поджариваем лук с морковкой, потом добавляем томат ( я люблю красные подливки сладковатые, поэтому добавляю всегда чуток сахарку), заливаем "осьминожек" подливкой и тушим. Ну а потом выкладываем их на тарелочку, и рассказываем ребёнку про весёлых осьминожков :Smile3:

----------


## sa-sha76

ну девочки у нас жизнь налаживается раз про еду заговорили...*всем доброе воскресное утречко*  :Yahoo: 





> Я как-то немножко "выпала" из обоймы-


ой Курочка не немножко....  уж сразу заметно ....просто  мы же девушки тактичные ..понимаем, что внучечка дороже компа..тем более это такие мгновения которые не вернуть...да ещё на работе загружена...



> Осенняя женщина,
> Как роза божественна,
> Как лилия женственна,
> Чиста и нежна.
> Осенняя женщина
> Светла и торжественна,
> Хмельное блаженство
> В бокале вина....


Иришка стих класс..конечно Курочка не осенняя женщина но то что женщина с изюминкой и тайной в глазах..эт точно , но ава просто супер  ..такая  в тему........



> и вечером..





> днём...


фото  замечательные ..так бы и погуляла с вами по аллее...ох как погуляла..да  как говорят бы то и мешает..гуляю у себя по  берегу речки...

вчера подружка звонила  ..в разговоре всплывает сказанная когда то мной фраза  мой самый любимый праздник осенью- это день шофёра  (так повелось что самый весёлый многолюдный  праздник собираемся мы семьями и на природе ...(потом плавно перекочуем под крышу.)нас всегда так много......и как то настроение поднялось от того .что встретимся..пообщаемся..

и вообще не смотря на дождь за окном  настроение неплохое....пойду- ка на кухню поколдую , а то вчера  вечером гору блинов напекли ,а сегодня уже пустая тарелка...наверное замахнусь на шарлотку...а вообще то хочу мяса..отбивных из говядины ..... ну так хочу  ......
мужа засылаю на рынок так он сопротивляется....

ооо согласился  съездить.... ну всё ...теперь точно суперский денёк будет... :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> мужа засылаю на рынок так он сопротивляется....


Сашунь, скажи ему, что беременным нельзя отказывать!




> согласился съездить


ОООООООООООО!!! Молодец - исправился! И поэтому, действительно




> суперский денёк будет


 Всем огромный привет!

----------


## Славина

_Поздравляю всех педагогов с праздником!!!_



_Желаю здоровья, успехов в работе и конечно же терпения!!! Спасибо Вам за ваш труд!!!_

----------


## Курица

> А я сегодня отказалась от свадьбы,  потому что зал будет очень маленький, гости сядут и всё, места для нас, танцев и соответственно всего остального, нет. 
> На мой вопрос: "Как вы себе представляете вашу свадьбу?" 
> Ответ: "Не знаем, как-нибудь!"
> Правильно ли я сделала, что отказала  или нужно было взяться и провести эту свадьбу как-нибудь.
> Что вы делаете в таких случаях, когда нет возможностей для нормальной работы?


Ирин, ты сделала всё правильно. В этом я вижу профессионализм-ты должна быть уверена в качестве предоставляемой тобой услуги!
 Неправильно было бы взяться и КОЕ-КАК пытаться что-то делать...Измотала бы все нервы себе, диджею, испортилось бы настроение у молодых, у гостей (а они бы в этом тебя мысленно винили-не СЕБЯ же!!!), и соответственно, у тебя...
А ты все это просчитала заранее и приняла единственно правильное решение.

Это  мне,Ирин, просто по ассоциации,напомнила одну историю про Ходжу Насреддина, который, сидя на обочине дороги, что-то ел из горшочка. 
Проходящий мимо него бедный человек спросил:"Ходжа, что ты ешь?", и получил от него ответ:"Так!!!"
Ничего не поняв из ответа, стал Ходжу расспрашивать, и он объяснил" Я просто КОРОТКО разговариваю. Длинно было бы так: ты спросил, что я ем, я бы ответил,что плов, ты бы спросил, вкусный ли плов, я бы ответил, что очень, ты бы сказал:"А дай мне попробовать!", я бы ответил:"Нет!", ты бы спросил:"Почему,Ходжа?", а я бы ответил:"Так!"



> ой Курочка не немножко....  уж сразу заметно ....просто  мы же девушки тактичные ..понимаем, что внучечка дороже компа..тем более это такие мгновения которые не вернуть...да ещё на работе загружена...


да нет,Саш, я не совсем исчезла, читать-то кое что я еще успеваю, а вот написать *качественно*-не всегда времечко есть.
и всё же я вам благодарна за то, что помните, и за слова хорошие в мой адрес.Иринка Славина даже песню "Осеннаяя женщина" вспомнила, её Геннадий Тимофеев поет, вот чей-то (не наших ) фотофильм  на неё, кто не видел http://video.mail.ru/mail/luda500/77/117.html 




> а вообще то хочу мяса..отбивных из говядины ..... ну так хочу  ......


Ой, Саш... :Yes4: ТАК она хочет...Ты у нас не беременная ли?  :023:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> .Ты у нас не беременная ли?


Татьна как всегда в точку!!!Уже должна в дикрете быть,НО естественно бросить любимых клиентов сил нет!!!Потом наша Сашенька сначала бешенные заготовки на большую семью катала,затем мега ремонт затеяла,сейчас своим здоровьем занимается.*Саш,я ничего не перепутала?*
Ой!Танюша,как мы рады,что ты нашла время и силы к нам заглянуть!!!Тебя правда не хватает.



> ты куда пропала?


Я как всегда массы веселила,а сегодня вот выспались и картофель пошли капать картофель,а сейчас вот с баньки пришла..кайфую..опять клубникой вся натёрлась,здорово!
А где наша Алёна?

----------


## Курица

> Татьна как всегда в точку!!!Уже должна в дикрете быть


Таня, я, естественно, знаю об этом давно, это просто такая "шутка юмора" была :Grin: 



> а сейчас вот с баньки пришла..кайфую..опять клубникой вся натёрлась,здорово!


_Банька, банька – липовые стенки. 
На полкЕ такая благодать! 
Очень хочет веник деревенский 
Городские спины отхлестать! 

Банька, банька… Что еще полезней, 
Чем твоя славянская душа! 
Ты отгонишь скуку и болезни. 
До чего ж ты, банька, хороша!_
(не моё,инетскоЁ :Yes4: )

----------


## вера денисенко

> картофель пошли капать


а у нас дожди и дожди... и Алёны что-то нет и Маришы тоже,комик вообще без вести пропал..Андрей,тоже практически не наведывается в наш кошкодром..



> сейчас вот с баньки пришла.


мы вчера с сыночком топили....муж мой всё по Сибири ездит...

----------


## sa-sha76

ребятки  я такая довольная  ..вот сравнить только не с чем  муж целый час гонял мясо искал когда он мне его привёз я эти розовые кусочки мякоти готова была есть уже прямо сырыми..когда отбивные сделала..всехс кухни выгнала такая раздражённая была что так мешают  а мне же быстрей  надо в общем...
сейчас сижу пузико глажу ... мясо прелесть ....  мне даже дали право выбрать те кусочки которые мне нравятся......
.ох ну простите что я такие глупости пишу но нет ничего круче чем получить желаемое  и я его получила..   вот если в ассоциации сравнить даже не знаю с чем...  ну короче котище(в смысле она ) такая  пушистая  в кресле  и гладит пузико вот это я  .....ой ещё улыбу забыла написать  она у меня на поллица....



> Ты у нас не беременная ли?


Курочка  ну артистка ты у нас..
.ГОВОРЯТ ЕСЛИ БЕРЕМЕННА- ТО ЭТО ВРЕМЕННО 
вот это ко мне и относится...



> Банька, банька… Что еще полезней,
> Чем твоя славянская душа!
> Ты отгонишь скуку и болезни.
> До чего ж ты, банька, хороша!


золотые слова ......а я ещё нарвала веток пихты и в предбаннике развесила..заходишь и такой запах.....обалденный 



> Саш,я ничего не перепутала?


неет Танюш.не перепутала.....  я в полном порядке..а то что здоровьем малехо пришлось заняться так это ж  осень.. пора обострений...
муж сегодня угорал.... смотрел "интерны "так смеялся что я  не выдержала пошла посмотреть над чем он так  ...



> А где наша Алёна?


а я как смотрю рекламу шоколада  молочного  так нашу Алёну вспоминаю ..ВОТ ПОХОЖА ОНА ДУМАЮ С ТОЙ ДЕВЧОНОЧКОЙ..ТАКИЕ ЖЕ ПИРУЭТЫ ВЫДАЁТ.....

ночью если уснуть не могу всё придумываю какие бы марки шоколада подошли нашим форумчанам ... но так как я дуб на просторах инета для меня найти соответствующие картинку очень долго  и ещё сильно останавливает то, что а вдруг вы на меня обидитесь..ну что как не так вам покажется моя ассоциация ..... поэтому все свои мысли ношу в себе.. всё не решусь никак... ....

----------


## вера денисенко

> всё не решусь никак... ....


Сашенька, а ты решись было бы очень интересно)))) я хоть и не беременна но мясо очень люблю,отбивные и шашлык...от запаха аш голова кружиться...мы с сыном жарили сосиски в тесте....правда я не очень любитель сосисок,но сынок попросил...а из остатков теста лепёшки напекла....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ночью если уснуть не могу всё придумываю какие бы марки шоколада подошли нашим форумчанам


Ночью конечно спать вам надо троём с мужем на пару,а если про шоколад,это классно,что обижаться то?Давай Саша зрей и выставляй!!!



> муж мой всё по Сибири ездит.


Вер,ты мне не ответила,а кем он у тебя трудится?



> это просто такая "шутка юмора" была


Ох,Танечка!Так и я пошутила,а за стих спасибо!!!Мы свою Наську уже в пол года впервые в баньку потащили,ей понравилось!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> ты мне не ответила,а кем он у тебя трудится?


 я же писала дальнобойщиком)))) но больше сибирь осваивает))) унего ресы Москва-Новосибирк-Челябинск- Стерлитамак(домой)

----------


## вера денисенко

Танюш, а у вас что погода хорошая,картошку копаете?

----------


## Alenajazz

> А где наша Алёна?


........ Нечленораздельное мычание..... Я пришла с работы..... Воскресенье у меня самый тяжёлый день - все группы. Сложно, потому как надо быстро переключаться на разный возраст: то 4-6 лет, то 7-9, то 10-12 лет, то 13-15... Голова квадратная... :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Но есть радостная радость!!!! Я наконец-то купила билеты!!!!!! Сегодня открыли продажу билетов "туда"  :Yahoo: 
Ура! И на свой день рождения я буду в Украине!!!!!!!  :Yahoo: 
Продажа билетов "обратно" пока не открыта. Придётся кочевать по всем форумчанам от Львова до Донецка в ожидании открытия продажи (шутка, чёрный юмор)

----------


## Славина

> Ура! И на свой день рождения я буду в Украине!!!


И желательно местность указать, хде именно!!!  :Yes4: 




> Придётся кочевать по всем форумчанам от Львова до *Донецка* в ожидании открытия продажи


Ой, а у меня сначала глазья расширились вот так  :Blink:  сердце запрыгало от радости  вот так  :Yahoo:  а потом сразу бах тебе и




> (шутка, чёрный юмор)


 :Tu: 

Блин, у меня уже бульон выкипел, борщ нужно бежать варить, котлеты уже  готовы  :Taunt: 
а я не могу от компа оторваться, вся компашка-милашка наша в сборе  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> местность указать


Львов.

----------


## Джина

> ну что как не так вам покажется моя ассоциация


 Саша, ищи картинки и выставляй.Там, по моему достаточно все мирно, позитивно. У меня часто ассоциации выставленные кем - то совпадает с моим восприятием этого же человека. А картинки на общие темы о новичках, старожилах, музруках да еще и с комментариями соответствующими вообще приводят к громкому смеху. с семье уже знают, что если я смеюсь всух :Grin: , то это значит,что мама в "Ассоциациях". 
  Вот ,правда, Алена появится, хочу у нее узнать, что послужило представить меня женщиной-бразильским карнавалом. Вот целый день сегодня думаю...
Вчера вела свадьбу, но так не хотелось,что-то напрягало. Но свадьба прошла очень хорошо, много теплых, искренних слов и от заказчиков, и от гостей. Но был один момент...Когда были танцы уже перед тортом, букетом и т.д., смотрю, а на музыкантах лиц нет.Подхожу, узнаю, что папа подошел и попросил, потом настойчиво попросил, потом очень настойчиво с притопыванием ногой попросил для молодых песню "Дым сигарет с ментолом"(слова, надеюсь, помните). :Vah:

----------


## Джина

> Ой, а у меня сначала глазья расширились вот так сердце запрыгало от радости вот так а потом сразу бах тебе и


 Аналогично... :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 




> а я не могу от компа оторваться


Полдня после свадьбы в себя приходила, а теперь на форуме застряла :Yahoo: Надо на кухню ужин идти готовить, а то муж скоро встанет после сна( ему в ночную смену идти), а у меня и "конь не валялся" И к месту будет ассоциация про "грозного мужа" :Vah:

----------


## sa-sha76

вот тогда....это Алёна наша 
[IMG]http://*********su/130786.jpg[/IMG]
Курочка  лично для меня 
[IMG]http://*********su/74466.jpg[/IMG]
курочка для форума  со своими волшебными ссылками в нужном направлении
[IMG]http://*********su/122597.jpg[/IMG]
Машуня для меня ...
[IMG]http://*********su/90853.jpg[/IMG]
ИРИШКА СЛАВИНА 
[IMG]http://*********su/68325.jpg[/IMG]
А ТАК КАК У НАС С ТОБОЙ УГОВОР  ..( ТЫ ЖЕ ПОМНИШЬ ? )то тогда 
[IMG]http://*********su/127716.jpg[/IMG]
таня 55
[IMG]http://*********su/90852.jpg[/IMG]
 а это для баньки твоей 
[IMG]http://*********su/81636.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

ириша ветер намерения  для меня  так как помогала мне  в фотоделах..  .  так как я только фоткать могу.....
[IMG]http://*********su/107239.jpg[/IMG]
комик  со своими классными цветами
[IMG]http://*********su/125670.jpg[/IMG]
а так как этот шоколад  ВСЕГДА поднимал настроение  ..тогда это про Комика....
[IMG]http://*********su/70374.jpg[/IMG]
АНДРЕЙ  ..
[IMG]http://*********su/69369.jpg[/IMG]
НАША ВЕРА 
[IMG]http://*********su/128760.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

*sa-sha76*, Сашенька просто класс!!! Жду снетерпением продолжения образы в шоколаде)))))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена появится, хочу у нее узнать, что послужило представить меня женщиной-бразильским карнавалом.


Значит, когда Алёну визуализируют  в виде мулатки, ни у кого вопросов не возникает???  :Taunt: 
Все визуализации сиюминутны. В то время, когда я тебя визуализировала в виде карнавального костюма, мне казалось, что есть в тебе вот это чувство праздника, чувство радости. А карнавал в Бразилии - это одно из моих желаний в плане путешествия (здесь я как Остап Бендер: "О, Рио-Рио, рокот прилива! О! Рио-де-Жанейро! Я приеду на днях!!!")  :Smile3:

----------


## maknata

> что как не так вам покажется моя ассоциация


Саш, на то они и ТВОИ ассоциации, чтоб ты видела всех, так как видишь.. Обид тут не может быть :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

[IMG]http://*********su/118523.jpg[/IMG]
 а это ну вот просто слов нет какая собачка славная это просто так для поднятия духа....
 а вот с этим шоколадом у меня особые воспоминания...такой шоколад мне подарили на  16 летие..только он был в коробочке как  теперь продают коркунов конфеты
.[IMG]http://*********su/77563.jpg[/IMG]..
и там было как сейчас помню штук 12 таких шоколадок как чокопай сейчас..так вот в то время ведь с шоколадом было трудно  а я горький щоколад вообще не принимала как шоколад..так моя мама  была на 7ом небе от счастья когда я ей сказала  что я даже и открывать на стол это чудо не буду ешьте с папой  ..мама говорит что вкусней шоколада она просто не ела..это же сейчас   ассортимент  а в 1993 была тоска...
.. так вот эта коробка у меня в глазах..  а подружка подарила мне его потому что мама была товароведом и всё могла себе позволить..
.помню в тот день маме первый раз подарили букет цветов и сказали  с именинницей вас .. ведь вы у нас тоже виновница торжества...а мамочка заплакала...... ...только сейчас спустя столько лет и снова вспомнив это понимаю как маме было приятно услышать эти слова..как часто мы забываем поздравлять родителей именинника с праздником .... а ведь   им тоже порой  важно  услышать такие  слова  ......


ой  что это я совсем ..ушла от  темы....

----------


## вера денисенко

> как часто мы забываем поздравлять родителей именинника с праздником .... а ведь им тоже порой важно услышать такие слова ......


 это точно... Сашунь,спасибо  тебе большое,за позитив за добро которое от тебя изходит...сейчас не много всплакнула...муж позвонил....он у меня дальнобойщик,надо как-то семью содержать..вот и подался в дальнобой...а я скучаю....и дочка в Питере учиться...и по ней скучаю...

----------


## sa-sha76

алёна джаз
[IMG]http://*********su/89840.jpg[/IMG]
наташа *maknata*, гора идей  и всегда способна поделится тем чем знает...
[IMG]http://*********su/125683.jpg[/IMG]
света улыбка...
[IMG]http://*********su/71411.jpg[/IMG]
оля ринг 
[IMG]http://*********su/76530.jpg[/IMG]
мариша наша 
[IMG]http://*********su/88820.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

продолжу завтра .

.муж включил любовь и голуби... это точно намёк..пошла на  семейный просмотр....  это мой самый любимый фильм..мой и моей младшей дочи.....
всем спокойной ночи..завтра закончу с шоколадом..

----------


## вера денисенко

> включил любовь и голуби...


 и мой..обожаю его))) ещё мне нравиться "Москва слезам не верит", "Служебный роман" ,"Девчата"  удачного просмотра))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А ТАК КАК У НАС С ТОБОЙ УГОВОР





> таня 55





> а это для баньки твоей


Всё помню,спасибо!!!А что не в тему?Ну здесь,а не там?

----------


## Славина

> любовь и голуби... это мой самый любимый фильм


Ой, мой тоже  :Tender: 

*Сашуль*, ну замечательные ассоциации  :Ok:  ничего обидного не увидела  :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> он у меня дальнобойщик


Вера не плач,мы с мужем работаем,вместе 25 часов в сутки!!!соскучится не успеваем :Meeting: 



> дочка в Питере


Да тяжело наверное когда детки из родного гнезда улетают.У меня доча несколько раз по лагерям отдыхала,так я чуть ли не каждый день к ней за город маталась,несколько раз к сестре на несколько дней в деревьню отпускала,ну тут проще(сестре полностью доверяю)А вот когда она по путёвке в Питер укатила,я незря волновалась...на обратном пути в последний день свернула себе копчик :Vah: Вот только недавно села,всю весну и всё лето стояла и лежала...конечно страшно деток от сбя отпускать :Blink:

----------


## Джина

> есть в тебе вот это чувство праздника, чувство радости


 Конечно же есть!!! Но до карнавала или фейерверка не дотягиваю :Blush2: В Бразилию на карнавал не мечтала попасть. для меня там будет сильно шумно, громко и ярко :Vah: . Хотя, конечно же, если выпадет возможность там побывать, то поеду непременно. А мне кажется, что тебе там будет очень комфортно.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Да тяжело наверное когда детки из родного гнезда улетают


 ой Танюш и не говори....я вообще что-то в этом году расклеилась....как-то всё не мило... и почему так? не понятно как Саша правильно подметила я "тайна" вот точно я для себя точно стала тайной....одна радость что форум есть....с вами вот общаюсь...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> как-то всё не мило.


Да не переживай.ты у нас в Сибири,всё тихо(болотце)и мирно,не то,что в Еврпе.А деприсняк трудотерапией надо лечить,помогает на 100%.Ну и шоколадиком можно побаловать свой организм,благо Саша тут выбор выставила :Derisive: 
Помню едим мы через Адыгею,моя очередь за рулём...темень,глаз коли..на посту записали данные(уже плохой знак,как в Абхазии вточности,только лица подобрее)ну еду,еду,ни указателей,нифига,дорога какая то не автострада да и вообще плохонькая местами(а я всё время боюсь кудато не туда поехать,ну что б потом время зря терять,возвращаться)Еду я значит,думаю,всё надо мужа будить,гляжу на встречу огоньки,я давай мигать светом,мол притормози,брат!!!Машина проноситься мимо,потом возвращается,у меня окно открыта,я в окно спрашиваю,а правильно ли я еду?Мужик дверь открывает и в ы в а л и в а е т с я :Vah: пьяный в ж...Алкоголик такой адыгеец-радостный,говорит,правильно,правильно,тут одна дорога,не промажешь!Потом обратно забирается и по газам!!!Муж проснулся,что случилось,что стоим?Ну я ему всё рассказала,ржали потом несколько км :Taunt:

----------


## вера денисенко

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, вот  по смеялась,спасибо))))))))))))))) да трудотерапия это хорошо....надо ремонтом дома заняться....я только в трёх комнатах сделала: в двух спальнях и зале.... ещё в одной спальне надо сделать,окно пластиковое поставить....на кухне и в прихожей....кто-нибудь пробовал сухую штукатурку? как она интересно смотриться вделе?

----------


## sa-sha76

> А что не в тему?Ну здесь,а не там?


 Танюш ,а мне здесь больше нравится ..да и вот захотелось тут...для поднятия духа и на пробу..  вдруг не угожу..уж очень я сейчас боюсь людей обидеть..

всем доброе утро!у нас дождик за окном..как то сыро..сходила собрала последнюю партию огурцов..
.
 вчера супер посмотрели фильм... девчонки смотрели втроем чес слово .. мы с мужем хохотали , а малыш  там в такт брейк танцевал наверное ..спала ,как убитая ,всю ночь....вот всё таки смехотерапия это вещь...

вот каждый раз смотрю фильм и думаю  ну какой же он добрый..и каждый раз думаю...всё посмотрела ....теперь долго не буду   и что вы думаете?    доча включает и я снова с ней рядышком ,от начала до конца и каждый раз ведь смех..ведь все фразы наизусть знаем , в голос комментируем, а вот на тебе..радость не поддельная ,когда вижу знакомых героев....



> "Москва слезам не верит",


не поверишь Вераочка не люблю этот фильм..вот просто не люблю  может подсознательно ..не хочу такой судьбы ни себе ни своим подругам  пусть в конце всё хорошо  но ведь всю юность она одна....я только учусь у главной героини целеустремлённости...а так..неее я люблю когда всё   хорошо...

а ещё по секрету  у нас есть целый диск  сказок Александра Роу.. так мы бывает всей семьёй смотрим  ..даже муж говорит, что лучше режиссёра для сказок он не знает...даже чёрно -белый фильм не смущает..

сейчас сериалы не так снимают  ..как то обыденно ..не для души, хотя некоторые фильмы(ФИЛЬМЫ ...НЕ СЕРИАЛЫ...) с удовольствием смотрю по нескольку раз...

----------


## Славина

> Доброго утра, кашкадром!


Привет, *Андрей*!
Столько лет, сколько лет, где тебя носило? 
Ну вот утро с песни начинается, это же замечательно.
Аву сменил  :Ok:  правильно, нечего девчонкам под юбчонки заглядывать  :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Славина

> Ну интересно же!


Ну и чего там интересного увидел?  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Хотя тебе, наверное, была бы интереснее....


 :Blink:  краковская под юбкой?

----------


## Славина

> слажал


 :Yes4:  Расскажи лучше, откуда это к нам такого красивого дяденьку занесло???  :Taunt: 
Вспомнила "Любовь и голуби"  :Grin: 
Я имею ввиду твой прикид, вечеринка что-ль какая была, колись давай.

----------


## Славина

> Такая камерная обстановка, бассейн, парилочка..


Прикольно, мне ещё не доводилось в сауне народ развлекать  :Grin: 

Разве, что своих девчонок так развлекла однажды, что до смерти напугала, когда выходила из бассейна и кааак подскользнулась и копчиком хрясь, думала КАПЕЦ, ничего, пронесло, отходила правда долго.




> Жаль, купальники на девчонках так и оставались весь вечер


Ну так а ты на что был?  :Blink: 
Взял бы да и придумал конкурс на лучший купальник без ТЕЛА,  :Vah:  эх, молодёжь, учить вас всему нужно  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> эх, молодёжь, учить вас всему нужно


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Взял бы да и придумал конкурс на лучший купальник без ТЕЛА,


Это не в сауне,это в магазине...а в сауне,кто свяжет длиннее нить любви :Blush2: (дурацкий конкурс!)Но если колбасятся в сауне,значит и на такое пойдут.Мы в этом году отдыхали снова в Адлере там на берегу есть кафе "Барракуда"Так вот,там днём работал наш коллега,Юра.Он днём детишек веселил,потом всех желающих,а ночью там рассколбасс до утра с танцами и конкурсами.Так вот в минигостинице рассказали,что тем летом,там был товарисч который конкурс провёл,кто от пирса до пирса быстрее добежит без купальника :Vah: И люди бегали!!!А приз был-чупачупс!!!Так что Андрей бери на заметку :Derisive: 
А мы сегодня картофель докопали....Вот это вчерашний урожай

А сегодня родители приехали...мама представляеете даже всплакнула,от того,что мы их вчера не позвали на огород...ели ели успокоили,чаем напоили и пошли докапывать...укопались они по самое НЕхочу!!!Сейчас в баньке здоровье поправляют...вот сколько сегодня получилось!

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет!
Это я:

[IMG]http://*********su/155068.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/185791.jpg[/IMG]

Люблю я в образах побывать... 

Вот ещё:

[IMG]http://*********su/175550.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ludmila_zub

Девушка с гитарой  - просто АчУмЕтЬ!!!!!! 

Татьяна55 - картопля у вас чудная.Завидую!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Девушка с гитарой


А вот с настоящей:

[IMG]http://*********su/159179.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ludmila_zub

Это  вааааащееее КРУТО!!! 
А та гитара, мягкая, сама делала??7

----------


## Славина

> вчерашний урожай


Да, *Танюш*, картошечка у вас отменная! :Ok: 




> Люблю я в образах побывать...


*Алён* супер, все образы тебе к лицу  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А та гитара, мягкая, сама делала??


Нет, не сама (шить не умею ВООБЩЕ, умею вязать и вышивать)
 Шила портниха, которая шьёт  танцевальные костюмы моим двум коллективам. Также она шьёт всевозможные ростовые куклы и реквизит для свадеб, юбилеев и так далее... А я примеряю всё.  :Taunt:

----------


## вера денисенко

> А мы сегодня картофель докопали....Вот это вчерашний урожай


Обалдеть))) слов нет одни эмоции))) такая крупная картошка))) и сухо у вас)))) Танюш сколько соток картошки сажаете? Фотографии классные,аш глаз радуют)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> А вот с настоящей:


Замечательно выглядишь,гитара тебе идёт))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А вот


Ну,Алёнка,красавишна!А я тебя ещё на Байке вижу!!!
 :Grin: Комплименты картошочке я сегодня передам,когда будем её в подвал и погреб на зиму определять.
Ой,девочки,я же сегодня рано встала..спать не могу,мучаюсь....
Вчера домой приехали в 23.20.были в офисе!Ребятки конечно интересные,мамка(тёща)только какая то сранная..доча не хочет фату снимать!Ну и флаг в руки..а она(тёща)настаивает!А жених ваще красава,мне вообще женихи больше нравятся,чем невесты.У меня с утра была встреча с молодыми на 15 ок.они уже давно...рубахи привозили...ну резать,так там вооще жених за 30!Такой необычный,с проседью..Те,что приезжали после 5 часов они на то же число,что и те,что были ночью...хорошие конечно ребята,но они зал выбрали меньше,чем надо на их колличество гостей...вот и прийдётся сейчас sms отбивать с отказывающим текстом....хотя конечно,пара в маловатом зале попроще,тех,что были ночью...Но выбрала всё таки вторых.Вопервых,зал хоть и на 2-м этаже,но там удобние будет гулять,да цену сказала в  :Vah: 2 раза больше,чем у первых!
Вот такие "тараканы" у меня со сранья ползают,аж не спиться..ну нелюблю,я людям отказывать,а что делать?Ну конечно я бы и с первыми отработала бы за милую душу,Но у них получаются одни застолки..на 9 часов!А здесь всего 6 часо праздник будет...Вообщим мучаюсь  :Blink: я дорогие мои коллеги.Оооочень тяжко и неприятно.Первые прибежали без задатка,денюшки у них появятся итолько в среду...а вторые прибежали и договор сразу же заключили,хотя детали обсуждать будем позже.Ой,блин,как я такие ситуации не люблю...летом бы я обязательно дождалась третьих клиентов и взяла бы их,но сейчас уже рисковать не буду!
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2: 
Ухохочитесь!Сейчас сеструха заехала,ну помните мы автобус с детками на ночь приютили...Так вот,она НАМ благодарственную грамоту приволокла от школы...сижу и думаю,куда теперь её девать?В рамочке с позолотой,красивая...Я в шоке!Ох и утро у меня занялось!!!Зато клиентка позвонила,на среду!!!Мелочь,а приятно!!!

----------


## maknata

> она НАМ благодарственную грамоту приволокла от школы...сижу и думаю,куда теперь её девать?В рамочке с позолотой,красивая..


Тань, а я сразу вспомнила случай из жизни, перекочевавший в анекдот. Есть у нас в области агрофирма "Наукова"("Научная"), при СССР был совхоз, с аналогичным названием. Занимались в основном разведением племенного скота. Ну и так как основной доход им приносили бычки-осеменители, то такому вот красавцу-бычку и воздвигли памятник из бронзы на въезде,со всеми прибамбасами, причём как положено гордость бычачью один в один отлили. Привезли к ним как то американцев по обмену опытом. По такому случаю - торжественное заседание правления, давай тут вручать грамоты лучшим работникам - от парткома, от профкома...  Американцы диву даются - а что такое эти грамоты и зачем они нужны? Ну вот один из лучших скотников и выдал :" Вы вот когда к нам ехали быка на въезде видели? Прибамбасы его видели? Ну так вот и грамота то же самое - на вид ого-го, красиво, а толку никакого!"

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот это вчерашний урожай


Картошка КРАСАВИЦА!
Я сразу вспоминаю, когда меня спрашивают, а чего у вас на Украине вкусное есть? Я говорю:"ВСЕ! кроме картошки" Там где я живу земля черная-черная и как смола, а картошка любит рыхлую почву...И картошку я тут разучилась есть, практически вообще не ем. А все остальное очень вкусно! ПОМИДОРЫ, ПЕРЕЦ, БАКЛАЖАНЫ....и конечно МЯСЦЕ  и САЛЬЦЕ!!!!

Привет всем!
Я тоже вся в работе и домашнем хозяйстве. На форум залетаю, быстро читаю, что успеваю и улетаю...писать тоже некогда. 
Смотрю и Машуни не видно(((. Я в этом году на Тамадею не попала, так чувствую прям без общения трудновато, уже хочется погудеть. Получила большой заряд и отличное настроение от Петропавловского Тоя. Супер! Кто не ходил в эту тему - рекомендую. Организаторам  ВИВАТ! Участникам БРАВО! Если только от прочтения так хорошо становится, представляю чего они там вытворяли :Yahoo: ....или....неееее....не представляю! :Taunt: 

Всем Доброго дня и хорошего настроения!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> памятник из бронзы на въезде,со всеми прибамбасами, причём как положено гордость бычачью один в один отлили.


 :Taunt: 
Ой, ща напишу и улетаю...
Вспомнила как я готовила выставочный стенд. Размер уже точно не помню, где то высота 4 метра, а длина метров 6 или 8...
Так на стенде был изображен хряк или свин мужского рода( кто не знает слово хряк))) Дали мне исходник, а там этот свин боком и у него такие ЭТИИИИ.... :Vah:  Короче КОЛЛИРОВАННЫЕ! ...и грязные к тому же... :Taunt:  Ну я начала его в стенд компоновать, смотрю в натуральную величину получаются ТАКИЕ ОГРОМНЫЕ ПОГРЕМУШКИ, величиной около метра)))
Ну а я ж натура утонченная, взяла и заштамповала эти штуки в фотошопе....Думала, главное в свинье ФИГУРА! 
Ну и эскиз на подпись....
Звонит заказчик. Караул! Вы чего ЭКСТЕРЬЕР испортили????!!!! ( я это слово на всю жизнь запомнила))))
Я вообще :Blink: ...Короче даже не поняла о чем речь то...
А они мне
- Срочно верните свинье яйца!
Я
.......Ой, ну они же такие грязные...( тоже отмазку, блин, нашла)
Они
- Ну так отчистите их, шоб блестели! 

Короче мы ДВА дня, два дизайнера поочередно, яйца свинье терли, шоб красивые были)))) Они ж большие такие получились, за день не управишься.
Ну все сделали, заказчик доволен! Стенд поехал на выставку!

----------


## S1981

Всем привет, нафлудили вы тут ого-го сколько, даже и перечислить все о чем написали трудно. Так что вклиниваться в обсуждения не буду, просто хочу сказать, что рада всех видеть и слышать  :Grin: . Доброго дня  :Vishenka 34:  Всем!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Зашла. Доброе утро! Ушла в парикмахерскую и на работу потом сразу. Вчера помыла голову, с утреца похожа на итальянского кучерявого ребёнка... Будут сейчас выпрямлять мне мои волосы, ура! :Yahoo:

----------


## Princess_N

> у нее есть мультиварка. А что это за штука такая, поделитесь впечатлениями


Всем привет! Верну вас к теме мультиварки. У меня она 1,5 года. Помощница, конечно, знатная, хоть я и не использую ее на полную катушку. Но очень удобно залить в неё с утра молочко и не следить, чтобы не убежало, а пойти, например, умыться, через минут 20 засЫпать манку и, опять же, не мешая ее, приготовить детям завтрак. Готовлю в мульте супы-борщи, пловчик очень вкусненький, мяско тушу. А курочка в сметане по этому рецепту http://http://www.multivarka.ru/foru...b339beebc75b9b - вообще пальчики оближешь! :Ok:  Наловчилась печь хлеб, при том, что с дрожжевым тестом раньше вообще не дружила, а теперь меня "попёрло." Это, конечно, не хлебопечка, которая сама всё за тебя сделает, ручками нужно поработать - вымесить тесто, но это и вся сложность :Girl Blum2: . Сразу оговорюсь, что мультиварка - это не скороварка (хотя уже появились модели 2 в 1), а МЕДЛЕННОварка, но компенсируется ее "тормознутость" тем, что не нужно вокруг неё плясать-колдовать. В основном всё готовится на 1-м - 2-х режимах. Почти все рецепты беру c сайта "Мультиварка.ру" http://www.multivarka.ru/forum/index.php.Почитайте, там есть полное описание разных моделей, а главное - обсуждение на форуме всех плюсов и минусов каждой модельки. 
P.S. У девчонок с форума по 2 и даже по 3 мультиварки :Vah:

----------


## вера денисенко

> куда теперь её девать?В


повесь в офисе,пусть всё знают что вы не только Праздник несёте,но и команда 01....я бы повесила...Танюш,очень рада за тебя!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Будут сейчас выпрямлять мне мои волосы, ура


а я думала у тебя свои прямые)))) тебе не нравиться кудряшки?

----------


## вера денисенко

> уж про секс и картошку.


 вот про картошку всё понтяно....а что про секс?)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> просто хочу сказать, что рада всех видеть и слышать


 Ой а как мы рады)))))))))))))))))))))))) Что новенького?

----------


## maknata

А у меня сегодня не картошка.. грибы жареные...  :Smile3:  Но всё равно - всем прюветь!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а я думала у тебя свои прямые)))) тебе не нравятся кудряшки?


Конечно не нравятся - их же расчесать невозможно!!!!!  :Yes4:  :Tu: 
Просто у меня очень жёсткие волосы. Типа негритянских...

----------


## Princess_N

*Papandr*, про мультиварку, про секс, про картошку, про кудряшки - готова потрындеть :Smile3:  на любую тему :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Долька лимона

Доброе утро!!!! Люди...машин мягко сказать побаиваюсь..перехожу дорогу только по зебре..только на зелёный...вообщем, я самый примерный пешеход! И тут, о ужас, жизнь заставляет сесть за руль...водительскую справку уже сделала..в понедельник на первое занятие...хотя думала, идя к психологу,что раскусит она меня..и не разрешит...Девчонки, поделитесь опытом...когда страх проходит? Или он навсегда...

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вчера помыла голову, с утреца похожа на итальянского кучерявого ребёнка... Будут сейчас выпрямлять мне мои волосы, ура!


вот всё таки странная штука природа у кого вьющиеся волосы те мечтают о прямых а у кого прямые те  делают химии и долговременные завивки.....Алёнка у тебя классные волосы  ..пусть курчавая.зато седины наверное не видно вообще...а у нас вот с короткими стрижками  ооох всё на виду...

а твоя суперская кружка  из ассоциаций...второй день мне покоя не даёт ..хоооооочу такую .... вот хочу.и всё...... где найти ?пойду в инете забью наш Екатеринбург всё равно где -нибудь да продают...



> Но всё равно - всем прюветь!


ОЙ ТАК КЛАССНО..навеяло сразу чем то из детства  ..сразу    карлсон вспомнился... так сразу заулыбалось всё вокруг .. а то моя старшая такого шороху мне за последние 2 недели дала  ...третий раз  инфекцию поймала... такого вообще не бывало..сейчас у нас ротовирусная..голова болит глаза режет .. ,живот сильно  крутит , тошнота ...температура...дурдом по русски..я стреляюсь уже....как говорится тихо шифером шурша едет крыша не спеша...

ТАНЯ 55..... Танюш  слушай, из головы твои гурты с картошкой не выходят ..почему вы в такие  большие кучи складываете ?у нас мы выбрасываем из гнезда на гряду.. как дорога получается ..а потом обсохнет ,собираем , сортируя ,что на семена ,что на еду , а что в мелочь..ну знаешь страшно интересно...вы наверное на ночь в кучах оставляете а потом и собираете  в погреб...?

ой забыла  сказать всем привет..!всем хорошего дня и настроения...сегодня день учителя..у нас есть учителя ?есть...Танюша -курочка..с праздником тебя!!!а Алёна тоже учит детей значит и её..а по моему ещё есть  но вот память девичья моя ..

----------


## maknata

> вот всё таки странная штука природа у кого вьющиеся волосы те мечтают о прямых а у кого прямые те делают химии и долговременные завивки.....


Хих, хотела фотку с карлсоном найти в компе, а наткнулась на себя с "химией", перед свадьбой делала, шоб "красавишной" быть :Taunt: 

А эт всю ночь на бигудяшках спала. Красотень требует жертв! :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А эт всю ночь на бигудяшках спала. Красотень требует жертв!


 Наташ ..СПАСИБООО! классные фотки особенно последняя ...

А Я О СВОИХ ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАХ ..УМУДРИЛАСЬ ДО 11 КЛАССА ДО ПОПЫ ВОЛОСЫ СОХРАНИТЬ ,А ПОТОМ ПОСЛЕ ВЫПУСКНОГО ПОШЛА И ОБСТРИГЛА ПО ПЛЕЧИ И ПЛЮСОМ ОБЕСЦВЕТИЛА..бедная моя мама..дар речи потеряла когда сменя такую увидела..потом конечно я быстренько поняла  что блондинка это не моё..и теперь уж придерживаюсь своего натурального..
но вот когда мамуля хотела мне причёску сделать и завила меня на мааааленькие бигудюшечки..вот тут был караул..надо на работу идти (я инструктором по пожарной профилактике работала) а у меня волосы как у барана  и не расчёсываются просто..намочили их они не рапрямляются и пришлось в косынке на работе ходить, а то бы за негритянку приняли..до сих пор жалеем что не сфотали тот момент  ..как то в угаре то и не подумали что со временем смеяться будем ...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

ВСЕМ  ПРИВЕТ!!!



> ну знаешь страшно интересно.


Так и в страшилках...если бы не любопытство героев,остались бы ...живы :Vah: 



> вы наверное на ночь в кучах оставляете а потом и собираете  в погреб...?


Да за один день как то не выходит..поэтому на хранение убираем днём позже...там на 1 чнимке в далеке  :Blink: виден боольшой полог,которым закрывали кучи на ночь.
Всех,кто педогох,с праздником!!!Эх,пойду сеструхе ответную грамоту в инете сброшу :Grin: 



> а наткнулась на себя с "химией",


Вспоминаю химию с любвью и благодарностью...где то лет 5 назад в салоне убедили сделать долговременную завивку...плевалась...соовсем не то :Meeting: 
А в молодости...на химочку,плоечкой пройдёшся и лака не надо,пару дней полный порядок и красотища :Ok:  :Ok: 
Да!!!Тепереча,не то,что давеча :No2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет огромный! Пытаюсь заходить регулярно и читаю, что открывается. Мысленно с вами!
Поздравляю всех с ДНЕМ УЧИТЕЛЯ!!! Для меня это праздник, хотя я педагог по дошкольному воспитанию(по образованию).  Просто всегда очень уважала и любила учителей! Перед некоторыми из них испытывала священный трепет! И по жизни как-то везло с преподавателями, встречались только хорошие, достойные, добрые и неравнодушные люди! Благодаря классному школьному руководителю Филатовой Наталье Андреевне у меня появилась любовь к литературе и русскому языку. А еще она была очень красивая и стильная(для тех лет это было удивительно)! Иногда, после уроков, она оставалась с нами, девчонками, просто поболтать, давала советы, как старшая подруга( но без панибратства). Замечательный человек!!! В пед.училище тоже по русскому языку была интересный педагог Екатерина Андреевна. С первого сентября ставила всем двойки, без разбору, пока для себя не сделала вывод кто на что способен. Многие обижались, но тактика оказалась верной! Кто хотел учиться, тот старался вдвойне, а кому не надо это было, что делать-становился вечным троечником по ее предмету. В страшные девяностые видела ее, уже немолодую женщину, торгующей зеленью(укроп, петрушка, лук) на колхозном рынке. Мне было очень стыдно и обидно за нее. Жизнь в государстве в то время не давало защиты никому, включая заслуженных учителей, все выживали кто как мог.
Сейчас мой сын учится в Уваровском кадетском корпусе. У них замечательные учителя!!! Отдают всю душу и свои силы, чтобы научить своих подопечный разумному, светлому! Прекрасный классный руководитель, преподаватель истории Лариса Васильевна. Она им как мама, особенно для тех, кто живет в общежитии, приезжих( как мой сын). Она помогает им готовить домашнее задание и подкармливает: на свои средства покупает печенье, булочки, чай и угощает своих учеников. Очень отзывчивая, добрая,как мама!
Желаю всем, кто работает с детьми не терять душу, оставаться добрыми, неравнодушными, живыми, эмоциональными!!! И, конечно, огромного терпения в этом прекрасном нелегком труде!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## S1981

> Всех,кто педогох,с праздником!!!


Присоединяюсь! :flower: . Маша, дошкольники тоже люди, и хоть у них и появился отдельный праздник, до сих пор поздравляют с днем учителя. Я в этом году без цветочков осталась  :No2: , зато нервы мои спокойны......хотя все равно скучаю по той своей сумасшедшей работе.



> Ой а как мы рады)))))))))))))))))))))))) Что новенького?


Глухо как в танке, телефон собака молчит, уже месяц без заказов, грустно. :Tu: 
Так что давайте болтать для поднятия настроения хоть про картошку, хоть про секас......



> всем хорошего дня и настроения...


Сашенька, спасибо за позитивчик. И я, и я, всем того же желаю. :Tender:

----------


## maknata

> давайте болтать для поднятия настроения хоть про картошку, хоть про секас......


А можно про красоту? Сегодня искала картинки с короваями, наткнулась на сайт и.. обомлела... Восхищаюсь мастерами своего дела! http://korovai.pp.ua/karaway-photo

----------


## Alenajazz

> с короваями,


Фу ты... Сначала прочитала: с коровами...  :Taunt:  Думаю, ну, Макната и эстетка - красоту в коровах нашла... А это про караваи, оказывается....

----------


## S1981

> А можно про красоту?


действительно красотища, могут же люди....... А у некоторых руки не из того места  :Aga:

----------


## maknata

Ага.. на украинском то "коровай", хотя и коровы могут быть красивыми, ну чем не симпатяшка?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> у некоторых руки не из того места


зато умеем что то другое :Blush2: да же ?



> красоту в коровах нашла..


 :Taunt: а что тёлочки очень даже ничего!!Алёна купила себе кружки с такими же сердечками как ты представила...вот сейчас мучаюсь ищу  подходящие фоточки,хочу мужу сюрпрайс сделать :Blush2:

----------


## S1981

Вот бы сейчас на тот лужок, где корова сидит.. :Smile3:

----------


## S1981

> зато умеем что то другоеда же ?


да же да же :Ok: 
Танюш, а в кружках ты и правда лучше всех получилась..... Алена молодец.

----------


## Долька лимона

Все наших учителей с праздником!!!  :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

Девочки, всегда с восторгом и умилением ждали появление первого зубика и у старшего сына, и у младшего..а сегодня..ЗУБИК ШАТАЕТСЯ!!!!! Ярику только 5 лет.. Смена временных зубов на постоянные. Кинулась читать статьи в инете..вродебы всё в норме..а глаза на мокром месте...Дети растут так быстро, а мы...стареем тааак быстро..

----------


## Princess_N

> сегодня..ЗУБИК ШАТАЕТСЯ!!!!!





> Дети растут так быстро, а мы...стареем тааак быстро..


Почему-то все плачут и грустят по этому поводу, а мне радостно. Растет моя девочка!!! И как-то не жалко мне ее, что детство заканчивается, я уже привыкла, что она - акселератка,  развивается своим ускоренным темпом :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Растет моя девочка!!!





> Дети растут так быстро, а мы..


Да чужие растут быстро,и собственные не отстают...жизнь идёт!В принципе и внуки не за горами.Только хочется одного мира во всём мире :Aga: А остальное мы для наших деток сделаем!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Наши "маленькие" отдыхают 



А это дочка с "детками"

----------


## sa-sha76

вот посмотрите моя старшая кошатница -дочка  что накопала в инете  .... да ещё говорит распечатай ..хочу над своим столом повесить ..ну и правда  чудо малыш...
[IMG]http://*********su/135135m.jpg[/IMG]
а вот это так просто картина маслом  ...наша флудилка 
[IMG]http://*********su/164830m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

ой ну не могу посмотрите на  это чудо  ..это дочка наверное про малыша думает .. ну не может же быть таких совпадений......

[IMG]http://*********su/154590m.jpg[/IMG]

это мы с единственным  мужчиной оставшимся во флудилке общаемся..
[IMG]http://*********su/174033m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> .когда страх проходит? Или он навсегда...


после сдачи экзамена по вожению....я в этом году летом училась ....и прошла через несколько стадий мыслей и психологического состояния...сейчас опишу:
1.Как здорово,всё так классно,а правила такие интресные( думала так 5 занятий,практики ещё не было)..
2.Да....и как же всё это можно запомнить...ну ничего надо учить..учить..учить..( думала  так 3 занятия,практики ещё не ыбло)
3.Вообще ничего не понимаю....и в голове одни опилки,наверное это не моё( думала так два занятия,но дома каждый день решала по 5-6 билетов)
4.О! Это я знаю,точно точно в билете такой был ответ...и это уже понимаю...надо же оказывается что-то остаётся в моём женской голове,скореебы за руль( думала так уже последующие теоритические занятия)
5 Как здорово,я зарулём...ой столько всего..всяких кнопочек,но вот спидометр я знаю...оброты двигателя тоже...(Первый день практики,знакомство с автомобилем)
6.Да...завести машигу пол беды, а вот тронуться и незаглохнуть это наверное не каждому дано....(это я так думала на 3 занятии на практике)
7.Ура! Завелась!!!Еду! Еду! ой где же тормаз....и почему его тяжело найти....что-то нога затреслась...наверное хватит....как же мужики ездят целыми днями у меня после 15 минут езды трясутся ноги и руки вспотели( это мысли с 4 занятия)
8.Господи,надо вспомнить как реключиться со второй на третью скорость....и не забыть нажать на педаль сцепления...нет...ноги и руки вместе работать не хотят...ну ничего не получается...всё хватит надо завязывать...это точно не для меня...И как тебе не стыдно ныть...ты что думаешь все стали асами после 3-4 занятий...соберись не ты первая не ты последняя и только нереветь....( думала я так 2-3 занятия практики)
9.Ура! Завелась родная и не пыхтит,плавно тронулись и скорость хорошо пеключила....и поворотник вовремя и в ту строну включила...как здорово неужели это Я!!!! И по змейке ровненько проехала,не одного столбика не сбила...Как же здорово за рулём!!!Какая молодец что не сбежала!!!
10.Вот светафор,так....жёлтый мегает....лучше подажду....
И вот так по тихоньку всё всталдо на свои места....конечно мне ещё ой как долико до профессионального водителя,но самое главное тренировки пусть не часовые,но каждый день...и всё будет хорошо....я сейчас так рада что отучилась)))) и у тебя всё получиться...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А это дочка с "детками"


Ириш,такие собачки классные))) как я люблю собак)))) какая стойка!))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Наши "маленькие" отдыхают


классно)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Только хочется одного мира во всём миреА остальное мы для наших деток сделаем!!!


 это точно)))когда смотришь по телевизору,где стреляют,есть нечего погромы....и думаешь...страшнее войны ничего нет))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Восхищаюсь мастерами своего дела! http://korovai.pp.ua/karaway-photo


 так красиво))))))))))))спасибо Наташ,надо же такие короваи бывают...я почему то думала что они только круглые....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> главное тренировки пусть не часовые,но каждый день...


Муж этот просесс называет жжж...попо-навоз :Taunt: 



> я сейчас так рада что отучилась)


Это точно!Без колёс,я вооще никуда бы не успела :Meeting: 



> у тебя всё получиться...


Мы(девочки)вообще лудше мужчин водим машину :Blush2: Сегодня оехали в город всем семейством,доча потребовала,чтобы я села за руль...а мужа выгнала на заднее сидение,она обожает ездить со мной,у мужчин манера вождения очень резкая,разогнался,рванул,успел,затормозил!Я могу до 15 светофоров прокатиться без остановки в зелёной волне,манипулируя мозгами и скоростными режимами,ну и естественно своевременными перестроениями.Ой!Какая я скромная :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Ой!Какая я скромная


Молодец, ты *Танюха*, во всём молодец!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Долька лимона

> я сейчас так рада что отучилась)))) и у тебя всё получиться...


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Спасибо, Вера! Твой пост  - просто бальзам на мою душу!!! А то у меня от страха мысль такая была:" Может не идти ...может я лучше денег на такси заработаю..." А теперь другая:" Отучусь обязательно! А буду водить или нет посмотрим..."

----------


## Курица

> Растет моя девочка!!!


и моя растёт:
[IMG]http://*********su/179197m.jpg[/IMG] 
Уже шляпа бабушкина "южная" впору))) :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я могу до 15 светофоров прокатиться без остановки в зелёной волне,манипулируя мозгами и скоростными режимами,ну и естественно своевременными перестроениями.Ой!Какая я скромная


 молодец))) Танюш, а утебя стаж вождения сколько? И ещё я всё про картошку...скажи пожалуйста сорт твоей картоши...муж сейчас в новосибирске,говорит что картошку продают...я вот всё семена хочу поменять....у меня она уже переродилась...какой сорт ему лучше купить...хоть знать название...буду тебе очень признательно за совет)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> и моя растёт:


тьфу-тьфу чтобы не сглазить...это наверное так здоров быть бабушкой? Танечка,делись мыслями и ощущениями.... :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Курочки делись мыслями и ощущениями....


Насколько здорово-только  поймешь, когда сама таковой станешь...А вот делиться-то вроде и времени особо нет :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Отучусь обязательно! А


Ты обязательно отучишся...и не слушай никого,всё будет нормально....я вообще пошла учиться в 40 лет....и ничего...у нас женщины учились в групее далеко за 50 и тоже нормально...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А вот делиться-то вроде и времени особо нет


но хоть чуть-чуть...пару слов))) у меня доке будет 19 лет...сама вышла в 20 лет замуж...и вот иногда так хочется стать бабушкой,но вот что это такое ....

----------


## Alenajazz

Вот я... С выпрямленными волосами...

[IMG]http://*********su/173828.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня прощаюсь с гитарой... Она мужнина. Но я к ней привыкла. А он её продаёт... И уже новую купил. Так что вот такие дела...

Бывшая гитара:

[IMG]http://*********su/179975.jpg[/IMG]

Новая гитара:

[IMG]http://*********su/145159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> С выпрямленными волосами...


 а с кудрявыми как?.ты следующий раз сфоткайся с кудряшками...иак хочется посмотреть))) Алёнчик,тебе очень гитара идёт))) а ты сама играешь на гитаре? У меня дочка играет и поёт)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты сама играешь на гитаре? У меня дочка играет и поёт)))


Сама не играю. Училась в музыкалке на фоно. Дочка у меня тоже поёт и играет на флейте. А вот муж - металлист. Группа у него своя. 



> а с кудрявыми как?


Есть два варианта. Сейчас скину:

1 вариант:

[IMG]http://*********su/176925.jpg[/IMG]

2 вариант:

[IMG]http://*********su/152351.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

А это моя страршая группа , некотрые детки в позапрошлом году выпустились...я с ними занималась 9 лет))))

----------


## вера денисенко

Так что-то хочется уже лето))) мне так нравиться вот эта Русалочка в Новороссийске на набережной)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Группа у него своя.


классно))) между прочим тебе с кудряшками классно)) у меня раньше тоже волос сильно вился,сейчас уже не так

----------


## Alenajazz

> тебе с кудряшками классно


Я в детстве с ними намучалась...

----------


## вера денисенко

А это я...правда очень  давно 24 года назад...тоже помню плойкой волосы выпрямляла....но сейчас мне больше нравиться ходить с кудряшками,но они уже не те(((

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я в детстве с ними намучалась...


 как мне это знакомо)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> А это я..


Красавишна!!!! Глаза кошачьи!

----------


## вера денисенко

*Alenajazz*, у тебя в группе сколько детей? С вас какое количество детей требуют?

----------


## Alenajazz

> у тебя в группе сколько детей? С вас какое количество детей требуют?


Зависит от года обучения. 
Первый год обучения - минимум 15 человек должно быть в группе, второй год - минимум 12.
У меня есть группа, где 30 человек. Я прихожу еле живая после работы с ними... И сделать две группы из них физически не могу. И никого не могу отчислить. Все смотрят умоляющими глазами... Жалко детей. Меня когда-то не взяли в детстве в 6 лет в танцевальный коллектив, сказали, что никогда танцевать не смогу, типа, чувства ритма нет... Я пошла в музыкалку и в спорт... А в хореографию пошла позже - в подростковом возрасте.  :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Красавишна!!!! Глаза кошачьи!


  ну ты скажешь тоже....а глаза,это как подведёшь...мы тогда толком и краситься ещё не умели)))) это у меня раньше такая шивелюра была....но что-то сейчас волосы не такие и на расчёске больше чем положено оставаться начали....вот думаю или витамины попить,но какие не знаю...или чем-то голову помазать надо..опять же тоже думаю чем?!)))

----------


## вера денисенко

*Alenajazz*, а у тебя ставка или больше? И сколько часов на ставку?

----------


## Alenajazz

> а у тебя ставка или больше? И сколько часов на ставку?


Больше ставки. Ставка у руководителя - 18 часов в неделю.
У меня просто две работы и два танцевальных коллектива. Поэтому, когда говорят: "Пойдём,* отдохнём, потанцуем*!" у меня начинается нервный смех....

----------


## Alenajazz

> витамины попить,но какие не знаю...или чем-то голову помазать надо..опять же тоже думаю чем?!)))


И то, и другое надо. Должно быть в комплексе. Есть лечение волос (в ампулах) Сходи в парикмахерскую - проконсультируйся. Волосы - показатель физического и психического здоровья.

----------


## вера денисенко

> и психического здоровья.


да с психикой у меня точно дипресия была два месяца(((



> Ставка у руководителя - 18 часов в неделю.


 у меня раньше тоже была ставка 18 часов,сейчас пока половина,но с ноября ещё добавиться 0,5 ставки...



> У меня просто две работы и два танцевальных коллектива.


 это тяжело....я два года работала на двух работах...не выдержала...так наработалась.что теперь хочу поседеть дома))) так соскучилась по дому,а то вся жизнь в мероприятиях....у меня в последнее время на слово"праздник" такая была реакция



> у меня начинается нервный смех....


 сейчас правда прихожу в норму,благодаря форуму,люблю наш кошкадром)))

----------


## вера денисенко

*Alenajazz*, завтра девчонки обалдеют..сколько мы с тобой здесь на флудили))) все наверное жаворонки,на работу рано вставать.....я сова и у меня занятия начинаются после обеда и то три дня в неделю))))))))))))класс!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> .я сова


 :Yes4: 




> занятия начинаются после обеда


 :Yes4: 
Но я работаю всего с одним выходным... И то: иногда именно в выходной назначаются важные концерты... И не откажешься.... Зато отгулы потом возьму и буду днюху праздновать в Карпатах!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> это тяжело....я два года работала на двух работах...


У всех хореографов по несколько работ. Работа у нас почасовая. Есть дни, когда три часа работаем, а есть, когда по 11 часов вкалываем...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Зато отгулы потом возьму и буду днюху праздновать в Карпатах!!!!


Классно))))))))))) я некогда не была в Карпатах))) сколько тебе стукнет,если не секрет?

----------


## Alenajazz

> сколько тебе стукнет,если не секрет?


ну вот, началось.... а так замечательно общались... Пошла я...

----------


## вера денисенко

> У всех хореографов по несколько работ.


это точно у меня подруга-хореограф,тоже день расписан по минутно....она говорит,что иногда даже забываешь что и где ставлю...на месте потом разбираюсь...это когда подтанцовки или массовки-танцы для концертов...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Пошла я...


 ну вот...так хорошо беседовали...беседовали...добеседовались))))))) до завтра))) сладких снов)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> так хорошо беседовали..


Во избежание недоразумений - не люблю два вопроса: сколько тебе лет? и сколько ты зарабатываешь? (особенно с добавлением "если не секрет") 
Как будто больше не о чем поговорить...  :Tu:

----------


## sa-sha76

девчоночки вы ж до 5 утра тыркали?..как же так себя не бережёте то а ?а как на работу ходите после такой ночи ?это ж нагрузка ..вот ведь совы то где...
[IMG]http://*********su/137021.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/184124.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а утебя стаж вождения сколько? И ещё я всё про картошку


вожу машину не много всего 2006!Зато экстримально,в год на спидометре получается под 70 тысяч км.Посему раз в 3 года меняю машину на новую.
Теперь про картошку,какой сорт не знаю,у меня их в этом году получилось 8 сажаем по 5 рядов.Есть сорта старинные,и 4 сорта покупали,благо сейчас всё продаётся.Смысл в  том,что каждый год одна даёт бешенный урожай,зато та,что отплоданосилась средненько,может наоборот уродиться в другой год.



> С выпрямленными волосами...


Хороша!И с гитарой и без :Ok: 



> 2 вариант:


Да в тот день ты выглядела шикарно,собственно и как всегда!!!



> А это моя страршая группа


Вера,а ты то же хореограф?Я смотрю мальчиков в группе много :Yes4: 



> 24 года назад


Да уж девечка такая :Blush2: 



> не люблю два вопроса: сколько тебе лет? и сколько ты зарабатываешь? (особенно с добавлением "если не секрет")


А меня раздражает фраза:"Ой,Татьяна,а ты кажется ещё похудела!"Убила бы!!!Я наоборот после сорока прибавила аж 3 кг,к годам 60-ти стану красавишной :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> в год на спидометре получается под 70 тысяч км


ОГО!!!! а где же это ты Таня столько накручиваешь????!!!......если не секрет, конечно(хи-хи-хи....)

Доброе Утро!

----------


## Славина

> Новая гитара


Хороша!  :Ok: 




> Вот я... С выпрямленными волосами...


А ты ещё лучше  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> А меня раздражает фраза:"Ой,Татьяна,а ты кажется ещё похудела!"Убила бы!!!Я наоборот после сорока прибавила аж 3 кг,к годам 60-ти стану красавишной


 :Taunt:  *Тань*, у меня та же проблема, я всегда весила 48 кг, сейчас 51 и когда мне говорят:
"Ой, ты ещё больше похудела!" А говорю:" Та вы шо  :Vah:  я ещё больше поправилась"  :Taunt: 

А как-то в кафе знакомая ко мне подходит и говорит: "Слушай, ну как тебе удаётся такую стройную фигуру сохранить?"
Я говорю:"Так жрать надо меньше!"
А она так удивлённо на меня глянула и говорит:"Да???"  :Blink: 
А я говорю:"Да!"  :Grin: 
А она:"А мы ЖРЁМ"  :Vah: 
И всё, больше она с глупыми вопосами ко мне не приставала   :Taunt: 

Всем доброго дня!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

ааааа...так хочу уже поболтать....аааааа...Но! пока буду только читать, как вы тут общаетесь. 

Не в тему вашей беседы, но понравилось :Grin: 




как это знакомо... :Grin: 

Ой, чего то загрузила, а не видно какие коменты там ему писали...вам видно? а мне чего то нет(((
Ну если че, то увидела здесь
http://www.porjati.ru/blog/destiny/4...a-youtube.html

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

и еще...Хочу себе на дверь студии повесить :Taunt: ...И таки да! доведут и повешу!



 :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Хочу себе на дверь студии повесить


я тоже себе на кабинет повешу:) только б с 10 утра на 8.30 исправить.. ручкой написать, что ли? :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А меня раздражает фраза:"Ой,Татьяна,а ты кажется ещё похудела!"Убила бы!!!


Эх, девоньки, мне бы ваши проблемы...тут и не жрешь...вроде бы...а вес прибавляется

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я тоже себе на кабинет повешу:)


А у меня с 9. Так начинают уже в 7 утра ломиться.... :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> не жрешь...вроде бы...а вес прибавляется


Ну вообще это дело очень индивидуальное, от многих факторов зависит.
У меня есть одна знакомая, ну просто нереально пухленькая, смотрит всегда на меня и говорит:
"А я была Ира, даже худее тебя!" А потом болезнь и всё, а от этого никто не застрахован.
Так что девочки, главное, чтобы здоровье было, а пухленький или худенький, это мелочи жизни всё.
Так что хочется пожелать всем ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ и ещё раз ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> начинают уже в 7 утра ломиться...


У нас бабушки в подъезде имеют манеру рано утром очень громко разговаривать по минут 40 на весь коридор и особенно любят под нашей дверью трындеть. Что-то нам это надоело...Вчера поздно возвращались, я устроила бабулькам "праздник"... На весь коридор прокричала несколько социалистических лозунгов из серии "Все на субботник!", "Даёшь пятилетку за два года!", "За связь без брака" и закончила актуальным "Нефиг утром орать под моей дверью!" Сегодня тишина - разговаривают в квартирах, а не на площадке лестничной или в коридоре общем, хоть и так же громко, как будто через реку разговаривают...  :Blink:

----------


## Славина

> бабушки в подъезде имеют манеру рано утром очень громко разговаривать


А у нас та же история, только под окнами, я уже писала про кошатник, который развели у нас под окнами и вот каждое утро в 7:00 эти "милосердные" дамочки идут кормить своё хозяйство и начинается гомон " У-лю-лю, мои маленькие, у-лю-лю, мои деточки", это с маленькими котятами и "А ну пошли отсюда, гады"  :Blink:  это на взрослых кошаков и каждый раз просыпаешься от одного и того же.
Пожалуй, я воспользуюсь твоим методом *Алёнка*, как-нибудь в 24:00  :Grin:  спасибки!

----------


## Alenajazz

> я воспользуюсь твоим методом Алёнка


А я ещё пакет с водой кидаю вниз. Такая бомбочка классная!  :Tender: 

Я летом часто вспоминаю фразу образную "тяжело в деревне без нагана...". Сейчас хоть нет под окнами этих посиделок с пивом и криками душещипательными... :Yes4:

----------


## Долька лимона

Привет! Маришка, спасибо за прикольный сайт. Ухохоталась... и вот какого симпотягу нашала:

Всем красивого тёплого хорошего осеннего настроения!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Как я люблю золотую осень!!!Сегодня сделала фоточки в своих владениях,это возле баньки ремантантная клубника,угощайтесь!

----------


## Nechaykat

> У нас бабушки в подъезде имеют манеру рано утром очень громко разговаривать по минут 40 на весь коридор и особенно любят под нашей дверью трындеть.


А у нас одна бабулька достала весь дом. Утром и вечером нормально, но около 12 ночи выходит на улицу и зовет своего кота  - на весь квартал слышно!!! И пока он не прибежит, волает, а то она без него спать не может.



> я уже писала про кошатник, который развели у нас под окнами


Девченки, я конечно люблю зверей, но это проблема! У нас псарню развели! 15 собак!!! И когда одна половина дома вызывает собачников, чтоб забрать зверей в питомник, вторая половина дома грудью встает на защиту, бьют стекла в машине собачников и с матами прогоняют! Это беда.

----------


## вера денисенко

> девчоночки вы ж до 5 утра тыркали?..как же так себя не бережёте то а ?а как на работу ходите после такой ночи ?это ж нагрузка ..вот ведь совы то где...


сашуль, как я люблю тови реплики)))))))))))))прямо обожаю))))))))) я не знаю как Алёна,пошла)))) у меня выходные)))) ура!!!!!!я сейчас пока работаю только три дня в неделю и то после обеда))) по этому с удовольствием общаюсь с вами))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, Танечка супер фотака))))))))))) а что это такое чёрное? это не рубероид случайно?...я тоже очень люблю золотую осень...но что-то у нас золотом и не пахнет)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Всем красивого тёплого хорошего осеннего настроения!!!


Спасибо)))) солнце унас будет только на выходные))) вот с нетерпением жду))) катёнок классный? Как занятия в автошколе?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а что это такое чёрное?


спец.покрытие для посадки клубники и не только,прекрасно пропускает влагу.однако сорняк через него почему то не растёт!очень тонкий,мне понравился :Yahoo:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера,а ты то же хореограф?Я смотрю мальчиков в группе много


нет я театрал ( режиссёр детского театра "Ника"...у меня обычно бывает так..влюбляются мальчики в одну девочку из моего коллектива и тоже начинают ходить,причём годами...а ещё говорят что у подростков быстро всё проходит...ни фига(извиняюсь за сленг)....ничего не проходит...а сейчас коллектив больше девочек,тоже только наоборот девочки влюбились  в мальчиков из моего коллектива....тоже уже 3 год ходят)))



> Ой,Татьяна,а ты кажется ещё похудела!"Убила бы!!!Я наоборот после сорока прибавила аж 3 кг,к годам 60-ти стану красавишной


 тоже так же...я на весы встаю...а там всё больше и больше((( а девчонки мои"Вер,поделись рецептом,на какой диете сидишь?" я конечно отшучиваюсь...но думаю наверное намекают что с моей фигурой что-то не то(((

----------


## вера денисенко

> спец.покрытие для посадки клубники и не только,прекрасно пропускает влагу.однако сорняк через него почему то не растёт!очень тонкий,мне понравился


классно))) мне тоже и Танюш,где его можно преобрести? Оно так и называется спец покрытие?

----------


## вера денисенко

*ТАТЬЯНА55*,  Танюш а ты это материал давно положила? Мне интересно,как он заморозки и первые морорзы без снега переносит?

----------


## S1981

Ура я сегодня первая буду. :Yahoo:  Доброго дня всем  :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

Сочиняю танец на музыку молдавского хард-кора. Музыка улётная. Я аж утром подорвалась пораньше. Сижу,  плейер слушаю и сочиняю. Параллельно общаюсь на форуме. Прямо Алёна Цезарь...  :Taunt:   :Meeting: 

Послушайте  эту музыку: Примэвара!!!! (Весна)

http://www.moskva.fm/play/2003/1303851600

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Примэвара!!!! (Весна)


Забавная,жаль,что слов не понимаю :Meeting: что то с еврейскими мативами?



> Мне интересно,как он заморозки


Клубнику пересадила той осенью...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Перед тем как убежать на работу, загадаю загадку. Опять фото. Один из них, мальчик домашний, балованный. Другой - серьёзный, служит в очень важном месте и домой приходит только на выходные. Что поделаешь, служба.... Кто есть кто?  :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Кто есть кто?


служака, наверное, на полу форму охраняет:)

----------


## Курица

> серьёзный, служит в очень важном месте и домой приходит только на выходные.


...потому и спит на диване - в короткие минуты отдыха, когда это можно сделать не в вольере... :Grin:  :Derisive: 
Так ведь, Ирин? 
Иначе -если всё наоборот- то это так прозрачно, что не стоило бы и загадку загадывать...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кто есть кто?


А у меня возникает вопрос,где 3 псина? :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

второй день сама не своя  ..всё понимаю должна взять себя в руки и не думать.но вот никак ..вчера .. у меня в соседях  умерла годовалая девочка..врачи ей поставили в годик прививку от клещевого  энцефалита...а у неё на фоне этого развился сахарный диабет..30 единиц разом поднялся сахар.. и вот ... всё..ничего не могли сделать .... в город увезли её даже а бесполезно...как доверять то врачам теперь ..

ребята так долго не могли зачать  ,потом трудно  вынашивала все 9 месяцев на сохранении..а теперь вот .
..не могу даже подойти к родителям девочки ..ком в горле слёзы градомочень им сочувствую  ..такая боль..из головы вообще не идёт .
.понимаю что Курочка сейчас бы мне уже командным голосом сказала  ...марш умываться..забудь и думай о своём малыше......
МУЖ У МЕНЯ ТОЖЕ КАК В ВОДУ ОПУЩЕННЫЙ ХОДИТ  ..не смог зайти в дом  туда....страшно ...горько...вот жизнь то...

блин в город 12 ехать к кардиологу , а тут вот такое ..да так рядом..да ещё  их знаешь так ...

----------


## KAlinchik

> меня в соседях умерла годовалая девочка


Сашунь,у меня в апреле этого года у кумовьев умер сынок в возрасте 4х месяцев...я плакала на похоронах так, что передать словами не возможно..
время лечит... мы в августе вывезли их на отдых, у них девочка старшая на год взрослее нашей Насти,кумовья понемногу отошли, но я помню это горе. Нет ничего страшнее когда мать переживает собственных детей, но всегда надо думать только о позитиве!Все пройдет, а тебе еще рожать! Думай о будущем, слышишь?!

----------


## sa-sha76

> Думай о будущем, слышишь?!


да Алиночка ты права ...время лечит ..Дай Бог им справится с этой бедой.. 
 сама то я ведь и не хотела писать сюда  ..думала справлюсь, а вот никак не получилось ..простите что на ночь глядя таким нехорошим поделилась..но с мужем не поговорить он запретил мне об этом даже думать..а как же не думать я же то же мать  
у них тоже есть старшая девочка ...как  у твоих родственников..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> второй день сама не своя  ..всё понимаю должна взять себя в руки и не думать.но вот никак .


Сашенька,солнышко наше!Может поплакать,легче станет?Ты завтра перед кордиологом заскочи в церковь,постой там,свечки поставь к Утали печали ,помолись если умеешь(я вот всегда просто разговариваю,своими словами)И самое главное постарайся пробраться и постоять,там где купол,обычно они там что то ставят...но насколько это возможно подойди,там умеротворяющая атмосфера на этом месте,становится легче....
И самое главное помни,что у *Вас всё будет прекрасно* :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мальчик домашний


на ковре




> серьёзный, служит в очень важном месте и домой приходит только на выходные.


на диване, ко всем, как говорят хореографы, СПИНОМ.  :Yes4: 





> что то с еврейскими мотивами?


 :Taunt: 





> на музыку* молдавского* хард-кора.

----------


## Славина

> второй день сама не своя


Смерть... всегда тяжело... тяжело и страшно, страшит неведение, а что там?
Многие думают, умер и душа улетела в рай и там себе живёт и радуется, но если ТАМ так хорошо, то почему мы боимся и не хотим умирать, боремся за свою жизнь до последнего дня, но ТУДА не хотим, как бы ни было там хорошо.
Тяжело осознавать и то, что был человек или человечек, а теперь его нет и не будет НИКОГДА!
Вот что шокирует в первую очередь.
А когда умирают детки, всегда думаешь почему и за что, в чём виноваты эти маленькие создания, ведь кому как не им только жить и жить.
Виноваты ли врачи, да бывает, но ведь и они имеют право на ошибку, хотя именно на них мы всегда возлагаем все наши последние надежды.
Конечно только время лечит боль, лечит, но не стирает ПАМЯТЬ. ПАМЯТЬ невозможно стереть.
Так что мы будем помнить тех, кого с нами нет, доброй памятью, а думать мы будем о живых.
Так что, *Сашенька*, думай о своём ребёнке и о себе, конечно то что случилось, вызвало у тебя шок, но ты постарайся успокоиться, ВСЁ ХОРОШО БУДЕТ!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Я сегодня сама не своя,у меня простой!!!праздник не сложился :Meeting: Пустила свою непотраченую энергию,на обработку отпусконых фотографий,уже отпечатала 500 фоток,а конца и края не видно :Blink: Дочь и муж заходили по очереди в комнату забирали фотки,вздыхали,ржали,рассматривали и говорили одну фразу  "хочу в отпуск!"А как я хочу?Так вот,меня как говориться попёрло :Yahoo: пошла в нэте пошарилась,свои ассоциации выставила :Aga: не знаю,может кто-то обидется?Хотя,на мой взгляд,там нет ничего обидного :Tender: но на всякий случай..

----------


## вера денисенко

> Ты завтра перед кордиологом заскочи в церковь,постой там,свечки


 можно поставить свечку если есть Матрёна Московская....она хорошо беременным женщинам помогает))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*sa-sha76*, ты правильно сдела что написала....одна монашка с церкви мне как-то сказала.что всё всегда нужно проговаривать и обязательно кому-то чтобы услышать ответ...так как сказанное тобой слово-это выплеснутая инергия,она должна уйти а в ответ ты получаешь уже положительную инергию...пусть даже посредством форума)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> ,свои ассоциации выставила


Отличные ассоциации! Ещё жду!

----------


## вера денисенко

> отпусконых фотографий,


Танюш,а где отдыхали? выложи хоть несколько сюда фотографий)))) надо сходить в ассоциации))) у меня сегодня нет...так плохо работает...очень медленно...

----------


## Alenajazz

> нет...так плохо работает...очень медленно...


НЕ только у тебя, у меня тоже тупит. Но я параллельно ещё и футбол смотрю. Наши со Словакией играют. Муж экипировался: футболка сборной России, зенитовский шарфик (другого нет) Так и сидит в шарфе, а у нас жарища - опять лето вернулось!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Кто есть кто?


тот кто на диване домашний,а тот кто на полу служебный...я конечно так думаю изсходя из собственного опыта...у меня есть домашняя собака и на улице алобайчик....так вот когда мы его отпускаем и он забигает домой,то он ложиться на полу на диван мы ему не разрешаем и он это знает, да и домашняя не пускает... у каждого своё пространство))) Ириш,буду с нетерпением ждать отгадку)))

----------


## Славина

> у меня сегодня нет...так плохо работает...очень медленно.


У меня сегодня тоже странички, ну оооочень долго открываются.

----------


## вера денисенко

> НЕ только у тебя, у меня тоже тупит. Но я параллельно ещё и футбол смотрю.


 у меня в комнате  где комп стоит телевизора нет((( вам везёт))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> вам везёт


Ага. У нас однокомнатная. И то не наша. Снимаем.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Ага. У нас однокомнатная. И то не наша. Снимаем.


как мне нравиться твоя манера общаться))))))))))

----------


## sa-sha76

девочки помогите  ..очень срочно ..на завтра подруга попросила провести у мамы её юбилей..хоть 3-4 часа..я объяснила ей ситуацию..что я не в  состоянии вообще.... 
в общем тупо 2 часа сижу и голова никак не варит..не могу..ступор..нужно подарить шикарные  шторы ...какие супер- пупер  индивидуально пошитые ..в общем. ..юбилярше 65 и дочь ей на окно в соседней комнате  повешает эти  портьеры минут за 15 до поздравления.как сюрприз....
.что можно сделать ?  ну помогите .. сама  сегодня стихи написать не могу  и думаю что ей лучше как то с юмором всё это сделать..завтра подружка перед юбилеем заскочит а у меня никаких мыслей..вообще..
ну ткните куда нибудь меня  ......

----------


## вера денисенко

*Славина*, Ириш у тебя ава классная)))

----------


## вера денисенко

*sa-sha76*, Сашенька зотоце,ты не переживай)))самое главное знать кто она была по профессии,её хоббии,песни...её детей и родню...вот сдесь посмотри там много чего есть, а фрму можешь взять "От всей души" так как временни нет на подготовку  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EF%EB%FF%F8%E8

----------


## sa-sha76

> У меня сегодня тоже странички, ну оооочень долго открываются.


у меня что то вообще не открываются ...и спасибки не уходят...... так что пойду в свой архив копаться ..может что и нарою...она банковский работник..ой ну вот именно сейчас и прижало то ..когда туплю по полной программе..

 всё пошла спать ..может с утра что то сообразится....всем спок ночи..!

----------


## Alenajazz

> как мне нравиться твоя манера общаться


ещё многие_ в восторге_  :Taunt:  от моего характера, на что я отвечаю, что у меня характер не плохой, он у меня просто есть.  :Taunt: 

Вера, а я спросить тебя хотела_ про курорт Янган-Тау. Что скажешь про него?????_ Были на конкурсе с танцевальным коллективом оттуда, приглашали нас приехать, отдохнуть у них.
А ещё мне понравилась башкирская водка и башкирский мёд. Нас угощали. Водку не пью, но любопытство пересилило (решила, что вряд ли ещё такая возможность представится) 
Вот солисты с того коллектива:

[IMG]http://*********su/258309.jpg[/IMG]

А это я с участником башкирского ансамбля (примеряю меха)  :Grin: :

[IMG]http://*********su/242949.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Пять утра. А я не сплю. 
Выспалась с вечера. Организм после работы просто вырубился. Пойду, кофе попью и спать. Кого-то кофе бодрит, а меня - умиротворяет.*  :Tender: 
_Раз я самая первая сегодня в Флудористане, то: С добрым утром, страна!!!!!_* Бегом в визуализации: вы там в виде подушек и бокалов!*

----------


## ленсанна

> Раз я самая первая сегодня в Флудористане, то: С добрым утром, страна!!!!!


Опа, забрела сюда случайно,а  не только я не сплю...(я вчера думала, что в очередной раз комп угробила),  дай думаю с утреца ,а тут уже  такие хорошие пожелания!! С добрым утром ! Ну теперь в ассоциации.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Бегом в визуализации:


Классные бокальчики да и подушки прикольные :Ok: 
*sa-sha76*, У меня белочки только такие...я их нашла в поисковике "фото животных" :Meeting:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ...потому и спит на диване - в короткие минуты отдыха, когда это можно сделать не в вольере...


Ты как всегда мудра.  :Yes4: 





> А у меня возникает вопрос,где 3 псина?


наверное, на кровати  :Taunt:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*sa-sha76*, Сашуля, дорогая, конечно, горе большое. Но считается, Что слезами и плачем мы делаем хуже для ушедших, отвлекаем их, задерживаем. Увы, никого это не минует. Только у каждого свой срок. Отпусти разумом. И думать нужно о живых и о тех, кто вот-вот появится. Ты ему радость должна сейчас нести.





> нужно подарить шикарные  шторы ...какие супер- пупер  индивидуально пошитые .


А что если в виде загадок подвести к подарку?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Меня вчера на свадьбе обозвали новым словом. Жених в конце спасибки говорил, а потом сказал - Вы тамада - энтузиаст. А я задумалась, может, я их слишком напрягала, раз такое слово прилепил. Хотя свадьба молодёжная была, гости-мечта и активное их привлечение шло только в радость. А до этого свадьба была возрастная. И соответственно строилась иначе, больше на лирике и душевных моментах. Брат жениха из Москвы в конце ручку целовал, благодарил, рассказывал, как на свадьбе у сына молодёжь чуть тамаду не побила за ведение. А потом добавил - а вот вы молодёжную не потянете. Вот и пойми этих гостей. Работаешь конкретно на контингент гостей, а всё равно найдут, к чему бы прицепиться.  :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А что если в виде загадок подвести к подарку?


умничка !  Я ТАК И СДЕЛАЛА   в виде загадок.... ПЯТЬ МИНУТ НАЗАД ПОДРУЖКА БЫЛА  у меня ....всё забрала ...довольна.. получилось в целом не плохо..  



> Увы, никого это не минует.


да  действительно на то она и жизнь..но пусть такие несчастья нас не находят.... сегодня всю ночь не могла уснуть  , сон не шёл  а утром  встала  ..зашла  на форум......и поняла........, что всё бывает в жизни   и у меня у самой сейчас двое  деток...  почти три  ..их надо оберегать ,а не думать о чём то ..

спасибо вам девочки .!!!.я  с вами правда быстрей обмозговала это всё..ежели бы сама в себе всё держала..спасибо вам  и здоровья вам  и всем вашим родным и близким...!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> а всё равно найдут, к чему бы прицепиться.


На днях одна мама привела свою дочку в коллектив танцевальный. Объясняю, что набор закончен и что у нас набор в коллективы до 10 сентября (новички) Кто уже имеет хореографическую подготовку - просмотр и конкурсный отбор до декабря возможен. А вашу дочь смогу взять только на следующий год в сентябре, когда буду набирать новую группу.
Мама не может этого принять и говорит, что ничего страшного, пусть ребёночек потанцует. Когда понимает, что "номер не проходит", спрашивает: "А у вас что за танцы?" Объясняю. Мама решает сказать своё "фи": "А мне такие не нравятся!"
 Тут меня уже рвёт на клочки-на-тряпочки (беседуя с ней, задерживаю занятие у бэби-группы - дети 4-5 лет): "А при чём здесь вы? Танцевать-то вашей дочери! Нужно, чтобы ей нравилось!" (ребёнку как раз моё направление и импонирует)

Но... Этого ребёнка я в коллектив не возьму... Из-за мамы... Потому как многое зависит от родителей и их отношения. А командовать на корабле должен один капитан.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Этого ребёнка я в коллектив не возьму... Из-за мамы...


А вдруг, это такой талант, каких ещё у тебя не было и больше не будет.  :Taunt:  Бывает, что судьба испытывает нас в виде препятствий, например в виде МАМЫ.  :Vah:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот каждый раз, как здесь пишу, в голове мысль - ведь для новичков уголочек. И я сюда же почти с 4-летним стажем. Тоже препятствие на пути.  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А вдруг, это такой талант, каких ещё у тебя не было и больше не будет.


К сожалению, мы работаем в первую очередь не с детьми, а с их родителями... Потому как раскрыться таланту помогают в том числе и материальные средства родителей на костюмы, поездки на конкурс и *невмешательство родителей в творческий процесс.* А здесь сразу видно, что будет сплошное "фи". Это очень мешает работе. Из двух зол выбираю меньшее. А испытаний судьбы в виде МАМЫ мне достаточно и так. Но есть такие мамы, неадекватные слова и действия которых можно пропустить мимо ушей и найти общий язык с ними, но *это не тот случай.* 
Свою психику надо беречь. Как ведущий выбирает клиентов после беседы, так и хореограф выбирает клиентов среди будущих танцоров - но опираясь на атмосферу в семье. Мы очень плотно общаемся, практически в одной связке - как говорят альпинисты. Поэтому люди нужны надёжные. Ведь впереди поездки в другие города и страны!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Вычитала в интернете довольно-таки интересные подписи внизу сообщений:

*

_Мама, в холодильник меня срочно положи - пропадаю я!_

_Красота не спасёт мир. Я отказалась. Выкручивайтесь сами._

_Будет и наша улица на вашем празднике!_

_Крылья - в стирке, нимб - на подзарядке!_

_Я знаю пароль
Я вижу ананас
Я верю, что еноты
Придут спасать нас!_

*И моё самое любименькое:*

_Кто-то хочет быть любимым
Кто-то хочет полюбить
Ну а я пойду на кухню
чё похавать замутить!_

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как ведущий выбирает клиентов после беседы, так и хореограф выбирает клиентов среди будущих танцоров -


Аленка, есть одна огромная разница: мы клиентов видим в первый и последний раз, а тебе со своими работать годами!

----------


## Alenajazz

> мы клиентов видим в первый и последний раз, а тебе со своими работать годами!


В том-то и дело! Поэтому я и выбираю тщательнее!

----------


## Alenajazz

У всех проблемы с заходом на форум и скоростью???? Или только у меня????  :Tu:

----------


## KAlinchik

> У всех проблемы с заходом на форум и скоростью???? Или только у меня????


у меня тоже самое....

----------


## Славина

> У всех проблемы с заходом на форум и скоростью?


У меня тоже.

----------


## Славина

> Я знаю пароль
> Я вижу ананас
> Я верю, что еноты
> Придут спасать нас



У меня чуток по-другому

Я знаю пароль 
Я вижу ориентир
Ещё 50 грамм
И я спасу мир.

Это точно про меня сегодня  :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Всем флудильщикам скорость ограничили


Опа! А чё так???  :Blink:  За что такое наказание? Мы же самые позитивные!!!!  :Yes4:   :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всем флудильщикам скорость ограничили


Так это оказывается не только у меня проблемы?! Всем доброй ночи! Пришла с сегодняшней свадьбы. Свадьба удалась. Вот фоток немного:
Перед началом банкета.
[IMG]http://*********su/228367.jpg[/IMG]
Вот как стараются побольше откусить!
[IMG]http://*********su/252942.jpg[/IMG]
ЭХ! И жить хорошо и жизнь хороша!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/227342.jpg[/IMG]
Серенада для любимой. С чувством!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/248833.jpg[/IMG]
В конце вечера муж щелкнул меня одну
[IMG]http://*********su/224257.jpg[/IMG]
и с молодыми. 
[IMG]http://*********su/199681.jpg[/IMG]
Кстати, невеста - Маша а жених - Саша. Свидетели - Маша и Саша! Тамада - Маша, музыкант( мой муж) Саша! Спасибо огромное Тане-Курочке! Она мне подарила замечательную кричалку, используя это тройное совпадение имен. Невеста и жених были просто в восторге! Гости тоже! Спасибо, Танечка!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*rugej*, Машхен! Красавишна!!!! :Tender: 
_А я опять "луначу".... 
После работы сразу вырубаюсь, потом подрываюсь в два часа ночи и такой бодрячок...
Наверняка уже Татьяна проснулась. Омск - доброе утро! И вся планета - тоже!!!!_

----------


## Alenajazz

Форум в 4.20 утра работает замечательно! Может, всё уже наладили???? А то в объявлении сказано, что:
*Уважаемые пользователи! В связи с техническими работами на сервере, форум работает нестабильно.
Приносим свои извинения и просим набраться терпения!*

----------


## sa-sha76

> rugej, Машхен! Красавишна!!!!


точно ..красотуля такая..очень хорошо выглядишь Маша ...

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО УТРА !вчера вечером готовили дичь (утку рябчика и вальдшнепа  )готовила  я с яблоками а сегодня муж решил нам праздник устроить готовит шашлыки погода   чудесная ... так тепло......  утро а у нас 14 градусов уже....
так что у нас позитивный выходной...
всем хорошего настроения и скорейшего выправления работы форума, а то как то тоскливо по 5 раз на спасибку а она не хочет...почему не хочет не понятно.....я то же хочу..сказать спасибо   ......

----------


## Курица

> у нас 14 градусов уже....
> так что у нас позитивный выходной...


А у нас шёл небольшой дождик, но он не помешал выехать с ребятами в красивое местечко Старый Изборск, один из древнейших городов русских, о котором в Википедии сказано так:
_По преданию, Изборск основан Словеном, сыном Гостомысла, давшим ему имя Словенск, изменённое потом в честь Избора, сына Словена. По словам летописи, в 862 году Изборск достался Трувору (младшему брату Рюрика), который был первым его князем, хотя и недолго._ 
Там есть, помимо крепости, Словенские ключи, а ещё-Городищенское озеро, которое не замерзает зимой, и на нем даже остаются зимовать лебеди. Вот их-то кормить мы и отправились на школьном автобусе. 
Несколько фото-для вас:
[IMG]http://*********su/208823m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********su/203703m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/242614m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/226248m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/210888m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********su/233419m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********su/223179m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********su/214987m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Свадьба удалась.


Маша,ты красавица и умница,фоточки-суперпозитив!
Флудилка,ПРИВЕТ!!!только что смогла войти,целый день,никак :Meeting: 
Я уже на измене,думаю,всё,кирдык,не то что забанили-вааще вычеркнули из жизни форума :Vah: Ну я же там ассоциации выставляла :Blush2: думаю,всё кого то зацепила :Yes4: И что вы думаете...такая тоска взяла!Я оказывается очень по кошкадрому скучаю :Girl Blum2: Вот всегда у меня так..если любовь,то безответная :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я тоже пока сейчас сюда не попал, беспокоился о дальнейшей жизни


Ну однако жизнь помаленьку налаживается :Yahoo: 



> А где Ирина Славина?


Воот сразу же видно о ком ты беспокоился :Blush2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> все ли с утра правильно сделала


Блин,а я об этом не подумала?Надо срочно спасать Иринку...пошли вмажем и ..она будет не одинока :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Курица

> Я о коллеге переживаю. Накануне она инфу кинула, что до спасения мира не хватило 50 грамм. Как профи в этом вопросе, беспокоюсь - все ли с утра правильно сделала





> Блин,а я об этом не подумала?Надо срочно спасать Иринку...пошли вмажем и ..она будет не одинока


Ну и темку флудильщики затронули :Vah: ...Счас спою :Derisive: :

Я сегодня не такой как вчера,
 Я веселый и немного хмельной.
 Ты заначку всю мою забрала,
 И ушел тогда опять я в запой.

 В поле, в поле, в поле не ищите вы меня,
 Болен, болен, болен буду я четыре дня.
 Сколько, сколько, сколько выпью я не знаю сам,
 Но на опохмелку хватит мне всего сто грамм.

 Не ругайся, не брони ты меня,
 Что по жизни непутевый такой.
 Дай-ка лучше мне всего три рубля,
 И тогда навеки буду я твой.

 В поле, в поле, в поле не ищите вы меня,
 Болен, болен, болен буду я четыре дня.
 Сколько, сколько, сколько выпью я не знаю сам,
 Но на опохмелку хватит мне всего сто грамм.

 Я тебя, родная, буду любить,
 Я тебя, родная, буду беречь.
 Может, брошу я когда-нибудь пить,
 Чтоб здоровье свое все же сберечь.

 В поле, в поле, в поле не ищите вы меня,
 Болен, болен, болен буду я четыре дня.
 Сколько, сколько, сколько выпью я не знаю сам,
 Но на опохмелку хватит мне всего сто грамм.


Шуточная пародия на песню 
 О. Газманова "Свежий ветер" (источник -Дом Солнца)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Дай-ка лучше мне всего три рубля,
>  И тогда навеки буду я твой.


Это такое "счастье"ещё и покупать за свои деньги надо?

----------


## Курица

> Это *такое "счастье"*ещё и покупать за свои деньги надо?


[IMG]http://*********su/233438.jpg[/IMG] 

Представляешь- ДА! :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Курица*, Вот если бы кот был чуть левее,это был бы Андрей :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Курица*, Татьяна, обалдеть!  :Blink: Настоящие лебеди!!!!  :Vah: Я их никогда не видела....  :No2: Тэт-на-тэт, так сказать, а не на картинке...  :Tu: Надо как-нибудь посетить ваши края - это же такая история, старина...  :Aga: 
 :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Вот если бы кот был чуть левее,это был бы Андрей


согласна...ты про ноги, Тань? :Grin: 
Андрюш, такие ножки тебе ...как...нравятся? :Grin: 
http://www.kleo.ru/gallery/slenderlegs/S0066/4.jpg

----------


## Alenajazz

У дамочки, которая развешивает бельё, очень спортивные ноги, икры специфические и наблюдается  завал на большой палец - лыжница, наверное...  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Надо как-нибудь посетить ваши края - это же такая история, старина...


Да, алён,,СЕДАЯ старина!
Вот тут, смотри:http://pechori.ru/ чуть вниз листанёшь-фильм короткий про наш монастырь...Если интересно.

----------


## Alenajazz

> интересно.


*Да. Очень! Пока, в ближайшее время, распланированы поездки... И они все в другую сторону...
Но очень хочу и буду планировать. Дорога больше двух суток. Тут с наскоку не решишься... С удовольствием посмотрела по ссылке, почитала легенды. Спасибсон!*

----------


## Славина

> Пришла с сегодняшней свадьбы. Свадьба удалась. Вот фоток немного:


*Машуля*, ну ты просто ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!!!! :Tender:  Платье смотрится бомбовски!!! Королева!!! :Ok: 

Люди, я с вами!!!  :Yahoo: 
Меня вот только пустили на форум. А как оказывается без *ВАС* плохо  :Tu:  ну просто невыносимо  :Yes4: 
Докладую: мир спасён, я тоже!  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мир спасён


Ты таки дала согласие спасти мир своей красотой????

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я бы вот так предпочел.


тут такой...жесть нашла

Андрей,ты у нас спец по ногам..это дама?

Вообще то я в начале хотела вот это поставить :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> Ты таки дала согласие спасти мир своей красотой????


Ой, чего только не сделаешь после 3 по 0,5, отаких, как у меня в руках  :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Но очень хочу и буду планировать. Дорога больше двух суток. Тут с наскоку не решишься...


когда решишь ехать- я-к твоим услугам,Алён, можешь не сомневаться!У нас в Скобаристане есть что посмотреть, поверь!
Помимо СЕДОЙ старины... у нас же Пушкин нашел своё последнее пристанище -здесь его могила, недалеко от родового имения,сельца Михайловского,что у голубой Сороти стоит...
http://autotravel.ru/phalbum.php/10093/144

----------


## Alenajazz

> 3 по 0,5


А нам привезли коньяк из Украины. Подарили позавчера, а вчера мы его уже начали дегустировать  :Yahoo:  (надо же, всего один раз сказали, что любим этот коньяк, а люди запомнили...)  :Blink:

----------


## Джина

Всем привет!!! я тоже прорвалась на форум!!! Ура!!!
 Ириш, спасать мир - это святая обязанность. Главное




> Ой, чего только не сделаешь после 3 по 0,5


чтоб утром не было вот так
[IMG]http://*********su/206822.jpg[/IMG]

Алена, подушка просто прелесть, Я понимаю, что ассоциациия, но по жизни обожаю бокалы на длинных ножках. Мне подруга вот такую красоту подарила в кол 6 шт. Пришлось поменять вкус и начать пить вино, чего раньше не делала  :Yahoo: 
[IMG]http://*********su/203749.jpg[/IMG]

Ну, а это для всех любителей золотой осени
[IMG]http://*********su/248807.jpg[/IMG]
Это сегодня днем, а сейчас начался маленький дождик. :Tu:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Алёна любительница кофе

Иринка 3 по 0,5

Классное фото

----------


## Славина

> Иринка 3 по 0,5


 :Taunt:  *Тань*, эт чё уже ассоциации пошли. :Grin: 

Так, побегу я туда тоже гляну  :Yes4: 
*Тань*, а за кошечку-модницу спасибки, похоже, прикольно  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

Ой, чёт у меня глюкануло опять  :Blink:  хоть бы пронесло

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ой, чёт у меня глюкануло опять


А у меня наоборот хоть какая-то скоростишка появилась. Хотя до 22-00 зайти на форум не удавалось. Зато сейчас странички листаются! :Yahoo:  Чего давно не наблюдалось!
Всем добрый вечер! Спасибо за комплименты и добрые слова! :Blush2: Мррррррррррррррррррррррррр!
Тоже хочу в ассоциации сходить! Вот ить Богиня нас всех раззадорила!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Сбегала в игры, посмотрела. Интерееееееееееесно, увлекательно! Хочется с вами поболтать, пока сообщения отправляются, а никого не видать. :Meeting: 
Ален, а у нас некоторые изменения. Уговорила( точне запилила) мужа и он занялся ремонтом ванной комнаты. Ворчит, но делает потихоньку. Эх, были б заказы, остальной ремонт продвинулся бы - стимул есть! Но, к сожаленью, сезон закончился и глухо совсем. У кого не спрашиваю - затишье, все хандрят и ждут сезон 2012. А я еще надеюсь на новогодние корпоративы. Хотя у нас экономят на всем, экономическая жизнь в городе совсем заглохла, все большие предприятия почти стоят или распроданы. В основном все занимаются торговлей и сдают в аренду помещения где раньше люди работали РУКАМИ, делали что-то, а не продавали чье-то готовое. Печально и обидно на все это смотреть, столько предприятий у нас, что город мог сам себя обеспечивать всем: несколько хлебо-заводов и пекарен,молочный завод, мясокомбинат, бойня, швейная, трикотажная, обувная фабрики, завод химического машиностроения, приборостроительный завод, завод"Металлист"(эмалированная и алюминиевая посуда), завод котельно-механический, пищевик( пиво, газированные напитки) и т.д. и т.п. назвала основные. Что за жизнь!

----------


## Славина

> Хочется с вами поболтать, пока сообщения отправляются, а никого не видать.


*Машулька*, я здесь дорогая! Задержалась в теме одной, сейчас ссылку дам, уржалась, аж голова заболела, вот на досуге глянешь, спасибо Наташе Макнате.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...0-%F1%E2%E5%F2

У нас тоже сейчас спад, одна свадьба в ноябре и два юбилея на горизонте, но я не отчаиваюсь, так как у нас с утра может быть пусто, а к вечеру уже густо, вот вчерашний свободный день использовали с пользой для себя, вышли на природу, погодка была супер, ну там, шашлык и прочие удовольствия, о которых вы уже знаете  :Blush2:   :Grin: 

А и выпускной у нас уже заказан на 12 мая  :Yes4: 

Все разбежались и я тогда побежала спатки. Всем доброй ночи!!!

*Алёнка*, узнаёшь подпись на аве, я кстати недавно на неё тоже наткнулась и она мне тоже приглянулась  :Yes4:   :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> узнаёшь подпись на аве


Ага!  :Yes4: 




> а у нас некоторые изменения.


Это хорошие изменения.

А я чего появилась-то в ночи... Я же выспалась.  :Grin: 
Готова общаться!!!!  :Yes4:  :Grin:  Завтра у меня целый день выходной!!!! От рассвета до заката!!!!  :Grin:  Планирую сходить на какую-нибудь выставку.
Сочинила танец, он супер-мега-массовый.... :Blink:  Там будут танцевать дети со всех групп (кроме бэбиков, наверное, а может и их тоже включу в номер, ещё подумаю..) да ещё и с двух моих танцевальных коллективов. Это я себе на творческий юбилей готовлю. Прямо про меня номер... "Говорил ли тебе кто-то, что ты похожа на лето..." - такой текст есть... Ну и далее сравнение идёт с птицей, с ветром. Называется "Любить ветер"

----------


## Alenajazz

> это дама?


нет, это мужчина...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А я чего появилась-то в ночи... Я же выспалась.


привет))) привет))) начному спутнику)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Хочется с вами поболтать,


 Машенька,тебе очеь идёт платье в котором ты вела свадьбу))))) ты покупала или шила на заказ?



> Эх, были б заказы,


 обязательно будут))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, Танюш,такие прикольные фотографии,особенно где спит помоему уже готовый  кот)))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> вот вчерашний свободный день использовали с пользой для себя, вышли на природу, погодка была супер, ну там, шашлык и прочие удовольствия, о которых вы уже знает


замечательно)))) я тоже два выходных провела в лесу,ходида с подругой за грабами))) столько грибов я ещё не видела))) правда я не очень в них разбираюсь))) долго варила почти 4 часа,потом сама по пробовала вроде пока ничего сижу,уже прошло 6 часов, надеюсь что не отравилась)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Пришлось поменять вкус и начать пить вино, чего раньше не делала


 классные бакальчики)))Таня а ты какое вино предпочитаешь?

----------


## Alenajazz

> начному спутнику


сначала не поняла о чём речь... Это ты с мАсковским Акцентом сказала???  :Taunt: 
Вера, так что там с моим вопросом про курорт Янган-Тау????? (предыдущие странички пролистни, плиз!!!!)

----------


## Славина

> правда я не очень в них разбираюсь))) долго варила почти 4 часа,потом сама по пробовала вроде пока ничего сижу,уже прошло 6 часов, надеюсь что не отравилась)))


 :Blink:  *Вера*, зачем так пугать людей. 

*Вера*, приёммм!

Всем доброе утро!!!

У нас идет дождь.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Всем доброе утро!!!


Привет. Пью кофе-гляссе. Которое с мороженым. У нас пасмурно, но дождика нет. Тепло.* Вера, откликнись!!!!*

----------


## Джина

> ты какое вино предпочитаешь?


Пить вино я стала около года, поэтому много попробовать не успела :Vah: Но нравится полусладкое, шампанское тоже люблю полусладкое. Но из того, что пробовала - понравилось белое полусладкое "Алазанская долина".
 А у нас ночью шел маленький дождик, а сейчас все просыхает.У меня окна выходят на противоположенные стороны. Так с одной стороны небо серое, а с другой светло - серое даже немного солнечный свет просвечивает. Хотелось бы , чтобы на другой стороне тоже просвет был. Хотя тепло + 18.

Вера, ты , конечно смелая женщина, но все же откликнись.Как себя чувствуешь?

----------


## S1981

Привет любимой флудилке. Ужас, что творилось в выходные с форумом, после 15 попытки попасть, бросила это дело. а у вас вижу тут все нормально было. Мне одной так не повезло? :No2:  У нас тоже дождик, ветер с порывами и холодно, 6 градусов. Пью кофе,правда мороженого в офисе нет, а так глясе очень люблю. Девочки,а куда у нас Санька пропала? Что -то давно ее не видать

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мне одной так не повезло?


У всех проблемы были с заходом на форум. Потому как были технические работы на форуме. Сейчас он восстановлен.  :Yahoo:

----------


## S1981

> А как у тебя с заказами?


Теперячо не то шо давича....... :No2: никак..... я уже совсем надежду потеряла, и апатия какая-то, костюмы не ищу, сценарии не придумываю, короче пи.пи.пи.пи.......  :Tu:  Вот все думаю, сама наверное накаркала, когда август и первую половину сентября приходилось без выходных работать (неделю на основной работе, потом на свадьбах) в тайне мечтала хоть недельку отдохнуть, шашлычка поесть да водочки попить с товарисчами.... вот тебе и затянувшийся отпуск..... Срочно надо что-то менять или я совсем отупею.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Срочно надо что-то менять или я совсем отупею.


Неееееееееееее! Не у тебя одной! У меня тоже совсем глухо! Ни одного звонка. Грущу.
Ну да ладно! Всем привет! Все, понимаешь, кофе пьют. Пойду тоже глотну горяченького! Потом на работу. А вечерком забегу, почитаю чего вы успеете нафлудить! Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня тоже совсем глухо! Ни одного звонка. Грущу.


А вы вспомните, как летом пахали - как папа Карло!!! Распределите равномерно на весь год мысленно все праздничные мероприятия. И получится, что каждый месяц и неделю у вас что-то было! А это значит, что нет повода для грусти. Это у нас (хореографов) летом есть повод для грусти - дети все разъезжаются на отдых и мы остаёмся вообще без работы и кладём зубы на полку. Тем более у вас есть основная работа. Так о чём грустим??????

----------


## S1981

Алена, хотела с тобой проконсультироваться, как со специалистом: моя дочь, 9 лет, деревянный буратинка, не гнется, пластики ноль, одним словом вся в меня. Есть ли смысл отдавать ее в хореографию, понятно что танцора из нее не получится, но для общего развития?

----------


## Джина

Вот и я подтянулась с чашечкой кофе и огромной коробкой конфет(хоть бы золотуха не началась), которую с любовью вручила невеста на субботней свадьбе. Свадебный сезон пошел на спад, но в эту субботу у на с в городе столько было свадеб!!! День города, прекрасная погода - что ещё надо для свадебного дня.
 В этом году на 11.11.11. тоже огромный спрос или не очень хочется в холод расписываться? У меня пока глухо. А у вас?

----------


## S1981

http://narod.ru/disk/25058505000/P1120896.MOV.html
Вот видео с ее выпускного,(последние детки, которых я выпустила) она в сиреневом платье, с пучком на голове, вторая пара..... Конечно танец не очень удачный, других к сожалению продемонстрировать не могу, но и здесь видно, что она совсем не гнется. Алена, посоветуй пожалуйста :Tender:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вы вспомните, как летом пахали - как папа Карло!!!


а мы летом расслаблялись, зато сейчас как папа Карло...Это наверное от местности зависит. Летом сплошные посты, овощи еще не созрели, "мясо" не выросло :Grin:  вот с конца августа и до рождественского поста все давай свадьбы играть.





> Распределите равномерно на весь год мысленно все праздничные мероприятия. И получится, что каждый месяц и неделю у вас что-то было!


Точно Алён! Но хочется, чтобы равномерно все было, а не получается. :Meeting: 



> Тем более, скоро Новый Год. Думать надо крепко, программу готовить.


Это точно!

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> моя дочь, 9 лет, деревянный буратинка, не гнется, пластики ноль, одним словом вся в меня. Есть ли смысл отдавать ее в хореографию, понятно что танцора из нее не получится, но для общего развития?


Во-первых, ты не можешь с уверенностью сказать, что дочь твоя не гнётся - ты не специалист в этом вопросе. Во-вторых, нужно найти специалиста, который дышит одним воздухом - то есть, с кем найдёте общий язык, так как каждый ученик ищет своего учителя, а учитель - своего ученика. Далее: есть масса упражнений на развитие гибкости, чувства ритма, пластики. Может быть, ребёнок зажат из-за неуверенности в себе? Отдавать в хореографию девочку нужно обязательно!!!! Это придаёт уверенность в себе через владение своим телом. Физическое и эстетическое развитие! Плюс характер и волевые качества, плюс самореализация и уважение сверстников. Да и фигура будет формироваться правильно!
НЕ затягивай. Потому как с 10 лет начинается костенение скелета. Пока хрящевой ткани больше - проще добиться результата. Не получится в одном стиле - отдавай в другой. Направлений сейчас - мама не горюй!!!!!

Именно такие слова (про деревянную свою девочку) сказала мне одна мама, критично (чересчур) оценивая свою дочь. Я ей тогда ответила, что я специалист по дереву...  :Taunt: 
И вот что вышло в результате:

[IMG]http://*********su/244573.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Вспомнила свой сон, расскажу  :Yes4: 

Снится, что я свадьбу веду, причём два дня и почему-то только кушаю (может голодная спать легла, не знаю  :Grin: ) кушаю и смотрю за происходящим, люди сами себя развлекают. Тут ко мне мама чья-то подходит и говорит:"А вы будете что-то проводить или говорить?" Я подрываюсь провести какой-то постановочный танец и тот не до конца провела, села и дальше кушаю, а сама думаю, блин, людям нечего будет даже на видео глянуть, свадьба какая-то голая, зато без реквизитная  :Taunt:

----------


## S1981

> Направлений сейчас - мама не горюй!!!!!


Спасибо за подробный ответ. Кстати о направлениях, с этим совсем сложно, в районе у нас есть три хореографические студии, одна из них фольклор, другие современный танец, найти какого-то своего педагога сложно, каждый кулик свое болото хвалит, и процедура записи следующая: пришли, отдали документы, заплатили деньги и вперед в свою возрастную группу. Занятия 2 раза в неделю по полтора часа. Вот такие дела... буду думать. 



> Вспомнила свой сон, расскажу


Иринка, обхохочешься, представила картину :Taunt: 



> А вы будете что-то проводить или говорить?"


 :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> пришли, отдали документы, заплатили деньги и вперед в свою возрастную группу. Занятия 2 раза в неделю по полтора часа.


К сожалению, чаще заниматься многие дети просто не могут из-за загруженности в школе и занятий где-либо ещё. У меня есть группы, где занятия по 3 и 4 раза в неделю - на все редко кто ходит, к сожалению. А вот когда начинала работать, то были занятия 6 раз в неделю - и все посещали.  :Yes4: 

И что - *нет платного пробного урока*?????  :Vah:  Тогда могу посоветовать записаться в две студии современного танца параллельно и походить месяц, раз по-другому нельзя. А вообще - подойдите к преподавателю и объясните, что вам трудно определиться с выбором, попросите фотоальбом данного коллектива, найдите их сайт (в Московии-то явно у всех есть, это у нас неактуально - работает не реклама, а знакомые знакомых советуют) или посмотреть фрагмент урока. Хотя просмотр ничего не даст... лучше пробовать!
Долго не думай. Потому как набор закончится. Ещё можешь подойти к преподавателю и спросить есть ли индивидуальные занятия? Хотя танцами лучше заниматься в группе, а индивидуальные - для постановок (соло, дуэты)
В любом случае - удачи! И ещё - сама-то дочь хочет заниматься или это твоё желание???

----------


## S1981

Она у меня вообще по жизни очень ответственная, если за что берется то так просто не бросит. Вот в бассейн начали ходить, так она домой приходит сама все упражнения повторяет. Я переживаю, что она себя по сравнению с остальными будет чувствовать неуверенно, так в саду было, когда хореограф молодой ее в танец не поставил.
Хочет она  много чего, и танцы в том числе, боюсь сильно загружать......но чувствую что надо, бочки и живот уже появляться начал, да и будет как я, танцевать не умею.....а так хочется :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> она себя по сравнению с остальными будет чувствовать неуверенно, так в саду было, когда хореограф молодой ее в танец не поставил.


*В танец могут не поставить на любом этапе занятий.* Не всегда все дети в группе танцуют вместе в одном танце. Иногда танец рассчитан на меньшее количество участников. Главное здесь не развивать далее эту тему, что ребёнка обделили и не усугублять ситуацию. Когда касается их детей, у родителей часто отключается разум и многие родители не могут принять, что их ребёнок что-то делает хуже. А с чего вы решили, что он идеальным должен быть? *Ребёнок ничто и никому не должен.* *И вообще - не надо никогда заранее переживать!*
Насчёт похудения..... :Blink:  Меня вообще умиляют такие родители, а чаще - бабушки... Кормят ребёнка на убой, а потом хотят, чтобы за несколько занятий ребёнок стал стройным как кипарис... У хореографов поговорка есть: "Чем ближе бабушка, тем толще внуки"

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вспомнила свой сон, расскажу
> 
> Снится, что я свадьбу веду, причём два дня и почему-то только кушаю (может голодная спать легла, не знаю ) кушаю и смотрю за происходящим, люди сами себя развлекают. Тут ко мне мама чья-то подходит и говорит:"А вы будете что-то проводить или говорить?" Я подрываюсь провести какой-то постановочный танец и тот не до конца провела, села и дальше кушаю, а сама думаю, блин, людям нечего будет даже на видео глянуть, свадьба какая-то голая, зато без реквизитная


мне часто снятся подобные сны, что я ничего не делаю, а свадьба проходит :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> танцевать не умею.....а так хочется


У нас есть такие группы, где занимаются мама и дочь вместе. Узнай, может и у вас есть такие?????

----------


## вера денисенко

> Это ты с мАсковским Акцентом сказала???


ага)))только смайл не прикрепила)))) :Grin:  вообще в Башкирии два хороших курорта Янган-Тау и Красноусольск....В Красноусольске есть солёные источники,причём святые))) :flower:

----------


## вера денисенко

> У хореографов поговорка есть: "Чем ближе бабушка, тем толще внуки"


это точно))))))))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В этом году на 11.11.11. тоже огромный спрос или


У нас в Омске,если это не пятница или суббота,пофиг!!!Взяла сейчас только 5 ежидневников и чо мы видим?на 05.май .05;06.06.06 глухо!!!; вот в субботу 07.07.07 был ажиотаж,да и в пятницу 08.08.08;а вот 09.09.09 пофиг!!!10.10.10 по барабану ,как и на 11.11.11 ти ши на!В те года,когда город сходил сума по этим датам,в моём агенстве вымели всех ведущих!!!Я конечно на работу не жалуюсь...но всех своих девочек и единственного мужчину(почему единственного?,у нас практически все ведущие мужчины заголубели :Vah: )уже обеспечить работой не могу,всё забираю себе :Blush2: 



> Вспомнила свой сон,





> снятся подобные сны, что я ничего не делаю,


А мне снятся ужасные сны,*что я не хочу работать,надоело,а надо* :Girl Blum2: У нас в городе те видеографы,кто редко работают со мной они вешаются,сама без гонца как батарейка энерджайзер и им бедным не покурить,не в туалет сходить времени нет(очень насыщенная программа)Зато,те кто меня хрошо знают...мы очень весело прикалыаемся :Taunt: И я кого люблю,всегда прослежу,что бы покормили на празднике.
Ну и собственно,зачем зашла...хочу похвастаться,я сегодня баклажанов нажарила и мы все объелись на ужин,муж пил своё любимое красное вино,а я прикиньте с удовольствием выпила бокал китайского персикового с сакурой  :Ok: а ужин у меня бывает не каждый день :Meeting:

----------


## вера денисенко

> с удовольствием выпила бокал китайского персикового с сакурой а ужин у меня бывает не каждый день


замечательно)))  а я снова ходила за грибами...вот не давно только пришла)))) набрала за час большое ведоро лесных опят))))  заказала на среду замер окна,наконец-то в ещё одно спальне поставлю пластиковое окно))) завтра хочу пройтись по магазинам,посмотреть обои флизелиновые чтобы ширина была метр или больше)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> И вот что вышло в результате:


обалдеть,так классно))) я сама раньше так гнулась))) божаю танц-пластику))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> людям нечего будет даже на видео глянуть, свадьба какая-то голая, зато без реквизитная


кому что сниться)))издержки производства))) мне раньше снилось.что я на спектакль опаздываю...просыпалась в холодно поту)))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> набрала за час большое ведоро лесных опят


как я люблю обжаренные опята!!!Похрустывают,мммм,пальчики оближешь!!!А какой суп замечательный если их посушить!!!Блин!Да когда же я то грибы насобираю,а то всё покупаю и покупаю!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Блин!Да когда же я то грибы насобираю,а то всё покупаю и покупаю!


 мне  так захотелось сходить в лес...там такая красота,деревья словно  в сарафанах расшитых золотыми,перламутрывыми,оранжеывми нитками  стоят...не удержалась вот третий день отрываюсь,за целый месяц не погоды)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот видео с ее выпускного


Большой файл, долго качается. А у меня скорость хоть и побыстрее стала, но всё равно таксебейная... Поэтому не посмотрела и молчу.  :Smile3:  
Написала сейчас планы календарно-тематические (тьфу, какое дебильное словосочетание) с сентября по май, но только в одной группе. Завтра меня сожрут с волосами, без хлеба и  без соли... С утреца, конечно, ещё попытаюсь помучать бумагу и мозг... Ну как можно планировать на весь год, если ещё не знаешь, как дети новый материал возьмут? Может, им будет рано ещё джазовый танец проходить или хип-хоп???... Там ведь такая сложная координация! Мысли вслух... Риторические вопросы...

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Доброй ночи,полуночники!!!Заглянула к вам...а тут так интересно!!!!Я думала одна по форуму гуляю...ан нет!!!Есть близкие по духу...СОВЫ!!!!Алена!Когда работала в школе,а потом в ДК тоже возмущалась,ну как можно планировать на целый год вперед!!!Это же просто отписка!Но ничего не поделаешь,бюрократы везде одинаковые!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> как можно планировать на целый год вперед!!!Это же просто отписка!


Да я что планирую, то и делаю... Стараюсь по максимуму. Ориентируюсь всегда на самого сильного ученика!  :Yes4:   Просто не совсем вовремя сейчас сдавать планы аж на целый год (хотя бы на четверть или полугодие...) потому, что много концертов и идёт подготовка к конкурсу. А конкурс - это всегда дополнительный головняк. По  Положению данного конкурса необходимо поставить каждой солистке по новому сольнику и дуэту (а это не планировалась, то есть - работа в авральном режиме...) Плюс сейчас активно над костюмами работаю. Разрабатываю эскизы. Ищу ткань и обговариваем всё с портнихой. Плюс какие-то спонтанные выступления. Ты должен всё бросить и выступать в свой выходной. Достали...

Но больше всего расстраивает то, что дети из конкурсной группы стали уходить из коллектива из-за репетиторов и всяких олимпиад в школе... Учёба забирает у них все силы и занимает всё время... А мне судорожно нужно готовить замену из младшей группы. И всё это, всенепременно, судорожно-срочно...  :Grin:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Да,Ален!!!Вот это круговерть у тебя!!! :Vah: ...
На одной ноге вращайся,
все придумать изощряйся,
из всей этой кутерьмы,
должна с победой выйти ты!!! Это я посвящаю тебе!!!(для поддержки!)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Да,Ален!!!Вот это круговерть у тебя!!!



Это надо чтоб у всех  так было....Одной рукой пишешь планы,другой в компе,третьей звонишь,четвёртой готовишь и.т.д.

----------


## S1981

> Да я что планирую, то и делаю...


Вот это да. Молодец! У меня так ни когда не получалось, все планы были одна сплошная отписка, понапишу там полной ерунды, чтобы с программой совпадало, а по ней работать не возможно, дети в старшей группе должны всего Чайковского прослушать и кучу терминов музыкальных знать. Бред. А когда все успеть? 25 минут занятие, утренники, развлечения, выступления? 



> Но ничего не поделаешь,бюрократы везде одинаковые!!!


Подпишусь под каждым словом, мне кажется это все придумывают люди, которые вообще не имеют представление как с детьми работать надо.  :Smile3:

----------


## S1981

Забыла поздороваться.  :Taunt:  Всем доброго дня. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я один раз ставила танец "Сон хореографа" 
Видимо, пришло время поставить танец "Хореограф-теоретик" (пишет бумажки, танцы ставить ему некогда)
Пойду, кофе попью, салатик затреплю и дальше буду мудизмом заниматься (планы эти писать... сколько смогу, пусть растреливают... :Meeting: )

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня так ни когда не получалось, все планы были одна сплошная отписка


У нас же у каждого своя программа, авторская образовательная, то есть - сами пишем и защищаем. Мы её периодически корректируем под каждый год обучения. Сейчас вот, например, одна группа (2 год обучения) опережает программу своего возраста, я их даже со старшаками объединяю. Меня тут на конкурс выдвигали год или два назад, который "Почки отдаю детям" (вообще-то "Сердце отдаю детям", но я так называю этот показушный конкурс) Я перелопатила кучу документов, методик, требований и таки сделала программу - с учётом новейших требований. В "почках" не участвовала, отказалась, но программа победила на каком-то областном конкурсе, министр отметил. Я вообще не люблю ЛЮБЫЕ конкурсы под эгидой Министерства образования: что среди преподавателей, что среди танцевальных коллективов. Это всегда убого и сплошная имитация бурной деятельности. На одном из последних таких конкурсов по области моя солистка получает самое высокое звание лауреата 1 степени и награду... 6 фломастеров... А я - дипломчик. Где написано, что такая-то солистка - воспитанница нашего учреждения (ни руководитель коллектива танцевального, ни коллектив не указан) Я говорю солистке: "Вика, теперь ты воспитываешься здесь. Не ходи домой на ужин!"

----------


## maknata

> мне кажется это все придумывают люди, которые вообще не имеют представление как с детьми работать надо


Да и не только с детьми, с взрослыми тоже. Вот больше всего не люблю в своей работе директора ДК - дык это бумажную трахомудию... А работа директора практически на 85% и состоит из бумажной нудятины.... Млин.. как подумаю - конец года, отчёты, планы.... Кошмар!!!!
Так что, Алён, сочувствую и понимаю...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алён, сочувствую и понимаю...


Спасибствую!

Из памяти никак не уходит прошлогодний конкурс под эгидой министерства образования... Он областной. Проводился в другом городе. Ехали на ужасном автобусе, где сидели по 3 человека вместо двоих (и должны быть благодарны за это, что нам сделали бесплатным проезд. 3 часа в таком положении для танцоров... :Blink: ) Причём этот конкурс нам был абсолютно не нужен. Нас на него в приказном порядке выпинывают...
Проводится на ужасной сцене, где - ленолеум заплатами аж трёх цветов. Черный бархатный задник и на нём прилеплены буквы мрачного цвета "Мир начинается с детства"
 Освещения никакого нет на сцене. Она тёмная. Очень холодно и грязно. Я попросила помыть пол, сказала, что в такой грязи мы выступать не будем. Уборщица меня возненавидела и периодически зыркала в мою сторону...
Да, мы заняли 1 место. Но праздника танца не вышло... опустошение и неприятные воспоминания. И ещё: глаза детей и их вопросы про ужас и безысходность того конкурса... Поэтому с ужасом жду апреля, когда будет опять эта обязаловка... А никуда не уедешь. В апреле мой бенефис.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем добрый день! Ален, сочувствую! Не  люблю труд, который заранее никому не нужен. Сидишь, корпишь, а кому ОНО надо?! Вот, блин, система! И так , наверное, везде, на любом предприятии или учреждении.
У нас солнечная погодка стоит! Прелестно! Настроение сразу вверх поползло, если его, конечно, начальство не подпортит. Вчера купили материалы для ванной комнаты, голжу мужу, чтобы быстрее делал, терпежу нету, хочу чтоб быстрее все стало красивым и новым! Муж за свои труды получил безлимитный доступ к и-нету(от меня), сидит все свободное время. Я только вздыхаю и молчу - договор дороже денег!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не люблю труд, который заранее никому не нужен.


А я в шоке от отношения к детям у нас в стране. Приехала когда с конкурса в Татарстане, в депресняке месяца два была... "Всё лучшее - детям" у нас не работает...
Кто будет с ними работать в будущем? Идут массовые увольнения с учреждений на всех уровнях развития и воспитания детей: от детского сада и школы до творческих коллективов и спортивных секций... Сын моей коллеги занимался плаванием, очень успешно. Его тренер подготовил немало чемпионов. Но его запарили бумажной волокитой и маленькая зарплата просто не давала спокойно заниматься подготовкой юных спортсменов. Он был вынужден искать ещё работу, чтобы достойно обеспечить семью. В результате, когда его пригласили на тренерскую работу в Москву, он уехал. А сын коллеги бросил спорт. А был очень перспективный! Только если какой-то спонсор поддерживает команду, то она достойно существует и ездит на соревнования. У меня муж - выпускник школы олимпийского резерва (футболист) То есть - достаточно высокий уровень, должно быть достойное финансирование. У них даже форма на соревнования была не у всех. А строго 11 комплектов. Когда выходил на замену кто-то, то уходящий сдирал с себя форму и её напяливал тут же другой футболист  :Blink: 

*Когда уже что-то изменится в радостную сторону????*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Когда уже что-то изменится в радостную сторону???


Ой блин,тут сегодня гвусно! :Tu: Давайте посимероним?Высовываемся в форточку и что есть мочи в ночи кричим,чтоб ветром сдуло ту или иную проблемму!ПОМОГАЕТ :Ok:

----------


## Снежная Бела

> Ой блин,тут сегодня гвусно!Давайте посимероним?Высовываемся в форточку и что есть мочи в ночи кричим,чтоб ветром сдуло ту или иную проблемму!ПОМОГАЕТ


 Всё будет хорошо, я узнавала! :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Написала сейчас планы календарно-тематические (тьфу, какое дебильное словосочетание) с сентября по май,


а я ещё нет....ну не хочу....тошнит уже от такого дебилизма...у нас в этом году добавмили ещё план учебно-тематический расписанный по датам,и учебный план раньше был только колендарно-тематический один теперь три...и добавился план по воспитательной работе... у меня две группы вот надо тоже сесть...и причём в печатном варианте...и ещё сходить в поликлинику надо взять справкина каждого ребёнка,что он может заниматься....а я сижу и сижу...лалакаю и лалакаю на форуме....и надо ещё пьесу выбрать для постановки...Алён,ты уже танец набрасала мысленно какой будешь ставить или ты уже ставишь?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Доброй ночи,полуночники!!!Заглянула к вам...а тут так интересно!!!!Я думала одна по форуму гуляю...ан не


привет))привет))) у нас тут половина с утра гуляет вторая ночная половина читает,о чём говорилось с утра, а жаворонки читаю утором ,о чём совы лялякали ночью))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Но больше всего расстраивает то, что дети из конкурсной группы стали уходить из коллектива из-за репетиторов и всяких олимпиад в школе.


вот..вот....у меня тоже самое....и иногда думаешь,что творчество нужно родителям в садике и в начальной школе))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Забыла поздороваться. Всем доброго дня.


привет)))привет))))  и тебе  ночной привет))))))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> сколько смогу, пусть растреливают...)


ты себя по береги)))) ты нам живой нужна))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> (планы эти писать... ск


Алёночка-золотце может ты и за меня тоже напишешь, я тебя так расцелую и поляну накрою))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Одной рукой пишешь планы,другой в компе,третьей звонишь,четвёртой готовишь и.т.д.


так классно)))скинула себе на комп))) спасибо Танюш,можно куда-нибудь потом вставить...сценку какую-нибудь придумать)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Проводится на ужасной сцене, где - ленолеум заплатами аж трёх цветов. Черный бархатный задник и на нём прилеплены буквы мрачного цвета "Мир начинается с детства"


у нас практически такая же история....я теперь из-за не преспособленности не езжу на конкурс,а жюри отдельно приезжает ко мне само...я сказала что сцена просто не пригодня для театральных постановок...ворчали почти целый месяц,но всё же приехали...кто виноват что не могут организовать конкурс в нормальных других ДК...им же надо всё за бесплатно чтобы аренды не платить...вот и проводят в ямах...

----------


## вера денисенко

> хочу чтоб быстрее все стало красивым и


обязательно сфотографируй))) будем ждать фотографии...я тоже заказала пластиквое окно...завтра должны с фирмы прийти замеры сделать...до холодов надо управиться))))

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки что-то нашей Саши сегодня нет...и Иришы (Славина)... и Маришы и Комик уже наверное месяц не появяляется..((((

----------


## maknata

> а жаворонки читаю утором ,о чём совы лялякали ночью))))


Есть люди "совы", которые поздно ложатся и поздно встают, есть люди "жаворонки"- эти наоборот, рано ложатся и рано встают, а есть люди "дятлы" - которые поздно ложатся и рано встают. Так вот последнее относится ко мне :Taunt:  Я тут и ночью могу быть, и утром, и днём. Не всегда пишу (времени не хватает), но читаю всегда! Доброй ночи всем!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

А вот и я...еще одна любопытная СОВА!!!!Вера,ПРИВЕТ!!!И привет всем,кто не спит...и в "флудилке" сидит!!! :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

> есть люди "дятлы" - которые поздно ложатся и рано встают. Так вот последнее относится ко мне Я тут и ночью могу быть, и утром, и днём. Не всегда пишу (времени не хватает), но читаю всегда! Доброй ночи всем!


привет))) но дятлы к нам стали не часто залетать))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> привет всем,кто не спит...и в "флудилке" сидит


привет)))) похоже пока мы с тобой в двоём сидим)))) надо искать пьесу....эта мысль меня уже с утра сверлит и сверлит....

----------


## maknata

> но дятлы к нам стали не часто залетать))))


Да не, залетаю я часто, стучу по клаве редко.. А сейчас в фотоотчётах свой отчёт выставляла))

----------


## Alenajazz

> пока мы с тобой в двоём сидим


Я же обычно в 2 часа ночи заруливаю. Матч футбольный посмотрела и легла спать. Выспалась. Муж музыки  мне новой накидал. Сижу за компом, параллельно телик смотрю иногда и музыку в наушниках в плейере слушаю. То есть - сочиняю.  :Yes4: 




> может ты и за меня тоже напишешь


порву на британский флаг!!!!!  :Grin: 
Я сегодня на 2 группы только написала (планы, которые по датам надо расписывать...) Надо ещё на две...




> .и ещё сходить в поликлинику надо взять справки на каждого ребёнка


А вот справки и обменные карты (заверенные двумя печатями и штампом поликлиники - у нас новая мода с этого года) должны брать сами родители. Ты-то тут причём????  :Blink:  Родители приносят пакет документов (заявление, копия свид-ва о рождении, обменная карта и медицинская справка и договор, еслиу вас добровольные взносы в учреждение есть, либо договор на оказание платных образовательных услуг заполненный возвращают) Ты должна только напоминать об этом. Я уже второй месяц долблю... Особенно и не торопятся. В одной группе без документов не стала пускать на занятия - сразу всё быстренько сделали...





> или ты уже ставишь?


На данный момент сочинила и ставлю 8 новых конкурсных номеров. Два сольника, два дуэта, два стилизованных народных танца (русский и молдавский), два современных танца (в одном буду сама на бенефисе танцевать с малЫми  :Grin: )

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> А сейчас в фотоотчётах свой отчёт выставляла))


Наташа,отчетик просто СУПЕР!!!!Столько драйва и позитива!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> На данный момент сочинила и ставлю 4 новых номера. Два сольника, два дуэта, два стилизованных народных танца (русский и молдавский), два современных танца (в одном буду сама на бенефисе танцевать с малЫми


Алена,вот это скорости!!!Больших тебе творческих побед!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Я сначала написала 4 танца - про массовые говорила. А потом вспомнила и про малые формы. Итого - 8. Но это что-то гиперактивное. Обычно я 10 танцев в течении года сочиняю и ставлю. А тут за месяц...  :Blink:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Алена,давай, делись секретом активности!!!От каких батареек заряжаешься? :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> От каких батареек заряжаешься?


Да у меня разваливается коллектив...Уходят дети, с которыми реально можно сильные танцы ставить и чего-то добиться... Остальных ещё растить надо... Этих 6 лет готовила... Я сначала расстроилась... А потом вот такая творческая реакция попёрла.  :Yes4:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Да у меня разваливается коллектив...Уходят дети, с которыми реально можно сильные танцы ставить и чего-то добиться...


Алена,не вешай нос!!!Конечно,жаль,когда уходят детки...Но поверь,придут другие и ты с ними сотворишь ТАКОЕ!!!!К активным,сильным,задорным учителям притягиваются талантливые детки!!!От всей души тебе таких желаю!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ,придут другие


Они у меня есть. Просто им по 7-9 лет... Слабенькие ещё.... Но сегодня *так* пахали!!!! Поставила всем по 5 с 10 + и нарисовала бонусных котов в дневнике. Каждому разного. Глебу был нарисован самый необычный кот: в цилиндре, смокинге и с табличкой "Шерлок Холмс" - типа, он встречал Шерлока в аэропорту Хитроу!  :Taunt:  Ну и там разные кошки-певицы, кошки с серьгами, кошки-балерины, коты-пираты. Все ускакали домой довольные! Рисовала минут 15 (каждому ведь...)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Все ускакали домой довольные! Рисовала минут 15 (каждому ведь...)


Алена,ЗДОРОВО!!!Детки так любят,когда их отмечают,как-то поощряют!Я проработала в школе 20 лет...и точно знаю,что это так!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Народ. Вот скажите, какие у вас ассоциации со словом "деньги"? Мне это нужно для одной хореографической постановки. Она пока зреет ещё в уме. Но музыка есть - джазовая. Мне вот видится, что это будут валюты разных стран. Естественно, каждая с национальным колоритом. А вот больше пока ничего не вытанцовывается.  :Meeting:

----------


## Долька лимона

> какие у вас ассоциации со словом "деньги"?


Чемодан с деньгами, пистолеты, казино, Лас Вегас, магазины, золото, покупки, выигрыш, денежный дождь...и даже золотая лихорадка... :Blush2:

----------


## maknata

С бодрым утром страна! :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> Народ. Вот скажите, какие у вас ассоциации со словом "деньги"?


Путешествия! Дорогие яхты, рестораны, наряды, украшения, машины, банки, кредиты  :Grin: 

Всем доброго дня!

----------


## Джина

> есть люди "дятлы" - которые поздно ложатся и рано встают


А я то думала, как себя обозвать :Taunt: Я тоже дятел :Yahoo: Нет проблем ни в раннем подъеме, ни в позднем отбое,хотя предпочитаю делами заниматься с утра.

Алена, с деньгами - покупки, мафия, деньги, но не чемодан, а пачки, в банковской упаковке. Цвета  зеленый и черный.

Всем доброго утра!!!

----------


## S1981

Всем привет, я тоже дятел  :Taunt: , только вот как Джина с утра работать совсем не могу. Кошмар, каждое утро подъем из пушки..... вся семья меня с кровати стаскивает :Blush2:  Алена, я в свое время ставила сказку Дюймовочка, и у меня был танец Кротов-жадин, скупердяев.... за счет костюмов и атрибутов (золотые монетки) танец получился супер, танцевали под рокн-ролл, джайв, блюз, были нарезки.

----------


## KAlinchik

> есть люди "дятлы" - которые поздно ложатся и рано встают.


я бы даже сказала "Долбодятлы" я так себя рано утром называю, когда за полночь ложусь...

----------


## Alenajazz

Я заметила, что летом встаю раньше и легче - из-за солнца. А вот осенью и зимой из-за дождей хочется спать... Ну и вся творческая энергия прёт из меня поздно вечером, поэтому спать ложусь поздно и утром сплю долго...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> какие у вас ассоциации со словом "деньги"?


Мне представляется пузатый холщёвый мешок с золотыми манетами...?Вот такая картинка всплыла и всё тут!

или вот смотрится неплохо

А тебя Алёнка я так представила

Ах,блин...кошкадром-привет!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Два часа ночи. Я выспалась. Завизуализировала вас в разных* видах спорта*.
 Кофе попью и спать.  :Smile3: 

Вспомнила, как детей, которые зависли на предыдущем упражнении на разминке, сегодня подгоняла: "Пациент! Проснитесь! Примите снотворное!"

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Алена,я тоже туточки!!!Что-то Веры не видать...похоже муж вернулся из командировки... :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> муж вернулся из командировки...


Не. Вера планы пишет эти календарные, наверняка.  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Yahoo:  :Vah: 
Я вот сегодня с утра строчила - даже телик не врубала (а то могу засмотреться и вообще забыть про время) 
Такая дремучая - ни одной новости за день не знала. Тундра, одним словом. А потом понесла отксерить их, а в магазине мне их уронили нечаянно на мокрый пол (дождь в городе сильнейший)
И я как представила, что мне всё заново писать (в печатном виде не сдаю, меня парят эти таблицы, ненавижу их делать), что испугала своим лицом даму, что за ксероксом стояла. Я в свой взгляд вложила всё, что думаю по этому поводу...  :Blush2: 

Но пока пришла на работу, планы высохли. Всё нормально. Сегодня доделала танец "Харизматичность". Так он подходит солистке!!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня доделала танец "Харизматичность". Так он подходит солистке!!!!!!


Ален, это только потому, что ты сама, своей ХАРИЗМОЙ  эту самую "Харизматичность"  ВЫЛЕПИЛА...Ты удивительная, да-да!!!



> . А потом понесла отксерить их, а в магазине мне их уронили нечаянно на мокрый пол (дождь в городе сильнейший)
> И я как представила, что мне всё заново писать (в печатном виде не сдаю, меня парят эти таблицы, ненавижу их делать), что испугала своим лицом даму


...я как  твоё лицо при этом представила, так и покатилась со смеху с утра пораньше :Taunt: 
Эмоции дамы под твоим взглядом я свизуализировала так:
[IMG]http://*********su/275493.jpg[/IMG] 

Кстати-ВСЕМ доброе утро!!!
http://i01.fsimg.ru/2/tlog_box/1600/1600968.jpg 
 Я сегодня поднялась-шести не было...
"Не спится, няня...")))))))))))(см. дальше у Пушкина))))))))))))))
А сейчас улетаю скоро на работу! :Aga: Всем-продуктивного доброго дня!

----------


## maknata

Всем привет! И .. пока.. убегаю на работу. Готовимся к районной ярмарке.. Блинннннн... Шоб не сказать покруче! :Grin:  Задолбала показуха! В общем задача перед нами - сделай что-то, сами не знаем что, но чтоб областное начальство было в восторге. Мы то ещё лёгким испугом отделались(сравнительно), нам только из торговой палатки надо сделать что-то типа домика, в дворике поставить стенды о посёлке и всех предприятиях и организациях, которые у нас есть, посадить народных умельцев, чтоб показывали мастер-классы, накрыть стол с яствами (за свой счёт, и самим эти блюдА приготовить - вареники-шмареники и проч..) Ну и кулютурная программа. Тут уж как то выкрутимся - у меня сотрудница вяжет абалденно, одна из наших участниц самодеятельности вышивает, ну и я стану с шариками :Taunt: 
А вот другим не завидую.. Возжелало наше начальство видеть большой танец, с большим количеством детей, дало Ц.У. свести воедино 4 танцевальных коллектива. Ладно 2 из них в районном центре, но два других из других сёл!!! И на всё про всё дали 1 (одну!) неделю! И чтоб красиво было. Типо, понятно, что на стадионе будет холодно, понятно, что детей одевать надо, но сделайте как то так, чтоб видно было что это один коллектив, и видно было что это артисты, а не так, дети с улицы. А не можете этого сделать - значит освободите место, на него придут другие люди. АФАНАРЕТЬ!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> большой танец, с большим количеством детей, дало Ц.У. свести воедино 4 танцевальных коллектива.





> И на всё про всё дали 1 (одну!) неделю! И чтоб красиво было. Типо, понятно, что на стадионе будет холодно, понятно, что детей одевать надо, но сделайте как то так, чтоб видно было что это один коллектив, и видно было что это артисты, а не так, дети с улицы.


Когда уже у власти будут не дилетанты?
Которые будут понимать, что за неделю можно сделать только г....... Тем более из разномастных коллективов, которые каждый работает в своём стиле и у каждого свой уровень подготовки.* НА это нужен месяц!* У нас такие мероприятия городские проходят когда - на день города, например, объединяют и по 20 коллективов, но ведь репетиции идут заранее. Каждый коллектив сначала 2 недели учит хореографию, которую режиссёр-хореограф показал на общей репетиции, а потом всех объединяют и отрабатывают в течении 2 недель.  :Aga: 




> на стадионе будет холодно, понятно, что детей одевать надо


А почему в декабре не хотят провести это мероприятие, когда уже снежок покроет стадиончик? (сказано с сарказмом) А потом "фи" выслушивать от родителей... У нас вообще могут сказать, что холодно и ребёнка простужать не будут. И они правы!!! Ради чего??? Кому-то галочку поставить за выполнение задания??? Я всегда конфликтую на этот счёт. Когда показуха и маразматичность. Каждый раз мне грозят увольнением  :Taunt:  
*Наталья, сочувствую!!!!!!* *Держись!!!!*

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Возжелало наше начальство


Я когда с чем то подобным сталкиваюсь, все время думаю, и как такие "умные" мысли пришли в твою "кучерявую" головку :Blink: .
Причем уже даже злиться не могу по этому поводу, уже просто сил на это нет...Вот откуда у наших начальников такая бурная фантазия? ась? при чем денег ни копейки не дадут, а ты давай выкручивайся подсобными средствами...Короче, знакомая ситуация. Давай, Наташ, неси культуру в массы!



> у меня сотрудница вяжет абалденно, одна из наших участниц самодеятельности вышивает, ну и я стану с шариками





> И на всё про всё дали 1 (одну!) неделю!


просто нет слов... :Jopa: 

Ах, ДА! ....Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, скользящим взглядом глянула твою аву и подумала, Алёна на аву гадюку поставила, значит сердитая седня.....присмотрелась...Ой! девочка-гимнастка! просто костюмчик такой...Значит ВСЁ в порядке!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем, привет! Вчера тоже отчет доделала, сегодня сдам, наконец-то! Может скоро увольняться буду, посмотрим. Дело в том, что мой механик уходит, а на его место хотят взять человека, который уже в двух, только что образованных, фирмах раскуроченного( когда-то огромного завода котельно-механического) занимает должность механика. Разница в том, что в тех фирмах, транспорта- всего ничего 3-4 машины в приличном состоянии, а у нас 17, половина из которых ЧЕРМЕТ! :Jopa:  А хлеб развозить нужно каждый день, причем 6 машин работают по выездным маршрутам( расстояние до точек до 350 км). А скоро еще и зима! Машины ломаются с огромной скоростью и делаться они должны с еще большей скорстью, так распорядилось начальство. Короче, будут меня доставать, придется уйти! Жаль, конечно, но выбор - выполнять организационную работу по ремонту автомобилей, за не успевающего(думаю, точно успевать не будет) механика не вызывает у меня энтузиазма! Вчера даже пыталась покупками поднять себе настроение! Зашла на рынок и прикупила себе черную водолазку с нежно-сиреневой теплой и красивой жилеткой, потом в магазине сумок перелопатил гору разных цветов, форм и размеров и выбрала себе черную, большую сумку через плечо. Вот! Полегчало! :Derisive:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Машуня, привет!
Я смотрю вирус дибелизма охватил не только "нас" :Taunt: 
Гена пришел вчера и тоже плевался, говорит в прошлом году надо было сделать слайд-шоу о деятельности предприятия :Blink:  Хорошо, что жена(тобишь я) сечет в этом вопросе  - сделала! Параллельно сделала еще двум предприятиям такую же фигню. Потом надо было сделать стенгазету с графиками и показателями и отвезти ее в "центр" :Blink: ...Сделала! Теперяча, новое придумали...Надо повышать корпоративный дух! Ух! Организовать самодеятельность! :Blink: 
Воще! Ну я говорю, а че, вспомни фильм "Улицы разбитых фонарей", там тоже убойный отдел перед пьяным проверяющим пел "Позови меня с собой....траля-ля-ля-ля-ляля..." Так что, говорю, готовьтесь! :Vah: 
А зарплата у людей....Ни петь, ни свистеть желания нет...
Кстати с механиками у нас тоже такая история и с программистом, один на весь мир. Я с ним общалась, жену уже две недели не видел, мотается по всей стране - обслуживает системы...Эх...вот и я пожаловалась....

----------


## Alenajazz

> просто костюмчик такой...


 :Yes4:  Изворачиваюсь на работе. Пытаюсь детям преподать несколько тем заранее - чтобы не было пробелов на момент моего отъезда и отсутствия  :Yes4: 
Почему нет обратных билетов на поезд Львов-Адлер???  :Blink: 
Почему закрыта продажа на это направление???  :Blink: 
Я в шоке.  :Vah: 
Ещё несколько дней ждём и будем брать с пересадкой...  :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Почему закрыта продажа на это направление???


Как это закрыта? может ты сильно заранее хочешь? ты когда едешь то?

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А зарплата у людей....Ни петь, ни свистеть желания нет...


Вот это точно! Такое унижение! Ощущение, что все люди живут на автопилоте(все бедные люди, олигархи не в счет)!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты когда едешь то?


Обратно планировали в первой декаде ноября. Туда билеты взяли, но за месяц, за 45 дней не продавали. Именно это направление... Сейчас уже меньше месяца осталось... Фигня какая-то... Можете узнать - от вас продают????? (по телефону прозвонить, если можно) Может, вообще этот поезд не будет ходить???? А то мы так, в ожидании у моря погоды...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну если меньше месяца, то должны, если этот поезд есть. Позвонить могу тока в "рэльсу", :Taunt:  а вот на станции спросить лично могу. Не знаю скажут ли они насчет этого поезда или нет, но спрошу. Вот Алинчик, точно может знать, этот поезд  должен через Хмельницкий идти. Сегодня спрошу. :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ну если меньше месяца, то должны, если этот поезд есть


Звоню каждый день в агентство путешествий. У нас - тишина... Ни-че-го... Молчание ягнят какое-то... :Tu: 




> на станции спросить лично могу.


Если не затруднит!!!!! Может, вообще отменили поезд. Так пойду покупать с пересадкой - через Киев.  :Ok:

----------


## Джина

Алена, лазила по ж/д сайтам, сами только искали ин-фу по поездам. Вот, что нашла по поводу твоего поезда
Львов  -Адлер 046Л 2.11 и 4.11 будет,  потом этого поезда нет, пишут, что прямого нет на другие дни

[IMG]http://*********su/293985m.png[/IMG]
Хотя по расписанию он круглогодичный по четным

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!
*Алёнка*, всё-таки сменила аву  :Grin: 
Я на минутку. Всем доброго дня пожелать.
Сама я сегодня хозяйка  :Yes4:  хотя к юбилею нужно готовиться, ещё ничего толком не готово, зато кухня блестит  :Grin: 
Я уже говорила, что мне часто снятся наши форумчане, так вот сегодня мне приснилась наша *Татьяна55*, с кучей детей, огромным домом и огородом, вот. И я была у неё в гостях. Таня была очень гостеприимной хозяйкой и очень заботливой мамой  :Grin:  *Тань*, привет.
А и самое главное зачем зашла.
Улыбайтесь почаще друзья, идите по жизни с улыбкой, ведь жизнь действительно улыбается тому, кто ей рад  :Yes4: 
К чему это я, просто вновь заказы пошли. Поэтому всем даю установку: *НЕ КИСНУТЬ*. Умчалась...  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> лазила по ж/д сайтам


Спасибо! Я тоже по сайтам шарахалась. И аж на РЖДэшном зарегилась...  :Taunt:  :Blink: 
Толку-то. В связи с переходом на зимнее время - билеты на некоторые направления только за 30 дней, а с Украины вообще глухо что-либо узнать на прямой поезд... Неужели его отменят?????

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёнка, всё-таки сменила аву


Кошу по лягушку-путешественницу!  :Grin:

----------


## Джина

Алена, может есть смысл  списаться с нашими форумчанами со Львова. У нас есть Саша ник Andralex, она львовянка. Позвонит в справочное и точно узнает есть ли этот поезд, только хорошо бы знать точную дату. 
 Мы недавно тоже изучали расписание нашей Укрзализницы, поезд нашли  на дату, которая нам нужна, и время подходящее. Приехали за билетами, а билетов нет.  :Tu: Пришлось как говорится "ориентироваться на местности",хотя и расстояние не такое большое да и брали за 18 дней.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> так вот сегодня мне приснилась наша Татьяна55, с кучей детей, огромным домом и огородом, вот. И я была у неё в гостях. Таня была очень гостеприимной хозяйкой и очень заботливой мамой  Тань, привет.


Привет,привет!И ВСЕМ привет!!!Мммдяяя!Чую,я больше такие ужасы рассказывать незззя!А то,мы тут натуры все впечатлительные...Ржу правда,с кучи детей...потому как я и дети,две плохо совместимые материи,я же уже признавалась,что я очень плохая женщина,потому,что детей недолюбливаю,просто незнаю,что с ними делать...Нет детки прям крохи,я их люблю,а вот когда у них начинается школьный возраст...там для меня ваще мрак.Эх,ну не Макаренко я...А гости это хорошо,я  плохая и  мало гостиприимная(готовить то не люблю)но веселье обеспечу всем!
А я сны забываю,последние сны,что вспоминаются это о будущем дочери,и сны прям противненькие какие то были,даже приходилось идти и гадость эту увиденную смывать в канализацию...наверное потому,что мало уделяю её время,а сердце то рвётся...
Пошла я фото с отпуска печатать..остаётся одна треть :Yahoo:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Пошла я фото с отпуска печатать


А нам покажешь чего-нить?! Ждем-с!
Всем доброго вечерочка! Поужинали курочкой с рисом, на дессерт арбузик холодный. Хорошо. Давайте, колитесь у кого что на ужин было? Алена наверное еще спит, ближе часикам к двум ночи появится. И вообще, что-то давно про котлеты не говорили. Сашенька наша пропала тоже.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ждем-с!


И это правильно!Щас как только печатать закончу,начну в цифре альбом делать,вот тогда и будите ловить,с пылу с жару,договорились?
По поводу ужина,у нас сегодня тот редкий случай когда я готовила тушоную печень куриную с луком в сметане,а муж сделал пюрешочку,доча салат с помидор настругала,всё банально :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> Давайте, колитесь у кого что на ужин было?


*Машуль*, ну не знаю, ужина у нас ещё не было, а был поздний обед, так доедали вчерашние кабачки с фаршиком, я запекала в духовке, рецепт у Ноти в теме увидела, понравилось вкусно, а также пюрешку, да с квашенными помидорами. Как же я их обожаю  :Tender: 
Помню времена моей беременности, естественно на солёненькое тянуло, свекровушка моя насолит этих помидорчиков и принесёт мне в бидончике, а улягусь в спальне, утопчю сама бидончик этих самых помидорчиков мммм. На следующий день свекровушка опять тащит мне их  :Grin: 
Ну вот вспомнила беременность, это ж у нас у женчин самая больная тема, только затронь  :Taunt: 
Так вот, пришлось мне полежать немножко на сохранении в больнице, а времена тогда были тяжёлые голодные, зарплат не давали, а в больнице сами знаете, какая еда, а тормозки мне муж очень скромные приносил.
А тут сезон пошёл на помидоры свежие, всем приносят, а мне нет, а я ж их больше жизни люблю, да кто не любит помидоры, о чём это я  :Grin:  так вот, глядя я на такое дело, что все топчут эти помидоры килограммами, а я нет, закатила я мужу истерику и в слёзы, хочу и всё.
Пришлось мужу занимать денег и покупать мне эти помидоры, а они ж  такие дорогие тогда были, ну а я чё, утоптала эти помидоры и усё  :Yes4:  больше я истерик не катала, наелась значит  :Grin: 
Вот такая история  :Grin: 

Вот сижу я на своей  :Jopa: ке у голубого монитора  :Tender:  рядом кипа макулатуры, которую перебрать нужно к юбилею, нужное оставить, ненужное отбросить и нифига я не делаю, гоните меня в шею, а?  :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Давайте, колитесь у кого что на ужин было?


*у меня ещё в духовке*...горбуша в фольге.Она натёрта солью со специями для рыбы, обложена луком кольцами и лимоном (то же самое и в животике)))), надрезы параллельные через 2 см наполнены кусочками сливочного маслица...запах по кухне -о-бал-денный!!!!!! В прошлый выходной я так делала форель свежайшую(зять ездил на пруды, платил денежку и вылавливал -было оч.вкусно,а сегодня купила горбушу свежемороженую-попробую...расскажу :Taunt:

----------


## Джина

> вспомнила беременность, это ж у нас у женчин самая больная тема, только затронь


 А мне так клубники хотелось в январе, :Vah: , прямо в носу запах слышу, а во рту вкус чувствую. Тогда клубнику проблематично, но все же купить можно было, правда, цена была сногшибательная, а если учесть, что в январе от нее пользы... И вот сестра мне купила, какую - то голландскую - ни вкуса, ни запаха. Зато после этого прекрасно дождалась время сбора урожая у нас. А дочь моя клубнику Не любит. Вот так, я страдала, а она .... :Tu: 
  Пошла смотреть "4 весілля",украиночки, присоединяйтесь. Будет свадьба байкеров, в шахте метро, в стиле какого - то мультика и ещё какая- то...

----------


## Курица

> у меня ещё в духовке...горбуша в фольге.





> попробую...расскажу


и покажу :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********su/312296m.jpg[/IMG] 





> А тут Твин Пикс вообще кому-нибудь нравится?


я очень боялась смотреть этот сериал... :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Вот вам песенка на ночь глядя


Скачала, прослушала, ничего песенка  :Yes4: 




> А тут Твин Пикс вообще кому-нибудь нравится?


 :Grin:  Я всегда любила ужастики  :Yes4: 
Самый мой любимый фильм, да и сейчас наверное на первом месте это "Чужой", чуть раньше "Муха". 
А в детстве очень впечатлил меня фильм, на который мы ходили с подружками это "Легенда о динозаврах" вот любила его, а потом всё время боялась, что какой-нибудь динозаврик ко мне в окно заглянет  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена наверное еще спит


Алёна ест. Мясо (филейная часть) - жарила я. Салат строгал муж.
Пришла с работы и появилось у меня рвение к домашнему хозяйству: начала уборку в 21 час  :Taunt:  (вдохновлённая пришла: начала ставить новый танец , называется "Любовь к путешествиям") Дети в  восторге, глаза горят у всех, родителям взахлёб сюжет рассказывают! В танце 30 человек танцует.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А тут Твин Пикс вообще кому-нибудь нравится?


Да.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Ну вот вспомнила беременность, это ж у нас у женчин самая больная тема, только затронь


Во-во! Вспоминаю свои заморочки. Было это, значится, в лихие и голодные девяностые!Многие меня поймут, потому что дети наши - почти ровестники. Так вот. Беременность в начале изматывала меня тошнотой и есть я могла только вареное яйцо и хлеб с подсолнечным маслом. Потом началась несбыточная мечта( уж не знаю почему) о редиске. Была зима и взять было негде! Потом в голове случился коллапс и вылился в страшное желание сладкого плавленного сырка. Не стану говорить, что и эта мечта осталась несбыточной! Ну не продавали у нас тогда эти, блин, сырки! Ладно, проехали! Следующим заскоком было пожирание(культурно не могу сказать) яблок. Стояла под яблоней и как гусеница поглощала их в немеряных колличествах, до того иногда доходило, что эти несчастные фрукты просились наружу. А все просто, на самом деле! Это было от голода! Во второй половине беременности тошнота прошла, а зверский аппетит пришел. Вес начал расти и моя гинеколог посадила меня на строгую диету. А я девочка была послушная - голодала! Были несколько ночей, когда я не спала от голода . Следствием этого голодания стал факт рождения мной девятимесячного ребенка, который едва дотягивал по виду на семимесячного - всего 1кг 850 грамм(уже как-то об этом писала) а еще у меня не оказалось молока. Короче, поголодали добровольно, больше не хочу!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Короче, поголодали добровольно, больше не хочу!


Долой голодовки!!!Подавай вкуснотищу!!!!Довольно поздно поужинали картошечку с грибочками...Время спасть...а я в "ночную" вышла...Кофе попила и на сайт....А тут о вкусняшках разговор!!!!

----------


## maknata

> Вес начал расти и моя гинеколог посадила меня на строгую диету


Маш, рассказываешь, как будто про меня :Yes4: Правда я не послушная девочка, и плевать я хотела на указания врачей. До 6-ти месяцев мой вес снижался, потому что не могла ничего есть. Только пару конфет, всё остальное тут же просилось наружу. Меня попытались уложить в больницу. Я в первый же день сбежала :Taunt:  Зато потом начался жор. Сейчас со смехом вспоминаю, как с собственного холодильника майонез воровала :Taunt:  В общем, свекровь у меня учительница начальных классов, кто-то из родителей ей презентовал страшный дефицит на то время -2 баночки (стеклянные, 200-граммовые) майонеза. Она мне одну дала, мол будет к новому году из чего оливье сделать.Неделю баночка простояла в холодильнике, дожидаясь нового года. А я истекала слюной, каждый раз, когда открывала холодильник. Но однажды ночью, мой организм не выдержал -как мышонок Рокки зомбируется от запаха сыра, так и я, аки лунатик, встала, пошла на кухню, не включая света, достала ту заветную баночку, в полной темноте открыла её и начала жрать майонез ложкой, без хлеба, без ничего. Хотя до этого особой любви к ентому французскому соусу не испытывала.Я его поглощала, даже не понимая - нравится он мне или нет, просто мне его ХОТЕЛОСЬ! Тут включается свет и удивлённый муж задаёт вопрос "А что ты тут делаешь?". Мне так стыдно было, прикрываю баночку, типа "а я чё?, я ничё..." Он ржёт, тебе что, кто-то не давал его съесть раньше? Или ругать за это кто-то будет? И чё в темноте?
А потом мой вес начал резко прибавляться и врачи опять уложили меня в больницу и посадили на строгую диету. Выдержала три дня, потом опять сбежала, и послала всех и вся куда подальше. И родила нормальную, здоровую 4-х килограмовую девочку, причём без всяких последствий для себя и ребёнка. Так что не всегда врачи правы.
Ой, заболталась! А зашла бодрого утра пожелать, хотя у нас ещё глупая ночь, но нам уже пора на ярмарку собираться, через час выезд. Материте нас, чтоб мы там перед высоким начальством не облажались! :Taunt:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Материте нас, чтоб мы там перед высоким начальством не облажались!


Наташ,начинаем материть!!! :Yes4: И все же еще и УДАЧИ пожелаем!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем доброе утро!



> Материте нас, чтоб мы там перед высоким начальством не облажались!


Это мы могЁм!....Не могЁм, а мОгем!!!! :Taunt: 

Вот чего то навеяло в связи с сельской самодеятельностью...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByavAWLkW6E

----------


## Славина

> Материте нас, чтоб мы там перед высоким начальством не облажались!


Ну и я присоединяюсь  :Yes4:  по крайней мере, постараюсь вспомнить какой-нибудь матюк  :Grin: 

А мне нужно по делам идти, а на улице сегодня так холоно  :Tu:  эх, пойду изюминку из себя изображать...

Всем доброго дня!!!

Тема завтрашнего юбилея "Пикник на обочине" 

Будем делать "шашлыки", пиво разыгрывать, может с "картошкой в мундирах" что замутить, что сюда ещё можно приплести, может будут идейки-кидайтесь, я не обижусь  :Yes4: 

Зы. Это только тема, празднуем в помещении.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Значит, Алён, по нашей станции данных об этом поезде нет :Tu: 
Стали звонить в центр, трубку кидают, кассирша сказала, наверное народу много. Я попросила сегодня прозвонить, пока тишина. Но кассирша высказала предположение, что это летний поезд, у нас как зима, так все поезда с ветки снимают и мы сидим и кукуем. Если че узнаю, сразу маякну, но чую что поедешь с пересадкой :Tu: 

А у нас сегодня провайдер подкрутил инет и я немножко в ютубе зависла ...Обаражалась...Я ж тоже только недавно с поезда слезла, вот вам ролик про Укрзализныцу...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI-FY0ub9pc

Квартал Обожаю! Вовчик - Супер!!!! А вот ну точно наши люди  в "ГАЛЛЛИВУДЕЕЕЕ"...ой, ржу не могу!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AbNrwdzYIg

----------


## Alenajazz

*bycmarina*, *Мариныч, спасибо, оборжалась над роликами!*  :Taunt:  :Yahoo: 

_И за сведения по билетам тоже спасибо! (видимо, сезон летний заканчивается в начале ноября!)_

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнчик, в последнее время нашу Укрзализныцу воще трудно понять...Я уже даже и не пытаюсь :Taunt: 



> спасибо, оборжалась над роликами!


Скажи, Вовчик и  его компашка классные!!! ...... я тут бегаю туда-сюда еще себе гружу для настроения...

----------


## Alenajazz

> нашу Укрзализныцу воще трудно понять...


У нас то же самое! Только более-менее отличаются поезда премиум-класса. Но я на таком поезде ездила только 2 раза за весь свой железнодорожный опыт путешествия.
Лет 5 на расстояния дольше суток ездить не буду - после поездки в Сибирь (5 суток)




> Скажи, Вовчик и его компашка классные!!!


Суперовские!

----------


## PAN

> постараюсь вспомнить какой-нибудь матюк


Ира... Если методическая помощь потребуется - обращайся... Все ж за плечами цельный институт культуры... :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Материте нас,


и меня можете тоже матом крыть, поехала я свадьбу вести чисто на украинском от начала до конца, для меня это проблема, нет-нет, да и перехожу на русский.. а тут основным условием было: ведение на украинском...еще и пара взрослая-обоим по 30 и ничего из моей программы не хотят.. буду все делать по ходу, к тому же 130 человек гостей старше 50 лет... в-общем, ждет меня веселуха:)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ща всех обматерю с радостью!!!! :Taunt: 

Ой, не могу...щас сдохну от смеха!...еще чуть-чуть

Вовка "Коляденко"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRPdJ58PKTo

Оригинал

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVOVrXbRXwc

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вернулась с праздника "Праздник Осени" в детсаду. Весь праздник в голове крутилась песня Вовки Зеленского...
- Какой чудесный день, какой чудесный пень....ааааааааа....Какой чудесный я и песенка моя....аааааа.....А!
Ой, не могу! прям прёт меня! Буду теперь перед свадьбами этот ролик смотреть для поднятия настроения! Прям мантра якась! Опять сижу и сама с собой ржу!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

и кулинарное...
Сегодня начитавшись про ваши вкусности слопанные вчера, я тоже решила чего то вкусного сделать.
Был схвачен домашний петух. Из крыл, шеи, лап и ребер был сварен суп...Но это не очень интересно.
Ляжки были натерты смесью чеснок+соль+перец+розмарин+базилик+мускатный орех и потушены в духовке....Это тоже обычно, но очень вкусно.
А теперь новое блюдо
ПАСТОРМА из грудки
(кое кто знает, что я очень люблю и делаю бастурму и буженину.  Во Львове некоторые товарищи пробовали...и даже можно сказать лопали и не морщились)))
а теперь из куры
Куриную хрудь замочить в соленой воде, 2 чайные ложки соли на стакан воды, так как петух был большой, 3 600 г, понадобилось двойная порция рассола.
Замочить это дело на 2-3 часа.
Потом вынуть, разрезать вдоль пополам ( грудка она ж двойная) туго связать ниткой вдоль, придавая форму колбаски.
Обмазать смесью
Паприка (сладкий перец)
Мускатный горих
Мед
Соль
Давленный чеснок
Масло растительное
Такая мазюка получается красного цвета.
Щедро намазать эти две "кольбаски".
Разогреть духовку до максимума. У меня максимум 250 градусов. Покласть на сковороду или противень(маленький) и в духовку на 20 минут.
Духовку выключить и оставить эту штуку там до полного остывания, я как раз пошла на праздник Осени.
Достать, нитки снять и ... наслаждаться! Вкуснятина! Буду еще делать однозначно!

----------


## manja

> Ой, не могу! прям прёт меня! Буду теперь перед свадьбами этот ролик смотреть для поднятия настроения!


я тоже посмотрела..прикольно

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*manja*, 
Манечка, привет! Ты наверное нашего Димулю Коляденко не знаешь? Если знаешь, то поймешь чего я пол дня хохочу, а если не знаешь это у нас такой уникум на Украине, а Зеленский так в точку его изобразил, прям все повадки его...и сундук и штаны и как он Ирку любит! :Taunt:

----------


## maknata

> Все ж за плечами цельный институт культуры


Ага..  :Taunt:  
-Аллё? Это прачечная?
-..... ная!
- А куда я попал?
- В институт культуры, батенька.
 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Наталь, ну как ярмарка прошла? Качественно мы тебя "вспоминали"? :Taunt:

----------


## maknata

Ага! Спасибки! Вродь не хуже других, начальство областное даже с нашим вокальным пело, подпевало и на инструмэнтах играло :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> ПАСТОРМА


спасибо, тоже сделаю в ближайшее время!!!!!



> Аллё? Это прачечная?


А ещё есть анекдот, где с института культуры секретарь ректора 25 лет ждала такого звонка с вопросом про прачечную, а когда ей позвонили и спросили, то она растерялась и не знала, что ответить. И рыдала сидела....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> -Аллё? Это прачечная?


Любимый анекдот моего мужа :Yes4: 
Алёна у тебя отличная аватарка!Супер-позитивная!!!
А про своё интересное положение вот что хочу рассказать...97 год,голод,зарплаты нет,работы нет,страшно :Vah: Еси бы не мои родственники и мои подружки,я бы точно дочу не выносила :Meeting: Подружки звонили и говорили "Танечка,ну что ты хочешь,мы тебе привезём"А я говорила,что без разнице,что,я просто есть хочу.Зарплату 6 мес. не выдавали :Yes4: а моя доча всё всё понимала :Aga: и НИЧЕГО особенного не хотела :Nono: Я по человечески была голодна,поэтому ела всё что можно было съесть.Слава Богу и моим близким с дочей всё хорошо родила её 3кг.148 гр.Для моей конституции это супер!
Ой,блин,детей больше ваааще не хочу,как вспомню,так вздрогну,как мы жили,пока я на работу опять не вышла. :Tu: А потом,пришёл Путин и жить стало легче.Мои родители с благодарностью вспоминают то время,когда им стали пенсию задержанную возвращать.Они в то время жили своим хозяйством,продукты были,а денег то не было(ну не таргаши люди)я помню им пачку мыла купила и носки,а то папа по бальницам,а носки штопаные :Blush2: 
Теперь родители предлагают денег выслать,что бы мы в отпуске лишюю неделю отдохнули :Taunt: Да к стати.фоток получилось почти 5 кг!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

Раз заговорили про анекдоты, то и от меня парочка, может не рассмешит, так хоть улыбнёт.

Звонит один наркоман другому и спрашивает:
-Ты где?
-Я на дне рождения.
-Да ты чё? А где оно, дно рождения?

Если не хотите испугать свою девушку, то не говорите ей, что вам очень хочется показать ей Царь-пушку.

Сегодня в Монголии проходил конкурс двойников, победили все!

Увести чужую жену легко, сложно вернуть её обратно.

Приходит пьяный муж и игриво просит жену:
-Дорогая, скажи мне три заветных слова, от которых я буду на седьмом небе.
-Верёвка на полке!  :Blink:   :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Раз заговорили про анекдоты, то и от меня парочка, может не рассмешит, так хоть улыбнёт.


- Чем муж отличается от любовника?
 - От мужа голова болит, а от любовника - кружится!
=
Кроме женщин лёгкого поведения, существуют женщины облегчённого поведения - дамы полусвета. Любовницы относятся к женщинам полутяжёлого поведения, а жёны - тяжёлого, а порой - невыносимого поведения.
=
Украинские вегетарианцы доказали, что сало - это растение.
=
Стать наркоманкой, алкоголичкой и шалавой очень просто. Достаточно пройти и не поздороваться с бабушками возле подъезда.

----------


## на-тал-ка

Девочки! Анекдот из жизни.... Идем с мужем на поезд в Симферополе... А там на платформы подземные переходы. 
   Муж несет 2 сумки, а я порожняком. Вперед небольшая женщинка с сумкой по весу и габаритам как она сама, еле тянет. Короче, душераздирающее зрелище. И начинает спускаться по лестнице..
   . Я предложила помочь, несем мы эту бандуру вниз , и слышу сзади голос мужа: " Да она тут многим помогает, а потом вещи найти не могут".
 Несчастная чуть не рванула наутек, еле остановили...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Украинские вегетарианцы доказали, что сало - это растение.


 :Ok: 



> Стать наркоманкой, алкоголичкой и шалавой очень просто. Достаточно пройти и не поздороваться с бабушками возле подъезда.


 :Yahoo:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Украинские вегетарианцы доказали, что сало - это растение.


Танюш,СУПЕР!!! :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Да ты чё? А где оно, дно рождения?





> Украинские вегетарианцы доказали, что сало - это растение





> Достаточно пройти и не поздороваться с бабушками возле подъезда.





> " Да она тут многим помогает, а потом вещи найти не могут".


Хорошее начало дня! :Taunt: Доброе утро!

----------


## Alenajazz

Саша ответила, что  _прямых поездов с 4 ноября из Львова к нам не ходит..._ Так что поедем с пересадкой через Киев. Хоть какая-то определённость теперь. Не люблю неопределённости. Вчера смотрели фильм (передача "Закрытый показ") "Неадекватные люди".
 Фильм неплохой. Не скажу, что супер... Но неприятия и отторжения дикого не вызвал. И вообще, на мой взгляд, люди там весьма адекватные все были!  :Yes4: 
*Доброе утро!* (как говорилось в фильме про Штирлица: "запоминается последняя фраза"  :Taunt: )

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> "запоминается последняя фраза" )


Это точно! Всем доброе утро! Забежала на минутку и убегаю на свадьбу. Почитала. Здесь был пример из жизни смешной. У меня тоже такой анекдот случился. Было это в студенческие годы, была я председателем профкома пед.училища. И вот длинное, нудное отчетно-выборное собрание. Я за вечер несколько раз произносила фразу: кто - ЗА, кто- ПРОТИВ, единогласно. В то время, единогласно - это был единственно возможный вариант. Закончилось собрание и я пошла домой, зашла в хлебный магазин, выбрала буханочку душистого, мягкого хлебца с блестящей корочкой и ,подходя к кассиру и протягивая мелочь, сказала: ЕДИНОГЛАСНО! У нее глаза округлились, а я смеюсь и говорю: извините- под рачет! Она так и не поняла юмора! Сложно найти связь между словами ЕДИНОГЛАСНО и ПОД РАСЧЕТ! :Taunt:  Вот оно, правило последней фразы.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кинь мне ссылку где вы юбилеи обсуждаете - поучаствовать хочу...Тоже скоро проводить...


Андрюш,да я в принципе зависать стала только здесь :Blush2: А так хожу,брожу,так сказать "просто одинокая волчица..."В "Срочно помогите",в "Юбилеях" шарюсь,да и Манечке :Ok: захожу.Была у Окрылённой,но там супер-мега вау!Это не для меня...А вообще как правило общаюсь в личке :Aga: там редко кто "послать" может,либо откликаются,либо тупо молчат :Meeting: Да и ооочень люблю захаживать в "Документы" :Ok: К стати пошла к феям,а иначе и не скажешь-они просто волшебники(это я про Геночку)и волшебницы :Derisive:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Страна,почему тишина?Я уже успела отработать и домой вернуться,а тут глухо...люди...вы где? :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> люди...вы где?


Дай поесть... А то соседка сейчас мозг выносила... Я аж мясо два раза поперчила. Оказывается, дамочка - местная знаменитость по части выноса мозга.  :Vah:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Кинь мне ссылку где вы юбилеи обсуждаете - поучаствовать хочу...Тоже скоро проводить...


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...C%E5%E9%F1%FF-
    * Юбилей от души- смейся, радуйся, пляши У Мани...

----------


## вера денисенко

> люди...вы где?


привет))) привет всем,всем))) очень скучаю по всем...вот забежала на форум на пару минут....муж с командировки приехал...сами понимаете надо успеть всё....ему завтра уже уезжать...я ещё планы никак не напишу...и юбилеи 2 штуки надо подготовить....и друзья попросили свадьбу провести и всё у меня на ноябрь...а я ещё пьесу не нашла что с детьми буду ставить...что-то я вообще разучилась время рассчитывать... :Meeting:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Андрюш,да я в принципе зависать стала только здесьА так хожу,брожу,так сказать "просто одинокая волчица..."В "Срочно помогите",в "Юбилеях" шарюсь,да и Манечкезахожу.Была у Окрылённой,но там супер-мега вау!Это не для меня...А вообще как правило общаюсь в личкетам редко кто "послать" может,либо откликаются,либо тупо молчатДа и ооочень люблю захаживать в "Документы"К стати пошла к феям,а иначе и не скажешь-они просто волшебники(это я про Геночку)и волшебницы


Танюш,мы с тобой по одному маршруту ходим)))) ты прямо мои мысли читаешь))) как я тебя обожаю)))

----------


## Alenajazz

_Нам даны душа и тело, мир и контуры судьбы. Всё дано, но - черно-белым. А раскрашиваем мы.._

Веруа поменяла подпись!  :Vah:

----------


## вера денисенко

> поэтому спать ложусь поздно и утром сплю долго...


точ в точ как у меня)))

----------


## Alenajazz

> ещё планы никак не напишу..


А я всё сдала!!!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Веруа поменяла подпись!


уже как дня три или четыре)))мне очень понравился текст...ты написала планы? вот пока муж в бане....быстренько хочу настрочить хоть несколько строк...так по вас правда-правда соскучилась!!!!!!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

Алёнчик,а ты поменяла аву?такой классный котик...у меня ассоциации с ним: паренёк в гармошкой...только вот гармошки жаль нет))))))))))

----------


## Alenajazz

Я поменяла аву. Потому что зря я эти планы мучалась, писала. Всё равно всё пропало. Работать не с кем...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А я всё сдала!!!


блин...а я когда-же...всю ночь писала? вот хотела у тебя спросить ты на сколько учебных недель писала на 34 или на 35? или у вас не принципиально?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я угробила три дня своей жизни на это...


эх...так время жалко и бумагу на эту нелепицу...с меня ещё требуют программу по одарённым детям,сейчас у нас не разрешают проводить часы на индивидуальную работу...эти часы нужно под программу по одарённым подогнать

----------


## вера денисенко

> Всё равно всё пропало. Работать не с кем...


не поняла....у тебя же были группы...а у меня детки слабые..сильные выпустились, а эти....даже и не знаю что ставить...сказки уже надоели...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я угробила три дня своей жизни на это...


Вспомнила доча говорила,что много дней за жизнь мы проводим сидя на унитазе :Taunt: Интересно кто засекал?



> вот пока муж в бане.


Вера,а чё ты мужу спинку не трёшь? :Blush2: 



> как я тебя обожаю)))


и я !!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Что-то Веры не видать...похоже муж вернулся из командировки...


это точно....



> планы пишет эти календарные, наверняка.


и это тоже...но пока муж дома всю свою творческую деятельность приостановила....девочки я вас всех люблю...наш добрый,добрый кошкадром))) Алён,удачно тебе купить билеты))))

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты на сколько учебных недель писала на 34 или на 35?


У нас завотделом выдаёт такой календарь, где отмечены каникулы (мы в них не пишем учебную деятельность, на каникулах - воспитательная деятельность и она не идёт в журнал) Потом я по датам, соответствующим  расписанию занятий в каждой отдельной группе с сентября 2011 по май 2012 пишу тему этого занятия. Каждый час расписываю. Что буду в этот час делать, что в другой... Дисциплина какая. Например:
_Современный танец: джазовый travel - 1 час
Классический танец: экзерсис у станка - demi plie, grand plie, battement tendu - 1 час_   и так далее....

ПО неделям я не знаю. У нас как-то по-другому....

----------


## вера денисенко

> мужу спинку не трёшь?


он с друзьями,мы банб топит уже втрой день...я ему вчера тёрла спинку.вот пока он там пивко попивает я сдесь читаю всё что вы настрочили)))))) вся жизнь у него в машине...вот и приходиться дни пребывания дома делить: на семью,родителей(он единственный ребёнок в семье),и друзей-одноклассников...

----------


## Alenajazz

> с меня ещё требуют программу по одарённым детям,сейчас у нас не разрешают проводить часы на индивидуальную работу...эти часы нужно под программу по одарённым подогнать


у меня в программе отдельно есть "Работа с одарёнными детьми"

----------


## вера денисенко

> ПО неделям я не знаю. У нас как-то по-другому....


понятно...короче сидят там всякие напридумывают...а мы отдувайся....

----------


## Alenajazz

> .у тебя же были группы..


Были да сплыли. Ушли. Развалился весь коллектив. Малышня осталась... Работать не очень хочется что-то...

----------


## вера денисенко

ой,девочки...мои мальчики,кажется выходят...пойду...всех целую...до завтра....))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Малышня осталась... Работать не очень хочется что-то...


у меня тоже самое...вот пытаюсь себя настроить как-то..что не я одна в таком положении....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всё "батарейка" садится,я в люлю!!!Всем сладких снов!Помните "Маугли" _Багиру обожаю_!"Славная была охота Ка".Пусть будет больше таких хороших праздников,как сегодня :Grin: Всем лёгких клиентов!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Всем лёгких клиентов!


У меня они все пока лёгкие  :Taunt: (сегодня нарастягивала, натягалась их, вроде лёгонькие пока...)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я поменяла аву


Ален, вот понимаю, что это котик, но почему то ассоциации с тобой! Что-то шкодное и обаятельное в этой милой кошачьей мордашке, свой взгляд на жизнь!
Пришла со свадьбы, прошло неплохо, хвалили, визитки брали. А администратор кафе сказала : "Очень было здорово, классная тамада - ЗАПОМИНАЮЩАЯСЯ!" Приятно очень. Как всегда немного фоток.
Сегодняшняя пара! Хорошие ребята, очень самостоятельные! 
[IMG]http://*********su/358900.jpg[/IMG] 
Путешествуем на паровозике(танцы мира).
[IMG]http://*********su/372215.jpg[/IMG]
Денежная дорожка к сладкой жизни, то бишь к торту!
[IMG]http://*********su/378358.jpg[/IMG]
И, уже по традиции, фото на память с молодыми супругами!
[IMG]http://*********su/347638.jpg[/IMG]
Я в новой жилетке(прохладно было и она меня очень выручила!
А еще невеста мне сказала, что они очень рады, что выбрали именно меня. Вот! Какая я скромная! Сама себе диву даюсь! Ну, кому же похвалиться, если не вам?! Вы ж меня как никто поймете!

----------


## Славина

Доброй ночи всем!!!
Я с юбилея! Хочется сказать * Таниными 55* словами:"Отюбилеили человека на все 200%"  :Grin: 
Отчёт, если созрею, напишу в соответствующей теме. А пока только эмоции!!!
Хочу поблагодарить в первую очередь нашего *Комика*! 
Очень много идей и манеру общения с гостями я взяла у него. 
Сегодня я просто вела диалог с гостями, один эпизод плавно вытекал из другого.
Вчера я просто до поздна не спала, всё писала и писала свою речь, а мысли просто лились и ложились в строки.
Я думаю, что *Комик* не обидится, если некоторые его мысли я озвучу в доступной теме.
Что проходит у меня замечательно из его идей, так это:
1. Аукцион спиртных напитков, приз, бутылка спиртного напитка с подписью молодожёнов или юбиляра получает тот, кто назовёт спиртной напиток, в котором содержится алкоголь, хоть в малых дозах.
2.Идея продолжи фразу  из песни:
Детство, детство, ты куда бежишь
Детство, детство, ты куда спешишь
Не наигрался я еще с тобой
Детство, детство, ты куда, постой.
А я хочу, а я хочу опять....
Люди, мои дорогие, сегодня гуляли сельские люди! А какие перлы они выдавали, я просто  в захвати!!! 
Это была прелюдия к блоку "Назад в 80-е"
Сравниваю с корпоративом, в котором принимали участие одни начальники, так ведь они и двух слов связать не могли, а эти ... просто пипец...
3.Воспроизвести мелодию собственного телефона самому. 
У меня сегодня этот номер прокатил!!!
И вообще сегодняшний юбилей я просто построила на общении с людьми и они в ответ отвечали мне взаимностью.  :Tender: 

Итог, *ЛЮБОВЬ*  :Tender:  и приглашения провести их мероприятия в ближайшее время.

А пока выражаю огромную благодарность нашему *Комику* за опыт, *Андрею Папандру* за креатив  :br: 

И форуму, за кладезь идей!!!

Друзьям, которые всегда рядом.

Просто форумчанам, с которыми весело идти по жизни ( "Корзинная трынделка", привет!!!  :Yahoo: )

И самое интересное, я знаю, что животные не любят выпивших людей!
Но сегодня я приехала домой слегка навеселе  :Blush2:  потому что благодарность людей не имела границ и плюс то, что мы долго ожидали транспорт,чтобы уехать домой.
Приехав домой, я взяла своего кота на руки, он у нас очень болен  :Tu:  и зная при этом, что животные не переносят спиртное, наш кот от меня просто не отходил и он всё прижимался ко мне и тёрся об меня своей мягкой, пушистой щёчкой, а я никак не могла оторвать его от себя...

----------


## Alenajazz

> он у нас очень болен


 :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А пока только эмоции!!!


Молодец, Иришка! Умница просто! Горжусь! И результат не заставил себя долго ждать:



> Итог, ЛЮБОВЬ  и приглашения провести их мероприятия в ближайшее время.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ну, кому же похвалиться, если не вам?! Вы ж меня как никто поймете!


Маша как я тебя понимаю!!!У меня вчера были в плане потанцевать 0 гости!А вот в плане веселья,супер!А,что?На улице практически последние тёплые деньки,вот люди и тупо стояли на улице и наслаждались общением и теплотой редкой Омской ночи,было+5*!!!Так вот стоило мне появится в зале(ну я же убегала в комнатку,что бы приготовить переодевашки)и гости стройными рядами дружно стекались в зал и принимали самое активное участие во всём,что я для них приготовила,потом опять танцевальный блок,прихожу в зал,а там на танц.поле одна :Vah:  тёща!(вот молодец!)Все на улице дышут и 3,5 чела за столом,сидят,улыбаются...Красота,включаю микрофон,начинаю говорить и гости опять стекаются дружно в зал,готовые на всё!!!Вот такая свадьба :Meeting: У меня сразу же ассоциации:помните сказка-мультик старинная,где герой играл на дудочке,а за ним шли мышки(крысы),стоило герою перестать играть и все разбегались...Ага :Yes4: А ещё девочка землянику собирала,с волшебной дудочкой...Блин,что это я про муз.инструменты?Вобщим гости были отзывчивые на всё,но только танцы,не их конёк!Прошло всё супер!Ж и Н как всегда благодорили,и подарили 2 рубахи огромного размера с папиков,бум теперь всем клиентам предлагать рубахи резать :Ok: Гости прощались очень тепло и со словами благодарности,все остались давольны и полные сил,что бы продолжать веселье,но к сожалению,аренда подошла к финалу,а мы решили,что не стоит тратить 3 тысячи,на то,чтобы ещё 1 час веселиться :No2: Вобщим в приподнятом состоянии души все и разъезжались по домам.А жених конечно,красава! :Derisive: 



> Но сегодня я приехала домой слегка навеселе  потому что благодарность людей не имела границ и плюс то, что мы долго ожидали транспорт,чтобы уехать домой.
> Приехав домой, я взяла своего кота на руки, он у нас очень болен  и зная при этом, что животные не переносят спиртное, наш кот от меня просто не отходил и он всё прижимался ко мне и тёрся об меня своей мягкой, пушистой щёчкой, а я никак не могла оторвать его от себя...


Иринка,я так думаю,твоя больная жевотинка,подпитывалась от тебя энергетикой :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> где герой играл на дудочке,а за ним шли мышки(крысы),стоило герою перестать играть и все разбегались...Ага


Уморила! Представила себе эту картину: ты - с дудочкой, а гости гуськом за тобой семенят! :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> А еще невеста мне сказала, что они очень рады, что выбрали именно меня. Вот! Какая я скромная! Сама себе диву даюсь! Ну, кому же похвалиться, если не вам?! Вы ж меня как никто поймете!


*Машуня*-умница! Ты же сама видишь, как, (нет! КАК) поднимается твоя самооценка!!!!! И это здорово!!!
_Ты же стОишь десяти коров, дорогая!!! И- пиши! ЧТО я тебе говорила, а? облекай мысли в строки! Ты-можешь!!!_ :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Кстати, про самооценку. Сегодня прочитала слова, приписываемые Элизабет Тейлор, актрисе. умершей на 80 году жизни:
"Я знаю, что я красива, хотя ноги у меня коротковаты, стопы великоваты, а бедра широковаты.Кроме того, у меня несколько подбородков, и вообще я слишком полна..."
или ещё: "Можно быть толстой и все - таки обладать сексапилом.Все зависит от того, кем ты себя чувствуешь!"
ещё, но немного о  другом, но -сильно сказано: "Если у человека нет недостатков, можно быть почти уверенным, что его достоинства наводят сильнейшую скуку."
Вообще-какая была умная красавица, эта Тейлор!
http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/0906/9f/88e52f6a7950.jpg

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Девочки,у всех радость от выходных....а у меняяяя грустьььь... :Tu: Юбилей,к которому так готовилась(а многие мне очень помогали)....прошел без меня....Утром в субботу свалилась...тело ломит,встать не могу,горло осипло...что было не пойму....Звоню сестре,объясняю ситуацию...она,конечно,расстроилась(но я ей подсказала несколько моментов,конкурсов
передала через родственников песни-переделки...)...и только к обеду сегодняшнего дня отпустило....Вот такие мои выходные...СПАСИБО всем,кто поддерживал меня и помогал!!!

----------


## Джина

Оля, выздоравливай, набирайся сил!!!
Ириша, Машуня,Танюша, рада за вас, за ваши удачные работы, за хорошее настроение у вас и ваших клиентов!!! Так держать!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> что было не пойму


Оля,а ты вобще праздники проводишь за деньги или хобби?

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Таня,вообще,работаю за деньги.А это был юбилей двоюродной сестры...дома в кругу родственников...Она меня поняла,что я не из-за прихоти какой не смогла прийти...Вечером созвонились...все мои наработки ей пригодились.. посидели хорошо...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А это был юбилей двоюродной сестры..


считай твой организм наотрез отказывается трудиться на благо и во имя...за деньги он же сбой не даёт?

----------


## Оля-ля 68

И за деньги сбой дает...Сегодняшний детский праздник вчера скинула знакомой ведущей...С температурой 39 не рискнула идти к деткам...Организм не выбирает: платная работа или для души...Он дал сбой...и все...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Он дал сбой...и все...


Это плёхо!!! :Yes4: Даю установку:"Оля-68 здорова,энергична и симпатично!"Да будет ТАК!ТАК!ТАК!108*27!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> стОишь десяти коров


Спасибо, Танечка! Предполагаю, что именно с этих десяти коров и начались изменения в моей голове, которые привели к толерантному отношению моего внутреннего мира к внешнему образу. Душа согласилась с тем, что внешние данные не так уж и плохи и стала поощрять хорошим настроением и тем, что



> поднимается  самооценка


И , в очередной раз, хочу поблагодарить всех моих форумских друзей за постоянную поддержку и помощь, за подталкивание меня в нужном направлении, за желание жить по-другому - НА ПОЗИТИВЕ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> привели к толерантному отношению моего внутреннего мира к внешнему образу.


Машхен, ну ты изрекла!!!!!  :Blink:  

Собираюсь. Надо будет сходить по делам. Так не хочется. Ветер, за окном дерево аж раскачивается и сильный дождь.Бррр...

----------


## Славина

> Машхен, ну ты изрекла!


 :Taunt:  Я тоже доооолго вникала в смысл этих слов  :Grin: 




> Ветер, за окном дерево аж раскачивается и сильный дождь.


А у нас солнце!!! Правда с утра было 0 градусов. Батареи греют  :Yahoo: 

Ну вот наконец-то кашкадром проснулся.

А то прям тихий час в детском саду  :Grin:  с утра никого, ходила, бродила одиноко я, а будить жалко было  :Yes4: 

Значит всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> с утра никого, ходила, бродила одиноко я, а будить жалко было


Спасибо! У меня выходной. Отсыпалась...




> Правда с утра было 0 градусов. Батареи греют


У нас с утра плюс 6. Батареи не греют. Вспомнила, что в прошлом году включили аж в ноябре. Так как по мнению администрации, было тепло. У меня кошка сидит на коленках. Греет меня и сама греется  :Grin:

----------


## maknata

А я мужа просила, просила включить отопление - не захотел. Хорошо хоть халат тёплый, вечером не совсем примёрзла...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Всем привет! У нас тоже холод пришел...

Осень наступила,
выросла капуста.
У меня пропали
Половые чувства...

За стихи дико извиняюсь :Taunt: , просто решила сегодня порядки навести на жестких дисках...полезла...Мама дорогая! Дерьмо мамонта!!!! И как я так захломилась?!!!!! Сижу гребу!
Но! Наткнулась на фото Песчаной Тамадеи 2010 и вот уже 40 минут сижу и ржу, не могу оторваться! Вот решила на форум сходить, хоть поздороваться!
Там ВСЕ!!!! Ой, так тепло на душе стало от воспоминаний.... :Tender:

----------


## Джина

Всем привет!!! 
  Пришла  к вам поплакаться ибо где пострадать о кошачьем здоровье как не в кашкадроме. У моей кошки в субботу начали глаза пеленой затягиваться, в воскресенье уже была сплошная пелена, глаза стали похожи на 2 бело- синих новогодних елочных шара. И с обеда воскресенья заметили, что наша красавица ничего не видит. Она врезалась во все стены и двери, оступалась на порожках. Ребята, как это больно смотреть на беспомощное животное. Я вместе с ней ходила, направляла, чтоб она смогла запомнить куда идти, при этом весь её путь усыпая своими горькими слезами (глаза у меня сегодня еле видны из – под опухших красных век). Ночь в полудреме, думаю, вдруг встанет , надо ей помочь. Сегодня с утра ходила по знакомому маршруту сама и даже реагировала на мое движение. С утра вызвали ветеринара. По телефону спросил про симптомы, сказал, что скорее всего это уже возрастное (кошке 18,5 лет), но все-таки приехал. Осмотрел ее, оказалось, что возраст здесь не причем. Это вируска, напоминает человеческий грипп. Этот вирус был несколько лет назад, теперь опять вернулся, у котов могут быть сопли, кашель или ударить по глазам как в нашем случае. Сделал 3 укола в холку и лапки. Завтра буду колоть сама, страшно очень. Кошка ходит сама, видит очертания предметов, подходит близко, но уже не врезается в них. Так что жизнь потихонечку налаживается!

У нас солнце, но утром +3, сейчас +10.Отопление не включили, сказали, когда три дня среднесуточная температура будет +8, тогда будет нам счастье, вернее, тепло.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Джина*, 
Грустно.... Держись!!!
У кошек восемь жизней... :Yes4: 
В поддержку тебе рассказ о моем коте. Заболел не знаю чем, начало его кидать, как эпилептика, потом парализовало....потом ослеп и оглох... Ветеринар сказал, что бесполезно...могу только усыпить. Целыми днями он лежал в своей корзинке, как неживой, потом начинал орать...я ему вливала валерьянку из пипетки, тогда он успокаивался и снова впадал в забытьи...В туалет его кошачий носили на руках, потому что он так орал, а я все никак не могла понять, что он в туалет хочет, а дойти не может... Похудел на кость, шерсть свалялась, рот не закрывается, слюни текут...Короче зрелище плачевное...
А потом мы сами решили его колоть антибиотиками, самыми легкими, как для детишек...Кормили жидким яичком, по ложке кислого молока вливали...Ну долго рассказом тебя мучить не буду. Сейчас опять толстый, лохматый и наглый! Все видит и слышит. Правда если раньше кушал все в подряд, сейчас подсел на морскую рыбу, а до этого вообще не ел. А приехали к нам знакомые и очень удивлялись, что это тот самый умирающий кот...

Так что, Тань, лечи и ставь уколы  - не бойся!  У меня коза после окота болела, я ее колола в шею, потому что "попы" у козы нет))), так она видно себя легче чувствовала после этого и терла меня мордой о плечо и видит, что я шприц готовлю сама подходила, вздыхала и шею подставляла.

----------


## Alenajazz

> кошке 18,5 лет


Вот это вы молодцы!!!! Такой уход хороший у кошки, любовью и заботой окружена - столько лет раз живёт!!!! Моей Зяме 8, я бы тоже очень хотела надеяться, что поживёт она подольше, как можно дольше! Уже часть нас Зямыч.  :Yes4: 
А уколы я тоже ставила своему предыдущему коту Джавдету - он в Сибири, с улицы взяла, жил некоторое время дома, но он всё равно потом сбежал на улицу. Вообще в первый раз в жизни ставила уколы. Неумело как-то в ляжечку поставила. Кот сидел тихонький, доверял мне полностью. Вылечила!  :Yes4: 

А у меня радость - билеты куплены! Едем с пересадкой в Киеве. :Yes4:

----------


## Джина

*Спасибо за слова поддержки!* 
Я очень воспрянула духом, только вот перед уколами трушу немного. Хочется сделать поаккуратнее, чтоб не так больно. она так кричала, ее муж еле удержал, хотя она у нас мелкая, 3 кг всего. Заводим себе животинку на радость, потом они становятся членами семьи, но старость есть старость...Наша Джинка - наш член семьи, она мне дочку помогла вынянчить. Маленькую положу спать, а сама на кухне или другими дом. делами занимаюсь.Как только кошка поднялась и побежала в комнату к дочке, то самой надо идти, т.к. уже начинает ворочится. И по сей день она дочку лечит, никого больше.Если у дочки температура, кошка у неё в ногах спит(хотя обычно спит со мной). Я её на ночь из дочкиной комнаты выгоню, а она сядет под дверью, мордой к двери и не уходит.Зато как только температура спадет, ее и калачем не заманишь к дочке на диван. Вообще, она у нас дама с характером :Yahoo: 
  Если бы раньше мне кто- то сказал, что у меня будет в доме жить кошка, долго бы смеялась. Всегда хотела иметь собаку, а именно овчарку. Но скитания по общагам и съемным квартирам заставили изменить свои мечты. Так и появилась наша Джинка.

Вашим котам от всей души желаю здоровья, как и хозяевам. 

Алена, поздравляю с приобретением.

----------


## Славина

> В поддержку тебе рассказ о моем коте


Напишу про своего.
Он у нас помесь пород перса и сиамской кошки. Говорят, что такие коты берут всё самое плохое от своих пород.
Да плюс то, что мы его поздно кастрировали, в 8 месяцев и началось. Проблемы мочеполовые, печёночные, кож заболевания.
Колю его постоянно уже несколько лет, сначала для профилактики, сейчас по необходимости.
Но что-то плохо помогают лекарства. Его тело всё покрыто болячками, которые он сам себе выгрызает до мяса.
Сейчас у него тоже стало плохо с ориентацией, не вписывается в закаулки, прыгнет и не в дверной проём, а в угол головой, не может с подоконника или с кресла спрыгнуть сам, орёт не своим голосом, пока его не снимут, его любимое место (ребёнок приучил) на шкафу в зале, это высоко, недавно сын его закинул туда, а он оттуда упал ((
Я  вижу и чувствую, что ему очень плохо, орёт не своим голосом иногда, дышит тяжело, очень вялый.
Лечим по рекомендации ветеринара, но думаю обратиться к другому специалисту, потому что лечение не помогает  :Tu:  А ему всего 12 лет.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Всегда хотела иметь собаку, а именно овчарку. Но скитания по общагам и съемным квартирам заставили изменить свои мечты.


Я кошек обожаю. Но в детстве была ещё и лайка... (отец - охотник)
 Хотела бы ещё и золотистого ретривера. Если бы у меня был свой дом.  :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Да уж :Tu: жалко животинку...А я в свои 25 завела себе кошку сиамскую...и такая умница вырасла,на диво!Всё всё понимала.И аккуратная была и красавица.На горшок только 1 раз её посадила,она тут же поняла,что от неё требуют.Правда кушала в первый год только сырое яйцо!!!Даже молоко и рыба её не интересовало.А вот когда первый раз мамой стала тогда уже начала всё кушать.Я её котятами всех родственников и друзей обеспечила.Она у меня раз в год приносила сразу же по 5-6 деток.Рожала только ночью и то в том случе,если я буду рядом,а спать то хочется.Потому и придумала,коробку ставлю возле постели,а руку на неё кладу,естественно восне переворачиваюсь,просыпаюсь от того,что она под одеяло лезет и меня будит.Так вот мы с ней и рожали вместе.А потом она очень любила своими деточками хвастаться.Приходят гости,я говорю,пойдёмте я вам котят покажу,если шли смотреть то всё нормально,если нет,она притаскивала по одному катёнку прямо в кухню.Посмотрим,похвалим,обратно отнесу.она давольная,больше не кажет.Так я 5 окотов пристроила,а потом,уже НАНКИНЫ дети,внуков сами рожать стали,котят девать просто некуда,стала я на птичьий рынок их носить и тарговкам отдавать,ну что бы продали,а пока они их кормят продавая денюшку для котят на прокорм оставляла.Однажды пришли друзья троём кофе попить..сидим на кухне,разговоры ведём о ом,что незнаю куда бы "внукав"пристроить...один пацан говорит,-да не переживай ты,позвони,когда разродиться,я их утоплю!Я в ужасе,говорю нет не надо,так и буду на хитром их вручать тарговкам...кофе напились,пошли мы в коридор,парни обцваются,а у того убивца в туфлях моча! :Vah: Вот тогда я и поняла,что Нанка моя всё понимает!Потом,у меня жизнь изменилась,решила сама ребёнка родить.Так моя умница всегда ложилась у животика,а когда доча появилась,она с ней в кроватке в ногах спала.Помню,как муж учил её мышей ловить :Taunt: Поймал мышку,припарировал и давай ей кровавой мышью к морде подсовывать...поняла она,что мышей ловить надо,а вот есть она их не хотела.Поймает,и давай играть лапками,отпустит,поймает,подкинет,придавет,опять отпустит но не далеко..опять поймает,вобщим пока не замучает.Потом мы этих мышей выкидывали.И вот пока я в роддоме была он её научил на улицу ходить :Tu: Ну моя нанка с кем о там гульнула и родила она мне 6 котят чернущих :Vah: У сиамских же белоснежные появляются.А тут чернущие!Я с дочей пурхаюсь,муж дослуживал тогда,уходил в 5 утра приходил после 20 вечера.Нанка моя занемогла я её молочком попоила,а ей плохо,потом пена пошла,траванулась повидемому на улице.вобщим к вечеру она умерла :Tu: я её под берёзой хоронила,плачу,Нася рядом в коляске,земля не копается,я и топором и лопатой всё в корнях,вобщим похоранила,а что с котятами делать,они ещё слишком маленькие,да же глазки не открыли...муж с работы пришёл,а у нас горе...Вобщим с тех пор ниодной кошки в моей жизни больше не было :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Знание - сила! Я вот тут погуглила, прям первое попавшееся...
http://zoo-dom.com.ua/diseases/368/431/
http://vetmyr.pl.ua/read/koshek
http://www.vetua.com/article/Bolezni...chenije-koshek

С ветеринаром посоветоваться, но и самой не плошать



> Лечим по рекомендации ветеринара, но думаю обратиться к другому специалисту, потому что лечение не помогает


Ириш, правильное решение!...Я тоже так считаю...

А еще очень люблю читать журнал вот этого дяди-кошатника... очень люблю рассматривать вот этот раздел, как он для своих кошечек делает всякие штучки

http://dandrey.livejournal.com/8816.html

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Машхен, ну ты изрекла!!!!!


Ага! Самое главное - это правда! С самого детства была недовольна своей внешностью. Даже такая игра у меня была: закрывала глаза, сосредотачивалась и  представляла себя в образе какой-нибудь киношной красавицы. Делать это нужно было в комнате без зеркал, естественно. Так вот, иногда так проникалась загаданным образом, что реально ощущала себя красавицей и балдела от этого факта! Даже появлялись характерные( для задуманной личности) интонации и движения! А как только я проходила мимо зеркала, приятное наваждение, само собой разумеется, пропадало и появлялось недовольство длинноватым носом и излишне-пухлыми губами. А теперь душа моя иногда и в самом деле мою внешнюю оболочку воспринимает как красивую. Вот, все разложила по полочкам!
Аленушка! Очень рада за тебя! Здорово, что получилось все так, как и должно было быть!!! Приятно было получить твои  эмоциональные, радостные СМС-ки!

----------


## Alenajazz

> реально ощущала себя красавицей


А я в детстве считала идеалом красоты одну девочку с нашей спортшколы (волейбол). Её звали Татьяна. И  у неё были кривые ноги, но она была капитан команды и лучше всех играла в волейбол. Мы (были младше) как завороженные смотрели на неё и пытались подражать. Я даже ноги крендельком пыталась изогнуть...  :Smile3:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Я даже ноги крендельком пыталась изогнуть...


Ой, Аленушка! Вот насмешила! Воистину, вкусы у всех разные! Мы и сами не знаем, почему некоторые люди нам нравятся, притягивают к себе, а другие, напротив отталкивают. При этом -первые могут быть далеки от истиных идеалов красоты, а другие -обладать правильными чертами лица и превосходным телосложением! А вот поди ж ты - найди объяснение! Не найдешь!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот насмешила!


Ромыч вообще угорает, когда я ему рассказываю про свой шнобель и отношение к нему в детстве.  Мне казалось, что он очень широкий и толстый, поэтому я, когда фотографировали, раздувала ноздри, типа, чтобы они были тоньше. Жесть!!!!  :Taunt:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> свой шнобель и отношение к нему


Блиныч! Я тебя в жизни и на фотках видела! Где ты 



> широкий и толстый


нос углядела?! Вот ить! Все наши комплексы родом из детства! Я жене своего брата двоюродного всегда говорю: "Не смей подкалывать свою дочку(моя племянница полненькая девочка, пышечка) по поводу ее веса! Она вырастет, вес уйдет, а комплексы останутся на всю жизнь!"

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> А ему всего 12 лет.


А нашему Фиме в этом году исполнилось 13....и сегодня его не стало....Очень тяжело болел...а сегодня уснул днем...и не проснулся....Жалко....Мы так к нему привязаны были...Он с нами колесил по всем съемным квартирам...Дочь переехали отдельно жить,взяли его с собой( у нас еще Кузя есть..)...он у них разболелся...ничего не ел,похудел,шерсть клочками полезла...Мы его забрали...начал поправляться..как мне казалось...и вдруг за два дня высох,осунулся.... и вот его нет....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Все наши комплексы родом из детства!


Шнобель просто вырос в детстве быстро и сразу. А потом фейс стал больше, вот шнобель и потерялся. А были времена, так его вообще не было заметно на лице, а лицо - как будто циркулем очертили!  :Taunt: 
Я и выросла сразу - в длину, имеется в виду (из-за спорта и танцев) В 6 классе уже была такого роста, как сейчас. Первая всегда на физ-ре стояла в нашем спортивном классе. А как-то встаю первая, а нет... Отодвигают меня. Короче, к 9 классу все подросли и я стала стоять в шеренге предпоследняя!  :Taunt: 
А вот стопа росла аж до 3 курса. Поступила на хореографию с 37 размером, а вот при получении диплома уже и 39 размер ноги был!!!  :Blink: 

Я себе больше нравлюсь сейчас. В юности я была какая-то зашуганная...

----------


## Маша Ручьева

У нас сегодня был замечательный солнечный денек! Хоть и прохладновато уже, но солнышко компенсирует отсутствие тепла, одаривая хорошим настроением! Хочу за грибами, но муж занят ванной комнатой, а это - святое! Не знаю, чего он там наворочает, мой архитектор-строитель, но, надеюсь, что будет красиво, уютно и удобно! Именно в такой последовательности! Любопытство распирает! Хочется, чтобы все и как можно быстрее было закончено!

----------


## Alenajazz

> и вот его нет...


Сочувствую. Очень понимаю, как тебе тяжело. У меня один кот умер прямо на руках. *И виновата в его смерти была я...* Я уехала на конкурс, попросила соседку кормить. А она кормила сухим кормом, а поить забывала. Вот его раздуло. Спасти не успели.... До сих пор перед глазами стоит... Виновата, потому, что *нужно было доверять надёжным людям!*

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Первая всегда на физ-ре стояла в нашем спортивном классе


А я всегда последняя и предпоследняя! Как поет Трофим:"А ростом я слегка не удалась!" Да мне и не в кого! Мама была примерно как я - 1.58, а папа в молодые годы(в армии) рассказывал про какие-то 1.65! В последние годы, он был ниже меня! Сутулился сильно из-за больных почек. Стала за собой тоже замечать этот недостаток, пытаюсь бороться.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Да мне и не в кого!


У меня родители среднего роста. Я уже длиннее их, а моя дочь длиннее меня. Но это всё танцы спортивные. НЕ зря же у меня в профиле написано: без хирургического вмешательства удлиняю ноги. И это правда. Вчера танцоры мои меряли танцевальные костюмы.  :Vah:  Все такие подстрелыши стали... брюки короткие стали с весны - на 20 см!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> брюки короткие стали с весны - на 20 см


Это круто! Вот, писала уже, интуитивно чувствовала, что мне нужно(и хотела очень) заниматься танцами! Но, полненьких девочек, каковой я являлась, не брали! Увы и ах! А таких педагогов, как ты, которые бы поверили, приняли и чему то научили - НЕ БЫЛО! Пойду чайку зеленого попью с пирожными "Балет", моими любимыми на сегодняшний день. Ален, это те, которыми мы вас в Поворино угощали. Помнишь? Люблю их, особенно когда свежие, сегодняшнего изготовления!

----------


## Alenajazz

> это те, которыми мы вас в Поворино угощали. Помнишь?


Ещё бы! Их помнят и наши попутчики! Как впрочем и конфеты с баурсаками Инессы, плов и пиво семейства Татьяны55 (а также фрукты с её сада) Мы же не ели в одну харю, людей угощали.  :Yes4:  Вкусняша!!!!!!




> полненьких девочек


Сейчас каждая вторая полненькая. Смеёмся вместе с ними. Говорю: это что? Запасы на зиму? Время проходит - вытягиваются. У меня попробуй, не вытянись...
У детей склонность к полноте бывает в три возрастные периода: от рождения и до 3 лет, в дошкольный период (5-7 лет) и в подростковый период, когда начинается половое созревание.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Запасы на зиму


 :Taunt: 
Прикольно! Главное, что потом



> вытягиваются


И начинают чувствовать себя принцессами!
Прочитала про



> конфеты


,



> плов и пиво семейства Татьяны55 (а также фрукты с её сада


Все понятно! А вот 



> баурсаками


не знаю, что такое! Муж пришел, за комп просится, а у нас договоренность из-за ремонта в ванной, я ему уступаю место под солнцем при первом требовании. Эх, а договор то дороже денег! Потерплю!

----------


## Alenajazz

> не знаю, что такое!


Это такие булочки (или как правильно - лепёшки?) из Казахстана. Я их ела в первый раз в жизни. Понравились!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> .Очень тяжело болел...а сегодня уснул днем.


Оля,ты прими его смерть,так,как будто бы он забрал вашу болезнь на себя...и у вас теперь всё будет хорошо...я понимаю,что малоутешительна,такая теория,но говорят и правда животные уходят забрав наши проблеммы со здоровьем.Я именно так и отнеслась к кочине своей Нанки,она моей доченьке жизнь подарила...блин пишу,а слёзы на глаза наварачиваются,сегодня видать под впечатлением воспоминаний видела её восне,как будто лежу и обнимаю её возле себя,проснулась....а это подушечка(ну такая круглая,пуфик с маааленькими кругляшечками)у меня под руками....Вот так!Я свою кошечку наверное всю жизнь буду любить

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет! Забежала на минутку. Приходила одна моя тетушка, я ее постригла, мы с ней поболтали, попили чай. Это сестра отца. А у двух других тетушек, уже по материнской линии, сегодня день рождения. Одной( она живет в другом городе) я позвонила и поздравила. Другой тоже позвонила, поздравила и была ею приглашена в гости. Сегодня после работы вечером пойдем на праздничный ужин. Нужно найти стихотворение красивое с именем Татьяна( именно так зовут виновницу торжества). Доброго дня всем и прекрасного вечера! А у нас снова солнышко светит! Ура!

----------


## maknata

> А у нас снова солнышко светит!


А у нас дождь ещё с ночи льёт.. и холодно.. Дома уже отопление включили, так не хотелось даже из дому выходить... Бррррр..
Хотите посмеяться вместе со мной? Сижу на работе, уже с утра кучу дел переделала, так что сижу на своей волне, приходит смс, от дочки - "напиши в смс примеры табличных структур данных"  :Blink:  Если б я знала что это такое и с чем его едят, мне бы цены не было, гуглю, смотрю в примерах таблицы разные. Пишу ей, а как я тебе это в смс скину? Она мне - ну хоть слова какие то... Старательно набираю в смс подзаголовки, что есть в статье - линейные структуры, табличные, иерархичные... отсылаю. Ответ - ну я же просила табличные..... :Blink:  Пока я переваривала, приходит следующая. Ладно, тогда напиши примеры кодировки графики и цвета, только не RGB.. :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  Да.. доця сильно преувеличивает уровень знаний мамы :Taunt:  Я к таким высшим материям не готова :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я к таким высшим материям не готова


Я как-то заглянула в тетрадь дочери по алгебре или геометрии... (она училась в физико-математическом классе) и поняла, что я навсегда осталась на уровне арифметики в 3 классе... :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Татьяна, Танечка, Танюшка!
Сегодня самый лучший день!
Все поздравления, подарки, комплименты
К твоим ногам мы сложим — нам не лень!

Тобой мы не устанем восхищаться,
Дарить не надоест тебе цветы.
С тобою, Таня, здорово общаться!
Как солнышко всех согреваешь ты!

За окном пейзаж унылый,
 Осень не сдаёт свои владенья...
 Но у девушки одной, ну очень милой
 Сегодня праздник - День рожденья!

 И пусть на улице лишь дождь и слякоть,
 Для всех друзей ты, Таня, вместо солнца!
 Поэтому желаем в жизни меньше плакать,
 Улыбкой освещать, как свет в оконце.

Сегодня как-то по-особому светло,
 Растаяли тревоги и волненья,
 И для тебя душевное тепло,
 Мои стихи, цветы и поздравленья.

 И я хочу сказать сегодня, здесь,
 Сейчас сказать: без всякого сомненья,
 Благодарю, что ты на свете есть,
 Любовь моя, Танюша! С Днем Рожденья!

Дорогая, милая, Татьяна,
 Юбилей сегодня у тебя.
 Пожелаем в жизни постоянно,
 Окружали чтоб тебя друзья.
 Ты привыкла вечно что-то строить
 И делами лично управлять.
 Пусть не будут беды беспокоить
 И от жизни все ты сможешь взять.

Сегодня рада тебя поздравить я, Танюша,
 Признаться я хочу, что радуешь ты душу
 Своим друзьям, родным и близким;
 Тебя любой сегодня поздравить будет рад – 
 Твоя улыбка слепит, и согревает ясный взгляд.
 Поздравляю я тебя, нежно сладко и любя,
 Пожелать хочу любви, страстной легкой навсегда!
 Пусть в далеком синем небе, греет ярко пусть всегда
 Яркая, как наша Таня, искрометная звезда!

Татьяна - русская душою, 
 На родине одарена красою, 
 А царь, чье имя носит с детства, 
 Ей царственность отдал в наследство. 
 Чего б ни стоило, она 
 Тверда в решеньях и нередко 
 Права. Характером сильна, 
 Да и острить умеет метко. 
 Пустых не терпит возражений - 
 Весомы факты, важность тем... 
 Ей строить проще отношенья 
 С мужчинами, с кем нет проблем. 
 Средь них комфортно ей и сладко. 
 Очарования полна, 
 Весь артистизм свой без остатка 
 Проявит средь мужчин она. 
 Все ищут общества Татьяны: 
 Она на выдумку быстра, 
 Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна, 
 Как солнце, на тепло щедра. 
 И символично - в январе, 
 Когда мороз, длиннее день, 
 От солнца ярче на дворе, 
 Приходит к нам Татьянин день. 
 Всех с именинами поздравим, 
 Кого Татьяной величать, 
 И праздник шумный Таням справим, 
 Дадим возможность поблистать.

Прекрасна, искренна, 
 желанна, - 
 с горячей искоркой 
 в глазах, 
 устроить может все 
 Татьяна: 
 и дом, и праздника 
 размах.

Маша,хватит?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маша,хватит?


Читаю стихи и не понимаю, а кого поздравляют то?...Ну а в конце ужо поняла :Taunt: 

Забежала посмотреть и почитать о чем вы тут болтаете...Улыбнуло... А сейчас никого нету, огоньки не горят  :Tu: 

мне сегодня ролик интересный кинули, может кому понадобится?!!! Есть интересные варианты

----------


## sa-sha76

всем приветик..я жива здорова.
.с сегодняшнего дня в декрете по официальному...
...меня не теряйте..скоро уже смогу нормально выйти на связь.
.всех целую...
я иногда то ведь мельком забегала только  долго  сидеть за компом не могу..почту проверяю и всё.

.всем удачи и хорошего настроения..а главное  берегитесь простудных инфекций.

.ну всё чао .....

----------


## Славина

> всем приветик..я жива здорова.


Приветик, *Сашулька*!!! :flower: 

Вот и умничка!!! Так держать!!! На аве просто красавица!  :Ok: 

А я опять про сны  :Blush2: 

Мне если не форумчане снятся, то звёзды эстрады  :Taunt: 
С Аллой Борисовной мы ели борщ у меня на кухне, с Лолитой жили в одном гостиничном номере, с Киркоровым тоже чё то было, но не помню точно что  :Grin: , сегодня была Ирина Билык, а потом и Кристина Орбакайте, подошла ко мне, протянула руки и говорит:"Ну вот, пока есть возможность, дотронься до меня"  :Vah:   :Grin:  А они концерт в нашем городе давали.
Вот такие у меня звездные сны!!!

Всем добрый вечер!!!

----------


## Курица

> с Киркоровым тоже чё то было, но не помню точно что


Иринка, а можно с этого места поподробнее, а... :042: 
http://www.music-galaxy.ru/img/KRK/20080304142933.jpg 
Не такой к тебе в твоем сне приходил??? Ммммммммммммммммммммммм, крррасавчик....
надеюсь, ты была не в розовой кофте? :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Иринка, а можно с этого места поподробнее, а...надеюсь, ты была не в розовой кофте?


Як бы ж я помнила  :Taunt: 

А Киркоров красавчик, ага  :Grin:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> С Аллой Борисовной мы ели борщ у меня на кухне, с Лолитой жили в одном гостиничном номере, с Киркоровым тоже чё то было, но не помню точно что , сегодня была Ирина Билык, а потом и Кристина Орбакайте, подошла ко мне, протянула руки и говорит:"Ну вот, пока есть возможность, дотронься до меня"


Иришка,после оПщения со звездами,смотри не ЗАЗВЕЗДИ!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> смотри не ЗАЗВЕЗДИ!!!!


в смысле не звездани ...кому-нибудь ненароком))))))))))

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> в смысле не звездани ...кому-нибудь ненароком))))))))))


Танюш,примерно так!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> не звездани ...кому-нибудь


А я и есть звезда  :Yes4:  чья-то звёздочка  :Blush2:  поэтому и звездануть тоже могу  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

_2 часа ночи. Я пришла. 
У меня есть кофе. Очень ароматный. Я варю очень вкусный кофе. Меня научили армяне. 
 Никого нет. 
Кофе выпью и пойду спать. Завтра нет совещания. Какое счастье!!!!!_  :Yahoo:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кофе выпью и пойду спать


Я так понимаю,все кофе Алёнкиного нанюхались и пошли кто чем заниматься...Иринка вспоминать чегой то они там с Киркоровым делали,Танюша и Ольга за Иринкой с Филей подсматривать.А Сашуня сил набираться :Grin: 
Доброе утро страна!!!
У меня маленькое горе...вчера ночью прихватило георгины,думала отойдут,ан нет :Blink: сейчас почту проверю и пойдём капать,жалко,они все все в цвету и бутонах были :Tu: 
Алёна ещё вчера хотела сказать...когда поедешь в Украину,авву не меняй мы будем на тебя смотреть,а то всё красиво...но не ты... :Blush2: Ну вобщим ты меня поняла!
Саша то же могла бы во всю красоту с животиком показаться....
Смотрели мент..полиция опять вчера обос...отлечились,пъяные женщину сбили и попытались скрыться :Vah:

----------


## maknata

Утро доброе всем! Я чегой-то раскисла... То ли погода (вторые сутки идёт дождь), то ли здоровье (вчера вечером чёт сердечко прихватило), то ли так, осенний депресняк накатил...

----------


## Славина

> Я чегой-то раскисла... То ли погода (вторые сутки идёт дождь), то ли здоровье (вчера вечером чёт сердечко прихватило), то ли так, осенний депресняк накатил...


*Натауль*, не раскисай!!! Ты не одна! Я с тобой!!! 
Решила тоже с пляжа убежать?  :Grin: 
У нас тоже дождь вторые сутки и сердце (( но оно наверное так на погоду реагирует.
Но ничего, я с утра пою свои любимые песенки, вот так ля-ля-ля))
Какая твоя любимая песня?
Песню вместе со мной запе-вай  :Grin: 

Всем доброго осеннего утра!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

прррррррииииивввввеееееттттт!!!!
а я не грущу, я дрожу :Taunt: .
У нас резко похолодало, +3 всего....
Почему так лето быстро проходит?!!!! ждешь-ждешь его, а оно фить и пролетело... :Tu: 



> Я чегой-то раскисла...





> Песню вместе со мной запе-вай


Во!точно! :Grin: 



> Я варю очень вкусный кофе. Меня научили армяне.


Научи меня, я тоже люблю кофаааа варить. Сегодня утром сделала себе с корицей и медом, в кино увидела...

А я на базар собираюсь, хочу капусту купить на зиму, в этом году капуста дешевая по 1 гр кило, а в прошлом у нас была по 10...

----------


## Alenajazz

> жалко,они все все в цвету и бутонах были


 :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 




> Я чегой-то раскисла... То ли погода (вторые сутки идёт дождь)


У нас 3 сутки дождь идёт. Мне спросонья показалось, что на крыше соседней двухэтажки - снег!  :Vah:  Это у меня с Сибири такие образы.... Там ведь как - просыпаешься в октябре как-то утром, а уже выпал снег! Короче, внутренне я всегда готова к природным и атмосферным явлениям! Оказалось, что просто крыша такая на двухэтажке - новую перекрыли! Сразу как-то веселее стало!!!!!! Всего-то дождь, не снег!!!!

"Любимая" соседка по прозвищу Принцесса зачем-то вызвала аварийку... Наивно полагая, что они будут менять трубы. Её корректно "послали", сказали: ждите мастеров с участка своего" 
Ей говорим об этом каждый день. Мастера сейчас на замену труб не приедут (ситуация не аварийная, терпит, а они готовят дом к отоплению, приедут через неделю)
 Когда все меняли трубы, Принцесса не захотела, а теперь парит мозг всем, но больше всех мне. Забывает тут же о чём говорили и по 7 раз в день вызывает аварийку. Жесть... А Принцесса она из-за фамилии. Она у неё Нури...  :Yahoo: 

_Весело, весело встретим новый день!!!!_

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> осенний депресняк накатил...


Наташа,тебя бы сейчас к нам...у нас красота!!!Оделась в 2 тёплые кофты,платок шекстянной,как у Солохп,перчатки на ркуи,шерстянные носки и галоши на ноги и спесней от Ирины



> вот так ля-ля-ля)


на родовое поместье!!!!Георгины в подвал отнесли,ботву в кучи.А тут ещё добрая половина астр озябла и их в кучу,муж виноград кастрировал и его туда же,кукурузу собрала крайние початки  сама выдрать не смогла муж упирался :Grin: Потом нашла ещё 4 баклажана(Алёне не предлогаю)и пол ведра перцев.Всю ботву в кучу...видели б вы ТУ кучу :Taunt: Вобщим сейчас здесь пройдусь и пойду спину випросалом мазать...зато депресняка нет :Meeting: моя любимая трудотерапия!!!



> Почему так лето быстро проходит?!!!! ждешь-ждешь его, а оно фить и пролетело..


Эх Маша Маша!Тебя бы к нам в Сибирь,да ты бы свою Украину ценила и любила.НО всё равно *лучше места чем Омск,нет!!!*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> в этом году капуста дешевая по 1 гр кило, а в прошлом у нас была по 10.


Ааааа!Забыла...мне про раки вспомнилось... :Taunt: вчера маленькие по 3 а сегодня большие но по 5!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас резко похолодало, +3 всего....


У нас плюс 10.




> Научи меня


Да ладно! Ты умеешь, я знаю! Я в турке варю, но хочу кофемашину!  :Tender:  уже присмотрела. Меня угнетает, что надо смолоть зёрна, потом стоять над душой у плиты... Не хватает терпения...

Расскажу о ритуале приготовления кофе.
1. Должно быть хорошее настроение.
2. Вода для кофе - холодная, не кипячёная и не из-под крана!
3. Для любителей вкуса со специями - можно добавлять анис, гвоздику и т.д.
4. Турка - медная. С деревянной ручкой. Можно и глиняную. Или керамическую. Но у меня - медная.
5. Прогреть турку. 
6. Положить на дно кофе и слегка прогреть. Без воды!
7. Положить сахар и специи, если любите. 
8. Добавить холодной воды.
9. Пока идёт процесс - заняться приготовлением посуды. Чашки для кофе должны быть тоже подогретые!!!!
10. Кофе нельзя кипятить! Только довести до кипения!
11. Пена поднимется 1 раз - снять, размешать, поставить на огонь. Пена поднимется во второй раз - снять и не размешивать. Поставить на огонь. Пена поднимется в 3 раз - разливать в разогретые чашки.

Зёрна молоть непосредственно перед варкой кофе.
Приятного кофепития!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Эх Маша Маша


Танюш, почему Маша то?! ЕЕ зовут Марина! Всем привет! Не раскисайте! После осенних дождей приходит матушка-зима и укрывает землю пушистым белым снегом! И тогда хандра проходит и хочется, как в детстве, шалить, валяться в снегу и устраивать шуточные бои при помощи снежков! А когда еще и солнечный день, так вообще замечательно! Снег искрится и хрустит под ногами! Студеный воздух пахнет свежестью и арбузом(мне так всегда казалось)! Кррррррррррррасота!!!!!
Держитесь, люди, скоро зима!!! Новый год - любимый праздник и детей и взрослых!!!
Наташа-Макната - НЕ  ГРУСТИ!!! И всем остальным тоже хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> матушка-зима и укрывает землю пушистым белым снегом! И тогда хандра проходит и хочется, как в детстве шалить, валяться в снегу


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
У нас может и не быть снега всю зиму...  :Girl Blum2: 
Будем валяться в луже!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> Будем валяться в луже!


Ага  :Yes4:   :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> почему Маша то?! ЕЕ зовут Марина!


Упс :Blush2: Марина прости :Tender: Босе не буду :Yes4: 



> Будем валяться в луже!


Раскатала ровным слоем...я же ЭТУ картину увидела :Taunt: 
Купила вчера виноград...сижу доедаю.поясница вроде намазалась,отлежалась,прошла.Пошла я домик клеить....пара завтра будет вместе 5 лет два детёнка а жилья своего пока нет,но землю уже купили,вот мы с ними решили что  3 поросёнка будут на дом денюшку собирать. :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Будем валяться в луже!





> 3 поросёнка будут на дом денюшку собирать.


Хорошая ассоциация!  :Taunt: 

"Ты свинья и я свинья, все мы братья свиньи! Нынче дали нам, друзья, целый чан ботвиньи!"  :Taunt: 
"Мы по лавочкам сидим! Из лоханочек едим!"  :Taunt: 

Помните эту песню из мультика "Кошкин дом"????  :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> 11. Пена поднимется 1 раз - снять, размешать, поставить на огонь. Пена поднимется во второй раз - снять и не размешивать. Поставить на огонь. Пена поднимется в 3 раз - разливать в разогретые чашки.


Вот про этот процесс я не знала, что три раза надо пену поднимать :Vah: 



> Танюш, почему Маша то?! ЕЕ зовут Марина!





> УпсМарина простиБосе не буду


Да ладно, Танюш, я не сильно то и обиделась... :Taunt:  Вернее сразу поняла, что ты мне ответ написала.
А Украину я ценю, хотя вот смотрю по описанию в Омске тоже ничего...Картоха красивая, виноград, цветочки, а еще и грибы! Короче КЛАСС!!!
Тут одна девочка, фотограф, пишет, что решила с мужем с октября до апреля уехать в Таиланд и там зимой быть, потому что заказов мало, холодно и вообще :Tu: ...А в Тае, море, фрукты, морепродукты...все дешево...тепло...короче решила попробовать там зиму нашу перекантоваться.....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Помните эту песню из мультика "Кошкин дом"?


Да!!!Мой самый первый танец был про 3-х поросят...вот только не надо,сейчас,что я худенькая!!!Поросята бывают разные :Taunt: А танец был смешной!
Всё.домик склеила и покрасила гуашью,поеду на встречу,остаётся только разукрасить окна и двери :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У нас может и не быть снега всю зиму... 
> Будем валяться в луже!


А у нас две зимы прошедшие ТАКОЙ снег был!!!! Ужасть! Мы даже на рождественскую встречу тамадейцев не смогли приехать, потому что нас снегом занесло...неделю отгребали дорогу, чтобы хлеб привезти и карточки на мобилки :Grin:  Побачимо шо в этом году нам зима преподаст....

Капусту закупила. Очень вкусная!!! И рыбки купила, белого амура.......котлетки заделаю рыбные с пюрешечкой

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Короче КЛАСС!!!


Да и это так!!!; Мы всех к нам на колы...в Сибирь приглашаем!!!Я всегда говорю,что у нас только моря нет :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ты свинья и я свинья, все мы братья свиньи!


Это ты на кого намекаешь?????!!!! ась? :Vah:  :Grin: 

Кстати, свинина чуть подешевела...ага...вот пост начнется и я начну свою мясную деятельность...Бастурмишка, буженинка,котлеточки...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 

А костюмы поросят??? ...или  "без грима" будет все понятно? :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вот только не надо,сейчас,что я худенькая!!!


Так я забыла уже об этом. Ты зачем-то сама всё время акцентируешь...  :Yes4: 




> там зиму нашу перекантоваться.....


Многие пенсионеры из России уезжают на зиму в экзотические страны, жильё своё сдают. Даже есть специальная программа: социальные туры (но только зимой)

Я бы тоже поехала на всё холодное время года... Но коллектив развалится, а потом работать не с кем будет....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> в Сибирь приглашаем!!!


В Сибирь это хорошо!....Надо по карте посмотреть, где Омск находится....

Я вчера краем глаза смотрела передачу "Меняю жинку", ну и в конце увидела как там семейная пара вышла из леса, а дело происходит в Карпатах, и тащит ведрами ТАКИЕ КРАСИВЫЕ БЕЛЫЕ ГРИБЫ!!!! аааааа....Я прям замерла....Так мучительно захотелось пойти в лес...шоб сосны такие были большие-большие...и найти вот такой белый гриб...Вот сейчас это пишу и прям в душе чего то тикает....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Бастурмишка, буженинка,котлеточки...


Не сыпьте сахар в пиво!!!!!! А-аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я бы тоже поехала на всё холодное время года... Но коллектив развалится, а потом работать не с кем будет....


 :Yes4: ...ага...
обросли тут всякими обязанностями....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Не сыпьте сахар в пиво!!!!!! А-аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!


Так блин, я сама зашла в мясной ряд...цену узнала, пока дорого! Пошла в рыбу, а сейчас же пруды спускают и рыбы живой завал...В субботу брала карпа зеркального, запекала в сметане с луком....а сейчас амурчиков взяла на котлетки...Но мясо....аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа...
тоже ХАЧУ! ......
РРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРР!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> я сама зашла в мясной ряд...цену узнала, пока дорого!


А у нас без разницы. Одна цена. Поэтому едим каждый день. А вот карпа тоже хочу в сметанке...  :Tender: 




> обросли тут всякими обязанностями...


Иногда обязанности скидываем. Чего обросшими-то ходить????

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А у нас без разницы. Одна цена. Поэтому едим каждый день.


 :Vah: 
а у нас сезонно....У меня вот все наоборот, когда пост, я лопаю мясо, а когда нет поста мясо я не ем...Летом мяса вообще не хочу, ну если только шашлык, ну или сырокопченое или вяленое под пивос. А как холода наступают, так очень хочу борща на мясе или щей или из баранины шурпы...Ну и всякие выкрутасы  мясные, горячие и холодные...
УФ! так аппетит нагуляла, пойду ка чего нибудь съем.

----------


## Alenajazz

> хочу борща на мясе или щей или из баранины шурпы...Ну и всякие выкрутасы мясные, горячие и холодные...


*Всегда!
*
_Истекая слюной, собираюсь на работу..._ :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вот карпа тоже хочу в сметанке...


Еще хочу фаршированного сделать, тоже.... :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> Меня угнетает, что надо смолоть зёрна, потом стоять над душой у плиты... Не хватает терпения...


Ой, а для меня э
то целый обряд! Люблю ещё в ручной мельнице на одну-две порции смолоть, потом над туркой поколдовать ( я её  тоже трижды отставляю с плиты)..Зато потом какой кофе...ммммм.. ни одна машина так не сварит.. Ток низзя мну сейчас кофе.. Фсё.. свалило меня, положили в стационар. Только с капельницы. Хорошо хоть после обеда домой отпускают.

----------


## Alenajazz

> хочу фаршированного сделать


Свёкр (или правильно свёкор??? я не сильна в терминах родни) угощал нас недавно. Эх.... Я затрепала почти всего карпа!!!! Свёкор был доволен, сказал, что невестка молодец!  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> свалило меня, положили в стационар. Только с капельницы. Хорошо хоть после обеда домой отпускают.


Выздоравливай!!!!
Я как чувствую, что поплохело - всё, только дома, никуда. Весь мир подождёт. Пусть работает железная пила, не для того меня маманя родила!

----------


## maknata

> Весь мир подождёт


То же самое. Послала сёдни на фик школус её осенним балом - уже все нервы вытрепали, шоб им за 300 гривен сцену украсила, ещё и грязью облили, дескать мне три года подряд платили по 300 гривен, а я ещё и с родителей деньги брала.(Не ну совесть есть у людей? Ну ни разу я на осенний бал денег со школы не брала, что с родителями договаривались, то и делала, на выпускные да, там лепила на 300, хотя для нашей сцены это всё равно что ничего!) Так сегодня ещё лучше - сижу на приёме, звонит наш секретарь мэрии (бывший классный руководитель одного из классов), интересуется, мол как там подготовка. А я при чём? Мероприятие школьное, только и того, что проходит у нас в ДК, в этом году я не работаю ни с каким классом, в общем никоторого отношения туда не имею. Всё что им надо предоставить - предоставила. А что там с шариками? А чё с ними? Сказали на 300 гривен, сделаю на 300... Так надо же как то финансово отчитатся, куда деньги деваются, а то мол районная администрация интересуется... Ах, ну не едры ж его в кочерыжку! А с какой такой радости администрация начала этим интересоваться? А чё ж она не интересуется с каких таких делов школа сама себе на компе напечатала билетов, сколько захотела, продала их (у меня только в партере 537 мест, так ещё и приставной ряд на 30 мест ставят + балкон). Куда те деньги деваются? Или вы моей распиской хотите свои дыры прикрыть? Ну уж нет, у меня кассового апарата нет, работаю я нелегально, а коль вам надо финансовый документ - вперёд за орденами в магазины за шариками, берите чеки, дуйте их сами и делайте что хотите!  А тут ещё меня взяли и в стационар определили. Вот пусть теперь сами и выкручиваются. Моя совесть чиста. Пусть попробуют на 300 гривен украсить, шоб и красиво и недорого.

----------


## Славина

> Фсё.. свалило меня


Вот так всегда мы тянем до последнего пока, не свалит.
*Наташ*, выздоровливай, у тебя слишком напряжённое было время. Береги себя!

----------


## Янек

*Славина*, 

Чёт тебя Иринка искал, и сюда забрёл, извиняюсь.  :Vah:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> шоб и красиво и недорого.


Наташ,как кто-то сказал на форум, ...это ОЧЕНЬ разные вещи!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*maknata*, 
Вернулась...пообедавши....
Ты чего разболелась то, Наталь? Отлеживайся! и всех в...ПЕНЬ!!!!



> То же самое.


Как это все знакомо... :Tu: 
Каждая гнида мнит себя беременной вошью...




> Пусть попробуют на 300 гривен украсить, шоб и красиво и недорого.


 :Aga:

----------


## Янек

> так очень хочу борща на мясе или щей


О господи, за что так над борщем то извращаться. 
Свиную косточку, чтоб вкусом наслаждаться
Затем заправить старым салом с чесночком
Но это уж когда готов почти, потом.:)
А если и помпушек испечёте
То от борща такого вряд ли оторвете  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> низзя мну сейчас кофе.. Фсё.. свалило меня, положили в стационар. Только с капельницы. Хорошо хоть после обеда домой отпускают.


Наташа, это тебе "звоночек" сверху, от Боженьки...значит, что ты совсем уж себя загнала, дорогая, что и вполне понятно-ведь на каких  физически-морально-материально-нервенно...и тэдэ условиях прошло доцино поступление...
А ты ж еще нужна. И не только Лесе. но и самой себе, представляешь??? Поэтому лежи под капельницей с улыбкой и припеваючи, например, вот это:"Я на солнышке лежу............." И всегда помни, что лучше :Yahoo:  "гипс и кроватка, чем..гранит и оградка!"

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Свиную косточку, чтоб вкусом наслаждаться


Кости у меня собачка нямает, а я мяско люблю!



> старым салом с чесночком


Нееее....я такое не ем...Хотя знаю, что некоторые любят. Я старым салом сверло смазываю, когда чего нибудь сверлю и мыши тож хорошо попадаются :Taunt: 

Кстати, привет! Ты в жизни такой же красивый как на аве??? :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Кстати, привет! Ты в жизни такой же красивый как на аве???


У Иринки Славиной спросишь. Со стороны виднее. Украинский борщ без старого сала с чесночком, это не борщ.
Это все равно что пельмени варениками назвать. :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> "лучше гипс и кроватка, чем..гранит и оградка!"


 :Ok:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У Иринки Славиной спросишь.


Ой!!!!....А где она тебя лицезрела? :Taunt: 



> Украинский борщ без старого сала с чесночком, это не борщ.


Украина она большааааая....и борщи варят по всякому... :Yes4: 

Убегаю!!! Бегу вино в погреб таскать....всем ЦЁМ!!!!

----------


## Янек

> Кости у меня собачка нямает, а я мяско люблю!


И это говорит дивчина з Украины? Ай,яй,яй. А холодец то тоже из мяса варишь? Иль на свиных лодыжках,а? Мясо это еда, а косточки это бульон.Разные вещи однако. Ладно пойду, пока по загривку не получил, а то разумничался тут. :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> Бегу вино в погреб таскать.


К вину претензий нет.
Сбежала, вот и весь ответ :Blush2:

----------


## Янек

> Ой!!!!....А где она тебя лицезрела?


Ну было так сказать, смотрела
Достаточно, чтоб разглядела. :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> К вину претензий нет.
> Сбежала, вот и весь ответ






> Ну было так сказать, смотрела
> Достаточно, чтоб разглядела






> Ладно пойду, пока по загривку не получил, а то раз*ум*ничался тут.


 :Vah: 
Поэт у нас, однако, появился... :Ok: 
Поумничал чуток, и...скрылся :Taunt: 

Ах,Янек-Янек, *обоя*нек))))))))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Только с капельницы. Хорошо хоть после обеда домой отпускают


Наташа мы с тобой!!!



> Послала сёдни на фик школус её осенним балом


тебе самое главное,что?Уколоться и забыться...все болезни от нервов.Так что солидарна  с курочкой 



> лучше "гипс и кроватка, чем.





> борщи варят по всякому..


а я люблю с мозговой косточкой,на мясе,но из говядины :Ok: А что правда нас в Украине на старом сале кормили? :Vah: 



> Ладно пойду,


Оставайся,у нас тут мужчины разбежались,як тара... :Meeting: пышки
Пошла я окна рисовать :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

> Поэт у нас, однако, появился...
> Поумничал чуток, и...скрылся


Да заходил я как то к вам в курилку
Все глянули , как на пробирку
Ни здрасте ни привета
Как будто я с помойки где то.
И ты в мой профиль заходила
Наверно, просто покурила. :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> И ты в мой профиль заходила
> Наверно, просто покурила.


Однаааааааааако...как внимателен ты, Ян!
Да, в кабинете я твоем бывала,
Как модератор, КТО ТЫ, узнавала,
НО -не курила ни сигары, ни кальян...
Ты про курение тут написал напрасно -
Оно цвет кожи делает ужасным.
По мне, так лучше уколоться и забыться...
(После укола лучше спится!) :049:

----------


## Славина

> Ты про курение тут написал напрасно -
> Оно цвет кожи делает ужасным.
> По мне, так лучше уколоться и забыться...
> (После укола лучше спится!)


 :Taunt:   :Ok: 

Продолжайте, пожалуйста  :Grin:

----------


## на-тал-ка

> Однаааааааааако...как внимателен ты, Ян!
> Да, в кабинете я твоем бывала,
> Как модератор, КТО ТЫ, узнавала,
> НО -не курила ни сигары, ни кальян...


Ребята! Это нечто!!!! Этакий стихотворно -виртуальный батл  !!! Прям болдинская осень в разгаре!!!! Спасибо за таланты и за хорошее настроение!!!! :Yahoo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Янек

*




 Сообщение от Курица


По мне, так лучше уколоться и забыться...


Я о курилке той, где ты бывала. 
Где Леди Марья  в роли  аксакала




А Her  Шумилов, вроде адмирала


Курящих много там и ты, пассивно но  дышала

Потом похоже и колоться вовсе  стала. 
*

----------


## Курица

> Прям болдинская осень в разгаре!!!!


неа. этот баттл посвящен Дню Лицея -сегодня же 19 октября!
Сегодня же Северная столица празднует 200-летие Царскосельского Лицея!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Этакий стихотворно -виртуальный батл  !


Товарисчи!!!А можно я бэзззззз стихов и поэм?
наконец-то одной левой ногой "построила" дом для поросят

Всё,я спасть,завтра свадьба в 12.30-сумашествие!!!Зато рано будем дома

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я о курилке той, где ты бывала. 
> Где Леди Марья  в роли  аксакала





> А Her  Шумилов, вроде адмирала





> Курящих много там и ты, пассивно но  дышала
> Потом похоже и колоться вовсе  стала.


Вот это да!!!И фотографировать умеет и стихи в полёте сочиняет!!!Послушай хороший,по ходу имя тебе пора менять на Александра Серге :Victory: ича!

----------


## Янек

> Товарисчи!!!А можно я бэзззззз стихов и поэм?
> наконец-то одной левой ногой "построила" дом для поросят


Танюшка, где же ты пропала?
И в фотки, заходить  не стала?
Теперь понятно, строишь дом
Чтоб в гости к хрюшкам приходить потом.

----------


## на-тал-ка

> неа. этот баттл посвящен Дню Лицея -сегодня же 19 октября!
> Сегодня же Северная столица празднует 200-летие Царскосельского Лицея!


Танюш! Это я в датах потерялась.... Правильно, по ящику только что потомка Александра Сергеевича показывали, теперь понятно, откуда у мастеров слова драйв и вдохновение! День-то непростой...

----------


## Курица

> Товарисчи!!!А можно я бэзззззз стихов и поэм?


Неа, никак нельзя,Тань-уж такой день (см. выше!))))))))))))))))))))))




> наконец-то одной левой ногой "построила" дом для поросят


ТАТЬЯНА -две пятёрки-очень рада:
Обзаведутся Домом поросята!
А правою ногой, подумавши сперва,
тебе придется строить, Тань, Дом -2! :Taunt:

----------


## на-тал-ка

Танюша, как говаривала Лолита :"Я снимаю перед Вами свои накладные волосы" :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Танюша, как говаривала Лолита :"Я снимаю перед Вами свои накладные волосы"


 :Vah: Хотела б посмотреть я на тебя, Наташа, 
как будешь выглядеть Котовским,радость наша :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********su/457162m.jpg[/IMG] 

А впрочем –нам, красивым, всё к лицу!
Вон-Деми Мур и без волос прекрасна!
Наталка, дорогая, я согласна!
Полюбоваться на твой новый стиль хочу!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Блин тут так здорово!Я приклоняюсь перед людьми способными сочинять стихи :Tender: Ян я в фотки захожу регулярно,только пока времени нет что то выставить...дом,семья,работа.дети(доча)Вот на той недели отпечатала почти 5 кг фото с отпуска.Получилось 3 больших альбома.На этой неделе думала здесь в электронном виде высаввлю,ан нет,опять делишки....Но священно обящаю,разгребусь и вывалю вото рассказ "отпуск 2011"



> А правою ногой, подумавши сперва,
> тебе придется строить, Тань, Дом -2


Танечка,спасибо тебе настроение просто вау!!
Всёх люблю и целую!!!

----------


## Янек

> Вот это да!!!И фотографировать умеет и стихи в полёте сочиняет!!!Послушай хороший,по ходу имя тебе пора менять на Александра Сергеича!


Да нет Танюшка, близко не родня. 
Как там дочурка? 
В дом пускаешь пса?
Красив и складен ваш барбос
Он сам душою к вам прирос :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В дом пускаешь пса?


Ты уже и в той теме побывал?Заценил найдёныша!
Пёсу только зимой погрется разрешаем зайти не надолго,он же сторожевой :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> вывалю вото рассказ "отпуск 2011"


Это Танюшка тогда тему создавай там, иначе затеряется. Короче жду, но картофан у вас классный конечно, а родители у тебя такие живчики, молодцы. Все смотрел очень красиво и здорово. Зайди в поэзию у меня там тема  Мои рифмушки - раскривушки, ты оказывается не всё про меня знаешь. Барбосу привет пожми лапу. :Taunt:

----------


## на-тал-ка

> Хотела б посмотреть я на тебя, Наташа, 
> как будешь выглядеть Котовским,радость наша
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/457162m.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> А впрочем –нам, красивым, всё к лицу!
> Вон-Деми Мур и без волос прекрасна!
> Наталка, дорогая, я согласна!
> Полюбоваться на твой новый стиль хочу!


До образа Котовского на площади
Мне не хватает только резвой лошади!

----------


## Курица

> До образа Котовского на площади
> Мне не хватает только резвой лошади!


Ого...а ПЛОЩАДЬ,значится, в наличии?
На Украине собственность -в традиции???? :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Все смотрел очень красиво и здорово. Зайди в поэзию у меня там тема  Мои рифмушки - раскривушки, ты оказывается не всё про меня знаешь. Барбосу привет пожми лапу.


Спасибо обязательно зайду,я стихи обожаю!!!Ау тебя живность есть?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ни здрасте ни привета
> Как будто я с помойки где то.


Тебе показалось, я ж сказала




> всем ЦЁМ!!!!


Это и тебя касается! 

Вот опять целуюсь без разбору,
ничему не учит жисссьььь меня...
Щас опять по морд...по хар...по фейсу получу я,
рифмы кончились... :Meeting:  ...пойду я....тру-ля-ля...

----------


## на-тал-ка

Ого...а ПЛОЩАДЬ,значится, в наличии?
 На Украине собственность -в традиции????


Танюш!
Всем украинцам по гектару дали,
Чтоб мы их бурячками засевали.....
(P,S.Бурячки - это свекла)
 :Yahoo:  :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

> Спасибо обязательно зайду,я стихи обожаю!!!Ау тебя живность есть?


Ты что, любимый мой сынок
Ему шестнадцатый годок
Сейчас со мной , перед тобой
У монитора дорогой.

----------


## на-тал-ка

А если от души, всем спасибо за позитив!!!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Ты что, любимый мой сынок
> Ему шестнадцатый годок
> Сейчас со мной , перед тобой
> У монитора дорогой


Ещё один любитель кошек
Попал в отважные ряды
Девчонок милых и хороших,
Смотри и ты не пропади  :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Всем украинцам по гектару дали,
> Чтоб мы их бурячками засевали.....
> (P,S.Бурячки - это свекла)


Мне по душе бы лучше кавуны
В них много семок и воды. :)

----------


## Славина

> Мне по душе бы лучше кавуны
> В них много семок и воды. :)


Ты семками замучишься плеваться
А от воды возможно об........ся  :Taunt:   :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Девчонок милых и хороших,


Да уж....
Мы милашки-обаяшки...АМ!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А воды возможно об........ся


Ну вот...наконец то! Узнаю Иринку! :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Ну вот...наконец то! Узнаю Иринку!


Да заразили хохмами своими
Сама сижу и ржу над ними  :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> Тебе показалось, я ж сказала


Да это ж не об этой теме
Ты классная, и вся при деле :Ok: 
Налей хоть стопочку винца
Достань бутыль из погребца. :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Ещё один любитель кошек
> Попал в отважные ряды
> Девчонок милых и хороших,
> Смотри и ты не пропади



Да... наш Флудористан - страна чудес...
Все мужики-с регалиями, без
Как в треугольнике Бермудском, пропадали...
И ты, дружок, нас выдержишь едва лииииииииии :Taunt: 




> Мы милашки-обаяшки...АМ!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> любимый мой сынок


Как уживаются кот с медведём????  :Smile3: 
Не обижает тебя он когтём?  :Nono: 
Я так и вижу, как ест он цветы  :Blink: 
Те, что на форум приносишь ты!  :Vah: 

(из меня никудышный стихоплёт, я прозу люблю ироничную)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Да заразили хохмами своими
> Сама сижу и ржу над ними


Так лучше заразиться этим делом,
И ржать, чего уж не было давно :Yes4: .
Чем злобной жабой здесь сидеть в болоте
И умничать про всякое г....НО!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Да... наш Флудористан - страна чудес...
> Все мужики-с регалиями, без
> Как в треугольнике Бермудском, пропадали...
> И ты, дружок, нас выдержишь едва лииииииииии


Ну да, мы мило улыбнёмся,
Тебя поддержим, не дрейфи,
Но если вдруг ты подвернёшься
Покажем, где у нас когтИ  :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> Как уживаются кот с медведём????
> Не обижает тебя он когтём?
> Я так и вижу, как ест он цветы
> Те, что на форум приносишь ты!
> 
> (из меня никудышный стихоплёт, я прозу люблю ироничную


Аленнушка подружка, добрый вечер
Твой образ чист и безупречен
Я рад , что ты сюда зашла
Сестрёнкой будь, люблю тебя. :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я рад , что ты сюда зашла


Укатал...это насчет "зашла"... :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я рад , что ты сюда зашла


Да я как бы отсюда и не выходила...  :Taunt:  Это одна из моих любимых тем!




> Сестрёнкой будь, люблю тебя.


Согласна. Старшего брата не было. Мечтала. Ты же старшим братом будешь?  :Yes4:  А то младший у меня есть...

----------


## Янек

> Ты семками замучишься плеваться
> А от воды возможно об........ся


А ты Иринка, ты сейчас получишь
Чего ты на меня, так яро  крутишь?
Смотри приеду и куплю два кавуна.
Один тебе, другой лишь для себя
И будем вместе, так сказать тренироваться
Кто сможет дольше , ну того не о.........ся. :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Я рад , что ты сюда зашла


ТЫ случайно вдруг зашёл,
А мы тут давно живём гурьбой  :Aga: 
Весёлой, шумной, озорной,
Ну и грустною, порой  :Grin:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> У монитора дорогой.


Красавчик - пушистик...

----------


## Джина

Ребята, доброго всем вечера! Спасибо за хорошее настроение  и прекрасный поэтический вечер!!!
Увы, я и рифма - понятия несовместимые, хотя стихи очень нравятся, так что я молча почитаю ваши творения.

*Янек*, у тебя классный котофей!!!

----------


## Славина

> Смотри приеду и куплю два кавуна.
> Один тебе, другой лишь для себя
> И будем вместе, так сказать тренироваться
> Кто сможет дольше , ну того не о.........ся.


Ой, мамочки.... я проиграла сразу, потому что я уже....  :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

*Славина*, 
*bycmarina*, 
*Курица*, 
*Alenajazz*, 

Короче так! Не пререкаться
Все по одной , идти сдаваться
Теперь здесь я ваш командир
И быстренько пошить мундир
Все, очередно целовать
С любовью нежно обнимать
Смотреть в глаза, ну и ласкать
Не то устрою вашу мать!!! :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Все по одной , идти сдаваться
> Теперь здесь я ваш командир


 :Vah:  

Ша, тихо, все прикрыли рты,
Давайте в очередь писаться,
Кто первый, ну-ка подходи  :Yes4: 
А мне бы только не ус....ся  :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Теперь здесь я ваш командир


 :Blink: 




> И быстренько пошить мундир


 :Blink:  :Blink: 




> очередно целовать
> С любовью нежно обнимать
> Смотреть в глаза, ну и ласкать


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 




> идти сдаваться


Русские не сдаются!

----------


## Курица

> Ой, мамочки.... я проиграла сразу, потому что я уже....


"Ой, мамочки.... я проиграла сразу,"-
Иринка пишет, и глотает фразу...
Я даже вижу Иру "пацталом"...
Счас, прохохочется...ответит вам потом! :Taunt:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Короче так! Не пререкаться
> Все по одной , идти сдаваться
> Теперь здесь я ваш командир
> И быстренько пошить мундир


Всем здрасьте! что за командиры
дают приказ пошить мундиры?!
я думала, что хоть на форуме мы без регалий
Гляжу, и тут уж мужики нас обскакали:)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> *Славина*, 
> *bycmarina*, 
> *Курица*, 
> *Alenajazz*, 
> 
> Короче так! Не пререкаться
> Все по одной , идти сдаваться
> Теперь здесь я ваш командир
> И быстренько пошить мундир
> ...


Я согласная на ФСЁЁЁЁ!!!...
сама себе не верю...ё-моё! :Yes4:  :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> Янек, у тебя классный котофей!!!


Мой котофей , младых бодрей
Сибирский парень, корифей. :Derisive:

----------


## Славина

> Я даже вижу Иру "пацталом"...
> Счас, прохохочется...ответит вам потом!


Ой, Таня, точно угадала,
Ответ я, правда, раньше написала  :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> Славина, 
> bycmarina, 
> Курица, 
> Alenajazz, 
> 
> Короче так! Не пререкаться
> Все по одной , идти сдаваться
> Теперь здесь я ваш командир
> И быстренько пошить мундир
> ...


Я-Ваша мать, что Курицей зовусь!
(иль мамой Курицей, что не одна ль малина)...
Однако. ..распоясался мужчина...
за шевелюру я его боюсь! :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> Русские не сдаются!


Ну это, не сдаются, знаю
Ну я ж не в плен беру тебя
Алёнка, милая сестренка
Люблю тебя,и жду тебя
Но ты того, не подведи
Давай родная приходи :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> распоясался мужчина...
> за шевелюру я его боюсь!


А что, он пояс носит на своей причёске???   
А мне он представляется уже без шевелюры...
Кричит он: Нелп! Поможи, будь ласка! Матка боска!
А мы по голове его бежим аллюром!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Ирсен! Донецк показывают по телику, Донбасс-Арену! Скоро мы туда поедем на ЧЕ!!!! :Tender: 
Играет Шахтёр-Зенит. Мы за Зенит, конечно. Шарфики фанатские одели. Но Шахтёр тоже уважаем!!!!

----------


## Янек

> ТЫ случайно вдруг зашёл,
> А мы тут давно живём гурьбой
> Весёлой, шумной, озорной,
> Ну и грустною, порой


Це, нэ порядок, так кажу
Коль бабыв стильки бэз присмотру
Пойду куплю себэ ружо
Хай буде, хоть немного толку. :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> Ша, тихо, все прикрыли рты,
> Давайте в очередь писаться,
> Кто первый, ну-ка подходи
> А мне бы только не ус....ся


Ой бедная моя Иринка
Как напугал тебя, картинка
Ты хочешь как?
По малому иль по большому?
Похоже, все равно уж, по какому :Vah:

----------


## maknata

> Пойду куплю себэ ружо
> Хай буде, хоть немного толку


Ружжо? Собрался ухи нам пробить?
Так мы и так серёжки носим :Grin: 
Да, господа! Вы мастера флудить!
-сказала я, на три часа вас бросив :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> Всем здрасьте! что за командиры
> дают приказ пошить мундиры?!
> я думала, что хоть на форуме мы без регалий
> Гляжу, и тут уж мужики нас обскакали:)


Тут дело принципа мадам
Эт вам, не дам иль может дам
Теперь устроим здесь учет
Чтоб дебит , кредит, иль наоборот
Но что бы сальдо , точно било
И ни какого креатива. :Nono:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Теперь устроим здесь учет


Пойду лучше футбол посмотрю. Меня не учитывать!

----------


## Курица

> Ой бедная моя Иринка
> Как напугал тебя, картинка
> Ты хочешь как?
> По малому иль по большому?
> Похоже, все равно уж, по какому


Ну ты и натуралист у нас, однако же, Янек...НЕюный...
Анекдот твои стихушки заставили вспомнить...
Красная Шапочка пошла в лес, за грибочками, за ягодками...захотела пИс.ть, села под кустик...увидела Волка - заодно и пок...ла...

----------


## Янек

> Ружжо? Собрался ухи нам пробить?
> Так мы и так серёжки носим
> Да, господа! Вы мастера флудить!
> -сказала я, на три часа вас бросив


Я ж вас собрался защищать
От всяких разных оболдуев
Ну коль не нужен то пойду
Напьюсь прописаных пилюлев :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> Напьюсь прописаных пилюлев


Как ударение ты в слове среденем ставишь, брат?
Похоже, понял сам, что заболтался...
Что чушь порол, себе в душе признался...
И своему диагнозу не рад?
И всё же, Янек, эти пилюлИ,
гораздо лучше, на мой взгляда, чем п.............и :Vah:  :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> Я-Ваша мать, что Курицей зовусь!
> (иль мамой Курицей, что не одна ль малина)...
> Однако. ..распоясался мужчина...
> за шевелюру я его боюсь!





> Пока пьет пиво капитан,
> Буян задумал строить дам.
> Ты, Янек, шашку убери,
> Тащи ка лучше...пироги!


Ну сказанул ты мне братан!
На кой нам столько милых дам!
А ну все строиться подруги
Внесть гостю холодца, вина, жадюги
Всё спрятали  уж в погреба
Похоже не смогу я без ремня
А ты фамильный тезка проходи
У нас и так полно еды
 :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я ж вас собрался защищать
> От всяких разных оболдуев


Вот это другой коленкор!
Отложу я в сторонку топор...
В процедурную не надо уходить...
А вот пить... Давайте кофе пить!!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/395750.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/454137.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/447993.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> Как ударение ты в слове среденем ставишь, брат?


Здесь ударенье однозначно
И слово с умыслом подобрано
Что б было ржачно
Мы так замшели все от жизненной рутины
Давайте здесь смеяться, мы же не критины! :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Aga:

----------


## Янек

> Знал, что наглых у нас много...
> Кто с фамилией такой...
> Но не ожидал такого!
> Приглашают, блин, домой!


Ты не боись прорвёмся паря
Уж у меня пошире харя
Давай за дружбу ,за друзей
Волдеда, Пана, лошадей
Смешалось всё, и жизнь одна
Ай! за любовь братан. До дна!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Девчатко! Вижу вашу радость, что гость внезапный посетил
....
Тьфу ты! Заразили своими стихами! Я ж стихи не люблю! :Taunt: 
.......

Накрывайте ужо поляну, а то спугнете мужичка. Смотрите - вон какой красивый....В ботинках, шляпе и с букетом роз...



Это наши "священные котлетки"....хи-хи-хи

----------


## Славина

> Ну коль не нужен то пойду
> Напьюсь прописаных пилюлев





> Ты хочешь как?
> По малому иль по большому?
> Похоже, все равно уж, по какому


Хотела, да перехотела  :Girl Blum2: 
А ты не бойся, новый друг,
Хоть язычок и острый наш порою
Но ты терпи наш дружный круг  :Yes4: 

А ещё это называется у нас  пропиской  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Янек

> Давайте кофе пить!!!!


Алёнушка , а наше где, нет скорпионского нигде?  :No2:

----------


## maknata

> А ну все строиться подруги
> Внесть гостю холодца, вина, жадюги


Э как шашкой размахался!
Видать забыл - с хохлушками связался!
Тут покомандовать ещё сумей-ка:
Нам пофик, как одета тюбетейка! :Taunt: 
И миль пардон, пока я после капельницы спала,
Муж всё сожрал, осталось токо САЛО!
Могу горилочки налить,
Лучок, сальцо, шоб закусить!

----------


## Курица

> Мы так замшели все от жизненной рутины
> Давайте здесь смеяться, мы же не критины!


Па-па-па-папрашу вас, Ян, не обобщать...
Нам некогда здесь было обомшать.
Мы про котлеты,про котов, про всякий вздор
Вели здесь вечерами разговор...
Papandr у нас - для запаха мужского,
Он нас не обижает, право слово,
не заставляет строиться по росту...
С тобой так сложно.... :Vah: 
А у нас так просто :Grin: 





> Давайте здесь смеяться, мы же не *критины*!


Что слово сие значит?
А, мужчина?  :Vah:

----------


## Янек

> Сальдо, дебит и учёт...
> Сам чёрт тебя не разберёт!
> 
> Говорим про секс и жрачку.
> Про танцоров и котов...
> (Если пиво есть в заначке
> про ружье трындеть готов)


О, ты как знал сюда пришел
Считай не потерял, нашёл
Сейчас возьмем с тобой вина
В шатер, к цыганам до утра
Гитары,пляски, красота
Ох утром будет "ляпотааааа..." :Taunt:

----------


## вера денисенко

А в кошкодроме весело живут,
слова рифруют ,
может и поют,
И слово меткое ,
для ловкости творца
здесь произносят часто до конца!

----------


## Курица

> Выставлю и я кой-чего...
> Чапай наш...Национальная гордость...


Что за Чапай без картошки?
К Маринкиным котлеткам- вот, немножко...

[IMG]http://*********su/421372m.jpg[/IMG] 

Наташа, где же сало? Доставай!
Андрюша, быстро Дамам наливай!!! :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Выставлю и я кой-чего...
> Чапай наш...Национальная гордость...
> Тоже с шашкой чувак...Про него еще Пелевин писал...


Андрей ты фоткал?

----------


## Славина

> слова рифруют ,может и поют,


А чаще водку и мартини пьют,
Котлетки вот картошкою жуют  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Что слово сие значит?


Ну, ошибся с буквой. У нас много, кто пишет неграмотно. Некоторые постоянно от меня замечания получают... Но терпят меня, дочь филолога... :Yes4: 

Олег, а насчёт того, что есть для нас-Скорпионов, то вот, нашла:  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********su/421375.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> Хотела, да перехотела
> А ты не бойся, новый друг,
> Хоть язычок и острый наш порою
> Но ты терпи наш дружный круг
> 
> А ещё это называется у нас пропиской


Я свой подруги придержал
Про язычек я, очень острый
А так бы жару так поддал
Но контингент, такой хороший. :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> к цыганам до утра


Кто с чем... А я с танцами!

[IMG]http://*********su/417265.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/455152.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

> Ох утром будет "ляпотааааа..."


Из лужи зачерпнув, так ляп  по лбу себя с размаху:
"О как же,как же мне хреново!"
И снова руку в лужу опустив,поймаешь черепаху,
"Ты кто?! - "Я черепаха Вова!"
На автомате черепахой бац себя по лбу, и снова:
"Ой, как же мне хреново, Вова!" :Taunt:

----------


## Янек

> С тобой так сложно....
> А у нас так просто


*Да ради бога
Живите в простоте
А мы летаем 
И живем в мечте
А друга вашего 
Да я ж не забираю
Прощай мадам
Не буду беспокоить 
ОБЕЩАЮ!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Янек*, Олег, со мной тоже сложно! А простота вообще хуже воровства...

----------


## Курица

> Прощай мадам


Ну вот...даже на брудершафт не выпили, а уже-прощай... :Tu:

----------


## maknata

> Прощай мадам


Ну, вот.. я только сало притащила...

----------


## Alenajazz

> А ты куда это собрался?


_Конечно, напали всей толпой... Одна Маринка согласилась мундир шить. А мы, как орда налетели... даже пошутить не успел человек. Хотел появиться ярко, с фурором. Скорпионская ведь душа... Кому, как не мне это понятно..._  :Tu:

----------


## Славина

Сегодня насмеялась от души
И водка есть у нас, и песни, танцы,
Тут веселиться б до утра,
Но я пожалуй буду "попращаться".
Спасибо всем за вечер и уют,
Спасибо за компанию такую,
Где все друг друга вовремя поймут,
И выслушав историю, другую....
Да будет так, а не иначе,
А то возьму и счас заплачу!

Чё, уже спугнули  :Blink: 

Ладно, утро вечера мудренее, завтра разберёмся, устал человек от нас, вон нас сколько, а он один.
Чёт мне всё это начало этой темы напомнило  :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Янек*, 
Это они так сильно тебе обрадовались :Yes4: ! Одичали тут маленько без мужского внимания...Ну немножко покусали :Taunt: 



> Не буду беспокоить 
> ОБЕЩАЮ!!!


А это ты зря!!! Да что ж это за  мужики пошли? чуть что дверями хлопают, в обморок падают....



> Прощай


Это плохое и грустное слово...
"Не говорите мне прощай, не говорите...."

----------


## Alenajazz

*Украина!!! Мои вопли не слышно???? Матч смотрю. Вратарь у Шахтёра просто супер!!!! Пока 2:2. Очень интересный матч!!!!!* *На стадионе 50 000 зрителей.*  :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Чё, уже спугнули


ага.... :Tu:

----------


## maknata

> Но я пожалуй буду "попращаться".


Раскланяюсь и я.. Спокойной ночи кошкодром
Как говаривала Маша из мультика - "Очень постельный лежим!" :Aga:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Поэт у нас, однако, появился...


Добрый вечер! С удовольствием прочла ваши литературные батлы! Вставлю свои пять копеек.
ПРО НОВИЧКА во Флудористане.
Он был болтлив, неглуп и честен!
И говорил без глупой лести!
Галантно перлы выдавал
И в разговоре не зевал!

----------


## Курица

> Чёт мне всё это начало этой темы напомнило


да. и мне...



> Да что ж это за  мужики пошли? чуть что дверями хлопают, в обморок падают....


 :Meeting:  :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А мы у цыган!!!
> Скоро не ждите....


 :Taunt:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> А мы у цыган!!!
> Скоро не ждите....


Хм, Андрюш...надеюсь, всё же у цыганок, а не у цыган... :Taunt: на ночь-то глядя...Ведь Чапаев-то с салом остался во Флудористане...
Всем-спокойной ночи. я тоже-на "постельный лежим" перехожу.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> "постельный лежим"


Ну, вот! На самом интересном месте! Все покинули ринг! Сегодня здесь было прикольно!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Все покинули ринг!


Я ещё не уходила никуда. Все нервы истрепала на футболе. 89 минута... Ничья 2:2  :Tu:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> нервы истрепала на футболе


Муж мой тоже смотрит и рычит! Зато я спокойно сижу у компа и с удовольствием читаю все, что сегодня здесь нафлудили умельцы литературного жанра!

----------


## Alenajazz

_Пойду танец сочинять. Потом в люлю. Всем пока!_

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Всем пока!


Всем спокойной ночи!!! Тоже пойду баиньки!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Пойду танец сочинять. Потом в люлю. Всем пока!


ая когда всё до делаю? даже и не знай...сегодня одну стопку документов до печатывыла ужо   ...утром 7-30...к 10 надо было всё тащить к начальству...теперь надо подабрать репертуар....

----------


## вера денисенко

> Всем спокойной ночи!!! Тоже пойду баиньки!


тоже пойду)))) всем сладких снов)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Котлетки вот картошкою жуют


Котлетки вкусные с картошочкой поесть,
не прочь сегодня я застол присесть,
Сижу за компом  , вся в заботах я!
А вы всегда радушные друзья!
И стол накроете с сальцом или с горилкой,
И тост произнесёте с Милкой!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Вот это да! Ну и дела!
Ведь только вечер во флудилке не была!!!
Пока смотрела я по телеку футбол,
Стихами обрастал наш Кашкадром!!!
Картошку с салом "уминали" без меня?!
Ау!Вы где?!Эх,опоздала я!!!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А Her Шумилов, вроде адмирала


Извините :Taunt: 
Утром перечитала вчерашние посиделки. Наткнулась на это слово...Her...прочитала по-русски...Чёйта опять смешно стало!

Всем ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!!!

з.ы. Иринка, а где этого веселого мужчинку видела? и почему до сих пор скрывала? Надо было давно к нам пригласить!!!!
Перечитала опять ВСЁ! Нахохоталась и иду с хорошим настроением работать! :Oj:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Иринка, а где этого веселого мужчинку видела? и почему до сих пор скрывала? Надо было давно к нам пригласить!!!!


Нигде его я не скрывала,
Вот в этой теме увидала,
А приглашать не приглашала,
Вот сам зашёл и что тут стало?

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...3%F8%EA%E8-%29

Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## maknata

Приветики всем! Пишу из больницы, жду обхода.. хорошо хоть комп с модемом взяла, а то бы вообще от скуки закисла..

----------


## Alenajazz

> Приветики всем! Пишу из больницы, жду обхода..


Я пришла с обходом! Макната, вы абсолютно здоровы и нефиг тут прикидываться бордовым тазиком! Я, как главврач, вам всем запрещаю болеть! Всё! Все здоровы!

У нас вчера вечером поздно включили отопление. Интересно, кто это ночером отоплением занимался??? Или это только ночером тепло дошло????  :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот сам зашёл и что тут стало?


Да он так прозрачно намекнул, что ты знакома с ним давно и даже видела.... :Taunt:  в окно! Блин! Ну прицепились ваши рифмы, никак их не могу унять
Я ж не пишу стихи, поверьте!!!...Ну вот! Опять! Едрёна мать!!!

Даааа....просто мы вчера так накинулись на него своим вниманием, что он ретировался...к цыганам...или к цыганкам..
Ну пусть с Андрюшей "поцыганят" немножко...Я лично с нетерпением жду возвращения! Мне понравилось!!!!



> Вот в этой теме увидала,


Тему обязательно посещу, только разгребу свою кучу дел!!!!

....Опять написала, как в сказке...
Славный остров посещу, у Гвидона погощу( ай да Пушкин, ай да сукин сын!!!)



> Приветики всем! Пишу из больницы, жду обхода.. хорошо хоть комп с модемом взяла, а то бы вообще от скуки закисла..


Наталь, ты пока лежишь там - стихи сочиняй! Я вчера обаржалась!!! И конечно поправляйся!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> он так прозрачно намекнул, что ты знакома с ним давно и даже видела...


Олег (Янек) в корзине фотку скидывал. Но это была фотка..... обезьяны!  :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Но это была фотка..... обезьяны!


Шо? Очередной мистер ИКС....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Шо? Очередной мистер ИКС....


Как сказал Пан: все сначала прячутся за плюшевыми игрушками, а потом выставляют фото. Подождём...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Олег


ааааа....ну хоть имя назвал! Уже хорошо!

а то знаешь как у Чехова
"Посмотришь на иное поэтическое созданье: кисея, эфир, полубогиня, миллион восторгов, а заглянешь в душу — обыкновеннейший крокодил!"

----------


## Alenajazz

> ну хоть имя назвал! Уже хорошо!


Да и фамилия известна - как у Андрона нашего.  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Подождём...


Ага...еще один сеанс такого внимания, как вчера и к нам вообще мужчины будут боятся заходить :Taunt:  Все с такими когтями и зубами :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> Даааа....просто мы вчера так накинулись на него своим вниманием, что он ретировался..


Он предложил вам мирно сдаться
Так нет же, вы сопротивляться,
А что с такими воевать,
Вот и ушел лучше поспать  :Grin: 




> Олег (Янек) в корзине фотку скидывал.


Именно там я его и видела  :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Да и фамилия известна - как у Андрона нашего.


Я понимаю, что я пока в танке...или в бронепоезде... :Taunt:  Нагоню зимой...может быть...если интернет не даст дулю...
Не знаю я Андрона :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Он предложил вам мирно сдаться
> Так нет же, вы сопротивляться


Я лично сразу сдалась! Как увидела, что в штанах, шляпе и ыщо с букетом!!! ВАУ!!! Сразу видно, что интеллигент!!!
з.ы. а то некоторые без штанов приходят знакомиться... :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не знаю я Андрона


Андрей Папандр который...
Чего это ты его не знаешь???? Ушёл к цыганам - всё, ты его уже не знаешь????  :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Андрей Папандр который...


 :Blink: 

Даааа????!!! А я чета решила, что это с космосом связанное что то...и давно он Андрон???? после цыганок штоли??? :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> давно он Андрон???


Я его так называю. Недавно. Неделю где-то...
А Волдеда - Валериан, а тебя - Маринеску и так далее... Манера у меня такая... Себя называю Алёнаси, иногда Алёна-джан меня называют, иногда, Алёна-тян, ещё Алёнища - когда в гневе.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> а тебя - Маринеску и так далее... Манера у меня такая...


Да я твою манеру знаю, я внимательная...просто насчет переименования Папандра пропустила где-то :Meeting: ..Ну вот теперь зато я знаю, кто у нас Андрон!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> просто насчет переименования Папандра пропустила где-то


потому как в корзину не заходишь...

----------


## Курица

> Я лично сразу сдалась! Как увидела, что в  штанах, шляпе и ыщо с букетом!!! ВАУ!!! Сразу видно, что интеллигент!!! 
> з.ы. а то некоторые без штанов приходят знакомиться...





> и давно он Андрон???? после цыганок штоли???





> Я его так называю. Недавно. Неделю где-то...


Аж интонации ваши слышу!...Девчонки,хохочу в голос (на работе на обеде)!!!




> знаешь как у Чехова 
> "Посмотришь на иное поэтическое созданье: кисея, эфир, полубогиня, миллион восторгов, а заглянешь в душу — обыкновеннейший крокодил!"


 а вот за напомненную фразу из чеховского "Медведя"-гран мерси, я её сегодня уже  в дело пустила: мы с девочками-соцпедами  в кабинете в целях расширения кругозора и повышения культурного уровня на дверях кабинета с внутренней стороны повесили файл и каждый день туда вставляем большими буквами набранную ЦИТАТУ ДНЯ...
так вот эта как нельзя кстати пришлась-она в точности характеризует одну из наших непосредственных ...ну, скажем так...начальниц.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> потому как в корзину не заходишь...


Чесс слово обязательно приду...скоро :Taunt:  Но если у вас там тоже такие же "добрые" как здесь, то уже...ой! Боюссссс...С! СЯ!!!! :Taunt: 

(как Иришка вчера :Taunt: )
А я борщ варю на БАААААльшой костомахе с мясом ессстественно! вчера напомнили мне и чего то ТАК захотелось... вот бегаю туда-сюда :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Аж интонации ваши слышу!...Девчонки,хохочу в голос (на работе на обеде)!!!


Танюша, я так соскучилась по нашим хохотулькам...ой! я вчера даже работу бросила и здесь зависла!!! :Blush2: 

Это так окрыляет, заряжает и дает энергию!!!! Поэтому я мысленно посылаю СПАСИБО тебе медвежонок Янек, за то что посетил наш женский кошкадром...
ааааа....плачу....приходи ыщо!!!! :Blush2:  :Oj:

----------


## Alenajazz

> если у вас там тоже такие же "добрые" как здесь, то уже...ой! Боюссссс...


В корзине люди постоянные, проверенные: Волдед, Пан, Димон (Димитрий который), я-Алёнище , Иринка-скоморох, Ирсен Славина, Ддаан, (Виктор, говорит редко, любимый смайл -  :Blink: ), Олич-Скади, Андрон (Папандр) и Олег (Янек), реже заходят КП Павел и Ян, недавно появилась новая дама, но я её ещё не поняла, особо не общались... Читают корзину многие с форума, даже о ком бы и подумать не могла, но увидела как-то, что данный индивид читает корзинную трынделку!  :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> СПАСИБО тебе медвежонок Янек, за то что посетил наш женский кошкадром...
> ааааа....плачу....приходи ыщо!!!!


Присоединяюсь! Было классно!  :Victory:  :Vishenka 06:  :Preved: 

И брат теперь у меня есть форумский!!!!! Ура!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> В корзине люди постоянные, проверенные:


а что значит проверенные? а хто их проверял?!!! :Taunt: 

Я себя сейчас сдерживаю...боюсь зависнуть, так как я натура увлекающаяся...ну я и решила, пока ВООБЩЕ не ходить!!! иногда заглядываю сюда, почитаю, но не пишу...а когда напишу...



> Читают корзину многие с форума


и шо? реально есть шо почитать???!!!! :Vah:  ...Заинтриговала....Я ж у вас была...наскоком...толком ничего не поняла, бо людей не знаю :Meeting: 

вот и Симеона забросила, потому как к нему попадешь, как начнешь читать, а оторваться не можешь :Blush2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а что значит проверенные?


2 года и 4 месяца вместе!



> реально есть шо почитать?


Ну... это ж не библиотека, где носом в книгу уткнулся и никого не видишь... Это общение.




> Симеона забросила


 :Yes4:  :Aga:  :Tu:  - это я про себя. Но у меня другая причина, чем:




> к нему попадешь, как начнешь читать, а оторваться не можешь


Озвучивать не буду.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Озвучивать не буду.


 :Blink:  :Tu: 

прибежала...Иришка, ты чего молчишь...у тебя огонек горит...тоже бегаешь туда-сюда?

----------


## Славина

> Иришка, ты чего молчишь...у тебя огонек горит...тоже бегаешь туда-сюда?


Ага  :Aga:  бегаю, плов приготовила, сейчас умотаю в Донецк, на родительское собрание к ребёнку.
Вот интересно, а как Наталья наша будет к доце своей на собрания ездить?  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> как Наталья наша будет к доце своей на собрания ездить?


А в институтах нет собраний для родителей...

----------


## Славина

> А в институтах нет собраний для родителей.


Понятно. А я, как добросовестная мамочка, ещё ни одного родительского собрания за всю жизнь у ребёнка не пропустила:)))

----------


## PAN

> 2 года и 4 месяца вместе!


Ну, это ты с нами... :Grin: 
Мы с Волдедушкой и Дданом знакомы уже больше пяти лет... :Yes4: 
А первую Корзину сделали четыре с половиной года назад...




> а хто их проверял?!!!


Да регулярно кто-нить пытается... :Blush2: 





> Чесс слово обязательно приду...скоро


Вот я тебя за язык не тянул... :Tongue:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Вот я тебя за язык не тянул...


 :Vah: 
ааааааа....звучит угрожающее... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Привет(это я шёпотом говорю) и не потому,что проблеммы,просто здесь так хорошо и весело.....было,НО я как всегда пропустила ВСЁ самое интересное :032: 
А вот вам мои поросята сегодняшние с молодыми

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Пусть все думают, что я с Янеком еще у цыган...


Здрасссссть, я так и думала...а вы где воще то? ну че? как там цыганки поживают?



> А вот вам мои поросята сегодняшние с молодыми


ого! так у тебя и поросята были в наличии???!!! ничего себе подготовка...Поросята- КЛАСС!!!


*maknata*, 

Наталя, откликнись! как дела после системы? чего то тебя не видно... :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Обратила внимание, что нахожусь на 99 странице.
На других форумах если тема набирает 100 страниц, то ее закрывают и начинают новую, если тут тоже так, то ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО оставьте ссылку переноса...а то я как всегда останусь в танке :Taunt: 

Хотя я сегодня буду забегать и если че, отслежу будут изменения или нет...

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет. Пришла с работы. Прохожу мимо соседнего дома. 21 час. Не поверите.... Кладут асфальт... Что же будет ночью????? Начнут, наверное, крышу делать...

----------


## Alenajazz

> что нахожусь на 99 странице.


А я обратила внимание, что нахожусь на 330 странице!!!!   :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Обратила внимание, что нахожусь на 99 странице.





> А я обратила внимание, что нахожусь на 330 странице!!!!


и я вместе с Алёной...а вот ты, Марин,как это на 99 застряла? Или это ты по украинскому исчислению какому-то особенному??? :Taunt: 




> Пусть все думают, что я с Янеком еще у цыган....


" Аха,-(тихим голосом) -пускай думают...! а вы вернулись во сколько?" :Derisive:

----------


## Ильич

> Марин,как это на 99 застряла? И


Это смотря как у тебя форум настроен по сколько сообщений за раз открывает . У меня вообще 248.

----------


## Славина

> что нахожусь на 330 странице!


У меня тоже 330 страница.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> 330 странице!!!!





> и я вместе с Алёной...





> У меня вообще 248


ой! я ничего не настраивала, оно у меня само так показывает :Meeting: ...
Ну ничего себе вы вперед убежали...Я все на 99 странице сижуууууу....
Короче я поняла, что все нормально! никто никуда не девается!!!

Смотрю Ильич ушел, поэтому стерла, чего написала...можно шалить :Grin:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Всем доброго вечера!!!Я тута!!!А то вчера пропустила из-за хфутбола такие посЕделки!!!Потом читала,смеялась в голос,всех в доме разбудила!!!Думала ругаться будут...а муж сказал:"Еще раз шумнешь...на улице с компом продолжишь общение!!!" Во КАК!!!!

----------


## Янек

*Привет подружки и друзья
Кому не за падло признаться,
Что он в душе ребёнок и всегда
Готов по дружески общаться.

Мне например, мигают звезды маячками
По небосводу, разбежавшись светлячками
Луна по водной глади, как ладошка
А на волнах, как серебро дорожка

Кто видит  через каменные стены? 
Кто видел, как бывает плачут соловьи?
Не в орфографии мои родные дело
А в том, какие вам приснились сны.

Обидеть, это так легко 
Как написать, тихонько, за забором
Уж больно резок ваш бессмысленный укол 
Своим  тупым, двусмысленным укором

Да бога ради, это Ваша жизнь
И с Вас я не просил ни пол копейки
Коль  я для Вас, неграмотный  дебил
Живите в клетке, Куры – канарейки 

Смешно, со стороны конечно
Как пыжится известная Мадам
Но если честно, то не интересно
Ни мне, ни вам, ни вместе нам.

Пишите письма, рад знакомству
И знаете уже, где, как найти
Я не отвечу только жлобству
Мне с добротою по пути.

Пусть то цыгане, украинки
Я уважаю всех друзей
Я ненавижу лицемерство, хамство
Ну а предательство, ещё больней.

На этом кланяюсь подруги
И если честно, то не ожидал
В красивом октябре, февральской вьюги
Я думал, будет классный карнавал.*

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Янек*, 
Ты че???
Разве ты не увидел КАК ТЕБЕ ВСЕ ОБРАДОВАЛИСЬ???!!!! ( не....вот почему все время я это говорю, а?...а потом получаю по полной)
Все девочки тебе ОЧЕНЬ ОБРАДОВАЛИСЬ И ПОНЯЛИ ТВОЙ ЮМОР!

вывод ты сделал АБСОЛЮТНО НЕ ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ! 
и вообще когда такая фигня происходят ТЕРЯЮТ ОБЕ СТОРОНЫ! 

Может начнем все заново? а? :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

дааааа....шось не весело сегодня тут...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А вот вам мои поросята сегодняшние с молодыми


обалденные поросятки))) как ты молодец))) и когда всё успеваешь?))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Еще раз шумнешь...на улице с компом продолжишь общение!!!


а мне сын из спальни кричал"мам имей совесть...совсем в детсво впала,тебя уже надо лечить от компьютерной болезни")))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Смешно, со стороны конечно
> Как пыжится известная Мадам
> Но если честно, то не интересно


Слушай, ну ты интриган...а кто это известная Мадам??? ....пыжится...вот хожу и думаю, а кто у нас во флудилке пыжится????

или это не про флудилку???!!!...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Пусть то цыгане, украинки
> Я уважаю всех друзей
> Я ненавижу лицемерство, хамство
> Ну а предательство, ещё больней.


 ой мы так обрадовались тебе без всякого что ты написал выше....так классно общались и наслаждались твоим творчеством...вот так всегда бурное общение почемуто замедляется...все наши мужчины драпают от нас..один вот Андрей ещё держиться)))

----------


## Курица

> *Обидеть, это так легко 
> Как написать, тихонько, за забором
> Уж больно резок ваш бессмысленный укол 
> Своим  тупым, двусмысленным укором*


эт точно,Янек...как ты тут, в этих строчках, прав,дорогой!  :Ok: 
А вот 



> вывод ты сделал АБСОЛЮТНО НЕ ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ!


Полностью согласна с Маринкой...
Мадам Кура

----------


## Янек

> Разве ты не увидел КАК ТЕБЕ ВСЕ ОБРАДОВАЛИСЬ???!!!!


Да видел , видел, дорогая
Но видела и ты
Да и стишок не напрягая
Расставит точечки над *И*

----------


## вера денисенко

> а кто у нас во флудилке пыжится????


очень даже интересно...присоединяюсь Мариш к твоему вопросу?)))

----------


## Янек

> Слушай, ну ты интриган...а кто это известная Мадам??? ....пыжится...вот хожу и думаю, а кто у нас во флудилке пыжится????


Ну кто почувствует
Что обращение к нему
Тот не заставит долго ждать
А мне бы отойти ко сну
Вновь на работу ведь бежать. :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Разве что мундир не сшили.
> Заходи, твори, дыши...
> А обиду не ищи...


Андрюша, я тебя снова зауважала!!! :Blush2: 

Андрюшк, на самом деле я тебя всегда уважала, просто вспомнилась эта фраза из "Гаража" Рязанова. Я так всегда говорю своим друзям, когда они чего нибудь умное изрекут ( вот ведь приходится объяснять каждую фразу, а то пока привыкнут к выражовываниям, тут уже батальон обиженных соберется)

----------


## вера денисенко

> Да и стишок не напрягая
> Расставит точечки над И


Как интересно продолженье,
и выражаю вам я восхищенье,
Конечно в с вами мне тягаться не сруки!
Но мы вам рады от души!

----------


## Курица

> Ну кто почувствует
> Что обращение к нему
> Тот не заставит долго ждать


Евгений Евтушенко

 Всегда найдется женская рука, 
 Чтобы она, прохладна и легка, 
 Жалея и немножечко любя, 
 Как брата, успокоила тебя. 

 Всегда найдется женское плечо, 
 Чтобы в него дышал ты горячо, 
 Припав к нему беспутной головой, 
 Ему доверив сон мятежный свой. 

 Всегда найдутся женские глаза, 
 Чтобы они, всю боль твою глуша, 
 А если и не всю, то часть ее, 
 Увидели страдание твое. 

 Но есть такая женская рука, 
 Которая особенно сладка, 
 Когда она измученного лба 
 Касается, как вечность и судьба. 

 Но есть такое женское плечо, 
 Которое неведомо за что 
 Не на ночь, а навек тебе дано, 
 И это понял ты давным-давно. 

 Но есть такие женские глаза, 
 Которые глядят всегда грустя, 
 И это до последних твоих дней 
 Глаза любви и совести твоей. 

 А ты живешь себе же вопреки, 
 И мало тебе только той руки, 
 Того плеча и тех печальных глаз... 
 Ты предавал их в жизни столько раз! 

 И вот оно - возмездье - настает. 
 "Предатель!"- дождь тебя наотмашь бьет. 
 "Предатель!"- ветки хлещут по лицу. 
 "Предатель!"- эхо слышится в лесу. 

 Ты мечешься, ты мучишься, грустишь. 
 Ты сам себе все это не простишь. 
 И только та прозрачная рука 
 простит, хотя обида и тяжка. 

 И только то усталое плечо 
 Простит сейчас, да и простит еще, 
_ И только те печальные глаза 
 Простят все то, чего прощать нельзя..._

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мадам Кура


Кура?!!! :Taunt:  Щас сдохну от смеха! Не может быть! ты на себя МАДАМ не примеряй!!!

----------


## Янек

> Янек, я не "догоняю"...
> В смысл слов твоих вникаю...
> Вроде, постебались вместе
> Здесь в разделе на насесте...
> 
> И поляну вмиг накрыли,
> Разве что мундир не сшили.
> Заходи, твори, дыши...
> А обиду не ищи...


Андрюха, брат.
Какой обыд?
И я джигит
И ты джигит
Нас жизнь тихонько бьёт ключом
Ой , по башка, как молотком :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И только те печальные глаза 
> Простят все то, чего прощать нельзя...


Люди!!! Я сегодня с 8 утра монтирую ОЧЕНЬ ДЭБИЛЬНУЮ СВАДЬБУ от которой у меня уже разжижение мозгов...прекратите говорить загадками!
Скажите мне, что все хорошо! а то я когда чего то не понимаю,очень волнуюсь,  плохо кушаю и сплю!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Кура?!!! Щас сдохну от смеха! Не может быть! ты на себя МАДАМ не примеряй!!!


ой Маришк а над табой...мне так нравиться как ты говоришь)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Скажите мне, что все хорошо! а то я когда чего то не понимаю,очень волнуюсь и плохо кушаю и сплю!!


Ты моё золотце))) всё классно)))  это наши мальчики,хотят не много интриги чтобы наш кошкадром стал ещё и собакодром)))

----------


## вера денисенко

А вообще мне тоже нужна помощь...лирика это конечно здорово помогите театралу.что можно поставить сдетками 7 класс, сказки не хочу...хочется типо сказок-притч..актуальное и душетрепещущие...

----------


## Янек

*Курица*, 
Танюшка, предлагаю мир
Писал тебе и не скрываю
Всё получилось так, без лир
Но честность, всё же уважаю
Да ты сама все поняла, что было всё не так.
Давай по лапам, ты сестра, а я хоть нагленький, но брат. :Yahoo:  :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

у меня 332 страница))

----------


## Янек

*вера денисенко*, 

Верочка бум знакомы, а т о я как будто игнорирую Вас, не красиво получается, меня зовут Олег. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

*bycmarina*, 

Маринка если не научишся варить борщ с помпушками  дружбу разорву, так и знай. И пэлюцки не забудь, на стол поставить :Vah:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Янек*, 
 :Yes4: 
фух!!! полегчало!!!
А ты, Олеже, приходи к нам почаще. Ну мы ж и так и сяк тебе с Иринкой намекали, что мы зубастые тут...Но это мы так играем!!!!
Вчера здесь было ОЧЕНЬ ВЕСЕЛО и все это благодаря тому, что ты зашел!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вообще мне тоже нужна помощь...лирика это конечно здорово помогите театралу.что можно поставить сдетками 7 класс, сказки не хочу...хочется типо сказок-притч..актуальное и душетрепещущие...


Верусь, я воще про дитев нигошеньки не знаю, поэтому молчу...я все больше над взрослыми изгаляюсь!!!

----------


## Янек

> А ты, Олеже, приходи к нам почаще


Да на работе я был, целый день до ночи. Мне Иринка писала, вот только ночью и прочитал :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*, 
Танюш, чего молчишь? Вы помирились али нет? чета я после твоих стихов переживаю...А еще чего то Наталья молчит??? Завтра буду ей звонить если не появится!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Давай по лапам, ты сестра, а я хоть нагленький, но брат.



Мирись, брат Ян, мирись,
 НО больше не дерись,
А будешь задираться -я буду клеваться!

 :Grin:  Предупреждён-значит-обезопашен.

----------


## вера денисенко

> меня зовут Олег


Мне на Олегов везёт))) у меня мужа тоже зовут Олег))) 



> а т о я как будто игнорирую Вас, не красиво получается,


я так не считала у нас все  здесь в кошкадроме вставляют свою лепту в разговор как бы для всех)))





> Верочка бум знакомы,


будем знакомы очень приятно,Вера)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Маринка если не научишся варить борщ с помпушками дружбу разорву, так и знай. И пэлюцки не забудь, на стол поставить


 :Blink: 
Вот борщ я как раз умею варить!!!и пампушки с чесноком тоже печь умею!!! А ты че белорус, да?пэлюцки- это че за слово такое??? :Taunt: 



> Мне Иринка писала


ага....т.е. Иринка уже ситуацию провентилировала???

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, это в тему


не хочу туда....я думала может у кого есть просто на слуху или что-то видели..у нас здесь в кошкодроме)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> А еще чего то Наталья молчит??? Завтра буду ей звонить если не появится!!!!


если дозвонишся предавай от нас всех флудильщиков привет...и потом нам расскажешь как она)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Евгений Евтушенко
> 
> Всегда найдется женская рука,
> Чтобы она, прохладна и легка,
> Жалея и немножечко любя,
> Как брата, успокоила тебя.


как я люблю Евтушенко)))Танюш,как там у тебя внучка?

----------


## Янек

> Мирись, брат Ян, мирись,
> НО больше не дерись,
> А будешь задираться -я буду клеваться!


Ещё чего! Придумала клеваться
Тогда прости, я снова буду драться.
Я курочек щипать люблю
Надеюсь сей стишок к добру  :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

Прошу прощения,но вынужден уйти
Жена рычит и кот орёт
Вот так на жизненном пути
Что день то новый поворот.
ДОСВИДАНИЯ ВСЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КУРОЧКА, НЕ ОБИЖАЙСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

Всем - спокойной ночи.
Ведь, как говаривал Вильям наш Шекспир:

Сон - это чудо матери -  природы,
Вкуснейшее из блюд в земном пиру...

До завтра, Кошкодром!...
[IMG]http://*********su/393471.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> я думала может у кого есть просто на слуху или что-то видели


Веричита! Я в театральном коллективе работала хореографом 5 лет. Но потом ушла от них, потому как своих 2 коллектива... Это был театр музыкальных миниатюр. То есть 50 процентов пели, 50 процентов танцевали. Спектакли были очень интересные. Мои самые любимые - "Снежная королева" и "Том Сойер"
 В "Снежной королеве" нравилась роль Вороны, Маленькой разбойницы, там интересные аранжировки и много танцевальных моментов.  И всё это с современным звучанием: разбойница на Харлее едет. В "Томе Сойере" даже танцевал забор, который красил Том. Руководитель постоянно ездит с коллективом на театральный конкурс "Синяя птица" (театр Сац проводит), многие спектакли оттуда привозит.
Второй детский театральный коллектив у нас драматический и руководит им актриса театра имени Чехова ( а в предыдущем коллективе многие актёры-профи нашего драматического театра преподают актёрское мастерство, сценическое движение) У них репертуар другой. По произведениям Чехова ставят спектакли. На новый год ставят сказки. Если тебе надо поподробнее узнать о репертуаре - я спрошу на днях.  :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

> пэлюцки- это че за слово такое???


Извыини Маринка, бес попутал. Пелюска ( капуста), а могла бы и догадаться.



> Иринка уже ситуацию провентилировала???


Нет мы друзья, она хорошая девченка. Да вы все хорошие, это я плохой. :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

*Alenajazz*, 

Алёнушка приветище, прости я побежал, иначе капец, жена тапок уже в руках держит. :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> приветище, прости я побежал, иначе капец, жена тапок уже в руках держит


Надеюсь, увернулся от тапка. Жене привет.  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> каждый раз удивляюсь


Мы с моим боевыми искусствами занимались оба.... На татами и познакомились.  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> сейчас в Харькове отдыхает.


Это к ведущим... Я из Харькова ни с кем не общаюсь... Знаю только, что фотограф оттуда один с нашего форума...

----------


## Alenajazz

> я не заметил, что мы тут с тобой вдвоем остались


 :Yes4: 




> Спать хочу.


Я тоже. Но сначала надо отойти от нуднятины (я журналы вонючие заполняла - Вера меня поймёт!) Вот приду в себя, приму человеческий облик и пойду в люлю!  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

А раз я сегодня покидаю корабль "Флудористан" позже всех, то оставляю по привычке альпинистской еду для следующей группы, которая выходит на маршрут. Придёте утром, а тут уже есть завтрак!!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/444660.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/442612.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/448756.jpg[/IMG]

Приятного аппетита!

----------


## вера денисенко

> я спрошу на днях.


Алёнчик,ты настоящий друг))))спроси пожалуйста))))буду тебе признательна...Снежную королеву ставила...мне надо для 13-15 лет...

----------


## вера денисенко

> До завтра, флудористан


пока)))пока)))я последняя Сова пошла спать скоро рассвет))))Жаворонкам-привет!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> надо для 13-15 лет...


Очень любят они "Зверское шоу". Этот спектакль ставят в ГИТИСе, по-моему. Он учебный. Типа мюзикла...Выпускник этого нашего детского театра музыкальных миниатюр учился в ГИТИсе и привёз этот спектакль. У тебя дети поющие-танцующие???? Тебе вообще что надо: комедии, трагедии, трагикомедии или просто на этот возраст????
Нашла тебе видео этого "Зверского шоу", может, поможет чем...

http://www.andreysemenov.ru/videorus.html

----------


## Alenajazz

> я последняя Сова пошла спать


Нет уж, Веропетянчик, самая Сова Совущая, оказывается, это я...  :Grin: 

У нас ещё есть молодёжный театр. Надо с их репертуаром познакомиться... :Yes4: 

Вот, нарыла:

Молодежный театр сегодня это 14 спектаклей для детей и взрослых. Это три команды молодых актёров. Спектакли проходят на большой сцене ГорДК и в малом зале театра, на выездных площадках города. В репертуаре театра классика, современная драматургия, сказки для детей.
Репертуар Молодежного театра

Э. Шмитт «Посвящение…» (загадочные вариации)
Л. Герш «Эти свободные бабочки» (трагикомедия в 2-х действиях)
А. Константинов, Б. Рацер «Все началось с какаду» (ностальгическая комедия в 2-х действиях)
Г. Горин «Забыть Герострата» (драма в 2-х действиях)
А. Червинский « Счастье мое… » (лирический эскиз в 2-х действиях)
А. Курейчик "Иллюзион"
Н.В. Гоголь «Мертвые души» (страницы поэмы)

Сказки для детей:
Е. Андрейчук « 2000 и одна ночь» (восточная фантазия)
Премьера. Е. Андрейчук « Странная сказка про Алису » (сказочное происшествие)
Е. Андрейчук «В гостях у Гошки» (представление люди и куклы)
Е. Андрейчук «Маленькая сказка из большого сундука» (сказочная феерия)
Е. Андрейчук «Замок с чудесами» (сказка с превращениями)

Обучающие программы:
«Сам себе театр» (театрализованная обучающая программа)
А.С. Пушкин «Сказка о мертвой царевне и семи богатырях» (театрализованная обучающая программа)

Кукольный театр «ТРАМВАЙ»

А. С. Пушкин «Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке» (детская сказка)
Е. Андрейчук «Путешествие»
«Кот в сапогах» (по мотивам Ш. Перро)

Художественный руководитель театра Е.И. Андрейчук
Режиссёр-постановщик Н.А.Малыгина
347900, Россия, Ростовская обл., г. Таганрог, ул. Петровская, 104

----------


## maknata

> А первую Корзину сделали четыре с половиной года назад...


А ещё была кухня.. во там зависали! Паш, а кухня кажись уже лет шесть как была?

----------


## Джина

Всем привет!!!
С утра тишина, я здесь одна пока... Перечитала несколько страниц ( у меня сейчас стр.334), получила заряд хорошего настроения, посмеялась :Grin: , но тихонечко, чтоб никого не разбудить. Умеющим писать стихи респектище, Танюшиным поросятам тоже.

*Наташа*, выходи на связь и скорее выздоравливай.

Желаю всем хорошего настроения, удачного дня!!! И всем до свидания!!! Сегодня с семейством уезжаю в Харьков к своей сестре. У племянника вчера был день рождения, так что едем пить за его здоровье. Всем пока, пока!!! До понедельника.

----------


## maknata

> Моя хорошая подруга и коллега сейчас в Харькове отдыхает. С кем из форумчан ей встретиться можно в плане


У нас из Харькова - Лана (Запах дождя), Оксана (Босс), Дима (rdima), только я чёт их мало сейчас вижу на форуме - но в любом случае можно поискать инфу.

----------


## maknata

> Наташа, выходи на связь и скорее выздоравливай.


Maknata на связи! Докладываю! Меня таки уболтали украшать шарами + ещё работала с тканями. За шарики доплатили, за ткани отдельная оплата. Так что вчера с 16.00 до 3-х ночи сидела в ДК, сейчас опять пойду. От обхода меня сёдни отмазали (связи есть :Derisive: ), так что пойду ишо поработаю. Здоровье пока без особых изменений, поэтому и работаю мэээээдлээээннноооо, шо черепуга. Сёдни ночью доча приезжает, поэтому надо будет вкусняшек наготовить, так что когда  в очередной раз выйдк на связь - не знаю, может сегодня, а может уже завтра. Поки! Всех цулую!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> А ещё была кухня.. во там зависали!


Дык никуда и не делась... :Grin:  Просто такой глобальной надобности не стало - вот и позабыли туда дорогу... некоторые...)))





> во там зависали!


Это да...)))





> Паш, а кухня кажись уже лет шесть как была?


Не... Она четыре с половиной года как...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*maknata*, 
проснулась и побежала на форум твои телефоны искать...А то пишешь, лежу под системой, ноут с интернетом со мной...и МОЛЧИШЬ потом целый день!!!
Всем Доброе Утро!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Доброе утро страна!!!Спасибо Алёна за вкусности...всю жизнь мечтала себе какую то красивую яичницу, а тут такое!...сердечко!!!Хоть по утрам пью только чай, но от такой красоты отказаться невозможно!!! :flower: 
Теперь по порядку, так мысли...
Поросята случились, как то просто. Есть земля, но живут в съёмной квартире(породили уже 2-х деток :Aga: )Доча Настя там как раз везде на первом плане :Smile3: Хорошая девочка, вчера у нас был минидетский сад.2 девочки и 2 мальчика. Один во 2-м классе,  а второй мелкий натуральный блондин. Ой вспомнила картину, уже уходили(вчера отработали 8 часов, нас продлевали)эти двое детей Настя и блондин так не по детски обнимались на танц.поле!! :Grin: Вчера вобще был интересный день, бармэн, что работал, выглядел девочку самую красивую и юную (18 лет)и уже в последний час стал просить моего мужа поставить медляк...Потом, когда мы стали сворачиваться..он сам запустил дискотеку в баре, народ колбасился(время то детское)Потанцует медленный танец с Дианой и вперёд за барную стойку, там хлопочет с таким достоинство...прям звезда, то бокальчиком крутит и жанглирует, то ещё что то, одним словом рисуется. А девочка смущается но глазом косит :Oj:  Наверное что то будет!!!Так я опять к этим мелким гостям...уходим мы, бочком от танц поля,а там опять медляк, эти малыши обнялись крепко-крепко и топотят  на месте, смех да и только!! :Yahoo: 
А ещё....свидетель вчера делал предложение свидетельнице..Я была не в курсах...поэтому получилось так. Уже после торта…пригласила в центр зала обоих ,вручила сердце-пазл(в документах брала)они его собирали, потом зачитали, что там написано…я обращаюсь к свидетелю, Серёжа если вы готовы взять на себя ответственность  за счастливое совместное будущее, то есть смысл продолжать дальше…ответ положительный! Я тогда выставляю стул…а он просит Танюшку присесть, встаёт на колено, достаёт коробочку в виде сердечка. Делает предложение и открывает ,а там…колечко!!!Гости замерли, девочка сидит глазками хлопает…а он так быстренько колечко достаёт. Ииии тут уже я вмешалась..говорю, что ты Танюша  на это скажешь?....в общим   она дала согласие, одел колечко, покричали им авансом горько и танец для счастливых  пар Хрустальный дождь «я тебя люблю»Потом парни Сергея качнули!!!
Ну вот это о вчерашней свадьбе…теперь дальше…страница у меня 101!!!
Олег он же Янек, ты безусловно талантлив во многом и человек ты то же хороший…только сказать хочется одно: Мы здесь мило общаемся. веселимся и делимся печалями…живём дружно и интересно,  поляну иногда накрываем.Иногда кости перемываем.Но ещё не разу ни кто выделиться не пытался!!!Стараемся говорить, что думаем и самое главное уважать чужое мнение. Принимаем в кошкадром со всеми достоинствами и недостатками. Да мужчины не постоянны, но что делать? Так кто без греха? Моё жизненное крэдо-будь проще и люди потянуться

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> у меня сейчас стр.334


А у меня 101...Вчера у меня был юбилей - 100 страниц флудилке...прошло "вроде" хорошо....по крайней мере ушла спать спокойно :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

Забежал на минутку, никого нет. Всем привет.В этом году было много грибов, да и фотик в  конце июля я купил, так что если станет скучно заходите  в гости.:) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F3%E4%E6%E8%EA

Ну всем пока, буду поздно. :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Пелюска ( капуста), а могла бы и догадаться.


Естесственно я поняла, что это капуста...просто интересно стало на каком языке ты это слово написал? :Taunt:  Явно не на русском, но и не на украинском, тогда на каком? У меня два варианта - белорусский...и еще эстонский... :Blush2: 



> она хорошая девченка


И не сомневаюсь даже...



> это я плохой.


Это тоже хорошо....Вай! так люблю "плохих" мальчиков, они такие "хорошие" :Grin: ....

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет! Здесь с приходом Янека стало очень интересно! Жаль, что по прежнему, при третьем переходе( на другую страницу) виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это! 
Вчера вечером уезжали беседовать с клиентами, брали комп: показывали фото и видео-материалы. Они нас взяли. Хорошо пообщались, беседовали часа три, до 23-00(примерно). Интересные ребята. У них уже была свадьба в Белоруссии( г. Борисов) неделю назад. А теперь будет свадьба для русских родственников, потому как никто из них в Белоруссию не поехал.
А вы тут такие молодцы, столько интересного написали! Читаю и улыбаюсь, в некоторых местах - даже восхищаюсь! 
Сегодня, возможно, поедем за грибами. Найдем их или нет - не знаю, но удовольствие получу в любом случае. Очень люблю бывать на  природе, в лесу, на реке, заряжаюсь энергетикой и насыщаюсь замечательным воздухом!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Здесь с приходом Янека стало очень интересно!


А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...  :Tu:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ура! Сашенька с нами! Вижу у нее горит заветный зеленый огонек! Значит - ВСЕ ХОРОШО!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно


Ну, ты чего, Ален! Просто мужичков нужно хвалить! Приваживать! А то сбегут, как Комик, и НЕ НАЙДЕМ! А тут, мало того, что мужчина, так еще и поэт!!!
Кстати, вопрос на засыпку! В каких числах апреля твой бенефис? А то у меня не листается, не могу сама найти.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Просто мужичков нужно хвалить!


Хвалить надо всех. Вот меня в одной теме не заметили, хотя я много сделала там. И я ушла оттуда.




> мало того, что мужчина, так еще и поэт!!!


Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку. А вот поэт - это здорово!




> В каких числах апреля твой бенефис?


21 и 22 апреля. 21 - бенефис, 22 - Всероссийский конкурс танца. Я его веду и там участвуют наши форумчане.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Теперь запомню! У меня мама умерла 22 апреля. Напишу тебе в личку. А вот интересно, кое-кто из наших флудильщиков собирался приезжать?! Разговор такой был.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Не понимаю дифирамбы по половому признаку


Ну, это просто на самом деле! У мужчин свой, муЩинский взгляд на все, а по сему они разбавляют наши, женские рассуждения и высказывания в свете мужской логики. Порой, это интересно, порой забавно, но, совершенно точно, равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> виснет комп, нужно выходить и снова заходить. Задолбало меня это!


Машуня, привет!!!
У меня та же проблема, виснут спасибки, не открываются фото...
мое предположение, что тема стала очень "тяжелая", вот поэтому и такие баги...а мож я ошибаюсь... :Meeting: 
Но на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем...или почти нет...
Поэтому я вчера и спросила про 100 страниц...



> А до этого, значит, было неинтересно...


Неееее...просто последнее время как то вяло все стало, а вот пришел новый "человек" и все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали... :Taunt: 
Ну короче как в жизни!

----------


## Alenajazz

> равнодушно это не воспринимается женской половиной человечества.


Бывает и равнодушно воспринимается.

----------


## Alenajazz

> все сразу ТАК ОЖИВИЛИСЬ, коготки повыпускали, хвостами завертили, замяукали...


Я какая была, такая и осталась. Наверное, я и в жизни такая.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> на других форумах у меня нет таких проблем


Да! И у меня тоже! В чем и фокус! 
Ощущение, что видишь вкусненькую конфетку, слюнки текут, а взять и скушать не можешь! :Meeting:  Стоишь облизываешься, злишься! Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать. :Tu:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Алёнк, ну на вкус и цвет...карандаши разные! :Taunt: 
А мне вот последнее время как то вяло всё было...Я понимаю, что как говорится "Не все коту масленица", поэтому так радуюсь когда веселье случается...
извини, что употребила слово ВСЕ...мне так показалось, что ВСЕ оживились...
Да наверное оно и не важно! Ведь интересно когда отношения выходят на новый виток, сначала мы беседуем, потом начали фотки выставлять, теперь стихами заговорили! может потом устроим групповые виртуальные танцы, пока не знаю как, но котлеты с картошкой научились же виртуально жевать

Ой, работа ждет, а я здесь висну...будет мне а-та-та... :Taunt:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ух! Легче развернуться и уйти. Что и приходится делать.


Во! Я тоже ставлю страницу грузить....грузится-грузится...неааа...зависло..слетело.. :Tu: 
подолбаюсь с часок и ухожу...Но я молчала, думала, что у меня одной такие проблемы

----------


## Славина

Всем приветик!!!

Готовлюсь к юбилею.
Вот наткнулась на такие шутки, улыбнитесь:)))

Гороскоп (шутки от астрологов)
Овны - желаем вам, чтобы вы сегодня не отбились от стада.
Тельцы - советуем вам при виде прекрасной половины не превращаться в быка.
Близнецы - пора бы и вам хоть чем-то отличиться.
Раки - все очень хотят услышать, когда же вы на горе свистните.
Львы - не раскрывайте сильно пасть, а то можно с горы упасть.
Девы - с вами хотят познакомиться старики-разбойники.
Весы - советуем меньше сегодня базарить и хорошенько всё взвешивать.
Скорпионы - на вашем жале уже всё написано.
Стрельцы - если вы не попали лицом в салат, значит, считай, праздника не было.
Козероги - у вас что ни праздник, то на рогах.
Водолеи - у вас то большая стирка, то всемирная пьянка.
Рыбы - желаем вам после третьего тоста не отплыть.
Всё о знаках зодиака мы узнали, наконец,
В каждой шутке доля правды, тот, кто понял молодец!

У одной девушки был ДР. Она пригласила к себе домой друзей и конечно же своего парня.
У парня было плохое зрение и он носил очки, за что его прозвали Зрячим.
И вот Мишка Зрячий изрядно выпив, решил удалиться в спальню отдохнуть.
Через какое-то время ему приспичило в туалет, а идти через зал, в котором продолжалось гулянье ему не хотелось.
Он стал щурясь, смотреть по сторонам т.к. очки куда-то подевал.
И вот он увидел в углу комнаты собачку, и Мишке ничего дурного не пришло в голову, как сходить в угол, где сидела собачка.
Утром все собрались, чтобы продолжить веселье и вдруг дикий визг хозяйки!
- Мишка, какого лешего ты мне лужу в углу сделал?
- Я?!!Это не я!!!
- А кто же?!!
- Собачка!
- Какая ещё собачка?!!!
- Твоя собачка!!!
- Так она же плюшевая!!!.... :Vah:   :Grin: 

У меня странички грузятся быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня странички грузятся быстро


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
И  у меня.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня странички грузятся быстро





> И у меня.


 :Meeting: 

а мы вот с Машуней маемся... :Tu: 

а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...

----------


## Славина

> если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц


Ну давайте попробуем  :Yes4:  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?  :Grin: 

Ну вот зашла на пять сек, а зависла по самые ушииии.......

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну давайте попробуем  кто возьмёт на себя такую ответственность?


Ириш, если никто не против, а я так буду просто счастлива, потому что думаю, что причина висяков в этом, в большом количестве страниц :Aga: 
Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!

----------


## Курица

> а может, если это возможно, открыть флудилку-2? если дело в кол-ве страниц...





> Любой модератор! А у нас их во флудилке слава Богу аж ДВА! Наталя-Макната и Танюша-Курочка!!!


Пока Наташа на больничном, Курочка попробует открыть новую "Республику Флудористан"...
Ищите в оглавлении новую темку, друзья! :Derisive:

----------

